# SinCity Seeds Info Thread



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

I figured one of these would be up already but after searching through didn't find one. Did find a few thats asking for reccomendations and a couple about some issues with certain strains. Since there is no true info thread I figured I would start one. So go ahead everybody. Any and all info good or bad on SinCity strains is welcomed.

PS just want to get this out the way immediately. Yes I do test for them and I will in no way be offended at anyone results from the plants they got good or bad. Everything is not gonna be perfect but I have experienced good things from them so I will continue to test and grow their strains.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

@Yodaweed heres some pics of SinMints so you know what to expect. These are not my pics. These pics are of Instagram shouts out to those people.

*SinMint Cookies*


----------



## Yodaweed (May 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @Yodaweed heres some pics of SinMints so you know what to expect. Hess are not my pics. These pics are of Instagram shouts out to those people.
> 
> *SinMint Cookies*
> View attachment 3416812 View attachment 3416813 View attachment 3416814 View attachment 3416817 View attachment 3416818


Man that looks dank I hope I get one of those dark purple with yellow crystal phenotypes that looks soooooo tastey!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 12, 2015)

Right on Akhiym. You do a great job as a tester. I'm gonna be soaking some Sour Cherry Kush here in a couple weeks. I'll pop in and update when things get rolling...

I've been eyeballing that Power Nap for a minute too. NGR always seems to be out of stock so I may have to go through Hemp Depot.


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2015)

Perfect thread.....


----------



## skunkwreck (May 12, 2015)

Ready to see some Sin City gear...what have you guy's got ?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Man that looks dank I hope I get one of those dark purple with yellow crystal phenotypes that looks soooooo tastey!


Man I hope to get something really nice from mines too. This is one of their best strains so I believe we both will get something very good.



st0wandgrow said:


> Right on Akhiym. You do a great job as a tester. I'm gonna be soaking some Sour Cherry Kush here in a couple weeks. I'll pop in and update when things get rolling...
> 
> I've been eyeballing that Power Nap for a minute too. NGR always seems to be out of stock so I may have to go through Hemp Depot.


Appreciate it st0w. I soaked two Blue Power fems and 4 SinMints the other day. I'll def be waiting for you to show that Sour Cherry Kush. I need to find some strains from the cherry line. Most places are sold out so I'll have to do some searching to find some. I did see some somewhere but can't remember


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

*Silverback Jack 50 days 12/12

#7






#6






#5






#4






#1




*


----------



## Mr.Head (May 12, 2015)

I'm still sad stupid customs snagged my pack of LVBK. that promo shot they used on the tude sold me.... and apparently a lot of other people, by the time customs told me they had it they were sold out


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm still sad stupid customs snagged my pack of LVBK. that promo shot they used on the tude sold me.... and apparently a lot of other people, by the time customs told me they had it they were sold out


Yea that's one I would like to grow too. It'll come back after a while. They're not doing too much with the Blue Power stud right now but when they do I'll let you know. That's one that a lot of people didn't like too much from the posts I've seen. Hamish said the yield was horrible and didn't like flavor or something like that and somebody just posted in any other SinCity thread about all his ladies of LVBK hermed so I don't know what to expect really but if I can get my hands on them I will be running them. I have some LVBK x SourJack I'm gonna run eventually.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea that's one I would like to grow too. It'll come back after a while. They're not doing too much with the Blue Power stud right now but when they do I'll let you know. That's one that a lot of people didn't like too much from the posts I've seen. Hamish said the yield was horrible and didn't like flavor or something like that and somebody just posted in any other SinCity thread about all his ladies of LVBK hermed so I don't know what to expect really but if I can get my hands on them I will be running them. I have some LVBK x SourJack I'm gonna run eventually.


I emailed them not long ago to see when they would be restocking ngr with platinum delights and sin mints and he said july for both. Side note, when I emailef them I gpt the fastest response I have EVER gotten from a breeder, didnt even have time to set my phone down lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I emailed them not long ago to see when they would be restocking ngr with platinum delights and sin mints and he said july for both. Side note, when I emailef them I gpt the fastest response I have EVER gotten from a breeder, didnt even have time to set my phone down lol


Yea the CBD line will be back in stock by then too. They are also making them in regs too. I think they're gonna do a massive restock with a lot of the strains which is good cus there's a few more I need to grab

They are very cool people over there which is one of the reasons why I wanted to test for them. They also have a satisfaction guarantee too so if your not satisfied they will make it right


----------



## Illbilliv (May 12, 2015)

I am running a pack of sour nightmare(sage n sour x white nightmare) not one male in the bunch. Two from the pack snuck in on the last round. Both were super indica, heavy yielding, and sweet with a hard to place taste. Real stony. 
There are seven more with two other phenos that will be done in six weeks.


----------



## Blazin Purps (May 12, 2015)

Only gear I have run from Sin City was their SinMint Cookie Regs. I ran every female I got first from seed, and the second round clones, they all hermed at week 3. I made F2's and they hermed as well which should be expected since it was made with phenos that already had issues though they didnt seem as bad as the F1's. No other strains in the room hermed for whatever that's worth

I will say it was some of the dankest herb I have grown, just reeks of danky danky kush, has great bag appeal and very potent smoke. Yields massive when extracted as well. If I had no herm issues I would have kept a cut forever it was great herb.

SMC F1






SMC F1






SMC F1






SMC F2






Sorry I have whored these pictures around a little. I am hunting more F2's hoping for a herm free pheno


----------



## larry bird 77 (May 12, 2015)

my rem a mountain of sugar


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

larry bird 77 said:


> my rem a mountain of sugarView attachment 3417068


Good gawd bro mountain of snow on that lady. I'm glad you posted this as I haven't heard good things about The Rem. Most say it's lacking in smell and flavor but I haven't seen any pics of her. Don't know how she smokes for you but she damn sure looks amazing. I have a pack myself would love to get something like that


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> Only gear I have run from Sin City was their SinMint Cookie Regs. I ran every female I got first from seed, and the second round clones, they all hermed at week 3. I made F2's and they hermed as well which should be expected since it was made with phenos that already had issues though they didnt seem as bad as the F1's. No other strains in the room hermed for whatever that's worth
> 
> I will say it was some of the dankest herb I have grown, just reeks of danky danky kush, has great bag appeal and very potent smoke. Yields massive when extracted as well. If I had no herm issues I would have kept a cut forever it was great herb.
> 
> ...


By all means bro keep whoring them beautiful pics around. I think with Cookies you have to watch out for herms anyway as they have a major tendency to do so. I have also found that it is good to lollipop them as it helps with stopping sacks from showing up on the lowers. If they were low I would try that as enough light might not be getting to the bottom. I believe you will find a pheno that doesn't herm. I'll let you know what I get from my regs. Soaking 4 of them now


----------



## King Arthur (May 12, 2015)

larry bird 77 said:


> my rem a mountain of sugarView attachment 3417068




Got clones? Jealousy would be the wrong way to describe how I am feeling. I think I feel more inspired by this than anything! 

You really did a good job there brother, thank you for sharing!


----------



## King Arthur (May 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Good gawd bro mountain of snow on that lady. I'm glad you posted this as I haven't heard good things about The Rem. Most say it's lacking in smell and flavor but I haven't seen any pics of her. Don't know how she smokes for you but she damn sure looks amazing. I have a pack myself would love to get something like that


With so many people dabbing nowadays it is hard to get a fair judgement on strains. If I were to get one pack of SinCity which one should I start with? I was looking at their CBD lineup and if there was a guarantee I would get a pheno with a reasonable amount of CBD I would love to start there. I picked up TGA's Pennywise only to find out it was great smoke without any CBD.

Here is some info that might help
- Mountain Elevation
- 15-20% Humidity
- Low ceilings
- LED powered no HPS
- Prefer a heady high over lethargic

if you do have a good strain for me I appreciate it .


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> With so many people dabbing nowadays it is hard to get a fair judgement on strains. If I were to get one pack of SinCity which one should I start with? I was looking at their CBD lineup and if there was a guarantee I would get a pheno with a reasonable amount of CBD I would love to start there. I picked up TGA's Pennywise only to find out it was great smoke without any CBD.
> 
> Here is some info that might help
> - Mountain Elevation
> ...


Yea you right about the dabbing. It's so potent that's why. I don't know what type of strains you like but you can't go wrong with the staple strain Blue Power. I haven't heard a bad review on that one yet. Very potent from what I hear and crazy flavors sour berry kush. I def would recommend Platinum Delights too but that's a cookies cross don't know how you would like that but Platinum Cookies x Blue Power is amazing to me. Since your looking for something more sativa like I would try White Nightmare or The Rem

I don't know much about if the CBD lines really give out high cbd phenos but from what I've seen people like them. I'll see what I can find for you on those.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> With so many people dabbing nowadays it is hard to get a fair judgement on strains. If I were to get one pack of SinCity which one should I start with? I was looking at their CBD lineup and if there was a guarantee I would get a pheno with a reasonable amount of CBD I would love to start there. I picked up TGA's Pennywise only to find out it was great smoke without any CBD.
> 
> Here is some info that might help
> - Mountain Elevation
> ...


Few reports of herms on the Tangerine Power but the people who didn't experience any herms love this strain and say it's the best of them all.


----------



## King Arthur (May 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Few reports of herms on the Tangerine Power but the people who didn't experience any herms love this strain and say it's the best of them all.


I could use some tangerine in the garden too! Damn perfect timing  thanks bro. Blue Power looks like a great strain too, the choices get so hard when the dank is so strong.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 12, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I could use some tangerine in the garden too! Damn perfect timing  thanks bro. Blue Power looks like a great strain too, the choices get so hard when the dank is so strong.


That's a good problem to have I'd think lol


----------



## skunkwreck (May 12, 2015)

I'm holding you to that presumption that both CP's will be female...12/12 from seed til they sex bro lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm holding you to that presumption that both CP's will be female...12/12 from seed til they sex bro lol


I feel you bro they will be both of them. Gotta claim it to make it happen.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 12, 2015)

Buddha's dream three phenos, I have a fourth but couldn't pull it out of the tent because I ran out of room in the area with the other three but she has some nice dense chunky buds too.

Hopefully I'll be able to get to my tangerine powers soon as well but gonna run them in coco instead of DWC. 

Also I have my own cross going which is a buddha dream male x 3 different phenotypes of critical sensi star mom, Eso's special or some critical dreamstar.

Big Bertha, fucked up and got rid of clone way too early now I'm pissed because she is an absolute beast. Her side buds are freaking huge too, she reminds me of what pictures of Matanuska tundra, or alaskan thunderfuck, looked like.
 

#4 at 53 days, it is now 59 days in flower and she is done! Nice yield of frosty sattie buds in 60days from seed, so clones I'll probably get done by 50-55 days easy.
 

This one has the straight rotten fruit haze smell going and all you smell inside the tent is her. Hopefully she smokes better than she yields. The small yielder of the group but I still figure she'll give 2.5-3 ounces dry. Not sure if she'll make the 4 oz mark but hopefully bertha will be close to 5 or 6oz so hopefully I get close to a pound out this round, which is a little low but with seedlings its a toss up. 
 

I have four big females of the Eso special that are going into the tent this week, whenever I take #4 down.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 12, 2015)

Good thread, I was actually going to start this same thread about a week ago but didn't want people to hate on the thread because I started it.

Sorry I forgot to do that before I posted.


----------



## King Arthur (May 12, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Buddha's dream three phenos, I have a fourth but couldn't pull it out of the tent because I ran out of room in the area with the other three but she has some nice dense chunky buds too.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to get to my tangerine powers soon as well but gonna run them in coco instead of DWC.
> 
> ...


*( since this is the SinCity thread  )*​






I got my boy on the way to come pick that up Eso!  hahahahahaha


----------



## larry bird 77 (May 13, 2015)

thank you all. I chopped her five days ago smoke report coming soon. I popped another rem's seed last year but i had heat issues so i can't really judge her but the rem was the most resistent and the only one that produced a good amount of resin. So i can 't wait to try this time, strong and pungent odor mix of haze and berry. Also i grew sinmint cookies one of the best weed i smoke unforgettable.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2015)

larry bird 77 said:


> thank you all. I chopped her five days ago smoke report coming soon. I popped another rem's seed last year but i had heat issues so i can't really judge her but the rem was the most resistent and the only one that produced a good amount of resin. So i can 't wait to try this time, strong and pungent odor mix of haze and berry. Also i grew sinmint cookies one of the best weed i smoke unforgettable.


Will be waiting to hear that report. From the way your speaking it sounds just like Blue Dream. It is a Blue Dream BX technically so that's good to hear that she's smelling like it. Always hear SinMints is fire. Some people have had herms I don't know about full blown but nanners and some sacks but any GSC cross can cause that. Anxious to see what I get from mines and the Blue Power


----------



## swagslayer420 (May 14, 2015)

WhiteNightMare Whitemoonshine leaning pheno took out to 70 days, started from seed. some of the best bag appeal ive ever seen looked like candy, smooth smoke nice head high.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2015)

swagslayer420 said:


> View attachment 3418154 WhiteNightMare Whitemoonshine leaning pheno took out to 70 days, started from seed. some of the best bag appeal ive ever seen looked like candy, smooth smoke nice head high.


Stunning bro!!! That's def the White Nightmare monster yielder and nice sweet smell. You killed that one bro. I'm glad I have a pack of these in the vault. Gonna have to try and get to them much sooner.


----------



## swagslayer420 (May 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Stunning bro!!! That's def the White Nightmare monster yielder and nice sweet smell. You killed that one bro. I'm glad I have a pack of these in the vault. Gonna have to try and get to them much sooner.


Thanks Bro those was Fem beans only got 2 to sprout out of 7, had the blue power pheno but didn't save any pics of her she was pretty took on nice purple fall time colors and buds looked like sincity's pic was 4 and half feet tall. That was my virgin run and I couldn't believe the results, grown in 7g fabric pots nftg soil and nftg advanced nute line-up, O2ed my water also they was veg for 7 weeks.


----------



## swagslayer420 (May 14, 2015)

Well off to Sequoia Strawberry! should be Reel good!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2015)

swagslayer420 said:


> View attachment 3418170
> Well off to Sequoia Strawberry! should be Reel good!


Your gonna love those bro. Expect beasts with those too as the White Nightmare dad creates nothing but beasts!!! Amazing flavors in those too and should have great bag appeal too. Can't wait to see what you do with them.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> What you think about Night Terror OG ? Blue Dream x OG


Don't know much about Rare Dankness gear but have heard great things from them. I know lots of people don't support them much more since ThaDocta left and started Archive. He was the one behind the fire strains over there so I don't know how quality is now that he's gone. Blue Dream x OG sounds good tho hell anything with OG sounds good but I tend to stay away from OG hybrids as there are just way too damn many for me. Market is flooded with them. I know OG is king but it doesn't need to be bred to everything either lol. 

Next SinCity run after the SinMints and Blue Power will be Sins OG and Truepower OG


----------



## skunkwreck (May 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't know much about Rare Dankness gear but have heard great things from them. I know lots of people don't support them much more since ThaDocta left and started Archive. He was the one behind the fire strains over there so I don't know how quality is now that he's gone. Blue Dream x OG sounds good tho hell anything with OG sounds good but I tend to stay away from OG hybrids as there are just way too damn many for me. Market is flooded with them. I know OG is king but it doesn't need to be bred to everything either lol.
> 
> Next SinCity run after the SinMints and Blue Power will be Sins OG and Truepower OG


Pulling up a chair for that grow too .


----------



## swagslayer420 (May 14, 2015)

What about rappers delight?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2015)

SinCity posted this about upcoming project

"SinCitySeedsWe like the Chem4 a lot maybe we will see a chem4 x bp in the future!

Going to hit the Chem 4 to our Aliens on Moonshine stud so those will be out for testing in about two months or so. Will have a few new Aliens on Moonshine hybrids up for testing along with em... SinMint (garlic pheno) along with Diamond OG and Blue Power. And yes the f2's finally!!!"


----------



## skunkwreck (May 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> SinCity posted this about upcoming project
> 
> "SinCitySeedsWe like the Chem4 a lot maybe we will see a chem4 x bp in the future!
> 
> Going to hit the Chem 4 to our Aliens on Moonshine stud so those will be out for testing in about two months or so. Will have a few new Aliens on Moonshine hybrids up for testing along with em... SinMint (garlic pheno) along with Diamond OG and Blue Power. And yes the f2's finally!!!"


Get some of them test beans bro


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2015)

swagslayer420 said:


> What about rappers delight?


I don't have that one but would love to grow it and see what comes from it. It'll be somewhat like a Headband cross Sour OG. Theyre in stock over at Attitude/Choice. No Sour Flame OG in stock tho. Man I should've grabbed those when I had the chance. Wifi x SourJack really sounds amazing.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I wanna try all OG's...lol...but that HAOG...the name alone goes against how I was raised soooo...any how bro if you would please remove this post and any others of mines that ain't Sin City related...sometimes I'm talking to ya like we's across the room from each other and I forget what thread I'm posting on legal and I'm high as hell rite now





skunkwreck said:


> Get some of them test beans bro


I would love to try them to but only the real deal OGs as the hybrids won't give you what your looking for in OG. Bro I'm not a mod I can't delete posts lol I started the thread that's it. Hell I don't care if stuff that doesn't relate to SinCity is posted. It happens in every thread we just talk about other stuff sometimes. I don't care long as all the bullshit arguing and stuff stays away I don't care what's posted in here long as some SinCity stuff gets thrown in the mix

Bro you already know I'll be all over them test beans. I asked about the Aliens on Moonshine since that was a very very limited release and was thrilled to hear they were coming with testers for them. Really would love to test the f2 of them but any of those will be great. May try and get two strains since I have the space. Really wanna see wassup with that Diamond OG


----------



## swagslayer420 (May 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't have that one but would love to grow it and see what comes from it. It'll be somewhat like a Headband cross Sour OG. Theyre in stock over at Attitude/Choice. No Sour Flame OG in stock tho. Man I should've grabbed those when I had the chance. Wifi x SourJack really sounds amazing.


Yea I seen it in stock at NGR just wanted your input and if you new anyone that has grown it. might cop a pack.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2015)

swagslayer420 said:


> Yea I seen it in stock at NGR just wanted your input and if you new anyone that has grown it. might cop a pack.


Yea NGR did have the Sour Flame OG in stock at one point but all sold out right now. They'll be getting a drop from SinCity by July. I think I may cop a pack of those now that you mention it. I thought they had been sold out of those already


----------



## swagslayer420 (May 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea NGR did have the Sour Flame OG in stock at one point but all sold out right now. They'll be getting a drop from SinCity by July. I think I may cop a pack of those now that you mention it. I thought they had been sold out of those already


They got sinfully sour and rappers delight in stock.


----------



## TubePot (May 15, 2015)

Have any of you guys seen any Blue Power or Power Nap fems around?

Seems everyone is out of stock.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2015)

TubePot said:


> Have any of you guys seen any Blue Power or Power Nap fems around?
> 
> Seems everyone is out of stock.


Only could find regs on stock. Fems will be restocked when the big drop happen in the next month or two


----------



## TubePot (May 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Fems will be restocked when the big drop happen in the next month or two


Good to know, thanks.....


----------



## vro (May 16, 2015)

i was looking at these on ngr a while back and i wanted to order a few packs now, what are the heaviest indicas you guys have? im not looking for fems and just need the heaviest indicas


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2015)

vro said:


> i was looking at these on ngr a while back and i wanted to order a few packs now, what are the heaviest indicas you guys have? im not looking for fems and just need the heaviest indicas


Blue Power, Blue Petrol, Power Purps, LVBK, SLVBK, SinMint Cookies, Sins OG and SinValley OG. Sour Cherry Kush and Cherry Fuel too


----------



## vro (May 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Blue Power, Blue Petrol, Power Purps, LVBK, SLVBK, SinMint Cookies, Sins OG and SinValley OG. Sour Cherry Kush and Cherry Fuel too


blue power seems to be the #1?


----------



## skunkwreck (May 16, 2015)

vro said:


> blue power seems to be the #1?


I think they use a Blue Power male for some of their breeding.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2015)

vro said:


> blue power seems to be the #1?


Under would go with the Blue Power that's the staple strain and it's loved by many. Everyone says she's a knockout very potent. Any of those off the list I gave you will be good. 



skunkwreck said:


> I think they use a Blue Power male for some of their breeding.


Yea a lot of the original crosses is from Blue Power stud. My keeper Platinum Delights has Blue Power stud. He's a beast he adds strong structure, loud crazy sour kushy smell and taste with berries, ups potency and adds yield to some but he's all about quality. Let's mom show but also makes nice mixed phenos and puts his stamp down on other phenos too. I'm waiting to see how the GG#4 x Blue Power gonna be


----------



## skunkwreck (May 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Under would go with the Blue Power that's the staple strain and it's loved by many. Everyone says she's a knockout very potent. Any of those off the list I gave you will be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea a lot of the original crosses is from Blue Power stud. My keeper Platinum Delights has Blue Power stud. He's a beast he adds strong structure, loud crazy sour kushy smell and taste with berries, ups potency and adds yield to some but he's all about quality. Let's mom show but also makes nice mixed phenos and puts his stamp down on other phenos too. I'm waiting to see how the GG#4 x Blue Power gonna be


Blue Glue ? lol


----------



## skunkwreck (May 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Under would go with the Blue Power that's the staple strain and it's loved by many. Everyone says she's a knockout very potent. Any of those off the list I gave you will be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea a lot of the original crosses is from Blue Power stud. My keeper Platinum Delights has Blue Power stud. He's a beast he adds strong structure, loud crazy sour kushy smell and taste with berries, ups potency and adds yield to some but he's all about quality. Let's mom show but also makes nice mixed phenos and puts his stamp down on other phenos too. I'm waiting to see how the GG#4 x Blue Power gonna be


Hey bro I found some co2 bags online...they any good ?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Blue Glue ? lol


Lol I think Sin wants to call it Mugillah Gorilla. Cool ass name. That should be an amazing cross should bring more Sour Dubb out in the GG#4 with the Blue Power stud. I'm waiting for the Aliens on Moonshine. Either the f2s, SinMint Garlic pheno or Diamond OG


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Hey bro I found some co2 bags online...they any good ?


Some say they are some say they not. The best ones I've seen is the co2 mushroom boxes. @genuity uses them and a few others. Gonna get some soon


----------



## vro (May 16, 2015)

would you go with blue power or blue petrol? is there that much of a difference between the two?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2015)

vro said:


> would you go with blue power or blue petrol? is there that much of a difference between the two?


Yea there's a lil difference. I haven't seen the Blue Petrol too much but what I have seen has been fire. It's just like Blue Power with more indica traits and fuel/petrol smell and flavor to it. If you could get the Blue Petrol I would go with that one cus its dad is Blue Power so you get that and the Petrol mom is supposed to be very good


----------



## skunkwreck (May 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea there's a lil difference. I haven't seen the Blue Petrol too much but what I have seen has been fire. It's just like Blue Power with more indica traits and fuel/petrol smell and flavor to it. If you could get the Blue Petrol I would go with that one cus its dad is Blue Power so you get that and the Petrol mom is supposed to be very good


I mos def in love with your PD mom !


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2015)

*Platinum Delight 55 days
*


----------



## skunkwreck (May 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> *Platinum Delight 55 days
> *
> View attachment 3420077 View attachment 3420078 View attachment 3420079 View attachment 3420081



Absolutely exquisite ! :


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Absolutely exquisite ! :


Thanks bro. She's a lil behind at this point than seed run but seed run had showed lots of preflowers so I think she flowered faster. Plus it took this clone run a few days after the flip to show pistils so I say in about two weeks she should be done.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 16, 2015)

It's hard to find GGG gear anywhere bro !


----------



## akhiymjames (May 16, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> It's hard to find GGG gear anywhere bro !


Yea I know a few places to look. I'm hoping everything gets back right over at Greenpool. They had everything in stock and I mean everything. Not the old stuff but all new stuff was in stock.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 16, 2015)

Just threw a pack of Mindscape and Aloha Grape Stomper in the shopping cart . Now back to Sin City info lol


----------



## swagslayer420 (May 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Blue Power, Blue Petrol, Power Purps, LVBK, SLVBK, SinMint Cookies, Sins OG and SinValley OG. Sour Cherry Kush and Cherry Fuel too


I only know of one place that has the power purps, Castle seeds.


----------



## swagslayer420 (May 17, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Just threw a pack of Mindscape and Aloha Grape Stomper in the shopping cart . Now back to Sin City info lol


I have a pack of that Aloha Grape stomper, and Grape stomper Og haven't ran either yet but will this summer.


----------



## swagslayer420 (May 17, 2015)

Anybody Excited about Genotype A2 release soon on Firestax
heres what we have available to firestax. this should fill most of what people are looking for.
the percentages are from the individual parents, they are not a guarantee for the progeny.
SFV OG (24%thc) X BAY PLATINUM GSC BX
DEATHSTAR (25%thc) X BRIGHT MOMENTS
DEATHSTAR (25%thc) X STOMPA HOE aka Tahoe Cure
DEATHSTAR (25%thc) X BAY PLATINUM GSC BX
DEATHSTAR (25%thc) X MANGO PUFF
WHITE (24%thc) X STOMPA HOE aka Tahoe Cure
GHOST OG (24%thc) X STARTONIC (15%cbd:9%thc) - reverse/fem
GHOST OG (24%thc) X STOMPA HOE aka Tahoe Cure
GHOST OG (24%thc) X BAY PLATINUM GSC BX
HUEL PERKINS CANNATONIC (17%cbd:.5%thc) X STOMPA HOE aka Tahoe Cure
DHN PLATINUM GSC (24%thc) X BAY PLATINUM GSC BX
CONFIDENTIAL CHEESE (20%thc) X STOMPA HOE aka Tahoe Cure
DENNIS HOPPER KUSH (8%cbd:8%thc) X BAY PLATINUM GSC BX
DENNIS HOPPER KUSH (8%cbd:8%thc) X STOMPA HOE aka Tahoe Cure
DUTCH PASSION BLUEBERRY (20%thc) X STOMPA HOE aka Tahoe Cure
DUTCH PASSION BLUEBERRY (20%thc) X BAY PLATINUM GSC BX
STAR TONIC (15%CBD:9%thc) X STOMPA HOE aka Tahoe Cure
EXODUS KUSH #5 aka Asparagus OG (22%thc) x STOMPA HOE aka Tahoe Cure
WALKER KUSH #9 (24%thc) X MANGO PUFF


----------



## swagslayer420 (May 17, 2015)

Firestax got some sincity in stock right now too, Nightmare Og, The REM, White nightmare, Blue power reg, Sour Nightmare, Sin Valley Og, Tangerine Power..


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 17, 2015)

swagslayer420 said:


> Anybody Excited about Genotype A2 release soon on Firestax
> heres what we have available to firestax. this should fill most of what people are looking for.
> the percentages are from the individual parents, they are not a guarantee for the progeny.
> SFV OG (24%thc) X BAY PLATINUM GSC BX
> ...


I saw that on their Facebook page. When did they get in to making seeds??


----------



## swagslayer420 (May 17, 2015)

Have no clue only know them through firestax


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 17, 2015)

swagslayer420 said:


> Have no clue only know them through firestax


They sell clones in Ann Arbor MIchigan. I've been to their shop a few times. They sell seeds too from GGG, Rare Dankness, Bodhi, ect. Those crosses look to be all of their clone-only's that they sell crossed to male(s) from the seed packs that they sell.


----------



## swagslayer420 (May 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> They sell clones in Ann Arbor MIchigan. I've been to their shop a few times. They sell seeds too from GGG, Rare Dankness, Bodhi, ect. Those crosses look to be all of their clone-only's that they sell crossed to male(s) from the seed packs that they sell.


Apparently they have a big warehouse breeding project going on that list is only half
of what they offered to firestax, Deathstar x Mango puff is gonna get sniped.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

Fan leaf got broken off after brushing up against the Platinum Delights taking other plants out for harvest and took a pic of the bud on the fan leaf. 

What's so damn cool is the Platinum GSC cut that I have does the exact same thing. Very cool to have the mother too and see all her traits come out on offspring.


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Fan leaf got broken off after brushing up against the Platinum Delights taking other plants out for harvest and took a pic of the bud on the fan leaf.
> 
> What's so damn cool is the Platinum GSC cut that I have does the exact same thing. Very cool to have the mother too and see all her traits come out on offspring.
> 
> View attachment 3424629


whats the yield looking like on Pgsc?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2015)

Beemo said:


> whats the yield looking like on Pgsc?


Very low yielding plant just like all the other GSC phenos except OGKB. Extended veg time is needed on her. I haven't smoked her yet but I think the Platinum Delights will be better as the Blue Power male has sped up veg growth and upped yield so depending on how the Platinum GSC smokes she might not get kept but I have a funny feeling I may like it more than Platinum Delights as I'm getting more OG of the elite cut than the Platinum Delights which puts out more Sour Dubb and Master Kush. If I do she will get long veg time to make it worth it


----------



## Swayzesghost (May 22, 2015)

well this is a sin city thread but if anyone else was trying to fin Stompa Hoe's genetics... i gather a pheno of gage green tahoe cure (Tahoe X grapestomper bx2) unless it's somehting else.

That's a cool looking platinum delights. I really like some of those blue power crosses.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2015)

*Silverback Jack #4*

#4


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2015)

Sorry man, meant to upload this before now, been sidetracked.
Nightmare og at around 7 weeks. I'll get another pic next week


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 24, 2015)

Buddha's dream big bertha pheno at chop.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 1, 2015)

Buddha's dream x critical sensi star 2 half weekish 12/12. Another fine example of quality thanks to a sin male.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 2, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Buddha's dream x critical sensi star 2 half weekish 12/12. Another fine example of quality thanks to a sin male.View attachment 3431910


So your female is the Critical Sensi Star ok just got a lil confused since you listed the Buddahs Dream first. I always get confused sometimes cus of the way people list genetics. Everyone doesn't put female first then male. A lot of times its makes then female. Needs to be some kind of standard between all breeders and growers. 

Def top notch quality there with the frost already this early. Have always noticed all SinCity strains I've grown get very frosty very early.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> So your female is the Critical Sensi Star ok just got a lil confused since you listed the Buddahs Dream first. I always get confused sometimes cus of the way people list genetics. Everyone doesn't put female first then male. A lot of times its makes then female. Needs to be some kind of standard between all breeders and growers.
> 
> Def top notch quality there with the frost already this early. Have always noticed all SinCity strains I've grown get very frosty very early.


My bad, yeah the female critical sensi stars were hit with the buddha's dream male's pollen. So far it is hard to tell how much the buddha's dream male added besides the major stretching of the one I have pictured. Hopefully the Buddha D male adds a little potency because that was all the critical sensi stars were missing. 

If this cross produces some nice product I'll most likely gift out a lot of the remaining beans, just want to make sure no hermie problems and that they're quality before I give them out to folks.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jun 4, 2015)

When sin city dropping some new lines /gear ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 4, 2015)

July I know for sure they're restocking favorites and dropping the CBD lines again and they will be in regs this time too. They haven't said anything from my knowledge but I believe they will release a few of these new SourJack crosses. 

Silverback Jack(GG#4 x SourJack)
Sour Lime Pie(Key Lime Pie x SourJack)
White Cranberries(White Strawberry x SourJack)

New testers been sent out now so we should have some more of those SourJack crosses and Blue Power crosses.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 6, 2015)

Well I may have some competition for the tangerine powers when I get a chance to run them. One of my c.sensi star x BD cross has a strong orange juice smell going on at around day 21-22 of flower. I hints of orange in one of my c.sensi star moms so that might be where it coming from because I had no orange in the buddha's dreams at all. I'll grab a photo when I can. Cheers.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 7, 2015)

Sounds tasty Eso, can't wait to see a pic


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 7, 2015)

Sin city gear was sent to ngr. I got the info from sin's forum this morning.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 7, 2015)

So I won at the casino last night, and as is my custom lol I went and bought some seeds I wanted. I was surprised that midweek song had platinum delights, sin mints and blue power in stock so I scooped those up. With the rollitup discount it came out to about the same with shipping as it would have been to prder at ngr.

If you were still looking for duende @akhiymjames they had a pack, almost grabbed it myself but was already making a big order so I passed on em.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 7, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> So I won at the casino last night, and as is my custom lol I went and bought some seeds I wanted. I was surprised that midweek song had platinum delights, sin mints and blue power in stock so I scooped those up. With the rollitup discount it came out to about the same with shipping as it would have been to prder at ngr.
> 
> If you were still looking for duende @akhiymjames they had a pack, almost grabbed it myself but was already making a big order so I passed on em.


I just order some goji from midsong but I couldn't see where to put in promo code perhaps my computer didn't fully load page, oh well still a good buy. Sounds like you got a good hook up with some nice beans, kudos man.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 7, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just order some goji from midsong but I couldn't see where to put in promo code perhaps my computer didn't fully load page, oh well still a good buy. Sounds like you got a good hook up with some nice beans, kudos man.


Its on the first ceckout page on bottome left, on like the screen that gives you choice of freebies. And yeah I aint complaining about the price thats for sure. Now to try amd squeeze these in somewhere in what is already gonna be a jam packed year lol. You cant go wrong with that goji


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 7, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Its on the first ceckout page on bottome left, on like the screen that gives you choice of freebies. And yeah I aint complaining about the price thats for sure. Now to try amd squeeze these in somewhere in what is already gonna be a jam packed year lol. You cant go wrong with that goji


Thanks man. Also I picked the tin can option but changed my mind and sent email requesting the change from tin can to nothing but guarantee and midweek replied in less than a couple hours, even though it must have been 9-10pm where he was at. So far top notch customer service from midweek song. Cheers.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 7, 2015)

I never heard of mid song until now. Lol. I've only dealt with the attitude and ngr. So does mid song ship to the U.S. ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 7, 2015)

Midweeksong is great. I was skeptical about them as I had saw one of their ads in High Times but I made an order cus they had Bodhi SSDD in stock when nobody else did and everything was legit. I made the order after about a year I found out about it only because the website was saying they had stuff in stock when they didn't but they have fixed that from doing that. 

@eastcoastmo Midweeksong has SinMints in stock but Platinum Delights is out. Yes they ship everywhere and they're good. Got basic shipping and that was great stealth so I'm sure if you get guaranteed shipping it's super.


----------



## Socalrob (Jun 7, 2015)

I've only had one shipment from them but Lewis with midweeksong is good people from my experience and is great with customer service. They tried to be a sponsor of the cup competition in the LED section but RIU put the brakes on what they tried to do for us. They still hung out and encouraged us. Props for that. On a side note all 6 of my beans popped, 3 Bluepower and 3 blue lime pie.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Midweeksong is great. I was skeptical about them as I had saw one of their ads in High Times but I made an order cus they had Bodhi SSDD in stock when nobody else did and everything was legit. I made the order after about a year I found out about it only because the website was saying they had stuff in stock when they didn't but they have fixed that from doing that.
> 
> @eastcoastmo Midweeksong has SinMints in stock but Platinum Delights is out. Yes they ship everywhere and they're good. Got basic shipping and that was great stealth so I'm sure if you get guaranteed shipping it's super.


Good looking out. I was going to order some sinmint cookies but as I looked on the sin's forum midweek wasn't on there as far as the sites sin send his beans to. But I'll pull the trigger and order some beans because ngr website isn't back up(even though sin said he shipped some of his gear there) and the attitude is still out of sinmint cookies.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 7, 2015)

So I pulled the trigger at mid week. (15) sinmint cookies and 24 rare darkness beans.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Midweeksong is great. I was skeptical about them as I had saw one of their ads in High Times but I made an order cus they had Bodhi SSDD in stock when nobody else did and everything was legit. I made the order after about a year I found out about it only because the website was saying they had stuff in stock when they didn't but they have fixed that from doing that.
> 
> @eastcoastmo Midweeksong has SinMints in stock but Platinum Delights is out. Yes they ship everywhere and they're good. Got basic shipping and that was great stealth so I'm sure if you get guaranteed shipping it's super.


Thanks bro, didnt want to say in case everyone jumped on them before i get paid on tuesday lol. If they still have them, I'll grab a pack


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 7, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> So I pulled the trigger at mid week. (15) sinmint cookies and 24 rare darkness beans.


You bastard, there better be some for me


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 7, 2015)

Well all the packs are gone, I managed to get 5, no idea how many are left ha ha.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm not 100% sold on mid song hey. They are real quick on getting the package out and customer service is great however, there is no room to put notes or requests in the order. I emailed asking for my package to be sent unregistered in a plain envelope as i have it in another name and cant sign for it, also my mrs would know what it is straight away if it us delivered when she is home. The response i got was 'dont worry, we have packaged it in a tin and you wont have to sign for it'. That's all well and good but now it will either be left at my front door (if the mailman actually sees that its non signed for) or my mrs will say its not for us and get me in shit for ordering beans! Is it really that hard to just send it how people ask for it to be sent?


----------



## Midweek Song (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Eastcoastmo,

I'm sorry I think we got the wrong idea. I thought you was worried about the package getting through customs and that's why you wanted it in a plain envelope. That's why I said that packages sent this way aren't the best practice and why I suggested getting it sent in a tin. 

Next time give me another message and I'll sort out a better way to get it sent to you. We can always send it in a T Shirt which has no connection with the cannabis industry with the seeds inside.

I'll get the IT guys on the case of adding a part to the shipping so you can leave notes.

Lewis
Midweek Song 



eastcoastmo said:


> I'm not 100% sold on mid song hey. They are real quick on getting the package out and customer service is great however, there is no room to put notes or requests in the order. I emailed asking for my package to be sent unregistered in a plain envelope as i have it in another name and cant sign for it, also my mrs would know what it is straight away if it us delivered when she is home. The response i got was 'dont worry, we have packaged it in a tin and you wont have to sign for it'. That's all well and good but now it will either be left at my front door (if the mailman actually sees that its non signed for) or my mrs will say its not for us and get me in shit for ordering beans! Is it really that hard to just send it how people ask for it to be sent?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 8, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi Eastcoastmo,
> 
> I'm sorry I think we got the wrong idea. I thought you was worried about the package getting through customs and that's why you wanted it in a plain envelope. That's why I said that packages sent this way aren't the best practice and why I suggested getting it sent in a tin.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the reply Lewis, I appreciate you taking the time to respond. 
It does sound like I didn't communicate my issue properly, so I apologise. I'm sure all will be good, just don't need the added hassle of my mrs finding out or the postie asking more questions. 
Next time I think I'll just use my real name, easier that way. A spot for notes on the order would be great too  
Cheers, Mo


----------



## Socalrob (Jun 14, 2015)

I started a grow with 6 sincity plants, 3 blue lime pie and 3 blue power. 12 12 fs started under a51 xgs 190 half power. The 3 blue lime pie look fine but 2 of 3 Bluepower are mutants, one very deformed. Anyone have this issue with this strain?.
Here's the blue lime pie

Here's normal Bluepower

Mutant Bluepower
 
I've only grown Bluepower once in the cup competion no problem.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 14, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> I started a grow with 6 sincity plants, 3 blue lime pie and 3 blue power. 12 12 fs started under a51 xgs 190 half power. The 3 blue lime pie look fine but 2 of 3 Bluepower are mutants, one very deformed. Anyone have this issue with this strain?.
> Here's the blue lime pie
> View attachment 3440208
> Here's normal Bluepower
> ...


Bro there's Blueberry in Blue Power from the White Moonshine dad. White Moonshine(The White x Blue Moonshine) and as we all know Blueberry has those mutant traits in them and she passes it down through offspring. I've seen a few Blue Power grows and I haven't seen any reports of a mutant so you may have a special pheno there which probably leans to the dad side of things. Keep us informed on that one really has me intrigued.


----------



## Socalrob (Jun 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro there's Blueberry in Blue Power from the White Moonshine dad. White Moonshine(The White x Blue Moonshine) and as we all know Blueberry has those mutant traits in them and she passes it down through offspring. I've seen a few Blue Power grows and I haven't seen any reports of a mutant so you may have a special pheno there which probably leans to the dad side of things. Keep us informed on that one really has me intrigued.


Thanks for the reply, I was debating whether to cull the really deformed one but I'll keep them going. Even my friend kept saying grow it out. I thought forcing a plant to live it's whole life in a cup like that comp plant would at least ruin the potency but I was wrong. Good quality, I really like the blue power. Thanks again for the info and I'll keep you posted


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 14, 2015)

One of the best plants I ever grew was a mutant blueberry with crinkled leaf. Fruity pebbles to the max and super potent. She vegged slow as dirt and cloned poorly but grade A+++ weed.


----------



## Socalrob (Jun 14, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> One of the best plants I ever grew was a mutant blueberry with crinkled leaf. Fruity pebbles to the max and super potent. She vegged slow as dirt and cloned poorly but grade A+++ weed.


This is getting interesting, both of the mutants are growing slower. They will live and I'll share what happens.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 14, 2015)

Power naps and some sin mint cookies in the works. 1st pic are 6 fem power naps in veg and the 2nd pic sinmint cookies in flower trying to weed out the males and females.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 14, 2015)

Socalrob are your blue power regs or fems?


----------



## Socalrob (Jun 14, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Socalrob are your blue power regs or fems?


These are regs, I picked them up at the so cal cannabis cup early this year.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 14, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> One of the best plants I ever grew was a mutant blueberry with crinkled leaf. Fruity pebbles to the max and super potent. She vegged slow as dirt and cloned poorly but grade A+++ weed.


Same here Eso, the 'blueberry muffin' phenotype of blueberry is very well renowned for being top shelf buds. My best plant ever was the same crinkle leaf blueberry muffin pheno, i also used a male with very similar traits in all my seed runs, it becomes the dominat trait in the offspring too . @Socalrob definitely hold on to her/him, may be the top shelf pheno you want


----------



## Socalrob (Jun 14, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Same here Eso, the 'blueberry muffin' phenotype of blueberry is very well renowned for being top shelf buds. My best plant ever was the same crinkle leaf blueberry muffin pheno, i also used a male with very similar traits in all my seed runs, it becomes the dominat trait in the offspring too . @Socalrob definitely hold on to her/him, may be the top shelf pheno you want


Thanks, any males go out back to finish. After hearing this, I'm kind of hoping I get a male and fem from those two.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 15, 2015)

Here's hoping too mate, should make some good crosses or F2's


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 15, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here's hoping too mate, should make some good crosses or F2's


They would be f3 the Blue Powers are f2s. Def will make for some treasure tho. I'm very interested in seeing them cuz I've never heard of anyone getting mutants before. 

I'll have pics of Platinum Delights and Silverback Jack up later. The Platinum is even better than seed run. Looking forward to these GG#4 x Blue Power. They're all cracked with tails so will get put in solo cups today


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> They would be f3 the Blue Powers are f2s. Def will make for some treasure tho. I'm very interested in seeing them cuz I've never heard of anyone getting mutants before.
> 
> I'll have pics of Platinum Delights and Silverback Jack up later. The Platinum is even better than seed run. Looking forward to these GG#4 x Blue Power. They're all cracked with tails so will get put in solo cups today


Working with some blue glue, nice! Might not be the largest yielding but you can almost guarantee that they will be some potent, frost covered girls right there. Cheers and I'll be checking them out as always.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 15, 2015)

Ngr has some kind of temp site you can order through. They just got some new sin city strains as well as restock of some old.
Eta: my dumbass forgot the link

http://www.revolutionarymedsandseedbank.com/new-arrivals/


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 15, 2015)

So I've got some new lil goodies that just went into cups the other day. Have a tangerine power and a Sinmint cookie. First time running sin city so hoping to find something good.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> So I've got some new lil goodies that just went into cups the other day. Have a tangerine power and a Sinmint cookie. First time running sin city so hoping to find something good.


first time i ran sin city i was happily impressed 

i ran their blue power wall to wall in my 4x4 with a couple sin valley og on the side 

the trichomes were amazing, got great phenos for personal head stash, and great sugar leaves to make into bubble hash 

friends still beg me for more blue power hash and flower haha

 i think that sin mint cookie is promising I've seen some amazing runs of her 

good luck and enjoy that tangerine power i wanted a pack of those but got sin mint cookie instead

at the cup i met a few sin city guys at they had tangerine power shatter and it blew away the competition in my opinion, i walked around after licking my lips from the fresh orange flavors  

peace, love, and weed
happy gardening all!


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jun 15, 2015)

I popped a bunch of SinMint Cookie F2's and about 20% of them are showing up as these mutants almost OGKB'ish looking. I need to take a more recent picture they look really strange, cant wait to flower them. If they turn out good I am going to F3 it and use it for some crosses. So much heat in the SinMints I had to search through some more even though I had issues with the F1's the weed is too good to not hope for a solid keeper.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> They would be f3 the Blue Powers are f2s. Def will make for some treasure tho. I'm very interested in seeing them cuz I've never heard of anyone getting mutants before.
> 
> I'll have pics of Platinum Delights and Silverback Jack up later. The Platinum is even better than seed run. Looking forward to these GG#4 x Blue Power. They're all cracked with tails so will get put in solo cups today


Ah cool, hadb't realised they were already F2's. Sweet, should still make an interesting search  

That blue glue sounds awesome too hey, as Eso said, frosty, potent ladies!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 15, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> I popped a bunch of SinMint Cookie F2's and about 20% of them are showing up as these mutants almost OGKB'ish looking. I need to take a more recent picture they look really strange, cant wait to flower them. If they turn out good I am going to F3 it and use it for some crosses. So much heat in the SinMints I had to search through some more even though I had issues with the F1's the weed is too good to not hope for a solid keeper.


Not surprised at all bro. Ive seen the SinMint produce some OGKB looking phenos. SinCity has been using a garlic pheno of SinMints and used it in the limited SinMint OG(SinMints x Sins OG). The ones I've seen that favor towards OGKB are pure fire too. Seems like you have unlocked the genetics treasure of SinMints in your f2s. Surprised you had so much troubles with them but as you say it's nothing but fire. Glad I'm going through mines now


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 15, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Ngr has some kind of temp site you can order through. They just got some new sin city strains as well as restock of some old.
> Eta: my dumbass forgot the link
> 
> http://www.revolutionarymedsandseedbank.com/new-arrivals/


Man ngr disappointed me so I couldn't wait. They never posted when they was going to be back up. It was a a person here and there saying ngr was going to be back up at this time. Which never was right. Don't get me wrong I've ordered from ngr with good success but as a consumer you when you want something and you can't get it from the supplier you go to another supplier (business) to get the end product. Boom midweek song came through. Got me some fire. More sinmint cookies and 2 packs of rare dankness rare darkness.


Blazin Purps said:


> I popped a bunch of SinMint Cookie F2's and about 20% of them are showing up as these mutants almost OGKB'ish looking. I need to take a more recent picture they look really strange, cant wait to flower them. If they turn out good I am going to F3 it and use it for some crosses. So much heat in the SinMints I had to search through some more even though I had issues with the F1's the weed is too good to not hope for a solid keeper.


i feel ya on that one man because I currently have 2 (one I chucked in the trash) that didn't really have any side ranching. I threw the two into flower (with my super lemon haze girls)about the same size of yours into flower just for kicks.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm glad they got a sister site going until the new one gets up and going. I think the person here was just going off what Yankee told him as they are friends but you know how stuff can be. As I said these were released from the new testing get them while you can. They also restocked Blue Power, Aliens Jack'd Up and released Pit Boss(El Jefe x Blue Power). I think I wanna try those as I loved the Oscar Goodman cross that had El Jefe 

Silverback Jack(GG#4 x SourJack)
Sour Lime Pie(Key Lime Pie x SourJack)
White Cranberries(White Strawberry x SourJack)


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jun 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Not surprised at all bro. Ive seen the SinMint produce some OGKB looking phenos. SinCity has been using a garlic pheno of SinMints and used it in the limited SinMint OG(SinMints x Sins OG). The ones I've seen that favor towards OGKB are pure fire too. Seems like you have unlocked the genetics treasure of SinMints in your f2s. Surprised you had so much troubles with them but as you say it's nothing but fire. Glad I'm going through mines now


Thanks for the info I was unaware there were OGKB like SinMint phenos popping up good to know. Yeah I was surprised I had so much trouble too, I have learned a lot since I grew out the F1's I feel a lot more confident giving them another run.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 15, 2015)

Did you say aliens jack'd up? Lol I'm getting to be like you with all these ak


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 15, 2015)

i wanna try the aliens jacked up , white cranberries, and need more blue power beans for sure
she was unforgettably frosty and amazing smelling  

plus I'm sure there's other goodies to come from sin city really soon they never fail to amaze me lol 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 15, 2015)

Yea CBD line is gonna be back in July and they will be in regs and fems. Some great crosses gonna be coming up for the next set of testers for the summer. That's the ones I'm waiting on. I believe it will be Aliens on Moonshine f2s and crosses.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 15, 2015)

Was going to hunt down some frozen tangerines to grow with my tang powers but now I probably won't because I have a brilliant orange/orange-berry smelling pheno of my critical sensi star(F) x buddha's dream(M). The other two of the three females have the father's family smell (citrusy haze-ish)so I hope the orangeberry pheno shows up in the next round of CSS x BD I pop so I don't have to pop too many more beans to find another orange pheno. Think I'm going with orangeberry (OB) smoothies or OB smooth for this cross if the one pheno has a similar taste to its smell.

I'm not sure but I think the orange terps come from the CSS because I had one or two CSS's that had slight orange tones but OB smooth is full on orange with a berry note, berry haze smell similar to my tight bud pheno (blue dreamish pheno) of buddha's dream I have right next to her in flower. The two smell similar but OB is more orange than berry, plus OB is going to bud out more like my bertha pheno of BD than the tight bud pheno. 

Either way I know it's not official sin city gear but it is the proud offspring of a fine sin city male. If ob smooth turns out like she smells and looks, it will be a fat yielding, potent orange pheno, which is ironic because I already spent $150 on two packs of tangerine powers. I'm cool because I plan on finding a nice TP male to do some chucking and I think the OB smooth will add some yield to the super coated TP's. Sorry stoned rant. Cheers.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 15, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Was going to hunt down some frozen tangerines to grow with my tang powers but now I probably won't because I have a brilliant orange/orange-berry smelling pheno of my critical sensi star(F) x buddha's dream(M). The other two of the three females have the father's family smell (citrusy haze-ish)so I hope the orangeberry pheno shows up in the next round of CSS x BD I pop so I don't have to pop too many more beans to find another orange pheno. Think I'm going with orangeberry (OB) smoothies or OB smooth for this cross if the one pheno has a similar taste to its smell.
> 
> I'm not sure but I think the orange terps come from the CSS because I had one or two CSS's that had slight orange tones but OB smooth is full on orange with a berry note, berry haze smell similar to my tight bud pheno (blue dreamish pheno) of buddha's dream I have right next to her in flower. The two smell similar but OB is more orange than berry, plus OB is going to bud out more like my bertha pheno of BD than the tight bud pheno.
> 
> Either way I know it's not official sin city gear but it is the proud offspring of a fine sin city male. If ob smooth turns out like she smells and looks, it will be a fat yielding, potent orange pheno, which is ironic because I already spent $150 on two packs of tangerine powers. I'm cool because I plan on finding a nice TP male to do some chucking and I think the OB smooth will add some yield to the super coated TP's. Sorry stoned rant. Cheers.


I'm hoping my tang power doesn't herm like the horror stories I've heard....

First time ever running sin city gear, hope they don't let me down.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 15, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Man ngr disappointed me so I couldn't wait. They never posted when they was going to be back up. It was a a person here and there saying ngr was going to be back up at this time. Which never was right. Don't get me wrong I've ordered from ngr with good success but as a consumer you when you want something and you can't get it from the supplier you go to another supplier (business) to get the end product. Boom midweek song came through. Got me some fire. More sinmint cookies and 2 packs of rare dankness rare darkness.
> .


I know exactly what you mean man, I got my order from midweek song today as well lol.Grabbed sin mint cookies, platinum delights and some blue powers. So glad it made it through customs, only had one nabbed in the half dozen overseas orders I have made but still makes me even more nervous now. But ya I didn't feel like waiting, saw midweek had all the strains I was waiting on ngr to restock and it came out to about the same price after their discout code.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm hoping my tang power doesn't herm like the horror stories I've heard....
> 
> First time ever running sin city gear, hope they don't let me down.


Are you running yours from clone or seed? If clone I'm pretty sure it won't herm but you have to be careful with it just cuz Agent Orange is a very sensitive plant. It's not that people are getting full blown herms just very sensitive phenos just like the mom but I believe you will be just fine.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jun 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Are you running yours from clone or seed? If clone I'm pretty sure it won't herm but you have to be careful with it just cuz Agent Orange is a very sensitive plant. It's not that people are getting full blown herms just very sensitive phenos just like the mom but I believe you will be just fine.


I have had the opposite experience with Agent O I went through 2 packs, never a single issue other than mostly lack luster phenos. My tangerine pheno keeper is one of the most solid reliable plants I have. Guess you never know what you will get popping beans


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> I have had the opposite experience with Agent O I went through 2 packs, never a single issue other than mostly lack luster phenos. My tangerine pheno keeper is one of the most solid reliable plants I have. Guess you never know what you will get popping beans


Yea that's what I hear mostly is that most people don't have any problems with their Tangerine Powers. I know several people on a few forums that has a keeper of this strain and they absolutely love it. But I've seen many people report herms too so I just don't know. Either your gonna get a winner or not. Makes me want to get the Tangerine Powers to see what I get from them


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Are you running yours from clone or seed? If clone I'm pretty sure it won't herm but you have to be careful with it just cuz Agent Orange is a very sensitive plant. It's not that people are getting full blown herms just very sensitive phenos just like the mom but I believe you will be just fine.


A clone from some buddies in Colorado but the Sinmint is untested so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Might set up my old 250 and 3x3 tent and run those 2 in there before throwing them into the ring with big girls. We will see....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 16, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea that's what I hear mostly is that most people don't have any problems with their Tangerine Powers. I know several people on a few forums that has a keeper of this strain and they absolutely love it. But I've seen many people report herms too so I just don't know. Either your gonna get a winner or not. Makes me want to get the Tangerine Powers to see what I get from them


Honestly, I take every herm report with a grain of salt. I've heard a lot of people say, "Nothing else hermed in the room" or "Everything was perfect and only the so and so hermed" but there could always be some other variable they missed that caused the hermie. 

Now, it doesn't mean I don't believe people when they say plants naturally hermed, it's just I'll find out for myself when it comes to a strain I want, like the Tang power. A lot of people say it hermed on them but I'll take the chance that they won't or at least no full blown herms.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Honestly, I take every herm report with a grain of salt. I've heard a lot of people say, "Nothing else hermed in the room" or "Everything was perfect and only the so and so hermed" but there could always be some other variable they missed that caused the hermie.
> 
> Now, it doesn't mean I don't believe people when they say plants naturally hermed, it's just I'll find out for myself when it comes to a strain I want, like the Tang power. A lot of people say it hermed on them but I'll take the chance that they won't or at least no full blown herms.


Tbh I'm the same way bro but I do value opinions and that's all I can go by when people say they have herms but like I said I know many members on several forums that have a keeper of this strain. A few of them are people opinions I respect well when it comes to growing especially SinCity gear. They all say that had no problems with their runs and the smoke is amazing. Also says hash in any form is so flavorful from it. I'm watching a big run of it now from seed and the person has not had a hiccup. I think I will be getting this strain to try now


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 17, 2015)

My sinmints arrived today bro, got a major ass chewing from the mrs for buying more beans though hey lol. She said she was so close to telling the postie to send em back and then realised they were probably for me, thank fuck she didn't have to sign for them, the postie has a weird habit of getting signatures for every damn package. Either way, mid song got them to me in a week which is damn fast to where I am, not to mention good customer service


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2015)

@Midweek Song is world class in my book. Been nothing but superb to me. Was skeptical at first but they will be the only Euro bank I use mostly. Will use Attitude if I seriously have to. @eastcoastmo now get those babies in the ground so we can see come lovely cookies


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @Midweek Song is world class in my book. Been nothing but superb to me. Was skeptical at first but they will be the only Euro bank I use mostly. Will use Attitude if I seriously have to. @eastcoastmo now get those babies in the ground so we can see come lovely cookies


Yeah bro, seems there are quite a few good banks around now other than tude. I only go there if they have a promo worth utilising. My top 3 now (not in order) are seedsman, seed city and mid song, just on customer service alone they outclass the others. 
Ha ha nah man, these sinmints will go in the vault until the end of the year, once i get the beans sorted from this grow, I'm taking a few months off to finish my uni which means I go away a fair bit. I finish in Nov so not too long


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 17, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> My sinmints arrived today bro, got a major ass chewing from the mrs for buying more beans though hey lol. She said she was so close to telling the postie to send em back and then realised they were probably for me, thank fuck she didn't have to sign for them, the postie has a weird habit of getting signatures for every damn package. Either way, mid song got them to me in a week which is damn fast to where I am, not to mention good customer service


I think we both order or beans from midweek at roughly same time and both got our beans in a weekish, not to shabby. I'll be shopping midweek again. Cheers, and glad to hear the Mrs didn't put you out for your purchase.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 17, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think we both order or beans from midweek at roughly same time and both got our beans in a weekish, not to shabby. I'll be shopping midweek again. Cheers, and glad to hear the Mrs didn't put you out for your purchase.


Yeah I think you're right man, fast postage to both sides of the globe  
Ha ha lol about the Mrs, she gets pretty fired up hey, i just have to back away slowly, not make eye contact, smile and wave ha ha.


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 17, 2015)

do we get any discounts for shopping at midweek?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah bro, 20% off with Roll20 i think it is


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 18, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah bro, 20% off with Roll20 i think it is


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 18, 2015)

Ha ha ha get on it son!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 18, 2015)

King Arthur said:


>


Im surprised you didnt see the ad banner they had up, the ads were annoying at first then I saw that discount code and started seeing if they had what I wanted. I was torn between cannaventure or sin city but ultimately grabbed the sin city.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 18, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Im surprised you didnt see the ad banner they had up, the ads were annoying at first then I saw that discount code and started seeing if they had what I wanted. I was torn between cannaventure or sin city but ultimately grabbed the sin city.


Oh man you should've grabbed the cannaventure......


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 18, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Oh man you should've grabbed the cannaventure......


I qas so close to justifying ordering both of them lol. But being my first order with midweek I didnt want to be heartbroken by greentape like I was on my first order of bodhi... would have grabbed the la affair and daffie because la affie has interested me for a while now. I would loke to get flaming cookies as well buut midweek didnt have it in. cant justify aficionado prices atm and I got on the bodhi train just after dank sinatra was no more. I am excited for the remix though!


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 18, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Im surprised you didnt see the ad banner they had up, the ads were annoying at first then I saw that discount code and started seeing if they had what I wanted. I was torn between cannaventure or sin city but ultimately grabbed the sin city.


Guess the adblocker is working XD....


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 18, 2015)

I didn't grab anything just yet, not really diggin the prices tbh. I have been spoiled paying 25-80 a pack shipped.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jun 21, 2015)

just ordered a pack of silverback jack


----------



## hayrolld (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey Akhiym, do you know if Sin City are planning on stocking any of the nightmare line with dank team/ngr?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 23, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> Hey Akhiym, do you know if Sin City are planning on stocking any of the nightmare line with dank team/ngr?


I'm not for sure bro if they will be stocking anything from the WhiteNightmare line but I want to say they will. I hope they do cus I want those Frozen Tangerines. It's almost like Tangering Power on steroids except with more berry haze flavors than kush. I'll hit hem up and find out for you


----------



## hayrolld (Jun 23, 2015)

Cool, thanks man. Yeah, Frozen Tangerines is one of the ones I want too. Very glad to hear your take on it. I feel like I could use a warehouse to grow everything that sounds good when I start seed shopping lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 23, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> Cool, thanks man. Yeah, Frozen Tangerines is one of the ones I want too. Very glad to hear your take on it. I feel like I could use a warehouse to grow everything that sounds good when I start seed shopping lol.


Those Frozen Tangerines are amazing. Watching them grow and turn into frosty frozen monsters was great. The name fits perfect cus they look frozen. I mos def could use a warehouse for all the seeds I've acquired. It'll take years to go through them lol


----------



## Socalrob (Jun 23, 2015)

I just wanted to share with everyone my Bluepower and blue lime pie grow. The 2 mutant Bluepower are looking more normal now, new growth looking a lot better but they are a little smaller than the others.
Bluepower 
 
Blue lime pie


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 23, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> I just wanted to share with everyone my Bluepower and blue lime pie grow. The 2 mutant Bluepower are looking more normal now, new growth looking a lot better but they are a little smaller than the others.
> Bluepower
> View attachment 3446663
> Blue lime pie
> View attachment 3446664


Looking good are they still in veg?


----------



## Socalrob (Jun 23, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Looking good are they still in veg?


I have them on 18/6 theyre about 3 weeks in.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

Silverback Jack #7 clone around 3-4 weeks veg

  

Platinum Delights around 3-4 weeks veg

  

Had to trim all the I'll reveg growth off these clones. They are monstercropped clones. Platinum a Delights had more branches on it but I used them for clones.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 2, 2015)

I keep meaning to grab some shots of my tangerine power and Sinmint cookies but I keep forgetting....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I keep meaning to grab some shots of my tangerine power and Sinmint cookies but I keep forgetting....


Yea please do. It's always some talk about those two strains herming so def would like to see the results your getting from them


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Silverback Jack #7 clone around 3-4 weeks veg
> 
> View attachment 3452428 View attachment 3452429
> 
> ...


The girls are looking good! Question about monster cropping: besides revegging with a lot of branches, does it change the growth structure at all? Less/more stretch, thinner/thicker branches, etc?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> The girls are looking good! Question about monster cropping: besides revegging with a lot of branches, does it change the growth structure at all? Less/more stretch, thinner/thicker branches, etc?


Only real major difference I noticed with monstercropped clones is once the get going the branches are much stronger since they have to revert back to growth. Other than that growth is usually the same


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 2, 2015)

Ak looks kind of like you main lined them


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea please do. It's always some talk about those two strains herming so def would like to see the results your getting from them


Ask and you shall receive. Still in veg but flower is stacked lol. Might try running some clones straight out of the gate in #1 on the top shelf in the flower room and see how that works. Let me test strains out to see if I wanna veg them bigger. Who knows, ok enough chit chat here they are...

Tangerine Power.
 
Sinmint Cookies.
 
I'll top and once they root I'll flower them.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea please do. It's always some talk about those two strains herming so def would like to see the results your getting from them


I have 6 sinmint cookies (5 different Phenos)in flower right now with no signs of hermie but I did throw one pheno away because it seem like she's was starting to bud along with balls. I took no chance because next to them are 12 super lemon haze girls flowering and I didn't want him/her to skeet skeet all over them..lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Ak looks kind of like you main lined them


Lol I said the same thing other day. I've never mainlined before. I always top for 4 colas and just spread them out to get more side branches to come up at tops. They have that mainlined look too because I supercropped them but other than taking the cuts while the mom was in flower which resulted in the monstercropped clones in which I didn't have to top I haven't done anything to them except trim all the old reveg growth off.


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm glad they got a sister site going until the new one gets up and going. I think the person here was just going off what Yankee told him as they are friends but you know how stuff can be. As I said these were released from the new testing get them while you can. They also restocked Blue Power, Aliens Jack'd Up and released Pit Boss(El Jefe x Blue Power). I think I wanna try those as I loved the Oscar Goodman cross that had El Jefe
> 
> Silverback Jack(GG#4 x SourJack)
> Sour Lime Pie(Key Lime Pie x SourJack)
> White Cranberries(White Strawberry x SourJack)


 The NGR sister site (www.thedankteam.com) is working well. I ordered Saturday, and got my package today. The tracking actually stated there was a delay during shipping and it should have only been three days. I don't normally post reviews, but this was the first time I used NGR and I am happy, plus not needing to stress about green tape is a huge bonus!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> The NGR sister site (www.thedankteam.com) is working well. I ordered Saturday, and got my package today. The tracking actually stated there was a delay during shipping and it should have only been three days. I don't normally post reviews, but this was the first time I used NGR and I am happy, plus not needing to stress about green tape is a huge bonus!


Been using NGR for a year now and never had any issues at all so I hate to hear when people have problems with them cuz I refer a lot of people to their site. The site has always worked well it's the person who runs it that has hiccups from time to time. Like I said hate that people have issues but I can't say anything wrong about them as they have done me right every time I order and never wait no longer than a week to get them from time I ordered


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 3, 2015)

fem power naps in veg


----------



## Socalrob (Jul 3, 2015)

I thought it would be appropriate to come in here to share something cool. First I have to give a big shoutout to sincity for my first experience with their gear. I picked up Bluepower and blue lime pie at the cannabis cup and entered the 6th party cup competion in the LED section. Blp was a male but Bluepower was a female and I took her to the finish. Over 80 members started but in the end today I found out my Bluepower entry won. Because of my first place win I will be hosting the 7th party cup competition and I will start the registration thread very soon in the LED section. The rules and info will be posted there. I really enjoy the vibes over here and encourage you to come check it out. I'll be working behind the scenes to make it a great experience. You'll be using whatever indoor light source hps, cmh, led, etc. 12 / 12 fs, no clones in a 16 ounce party cup start to finish. I hope to see you guys there. 
My entry finished 15 grams dry bud and was a dank little girl.
Without further ado, I present my 6th party cup competion champion, 
Sincity Bluepower


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 3, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> I thought it would be appropriate to come in here to share something cool. First I have to give a big shoutout to sincity for my first experience with their gear. I picked up Bluepower and blue lime pie at the cannabis cup and entered the 6th party cup competion in the LED section. Blp was a male but Bluepower was a female and I took her to the finish. Over 80 members started but in the end today I found out my Bluepower entry won. Because of my first place win I will be hosting the 7th party cup competition and I will start the registration thread very soon in the LED section. The rules and info will be posted there. I really enjoy the vibes over here and encourage you to come check it out. I'll be working behind the scenes to make it a great experience. You'll be using whatever indoor light source hps, cmh, led, etc. 12 / 12 fs, no clones in a 16 ounce party cup start to finish. I hope to see you guys there.
> My entry finished 15 grams dry bud and was a dank little girl.
> Without further ado, I present my 6th party cup competion champion,
> Sincity Bluepower
> View attachment 3453172


Nice SoCal what light did you use in the solo cup event?


----------



## Socalrob (Jul 3, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Nice SoCal what light did you use in the solo cup event?


I used my Area 51 xgs 190 LED. I needed cooler running lights where I live so I chose led. Gets too hot here.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 3, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> I thought it would be appropriate to come in here to share something cool. First I have to give a big shoutout to sincity for my first experience with their gear. I picked up Bluepower and blue lime pie at the cannabis cup and entered the 6th party cup competion in the LED section. Blp was a male but Bluepower was a female and I took her to the finish. Over 80 members started but in the end today I found out my Bluepower entry won. Because of my first place win I will be hosting the 7th party cup competition and I will start the registration thread very soon in the LED section. The rules and info will be posted there. I really enjoy the vibes over here and encourage you to come check it out. I'll be working behind the scenes to make it a great experience. You'll be using whatever indoor light source hps, cmh, led, etc. 12 / 12 fs, no clones in a 16 ounce party cup start to finish. I hope to see you guys there.
> My entry finished 15 grams dry bud and was a dank little girl.
> Without further ado, I present my 6th party cup competion champion,
> Sincity Bluepower
> View attachment 3453172


Congrats bro. I knew you had a chance to win as you had one of the best looking plants in a solo cup. I think genetics play a big role and that Blue Power is a top strain. Got a few Blue Power fems going now. Looks like the pheno you had leans more to the White Moonshine side. Wish you could've kept a clone of that girl but least you got more going. Look forward to seeing your grow of Blue Power and Blue Lime Pie. 

Oh tip I noticed a lot of the testers had for Blue Lime Pie was that they didn't like a lot of water till they got much older and bigger. Don't know if yours are like that but just a heads up but other than that everything else was perfect.


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 3, 2015)

Anyone finished off Tangerine Power or Aliens Jackd Up? Grabbed em up before I really looked into em, I get a little excited some times lol.


----------



## Socalrob (Jul 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Congrats bro. I knew you had a chance to win as you had one of the best looking plants in a solo cup. I think genetics play a big role and that Blue Power is a top strain. Got a few Blue Power fems going now. Looks like the pheno you had leans more to the White Moonshine side. Wish you could've kept a clone of that girl but least you got more going. Look forward to seeing your grow of Blue Power and Blue Lime Pie.
> 
> Oh tip I noticed a lot of the testers had for Blue Lime Pie was that they didn't like a lot of water till they got much older and bigger. Don't know if yours are like that but just a heads up but other than that everything else was perfect.


Thanks, I knew she was special but you never know how the voters feel but they saw what I saw and voted that way. It's hard to tell with the blumats I'm using how much each plant is using but they're using more, it's getting crowded in the tent and I'll be flipping soon, sexing then removing a few. Here's today's pics
Bluepower 
 
Blue lime pie


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 3, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> I used my Area 51 xgs 190 LED. I needed cooler running lights where I live so I chose led. Gets too hot here.


Yeah it gets hot here. I wanted to get some LEDs for a 2x2' tent to play around with. I don't know too much about LEDs but I've been eye balling those black dog LEDs.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 3, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Anyone finished off Tangerine Power or Aliens Jackd Up? Grabbed em up before I really looked into em, I get a little excited some times lol.


Haven't did either but Tangerine Power is a favorite of many. I'll see what pics I can find of either.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 3, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Anyone finished off Tangerine Power or Aliens Jackd Up? Grabbed em up before I really looked into em, I get a little excited some times lol.


Tangerine Power Blue Power pheno
 

Tangerine Power Agent Orange pheno


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 3, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Anyone finished off Tangerine Power or Aliens Jackd Up? Grabbed em up before I really looked into em, I get a little excited some times lol.


Aliens Jackd Up


----------



## Socalrob (Jul 3, 2015)

I can't get enough sincity bud porn, never disappoints. Love this thread.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 4, 2015)

Man I'm hoping my tangerine power turns out something like that....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 4, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Man I'm hoping my tangerine power turns out something like that....


Gonna be interesting to see which pheno you have but I would bet money it's the Agent Orange pheno as the Blue Power pheno yields like shit. As you can see the Blue Power pheno has more resin production but the AO pheno isn't far behind and buds are chunkier so you prolly have that one but never know could have a totally different pheno


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 4, 2015)

killin it over hear bro, master grower james


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Aliens Jackd Up
> View attachment 3453236 View attachment 3453237


Well that one's staying in the stable lol, no fn doubt...I've got like 28 reg 10 packs from 14 breeders, tried to find the best each region had to offer so in the future ill have an arsenal of genetics to build my own legacy upon. Really hope Kansas gets on deck soon so I can quit wasting my time and skill, being dormant is torture for me...just can't move away for another 6yrs till my kid heads off to college. Being a paraplegic presents alot of challenges, establishing a stable livelihood being one of the biggest.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 4, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> killin it over hear bro, master grower james


Those ain't mines just to let you and everybody else know lol. The TP or AJU is from another grower just using they're pics for info. I think what I grow tho looks that good so appreciate the love tho


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 4, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Well that one's staying in the stable lol, no fn doubt...I've got like 28 reg 10 packs from 14 breeders, tried to find the best each region had to offer so in the future ill have an arsenal of genetics to build my own legacy upon. Really hope Kansas gets on deck soon so I can quit wasting my time and skill, being dormant is torture for me...just can't move away for another 6yrs till my kid heads off to college. Being a paraplegic presents alot of challenges, establishing a stable livelihood being one of the biggest.


I feel you bro. SinCity has top genetics so it doesn't surprise me one bit how those turned out. I'm glad you got some great genetics in your stable. Sad that you can't grow them cuz of where your located. Believe me I know the feelin so I don't know how you do it. I can't not grow even tho I'm not in a legal or med state cuz I love it way too much. Keep those seeds store well bro your in a southern state it'll be a while befor they get hip to things


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 4, 2015)

hell yeah bro ur a beast, I know u kill it just was checkin ur stuff out looking good as always my sin tester are comeing along nicely, they skip me or look me over so I hit him up in pm and he got me which I appreciate a lot, I like peeps like that cause that's how I am were all human and make mistakes its how we handle them mistakes which makes us good men, well to me anyways


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 4, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> hell yeah bro ur a beast, I know u kill it just was checkin ur stuff out looking good as always my sin tester are comeing along nicely, they skip me or look me over so I hit him up in pm and he got me which I appreciate a lot, I like peeps like that cause that's how I am were all human and make mistakes its how we handle them mistakes which makes us good men, well to me anyways


I'm glad they finally got some beans to you. I remember when you applied it was a while back. More and more people applied after you so that why they prolly missed you. Sin is good people truly and I love testing for them and will continue to do so. Your on point about how people handle things cuz that's my view to and any person with common sense would view it the same way


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 4, 2015)

yes sir


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 4, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Well that one's staying in the stable lol, no fn doubt...I've got like 28 reg 10 packs from 14 breeders, tried to find the best each region had to offer so in the future ill have an arsenal of genetics to build my own legacy upon. Really hope Kansas gets on deck soon so I can quit wasting my time and skill, being dormant is torture for me...just can't move away for another 6yrs till my kid heads off to college. Being a paraplegic presents alot of challenges, establishing a stable livelihood being one of the biggest.


If you can find a couple people you can trust that are responsible then grow you about a pound or two a month and have those people move the product for you. No one will honestly suspect you're grow weed unless you tell them. I lived a double life while living in illinois. Only people that knew I was grow were a few people I knew weren't idiots and narcs. I know it's scary but politicians do it all the time! LOL, break the law to make money that is.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 4, 2015)

No fireworks watching tonight. It's feeding time for my girls. Sinmint cookies under 600 with canna coco and canna nutes. To the right of them are super lemon haze wich is the third pic.Yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 4, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> No fireworks watching tonight. It's feeding time for my girls. Sinmint cookies under 600 with canna coco and canna nutes. To the right of them are super lemon haze wich is the third pic.Yummy


Love the first pic bro. Def can tell that's a cookie hybrid. Looking great can't wait to see what I get from the ones I popped. If I don't find something out soon as to if I'm getting replacement testers or not I'm gonna pop some more gear. Prolly some Gage since I've had them on back burner for so long.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 4, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Love the first pic bro. Def can tell that's a cookie hybrid. Looking great can't wait to see what I get from the ones I popped. If I don't find something out soon as to if I'm getting replacement testers or not I'm gonna pop some more gear. Prolly some Gage since I've had them on back burner for so long.


Thanks but the sucky part is that I didn't take a cutting from her but I have 15 beans of those cookies for a rainy day. It's either I popped the cookies again, ghost train haze#1 fems, rare dankness rare darkness, hazeman blue bubba or sins aliens jackd up. But in the mean time I have some power naps going into flower after my super lemon haze are done. I'll have 6 power naps should I put them all under 1x1000 or 2x600's?

Yeah I saw that none of your gg4x blue power didn't germ. That sucks


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 4, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Thanks but the sucky part is that I didn't take a cutting from her but I have 15 beans of those cookies for a rainy day. It's either I popped the cookies again, ghost train haze#1 fems, rare dankness rare darkness, hazeman blue bubba or sins aliens jackd up. But in the mean time I have some power naps going into flower after my super lemon haze are done. I'll have 6 power naps should I put them all under 1x1000 or 2x600's?
> 
> Yeah I saw that none of your gg4x blue power didn't germ. That sucks


Gotta make it a habit to clone before letting them get to far in flower. I do it too bro so don't feel bad. Reveg her if you truly have to but I'm being on top of everything from now on. I guess it would all depends on what you would do if she was something you wanted to keep around. If you don't reveg your gonna have to pop more seeds to have it around.

I would pop a few of them all to and get through them. That's what I'm gonna start doing popping 3 of a lot of strains just to try and get through a lot of these great genetics I have. I would use the two 600s better coverage than one 1000. Could spread them out more to use up all the light and you won't have to have them so close under the 1000


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 5, 2015)

Here's some shots of my BD x CSS cross, three females, three distinct smells: lime-ish, orange-ish and blueberry/strawberry-ish. I apparently didn't catch a photo of the lime tonight but did get some of ob smooth(orange) and blueberry short phenos.
Ob smooth, orange w/ slight fruity undertone, very descent yielder she is sporting some thick nodges on her, she was the most vigorous of the girls and she throws out a lot of branches with tight node spacing (if she has an orange or just a nice flavor she's got keeper potential for sure *) *the only downside is I did find dicks on her the other day at about week 7 of flower so I have to check clones for that but otherwise she's nice.
 

Here is blueberry short pheno, smells like sweet berry madness, she is fluffier bud but not too bad, she will take about 9 -10 weeks (which is longer than ob will need to go), not going to yield as well as the lime or the ob but if she taste like she smells no one will care when they score a clone! She is definitely blue dream dom or at least blue berry dom because I get no haze smell from her, just straight strawberry and powdered sugar or blueberries with sugar. Shit gives you cavities just smelling it. 
 

Funny because when I made this cross I said if I could find an orange and a blueberry cross I'd be straight and sure enough the very first batch of 8 seeds I started I get three females and bam, orange and blue right off the bat. Guess I'll be popping more of these bad boys.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I feel you bro. SinCity has top genetics so it doesn't surprise me one bit how those turned out. I'm glad you got some great genetics in your stable. Sad that you can't grow them cuz of where your located. Believe me I know the feelin so I don't know how you do it. I can't not grow even tho I'm not in a legal or med state cuz I love it way too much. Keep those seeds store well bro your in a southern state it'll be a while befor they get hip to things


They are making progress there  I think they are going to be on board well before you think 

http://www.kshb.com/news/state/kansas/kansas-house-approves-bill-that-would-decrease-penalties-allow-limited-use-of-medical-marijuana


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 6, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Here's some shots of my BD x CSS cross, three females, three distinct smells: lime-ish, orange-ish and blueberry/strawberry-ish. I apparently didn't catch a photo of the lime tonight but did get some of ob smooth(orange) and blueberry short phenos.
> Ob smooth, orange w/ slight fruity undertone, very descent yielder she is sporting some thick nodges on her, she was the most vigorous of the girls and she throws out a lot of branches with tight node spacing (if she has an orange or just a nice flavor she's got keeper potential for sure *) *the only downside is I did find dicks on her the other day at about week 7 of flower so I have to check clones for that but otherwise she's nice.
> View attachment 3454477
> 
> ...


Nice work Eso, looking damn fine! It's even better when it's a strain you made, especially when you get what you wanted!!


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 8, 2015)

I just put a blue lime pie into flower. I have had them in veg for a while now, but i just had some room open up. Still have four left vegging.

Has anyone grown nightmare og? I have five I got in a promotion and I am thinking about dropping them.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> I just put a blue lime pie into flower. I have had them in veg for a while now, but i just had some room open up. Still have four left vegging.
> 
> Has anyone grown nightmare og? I have five I got in a promotion and I am thinking about dropping them.


@eastcoastmo show some of that Nightmare OG you just did. It's looks damn good bro. You will wanna drop them after seeing the pics


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 8, 2015)

Just for you my man


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 8, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> I just put a blue lime pie into flower. I have had them in veg for a while now, but i just had some room open up. Still have four left vegging.
> 
> Has anyone grown nightmare og? I have five I got in a promotion and I am thinking about dropping them.


Can you please post up some pics of the BLP when they get into full flower mate? Ive got some I'm thinking of popping very soon, keen to see some bud porn of them


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Can you please post up some pics of the BLP when they get into full flower mate? Ive got some I'm thinking of popping very soon, keen to see some bud porn of them


Here you go. These are from the test round of a well known SinCity tester

Blue Lime Pie


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Here you go. These are from the test round of a well known SinCity tester
> 
> Blue Lime Pie
> 
> View attachment 3455695 View attachment 3455696 View attachment 3455697 View attachment 3455698


Holy shit!! I'm so popping these babies as soon as I'm done with this seed run!!
Do you by chance know what the makeup of the key lime pie is? I can't find dick about it hey!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit!! I'm so popping these babies as soon as I'm done with this seed run!!
> Do you by chance know what the makeup of the key lime pie is? I can't find dick about it hey!


http://www.burningbushnurseries.com/#!key-lime-pie/c22q6

It's a big mystery as to what the lineage truly is. Of course it's has to be a Cookie Fam strain smdh  but from what most are saying is it's Cherry Pie x F1 Durban which would make it a F1 Durban BX. But as with all the supposed shit they created you will never truly know. 

The tester for SinCity got to smoke some of Sins flowers at one of the Cups last year and he said it taste like Sprite Cookies. Said some of that flavor came out in one of his phenos which I think was the Key Lime Pie dom pheno. It will be the longer speared typed buds which are Key Like Pie dom the chunky ones will be Blue Power or mixed. 

Man I wanted these so bad mad I missed out. Been waiting for restock but nothing yet. I need to ask them when or if it will be. I do have Sour Lime Pie tho. KLP x SourJack so I may crack those soon. So many great genetics not enough space lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> http://www.burningbushnurseries.com/#!key-lime-pie/c22q6
> 
> It's a big mystery as to what the lineage truly is. Of course it's has to be a Cookie Fam strain smdh  but from what most are saying is it's Cherry Pie x F1 Durban which would make it a F1 Durban BX. But as with all the supposed shit they created you will never truly know.
> 
> ...


Thank you my man, I knew you'd be the man to ask  
I really don't get all the secrecy with strains hey, I mean if you developed something, it's pretty damn hard for someone else to copy it exactly. 
Man those sour lime pies sound great too, best be getting those babies popped brother


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thank you my man, I knew you'd be the man to ask
> I really don't get all the secrecy with strains hey, I mean if you developed something, it's pretty damn hard for someone else to copy it exactly.
> Man those sour lime pies sound great too, best be getting those babies popped brother


Lol you know I'm a strain junky lol I try to soak up all he info on strains as much as possible. Bro I've been saying the exact same thing about secrecy of strains. Unless someone has the exact same phenos you used its no way they can make an exact copy. Thy may come close or even do it better but it won't be the exact same. I wouldn't give a rats ass cus if I had something special like Cookies I would work the pheno that I love the most and work it till its inbred and every bean comes out like that. What would people rather buy pure ibl GSC beans or a f1 cross or BX of GSC. As long as they're taking to put beans out they're gonna miss out on all the bread they should've had since they say they have beans. 

I think with the Cookie Fam they're being secret cus they dont want someone to create a version close to theirs and mass produce for everyone. Having the mystery makes more people intrigued about it that's where you get certain people wanting to pay top dollar for cuts and stuff. Plus they love being in the limelight and the talk of everyone cus everyone wants to know did they truly make it or not and whys the lineage. 

So many beans bro I don't know what to pop lol. I may pop those tho as I haven't found out yet if Sin is sending me more beans or not. Soon as I find out then that's when I'll decide.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 8, 2015)

You hit the nail right on the head bro, it's all a cloudy mystery so people buy it and say they have the 'original'. Im with you bro, I'd prefer a worked, stable version if I was going to release anything. It's nice to have pure fire from beans like Sins and Archive too, i know theres heaps more but my obsession has to stop, 170 strains is too many, I need to stop hoarding ha ha ha.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 8, 2015)

just rearranging my stash, becuz of new arrivals. lol more on the way. 
thought i post these up too.



eastcoastmo said:


> 170 strains is too many


thats about where im at


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 8, 2015)

You can never have to many beans. Sure it may take me 10 years to pop some of them but it's more a collectible item for me. Shit I may never pop some of them but they are in my stash for a rainy day. 

I've got some gg4 x orange gum that was from an accidental pollination from a homie that I'm thinking of dropping just to see what's in there


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah it's a collectible thing for me too, but seeds still have a shelf life, as do I and I highly doubt I will get to pop all of these awesome strains in my lifetime, especially with the small setup I use.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 8, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah it's a collectible thing for me too, but seeds still have a shelf life, as do I and I highly doubt I will get to pop all of these awesome strains in my lifetime, especially with the small setup I use.


Eh I've popped some pretty old beans....

It depends on how they are kept honestly.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah I've popped 20 year old beans myself but the germ ratio was a lot lower than fresh. I keep mine refrigerated and it works well but i doubt I'll be growing still in 30 years


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I've popped 20 year old beans myself but the germ ratio was a lot lower than fresh. I keep mine refrigerated and it works well but i doubt I'll be growing still in 30 years


Hopefully I'll be able to grow still if not somebody will for me. Maybe my son or daughter may pick it up lol or grandkids. I wanna leave this earth with flowers around me lol. I'll make sure they put a joint or something in my suit pocket lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I've popped 20 year old beans myself but the germ ratio was a lot lower than fresh. I keep mine refrigerated and it works well but i doubt I'll be growing still in 30 years


Oh, I'll be growing till I'm old and grey for sure. What else will I have to do in retirement? Grew and smoke herb and travel. LOL


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hopefully I'll be able to grow still if not somebody will for me. Maybe my son or daughter may pick it up lol or grandkids. I wanna leave this earth with flowers around me lol. I'll make sure they put a joint or something in my suit pocket lol


Fucking right! Man, if you're ever out in Oregon hit me up. I'd be honor to puff you down bro. I swear, I'm thinking something and you've already posted it.LOL. My kind of homey right there, cheers man you're top class.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Fucking right! Man, if you're ever out in Oregon hit me up. I'd be honor to puff you down bro. I swear, I'm thinking something and you've already posted it.LOL. My kind of homey right there, cheers man you're top class.


Appreciate the love bro and the hospitality. Really appreciate. I'm a new school hippy and I was raised by my old school dad and grandma. She had old values and morals which she instilled in me and I will carry these values with me till the day I die. But yea bro I'm cool as hell and cool with everyone and will do whatever I can for anyone. I hope everyone can see me that way cus that's the way I try to portray myself always


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Appreciate the love bro and the hospitality. Really appreciate. I'm a new school hippy and I was raised by my old school dad and grandma. She had old values and morals which she instilled in me and I will carry these values with me till the day I die. But yea bro I'm cool as hell and cool with everyone and will do whatever I can for anyone. I hope everyone can see me that way cus that's the way I try to portray myself always


I hear you, my grandma from down south made a huge impression on me. Treat people good and be cool, though my Irish genes sometimes overpower that and I get into some internet verbal arguments but in real life it's all smiles. But to be fair to myself, I'm the type of cat that believes freedom of speech is precious and I refuse to always bite my tongue. Typically though, once I see I'm pissing off others not involved I chill out my behavior.

But I can honestly say, I've never read one post from you saying anything negative or confrontational to anyone. World class in my book, plus you got the scoop on so many things involving marijuana that it makes my head spin. Kudos, and if you ever see anything I run that you want, just say the word man and it's in the mail!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 8, 2015)

Tangerine power clone topped and placed into a #1. Flower test in t-minus 2 weeks 
 
First time ever flowering sin city gear so let's hope for a dank keeper


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I hear you, my grandma from down south made a huge impression on me. Treat people good and be cool, though my Irish genes sometimes overpower that and I get into some internet verbal arguments but in real life it's all smiles. But to be fair to myself, I'm the type of cat that believes freedom of speech is precious and I refuse to always bite my tongue. Typically though, once I see I'm pissing off others not involved I chill out my behavior.
> 
> But I can honestly say, I've never read one post from you saying anything negative or confrontational to anyone. World class in my book, plus you got the scoop on so many things involving marijuana that it makes my head spin. Kudos, and if you ever see anything I run that you want, just say the word man and it's in the mail!


Shhh don't talk to loud might cause some noise  bro I'm all about free speech but it's a time to speak and time not to. I know as a man we want to fight and defend ourselves cus it's in our genetic makeup but sometime people and situations isn't even worth the time or breath. Plus it's certain a ways words we can choose to use to not come off as so aggressive or way to offend people. Life is much easier to live when you can laugh at a person and walk away for the way they may be acting. They're fired up and ur cool as the other side of the pillow. Plus raised blood pressure and stress kills. 



giggles26 said:


> Tangerine power clone topped and placed into a #1. Flower test in t-minus 2 weeks
> View attachment 3456263
> First time ever flowering sin city gear so let's hope for a dank keeper


I think your gonna love what you have from this depending on the pheno and from your pic it looks like maybe a Blue Power dom or mixed pheno. Either way your gonna love the intense terps from this and the Blue Power def ups the potency of Agent Orange. Not hyping this up cus I test for them but I've heard it's one of the best orange flavored strains out there way better than Tangie


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 8, 2015)

I have yet to run any sincity gear but i think im going grab a few packs soon


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Shhh don't talk to loud might cause some noise  bro I'm all about free speech but it's a time to speak and time not to. I know as a man we want to fight and defend ourselves cus it's in our genetic makeup but sometime people and situations isn't even worth the time or breath. Plus it's certain a ways words we can choose to use to not come off as so aggressive or way to offend people. Life is much easier to live when you can laugh at a person and walk away for the way they may be acting. They're fired up and ur cool as the other side of the pillow. Plus raised blood pressure and stress kills.
> 
> 
> 
> I think your gonna love what you have from this depending on the pheno and from your pic it looks like maybe a Blue Power dom or mixed pheno. Either way your gonna love the intense terps from this and the Blue Power def ups the potency of Agent Orange. Not hyping this up cus I test for them but I've heard it's one of the best orange flavored strains out there way better than Tangie


Man, you and @thenotsoesoteric are two cool cats I'd love to smoke a fatty with! If only I lived in the States! One day maybe


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 9, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Just for you my man
> View attachment 3455682
> View attachment 3455683


That is enough evidence for me. Looks great. Thanks. Dropped down my seeds for my late summer/early fall grow. I spend a lot on seeds, but here I am growing out a bunch of free seeds. Go figure.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 9, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> That is enough evidence for me. Looks great. Thanks. Dropped down my seeds for my late summer/early fall grow. I spend a lot on seeds, but here I am growing out a bunch of free seeds. Go figure.
> 
> View attachment 3456343


No probs at all mate, you will love the Night og, she gives a solid hit too!! Nothin wrong with growing free beans too, some fire can be found there!!


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks, I will try and keep updating pictures of the blue lime pie. Have one in flower, and four more on deck as soon as I can get them to clone. This will be my first time growing sin city.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

Man a fellow SinCity tester is gifting me half a pack of Blue Lime Pie. I'm so excited I can't believe it. Have wanted these for a long while ever since the test grows started. These may go down ASAP when I get them. 

Still haven't heard back about any new testers so some beans are going down!!!!


----------



## greywind (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey @akhiymjames , do you have any info on the Nightmare Cookies V2 strain? I have a pack from the So Cal Cup that I'm thinking of cracking open. Any testers or friends you know growing and liking this one? Thanks!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

greywind said:


> Hey @akhiymjames , do you have any info on the Nightmare Cookies V2 strain? I have a pack from the So Cal Cup that I'm thinking of cracking open. Any testers or friends you know growing and liking this one? Thanks!


Yea I got you bro. First off let me say this is for anyone who bought Nightmare Cookies V2 at the So Cal Cup this year Nightmare Cookies V2 lineage is Platinum Cookies x White Nightmare. The mom is not the Forum cut. There was a misprint on the packs of this strain when they were made for the cup and SinCity didn't realize until after packs had been sold so the lineage on the pack is a misprint. 

Now this a great cookie cross right here. I got to see this strain grow from a baby to a full grown beautiful lady during the White Nightmare test round and she's lovely. Terps are crazy depending on phenos. Phenos lean more to the cookie side but there are great 50/50 phenos too. Don't recall about White Nightmare phenos but the dad isn't very dominate. He add yields and potency and some nice berry haze flavors in some phenos but I haven't really seen him dominate.
Smells were cookie dominate on most but the 50/50 phenos had hard to describe terps. I'm sure it was that berry haze flavor mixing with the OG cookie flavor from the mom. Although another tester reported of a pheno smelling just like red wine!!! All in all great cross especially for being cookies. May not be as good as SinMints or Platinuk Delights but still fire tho. Big yielding cookie cross you'll be able to tell from the pics I post. Be back with the pics. Here's the link to test thread http://www.homeofthedank.com/forum/showthread.php?357-Nightmare-Cookies-V2-Test-grow


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

Nightmare Cookies V2


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 9, 2015)

Holy shit fort nox, that is one crazy looking strain!! Spewin I didnt get any of those. I did however get a few more of the V1's. So are the V1's the forum cut @akhiymjames ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit fort nox, that is one crazy looking strain!! Spewin I didnt get any of those. I did however get a few more of the V1's. So are the V1's the forum cut @akhiymjames ?


Yea you got it bro. Nightmare Cookies V1 is Forum x White Nightmare.

Yea looking at these tester pics can make you feel stupid for not getting them lol I got enough cookies on my hands now tho. But I don't know tho cus this is a very good yielding cookie cross. Most of them don't yield the way this V2 does so I may get it to have a high yielding cookie cross. As of now tho my Platinum Delights is just fine


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 9, 2015)

Ah well bro, sounds like the V1's will do well too  do you think the cookies will dominate the V1's too? Either way I don't mind, I'm quite fond of the white nightmare domination anyway


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ah well bro, sounds like the V1's will do well too  do you think the cookies will dominate the V1's too? Either way I don't mind, I'm quite fond of the white nightmare domination anyway


I know you are cus it's got Blueberry in it and that's your strain  the V1 should be similar but prolly more smaller rock hard nugs since that's how the Forum produces. There will be some nice mixed phenos too and I'm sure there is a pheno that's taken on the White Nightmare dude with yield being upped.

That dad is a fuckin stud! I love how the Blue Power and White Nightmare studs don't completely dominate. They add great flavors and potency WN adds yield too while both lets the mom shine through. Something about that Blue Power tho adding that Sour Dubb/Master Kush flavor can't be beat


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 9, 2015)

So I'm confused now, I got some nightmare cookies as freebies from attitude last year and thought they were V1's. Tried to pop them and they never broke the surface. Bought some more from a different bank and see the description says 'platinum cookies'. So what were the freebies then? Forum or platinum?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> So I'm confused now, I got some nightmare cookies as freebies from attitude last year and thought they were V1's. Tried to pop them and they never broke the surface. Bought some more from a different bank and see the description says 'platinum cookies'. So what were the freebies then? Forum or platinum?


Aww I forgot about this too if anyone got the freebies of Nightmare Cookies from Attitude it is not the the regular Nightmare Cookies. It's is the V2 version. The Forum x White Nightmare wasn't released as I think it had some bad herms. Can't remember but I think that's why. But there is no Nightmare Cookies out there. Attitude fucked up cus I think they got those misprint packs and NGR had it listed wrong too


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 9, 2015)

Ah ok, well I'm looking forward to growing out the platinum version then  cheers brother, you are a wealth of information! Sin should hire you for PR, you'd kill it 
edit- just saw your other post and definitely agree about the BP and WN studs, I think I'd turn gay for both of them ha ha ha


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ah ok, well I'm looking forward to growing out the platinum version then  cheers brother, you are a wealth of information! Sin should hire you for PR, you'd kill it
> edit- just saw your other post and definitely agree about the BP and WN studs, I think I'd turn gay for both of them ha ha ha


Hell I have some White Nightmare but only 3 beans of it as it got it in a SinCity Mixed Gems pack. The seeds weren't supposed to be named but I got the pack before NGR changed the way he did the mixed gems pack. I got that plus Sins OG, Truepower OG, The Rem and Sour Nightmare Kush. Have Blue Power going now but they're fems but you could find the stud of White Nightmare as the packs out are f1 but Blue Power that's out is f2. Only handful of people got the f1 of Blue Power and I believe that Sin uses a f1 male but I could be wrong. Something I'll have to find out.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell I have some White Nightmare but only 3 beans of it as it got it in a SinCity Mixed Gems pack. The seeds weren't supposed to be named but I got the pack before NGR changed the way he did the mixed gems pack. I got that plus Sins OG, Truepower OG, The Rem and Sour Nightmare Kush. Have Blue Power going now but they're fems but you could find the stud of White Nightmare as the packs out are f1 but Blue Power that's out is f2. Only handful of people got the f1 of Blue Power and I believe that Sin uses a f1 male but I could be wrong. Something I'll have to find out.


The Rem...isn't that their Blue Dream BX ?


----------



## Socalrob (Jul 9, 2015)

I just started to flower. Blue lime pie on the left side, Bluepower on the right. All are regs so I popped a few extra and any males will finish outside. The 2 mutant Bluepower I showed before are middle and bottom right. They still have irregular growth but still looking forward to seeing how they turn out.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 9, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> I just started to flower. Blue lime pie on the left side, Bluepower on the right. All are regs so I popped a few extra and any males will finish outside. The 2 mutant Bluepower I showed before are middle and bottom right. They still have irregular growth but still looking forward to seeing how they turn out.
> View attachment 3456753 View attachment 3456754 View attachment 3456755 View attachment 3456756


Nice man!! Looking real good


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> I just started to flower. Blue lime pie on the left side, Bluepower on the right. All are regs so I popped a few extra and any males will finish outside. The 2 mutant Bluepower I showed before are middle and bottom right. They still have irregular growth but still looking forward to seeing how they turn out.
> View attachment 3456753 View attachment 3456754 View attachment 3456755 View attachment 3456756


Looking awesome bro very healthy. Those BP are straight short and squat love the look of her. The BLP are gonna get some size on the as the Key Lime Pie cut is a big yielder. Be careful as they make cover up the BP but keep up great work. Can't wait to see some frosty dank buds!!!

@skunkwreck yes The Rem is a Blue Dream BX. Hadn't seen much from it till someone from here showed me there pheno and it made me excited to have them. The only other grow I had seen of them the person didn't like them at all but you know how that goes I think he had a bad grow of it but from what I seen from the member here it's dank!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking awesome bro very healthy. Those BP are straight short and squat love the look of her. The BLP are gonna get some size on the as the Key Lime Pie cut is a big yielder. Be careful as they make cover up the BP but keep up great work. Can't wait to see some frosty dank buds!!!
> 
> @skunkwreck yes The Rem is a Blue Dream BX. Hadn't seen much from it till someone from here showed me there pheno and it made me excited to have them. The only other grow I had seen of them the person didn't like them at all but you know how that goes I think he had a bad grow of it but from what I seen from the member here it's dank!!!


I totally love the BD high...makes me wanna do stuff yet I still get a relaxed feeling too...almost the perfect strain imho


----------



## Socalrob (Jul 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking awesome bro very healthy. Those BP are straight short and squat love the look of her. The BLP are gonna get some size on the as the Key Lime Pie cut is a big yielder. Be careful as they make cover up the BP but keep up great work. Can't wait to see some frosty dank buds!!!


Thanks, the blp are definitely blowing up. I won't let things get overcrowded. I have some options. im happy with things so far. Thanks for this thread the info you share is much appreciated. Those blp are already dwarfing the Bluepower.


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 10, 2015)

Akhiymjames i think im going to go with sinmints an blue lime pie for my first sincity packs


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 10, 2015)

podfather20 said:


> Akhiymjames i think im going to go with sinmints an blue lime pie for my first sincity packs


Can't go wrong with SinMints bro. Got some going now. I don't have a clue when or if there will be another Blue Lime Pie restock/drop. I'm hoping so a I would like to get a pack or two but I'm glad a fellow testers offered me half a pack. That's what I love about SinCity too 15 seeds in a pack of reg seeds.


----------



## Socalrob (Jul 10, 2015)

Sinmints was flying off the shelf at the cannabis cup, they were really promoting it. But one guy told me about blue lime pie and how good it was. He said he was surprised they had it that day. That made me pull the trigger. I really wish Sincity would come to the SoCal kush cup in October, they would clean up again. If not I will be looking forward to seeing them at the cannabis cup in February. GG #4 crosses by then?.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 10, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> Sinmints was flying off the shelf at the cannabis cup, they were really promoting it. But one guy told me about blue lime pie and how good it was. He said he was surprised they had it that day. That made me pull the trigger. I really wish Sincity would come to the SoCal kush cup in October, they would clean up again. If not I will be looking forward to seeing them at the cannabis cup in February. GG #4 crosses by then?.


They may be at the cup in October I don't know yet but I'll let you now when I find out. They always announce it on their forum so I'll let you know. 

Yea the SinMints is the shit from what I see and hear. It was also High Times top 10 strains of 2014. I know would say it doesn't mean something but it shows how well loved the strain is. You did right by grabbing the Blue Lime Pie cus they have not restocked a bank with them since they released well once Attitude but I missed them cus I don't use them hardly at all anymore. So lucky to be able to have acquired some. 

The Silverback Jack(GG#4 x SourJack) I tested is in stock over and NGR now. GG#4 x Blue Power is being tested now. So mad my seeds of that fucked up but I just realized it Chalice Festival that's why I haven't heard back from Sin yet. When that's done I'll here something


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 10, 2015)

I just went through my bean collection and looks like I'll be doing a sin city run at the end of the year. Going to run BLP, Nightmare cookies, Nightmare og, platinum delights, sinmint cookies, power nap  want to do them now but want to test out some S1's first!


----------



## Da2ra (Jul 10, 2015)

You should find some keepers on that run. I keep missing out on the sinmint drops


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 10, 2015)

Da2ra said:


> You should find some keepers on that run. I keep missing out on the sinmint drops


When I asked sin city when they wouod be restocking ngr with sin mints he said july so I would keep your eyes peeled and maybe subscribe to ngrs newsletter so you get an email when the drop happens.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah man, I know I'll find one or two!! The sinmints seem to be really hard to get, I was lucky mid week song had a few left so I jumped on them!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 10, 2015)

Beside Blue Power SinMints is their top strain. It's always the first to sell out cus the beans are full of winners make and female. Lots of great phenos. Seed Junky used SinMints in their Animal Cookies BX so that lets you know it puts out some serious cookie phenos. 

Yea they supposed to be restocking a lot of favorites in July and also restocking the CBD lines too. CBD lines will also be in reg seeds too. SinCity doing some big things. Restock at NGR should happen after Chalice Fest. Don't know what day it will be but after this fest is over I'm sure Sin will get the beans to NGR if he hasn't already.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 10, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man, you and @thenotsoesoteric are two cool cats I'd love to smoke a fatty with! If only I lived in the States! One day maybe


Are you in Australia or was it the U.K.? I recall reading it before but forgot. Either way man I'd love to check out some other countries and get to burn some bud with marijuana aficionados worldwide! A lot of awesome members here on RIU, like yourself, that reside overseas or up north in Canada that would be nice to met and shoot the shit with. Cheers Mo.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 10, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Are you in Australia or was it the U.K.? I recall reading it before but forgot. Either way man I'd love to check out some other countries and get to burn some bud with marijuana aficionados worldwide! A lot of awesome members here on RIU, like yourself, that reside overseas or up north in Canada that would be nice to met and shoot the shit with. Cheers Mo.


Yeah bro, Im in Oz! If you ever do come out, I'd be happy to meet up and shoot the shit with you!!


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 12, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah man, I know I'll find one or two!! The sinmints seem to be really hard to get, I was lucky mid week song had a few left so I jumped on them!!


I did the same thing about a month ago. I'm going to pop those cookies in a month or two.


----------



## elkamino (Jul 18, 2015)

Frozen Tangerines at 7 weeks.
 

Sorry for the crosspost but I had a request to post this here ( @akhiymjames ) 

I got 15 Frozen Tangerine seeds from NGR earlier this spring. Popped 4, killed one and 2 were male. ( @FrozenChozen got 3 of em too... ). I bred one male with 4 other grrls and the remaining female is almost finishing up. At 7 weeks of 12/12 she's tall and lanky with dense, attractive nugs covered in frost. They reek of sugary orange peel, with a hint of musty/sour. Fingers crossed that she keeps the tangerine stank when she dries!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

@Socalrob hows those Blue Lime Pie doing? I got half a pack myself now gonna pop four of them in the next few weeks. Get these other seeds I pop out my seedling box. 



elkamino said:


> Frozen Tangerines at 7 weeks.
> View attachment 3462156
> 
> Sorry for the crosspost but I had a request to post this here ( @akhiymjames )
> ...


Thanks for coming through showing those as there's not too much info out there on them besides the test journal. Was this pheno short and stocky? You still got half a pack so your def gonna get a beast female.


----------



## Socalrob (Jul 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @Socalrob hows those Blue Lime Pie doing? I got half a pack myself now gonna pop four of them in the next few weeks. Get these other seeds I pop out my seedling box.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming through showing those as there's not too much info out there on them besides the test journal. Was this pheno short and stocky? You still got half a pack so your def gonna get a beast female.


So far 2 for sure are male, it's lights out but tomorrow I'll show pics. The other one I'm hoping is female but still not sure, I'll get a better look when I pull the males and put them outside. The 3 Bluepower still aren't showing yet, no balls yet so I'm hoping they're all fems. The blp are really blowing up but I'm sad I got at least 2 males. I will back cross with the Bluepower tho if I get enough fems. My friend has blp also so I'm sharing the pollen with him.


----------



## elkamino (Jul 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Was this pheno short and stocky?




I don't know the structure of either of the parents so can't say which way t leans structure-wise but she stretched about 2x and won't fill the space between nodes. but nice walnut sized buds.


----------



## Socalrob (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm having bad luck with Blue lime pie, all 3 are males. So far 4 of 4 have been males. They're outside now but my friend has blp to pop also and I'll share pollen. Also Bluepower so far all may be fems and I'll back cross blp with one of them.
Here's Blp, nice looking males 
    
Here's my Bluepower


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 19, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> I'm having bad luck with Blue lime pie, all 3 are males. So far 4 of 4 have been males. They're outside now but my friend has blp to pop also and I'll share pollen. Also Bluepower so far all may be fems and I'll back cross blp with one of them.
> Here's Blp, nice looking males
> View attachment 3462464 View attachment 3462465 View attachment 3462466 View attachment 3462467
> Here's my Bluepower
> View attachment 3462470 View attachment 3462471 View attachment 3462472


Damn rob that sucks ass. Was really hoping you got a female from those. Sounds like you did get some KLP dom males tho so hitting one back to Blue Power should make some interesting offspring. I got my half pack of Blue Lime Pie I'll pop here in a few weeks as I just popped about 25 seeds. Look forward to seeing those Blue Power tho


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> I'm having bad luck with Blue lime pie, all 3 are males. So far 4 of 4 have been males. They're outside now but my friend has blp to pop also and I'll share pollen. Also Bluepower so far all may be fems and I'll back cross blp with one of them.
> Here's Blp, nice looking males
> View attachment 3462464 View attachment 3462465 View attachment 3462466 View attachment 3462467
> Here's my Bluepower
> View attachment 3462470 View attachment 3462471 View attachment 3462472


Oh man that does suck. I had the same issue, the 2 that did make it through the germ process both turned out male! I still havee 5 or so left so hopefully one of them is a girl!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 19, 2015)

I'll let you guys know my germ rate on the half of pack I got and the male/female ratio. Hopefully get some nice good females


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 19, 2015)

@Socalrob 

shame on the blue lime pie experience bro..i personally was really looking forward to seeing a female go full term..but it happens. Hitting one of the blue powers sounds killer tho as already stated! 

@akhiymjames hopefully your experience is better with your half pack. i am patiently waiting for the next drop of BLP I want a pack for the future. wouldnt mind collecting some pollen neither off of a nice stud if I find one.. so its not a total loss.


----------



## Socalrob (Jul 19, 2015)

Just a little bad luck but looking forward to crossing back to Bluepower. Should be interesting. I've popped 4 blp, all males. I popped 4 Bluepower, all fems. Go figure, right?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 19, 2015)

That is some shit luck. Atleast you got some BLP males to mess around with.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 19, 2015)

Use one of those big yielding KLP frosty males and hit the Blue Power female and try to up her yield and add more of the lime to the BP. I can see it being a nice bx for you. There's already one being tested now LVBK x Blue Power which is really gonna be BP dom since the same stud is backcrossed. Rob bx would be totally different and could produce a different spectrum of BP with the KLP in the mix. Also it would prolly be a much faster flowering in the offspring with the KLP. Should be nice potent indica


----------



## Socalrob (Jul 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Use one of those big yielding KLP frosty males and hit the Blue Power female and try to up her yield and add more of the lime to the BP. I can see it being a nice bx for you. There's already one being tested now LVBK x Blue Power which is really gonna be BP dom since the same stud is backcrossed. Rob bx would be totally different and could produce a different spectrum of BP with the KLP in the mix. Also it would prolly be a much faster flowering in the offspring with the KLP. Should be nice potent indica


I agree, it just seems it can only be a good thing. It will happen and I'm looking forward to the offspring. One of the blp males has really blown up and has nice structure, I'm eying him for this project. I keep thinking about this bx and the possibilities, very intriguing.


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 20, 2015)

It is weird that you got 100% male for BLP and 100% female for BP. Its almost like the weed gods wanted that cross to happen lol. Sure sounds like it will be good to me. Meanwhile, I am starting to think I need to go to a cup or event to get my hands on BLP seeds.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 20, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> It is weird that you got 100% male for BLP and 100% female for BP. Its almost like the weed gods wanted that cross to happen lol. Sure sounds like it will be good to me. Meanwhile, I am starting to think I need to go to a cup or event to get my hands on BLP seeds.


Man you don't know how bad I've been wanting them. A fellow tester had a few packs and offered me half a pack so I graciously took it. I was gonna wait to put them down in a few weeks but with eastcoast bad male luck and robs too somebody has to get a female and show it so I'm dropping 4 right now.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 20, 2015)

So torn right now whether to pop my White Fire OG seeds or SinMint Cookies for my winter grow, kinda leaning towards that WiFi I love that flavor but sinmint has been in the back of my mind too!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 20, 2015)

Anyone know if sinmint cookies grows better under LEDs or MH/HPS (600w hortilux super hps and 600w enhanced spectrum hortilux super blue Metal Halide) vs Area 51 RW 150 and Area 51 SGS160 (300w of actual draw LEDs).


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man you don't know how bad I've been wanting them. A fellow tester had a few packs and offered me half a pack so I graciously took it. I was gonna wait to put them down in a few weeks but with eastcoast bad male luck and robs too somebody has to get a female and show it so I'm dropping 4 right now.


 Nice. I checked them out on hotd, but they need to be shown over here. They are some gorgeous flowers. I would be interested to see Sour Lime Pie, too. Have you heard anything about that one?


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Anyone know if sinmint cookies grows better under LEDs or MH/HPS (600w hortilux super hps and 600w enhanced spectrum hortilux super blue Metal Halide) vs Area 51 RW 150 and Area 51 SGS160 (300w of actual draw LEDs).


I think at 1200w versus 300w the LEDs are abit disadvantaged. You should check out @Greengenes707 thread though, he is a good grower and did an hps / apache comparison grow.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> So torn right now whether to pop my White Fire OG seeds or SinMint Cookies for my winter grow, kinda leaning towards that WiFi I love that flavor but sinmint has been in the back of my mind too!


Your a lucky bastard lol I've been trying to get those Wifi for a while now. Well its be much longer will all the bs I'm going through but I popped 4 SinMints broke one right as the base of the stem earlier today smdh on accident. Knocked it over trying to get to other plants. Trying to clone it now hopefully it does but its all good still got plenty more beans.

Don't know if it grows better under HID or LED. Don't think anybody has done any comparison like that best would be to try it yourself.



hayrolld said:


> Nice. I checked them out on hotd, but they need to be shown over here. They are some gorgeous flowers. I would be interested to see Sour Lime Pie, too. Have you heard anything about that one?


Yea they are some beautiful fire looking plants. I dropped them in a shot glass already so we shall see what these 4 comes from them. Sour Lime Pie is great too. I watched the test grows of it. Its already been released over at NGR.

http://dankteam.com/products/scs-sourlime-pie-15-or-single-case


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Your a lucky bastard lol I've been trying to get those Wifi for a while now. Well its be much longer will all the bs I'm going through but I popped 4 SinMints broke one right as the base of the stem earlier today smdh on accident. Knocked it over trying to get to other plants. Trying to clone it now hopefully it does but its all good still got plenty more beans.
> 
> Don't know if it grows better under HID or LED. Don't think anybody has done any comparison like that best would be to try it yourself.
> 
> ...


You seen that new Banana Sherbet strain? That one caught my eye.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> You seen that new Banana Sherbet strain? That one caught my eye.


Yea I've seen it looks fire. There's someone here growing it I think they're posting pics in a thread in the strain review section. I actually picked up a pack of the Sour Sunset(Sour D x Sunset Sherbet). Now I don't know if its a true Sherbet dad or cross but that's what I could find on info. I posted pics in that thread too


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 20, 2015)

@Yodaweed That Sour Banana Sherbert caught my eye so much..i made a thread..waited for any info or anyone currently growing it ..and eventually my wallet settled the debate. #BeanAddiction

@akhiymjames Fingers crossed that one or more of those bean(s) turns out to be female. I know you will do them justice!


----------



## D619 (Jul 21, 2015)

Bluepower , and Powernap..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 21, 2015)

D619 said:


> Bluepower , and Powernap..


Wish I could run some outdoor like that. Those plants look so happy. Nicely done!


----------



## D619 (Jul 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Wish I could run some outdoor like that. Those plants look so happy. Nicely done!


Thank you Stow, Cheers.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 21, 2015)

D619 said:


> Bluepower , and Powernap..


Classoc Blue Power right there bro. Even your Power Nap is Blue Power dom. Great plants bro I'm like st0w wish I could grow outdoor like that.

Just had to report the Blue Power seedling was the frostiest seedling I ever saw. Wish I could've got pics. I'm glad it fem seed no need to sex


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 25, 2015)

NGR aka TheDankTeam has just restocked a lot of strains no SinMint Cookies tho

Blue Lime Pie and Blue Petrol along with some others. Get them while you can
http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/sincity/


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> NGR aka TheDankTeam has just restocked a lot of strains no SinMint Cookies tho
> 
> Blue Lime Pie and Blue Petrol along with some others. Get them while you can
> http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/sincity/


Ha, you beat me to it James. You must drink your coffee faster than me brother


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 25, 2015)

hayrolld said:


> Ha, you beat me to it James. You must drink your coffee faster than me brother


Lol bro my body is trained for work lol I'm up at 5 everyday to walk my two pit bulls for about 30-45 mins feed them and shower tend to plants a lil then off to work. Have coffee some mornings but not always need the smoke first lol


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 25, 2015)

Good looking out bruva, Im so fucking tempted its unreal. If i order from NGR will they stay in breeder packs? Do you also think it will make across the border? Ive never had an attitude order taken with well over 18 orders (from attitude and choice) and dont want to fuck my good luck up by ordering from elsewhere loll.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 25, 2015)

I don't know how it would do across the border but maybe ask in the NGR thread to see if others have gotten from him which I'm sure somebody has. They ship all over the world so they prolly will make it. Yes they come in original breeders pack unless you order strains that come in singles or 5pk but I have got 5pk before and they were legit so there's nothing to worry about. I've made about 12 order from them so far everyone been super legit. I wish I could order some so bad. I'm cashed out tho with this car fuckin me up smdh. Lucky I was blessed with half a pack cus it seems like when there's beans I truly want and have been wait for I can never get them.

Oh and Sin did hit me back after Chalice and said he would get me some more of those GG#4 x Blue Power beans again. He's world class too. The test on them are going great so far they're looking very finicky tho I wouldn't expect monster yields from that cross. I'll get some pics of it up when someone gets them in flower.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I wish I could order some so bad. I'm cashed out tho with this car fuckin me up smdh


Iam in the same boat lol. I just made an order for those GG Precious Child, hesitated for many days hoping Sin's BLP would magically be in stock..it wasnt so just jumped on the Cherry Puff x Grape Stomper (solely because I never got a chance to get either of these before from GG before they sold out) within a day or two they were down to 8 packs and didnt wanna miss out yet again. Then as luck would have it BLP is available a few days later..ive made a terrible mistake lol fml

Im now going on kijiji to find some oddjobs for some extra cash tommorow to get me a pack. LOL

But on a side note Attitude has Sins newer gear listed , Lilac Jack i havent heard of whats the lineage on that ? Sour Lime Pie is now listed so if BLP doesnt get a restock I may have to settle for those. But if NGR got some, Im 'hoping' BLP will be back in stock soon at Attitude.(Im assuming early next week)


----------



## Beemo (Jul 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Blue Lime Pie and Blue Petrol along with some others. Get them while you can
> http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/sincity/


damm missed out on blue petrol. wtf. 
i thought they were discontinued, so i stopped worrying about the scs drops.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 25, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Iam in the same boat lol. I just made an order for those GG Precious Child, hesitated for many days hoping Sin's BLP would magically be in stock..it wasnt so just jumped on the Cherry Puff x Grape Stomper (solely because I never got a chance to get either of these before from GG before they sold out) within a day or two they were down to 8 packs and didnt wanna miss out yet again. Then as luck would have it BLP is available a few days later..ive made a terrible mistake lol fml
> 
> Im now going on kijiji to find some oddjobs for some extra cash tommorow to get me a pack. LOL
> 
> But on a side note Attitude has Sins newer gear listed , Lilac Jack i havent heard of whats the lineage on that ? Sour Lime Pie is now listed so if BLP doesnt get a restock I may have to settle for those. But if NGR got some, Im 'hoping' BLP will be back in stock soon at Attitude.(Im assuming early next week)


The Sour Lime Pie, Silverback Jack, White Cranberries had been listed on NGR for weeks now. The just got Lilac Jack(Power Purps x SourJack) but sometime usually after Sin stocks NGR Attutude gets them so I say in a few weeks. 



Beemo said:


> damm missed out on blue petrol. wtf.
> i thought they were discontinued, so i stopped worrying about the scs drops.


Noo wasn't discontinued but they just was waiting to bring it back wanted to work on new stuff. I gotta get a pack of those too


----------



## hayrolld (Jul 28, 2015)

Beemo said:


> damm missed out on blue petrol. wtf.
> i thought they were discontinued, so i stopped worrying about the scs drops.


 Sorry brother, I got the last pack of Blue Petrol. I decided not to wait for the special so I could grab them. It will be a bit before I run them, but I will give you a holler when I do. Wanted to f2 them anyway.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 28, 2015)

Yea those BLP and Blue Petrol was the first to go and I knew it would be. I'll be on the next drop of Blue Petrol.

Only two of the BLP have sprouted hopefully the other two will soon or I will give up on them. Been having some bad luck with beans lately. May go back to popping beans in a towel. Soak method hasn't been too good lately


----------



## Beemo (Jul 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Been having some bad luck with beans lately. May go back to popping beans in a towel. Soak method hasn't been too good lately


what do you soak them in?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 28, 2015)

Beemo said:


> what do you soak them in?


Shot glass and plain tap. Last year had 100% on all beans I cracked this year been fucked up lol. I'm at different house tho but still doesn't mean anything tho but I just find it weird. Prolly goes with all the bad luck I'm already having smdh


----------



## Beemo (Jul 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Shot glass and plain tap. Last year had 100% on all beans I cracked this year been fucked up lol. I'm at different house tho but still doesn't mean anything tho but I just find it weird. Prolly goes with all the bad luck I'm already having smdh


when there is bad luck. good luck is around the corner my friend. you should buy a lotto ticket 

do you just leave them in shot glass until it cracks?

i do same. but i leave them in shot glass for 18-20hrs. then in dirt or paper towel. 
i like dirt better. stems come out stronger, then paper towel skinny stems(fragile) must be careful


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 28, 2015)

Beemo said:


> when there is bad luck. good luck is around the corner my friend. you should buy a lotto ticket
> 
> do you just leave them in shot glass until it cracks?
> 
> ...


Yep usually let them crack then straight to dirt. I like how strong they get pushing up through the soil. Its like a natural way. Been very good but maybe I'm just handling them too hard iono but its all good not tripping.

You right hopefully things will get back good soon but all what I got going tho is looking great so I cant complain. Things could be much worse but I'll be back good


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 5, 2015)

Needless to say I got my pack of BLP ordered..so stoked..and the august promo sounded alright..the Rare Dankess Cornbread and Nicole Kush from DNA & HSO Blue Dream are the only things Im stoked for autos arn't for me. I cant wait to eventually soak these BLP's tho..If I get any females I will be taking many cuts for sure! Hoping for one or two maybe 3 atleast any more is being greedy considering the bad female to male ratios that have been produced thus far. A nice stud or two might also suite my fancy,,im down for some pollen aswell!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 5, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Needless to say I got my pack of BLP ordered..so stoked..and the august promo sounded alright..the Rare Dankess Cornbread and Nicole Kush from DNA & HSO Blue Dream are the only things Im stoked for autos arn't for me. I cant wait to eventually soak these BLP's tho..If I get any females I will be taking many cuts for sure! Hoping for one or two maybe 3 atleast any more is being greedy considering the bad female to male ratios that have been produced thus far. A nice stud or two might also suite my fancy,,im down for some pollen aswell!


2/4 germ rate on the ones I popped. Been having bad germ rate all across the board with beans lately from many breeders. Not tripping tho its happens but I think I'll have better ones as I know with a lot of Sins beans they need scuffed. They are so big sometimes its hard for them to break of the shell lol. From what it looks like I have a KLP pheno and BP pheno as I know how the BP traits show and KLP has a cookie look being Cherry Pie x F1Durban. Gonna be interesting but I hope one is a female. Popping more beans in a few weeks. Gonna do things right for sure


----------



## Socalrob (Aug 8, 2015)

It's been a while, I gifted one of my male blp but kept a stud of a male. He's frosty and has nice structure and smells good. 
    
I have a Bluepower female to his left and a blp to his right. Looking forward to the offspring.
Bluepower 
 
Blp
 
The 2 Bluepower in my tent, got a little deficient but have since recovered and they're getting frosty and looking pretty good.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 8, 2015)

SoCal what week are you in with your blue power?


----------



## Socalrob (Aug 8, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> SoCal what week are you in with your blue power?


Just over a month in flower, that Bluepower next to the blue lime pie male has been out there for over three weeks and is developing her seeds. That bx I'm looking forward to the most.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 8, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> Just over a month in flower, that Bluepower next to the blue lime pie male has been out there for over three weeks and is developing her seeds. That bx I'm looking forward to the most.


this looks and sounds like its going to be a great cross, you could end up with 1000s of AAAAA grade beans, i love doing crosses like this too, and you wont have to buy beans for a decade...lol...oooops sorry seedbanks...


----------



## jagdog3 (Aug 15, 2015)

Outdoor blue power


----------



## jagdog3 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## jagdog3 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## jagdog3 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## jagdog3 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 15, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> It's been a while, I gifted one of my male blp but kept a stud of a male. He's frosty and has nice structure and smells good.
> View attachment 3475395 View attachment 3475396 View attachment 3475398 View attachment 3475399
> I have a Bluepower female to his left and a blp to his right. Looking forward to the offspring.
> Bluepower
> ...


Looking nice Rob, you should get some good quality beans from that! 
Which traits of the blp male did you go for besides the frostiness? He looks kinda stretchy with no real 'clumps' of buds, I'd be interested to know if you are looking for something in particular....how does he smell mate? 
Cheers bud


----------



## Socalrob (Aug 15, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looking nice Rob, you should get some good quality beans from that!
> Which traits of the blp male did you go for besides the frostiness? He looks kinda stretchy with no real 'clumps' of buds, I'd be interested to know if you are looking for something in particular....how does he smell mate?
> Cheers bud


Thanks, out of 4 males total I've gotten from this strain this one looked the best. The smell is different from the others also, kind of a sweet almost citrus yet dank smell. I topped him once. Every time I water him I do a stem rub for the smell. Check out the bumblebee crawling on him, it shows up every day for an hour or two and steals my pollen. The wife is freaking out, she says he buzzes her when she gets too close, guess he's not into sharing. I really don't know what to expect but I plan on running a bunch of these seeds next outdoor season.
  
My Bluepower 5 weeks into flower

  
After seeing @jagdog3 's outdoor Bluepower, that's the route I want to go also. I seem to have a lot of issues growing with led indoor but I'm learning.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 15, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> Thanks, out of 4 males total I've gotten from this strain this one looked the best. The smell is different from the others also, kind of a sweet almost citrus yet dank smell. I topped him once. Every time I water him I do a stem rub for the smell. Check out the bumblebee crawling on him, it shows up every day for an hour or two and steals my pollen. The wife is freaking out, she says he buzzes her when she gets too close, guess he's not into sharing. I really don't know what to expect but I plan on running a bunch of these seeds next outdoor season.
> View attachment 3479900 View attachment 3479901
> My Bluepower 5 weeks into flower
> 
> ...


Nice one man, sounds lush  
That blue power looks thick as hell too, top stuff!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 15, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> Thanks, out of 4 males total I've gotten from this strain this one looked the best. The smell is different from the others also, kind of a sweet almost citrus yet dank smell. I topped him once. Every time I water him I do a stem rub for the smell. Check out the bumblebee crawling on him, it shows up every day for an hour or two and steals my pollen. The wife is freaking out, she says he buzzes her when she gets too close, guess he's not into sharing. I really don't know what to expect but I plan on running a bunch of these seeds next outdoor season.
> View attachment 3479900 View attachment 3479901
> My Bluepower 5 weeks into flower
> 
> ...


From the looks of that male you have I would def say he's KLP dom. Very thin bladed leaves and the citrus smell is def not BP. The KLP dom phenos were reported of smelling like Sprite cookies. I really think you will have some great phenos in that bx of yours.

The BP looks great too bro. I'm sure the LED is a lil challenging but you will get it. I hear the right you have to get the right distance with them as the intensity can be too strong with them. I don't know much about them but was always interested in them cus of lower heat problems. I'm sure some people around here can help you with them. Cant wait to see more


----------



## Socalrob (Aug 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> From the looks of that male you have I would def say he's KLP dom. Very thin bladed leaves and the citrus smell is def not BP. The KLP dom phenos were reported of smelling like Sprite cookies. I really think you will have some great phenos in that bx of yours.
> 
> The BP looks great too bro. I'm sure the LED is a lil challenging but you will get it. I hear the right you have to get the right distance with them as the intensity can be too strong with them. I don't know much about them but was always interested in them cus of lower heat problems. I'm sure some people around here can help you with them. Cant wait to see more


I went with LED because of heat issues. This light I'm using for the first time, an A51 Rw 150. It seems to perform well, I also use 2 A51 xgs 190's. I also have a Inda-gro 420 with pontoon I've yet to try. I'm just learning, the same plants I run outside do a lot better. Indoor, deficiencys seem to set in easier. For instance calcium deficiencys seem to be a problem under led. I'm not understanding why yet I was even warned about it. I'm glad you weighed in on what pheno I had because I had a feeling it was klp. Should be some good phenos in the offspring. Also I've been wanting to try exotic and the dank team had a 20 percent off promo going so I picked up a pack of kimbo kush. I have a variety of seeds already but I keep buying more, kind of a new obsession.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 16, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> I went with LED because of heat issues. This light I'm using for the first time, an A51 Rw 150. It seems to perform well, I also use 2 A51 xgs 190's. I also have a Inda-gro 420 with pontoon I've yet to try. I'm just learning, the same plants I run outside do a lot better. Indoor, deficiencys seem to set in easier. For instance calcium deficiencys seem to be a problem under led. I'm not understanding why yet I was even warned about it. I'm glad you weighed in on what pheno I had because I had a feeling it was klp. Should be some good phenos in the offspring. Also I've been wanting to try exotic and the dank team had a 20 percent off promo going so I picked up a pack of kimbo kush. I have a variety of seeds already but I keep buying more, kind of a new obsession.


Yea I have heard of those issues too which is reason why I have plunged into the LED scene but you can grow bro so I'm sure you will figure it out. I think you just got to find the right balance of intensity between the light and plants and hell maybe supplement more calmag. Its something about the color spectrum that's making them want calmag I'm sure but the BP still looks great so you will find your balance. No light is better than the sun so I can see why the outdoor does great.

Yea your male is def KLP dom with some BP mixed in as I see the big fat leaves at the bottom but him flowering shows all KLP. Very stretchy and big yielder and that's what he is so I can tell he's KLP for sure. Very frosty too should make some great offspring!!! Cant wait to see what you get from some of those beans 

Bro believe me I'm a seed hoarder too cant get enough lol. Havent bought any beans in a while cus I just cant afford it right noe but once money is back right def will be back to my addiction. Have some Exotic gear myself want more


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 27, 2015)

I just saw that they have some gg4xblue power going around and the pics that i saw (in veg only) looked like it had an amazing structure. The bottom branches were right up next to the main and it looked all natural maybe it was super cropped or something. I hope those come out I'll be patiently waiting.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 28, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> I just saw that they have some gg4xblue power going around and the pics that i saw (in veg only) looked like it had an amazing structure. The bottom branches were right up next to the main and it looked all natural maybe it was super cropped or something. I hope those come out I'll be patiently waiting.


Yea I'm watching those hard. I should be growing them myself but none of those germed for me  really think it was my fault but the shells on the seeds were so thick I don't think they could shed the shell as I had tap roots when I planted the seeds in dirt. When I inspected them it looked like they were trying to sprout and shed the shell like normal but couldn't. It was so hard like it never had been in water or under ground. I think they just needed to be scuffed so big and fat. Plus I had some real bad luck popping beans and another guy in my state had trouble too. Weird but what we see from those will determine if it gets released. I'm hoping they do the flavor on those should be spectacular


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 28, 2015)

Akjames. Didn't you have two blue lime pies in veg?! If so how are they doing?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 28, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Akjames. Didn't you have two blue lime pies in veg?! If so how are they doing?


Doing great bro they will get transplanted tonight along with the others I popped around that time. Very KLP dom looking but very small. Forgot about them not wanting to be super wet when small and they got a lil finicky but everything is good now


----------



## akmatanuska (Aug 28, 2015)

Got some snk and blp waiting to be popped can't wait.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 28, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> Got some snk and blp waiting to be popped can't wait.


How many blp are you popping? I popped the other day rare dankness rare darkness the other day. It was either that or my sinmint cookies. I've ran sinmint cookies before but kicked myself in the ass for not keeping a fire pheno that I grew that was frosty and a slight purple tint at the end due to cold temps when the lights are off......


----------



## akmatanuska (Aug 28, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> How many blp are you popping? I popped the other day rare dankness rare darkness the other day. It was either that or my sinmint cookies. I've ran sinmint cookies before but kicked myself in the ass for not keeping a fire pheno that I grew that was frosty and a slight purple tint at the end due to cold temps when the lights are off......


Not sure my landlord informed me she's selling the house I'm currently renting. I have to find a new house to live in so I have to crop this current Bubbleicious run and clean the tent and pack it away until then. I'm hoping to get another 2 bedroom if I do get a 2 bedroom imma get a 4x8x8 tent for flowering and use my current 4x4x8 for veg. Imma pop 8-15 depending on that. If I don't get a 2 bedroom imma just do 8 blp if I get a 2 bedroom imma pop 15 blp and 15 snk and takes clones of course for keepers


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 28, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> Not sure my landlord informed me she's selling the house I'm currently renting. I have to find a new house to live in so I have to crop this current Bubbleicious run and clean the tent and pack it away until then. I'm hoping to get another 2 bedroom if I do get a 2 bedroom imma get a 4x8x8 tent for flowering and use my current 4x4x8 for veg. Imma pop 8-15 depending on that. If I don't get a 2 bedroom imma just do 8 blp if I get a 2 bedroom imma pop 15 blp and 15 snk and takes clones of course for keepers


Ok keep us posted on your journey....


----------



## akmatanuska (Aug 28, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Ok keep us posted on your journey....


Deff. It won't be to long before I pop them I'm on day 32 with this Bubbleicious. It's starting to stink up my grow room, In a good way. It's so sweet smelling makes me drool. It's starting to get frosty to. I've been bouncing back and forth between this forum and the SCS forum everyday so I'll Deff make another grow journal aswell as one on that forum to. I really want another tent though can't wait!


----------



## TheHermit (Aug 30, 2015)

Blue Lime Pie day 56.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Blue Lime Pie day 56.
> 
> View attachment 3489580
> 
> View attachment 3489581


Looks awesome very big girl you have there. I would say she's KLP dom for sure. They finish up pretty fast so shouldn't be much longer before you chop her down. Thanks for sharing bro cant wait to see mines looking like that


----------



## TheHermit (Aug 30, 2015)

It seems to have the klp growth pattern, but the blue power smell. I am not sure though, as I have no experience with either. It does have a berry fuel smell when I rub it. It is a monster though. It is about a foot taller than all my other plants. It really took off when it flipped.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> It seems to have the klp growth pattern, but the blue power smell. I am not sure though, as I have no experience with either. It does have a berry fuel smell when I rub it. It is a monster though. It is about a foot taller than all my other plants. It really took off when it flipped.


Yea sounds like you have a nice mixed pheno. KLP growth and yield and Blue Power terps. Sounds like a winner to me and yea it has Blue Power smell berry fuel is what she smells like. Hopefully more of the KLP comes out in terps after harvest but I think you gotta good one bro very KLP dom


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

I have ran a bunch Sin city over the past few years and have had up and down results. All great quality with stability issues on the fem line and better stability and great quality on the reg line. Which is no surprise. Here is strawberry sequoia day 33 under Phillips 315


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I have ran a bunch Sin city over the past few years and have had up and down results. All great quality with stability issues on the fem line and better stability and great quality on the reg line. Which is no surprise. Here is strawberry sequoia day 33 under Phillips 315View attachment 3490236


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

Same pheno in the ghouse. Pic taken a weak ago.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I have ran a bunch Sin city over the past few years and have had up and down results. All great quality with stability issues on the fem line and better stability and great quality on the reg line. Which is no surprise. Here is strawberry sequoia day 33 under Phillips 315View attachment 3490236


Yea seems like there's more trouble with fems than regs which is why I think they don't do many fems anymore. Only fems I know that get restocked are Blue Power, Power Nap. CBD is fem but they are working to get all that stuff in regs too.

That Sequoia pheno looks amazing super frosty. That White Nightmare stud is a beast great work bro hope to see more from you


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks man she kills it. She is done in 50 days and reeks of strawberry candy. I'll def be throwing up the progression of my ghouse ladies. I also have a sins og pheno that is a beast that I'll be posting.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Thanks man she kills it. She is done in 50 days and reeks of strawberry candy. I'll def be throwing up the progression of my ghouse ladies. I also have a sins og pheno that is a beast that I'll be posting.


Damn that early don't doubt it as where she is now you can tell she finishes quick. Well it doesn't surprise me my Oscar Goodman finished before 60 days but there are longer flowering phenos from White Nightmare crosses. I got some s1 from my Oscar Goodman that I wanna try since a sack that I missed opened and make about 6 seeds on lower bud.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn that early don't doubt it as where she is now you can tell she finishes quick. Well it doesn't surprise me my Oscar Goodman finished before 60 days but there are longer flowering phenos from White Nightmare crosses. I got some s1 from my Oscar Goodman that I wanna try since a sack that I missed opened and make about 6 seeds on lower bud.


Ya I have been flowering under cmh 315 and every strain seems to finish 7 to 10 days quicker than usual. How's the nose and yield on the Oscar goodman?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Ya I have been flowering under cmh 315 and every strain seems to finish 7 to 10 days quicker than usual. How's the nose and yield on the Oscar goodman?


Hmmm that's some great findings you have realized about them finishing faster under the cmh 315. I'm gonna ask some other people I know that grow with those about finishing times with their phenos.

Oscar Goodman has a crazy smell from the two phenos I had. One smelled like straight melons I mean straight melons and the other was more piney tropical mango flavor. Really great terps and really frosty. Yield was monster yielding sucks I lost both those phenos the melon pheno was a lil less yielding than the other I called Big O but Big O was lovely I'll get some pics up for you. She's in an old grow journal I posted here


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Oscar Goodman Big O pheno






#9 pheno


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow she is a beast! Nice work. I wouldn't have expected melon turps but that's dope. I have his original cross with the p91 and sour jack stashed for a rainy day but this sounds and looks better.


----------



## Ray black (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn that early don't doubt it as where she is now you can tell she finishes quick. Well it doesn't surprise me my Oscar Goodman finished before 60 days but there are longer flowering phenos from White Nightmare crosses. I got some s1 from my Oscar Goodman that I wanna try since a sack that I missed opened and make about 6 seeds on lower bud.


Hey James,

I am running white nightmare beans (10) to see what they are all about...

From the looks i won't be disappointed... Nice work man, great bud formation and super healthy looking !

What are the pheno types?
Not looking for a rock-solid description just what you have found......

Taste smell etc.


My bad if you have already done this and I missed it


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Wow she is a beast! Nice work. I wouldn't have expected melon turps but that's dope. I have his original cross with the p91 and sour jack stashed for a rainy day but this sounds and looks better.


Man that El Jefe mom is a beast I wasn't expecting those flavors either but I think the stud adding something to the mom which made the tropical flavors. I believe El Jefe is p91 x SD Hawsbreath I have the info in my thread. I'll have to go back through my test journal again but I believe Sin said the El Jefe mom produces tropical terps. Cant remember its been a while and my stoner mind wont let me lol. I really wanted to get the Sour Jefe once I grew out these Oscar Goodmans and when they came back in stock at NGR I missed them  but its all good hopefully they come back since they're using the SourJack stud more.

Oscar Goodman was a limited release and they only released it at Denver HTCC so sorry to tell you that you might not be able to get them. Really kicking myself in the ass after I found out they wouldn't be mass released as I wanted more since I lost my females. Hopefully its something good in the hermie beans lol really miss that melon pheno so flavorful and great anytime smoke potent and clear headed no grogginess. I guess those accidental s1 will get popped much sooner now


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Hey James,
> 
> I am running white nightmare beans (10) to see what they are all about...
> 
> ...


Naw bro its all good I'll explain whatever over and over if I have to  but I haven't ran the White Nightmare I did have some beans of it but I gifted them to someone here and I prolly wont get to see them now. Its all good but I haven't even seen any grows of it either so I couldn't tell you exactly what phenos are there in them but I would expect to have some very Blueberry dom pheno since it in both parents. Prolly have more Blue Dream phenos since I believe that's where the yield and beastliness comes from. Anything you see that looks sativa dome will prolly be Blue Dream dom and other phenos will be White Moonshine. I'll see what I can find on those for you as I would like to know more about the phenos from them.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man that El Jefe mom is a beast I wasn't expecting those flavors either but I think the stud adding something to the mom which made the tropical flavors. I believe El Jefe is p91 x SD Hawsbreath I have the info in my thread. I'll have to go back through my test journal again but I believe Sin said the El Jefe mom produces tropical terps. Cant remember its been a while and my stoner mind wont let me lol. I really wanted to get the Sour Jefe once I grew out these Oscar Goodmans and when they came back in stock at NGR I missed them  but its all good hopefully they come back since they're using the SourJack stud more.
> 
> Oscar Goodman was a limited release and they only released it at Denver HTCC so sorry to tell you that you might not be able to get them. Really kicking myself in the ass after I found out they wouldn't be mass released as I wanted more since I lost my females. Hopefully its something good in the hermie beans lol really miss that melon pheno so flavorful and great anytime smoke potent and clear headed no grogginess. I guess those accidental s1 will get popped much sooner now


Ya the el heffe my bad it's been a min for me too. I'm in the Denver area so you never know. I just got done last month with the blp and had 7or 8 females outthe 15 seeds. I didn't keep any cuts because of previous hermi issues with sins gear so I exspected the same out of those and of course no issues. So I have two more packs on deck that I'm gonna start this winter. Imo it's the best blue power cross he has done yet. The flavor and potency is thru the roof.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Ya the el heffe my bad it's been a min for me too. I'm in the Denver area so you never know. I just got done last month with the blp and had 7or 8 females outthe 15 seeds. I didn't keep any cuts because of previous hermi issues with sins gear so I exspected the same out of those and of course no issues. So I have two more packs on deck that I'm gonna start this winter. Imo it's the best blue power cross he has done yet. The flavor and potency is thru the roof.


Yea you may be able to find them around. If you do my pic is on the pack of Oscar Goodman was supposed to get copies of it but Sin keeps forgetting lol. man that's great that you had some killer stuff in the BLP. Makes me very glad to have a couple of them going now. Yea Sin has had some issues with herms but it tends to be more with the fems but the cookie crosses are more prone to them no matter the breeder. Everyone who has had BLP cant say enough of how good it is I've grown only one BP cross and that's Platinum Delights and that's so amazing IMHO so I believe you on the BLP plus I watched the test grows of it and everyone loved it. Every tester has 2 keepers from their test grows so I'm looking forward to getting a nice pheno from them. Will f2 everything I run from here on out to always have beans to come back to and search for some great gems since f2 has better phenos


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 31, 2015)

Platinum Delight
starting to gain some speed









got this as a clone from good people a few weeks ago.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Platinum Delight
> starting to gain some speed


I was just gonna say the other standout was the platinum delights wich was another 7 or 8 females and all dank but there was a special one in there for sure.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I was just gonna say the other standout was the platinum delights wich was another 7 or 8 females and all dank but there was a special one in there for sure.


Yea Platinum Delights is super stellar. That pheno you see jesus posted is my pheno  I gifted it to him a few weeks back and he has her looking lovely. Mines is special not a super yielder but terps, flavor and potency is off the chain truly. She reeks of like sour lime kush in flower the sour coming from the SourDubb and kush coming from Master Kush in the Power mom of Blue Power but flavor is straight kush cookies

clone run of PD






seed run of PD


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

shits on point. It's crazy how early they pack on the frost. They are white by week 3 to 4. 


akhiymjames said:


> Yea Platinum Delights is super stellar. That pheno you see jesus posted is my pheno  I gifted it to him a few weeks back and he has her looking lovely. Mines is special not a super yielder but terps, flavor and potency is off the chain truly. She reeks of like sour lime kush in flower the sour coming from the SourDubb and kush coming from Master Kush in the Power mom of Blue Power but flavor is straight kush cookies
> 
> clone run of PD
> 
> ...


tv


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> shits on point. It's crazy how early they pack on the frost. They are white by week 3 to 4.
> 
> tv


All three strains I have run from SinCity pack on major frost early between weeks 3-5. Its crazy how they do that and I see a lot of strains from other breeders that don't get frosty until after those weeks. Love SinCity gear cant wait too see what I get from Blue Power and Blue Lime Pie. Got plenty more SinCity to run but until I get through a lot of the beans I've popped last couple months cant pop anymore.

Oh forgot I got SinMint Cookies going too. I'm gonna really love those may even love it more than my Platinum Delights. Got two phenos one really OGKB dom looking. Crazy how Forum GSC crosses throw OGKB type phenos. The really OGKB dom pheno looks like it may be a stud and if it is will be my cookie stud to breed with but if not she will be a keeper female for sure.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> All three strains I have run from SinCity pack on major frost early between weeks 3-5. Its crazy how they do that and I see a lot of strains from other breeders that don't get frosty until after those weeks. Love SinCity gear cant wait too see what I get from Blue Power and Blue Lime Pie. Got plenty more SinCity to run but until I get through a lot of the beans I've popped last couple months cant pop anymore.
> 
> Oh forgot I got SinMint Cookies going too. I'm gonna really love those may even love it more than my Platinum Delights. Got two phenos one really OGKB dom looking. Crazy how Forum GSC crosses throw OGKB type phenos. The really OGKB dom pheno looks like it may be a stud and if it is will be my cookie stud to breed with but if not she will be a keeper female for sure.


Blue power is definitely consistent with straight quality no matter what pheno. My favorite was taller and smelled like gas and kush more than blue berry and was the densest too but the squat phenos are dope too just depends on what you like. The tall pheno seemed to yield more than was sapost to. Sinmint is definitely special too but I only had one keeper out of a pack compared to 7 or 8 with the platinum. I have another pack if needed thou.


----------



## Ray black (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw bro its all good I'll explain whatever over and over if I have to  but I haven't ran the White Nightmare I did have some beans of it but I gifted them to someone here and I prolly wont get to see them now. Its all good but I haven't even seen any grows of it either so I couldn't tell you exactly what phenos are there in them but I would expect to have some very Blueberry dom pheno since it in both parents. Prolly have more Blue Dream phenos since I believe that's where the yield and beastliness comes from. Anything you see that looks sativa dome will prolly be Blue Dream dom and other phenos will be White Moonshine. I'll see what I can find on those for you as I would like to know more about the phenos from them.


Sweet thank you for the input bro

Really excited about this one

I will keep you informed on what I find as well


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Blue power is definitely consistent with straight quality no matter what pheno. My favorite was taller and smelled like gas and kush more than blue berry and was the densest too but the squat phenos are dope too just depends on what you like. The tall pheno seemed to yield more than was sapost to. Sinmint is definitely special too but I only had one keeper out of a pack compared to 7 or 8 with the platinum. I have another pack if needed thou.


Sounds like you had a Power pheno. I think that's the special genes that show in certain phenos it comes up in my PD but you are right about those every person that I have seen grow PD there's multiple keepers in the pack. Have always seen special stuff from SinMints too but not near as many as PD but SinMints does have special phenos I think they just have to be found. The OG SinMint they released for a promo and limited release at Denver Cup they used a garlic pheno of SinMints. A member who grew them out says he has a pheno that taste like lemon garlic pepper lol so there's some special ones. Another tester who grew them found a really crazy OGKB looking pheno in them so there's some great stuff in SinMints. We shall see what I get from them 



Ray black said:


> Sweet thank you for the input bro
> 
> Really excited about this one
> 
> I will keep you informed on what I find as well


Right on bro no problem anytime. Wish I could've been more help but def keep me posted on them


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Sounds like you had a Power pheno. I think that's the special genes that show in certain phenos it comes up in my PD but you are right about those every person that I have seen grow PD there's multiple keepers in the pack. Have always seen special stuff from SinMints too but not near as many as PD but SinMints does have special phenos I think they just have to be found. The OG SinMint they released for a promo and limited release at Denver Cup they used a garlic pheno of SinMints. A member who grew them out says he has a pheno that taste like lemon garlic pepper lol so there's some special ones. Another tester who grew them found a really crazy OGKB looking pheno in them so there's some great stuff in SinMints. We shall see what I get from them
> 
> 
> 
> Right on bro no problem anytime. Wish I could've been more help but def keep me posted on them


 I definitely have friends Who had more keepers than me so It's there. You can't exspect a home run every time Reguardless of the breeder. I'm definetly impressed with his quality and what he choses to breed with.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

Sinmints. Keeper that got away. Under hps. Smelled like cookies and candy. Squat plant.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

Platinum Delights keeper that I let get away all cookies smell with a huge yield. 10 oz out of a 7 gal.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 31, 2015)

Did someone say sinmint cookies......not the best pic but I kick myself in the ass for not saving these two pheno. One of my phenos had a purple tint because of the colder nights.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 31, 2015)

Looking good for sure. Why didn't you end up keeping them?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I did have some beans of it but I gifted them to someone here and I prolly wont get to see them now.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea Platinum Delights is super stellar. That pheno you see jesus posted is my pheno  I gifted it to him a few weeks back and he has her looking lovely. Mines is special not a super yielder but terps, flavor and potency is off the chain truly. She reeks of like sour lime kush in flower the sour coming from the SourDubb and kush coming from Master Kush in the Power mom of Blue Power but flavor is straight kush cookies
> 
> clone run of PD
> 
> ...


love that 2nd photo...


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3490572 Platinum Delights keeper that I let get away all cookies smell with a huge yield. 10 oz out of a 7 gal.


how much veg time?

7 gal ...2 months at least?

i love popping into a "new" thread ive yet to explore.

for some reason, platinum delights is calling my name.

im certain she'll be in my stash & we'll have some show & grow to add to this fine thread.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

how dense are those nugz james, on average?

will she take a scrog? 

what's a good veg time for plat delights in a 3 gal container.... considering max yield ?
^ from a rooted clone in a quart cup.

thanx.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 1, 2015)

Ya around 2 months. She was vegged under a mch 315 wich made her super noded out and bushy before the flip. The nugs from the bottom to the top were frosted and rocked out which added to the yield. This was the only super wide bush pheno I had. 


professor KIND said:


> how much veg time?
> 
> 7 gal ...2 months at least?
> 
> ...


a


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> how dense are those nugz james, on average?
> 
> will she take a scrog?
> 
> ...


here's some more for you PD












Nugs get very dense hard as rocks. I haven't scrogged her yet but I believe that would be the best way to go to get great yield from her. She is vigorous and side branching grows great so scrog is the way to go and give her the most room you can. If you grow in pure coco and bottle feed then no more then 3gal organic soil at least 5gal. I have one in 5gal now and she's flourished in it nugs should be just right this time look forward to flowering her out


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> here's some more for you PD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. Smoking on klp after a month cure. Straight fire!


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> . Smoking on klp after a month cure. Straight fire!
> View attachment 3490781


Damn those some nice looking nuggies!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 1, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Damn those some nice looking nuggies!


Thanks they are layered in terps!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Thanks they are layered in terps!


That's why I'm hoping my one of my BLP is female I need it but I may have the real cut soon too. I want some of those nugs


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's why I'm hoping my one of my BLP is female I need it but I may have the real cut soon too. I want some of those nugs


Ya it's loud! That is blp that I posted. Not klp. Both strain are amazing and potent.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Ya it's loud! That is blp that I posted. Not klp. Both strain are amazing and potent.


Whats the smell and taste like? Lot of reports from testers on Sprite cookies, lemon lime kush


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Whats the smell and taste like? Lot of reports from testers on Sprite cookies, lemon lime kush


Sweet lime berry cookies/kush blend. Not really lemon.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 1, 2015)

Sins og stacking


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3490849 Sins og stacking


That is one beast fareal!!!! Makes me happy I have some of these beans to grow  I wanna see how they compare with the Truepower OGs I have too.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 1, 2015)

This pheno throws out large colas. It's a 50/50 mix of the parents. The other pheno I have is straight gas with smaller rock Nugs. I haven't tried the true power ogs but I have herd good things.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 1, 2015)

Strawberry sequoia putting frost on early in the ghouse.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 1, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3490849 Sins og stacking


Holy fuk
Looks like the price of bud is definitely going down around your parts. That beast looks amazing 
Good job sir


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks man. Many years of learning and good genetics definitely pay off.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 1, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Looking good for sure. Why didn't you end up keeping them?


A bad cloning job.


----------



## kushguy (Sep 1, 2015)

I have not gotten anything from sin city seeds but I thought id throw my little bit of knowledge about the company in. I met some guys who work for sin city at the cannabis cup this year and last. Their some pretty cool dudes and knowledgeable as well. Let me recommend Tangerine or Tangerine dream if your looking into getting something from them. Tried dabs of it and I must say it was the most delicious thing I have ever tasted (pure orange aroma and taste). They sell the seeds online at their site or you can buy them from hempdepot.com


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2015)

kushguy said:


> I have not gotten anything from sin city seeds but I thought id throw my little bit of knowledge about the company in. I met some guys who work for sin city at the cannabis cup this year and last. Their some pretty cool dudes and knowledgeable as well. Let me recommend Tangerine or Tangerine dream if your looking into getting something from them. Tried dabs of it and I must say it was the most delicious thing I have ever tasted (pure orange aroma and taste). They sell the seeds online at their site or you can buy them from hempdepot.com


Yea Tangerine Power is a favorite. People I know that test and grow SinCity gear has keepers of SinMints, Platinum Delights, Blue Lime Pie and Tangerine Power. Tangerine dream is Barneys Farm I believe. I posted some amazing pics of Tangerine Power in here not too long ago for some reference


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Sep 1, 2015)

James,

Have you found any keepers from your silver back jacks? I have some SBJs, some Sour Pez from La Plata and I'm wondering what I can expect.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2015)

Mary's Confidant said:


> James,
> 
> Have you found any keepers from your silver back jacks? I have some SBJs, some Sour Pez from La Plata and I'm wondering what I can expect.


There are keeper phenos in the Silverback Jacks depending on what your looking for all the phenos I have found were great. I kept one out of the 5 females I had and it is great very diesel. I posted some pics for you in that what are you running now thread to check it out and there's pics in here and in my thread in my signature. Soon as I can get some pics will have some up of the big #7 I got


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 1, 2015)

Sins og about to finish inside.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3491297 Sins og about to finish inside.


Is that a Kosher dom pheno? That looks great love the calyx's not very much leaf how she smell? I wanna run mines so bad but I gotta wait to touch any beans for a while till I sex some of these others I have popped running out of room


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 1, 2015)

That is the kosher pheno. Smells of loud kosher minimal bp smell. 


akhiymjames said:


> Is that a Kosher dom pheno? That looks great love the calyx's not very much leaf how she smell? I wanna run mines so bad but I gotta wait to touch any beans for a while till I sex some of these others I have popped running out of room


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 1, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> That is the kosher pheno. Smells of loud kosher minimal bp smell.





akhiymjames said:


> Is that a Kosher dom pheno? That looks great love the calyx's not very much leaf how she smell? I wanna run mines so bad but I gotta wait to touch any beans for a while till I sex some of these others I have popped running out of room


 Half and half pheno. Berries with kosher on the back


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

My goodness Drew those are some damn beautiful nugs. Like james said the fatass calyx look awesome.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks. Most of the bp crosses I have ran have those swollen calyx.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 2, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3491297 Sins og about to finish inside.


Nice man, looks fire! 
She looks so similar to the triangle kush cookies i grew recently, big fat calyxes and very little leaf!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 3, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Blue Lime Pie day 56.
> 
> View attachment 3489580
> 
> View attachment 3489581


That's pretty


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 3, 2015)

someone is smiling alot looking at her





Platinum Delight, AK pheno


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 3, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> someone is smiling alot looking at her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smiling ear to ear bro  you have her looking prettyyyy!!!. She's not hard to please at all my kinda gal  Keep killing with her. With the veg time your gonna give her she's gonna make some nice frosty stinky pretty buds. Are you gonna top her? She trains well I have one bent all the way over instead topping her got branches coming like tops now. Cant wait to see her get frosty for you!!!


----------



## ovo (Sep 3, 2015)

any word on Ss *bubba*, somebody mentioned she has nice structure. what's in that X?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 3, 2015)

ovo said:


> any word on Ss *bubba*, somebody mentioned she has nice structure. what's in that X?


Las Vegas Bubba Kush is a good one. Don't see it much but a buddy here is growing a cut of it he got from clone shop. Very indica dom plants and you get the classic Bubba smell with added berry fuel from the Blue Power. If you have seeds or can get them try them you will like them


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Smiling ear to ear bro  you have her looking prettyyyy!!!. She's not hard to please at all my kinda gal  Keep killing with her. With the veg time your gonna give her she's gonna make some nice frosty stinky pretty buds. Are you gonna top her? She trains well I have one bent all the way over instead topping her got branches coming like tops now. Cant wait to see her get frosty for you!!!


I never really t hought about it, but with so much time left in veg, (I am waiting for the ones in the solo cup to have a full 6-8 weeks of veg before flipping) topping her would make sense...a few times, but i am defiantly taking clones when the times comes and passing them up the line, share the love from the south lol


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 3, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I never really t hought about it, but with so much time left in veg, (I am waiting for the ones in the solo cup to have a full 6-8 weeks of veg before flipping) topping her would make sense...a few times, but i am defiantly taking clones when the times comes and passing them up the line, share the love from the south lol


how big are ur containers?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 3, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I never really t hought about it, but with so much time left in veg, (I am waiting for the ones in the solo cup to have a full 6-8 weeks of veg before flipping) topping her would make sense...a few times, but i am defiantly taking clones when the times comes and passing them up the line, share the love from the south lol


You don't really have to top her much she branches out very well. I always only top once well with all my plants and train from there side branches can become tops like mains if training right. Yea pass her around make a slut lol idc


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 4, 2015)

5 and 7 gallon pots, the PD is in a 5 and the GG is in a 7.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 4, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> 5 and 7 gallon pots, the PD is in a 5 and the GG is in a 7.


good to know. & thanks for the quick response.

i work like james ...i grow them upward, topping along the way, and super crop low after i get good side branching.

i like mainlining too.

this causes many side branches to become tops.

very east to scrog from that point.

make sure to update jesus.
love to see your magik.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 4, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> good to know. & thanks for the quick response.
> 
> i work like james ...i grow them upward, topping along the way, and super crop low after i get good side branching.
> 
> ...


thanks, its a learning curve but fun to learn, even the mistakes are ok lol


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 7, 2015)

I am going to pop sin valley og strawberry Las Vegas bubba kush and and night mare cookies this winter. Has anyone ran or tested these. Any info good or bad would be appreciated.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I am going to pop sin valley og strawberry Las Vegas bubba kush and and night mare cookies this winter. Has anyone ran or tested these. Any info good or bad would be appreciated.


@akhiymjames


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2015)

Never ran any of them but I'm watching an SinValley outdoor grow and I posted some pics of it in here from someone else. SLVBK is a good one its like the LVBK with a lil twist. Here is a great journal by @greenghost420
http://www.homeofthedank.com/forum/showthread.php?119-SLVBK-STRAWBERRY-BUBBA-X-BLUE-POWER


Nightmare Cookies is good too beefed up cookies here's a great log for it.
http://www.homeofthedank.com/forum/showthread.php?357-Nightmare-Cookies-V2-Test-grow

Was gonna post the pics but gotta cut this grass lol


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Never ran any of them but I'm watching an SinValley outdoor grow and I posted some pics of it in here from someone else. SLVBK is a good one its like the LVBK with a lil twist. Here is a great journal by @greenghost420
> http://www.homeofthedank.com/forum/showthread.php?119-SLVBK-STRAWBERRY-BUBBA-X-BLUE-POWER
> 
> 
> ...


Word thanks for the info. Good looking out.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 7, 2015)

took a top clone of the PD and the GG, hoping they start standing up by tomorrow night. i am going to have a full load this winter.

i was offered a pick of the litter by a_ friend_ in the net, I asked for a specific clone and was told no, those go to members of his "crew", lol.
I laughed and smiled and thought of the good karma here @RIU.

and turned on some FFDP and had a bowl of sssdh


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> took a top clone of the PD and the GG, hoping they start standing up by tomorrow night. i am going to have a full load this winter.
> 
> i was offered a pick of the litter by a_ friend_ in the net, I asked for a specific clone and was told no, those go to members of his "crew", lol.
> I laughed and smiled and thought of the good karma here @RIU.
> ...


Why the hell he say pick of the litter should've just what you could have. Yea the karma here is great bro. I can def say what's mine is yours and all my bros here that I deal with should know that if they don't . Wait till I show you this PD I got going. She's a beast. Was gonna stick her outside well I did she took some damage from the sun so I brought her and Silverback Jack inside to heal up and get back right. They are both almost back in order so I'll be getting pics of them soon


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 9, 2015)

Sequoia strawberry in the ghouse.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 10, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3496752 Sequoia strawberry in the ghouse.


I bet that's a beast of a plant outside. White Nightmare crosses are beasts!!! Gosh I miss the Big O pheno I had of Oscar Goodman


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I bet that's a beast of a plant outside. White Nightmare crosses are beasts!!! Gosh I miss the Big O pheno I had of Oscar Goodman


 She definitely is a beast! I wish I could get a full shot but there is no way with my phones camera. I love working with strain. She grows quick in veg and bushes out like Qrazy for flower. She is the perfect mix of the parents!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Never ran any of them but I'm watching an SinValley outdoor grow and I posted some pics of it in here from someone else. SLVBK is a good one its like the LVBK with a lil twist. Here is a great journal by @greenghost420
> http://www.homeofthedank.com/forum/showthread.php?119-SLVBK-STRAWBERRY-BUBBA-X-BLUE-POWER
> 
> 
> ...


 think sin got mad that i had the slvbk in with my other moms during stress testing lol


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 10, 2015)

Sequoia Strawberry as root bound as it gets


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 13, 2015)

Sins og half and half pheno. She is gonna be the last to finish this year but you can already smell her from 10 ft away. Loud kush!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 18, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3499056 Sins og half and half pheno. She is gonna be the last to finish this year but you can already smell her from 10 ft away. Loud kush!


 Sequoia strawberry frosted out. I'm definitely impressed with this one. I didnt plan on runing it but got 2 free beans from an ngr promo. This strain is an all around winner. yield look and smell if you like strawberry.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea the White Nightmare crosses are beast. I want to try the Frozen Tangerines but I want Tangerine Power too. Straight killin it Drew love ya work. I still got lots of SinCity to pop still.

One of the Blue Lime Pies are female too  so glad so we will see a female up in here. I think she is KLP dom too doesn't look much like BP and has a nice lime smell on stem rub. BP fem is looking good too she's slow but I don't care she will speed up eventually


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea the White Nightmare crosses are beast. I want to try the Frozen Tangerines but I want Tangerine Power too. Straight killin it Drew love ya work. I still got lots of SinCity to pop still.
> 
> One of the Blue Lime Pies are female too  so glad so we will see a female up in here. I think she is KLP dom too doesn't look much like BP and has a nice lime smell on stem rub. BP fem is looking good too she's slow but I don't care she will speed up eventually


Thanks man. I ran tangerine power and it's definitely worth your time and I'm sure frozen tangerines would be too. Orange candy for days just like TGAs jilly bean and agent orange but frostier and better structure than TGA. The klp is awesome she spaces herself out perfectly in flower and you barely half to take any thing off of her. Some phenos smell harder than others but all throw out rock nugs. The small bp phenos are dank they just might take more time in veg. Good luck with all your working on looking forward to see what you get.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 20, 2015)

@akhiymjames
gg4






Platinum Delight both received as clones. suggestions are always welcome!! so far just soil, bokashi tea and water


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> @akhiymjames
> gg4
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great bro. They all look very healthy and good so I wouldn't change anything you doing. That GG#4 bushes out like crazy very vigorous plant so I lollipop her good as she will make plenty branches and tops. I lollipop everything and Platinum Delight needs it too as she will make some real tiny bud popcorn so all that is removed to focus more on the upper level. She isn't a huge yielder at all but quality. I would spread those main branches out a lil bit and clean them up and you should be good to go. GG#4 need support stakes or screen something lol


----------



## Ray black (Sep 24, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea the White Nightmare crosses are beast. I want to try the Frozen Tangerines but I want Tangerine Power too. Straight killin it Drew love ya work. I still got lots of SinCity to pop still.
> 
> One of the Blue Lime Pies are female too  so glad so we will see a female up in here. I think she is KLP dom too doesn't look much like BP and has a nice lime smell on stem rub. BP fem is looking good too she's slow but I don't care she will speed up eventually


Got my white nightmare seedlings in veg right now, cant wait to see what they do man!

If I rub the stalks on a couple they ALREADY STINK, lol what the hell?

hope these little gals are stinkers, looking like that's gonna be the case!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 24, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Got my white nightmare seedlings in veg right now, cant wait to see what they do man!
> 
> If I rub the stalks on a couple they ALREADY STINK, lol what the hell?
> 
> hope these little gals are stinkers, looking like that's gonna be the case!


Good luck on those and you should love it. The stud they use from has to be a beast as the crosses all come with huge yielding phenos. I'm sure which is coming from the blue Dream mom. I don't think the White Moonshine dad creates huge yielding phenos as Blue Power isn't a huge yielder but straight quality. Please post pics when you can would love to see them. Not gonna mention what happened to mines anymore but you should have some frosty flavorful phenos in that with some big yielding phenos too. Sins gear puts out some heat. Some of the frostiest gear I've grown and my Platinum Delights and SinMint Cookies is trying to keep up with the GG4 as early frost. GG4 still wins but they are right behind it tho


----------



## Ray black (Sep 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Good luck on those and you should love it. The stud they use from has to be a beast as the crosses all come with huge yielding phenos. I'm sure which is coming from the blue Dream mom. I don't think the White Moonshine dad creates huge yielding phenos as Blue Power isn't a huge yielder but straight quality. Please post pics when you can would love to see them. Not gonna mention what happened to mines anymore but you should have some frosty flavorful phenos in that with some big yielding phenos too. Sins gear puts out some heat. Some of the frostiest gear I've grown and my Platinum Delights and SinMint Cookies is trying to keep up with the GG4 as early frost. GG4 still wins but they are right behind it tho



Hey James

Yeah will do man, in fact should have some pics up soon ( photo shoot needed )

Sounds awesome man

I still have to pop my Dream beaver and Blockhead BX but might wait a little while to see how these little ladies do


----------



## jagdog3 (Sep 26, 2015)

Outdoor blue power


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 26, 2015)

jagdog3 said:


> Outdoor blue power


She's a big gal, nice run buddy.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 26, 2015)

jagdog3 said:


> Outdoor blue power





Yodaweed said:


> She's a big gal, nice run buddy.[/QUOTE Nice work! Looks like she is gonna finish soon.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 26, 2015)

Nice. PlantJag, looks healthy


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 27, 2015)

I went to go grab some pots this morning to reuse and I found this blue power bag seed cross rageing out of the ground. Looks so good I'm thinking it's getting fed nutrients from the pots when it rains.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 27, 2015)

Another shot of it.


----------



## greywind (Sep 27, 2015)

@akhiymjames Could you describe some of the traits of the parents used in the Nightmare Cookie V2 (PGSC x WN)? Trying to determine if a male is leaning one way or the other. Thanks for any info you might have! Cheers!


----------



## 2014LML (Sep 27, 2015)

who won the ig naming of the strain?


----------



## Jdubb203 (Sep 28, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea the White Nightmare crosses are beast. I want to try the Frozen Tangerines but I want Tangerine Power too. Straight killin it Drew love ya work. I still got lots of SinCity to pop still.
> 
> One of the Blue Lime Pies are female too  so glad so we will see a female up in here. I think she is KLP dom too doesn't look much like BP and has a nice lime smell on stem rub. BP fem is looking good too she's slow but I don't care she will speed up eventually


Can see some pics of your blp pheno just finishing another run with mine


----------



## Ray black (Sep 28, 2015)

Quad topped these White Nightmares, they aren't very happy today..

After they grow a little more and need a larger medium, they will be upped into 3 or 5 gal pots

I lost 2 the first time I topped them. (hope they were males) I have 8 of these little ladies now, lets see what happens


----------



## Ray black (Sep 28, 2015)

I like to top from the second branch point.... feel like it gives me a back-up plan if something gets fucked up on top. I always have the undergrowth to fall back on. I trim off the bottom sprouts when they mature enough.

If that makes sense to everyone.. just look at the pic


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 29, 2015)

Sequoia strawberry starting to turn.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

has anyone grew anything from sincity that sucked?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 29, 2015)

I've grown out 7 or 8 of there strains like I have with most companies and as far as quality goes every strain had bag appeal loud smell and frost but the stability/hermie issues very from strain to strain wich is tuff to deal with until you have sorted it out. It's obviously good to do a test run before going crazy with cuts ect.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 29, 2015)

besides stability, which alot of the time clears up on the clone runs. i love how everything is dank!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 29, 2015)

Definitely. You can tell sin is selective in what phenos he choses to use that's why it's all fire. Even the non keeper phenos are usually fire.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 30, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Quad topped these White Nightmares, they aren't very happy today..
> 
> After they grow a little more and need a larger medium, they will be upped into 3 or 5 gal pots
> 
> I lost 2 the first time I topped them. (hope they were males) I have 8 of these little ladies now, lets see what happens


Man those girls are stretching. What light are using for them? You might want to bring the light and your plants closer to each other.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 30, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Man those girls are stretching. What light are using for them? You might want to bring the light and your plants closer to each other.



Yeah I know, I almost didn't post them up cause they are kinda rough looking

I have them under a couple CFL's and am transitioning them into my veg room within a day or two. Once the stress from quad topping has subsided.

They will be under multiple T-5's soon...no worries

Good eye and thanks bro


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 30, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Yeah I know, I almost didn't post them up cause they are kinda rough looking
> 
> I have them under a couple CFL's and am transitioning them into my veg room within a day or two. Once the stress from quad topping has subsided.
> 
> ...


Ok cool. Quad topping is that something done at once?


----------



## Ray black (Sep 30, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Ok cool. Quad topping is that something done at once?


No man, it's the second time I have topped them. That's what I mean

It's giving me 4 tops per plant now

Either way they stress from topping


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 1, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I've grown out 7 or 8 of there strains like I have with most companies and as far as quality goes every strain had bag appeal loud smell and frost but the stability/hermie issues very from strain to strain wich is tuff to deal with until you have sorted it out. It's obviously good to do a test run before going crazy with cuts ect.


Yea I would have to say SinCity is up there with quality in most of their crosses which is why I test and grow the gear. I haven't had anything bad from them yet so I will continue to grow them. Some of the cultivars have some hermie issues most of them usually coming from the clone only mom that is being used but I haven't seen the studs contributing to this but as you said testing before going crazy is the way to go with any breeder really.



greywind said:


> @akhiymjames Could you describe some of the traits of the parents used in the Nightmare Cookie V2 (PGSC x WN)? Trying to determine if a male is leaning one way or the other. Thanks for any info you might have! Cheers!


The PGSC is a lil different than the Forum cut and other cookie cuts but its has more of the fuel OG smell to it. Super frosty almost has a platinum type look but the growth will be more lanky like OG and node spacing wont be super tight either but buds will be rock hard with some color to them for sure.

The White Nightmare is gonna have a much stronger sturdier structure and yield a lot with the mom being Blue Dream. It will def have some sativa characteristics and have that blueberry hazey smell. Should be a beast of a plant with better node spacing thank cookies. throw some pics up I could def look and give you better idea of what it may lean to.



Jdubb203 said:


> Can see some pics of your blp pheno just finishing another run with mine


I'll get some pics of the two BLP I got going. One is female and I believe KLP dom with the growth and structure it has. Limey type smell the other has to be BP dom as it is so short and squat the nodes are literally growing on top of each other almost. Sorry I haven't put any pics up lately or posting lately just been in a lil funk with my car and stuff but I'll get some pics up for yall since the garden is about the only thing that isn't suffering right now lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 3, 2015)

Platinum Delights


SinMints Cookies #1


SinMint Cookies #2


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 3, 2015)

@Jdubb203 here is some pics of the BLP phenos

BLP Blue Power pheno short and squat. Not sexed yet



BLP Key Lime Pie dom female


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 4, 2015)

Sequoia strawberry about to be done in the ghouse.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 6, 2015)

How is the key lime pie so far?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 6, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3513960 Sequoia strawberry about to be done in the ghouse.


Got those, white cranberries and silverback jack as freebies. Just moved them up in line to be popped.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 7, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Got those, white cranberries and silverback jack as freebies. Just moved them up in line to be popped.


Aww I thought you had the Silverback Jacks going with your other GG#4 crosses? Anyway you will love them lots phenos tho but all pretty good I kept a nice yielding nasty putrid stanky pheno takes 10-11 weeks too like Diesel. Here great things about the White Cranberries too the tester on the other side of where I'm at did well loves it and is still running it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 7, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> How is the key lime pie so far?


Don't know about the Key Lime Pie cut yet will be in the garden eventually bu the Blue Lime Pie is doing great they will grow out a while before I flip. Also got some Sour Lime Pie freebies too I will get to eventually to compare with the BLP


----------



## since1991 (Oct 7, 2015)

Sin City seeds have very high germination rates in my experience. And thier stuff is very potent. Blue Power, Blue Petrol, Sins Og, Platinum Delights, Raskal Berries. My friends and i haveran a few of the lines. It is some serious fire. Their White Nightmare will blow you the f### out and it gives up the weight big time. She takes 65+ days but the rite phenotype will stay in your garden. Promise. Its that good. Ive heard blue lime pie and sequoia strawberry are giants but how is the quality? I bet ss is just a beast in a greenhouse. Iam definitely throwing w. nightmare in my greenhouse next year. Shes a bad bitch!!​


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 7, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Sin City seeds have very high germination rates in my experience. And thier stuff is very potent. Blue Power, Blue Petrol, Sins Og, Platinum Delights, Raskal Berries. My friends and i haveran a few of the lines. It is some serious fire. Their White Nightmare will blow you the f### out and it gives up the weight big time. She takes 65+ days but the rite phenotype will stay in your garden. Promise. Its that good. Ive heard blue lime pie and sequoia strawberry are giants but how is the quality? I bet ss is just a beast in a greenhouse. Iam definitely throwing w. nightmare in my greenhouse next year. Shes a bad bitch!!​


Your mos def right about their gear. Very good germ rates always in 90% for me exceot the GG#4 x Blue Power testers don't know what the hell happened lol but I have a keeper of Platinum Delights al over this forum and others and have Blue Power going now. Cant wait to see what Sins OG and Truepower OG is like and all the others I have. I ran a White Nightmare cross called Oscar Goodman big yielding shit and very tasty and potent too. Man I hate that I loss those phenos  but Blue Lime Pie is the ish from what I hear terps and flavor are insane fast finisher and nice yielding but has to be KLP pheno cus Blue Power phenos aren't major yielders. As you can see from Drew above the Sequoia Strawberry is a beast and its in the greenhouse!!! Just like Oscar Goodman that White Nightmare yield is carried from the Blue Dream in it but everyone who has grown it loves it. All the White Nightmare crosses are beasts so cant go wrong with any of them. SinCity will always be in the garden


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Aww I thought you had the Silverback Jacks going with your other GG#4 crosses? Anyway you will love them lots phenos tho but all pretty good I kept a nice yielding nasty putrid stanky pheno takes 10-11 weeks too like Diesel. Here great things about the White Cranberries too the tester on the other side of where I'm at did well loves it and is still running it.


Hell Yeah. Will be running them next round. I have 3-4 other GG crosses I'm gonna run too. Thought they were gonna fit with this round of crosses but ran out of room.

About the putrid stanky fucker: I can't believe how gnarly some of the glue crosses smell. Straight rotten funky diesely chocolate skunk butt. LOL.

Chocolate skunk butt is a good name for a punk band.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 8, 2015)

Lower nug of the sins og in the Ghouse. This girl is done and smells soooo loud.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 8, 2015)

That sins og is some of the best smoke ive ever tried and thats saying alot. Not a very high yield but yield isnt everything either. If you top it and tie her down mainline style she will do you rite. Man thats some really good stuff..in my current top 10. I gave the cut to a fellow caregiver and he runs it exclusively. And his patients will not smoke anything else currently..


----------



## since1991 (Oct 8, 2015)

Me and a patient of mine are packing half a room full of blue petrol in about a month. Another ass kicker that will lay down an elephant


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 8, 2015)

since1991 said:


> That sins og is some of the best smoke ive ever tried and thats saying alot. Not a very high yield but yield isnt everything either. If you top it and tie her down mainline style she will do you rite. Man thats some really good stuff..in my current top 10. I gave the cut to a fellow caregiver and he runs it exclusively. And his patients will not smoke anything else currently..


 ya it's some fire. I've ran kosher kush and holy grail kush from DNA which were nice but the sins og out shines them in smell and bag appeal.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 8, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Me and a patient of mine are packing half a room full of blue petrol in about a month. Another ass kicker that will lay down an elephant


I wanted to run this but have too much on my plate as is. If you have any pics throw them up I would love to see what she is all about.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 8, 2015)

TBH this will be my first sin city run. Been curious forever but had too many beans in the way already. Popped 2 sin valley og but they were dudes. Kept the stinky bushy one's pollen


----------



## since1991 (Oct 8, 2015)

I made f2's & f3's of every sin city pack i got. I plan on dusting my chem 4 and sour og with blue power pollen and white nightmare pollen. See what i can come up with!!!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 8, 2015)

since1991 said:


> I made f2's & f3's of every sin city pack i got. I plan on dusting my chem 4 and sour og with blue power pollen and white nightmare pollen. See what i can come up with!!!


I have a sins og x ghost of Leroy I'm gonna run this winter.


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 8, 2015)

Lvbk. Any one grown out sinfully sour if so how was it, any pics?


----------



## since1991 (Oct 9, 2015)

I havent but i want to. That and what i really.want is frozen tangerines. I ran the hell out alot of TGA gear a few years back (everybody did) and that Agent Orange (search for a non hermie) had the most amazing orange clementine taste and smell but the high was seriously lacking..if i could find that old school super orange smell but a kicker potency i would keep her forever. Its that lovely citrus smell like the industrial cleaner the toothless janitor in your grade school always sprayed. You all know what iam talking about. Lol. I love fruity strains but finding fruity strains with potency is a whole different matter.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2015)

since1991 said:


> I havent but i want to. That and what i really.want is frozen tangerines. I ran the hell out alot of TGA gear a few years back (everybody did) and that Agent Orange (search for a non hermie) had the most amazing orange clementine taste and smell but the high was seriously lacking..if i could find that old school super orange smell but a kicker potency i would keep her forever. Its that lovely citrus smell like the industrial cleaner the toothless janitor in your grade school always sprayed. You all know what iam talking about. Lol. I love fruity strains but finding fruity strains with potency is a whole different matter.


Bro if your looking for that orange flavor with potency I would go with Tangerine Power. Everyone I know that has run this has a keeper of it and continues to run it but the Frozen Tangerine is good too much more better yield than Tangerine Power but with a different terp and flavor profile. You get the orange of course but the Whute Nightmare studs adds some different stuff to the Agent Orange. That Tangerine Power is where its at tho Cup winner which means nothing really but its awesome tho. I posted some pics in this thread earlier she's killer. All say its better than Crocketts Tangie. Tangerine Power is my next seeds from SinCity I want


----------



## since1991 (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah i kinda figured with w. nightmare having haze in the line it would put that agent orange a little in the background and less prominent. Ive found throughout the years that anything with Haze crossed in there somewhere tends to take over the overall genetic profile. Especially if its a Haze male plant used in the cross. Silver haze males seem to dominate when it comes to using it for breedingpurposes. At least thats what ive experienced. But iam no pro cannabis breeder by any stretch. Just some hobby home stuff ive done in the past. Ive actually gotten lucky quite a few times. Maybe the tangerine power is more up my alley. Agent Orange was by far the most citrusy smelling and tasting herb ive ever ran. But potency was lacking and there are recessive hermaphrodite traits in the line. You have to grow out a few to find the ones that dont throw male flowers halfway into photoperiod manipulation for sure. I sure have ran my fair share of tga.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 9, 2015)

It is my understanding thag Agent Orange was just a slightly reworked California Orange 50/50 hybrid that has been floating out west for a very long ass time. Average to lower potency depending on tolerance and comparing to newer stuff. But back.in the day that Orange was a staple and yielded like a sumbitch. Good strain. Needs a potency kicker. Crossed with blue power should get her done!!!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 9, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Yeah i kinda figured with w. nightmare having haze in the line it would put that agent orange a little in the background and less prominent. Ive found throughout the years that anything with Haze crossed in there somewhere tends to take over the overall genetic profile. Especially if its a Haze male plant used in the cross. Silver haze males seem to dominate when it comes to using it for breedingpurposes. At least thats what ive experienced. Maybe the tangerine power is more up my alley. Agent Orange was by far the most citrusy smelling and tasting herb ive ever ran. But potency was lacking and there are recessive hermaphrodite traits in the line. You have to grow out a few to find the ones that dont throw male flowers halfway into photoperiod manipulation for sure. I sure have ran my fair share of tga.


Ive ran agent orange Jilly bean and tangerine power. The smell on all 3 are through the roof but tangerine power has the look smell and potency. It seems that anything the blue power hits raises the quality of the female used.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thats the one iam looking for. J bean, A orange smell and taste. With bp potency. I like that. Sounds like a keeper


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 9, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> TBH this will be my first sin city run. Been curious forever but had too many beans in the way already. Popped 2 sin valley og but they were dudes. Kept the stinky bushy one's pollen


you wont be disappointed! im slacking, i need some more scs asap...


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Thats the one iam looking for. J bean, A orange smell and taste. With bp potency. I like that. Sounds like a keeper


Jilly Bean is a Subcool cross but that Tangerine Power is what you want as Drew said and he knows his SinCity like I do most females hit with that Blue Power stud the quality is raised. These SinMints are killing it and the Platinum Delights too. Man I gotta get some more SinCity popped very soon


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 9, 2015)

isn't agent orange jilly bean x that unkown orange


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2015)

zimyh810 said:


> isn't agent orange jilly bean x that unkown orange


Naw the unknown orange is the mom of both Agent Orange and Jilly Bean they have different dads. Space Queen for Jilly Bean and JTR for Agent Orange


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 9, 2015)

Oh my bad as you can see i do not run tga.... nothing against subcool or nothing i just find breeders like sin city to be more favorable and there gear more consistent


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2015)

zimyh810 said:


> Oh my bad as you can see i do not run tga.... nothing against subcool or nothing i just find breeders like sin city to be more favorable and there gear more consistent


I'm not a TGA fan myself nothing against them like you said but I need potent gear not just pretty and tasty. They have some good stuff but everything I've grown from SinCIty is fire which is why I started this thread for more info on crosses. My love for them is making almost buy seeds from a place I said I would never ever buy from but they have some old seeds I want but I just cant support the place but I've been tempted many times lol


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm not a TGA fan myself nothing against them like you said but I need potent gear not just pretty and tasty. They have some good stuff but everything I've grown from SinCIty is fire which is why I started this thread for more info on crosses. My love for them is making almost buy seeds from a place I said I would never ever buy from but they have some old seeds I want but I just cant support the place but I've been tempted many times lol


What are you looking for?


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 9, 2015)

what place wont you buy from?


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 9, 2015)

guessing the tude or any over seas bank


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> What are you looking for?


The seeds I want are Power Diesel



zimyh810 said:


> what place wont you buy from?





greenghost420 said:


> guessing the tude or any over seas bank


thcbay aka the farm no way they could ever get any of my money but have been tempted cus I've seen what the seeds produce and its straight dank. Nowhere else has them but oh well but I want them bad. Blue Power stud with Sour Diesel oh my


----------



## since1991 (Oct 9, 2015)

Its Orange Velvet. A slightly reworked California Orange strain. Its in j bean and agent orange. Its ok. Just not potent enugh for me and my patients. I ran tga pretty hard a few years ago. I have moved on since. Kinda played out honestly. I ran well over half the original catalog. Everything subs got has a basic theme in the background. Space Queen. Iam over it. So much more out there.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The seeds I want are Power Diesel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn that sounds like a great sour cross! id love to use that line to create a sour bx/ ix


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 9, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Its Orange Velvet. A slightly reworked California Orange strain. Its in j bean and agent orange. Its ok. Just not potent enugh for me and my patients. I ran tga pretty hard a few years ago. I have moved on since. Kinda played out honestly. I ran well over half the original catalog. Everything subs got has a basic theme in the background. Space Queen. Iam over it. So much more out there.


wish the romulanwould come out more...


----------



## since1991 (Oct 9, 2015)

There are a couple few places in michigan where you can buy seeds in person. From sin to bodhi and everyone between just about. Well not really but there are a few breeders. I quit ordering seeds. I just go and buy them. Iam lucky i guess. You have to know people. Once they see your face around events and clubs and dispensary's your in.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 9, 2015)

Rite now iam seriously on the sin city band wagon and i fully admit it. There shit has not disappointed me yet and ive ran 6 or 7 sin strains in different spots. Its all turned out really really good ass smoke


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Rite now iam seriously on the sin city band wagon and i fully admit it. There shit has not disappointed me yet and ive ran 6 or 7 sin strains in different spots. Its all turned out really really good ass smoke


Yea bro gonna always run and continue to test for them and Bodhi as I cant go wrong with those. I'm gonna get to all the SinCity gear I have soon Sins OG and Truepower OG itching me lol


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 9, 2015)

Not the greatest pis but lvbk. I got this as clone from a shop but if this is a common pheno it is working out to be some bad ass kush in seed form. Its pure og funk, lemon cleaner, fuel, burnt rubber the smell is amazing i can't wait to smoke her. I have to say its one of the best smelling buds I've ever smelt i can't stop rubbing the sugar leafs and smelling it and i can still smell it 30 mins later after the rub. I'm growing some ghost og with it and i can't figure out with one i like more the lvbk is a little more lemon cleaner. 
   She is at day 35.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Oct 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't know about the Key Lime Pie cut yet will be in the garden eventually bu the Blue Lime Pie is doing great they will grow out a while before I flip. Also got some Sour Lime Pie freebies too I will get to eventually to compare with the BLP


I talk to sin at the Michigan cup and he told me the sour lime pie is the sativa version of blue lime pie be intrested to see the traits in them cause the blue power gives the key lime good dash of indica


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 10, 2015)

I have true power og, sins og, silver back jack, and power nap on the way just crossed the pond from my seed sponsor and I already have BLUE POWER ( oh my is my male of this frosty AF!!) and white nightmare. An going to be getting the rest of there line up from my guy in the future


----------



## since1991 (Oct 10, 2015)

Frosty males make great pollen. I would hit everything u got with it and see what u get. Sounds awesome.


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 10, 2015)

i really am sorry i do not do pics yet because he is the frostiest male i have ever seen an i have looked alot on the interweb to find one better an i cant


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Oct 10, 2015)

zimyh810 said:


> i really am sorry i do not do pics yet because he is the frostiest male i have ever seen an i have looked alot on the interweb to find one better an i cant


Not sure if english is your first language so apologize for my confusion, are you saying you are not comfortable with posting pics? Because I can totally understand that. But if you are saying that it is the nicest male you've seen so you don't want to take a picture that confuses me.


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 10, 2015)

English is the only language i know! and my apologies if that was confusing! I was saying i am sorry that i am not comfortable posting pictures on the web right now because i would really love to show all of you my snow prince


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Oct 10, 2015)

zimyh810 said:


> English is the only language i know! and my apologies if that was confusing! I was saying i am sorry that i am not comfortable posting pictures on the web right now because i would really love to show all of you my snow prince


Gotcha! I hope you use him!!  I had a "Brothers Haze" male that looked friggin amazing but I wanted buds... I shoulda just seeded the whole outfit with him he was a stud.

Don't lose your stud . If you can clone him!


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 10, 2015)

Oh i have clones and pollen saved and i gave cuts to a relative that seems to be good at keeping cuts for years and years he has a special bag seed he has had for fifteen years or better


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 10, 2015)

Jdubb203 said:


> I talk to sin at the Michigan cup and he told me the sour lime pie is the sativa version of blue lime pie be intrested to see the traits in them cause the blue power gives the key lime good dash of indica


Yea I saw the test runs of it and it is def a more Sativa leaning with the Sour Jack dad lots of stacking tho but didn't look as good as BLP to me. I think the BLP with the Blue Power in it is where its at plus the fast finishing is great too but not doubting the Sour Lime Pie either tho just looks like BLP is better


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I saw the test runs of it and it is def a more Sativa leaning with the Sour Jack dad lots of stacking tho but didn't look as good as BLP to me. I think the BLP with the Blue Power in it is where its at plus the fast finishing is great too but not doubting the Sour Lime Pie either tho just looks like BLP is better


Hey james how is that silverback jack? i have it on the way isnt it the same dad


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 10, 2015)

zimyh810 said:


> Hey james how is that silverback jack? i have it on the way isnt it the same dad


I like it very terpy and flavorful. Good potency too lots of phenos to be found in them the one I kept is a GG#4 dom pheno that is nasty putrid smelling with stronger stems than the mom. You will love it very frosty stinky plants with a lot of them like lemon candied diesel. I have mines in flower now she's big real stretcher long flowering pheno 10-11 weeks I'll get some pics of her up soon


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 11, 2015)

How much would you say she stretches I have a 6 foot tent and i made the mistake of flowering my NYCD at 2 foot tall she is touching the top of my tent haha


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

zimyh810 said:


> How much would you say she stretches I have a 6 foot tent and i made the mistake of flowering my NYCD at 2 foot tall she is touching the top of my tent haha


My pheno doubles but I train a lot so it if I didn't would prolly be 3x stretch its mom is stretchy and from the lil research I've done on SourJack is tall stretchy plants too so yea I topped and trained all mines but there was a couple small short phenos I had too so lots of phenos to be found in the Silverback Jack. I tried to keep one short pheno but the clone never rooted but I have 5 more beans of it from a promo I would like to pop again eventually to f2.

Oh and the one I have is almost doing the same but stretch is over for her thankfully lol she is huge very GG#4 dom I like her but her mom right next to her is already killing it lol. She takes a while to get going much longer flower time than mom but the smell is just amazing well some would say its not its a nasty putrid rotten diesel type smell totally different than lemon candy diesel flavor most phenos had


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

SinMint Cookies are hot in the oven!!! Looking mighty good 3-4 weeks in. Both phenos are very similar except the #2 is more lankier. #1 has some nice strong thick stems but they both look lovely. Cant wait to see what's in the rest of the beans 

#1


#2


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

My favorite smoke right now and cant wait to have some of it to smoke as I'm missing it lol but the Platinum Delights. Nugs not as big as the SinMints but this is a pure quality pheno for me not run for yield but it cant do better when nutes are used as I got better yield when I ran it with NFTG nutes. Love it tho cant get enough already have 3 more vegging for next run.

PD keeper


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> My favorite smoke right now and cant wait to have some of it to smoke as I'm missing it lol but the Platinum Delights. Nugs not as big as the SinMints but this is a pure quality pheno for me not run for yield but it cant do better when nutes are used as I got better yield when I ran it with NFTG nutes. Love it tho cant get enough already have 3 more vegging for next run.
> 
> PD keeper
> View attachment 3519166


That's straight fire. I need to grab another pack for this winter. You know anywhere there in stock or getting restocked?


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> That's straight fire. I need to grab another pack for this winter. You know anywhere there in stock or getting restocked?


Bro I don't know when SinMints are getting restocked there isn't a place I know that has them. Everyone is waiting for them and from what I'm thinking they maybe be trying to build to stock up I don't know for sure tho but Platinum Delights is out there at a few places. Seedsman and Midweeksong has PD. I cant say which is better as this is first run with SinMints but I love Platinum Delights and everyone that has had her loves her too. Smell doesn't translate to flavor but she's great. SinMints looks like its keeping up so wont surprise me if its just as good or better.

I gave the rest of my PD beans to someone thinking I was gonna get something in return but never did so have to get more to do some f2 stuff with it but will eventually but gonna do a PD x SinMint cross with the stud I kept next run with the PD.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I don't know when SinMints are getting restocked there isn't a place I know that has them. Everyone is waiting for them and from what I'm thinking they maybe be trying to build to stock up I don't know for sure tho but Platinum Delights is out there at a few places. Seedsman and Midweeksong has PD. I cant say which is better as this is first run with SinMints but I love Platinum Delights and everyone that has had her loves her too. Smell doesn't translate to flavor but she's great. SinMints looks like its keeping up so wont surprise me if its just as good or better.
> 
> I gave the rest of my PD beans to someone thinking I was gonna get something in return but never did so have to get more to do some f2 stuff with it but will eventually but gonna do a PD x SinMint cross with the stud I kept next run with the PD.


Thanks for looking out! I still have a pack of sin mints I'm gonna run because I didn't find what I was looking for in the first one. That cross would be dope hope your Able to swing it. The pd is my favorite cookie hybrid so far. It just seems to have a better nose than the PGSC or forum cut.


----------



## Socalrob (Oct 11, 2015)

It's been a while but I'm always looking in on everyone here, very impressive happenings here. I harvested my Bluepower Blue lime pie bx and got a hundred or so beans to play with. I have 3 soaking along with 3 exotic kimbo kush I've been waiting to run. Thank you exotic for putting 15 beans in my 10 pack. 
 
Didn't get a good amount from this plant but a decent amount look viable. I don't have much room indoor and I'll have to wait till next outdoor season to run a decent amount of these. 
I also harvested my two mutant Bluepower's and in the beginning when I showed you guys here what I had, everyone suggested I grow them out. Good call, these two looked like crap and only yielded under 2 oz but the smoke is stellar. Deep in flower, got that fresh blueberry dough smell that made me leave the tent open and fill the house with that awesome smell. Killer pheno. Here's a beginning and end pic, not great to look at but if you get this mutant, keep it! It will go in your personal stash and make you very happy. Whether it's been my party cup champ or the other pheno's, Bluepower has been very good to me.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 11, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> It's been a while but I'm always looking in on everyone here, very impressive happenings here. I harvested my Bluepower Blue lime pie bx and got a hundred or so beans to play with. I have 3 soaking along with 3 exotic kimbo kush I've been waiting to run. Thank you exotic for putting 15 beans in my 10 pack.
> View attachment 3519179
> Didn't get a good amount from this plant but a decent amount look viable. I don't have much room indoor and I'll have to wait till next outdoor season to run a decent amount of these.
> I also harvested my two mutant Bluepower's and in the beginning when I showed you guys here what I had, everyone suggested I grow them out. Good call, these two looked like crap and only yielded under 2 oz but the smoke is stellar. Deep in flower, got that fresh blueberry dough smell that made me leave the tent open and fill the house with that awesome smell. Killer pheno. Here's a beginning and end pic, not great to look at but if you get this mutant, keep it! It will go in your personal stash and make you very happy. Whether it's been my party cup champ or the other pheno's, Bluepower has been very good to me.
> View attachment 3519187 View attachment 3519188


Nice work man! There should be some amazing phenos in those.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Thanks for looking out! I still have a pack of sin mints I'm gonna run because I didn't find what I was looking for in the first one. That cross would be dope hope your Able to swing it. The pd is my favorite cookie hybrid so far. It just seems to have a better nose than the PGSC or forum cut.


I agree PD is my favorite Cookie hybrid so far haventnot had the Forum or real Platinum GSC I cant say what the nose is like on them but his PD pheno I have is super nosey which is one reason I love it so. The sour lime kush smell is amazing but the taste is like a sugar cookie with a berry kush undertone. Cant get enough



Socalrob said:


> It's been a while but I'm always looking in on everyone here, very impressive happenings here. I harvested my Bluepower Blue lime pie bx and got a hundred or so beans to play with. I have 3 soaking along with 3 exotic kimbo kush I've been waiting to run. Thank you exotic for putting 15 beans in my 10 pack.
> View attachment 3519179
> Didn't get a good amount from this plant but a decent amount look viable. I don't have much room indoor and I'll have to wait till next outdoor season to run a decent amount of these.
> I also harvested my two mutant Bluepower's and in the beginning when I showed you guys here what I had, everyone suggested I grow them out. Good call, these two looked like crap and only yielded under 2 oz but the smoke is stellar. Deep in flower, got that fresh blueberry dough smell that made me leave the tent open and fill the house with that awesome smell. Killer pheno. Here's a beginning and end pic, not great to look at but if you get this mutant, keep it! It will go in your personal stash and make you very happy. Whether it's been my party cup champ or the other pheno's, Bluepower has been very good to me.
> View attachment 3519187 View attachment 3519188


Glad you got some beans to play with gonna be interesting to see what you get from them she be BP leaning with a lil more yield hopefully and faster finish. That mutant turned out to be a beauty sounds like you got a nice White Moonshine leaner cant wait to see what I get from my BP fem I got going but usually BP isn't a really big yielder its usually quality smoke so hopefully I get that quality in mines


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I agree PD is my favorite Cookie hybrid so far haventnot had the Forum or real Platinum GSC I cant say what the nose is like on them but his PD pheno I have is super nosey which is one reason I love it so. The sour lime kush smell is amazing but the taste is like a sugar cookie with a berry kush undertone. Cant get enough
> 
> Hey man didnt you have the dhn gsc that youn thought was the platinum or am i mistaken


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

Yea I had it its not the same Platinum GSC cut used in the PD cross. The DHN Platinum is different from the Buds n Roses Platinum which is in the PD. I lost the DHN cut tho but should be getting it back soon. Its def not a production plant by no means and I believe its a s1 of OGKB by the looks and the way it grows but very good smoke tho


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I had it its not the same Platinum GSC cut used in the PD cross. The DHN Platinum is different from the Buds n Roses Platinum which is in the PD. I lost the DHN cut tho but should be getting it back soon. Its def not a production plant by no means and I believe its a s1 of OGKB by the looks and the way it grows but very good smoke tho


Oh alright i understand i was going to get the dhn gsc through a little birdy would you say its worth it or should i just get PD


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

zimyh810 said:


> Oh alright i understand i was going to get the dhn gsc through a little birdy would you say its worth it or should i just get PD


It would depend on the person I would say most wont mess with it because of slow growth I mean its very slow and doesn't like to be topped at all no stress really as its so slow but other than that good smoke but the PD is a great cookie hybrid for someone who cant get a legit cut. PD is quality smoke as the BP stud used creates quality. Preference but I would say if you can get any of the cookie cuts get Forum or the real Platinum not DHN. If you want hybrid I would go with PD or SinMints but there are literally zillions of cookies crosses that are good


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I agree PD is my favorite Cookie hybrid so far haventnot had the Forum or real Platinum GSC I cant say what the nose is like on them but his PD pheno I have is super nosey which is one reason I love it so. The sour lime kush smell is amazing but the taste is like a sugar cookie with a berry kush undertone. Cant get enough
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got some beans to play with gonna be interesting to see what you get from them she be BP leaning with a lil more yield hopefully and faster finish. That mutant turned out to be a beauty sounds like you got a nice White Moonshine leaner cant wait to see what I get from my BP fem I got going but usually BP isn't a really big yielder its usually quality smoke so hopefully I get that quality in mines


The forum and platinum cut are super dank but they don't have an over powering smell. even though the cookie/kush smell is dank anything the blue power hits Amps it up in my opinion along with adding bigger nugs to these crosses.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> The forum and platinum cut are super dank but they don't have an over powering smell. even though the cookie/kush smell is dank anything the blue power hits Amps it up in my opinion along with adding bigger nugs to these crosses.


Yea I've heard the smell isn't super loud but nice terps but you are right that Blue Power makes terps come out like no other. I love when the SourDubb comes out in the phenos which is why I love my PD pheno as in flower she smells very sour kushy. Hoping to find something kinda similar in the SinMints.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I've heard the smell isn't super loud but nice terps but you are right that Blue Power makes terps come out like no other. I love when the SourDubb comes out in the phenos which is why I love my PD pheno as in flower she smells very sour kushy. Hoping to find something kinda similar in the SinMints.


Ya that's why I am buying another pack today. I've seen 3 sin mint keepers all amazing and one was almost identical to the forum cut.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Ya that's why I am buying another pack today. I've seen 3 sin mint keepers all amazing and one was almost identical to the forum cut.


Yea I've seen a few keepers from SinMints and PD. I've seen that Forum pheno there is also a SinMint pheno that stays green no purple looks just like cookies with a twist maybe some recessive traits coming out but its an amazing pheno. I'm sure you will get something better in the next beans you pop of it


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I've seen a few keepers from SinMints and PD. I've seen that Forum pheno there is also a SinMint pheno that stays green no purple looks just like cookies with a twist maybe some recessive traits coming out but its an amazing pheno. I'm sure you will get something better in the next beans you pop of it


I'm definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 11, 2015)

I thought all Sin City gear came with 15 seeds? At the Cup we were scoring 2 to 3 packs for 100$. 15 seeds each. But that was direct from the Sin booth though. Down Detroit way they got 15 seed packs for 100$.


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 11, 2015)

Like fifteen packs for $100 or a pack of fifteen for $100


since1991 said:


> I thought all Sin City gear came with 15 seeds? At the Cup we were scoring 2 to 3 packs for 100$. 15 seeds each. But that was direct from the Sin booth though. Down Detroit way they got 15 seed packs for 100$.


----------



## Socalrob (Oct 11, 2015)

since1991 said:


> I thought all Sin City gear came with 15 seeds? At the Cup we were scoring 2 to 3 packs for 100$. 15 seeds each. But that was direct from the Sin booth though. Down Detroit way they got 15 seed packs for 100$.


My friend and I got ours at the SoCal cannabis cup and the packs all had 15 and were 50.00 apiece. We did get a deal on multiple packs. They came with a good selection and I'm looking forward to the next one. Any new strains by then? It's around February. I'll probably pick up 4 different strains but still not sure what.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 11, 2015)

I wish. Lol. Oh no. 15 seeds a pack. Seeds brokers want a 100$. At Cup and events Sin booth hooks it up for double that. Last year's cup was 3 packs for 100$.


----------



## greywind (Oct 11, 2015)

I got a 15 pack of Nightmare Cookies at the So Cal cup for fifty. They were definitely willing to swing deals for multiple packs. They had some great giveaways too!

I'm pretty sure they do 15 beans a pack no matter where you get Sin City from. Great selling point for me. Depending on how these 2 female (out of 3 popped) Nightmare Cookies finish up, I'm sure I'll be back for more.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 11, 2015)

Iam pretty sure thcbay on thcfarmer sells only 10 seeds per pack of Sin City for 100$. Kind of a rip if you ask me. I wonder if its legit breeder packs? I just looked at the site. I thought everyone got 15 seeds. Guess i was wrong..oh well i dont order seeds anyways.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 11, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Iam pretty sure thcbay on thcfarmer sells only 10 seeds per pack of Sin City for 100$. Kind of a rip if you ask me. I wonder if its legit breeder packs? I just looked at the site. I thought everyone got 15 seeds. Guess i was wrong..oh well i dont order seeds anyways.


A lot of their Sin City stock looks really old too.. I wouldn't order from that place personally.

I have limited experience with Sin City gear.. My Cherry Fuel took 100+ days to finish. Was a monster plant but 100+ days and the end result did not at all match the breeder description... Mostly Indica and 60-70 day bloom my ass! That thing was nearly 100% sativa. Ugly ass plant too. At day 90 everytime I would enter my bloom room I would look at the thing and just sigh.. I wanted it to finish.. I wanted to just kick it in the root ball.. 100+ days pissed me off.

This wasn't from a pick and mix or anything like that either. My cherry fuel was from a legit sealed pack in the "tamper proof" breeder packaging.

I have a pack of Blue Power and a pack of Buddahs Dream that I haven't gotten to yet. I really wanna get some Blue Power going. Despite my one bad experience with the Cherry Fuel.. it was not worth the time I invested in it... I still want to try some of their other work. I know there's some fire to be found in those packs. Blue Power looked amazing. 

Here is/was the Cherry Fuel


----------



## since1991 (Oct 11, 2015)

"I just wanted to kick it in the root ball".....thats funny. Been there. Had it done to me. Ex girlfriends. Lol


----------



## since1991 (Oct 11, 2015)

Btw....from the looks of that giant satty bud i bet the insides of them clusters werent very potent at all???


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 11, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Btw....from the looks of that giant satty bud i bet the insides of them clusters werent very potent at all???


Despite that plant being one of the ugliest, nastiest looking things I have ever grown.. and the size of it being massive in size.. it didn't weigh as much as you'd expect.. It was very fluffy.. not dense at all. But.. it was potent. It scored high in that area. I didn't expect it but it was maybe an 8/10 on the potency side. Very cerebral sativa high. It had some cherry scent to it..like a cherry limeade..more lime than cherry. But goddamn it was an ugly long ass flowering plant that just looked like shit. lol I think I let her go to 110 days.. I made sure she was really done when I gave her the chop.

But that one experience scared me.. I will never pop the rest of these Cherry Fuel seeds. Not going through that again. Total waste of time for a plant that was of average quality in most areas. Was not a superstar keeper by any means.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 12, 2015)

Yea all SinCity pack are 15 a pack unless you getting pick and mix I pay 85 for all my packs of SinCity I have bought from NGR aka The Dank Team but cant wait to go to the cup and get some gear and meet them. New crosses that may be released soon Blue Power bx, GG#4 x Blue Power, White Super Skunk x Sins OG couple others cant remember but some good crosses.

Damn that Cherry Fuel looks crazy I would hit them up about that they will hook you up. I've never seen that grown so don't know what it looks like but I'm sure it def aint supposed to look like that. Good luck on the others you have man


----------



## since1991 (Oct 12, 2015)

White Super Skunk x Sins og ????? Gtfo. Wow. I gotta try that. A sins og that puts out weight sounds like. Damn.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 12, 2015)

since1991 said:


> White Super Skunk x Sins og ????? Gtfo. Wow. I gotta try that. A sins og that puts out weight sounds like. Damn.


Yea @bigworm6969 is testing it now he kills it so maybe he can show us a few pics of how they are doing


----------



## since1991 (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes id like to see that one. Super skunk especially old original super skunk was one of the strains to have for sure. Nice big buds. Knock up the potency a smidge and thats a winner. More like the other way around actually. A beefy sins og would be stellar. Very interested


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 13, 2015)

ill try to get sum pics up been having trouble with putting pics up my router got moved upstairs and ever since I been having problems, give me sum time ill see what I can do


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 13, 2015)

pop those blue power monsterdrank!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 13, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> pop those blue power monsterdrank!


Trust me man I want to. I wanted to run them the moment they dropped and I snagged a pack at their release date.

Gettin through all these seed plants now.. mainly Cheshire Kush & Snozzberry I am on an Alphakronik Purple Pheno Hunt.. searching for that "Wonka Like" Candy Purp! Need to replace the killer Jackpot Royale lady I lost. These Gobbstopper and LVPK crosses excite me.

That's the problem tho. Always too much to run. Hahaha. But yo Blue Power will make it's way in my room at some point in 2016. I have to get to it!


----------



## greywind (Oct 16, 2015)

Just have to mention the amazing clone results for the 2 Nightmare Cookies females I have (popped 3 beans). I just checked my domes and pulled up the rooters for the first time from the tray, and every single NC had roots that made all other strains pale in comparison at only 9 days. I'm sure they were rooted within a week from cut. Nice! The 2 females are just into the fourth week of flowering. Looking pretty nice, but I'll get a better look tonight when I give them their final grooming. Cheers!


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 16, 2015)

greywind said:


> Just have to mention the amazing clone results for the 2 Nightmare Cookies females I have (popped 3 beans). I just checked my domes and pulled up the rooters for the first time from the tray, and every single NC had roots that made all other strains pale in comparison at only 9 days. I'm sure they were rooted within a week from cut. Nice! The 2 females are just into the fourth week of flowering. Looking pretty nice, but I'll get a better look tonight when I give them their final grooming. Cheers!


Great report bro the Platinum Delights has the same mom and it roots damn fast too always roots for me in 7-10 days from cut. Blue Power rooted for me in the same time frame too. Throw up osme pics when you can would love to see the phenos you got. there are some good phenos in that the purple cookie dome phenos look great but the all green phenos do too.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea all SinCity pack are 15 a pack unless you getting pick and mix I pay 85 for all my packs of SinCity I have bought from NGR aka The Dank Team but cant wait to go to the cup and get some gear and meet them. New crosses that may be released soon Blue Power bx, GG#4 x Blue Power, White Super Skunk x Sins OG couple others cant remember but some good crosses.
> 
> Damn that Cherry Fuel looks crazy I would hit them up about that they will hook you up. I've never seen that grown so don't know what it looks like but I'm sure it def aint supposed to look like that. Good luck on the others you have man


hi, im new here & notice you are very experienced in growing, may i please just jump off topic for a minute & ask you a question about feminized strains, i read somewhere else on another thread that its possible to use a stud male from a different strain to cross with a feminized strain & the resultant beans will be like 'normal' beans from a non feminized bean cross? is this true?


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 17, 2015)

greencropper said:


> hi, im new here & notice you are very experienced in growing, may i please just jump off topic for a minute & ask you a question about feminized strains, i read somewhere else on another thread that its possible to use a stud male from a different strain to cross with a feminized strain & the resultant beans will be like 'normal' beans from a non feminized bean cross? is this true?


Hey bro there is a forum called newbie central I bet asking your question there will get you alot more help and wont be putting this thread off topic.... Thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 19, 2015)

greencropper said:


> hi, im new here & notice you are very experienced in growing, may i please just jump off topic for a minute & ask you a question about feminized strains, i read somewhere else on another thread that its possible to use a stud male from a different strain to cross with a feminized strain & the resultant beans will be like 'normal' beans from a non feminized bean cross? is this true?


Its all good bro but I'm not a breeder nor do I do lot of info on breeding but from my understanding and opinion the beans would be normal because yu are taking a male and female and breeding them even tho the female is from fem stock it doesn't change anything in my opinion but lots of people don't believe in breeding with fem stock and some breeders use s2 seeds for moms to breed with so it depends on person but IMHO I don't see anything wrong with it long as the mom is fire and have the traits to what you are trying to pass through in breeding


----------



## greencropper (Oct 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Its all good bro but I'm not a breeder nor do I do lot of info on breeding but from my understanding and opinion the beans would be normal because yu are taking a male and female and breeding them even tho the female is from fem stock it doesn't change anything in my opinion but lots of people don't believe in breeding with fem stock and some breeders use s2 seeds for moms to breed with so it depends on person but IMHO I don't see anything wrong with it long as the mom is fire and have the traits to what you are trying to pass through in breeding


wow thats great to know, it opens up many possibilities with some rare feminized only types for breeding with, appreciated you didnt palm me off to the newbie/retard section & took the time to offer your knowledge freely & openly, now back on topic....OMG when is sin gonna ever release the sin mint cookies again?...


----------



## thump easy (Oct 20, 2015)

I got a question to sin city ??? was johny og ever apart of sin city??


----------



## ovo (Oct 20, 2015)

Johnny OG


----------



## Socalrob (Oct 20, 2015)

@akhiymjames is there a way to find out if sin will be at Hempcon November 6th thru 8th in SoCal. Appreciate any info, thanks.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a pack of regular sinmint cookies does anyone know what to look for in a male with good breeding potiental? I was planning to try to fertilize my golden goat, gorilla glue, and skywalker og with some sinmint cookie male pollen.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 20, 2015)

thump easy said:


> I got a question to sin city ??? was johny og ever apart of sin city??


Sin isn't over here if you want to talk to him and ask him some stuff go over to their forum Homeofthedank and ask away



Socalrob said:


> @akhiymjames is there a way to find out if sin will be at Hempcon November 6th thru 8th in SoCal. Appreciate any info, thanks.


I'll check over at their forum and see if they posted if they will be there or not. They usually post when they will be at any of the festivals and events. If you on IG you can find out there too but I will see here in a few if they will be there


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I have a pack of regular sinmint cookies does anyone know what to look for in a male with good breeding potiental? I was planning to try to fertilize my golden goat, gorilla glue, and skywalker og with some sinmint cookie male pollen.


That's a hard to answer question only because it depends on what traits and characteristics you are trying to bring when breeding with your moms. SinMint Cookies is a Forum GSC x Blue Power cross lots of phenos all quality. We all should know about the Forum cut by now lanky low to average yield nice terps flavor bag appeal potency it breeds very well so you will get Forum dom phenos and nice mix of parents too. Blue Power is fire too and the stud they use is killer everything it touches usually makes great crosses as he lets mom shine through but also puts his stamp down on phenos too. Resulting in quality offspring its like a sour berry kush the mom is Power(SourDubb x Master Kush) and dad is White Moonshine(The White x Blue Moonshine) produces mostly short phenos but other traits come from down the lineage on some phenos making some taller.

I kept one of my SinMint studs and it looks very OGKB like but still has the Blue Power flare and shortness frosty fans haven't flowered him all the way out but if your wanting to hit something I would look for a nice mix pheno for stud as those will have the stronger branching as the Forum leaners are lanky. My #2 gal is Forum leaner and is starting to flop all over as the #1 is very cookie like but stems are way stronger but if you do use a stud I truly believe you would do some nice chucking with whatever stud you use.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's a hard to answer question only because it depends on what traits and characteristics you are trying to bring when breeding with your moms. SinMint Cookies is a Forum GSC x Blue Power cross lots of phenos all quality. We all should know about the Forum cut by now lanky low to average yield nice terps flavor bag appeal potency it breeds very well so you will get Forum dom phenos and nice mix of parents too. Blue Power is fire too and the stud they use is killer everything it touches usually makes great crosses as he lets mom shine through but also puts his stamp down on phenos too. Resulting in quality offspring its like a sour berry kush the mom is Power(SourDubb x Master Kush) and dad is White Moonshine(The White x Blue Moonshine) produces mostly short phenos but other traits come from down the lineage on some phenos making some taller.
> 
> I kept one of my SinMint studs and it looks very OGKB like but still has the Blue Power flare and shortness frosty fans haven't flowered him all the way out but if your wanting to hit something I would look for a nice mix pheno for stud as those will have the stronger branching as the Forum leaners are lanky. My #2 gal is Forum leaner and is starting to flop all over as the #1 is very cookie like but stems are way stronger but if you do use a stud I truly believe you would do some nice chucking with whatever stud you use.


Yeah I don't mind the floppy plants too much cause I use a scrog and a lot of my strains are floppy but strong stems is a good trait to look for so I will look for that and thank you for the info man, I think I might try to find like you said a hybrid stud that has the girthy blue power traits and the forum taste, hope this pack has some good males been looking forward to this winter grow all year (popping seeds during summer can cause mold here and I like to save my best for winter)


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 21, 2015)

Anyone know when the next fem drop is?


----------



## thump easy (Oct 21, 2015)

Ow ok ibwas just woundering but i will


----------



## since1991 (Oct 21, 2015)

Has anyone popped Blue Petrol beans and if they did were there tall very stretchy node seedlings alongside lower indy dominant shorter node seedlings? A friend cracked a pack and got 10 total. 6 stretchy and 4 squat. They look way different. Mine were all squat except for one lanky one. These seedlings look very different from one another. Just what kind of phenotypes should he look for to get the best representation of what sin city was trying to create? Mine were mostly Blue Power dominant. I say this because most my phenos ended up similar to Blue Power. If his lanky B Petrol plants turn out female what should or could it be leaning towards??


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 22, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Anyone know when the next fem drop is?


SinCity doesn't do much fems anymore only a couple strains they stock in fems beside the CBD lines so I wouldn't expect to get any fems unless they are already in stock beside CBD lines


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 22, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Has anyone popped Blue Petrol beans and if they did were there tall very stretchy node seedlings alongside lower indy dominant shorter node seedlings? A friend cracked a pack and got 10 total. 6 stretchy and 4 squat. They look way different. Mine were all squat except for one lanky one. These seedlings look very different from one another. Just what kind of phenotypes should he look for to get the best representation of what sin city was trying to create? Mine were mostly Blue Power dominant. I say this because most my phenos ended up similar to Blue Power. If his lanky B Petrol plants turn out female what should or could it be leaning towards??


Never grew Blue Petrol but I know about the Blue Power dad a lot and Blue Power dom phenos will be short indica dom phenos will be lemon berry sour kushy smell so if he has lanky plants from Blue Petrol it def isn't Blue Power dom my have some traits and be a nice mixed pheno. When it comes to pheno hunting you should have an idea of what you want to look for when you buy and pop the seeds. The mom used in that cross is supposed to be a great stinky mom so knowing how Blue Power breeds IMHO I would look for nice mixed phenos and phenos that lean toward the mom with the Blue Power traits of terps potency and strong branching. The Blue Power dad lets mom shine through and puts stamp down too so anything hit with that stud is just to make quality crosses for people who may not have access to the elite clones. I'm sure your buddy will find something good


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 22, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> SinCity doesn't do much fems anymore only a couple strains they stock in fems beside the CBD lines so I wouldn't expect to get any fems unless they are already in stock beside CBD lines


They were nice and quick to respond when I messaged em. Seems a fem drop is coming. Super psyched. About to order platinum delight regs as everything I've seen looks super good.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> SinCity doesn't do much fems anymore only a couple strains they stock in fems beside the CBD lines so I wouldn't expect to get any fems unless they are already in stock beside CBD lines


Let's say( in a hypothetical scenario) you had 22 choices to choose from at sin city, but you have never grown any of there gear before, 15 beans for 80 bucks (regs btw are all i'll grow) is a STEAL imvho, so Can you tell me.......are there a top 5 can't miss strains from these guys i could focus on? I'd love to mink something but don't wanna get hemmed up.


----------



## greywind (Oct 23, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Let's say( in a hypothetical scenario) you had 22 choices to choose from at sin city, but you have never grown any of there gear before, 15 beans for 80 bucks (regs btw are all i'll grow) is a STEAL imvho, so Can you tell me.......are there a top 5 can't miss strains from these guys i could focus on? I'd love to mink something but don't wanna get hemmed up.


I am in no way the authority on Sin City, but I've read enough good about them to imagine this top 5 list including, but not limited to:
Blue Power
Sinmint Cookies
Platinum Delights
Frozen Tangerines
Blue Lime Pie

And I have to imagine their new release of Gorilla Grip is going to be amazing! Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 24, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Let's say( in a hypothetical scenario) you had 22 choices to choose from at sin city, but you have never grown any of there gear before, 15 beans for 80 bucks (regs btw are all i'll grow) is a STEAL imvho, so Can you tell me.......are there a top 5 can't miss strains from these guys i could focus on? I'd love to mink something but don't wanna get hemmed up.


You cant go wrong with any of the choices greywind put up. The only one I would prolly change would be Frozen Tangerines to Tangerine Power. Other than that seem like he is spot on with the list. There are many sleeper crosses tho so IMHO you cant go wrong with anything from them. Pop those White Nightmare should be fire in them


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 24, 2015)

I did.....i'm inpatient i guess.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 24, 2015)

1


greywind said:


> I am in no way the authority on Sin City, but I've read enough good about them to imagine this top 5 list including, but not limited to:
> Blue Power
> Sinmint Cookies
> Platinum Delights
> ...


Any ideas on when the gorilla grip gets released?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 24, 2015)

Just waiting on some beans t show up! Been in touch with a Sin City associate and got my hands on 45 beans of 2 different Blue Lime Pie crosses he did. 
1. Blue Lime Slyme ( BLP X Chernobyl) {{golden ticket aka Slymer pheno}}
2. BLP X Platinum Cherry Pie (I'm calling Cherry Blaster as its still unnamed)
3. 15 mystery seeds comprised of either
- BLP X Key Lime Pie
- BLP X Cuvée
- BLP X Lilac Jack
- BLP X Jamaican Lambsbread Skunk

@akhiymjames youll know where I got these beans and I'm sure you can vouch for CB. Should be no problems finding fire in these packs and the mystery beans are great too! Especially as bonus beans lol.


----------



## greywind (Oct 24, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> 1
> 
> Any ideas on when the gorilla grip gets released?


According to their Instagram account, set for a Halloween release and I just saw a post mentioning a kickass freebie being offered up from The Dank Team, Gorillas in the Night fems (GG#4 x White Nightmare). Geezus I need more bankroll for all the seeds I want.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 24, 2015)

greywind said:


> According to their Instagram account, set for a Halloween release and I just saw a post mentioning a kickass freebie being offered up from The Dank Team, Gorillas in the Night fems (GG#4 x White Nightmare). Geezus I need more bankroll for all the seeds I want.


Shiiiiit and I'm away over halloween too, with no internet access  guess I miss out this time!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 25, 2015)

Me and my card will be ready on halloween...those sound like some killer BLP crosses listed above


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 25, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Me and my card will be ready on halloween...those sound like some killer BLP crosses listed above


I'm pretty f'n excited! 45 beans for $100. Wouldnt be able to get a deal like that unless I was at the Cup. The associate had free run of sins genetic stock to make these. He was just instructed not to use anything that was unreleased. They should be here this week and I'll be journaling them. Gonna be lots of fun pheno hunting these bitches,


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 25, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Just waiting on some beans t show up! Been in touch with a Sin City associate and got my hands on 45 beans of 2 different Blue Lime Pie crosses he did.
> 1. Blue Lime Slyme ( BLP X Chernobyl) {{golden ticket aka Slymer pheno}}
> 2. BLP X Platinum Cherry Pie (I'm calling Cherry Blaster as its still unnamed)
> 3. 15 mystery seeds comprised of either
> ...


Those will be some fire crosses bro. CB is an awesome dude so glad that he is doing some stuff for the people to get their hands on some great gear. Gonna be doing some chucking with SinCity gear here too cant wait to see what comes from those for you


----------



## Ray black (Oct 25, 2015)

White Nightmares that I posted last month after topping them

They are coming along nicely now, much healthier looking 

Some of them smell VERY heavily of chem/fuel and berry, fuckin sweet!

They have now recovered to the point where they are starting to move fast, exciting and will keep posting them


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 26, 2015)

Any of you cool cats want to help a brother out and get a pack of the gorilla grip for me? I can sort out payment when I get back from my trip next week....I'm desperate here...


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 27, 2015)

Ray black said:


> White Nightmares that I posted last month after topping them
> 
> They are coming along nicely now, much healthier looking
> 
> ...


They are def looking great bro glad they came back to health for you. You will love them surprised to hear your getting a chem like smell from some of them. Only thing I can think of that comes from that is the The White. You have some real Blue Dream dom phenos too. Cant wait to see what you get from them


----------



## Ray black (Oct 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> They are def looking great bro glad they came back to health for you. You will love them surprised to hear your getting a chem like smell from some of them. Only thing I can think of that comes from that is the The White. You have some real Blue Dream dom phenos too. Cant wait to see what you get from them



Yeah but that's just in veg.. You know, you never know

Funny man, I stopped at the dispencery by my house because they had some White Nightmare... 

I puffed on it and....

It's Fucking delicious!!! Totally taste the blue dream with a skunkier twist

So super crazy frosty, I ground it up so I could vape it otherwise I would have posted pics

I am stoked about my gals too bro, def keeping a cut


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 30, 2015)

SinMint Cookies #1



SinMint Cookies #2


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 30, 2015)

SinMint Cookies #2


SinMint Cookies #1


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 30, 2015)

Platinum Delights




PD a few behind the one pictured first. Already getting purple cus of cooler temps than when the one pictured first started flowering


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> SinMint Cookies #1
> View attachment 3532365
> View attachment 3532366
> 
> ...


Those both look nice. Which one do you like more.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Those both look nice. Which one do you like more.


I'm thinking I like the #1 more they are both similar phenos but #1 has a much better stronger stems. I've already had to tie up #2 because she is lanky like GSC. I think #1 is GSC dom but BP has def took over the branching as there is no side branching like #2. Another 2-3 weeks to go and they should be good to go


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Platinum Delights
> 
> View attachment 3532375
> View attachment 3532380
> ...


Is this your first PD run? Wondering how the yield is. Gonna see what deals are going on tonight/tomorrow cause I want that BP bx but if not I may go with PD cause I can get a better deal if NGR doesn't have anything going on discount wise.


----------



## akmatanuska (Oct 31, 2015)

Waiting on the attitude drop and wondering about The Dank Team promo. You think it's safe to say I can order and get the Gorillas In The Night promo?


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Is this your first PD run? Wondering how the yield is. Gonna see what deals are going on tonight/tomorrow cause I want that BP bx but if not I may go with PD cause I can get a better deal if NGR doesn't have anything going on discount wise.


Naw bro this is like my 4th or 5th run of this pheno. I love it and yield is on the lower to average size. Cookies aint what your looking for if you want something that yields but it produces quality phenos. I could get my cut to yield more if I scrogged it cus she branches so well. I hope they restock Platinum Delights soon I need a pack to make some f2s and some crosses with since I gave my seeds to someone who never gave me what they said they were going to.

You should be able to grab that Blue Power BX as I don't think that's on a lot of people radar especially when you can still get Blue Power in f2 form from many places. I think this Blue Power BX uses a f1 mom and there was only a limited amount of f1 packs released.



akmatanuska said:


> Waiting on the attitude drop and wondering about The Dank Team promo. You think it's safe to say I can order and get the Gorillas In The Night promo?


There will be lots of people trying to get in on that promo but I don't know how many they will have but depending on what you are trying to get I know sometime it takes them a while to list the new drop strains so if your trying to get something that's already in stock you should be able to get it


----------



## akmatanuska (Oct 31, 2015)

Yah the promo is supposed to be today I just don't know if it's active I don't want to order and not get that promo I guess sin would more then likely make me happy if I didn't receive any from them since he posted that it would be active today. I'll go ahead and try since there's only 3 sbj left


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw bro this is like my 4th or 5th run of this pheno. I love it and yield is on the lower to average size. Cookies aint what your looking for if you want something that yields but it produces quality phenos. I could get my cut to yield more if I scrogged it cus she branches so well. I hope they restock Platinum Delights soon I need a pack to make some f2s and some crosses with since I gave my seeds to someone who never gave me what they said they were going to.
> 
> You should be able to grab that Blue Power BX as I don't think that's on a lot of people radar especially when you can still get Blue Power in f2 form from many places. I think this Blue Power BX uses a f1 mom and there was only a limited amount of f1 packs released.


Yeah I thought I read as well it was the f1 and bx'd to lvbk. Looks beautiful and I was planning on grabbing some BP anyway.

I thought the promo was 10/31 not 10/30? They made this real confusing. Would love that promo. May try emailing them but they've never responded to me.


----------



## akmatanuska (Oct 31, 2015)

Today is the 31st


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> Yah the promo is supposed to be today I just don't know if it's active I don't want to order and not get that promo I guess sin would more then likely make me happy if I didn't receive any from them since he posted that it would be active today. I'll go ahead and try since there's only 3 sbj left


I don't think its active yet till tonight I'm not sure but there is usually an announcement it will be and the code to use and I don't see that on the site.



Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah I thought I read as well it was the f1 and bx'd to lvbk. Looks beautiful and I was planning on grabbing some BP anyway.
> 
> I thought the promo was 10/31 not 10/30? They made this real confusing. Would love that promo. May try emailing them but they've never responded to me.


Yea that bx looks amazing and yea they used a Blue Power dom LVBK male. I think they would've done better using a stud from f2 and hitting back to f1 to make an IX incross. Yea they way they have it posted is confusing I'm sure it goes live tonight


----------



## akmatanuska (Oct 31, 2015)

I hope so I do not want to miss this >.<


----------



## akmatanuska (Oct 31, 2015)

Either way I got quite the stock of scs. Right now I have blp and snk. I have key lime pie bx (KLP X blp) and plat. Cherry pie X blp from cbliss on the way. I'll be ordering sbj from ngr hopefully getting the promo and I'll be putting in an order for that BP bx from the tude. Well see what they drop before I make up my mind first lol but I'll be watching there sites like a damn hawk lol. Can't wait to do this fatty scs log


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2015)

Well, I missed out, wasn't going to stay up all night and wait for the dank team to make them live. Why aren't more packs made originally? Bloody stupid!


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well, I missed out, wasn't going to stay up all night and wait for the dank team to make them live. Why aren't more packs made originally? Bloody stupid!


They drop just went live at 4:20 here bro. They haven't even got the links u yet to buy the new stuff so you still have a chance to grab something. I hate that NGR does this and I think I mentioned earlier they might take a while to list up the new stuff but the promo just went live for anyone who wants to try and get the fem Gorillas in the Night(GG#4 x WhiteNightmare).

Gorilla Grip and new crosses aren't completely listed yet so hang tight and they should be up soon to buy them


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

Well just like that Gorilla Grip(GG#4 x Blue Power) is now listed so grab them while you can. Great cross there should've had it myself but my testers didn't sprout. Should be a terp bomb and the Blue Power should up the quality too


----------



## akmatanuska (Oct 31, 2015)

I picked up a pack of sbj and gorilla grip from ngr so that's sour jack, blue power, and whitenightmare gg#4 crosses I'll be getting from them lol now I need to decide whether or not I'm going to get nightmare cookies or blue power bx.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> I picked up a pack of sbj and gorilla grip from ngr so that's sour jack, blue power, and whitenightmare gg#4 crosses I'll be getting from them lol now I need to decide whether or not I'm going to get nightmare cookies or blue power bx.


The Nightmare Cookies at NGR is fem seeds so don't know if you want those or not. I think there may be some regs at another bank tho but not for sure I haven't been bean browsing like I normally do as I cant buy any so staying away lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> They drop just went live at 4:20 here bro. They haven't even got the links u yet to buy the new stuff so you still have a chance to grab something. I hate that NGR does this and I think I mentioned earlier they might take a while to list up the new stuff but the promo just went live for anyone who wants to try and get the fem Gorillas in the Night(GG#4 x WhiteNightmare).
> 
> Gorilla Grip and new crosses aren't completely listed yet so hang tight and they should be up soon to buy them


Yeah I can't even see where to buy them bro, must've missed them. Just don't get why a big company would do such a limited drop and not stock up everything else as well, fuckin sucks being in a different time zone.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 31, 2015)

Sin City Blue Power @ 4 weeks into flower
This is the second time running this girl and I have to say I might have to keep her around..she packs on the frost.... She has great bag appeal and the smoke is awesome


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 31, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> Today is the 31st


Oops. Went out with the girl tonight and was like damn it feels like Halloween she's like it IS. Gotta lay off the nug for awhile.


Grabbed some blue power bx. Suprised thats the first to go I think 1 pack left. 

Are the fems usually 100?


----------



## kingzt (Nov 3, 2015)

Did anyone get or try the gorilla grip? I just got some and excited to pop them!!


----------



## TubePot (Nov 3, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Oops. Went out with the girl tonight and was like damn it feels like Halloween she's like it IS. Gotta lay off the nug for awhile.
> 
> 
> Grabbed some blue power bx. Suprised thats the first to go I think 1 pack left.
> ...


Where did you find Blue Power Fems?


----------



## The Knave (Nov 3, 2015)

On the dank team's site for sincity they had a few strains that also had fem seeds. You had to click on the "reg" button and about 2 or 3 strains also had fems as an option. Think Blue Power was one of them. And yeah, the fems were going for $100 for at least the last two weeks anyway. Sinfully Sour is the only SinCity seeds left at TheDankTeam right now


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 3, 2015)

kingzt said:


> Did anyone get or try the gorilla grip? I just got some and excited to pop them!!


I had them as testers but didn't get them to sprout but the other testers killed them so I believe you will love them.



TubePot said:


> Where did you find Blue Power Fems?


Yea NGR carries SinCity fems and so does Firestax. I got my Blue Power fems from NGR only got to sprout one as I gave the rest away to my cousin and a couple buddies. The one I had wound up getting lockout really bad luckily I cloned her while she was still healthy and now have the clones going. Check Firestax they may have some still if you want Blue Power fems


----------



## TubePot (Nov 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I had them as testers but didn't get them to sprout but the other testers killed them so I believe you will love them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea NGR carries SinCity fems and so does Firestax. I got my Blue Power fems from NGR only got to sprout one as I gave the rest away to my cousin and a couple buddies. The one I had wound up getting lockout really bad luckily I cloned her while she was still healthy and now have the clones going. Check Firestax they may have some still if you want Blue Power fems


Haven't seen BP or Power Nap fems in months. Firestax is out too. Thanks


----------



## The Knave (Nov 3, 2015)

Bonza seeds appears to have both Blue Power and Power Nap fems


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 3, 2015)

@akhiymjames do u know when Sin will be letting fall testers know if they got in?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TubePot said:


> Where did you find Blue Power Fems?


They were regs of the blue power bx. Was just wondering about the fems prices is all.

They do have fem of the blue power but not the bx that I know of at least.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 4, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> @akhiymjames do u know when Sin will be letting fall testers know if they got in?


Sin will let everyone know once after he says applying for testers is closed. You will then get a private message stating whether you got excepted or not. If you don't get one you didn't get picked. So be on the lookout for a pm. Hope you get in bro its gonna be a great round I believe if it is what I think it is  cant wait to test whatever since I didn't get my Gorilla Grip to sprout last round


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 4, 2015)

I know it's a tight group. Really hope I get in!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 5, 2015)

Applied to test, hope I get in. I'm only running my small cab which I believe will put me at a disadvantage to get picked with everyone else running 4,6,1000 HPS's but oh well. 

Anyone else's NGR order stuck at "pre shipment info sent" on the tracking? I think my last order did that and only updated after it arrived.


----------



## The Knave (Nov 5, 2015)

Yeah, I placed two orders, one Tues evening and the other Sat @ 5PM for the promo. Both are still showing as pre ship. On the website it says they ship on Tues, Thurs, and Sat so it's still a little early to panic....but I am keeping an eye on the forums to see if anybody posts about receiving their orders.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm sure Yankee may be busy and which is why they haven't been shipped off yet but don't worry once they go out two days is all it takes. I try to tell people give them a lil break as its a small run operation by one man and wife. Yes I understand business is business but they have been super good to me for over year so I will continue to support them and buy gear from them.

SinCity testers for the fall test round are:

Gorillas in the Night(GG#4 x White Nightmare)
Key Lime Cake(Key Lime Pie x White Nightmare)
Grape Nightmare(Kens GDP x White Nightmare)
Triple Cherry Diesel(Buddahs Triplits x SourJack)
Naked City Kush(Sage N Sour OG x Blue Power)

If anyone wants to apply you still can. Testers haven't been chosen yet so apply in the application thread on SinCity forum homeofthedank


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm sure Yankee may be busy and which is why they haven't been shipped off yet but don't worry once they go out two days is all it takes. I try to tell people give them a lil break as its a small run operation by one man and wife. Yes I understand business is business but they have been super good to me for over year so I will continue to support them and buy gear from them.
> 
> SinCity testers for the fall test round are:
> 
> ...


Those all sound fire


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 5, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Those all sound fire


Yes they do bro I was really hoping this round was gonna be the Aliens on Moonshine round but that will prolly be next year I hope so as that's what I really want from them since they only made like 20-30 packs of the AOM. I asked Sin if the Gorillas in the night would be fems too since those were given away at NGR for the promo last weekend. I have GG#4 and another cross of it from Greenpoint and should've had the Gorilla Grip so I don't want to test that cross either GDP or Key Lime Pie cross. The Key Lime Cake should be a monster beasty yielding terpy cross with a faster finish for the White Nightmare dom phenos since KLP finishes fast.

Oh I got one male and one female from the two Blue Lime Pie the sprouted from the 4 I germed. The male looks pretty damn good so he got kept for now but BLP will get flowered in the next round with some clone only and some others.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes they do bro I was really hoping this round was gonna be the Aliens on Moonshine round but that will prolly be next year I hope so as that's what I really want from them since they only made like 20-30 packs of the AOM. I asked Sin if the Gorillas in the night would be fems too since those were given away at NGR for the promo last weekend. I have GG#4 and another cross of it from Greenpoint and should've had the Gorilla Grip so I don't want to test that cross either GDP or Key Lime Pie cross. The Key Lime Cake should be a monster beasty yielding terpy cross with a faster finish for the White Nightmare dom phenos since KLP finishes fast.
> 
> Oh I got one male and one female from the two Blue Lime Pie the sprouted from the 4 I germed. The male looks pretty damn good so he got kept for now but BLP will get flowered in the next round with some clone only and some others.


Ya that key lime cake sounds like it will be a straight terp bomb. I need to try and register. So you have a sin mint and blp male on deck?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 5, 2015)

whats yall usernames on SCS forum???? Im gnome grown


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 5, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Ya that key lime cake sounds like it will be a straight terp bomb. I need to try and register. So you have a sin mint and blp male on deck?


Yea do that bro they will love you and you will be chosen from the great pics you post and SinCity strains you grow. Yea I have those two males on deck haven't flowered either one out yet not ready to but will make some nice chucks with both of those. BLP male is a nice 50/50 pheno with great stacking very strong stems and nice smell too



Velvet Elvis said:


> whats yall usernames on SCS forum???? Im gnome grown


Gnomeeeee!!! its Darealkingjames never knew you was Elvis whole time


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 5, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Applied to test, hope I get in. I'm only running my small cab which I believe will put me at a disadvantage to get picked with everyone else running 4,6,1000 HPS's but oh well.
> 
> Anyone else's NGR order stuck at "pre shipment info sent" on the tracking? I think my last order did that and only updated after it arrived.


I'd see SCS wanting testers that are cab growers man. I'm sure a good chunk of indoor growers are space limited. Would be a huge "growers" milestone for me to get selected.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea do that bro they will love you and you will be chosen from the great pics you post and SinCity strains you grow. Yea I have those two males on deck haven't flowered either one out yet not ready to but will make some nice chucks with both of those. BLP male is a nice 50/50 pheno with great stacking very strong stems and nice smell too
> 
> 
> 
> Gnomeeeee!!! its Darealkingjames never knew you was Elvis whole time


Lol it's me DSTRUKTVBAYC!!!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 5, 2015)

yeah the one I was telling to be patient on SCS forum. hahaha. you got your answer there so you ask here too????hahaha trust me they want testers with all different setups. especially they want people who will finish the grow report. tons of flakes not even making one post after getting seeds. but please don't beg for results of who is chosen. it's a big turn off for Sin. King James will tell you. Your best bet is for King James to put a word in for you. He is a Big Asset to Sin city. Look at this thread!!! you would think he is getting paid or something


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 5, 2015)

asked once on HOTD and asked kingj here 40 min apart thinking he'd have a good idea nd seeing he was active, sorry if my eagerness is rubbing you the wrong way...not trying to get one over on SCS, they have a great selection of genetics and a lot of shit I would like to run but I've got seeds coming out the butthole don't need to go thru the effort of ripping them for 15 beans. Was just looking to stay on top of the timeframe. Sorry if I'm reading further into ur posts than I should but I feel like the flake comment is aimed my way.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 5, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> asked once on HOTD and asked kingj here 40 min apart thinking he'd have a good idea nd seeing he was active, sorry if my eagerness is rubbing you the wrong way...not trying to get one over on SCS, they have a great selection of genetics and a lot of shit I would like to run but I've got seeds coming out the butthole don't need to go thru the effort of ripping them for 15 beans. Was just looking to stay on top of the timeframe. Sorry if I'm reading further into ur posts than I should but I feel like the flake comment is aimed my way.


Don't trip bro everything is all good they will let you know if you got selected which is usually a week or two after announcing no later than that as they like to get them out fast. I don't think he was aiming at you about the flakey comment as you never tested with them before and did them that way just think he was stating what happens every round anther reason why they are running the Triple Cherry Diesel and Naked City Kush again cus nobody posted the results. I know I've been testing for a year now but I really have no pull whatsoever and I'm being deadass lol I'm just a good grower who loves their gear. Never having any experience doing any testing me showing my skills and growing gear that I bought of theirs is what lead them to choose me. Best bet is keep doing what your doing you have journal and everything going over there and you show proof of great results no matter what it is and stick around they will choose ya.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 5, 2015)

nah I'm not tripping guys sorry was at work in the last hour of a 13 hr shift and I took the Hahaha's the wrong way I guess, had a pretty hectic life the last few years and haven't been able to journal or grow like I've wanted to. Can finally fully focus now . I apologize to GG, not trying to beef wit ya just had to defend myself just in case lol.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 6, 2015)

yep you took them the wrong way alright. not even close to what I meant. 

And King James does have some pull. nobody reps them harder out on the interwebs. he is the hardest working brother in showbusiness.

while he might not be able to choose testers, if he says someone has a proper grow log game they will take his word for it and look at person closer.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 6, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> yep you took them the wrong way alright. not even close to what I meant.
> 
> And King James does have some pull. nobody reps them harder out on the interwebs. he is the hardest working brother in showbusiness.
> 
> while he might not be able to choose testers, if he says someone has a proper grow log game they will take his word for it and look at person closer.


Sorry to jump on ya man  I just hope I can get on the same level as u guys


----------



## akmatanuska (Nov 6, 2015)

Mine is aksmatanuska..... lol

Look what I got in the mail today 
thanks Cbliss


----------



## akmatanuska (Nov 6, 2015)

Just waiting for my sbj, gorilla grip, and gint from NGR. Can't wait to show you guys some logs on here and hotd


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2015)

Platinum Delights7-8 weeks from flip turning that dark purple nice fade. Sour lime kush cookies


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2015)

SinMint Cookies #1


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2015)

SinMint Cookies #2 very similar to my Platinum Delights cut in growth and smell.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 8, 2015)

Goddam man all looks fire as always


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Platinum Delights7-8 weeks from flip turning that dark purple nice fade. Sour lime kush cookies
> 
> View attachment 3538355
> View attachment 3538357
> ...


Definitely a nice fade on that. How are you likeing the sinmints compared to the platinum delights.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Definitely a nice fade on that. How are you likeing the sinmints compared to the platinum delights.


Well I can only go by growth, structure, smell and visible trichs and it compares very well to the PD. The #2 pheno of SinMints is similar to the PD pheno as they both have a very similar sour kushy smell. #1 smells more like cookies doughy sweetness but it seems like some recessive traits are coming out in the Blue Power side to get that sour profile from the Power mom. I think that's why I love the PD so much as it has a real sour profile in smell and SourDubb from my understanding has some of the best terps but SinMints is def a better yielder from what I'm seeing so far. I'm pretty sure it will be just as good or better than PD


----------



## greencropper (Nov 8, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Platinum Delights7-8 weeks from flip turning that dark purple nice fade. Sour lime kush cookies
> 
> View attachment 3538355
> View attachment 3538357
> ...


gorgeous buds man, btw do you know where i can score some PD beans online anywhere? the tude, ngr, stax, sensible seeds are all sold out


----------



## topcat (Nov 8, 2015)

greencropper said:


> gorgeous buds man, btw do you know where i can score some PD beans online anywhere? the tude, ngr, stax, sensible seeds are all sold out


http://www.seedsman.com/en/platinum-delights-regular-seeds-15


----------



## The Knave (Nov 9, 2015)

Got my order today from NGR of Sinfully Sour with the Gorillas in the dark promo seeds. Also received a freebie pk of Gage Green's Diamond and Dust. Still waiting on an order of Alien's JackD Up which I had ordered before the Sour order (originally ordered Dream N Sour but was emailed that they were out and I said to change order to Aliens). Called NGR Fri evening for update on that order and he said it'd go out today. So if any of you guys ordered the halloween promo you should get your order soon.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 9, 2015)

topcat said:


> http://www.seedsman.com/en/platinum-delights-regular-seeds-15


thanks topcat, im onto it...


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 9, 2015)

Blue Power BX and Gorillas in Night freebies from NGR. So friggin' excited!.Trip to hydro store today and I'm ready to pop some more beans!


----------



## The Knave (Nov 9, 2015)

Tried to upload a pic of my haul but failed miserably. Glad to see the Gorillas in the Mist (Gorillas in the Dark?) promo seeds are packed the same as mine were, was wondering about that.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 9, 2015)

The Knave said:


> Tried to upload a pic of my haul but failed miserably. Glad to see the Gorillas in the Mist (Gorillas in the Dark?) promo seeds are packed the same as mine were, was wondering about that.


NGR got the labeling wrong. it is Gorillas in the night. for sure


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> SinMint Cookies #2 very similar to my Platinum Delights cut in growth and smell.
> 
> View attachment 3538376
> View attachment 3538375
> ...


Looking good James. I wish I can pop my 15 sinmint cookies beans but I have super lemon haze and rare darkness rare dankness in my garden. I may have to try and squeeze at least 6 beans by Christmas. Here a crummy pic of my sin mints a while ago. Dam I wish I kept a cut of this.


----------



## akmatanuska (Nov 9, 2015)

Got these today


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 10, 2015)

akmatanuska said:


> Got these today
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539434


Great score bro. be prepared for some stretchy plants in the Silverback Jack you will have them in Gorilla Grip but the Blue Power will make some short like the papa. Cant wait to see what comes from the GITN. Testing for the reg cross I believe will start soon maybe fem too don't know for sure yet


----------



## BudMan'10 (Nov 10, 2015)

Ran a bunch of their Sour Line a couple of years back...Dream n' Sour, Aliens Jack'd Up, Quad Jacks and Sin City Diesel...all great plants, seamless growing, no issues whatsoever...and great smoke to boot, was especially fond of the Diesel!!!

Will definitely run a few more this time around.

Peace
BM


----------



## futant (Nov 10, 2015)

BudMan'10 said:


> Ran a bunch of their Sour Line a couple of years back...Dream n' Sour, Aliens Jack'd Up, Quad Jacks and Sin City Diesel...all great plants, seamless growing, no issues whatsoever...and great smoke to boot, was especially fond of the Diesel!!!
> 
> Will definitely run a few more this time around.
> 
> ...


I have Aliens Jacked up in my queue to pop, great to hear really excited hoping to getting a keeper off the Sour Jack


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 10, 2015)

All I have to say is screw you guys who got the glue crosses, I wanted them so bad but stupid time differences fucked me  
Nah, enjoy guys, hopefully one day Sin will release them again.


----------



## BudMan'10 (Nov 10, 2015)

futant, don't think you'll be dissapointed, was impressed with all of them...keeper worthy for sure, but space restrictions...you know how it goes.

BM


----------



## The Knave (Nov 10, 2015)

NGR is gonna run a Black Friday and Cyber Monday sale. 35% off using promo codes. They restocked a few SinCity strains (low inventory), hope they get more in prior to the sale.


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 10, 2015)

BudMan'10 said:


> Ran a bunch of their Sour Line a couple of years back...Dream n' Sour, Aliens Jack'd Up, Quad Jacks and Sin City Diesel...all great plants, seamless growing, no issues whatsoever...and great smoke to boot, was especially fond of the Diesel!!!
> 
> Will definitely run a few more this time around.
> 
> ...


Bud an I have a pack of the aliens jack d up , how was the smoke on her and did she stretch bad?


----------



## BudMan'10 (Nov 11, 2015)

sky rocket

The smoke was excellent, sweet, sour and hashy taste. Made some great hash out of this one. Was my second choice after the Diesel.

They all featured a fairly good stretch on the main cola, I'm sure you can control that easy enough though. I did no training on them whatsoever. 

Peace
BM


----------



## blackforest (Nov 11, 2015)

Running the classic Blue Power. Love this strain. Been keeping this pheno going I hunted from a pack I picked up at the cup in Denver a couple years ago. Stumbled back across this thread when I was looking for some GG4 cuts in general and found out about the GG crosses from Sin. Needless to say I'm jealous, but I do have a great pheno going into flower. I have a journal running, and I'll post some pics and give a report when they are done. I need a new strain for my run after next! I like the looks of the Blue Power BX and of course the new GG crosses (unavailable). I would like to run more SS strains, I'm hooked.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 11, 2015)

blackforest said:


> Running the classic Blue Power. Love this strain. Been keeping this pheno going I hunted from a pack I picked up at the cup in Denver a couple years ago. Stumbled back across this thread when I was looking for some GG4 cuts in general and found out about the GG crosses from Sin. Needless to say I'm jealous, but I do have a great pheno going into flower. I have a journal running, and I'll post some pics and give a report when they are done. I need a new strain for my run after next! I like the looks of the Blue Power BX and of course the new GG crosses (unavailable). I would like to run more SS strains, I'm hooked.
> View attachment 3540742



blue power f2 was so dank for me  kept her around long as i could 

she made the best bubble i've made in the past few years people i smoke with around here still ask me when I'm gonna grow her again to make some nice hash


----------



## blackforest (Nov 12, 2015)

A long story short, I almost lost her (this specific pheno). She was vegging and somehow got transferred. I was able to track down the recipient, and after he transplanted, I thought all hope was lost. She was in a rockwool cube and had a distinct growth from that cube. I was digging down toward the root ball from what was recently transplanted and I was certain it was not there. He showed me the cup it was cut out of (BP#3) (one of 6 females from my pack) and we searched some more and found it. Grew her up and cut lots of clones and flowered her. I'm here in CO and have had the best of the best, and I can't get enough of this strain. It does not make me tired, rocks me every time I take it and I don't build a real tolerance. Not to mention the smell and taste are head turning. Definitely a connoisseur bud.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 12, 2015)

Platinum Delights mid 8-9 weeks coming down soon. Cant wait to smoke the lovely lady. All around great smoke


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 12, 2015)

All my Sin beans have broken soil, so keen to see these babies grow!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Platinum Delights mid 8-9 weeks coming down soon. Cant wait to smoke the lovely lady. All around great smoke
> 
> View attachment 3541496


That's magic bro, I hope I get a pheno like this


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 12, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's magic bro, I hope I get a pheno like this


She smells so dank!!!! Sour kush cookies I have a SinMint pheno that's very similar to this but it doesn't get much color so very light purple but mostly green pheno.

SinMint Cookies #2


You can see the light purple I was talking about on the fan but very minimal

SinMint Cookies #1


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> She smells so dank!!!! Sour kush cookies I have a SinMint pheno that's very similar to this but it doesn't get much color so very light purple but mostly green pheno.
> 
> SinMint Cookies #2
> View attachment 3541508
> ...


have you hit em with ice water final flush before?


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 12, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> have you hit em with ice water final flush before?


Naw bro never heard of that. Tell me more?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 12, 2015)

in nature towards fall, plants go into senescence or dying off. instead of creating chlorophyll they store they create anthocyanins, which are the colors you see in late flowering.

Ive done this for years to purple up my strains. do not do it throughout flower as it will shock your plants and they will think its winter and will produce hermies to procreate and further the genepool. last 2 weeks of flower should be fine. water around 50 degrees. hit em at least 2-3 times with cold water.

sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt.

I just looked up and found a good read for ya. Peace- Gnomegrown

http://sensiseeds.com/en/blog/what-makes-cannabis-purple/


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Platinum Delights mid 8-9 weeks coming down soon. Cant wait to smoke the lovely lady. All around great smoke
> 
> View attachment 3541496


Nice work. Looks perfect.


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 12, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> All my Sin beans have broken soil, so keen to see these babies grow!


Which strains"


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 12, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> in nature towards fall, plants go into senescence or dying off. instead of creating chlorophyll they store they create anthocyanins, which are the colors you see in late flowering.
> 
> Ive done this for years to purple up my strains. do not do it throughout flower as it will shock your plants and they will think its winter and will produce hermies to procreate and further the genepool. last 2 weeks of flower should be fine. water around 50 degrees. hit em at least 2-3 times with cold water.
> 
> ...


Aww I see yea no need for that this Platinum Delights goes purple no matter the temps  but temps are cool in there lights of 60s so shes getting that dark purple. May try this one time to see what it does for me. I'd rather just grow something that turns color rather than have to do that and it sone of the reason why I grow the PD cus of her color and bag appeal. SinMints is killing too


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> She smells so dank!!!! Sour kush cookies I have a SinMint pheno that's very similar to this but it doesn't get much color so very light purple but mostly green pheno.
> 
> SinMint Cookies #2
> View attachment 3541508
> ...


Shiiiiiit, fark they look AWESOME bro  
@sky rocket I've got BLP, sinmint cookies, power nap, platinum delights and nightmare cookies


----------



## greencropper (Nov 12, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Platinum Delights mid 8-9 weeks coming down soon. Cant wait to smoke the lovely lady. All around great smoke
> 
> View attachment 3541496


looks great, how would you compare the nightmare cookies against her?


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 13, 2015)

greencropper said:


> looks great, how would you compare the nightmare cookies against her?


The Nightmare Cookies is def a bigger yielder for sure as the White Nightmare stud creates beasts so you will have a nice yielding cookie cross but the flavor and smell is way different than SinMints or Platinum Delights. Testers reported crazy berry type phenos that smelled like red wine. Some hazey type flavors mixed in too. I'm only going off what testers reported as I haven't grown this but I did watch the grows and they grew well but of course its cookies so you have to watch for some herms but good conditions and they're fine.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 13, 2015)

thanks, its all good info


akhiymjames said:


> The Nightmare Cookies is def a bigger yielder for sure as the White Nightmare stud creates beasts so you will have a nice yielding cookie cross but the flavor and smell is way different than SinMints or Platinum Delights. Testers reported crazy berry type phenos that smelled like red wine. Some hazey type flavors mixed in too. I'm only going off what testers reported as I haven't grown this but I did watch the grows and they grew well but of course its cookies so you have to watch for some herms but good conditions and they're fine.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 13, 2015)

Gorillas in the Night popping the surface after 48 hrs! Excited for this one. Some of the smaller seeds I've come across.


----------



## The Knave (Nov 13, 2015)

Oh yeah, definently gonna follow this. Keep us updated with pics. Gonna hold off on mine so I'll be living vicariously through your grow


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 13, 2015)

The Knave said:


> Oh yeah, definently gonna follow this. Keep us updated with pics. Gonna hold off on mine so I'll be living vicariously through your grow


Will do for sure. I may pop a few Blue Power BX as well but I'm waiting to see if I get picked for testing this weekend.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> The Nightmare Cookies is def a bigger yielder for sure as the White Nightmare stud creates beasts so you will have a nice yielding cookie cross but the flavor and smell is way different than SinMints or Platinum Delights. Testers reported crazy berry type phenos that smelled like red wine. Some hazey type flavors mixed in too. I'm only going off what testers reported as I haven't grown this but I did watch the grows and they grew well but of course its cookies so you have to watch for some herms but good conditions and they're fine.


Good info. Those are the two I was looking at purchasing the other day. Will give them a shot my next NGR order.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Aww I see yea no need for that this Platinum Delights goes purple no matter the temps  but temps are cool in there lights of 60s so shes getting that dark purple. May try this one time to see what it does for me. I'd rather just grow something that turns color rather than have to do that and it sone of the reason why I grow the PD cus of her color and bag appeal. SinMints is killing too


Sadly that's what it's about eh... Bag appeal! Haha! It could be the worst strain ever but if it has Bag appeal then all the other people think eww ahh! I need that.

I'll need to try out some of Sin City's seeds... I just haven't because I don't want to sin you know


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 14, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Sadly that's what it's about eh... Bag appeal! Haha! It could be the worst strain ever but if it has Bag appeal then all the other people think eww ahh! I need that.
> 
> I'll need to try out some of Sin City's seeds... I just haven't because I don't want to sin you know


Yea you are right bro but it def shouldn't be that way. I really don't care how it looks long as it smokes and taste good; looks are just a plus but yea try some bro they are just as good as any of the big breeders out there. I would say try anything with the Blue Power stud as those crosses are the best to me. As you can see from the Platinum Delights and SinMints I got going the quality is there so anything crossed to the stud will be good. My next SinCity seeds will be Sins OG and Truepower OG both Blue Power crosses want to see how the stud matches up with OG cuts. I've seen lots of great Sins OG but no Truepower OG so I'm anxious to see what's in those


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 14, 2015)

yeah buddy! Seeing what that BP male can do has got me pumped to run the Blue Lime Pie crosses from CB. definitely in need of a heavy yielder with some KO power lol. Seeing what ppl are saying about the slow veg, not that bad but definitely not where I'm used to being right now.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 16, 2015)

has anyone heard when sin is gonna drop a batch of sinmint cookies again? it seems like its at least 6mths - 1yr since last drop? maybe its become a discontinued line?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 16, 2015)

greencropper said:


> has anyone heard when sin is gonna drop a batch of sinmint cookies again? it seems like its at least 6mths - 1yr since last drop? maybe its become a discontinued line?


Supposedly before years end! I need it!


----------



## greencropper (Nov 16, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Supposedly before years end! I need it!


one can only hope...same thing happened with the original grapestomper....too good, then got discontinued, missed out on it too like sinmint cookies...just being greedy really, got some nice beans in the larder...cant complain


----------



## The Knave (Nov 16, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Supposedly before years end! I need it!



Bonza Seeds has SinMints


----------



## greencropper (Nov 16, 2015)

The Knave said:


> Bonza Seeds has SinMints


i had an issue with bonza seeds 4 months ago, they listed sinmint cookies in stock, then i paid for them, then i find they are not in stock & they ask me to choose another strain, im very wary of bonza seeds...anyways ive just messaged them & asked if they have sinmints in stock in the original sealed breeders packs...be interesting what they msg me back?


----------



## The Knave (Nov 16, 2015)

I've never dealt with Bonza so I don't know. Just saw you guys wanting SinMints so I tracked it down. Don't shoot the messenger


----------



## greencropper (Nov 16, 2015)

The Knave said:


> I've never dealt with Bonza so I don't know. Just saw you guys wanting SinMints so I tracked it down. Don't shoot the messenger


not shooting the messenger man, thanks for your help, theres a number of dodgy sites offering sinmints...and lots of other strains that dont exist anymore


----------



## cannakis (Nov 17, 2015)

greencropper said:


> one can only hope...same thing happened with the original grapestomper....too good, then got discontinued, missed out on it too like sinmint cookies...just being greedy really, got some nice beans in the larder...cant complain


Damn!!! They're not bringing back grapestomper?! I need to get some of their crosses them with it and pull it out! Just snagged some of their gawd dawg! Can't wait!


greencropper said:


> not shooting the messenger man, thanks for your help, theres a number of dodgy sites offering sinmints...and lots of other strains that dont exist anymore


like who what? Sourpathseeds?


greencropper said:


> i had an issue with bonza seeds 4 months ago, they listed sinmint cookies in stock, then i paid for them, then i find they are not in stock & they ask me to choose another strain, im very wary of bonza seeds...anyways ive just messaged them & asked if they have sinmints in stock in the original sealed breeders packs...be interesting what they msg me back?


yeah that's bull shit that's weasel shit right there I hate that!

What's your alls favorite sin city?


----------



## greencropper (Nov 17, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Damn!!! They're not bringing back grapestomper?! I need to get some of their crosses them with it and pull it out! Just snagged some of their gawd dawg! Can't wait!
> 
> like who what? Sourpathseeds?
> 
> ...


the original grapestomper has not been released for approx 4-5yrs, i dont think its coming back in the original form, crosses are still being released though, if you really want a list of dodgy seedbanks most are listed on RIU if you search, and what does 'bullshit thats weasel shit right there' mean or refer too? im still going through communication with bonza seeds to find out about these sinmint cookies they say they stock, one positive thing is they are prompt in answering messages...i hope i have to eat my own words earlier, just to get those sinmints...NEWSFLASH!...sadly it looks like i wont be eating my words about bonza seeds, after 4 email exchanges from 'yes we stock sinmint cookies in sealed breeders packs' to when asked to send me pics of the sealed breeders packs reply is 'ooops sorry we only have a few loose seeds and no breeders packs'...bulllllllshit bonzzzzzzzzza seedbank


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 17, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Damn!!! They're not bringing back grapestomper?! I need to get some of their crosses them with it and pull it out! Just snagged some of their gawd dawg! Can't wait!
> 
> like who what? Sourpathseeds?
> 
> ...


Think he's saying Bonza listing as in stock, taking your loot, then telling you to pick another strain? Just shitty site updates someone's not doing their job if that's the case.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 17, 2015)

scs is dropping Sin mint before year end. I have an inkling they improved the line and either f2'd them or chose a different pollen donor.

why else would strain of the year 2014 be out of stock almost all of 2015. I wish I had the rights to that one, bcause i would have pimped that bitch out hardcore. and be in stock everywhere all year.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 17, 2015)

Any other RIU peeps doing test grows this coming round? Was super pumped when I got accepted. Hoping for fems/and or that GDP cross. They all sound great though!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 17, 2015)

me too! Any will be an honour tho. Grape nightmare or Triple Cherry Diesel sound gooood.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 17, 2015)

Yep forgot about that triple cherry. I already have a GG4xWhite Nightmare grow going on their forum so hoping for a different one.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 17, 2015)

congratulations on being accepted as testers. Now please for the love of ganja, fulfill the basic posting of once a week. do not make it harder on yourself by expecting perfection. If you try to make it a novel or best testing round ever, you set yourself up to fail. 

They have heard every excuse every year. Its amazing how much cancer, heart attacks, divorces happen to testers only. Please do not post huge pictures. ask for tips on posting good pics. research other test rounds on the forum and see how others have done it and how others have failed. 

make it nice and easy, and follow thru with your promise and you will be a tester for years to come. Just ask me, King james, for help if you need it.

sincerely,

SCS fellow tester


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 17, 2015)

Appreciate the advice. Luckily I'm on these forums daily so no excuses here. Plus my garden is half Sin already so I might as well document.

Hate when people sign up for these kind of things for free seeds or just get lazy. I'd like to continue to test for them as long as possible.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 17, 2015)

believe it or not, SCS doesnt want all perfect growers. they like to see how their stuff performs even under less than ideal conditions. I think many of testers get to be ashamed of posting their pic and quit.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 17, 2015)

I think that's mainly it Elvis they don't wanna look like amateurs so they stop posting and disappear it isn't really that hard to meet they're expectations. Weekly updates and clear pictures isn't a whole lot to ask. And they'll definitely be getting my best effort as I would like to be a lifer as well but like 99% of other growers I'm not perfect and showing my/your fuckups will go a long way in your learning as well as Sin and all the grow log followers. I'm not afraid to ask for help and the only way to get accurate advice, especially from the breeder/testers who would have great experience is to post up and not be scurred lol.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 17, 2015)

greencropper said:


> the original grapestomper has not been released for approx 4-5yrs, i dont think its coming back in the original form, crosses are still being released though, if you really want a list of dodgy seedbanks most are listed on RIU if you search, and what does 'bullshit thats weasel shit right there' mean or refer too? im still going through communication with bonza seeds to find out about these sinmint cookies they say they stock, one positive thing is they are prompt in answering messages...i hope i have to eat my own words earlier, just to get those sinmints...NEWSFLASH!...sadly it looks like i wont be eating my words about bonza seeds, after 4 email exchanges from 'yes we stock sinmint cookies in sealed breeders packs' to when asked to send me pics of the sealed breeders packs reply is 'ooops sorry we only have a few loose seeds and no breeders packs'...bulllllllshit bonzzzzzzzzza seedbank


Hahaha THATS what I was talking about weasel shit... They were just tryin to get you to give them money because they knew they couldn't otherwise... Id be interested in What exactly you get...


GrowJahsGift said:


> Think he's saying Bonza listing as in stock, taking your loot, then telling you to pick another strain? Just shitty site updates someone's not doing their job if that's the case.


Exactly


Thefarmer12 said:


> Any other RIU peeps doing test grows this coming round? Was super pumped when I got accepted. Hoping for fems/and or that GDP cross. They all sound great though!


haha how did you get to test?! I want to test!!!


Velvet Elvis said:


> congratulations on being accepted as testers. Now please for the love of ganja, fulfill the basic posting of once a week. do not make it harder on yourself by expecting perfection. If you try to make it a novel or best testing round ever, you set yourself up to fail.
> 
> They have heard every excuse every year. Its amazing how much cancer, heart attacks, divorces happen to testers only. Please do not post huge pictures. ask for tips on posting good pics. research other test rounds on the forum and see how others have done it and how others have failed.
> 
> ...


I WANT TO TEST I WANT TO TEST! Please teach me !!!! I'll keep it short and sweet...


----------



## cannakis (Nov 17, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> believe it or not, SCS doesnt want all perfect growers. they like to see how their stuff performs even under less than ideal conditions. I think many of testers get to be ashamed of posting their pic and quit.


I won't be ashamed and I agree I think that will Prove whether they're good beans or not if it can survive my dumb ass!


GrowJahsGift said:


> I think that's mainly it Elvis they don't wanna look like amateurs so they stop posting and disappear it isn't really that hard to meet they're expectations. Weekly updates and clear pictures isn't a whole lot to ask. And they'll definitely be getting my best effort as I would like to be a lifer as well but like 99% of other growers I'm not perfect and showing my/your fuckups will go a long way in your learning as well as Sin and all the grow log followers. I'm not afraid to ask for help and the only way to get accurate advice, especially from the breeder/testers who would have great experience is to post up and not be scurred lol.


yeah dats right! Don't be scurred gur!!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 17, 2015)

Gotta apply on their forum. Applications closed but you can prob apply for next round.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 17, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Gotta apply on their forum. Applications closed but you can prob apply for next round.


On thcfarmer?nevermind found it sorry


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 17, 2015)

cannakis said:


> On thcfarmer?


Homeofthedank.com - should be a forum button on their site. Go to test grows and test applications. May not be too late cause they haven't announced officially they're over.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 17, 2015)

DAMNIT!!! I'm definitely Not "legal"... Definitely Lawful but Not "legal" according to the wicked code of today...!


----------



## greencropper (Nov 27, 2015)

wonder where akhiymjames is lately?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah I dunno hey, hope he's ok


----------



## greencropper (Nov 27, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I dunno hey, hope he's ok


probly got tired of the trolls & having a holiday?...lol, but really i dont know how he keeps up with all whats happening in his scene, its a lot for sure! always like to see his posts, not a spiteful person & just reels off the good info by the ton


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2015)

greencropper said:


> probly got tired of the trolls & having a holiday?...lol, but really i dont know how he keeps up with all whats happening in his scene, its a lot for sure! always like to see his posts, not a spiteful person & just reels off the good info by the ton


Yeah probably man, it gets pretty tiring hey! He hasn't posted on Sins site for a while either so hopefully he's just been busy. I want some bud porn though lol. 
You're right too, he doesn't start shit, is hell relaxed and just loves to grow...my kind of mate  I just wish I didn't live how many thousands of miles away! Would love to chow down a few bowls with him, that's for sure


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 27, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I dunno hey, hope he's ok


James lives, he messaged me back a day or two ago but you guys are right I miss all those beautiful bud shots he's always posting. Lol.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 27, 2015)

yeah i saw him like a couple posts of mine yesterday or day before on another thread 

he is an awesome grower, very down to earth, and sooo knowledgeable I've learned countless info on his posts 

can't wait to see what he has been working on  busy time of year right now

holidays caught me up with a bunch of stuff but I'm still trying to squeeze in my RIU catchup time lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah kings the man role model for the rest of us! Just saw a post on HOTD he must be taking a bit of a break this thread is a monster!


----------



## greencropper (Nov 27, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah probably man, it gets pretty tiring hey! He hasn't posted on Sins site for a while either so hopefully he's just been busy. I want some bud porn though lol.
> You're right too, he doesn't start shit, is hell relaxed and just loves to grow...my kind of mate  I just wish I didn't live how many thousands of miles away! Would love to chow down a few bowls with him, that's for sure


im in wombatland too, for sure it would be great to go to US & meet some of these members, they have had access to a much bigger weed community than us for many years & it would be a real education, for eg like for soo many years here in oz no one would tell anyone which strain their 'hydro' was...everyone was soo secretive about what 'hydro' was...lol yet in the states everyone knows what strain they are smoking since day 1, ive been out of the mainstream scene in oz for 15yrs so i dont know if everyone in oz still doesnt know what strain they are smoking & if its all still called...'hydro'?...really used to piss me off all that secretiveness about what strains were being grown


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2015)

greencropper said:


> im in wombatland too, for sure it would be great to go to US & meet some of these members, they have had access to a much bigger weed community than us for many years & it would be a real education, for eg like for soo many years here in oz no one would tell anyone which strain their 'hydro' was...everyone was soo secretive about what 'hydro' was...lol yet in the states everyone knows what strain they are smoking since day 1, ive been out of the mainstream scene in oz for 15yrs so i dont know if everyone in oz still doesnt know what strain they are smoking & if its all still called...'hydro'?...really used to piss me off all that secretiveness about what strains were being grown


That's so true about Oz hey, everyone either calls it 'skunk' or they won't tell you at all lol. I'm slowly educating my friends here when i share what I grow. 
Totally agree about wanting to meet some peeps on here, there are quite a few that would be awesome to smoke a bowl with  
I think we all agree James is a cool cat and posts some great bud porn  
@Thefarmer12 glad to hear he's about, I'm sure he'll be back soon enough with some ridiculous pics of his girls


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 27, 2015)

Lol up here in Canada you get the same shit. Everything is either "bud" for the regular ditchweed or if it has any smell or frost its "hydro","chron" ,"Kush", or "crit". You have so many ppl producing just to sell black market buds and don't care what they're growing or even know in some cases as long as it produces decent weight and can take all the crap they dump on them to bulk them up even more. The scene is so bad in most places here ,if you don't personally know a grower that smokes what he sells, your usually getting last seasons outdoor after a 12 month sit in a freezer, over ferted /mite infested firework weed or that classic hay smell and taste. Counting the days till my gals are done. Cannot wait to smoke my own again smh. Been way too long buying absolute crap.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 27, 2015)

Some Sin babies beginning life.

1x Gorillas in the Night up front. 
2x Blue Power BX in back

Will be adding a few testers once they arrive in the mail. SC dominating my current grow it looks like.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Some Sin babies beginning life.
> 
> 1x Gorillas in the Night up front.
> 2x Blue Power BX in back
> ...


Very good man, can't wait to see that gorilla's in the night


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 28, 2015)

I just pulled pin and got a pack of gorilla grip! Can't wait to run these babies


----------



## The Knave (Nov 28, 2015)

SinCity drop @ TDT, Blue Power BX and Gorilla Grip. Guess what I'm doing Mon?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Nov 28, 2015)

How can I get a pack of Sins OG? 
Mine was jacked in a seed order.


Bawse!


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Some Sin babies beginning life.
> 
> 1x Gorillas in the Night up front.
> 2x Blue Power BX in back
> ...


That perlite will be the death of you. Get this if you want a top dressing. Perlite attracts green algae and attracts gnats like a mofo







Bawse!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 28, 2015)

Supreme bummage. I spent my last money on some bodhi ssdd last night thinking they'll probably be gone for good. Really want that grip though. Cabs pretty full to the brim anyway I guess.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 28, 2015)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> That perlite will be the death of you. Get this if you want a top dressing. Perlite attracts green algae and attracts gnats like a mofo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few people mentioned that over at the SC forums. It's weird cause I do it to keep the gnats out actually. I usually run hempy and although I get algae it's never been a prob and no gnats.

Got me second guessing now though...


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> A few people mentioned that over at the SC forums. It's weird cause I do it to keep the gnats out actually. I usually run hempy and although I get algae it's never been a prob and no gnats.
> 
> Got me second guessing now though...


It won't kill the larvae tho. But I got ortho home defense to spray on the top right after I water. It will kill the larvae. Maybe have to do it twice depending on how many you have.


Bawse!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 28, 2015)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> How can I get a pack of Sins OG?
> Mine was jacked in a seed order.
> 
> 
> Bawse!


I got you covered


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2015)

3 white cranberries in a shot glass


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 28, 2015)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> How can I get a pack of Sins OG?
> Mine was jacked in a seed order.
> 
> 
> Bawse!


http://www.midweeksong.com/sins-og.html

30 percent off with bfriday code. Midweek is legit.


----------



## taGyo (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 29, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> believe it or not, SCS doesnt want all perfect growers. they like to see how their stuff performs even under less than ideal conditions. I think many of testers get to be ashamed of posting their pic and quit.


then they shouldnt be growing, you should be growing this plant because you love it, not because you wanna hear other growers stroke your ego with you clean your room is or how pretty your girls are, its a fucken weed man, seriously!


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 29, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> http://www.midweeksong.com/sins-og.html
> 
> 30 percent off with bfriday code. Midweek is legit.


Yeah they are legit. That's where I bought my pack of sinmint cookies when it was last available.


----------



## taGyo (Nov 29, 2015)

growing weed is a lot easier then most people make it to be.


----------



## The Knave (Nov 29, 2015)

It's called weed for a reason. Just saying


----------



## futant (Nov 29, 2015)

treat her like a weed that is what she will be. check line 2 in sig.


----------



## taGyo (Nov 29, 2015)

I grow orchids, I treat them like house plants but they're still fowers.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 29, 2015)

The way I see it. "Cannabis" is an herb a "weed" is just a term coined for nuisance plants that grow in your lawn. I'm buying "weed" from someone that doesn't give a shit about the plant. It shows in their product. Anyone can grow shitty weed but because I love the plant and want the best smelling, frostiest and most potent buds I can produce. I'm going to do anything I can to accomplish my goal. Anyone that wants to go grow "weed" can go nuts. As soon as my flowers are done it'll make all the suffering the last year smoking this shitty fucking "weed" I've been forced to smoke. If your going to grow a weed take your shit to a dandelion forum.


----------



## taGyo (Nov 29, 2015)

Its a semantics argument and we're not going to change the nomenclature but I agree


----------



## Siino Gardens (Nov 30, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> 3 white cranberries in a shot glass


Mind if I come take a shot!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 30, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Mind if I come take a shot!


No! Roll through!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 30, 2015)

Sure. Any fuckstick can grow a weed plant. 

How many of said fucksticks end up with grade AAA meds?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 30, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sure. Any fuckstick can grow a weed plant.
> 
> How many of said fucksticks end up with grade AAA meds?


That's what I'm saying!!!


----------



## taGyo (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm not doing too bad.

Cheese XXL autoflower, Darkstar and C+. First grow. Under 2000w, vegged with T5 8 bulb. Dyna gro nutrients.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 3, 2015)

Alrighty looks like I received the "Triple Cherry Diesel" to test out for Sin! (Buddhas Triplets X Sour Jack)
I'm pumped!!


----------



## taGyo (Dec 3, 2015)

So what do you guys think about 48-72 hours of darkness before harvest?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 3, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Alrighty looks like I received the "Triple Cherry Diesel" to test out for Sin! (Buddhas Triplets X Sour Jack)
> I'm pumped!!


What's your name on the forums? Also have the TCD going.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 3, 2015)

taGyo said:


> So what do you guys think about 48-72 hours of darkness before harvest?


Never tried it but I'm sure it helps to get the hormones flowing. I know Sativas sometimes need it to get em started.

If the plant isn't mature it'll still probably take a week or two to really get going.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 3, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> What's your name on the forums? Also have the TCD going.


It's........DSTRUKTVBAYC


----------



## Ray black (Dec 4, 2015)

White Nightmare update

Will get some pics of them up soon

So, I have 5 females of white night I have been running.

This stuff is SO frosty and the smell is insane. It's like super dank cotton candy/bubble gum

One pheno is stinking up my entire room lol. Serious, it's nuts!! She is super blue dream leaning too, I am pumped

Really though, this is some of the greasiest gals I have ever ran..it's crazy awesome stuf, don't hesitate to grab


----------



## Ray black (Dec 4, 2015)

Seems to be finishing fat too.

Really, I can't say enough great stuff about this strain.

I am running Bodhi genes next to a white Nightmare and so far, Sin City is putting them to shame


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ray black said:


> White Nightmare update
> 
> Will get some pics of them up soon
> 
> ...


super glad to hear this! i grabbed a pack of the f2 of these a while back and wasn't sure if it was a good choice but now looking back I'm hyped

i shall give her a run in the next couple months next to some TGA and Bodhi gear lets see how they all compare I'm sure ill find a couple keepers outta all these packs of seeds I'm gonna run in 2016

just gotta finish up my clone onlys a lil then i can start pheno hunting like crazy


----------



## kushguy (Dec 4, 2015)

Can someone anyone please tell me what seed bank I can purchase sin city's sin mint cookies from? I have tried their website which list their distributers but the strain is either sold out or not available.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 4, 2015)

you can buy them from alot of places, whether they have them in stock is another story


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 4, 2015)

no sinmints till the new year I believe


----------



## greencropper (Dec 5, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> no sinmints till the new year I believe


been a looooooooooooooooooooooooong time since last drop....


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 5, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> no sinmints till the new year I believe


Yeah I think Sin said December but it don't seem like that's happening.


----------



## Igotthe6 (Dec 5, 2015)

kushguy said:


> Can someone anyone please tell me what seed bank I can purchase sin city's sin mint cookies from? I have tried their website which list their distributers but the strain is either sold out or not available.


http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/sin-city-seeds


----------



## Invactus (Dec 5, 2015)

any idea where to get Thunderstruck or AC/DC seeds from in the UK? thanks


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 5, 2015)

Igotthe6 said:


> http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/sin-city-seeds


Theyre sold it just like everyone else End of the year/new year is from SIN himself.


----------



## kushguy (Dec 6, 2015)

If anyone hears that sin's has restocked please comment on the forum or personal message me.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 6, 2015)

taGyo said:


> So what do you guys think about 48-72 hours of darkness before harvest?


 It works but I do 24-48 72 is to long for me.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 6, 2015)

@akhiymjames u still here ? Lol


----------



## taGyo (Dec 6, 2015)

v.s one said:


> It works but I do 24-48 72 is to long for me.


Yeah I just did it with those two autoflowers and they crystallized beautifully


----------



## taGyo (Dec 6, 2015)

I need some sin city gear to contribute :/


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 6, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> It's........DSTRUKTVBAYC


Ah ok there's only 3 of us testing the triple cherry so I knew you had to be that or the other guy lol


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 6, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Ah ok there's only 3 of us testing the triple cherry so I knew you had to be that or the other guy lol


Watchout, the bean thieves might come looking for you 3!  I heard simon cowell got his house robbed while he was sleeping. Be careful.... don't sleep ... those beans are priceless!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 6, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Watchout, the bean thieves might come looking for you 3!  I heard simon cowell got his house robbed while he was sleeping. Be careful.... don't sleep ... those beans are priceless!


Luckily I have two guard cats watching the plants at all times. Seriously though they want to eat all my plants at all times.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 6, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Ah ok there's only 3 of us testing the triple cherry so I knew you had to be that or the other guy lol


Really figured there'd be more of us I'm feeling the pressure lol.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 6, 2015)

You are the three muskateers, we need you!!!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 6, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Really figured there'd be more of us I'm feeling the pressure lol.


Yeah it's pretty strange that none of them finished it last round. Kinda makes me mad that they'd get a 85 dollar pack of seeds free and not even post a couple pics up. Testing is beneficial for the breeder and the customer. 

Sick genetics though I'm pretty excited. All mine are above soil as of today.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 6, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Luckily I have two guard cats watching the plants at all times. Seriously though they want to eat all my plants at all times.


I had a cat that did that she was 21 yrs old so I figured she was doing it for her glaucoma


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 6, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah it's pretty strange that none of them finished it last round. Kinda makes me mad that they'd get a 85 dollar pack of seeds free and not even post a couple pics up. Testing is beneficial for the breeder and the customer.
> 
> Sick genetics though I'm pretty excited. All mine are above soil as of today.


There's always gonna be some shady fucks. All we can do is what they should've.... Rock the shit outta these beans! 11/13 have split in the paper towel. Goin in dirt most likely tomorrow.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 6, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I had a cat that did that she was 21 yrs old so I figured she was doing it for her glaucoma


Well I know there's something in a nutrition that makes them crave green leaves of all kinds. My two girls go after any and all plants no discrimination. I'll usually throw them a few fan leaves during trim and they fight over them lol.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 7, 2015)

Blue Power BX (LVBK x Blue Power) babies slower veggers, prob cause of the Bubba in 'em.

 

Gorillas in the Night (gg#4 x white nightmare) fem


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 7, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Well I know there's something in a nutrition that makes them crave green leaves of all kinds. My two girls go after any and all plants no discrimination. I'll usually throw them a few fan leaves during trim and they fight over them lol.


That's F'd up my cat would only eat trim leaves and only while I was trimming. Never touched anything else lol.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 7, 2015)

taGyo said:


> I need some sin city gear to contribute :/


Thedankteam.com has Sins 
Lilac Jack on for $50 /15 regs
Aliens Jackd Up says $85 but if you click on it it says $65  pretty good deals!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 7, 2015)

@Thefarmer12 13/13 germ on those Triple Cherry Diesel! See if they get through the dirt! Worked nights gonna crash till 7pm then into the shit we go!


----------



## diamonddav (Dec 7, 2015)

I just got an order from the dank team in the mail today!! sin city-aliens nightmare and frozen tangerines 7 pack of fems on each of those.cant wait to pop these and see whats in store. ive been wanting to try sins out for a while


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 7, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> @Thefarmer12 13/13 germ on those Triple Cherry Diesel! See if they get through the dirt! Worked nights gonna crash till 7pm then into the shit we go!


Nice! Mine popped through their plugs pretty quick as well. Unfortunately I let two of em stretch a bit so I'll have to replant em tonight at some point. They're really healthy looking seedlings. Gonna give em a week or two and probably just send em into flower. I'm thinking they might stretch quite a bit anyway with the genetics they have.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 7, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Thedankteam.com has Sins
> Lilac Jack on for $50 /15 regs
> Aliens Jackd Up says $85 but if you click on it it says $65  pretty good deals!


I'm still pondering that lilac jack. Power purps and the Jack stud you really can't go wrong. I have absolutely no room in my cab though and have some bodhi to buy. So cheap though with the 10% off too.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 7, 2015)

diamonddav said:


> I just got an order from the dank team in the mail today!! sin city-aliens nightmare and frozen tangerines 7 pack of fems on each of those.cant wait to pop these and see whats in store. ive been wanting to try sins out for a while


Check out the logs on HOTD.com those strains look fire!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 7, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Nice! Mine popped through their plugs pretty quick as well. Unfortunately I let two of em stretch a bit so I'll have to replant em tonight at some point. They're really healthy looking seedlings. Gonna give em a week or two and probably just send em into flower. I'm thinking they might stretch quite a bit anyway with the genetics they have.


Im gonna have to let mine veg at least 6 weeks  need to make sure my HPS is wide open. Got so much stuff in veg right now, 
Agent Orange X1
BLP X PCP X3
BLS X2
BLP F2 X3
Somango X3
Alien OG X Triangle Kush auto X 5 
And now TCD X 13......
Wouldn't be so bad if they weren't all different sizes/stages of growth and all crammed under s 400W MH smh lol. Looks my AO and Plushberry are going to be getting some company under the 1K!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 7, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I'm still pondering that lilac jack. Power purps and the Jack stud you really can't go wrong. I have absolutely no room in my cab though and have some bodhi to buy. So cheap though with the 10% off too.


Thedankteam is generally $40-$70 cheaper than in the UK. I wish SIN would've given the KLC promo to them instead of the Tude n Choice


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 7, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Im gonna have to let mine veg at least 6 weeks  need to make sure my HPS is wide open. Got so much stuff in veg right now,
> Agent Orange X1
> BLP X PCP X3
> BLS X2
> ...


I know the feeling I'm always cramming shit into my cab. I had to buy 1/2 gallon pots today cause I have no room for the 1 gal. Should be sufficient in SOG since I usually use 2 Liter pop bottles.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 7, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> @akhiymjames u still here ? Lol


I'm still here bro. Been working hard being family man. Around this time is busy as hell for me this year but I'll be back posting on the regular more. Lost a lot a plants to some bugs man really sucked males and females. Still have some good keepers tho but I can get a few back not worried about those but its ok. Gonna do some seed popping here soon get back in the groove now that the area that was infested is all cleaned up which was my seedling/clone/male closet. Def will get some SinCIty going which will be the Truepower and Sins OG.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 7, 2015)

He's bacccccckkkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm still here bro. Been working hard being family man. Around this time is busy as hell for me this year but I'll be back posting on the regular more. Lost a lot a plants to some bugs man really sucked males and females. Still have some good keepers tho but I can get a few back not worried about those but its ok. Gonna do some seed popping here soon get back in the groove now that the area that was infested is all cleaned up which was my seedling/clone/male closet. Def will get some SinCIty going which will be the Truepower and Sins OG.


I understand that especially this time of year! Been running the roads and working 60hr weeks on nightshift lol. Xmas is a killer for me! Sorry to hear about the bugs just had a thrip invasion myself. Beat those lil fuckers down finally tho! What type of pest did u have?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 7, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I know the feeling I'm always cramming shit into my cab. I had to buy 1/2 gallon pots today cause I have no room for the 1 gal. Should be sufficient in SOG since I usually use 2 Liter pop bottles.


Lol I went down to plant my testers and realized I was short like 8 pots lmao. They ended up in containers ranging from 1 being shot glass size to .25L up to either .5L or 1L not sure how big those one really are. Looks ghetto as fuck but it's all good


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm still here bro. Been working hard being family man. Around this time is busy as hell for me this year but I'll be back posting on the regular more. Lost a lot a plants to some bugs man really sucked males and females. Still have some good keepers tho but I can get a few back not worried about those but its ok. Gonna do some seed popping here soon get back in the groove now that the area that was infested is all cleaned up which was my seedling/clone/male closet. Def will get some SinCIty going which will be the Truepower and Sins OG.


Broski!! Good to hear you have just been busy, we've been worried man!! Sucks to hear about the bugs though  
Hope to see some dank from you soon mate!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 8, 2015)

Early crack shot!
 Triple Cherry Diesel


----------



## blackforest (Dec 9, 2015)

The Classic Blue Power frosting up nicely. About 3-4 weeks left


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 10, 2015)

blackforest said:


> The Classic Blue Power frosting up nicely. About 3-4 weeks left
> View attachment 3560823


Man, that is some crazy frost


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 11, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man, that is some crazy frost


You see what Blue Power brings to the table when bred with. My Platinum Delights and SinMints got just like that. Straight quality


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 11, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I understand that especially this time of year! Been running the roads and working 60hr weeks on nightshift lol. Xmas is a killer for me! Sorry to hear about the bugs just had a thrip invasion myself. Beat those lil fuckers down finally tho! What type of pest did u have?


Had those same bastards and spider mites. Had to get rid of everything in that cab I was just glad it wasn't my main veg tent would've been a sad time fareal. Its all good first time ever having bugs so I never had a preventative measure going but I'll get some neem and some other stuff to use maybe some Azamax to water in once or twice a month


----------



## futant (Dec 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Had those same bastards and spider mites. Had to get rid of everything in that cab I was just glad it wasn't my main veg tent would've been a sad time fareal. Its all good first time ever having bugs so I never had a preventative measure going but I'll get some neem and some other stuff to use maybe some Azamax to water in once or twice a month


Hey James glad to hear things are well for you. I am absolutely stoked to hear you are gonna run Sin's OG. Post up when your popping, maybe I will scoot my Sin's OG in front of Aliens Jacked up and run it at the same time.
I would love to do to some Sin City Gear what I'm doin with my Ace Malawi (day 65)


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 11, 2015)

futant said:


> Hey James glad to hear things are well for you. I am absolutely stoked to hear you are gonna run Sin's OG. Post up when your popping, maybe I will scoot my Sin's OG in front of Aliens Jacked up and run it at the same time.
> I would love to do to some Sin City Gear what I'm doin with my Ace Malawi (day 65)
> View attachment 3562212
> View attachment 3562213


Yea had a lil setback and been working hard for the Xmas and daughter birthday the day after. Mrs is expecting so its just been very hectic for me plus they want to go to Florida for Xmas so I think I will be in Brandon for a few days. So just trying to get everything rolling and back on track. Cant wait till this is all over with its crazy for me round this time.

Bro get some SinCity going when you get the chance I promise you wont regret it. I say run the Sins OG everything the Blue Power stud touches is turned into diamonds. Straight quality in most of the beans but I have seen great stuff from the Aliens Jacked Up so I'm sure you cant go wrong with any one of them


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 11, 2015)

@akhiymjames glad to see you around again.

There was a lull, lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> You see what Blue Power brings to the table when bred with. My Platinum Delights and SinMints got just like that. Straight quality


I'm looking forward to seeing how mine come out bro!! The BLP's arent doing too well though, dunno if it's a pH problem or they just dont like being watered, they get fed every 3 days as opposed to the others every day, they just wont grow properly. I want to see these BLP take off and show me some pie


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 11, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing how mine come out bro!! The BLP's arent doing too well though, dunno if it's a pH problem or they just dont like being watered, they get fed every 3 days as opposed to the others every day, they just wont grow properly. I want to see these BLP take off and show me some pie


Be patient with the BLP my took about 2-3 weeks to really take off since the transplant tho...puttin out lol 
O and they like it a lil dry when they're little man


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 12, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Be patient with the BLP my took about 2-3 weeks to really take off since the transplant tho...puttin out lol
> O and they like it a lil dry when they're little man


Cheers bro, that's good to know  I know these beans are good, I just want to see them shine!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 12, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Be patient with the BLP my took about 2-3 weeks to really take off since the transplant tho...puttin out lol
> O and they like it a lil dry when they're little man


Couldn't have said it any better myself. My BLP did the same thing they are a lil finicky when they are little. Every tester ran into this same problem when it was being tested. Don't know why but after a good few weeks and transplant they take off after and show no signs of slow growth. Thankfully I didn't lose my BLP lady she wasn't in the infected area so she is still moving along lost the male tho.


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 12, 2015)

I couldn't resist so i figured out that I'll have some room to pop 6 out of my 15 sinmint cookies. Will keep y'all posted. I put these in a cup of water for 24 hours then I'll put them in a paper towel, then to rapid rooters........


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 12, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> I couldn't resist so i figured out that I'll have some room to pop 6 out of my 15 sinmint cookies. Will keep y'all posted. I put these in a cup of water for 24 hours then I'll put them in a paper towel, then to rapid rooters........


Those sinmints r killer man I haven't seen a bad grow or photo yet!! Everyone loves them


----------



## Ray black (Dec 13, 2015)

So my white nightmares are so ridiculously fire..

Gonna run sin og next too, good call

Either way, sin city has seriously impressed me. I mean wow.

I will get a pic of these girls. They went from scraggly little ladies to the most frost goals I have seen in a long time. And the smell is SO sweet and unique

Sin city out performed Bodhi by far ( I ran three bodhi strains too btw ) love this stuff


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Couldn't have said it any better myself. My BLP did the same thing they are a lil finicky when they are little. Every tester ran into this same problem when it was being tested. Don't know why but after a good few weeks and transplant they take off after and show no signs of slow growth. Thankfully I didn't lose my BLP lady she wasn't in the infected area so she is still moving along lost the male tho.


Bro mine seem to be getting worse, one has some crazy rust spots (i would say from my pH being out so much) and she just hasnt recovered. Was hoping to top them already but can't until they are healthy. This LED light is taking some dialling in, I tell you. All my girls look like shit this round  i really want these Sin beans to shine like I know they can, enviro factors are the enemy sometimes!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 15, 2015)

What's ur RH? Sometimes too dry and the plants can't transpire quick enough? Rust spots may be a Cal def too tho...ph being out will lockout ur Calcium uptake depending on how far it was out. Calcium has a pretty wide ph availability but I see deficiencies in a lot of ppls grows. Week 4 in veg is usually when you will start to see it and usually first two weeks of flower they need a boost during those periods. What medium are they in?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 15, 2015)

Just remembered your doing Hempy. Going with Ph for my final answer lol.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 15, 2015)

Mine r about 75% recovered from my Well water induced ph imbalance. They looked stunted for 3weeks but have went from 3"- 12" in about a week -week1/2. Don't give up just yet brotha!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 15, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> What's ur RH? Sometimes too dry and the plants can't transpire quick enough? Rust spots may be a Cal def too tho...ph being out will lockout ur Calcium uptake depending on how far it was out. Calcium has a pretty wide ph availability but I see deficiencies in a lot of ppls grows. Week 4 in veg is usually when you will start to see it and usually first two weeks of flower they need a boost during those periods. What medium are they in?


RH is pretty low man, round 40% as it's pretty hot here at the moment. Some are drying out quickly and not being affected and some that stay wet are being affected worse, I'm putting it down to pH as well. It was up around 6.5 when I thought it was 6  so I'd say calcium lockout is likely! 
Cheers for the info dude, I reckon it's spot on!! I ain'r giving up man, I will fight as long as they do lol.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 16, 2015)

I run DWC when I'm doing hydro my best results came when I adjusted my res to 5.7 then let it climb to 6.1 id let it go through that range until ph stabilized and set it to 5.8 would just check it everyday until res change. Worked well for me but I have no exp in Hempy. I'm guessing ur running drippers and a drain to waste setup? If so your ph will fluctuate big time for the first day or two on a fresh res. Even more if the girls are hungry and they either eat (raising ph) or drink (lowering ph).


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I run DWC when I'm doing hydro my best results came when I adjusted my res to 5.7 then let it climb to 6.1 id let it go through that range until ph stabilized and set it to 5.8 would just check it everyday until res change. Worked well for me but I have no exp in Hempy. I'm guessing ur running drippers and a drain to waste setup? If so your ph will fluctuate big time for the first day or two on a fresh res. Even more if the girls are hungry and they either eat (raising ph) or drink (lowering ph).


Yeah I'm feeding from a 3L bottle lol. My pH is usually spot on, my pH pen needed calibrating...bad, so I reckon that may have been it, they are getting better now, just stunted them a bit. My hydro used to be boss, just don't have the space to use it now I'm in a cupboard. Would love to do a massive scrog again though!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 16, 2015)

That's good to hear buddy! Perseverance is the way!


----------



## Lucis (Dec 16, 2015)

Getting a blue power party started, pretty excited.


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 16, 2015)

Lucis said:


> Getting a blue power party started, pretty excited.


Keep us posted on your grow.....man I'm excited for you.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> That's good to hear buddy! Perseverance is the way!


Thanks man  and agreed, it will not get the better of me!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 17, 2015)

Gorillas in the Night. Topped and gettin' branchy. Ready for flower in a few days.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 17, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Would love to do a massive scrog again though!!


I've always wanted to scrog but never had the balls to try it. I like keeping it simple but man the yields on some peoples scrog grows...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 17, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I've always wanted to scrog but never had the balls to try it. I like keeping it simple but man the yields on some peoples scrog grows...


It's actually really easy hey, a little bit of maintenance until week 3 of flower but after that it looks after itself. Just wish I had the room to do it again, one day  
Dude, that gorillas in the night is looking real nice


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 17, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I've always wanted to scrog but never had the balls to try it. I like keeping it simple but man the yields on some peoples scrog grows...


All you gotta do is start a couple plants in the corners let em grow into the scrog then weave the branches along the netting horizontally until she's about 75-80% filled then flip the switch and let em rock man! Basically your drawbacks are longer veg time and you lose the ability to move your girls around but the yield increase makes up for it lol.


----------



## Beemo (Dec 17, 2015)

sin mint cookies reg
just dropping 6
hoping for a mint cut. 

nice tamper proof sticker scs.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 17, 2015)

Might have to scrog next round then just to say I tried it


Beemo said:


> sin mint cookies reg
> just dropping 6
> hoping for a mint cut.
> 
> nice tamper proof sticker scs.


Keep us updated buddy. Seems a lot of peeps are getting their sin mints going and it's making me super jealous!

Are the sin mints fem? Never thought to look. Edit: nevermind you said they were regs already. Thought maybe they had em in both.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 17, 2015)

@Beemo Guessing you've had that pack stashed for a bit? Unless you know where the sinmints are now?


----------



## since1991 (Dec 17, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> All you gotta do is start a couple plants in the corners let em grow into the scrog then weave the branches along the netting horizontally until she's about 75-80% filled then flip the switch and let em rock man! Basically your drawbacks are longer veg time and you lose the ability to move your girls around but the yield increase makes up for it lol.


Scrog no doubt puts out weight for low plant numbers. But i run perpetual rooms. One room always vegging and rooms always for flowering. Short of putting a net trellis frame on casters and rolling it into the flower rooms scrog isnt really feasable for a perpetual system where your pulling out plants and harvesting and replacing them with nice bushes every 3 to 5 weeks. Scrog is great for one room do all setups. Not very efficient though. Correct me if iam wrong.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 17, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Scrog no doubt puts out weight for low plant numbers. But i run perpetual rooms. One room always vegging and rooms always for flowering. Short of putting a net trellis frame on casters and rolling it into the flower rooms scrog isnt really feasable for a perpetual system where your pulling out plants and harvesting and replacing them with nice bushes every 3 to 5 weeks. Scrog is great for one room do all setups. Not very efficient though. Correct me if iam wrong.


Yeah I've run perpetual SOG for quite a lomg while before the last year or so. My situation only allow one cab and a small one for keeping moms/cuts aroumd now. Perpetual is always the way to go if you have the spaces.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 17, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Scrog no doubt puts out weight for low plant numbers. But i run perpetual rooms. One room always vegging and rooms always for flowering. Short of putting a net trellis frame on casters and rolling it into the flower rooms scrog isnt really feasable for a perpetual system where your pulling out plants and harvesting and replacing them with nice bushes every 3 to 5 weeks. Scrog is great for one room do all setups. Not very efficient though. Correct me if iam wrong.


If your running start to finish on your lamp it's definitely a lot easier. Scrogs are more efficient with multiple lamps/rooms. That's when you should really implement it.


----------



## Beemo (Dec 18, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> @Beemo Guessing you've had that pack stashed for a bit? Unless you know where the sinmints are now?


yeah. got this way back. around april of last yr.


----------



## Beemo (Dec 18, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Thought maybe they had em in both.


they do have them in both.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 18, 2015)

Beemo said:


> yeah. got this way back. around april of last yr.


hell yeah i got a pack of sin mints from around then ill get to this year i swear haha i need to stop buying beans


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 18, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Scrog no doubt puts out weight for low plant numbers. But i run perpetual rooms. One room always vegging and rooms always for flowering. Short of putting a net trellis frame on casters and rolling it into the flower rooms scrog isnt really feasable for a perpetual system where your pulling out plants and harvesting and replacing them with nice bushes every 3 to 5 weeks. Scrog is great for one room do all setups. Not very efficient though. Correct me if iam wrong.


This is exactly my issue and why I haven't scrogged. I veg and flower in separate spaces with the idea of harvesting every 3 weeks or so.


----------



## since1991 (Dec 18, 2015)

My electric bill would be insane if i vegged in the bloom rooms. No way.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 21, 2015)

here ya go ladies. Welcome back king james. heres some inspiration for ya. Platinum delights. greasy and oily as fuck. dankest of the dank.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 21, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> here ya go ladies. Welcome back king james. heres some inspiration for ya. Platinum delights. greasy and oily as fuck. dankest of the dank.View attachment 3569778 View attachment 3569779


That is some crazy dank mate, top work


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 21, 2015)

this plant has like 24 tops. and my camera sux.... glad you got yer beans.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 21, 2015)

My gorilla grip is in the house! Got them in the mail today. Turns out I was given an incorrect tracking number which is understandable given how busy the dank team are at the moment. No harm done, totally stoked to get them! I got some wicked looking freebies too, Danny Og from Head in the Clouds, the pic on their insta looks dank, definitely going to run them soon  Merry Christmas indeed!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 22, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> this plant has like 24 tops. and my camera sux.... glad you got yer beans.


Cheers mate, must remember to be more patient next time. You would think after nearly 30 orders I would be the most patient person ever!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 22, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> My gorilla grip is in the house! Got them in the mail today. Turns out I was given an incorrect tracking number which is understandable given how busy the dank team are at the moment. No harm done, totally stoked to get them! I got some wicked looking freebies too, Danny Og from Head in the Clouds, the pic on their insta looks dank, definitely going to run them soon  Merry Christmas indeed!!


Told ya they'd come through! Good to hear it.


----------



## since1991 (Dec 22, 2015)

Velvet Elvis.....that my homie is some pure hell fire rite there. Satans Pitchfork type shit. Damn. Good job. Sin city has the fire dont they!!!! I likey.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 22, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Told ya they'd come through! Good to hear it.


You sure did bro! I will listen next time, for sure


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2015)

where is king james?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 22, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Velvet Elvis.....that my homie is some pure hell fire rite there. Satans Pitchfork type shit. Damn. Good job. Sin city has the fire dont they!!!! I likey.


Plat d and sinmints....goddam  can't go wrong with either it seems.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 22, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> where is king james?


Been absent here and the SC forums. Busy with work and family, sure do miss drooling over his bud shots though. Understandable. Sure he'll be back eventually.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Dec 22, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bro mine seem to be getting worse, one has some crazy rust spots (i would say from my pH being out so much) and she just hasnt recovered. Was hoping to top them already but can't until they are healthy. This LED light is taking some dialling in, I tell you. All my girls look like shit this round  i really want these Sin beans to shine like I know they can, enviro factors are the enemy sometimes!!


 thirsty for cal/mag is what I have notice


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 22, 2015)

swagslayer420 said:


> thirsty for cal/mag is what I have notice


I've been giving them cal/mag as well, I think my issues were more pH and the heat. My box got up to 49 celcius the other day and fried them all pretty hard! Hoping they pick up over the next few days so I can flip after xmas!


----------



## Beemo (Dec 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> where is king james?


in Cleveland. they're playing the knicks tonight.

sm update.
4 out of 6 popped out. 
but the other 2 did germinate, after i did alittle inspection.
anybody seen this before? little tiny white worms? they ate my bean sprout.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 23, 2015)

who those worms ate ur seedling?


----------



## Beemo (Dec 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> who those worms ate ur seedling?


yup


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 23, 2015)

thats crazy! what kinda dirt


----------



## Beemo (Dec 23, 2015)

this happened to me once before. didnt think much of it. but now, it has my attention.
kinda pissed that i lost 2 due to worms, instead of not germinating. 
might have to start the paper towel method again.


----------



## Beemo (Dec 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> thats crazy! what kinda dirt


its an organic seedling mix i put together. 
peat, ewc, compost, rice hulls.


----------



## Beemo (Dec 23, 2015)

figured out what it was.... 
might just stick with the soil method. 
found out it can happen to paper towel method too.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/wtf-little-white-worms-eatin-my-seeds.117571/


----------



## Hiero1 (Dec 23, 2015)

It's the baby knat larva in Roots soil.I just lost a couple myself.


----------



## Beemo (Dec 23, 2015)

yeah. i remember seeing that 1 gnat flying around that i killed a last week..
going to have to net it up next time... 

it is unusually warm around here. still have mosquitoes and other flying insects around in winter season... wtf... 
global warming is no b.s.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 23, 2015)

use some bti next time u germinate , or some great white.


----------



## Beemo (Dec 23, 2015)

using my rain water next time. it has dunks in it. 
was using ro water. 
i was worried the cold rain water would stunt it. 

great white isnt organic, so i use fungi perfect. 
but i've heard good things about great white.


----------



## Beemo (Dec 24, 2015)

since i lost a couple sm
thought i replace it with kushberry from dna...
a freebie i got awhile back....


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 25, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!


Merry Christmas champion


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 25, 2015)

Lol I like the sound of that!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 25, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3571899


Ha ha ha my favourite movie of all time!!


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 25, 2015)

Beemo said:


> sin mint cookies reg
> just dropping 6
> hoping for a mint cut.
> 
> nice tamper proof sticker scs.


Beemo how are those sin mint beans doing? I have 6 right now. I'll flower mine when I'm able to take a cutting from each of them.......I use canna start to feed them when they are seedlings...


----------



## kermit2692 (Dec 26, 2015)

Gnat larvae in roots?? Last run at a friends place we blamed his shitty basement that lets in a little water on our gnat issue but it came just after opening a bag of roots...i love that stuff, or did. Is this common, is roots no good anymore? What's the deal


----------



## Beemo (Dec 26, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Beemo how are those sin mint beans doing? I have 6 right now. I'll flower mine when I'm able to take a cutting from each of them.......I use canna start to feed them when they are seedlings...


they're doing great....
just transplanted them from seedling mix to weak soil mix.....



kermit2692 said:


> Gnat larvae in roots?? Last run at a friends place we blamed his shitty basement that lets in a little water on our gnat issue but it came just after opening a bag of roots...i love that stuff, or did. Is this common, is roots no good anymore? What's the deal


never used roots or ff because of that reason.
i make my own organic mix...


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I've always wanted to scrog but never had the balls to try it. I like keeping it simple but man the yields on some peoples scrog grows...


You would yield more if you buried that stem a bit deeper in the medium.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 26, 2015)

Roots organic soil should come with azamax or something lol. They're notorious for fungus gnats in their soil.


----------



## Lucis (Dec 26, 2015)

So with the holidays I didn't get a chance to up my nutes so they didn't take off as fast as they could of, but looking good now I'm no longer busy. Blue power and they popped out the coco about 12 days ago.

Oh and yes that's sand on top my coco, I'm paranoid as hell about gnats after I got them like a year ago when I switched to coco.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 27, 2015)

Lucis said:


> So with the holidays I didn't get a chance to up my nutes so they didn't take off as fast as they could of, but looking good now I'm no longer busy. Blue power and they popped out the coco about 12 days ago.
> 
> Oh and yes that's sand on top my coco, I'm paranoid as hell about gnats after I got them like a year ago when I switched to coco.


Mosquito dunks work well if you're still paranoid. I usually use perlite on top of soil to keep em out but they've been a nuisance with this warm winter we've had in Midwest. Crush a few up on top of soil and them baby's will be goners.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 27, 2015)

DesertGrow89 said:


> You would yield more if you buried that stem a bit deeper in the medium.


Never had yield issues but if that's true I appreciate the advice. Since I use small containers I sometimes wait too long to transplant and I'm trying to shove a huge healthy rootball into a not-much-larger container.


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Dec 27, 2015)

who's genetics are these akhiymjames?


----------



## kermit2692 (Dec 27, 2015)

Well hell good to know I had liked it the roots just feels nice on your hand.. Looks like I'll be making a mix from now on


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Dec 27, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Never had yield issues but if that's true I appreciate the advice. Since I use small containers I sometimes wait too long to transplant and I'm trying to shove a huge healthy rootball into a not-much-larger container.


The larger the surface area of a plants root system, the more nutrients it should be able to uptake. Try(with two plants of identical genetics) burying the rootball up to the first leafset on one plant and placing another rootballs top just beneath the surface of the transplant soil.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 28, 2015)

Tallest Rhubarb Pie (BlueLimePie X PlatinumCherryPie)
  Fed at 550ppm cpl days ago. May need to drop to 400 going into flower. Probably top and give them a few more days. New growth looks good but the mid level stuff s lil dark for my liking. Not sure where these giant ass fan traits came from but Jesus! Ones in pic are 9"+ long and that plant there is 24" tall.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 29, 2015)

My sequoia strawberry room at 2.5 weeks


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 29, 2015)

Looking good drew. What medium and lights are you using?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 29, 2015)

The coco and lights I use are from the same company. Check out sustainablegt.com. The lights are 315s and the best I've ever used.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 29, 2015)

No other light compares for veg. And for flower my plants finish a week to 10 days quicker and are more frosty then they ever were under hps.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 29, 2015)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Tallest Rhubarb Pie (BlueLimePie X PlatinumCherryPie)
> View attachment 3573699 View attachment 3573700 Fed at 550ppm cpl days ago. May need to drop to 400 going into flower. Probably top and give them a few more days. New growth looks good but the mid level stuff s lil dark for my liking. Not sure where these giant ass fan traits came from but Jesus! Ones in pic are 9"+ long and that plant there is 24" tall.


Looking good mate, nice and healthy


----------



## kindnug (Dec 29, 2015)

I see they run their bulbs in a horizontal oriented reflector.
The light/heat would spread differently than the vertical reflectors Hydrofarm/Sunsystem use.

Why do you think these are better than the other CMH/LEC systems?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 29, 2015)

kindnug said:


> I see they run their bulbs in a horizontal oriented reflector.
> The light/heat would spread differently than the vertical reflectors Hydrofarm/Sunsystem use.
> 
> Why do you think these are better than the other CMH/LEC systems?


In my opinion any set up with the Phillips 315 is better than HPS. I have not run sunsystems but I was told they run hotter than mine which defeats the purpose of stacking the lights one in front of the other. Mine also daisy chain. You can daisy chain 7 lights in a row and plug that row into one outlet. There are more and more companies developing these 315s set up. The cheapest route I've seen is through a company called grobal. Check them out


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 29, 2015)

Grobaldistributors.com


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 29, 2015)

I also have friends who are ordering all the parts and putting them together themselves. Some are useing wing reflectors and others are designing hoods similar to mine.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 29, 2015)

About to flip this Gorillas in the Night. She's about a foot tall already and super vigorous. Will be taking a few clones for sure. Triple Cherry Diesel testers and Blue Power BX also getting the flip. Will update with bud shots in due time.


----------



## blackforest (Dec 31, 2015)

chopped my blue power tent 2 days ago. Super sticky and crazy dank smelling. Love this strain.


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 31, 2015)

blackforest said:


> chopped my blue power tent 2 days ago. Super sticky and crazy dank smelling. Love this strain.
> 
> View attachment 3575407 View attachment 3575408


Nice. Did you defoliate early in flower?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 31, 2015)

blackforest said:


> chopped my blue power tent 2 days ago. Super sticky and crazy dank smelling. Love this strain.
> 
> View attachment 3575407 View attachment 3575408


These are the f1 I assume and not the newer f2s?

Nice job those are beauties. Can always see why they use it in a lot of their work.


----------



## blackforest (Jan 1, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice. Did you defoliate early in flower?


Yes, quite a bit actually. It was a jungle in there. There are some more pics in my journal (link in my signature) They turned out very well. Right now still drying, almost ready for the jars!


----------



## blackforest (Jan 1, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> These are the f1 I assume and not the newer f2s?
> 
> Nice job those are beauties. Can always see why they use it in a lot of their work.


These were F2's.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 1, 2016)

I purchased my 1st order of the 2016 year. Sincity aliens on moonshine, fem 7 pack

*ALIENS ON MOONSHINE*
Colorful and frosty, the Aliens on Moonshine is one of our flagship strains. Only a few packs were released to the public so these are very rare.

Lineage: Sour Alien x WhiteMoonshine

Flowering Time: 50-60 Days

Ratio: 20% Sativa 80% Indica

Yield: 300-500 Grams per square meter

Flavor And Smell: Citrus and hash-like flavors.


----------



## greywind (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll be getting the SCS beans from TDT NYE promo. Went with Exotic Genetics to get the freebies, but Blue Power and Triple Cherry Diesel will be very welcome in my home. Does anybody know what version of Blue Power they were giving away? Cheers!


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 1, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> The coco and lights I use are from the same company. Check out sustainablegt.com. The lights are 315s and the best I've ever used.


I did some quick reading on them and from what I read is that they are great for veg and moms.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 1, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I did some quick reading on them and from what I read is that they are great for veg and moms.


Absolutely. If your on Instagram check out homebrewer420 and guyforgot. They are head growers for a dispensary that runs the same lights that I do. They have tons of pics for you to see the results of the lights.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 1, 2016)

Triple Cherry Diesel testers


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 1, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3576083 Triple Cherry Diesel testers


Sick dude, looking lush as


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 1, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Absolutely. If your on Instagram check out homebrewer420 and guyforgot. They are head growers for a dispensary that runs the same lights that I do. They have tons of pics for you to see the results of the lights.


Hey drew it's guyforget and homebrew420


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 1, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Hey drew it's guyforget and homebrew420


Ya my bad homebrew not homebrewer


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 1, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3576083 Triple Cherry Diesel testers


Ours look pretty damn similar. I noticed the plants are more uniform than probably any other strain I've seen at this stage at least. Think there's gems hiding in em.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 2, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Ours look pretty damn similar. I noticed the plants are more uniform than probably any other strain I've seen at this stage at least. Think there's gems hiding in em.


I noticed that as well man! Thinking Sin used the extra time to work the line a bit. Unreleased shit should be a little more variable lol. Someone's got that Green touch. Go Sin!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 2, 2016)

Platinum Cherry Pie X Blue Lime Pie
(RHUBARB PIE)
 7 gallon pot 24" tall gonna yield  just topped to slow it down.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 2, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Platinum Cherry Pie X Blue Lime Pie
> (RHUBARB PIE)
> View attachment 3576481 7 gallon pot 24" tall gonna yield  just topped to slow it down.


Geez mate, she's thick as! Very vigorous by the looks of it


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Geez mate, she's thick as! Very vigorous by the looks of it


Twice as good in every aspect as my Tga so far.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 2, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Twice as good in every aspect as my Tga so far.


Nice!! Looks like Sin has got the hybrid vigour in this one!!


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Jan 2, 2016)

I've noticed sin has a few strains with the same mother plants but with either blue power or white nightmare for the father, eg. Rascal berries vs. Sequoia, as well as blp vs. Bl cake. Just wondering if anyone has grown combinations of these and what differences do each of the pollen donor's bring to the table. I opted for the sequoias and also got the blc's as freebies, wondering what differences a bp parent would've made.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 2, 2016)

GranolaCornhola said:


> I've noticed sin has a few strains with the same mother plants but with either blue power or white nightmare for the father, eg. Rascal berries vs. Sequoia, as well as blp vs. Bl cake. Just wondering if anyone has grown combinations of these and what differences do each of the pollen donor's bring to the table. I opted for the sequoias and also got the blc's as freebies, wondering what differences a bp parent would've made.


Can't go wrong with either. Both have white moonshine in them which I think is what brings the frost. WN seems to have a little better yields while BP seems like the better stud quality wise. BP is pretty outrageous.

Can't really go wrong with either.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 2, 2016)

Sin from his forum said the official release this year will be on 4/20


----------



## mrgreen2015 (Jan 2, 2016)

those first pics on the post got me sold! WOWZERS


----------



## Beemo (Jan 3, 2016)

a glimpse at sm


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 3, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Sin from his forum said the official release this year will be on 4/20


Yup didn't see him mention if that includes sin mint. Hope so.

Believe it includes platinum delights though which is sweet.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 3, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yup didn't see him mention if that includes sin mint. Hope so.
> 
> Believe it includes platinum delights though which is sweet.


I think it includes most of his beans. I have enough beans for now.....but I do have a problem of buying seed. I still have aliens jacked up and in I just ordered aliens on moonshine. Plus my rare darkness ghost train haze that I need to do one day along with some HSO mango sapphire. Blah blah


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 3, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I think it includes most of his beans. I have enough beans for now.....but I do have a problem of buying seed. I still have aliens jacked up and in I just ordered aliens on moonshine. Plus my rare darkness ghost train haze that I need to do one day along with some HSO mango sapphire. Blah blah


Those aliens on moonshine f2s look great... Bummed I missed out.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 3, 2016)

Gonna stash some loot away for the 4/20 restock. Unless I can pull it off when the attitude gets them lol.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 3, 2016)

@Thefarmer12 the guy that grew the pic of your Aom is the same guy of the Aom pic that I'm showing. He says it yields great. He got his Aliens on moonshine pheno to turn purple by varying the day and night temps 15-20 degrees.


----------



## eyes (Jan 3, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> @Thefarmer12 the guy that grew the pic of your Aom is the same guy of the Aom pic that I'm showing. He says it yields great. He got his Aliens on moonshine pheno to turn purple by varying the day and night temps 15-20 degrees.


nice looking buddage.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey Sin City massive! Hoping you guys can help me work out which parent is dominant in these males. Ive hopefully got females of all these ones as well. @akhiymjames 
Platinum D



Sinmints




BLP



Cheers guys


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Sin City massive! Hoping you guys can help me work out which parent is dominant in these males. Ive hopefully got females of all these ones as well. @akhiymjames


Wish I could help ya but I haven't grown any of those. I will say that the PD and sinmint should be easy especially when you get a bit into flowering. Platinum GSC stretches a bit and his cuts OG dom and BP stays short with little stretch. From what I've seen the platinum seems to really show in a lot of phenos.

Looks like you have quite a bit to look forward to!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 4, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Wish I could help ya but I haven't grown any of those. I will say that the PD and sinmint should be easy especially when you get a bit into flowering. Platinum GSC stretches a bit and his cuts OG dom and BP stays short with little stretch. From what I've seen the platinum seems to really show in a lot of phenos.
> 
> Looks like you have quite a bit to look forward to!


Thanks man, that helps a bit already. The Plat d is not stretching much at all, has fairly tight node spacing too whereas the sinmints are a bit more elongated. The blp is stretchy but looks to have a solid top of flowers. I'm looking forward to the next few weeks for sure


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks man, that helps a bit already. The Plat d is not stretching much at all, has fairly tight node spacing too whereas the sinmints are a bit more elongated. The blp is stretchy but looks to have a solid top of flowers. I'm looking forward to the next few weeks for sure


Yeah my Blue power BX has some of the tightest node spacing they're awesome. One is so tight it's not letting anything side branch so I can't clone it at all. Super compact.

I'm kicking myself for not grabbing the plat d. It was sitting at a seedbank or two forever and finally went.

Edit here's a early shot of the BP. It's about twice as tall and topped now but with that exact node spacing. Not even an inch between the nodes. Should make some nice compact buds.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 4, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah my Blue power BX has some of the tightest node spacing they're awesome. One is so tight it's not letting anything side branch so I can't clone it at all. Super compact.
> 
> I'm kicking myself for not grabbing the plat d. It was sitting at a seedbank or two forever and finally went.
> 
> Edit here's a early shot of the BP. It's about twice as tall and topped now but with that exact node spacing. Not even an inch between the nodes. Should make some nice compact buds.


My male PD has pretty close to the same node spacing, actually. Pretty sure he's BP dom. I do like him, he will hit the other PD female to make some f2's! I'm hoping for a gsc pheno from the sinmints to hit it as well, would love to see some gsc traits come through, Akhyim's PD mum is off the ricter scale! 
Your BP bx is looking nice mate, should give you some good yield!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> My male PD has pretty close to the same node spacing, actually. Pretty sure he's BP dom. I do like him, he will hit the other PD female to make some f2's! I'm hoping for a gsc pheno from the sinmints to hit it as well, would love to see some gsc traits come through, Akhyim's PD mum is off the ricter scale!
> Your BP bx is looking nice mate, should give you some good yield!!


Thanks, that's from a few weeks ago so she's a bit bigger but still compact. Structure alone makes her a good breeding candidate. Will eventually run the whole pack and pick a beauty to work with if she isn't the one.

Good idea on the f2s pd is a beautiful plant. If ya got a couple strong ones maybe even open pollinate a handful of them to get some nice variation to pick from in f2. Either way you should have plenty of variation to pick from. Really one of, if not the best cookie cross I've seen.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Thanks, that's from a few weeks ago so she's a bit bigger but still compact. Structure alone makes her a good breeding candidate. Will eventually run the whole pack and pick a beauty to work with if she isn't the one.
> 
> Good idea on the f2s pd is a beautiful plant. If ya got a couple strong ones maybe even open pollinate a handful of them to get some nice variation to pick from in f2. Either way you should have plenty of variation to pick from. Really one of, if not the best cookie cross I've seen.


Nice man, sounds like a winner already!! Her stature does sound like good breeding material for sure, hope you took some cuttings?
Yeah the PD was the one I wanted to use most, now I'm unsure if I even have a male, what I thought were balls, spat pistils out! Not a bad thing, they may just get seeded with sinmints instead! The PD is definitely one of the best I've seen, can't wait to smoke it!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 5, 2016)

GG 4 x White Nightmare... day 2 flower and still exploding..


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 5, 2016)

Sequoia strawberry stacking hard at the end of week 3


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 6, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> GG 4 x White Nightmare... day 2 flower and still exploding..
> 
> View attachment 3579301


Shit man, she looks real nice!!


----------



## futant (Jan 8, 2016)

Finally I have started some Sin City, and I am stoked about it!
I was going to do a Sin's OG but got sick of digging through my seed collection trying to find it; meanwhile Aliens Jacked UP keeps popping up over and over again in the pile.......SOOO
Aliens Jacked Up it was. I only popped 1 in a group of 13 one offs. Only the AJU has germed and shown a tail, and in less than 24 hrs with no scuffing. WOOT!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 8, 2016)

futant said:


> Finally I have started some Sin City, and I am stoked about it!
> I was going to do a Sin's OG but got sick of digging through my seed collection trying to find it; meanwhile Aliens Jacked UP keeps popping up over and over again in the pile.......SOOO
> Aliens Jacked Up it was. I only popped 1 in a group of 13 one offs. Only the AJU has germed and shown a tail, and in less than 24 hrs with no scuffing. WOOT!


How big is your seed collection where u can't find a pack!! Jeebus!!!


----------



## futant (Jan 8, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> How big is your seed collection where u can't find a pack!! Jeebus!!!


That was my container with little vials that house my singles and packs; the answer is ...large son, very large, 160 vials roughly.

I'm not just a cannabis fan, I am a cannabis PARTISAN!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 8, 2016)

futant said:


> That was my container with little vials that house my singles and packs; the answer is ...large son, very large, 160 vials roughly.
> 
> I'm not just a cannabis fan, I am a cannabis PARTISAN!


Lol, I did an inventory the other day and found that I have 214 different strains with over 90% of those being packs of 5 or more! I feel like I should go to seed buyers anonymous or something ha ha


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 8, 2016)

Did someone say aliens jack up.....lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 8, 2016)

futant said:


> That was my container with little vials that house my singles and packs; the answer is ...large son, very large, 160 vials roughly.
> 
> I'm not just a cannabis fan, I am a cannabis PARTISAN!





eastcoastmo said:


> Lol, I did an inventory the other day and found that I have 214 different strains with over 90% of those being packs of 5 or more! I feel like I should go to seed buyers anonymous or something ha ha


I aspire to be like that but the pheno hunter takes over lol. I usually run what I buy when I get em. But my collection is creeping up as I just added 3 GSC crosses from wiseguy genetics / Cosa Pharms. But if there is ever a nuke holocaust and I make it. I'm coming to see you boys.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 8, 2016)

80-90 beans 13 strains.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 8, 2016)

New to my lineup aliens on moonshine


----------



## Beemo (Jan 8, 2016)

sm before and after...


----------



## Beemo (Jan 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol, I did an inventory the other day and found that I have 214 different strains with over 90% of those being packs of 5 or more! I feel like I should go to seed buyers anonymous or something ha ha


244 and still counting...


----------



## futant (Jan 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol, I did an inventory the other day and found that I have 214 different strains with over 90% of those being packs of 5 or more! I feel like I should go to seed buyers anonymous or something ha ha


Spread the love to farm teams and build relationships, it is what I do with my beans.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 8, 2016)

Beemo said:


> 244 and still counting...


I don't feel so bad now


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 8, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I aspire to be like that but the pheno hunter takes over lol. I usually run what I buy when I get em. But my collection is creeping up as I just added 3 GSC crosses from wiseguy genetics / Cosa Pharms. But if there is ever a nuke holocaust and I make it. I'm coming to see you boys.


For sure man, I'd be happy to help!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> For sure man, I'd be happy to help!!


Lol just gotta get a plane that can make the jump to Australia....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 8, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Lol just gotta get a plane that can make the jump to Australia....


Lol, yep! I'm sure by the time a holocaust happens, there will be some kind of plane that will get you here in 5 mins!!


----------



## futant (Jan 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol, yep! I'm sure by the time a holocaust happens, there will be some kind of plane that will get you here in 5 mins!!


or a land bridge.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol, yep! I'm sure by the time a holocaust happens, there will be some kind of plane that will get you here in 5 mins!!





futant said:


> or a land bridge.


I'm about 10 min away from an Air Force base.... Maybe get the keys to an F/A-18


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 8, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I'm about 10 min away from an Air Force base.... Maybe get the keys to an F/A-18


Now we're talking, flying a Super Hornet has been a life time dream of mine, that would be SIIIICK!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Now we're talking, flying a Super Hornet has been a life time dream of mine, that would be SIIIICK!!


Lol hell yeah buddy have to test out a cpl AGMs on the way. BOOM lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 8, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Lol hell yeah buddy have to test out a cpl AGMs on the way. BOOM lol.


Ha ha ha fark yeah! BOOM!


----------



## Beemo (Jan 8, 2016)

whatcha smokin on??? 
pass it to the right.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 8, 2016)

Beemo said:


> using my rain water next time. it has dunks in it.
> was using ro water.
> i was worried the cold rain water would stunt it.
> 
> ...


whats wrong with great white?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 8, 2016)

Beemo said:


> whatcha smokin on???
> pass it to the right.....


Bit of a mix of a few pollen chuck girls I grew recently, actually 
'Passes the joint to the right'


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 8, 2016)

Beemo said:


> whatcha smokin on???
> pass it to the right.....


Bwahaha!


----------



## futant (Jan 9, 2016)

Beemo said:


> whatcha smokin on???
> pass it to the right.....


Some Black Buddah my friends grew out for me (gave them the plant about 3 weeks into flower). Nice and stony


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 9, 2016)

It's a jungle out there....

Got a packed house ready to rock and SCS is about 2/3 of it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 10, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> It's a jungle out there....
> 
> Got a packed house ready to rock and SCS is about 2/3 of it.
> View attachment 3582271


Nice work man, that's a nice little setup you got there. 1/2 my grow is SCS too this time, lovin it


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 10, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice work man, that's a nice little setup you got there. 1/2 my grow is SCS too this time, lovin it


Yeah the cab works better for SOG cause it's only like 3x3 but I figured I'd try growing out of my element this round. It'll be tight for sure, plan on at least 2-3 being males too so that should free up space. Otherwise I'm proud of my little cab. I've grown in spaces 10 times larger but this fits my current situation..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 10, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah the cab works better for SOG cause it's only like 3x3 but I figured I'd try growing out of my element this round. It'll be tight for sure, plan on at least 2-3 being males too so that should free up space. Otherwise I'm proud of my little cab. I've grown in spaces 10 times larger but this fits my current situation..


Good stuff mate, I'm in a similar spot right now too, done the large scale before, the smaller cab is where I'm at. I had 13 plants to start with and was expecting 4-5 males...ended up with only 2, which is awesome, but now my cab is chockers lol.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 10, 2016)

early riser or late to bed mo?..i been up since 3am...insomnia.......hey NGR is threatening a sincity drop soon...hoping @ last they bring in some sinmint cookies, i keep missing the wagon when its released


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 10, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good stuff mate, I'm in a similar spot right now too, done the large scale before, the smaller cab is where I'm at. I had 13 plants to start with and was expecting 4-5 males...ended up with only 2, which is awesome, but now my cab is chockers lol.


Yeah honestly I prefer a small cab grow to a larger scale. Much easier to keep a perfect environment for the beauties and far easier to handle the work load of keeping em happy.

Awesome female ratio, hope my luck is as good as yours.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 10, 2016)

greencropper said:


> early riser or late to bed mo?..i been up since 3am...insominia.......hey NGR is threatening a sincity drop soon...hoping @ last they bring in some sinmint cookies, i keep missing the wagon when its released


Good to hear. Will prepare my bank account for the rape.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 10, 2016)

greencropper said:


> early riser or late to bed mo?..i been up since 3am...insomnia.......hey NGR is threatening a sincity drop soon...hoping @ last they bring in some sinmint cookies, i keep missing the wagon when its released


Lol early riser mate, was 5am over here  sorry to hear about your insomnia mate, I get it pretty bad myself sometimes! Mmmm I wouldnt mind another pack of sinmints too....damn, I'm pretty broke though...



Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah honestly I prefer a small cab grow to a larger scale. Much easier to keep a perfect environment for the beauties and far easier to handle the work load of keeping em happy.
> 
> Awesome female ratio, hope my luck is as good as yours.


Totally agree mate, a lot more control over the environment. Man, the female ratio was out of control this time, love it!!



Thefarmer12 said:


> Good to hear. Will prepare my bank account for the rape.


Ha ha ha I'll be caressing mine thoughtfully, in the hope it will open its legs and $50 bills will come out....otherwise it's wallet rape!


----------



## diamonddav (Jan 10, 2016)

I just started some aliens nightmare and frozen tangerines from scs. looking pretty good so far, anyone had any experience with either of these? any advice is appreciated!!! but with all the talk of sin mints i'll be sure to get some IF they become available!!


----------



## greencropper (Jan 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol early riser mate, was 5am over here  sorry to hear about your insomnia mate, I get it pretty bad myself sometimes! Mmmm I wouldnt mind another pack of sinmints too....damn, I'm pretty broke though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol im in wombatland too....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 11, 2016)

greencropper said:


> lol im in wombatland too....


Ahh good ol' wombatland, where at any time, you could come into contact with one of the ten deadliest snakes, the deadliest spider, be kicked by a kangaroo on steroids or get nailed by a drop bear lol


----------



## greencropper (Jan 11, 2016)

lol...everything here either bites stings or in general makes life a bit of a misery...creatures may look cute & cuddly...but try grabbing a possum then they are not so cute or cuddly, and koala's are just STD riddled queer fuckers, the noises they make are not cute at all, but are a good template for stuffed kids toys i guess


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 11, 2016)

greencropper said:


> lol...everything here either bites stings or in general makes life a bit of a misery...creatures may look cute & cuddly...but try grabbing a possum then they are not so cute or cuddly, and koala's are just STD riddled queer fuckers, the noises they make are not cute at all, but are a good template for stuffed kids toys i guess


Ha ha ha spot on dude, couldn't have said it any better


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha I'll be caressing mine thoughtfully, in the hope it will open its legs and $50 bills will come out....otherwise it's wallet rape!


Bwahaha ROFLMAO!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ahh good ol' wombatland, where at any time, you could come into contact with one of the ten deadliest snakes, the deadliest spider, be kicked by a kangaroo on steroids or get nailed by a drop bear lol


Never heard of a drop bear, had to look it up. Learn something new every day. Gotta give props to you Aussie buds. I scream like a little girl when I see a little house spider..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 12, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Never heard of a drop bear, had to look it up. Learn something new every day. Gotta give props to you Aussie buds. I scream like a little girl when I see a little house spider..


Ha ha good on ya for looking it up mate, us Aussies tell all tourists too look out for them, even if they don't exist lol. 
We do have some nasties here, but most of the time they are well hidden, so nothing to really worry about


----------



## Beemo (Jan 14, 2016)

sm
seems like 4 different phenos, but they all got fat lush green leaves and they stink.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 14, 2016)

Looking good so far @Beemo !


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 14, 2016)

Beemo said:


> sm
> seems like 4 different phenos, but they all got fat lush green leaves and they stink.
> View attachment 3585784 View attachment 3585785 View attachment 3585787 View attachment 3585788


Nice beemo are those regs or fems?


----------



## Beemo (Jan 14, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice beemo are those regs or fems?


regs


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 14, 2016)

Beemo said:


> sm
> seems like 4 different phenos, but they all got fat lush green leaves and they stink.
> View attachment 3585784 View attachment 3585785 View attachment 3585787 View attachment 3585788


Lookin good.
Hope you're takin clones to send me later


----------



## Beemo (Jan 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I don't feel so bad now


only thing bad about it is,,, picking whats next... having a problem with that right now....


----------



## Beemo (Jan 15, 2016)

their new home
time to fill this up too...


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> their new home
> time to fill this up too...


Nice what light are you using for them?


----------



## Lucis (Jan 15, 2016)

blue powers startin to go, more in likely last trim before put into flower


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 16, 2016)

Sinmint cookies......the good the bad and ugly. Well I know most people on the forum doesn't want to show the bad but you learn from your mistakes and only can move forward. I was trying something new and almost kill them. Luckily some tlc and they are bouncing back slowly but surely. Here are 9 sinmint cookies. In another month or so (I hope) I will take a cutting from each and flower them and keep the best one. I just hope I get a 50/50 ratio. All are in canna coco


----------



## Beemo (Jan 18, 2016)

update
transplanted them into final home. roots looked REAL healthy and extremely white!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hola SCS peeps. Some early SCS flowering shots - week 1 1/2 or so.

GG#4 x White Nightmare grew into my lights as you can see. Didn't really miss a beat. Can already see the bubba kush influence in my BP BX female.

Blue Power BX
 

GG4 x White Nightmare

 

Triple Cherry Diesel. 2 males already plucked of these 4. They're a little behind the others maturity wise..


----------



## since1991 (Jan 22, 2016)

White nightmare is some serious shit. My favorite....well one of them. Yields great too. Quality and quantity. Sins og is just from another planet. Smaller yielder but its some of the most potent shit ever. Iam taking a select male white nightmare and crossing it to my keeper strawberry donminant raskal berries mom . Try to make my own seqouia strawberry. Sins is slowly entering rotation and phasing out all my chems sour og and what not. Ditched my blackwater and godfather purps stuff awhile ago. Just no comparison. I too had some bodhi gear next to sin city stuff. Wasnt even fair. Sin gear blew past it in every category. Next on my lineup is getting the rest of the sc originals...the b power crosses. I want them all. Raskal berries is off the chain. As is sins og and b petrol. Amazing shit. Finally a company where you can find a bad ass mom out of 15 seeds. About time. TGA gave me alot of headache searching back in the day. As did Cali Connect which ended up sucking. Early gear was decent.....calis later stuff was rampant with problems. Rare dankness....meh....nothing stayed long. Scotts was ok. Afghani Hells Angel was a joke. Huge nasty buds. My cousin has been finding fire in MTG genetics.....turbo diesel....covelo...and a few others..breeders are getting generic these days it seems. Mota is decent. But my own sin crosses have been killing stuff i used to pay big bucks for. Free homemade seeds.....its a gamble....but ive gotten lucky. My blue power male ive kept just turns about everything it touches to gold. Sin city rocks.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 22, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Sinmint cookies......the good the bad and ugly. Well I know most people on the forum doesn't want to show the bad but you learn from your mistakes and only can move forward. I was trying something new and almost kill them. Luckily some tlc and they are bouncing back slowly but surely. Here are 9 sinmint cookies. In another month or so (I hope) I will take a cutting from each and flower them and keep the best one. I just hope I get a 50/50 ratio. All are in canna coco


I'm feelin ya man, my sin city girls got nailed pretty hard by the heat, gave me a headache with salt buildup. They seem to be bouncing along well now, the power nap, nightmare og and plat d are looking very nice


----------



## Ray black (Jan 22, 2016)

since1991 said:


> White nightmare is some serious shit. My favorite....well one of them. Yields great too. Quality and quantity. Sins og is just from another planet. Smaller yielder but its some of the most potent shit ever. Iam taking a select male white nightmare and crossing it to my keeper strawberry donminant raskal berries mom . Try to make my own seqouia strawberry. Sins is slowly entering rotation and phasing out all my chems sour og and what not. Ditched my blackwater and godfather purps stuff awhile ago. Just no comparison. I too had some bodhi gear next to sin city stuff. Wasnt even fair. Sin gear blew past it in every category. Next on my lineup is getting the rest of the sc originals...the b power crosses. I want them all. Raskal berries is off the chain. As is sins og and b petrol. Amazing shit. Finally a company where you can find a bad ass mom out of 15 seeds. About time. TGA gave me alot of headache searching back in the day. As did Cali Connect which ended up sucking. Early gear was decent.....calis later stuff was rampant with problems. Rare dankness....meh....nothing stayed long. Scotts was ok. Afghani Hells Angel was a joke. Huge nasty buds. My cousin has been finding fire in MTG genetics.....turbo diesel....covelo...and a few others..breeders are getting generic these days it seems. Mota is decent. But my own sin crosses have been killing stuff i used to pay big bucks for. Free homemade seeds.....its a gamble....but ive gotten lucky. My blue power male ive kept just turns about everything it touches to gold. Sin city rocks.



Yeah I am glad I looked into this thread before my purchase today

Purchase included:
Sin city - sin OG
For sure on this one

TGA Sub - 9 pound hammer
Up in the air on it...


Anyway, I am opting to pass on the Subcool stuff. I have had pretty much the same experiences searching through TGA, Cali Connect, Nirvana, DNA, DJ Shorts $30 a bean shitcan ass ditch weed, Reserva Privada, and have even picked up clones from dispensaries that were supposed to have the bomb. Sin City has crushed them all with this one strain, white nightmare.

Why would I look anywhere else if they have provided such crazy fire?

Good call bro.. Thanks for the wake up call

I am swapping 9 pound hammer for another 15 pack of Sin City something


----------



## Ray black (Jan 22, 2016)

And my white Nightmare mother is here to stay

Fuck, she is stupid fire lol


----------



## TheStickiest (Jan 22, 2016)

I ran some Sinmint cookie seeds last year outdoors, I was very impressed by the potency of this strain, It was super stoney! Wish I had cloned it.. But I held onto a few seeds from the pack, even if they are males it would be worth my time to obtain more seeds, I really liked this strain. Eager to try more from Sincity.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 22, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Yeah I am glad I looked into this thread before my purchase today
> 
> Purchase included:
> Sin city - sin OG
> ...


Anything Blue Power stud is as good or even a slight bit better. In fact a few places still have blue power packs available, not a bad choice. You can def see why they chose the BP stud just going through a pack of blue powers. 

Buddy of mine selected from two packs of blue power f1s and it was some of the finest smoke I've had in years. 

I have blue power BX going which is just blue power back crossed to Bubba and it's already getting major frost 2 weeks into flower.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 22, 2016)

TheStickiest said:


> I ran some Sinmint cookie seeds last year outdoors, I was very impressed by the potency of this strain, It was super stoney! Wish I had cloned it.. But I held onto a few seeds from the pack, even if they are males it would be worth my time to obtain more seeds, I really liked this strain. Eager to try more from Sincity.


If you get male and female you should make some f2s. Those sin mints are like gold right now. They're releasing more on 4/20 I believe but it will be interesting to see how fast they go..


----------



## Ray black (Jan 22, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Anything Blue Power stud is as good or even a slight bit better. In fact a few places still have blue power packs available, not a bad choice. You can def see why they chose the BP stud just going through a pack of blue powers.
> 
> Buddy of mine selected from two packs of blue power f1s and it was some of the finest smoke I've had in years.
> 
> I have blue power BX going which is just blue power back crossed to Bubba and it's already getting major frost 2 weeks into flower.


great to hear man, so the power purps is probably tasty ..... I might pick that up with the Sin OG

I see I can pick up Blue Power f2 's at single seed centre. not the same as the f1 though right?

Have you heard anything on the Blue Power f2?

what does f1 and f2 signify? 

Thanks


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 22, 2016)

Ray black said:


> great to hear man, so the power purps is probably tasty ..... I might pick that up with the Sin OG
> 
> I see I can pick up Blue Power f2 's at single seed centre. not the same as the f1 though right?
> 
> ...


F1 is the original offspring from the cross between the two parents, f2 would be a second generation from those original offspring. Usually more variation in the f2 of any strain but if they selected traits they like from the original offspring you may have a higher chance of some really great phenos.

Usually f1 is preferred by growers as there's less variety in whar you get but personally I've had great plants from f1 and f2. F2 especially you can hunt down some phenos that no one will have as they can be really unique in their expressions.

I think someone a few pages back had f2s flowering and they looked sick.

Power purps is one I've been meaning to pick up but I haven't seen much on it.


----------



## since1991 (Jan 22, 2016)

If you want something with that pure hell fire blue power in it try blue petrol. Wow. Petrol and bp combined. Good shit. Fuelly dank indica with berries in the background. And like blue power it will lay a mule down. Veg them nice and long and top it for lots of even tops....a short healthy bush is what you want. Blue power and all her hybrids can be low yielding depending on your keepers. Its for quality really. One of the company owners favorite strains. Superb quality. So make up for the moderate yields by topping and training with a long veg. She will put out if you treat her right in veg. Thats the key to something naturally low to moderate weight. Nice fully deveolped root structure and that takes a little veg time. Weekly apps of a humic and kelp extract foliar spray high in cytokinin hormones will get you there faster also. Sin City.....man they got some funk.


----------



## since1991 (Jan 22, 2016)

If this is any indication....the 2 guus behind the Sin City seeds company (i think its 2 guys) favorite strains are Blue Power and White Nightmare. I myself might get a little Sin City silly here real soon. I got like one or two spots in Michigan i can grab packs if they got them in stock.


----------



## testiclees (Jan 22, 2016)

My little white nightmares are growing up!
Since these are regs I decided to pop another. 3 out of three popped with the quickness

These pics taken yesterday on their 21st day.


----------



## since1991 (Jan 22, 2016)

Your little white nightmares will not be little for long bro. They look like they are well on there way. They put out huge buds. Iam not kidding either. Alot of them big ones sacrifice quality for big yields. Not this strain. Its got both. And depending on the keepers it has way more flavor than Blue Dream. Its like a better Blue Dream. And then some.


----------



## testiclees (Jan 22, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Your little white nightmares will not be little for long bro. They look like they are well on there way. They put out huge buds. Iam not kidding either. Alot of them big ones sacrifice quality for big yields. Not this strain. Its got both. And depending on the keepers it has way more flavor than Blue Dream. Its like a better Blue Dream. And then some.



very exciting dude...ya they are growing great I was gonna give em 3-4 weeks in those 1gals then 7 gals for a week and then flower room. Are they huge stretchers? Did you grow in soil?

credit to @Ray black who sold me on WN.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 22, 2016)

May as well post up my Sin City girls which are at 28 days flowering under T5 and cfls. Poor girls took a bit of a beating due to the heat we've had here recently..hoping they pick back up! 
Plat D #1
 

Plat D #2
 

Blue lime pie
 

Sinmint cookies
 

Nightmare cookies

 

Powernap - this girl has some serious frost already...


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> May as well post up my Sin City girls which are at 28 days flowering under T5 and cfls. Poor girls took a bit of a beating due to the heat we've had here recently..hoping they pick back up!
> Plat D #1
> View attachment 3591647
> 
> ...


Lookin good easty. These gals can take a beating.


----------



## since1991 (Jan 22, 2016)

They can stretch if you let room conditions get away from you. Depends. I grow exclusively in coco coir (canna brick) in one to 3 gallon root pots or grow bags and feed ionic (or any other cheap one part base nute) grow and bloom at 550 to 850 ppm using the 500 conversion scale. I feed daily and multi daily feeds using a drain to waste drip manifold. I keep pH anywhere from 5.7 to 6.1. I sometimes use additives like b cuzz root and bloom stimulators, terpinator, silica, cal mag (rarely). I swear by doing a weekly foliar spraying in veg with nitrozime kelp and bioag ful power with a wetting agent (yucca). My starting tap water is 110 ppm of calcium and magnesium carbonate and has a pH of 7.6.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 22, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Lookin good easty. These gals can take a beating.


Cheers buddy  yeah they seem to have taken it in their stride, they should be sweet for a while, no stinking hot days forecast for over a week!! Hats off to Sin City, they make some dank ass strains!!


----------



## Lucis (Jan 23, 2016)

Blue Power moved to flower, hope it stays crowded with lots of females


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 23, 2016)

Ray black said:


> great to hear man, so the power purps is probably tasty ..... I might pick that up with the Sin OG
> 
> I see I can pick up Blue Power f2 's at single seed centre. not the same as the f1 though right?
> 
> ...


BP f1's were never available. There were only a handful of f1 beans. they were never for sale. It ended up being special, and they made f2's and BX's for the masses.


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 23, 2016)

Lucis said:


> Blue Power moved to flower, hope it stays crowded with lots of females


I liked the pheno with the thickest stem and biggest leaves. cheers!


----------



## since1991 (Jan 23, 2016)

Yeah blue power is a really nice one. I just wish it put out more. Raskal berries (the strawberry dominant phenotype) puts out blue power like frost and taste while giving up bigger buds.


----------



## Ray black (Jan 23, 2016)

elephantSea said:


> BP f1's were never available. There were only a handful of f1 beans. they were never for sale. It ended up being special, and they made f2's and BX's for the masses.



F2 and back crosses


Thefarmer12 said:


> F1 is the original offspring from the cross between the two parents, f2 would be a second generation from those original offspring. Usually more variation in the f2 of any strain but if they selected traits they like from the original offspring you may have a higher chance of some really great phenos.
> 
> Usually f1 is preferred by growers as there's less variety in whar you get but personally I've had great plants from f1 and f2. F2 especially you can hunt down some phenos that no one will have as they can be really unique in their expressions.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this super helpful post bro

Wondered for a long time, shoulda just asked.. TY


----------



## Ray black (Jan 23, 2016)

testiclees said:


> very exciting dude...ya they are growing great I was gonna give em 3-4 weeks in those 1gals then 7 gals for a week and then flower room. Are they huge stretchers? Did you grow in soil?
> 
> credit to @Ray black who sold me on WN.



Awesome.....


----------



## kingzt (Jan 23, 2016)

since1991 said:


> If this is any indication....the 2 guus behind the Sin City seeds company (i think its 2 guys) favorite strains are Blue Power and White Nightmare. I myself might get a little Sin City silly here real soon. I got like one or two spots in Michigan i can grab packs if they got them in stock.


Where do you get your Sin gear from in Michigan? I'm in the metro area and I usually order from The Dank Team or Attitude.


----------



## since1991 (Jan 23, 2016)

Pure altitude or Arbor side. I got my most recent purchases directly from the last 2 years cannbis cups. There arw quite a few scs dealers in michigan. Just got to look around and be willing to do some driving.


----------



## since1991 (Jan 23, 2016)

The sour line and the cherry line is very hard to get i believe. I myself would like to try some of those but i dont think they ever really took off and might be discontinued. I dont know.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 23, 2016)

elephantSea said:


> BP f1's were never available. There were only a handful of f1 beans. they were never for sale. It ended up being special, and they made f2's and BX's for the masses.


Are you sure? For a long time they were sold as Blue Power and then recently sold as Blue Power f2. Some shops even had the regular BPs and then the BP f2s listed as well. Wonder if it was just a packaging change or what not?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 23, 2016)

since1991 said:


> The sour line and the cherry line is very hard to get i believe. I myself would like to try some of those but i dont think they ever really took off and might be discontinued. I dont know.


Yeah most are done. Boss's sister was available not long ago I believe. @GrowJahsGift and I are both testing Triple Cherry Diesel at the moment which seem promising. Can't remember off the top of my head but the Triple Cherry has Buddahs triplets as the mother and I thought that was considered the cherry line as well cause I believe triplets is triple og x Buddhas sister? Sour Jack as the father so I guess you can call it sour and cherry lines lol. I'll have to look at the tester paper as far as what the mom is.


----------



## since1991 (Jan 23, 2016)

In the catalog i got they have a bunch of stuff that looks really interesting. All of those lines are no more??? Seems like the Sin City Originals....which iam collecting is whats really available. The Blue Power line. That and whatever newish stuff they have released recently.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 23, 2016)

since1991 said:


> In the catalog i got they have a bunch of stuff that looks really interesting. All of those lines are no more??? Seems like the Sin City Originals....which iam collecting is whats really available. The Blue Power line. That and whatever newish stuff they have released recently.


Yeah BP and WN dominate lately. They're testing some really cool moms. GDP, GG4, sage n sour, etc... Hope those GDP crosses make the cut..


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 23, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Are you sure? For a long time they were sold as Blue Power and then recently sold as Blue Power f2. Some shops even had the regular BPs and then the BP f2s listed as well. Wonder if it was just a packaging change or what not?


that's what one of the guys at sin city told me when I asked about BP F1's. I've seen the Blue Power listed twice, one as F2 as well. It's a mistake, I'm certain they're all f2's based on who and what was told to me. for what it's worth.


----------



## since1991 (Jan 24, 2016)

I got a question for all the sin city fiends.....does anyone know what Petrol cut they use in the crosses with it? Is it petrol og? Just curious. Not much info out there on the cut called Petrol.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 24, 2016)

since1991 said:


> I got a question for all the sin city fiends.....does anyone know what Petrol cut they use in the crosses with it? Is it petrol og? Just curious. Not much info out there on the cut called Petrol.


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Blue_Petrol/Sin_City_Seeds/

You nailed it. Petrol OG x BP

Would love to try the Petrol OG on it's own. Petrolia headstash is also the mom of Herijuana which is one of my favorites.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 24, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah most are done. Boss's sister was available not long ago I believe. @GrowJahsGift and I are both testing Triple Cherry Diesel at the moment which seem promising. Can't remember off the top of my head but the Triple Cherry has Buddahs triplets as the mother and I thought that was considered the cherry line as well cause I believe triplets is triple og x Buddhas sister? Sour Jack as the father so I guess you can call it sour and cherry lines lol. I'll have to look at the tester paper as far as what the mom is.


Cherry line is getting some love. If I remember correctly it was stated on the forum somewhere. TCD may be what they were talking about tho...I'm excited to see these new testers with the AOM ,Slimer cut and that Plat Cherry Pie. That's what my Blue Lime Slime (BLP X Slimer) And Rhubarb Pie (Plat C Pie X BLP) are


----------



## since1991 (Jan 24, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Cherry line is getting some love. If I remember correctly it was stated on the forum somewhere. TCD may be what they were talking about tho...I'm excited to see these new testers with the AOM ,Slimer cut and that Plat Cherry Pie. That's what my Blue Lime Slime (BLP X Slimer) And Rhubarb Pie (Plat C Pie X BLP) are


Dude these sound great. But what the hell are they? Shit ive never heard before. Slimer? Wow. Where do i find info on all this new shit? I like it.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 24, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Dude these sound great. But what the hell are they? Shit ive never heard before. Slimer? Wow. Where do i find info on all this new shit? I like it.


Sin city has their own forums where we get all our super secret intel  

Homeofthedank.com


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 24, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Cherry line is getting some love. If I remember correctly it was stated on the forum somewhere. TCD may be what they were talking about tho...I'm excited to see these new testers with the AOM ,Slimer cut and that Plat Cherry Pie. That's what my Blue Lime Slime (BLP X Slimer) And Rhubarb Pie (Plat C Pie X BLP) are


Mmmmm platinum cherry pie. They're starting to rival Exotic on strains that make me hungry lol


----------



## testiclees (Jan 24, 2016)

I havent grown any regs in a long while. I was surprised to see that this dude is showing his gear at 24 days. Anyone tell me about how long from now those sacks would have viable pollen? I'b be into dusting a branch of midnight mass or sugar punch. Does it give fertile seed dusting the flower of as femmed plant?


 

Ive got two other White Nightmare regs working, but not yet showing.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 24, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I havent grown any regs in a long while. I was surprised to see that this dude is showing his gear at 24 days. Anyone tell me about how long from now those sacks would have viable pollen? I'b be into dusting a branch of midnight mass or sugar punch. Does it give fertile seed dusting the flower of as femmed plant?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592988 View attachment 3592989
> ...


Going by the pics, I'd say they'll start opening in the next few days to a week. Using femmed pollen is the same as reg pollen, if you get pollen, it should be viable


----------



## testiclees (Jan 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Going by the pics, I'd say they'll start opening in the next few days to a week. Using femmed pollen is the same as reg pollen, if you get pollen, it should be viable


Thanks mo. The pollen would be reg pollen but the pistols belong to plants that started from femmed seed.

Does that change things as far as viability?

Here's a pic of the other plant same age...leaning male


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 24, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Thanks mo. The pollen would be reg pollen but the pistols belong to plants that started from femmed seed.
> 
> Does that change things as far as viability?
> 
> ...


Male pollen will give you regular seeds even if it's pollinated a fem from fem seed. All about the type of pollen. Viability isn't effected.

Sacs will open 1-5 weeks. I have a GSC x Grape Stomper that's taking forever to open sacs.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 24, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Thanks mo. The pollen would be reg pollen but the pistols belong to plants that started from femmed seed.
> 
> Does that change things as far as viability?
> 
> ...


Hmm from my knowledge of femmed seeds that produce male plants (about 1 in 100 femmed can produce male plants), in some cases it is viable but most it isn't. Can't hurt to try it though mate, it may work for you 

Edit- sorry, just read that again, you're pollinating a plant from femmed [email protected] is right, should work fine, it has for me in the past


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 24, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Dude these sound great. But what the hell are they? Shit ive never heard before. Slimer? Wow. Where do i find info on all this new shit? I like it.


Slimer a select and rare pheno of TGAs Chernobyl aka Slimer Pheno it's different than the lime slurpee pheno that's more common to come across. The AOM is Sins Aliens on Moonshine and the plat Cherry Pie I'm not 100 on but if I had to guess I would say cherry pie X platinum OG or CP X plat GSC. still need to find that one out for myself lol.


----------



## Lucis (Jan 24, 2016)

So out of the 15 blue powers I've popped, I had one that took over a week to pop out the shell, didn't think it would make it, then it bypassed all the other blue powers as far as fast went.

However, it doesn't look right, all 15 getting the same exact feed at same ppm/ph, 14 look amazing, thick stem, big huge fan leafs, and no signs of any issues whatsoever, i'd almost say perfect atm, but this one, this one.......

Any suggestions?


----------



## since1991 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ive gotten 3 or 4 mutants from 2 packs of blue power f2's. Runts. I culled them. I get runts out of a seed lot from time to time. Anyone run that TGA gear back in the day and get the 2 tap root in one seed mutation? Actually it was 2 whole embryo plants in one seed shell. And the little one never made it very far. It was in alot of subs gear. Or the triple cotyledon and true leaves? Happens. I ususally grow them out a little and if they start lagging (usually do) i cull em.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Some of my mutants have been my best cuts. I always say stick it out, they usually come around.

I have like a 10th generation Great White Shark cut that started out with lettuce looking, twisted leaves. She's a frosty babe now.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm with Farmer, all the mutants I've grown out have been fire. That one up there I wouldn't call a mutant, looks like a mix of strains has changed the leaf structure. I'd keep it and watch it go full beast mode


----------



## Lucis (Jan 24, 2016)

Will keep it in the stable for sure if it ends up being female, thanx for input


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Couple frosties starting to bloom. First two are Blue Power BX, 3rd is GG#4xWhite Nightmare...


----------



## Ray black (Jan 25, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Sin city has their own forums where we get all our super secret intel
> 
> Homeofthedank.com



Nice, I've seen this place....

It's all starting to make sense


----------



## Ray black (Jan 25, 2016)

I picked up a fifteen pack of Platinum Delights and a fifteen pack of sin OG

Kinda pumped!


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jan 25, 2016)

I got a pack of limited edition Rosé (Power Purps x Sins Og)


----------



## Ray black (Jan 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Aww I see yea no need for that this Platinum Delights goes purple no matter the temps  but temps are cool in there lights of 60s so shes getting that dark purple. May try this one time to see what it does for me. I'd rather just grow something that turns color rather than have to do that and it sone of the reason why I grow the PD cus of her color and bag appeal. SinMints is killing too


Running PD man, super stoked too

out of the four White Nights I ran, I found one that tastes like lemondrop candy. So unique and tasty. Mother here to stay

Sin City is filling up my garden now LMAO

I am going to be on this thread more often man 

Thank you James!


----------



## Ray black (Jan 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Platinum Delights mid 8-9 weeks coming down soon. Cant wait to smoke the lovely lady. All around great smoke
> 
> View attachment 3541496



This is why I am running PD,


----------



## since1991 (Jan 25, 2016)

I just opened some porcelain jars of my personal stash. One was blue power from months ago. My girl just smelled the jar. I shit you all not one bit either.....it smells EXACTLY like chocolate and cheap Mad Dog 20/20 wine or Wild Irish Rose wine that has been left out with the cap off all night long. Damn. This shits funky.


----------



## Ray black (Jan 25, 2016)

Blue power is next, just hard to drop an extra $120 on another 15 pack at the time..

I am sure it will still be available in a month or so

check this plat delight 30 some % TCH
http://analytical360.com/m/archived/378478


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 25, 2016)

swagslayer420 said:


> I got a pack of limited edition Rosé (Power Purps x Sins Og)


Swag keep us posted. I've been rue balling those for a while but didn't get them. I'm waiting for blue line pie to be restocked.


Ray black said:


> Blue power is next, just hard to drop an extra $120 on another 15 pack at the time..
> 
> I am sure it will still be available in a month or so
> 
> ...


Where do you get your beans from because the dank team sells sins beans for $85?


----------



## Ray black (Jan 25, 2016)

since1991 said:


> I just opened some porcelain jars of my personal stash. One was blue power from months ago. My girl just smelled the jar. I shit you all not one bit either.....it smells EXACTLY like chocolate and cheap Mad Dog 20/20 wine or Wild Irish Rose wine that has been left out with the cap off all night long. Damn. This shits funky.



Hey man, I forgot to give you props too

I am totally taking your advise and picking up some blue power to pick through.

Should be a good one to keep in the vault for breeding too!!


----------



## Ray black (Jan 25, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Swag keep us posted. I've been rue balling those for a while but didn't get them. I'm waiting for blue line pie to be restocked.
> 
> Where do you get your beans from because the dank team sells sins beans for $85?



Single seed centre, I love this place..

Slow on the stocking and restocking but I ALWAYS ghetto my beans.


----------



## since1991 (Jan 25, 2016)

Yeah...120$ sounds a little steep compared to a couple other spots. I got my latest sin purchases at the Cup. I dont wanna tell you what i paid...but thats different. When ordering there are a few places i think are cheaper than that. Dont quote me though....i havent did mail seeds in awhile. If your in a med state should have some spots you can drive to. A little cheaper than ordering but again.....iam not too hip.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 25, 2016)

Ray black said:


> I picked up a fifteen pack of Platinum Delights and a fifteen pack of sin OG
> 
> Kinda pumped!


Where ya find the Platinum D?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 25, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Where ya find the Platinum D?


I'd say single seed centre mate, I got some only a few weeks ago from them


----------



## Ray black (Jan 25, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Where ya find the Platinum D?



I got the last pack SSC had... 

Got lucky with Bodhi Blockhead that same way, got the last pack.

That stuff looks and sounds great, James killed that stuff


----------



## Ray black (Jan 25, 2016)

Sin og should be great too

I am loving sin city and have super high hopes after white nightmare


----------



## Ray black (Jan 25, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Yeah...120$ sounds a little steep compared to a couple other spots. I got my latest sin purchases at the Cup. I dont wanna tell you what i paid...but thats different. When ordering there are a few places i think are cheaper than that. Dont quote me though....i havent did mail seeds in awhile. If your in a med state should have some spots you can drive to. A little cheaper than ordering but again.....iam not too hip.



Ordering is so much easier, we are a med state but I am not too hip to the scene either. I am a caregiver that dwells in his lab

I have gone to pick up and swap clones with some dispensaries around here recently but that seemed to not work very well for me and my garden. I think my cut worked well for h


----------



## Ray black (Jan 25, 2016)

I tend to be a little rough in veg, topping etc

Some don't make it


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 26, 2016)

Blue Lime Slime on top
Rhubarb Pie on bottom @19 days flower


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 26, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Blue Lime Slime on top
> Rhubarb Pie on bottom @19 days flower
> View attachment 3594605


Beautiful mate, some lovely frost coming on


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Beautiful mate, some lovely frost coming on


Especially for 3 weeks in!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 27, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Especially for 3 weeks in!!


Woah, nice!! Early frost is always a good sign


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 27, 2016)

Gonna give them a proper second run with more stable temps. They're acting like light feeders but my room has been floating between 11-15°C (52-59°F). Guessing they're feeding light becuz they're growing Canadian style lol. I'd say bud development is a bit behind but resin production can't be stopped!!


----------



## testiclees (Jan 27, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Gonna give them a proper second run with more stable temps. They're acting like light feeders but my room has been floating between 11-15°C (52-59°F). Guessing they're feeding light becuz they're growing Canadian style lol. I'd say bud development is a bit behind but resin production can't be stopped!!


Hey brother are you talking about lights-on temps?


----------



## Beemo (Jan 27, 2016)

sm update
 
one with bluish tint


----------



## k double (Jan 27, 2016)

Figure I'd share some pics... Sin Mint Cookies at 56 days


----------



## k double (Jan 27, 2016)

Some Sin's OG at 56 days as well... this one has one wicked aroma... cant put my finger on it but its unique)


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 27, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Hey brother are you talking about lights-on temps?


Off is 52 on is around 59+ depending on how cold it is outside.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jan 27, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Off is 52 on is around 59+ depending on how cold it is outside.


you gotta warm it up to 68f


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 27, 2016)

swagslayer420 said:


> you gotta warm it up to 68f


Lol yeah I know.... Waiting on home heating oil goddam delivery is shit around here lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 27, 2016)

k double said:


> Some Sin's OG at 56 days as well... this one has one wicked aroma... cant put my finger on it but its unique)
> View attachment 3595023 View attachment 3595024 View attachment 3595025 View attachment 3595026


Nice work mate, these and the Sinmints are looking awesome


----------



## Ray black (Jan 28, 2016)

k double said:


> Some Sin's OG at 56 days as well... this one has one wicked aroma... cant put my finger on it but its unique)
> View attachment 3595023 View attachment 3595024 View attachment 3595025 View attachment 3595026


Hey man, I am gonna run that Sin OG really soon

Is the smell og kushy or is it different?

What size lights they under?


----------



## k double (Jan 28, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Hey man, I am gonna run that Sin OG really soon
> 
> Is the smell og kushy or is it different?
> 
> What size lights they under?


As far as the smell on the Sin's OG, I cant quite put my finger on it... Definitely "not" og kushy yet still earthy but definitely in a world by its self. I'll be choppin her at 9 weeks so I'll have a better feel the smell and can give a better description


----------



## Ray black (Jan 28, 2016)

Anybody run that sour nightmare kush?


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 30, 2016)

I got some blue power that just pop the soil. Can't wait


----------



## The Knave (Jan 30, 2016)

4 little Alien Nightmare girls saying hello to the world


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 30, 2016)

The Knave said:


> 4 little Alien Nightmare girls saying hello to the worldView attachment 3597421 View attachment 3597422


Oh shit that looks like a 4 site dwc.....looking good my man. Are those regs or fems?


----------



## The Knave (Jan 30, 2016)

Fems......trying something new. First time grow tent, first time DWC, first time COB fixture. If it works, great. If it fails? No sweat.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 30, 2016)

The Knave said:


> Fems......trying something new. First time grow tent, first time DWC, first time COB fixture. If it works, great. If it fails? No sweat.


Main thing in dwc just keep your res cool and your ph in check then you should be golden.


----------



## The Knave (Jan 30, 2016)

PH, plus or minus 6.0. Water temps right now running 61F, without chiller (on standby). Yes, I do wonder about water temp for new sprouts, but so far so good. Seeds popped less then 24hrs and this is day 3 since puttings seeds into rapid growers. Again, new experience for me and I welcome advice. But I'm not seeing any issues so far.


----------



## The Knave (Jan 30, 2016)

Just so you know, tent is in enclosed room and temp in room with door closed is running at 65F, humidity at 58%. Right now I have tent open. Rest of house at 71F. Any thoughts?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 30, 2016)

RIP Gg#4 x White Nightmare....

Few male sacs I somehow missed and was too late today. Pollen shed...

Not gonna play the blame game these were in testing and free. Pretty devastating though. 

I'm gonna take fault and evaluate over the coming days...very unfortunate for the rest of my crop.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 31, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> RIP Gg#4 x White Nightmare....
> 
> Few male sacs I somehow missed and was too late today. Pollen shed...
> 
> ...


Oh man, that's fucked. Sorry to hear


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 31, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> RIP Gg#4 x White Nightmare....
> 
> Few male sacs I somehow missed and was too late today. Pollen shed...
> 
> ...


I'm always trying new strains, find sacs here and there. Even some of my keepers are real finicky, and will throw a banana if the ph swings, etc. never had a crop get fucked yet. A bag seed here and there, but never had my whole room get fucked. Seriously, I'm at the point now where i see a banana, and it doesn't even bother me. I just think "i'll try to remember to keep an eye on that one"


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 31, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> RIP Gg#4 x White Nightmare....
> 
> Few male sacs I somehow missed and was too late today. Pollen shed...
> 
> ...


That happened to me last year when I ran the sinmints my first time last year. Even worse when I ran the so called Girl Scout cookies from Cali connection about two years ago. I spotted it late and they pollinated. My fan blew them all over my tent and all the girls in my tent got skeeted on. It may not be your fault. They could be just sensitive or just prone to hermy.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 31, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> RIP Gg#4 x White Nightmare....
> 
> Few male sacs I somehow missed and was too late today. Pollen shed...
> 
> ...


I have ran 7 or 8 strains from scs and the hermi issue poped up often. It's the First time that I've actually seen male parts on a female plant. Most stains that hermi from stress will shoot a few nanners and maybe spread pollen. Their stains are fire thou but need to be tested before you can count on it being stable.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 31, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I have ran 7 or 8 strains from scs and the hermi issue poped up often. It's the First time that I've actually seen male parts on a female plant. Most stains that hermi from stress will shoot a few nanners and maybe spread pollen. Their stains are fire thou but need to be tested before you can count on it being stable.


Yeah I mean in about 10 years of growing I've had a random nanner here and there which is fine. But like you said this was multiple large male sacs not a sterile nanner.

I was pretty devastated but I'm just gonna roll with it. 'Preciate everyone's input.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 3, 2016)

I see the 'Tude and dank team will have restocks of the cbd strains shortly....anyone going to pick some up??


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I see the 'Tude and dank team will have restocks of the cbd strains shortly....anyone going to pick some up??


Thinking about picking up treasure island or thunderstruck if possible. Gonna do a nice CBD hunt after I move in a month or two.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 3, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Thinking about picking up treasure island or thunderstruck if possible. Gonna do a nice CBD hunt after I move in a month or two.


Good stuff man, if you do a journal, I'll sub for sure, those 2 strains sound good


----------



## greencropper (Feb 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I see the 'Tude and dank team will have restocks of the cbd strains shortly....anyone going to pick some up??


but mo.....where's the sinmint cookies?...its been over 1 year since last release...do you know if they are going to be released or are they just another page in history?....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> but mo.....where's the sinmint cookies?...its been over 1 year since last release...do you know if they are going to be released or are they just another page in history?....


Latest I heard was on 4/20 bro....here's hoping hey


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Latest I heard was on 4/20 bro....here's hoping hey


I got my fingers crossed. Always wanted the sin mint.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> but mo.....where's the sinmint cookies?...its been over 1 year since last release...do you know if they are going to be released or are they just another page in history?....


They said very few will be at the dank team


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 4, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> They said very few will be at the dank team


I'll get them wherever I can get them herbies, single seeds centre, cannazon, attitude, the dank team, midweek song, bonza, firestax, gorilla, sour patch seeds, great lake genetics or substrate genetics I'm sure there's more lol


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 4, 2016)

Course when I'm broke they release a few sin mints. Bummed!


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 4, 2016)

Getting that sin mints !


----------



## futant (Feb 5, 2016)

I have friends with my Treasure Island cut 3 weeks into flower. I also have an Aliens Jacked Up in veg that has not sexed yet.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Course when I'm broke they release a few sin mints. Bummed!


Was there sinmints available?? How did I miss this lol


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Was there sinmints available?? How did I miss this lol


skyrocket said a few posts ago that 'very few will be at the dankteam' , so its upcoming, you havnt missed out mo....gudluck and hope you catch em, i will pm you if i spot em


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2016)

greencropper said:


> skyrocket said a few posts ago that 'very few will be at the dankteam' , so its upcoming, you havnt missed out mo....gudluck and hope you catch em, i will pm you if i spot em


Ahh so he did, thanks man!! Same goes, if I see em first, I'll let you know! I've also got some f2's coming too


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ahh so he did, thanks man!! Same goes, if I see em first, I'll let you know! I've also got some f2's coming too


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 5, 2016)

Hows The REM? Just picked up a half pack of regs.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 5, 2016)

greencropper said:


> skyrocket said a few posts ago that 'very few will be at the dankteam' , so its upcoming, you havnt missed out mo....gudluck and hope you catch em, i will pm you if i spot em


Hey I'm going by what sinmint seeds posted in the sincity forum.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 5, 2016)

Check out the dank team and click on "new arrivals." It says they are dropping this Saturday.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeah somewhere on their forum sin said he found a couple old packs and threw em in. I wonder how old they are? Probably just from last run. Will have to wait for 4/20 for my sin mints. 

Hopefully some of the CBD is left next week when I get $$$. I don't particularly have a use for CBD but in two months I'll be moving to MI to slowly start breeding and possibly commercial growing biz and my gal and I are planning to help as many med patients as possible. Seems the Cancers Nightmare went slower than other strains so hopefully that goes for the rest til I get a few packs!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2016)

it looks like thats the last of sinmint cookies, probably going to be a discontinued strain, theres been ample time since last major release to breed up a truckload of those beans yet...they didnt...im sure sincity is aware everyone wants them


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 5, 2016)

greencropper said:


> it looks like thats the last of sinmint cookies, probably going to be a discontinued strain, theres been ample time since last major release to breed up a truckload of those beans yet...they didnt...im sure sincity is aware everyone wants them


Naw they're coming. He's said repeatedly they will be releasing a batch soon.
I think I read they're only doing regs now as they had some kind of issue pop up. Might have been before this long wait but who knows. Either way they are releasing sin mint and delights.

Not out of the question that the breeder wanted to move onto working other strains. Just as we all encounter, they only have so much space to work with.

If you are right I am glad platinum delights is around. From what I've seen it almost looks better anyway. Either way Sin is pretty honest and idk why he wouldn't just say something happened to parent stock or whatever if they are lost.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Naw they're coming. He's said repeatedly they will be releasing a batch soon.
> I think I read they're only doing regs now as they had some kind of issue pop up. Might have been before this long wait but who knows. Either way they are releasing sin mint and delights.
> 
> Not out of the question that the breeder wanted to move onto working other strains. Just as we all encounter, they only have so much space to work with.
> ...


hope your right man, thought havnt seen the platinum delights around for awhile either?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Feb 5, 2016)

Rhubarb pie about 4 weeks in


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3601807 Rhubarb pie about 4 weeks in


Damn, she's a frosty bitch


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 5, 2016)

Ya i like the looks of that Rhubarb Pie ..hopefully she turns color aswell..what kinda smell is coming off her? thx bro

TDT doesnt do international anymore..im outta the 'race' lol for those sin mints..one less person tryna get them for yous lot.

glad i picked up 2 packs of Jaws Banana Kush IBL afew days before i heard about the Sin Min limited drop.

ya win some ya lose some.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Ya i like the looks of that Rhubarb Pie ..hopefully she turns color aswell..what kinda smell is coming off her? thx bro
> 
> TDT doesnt do international anymore..im outta the 'race' lol for those sin mints..one less person tryna get them for yous lot.
> 
> ...


You serious? TDT not shipping international anymore? That sucks total balls


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 5, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Ya i like the looks of that Rhubarb Pie ..hopefully she turns color aswell..what kinda smell is coming off her? thx bro
> 
> TDT doesnt do international anymore..im outta the 'race' lol for those sin mints..one less person tryna get them for yous lot.
> 
> ...


Lol i picked up two too haha


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> You serious? TDT not shipping international anymore? That sucks total balls


agreed man...i really liked TDT with its neat lil US post boxes & sending sealed breeders packs...will miss them


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2016)

greencropper said:


> agreed man...i really liked TDT with its neat lil US post boxes & sending sealed breeders packs...will miss them


Yeah man, I didnt mind them either. Looks like the Tude is the only option, unless other banks get some


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 5, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Lol i picked up two too haha


Where did you find jaws gear


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 5, 2016)

TDT do any promos? One listed on sin city forum wasnt working yesterday.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Where did you find jaws gear


Csbseeds on instagram only had 20 packs in hope he has some left


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 5, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Csbseeds on instagram only had 20 packs in hope he has some left


Thanks


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 5, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Lol i picked up two too haha


Ya bro i think i clocked you on IG before i even posted this..hes got dankk!!




Traxx187 said:


> Csbseeds on instagram only had 20 packs in hope he has some left


Nah bro it says he is sold out before he even got them lol they were sought after for sure...seen you rocking those cerebral assassin testers and all..i was offered but couldnt do anything with them at the time i was offered..(moving / upgrading) so i respectfully declined..i watch your stuff on stax forums..


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 5, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Ya bro i think i clocked you on IG before i even posted this..hes got dankk!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah bro it says he is sold out before he even got them lol they were sought after for sure...seen you rocking those cerebral assassin testers and all..i was offered but couldnt do anything with them at the time i was offered..(moving / upgrading) so i respectfully declined..i watch your stuff on stax forums..


Ha nice man im waiting on this new drop of thin mints ! 7pack fem for $100 on tdt


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 5, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Ya bro i think i clocked you on IG before i even posted this..hes got dankk!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah bro it says he is sold out before he even got them lol they were sought after for sure...seen you rocking those cerebral assassin testers and all..i was offered but couldnt do anything with them at the time i was offered..(moving / upgrading) so i respectfully declined..i watch your stuff on stax forums..


Yea he sound out


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 5, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Ha nice man im waiting on this new drop of thin mints ! 7pack fem for $100 on tdt


I thought they had limited regs? they are releasing fems?


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 5, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I thought they had limited regs? they are releasing fems?


I guess


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 5, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Ha nice man im waiting on this new drop of thin mints ! 7pack fem for $100 on tdt


What time you think they releasing them


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 5, 2016)

Bombs awayyyy


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What time you think they releasing them


Yay lol i got a pack!


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 5, 2016)

Well that went quick


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 5, 2016)

I woulda grabbed it if I hadn't bought the cvs flaming cookies awhile back


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 5, 2016)

It was up and sold out immediately.

Only stocked 2 packs.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 5, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> It was up and sold out immediately.
> 
> Only stocked 2 packs.


Which was weird cause it said very very very few lol didnt know that was 2


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 5, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Which was weird cause it said very very very few lol didnt know that was 2


Right...Few means 3 or more where I come from.

I clicked it as soon as it came up and got inventory issues message.

Oh well. Better luck next time. I'll run my REM thats en route.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 5, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Right...Few means 3 or more where I come from.
> 
> I clicked it as soon as it came up and got inventory issues message.
> 
> Oh well. Better luck next time. I'll run my REM thats en route.


Yea well i was gonna buy the two put gave someone else the chance haha i only got one pack!


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 5, 2016)

How noble of you


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 5, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I guess


They gone already


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 5, 2016)

Alot of hype for 2 packs








but they were well sought after


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Feb 5, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Ya i like the looks of that Rhubarb Pie ..hopefully she turns color aswell..what kinda smell is coming off her? thx bro
> 
> TDT doesnt do international anymore..im outta the 'race' lol for those sin mints..one less person tryna get them for yous lot.
> 
> ...


Gettin some lime right now on one plastic/vinyl smell on another.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 5, 2016)

Besides sin mint cookies who else have the best cookie strain?


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2016)

i


eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah man, I didnt mind them either. Looks like the Tude is the only option, unless other banks get some


its a possibilty tude may get some of this drop too, i should msg em


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Besides sin mint cookies who else have the best cookie strain?


Cannaventure flaming cookies are suppose to be top notch cookies.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 6, 2016)

Here ya go vato and hockey,,What does riu think about this girl, she was 1 of 3 bag seeds came outta Oakland in late 2012, seeds were labeled Girl Scout cookie #1,#2,#3, this was best pheno ,my parters held the mother since, shes really potent    she puts out pure lime thin mint menthol funk and some batches have a bit of cherry smell,any feedback good or bad is appriciated , this is around day 34


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Besides sin mint cookies who else have the best cookie strain?


Check out connoisseur genetics and in house genetics.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 6, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Here ya go vato and hockey,,What does riu think about this girl, she was 1 of 3 bag seeds came outta Oakland in late 2012, seeds were labeled Girl Scout cookie #1,#2,#3, this was best pheno ,my parters held the mother since, shes really potent View attachment 3602211 View attachment 3602212 View attachment 3602213 she puts out pure lime thin mint menthol funk and some batches have a bit of cherry smell,any feedback good or bad is appriciated , this is around day 34


Nice very nice


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 6, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Here ya go vato and hockey,,What does riu think about this girl, she was 1 of 3 bag seeds came outta Oakland in late 2012, seeds were labeled Girl Scout cookie #1,#2,#3, this was best pheno ,my parters held the mother since, shes really potent View attachment 3602211 View attachment 3602212 View attachment 3602213 she puts out pure lime thin mint menthol funk and some batches have a bit of cherry smell,any feedback good or bad is appriciated , this is around day 34


Oh I like that


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 6, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Check out connoisseur genetics and in house genetics.


Got a pack of Conno gsc haze coming in. GSC x SSSDH


----------



## Beemo (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## akmatanuska (Feb 6, 2016)

Yah check out in house genetics they have tons of cookies crosses. I can't way to pop these rhubarb pies and key lime pie bx. Probably gonna do a buncha crosses with: blp, key lime pie bx, Buddha's sister, black cherry pie bx, mendo breath or grateful breath, sour bubble and a few others then crossing crosses I'll post it here and on another thread when I do it still waiting to pop a dozen scs strains... will be starting in the next month or so...


----------



## Beemo (Feb 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Besides sin mint cookies who else have the best cookie strain?


 if you can find these.... looking for the zoltar cut....


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 6, 2016)

Beemo said:


> View attachment 3602302


I picked up a pack!


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I picked up a pack!


From which bank traxx


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 6, 2016)

Beemo said:


> View attachment 3602303 if you can find these.... looking for the zoltar cut....


I'd kill a person for a pack of those..lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> From which bank traxx


The dank team only had 2 packs !


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> The dank team only had 2 packs !


Damn my luck bad. I see flaming cookies on Tude


----------



## akmatanuska (Feb 6, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I'd kill a person for a pack of those..lol


I highly agree. Joseph crosses are way to dank. Maybe Joseph X blue power...? :O


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 6, 2016)

akmatanuska said:


> I highly agree. Joseph crosses are way to dank. Maybe Joseph X blue power...? :O


Who carries Joseph gear


----------



## Beemo (Feb 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Who carries Joseph gear


gage


----------



## akmatanuska (Feb 6, 2016)

Beemo said:


> gage


This gage green


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn my luck bad. I see flaming cookies on Tude


Tdt also has flaming cookie fems...I scooped a pack but have yet to pop em


----------



## Beemo (Feb 6, 2016)

akmatanuska said:


> This gage green


This Gage Green Genetics


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Tdt also has flaming cookie fems...I scooped a pack but have yet to pop em


Are they really good


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 6, 2016)

akmatanuska said:


> Yah check out in house genetics they have tons of cookies crosses. I can't way to pop these rhubarb pies and key lime pie bx. Probably gonna do a buncha crosses with: blp, key lime pie bx, Buddha's sister, black cherry pie bx, mendo breath or grateful breath, sour bubble and a few others then crossing crosses I'll post it here and on another thread when I do it still waiting to pop a dozen scs strains... will be starting in the next month or so...


Yeah I've been eye baling the pops purple monkey from them (purple urkel x gdp) and some others. The problem is that there's so much out there.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 6, 2016)

Any code for tdt?


----------



## The Knave (Feb 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Any code for tdt?


Dank Keeper, 10% off


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 6, 2016)

Does anyone have experiance with incredible power or thunderstruck? I suffer from chronic back pain and cbd works for my inflamation of my back and helps me move! But thunderstruck sounds like its for other things and incredible power says its for inflimation


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Does anyone have experiance with incredible power or thunderstruck? I suffer from chronic back pain and cbd works for my inflamation of my back and helps me move! But thunderstruck sounds like its for other things and incredible power says its for inflimation


I can't answer your question but I can lead you to your answers. If no one answers your question my best bet would be to do is become a member at the sin city forum and ask sin himself. He will reply back to you shortly.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 6, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I can't answer your question but I can lead you to your answers. If no one answers your question my best bet would be to do is become a member at the sin city forum and ask sin himself. He will reply back to you shortly.


I signed up but waiting on confirmation email?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I signed up but waiting on confirmation email?


Check your spam folder mate, mine ended up in some weird folder in gmail...


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Check your spam folder mate, mine ended up in some weird folder in gmail...


Its ok lol but ill wait


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Does anyone have experiance with incredible power or thunderstruck? I suffer from chronic back pain and cbd works for my inflamation of my back and helps me move! But thunderstruck sounds like its for other things and incredible power says its for inflimation


No experience but either would work for inflammation. Thunderstruck is high CBD low THC which would be wonderful for your back. Incredible power is even 1:1 ratio CBD to THC so you'd "feel it" more than you would a CBD heavy strain like TS.

Don't forget if you're hunting a pack for CBD not every seed will grow a CBD rich plant. Most will though. Gotta get em tested or test the final product for what works for your ailment.

I'm gonna try and snag a pack of all the CBDs if possible. Will be doing a hunt soon and SCS has some of if not the best selection of CBD strains IMO


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> No experience but either would work for inflammation. Thunderstruck is high CBD low THC which would be wonderful for your back. Incredible power is even 1:1 ratio CBD to THC so you'd "feel it" more than you would a CBD heavy strain like TS.
> 
> Don't forget if you're hunting a pack for CBD not every seed will grow a CBD rich plant. Most will though. Gotta get em tested or test the final product for what works for your ailment.
> 
> I'm gonna try and snag a pack of all the CBDs if possible. Will be doing a hunt soon and SCS has some of if not the best selection of CBD strains IMO


Thank you very much for the info ! I will have them tested!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 6, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah somewhere on their forum sin said he found a couple old packs and threw em in. I wonder how old they are? Probably just from last run. Will have to wait for 4/20 for my sin mints.
> 
> Hopefully some of the CBD is left next week when I get $$$. I don't particularly have a use for CBD but in two months I'll be moving to MI to slowly start breeding and possibly commercial growing biz and my gal and I are planning to help as many med patients as possible. Seems the Cancers Nightmare went slower than other strains so hopefully that goes for the rest til I get a few packs!


Hit me up when you land in the mitten. Lots of great cbd cuts floating around here that test in the 12%-20% cbd range...unless you prefer the pheno hunt.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 6, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Hit me up when you land in the mitten. Lots of great cbd cuts floating around here that test in the 12%-20% cbd range...unless you prefer the pheno hunt.


Yeah clone onlys in general are a reason I'm psyched for my move. Thanks buddy!

I'll be hunting for some quality studs as well for quite awhile to start a little pollen chucking project so that would save me some much needed time.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 7, 2016)

Kush is My Cologne


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice additions dirt


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks brutha


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 7, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Kush is My Cologne


Dirt are you pheno hunting? I see you have two packs of sour jefe.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm always pheno hunting but I got these from a friend. Any experience with sins


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice of your friend.

Been wanting the a Raskel Berries but so much else I want..


----------



## Lucis (Feb 7, 2016)

Only 5 females outta 15 blue powers, and only 1 of the females look really good, salty, better luck next roulette.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Feb 8, 2016)

Rhupie Pheno 2


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 8, 2016)

Lucis said:


> Only 5 females outta 15 blue powers, and only 1 of the females look really good, salty, better luck next roulette.


Did you take a cutting from the 5 females......


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 8, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Dirt are you pheno hunting? I see you have two packs of sour jefe.


Has anyone run any of these strains?


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## diamonddav (Feb 8, 2016)

nope. im running frozen tangerines and aliens nightmare currently, beauties I must say!!! but guess what they have the sin mints listed on the page(although it says sold out) I think there just waiting till the promo to release them? HOPEFULLYbut I really like the packaging and security tape that sin city uses so you know what your getting


----------



## Lucis (Feb 8, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Did you take a cutting from the 5 females......


Yup, 5-6 cuttings from each


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Feb 9, 2016)

Triming on this sequoia strawberry. Kills it in every category.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Feb 9, 2016)

Poping these now. The last pack I ran I got 7 or 8 females. All were quality and stable. Hopeing for similar results this time.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 9, 2016)

Always wondered what's platinum Gsc?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Feb 9, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Always wondered what's platinum Gsc?


I'm not sure but it's more stable than the forum cut and produces more.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Feb 9, 2016)

I've herd gdp x forum cut and also platinum og x forum cut but I honestly don't know.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Feb 10, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3604893 Triming on this sequoia strawberry. Kills it in every category.


Just got a pack of these, can you tell me is there any actual strawberry smell or taste to these plants? Pretty much every time I've grown anything with strawberry or cherry in the name, they smell nothing like either. Also got a pack of cherry cream pie from exotic, hope I get something like their namesake in one of these packs.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Feb 10, 2016)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Just got a pack of these, can you tell me is there any actual strawberry smell or taste to these plants? Pretty much every time I've grown anything with strawberry or cherry in the name, they smell nothing like either. Also got a pack of cherry cream pie from exotic, hope I get something like their namesake in one of these packs.


Yes it smells and taste very loud like strawberry candy.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Feb 10, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Yes it smells and taste very loud like strawberry candy.


Awesome, can't wait, if they turn out half as nice as yours I'd be happy.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 12, 2016)

Blue power BX ...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 12, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Blue power BX ...
> 
> View attachment 3607153


Ohhh nice!! Looking awesome mate


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 12, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Blue power BX ...
> 
> View attachment 3607153


Nice! Did you pop all 15 beans?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 12, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice! Did you pop all 15 beans?


Only had room for two BX this round. One male and this frosty girl. I'm gonna run the rest soon to select a keeper. May be hard to beat the current one but if I can find a little better yielder with similar trich production I'll be in tall cotton..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 13, 2016)

Blue power lookin frossssty


----------



## testiclees (Feb 17, 2016)

Ray black said:


> I picked up a fifteen pack of Platinum Delights and a fifteen pack of sin OG
> 
> Kinda pumped!


i was able to grab sin mint on bonza.... but popped ANOTHER MALE WHITE NIGHTMARE WTF I HATE REGS


----------



## Ray black (Feb 19, 2016)

I want a WN stud, you should keep it and breed it homie


----------



## testiclees (Feb 19, 2016)

Ray black said:


> I want a WN stud, you should keep it and breed it homie


Ya ray, maybe ill try to collect from pollen from it. How do you determine which female would be a good match???

I have a sugar punch and a midnight mass in full flower and maybe the last White Nightmare could be female. How would i determine which lady might profit for one branch being dusted? I dont have space for large scale trials in my crib.


----------



## Ray black (Feb 19, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Ya ray, maybe ill try to collect from pollen from it. How do you determine which female would be a good match???
> 
> I have a sugar punch and a midnight mass in full flower and maybe the last White Nightmare could be female. How would i determine which lady might profit for one branch being dusted? I dont have space for large scale trials in my crib.



So I am not a breeder and just started chucking pollen. Wanted to clear that up man

The WN is a monster grower, very vigorous with tons of trichomes. It's fast too, veg and flower. Just an all around great strain

It does not have a very stinky/loud scent. Because of that I would pair it with something stinky if I could. If tou have a smelly indicate leaning strain that needs a tune up ( something that will make it move faster and stretch out a little ) that might be a good fit bro

My .02 man, fwiw


----------



## Ray black (Feb 19, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Ya ray, maybe ill try to collect from pollen from it. How do you determine which female would be a good match???
> 
> I have a sugar punch and a midnight mass in full flower and maybe the last White Nightmare could be female. How would i determine which lady might profit for one branch being dusted? I dont have space for large scale trials in my crib.



Oh and don't be afraid to dust a bud top, it won't inpregnate the whole thing... 

I crossed white nightmare with Dream Beaver, calling it white beaver nightmare lmao, serious


----------



## Ray black (Feb 19, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Oh and don't be afraid to dust a bud top, it won't inpregnate the whole thing...
> 
> I crossed white nightmare with Dream Beaver, calling it white beaver nightmare lmao, serious


By whole thing I mean the entire plant.

Don't waste it though, a WN male is just as valuable as a flowered out female. Great stud jeans


----------



## testiclees (Feb 19, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Oh and don't be afraid to dust a bud top, it won't inpregnate the whole thing...
> 
> I crossed white nightmare with Dream Beaver, calling it white beaver nightmare lmao, serious


Did you get many seeds from that cross? Test any of em?


----------



## Ray black (Feb 19, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Did you get many seeds from that cross? Test any of em?



Yeah man, I got like 100 or so SUPER healthy looking large beans

The DB has small beans so I am pretty sure the size is from the WN

Have not run her yet, will soon man


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 19, 2016)

testiclees said:


> i was able to grab sin mint on bonza.... but popped ANOTHER MALE WHITE NIGHTMARE WTF I HATE REGS


Are the sin mint fems that bonza has listed legit? I hope so because I have one on the way.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 19, 2016)

testiclees said:


> How do you determine which female would be a good match???.


Depends what you're trying to accomplish with your cross. However anything like size, potency, smell, color, etc.. Pick your best lookin gal and give it a shot. At the very least you have free beans.


----------



## futant (Feb 20, 2016)

Thinkin this AJU I am growing is a boy. I am actually happy about it. It is loaded with purple tones in veg.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Feb 20, 2016)

Ordered a pack of Sequoia Strawberry and Blue Power BX the other day. I am not experienced with BX seeds....how will this compare to regular Blue Power seeds? I assume they backcrossed to the best traits of Blue Power?


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 20, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Ordered a pack of Sequoia Strawberry and Blue Power BX the other day. I am not experienced with BX seeds....how will this compare to regular Blue Power seeds? I assume they backcrossed to the best traits of Blue Power?


Yes i believe so thats why they back crossed them?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 20, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Ordered a pack of Sequoia Strawberry and Blue Power BX the other day. I am not experienced with BX seeds....how will this compare to regular Blue Power seeds? I assume they backcrossed to the best traits of Blue Power?


LVBK x Blue Power

LVBK = blue power x Sins Bubba Kush cut

So basically LVBK backcrossed to their F2 of Bluepower. I remember being surprised they didn't backcross to the f1 selection but they must have found a nice phenotype in the f2 of Bluepower.

The backcrossing stabilized whatever traits they liked in the BP so they're more consistent when popping seeds. They may have seen something in LVBK that was missing and bx'ing to the BP filled that void.

You'll be happy with em. Seems a lot of people slept on these as they didn't sell out too quick but the girl I have right now is outstanding. Straight up BP with a little hint of Bubba you can see in her leaves. Leaves turn a beautiful purple/autumn looking color in some of the phenos I've seen toward harvest. Insane trich production and not so huge, but rock hard buds.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks for the explanation. Everything I've read about backcrossing, they cross back to an original plant so I was wondering where the LVBK came from....didn't realize you could backcross to a different plant. Why isn't that just breeding with a different plant? Maybe they back crossed the Blue Power to its parent, then bred with Bubba?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 20, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Everything I've read about backcrossing, they cross back to an original plant so I was wondering where the LVBK came from....didn't realize you could backcross to a different plant. Why isn't that just breeding with a different plant? Maybe they back crossed the Blue Power to its parent, then bred with Bubba?


Well the LVBK is blue power x bubba kush. Since they took the LVBK and hit it with blue power again that is backcrossing to blue power since it's (blue power x bubba) x blue power.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Feb 20, 2016)

I gotcha, didn't realize LVBK had BP in it....TDT lists BP as {SourDouble x Master Kush} x WhiteMoonshine. I guess LVBK is the master kush.


----------



## testiclees (Feb 20, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Are the sin mint fems that bonza has listed legit? I hope so because I have one on the way.


Ya im excited to run the fems too. Bonza has a presence on riu so if anything sketchy is up they are around.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 20, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> I gotcha, didn't realize LVBK had BP in it....TDT lists BP as {SourDouble x Master Kush} x WhiteMoonshine. I guess LVBK is the master kush.


Blue power is Sour Double x MK x White Moonshine. LVBK is blue power x bubba kush.

Blue Power BX is LVBK x Blue Power.

LVBK stands for Las Vegas bubba kush, no master in it.
It gets confusing lol


----------



## Ray black (Feb 20, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Blue power is Sour Double x MK x White Moonshine. LVBK is blue power x bubba kush.
> 
> Blue Power BX is LVBK x Blue Power.
> 
> ...


Regular BP sounds promising for a hunt......


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Feb 21, 2016)

Looking at grows of both you really can't go wrong with either it's the backbone of their lines for a reason lol. I've been dying for some OGRaskal but after these crosses in running from Cbliss420 I'm sticking with SCS for a minute.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 21, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Looking at grows of both you really can't go wrong with either it's the backbone of their lines for a reason lol. I've been dying for some OGRaskal but after these crosses in running from Cbliss420 I'm sticking with SCS for a minute. View attachment 3613376


Looking nice and frosty. I'm gonna grab some key lime BX from him one of these days..


----------



## blackforest (Feb 21, 2016)

I see on IG that Sin is looking for some winter testers... Yum.
I just love my blue power. Their gear is just so dank!


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 21, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I see on IG that Sin is looking for some winter testers... Yum.
> I just love my blue power. Their gear is just so dank!
> 
> View attachment 3613659


Looks good. What sz tent you have


----------



## blackforest (Feb 21, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Looks good. What sz tent you have


That is the 4x8, 6 site rdwc system. Also have a 4x4 for mom/veg and a 2x4 for clone/seedlings. BP is not a huge producer, but I got 24 oz of tops out of that grow. Lots of jars on the shelf!


----------



## Ray black (Feb 23, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I see on IG that Sin is looking for some winter testers... Yum.
> I just love my blue power. Their gear is just so dank!
> 
> View attachment 3613659


Super uniform and healthy looking dude, good stuff


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 24, 2016)

Been a swell run. Looks like week or two will be harvest time..

BP BX
 
 


Triple Cherry Diesel tester 1 of 2


----------



## testiclees (Feb 24, 2016)

I got a single SinMint Cookies fingers crossed. Here's a pic of it in Bonza's (proprietary) packaging. I also ordered a a few White NightMare fems and a Blue Power. (bonza)

My Spring 2016 run: 1 SinMint cookies, 1 Kali China and 1 WhiteNightmare.


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 24, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I got a single SinMint Cookies fingers crossed. Here's a pic of it in Bonza's (proprietary) packaging. I also ordered a a few White NightMare fems and a Blue Power. (bonza)
> 
> My Spring 2016 run: 1 SinMint cookies, 1 Kali China and 1 WhiteNightmare.View attachment 3615952


Bonza didn't have many of them. They are out of stock now. Good luck with your spring run friend.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 24, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Been a swell run. Looks like week or two will be harvest time..
> 
> BP BX
> View attachment 3615472
> ...


Wooooaah, bro they look amazing


----------



## Beemo (Feb 26, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Are the sin mint fems that bonza has listed legit? I hope so because I have one on the way.


thought the same thing... couldnt find a breeder that supports bonza... 
even karma genetics supported small bank manchester beans... but not bonza

they have a bunch of rare gear in stock. which is very fishy... lucky charms, ob ripper, face off, grape stomper og, sin mints, etc....
so made a rare purchase.. thought i got the last... checked it again the next day and it was still in stock????
asked bonza on here... he says its my computer and its a mistake... so went to my buddys house, says the exact same thing...
next day again... ask for a refund... end of story... 
there's a reason why they dont send in breeders pack...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 26, 2016)

Beemo said:


> thought the same thing... couldnt find a breeder that supports bonza...
> even karma genetics supported small bank manchester beans... but not bonza
> 
> they have a bunch of rare gear in stock. which is very fishy... lucky charms, ob ripper, face off, grape stomper og, sin mints, etc....
> ...


lol

I pointed out Bonzas prices a couple days ago in another thread, and you had a hissy fit and informed me that I was out of line, and I shouldn't be saying stuff like that. 

Two days later, and here you are suggesting that this same seed bank is sending their customers bogus beans based on your spidey senses or something.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Beemo (Feb 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> lol
> 
> I pointed out Bonzas prices a couple days ago in another thread, and you had a hissy fit and informed me that I was out of line, and I shouldn't be saying stuff like that.
> 
> Two days later, and here you are suggesting that this same seed bank is sending their customers bogus beans based on your spidey senses or something.


LMAO you get the moderator in here again??? thats ok... people saw... 

like i said before it got deleted... 
being authentic/legit is different than you bitching at the price and telling a bank how to run a business...
my spidey senses got me where im at today...
your senses got you in the stat book of athletes that had money then blew it all, on trying to be cool...


----------



## testiclees (Feb 26, 2016)

Beemo said:


> thought the same thing... couldnt find a breeder that supports bonza...
> even karma genetics supported small bank manchester beans... but not bonza
> 
> they have a bunch of rare gear in stock. which is very fishy... lucky charms, ob ripper, face off, grape stomper og, sin mints, etc....
> ...


damn...i grabbed a sin mint but when i went back it was sold out


----------



## Beemo (Feb 26, 2016)

testiclees said:


> damn...i grabbed a sin mint but when i went back it was sold out


hopefully im wrong... its just,, to good to be true type of thing... EVERYWHERE else its been sold out for atleast a yr or longer...

but there customer service is on point...

until i can get one verification from a breeder that bonza is legit... i pass until then...


----------



## testiclees (Feb 26, 2016)

Beemo said:


> hopefully im wrong... its just,, to good to be true type of thing... EVERYWHERE else its been sold out for atleast a yr or longer...
> 
> but there customer service is on point...
> 
> until i can get one verification from a breeder that bonza is legit... i pass until then...


When I get a moment I'm going to go over to sincity \ dank team do some inquiring...also the bonza guy is around riu I'm gonna chat him up. Those beans were pricey
... Fraud is wrong ..


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 27, 2016)

testiclees said:


> When I get a moment I'm going to go over to sincity \ dank team do some inquiring...also the bonza guy is around riu I'm gonna chat him up. Those beans were pricey
> ... Fraud is wrong ..


Let me know what you find out friend. I asked the question on the home of the dank forum but didn't get a response. I'd really like to know.


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 27, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Let me know what you find out friend. I asked the question on the home of the dank forum but didn't get a response. I'd really like to know.


Free standard shipping across the pond makes up a little for the high price per seed.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 27, 2016)

6 sinmints going into flower in the next couple of days. Only 3 are worthy of showing.


----------



## testiclees (Feb 28, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> 6 sinmints going into flower in the next couple of days. Only 3 are worthy of showing.


something happen to the other three bro? 
What size pots are shown in that pic?

I did go over on the Bonza thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-seeds-would-you-like-to-see-available.899492/page-3#post-12369243

@rollitup what are your expectations when vendors become sponsors and initiate threads?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 28, 2016)

Has anybody tried these guys?
http://oregoneliteseeds.com/t/sin-city-seeds


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Feb 28, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Has anybody tried these guys?
> http://oregoneliteseeds.com/t/sin-city-seeds


Not personally but this guy just showed up on homeofthedank.com with the handle "oregoneliteseeds" last month starting threads to sell beans from other breeders. Kind of disrespectful to Sin if you ask me... His first thread was a Sincity sale though so I guess that's something.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 28, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Has anybody tried these guys?
> http://oregoneliteseeds.com/t/sin-city-seeds


Hes legit and sin never said nothing about posting in homenof the dank thread


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 28, 2016)

testiclees said:


> something happen to the other three bro?
> What size pots are shown in that pic?
> 
> I did go over on the Bonza thread:
> ...


The other 3 don't look to good because they didn't get good enough lighting. So I'm going to flower all of them and take cuttings from them and grow the females again with good lighting. I'll put up pics of the other 3 shortly. The pots are 5" square pots. I will transfer them to 2 gallon smart pots in canna coco for flowering.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Feb 28, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Has anybody tried these guys?
> http://oregoneliteseeds.com/t/sin-city-seeds


I just used this site and had no problems, fast shipping. That's where I found my Blue Power BX


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Feb 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Hes legit and sin never said nothing about posting in homenof the dank thread


As a seed reseller I don't think it's proper to post threads to make any money off of sins site. Not saying he's not legit or anything. Just don't think it's right even if Sin hasn't said anything.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Feb 28, 2016)

I see he's an authorized dealer for SCS. I'm sure him and Sin prolly have an agreement. Lol foot in mouth.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Feb 28, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> As a seed reseller I don't think it's proper to post threads to make any money off of sins site. Not saying he's not legit or anything. Just don't think it's right even if Sin hasn't said anything.


Sin introduced them as a new reseller. Maybe you should find something more important to worry about

http://www.homeofthedank.com/forum/showthread.php?720-Oregon-Elite-Seedbank


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Feb 28, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Sin introduced them as a new reseller. Maybe you should find something more important to worry about
> 
> http://www.homeofthedank.com/forum/showthread.php?720-Oregon-Elite-Seedbank


Already did


GrowJahsGift said:


> I see he's an authorized dealer for SCS. I'm sure him and Sin prolly have an agreement. Lol foot in mouth.


Take ur own advice your post wasn't needed just stated my issue and then realized I was wrong and posted it. Thanks for your useless input.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Feb 28, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Already did
> 
> Take ur own advice your post wasn't needed just stated my issue and then realized I was wrong and posted it. Thanks for your useless input.


what was really useless was your input on a company you never used and knew nothing about


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Feb 28, 2016)

How bout me ending that transaction early and continuing to drag it out all I said was I had no experience with them and that I saw him pop up pushing deals for other breeder on the Sin City forum. Kind of like one dealer at a Chevy dealership pushing ppl to buy fords. Seems kind of disrespectful. So then I checked and saw he was an authorized dealer and that Sin was probably ok with it. IE "foot in mouth". Enter your douchebag comment? Telling me to worry about something else? Like I said your comment wasn't needed. But you felt the need anyway. How about you finally take your own advice? I wasn't trying to shit talk Oregon Elite nor did I say he wasn't legit. I stated I had no experience ordering from him. Just that originally didn't think it was right.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 1, 2016)

To get back on track around here...

Rhubarb Pie day 55 
Bred by: CannaBliss420

(Blue Lime Pie X Platinum Cherry Pie {BHOmb Fam cut})

Here's a shot of the lowest Larfy bud on the plant. 
Some serious fire lurking in these beans. So glad to be able to have the chance to run CB's fire!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 1, 2016)

Hmm need to figure out how to fit more triches on there lol.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 1, 2016)

Frosty goodness


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 7, 2016)

Glad to see this thread still kicking and pushing along. See some great stuff in here and no surprise as the genetics are top flight.

Was down and out for a while but glad to be up and running. Missed being on here with my fellow bros. Will post pics of the last harvest stuff since I never did. Didn't get to start the beans I wanted to last time I was on but gonna get to them now. SinMint Cookies and Truepower OG going down.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Glad to see this thread still kicking and pushing along. See some great stuff in here and no surprise as the genetics are top flight.
> 
> Was down and out for a while but glad to be up and running. Missed being on here with my fellow bros. Will post pics of the last harvest stuff since I never did. Didn't get to start the beans I wanted to last time I was on but gonna get to them now. SinMint Cookies and Truepower OG going down.
> 
> View attachment 3626137


So good to have you back bro, and congrats on the bub  
Hanging to see some Akhyim bud porn


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 7, 2016)

Welcome back King!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 7, 2016)

Been trying to keep the fire burning!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 7, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> So good to have you back bro, and congrats on the bub
> Hanging to see some Akhyim bud porn





GrowJahsGift said:


> Welcome back King!


Appreciate the love my brothers good to be back. Yea I'm hanging to see some bud porn of mines too cus that means I'll be smoking it soon


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 7, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Been trying to keep the fire burning!!


Doing very well too bro....keep killing the game bro


----------



## Reggie Mack (Mar 8, 2016)

Jesus!! Just skimming the last few pages.... Now I have to start at pg.1 just for the nuggage!!


----------



## Reggie Mack (Mar 8, 2016)

Sin City Seeds is poppin up everywhere it seems!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 8, 2016)

Just for anyone that cares....picked up a 3-1 clip on lense kit for my iPhone not great but better! Lol $3.67 well spent. Still gettin good with it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2016)

Reggie Mack said:


> Sin City Seeds is poppin up everywhere it seems!


Sin City are really getting their gear in many many places. They are known for having good quality crosses so it doesn't surprise me that hey are being carried in many places. Ever since I grew my first strain and started testing I love heir gear and will always grow it. Hope you see something in this thread that makes you want to grow their gear if you haven't got something already.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Sin City are really getting their gear in many many places. They are known for having good quality crosses so it doesn't surprise me that hey are being carried in many places. Ever since I grew my first strain and started testing I love heir gear and will always grow it. Hope you see something in this thread that makes you want to grow their gear if you haven't got something already.


i got a pack of their sinmints heard another mint drop on 420


----------



## Beemo (Mar 8, 2016)

sin mints


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> i got a pack of their thinmints heard another mint drop on 420


Yea restock on all Sin City Originals will be very soon. Gotta get me another pack of Platinum Delights since I lost my baby of it. Gonna post some pics of the two SinMint phenos I had. Both stellar on Forum dom one Blue Power dom. The BP dom pheno was my favorite as it was similar to my Platinum Delights keepers just didn't turn purple like Plat D


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea restock on all Sin City Originals will be very soon. Gotta get me another pack of Platinum Delights since I lost my baby of it. Gonna post some pics of the two SinMint phenos I had. Both stellar on Forum dom one Blue Power dom. The BP dom pheno was my favorite as it was similar to my Platinum Delights keepers just didn't turn purple like Plat D


Sick as bro, look forward to seeing your girls. I just got done with sinmints, plat d, powernap, blp and nightmare cookies... i had major issues with heat but they all had that dankness to them! The powernap was one of the frostiest bitches I've ever seen. She also looked very LVBK dom too, very short stature, wide leaves and frosty


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sick as bro, look forward to seeing your girls. I just got done with sinmints, plat d, powernap, blp and nightmare cookies... i had major issues with heat but they all had that dankness to them! The powernap was one of the frostiest bitches I've ever seen. She also looked very LVBK dom too, very short stature, wide leaves and frosty


Yea I saw that journal of yours sucks you had the best issues but yea they were still quality. My SinMints and Plat D were awesome as you know and I was hoping to experience Blue Lime Pie but that was one that got lost but still have more beans so will get to experience it one day. I need the Aliens on Moonshine tho.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I saw that journal of yours sucks you had the best issues but yea they were still quality. My SinMints and Plat D were awesome as you know and I was hoping to experience Blue Lime Pie but that was one that got lost but still have more beans so will get to experience it one day. I need the Aliens on Moonshine tho.


Yeah it's fucked hey, the heat has totally screwed me this year! The Sin beans still turned out fire though, which I wasn't surprised about 
Sucks you lost the blp mate, it came out fire for me! At least you still got some beans to pop!


----------



## Reggie Mack (Mar 8, 2016)

Definitely gonna wait for that Sinmints drop on 420 last 2 pack drop at TDT would've been real hard to get lol.


----------



## Reggie Mack (Mar 8, 2016)

But the aliens on moonshine is callin my name as well....


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 9, 2016)

Did someone say sinmint cookies......not a good pic but 7 cookies into 8th day of flower and waiting on who's a girl and who's a boy.


----------



## Ray black (Mar 9, 2016)

Beemo said:


> thought the same thing... couldnt find a breeder that supports bonza...
> even karma genetics supported small bank manchester beans... but not bonza
> 
> they have a bunch of rare gear in stock. which is very fishy... lucky charms, ob ripper, face off, grape stomper og, sin mints, etc....
> ...



Damn.....

Hey man your SMC might be real. Gonna have to run her man.

What a bummer if it's not though. I had some bad experiences with what I think was repackaging through Nirvana . They seem to like to switch beans up with orders. Like throw in a random batch of haze type plants in an order of master kush..

Nirvana has WAY too much pheno variation (instability) for what I like but this was totally not that. It has happened a few times, like a bad joke or a mistake.


----------



## Ray black (Mar 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I saw that journal of yours sucks you had the best issues but yea they were still quality. My SinMints and Plat D were awesome as you know and I was hoping to experience Blue Lime Pie but that was one that got lost but still have more beans so will get to experience it one day. I need the Aliens on Moonshine tho.


Hey James are you running sin og?

I got a pack of them to pop after my plat D's finish.


----------



## testiclees (Mar 9, 2016)

@Beemo 
@Ray black 

I got 4 reg White night mare from Bonza...ALL MALES
Then I grabbed a sin mint fem, two white nightmare fems and a blue power fem. I was suspicious so i wrote to Bonza on their thread:

this is from Bonza :

Sorry guys, I've been sick and finally back, so that should cover number one.
Number two, the thing is Bonza is not well known and we are trying to get more popular. The reason is because, IMO, everyone goes somewhere else and then when they come to our site and see them, everyone thinks its suspicious; this is not the case. Its like going to amazon trying to find something and then all of a sudden you find some shop you never heard of and find it there Lets its legit and yes we do get them. People don't check every source out there.
Number three, http://www.seriousseeds.com/shoplist-worldwide/ - Pure Stativa is the distributor

If you have any other questions, I can answer them. Also, if you need discounts just email me [email protected]

David


----------



## Beemo (Mar 9, 2016)

testiclees said:


> @Beemo
> @Ray blackI got 4 reg White night mare from Bonza...ALL MALES
> Then I grabbed a sin mint fem, two white nightmare fems and a blue power fem. I was suspicious so i wrote to Bonza on their thread:
> this is from Bonza :
> ...


please gives us a report on those sm... there's not that much variation on sin mints, so you should know if they sent you randoms..


----------



## testiclees (Mar 9, 2016)

Beemo said:


> please gives us a report on those sm... there's not that much variation on sin mints, so you should know if they sent you randoms..


Mos def...it's germed and doing well almost 7 days old.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Hey James are you running sin og?
> 
> I got a pack of them to pop after my plat D's finish.


Naw bro I didn't pop those yet. I was gonna pop them when I popped the Truepower OG but I said I would hold off for now. SinMints and Truepower OG are the only Sin City seeds I got going so far. After these get going real good will pop the Sins OG and Blue Lime Pie


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2016)

SinMint Cookies from last round. Didn't get to post up finished pics so here they are


SMC #1 Forum dom


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2016)

SinMint Cookies

SMC #2 Blue Power dom


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 9, 2016)

Sick dude, they turned out hell nice!! I still trying to work out whether mine was BP or forum dom. Pretty sure it was a nice mix


----------



## futant (Mar 12, 2016)

Aliens Jacked up
2 parts green fields to 1 part B2 soil with some Neem cake added. 7 gal cloth bag
600 watt lumatek digital digilux 600 BLUE
I know I said I was gonna do the Sins OG James, but I couldn't find the vial when I was looking and this one turned up so...
day 1 12/12


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2016)

Platinum Delights oh how I miss this pheno
 

SinMint Cookies Forum dom
 

SinMint Cookies BP dom


----------



## Terrapin2 (Mar 12, 2016)

Where does one grab some sin mint beans??


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> Where does one grab some sin mint beans??


Many banks carry Sin City genetics. Pay attention drop will be coming soon 4/20 and people will announce what banks carry. Don't know if you do IG or Twitter but they announce all that stuff on there too. Also if you live in any places where they have the cups and stuff at you can always grab gear there and lots of dispensaries are starting to carry seeds too. When I get Sin City gear I use TDT but there will be a few places that will get them so be on the lookout and hop on them fast cus they won't last long.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 12, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> Where does one grab some sin mint beans??


Myself along with a thousand other ppl r waiting for the drop. I'll be ready at 12:01 lol may be the only chance to get them. Gotta have a quick finger!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyone hear anything pertaining to winter testers?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Mar 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Many banks carry Sin City genetics. Pay attention drop will be coming soon 4/20 and people will announce what banks carry. Don't know if you do IG or Twitter but they announce all that stuff on there too. Also if you live in any places where they have the cups and stuff at you can always grab gear there and lots of dispensaries are starting to carry seeds too. When I get Sin City gear I use TDT but there will be a few places that will get them so be on the lookout and hop on them fast cus they won't last long.


cool, thank you.
i typically use greenline organics for seeds, not sure i have seen SinCity seeds on there, are they?

thanks for the response though


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyone named Terrapin is alright with me. I would also accept Testudo. He should be feared, always.


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Platinum Delights oh how I miss this pheno
> View attachment 3629669
> 
> SinMint Cookies Forum dom
> ...


So James you never kept any cuts from your platinum d's or sinmint cookies?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> So James you never kept any cuts from your platinum d's or sinmint cookies?


Yea I did bro....I had about 5 runs from Platinum Delights same pheno she was my first SinCity strain but I had clones of both SinMint phenos but lost everything to bugs. I did have more beans of Platinum Delights but I gave them to someone expecting to get something in return but never did. I always keep clones of everything but sometimes I haven't but that won't happen again


----------



## martyg (Mar 13, 2016)

Anyone try the nightmare cookies or blue lime pie?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 13, 2016)

martyg said:


> Anyone try the nightmare cookies or blue lime pie?


Just finished running them both actually. Both strains are definitely up there for potency and the BLP yields very well with some chunky, frosty buds  a couple of people have journals of them both over at Sins forum, if you wanted to check them out. Some very nice pics of the grows


----------



## diamonddav (Mar 14, 2016)

im finishing up frozen tangerines(only 1 out of 7 beans made it!) and it doesn't look nearly as well as the others, so i'll pass on those from now on!! also finishing some aliens nightmare, which is fukin fire ass dense frosty buds, lovin this shit. ill post some pics when I remember how to do it!!! a lot of the strains you guys are talking about ,they don't offer at tdt? I assume your grabbing them elsewhere?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2016)

diamonddav said:


> im finishing up frozen tangerines(only 1 out of 7 beans made it!) and it doesn't look nearly as well as the others, so i'll pass on those from now on!! also finishing some aliens nightmare, which is fukin fire ass dense frosty buds, lovin this shit. ill post some pics when I remember how to do it!!! a lot of the strains you guys are talking about ,they don't offer at tdt? I assume your grabbing them elsewhere?


At one point in time most of the strains have been sold at TDT. Stock sells out so fast and they have been putting out new stuff so you won't see a lot of the originals in stock right now. New drop on originals and others happening 4/20 so have your trigger fingers ready if you want to order from TDT. 

Also Attitude has a lot of stuff in stock not the ones most people want SinMint Cookies, Platinum Delights, GG#4 crosses and Key Lime Pie crosses but there is good stuff in stock there and if you search around you may be able to find something else in stock but not any of those I just mentioned. I think if you want orange you should've went Tangerine Power. Everything crossed to Blue Power turns out exceptional and the stud lets the mom shine through while putting his stamp on phenos too. That is the best one on my list from SinCity besides getting another Platinum Delights pack and Thunderstruck


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 15, 2016)

CannaBliss420's "Rhubarb Pie"
(Blue Lime Pie X Platinum Cherry Pie)
Pheno 3


----------



## Brian Savage (Mar 15, 2016)

Thats ridiculous man, nice job!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Mar 15, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> CannaBliss420's "Rhubarb Pie"
> (Blue Lime Pie X Platinum Cherry Pie)
> Pheno 3
> View attachment 3632546 View attachment 3632548 View attachment 3632549


Looks epic. What are the terps like on her?


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 15, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> CannaBliss420's "Rhubarb Pie"
> (Blue Lime Pie X Platinum Cherry Pie)
> Pheno 3
> View attachment 3632546 View attachment 3632548 View attachment 3632549


What's the flower time?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 15, 2016)

Brian Savage said:


> Thats ridiculous man, nice job!!!!!!!!


Thks man!


Drew303fullsun said:


> Looks epic. What are the terps like on her?


terps range from lime/Kush ,Kush/vinyl ,floral/cherry/Kush across 3 diff phenos


sky rocket said:


> What's the flower time?


were ready at 62days or so.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 15, 2016)

CBliss did a fine job with that chucking of a Blue Lime Pie male. Glad too see some work from his stuff. Will be making some Sin City crosses myself. Should already be doing some work if I didn't lose the couple males I had but here's to finding another SinMint Cookies stud


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 15, 2016)

That key lime Dom male he selected brings flame for sure!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 15, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> CannaBliss420's "Rhubarb Pie"
> (Blue Lime Pie X Platinum Cherry Pie)
> Pheno 3
> View attachment 3632546 View attachment 3632548 View attachment 3632549


You've convinced me to pick up a pack of these when I grab the keylime BX. Looks so fire.

Also welcome back @akhiymjames, your contribution has been missed!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 15, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> You've convinced me to pick up a pack of these when I grab the keylime BX. Looks so fire.
> 
> Also welcome back @akhiymjames, your contribution has been missed!


Does he still have them? I'd grab another cpl packs myself... Still have the BLP X Cuvée to pop


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 15, 2016)

These were grown in my room that bounced around 45°F-64°F too! Next run after the Triple Cherry Diesel testers should be much better.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 15, 2016)

Few dry nug shots of the Triple Cherry Diesel. One was OG dom, the other is for sure Jack dom with those lovely whispy Sativa looking buds. Neither are lookers but they smell amazing. Sampled the OG dom one this morning. Some of the most euphoric bud I've had. Great for anxiety as I am prone to paranoia when I smoke and probably great for depression as well.

I'll throw some shots of the Blue Power BX later on....



GrowJahsGift said:


> Does he still have them? I'd grab another cpl packs myself... Still have the BLP X Cuvée to pop


As of a couple weeks ago. I gotta check in again with him though. Interested to see that Cuvée cross.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 15, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> CannaBliss420's "Rhubarb Pie"
> (Blue Lime Pie X Platinum Cherry Pie)
> Pheno 3
> View attachment 3632546 View attachment 3632548 View attachment 3632549


Absurd...just wow. I'm not sure I'd be able to puff that...would just wanna look at it all day


----------



## martyg (Mar 15, 2016)

Ordered the blue lime pie, and platinum delights. Can not wait to try out this sin city gear!!! Been running mostly DNA for years. Looks nothing like sin city's gear!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 15, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> View attachment 3632994 View attachment 3632995 Few dry nug shots of the Triple Cherry Diesel. One was OG dom, the other is for sure Jack dom with those lovely whispy Sativa looking buds. Neither are lookers but they smell amazing. Sampled the OG dom one this morning. Some of the most euphoric bud I've had. Great for anxiety as I am prone to paranoia when I smoke and probably great for depression as well.
> 
> I'll throw some shots of the Blue Power BX later on....
> 
> ...


Man the dad is very dom in the cross and throws some nice diesel phenos in them. So mad I lost my keeper Silverback Jack your gonna love that first pheno.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 15, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> CannaBliss420's "Rhubarb Pie"
> (Blue Lime Pie X Platinum Cherry Pie)
> Pheno 3
> View attachment 3632546 View attachment 3632548 View attachment 3632549


Holy shit mate, they are some stunning buds! Top stuff mate


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 15, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Absurd...just wow. I'm not sure I'd be able to puff that...would just wanna look at it all day


Why it took me like 5 days to trim 3 plants lmao! Kept taking pics...


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man the dad is very dom in the cross and throws some nice diesel phenos in them. So mad I lost my keeper Silverback Jack your gonna love that first pheno.


Can't wait to flip mine!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man the dad is very dom in the cross and throws some nice diesel phenos in them. So mad I lost my keeper Silverback Jack your gonna love that first pheno.


For sure. Makes me want to try more of the jack line. The high is on point with Jack, very euphoric/happy and balanced high.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 15, 2016)

martyg said:


> Ordered the blue lime pie, and platinum delights. Can not wait to try out this sin city gear!!! Been running mostly DNA for years. Looks nothing like sin city's gear!


Where'd you buy the plat. d?


----------



## martyg (Mar 15, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Where'd you buy the plat. d?


Seeds supreme. First time ordering from them.


----------



## martyg (Mar 16, 2016)

Ok so been emailed seed supreme, they say they take the beans out of the original packages. Is that how other get their beans? I live in Canada and have ordered from uk before but never had them removed and they always make it. Was wondering if when others ordered if they have them removed as well.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> Ok so been emailed seed supreme, they say they take the beans out of the original packages. Is that how other get their beans? I live in Canada and have ordered from uk before but never had them removed and they always make it. Was wondering if when others ordered if they have them removed as well.


Never ordered from them before but have heard of them. It's so many banks it's hard to keep up. You said they said they take their beans out of breeders packs is that how you got your beans? Just asking cus Sin City seals there breeders packs and you will know if it's been opened. If you didn't receive them like that I would be a lil leery of them till I grew them out. I swear I hate banks that do this because of supposed shipping and stuff. This is the reason why I tend to stick with American banks now so I don't have to worry about that and still get them in breeders packs. There are a few Euro banks that are able to send them in breeders packs and Attitude and SSC are prolly the only pick and mix places I trust. Hope everything is good for you cus what they have in stock I want to get a few so I hope they are good for you


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2016)

Just checked on seed supreme site too and they said they do take beans out of breeders packs but they will send them in them. From their site:

*(please note that seeds will be removed seeds from the breeder's packaging to aid stealthy delivery. We can ship seeds in their packaging upon request, contact [email protected] to enquire*


----------



## martyg (Mar 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Just checked on seed supreme site too and they said they do take beans out of breeders packs but they will send them in them. From their site:
> 
> *(please note that seeds will be removed seeds from the breeder's packaging to aid stealthy delivery. We can ship seeds in their packaging upon request, contact [email protected] to enquire*


Yep I seen that that's what I did


----------



## martyg (Mar 16, 2016)

Ya like thats sketchy. Paying top dollar for seeds and not be the one to open them. Just go on trust that they're the actual beans u paid for. Fuck that!! I'll take my chances. Attitudes get here all the time it's a joke. Envelope and bubble wrap and says stickers on the label lol makes it everytime


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> Yep I seen that that's what I did


Ok good bro well that def makes me feel a whole lot better about them. Glad you got your in breeders pack cus it's not in stock anywhere else and that's the only way a bank can make me believe they are legit seeds when they aren't in stock anywhere else


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> Ya like thats sketchy. Paying top dollar for seeds and not be the one to open them. Just go on trust that they're the actual beans u paid for. Fuck that!! I'll take my chances. Attitudes get here all the time it's a joke. Envelope and bubble wrap and says stickers on the label lol makes it everytime


No I don't want my beans taken out of the pack when I buying a whole pack I was referring to the pick and mix part of them. But I have seen many of my fellow growers get their seeds from Attitude not in the packs and it's always what they bought. I know I'm like you tho send my beans in packs please and if they get snagged oh well that's why you pay for guarantee so if they do they have to resend.


----------



## martyg (Mar 16, 2016)

Well I'll just have to see if they make it lol. If they get snagged I'll be calling the customs.


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Mar 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> No I don't want my beans taken out of the pack when I buying a whole pack I was referring to the pick and mix part of them. But I have seen many of my fellow growers get their seeds from Attitude not in the packs and it's always what they bought. I know I'm like you tho send my beans in packs please and if they get snagged oh well that's why you pay for guarantee so if they do they have to resend.


. Hey man you know of any place selling sinmint cookies seeds haven't been able to find these beans anywhere.


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 16, 2016)

All sold out. You have to wait til 4/20 at the dank team


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2016)

AZgreenthumb said:


> . Hey man you know of any place selling sinmint cookies seeds haven't been able to find these beans anywhere.


skyrocket said it best. Have to wait till the new drop 4/20. Have your trigger fingers ready cus the snipers will be at it but after that drop should be restock at Attitude and a couple other places. If you can get to one of the cups would be the best as they have most of the originals in stock at the cups


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Mar 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> skyrocket said it best. Have to wait till the new drop 4/20. Have your trigger fingers ready cus the snipers will be at it but after that drop should be restock at Attitude and a couple other places. If you can get to one of the cups would be the best as they have most of the originals in stock at the cups


Thanks for the info I'll keep my eyes open some of the more populer strains sell out FAST!! I planned to pick up some strawberry banana seeds from reserva privada and they sold out in less than a day I grew it when they first released it seems like it's exploded in popularity.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> skyrocket said it best. Have to wait till the new drop 4/20. Have your trigger fingers ready cus the snipers will be at it but after that drop should be restock at Attitude and a couple other places. If you can get to one of the cups would be the best as they have most of the originals in stock at the cups


Anyone remember what the 4/20 freebies were last year at TDT? I'm going to have my order ready to go right before midnight...gotta get those sinmints. Just interested to see the freebies on a 4/20 sale/promo


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Anyone remember what the 4/20 freebies were last year at TDT? I'm going to have my order ready to go right before midnight...gotta get those sinmints. Just interested to see the freebies on a 4/20 sale/promo


Naw I can't remember but I know they gave away 15 seeds from multiple breeders I think. I'm sure they will have something good on that day for sure


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 16, 2016)

So ready to snipe that sinmints


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 16, 2016)

Got F'd financially somehow right before their last couple drops....not this time I hope. I'd better be quick!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2016)

All I want truly is another pack of Platinum Delights, Sour Flame OG and Tangerine Power and Thunderstruck. As much as I love Sin City not feeling the way the fem crosses are having issues so I won't be touching any of them. Sad cus I wanted Aliens on Moonshine but haven't seen the stability I would like when it comes to fems.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> All I want truly is another pack of Platinum Delights, Sour Flame OG and Tangerine Power and Thunderstruck. As much as I love Sin City not feeling the way the fem crosses are having issues so I won't be touching any of them. Sad cus I wanted Aliens on Moonshine but haven't seen the stability I would like when it comes to fems.


Good thing my sinmint cookies are regular seeds. I have heard a lot of not so good things about their feminized seed.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Good thing my sinmint cookies are regular seeds. I have heard a lot of not so good things about their feminized seed.


Yea I don't know the process of how they make their fems but I have always seen they had issues when it can to fems. Some do better than others but when they first released SinMint Cookie fems lots of reports on herms. One reason why I think hey stopped on fems for a while but when it comes to Cookies you better be prepared for herm issues cus it can happen especially with the crosses straight to the cut and not f2 etc and worked. 

I didn't see any nanners or balls on my SinMint Cookies regs but one had to have a nanner as I found seeds a couple in a few plants around SinMints and in SinMints themselves but it wasn't an issue for me as I never saw any balls and of course I'm not a breeders trying to sell seeds


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I don't know the process of how they make their fems but I have always seen they had issues when it can to fems. Some do better than others but when they first released SinMint Cookie fems lots of reports on herms. One reason why I think hey stopped on fems for a while but when it comes to Cookies you better be prepared for herm issues cus it can happen especially with the crosses straight to the cut and not f2 etc and worked.
> 
> I didn't see any nanners or balls on my SinMint Cookies regs but one had to have a nanner as I found seeds a couple in a few plants around SinMints and in SinMints themselves but it wasn't an issue for me as I never saw any balls and of course I'm not a breeders trying to sell seeds


Yeah, IHG has problems with their seeds not being stable, their purple gsc x animal cookies freebies are full of hermies, maybe its the gsc that's unstable?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah, IHG has problems with their seeds not being stable, their purple gsc x animal cookies freebies are full of hermies, maybe its the gsc that's unstable?


Oh I believe it bro. And yea that's def a reason why those fems are full of herms. People often forget that these elite cuts are hermie accidents so breeding with these cuts always makes the possibility for offspring to have herms so just have to realize what your growing. GSC needs to be worked to breed those traits out but who's gonna put the work in when you can just cash in off the hype. Not saying it's not good but nobody wants to work it. I know I do for myself and any buddies that want it in seed that's why I gotta get the Forum cut. Hopefully I can get it and soon


----------



## since1991 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sin City has feminized seeds now? No thanks. I will stick to the 15 pack regulars. Ive gotten some of the nicest plants ever from one or two packs.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 16, 2016)

I like the idea of maybe getting a great male out of a pack that i can either work with or not. But the choice is there. And 15 seeds really gives you alot of options with keeper females.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh I believe it bro. And yea that's def a reason why those fems are full of herms. People often forget that these elite cuts are hermie accidents so breeding with these cuts always makes the possibility for offspring to have herms so just have to realize what your growing. GSC needs to be worked to breed those traits out but who's gonna put the work in when you can just cash in off the hype. Not saying it's not good but nobody wants to work it. I know I do for myself and any buddies that want it in seed that's why I gotta get the Forum cut. Hopefully I can get it and soon


Well said


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 16, 2016)

Shit just noticed TDT only ships within the US.....anyone order from Canada since they changed their shipping?


----------



## Beemo (Mar 16, 2016)

5weeks SM


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Sin City has feminized seeds now? No thanks. I will stick to the 15 pack regulars. Ive gotten some of the nicest plants ever from one or two packs.





since1991 said:


> I like the idea of maybe getting a great male out of a pack that i can either work with or not. But the choice is there. And 15 seeds really gives you alot of options with keeper females.


Sin City been doing fems for a while now at least 4 years now. Seemed like they got into it more when the GSC craze hit. Always heard and seen mixed results on fems but some did better than others. Tbh I thought they were gonna get away from it completely until they came out with the CBD line but the way people are nowadays I'm sure people asked for more fems so that's why they doing more now but I'm not feeling them. 

Absolutely love their gear tho but has to be regs. I did get a fem pack of Blue Power but I gave all beans away except one and lost it in the bug debacle. Can't go wrong with 15 seeds for $85 always find a keeper in them


----------



## martyg (Mar 16, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Shit just noticed TDT only ships within the US.....anyone order from Canada since they changed their shipping?


Wtf. That blows!!


----------



## martyg (Mar 16, 2016)

Undies the 4/20 drop happen at multiple seed banks?


----------



## martyg (Mar 16, 2016)

How about their nightmare line. Looks like sure fire.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 16, 2016)

Ive only ran white nightmare from that line. And its pretty damn stellar. The right phenotype selection will get quality and quantity. There is some good genetics locked in wnm....you just got to find them. Anything Blue Power is damn good. B Petrol B Power Sins Og (just wow) Raskal Berries and White Nightmare is what ive ran. Found keepers in every pack. And not just keepers because thats all i got....i mean real keepers. Sins Og and B Power gave me 3 each that were hard as hell to choose. I had to bring in outside lungs to help with those.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 16, 2016)

Alot of their gear fell off the radar and they quit making the beans. The Jack line and Cherry line sounds great but next to impossible to find. Evryone wants the Cookie based stuff.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> All I want truly is another pack of Platinum Delights, Sour Flame OG and Tangerine Power and Thunderstruck. As much as I love Sin City not feeling the way the fem crosses are having issues so I won't be touching any of them. Sad cus I wanted Aliens on Moonshine but haven't seen the stability I would like when it comes to fems.


Yeah unfortunately my GG4 x White Nightmare hermed bad. Dropped pollen but it must have been sterile as I just harvested and not a single seed. 

Think I'll grab platinum d over the sin mints as well, I've liked how they looked more so than the mints. Probably can't go wrong either way though.


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 16, 2016)

Dam I just want some blue lime pie.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 16, 2016)

Yep. I tried to grab it at last years Cup....sold out. Got Raskal Berries instead. There all good crosses. Berries is really nice. Nice yielder too. Smells like rotten cherries and berries.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah unfortunately my GG4 x White Nightmare hermed bad. Dropped pollen but it must have been sterile as I just harvested and not a single seed.
> 
> Think I'll grab platinum d over the sin mints as well, I've liked how they looked more so than the mints. Probably can't go wrong either way though.


Well at least you didn't get bombarded with seeds. That may be a good sign if the pheno is awesome but yea no fems for me when the regs are just fine. Platinum Delights yield a lil better I think 



sky rocket said:


> Dam I just want some blue lime pie.


I have four seeds left from half a pack I was gifted. Hope some magic is in them. The female I had was def Key Lime Pie dom awww man I wish I had her


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 16, 2016)

Yeah I have (what I think) are 7 female sinmint cookies 15 days in flower. If I can a killer cut than I'm good.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Yeah I have (what I think) are 7 female sinmint cookies 15 days in flower. If I can a killer cut than I'm good.


I'm sure one of those 7 will be good. I popped 5 beans first run 4 germed 50/50 split on gender and both were great. One Forum dom one BP dom but there are many phenos to be found in SinMints believe I know. Sin City works with a garlic pheno SinMint female and they haven't said much about a male except a line will come eventually but with all the genes in the cross you could find some stellar plants. I pretty much have faith I will get something out these 5 I popped last week. Really after a stud tho


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 16, 2016)

Running Triple Cherry Diesel testers right now  (Buddhas triplets X Sour Jack).


----------



## martyg (Mar 16, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Runnibg triple cherry diesel testers right now  (Buddhas triplets X Sour Jack).


How does one get in on these testers? Any info greatly appreciated


----------



## martyg (Mar 16, 2016)

Blue Power F2 
Nightmare OG Regular
Petroleum Nightmare Regular 
PowerNap Regular 
SourNightmare Regular
The REM Regular 
True Power OG Regular
WhiteNightmare F2 Regular. 
I can get these any suggestions. They all sound great to me.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 16, 2016)

I can vouch for nightmare og and powernap, both turned out very frosty and potent!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 17, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Shit just noticed TDT only ships within the US.....anyone order from Canada since they changed their shipping?


Nah man its blows..were missing all the drops and wicked promos. I contacted and asked since i was 2/2 and he still declined. Stealth was weak tho lol


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 17, 2016)

martyg said:


> Undies the 4/20 drop happen at multiple seed banks?


Attitude will get a restock for sure..it probably wont happen right at 4/20..cbd line came out like 2 weeks before attitude dropped it. Il be seeing if sincity drops somewhere else in US ive been a happy customer with.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ive read somewhere....cant remember...a guy from one of the seed houses said getting new Sin City gear is notoriously difficult to get within the "industry".


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 17, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Attitude will get a restock for sure..it probably wont happen right at 4/20..cbd line came out like 2 weeks before attitude dropped it. Il be seeing if sincity drops somewhere else in US ive been a happy customer with.


Yeah will have to use attitude...higher prices and shit freebies...hopefully the medical glue promo is still running then lol.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 17, 2016)

Sin has said TDT and Attitude are usually first priority on restocks so I guess I'll have to adjust my trigger finger for the time difference lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Ive read somewhere....cant remember...a guy from one of the seed houses said getting new Sin City gear is notoriously difficult to get within the "industry".


I think it's because they are doing business more for themselves as to dealing with many banks. They sell a lot of the gear at cups and festivals so and they attend almost all HTCC so that's gear that used to be in banks online that's not. Plus they put gear in lots of dispensaries for the patients. There's a few other banks that get ahold to some gear but that's the way they are doing it.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

I know i bought my share at the Cups. First year here in Flint they were doing 3 packs for 100$. I wisb i would of grabbed more. Steal of a deal. Last year was only 2 for 100$ but still much cheaper than ordering from a bank. One of the best moves i ever made as far as growing.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 17, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Nah man its blows..were missing all the drops and wicked promos. I contacted and asked since i was 2/2 and he still declined. Stealth was weak tho lol


What stealth lol


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

Has anyone ran Sequoia Strawberry? How is the quality of the smoke for such a mega yielding big gal? Taste? Smell? I would run that in my tester tent in a hot minute.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Mar 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Has anyone ran Sequoia Strawberry? How is the quality of the smoke for such a mega yielding big gal? Taste? Smell? I would run that in my tester tent in a hot minute.


Overall it is an amazing strain. I've ran it in a greenhouse and inside and it crushes it. It's my biggest producer... I had 6lb plants in 30 gal coco pots in the greenhouse and it averages 2.5 for me inside under my cmh. The smell and taste are strawberry candy. Louder than the original strawberry cough. The high is good but not heavy like kush or Chem strains. Best over all production strain I've ran into since the flo. I posted a bunch of pictures in this thread already but if you want to see more let me know.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2016)

My sweet cherry Sour Og has been my go to big lady...for years. Not uber potent but pretty damn good for how big the yields are. Id like to give SS a try to see if she bumps ole Sour Og out the way. Everyone needs at least one pig yielder in the stable. Just like a purple. Got to have at least one.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2016)

since1991 said:


> My sweet cherry Sour Og has been mh go to big lady...for years. Not uber potent but pretty damn good. Id like to give SS a try to see if she bumps ole Sour Og out the way.


Anything from the White Nightmare line is gonna have yielders in them. Man I sure miss the Oscar Goodman Big O pheno I had. Nothing but straight chunky buds all down to the bottom. Bottom nugs were no less than 1 gram. 

Frozen Tangerines may be a good one to look at too for yield. Like I said anything from he White Nightmare line is yielders


----------



## martyg (Mar 17, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Overall it is an amazing strain. I've ran it in a greenhouse and inside and it crushes it. It's my biggest producer... I had 6lb plants in 30 gal coco pots in the greenhouse and it averages 2.5 for me inside under my cmh. The smell and taste are strawberry candy. Louder than the original strawberry cough. The high is good but not heavy like kush or Chem strains. Best over all production strain I've ran into since the flo. I posted a bunch of pictures in this thread already but if you want to see more let me know.


That's sick!!


----------



## martyg (Mar 18, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with their gorilla grip. Man I can't wait for that one to arrive


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

Too new fer me. Do they have a newer catalog i can grip?


----------



## martyg (Mar 18, 2016)

Idk is that a new one


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2016)

martyg said:


> Anyone have any experience with their gorilla grip. Man I can't wait for that one to arrive


Was a tester for that but my beans didn't pop think it was the time period or my area environment something didn't work right for me but many others tested it and it did great. Two great parents in the cross lots of phenos terp heaven with the SourDubb in Blue Power it really pairs well with GG#4 and it has SourDubb in it too so great cross to explore. So mad I messed those beans up never had a error like that before really think something was up cus I had lots of trouble during this time popping beans everything was fine after that period


----------



## futant (Mar 18, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Where'd you buy the plat. d?


In the next 2 weeks my buddy at Oregon Elite seeds will be receiving 
both *Sin Mints* and *Plat Delights* from Don and making a drop. I will vouch for happy_dabber I have ordered from him twice (the man delivers beans to my door in person, granted we are in the same town but still, that is service. Pretty sure he is getting *gorilla grip*, and one of the other gorillas also. Like I said I have ordered from him and will totally vouch for how he handles his bean thing. Still 7-14 days out though gents. Will keep you posted.

on a side note an Aliens Jacked up I have in flower being very sexually ambiguous out of the gate


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 18, 2016)

futant said:


> In the next 2 weeks my buddy at Oregon Elite seeds will be receiving
> both *Sin Mints* and *Plat Delights* from Don and making a drop. I will vouch for happy_dabber I have ordered from him twice (the man delivers beans to my door in person, granted we are in the same town but still, that is service. Pretty sure he is getting *gorilla grip*, and one of the other gorillas also. Like I said I have ordered from him and will totally vouch for how he handles his bean thing. Still 7-14 days out though gents. Will keep you posted.
> 
> on a side note an Aliens Jacked up I have in flower being very sexually ambiguous out of the gateView attachment 3634986


And just when I tell myself no more bean purchases!


----------



## martyg (Mar 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Was a tester for that but my beans didn't pop think it was the time period or my area environment something didn't work right for me but many others tested it and it did great. Two great parents in the cross lots of phenos terp heaven with the SourDubb in Blue Power it really pairs well with GG#4 and it has SourDubb in it too so great cross to explore. So mad I messed those beans up never had a error like that before really think something was up cus I had lots of trouble during this time popping beans everything was fine after that period


How does one get these testers??


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Was a tester for that but my beans didn't pop think it was the time period or my area environment something didn't work right for me but many others tested it and it did great. Two great parents in the cross lots of phenos terp heaven with the SourDubb in Blue Power it really pairs well with GG#4 and it has SourDubb in it too so great cross to explore. So mad I messed those beans up never had a error like that before really think something was up cus I had lots of trouble during this time popping beans everything was fine after that period


My bean popping troubles went away when I started scuffing them before the soak .


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2016)

martyg said:


> How does one get these testers??


They aren't testers anymore it's a released strain. When Sin City restocked the banks with gear they should be in stock. As @hockeybry2 said Oregon Elite will have a restock so be on the lookout for them. And they are a verified seller they post on Sin a City forum too if you ever want to talk to the person who runs it


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> My bean popping troubles went away when I started scuffing them before the soak .


Tbh I think it was something in the air it wasn't that they weren't popping it just they didn't sprout. Prolly my error but never had those problems before and every bean I popped since I had those problems during that time were fine so just environment or grower error


----------



## martyg (Mar 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They aren't testers anymore it's a released strain. When Sin City restocked the banks with gear they should be in stock. As @hockeybry2 said Oregon Elite will have a restock so be on the lookout for them. And they are a verified seller they post on Sin a City forum too if you ever want to talk to the person who runs it


I got the gorilla grip and plat d as well. Other to come soon. Blue lime pie is out of stock I was informed so that was shitty news


----------



## martyg (Mar 18, 2016)

My chums got the sin mints.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Tbh I think it was something in the air it wasn't that they weren't popping it just they didn't sprout. Prolly my error but never had those problems before and every bean I popped since I had those problems during that time were fine so just environment or grower error


It was bro...for the last couple grows I was popping 25 beans just to get 6 or 7 plants up...I don't know what was going on had me pulling me hair out .


----------



## martyg (Mar 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They aren't testers anymore it's a released strain. When Sin City restocked the banks with gear they should be in stock. As @hockeybry2 said Oregon Elite will have a restock so be on the lookout for them. And they are a verified seller they post on Sin a City forum too if you ever want to talk to the person who runs it


Yes I understand that but I read people talking about testers. Is that when they get the beans to test grow first before public sale? If so how does one get in on these


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 18, 2016)

martyg said:


> Yes I understand that but I read people talking about testers. Is that when they get the beans to test grow first before public sale? If so how does one get in on these


Apply just like a job and hope you get picked.... gotta meet certain requirements


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2016)

martyg said:


> Yes I understand that but I read people talking about testers. Is that when they get the beans to test grow first before public sale? If so how does one get in on these


Yes skunkwreck said it right...you have to go over to homeofthedank forum it's Sin City's forum make a profile apply in the tester thread under test grow sub-forum. The thread contains what you need to put in your application show pics and everything. They do 4 rounds of testing each year for each season. Keep checking on the forum and on the IG and Twitter page they announce when to apply for testers.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

So if they send out testers and get high reports of hermies or shitty plants in several different setups they work on it more? Always wondered how that worked. Alot of companys do this....no?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2016)

since1991 said:


> So if they send out testers and get high reports of hermies or shitty plants in several different setups they work on it more? Always wondered how that worked. Alot of companys do this....no?


Yea for sure now all breeders don't do this but they do and most good ones do. Now if it gets a maybe a few then they release it as a limited strain at cups but that's it. They did Cherry Pie x Blue Power and it was a no go. Super dee duperdee high male count only one tester got any females and that was @greenghost420 my bro killed it and made f2s. I have some   and can't wait to get to them after I get all test beans done. 

My Oscar Goodman I tested had herms under high heat stress so they only released a few packs at Denver cup last year. Good breeders won't but certain crosses especially cookies will have higher tendency to have herms


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 18, 2016)

i still got 2 seeds from that test pack. those were some dank plants! one was a nice lime one and the other was like tangerine bubblegum.shit was dank but just way to sensitive for me to keep. but the male i found was just stupid studly! too bad they didnt want me to use it...


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i still got 2 seeds from that test pack. those were some dank plants! one was a nice lime one and the other was like tangerine bubblegum.shit was dank but just way to sensitive for me to keep. but the male i found was just stupid studly! too bad they didnt want me to use it...


That's what separates Bodhi from them all he doesn't care if you use the male or not. Many people use Bodhi gear now to breed now and they should. Got some Sin City x Bodhi and vice versa crosses I want to do along with some GGG in the mix with them both.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 18, 2016)

They should re work that cherry pie x blue power. I can't even imagine how dank that'd be if it worked out right..


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 18, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> They should re work that cherry pie x blue power. I can't even imagine how dank that'd be if it worked out right..


I told them they should've used a different stud hell the Buddahs Triplets cherry line stud would've been perfect. I just feel lucky as hell to have any of those seeds even tho they're f2. Hopefully some gems in there cus the male used was a beast like ghost420 said. I just wanted them to put out a Cherry Pie cross maybe try fem cross with it since that's what they are doing a lot of now.


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 19, 2016)

Sinmints in the oven. I'll take some better shots when I order my method seven glasses


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 20, 2016)

martyg said:


> Ok so been emailed seed supreme, they say they take the beans out of the original packages. Is that how other get their beans? I live in Canada and have ordered from uk before but never had them removed and they always make it. Was wondering if when others ordered if they have them removed as well.


Hey keep me posted if those beans come in a breeders pack and what not. I saw where Sin City they didn't know for sure if the gear they had is legit because Seed Supreme said they had 30 packs of Blue Lime Pie and Sin City said they only gave that amount to Attitude and NGR aka TDT but said they're overseas distributor sells to a lot of banks so was gonna check to see if the stock was legit. Gonna ask Sin City now to see if they ever found out if this place is legit.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 20, 2016)

I wonder when tdt is gonna drop it like its hot....there's a few other sin strains I wanna try... Tangerine power, sins OG, sin valley OG


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 20, 2016)

Yeah @martyg let us know about seed supreme. I was gonna pick up a pack of plat. D but I don't wanna waste my $ I could have saved for the 4/20 drop..


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I wonder when tdt is gonna drop it like its hot....there's a few other sin strains I wanna try... Tangerine power, sins OG, sin valley OG


I think Sin Valley is still available a couple places. Thought I saw a pack still available at TDT or midweek I'd have to check again..


----------



## since1991 (Mar 20, 2016)

Iam going to blow up White nightmare out doors this spring. Iam not kidding either. Shes a beast and this season iam pulling all the punches with her. Iam not fukin around. Indoors too....next run shes getting 4 gavita 6/750's all to herself. Such a nice strain that white nightmare.


----------



## martyg (Mar 20, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah @martyg let us know about seed supreme. I was gonna pick up a pack of plat. D but I don't wanna waste my $ I could have saved for the 4/20 drop..


Well they said they have plat. D instock. But im also sure tdt is getting it.


----------



## martyg (Mar 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Hey keep me posted if those beans come in a breeders pack and what not. I saw where Sin City they didn't know for sure if the gear they had is legit because Seed Supreme said they had 30 packs of Blue Lime Pie and Sin City said they only gave that amount to Attitude and NGR aka TDT but said they're overseas distributor sells to a lot of banks so was gonna check to see if the stock was legit. Gonna ask Sin City now to see if they ever found out if this place is legit.


They said they'd leave in breeders packs for me since I wanted them like that. Lol who wouldn't!!


----------



## martyg (Mar 20, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Iam going to blow up White nightmare out doors this spring. Iam not kidding either. Shes a beast and this season iam pulling all the punches with her. Iam not fukin around. Indoors too....next run shes getting 4 gavita 6/750's all to herself. Such a nice strain that white nightmare.


This is one I'm interested in as well


----------



## since1991 (Mar 20, 2016)

White nightmare....just all around good variety. I cant praise it enough. Its got it all. Top shelf and quantity. Got to pick the rite phenotype of course. Done quicker than my knockoff Dream too.


----------



## martyg (Mar 20, 2016)

since1991 said:


> White nightmare....just all around good variety. I cant praise it enough. Its got it all. Top shelf and quantity. Got to pick the rite phenotype of course. Done quicker than my knockoff Dream too.


Thanks for helping me make up my mind


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 20, 2016)

I've never had anything from these guys before thinking about grabbing a pack of Frozen Tangerines.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 20, 2016)

I gave away the three beans from my Sin City mixed pack of White Nightmare still wish I had them. May grab a pack to see what's in them. Tangerine Power is on my list for sure


----------



## since1991 (Mar 20, 2016)

Anyone just starting in on Sin City gear i suggest going for the sure fire winners. Blue Power. White Nightmare. And any of the Cookie based stuff if you can find it. I believe these are the guys running the companys personal choice favorites. Don't quote me on that...but i think so.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 21, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Anyone just starting in on Sin City gear i suggest going for the sure fire winners. Blue Power. White Nightmare. And any of the Cookie based stuff if you can find it. I believe these are the guys running the companys personal choice favorites. Don't quote me on that...but i think so.


Tangerine Power too hate their cup winner so I know they like that one too. That one is on my list too. I know Blue Power raises the quality of Agent Orange and the added terps equal something I know I will like. Seen some amazing looking phenos. Posted pics of it early in this thread


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 21, 2016)

Well I said I was gonna take a break from testing but I just can't lol. Sin City has treated me very well when it comes to success in the beans I have bought and ran and in the ones I have tested. When I got back online I saw they were starting the testing again so I applied honestly thinking I wouldn't get them but was chosen again. Here's a look at what I may be testing. Alien Slyme and Moon Mint Cookies is what I would like to test but will do any of them especially the Medical Glue. I'll be starting a test thread soon 

*Medical Glue* - GG4 x ACDC bx

*Bora Bora* - Tora Bora x ACDC bx

*Alien Slyme *- Chernobyl aka Slymer x Alien on Moonshine

*Harlequin On Moonshine* - Harlequin x Aliens On Moonshine

*Platinum Cherry Moonshine* - Platinum Cherry Pie x Aliens On Moonshine 

*Moon Mint Cookies* - SinMint (Garlic Pheno) x Aliens On Moonshine


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Well I said I was gonna take a break from testing but I just can't lol. Sin City has treated me very well when it comes to success in the beans I have bought and ran and in the ones I have tested. When I got back online I saw they were starting the testing again so I applied honestly thinking I wouldn't get them but was chosen again. Here's a look at what I may be testing. Alien Slyme and Moon Mint Cookies is what I would like to test but will do any of them especially the Medical Glue. I'll be starting a test thread soon
> 
> *Medical Glue* - GG4 x ACDC bx
> 
> ...


Sick dude, you always kill it though so I'm not surprised Sin picked you to do it again! With any luck you get the moon mint cookies, they sound dank af


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 22, 2016)

I got snubbed on testing  even tho I felt some of my pics in the testers thread were among the best. Oh wellll. Those strains looked super dank...moon mint and cherry moonshine.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I got snubbed on testing  even tho I felt some of my pics in the testers thread were among the best. Oh wellll. Those strains looked super dank...moon mint and cherry moonshine.


Don't worry bro they are a lil leery on picking new people just cus every round there are at least 5 people who don't report anything so just stick around there continue to post pics make a thread for you work and once they see you will be a regular you will get them. Yours was def better than lots of people but they usually pick regulars first and then some new people. Same happened to me when I first tried to test but I made a journal for HSO Blue Dream so they could see my skills and next round I was in and been in ever since. Apply again next round and I bet money you will get in.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

Also Sin said he will announce the upcoming drop exact details once they get back from the AbraCadabs Festival so when I know what they are I will post them here.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't worry bro they are a lil leery on picking new people just cus every round there are at least 5 people who don't report anything so just stick around there continue to post pics make a thread for you work and once they see you will be a regular you will get them. Yours was def better than lots of people but they usually pick regulars first and then some new people. Same happened to me when I first tried to test but I made a journal for HSO Blue Dream so they could see my skills and next round I was in and been in ever since. Apply again next round and I bet money you will get in.


Ya I should make a journal over there...all my completed journals are over on 420 mag forum. I haven't even ran a journal on riu yet haha but I'll get a couple going in the fall when I get er Rollin again


----------



## Beemo (Mar 22, 2016)

sin mints - regs


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

Beemo said:


> sin mints - regs
> View attachment 3638722


What she smelling like man I can't wait to see something from mines again


----------



## Beemo (Mar 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> What she smelling like man I can't wait to see something from mines again


like sugar cookie dough.... feels like it too...

not bad out of 5 beans. still got 10 left


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

Beemo said:


> like sugar cookie dough.... feels like it too...


Yea I was thinking the same like but it's hard to explain it lol. Amazing stuff bro


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Well I said I was gonna take a break from testing but I just can't lol. Sin City has treated me very well when it comes to success in the beans I have bought and ran and in the ones I have tested. When I got back online I saw they were starting the testing again so I applied honestly thinking I wouldn't get them but was chosen again. Here's a look at what I may be testing. Alien Slyme and Moon Mint Cookies is what I would like to test but will do any of them especially the Medical Glue. I'll be starting a test thread soon
> 
> *Medical Glue* - GG4 x ACDC bx
> 
> ...


Congrats! I'm testing again too. Seems I may have been one of the last picked I just got my message yesterday. Hoping for some Moon Mint!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 22, 2016)

Beemo said:


> sin mints - regs
> View attachment 3638722


That is a luscious girl right there..nice job.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 22, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Congrats! I'm testing again too. Seems I may have been one of the last picked I just got my message yesterday. Hoping for some Moon Mint!


I just scoped out my messages..and it looks like I will be a tester! Darn those late messages


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Congrats! I'm testing again too. Seems I may have been one of the last picked I just got my message yesterday. Hoping for some Moon Mint!


Naw Sin sent messages to everyone yesterday. Dude is very busy I thought he already had picked people already so I was surprised to see he didn't. Yea I'm wanting that Moon Mint too but will be good with whatever. 



hockeybry2 said:


> I just scoped out my messages..and it looks like I will be a tester! Darn those late messages


Glad your on board bro. Yea messages just got sent out yesterday so yea it was def later than what he has posted. Now I'm just waiting to hear what's up with the new drop coming up


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm hoping for slyme, cherry moonshine, or the moon mint


----------



## martyg (Mar 23, 2016)

I can't wait to post some pics once I get my gear in


----------



## martyg (Mar 23, 2016)

Man id like to be a tester too. I can't wait for Some of these strains to be released


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 23, 2016)

martyg said:


> Man id like to be a tester too. I can't wait for Some of these strains to be released


Bro they take on new people all the time only way to become one is to head over to their forum apply in tester thread show your work hang around and they prolly will choose you. Just know they do expect results to be posted either there or IG so if you don't do it don't expect to ever test again. Hopefully these all do well so they can all be released. I wish they weren't messing with fems but it is what it is. Least I won't have to sex any


----------



## martyg (Mar 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro they take on new people all the time only way to become one is to head over to their forum apply in tester thread show your work hang around and they prolly will choose you. Just know they do expect results to be posted either there or IG so if you don't do it don't expect to ever test again. Hopefully these all do well so they can all be released. I wish they weren't messing with fems but it is what it is. Least I won't have to sex any


I emailed them but didn't apply on the forum. I'm Canadian and asked if its possible for me to even be a tester because of this. Didn't want to waste anyone's time applying. But I would have no probs sending pics and posting info. Maybe I'll apply on their forum.


----------



## martyg (Mar 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro they take on new people all the time only way to become one is to head over to their forum apply in tester thread show your work hang around and they prolly will choose you. Just know they do expect results to be posted either there or IG so if you don't do it don't expect to ever test again. Hopefully these all do well so they can all be released. I wish they weren't messing with fems but it is what it is. Least I won't have to sex any


Yeah I much rather start with regs. I find stronger genetics


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 23, 2016)

martyg said:


> I emailed them but didn't apply on the forum. I'm Canadian and asked if its possible for me to even be a tester because of this. Didn't want to waste anyone's time applying. But I would have no probs sending pics and posting info. Maybe I'll apply on their forum.


Yea they take people all over bro. Some breeders only take people in medical and legal states and I figured they would be the same too but they aren't. I'm on east coast and def not legit lol but hopefully one day. Yea make an account and apply next round should be summertime 



martyg said:


> Yeah I much rather start with regs. I find stronger genetics


Yea I just like regs more. I like fems but I just like having that option of futhering the line or taking a nice male and cross it to something else.


----------



## martyg (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm trying to register on their forum but they ask a question what is the best time to dab errls? What's the answer lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 23, 2016)

martyg said:


> I'm trying to register on their forum but they ask a question what is the best time to dab errls? What's the answer lol


7:10


----------



## martyg (Mar 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> 7:10


Thx


----------



## martyg (Mar 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> 7:10


I did it bud. Sounds like I'm too late for this round. But I got my app in.


----------



## martyg (Mar 23, 2016)

Just got to describe my grow to them eh. That's cool


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 23, 2016)

@martyg Even though you're late for testing stick around if you're interested in Sin City gear. Throw a journal up in the log section when you run some stuff. Also usually the first place to learn about new drops..


----------



## martyg (Mar 23, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> @martyg Even though you're late for testing stick around if you're interested in Sin City gear. Throw a journal up in the log section when you run some stuff. Also usually the first place to learn about new drops..


Thank you much appreciated


----------



## martyg (Mar 23, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> @martyg Even though you're late for testing stick around if you're interested in Sin City gear. Throw a journal up in the log section when you run some stuff. Also usually the first place to learn about new drops..


My name is legal Canuck over there


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 23, 2016)

Can i get the sin city forum link in the dm?


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 23, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Can i get the sin city forum link in the dm?


Nevermind i got it


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 23, 2016)

Truepower OG seedling that didn't get destroyed by the dog lol

 

SinMint Cookie seedling already up and out. Nice vigor. All seeds cracked within 24 hours of being dropped in water. Other two should be up in the next day or two


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 25, 2016)

martyg said:


> I emailed them but didn't apply on the forum. I'm Canadian and asked if its possible for me to even be a tester because of this. Didn't want to waste anyone's time applying. But I would have no probs sending pics and posting info. Maybe I'll apply on their forum.


Hey man it's DSTRUKTVBAYC lol. They def let us Canadians test  
TRIPLE CHERRY DIESEL Fall '15 testers about 4' before flip. This shit is going to be out of control fml. 
 Those are 7 gal pots


----------



## martyg (Mar 25, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Hey man it's DSTRUKTVBAYC lol. They def let us Canadians test
> TRIPLE CHERRY DIESEL Fall '15 testers about 4' before flip. This shit is going to be out of control fml.
> View attachment 3640856 Those are 7 gal pots


Sick bro. Yep I applied.. Lol you grow em lik me..... Trees!! I was late getting my application in this round but I hope next round I get picked!!! Looking good. Btw.


----------



## martyg (Mar 25, 2016)

I took this one last night. It's not sin city gear. Waiting for that should be here next week can't friggin wait!!!


----------



## martyg (Mar 25, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Hey man it's DSTRUKTVBAYC lol. They def let us Canadians test
> TRIPLE CHERRY DIESEL Fall '15 testers about 4' before flip. This shit is going to be out of control fml.
> View attachment 3640856 Those are 7 gal pots


I bet those r gonna b tasty


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 25, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3640935 I took this one last night. It's not sin city gear. Waiting for that should be here next week can't friggin wait!!!


Damn dude looks like you got your shit on point. What are ya runnin'?


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Damn dude looks like you got your shit on point. What are ya runnin'?


Like for strains?


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Damn dude looks like you got your shit on point. What are ya runnin'?


Thanks too btw


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Damn dude looks like you got your shit on point. What are ya runnin'?


That one in the pic is a sour banana sherbert.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3640935 I took this one last night. It's not sin city gear. Waiting for that should be here next week can't friggin wait!!!


Bro you are def killing across the border for sure man!!!! Keep showing pics like that of your skills and you def will be picked next round. 

I always wondered how that Crockett cross came out. Not too many grows on it really. Post some pics of the buds if you can they look nice and chunky. I have their Sour Sunset(Sour D x Secret Sherbet) I'm gonna run eventually.


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro you are def killing across the border for sure man!!!! Keep showing pics like that of your skills and you def will be picked next round.
> 
> I always wondered how that Crockett cross came out. Not too many grows on it really. Post some pics of the buds if you can they look nice and chunky. I have their Sour Sunset(Sour D x Secret Sherbet) I'm gonna run eventually.


That cross is pure fire bro


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

I'll snap some more for yous.


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm gotta buy a camera so I can get better shots. And for some reason I can't load pics on sins forum.


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

Shatter anyone!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> I'm gotta buy a camera so I can get better shots. And for some reason I can't load pics on sins forum.


Are you on a computer or phone? If your on computer or can get the desktop site from your phone you have to go to advance reply so you can add the pics. At the top where you type a message there is a lil paper clip symbol click that and it will let you upload pics that way or you can scroll to the bottom where it says manage attachments and use that link. Hope that helps


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Are you on a computer or phone? If your on computer or can get the desktop site from your phone you have to go to advance reply so you can add the pics. At the top where you type a message there is a lil paper clip symbol click that and it will let you upload pics that way or you can scroll to the bottom where it says manage attachments and use that link. Hope that helps


Yes I'm on my phone. I'll give it a try thx man


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Are you on a computer or phone? If your on computer or can get the desktop site from your phone you have to go to advance reply so you can add the pics. At the top where you type a message there is a lil paper clip symbol click that and it will let you upload pics that way or you can scroll to the bottom where it says manage attachments and use that link. Hope that helps


I'm looking but can see where it says that or a paper clip. I can't get the desktop site either. Idk. Do I need more posts maybe?


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

Anyone grow out the petroleum nightmare?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> I'm looking but can see where it says that or a paper clip. I can't get the desktop site either. Idk. Do I need more posts maybe?


If your on your phone and can't get the desktop site you need to use a photo sharing site imgur is the site I use. Upload your pics there and then use the bb code to paste the picture in the forum. 




martyg said:


> Anyone grow out the petroleum nightmare?


That's one I haven't seen done much at all so would def like to see that one myself


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

Blue dream


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

Shot of half my room multiple strains


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

A couple blue cheeses


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

Ripening up nice. A few more weeks to go


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3642329 Blue dream





martyg said:


> View attachment 3642331Shot of half my room multiple strains





martyg said:


> View attachment 3642335 A couple blue cheeses


NICE grow my man....looking solid


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> NICE grow my man....looking solid


Thank you much appreciated! I'm buying a laptop so I can get off my phone. I got my sin city beans coming. I'll start a grow journal there


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

Yum...29g patty!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3642360Yum...29g patty!!!


Are you fooking kidding me....that's a bunch of get high right there .


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 26, 2016)

Nice grow brotha....wish I had that kinda space!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 26, 2016)

Sick setup @martyg that room is BOSS!! Awesome


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 26, 2016)

I need at least 3 good Sin pks to put in my collection @akhiymjames what would you suggest..... Platinum Delights is a given so I really just need two more .


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I need at least 3 good Sin pks to put in my collection @akhiymjames what would you suggest..... Platinum Delights is a given so I really just need two more .


Blue Power is the staple even tho I haven't grown that one and I should have but I gave all my beans of it away except one and lost it in the bunch but Blue Power, SinMint Cookies, Silveback Jack, Blue Lime Pie, Tangerine Power, Blue Petrol, Nightfire OG, Sins OG, SinValley OG. Just about anything really but those are the ones I know for sure that put out straight heat


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Blue Power is the staple even tho I haven't grown that one and I should have but I gave all my beans of it away except one and lost it in the bunch but Blue Power, SinMint Cookies, Silveback Jack, Blue Lime Pie, Tangerine Power, Blue Petrol, Nightfire OG, Sins OG, SinValley OG. Just about anything really but those are the ones I know for sure that put out straight heat


You just made that very hard to narrow down to two pks bro lmao


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You just made that very hard to narrow down to two pks bro lmao


All depends on what your looking for. They have OG, Cookies, Fruity, GG#4, and other stuff so that how I try to get gear by what I like and what I need. 

If Platinum Delights is one you want then I wouldn't get SinMints. Your a lot like me so something very loud either Blue Power, Sins OG,Truepower OG, Sinfully Sour, Rappers Delight and something maybe Blue Lime Pie, Sour Lime Pie, Silverback Jack, Pit Boss monster yielder, Raskal Berries, Tangerine Power.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3642360Yum...29g patty!!!


I would just take a day to stare at that piece of heaven. Do you make your own shatter? It's a skill I'm looking to acquire one of these days. Make a lot of hash but haven't made the jump to bho and what not.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I would just take a day to stare at that piece of heaven. Do you make your own shatter? It's a skill I'm looking to acquire one of these days. Make a lot of hash but haven't made the jump to bho and what not.


BHO is good but I don't think you need to splurge on the equipment to made it when you can make rosin from dry sift or good bubble. Much cleaner bro I was thinking the same as you till someone reminded me


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You just made that very hard to narrow down to two pks bro lmao


I thought you said you wanted 2 packs....of each? Ha ha ha lol. Good luck with the choice bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> All depends on what your looking for. They have OG, Cookies, Fruity, GG#4, and other stuff so that how I try to get gear by what I like and what I need.
> 
> If Platinum Delights is one you want then I wouldn't get SinMints. Your a lot like me so something very loud either Blue Power, Sins OG,Truepower OG, Sinfully Sour, Rappers Delight and something maybe Blue Lime Pie, Sour Lime Pie, Silverback Jack, Pit Boss monster yielder, Raskal Berries, Tangerine Power.


Fuck it's good to have you back bro. I love how you tried to narrow it down and ended up expanding the list LMAO! Rock on broski


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3642360Yum...29g patty!!!


Damn! You could play frisbee with that thing!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fuck it's good to have you back bro. I love how you tried to narrow it down and ended up expanding the list LMAO! Rock on broski


Lol it's hard to do that when it's many good strains to grow. Y'all will see as I ge to more and more I have and what I will get. Then I'll be mixing them up with the other good breeders I like. Should make for some stepped crosses.


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

Awe man thanks guys!!! can't wait for my plat d. And gorilla grip to arrive. Monday I'll be placing an order for their sequoia strawberry.


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I would just take a day to stare at that piece of heaven. Do you make your own shatter? It's a skill I'm looking to acquire one of these days. Make a lot of hash but haven't made the jump to bho and what not.


Yes I make my own. I have a purger. Purged that for 24hrs


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Damn! You could play frisbee with that thing!


Lmao!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> Lmao!!


I make rosin and purge for 1 hr ahits dank


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> All depends on what your looking for. They have OG, Cookies, Fruity, GG#4, and other stuff so that how I try to get gear by what I like and what I need.
> 
> If Platinum Delights is one you want then I wouldn't get SinMints. Your a lot like me so something very loud either Blue Power, Sins OG,Truepower OG, Sinfully Sour, Rappers Delight and something maybe Blue Lime Pie, Sour Lime Pie, Silverback Jack, Pit Boss monster yielder, Raskal Berries, Tangerine Power.


How is that pit boss. Can't find much info on it


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I make rosin and purge for 1 hr ahits dank


Nice


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I would just take a day to stare at that piece of heaven. Do you make your own shatter? It's a skill I'm looking to acquire one of these days. Make a lot of hash but haven't made the jump to bho and what not.


Well if u decide to make the jump and have questions don't hesitate to ask been making bho for plenty of years and moved to shatter about a year ago.


----------



## martyg (Mar 26, 2016)

This drop coming up soon is it all new gear?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol it's hard to do that when it's many good strains to grow. Y'all will see as I ge to more and more I have and what I will get. Then I'll be mixing them up with the other good breeders I like. Should make for some stepped crosses.


Lol I know bro, trying to choose 2 packs of Sins gear to grow is just too damn hard, soooo many good ones! We are so spoilt for choice!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> This drop coming up soon is it all new gear?


Think it's a re release of their main lines. Some new, unexpected stuff would be sick too though.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Think it's a re release of their main lines. Some new, unexpected stuff would be sick too though.


All i want is some sinmints haha


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 27, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> All i want is some sinmints haha


More* sinmints


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> More* sinmints


Yes more haha


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> All i want is some sinmints haha


U and me both brotha! So much fire coming out of sins stable it's hard for anyone to choose!!


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 28, 2016)

I just went through my seed collection and tossed a bunch of freebies and bag seeds I had no interest in growing. I told myself I'm not buying any more packs because I have enough already and then I find out SinMint which I've wanted for ages is back in stock...


----------



## martyg (Mar 28, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> I just went through my seed collection and tossed a bunch of freebies and bag seeds I had no interest in growing. I told myself I'm not buying any more packs because I have enough already and then I find out SinMint which I've wanted for ages is back in stock...


Can't wait for em. My chums buying sin mints and I'm buying plat. D


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 28, 2016)

martyg said:


> Can't wait for em. My chums buying sin mints and I'm buying plat. D


Yea it's one I need to pounce on while it's available, those Nightmare Cookies too. I thought I had my seed addiction in check!


----------



## martyg (Mar 28, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Yea it's one I need to pounce on while it's available, those Nightmare Cookies too. I thought I had my seed addiction in check!


I know the feeling


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 28, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Yea it's one I need to pounce on while it's available, those Nightmare Cookies too. I thought I had my seed addiction in check!


Where is SinMints in stock at?

My bean addiction has been on hold for too damn long. It's about to get turned lose here soon lol. Once he Mrs goes back to work from having the baby its OVA!!!!


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Where is SinMints in stock at?
> 
> My bean addiction has been on hold for too damn long. It's about to get turned lose here soon lol. Once he Mrs goes back to work from having the baby its OVA!!!!


Damn I jumped the gun, forgot TDT likes to list shit they don't even have.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 28, 2016)

sin mints - sour pheno -


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 28, 2016)

Beemo said:


> sin mints - sour pheno -
> View attachment 3643647


Straight flame bro. Forum dominate with Blue Power terps and potency added. You will love it not a real production pheno but ran the right way can get some good numbers from it. Hopefully the one seedling I have going right now is a lady but I can tell already it's prolly gonna be Forum dom as its the lankiest seedling I ever had and I've used my seedling cab for 3 years now and they never stretch like this cus I have them real close to the cfls. I will take a stud out of it too


----------



## martyg (Mar 28, 2016)

Beemo said:


> sin mints - sour pheno -
> View attachment 3643647


She's got some nice frost on her!!! I can't wait


----------



## Beemo (Mar 28, 2016)

more sin mints


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 28, 2016)

Beemo said:


> more sin mints
> View attachment 3644113 View attachment 3644114


Fire looking grow fam. Not a big yielder though huh


----------



## martyg (Mar 28, 2016)

Beemo said:


> more sin mints
> View attachment 3644113 View attachment 3644114


What week are those girls in


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 28, 2016)

Beemo said:


> more sin mints
> View attachment 3644113 View attachment 3644114


Straight freaking fire bro!!


----------



## Beemo (Mar 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Fire looking grow fam. Not a big yielder though huh


about average for a gsc cross.


martyg said:


> What week are those girls in


7 and already cloudy...


Traxx187 said:


> Straight freaking fire bro!!


thankyou for your kind words...


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2016)

I can't wait to cop me some sinmints and nightmare cookies


----------



## martyg (Mar 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I can't wait to cop me some sinmints and nightmare cookies


I'm very interested in the nightmare cookies too


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

I grabbed a few White Nightmare fems after striking out with 4 WN male regs in a row.

This is Sin Min cookies in a 15 gal after about 5 weeks veg. Just flipped her today. I'm going with 14/10 with 730nm for 15 mins @ lights out to start. I'm gonna gauge reaction and drop it down from there.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I grabbed a few White Nightmare fems after striking out with 4 WN male regs in a row.
> 
> This is Sin Mint in a 15 gal after about 5 weeks veg. Just flipped her today. I'm going with 14/10 with 730nm at last 15 mins to start. I'm gonna gauge reaction and drop it down from there.


I think you forgot the pic bro


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 29, 2016)

Am I high or did Sin City start making fems ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Am I high or did Sin City start making fems ?


They been making them they stopped for a while when they were getting lots of hermie reports. They would only fem a few certain crosses after that Blue Power and Power Nap were the main ones. Seems like since the craze of crossing elites is in full effect they are back to making them. Aliens on Moonshine f2 was fems, Gorillas in the Night are too. The whole CBD line is fem except for a couple that a regs and fems. The next test round is all fems I think too. Not feeling it but gonna run them to see what comes from them. Hopefully I get the SinMint garlic pheno x Aliens on Moonshine(Moon Mint Cookies) to add some more SinMint genes to the stable but will take whatever Sin gives me


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They been making them they stopped for a while when they were getting lots of hermie reports. They would only fem a few certain crosses after that Blue Power and Power Nap were the main ones. Seems like since the craze of crossing elites is in full effect they are back to making them. Aliens on Moonshine f2 was fems, Gorillas in the Night are too. The whole CBD line is fem except for a couple that a regs and fems. The next test round is all fems I think too. Not feeling it but gonna run them to see what comes from them. Hopefully I get the SinMint garlic pheno x Aliens on Moonshine(Moon Mint Cookies) to add some more SinMint genes to the stable but will take whatever Sin gives me


Yeah I was looking at Sin gear at OES and they were all fems except one strain...Blue Power BX fems wtf ?


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Am I high or did Sin City start making fems ?


Mine came from Bonza. Bonza is not listed on their vendor list but I did check w them and they confirmed they are legit, (for what it's worth)

"this is from Bonza :

Sorry guys, I've been sick and finally back, so that should cover number one.
Number two, the thing is Bonza is not well known and we are trying to get more popular. The reason is because, IMO, everyone goes somewhere else and then when they come to our site and see them, everyone thinks its suspicious; this is not the case. Its like going to amazon trying to find something and then all of a sudden you find some shop you never heard of and find it there Lets its legit and yes we do get them. People don't check every source out there.
Number three, http://www.seriousseeds.com/shoplist-worldwide/ - Pure Stativa is the distributor

If you have any other questions, I can answer them. Also, if you need discounts just email me [email protected]

David"


----------



## Beemo (Mar 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Mine came from Ali Bongo. Ali bongo is listed at Sincity page as a legit seller of their gear.


did you pop the sin mints from bonza yet?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah I was looking at Sin gear at OES and they were all fems except one strain...Blue Power BX fems wtf ?


Naw more than just that one, Dream n Sour, Power Nap, Raskal Berries, Lilac Jack, White Cranberries and Aliens Jack'd Up


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

Beemo said:


> did you pop the sin mints from bonza yet?


shit am i having a senior stoner moment...Forget Ali bonga that is the bonza jawn.

I apologize bro I was confused. Ali Bonga / Bonza mixed it up.

Does my vegged plant look as you would expect?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> shit am i having a senior stoner moment...Forget Ali bonga that is the bonza jawn.
> 
> I apologize bro I was confused. Ali Bonga / Bonza mixed it up.
> 
> Does my vegged plant look as you would expect?


So far it looks like legit. I see those big fat Blue Power leaves and I see the cookie traits in the leaves too. SinMints sometimes produce OGKB like leaves and looks like I'm seeing that so looks good so far. Flower will tell the story


----------



## testiclees (Mar 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> So far it looks like legit. I see those big fat Blue Power leaves and I see the cookie traits in the leaves too. SinMints sometimes produce OGKB like leaves and looks like I'm seeing that so looks good so far. Flower will tell the story


Appreciate. I'm excited. Ill post up progress reports. She's got a prime lighting rig and topnotch nutrition!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2016)

She's back!!!!! Platinum Delights platinum dom

One of the fast rooting phenos of any plant I've ever had. Rooted her in cup of water took about 10 days usually faster than that but she traveled to me so had to recover from trip


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw more than just that one, Dream n Sour, Power Nap, Raskal Berries, Lilac Jack, White Cranberries and Aliens Jack'd Up


Yeah I know bro but what I'm wondering is why they BXing Blue Power and them femming it...did they lose the male or mom or what ? That don't make sense bro .


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah I know bro but what I'm wondering is why they BXing Blue Power and them femming it...did they lose the male or mom or what ? That don't make sense bro .


Are you sure BP BX was fem? The packs released before were regs.


----------



## martyg (Mar 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> She's back!!!!! Platinum Delights platinum dom
> 
> One of the fast rooting phenos of any plant I've ever had. Rooted her in cup of water took about 10 days usually faster than that but she traveled to me so had to recover from trip
> 
> View attachment 3644685


That's awesome bud. I have a strain that will root in a cup of water as well.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah I know bro but what I'm wondering is why they BXing Blue Power and them femming it...did they lose the male or mom or what ? That don't make sense bro .


Naw they ain't lose mom or dad none of that they BXd Blue Power to put out there prized f1 pheno in seed form. They still have their main stud for Blue Power crosses and for Blue Power f2s


----------



## martyg (Mar 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw they ain't lose mom or dad none of that they BXd Blue Power to put out there prized f1 pheno in seed form. They still have their main stud for Blue Power crosses and for Blue Power f2s


Oh yeah!!!! My plat d's should be here today


----------



## martyg (Mar 30, 2016)

They came...time to get these babies started!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 30, 2016)

Sinmints
Sin Valley OG
Platinum Delights

that's my Sin picks !


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2016)

martyg said:


> They came...time to get these babies started!!!


You mind posting a pic of the pack just for reference for everyone.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 30, 2016)

Seems like everybody got seeds today  my dungeon vaults from greenline came today too!


----------



## martyg (Mar 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You mind posting a pic of the pack just for reference for everyone.


Yep np. They came in they're original packaging with silver tamper proof seal


----------



## martyg (Mar 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You mind posting a pic of the pack just for reference for everyone.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3645790 View attachment 3645791


Yessir appreciate that. Yea they are legit for sure so there it is for all the people who want to know. That's the reason why j had you post pic of the pack cus it is tamper proof so if they messed with them you would know.


----------



## martyg (Mar 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yessir appreciate that. Yea they are legit for sure so there it is for all the people who want to know. That's the reason why j had you post pic of the pack cus it is tamper proof so if they messed with them you would know.


You got it!! Wasn't messed with at all. But it does say on their site they do take em out. I requested them leave them in original packs for me in advance. If I hadn't they would've been opened. Got em germinating now post pics when things get exciting


----------



## martyg (Mar 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yessir appreciate that. Yea they are legit for sure so there it is for all the people who want to know. That's the reason why j had you post pic of the pack cus it is tamper proof so if they messed with them you would know.


Is there many pheno variations with the plat. D? Ive ordered other breeders packs and have had like multiple multiple phenos. Some only one good keeper and others wouldn't even smoke


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2016)

martyg said:


> Is there many pheno variations with the plat. D? Ive ordered other breeders packs and have had like multiple multiple phenos. Some only one good keeper and others wouldn't even smoke


I never ran a full pack of Platinum Delights I popped 3 outta my pack and found the pheno I grow. 2 males that's I didn't keep but I gave the rest of the pack away thinking I was supposed to get something in return from someone but never did so it's all good happens sometime but I've seen a few grows over at the SinCity forum and there are def a few phenos to be found. You get cookie dom, blue power dom and mixed phenos too. Mines is cookie dom with a lil mix of blue power in it with terps and flavor. You will love it trust me but as with any cookie cross you have to watch for herms but not bad.

I have no problems saying this and it's already documented on two forums here and SinCity but my pheno did herm seed run I was over kill in my 4x4 closet with 1000w didn't have enough cooling and it got super hot high temps for a 4x4 no good not enough air flow. Mid run I moved to where I am now and finished her off in perfect conditions after plucking the few off when it did throw sacks. What I remember now that I may have not said is I started them 12/12 from seed to sex immediately too and then back to veg topped trained and flowered only in a 1gal pot so very root bound too. Fed with Nectar From The Gods line put out very well but have ran clones from her at least 5 times since then and not a single herm and even endured some stress too and nothing. I love it I think you will too. A lot of people would've cried about the herms prolly killed it off but if they realize the mistakes if there was any then they would see that with maybe a solid run it could be very good and stable. Regardless to what anyone says they have to remember "real cookies" herms too wouldn't have all the other phenos and s1 out there so it's in the genes period. Just have to run them as perfect as possible.


----------



## martyg (Mar 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I never ran a full pack of Platinum Delights I popped 3 outta my pack and found the pheno I grow. 2 males that's I didn't keep but I gave the rest of the pack away thinking I was supposed to get something in return from someone but never did so it's all good happens sometime but I've seen a few grows over at the SinCity forum and there are def a few phenos to be found. You get cookie dom, blue power dom and mixed phenos too. Mines is cookie dom with a lil mix of blue power in it with terps and flavor. You will love it trust me but as with any cookie cross you have to watch for herms but not bad.
> 
> I have no problems saying this and it's already documented on two forums here and SinCity but my pheno did herm seed run I was over kill in my 4x4 closet with 1000w didn't have enough cooling and it got super hot high temps for a 4x4 no good not enough air flow. Mid run I moved to where I am now and finished her off in perfect conditions after plucking the few off when it did throw sacks. What I remember now that I may have not said is I started them 12/12 from seed to sex immediately too and then back to veg topped trained and flowered only in a 1gal pot so very root bound too. Fed with Nectar From The Gods line put out very well but have ran clones from her at least 5 times since then and not a single herm and even endured some stress too and nothing. I love it I think you will too. A lot of people would've cried about the herms prolly killed it off but if they realize the mistakes if there was any then they would see that with maybe a solid run it could be very good and stable. Regardless to what anyone says they have to remember "real cookies" herms too wouldn't have all the other phenos and s1 out there so it's in the genes period. Just have to run them as perfect as possible.


Right on man thanks for the awesome reply!! I stared 13 out of the 15. Traded two of my plat. D for my chums dream beaver beans! All 13 have cracked now. I'll keep an eye out for the Hermes. Hey you ever run anything else? I got some Cali conn gear too. Strawberry og. Bought it just because it has the bb3 in it so curious about that. Wish I had access to some of these clone only strains from Cali and Colorado!!


----------



## sky rocket (Mar 31, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Seems like everybody got seeds today  my dungeon vaults from greenline came today too!


What strain from DVG did you get? My grandpas breath came in today.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 31, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> What strain from DVG did you get? My grandpas breath came in today.


Foul mouth, false teeth and humble pie


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2016)

martyg said:


> Right on man thanks for the awesome reply!! I stared 13 out of the 15. Traded two of my plat. D for my chums dream beaver beans! All 13 have cracked now. I'll keep an eye out for the Hermes. Hey you ever run anything else? I got some Cali conn gear too. Strawberry og. Bought it just because it has the bb3 in it so curious about that. Wish I had access to some of these clone only strains from Cali and Colorado!!


Oh yea Bodhi, Gage Green Group, HSO, Motarebel, Paradise, Female Seeds, Greenpoint and few clone only strains. Many more to come but won't touch Cali Connect tho lol I'm sorry that's one I'll never touch even tho lost of great stuff has come from the gear few breeders use their gear in crosses. That's only way I will try it lol


----------



## martyg (Mar 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yea Bodhi, Gage Green Group, HSO, Motarebel, Paradise, Female Seeds, Greenpoint and few clone only strains. Many more to come but won't touch Cali Connect tho lol I'm sorry that's one I'll never touch even tho lost of great stuff has come from the gear few breeders use their gear in crosses. That's only way I will try it lol


Oh.....are they bad? I've been mostly running DNA gear forever looking to venture out. Very excited for my sin gear. I also have hso's blue dream. Not all that great for potency.


----------



## Ray black (Mar 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> All depends on what your looking for. They have OG, Cookies, Fruity, GG#4, and other stuff so that how I try to get gear by what I like and what I need.
> 
> If Platinum Delights is one you want then I wouldn't get SinMints. Your a lot like me so something very loud either Blue Power, Sins OG,Truepower OG, Sinfully Sour, Rappers Delight and something maybe Blue Lime Pie, Sour Lime Pie, Silverback Jack, Pit Boss monster yielder, Raskal Berries, Tangerine Power.




Hey man, my platinum delights just went into flower. I know you said they taste like cookies but is that like og Kush tasting?

Is it stinky? 

it smells like it's gonna reek. I like loud, so that's cool..

Let me know when you can man, your run was sick


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 1, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Hey man, my platinum delights just went into flower. I know you said they taste like cookies but is that like og Kush tasting?
> 
> Is it stinky?
> 
> ...


No it's not OG at all it's the kushy from the Master Kush in the mom. Yea they are very loud but smells can range from berry cookies to sour cookies to kush cookies earthy sweet but yea it's def loud bro. You will love them


----------



## greencropper (Apr 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Sinmints
> Sin Valley OG
> Platinum Delights
> 
> that's my Sin picks !


where did you order from man?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 1, 2016)

martyg said:


> Oh.....are they bad? I've been mostly running DNA gear forever looking to venture out. Very excited for my sin gear. I also have hso's blue dream. Not all that great for potency.


So many mixed reviews on the gear have seen so many hermies it's crazy but have seen stellar stuff to but I don't like hit or miss genetics. I like popping beans and at the very least it's decent smoke. The gear I have ran so far has done that for me so I will continue to run them but got lots others to test out and great chucks from buddy's too so gonna be a great year


----------



## martyg (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh yeah I read about the hermi rate. I'll keep a close eye. Just like my DNA gear not careful it will throw nanners


----------



## martyg (Apr 1, 2016)

Blue power, pit boss, or sinfully sour. Does anyone have any experience with these. I wanna order today


----------



## Ray black (Apr 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> No it's not OG at all it's the kushy from the Master Kush in the mom. Yea they are very loud but smells can range from berry cookies to sour cookies to kush cookies earthy sweet but yea it's def loud bro. You will love them



Awesome, thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 1, 2016)

martyg said:


> Blue power, pit boss, or sinfully sour. Does anyone have any experience with these. I wanna order today


Well I've grown a few Blue Power crosses and had Blue Power going till I lost it but it's Sin City's staple strain; what put them on the map so never can go wron with it. Just so you know those are f2s too. I tested a cross that has same mom as Pit Boss. Very high yielding genes in the mom good flavor but I think lacks the real punch in potency department which is why she was hit to Blue Power cus that stud def brings that and more. I really would like to grow that one since the cross I tested was limited edition only and released at last years Denver cup but lost my clones of the two phenos I had

Have some Sinfully I will get to later his year. Haven't seen much of that one at all but the way it sounds it should be a good one.


----------



## martyg (Apr 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Well I've grown a few Blue Power crosses and had Blue Power going till I lost it but it's Sin City's staple strain; what put them on the map so never can go wron with it. Just so you know those are f2s too. I tested a cross that has same mom as Pit Boss. Very high yielding genes in the mom good flavor but I think lacks the real punch in potency department which is why she was hit to Blue Power cus that stud def brings that and more. I really would like to grow that one since the cross I tested was limited edition only and released at last years Denver cup but lost my clones of the two phenos I had
> 
> Have some Sinfully I will get to later his year. Haven't seen much of that one at all but the way it sounds it should be a good one.


I can't find any info on pit boss anywhere. I like the really loud stuff, more punch the better.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 1, 2016)

martyg said:


> I can't find any info on pit boss anywhere. I like the really loud stuff, more punch the better.


I think there is a couple journals over at Sin City in the test forum. It's El Jefe(p91 x SD Hogsbreath) x Blue Power. Just from my experience testing a cross with the same mom and have grown few Blue Power crosses I think a mixed pheno of Pit Boss would be great big yielding, added potency, flavor and terps from the dad. Don't know if this would grow like he Oscar Goodman did but it didn't branch out like that grew more totem pole style stacked great tho. Tight node spacing


----------



## martyg (Apr 1, 2016)

Right on!!!! 
Just ordered the pit boss and am getting the medical glue promo as well. Cannot wait!!!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 1, 2016)

martyg said:


> Blue power, pit boss, or sinfully sour. Does anyone have any experience with these. I wanna order today


I'd recommend the Blue Power BX, there's pics a few pages back. There's still a pack or two at dank team but you're in Canada aren't you? Attitude might still have them.. Great representation of the Blue Power with a little bubba influence. It's for sure in my top 5 favorite strains and I think some have slept on it since they were released with more popular choices like the gorilla grip..

Any of the 3 you mentioned though should be a good choice from what I've seen..


----------



## martyg (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice!!! All my plat d's are going into soil today. All have germinated. Now the fun begins!!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

martyg said:


> Nice!!! All my plat d's are going into soil today. All have germinated. Now the fun begins!!!!


Will be watching your run bro. Transplanting my pheno into 1gal today with some other clones. So glad to have her back and much love to my buddy who got her back to me. You will love these


----------



## martyg (Apr 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Will be watching your run bro. Transplanting my pheno into 1gal today with some other clones. So glad to have her back and much love to my buddy who got her back to me. You will love these


nice. They're gonna be vegging under 3400w mh blue 4x 600w and 1 1k


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

martyg said:


> nice. They're gonna be vegging under 3400w mh blue 4x 600w and 1 1k


One day I'll be able to have a setup like that  I'm gonna be snagging a pack very soon to sit on. Can't never have enough of Sin City gear


----------



## martyg (Apr 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> One day I'll be able to have a setup like that  I'm gonna be snagging a pack very soon to sit on. Can't never have enough of Sin City gear


You ever run their blue petrol? Man talk about frost!!! That ones next to be added to my collection!


----------



## martyg (Apr 2, 2016)

Is there a set time this 4/20 drop happens at?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

martyg said:


> You ever run their blue petrol? Man talk about frost!!! That ones next to be added to my collection!





martyg said:


> Is there a set time this 4/20 drop happens at?


Naw I haven't grown Blue Petrol but I want that one too myself. 

Sin hasn't give the out the exact specifics of the drop yet. He said he would after the last festival they went to but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## danky supreme (Apr 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You just made that very hard to narrow down to two pks bro lmao


I really cant say enough about the Tangerine Power. By far the best smelling citrus weed I have ever come across, its a very complex smell. Best way to describe it is a Tangerine Mike's Hard Lemonade. It smells more at week 3 of flower than most plants do when finished. Punches you in the face too, no potency issues whatsoever. A buddy of mine used to put Girl Scout Cookies as his #1. Tangerine Power put it to #2


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

danky supreme said:


> I really cant say enough about the Tangerine Power. By far the best smelling citrus weed I have ever come across, its a very complex smell. Best way to describe it is a Tangerine Mike's Hard Lemonade. It smells more at week 3 of flower than most plants do when finished. Punches you in the face too, no potency issues whatsoever. A buddy of mine used to put Girl Scout Cookies as his #1. Tangerine Power put it to #2


That's exactly why I want that Tangerine Power. Blue Power def raised the potency of Agent Orange. Def get the real smell too and much stronger than Crocketts Tangie.


----------



## danky supreme (Apr 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's exactly why I want that Tangerine Power. Blue Power def raised the potency of Agent Orange. Def get the real smell too and much stronger than Crocketts Tangie.


Yeah I found Tangie to be very 1-dimensional. Only had one female tho. It did smell like Tangerines but nothing beyond that. Tangerine Power spanked it in every category except yield.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 2, 2016)

Glad I read that ^ I was about to pull the trigger on some Tangie last night..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Will be watching your run bro. Transplanting my pheno into 1gal today with some other clones. So glad to have her back and much love to my buddy who got her back to me. You will love these


My Plat D clone is getting transplanted and put into flower today, now that the heat has died down I may actually be able to do it some justice  also got a sinmints and a BLP


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Glad I read that ^ I was about to pull the trigger on some Tangie last night..


Naw bro get Tangerine Power. Sin Ciy crew told me at the HTCC Crockett had buds of his keeper blood orange pheno of Tangie and Tangerine Power blew it out the water.


----------



## martyg (Apr 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's exactly why I want that Tangerine Power. Blue Power def raised the potency of Agent Orange. Def get the real smell too and much stronger than Crocketts Tangie.


Yeah eh. I have the crocketts tangie in my veg right now.


----------



## martyg (Apr 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw bro get Tangerine Power. Sin Ciy crew told me at the HTCC Crockett had buds of his keeper blood orange pheno of Tangie and Tangerine Power blew it out the water.


Ffs well I know what I'll be getting next.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 3, 2016)

I looked off tangerine power so many times on herbies when I was placing orders...of course it's not in stock anymore when I want it lol


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 4, 2016)

Buddhas on Moonshine 42º latitude - Outdoors

We ran 17 strains this year, this was in the top 3. Caustic lemonade taste like a mouth full of lemon heads after running marathon. Unreal. Very strong high from these kine buds - 2 1/2 - 3 oz in 2 gallons of corn-belt black dirt. Temps in the 70's-90's most of the time, 50-60% humidity, temps near freezing in last 2 weeks .... Truly one of the best growing locations on earth, central usa. Humbolts got nothin' .....


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> Buddhas on Moonshine 42º latitude - Outdoors
> 
> We ran 17 strains this year, this was in the top 3. Caustic lemonade taste like a mouth full of lemon heads after running marathon. Unreal. Very strong high from these kine buds - 2 1/2 - 3 oz in 2 gallons of corn-belt black dirt. Temps in the 70's-90's most of the time, 50-60% humidity, temps near freezing in last 2 weeks .... Truly one of the best growing locations on earth, central usa. Humbolts got nothin' .....
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff bro. Glad you brought this info of this strain here. Def don't see this one much so it's always good to see ones from he early releases. I have a line on a pack of these so I prolly will jump on them since I have seen some amazing work from them. Wanted Aliens on Moonshine so bad lol they have f2s of it buts it's fem. Might wait to see if they release them in regs but great stuff bro and Cali def ain't the only place that can grow great outdoor. If I had a place I could do outdoor without having to worry about nosey neighbors I would kill.


----------



## martyg (Apr 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Awesome stuff bro. Glad you brought this info of this strain here. Def don't see this one much so it's always good to see ones from he early releases. I have a line on a pack of these so I prolly will jump on them since I have seen some amazing work from them. Wanted Aliens on Moonshine so bad lol they have f2s of it buts it's fem. Might wait to see if they release them in regs but great stuff bro and Cali def ain't the only place that can grow great outdoor. If I had a place I could do outdoor without having to worry about nosey neighbors I would kill.


Find a nice spot in the bush


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2016)

martyg said:


> Find a nice spot in the bush


I have done that did it last year but plant just doesn't get the sun it need to so it can really swell and do well. It's ok hopefully one day I'll go out back and have 10ft plants with donkey dicks on them lol


----------



## Beemo (Apr 4, 2016)

sin mints


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 4, 2016)

^icy


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 4, 2016)

so looking forward to the 4/20 drop


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 4, 2016)

Beemo said:


> sin mints
> View attachment 3649619


beemo is being a tease to all of those who don't have sinmints that want sinmints.....lol....sinmints looking good though. What's your flower time with yours?


----------



## Beemo (Apr 4, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> What's your flower time with yours?


8 weeks. planned 9.5 maybe 10 depending on tri.
but it is cloudy already so it might be sooner


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2016)

Beemo said:


> 8 weeks. planned 9.5 maybe 10 depending on tri.
> but it is cloudy already so it might be sooner


No later than 10 with them is needed. The Blue Power helps them finish within that 8-10 range


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 5, 2016)

Goddamit couldn't wait for the 4/20 drop. Had to take the edge off and help support @bigworm6969 with some "Forbidden Space Fruit" (Alien Rift X Black Cherry Dojo). Still waiting on them SinMints lol.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 5, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Goddamit couldn't wait for the 4/20 drop. Had to take the edge off and help support @bigworm6969 with some "Forbidden Space Fruit" (Alien Rift X Black Cherry Dojo). Still waiting on them SinMints lol.


thank you brother


----------



## martyg (Apr 5, 2016)

Aliens jacked up or sin fully sour. I cannot decide!!!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 5, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> thank you brother


Yeah buddy!! I'm def liking the sound of what's in stock so far!


----------



## Brian Savage (Apr 5, 2016)

Sinfully!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2016)

martyg said:


> Aliens jacked up or sin fully sour. I cannot decide!!!!


Sinfully Sour I've seen Aliens Jack'd Up no info on Sinfully Sour I have some myself will see what's up with them eventually lol


----------



## martyg (Apr 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Sinfully Sour I've seen Aliens Jack'd Up no info on Sinfully Sour I have some myself will see what's up with them eventually lol


Man sinfully sour looks so dank!


----------



## martyg (Apr 5, 2016)

Brian Savage said:


> Sinfully!!!


Lol Brian!!! Ha


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 5, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Goddamit couldn't wait for the 4/20 drop. Had to take the edge off and help support @bigworm6969 with some "Forbidden Space Fruit" (Alien Rift X Black Cherry Dojo). Still waiting on them SinMints lol.


Bigworm is rocking it!


----------



## martyg (Apr 5, 2016)

Sift anyone!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3650736 Sift anyone!!


They turning it in Rosin over here. I gotta get me a couple screens for sure


----------



## martyg (Apr 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They turning it in Rosin over here. I gotta get me a couple screens for sure


I used my bubble bag to extract that. Freeze for a few days then shake shake shake!!


----------



## martyg (Apr 6, 2016)

Oh yeah attitudes bday sale. Sinfully sour is now added to my collection!!!!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 6, 2016)

@akhiymjames Have you heard anything regarding testers being sent out? 

Just curious. I'm actually benefitting from them waiting a bit cause i won't be able to start for another week or two anyway. Many repairs needed to my grow cab...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> @akhiymjames Have you heard anything regarding testers being sent out?
> 
> Just curious. I'm actually benefitting from them waiting a bit cause i won't be able to start for another week or two anyway. Many repairs needed to my grow cab...


Hell naw bro lol I been wondering the same. Posted in the Winter Testers thread asking but haven't heard anything. Never usually takes this long so Sin must be really busy. Haven't said anything about the seed drop too so hopefully hear some news on both


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell naw bro lol I been wondering the same. Posted in the Winter Testers thread asking but haven't heard anything. Never usually takes this long so Sin must be really busy. Haven't said anything about the seed drop too so hopefully hear some news on both


Yeah I saw your post, been checking daily over there.. I know you're well connected over there so I figured I'd ask. Really want that moon mint or plat. cherry lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah I saw your post, been checking daily over there.. I know you're well connected over there so I figured I'd ask. Really want that moon mint or plat. cherry lol.


Yea I don't know what's going on but hopefully hear something soon. I been on a bean popping spree lol. I'm hoping for that Moon Mint too but will take whatever. I have a feeling Sin has something up his sleeve prolly be some testers he didn't mention. Usually does this


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I don't know what's going on but hopefully hear something soon. I been on a bean popping spree lol. I'm hoping for that Moon Mint too but will take whatever. I have a feeling Sin has something up his sleeve prolly be some testers he didn't mention. Usually does this


I'm pretty giddy


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 6, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah I saw your post, been checking daily over there.. I know you're well connected over there so I figured I'd ask. Really want that moon mint or plat. cherry lol.


Plat cherry if u like frost lol.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 6, 2016)

Kind of pissed was supposed to test for another breeder. They didn't want to chance sending beans over the border. Won't say who becuz it's understandable. But I held off applying at SCS for a second round because of it dammit. . Should be helping "the Alchemist" with some OGKB testers shortly. And will def be applying for spring at SCS. 600w equivalent led to go as of today to go with my 1K HPS so I'm ready!!!


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 6, 2016)

Nightmare cookies from a guy from IG


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nightmare cookies from a guy from IG


He was one of the original testers for that. Coirpharmer is one helluva grower


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 6, 2016)

Fuckin right! I wanna die in CP's garden lmao!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 6, 2016)

Got a message from sin ...testers are going out


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 6, 2016)

Bring it on guys, can't wait to see the dank


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Got a message from sin ...testers are going out


Yes!!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 6, 2016)

Wow these Summit Leds are bright!! Lit my living room right up!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 6, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3651484 View attachment 3651485 Wow these Summit Leds are bright!! Lit my living room right up!!


Shit yeah! They look the goods mate


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit yeah! They look the goods mate


Now let's see how these Blue Lime Slyme do underneath it


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 7, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Now let's see how these Blue Lime Slyme do underneath it


Oh you bastard, that blue lime slyme looks dank!! I'm sure you'll kill it too


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 7, 2016)

Been slacking on posting dry shots of the blue power bx ..quick shot while I wake n bake.. Still need to finish manicuring..lol.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Apr 7, 2016)

^^^^Looks absolutely delicious. I just ordered a 15 pack regs of Blue Power BX. Excited to try them out. Currently am running DreamN'Sour about 1/2 way through flower and enjoying it immensely. I've previously grown his White Nightmare and that was also a great strain. Never really been disappointed with anything from SIn as of yet. 

I ordered the Blue Power BX on Attitude for the birthday promo, and the Sin promo had them bundled with 2 free Medical Glue seeds. Anybody grow that Medical Glue?


----------



## CannaOG (Apr 7, 2016)

Sinmint cookies just ordered platinum delights hopefully their just as good


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 7, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> ^^^^Looks absolutely delicious. I just ordered a 15 pack regs of Blue Power BX. Excited to try them out. Currently am running DreamN'Sour about 1/2 way through flower and enjoying it immensely. I've previously grown his White Nightmare and that was also a great strain. Never really been disappointed with anything from SIn as of yet.
> 
> I ordered the Blue Power BX on Attitude for the birthday promo, and the Sin promo had them bundled with 2 free Medical Glue seeds. Anybody grow that Medical Glue?


You'll for sure enjoy it. Cant go wrong with Bubba/BP. The bubba does slow the veg down a bit and there will likely be little to no stretch cause of it so get it where you want it before switching to 12/12.

Post some pics up of that DnS!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2016)

CannaOG said:


> Sinmint cookies just ordered platinum delights hopefully their just as good


I've posted my keeper of Platinum Delights in this thread many times. You will love them just as much as SinMints or maybe even more. I know I feel like Latoya Luckett when it comes to them two...torn in between the two lol.

Those look swollen up nice and good what size pot you use? What's you or setup like?


----------



## Schmarmpit (Apr 7, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Post some pics up of that DnS!


I veg under T5 and flower under a 600W HPS in 3x3' tent, soil is a 1:1 mix of FFOF and HappyFrog. I picked 4 DreamNSour seeds out of a 15 pack of regs and all 4 were female. I only had the space for 3 but didn't have the heart to throw out a lady. So I kept her in a small pot (<1 gallon?) and flowered her early. I've been doing my best to keep her green. I think she'll be just fine in a couple weeks. Surprisingly chunky little thang. Smells....bizarre. Strange musk. 



The 3 other DnS got vegged for a couple more weeks and a proper 3 gallon fabric pot. Here they are about midway through flowering (sorry for the HPS lighting). They are all very bushy and didn't stretch that much. I expect they will produce well. No complaints so far. I've heard rumors of herming with these but so far they are free of nanners. The untopped plant in the left is a DNA Tangie seed that should be ready in a week or two.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 7, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> I veg under T5 and flower under a 600W HPS in 3x3' tent, soil is a 1:1 mix of FFOF and HappyFrog. I picked 4 DreamNSour seeds out of a 15 pack of regs and all 4 were female. I only had the space for 3 but didn't have the heart to throw out a lady. So I kept her in a small pot (<1 gallon?) and flowered her early. I've been doing my best to keep her green. I think she'll be just fine in a couple weeks. Surprisingly chunky little thang. Smells....bizarre. Strange musk.
> View attachment 3651817
> 
> 
> ...


No suprises there buddy Blue Dream is a great yielder and the SourJack dad ain't too shabby either. They look great bro and don't trip on the lady in the 1gal she's root bound and eating up everything so not much you can do but she still looks great. Just goes to show you when you work with quality genetics less than proper sun can still produce grade A nugs.


----------



## CannaOG (Apr 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I've posted my keeper of Platinum Delights in this thread many times. You will love them just as much as SinMints or maybe even more. I know I feel like Latoya Luckett when it comes to them two...torn in between the two lol.
> 
> Those look swollen up nice and good what size pot you use? What's you or setup like?


3L super roots airpot , 4 x 2 tent , with 2 cheap Chinese leds


----------



## martyg (Apr 7, 2016)

CannaOG said:


> Sinmint cookies just ordered platinum delights hopefully their just as good


Where did you order plat.d. from my friend.


----------



## martyg (Apr 7, 2016)

Sour banana sherbert


----------



## CannaOG (Apr 8, 2016)

martyg said:


> Where did you order plat.d. from my friend.


Seedsupreme


----------



## martyg (Apr 8, 2016)

CannaOG said:


> Seedsupreme


Cool that's where I got mine. They're legit. Just tell em to keep in original packaging


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2016)

martyg said:


> Cool that's where I got mine. They're legit. Just tell em to keep in original packaging


Now I know they're legit I wouldn't care if they did honestly if you wanted to be sure to get them but I like having mines in the pack especially Sin City with the tamper proof seal you know if it's been opened. I'll be hitting them up soon hopefully they have a few that's not around that I would like to have especially the Sour Flame OG and Nightfire OG gotta have those.


----------



## martyg (Apr 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Now I know they're legit I wouldn't care if they did honestly if you wanted to be sure to get them but I like having mines in the pack especially Sin City with the tamper proof seal you know if it's been opened. I'll be hitting them up soon hopefully they have a few that's not around that I would like to have especially the Sour Flame OG and Nightfire OG gotta have those.


I just like collecting the packages. I have a whole bunch. I'd ask before sending em payment if Instock. I paid for blue lime pie and then they said not in. But anyone can add it to their cart. Tried with the blue petrol too. Can add to cart and pay but guess what it's not in stock and u have to choose something else. Lol funny way to run things.but whatever lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2016)

martyg said:


> I just like collecting the packages. I have a whole bunch. If ask before sending em payment if Instock. I paid for blue lime pie and then they said not in. But anyone can add it to their cart. Tried with the blue petrol too. Can add to cart and pay but guess what it's not in stock and u have to choose something else. Lol funny way to run things.but whatever lol


Oh man I don't like that lol that just kinda let me down than I don't expect them to have those cus they ain't in stock nowhere and the Blue Petrol was def one I was wanting. Oh well I'll hit them up and ask them what's in stock and may even try to tell them they need to fix the site to where you can't pay for anything that's not in stock. It's not a good look when you take people money and then say oh we don't have it but yet you paid for it expecting it to be in stock.


----------



## martyg (Apr 8, 2016)

I want to add blue petrol and nightmare cookies to my collection next. I hope there's a re stock of them on 4/20


----------



## martyg (Apr 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh man I don't like that lol that just kinda let me down than I don't expect them to have those cus they ain't in stock nowhere and the Blue Petrol was def one I was wanting. Oh well I'll hit them up and ask them what's in stock and may even try to tell them they need to fix the site to where you can't pay for anything that's not in stock. It's not a good look when you take people money and then say oh we don't have it but yet you paid for it expecting it to be in stock.


u have no idea how upset I was bro....I was like....wtf u mean you don't have it in stock I added it and I paid for it.....they came back blaming it on sin city! Lmao. It's not sin city running the website


----------



## martyg (Apr 8, 2016)

Wake and bake!!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2016)

martyg said:


> u have no idea how upset I was bro....I was like....wtf u mean you don't have it in stock I added it and I paid for it.....they came back blaming it on sin city! Lmao. It's not sin city running the website


Damn I don't like hearing that either cus it's def no Sin City fault hell they don't even supply them directly so it's def not they fault. They prolly get them from one of the seed distributors Sin City uses for overseas that's why Sin couldn't confirm if what they had in stock was legit or not. Crazy but hopefully they have those in stock


----------



## martyg (Apr 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn I don't like hearing that either cus it's def no Sin City fault hell they don't even supply them directly so it's def not they fault. They prolly get them from one of the seed distributors Sin City uses for overseas that's why Sin couldn't confirm if what they had in stock was legit or not. Crazy but hopefully they have those in stock


Yes I would email them first before paying. Thats what I did after my plat d/bodhi order


----------



## martyg (Apr 8, 2016)

Oh yeah my pitboss and sinfully sour are now in Canada. I should have em next week.


----------



## martyg (Apr 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn I don't like hearing that either cus it's def no Sin City fault hell they don't even supply them directly so it's def not they fault. They prolly get them from one of the seed distributors Sin City uses for overseas that's why Sin couldn't confirm if what they had in stock was legit or not. Crazy but hopefully they have those in stock


Hey,,,do you know what sins stocking the seedbanks with on4/20? I really hope I can get blue petrol and nightmare cookies!!


----------



## CannaOG (Apr 8, 2016)

Just emailed them


martyg said:


> Yes I would email them first before paying. Thats what I did after my plat d/bodhi order


yea I was scared after reading your post emailed them and they said they were in stock thanks for the heads up


----------



## CannaOG (Apr 8, 2016)

martyg said:


> I want to add blue petrol and nightmare cookies to my collection next. I hope there's a re stock of them on 4/20


Nightmare cookies was available on seed supreme also


----------



## martyg (Apr 8, 2016)

CannaOG said:


> Nightmare cookies was available on seed supreme also


Yes so was blue petrol but they don't have it. Just frustrating idk why they don't fix their site to be up to date.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2016)

martyg said:


> Hey,,,do you know what sins stocking the seedbanks with on4/20? I really hope I can get blue petrol and nightmare cookies!!


Don't know for sure I know it will be he originals for sure but Sin was supposed to let everyone about the drop after he got back from the last festival but I haven't heard anything. Hopefully he does but you will see TDT and Attiude will get drops first


----------



## martyg (Apr 8, 2016)

But regardless I'll still order from them since they worked already for me. Lol I just emailed em again. Need to feed my bean ordering addiction. And I want the most stellar med collection ever lol!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 8, 2016)

The sin drop is advertised on tdt but it hasn't happened yet and it doesn't say which strains are getting restocked....I wish I didn't have to click on each strain to see if they were in stock or not lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> The sin drop is advertised on tdt but it hasn't happened yet and it doesn't say which strains are getting restocked....I wish I didn't have to click on each strain to see if they were in stock or not lol


Naw that's just a restock over there. They got a few packs in for some so that's all. Nothing has been advertised yet maybe IG I don't know don't get on it except to look at pics of stuff grown. Hopefully hear something soon but usually always TDT to get first then Attitude then everywhere else. He might be planning something over at oregineliteseeds so just have to wait till they say something. I'll ask see what they say


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 8, 2016)

I can't even tell when they restocked


----------



## martyg (Apr 8, 2016)

I asked tdt they said restock on all sin gear. Nothing new. But who knows. I know Ill be waiting for the drop!!!!


----------



## Brian Savage (Apr 8, 2016)

I need to get my hands on a Slyme cross.


----------



## martyg (Apr 8, 2016)

Brian Savage said:


> I need to get my hands on a Slyme cross.


Better get in line lmao!!


----------



## testiclees (Apr 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> SinMint Cookies
> 
> SMC #2 Blue Power dom
> 
> View attachment 3627633 View attachment 3627635 View attachment 3627636


Bro, sorry if this has been covered but could you please tell me a little bit about the strecth action with the Sin Mint Cookies phenos?
My plant is growing great it's turned into a dense bush. She's 4 days into 12/12 I fimmed her and she had about 5 tops and the lower shoots are huge. She is 21" right now. How tall is (she?) likely to get?

many thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 8, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro, sorry if this has been covered but could you please tell me a little bit about the strecth action with the Sin Mint Cookies phenos?
> My plant is growing great it's turned into a dense bush. She's 4 days into 12/12 I fimmed her and she had about 5 tops and the lower shoots are huge. She is 21" right now. How tall is (she?) likely to get?
> 
> many thanks


Cant say for sure don't know exactly what pheno you have but if it's a cookie leaner it should stretch a lil not super bad tho as Blue Power cuts it down. Prolly will finish over 30" tho for sure


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2016)

slyme from sincity?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 8, 2016)

some Slyme if it makes it through the winter test round at SCS! Stay tuned lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2016)

word !!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm frothin for that blue lime slyme hey, going to be pure fire I reckon!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 8, 2016)

heresthe testers for the winter


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 8, 2016)

I'd be down for all these!


----------



## Schmarmpit (Apr 9, 2016)

Macro shot of Dream n' Sour


----------



## martyg (Apr 9, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> Macro shot of Dream n' Sour
> View attachment 3653332


U need a good camera to get a shot like that? What kind u got?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 9, 2016)

Platinum Delights (AK pheno)


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 9, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> Macro shot of Dream n' Sour
> View attachment 3653332


That's a beauty !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 9, 2016)

I see Oregonelite has got the beansnfor the drop plus some cbd fems as freebies


----------



## martyg (Apr 9, 2016)

Lol there's gonna be no sin gear left by the time 4/20 comes!!


----------



## martyg (Apr 9, 2016)

Plat. D


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 9, 2016)

martyg said:


> Lol there's gonna be no sin gear left by the time 4/20 comes!!


Yeah I reckon you're right!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Platinum Delights (AK pheno)View attachment 3653584


Enjoy bro she's a lovely sour kush cookies. Hoping for a nice SinMints male to hit her with. Beef up the lankiness since that has stronger stems should be good cookies with double up of blue power.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Apr 10, 2016)

martyg said:


> U need a good camera to get a shot like that? What kind u got?


Canon T3i with 100mm 1:1true macro lens at F18. Certainly make checking tricks real easy.


----------



## martyg (Apr 10, 2016)

Bummer saying on sins forum. Sin mints sold out at the festival


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2016)

martyg said:


> Bummer saying on sins forum. Sin mints sold out at the festival


Naw bro sold out for him. Oregineliteseeds does not get the main drops from SinCity. Thedankteam and Attitude get drops first. He prolly was able to get some stock a lot of the new stuff but I'm pretty sure Sin will drop the originals like he said and those spots will get first. What they sell at the festivals isn't even included in what they drop online. You will have to wait for Attitude to get them cus I'm pretty sure thedankteam doesn't ship international anymore don't quote me but I think so and usually Attitude drop is a couple weeks later than thedankteam


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2016)

Just looked on thedankteam and they getting their drop tomorrow so hopefully they have the SinMints and others


----------



## martyg (Apr 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw bro sold out for him. Oregineliteseeds does not get the main drops from SinCity. Thedankteam and Attitude get drops first. He prolly was able to get some stock a lot of the new stuff but I'm pretty sure Sin will drop the originals like he said and those spots will get first. What they sell at the festivals isn't even included in what they drop online. You will have to wait for Attitude to get them cus I'm pretty sure thedankteam doesn't ship international anymore don't quote me but I think so and usually Attitude drop is a couple weeks later than thedankteam


I hope so


----------



## martyg (Apr 10, 2016)

No sin mints at tdt wasn't sent in The drop


----------



## martyg (Apr 10, 2016)

No gorilla grip either


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2016)

martyg said:


> No sin mints at tdt wasn't sent in The drop


Damn that sucks fareal. Lots of people are gonna be really disappointed hell I'm bummed myself but oh well glad to have what I have going of them now. Kinda makes me a lil upset the dog got to the other 4 I had going. Oh well hopefully a male and female comes about to make f2s. Hoping to have the Forum cut soon to do some work with too


----------



## martyg (Apr 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn that sucks fareal. Lots of people are gonna be really disappointed hell I'm bummed myself but oh well glad to have what I have going of them now. Kinda makes me a lil upset the dog got to the other 4 I had going. Oh well hopefully a male and female comes about to make f2s. Hoping to have the Forum cut soon to do some work with too


I hear bro I'm bummed out too. I had prepaid for sinnints and gg back in March. This is how I know my cash got refunded two days ago!!


----------



## martyg (Apr 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn that sucks fareal. Lots of people are gonna be really disappointed hell I'm bummed myself but oh well glad to have what I have going of them now. Kinda makes me a lil upset the dog got to the other 4 I had going. Oh well hopefully a male and female comes about to make f2s. Hoping to have the Forum cut soon to do some work with too


Hows that silverback jack?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2016)

martyg said:


> I hear bro I'm bummed out too. I had prepaid for sinnints and gg back in March. This is how I know my cash got refunded two days ago!!





martyg said:


> Hows that silverback jack?


Who did you preorder through??? Didn't know anyone was doing preorders on Sin City gear. 

Silverback Jack is the ish lol loved it. I tested that one so got to see a wide range of phenos. Lemon candy diesel was the dominate smells and flavors in most but I found a GG#4 dom pheno that was straight rank diesel and big yielder too with a lil mocha type sweetness from the GG#4. So mad I lost this pheno but I still have a 5pk of seeds of Silverback Jack from a New Years. Will get to them eventually again miss that pheno


----------



## testiclees (Apr 10, 2016)

here's that Sin Mint Cookies fem from Bonza @ 38 days total, 3 days 12/12. She is clearly showing female preflowers.. Bushy as fuck 21" tall. You can see I toasted her a little bit with the light. I've increased clearance to 25".


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> here's that Sin Mint Cookies fem from Bonza @ 38 days total, 3 days 12/12. She is clearly showing female preflowers.. Bushy as fuck 21" tall. You can see I toasted her a little bit with the light. I've increased clearance to 25".View attachment 3654388 View attachment 3654387


I still have my sinmint waiting. In your opinion, is she a true sinmint?


----------



## testiclees (Apr 10, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I still have my sinmint waiting. In your opinion, is cage a true sinmint?


I came over here because I have zero clue about cookie strains. My plan was to put up pics from time to time and get feedback from folks who know more.

What's "cage"?


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I came over here because I have zero clue about cookie strains. My plan was to put up pics from time to time and get feedback from folks who know more.
> 
> What's "cage"?


Hell I don't know. Damn autocorrect on this phone. I think I was trying to ask if she is a true sinmint.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> here's that Sin Mint Cookies fem from Bonza @ 38 days total, 3 days 12/12. She is clearly showing female preflowers.. Bushy as fuck 21" tall. You can see I toasted her a little bit with the light. I've increased clearance to 25".View attachment 3654388 View attachment 3654387


Kinda hard to tell from those pics if she's a true SinMint Cookies. Will know more once she's further into flower but looks like I can see some cookie in there but not too much. Will give a better opinion on it once she starts putting out. The way she growing it wouldn't be cookie dom cus cookies grow like OG viney but that is a bush and prolly more Blue Power but the verdict is still out on this one. I'm hoping it is for you but I don't have faith especially seeing how their selling multiple people the same two Lucky Charm seeds from Bodhi smdh


----------



## ky man (Apr 10, 2016)

WHERE is the BEST indka weed seed at in the usa that will take dept cards??


----------



## ky man (Apr 10, 2016)

IF you know send me a pm, any one?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2016)

ky man said:


> WHERE is the BEST indka weed seed at in the usa that will take dept cards??


Huh???


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 10, 2016)

Bummed there won't be any sin mint or plat d.. Wonder what the hold up is.. Has to have been a year since the last sin mint drop no?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Bummed there won't be any sin mint or plat d.. Wonder what the hold up is.. Has to have been a year since the last sin mint drop no?


I'm not sure but wasn't there a SinMint drop recently when Aliens on Moonshine dropped? I know that was during when I wasn't posting for a few months so I don't know what happended. I know thedankteam had SinMint fems listed so I figured they had a drop of them but not sure. It does suck that it won't be any cus that's what's wanted by most. So glad I did grab SinMints at last drop last year.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm not sure but wasn't there a SinMint drop recently when Aliens on Moonshine dropped? I know that was during when I wasn't posting for a few months so I don't know what happended. I know thedankteam had SinMint fems listed so I figured they had a drop of them but not sure. It does suck that it won't be any cus that's what's wanted by most. So glad I did grab SinMints at last drop last year.


Sin found two packs from the last sin mint drop and threw it in with that TDT drop. 

Guess well find out at midnight !


----------



## testiclees (Apr 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Kinda hard to tell from those pics if she's a true SinMint Cookies. Will know more once she's further into flower but looks like I can see some cookie in there but not too much. Will give a better opinion on it once she starts putting out. The way she growing it wouldn't be cookie dom cus cookies grow like OG viney but that is a bush and prolly more Blue Power but the verdict is still out on this one. I'm hoping it is for you but I don't have faith especially seeing how their selling multiple people the same two Lucky Charm seeds from Bodhi smdh


@thebonzaseedbank 

thanks for taking a look. I mentioned earlier that I questioned the Bonza people about the seed and they confirmed that it was authentic. I will be extremely disappointed if they were untruthful.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 10, 2016)

So the restock has yet to happen, correct?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> So the restock has yet to happen, correct?


Yes has not happened yet. Gonna happen 4/11 don't know if it will be midnight or what but tomorrow


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 10, 2016)

right on.
thank you.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 11, 2016)

Man thay Sin City skunk sounds dank too....hmm might have to jump on some of those!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man thay Sin City skunk sounds dank too....hmm might have to jump on some of those!


@bigworm6969 tested that one. The info over at Sin forum


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't know if anyone has grown out The Rem yet, or even White Nightmare but I haven't went through 80 pages to see and figured I'd ask in case someone has. I am growing some Dream Lotus right now from Bodhi but would also like to try out some The Rem femenized down the road if they ever get restocked. I can't get clones where I live but love Blue Dream and have heard good things about the White Nightmare so figure The Rem would be some good stuff. Just not sure how similar to Blue Dream it would be. But anyone that has any info or pics would be much appreciated.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 11, 2016)

No drop that I can see as of yet. 

Gorilla grip and sin mint I am thinking.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> No drop that I can see as of yet.
> 
> Gorilla grip and sin mint I am thinking.


Naw doesn't look like it will be a drop of those. Sorry bro I thought they would be dropping those well at least SinMints but guess not. Maybe next drop will def put in word that the people who buy online are wanting them.


----------



## martyg (Apr 11, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> No drop that I can see as of yet.
> 
> Gorilla grip and sin mint I am thinking.


No where has these two strains


----------



## martyg (Apr 11, 2016)

This whole waiting for this was a waste of time. Imo. Some drop! Lol


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 11, 2016)

Drop? What drop?


----------



## martyg (Apr 11, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Drop? What drop?


Exactly


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

Yea very disappointed in this. So much talk of a drop with originals and all and nothing but a few new strains. Oh well hopefully the originals come out by end of summer. Would like the Blue Petrol


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea very disappointed in this. So much talk of a drop with originals and all and nothing but a few new strains. Oh well hopefully the originals come out by end of summer. Would like the Blue Petrol


Blue Petrol
Nightmare Cookies
Sin Mints
Gorilla Grip

I feel like I'm chasing a magical unicorn trying to get ahold of those lol


----------



## martyg (Apr 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea very disappointed in this. So much talk of a drop with originals and all and nothing but a few new strains. Oh well hopefully the originals come out by end of summer. Would like the Blue Petrol


This drop felt like ages. Ha summer is forever. I'll concentrate on my plat. D. Pit boss. Sinfully sour.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 11, 2016)

Is it fair to say it's at least a possibility they lost one or both sin mint parents? They never seem to address sin mint questions. They could be making huge $$$ but nothing... Just seems strange to me is all.

Didn't want to be the one to say it, but glad I'm not the only one that was a little bummer waiting months for that drop..

Otherwise that over the moon kush does sound enticing. I've been wanting to grow/smoke headband. It has eluded me to this point and the blue power can only make it better..


----------



## martyg (Apr 11, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Is it fair to say it's at least a possibility they lost one or both sin mint parents? They never seem to address sin mint questions. They could be making huge $$$ but nothing... Just seems strange to me is all.
> 
> Didn't want to be the one to say it, but glad I'm not the only one that was a little bummer waiting months for that drop..
> 
> Otherwise that over the moon kush does sound enticing. I've been wanting to grow/smoke headband. It has eluded me to this point and the blue power can only make it better..


Yes doesn't make sense you literally could get thousands of beans of a nice size female. So I'd think they'd breed lots females and make lots of seed stock. They gotta know there's a high demand for it.


----------



## martyg (Apr 11, 2016)

I almost believe SeedSupreme when they emailed say sin hasn't been to reliable In stocking the banks lately. I was told he has had a few problems with growers


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Blue Petrol
> Nightmare Cookies
> Sin Mints
> Gorilla Grip
> ...


Midweeksong had Blue Petrol for a while should've hopped on it when I had he chance wanted a full pack tho and they didn't have it. Missed last restock of it but won't miss the next one for sure.



martyg said:


> I almost believe SeedSupreme when they emailed say sin hasn't been to reliable In stocking the banks lately. I was told he has had a few problems with growers


Not too many banks had been getting drops anyways. Thedankteam and Attitude the main ones getting drops to then Firestax had a drop and didn't get more now oregineliteseeds fretting drops. SeedSupreme doesn't deal with Sin direct so they have to get beans from the overseas distrubutor Sin uses. 

Sin having problems with growers as in testers or growers of seed? I know they are doing like a lot of breeders and sells a lot of the year at the cups and festivals. They get money in hand and don't have to deal with banks and all plus they sell them cheaper too. Gotta make it to one of the cups or festivals so I can get a few packs and hang out with them.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Midweeksong had Blue Petrol for a while should've hopped on it when I had he chance wanted a full pack tho and they didn't have it. Missed last restock of it but won't miss the next one for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been using American banks only for awhile now but TDT hasn't been getting any good restocks of Sin's gear. Choice has some Frozen Tangerine, I'm thinking I should just grab a pack of those because I have no idea when anything I listed is going to be stocked. Someone on here was talking up the Frozen Tangerine's flavor earlier and I've been wanting to try something from Sin City.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 11, 2016)

So glad I made F2's of my sinmints and BLP and F1's of the plat D!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> So glad I made F2's of my sinmints and BLP and F1's of the plat D!


Oh re he heally


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

Wifey told me I had a care package so I figured it was the testers. Glad they made it safely. Was kinda surprised to see the high CBD cross but look forward to running them. Never ran high CBD before so will be interesting to see. I'm sure paired with the GG#4 will make for some great meds with great high still. Have a few people that can benefit from this too so can't wait to see the nugs from it.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Wifey told me I had a care package so I figured it was the testers. Glad they made it safely. Was kinda surprised to see the high CBD cross but look forward to running them. Never ran high CBD before so will be interesting to see. I'm sure paired with the GG#4 will make for some great meds with great high still. Have a few people that can benefit from this too so can't wait to see the nugs from it.
> 
> View attachment 3655085


Regulars eh? I thought they were all fems...I've also never ran high cbd... Hopefully they will still have some thc


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Regulars eh? I thought they were all fems...I've also never ran high cbd... Hopefully they will still have some thc


The Aliens on Moonshine crosses are fems. The Medical Glue I got has a AC/DC Bx papa. Will get the info on dad once I found out. Want to know what they BX'd the AC/DC with.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 11, 2016)

Next round of mainlined Blue Lime Slyme and Rhubarb Pie


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 11, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Next round of mainlined Blue Lime Slyme and Rhubarb Pie
> View attachment 3655096


That's the new testers bro


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 11, 2016)

And if anyone needs a good myco. Mycogrow by Fungi Perfecti seems to do the job. Can't keep up with them lol.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 11, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> That's the new testers bro


Lol these are out of 100 beans made by CannaBliss. He's a mod on their forum.


----------



## martyg (Apr 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Midweeksong had Blue Petrol for a while should've hopped on it when I had he chance wanted a full pack tho and they didn't have it. Missed last restock of it but won't miss the next one for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol grab me a pack too. I'll try to find the email


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 11, 2016)

BLS = Blue Lime Pie X Chernobyl Slymer cut)
RHUpie = Blue Lime Pie X Platinum Cherry Pie


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

martyg said:


> Lol grab me a pack too. I'll try to find the email


Lol I gotta find a pack to grab. If I find any I'll def let everyone know so they can grab too.


----------



## martyg (Apr 11, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> BLS = Blue Lime Pie X Chernobyl Slymer cut)
> RHUpie = Blue Lime Pie X Platinum Cherry Pie


Id really like to get my hands on a few cuts of those lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

martyg said:


> Id really like to get my hands on a few cuts of those lol


Hit CBliss up over there. Should be able to get some if he still has some. With the new testers you'll be able to get those moms crosses to Aliens on Moonshine if it does well in test. Hopefully it does cus I'd like to try to the Moon Mint Cookies.


----------



## Beemo (Apr 11, 2016)

sin mints organic


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 11, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Oh re he heally


Sure did, my only problem is I can't tell which ones are which. I know what the mum is but can't work out the dads lol. They are sinmint F2, sinmint x blp, blp F2, blp x sinmints, plat d x sinmints and plat d x blp. I know they'll be fire so don't really care, but I still laugh at my own mismanagement of the seed making lol


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 11, 2016)

Beemo said:


> sin mints organic
> View attachment 3655121 View attachment 3655122


definitively look like a very low yielder but looking good too , can you describe the smell and the taste ?


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 11, 2016)

do tdt had sin mint in their drop?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 11, 2016)

Beemo said:


> sin mints organic
> View attachment 3655121 View attachment 3655122


That's just plain gorgeous !!! 
I was wanting that strain....your pics just sealed the deal if I can find a pack lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 11, 2016)

I was gifted a Plat. D cut that is one awesome pheno...so glad to have that in my arsenal now....can't wait to take time to smell the flowers .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah Plat D is such a fire strain. I've still got one pheno in flower now, I can't wait to see her full potential this time!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah Plat D is such a fire strain. I've still got one pheno in flower now, I can't wait to see her full potential this time!!


Just got my cut like Saturday so she's vegging for couple months .


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> definitively look like a very low yielder but looking good too , can you describe the smell and the taste ?


Yea SinMints not a huge yielder at all. Cookies aren't and that's a Forum dom pheno with a touch of Blue Power. The dad doesn't really add yield it add terps flavor and potency and let mom shine through but makes mixed phenos and phenos that lean towards him. 



madininagyal said:


> do tdt had sin mint in their drop?


No SinMints at the drop bro


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea SinMints not a huge yielder at all. Cookies aren't and that's a Forum dom pheno with a touch of Blue Power. The dad doesn't really add yield it add terps flavor and potency and let mom shine through but makes mixed phenos and phenos that lean towards him.
> 
> 
> 
> No SinMints at the drop bro


That Blue Power sounds like a beast.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea SinMints not a huge yielder at all. Cookies aren't and that's a Forum dom pheno with a touch of Blue Power. The dad doesn't really add yield it add terps flavor and potency and let mom shine through but makes mixed phenos and phenos that lean towards him.
> 
> 
> 
> No SinMints at the drop bro


im relievied , was going to be mad at me if i was having missed those lol i was prepared to feel the anger of the wifey but i will sleep in my bed tonight lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 11, 2016)

Im so glad i got my sinmints on the last drop i had a feeling they wernt gonna drop again...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Im so glad i got my sinmints on the last drop i had a feeling they wernt gonna drop again...


Did the same had been trying to get them then so when NGR got em hoped on them immediately lol. My last 3 are looking good. Hoping for nice stud to f2 and hit my Platinum Delights pheno


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Did the same had been trying to get them then so when NGR got em hoped on them immediately lol. My last 3 are looking good. Hoping for nice stud to f2 and hit my Platinum Delights pheno


Yea after im done running all my shit i gonna pop my sinmints 15 seeds hoping for something good


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Yea after im done running all my shit i gonna pop my sinmints 15 seeds hoping for something good


You see what I got?? See what Beemo got?? You will def find something good promise that


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You see what I got?? See what Beemo got?? You will def find something good promise that


Yea that plants look wicked


----------



## greencropper (Apr 11, 2016)

@akhiymjames...which in your opinion would be the better to outcross with? the blue power BX or blue power? thanks in advance


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 11, 2016)

greencropper said:


> @akhiymjames...which in your opinion would be the better to outcross with? the blue power BX or blue power? thanks in advance


Depends on what your trying to add to the cross. The BX will be more kush shorter stockier growth with some crazy terps super frost. The regular will give you different phenos the berry the lemon berry kushy sour so just depends on what you trying to added. Bx is real indica dom


----------



## greencropper (Apr 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Depends on what your trying to add to the cross. The BX will be more kush shorter stockier growth with some crazy terps super frost. The regular will give you different phenos the berry the lemon berry kushy sour so just depends on what you trying to added. Bx is real indica dom


thanks for the info, i think the BX may be what im looking for with the indica shorter growth, cheers


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 12, 2016)

Glad there are some good folks here with some sin mint f2 s


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Glad there are some good folks here with some sin mint f2 s


Yea mines will be open for anyone who may want them. Once I get the Forum cut too will do some Bx and cross with Platinum Delights and other cookies cuts too see what makes best cookies. Also got these other cookie crosses to throw into the mix too so will see what's up with them. 

3 SinMints looking great by the way looks like all different phenos too. Will know more once they grow out more but looking real good.


----------



## martyg (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh yeah. I'll have my pitboss and med glue beans this am. I just tracked and they're in my town


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2016)

martyg said:


> Oh yeah. I'll have my pitboss and med glue beans this am. I just tracked and they're in my town


I'm very interested to see what comes from he Medical Glue. You will get to see mines grow and a few others grow it too so you don't have to pop your pack immediately. Never ran CBD so gonna be interesting to see what comes. My brother is law girlfriend has epilepsy and he is a straight narrow type of dude but yet he asked me could I make some oil for her to take to help with her seizures told him of course. No way of testing what is high or low in CBD but long as it helps I'll continue to grow it


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2016)

martyg said:


> Oh yeah. I'll have my pitboss and med glue beans this am. I just tracked and they're in my town


I'm very interested to see what comes from he Medical Glue. You will get to see mines grow and a few others grow it too so you don't have to pop your pack immediately. Never ran CBD so gonna be interesting to see what comes. My brother is law girlfriend has epilepsy and he is a straight narrow type of dude but yet he asked me could I make some oil for her to take to help with her seizures told him of course. No way of testing what is high or low in CBD but long as it helps I'll continue to grow it


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 12, 2016)

How are you going to go about making those F2s? I've been wondering what the best method would be: 

open pollinate the entire pack

Select what you think the best male and female is out of a pack and cross them

Select what you think the best female is and hit it up with every male from a pack


----------



## martyg (Apr 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm very interested to see what comes from he Medical Glue. You will get to see mines grow and a few others grow it too so you don't have to pop your pack immediately. Never ran CBD so gonna be interesting to see what comes. My brother is law girlfriend has epilepsy and he is a straight narrow type of dude but yet he asked me could I make some oil for her to take to help with her seizures told him of course. No way of testing what is high or low in CBD but long as it helps I'll continue to grow it


Lol my friend. I can never save any beans for later. I have a prob with beans like an addict with collecting strains. If you want to find out the %'s you can always have some tested. If you not legal. I'll get a batch tester bro and post it here or direct to you. Now where's that damn mail man


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> How are you going to go about making those F2s? I've been wondering what the best method would be:
> 
> open pollinate the entire pack
> 
> ...


If your trying preserve most of the phenos and traits expressed open pollination of all males and females would be best. Want to keep all females found and pass on traits from a particular male is good too that way don't have to pheno hunt through the undesirable traits which is what I will prolly do being as I only have 3 to work with lol. Knowing how stuff works for me will be all males or females


----------



## martyg (Apr 12, 2016)

Here we go!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2016)

martyg said:


> Lol my friend. I can never save any beans for later. I have a prob with beans like an addict with collecting strains. If you want to find out the %'s you can always have some tested. If you not legal. I'll get a batch tester bro and post it here or direct to you my friend!! Now where's that damn mail man


Oh I'm a bean addict myself a nice stash I have of breeders packs and great member chucks. My addiction has been put on hold but will start back up soon lol. I can't have anything tested unless I send to someone who can have it tested. I'm in illegal state so no testing for me but other people results would give me an idea but only way I know what's high in CBD is to get it tested. Will try to as I would like to see what %s they would show


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea mines will be open for anyone who may want them. Once I get the Forum cut too will do some Bx and cross with Platinum Delights and other cookies cuts too see what makes best cookies. Also got these other cookie crosses to throw into the mix too so will see what's up with them.
> 
> 3 SinMints looking great by the way looks like all different phenos too. Will know more once they grow out more but looking real good.


Awesome brotha!
I've got flaming cookies by cannaventure which is suppose to be a great cookie strain as well


----------



## martyg (Apr 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh I'm a bean addict myself a nice stash I have of breeders packs and great member chucks. My addiction has been put on hold but will start back up soon lol. I can't have anything tested unless I send to someone who can have it tested. I'm in illegal state so no testing for me but other people results would give me an idea but only way I know what's high in CBD is to get it tested. Will try to as I would like to see what %s they would show


I'll send a batch away for testing.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Awesome brotha!
> I've got flaming cookies by cannaventure which is suppose to be a great cookie strain as well


Yes that is a good one. That's def a good one to have and run if you want something like SinMints. Flaming Cookies is something like Animal Cookies just different cookie cut used. I have some f2s of that myself will get to them later this year


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If your trying preserve most of the phenos and traits expressed open pollination of all males and females would be best. Want to keep all females found and pass on traits from a particular male is good too that way don't have to pheno hunt through the undesirable traits which is what I will prolly do being as I only have 3 to work with lol. Knowing how stuff works for me will be all males or females


Yea I think open pollination would be the best route, I just always wonder what method was used when someone starts talking about the F2s they made.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Yea I think open pollination would be the best route, I just always wonder what method was used when someone starts talking about the F2s they made.


I understand completely bro most just take the stellar male and female and make f2s which isn't bad but can gain something out of that or lose lots of traits that may be desirable. Nothing wrong with one male and female which is how most lines start anyways but nothing wrong with just one of each and usually if the genetics are good to begin with something good should come from them. Most of us who make f2s beside good breeders like genstash and bigworm and Drd prolly only use one of each cus we not good at breeding and chucking to keep the line around. Most people I get f2s from I trust cus hey have a good eye usually for picking good parents. I know I can find a stellar female but males aren't my thing  but hopefully I'll get a knack for picking out studs to make crosses with.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea mines will be open for anyone who may want them. Once I get the Forum cut too will do some Bx and cross with Platinum Delights and other cookies cuts too see what makes best cookies. Also got these other cookie crosses to throw into the mix too so will see what's up with them.
> 
> 3 SinMints looking great by the way looks like all different phenos too. Will know more once they grow out more but looking real good.


are they regular? i was thinkig tin mint was only fem


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> are they regular? i was thinkig tin mint was only fem


Oh yea def regs. Sin City hasn't released Sin Mint fems since people were having more herms from them than regs. I'd rather only deal with cookies in regs as when cookies is reversed and being it has herm tendencies they will be more prominent IMHO


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 12, 2016)

I'll have to find a suitable daddy for them tho since they are fems :/


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 12, 2016)

Just put 4 blue power beans in a paper towel to see what's up with Sin City. I noticed my pack says F2. Are all of the blue power F2 these days? I know there is a Blue power BX, but never see the Blue Power listed online as F2, it's just plain Blue Power.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 12, 2016)

Got these yesterday but was too fried on edibles to post em. So it begins...looking forward to another round. @hockeybry2 we'll have to compare our HOM..


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea mines will be open for anyone who may want them.


Sign me up! We all need to start trading beans 'round here...


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yea def regs. Sin City hasn't released Sin Mint fems since people were having more herms from them than regs. I'd rather only deal with cookies in regs as when cookies is reversed and being it has herm tendencies they will be more prominent IMHO


it's all good!!! add me to your list when you want to share some got some of my cross of g.a.s gear that trow fire and are really tasty


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Just put 4 blue power beans in a paper towel to see what's up with Sin City. I noticed my pack says F2. Are all of the blue power F2 these days? I know there is a Blue power BX, but never see the Blue Power listed online as F2, it's just plain Blue Power.


Yes all Blue Power for sale is f2. Only a few packs were released f1. They found the desirable pheno of what they(Sin City) think Blue Power should be and made f2s which is what is sold. Don't think they don't list it online as f2 cus they didn't release many f1


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 12, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Got these yesterday but was too fried on edibles to post em. So it begins...looking forward to another round. @hockeybry2 we'll have to compare our HOM..
> View attachment 3655602


Right on! Im gonna get mine started very soon....prolly not gonna veg for very long before I flip


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes all Blue Power for sale is f2. Only a few packs were released f1. They found the desirable pheno of what they(Sin City) think Blue Power should be and made f2s which is what is sold. Don't think they don't list it online as f2 cus they didn't release many f1


Awesome, I know from reading your posts the blue power is one of their best/favorites. I've been on a major exotic kick, and i decided i really need to try something different for a comparison.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I understand completely bro most just take the stellar male and female and make f2s which isn't bad but can gain something out of that or lose lots of traits that may be desirable. Nothing wrong with one male and female which is how most lines start anyways but nothing wrong with just one of each and usually if the genetics are good to begin with something good should come from them. Most of us who make f2s beside good breeders like genstash and bigworm and Drd prolly only use one of each cus we not good at breeding and chucking to keep the line around. Most people I get f2s from I trust cus hey have a good eye usually for picking good parents. I know I can find a stellar female but males aren't my thing  but hopefully I'll get a knack for picking out studs to make crosses with.


Yea those HT F2s I made were a 1:1 cross, I think I should make open pollinated F2s out of the remainder of the pack though. I'd hate to breed out traits of a lost strain like that.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Yea those HT F2s I made were a 1:1 cross, I think I should make open pollinated F2s out of the remainder of the pack though. I'd hate to breed out traits of a lost strain like that.


I understand all the way bro but if the parents are good still will produce good offspring. May not have a wide range of phenos with different traits but f2 will open up some possibilities to get some traits to come out that may be hidden too so all isn't bad with a 1:1 cross. Oh and those getting ran later this year too. Looking for something chocolatey lol


----------



## martyg (Apr 14, 2016)

Oeuf this page went dead lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2016)

martyg said:


> Oeuf this page went dead lol


Man I ain't got no buds yet lol well no Sin City buds next round will have plenty. Platinum Delights, SinMint Cookies, Truepower OG, Blue Lime Pie and Medical Glue regs lol. 

Been lots of confusion of the Medical Glue testers cus they are selling fems of it at thedankteam, oregoneliteseeds, and attitude. Testers are regs tho for sure


----------



## Rooster96 (Apr 15, 2016)

Has anyone grown cancer nightmare yet? I am not finding much on this strain..


----------



## futant (Apr 15, 2016)

Im going to be at the *THCFAIR* in *Salem Oregon 4/16 and 4/17* at the *oregon elite seeds* booth helping out my friend get Sin City Beans out to the people.
Medical Glue Fem
Cancers Nightmare Reg
Aliens Jacked Up Reg
Lilac Jack Reg
Tangerine Power Reg
Sin City Skunk Reg
Over the Moon Kush Reg
PowerNap Reg
White Cranberries Reg
just to name a few all in tamperproof "Home of the Dank" packaging

also will have
Red Eye
DVG
RIPT
Lost River
Farmhouse
Big Worm
In House
DJ Short
Sunshine State Seed Co

genetics on hand.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

futant said:


> Im going to be at the *THCFAIR* in *Salem Oregon 4/16 and 4/17* at the *oregon elite seeds* booth helping out my friend get Sin City Beans out to the people.
> Medical Glue Fem
> Cancers Nightmare Reg
> Aliens Jacked Up Reg
> ...


Good stuff bro I wanna try and grab that Over the Moon Kush if I can next week but not counting on it lol. Have fun out there bro wish I could go and grab beans. Looking into those Sunshine State beans too. They ones say they have real Crippy. Not going there tho lol back to Sin City


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

Rooster96 said:


> Has anyone grown cancer nightmare yet? I am not finding much on this strain..


Naw bro not too much info on that one. It's a new strain and that wasn't in a round of testers so I will see if I can get some from the breeder for you


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 15, 2016)

I want that over the moon kush


----------



## Rooster96 (Apr 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw bro not too much info on that one. It's a new strain and that wasn't in a round of testers so I will see if I can get some from the breeder for you


Thanks for the help bro I appreciate it.


----------



## mrrager420 (Apr 16, 2016)

Was gonna order a pack of Thunder Struck and Sins OG but they didn't restock the OG and TS is sold out. Anyone else know of another place to order Sins OG from? And if anybody has any info or experience with Medical Glue, Incredible Power, or Treasure Island it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

mrrager420 said:


> Was gonna order a pack of Thunder Struck and Sins OG but they didn't restock the OG and TS is sold out. Anyone else know of another place to order Sins OG from? And if anybody has any info or experience with Medical Glue, Incredible Power, or Treasure Island it would be appreciated. Thanks.


Herbies is the only place to get Thunderstruck and Sins OG. 

As for experience with Medical Glue no one does as its new and bring tested now. What's being offered for sale is fem seeds. Me and two others I know for sure are testing regs of it. Just cracked couple days ago and put into solo cups. 

Check out Sin City forum for info on Incredible Power and Treasure Island


----------



## martyg (Apr 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I ain't got no buds yet lol well no Sin City buds next round will have plenty. Platinum Delights, SinMint Cookies, Truepower OG, Blue Lime Pie and Medical Glue regs lol.
> 
> Been lots of confusion of the Medical Glue testers cus they are selling fems of it at thedankteam, oregoneliteseeds, and attitude. Testers are regs tho for sure


Sick regs!!! I wish mine were I got fems.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> Sick regs!!! I wish mine were I got fems.


3 people testing them so hopefully they do well do you can grab them at next drop


----------



## martyg (Apr 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> 3 people testing them so hopefully they do well do you can grab them at next drop


I got to crack my pit boss and sinfully sour now and also got in on that Bodhi promo. I got 4 packs of his gear coming. Lol I might not be able to start all at once like I usually do. I might have to take your suggestion and save some. Lol


----------



## martyg (Apr 16, 2016)

And I defy got a few different phenos of plat d. I cannot wait for those. Prob veg for another month. I'm thinking they'll go in mid may or June.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> I got to crack my pit boss and sinfully sour now and also got in on that Bodhi promo. I got 4 packs of his gear coming. Lol I might not be able to start all at once like I usually do. I might have to take your suggestion and save some. Lol


I liked sinfully sour, had 1 female and 1 male so far. I grew out the female and she had a long spear type cola and then some smaller buds branched off main; I didnt top it just let go natural, very sour smelling and very nice smoke. I will grow more of her


----------



## martyg (Apr 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I liked sinfully sour, had 1 female and 1 male so far. I grew out the female and she had a long spear type cola and then some smaller buds branched off main; I didnt top it just let go natural, very sour smelling and very nice smoke. I will grow more of her


Oh wow cool the pics I seen online she looks super frosty. Can't wait!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> Oh wow cool the pics I seen online she looks super frosty. Can't wait!


Yep she can be a beauty . My old head buddy from Cali who is a mid sixties yr old hash eater goes "oh wow I like that" and it was in garden with a bunch of stuff, alot of hybrids and some landrace sats. I really liked the smell, more sativa leaning 1 I had


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> I got to crack my pit boss and sinfully sour now and also got in on that Bodhi promo. I got 4 packs of his gear coming. Lol I might not be able to start all at once like I usually do. I might have to take your suggestion and save some. Lol





martyg said:


> And I defy got a few different phenos of plat d. I cannot wait for those. Prob veg for another month. I'm thinking they'll go in mid may or June.


Oh I can't wait to see what you do with all of those. Very excited and yea let me know what Bodhi you got can help there I have a few of his going small seedlings tho but love is gear in my top 3 and always will have something from him going.

Looks like I got 3 phenos from the 3 SinMints I got going. One very Forum dom, one OGKB type plant and looks like a mixed leaning to Blue Power lil more pheno. All look great but I'm hoping the cookie looking plants one is male. Got some other cookie crosses going too so may look at Ben for male depending on how cookie they are but prefer to have the SinMints cus of the dad.

Will try and get to those Sinfully Sour I have too. Def make me excited to know what may be in them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh I can't wait to see what you do with all of those. Very excited and yea let me know what Bodhi you got can help there I have a few of his going small seedlings tho but love is gear in my top 3 and always will have something from him going.
> 
> Looks like I got 3 phenos from the 3 SinMints I got going. One very Forum dom, one OGKB type plant and looks like a mixed leaning to Blue Power lil more pheno. All look great but I'm hoping the cookie looking plants one is male. Got some other cookie crosses going too so may look at Ben for male depending on how cookie they are but prefer to have the SinMints cus of the dad.
> 
> Will try and get to those Sinfully Sour I have too. Def make me excited to know what may be in them


Think Ive still got some Buddha's Hand & some Synergy. Never grown any Bodhi gear yet so maybe Ill slot those in and see what they do


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Think Ive still got some Buddha's Hand & some Synergy. Never grown any Bodhi gear yet so maybe Ill slot those in and see what they do


That Synergy is a good one seen many good grows of it but man you don't know what your missing when it comes to his gear. I have said it many times I was sleep on his stuff for many years and all of a sudden I checked the Bodhi thread here see why it was so much traffic and was amazed at what I saw. Couldn't believe I had been missing out on that great gear. Man has great eye for studs and has a genetics library somebody would kill or pay millions for literally. He's a beast all I can say and one of the coolest most down to earth people out there very giving to the community. You have to run his stuff you will see what I mean. Check out the Bodhi thread tho great info and pics of many strains lots of regular talk in there too cus cool cats always posting over there but lots of great info. I have more of his gear in the stable than Sin City lol


----------



## mrrager420 (Apr 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Herbies is the only place to get Thunderstruck and Sins OG.
> 
> As for experience with Medical Glue no one does as its new and bring tested now. What's being offered for sale is fem seeds. Me and two others I know for sure are testing regs of it. Just cracked couple days ago and put into solo cups.
> 
> Check out Sin City forum for info on Incredible Power and Treasure Island


Thanks i'll go over and check those 2 out. Really interested in a CBD strain but not sure what to go with. Guess i'll just wait until TDT gets Sins OG back instock. Herbies is pricier and not within the states. Hope they turn out great for you and the regs of Medical Glue get released cuz i'd rather have those. Ready for you to post that SinCity fire again.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

mrrager420 said:


> Thanks i'll go over and check those 2 out. Really interested in a CBD strain but not sure what to go with. Guess i'll just wait until TDT gets Sins OG back instock. Herbies is pricier and not within the states. Hope they turn out great for you and the regs of Medical Glue get released cuz i'd rather have those. Ready for you to post that SinCity fire again.


You may have to end up going with overseas if you want them. I know they're lil more pricey but I don't know when tdt will be restocked again with lots of the originals hell if any. Seems like they like to sell that head at the cups and festivals. I hoping for a restock of originals and some new strains for everybody to get plus I want some things I missed out on. Sin City fire will be coming very soon bro Medical Glue, SinMint Cookies, Platinum Delights 2 year keeper and Truepower OG.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

Also saved the only Blue Lime Pie female I had found from 4 seeds. Man I'm so glad I did. Didn't want to jinx it that's why didn't say anything for a while but it's revegging and will be here. Man the buds that are still on it have me so excited smelling like straight key lime cream skittles it's crazy never smelled anything like it. Very KLP dom and once she grows out more will get pics of her. Super frosty too and stacking well def will be kept


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That Synergy is a good one seen many good grows of it but man you don't know what your missing when it comes to his gear. I have said it many times I was sleep on his stuff for many years and all of a sudden I checked the Bodhi thread here see why it was so much traffic and was amazed at what I saw. Couldn't believe I had been missing out on that great gear. Man has great eye for studs and has a genetics library somebody would kill or pay millions for literally. He's a beast all I can say and one of the coolest most down to earth people out there very giving to the community. You have to run his stuff you will see what I mean. Check out the Bodhi thread tho great info and pics of many strains lots of regular talk in there too cus cool cats always posting over there but lots of great info. I have more of his gear in the stable than Sin City lol


Sounds awesome. Will check out the thread


----------



## martyg (Apr 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh I can't wait to see what you do with all of those. Very excited and yea let me know what Bodhi you got can help there I have a few of his going small seedlings tho but love is gear in my top 3 and always will have something from him going.
> 
> Looks like I got 3 phenos from the 3 SinMints I got going. One very Forum dom, one OGKB type plant and looks like a mixed leaning to Blue Power lil more pheno. All look great but I'm hoping the cookie looking plants one is male. Got some other cookie crosses going too so may look at Ben for male depending on how cookie they are but prefer to have the SinMints cus of the dad.
> 
> Will try and get to those Sinfully Sour I have too. Def make me excited to know what may be in them


What I got on the way from Bodhi is. Granola funk. Space monkey. Sunshine daydream and the fuzz! Already running dream beaver. And that's sick u got sinmints. I missed out. Need to find someone in. Canada I can trade up cuts with. Hehe


----------



## martyg (Apr 16, 2016)

Got em from James bean


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> What I got on the way from Bodhi is. Granola funk. Space monkey. Sunshine daydream and the fuzz! Already running dream beaver. And that's sick u got sinmints. I missed out. Need to find someone in. Canada I can trade up cuts with. Hehe


Awww man you gonna love all of those. I wouldn't know which ones to tell you to grow cus all will be fire!!!! That's the thing with his gear to hard to choose lol 

I've already had SinMints from last year when they got restocked. I had 5 going then my dog ate 4 lol popped last 3 and two came so that's it. Hoping to make f2s but will have the Forum cut soon so I just need a decent male to keep them around but wanna Bx too.


----------



## martyg (Apr 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Awww man you gonna love all of those. I wouldn't know which ones to tell you to grow cus all will be fire!!!! That's the thing with his gear to hard to choose lol
> 
> I've already had SinMints from last year when they got restocked. I had 5 going then my dog ate 4 lol popped last 3 and two came so that's it. Hoping to make f2s but will have the Forum cut soon so I just need a decent male to keep them around but wanna Bx too.


Lol damn dog likes quality shit eh


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> Lol damn dog likes quality shit eh


Lol im like scared to even pop my sinmints haha oneday hopefully before this year is over


----------



## martyg (Apr 16, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Lol im like scared to even pop my sinmints haha oneday hopefully before this year is over


Well if you want to sell them......lmao


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> Well if you want to sell them......lmao


That's what I'm saying lol


----------



## martyg (Apr 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's what I'm saying lol


From what I can see I got two phenos of plat. D. One has a wider leaf like a kush structure and the other is long and thin. Pumpin them up with microbes no food yet


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> From what I can see I got two phenos of plat. D. One has a wider leaf like a kush structure and the other is long and thin. Pumpin them up with microbes no food yet


Wider leaf sounds like Blue Power. It has those fat wide leaves from the SourDubb in it. I'll get some pics of my pheno up again once she grows out more. @mucha_mota you got any pics of the Plat D cut to show structure and leaves?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> What I got on the way from Bodhi is. Granola funk. Space monkey. Sunshine daydream and the fuzz! Already running dream beaver. And that's sick u got sinmints. I missed out. Need to find someone in. Canada I can trade up cuts with. Hehe


I'll be starting a few granola funk with my sin city testers. Possibly ssdd and goji but I may save those for a bigger selection/seed run I'm planning. The pics I've seen of the granola are outstanding. That forum cut really shines through on crosses.


----------



## martyg (Apr 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Wider leaf sounds like Blue Power. It has those fat wide leaves from the SourDubb in it. I'll get some pics of my pheno up again once she grows out more. @mucha_mota you got any pics of the Plat D cut to show structure and leaves?


That's cool I have a mix of phenos then will be leaving their solo cups tonight and into bigger homes. I'll post pics when it starts to get interesting


----------



## martyg (Apr 16, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I'll be starting a few granola funk with my sin city testers. Possibly ssdd and goji but I may save those for a bigger selection/seed run I'm planning. The pics I've seen of the granola are outstanding. That forum cut really shines through on crosses.


Sick!!!! That's good to hear. I can't wait.


----------



## martyg (Apr 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Wider leaf sounds like Blue Power. It has those fat wide leaves from the SourDubb in it. I'll get some pics of my pheno up again once she grows out more. @mucha_mota you got any pics of the Plat D cut to show structure and leaves?


Actually I'll take some pics shortly, you'll be able to see what I mean


----------



## martyg (Apr 16, 2016)

Plat. D in the solo cups


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3658579 View attachment 3658580 Plat. D in the solo cups


Def got a few phenos in there for sure. You gonna kill and will have some nice selections to choose from. How long you usually leave in solos? I keep them in there for 3-4 weeks after sprouting. Plenty of food in Roots soil to keep them going.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I'll be starting a few granola funk with my sin city testers. Possibly ssdd and goji but I may save those for a bigger selection/seed run I'm planning. The pics I've seen of the granola are outstanding. That forum cut really shines through on crosses.


You will love those Bodhi beans too can't go wrong with any of the ones you have. I have the SSDD too will get to hose eventually hopefully this year. Cookies breed very well so no surprise the Granola Funk looks amazing. That dad will create some extra nice terps mixed in with he cookies. Look forward to seeing what you get from them eventually.


----------



## martyg (Apr 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Def got a few phenos in there for sure. You gonna kill and will have some nice selections to choose from. How long you usually leave in solos? I keep them in there for 3-4 weeks after sprouting. Plenty of food in Roots soil to keep them going.


Usually not too long. These been in maybe 2 wks. From paper towel. Transplanting tonight or tomorrow. I like to do it before they start to stretch too much. There gonna go into 1 gal for another couple wks or till nice root ads then final 10gal home


----------



## martyg (Apr 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Def got a few phenos in there for sure. You gonna kill and will have some nice selections to choose from. How long you usually leave in solos? I keep them in there for 3-4 weeks after sprouting. Plenty of food in Roots soil to keep them going.


 my fave spot


----------



## martyg (Apr 16, 2016)

Soon will be full sin city And Bodhi gear!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3658659 my fave spot


Would be my favorite spot too...damn one day hopefully I'll have a room like that and plenty land to do outdoor on.


----------



## martyg (Apr 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Would be my favorite spot too...damn one day hopefully I'll have a room like that and plenty land to do outdoor on.


I'm in the process of putting the lights in my other room vertical. Then when I take that one down. I'll put it vert as well


----------



## martyg (Apr 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Would be my favorite spot too...damn one day hopefully I'll have a room like that and plenty land to do outdoor on.


It's been a work In progress for a few years bro. I keep changing my mind. But things keep getting better too


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Wider leaf sounds like Blue Power. It has those fat wide leaves from the SourDubb in it. I'll get some pics of my pheno up again once she grows out more. @mucha_mota you got any pics of the Plat D cut to show structure and leaves?


ill get you some just got in from work...

was lucky got a pack of sins og on the way


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 17, 2016)

martyg said:


> That's cool I have a mix of phenos then will be leaving their solo cups tonight and into bigger homes. I'll post pics when it starts to get interesting


That Plat d (AK pheno) I so can't wait till she's up and flowered...she's one of kind...gonna cut her ass to bits for clones .


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 17, 2016)

@akhiymjames don't you have some pics of her in flower ?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> @akhiymjames don't you have some pics of her in flower ?


Oh yea ill hook you up in a few


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2016)

@skunkwreck Platinum Delights AK pheno what yall call it LOL


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2016)

@skunkwreck Platinum Delights


----------



## martyg (Apr 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @skunkwreck Platinum Delights AK pheno what yall call it LOL
> 
> View attachment 3659150 View attachment 3659151 View attachment 3659152


Yummy!!! Nice job buddy!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @skunkwreck Platinum Delights AK pheno what yall call it LOL
> 
> View attachment 3659150 View attachment 3659151 View attachment 3659152





akhiymjames said:


> @skunkwreck Platinum Delights
> 
> View attachment 3659163
> View attachment 3659164 View attachment 3659166 View attachment 3659160 View attachment 3659161


Absolutely stunning !!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2016)

SinMint Cookies Forum and MixedBP phenos.....sorry this page will take a while to load up


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You will love those Bodhi beans too can't go wrong with any of the ones you have. I have the SSDD too will get to hose eventually hopefully this year. Cookies breed very well so no surprise the Granola Funk looks amazing. That dad will create some extra nice terps mixed in with he cookies. Look forward to seeing what you get from them eventually.


For sure. I have about 5 other Bodhi packs I gotta run too. Tough choices lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> SinMint Cookies Forum and MixedBP phenos.....sorry this page will take a while to load up
> 
> View attachment 3659169 View attachment 3659170 View attachment 3659171 View attachment 3659172 View attachment 3659173 View attachment 3659174 View attachment 3659175


Legit man making me want to pop my pack or half of it lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Legit man making me want to pop my pack or half of it lol


Stop bullshitin and pop them things lol.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Legit man making me want to pop my pack or half of it lol





akhiymjames said:


> Stop bullshitin and pop them things lol.


And make us some f2s while you're at it


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> And make us some f2s while you're at it


I surely will with mines. Only 3 I have left so hopefully get a male and female out the deal. 3 different phenos for sure all look very promising. Will hit my Platinum Delights with SinMints too should be a nice cookie cross with double up on Blue Power


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 17, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> And make us some f2s while you're at it


Dont worry guys whwn i get to making f2 there will be given out


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

sins og or blue power (f2) ?

which would u grab? why?
cant get both. only 1.

anything i find though... fo sho will share.

i said sins og.
but im having trader remorse 
and got two weeks before the pork sizzles on the grill.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 18, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> sins og or blue power (f2) ?
> 
> which would u grab? why?
> cant get both. only 1.
> ...


I prolly would go with Blue Power. Sins OG is great always see people growing it and having keepers of it but Blue Power is what makes it good beside Kosher Kush but I love what Blue Power bring to the table and that's why I would choose it. Really can't believe I haven't grown it yet but I did give all my beans of it away except one and it was fem and I lost it but that's what I would choose. Can't go wrong with either


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Apr 18, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> sins og or blue power (f2) ?
> 
> which would u grab? why?
> cant get both. only 1.
> ...


I have grown out both and would go with the sins og. You can find some awesome blue power phenos in the mix as well as kosher phenos and a mix of the two. Sins og takes blueberry kush to the next level.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

sins og it is... the deed is done.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

platy d


----------



## ReeferDance (Apr 18, 2016)

Trying out some of Sin City's latest CBD releases Incredible Power and HarleSin.

First 2 Incredible Power I popped are trucking along. HarleSin is giving me a tough time though, first 4 beans I cracked have died on me after a few days above the soil. Can't get them out of their cotyledons. Any one else having trouble getting these going?

About to germ the last 3 HarleSin seeds I have, really going to try to baby these, any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 18, 2016)

ReeferDance said:


> Trying out some of Sin City's latest CBD releases Incredible Power and HarleSin.
> 
> First 2 Incredible Power I popped are trucking along. HarleSin is giving me a tough time though, first 4 beans I cracked have died on me after a few days above the soil. Can't get them out of their cotyledons. Any one else having trouble getting these going?
> 
> About to germ the last 3 HarleSin seeds I have, really going to try to baby these, any tips would be greatly appreciated.


How do the seeds look? Are they healthy? SCS has a replacement guarantee if you look on their site. Might wanna contact them if it's a no go.


----------



## ReeferDance (Apr 18, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> How do the seeds look? Are they healthy? SCS has a replacement guarantee if you look on their site. Might wanna contact them if it's a no go.


Seeds are a little small, but healthy looking. They have all germinated in at least 48 hours, so nothing out of sorts there. It could just be user error. I have sown plenty of seeds and this is my first time running into a situation like this. I have never grown ACDC or a cross of it, does anyone know if they strain is finicky to begin with?

Thanks for letting me know about the 'replacement guarantee' I will definitely contact them if nothing turns up.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 18, 2016)

ReeferDance said:


> Seeds are a little small, but healthy looking. They have all germinated in at least 48 hours, so nothing out of sorts there. It could just be user error. I have sown plenty of seeds and this is my first time running into a situation like this. I have never grown ACDC or a cross of it, does anyone know if they strain is finicky to begin with?
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about the 'replacement guarantee' I will definitely contact them if nothing turns up.


I have heard from people opinions I respect a lot and @st0wandgrow has grown a few high CBD strains and he said he has noticed they don't like the soil mediums. All grew better hydro he can tell you better tho but I think that's what you may be experiencing


----------



## ReeferDance (Apr 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I have heard from people opinions I respect a lot and @st0wandgrow has grown a few high CBD strains and he said he has noticed they don't like the soil mediums. All grew better hydro he can tell you better tho but I think that's what you may be experiencing


I'll see if I can find a few of his grows, thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I'll try a few different mediums this time, maybe something a little more inert will give them a better chance.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 19, 2016)

ReeferDance said:


> I'll see if I can find a few of his grows, thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I'll try a few different mediums this time, maybe something a little more inert will give them a better chance.


Yes, I have found the high cbd strains to be a tad finicky. I have grown Cannatonic 4, the HP cut, Valentinex, and Critical Mass from the CBD Crew. I grow in an organically amended soil, and I use lots of worm poop. All of my plants did well in this medium except the high cbd strains. I scratched my head over this for a while. I then bought a DWC setup and tried one of them in there. It was like a different plant. It just exploded with growth. From this I concluded that maybe these strains prefer a lighter, more porous medium that allows more oxygen to the root zone... so I started cutting my soil mix with more aeration bits like perlite. That seemed to be the answer. I haven't had an issue with any high cbd strain since making this adjustment.

Good luck with your seeds. I know Sin City has some great gear, so I'm sure you'll find something that you like. The cbd is very medicinal, and treats a wide range of ailments from auto immune diseases (arthritis, IBS, crones, etc), any type of disease that involves seizures, sore back, etc.


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 19, 2016)

It's now 12:15 a.m. Est and the dank team still doesn't hsve any of "out of stock " items back in stock mainly the sinmint cookies! I thought it was going down at 12:00 a.m. At 4/20.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 19, 2016)

anyone else gonna have sins seeds at this time?


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Apr 19, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> It's now 12:15 a.m. Est and the dank team still doesn't hsve any of "out of stock " items back in stock mainly the sinmint cookies! I thought it was going down at 12:00 a.m. At 4/20.


Who has the best promo and where can i get the dankness seeds at?


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 19, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Who has the best promo and where can i get the dankness seeds at?


Thedankteam.com use "4/20" for the promo code


----------



## greencropper (Apr 19, 2016)

maybe everyones wasted @ TDT & is having a nap?


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Apr 19, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Thedankteam.com use "4/20" for the promo code


Thanks homie!


----------



## bobdagrowah (Apr 19, 2016)

So far havent found nothin goid maybe when the sun comes up itll be happy 4/30


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

There isn't any drop it already happened back on the 11th at thedankteam and oregoneliteseeds. Attitude should have some stuff in a couple weeks but they said they would let us know about the drip never did. Very busy tho and like I been saying they been selling lots of the gear at the cups and festivals so that's where the online folks like us who can't make them miss them. Hopefully something soon everyone is pressing over there so hopefully Sin sees how much people want a drop of originals.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 20, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> It's now 12:15 a.m. Est and the dank team still doesn't hsve any of "out of stock " items back in stock mainly the sinmint cookies! I thought it was going down at 12:00 a.m. At 4/20.


Don't try dank team they done reached their deal limit!! So their promo is over before 4/20 is over


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 20, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Don't try dank team they done reached their deal limit!! So their promo is over before 4/20 is over


Wow is it really?


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks James. I could have sworn sin said He will be releasing some originals on 4/20 at 12 am at the dank team. Well I wasted about 45 minutes of my life of pressing the refresh button for sinmint cookies...lol....oh well time to pop my dungeons vault grandpas breath soon....


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 20, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Thanks James. I could have sworn sin said He will be releasing some originals on 4/20 at 12 am at the dank team. Well I wasted about 45 minutes of my life of pressing the refresh button for sinmint cookies...lol....oh well time to pop my dungeons vault grandpas breath soon....


I have 2 packs of these. I cant wait to see what you get out them


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Thanks James. I could have sworn sin said He will be releasing some originals on 4/20 at 12 am at the dank team. Well I wasted about 45 minutes of my life of pressing the refresh button for sinmint cookies...lol....oh well time to pop my dungeons vault grandpas breath soon....


He did say he was gonna have a 4/20 drop which he did but it was early and everything wasn't restocked. Never said a time tho lol it's all good tho should be some fire in those DVG beans. Look forward to seeing you run them. I have some Grand OG I will run eventually


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> He did say he was gonna have a 4/20 drop which he did but it was early and everything wasn't restocked. Never said a time tho lol it's all good tho should be some fire in those DVG beans. Look forward to seeing you run them. I have some Grand OG I will run eventually


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

Huh lol I don't see anything hopefully I'm not tripping


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Huh lol I don't see anything hopefully I'm not tripping


My bad lol


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I have 2 packs of these. I cant wait to see what you get out them


I'll keep ya posted


----------



## CannaOG (Apr 21, 2016)

Seedsupreme came thru


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 21, 2016)

Is seedsupreme legit because they have some fire in stock for Sincity


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 21, 2016)

Found a couple of these premature nanners under some nugs today. She's like 51 days in. Sinmints...,,,


----------



## CannaOG (Apr 21, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Is seedsupreme legit because they have some fire in stock for Sincity


They seem legit just email before purchase to make sure what you ordering is in Stock and ask for original breeders pack


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 21, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Is seedsupreme legit because they have some fire in stock for Sincity


In stock is wrong. Maybe 1/4 of that is really in stock. I emailed for the list and as of a week or two ago it is: 


Blue Power F2 Regular
Nightmare OG Regular
Petroleum Nightmare Regular
PowerNap Regular
SinValley OG Regular
SourNightmare Regular
The REM Regular
True Power OG Regular
WhiteNightmare F2 Regular


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> In stock is wrong. Maybe 1/4 of that is really in stock. I emailed for the list and as of a week or two ago it is:
> 
> 
> Blue Power F2 Regular
> ...


Thanks brother I see we have another SP on our hands that don't update their inventory.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Apr 21, 2016)

So i seen all the seeds the dank team had on 4/20.And i must say it makes me wanna throw all my others seeds ive collected in the garbage.All my stains are dudu compared to their stuff lol!bout to start buying usa only.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 21, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> So i seen all the seeds the dank team had on 4/20.And i must say it makes me wanna throw all my others seeds ive collected in the garbage.All my stains are dudu compared to their stuff lol!bout to start buying usa only.


Dont throw them away ill take em lol


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Apr 24, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Dont throw them away ill take em lol


Got some autos i can give you if ypu want?


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 24, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Got some autos i can give you if ypu want?


Yea man im down hell ill take anyones beans they dont want!! If tou wont grow them i will


----------



## testiclees (Apr 24, 2016)

yo fellas this is an update on my alleged sin mint cookies from Bonza. Today is day 19 of 12/12. She is healthy as fuck. This lady is about 40" tall. Just checking in to see if anyone who has grown the plant has thoughts on the legitimacy of this plant.


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 24, 2016)

testiclees said:


> yo fellas this is an update on my alleged sin mint cookies from Bonza. Today is day 19 of 12/12. She is healthy as fuck. This lady is about 40" tall. Just checking in to see if anyone who has grown the plant has thoughts on the legitimacy of this plant.
> 
> View attachment 3665045


Looking good my friend. My "sinmint' is on deck as soon as I get relocated.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

testiclees said:


> yo fellas this is an update on my alleged sin mint cookies from Bonza. Today is day 19 of 12/12. She is healthy as fuck. This lady is about 40" tall. Just checking in to see if anyone who has grown the plant has thoughts on the legitimacy of this plant.
> 
> View attachment 3665045


Still can't really tell but I do see Blue Power traits with those big fat fan leaves. Looks to have some Forum GSC in it so I would say it's legit but let wait till it get further down the line to completely confirm. Looking awesome tho


----------



## podfather20 (Apr 25, 2016)

I just popped 5 blue power bx we will what I find in them been wanting to find blue lime pie


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

My Blue Lime Pie skittles pheno is revegging and doing its thang. So happy it's come back to life!!!! This is one I think people will love and want a cut of too more than the Platinum Delights pheno. Just wait and still have Blue Lime Pie beans so f2s will be made.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 25, 2016)

Finding some "cherry Dubble Bubble" smelling phenos on the Triple Cherry Diesel testers


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 25, 2016)

27 days in.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> My Blue Lime Pie skittles pheno is revegging and doing its thang. So happy it's come back to life!!!! This is one I think people will love and want a cut of too more than the Platinum Delights pheno. Just wait and still have Blue Lime Pie beans so f2s will be made.


Nah ppl asking about the PD cut like it's a clone only bro...internet famous...oh btw let me know when that BLP is vegged lmao you know


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Nah ppl asking about the PD cut like it's a clone only bro...internet famous...oh btw let me know when that BLP is vegged lmao you know


Lol makes me feel special cus I wouldn't rate it up there like that. It's great and I personally love it the terps and flavor are superb and grows pretty hard rocks for nugs. High is awesome too but it was my first cookie anything so that's why I like it plus the sour smell it's gives in flower is amazing.

But this Blue Lime Pie may have it beat the terps on it alone is stellar some of the best smelling stuff I've smelt so intoxicating. Just wait bro you will see in a few months when I have buds of it and we blow it down. Yield is better too don't know if potent will be better but it's looking better than the Platinum Delights. 

I got you bro. Should be able to get some cuts of her in a few weeks. Lime smell in veg too stinky


----------



## podfather20 (Apr 25, 2016)

Let me know when blp is revegged bro


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol makes me feel special cus I wouldn't rate it up there like that. It's great and I personally love it the terps and flavor are superb and grows pretty hard rocks for nugs. High is awesome too but it was my first cookie anything so that's why I like it plus the sour smell it's gives in flower is amazing.
> 
> But this Blue Lime Pie may have it beat the terps on it alone is stellar some of the best smelling stuff I've smelt so intoxicating. Just wait bro you will see in a few months when I have buds of it and we blow it down. Yield is better too don't know if potent will be better but it's looking better than the Platinum Delights.
> 
> I got you bro. Should be able to get some cuts of her in a few weeks. Lime smell in veg too stinky


Blp f2s in the works?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Blp f2s in the works?


Oh yea bro eventually lol. I have a female keeper already KLP skittles pheno so yea will get to make some hopefully when I put the rest of the beans down next seed popping. They will be for everyone so once the mom vegges out I'll take lots of cuts and pop the other beans and about time a male shows itself a good male hopefully will make them. The mom will get passed around. Think she will be loved just for terps and flavor alone. I'm sure potency will be there don't know for sure since I didn't get to finish her but should be there with the parents it has


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 25, 2016)

*BOOMSHOCKALOCKA!!!*

 *BOOMSHOCKALOCKA!!!*


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 25, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> *BOOMSHOCKALOCKA!!!*
> 
> View attachment 3666117 *BOOMSHOCKALOCKA!!!*


fucking sexy!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice photo too


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yea bro eventually lol. I have a female keeper already KLP skittles pheno so yea will get to make some hopefully when I put the rest of the beans down next seed popping. They will be for everyone so once the mom vegges out I'll take lots of cuts and pop the other beans and about time a male shows itself a good male hopefully will make them. The mom will get passed around. Think she will be loved just for terps and flavor alone. I'm sure potency will be there don't know for sure since I didn't get to finish her but should be there with the parents it has


Oh hells yeahs!


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow man looking killer


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> *BOOMSHOCKALOCKA!!!*
> 
> View attachment 3666117 *BOOMSHOCKALOCKA!!!*


SHIIIIIITTTTTT! That looks PIMP man


----------



## MistaRasta (Apr 26, 2016)

Harlesin.

Can anyone tell me which pheno this lean towards? It's HarlequinxCannatonic(20:1 cbd/thc)

She's a beast, big meaty colas, good amount of resin that smell like fruity musky armpits. This is day 42 looks like she'll at least go 63.


----------



## diamonddav (Apr 26, 2016)

I don't know about all the phenos and what not and im fairly new to this, but I got about a few pounds of some killer shit here! sin city alien nightmare!




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 27, 2016)

Badabing bada *BOOM
 *


----------



## bobdagrowah (Apr 27, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Badabing bada *BOOM
> View attachment 3667323 *


What is that my good sir and where can I get beans looks tasty


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> What is that my good sir and where can I get beans looks tasty


Platinum Delights...SeedSupreme is only place that has them in stock.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Harlesin.
> 
> Can anyone tell me which pheno this lean towards? It's HarlequinxCannatonic(20:1 cbd/thc)
> 
> She's a beast, big meaty colas, good amount of resin that smell like fruity musky armpits. This is day 42 looks like she'll at least go 63.


Harlesin is Harlequin x AC/DC. Don't know anything about this one but I know you should stay on those trichs you don't want any amber once you see that time to harvest. CBD degrades quick but looks awesome. I'll try and find some info for ya


----------



## Crab Pot (Apr 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Platinum Delights...SeedSupreme is only place that has them in stock.


I was trying to pick up a pack and emailed @Seed Supreme to tell them that I wanted the seeds in the original breeders pack, they emailed back that they're not in stock. I replied asking why the seeds are listed as "in stock" on the site but I'm having a difficult time getting them to actually answer the question...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 27, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> *BOOMSHOCKALOCKA!!!*
> 
> View attachment 3666117 *BOOMSHOCKALOCKA!!!*


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 27, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> I was trying to pick up a pack and emailed @Seed Supreme to tell them that I wanted the seeds in the original breeders pack, they emailed back that they're not in stock. I replied asking why the seeds are listed as "in stock" on the site but I'm having a difficult time getting them to actually answer the question...


because they want someone else to order it. and then tell them out of stock, make second choice, no refunds.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> I was trying to pick up a pack and emailed @Seed Supreme to tell them that I wanted the seeds in the original breeders pack, they emailed back that they're not in stock. I replied asking why the seeds are listed as "in stock" on the site but I'm having a difficult time getting them to actually answer the question...


Damn they must have sold out when a couple members posted they got packs from them recently. They were the only place I knew that had them in stock but all gone now. Sorry bro but yea that's my only beef with them but they do it just like Elvis said so you spend money and have to make a choice. Don't like that type of business but hopefully they get it straightened out


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 27, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> because they want someone else to order it. and then tell them out of stock, make second choice, no refunds.


Exactly. He told me they were "no problem" less than a week ago. Before mentioning breeder pack...shady.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Exactly. He told me they were "no problem" less than a week ago. Before mentioning breeder pack...shady.


Somebody prolly snagged them. Hell surprised they even really had them in stock when they did lol. Two members here snagged a pack so that's awesome. They just want the money and doing a lil scheming to get it that's why I'll always ask what's really in stock cus you can't bullshit a bullshitter lol been schooled to well.


----------



## MistaRasta (Apr 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Harlesin is Harlequin x AC/DC. Don't know anything about this one but I know you should stay on those trichs you don't want any amber once you see that time to harvest. CBD degrades quick but looks awesome. I'll try and find some info for ya


Thanks brotha. the Ac/dc is a sativa dominant pheno of Cannatonic..Which basically explains her. Structure and smells remind me of a haze in every way. She's the first straight cbd variety I've grown. My other pheno looks and smells nothing like her. Ive had a bit of a hard time growing these ladies but they both turned out nice. 

Sincity did a great job on these.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Thanks brotha. the Ac/dc is a sativa dominant pheno of Cannatonic..Which basically explains her. Structure and smells remind me of a haze in every way. She's the first straight cbd variety I've grown. My other pheno looks and smells nothing like her. Ive had a bit of a hard time growing these ladies but they both turned out nice.
> 
> Sincity did a great job on these.


That's good to hear you like them. I'm waiting to here from Sin about this male in the Medical Glue(GG#4 x AC/DC Bx) I'm testing which is regs. What everyone is getting from the banks are fems so I want to know about this Bx male they working with. Sin so busy tho lol but gives me some good hope that it'll be some good meds in these beans. Didn't know AC/DC was pheno of Cannatonic either. I've got a #4 cut and it's 15:1 ratio so gonna do some of that with these hopefully.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's good to hear you like them. I'm waiting to here from Sin about this male in the Medical Glue(GG#4 x AC/DC Bx) I'm testing which is regs. What everyone is getting from the banks are fems so I want to know about this Bx male they working with. Sin so busy tho lol but gives me some good hope that it'll be some good meds in these beans. Didn't know AC/DC was pheno of Cannatonic either. I've got a #4 cut and it's 15:1 ratio so gonna do some of that with these hopefully.


Saw that medical glue when I was flipping thru one of the banks other day. That in a REG looks like it would be some badass shit!


----------



## MistaRasta (Apr 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's good to hear you like them. I'm waiting to here from Sin about this male in the Medical Glue(GG#4 x AC/DC Bx) I'm testing which is regs. What everyone is getting from the banks are fems so I want to know about this Bx male they working with. Sin so busy tho lol but gives me some good hope that it'll be some good meds in these beans. Didn't know AC/DC was pheno of Cannatonic either. I've got a #4 cut and it's 15:1 ratio so gonna do some of that with these hopefully.



Gg4xac/dc sounds perfect imo, would have a nice cbd:thc ratio. Gotta look into that...
i had the Cannatonic4 cut as well, but lost it, got it rooted nicely, it stalled so I put it under a bigger light at that point It basically started dying on me and I ran out of time/room so I just culled her. Don't know what happened...Would've been nice to have that cut around knowing its cbd/thc ratios not to mention I have a few people who'd get great relief from it..

My keeper harlesin will definitely do though. Bought them around a year ago. Glad I finally got around to running them.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 27, 2016)

unless yall are getting results tested.... getting a good cbd/thc ratio pheno is like 1 in a bunchofem


----------



## MistaRasta (Apr 27, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> unless yall are getting results tested.... getting a good cbd/thc ratio pheno is like 1 in a bunchofem


I'll have to work on getting that cut back then


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's good to hear you like them. I'm waiting to here from Sin about this male in the Medical Glue(GG#4 x AC/DC Bx) I'm testing which is regs. What everyone is getting from the banks are fems so I want to know about this Bx male they working with. Sin so busy tho lol but gives me some good hope that it'll be some good meds in these beans. Didn't know AC/DC was pheno of Cannatonic either. I've got a #4 cut and it's 15:1 ratio so gonna do some of that with these hopefully.


Actually you got 4 of them sitting in a window sill lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 28, 2016)

Has anyone dropped these yet?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 28, 2016)

What's up with all the cbd's....I understand pain management cause I mos def got pains but if I don't feel something in the head then to me that strain is dead .


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Has anyone dropped these yet? View attachment 3667964


I haven't but seen a couple grows over at Sin City forum. It grows ugly as hell lol but hear the meds from it are superb. I had wanted a pack but got off them once I got the Medical Glue to test. Plus have Cannatonic cut that's just as good as ACDC. Thunderstruck is s1 of that


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> What's up with all the cbd's....I understand pain management cause I mos def got pains but if I don't feel something in the head then to me that strain is dead .


Sin City already had CBD line started last year. Had been outta stock for a while and coming now. So much great meds coming from high CBD plants that more and more people are wanting it especially with the high CBD to low thc phenos like the Cannatonic cut we have. You will feel something in the head but it's not like smoking OG lol different kind of high. I think that why they created the Medical Glue cultivar so for people like me who has some pains and want nice mix of CBD but also get high as same time. I think these Medical Glue will be like 1:1 or 2:1 CBD to thc ratio.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Sin City already had CBD line started last year. Had been outta stock for a while and coming now. So much great meds coming from high CBD plants that more and more people are wanting it especially with the high CBD to low thc phenos like the Cannatonic cut we have. You will feel something in the head but it's not like smoking OG lol different kind of high. I think that why they created the Medical Glue cultivar so for people like me who has some pains and want nice mix of CBD but also get high as same time. I think these Medical Glue will be like 1:1 or 2:1 CBD to thc ratio.


Sweet nice and thanks man! Yea i want to pop these looking for a chronic back pain meds ill have a look over at sins forum


----------



## ReeferDance (Apr 28, 2016)

Just wanted to let you guys know I was able to get those last 3 HarleSin seeds out of their cotyledons! I let them germinate in the paper towel a little longer this time, a full 3 days. Then one went into a cotton plug, one in a Root riot plug, and one in a small coco-tek pot with FF happy frog and hefty portion of perlite. Maybe those first 4 really were duds, or I just killed them haha. Hopefully I can keep these healthy in a heavily aerated soil.

 

The 2 Incredible Power are a week or two ahead of the HarleSin, might need to zoom in a little to see the little girls. Really excited to see how these grow/flower/smoke.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 30, 2016)

Dropped 3 beans still have 4 left! Gonna get these buds tested..


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 30, 2016)

So I bought these glasses for the grow room for $21 at my local hyrdo store. I'm glad I did because I was about to pay over $150 for some method seven glasses. Here's a pic of my untopped sinmint cookies at day 60. The glasses seem to work pretty well. This is just a trial run. They didn't grow big because they are under a 600 watter reduced to 50% because of heat issues. So more like 300 watts because I was too lazy to set up my inline fan to exhaust the hot temps out of the tent


----------



## Beemo (Apr 30, 2016)

smoke report on organic sm#2
cured for 2weeks in jar... 
str8 FLAME...... cant wait to test sm#1 and sm#3... but this sm#2 is a KEEPER...
water pipe= cookie dough taste/ kushy/ creamy. and then at the very end a hint of vanilla.... taste really good....


----------



## dlftmyers (Apr 30, 2016)

Blue Power almost 6 weeks
Big fan leaves on her


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 30, 2016)

Beemo said:


> smoke report on organic sm#2
> cured for 2weeks in jar...
> str8 FLAME...... cant wait to test sm#1 and sm#3... but this sm#2 is a KEEPER...
> water pipe= cookie dough taste/ kushy/ creamy. and then at the very end a hint of vanilla.... taste really good....
> View attachment 3670148


Damn homie i have a fresh pack waiting...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 30, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> View attachment 3670169


Interested to see what that SinCity Skunk does. Nice order eh


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 30, 2016)

i already ran a pack of og raskal white super skunk and had 5 keepers out of 6! narrowed it down to one hash moster that was serious skunky hash smelling. I know that SIn has a super stinky one too.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> View attachment 3670169


Sick!! I really want those Sin city Skunk but have no money after a stupid decision to hit the casino the other night!! Damnit!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 30, 2016)

the over the moon one is going to be interesting. I guess the headband used is serious gas!! killer real deal headband. anything the blue power stud touches turns to gold.

many keepers out of packs of
Blue lime pie
platinum delights
tangerine power

and wish I could get sin mints and raskal berries


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sick!! I really want those Sin city Skunk but have no money after a stupid decision to hit the casino the other night!! Damnit!


i learned my 5k lesson on the roulette wheel.

these packs have 15 beans in them. I cant run em all!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i learned my 5k lesson on the roulette wheel.
> 
> these packs have 15 beans in them. I cant run em all!


Lol yep, I did the same amount playing black jack....I'm usually a poker peson but all the tables were full. 
I can PM you if you want any ideas on what to do with the beans you can't run  is that cryptic enough ha ha


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 1, 2016)

Decisions, decisions..... Starting my next run Monday and might need some help picking what to run with my Sin testers...lol

Seems like I always regret not running a certain variety once I get my shit going..

I'm dusting some Kimbo with some Goji pollen for sure (kimboji og) but otherwise I may need to get a poll goin in this bitch.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Decisions, decisions..... Starting my next run Monday and might need some help picking what to run with my Sin testers...lol
> 
> Seems like I always regret not running a certain variety once I get my shit going..


Bodhi bro. You won't be sorry


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 1, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> View attachment 3670169


Nice pick up. I've been pondering those plat huckleberry cookies..

Don't sleep on those Triple Cherry D my man.. A lot of times it can be hard to tell what I'm tokin on by high alone. I load up some of my TCD and even my girl is like "oh yeah this is that cherry one right?" Lol. Taste is on point and high is very unique and up,up,up. Very anti anxiety, I could blaze some and go give a speech to the pres. at the mofo'n White House it's so chill. Had two phenos and same effect.

I've been falling more and more in love with that strain as times gone on so you'll all have to listen to me rave about it a few more times I'm sure so my apologies.


----------



## Beemo (May 1, 2016)

sm#2 with the original scs sm sticker....


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 1, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Nice pick up. I've been pondering those plat huckleberry cookies..
> 
> Don't sleep on those Triple Cherry D my man.. A lot of times it can be hard to tell what I'm tokin on by high alone. I load up some of my TCD and even my girl is like "oh yeah this is that cherry one right?" Lol. Taste is on point and high is very unique and up,up,up. Very anti anxiety, I could blaze some and go give a speech to the pres. at the mofo'n White House it's so chill. Had two phenos and same effect.
> 
> I've been falling more and more in love with that strain as times gone on so you'll all have to listen to me rave about it a few more times I'm sure so my apologies.


Really good to hear that @Thefarmer12 cant wait for them to finish out.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 1, 2016)

Germ method : cup with water/tap

Germ rate 3/3 in 28 hrs god damn lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 1, 2016)

32 days... I think


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 1, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> 32 days... I think


Looking good man, stacking nicely


----------



## testiclees (May 3, 2016)

*I am optimistic!*


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 3, 2016)

testiclees said:


> View attachment 3672988 View attachment 3672989*I am optimistic!*


DAYUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are going to be some fatass girls


----------



## testiclees (May 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> DAYUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are going to be some fatass girls


Ya was thinking same. It's def fattest flowers Ive grown. partially the 15 gal pot but also check out those bright green petioles. First time ive gone this far with that color. I guess it could be better biology because of a bigger pot or maybe it was the slight adjustment w my nutrition. 

Looking like a swell harvest so far.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 3, 2016)

ThunderStruck Girls finally awake !


----------



## since1991 (May 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw bro get Tangerine Power. Sin Ciy crew told me at the HTCC Crockett had buds of his keeper blood orange pheno of Tangie and Tangerine Power blew it out the water.


If you dont mind the smaller yields...anything Blue Power touches makes for extreme taste frost and potency. Ive found this out running several Sin City Seeds...multiple packs too. And if you know what your doing in veg you can get them bitches to yield better. I like growing the more "challenging" strains myself. Makes it interesting to try and outdo what i did last rip.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2016)

since1991 said:


> If you dont mind the smaller yields...anything Blue Power touches makes for extreme taste frost and potency. Ive found this out running several Sin City Seeds...multiple packs too. And if you know what your doing in veg you can get them bitches to yield better. I like growing the more "challenging" strains myself. Makes it interesting to try and outdo what i did last rip.


Oh believe me bro I know all about how Blue Power transforms a mom and makes her better. It's why I have a keeper Platinum Delights and have grown a few Sin City crosses and test for them. Got this Medical Glue regs test going now and they look great. SinMint Cookies and Truepower OG doing well too. I'll have pics up soon


----------



## Beemo (May 5, 2016)

testiclees said:


> View attachment 3672988 View attachment 3672989*I am optimistic!*


imo that does not look like sin mints.... looks like bonza's random seed batch.... 
looks good and healthy tho...

heres comparison sin mints at 4 weeks


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2016)

Many phenos is SinMints so it wouldn't surprise me if it still is. It def has the big fat fan leaves of Blue Power it seems but I'm hopeful it is for him. Bonza needs some good rep especially after the Bodhi fiasco with Al and Amos. I really hope it is tho cus I know Sin dos the want people getting fake beans of their supposed gear


----------



## since1991 (May 5, 2016)

Cup coming to Flint again June 11th. Sin City Booth will have the deals again. 3 years in a row. Iam stocking up again. Oh yeah. Its becoming an early.summer ritual for me. Once a year Sin City gear stock up. This year iam not playing. Iam spending some real coin.


----------



## since1991 (May 5, 2016)

First year was a ridiculous 3 15 seeds packs for a 100 bucks. Last year it was 2 for a 100$. Still great. This year its probably the same. Cant beat it for what u get. Might not be keeper females in every pack but you WILL find at least 3 or 4 nice ones to flower out and get some great buds from. Do the whole pack and i average about 7 to 10 bushy gals in my test tent. Worth it for what basically is 35 to 50 bucks a pack. Ounces and ounces of killer buds.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 5, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Cup coming to Flint again June 11th. Sin City Booth will have the deals again. 3 years in a row. Iam stocking up again. Oh yeah. Its becoming an early.summer ritual for me. Once a year Sin City gear stock up. This year iam not playing. Iam spending some real coin.


You need a med card to buy seeds? I need some tangerine power in my life I reckon


----------



## ky man (May 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You need a med card to buy seeds? I need some tangerine power in my life I reckon


I was woundering the same thing.Thats not to long of a drive for me,so I mite get to go this year..happy growing.ky


----------



## ky man (May 5, 2016)

Can any one tell us how many seed venders come to that event?And who?


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 5, 2016)

I just read where it's an all medical event, but doctors will be onsite?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I just read where it's an all medical event, but doctors will be onsite?


Gotta have State ID but if you have qualify conditions you can get approved on spot to get into the event and smoke. I'm trying to see if I got any family staying in MI so I can use addy to get card. I wanna go but prolly won't get to. Any of my Wolverine bros wanna do some shopping for me? I need some SinMints lol


----------



## since1991 (May 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Gotta have State ID but if you have qualify conditions you can get approved on spot to get into the event and smoke. I'm trying to see if I got any family staying in MI so I can use addy to get card. I wanna go but prolly won't get to. Any of my Wolverine bros wanna do some shopping for me? I need some SinMints lol


I can bro. I live in Clio. The Speed Way is rite down the road.


----------



## since1991 (May 5, 2016)

Last year they didnt have alot pf the popular ones in stock. But i did grab white nightmare ajd raskal berries. I want the tangerine power bad. I mean real bad. Been looking for a more potent orange citrusy Agent Orange or Jellybean since the old TGA days. Everyone in town was running subs gear back then. But the potency on them was iffy. A mega potent orange strain would round out my stable and patients would pove that taste. Like smoking orange candy that gets you ripped. Lol


----------



## since1991 (May 5, 2016)

ky man said:


> Can any one tell us how many seed venders come to that event?And who?


It was kinda small in 2014. Last year double everything...vendors...music. ..all of it. This year it will be even bigger. First year i remember MTG genetics...Hydrokare was doing TGA gear...Sin City had an awesome booth...Mota Rebel got me high as hell...Rare Dankness and a few smaller companys. That Northern Michigan guy (forget the name) had his Obamanator gear and thay Hawaiian CPL. He gave me and my cousin a nug and we smoked it back home. Excellent to.say the least. You guys should go. Its one big party. Bring your card or be prepared to get one this year. No go without it.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 5, 2016)

Anyone know how that shit might work for a Canadian? Don't mind not being able to smoke at the event. Could work that out myself lol. But if that's the only way I might get some SinMints I may have to go get a passport soon


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Anyone know how that shit might work for a Canadian? Don't mind not being able to smoke at the event. Could work that out myself lol. But if that's the only way I might get some SinMints I may have to go get a passport soon


You gotta have a State ID to get med card to be able to even go to the event. Unless you buy a booth to vend items no need for med card


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You gotta have a State ID to get med card to be able to even go to the event. Unless you buy a booth to vend items no need for med card


Hmmmm may have to wait and Goto next event in CO or Seattle...


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

Arent they the same in every state, state ID or med card? Don't have those can't attend?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Arent they the same in every state, state ID or med card? Don't have those can't attend?


Figured with the rec laws out there it'd be good to go for us Northerners I hope lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Arent they the same in every state, state ID or med card? Don't have those can't attend?


The cups in legal states like Colorado, Washington, Oregon don't need med card just have to be 18 to attend 21 to smoke but to get a med card you need the states ID.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Figured with the rec laws out there it'd be good to go for us Northerners I hope lol.


If you have a med card in other states it's accepted. All med card people can attend but I don't know if they accept Canadian med people.


----------



## since1991 (May 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If you have a med card in other states it's accepted. All med card people can attend but I don't know if they accept Canadian med people.


This ^^^. Michigan accepts out of st8 cards i believe. But dont quote me on that.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The cups in legal states like Colorado, Washington, Oregon don't need med card just have to be 18 to attend 21 to smoke but to get a med card you need the states ID.


Sounds Good!!


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 5, 2016)

Any one ever grow medical glue? Pics? Smoke report?


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (May 5, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Last year they didnt have alot pf the popular ones in stock. But i did grab white nightmare ajd raskal berries. I want the tangerine power bad. I mean real bad. Been looking for a more potent orange citrusy Agent Orange or Jellybean since the old TGA days. Everyone in town was running subs gear back then. But the potency on them was iffy. A mega potent orange strain would round out my stable and patients would pove that taste. Like smoking orange candy that gets you ripped. Lol


I know where to get Tangerine power seeds right now plus more sin city strains im on the Blue power wave


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (May 5, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Last year they didnt have alot pf the popular ones in stock. But i did grab white nightmare ajd raskal berries. I want the tangerine power bad. I mean real bad. Been looking for a more potent orange citrusy Agent Orange or Jellybean since the old TGA days. Everyone in town was running subs gear back then. But the potency on them was iffy. A mega potent orange strain would round out my stable and patients would pove that taste. Like smoking orange candy that gets you ripped. Lol


Ill put you on if you want them.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Any one ever grow medical glue? Pics? Smoke report?


It's a new cross that hasn't been tested. What's for sale is fem cross I'm testing regs right now be a couple months before flowering pics are up but I just posted some pics of 3 week seedlings in my thread. Will post in here when they get much further along


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's a new cross that hasn't been tested. What's for sale is fem cross I'm testing regs right now be a couple months before flowering pics are up but I just posted some pics of 3 week seedlings in my thread. Will post in here when they get much further along


U sure could of swore sin city been having em on TDT for a while now I might be wrong but yes keep me updated I will appreciate it just put 3 to germ right now


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> U sure could of swore sin city been having em on TDT for a while now I might be wrong but yes keep me updated I will appreciate it just put 3 to germ right now


Positive bro they just came out for sale on the 11th of April so haven't been out long. I'm sure you will start seeing some logs soon but few people are testing the regs which has and ACDC Bx make instead of being hit with reversed ACDC. Yea check the link in my signature for recent pics. Lots of GG#4 coming out of the 6 I have going.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Positive bro they just came out for sale on the 11th of April so haven't been out long. I'm sure you will start seeing some logs soon but few people are testing the regs which has and ACDC Bx make instead of being hit with reversed ACDC. Yea check the link in my signature for recent pics. Lots of GG#4 coming out of the 6 I have going.


Nice n I will. hopefully a gorilla visits mine too reason I got that strain for the gg4 cross lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Nice n I will. hopefully a gorilla visits mine too reason I got that strain for the gg4 cross lol


Yea the GG#4 def makes it interesting. Should be some great meds I'm there that will get you high too lol. I have the GG#4 so gonna be nice to compare it too. GG#4 breeds very well lots of great crosses out there


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea the GG#4 def makes it interesting. Should be some great meds I'm there that will get you high too lol. I have the GG#4 so gonna be nice to compare it too. GG#4 breeds very well lots of great crosses out there


Hope so looking for my fave strains to grow continuously since I'm still new to scene and don't know what's good or not on the seed market so I'm going crazy right now popping a bunch of diff strains but I found your thread lots of pages do u know around what page u posted the medical glue pics ?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Hope so looking for my fave strains to grow continuously since I'm still new to scene and don't know what's good or not on the seed market so I'm going crazy right now popping a bunch of diff strains but I found your thread lots of pages do u know around what page u posted the medical glue pics ?


Last page or 2nd to last page. Sorry should've told you that lol


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Last page or 2nd to last page. Sorry should've told you that lol


Lol its koo appreciate it I'll go check it out


----------



## CannaOG (May 6, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Ill put you on if you want them.


Do they have anymore sin mints or gg4 crosses available


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (May 6, 2016)

CannaOG said:


> Do they have anymore sin mints or gg4 crosses available


Nah they are sold out homie sorry no sin mints.And everything that has gg#4 is always sold out ive been trying to grab any strain with gg#4 but im alway to late.When i get my money right next week im gonna buy a pack of purple glue from In house genetics also i want sincitys cherryfuel but who knows when they will have any available again


----------



## Schmarmpit (May 6, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Nah they are sold out homie sorry no sin mints.And everything that has gg#4 is always sold out ive been trying to grab any strain with gg#4 but im alway to late.When i get my money right next week im gonna buy a pack of purple glue from In house genetics also i want sincitys cherryfuel but who knows when they will have any available again


Attitude has GG#4xACDC (Medical Glue) still available:https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sincity-seeds-medical-glue/prod_5838.html


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (May 6, 2016)

Im about to start a trade a seed club
anyone be interested. It would be like 10 people max to start off with.Just a thought what you guys think it will be a elite club where your reputation gets rated after every trade you successfully completed.One fuck up where the person in are club doesnt get their seed the person they traded with is forever banned no exceptions. Tell me if you think its a good idea or wack lol .


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (May 6, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> Attitude has GG#4xACDC (Medical Glue) still available:https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sincity-seeds-medical-glue/prod_5838.html


Bout to check it out right now thanks My G


----------



## Schmarmpit (May 6, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Bout to check it out right now thanks My G


No prob. I got 2 free fems of Medical Glue back with Attitudes Birthday Promo, so I'm excited to try them out too. 
They also got these Tora Bora x ACDC seeds up there just recently that sound like real heavy hitting indicas. https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sincity-seeds-bora-bora/prod_5930.html


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (May 6, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> No prob. I got 2 free fems of Medical Glue back with Attitudes Birthday Promo, so I'm excited to try them out too.
> They also got these Tora Bora x ACDC seeds up there just recently that sound like real heavy hitting indicas. https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sincity-seeds-bora-bora/prod_5930.html


Yeah i got the attitude bday promo to but i didnt get any medical glue fml but i bought it two times have only got one package so far the other is taking forever might of got snatched of buy customs fml git some fire to Chem d cookies in tgat bitch it better get here


----------



## CannaOG (May 6, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Im about to start a trade a seed club
> anyone be interested. It would be like 10 people max to start off with.Just a thought what you guys think it will be a elite club where your reputation gets rated after every trade you successfully completed.One fuck up where the person in are club doesnt get their seed the person they traded with is forever banned no exceptions. Tell me if you think its a good idea or wack lol .


Sounds like a good idea I'm down


----------



## since1991 (May 6, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Ill put you on if you want them.


Buying that and several others at 50$ a pack at the Cannabis Cup here in my hometown in one month.


----------



## blackforest (May 6, 2016)

Looks like I'll be running some Sin Mint clones for my next hydro run. goji and fuzz are not ready yet, need something in the meantime. I don't like running other people's clones but he's a cool guy and he at least showed me the pack the beans came from along with a sample and pics. Wouldn't mind having several jars of this on the shelf. Hopefully they all root and don't give me any problems.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 7, 2016)

Harlequin x aliens on moonshine fem testers sprouted in about 24 hrs. I think this lineage will produce some nice offspring..

Also running Kimbo kush, Goji, ssdd,Lifestar and possibly another addition or two as far as non SCS goes. Gonna do some chucking this round. Considering a feminized cross as well depending on how things play out..


----------



## dlftmyers (May 7, 2016)

Blue Power coming along nicely and a new Blue Power seedling


----------



## since1991 (May 7, 2016)

blue power...sin citys flagship strain. Yer going to like that one. If you treat her rite in veg you can get better yields off her. Shes not one of them pigs that give up giant colas no matter what you do. Give her lots of 6500k t5 light or halide. Use a bigger pot. I like 2 and 3 gallon aurora root pots full of Canna brick coco coir. Top her at least once and tie all the main leader branches down. Spray weekly with nitrozime and fulvic acid helps big time. Use a root stimulator and a silica with the base nute feeds. Keep her at about 1.2 to 1.3 ec and focus on a very healthy root ball. And when you slap her in 12-12 she will give up better yields. I really dig trying for bigger yields on smaller yielding strains. Its a challenge.


----------



## Socalrob (May 7, 2016)

Bluepower is hands down one of my fav indica hybrids. What happened to Blue lime pie?, last year I crossed a male Blp to a Bluepower but the seeds weren't viable. I gave a bunch away to friends to try and most were duds including the 10 or so I tried. However a grow friend got one to pop and it was a male. I'm popping some more Bluepower hoping to get a fem to try again with his Blp. The one I crossed last year finished its last 3 weeks or so in a serious heat wave, high 90's. I thought that could of been the problem but who knows. I've only been pollen chucking for less than 2 years but everything but that Blp x Bluepower has been viable.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2016)

I saw BLP for sale the other day at seedsupreme. Still says in stock but dunno how reputable they are...no idea why your beans didnt work out mate, sorry to hear!


----------



## greencropper (May 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I saw BLP for sale the other day at seedsupreme. Still says in stock but dunno how reputable they are...no idea why your beans didnt work out mate, sorry to hear!


ordered from seedsupreme a week ago easty, will let you know how it pans out


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ordered from seedsupreme a week ago easty, will let you know how it pans out


Nice one bruv, cheers!!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 8, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ordered from seedsupreme a week ago easty, will let you know how it pans out


They are legit if you search this thread you will find two people received successful orders from them with beans in breeders pack. They just like to keep everything in stock cus no refunds. You spend money and get told choose something else. Have to email and ask what's really in stock.


----------



## greencropper (May 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They are legit if you search this thread you will find two people received successful orders from them with beans in breeders pack. They just like to keep everything in stock cus no refunds. You spend money and get told choose something else. Have to email and ask what's really in stock.


cheers james


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They are legit if you search this thread you will find two people received successful orders from them with beans in breeders pack. They just like to keep everything in stock cus no refunds. You spend money and get told choose something else. Have to email and ask what's really in stock.


Ah that's right, I thought I had read about them here somewhere! Cheers mate


----------



## Beemo (May 8, 2016)

sm#1 organic... this one is frostier than sm#2 .... 
smells more like fruity pebbles with milk.... 
still has that cream taste like sm#2 
its just plain awesome..... 
scs blue power male is a STUD/PIMP,,, so it was a no-brainer to get over the moon kush....


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 8, 2016)

Beemo said:


> scs blue power male is a STUD/PIMP,,, so it was a no-brainer to get over the moon kush....
> [/QUOTE


BP is a special specimen for sure. Yield is ok but it always seems to let the mom shine through while uppin the frost/high. Can't ask for much more from a quality dad.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 8, 2016)

Beemo said:


> sm#1 organic... this one is frostier than sm#2 ....
> smells more like fruity pebbles with milk....
> still has that cream taste like sm#2
> its just plain awesome.....
> ...


To much on my plate now im dying to pop my smc


----------



## since1991 (May 8, 2016)

Beemo said:


> sm#1 organic... this one is frostier than sm#2 ....
> smells more like fruity pebbles with milk....
> still has that cream taste like sm#2
> its just plain awesome.....
> ...


Wow. Now that is pure top shelf. Can u 8magime a big yielding version of that?


----------



## Vato_504 (May 8, 2016)

Yea get a male from @shorelineOG or @bigworm6969 or @genuity and make her expand like a Xmas tree


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2016)

Beemo said:


> sm#1 organic... this one is frostier than sm#2 ....
> smells more like fruity pebbles with milk....
> still has that cream taste like sm#2
> its just plain awesome.....
> ...


Holy moley, it snowed on your bud


----------



## sky rocket (May 8, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> To much on my plate now im dying to pop my smc


I know how you feel. I'm been debating on the last couple of weeks on what to pop; rare darkness ghost train haze #1, humboldt seeds mango sapphire, dna Kandy kush, dungeons vault's grandpas breath f2, alphakronik Galatic glue, sincity aliens on moonshine.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 8, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I know how you feel. I'm been debating on the last couple of weeks on what to pop; rare darkness ghost train haze #1, humboldt seeds mango sapphire, dna Kandy kush, dungeons vault's grandpas breath f2, alphakronik Galatic glue, sincity aliens on moonshine.


Im about to move i think.. Time to pop!


----------



## testiclees (May 11, 2016)

Fellas my alleged SMC is growing up. She has developed a fantastic aroma.


----------



## blackforest (May 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Fellas my alleged SMC is growing up. She has developed a fantastic aroma.


Your plant looks nice. Might need a little cal mag. I'll be honest though, she doesn't really look like sin mint. Sin mint is blue power x forum cut and that plant really doesn't look like either. Not sure what you got there.


----------



## testiclees (May 11, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Your plant looks nice. Might need a little cal mag. I'll be honest though, she doesn't really look like sin mint. Sin mint is blue power x forum cut and that plant really doesn't look like either. Not sure what you got there.


Thanks man...i was kinda afraid of hearing that. She is super healthy and has great fragrance so I'm optimistic that it'll be worthwhile either way.

I think the cal mag def look is more from the lights. The oldest and uppermost leaves struggle some under this light more so Indicas than sativas it seems. It's very bright and reflective in there.


----------



## since1991 (May 11, 2016)

nice plants whatever they are..give them a half to one tspn per gallon of calmag plus. Trust me....with your base feed backed off just slightly. Ph your feed and pour it in. You do have a sign in your leaves something is not balanced. Hps lamps can bring out calcium and or magnesium problems in soilless mixes especially coco coir. Certain varietals especially all the og and chem based ones love calcium and magnesium.


----------



## testiclees (May 11, 2016)

since1991 said:


> nice plants whatever they are..give them a half to one tspn per gallon of calmag plus. Trust me....with your base feed backed off just slightly. Ph your feed and pour it in. You do have a sign in your leaves something is not balanced. Hps lamps can bring out calcium and or magnesium problems in soilless mixes especially coco coir. Certain varietals especially all the og and chem based ones love calcium and magnesium.


Appreciate the compliment. It is a single plant.

LED-Im flowering under bridgelux and cree cobs with a t5 uvb.

Lights work out to about 1250 ppfd its extremely bright. Ill take a closer look and maybe test out your recommendation.

Thanks.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Fellas my alleged SMC is growing up. She has developed a fantastic aroma.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679491 View attachment 3679492 View attachment 3679494 View attachment 3679496


I know I lead ya own with the big fat fans thinking they were traits of Blue Power but man I can really see now and that def isn't SinMint Cookies. So sorry bro. Bonza has got another person and if this doesn't show that there giving away any kind of beans on people expecting to get something special. So sad but Bonza can eat a dick major


----------



## eastcoastled (May 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Appreciate the compliment. It is a single plant.
> 
> LED-Im flowering under bridgelux and cree cobs with a t5 uvb.
> 
> ...


I would say you need to raise your light a little if you can, but not much(or dim it if you can). Looks like the very top is torched, while the upper mid to bottom is still green, so you're right at the edge of the danger zone. Sometimes the plant will adjust in early flower, but you're well along here. Deficiencies usually start at the bottom, and spread from there. First pic looks like healthier growth in the shaded areas.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 12, 2016)

I always thought that since calcium is a semi mobile nutrient it shows up in the middle to top of your plant. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong. I see the brown spots on some of the newest growth, which to me is a Cal def. Some strains are CalMag whores especially at week 4-5. And if your running in something like pro-mix with a long veg time, you can deplete the ph buffering capabilities of the added lime. Ph can fluctuate sometimes locking other nutrients out as well. Just my 2 but I think without the light bleaching, it's most likely calcium.


----------



## Beemo (May 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> So sad but Bonza can eat a dick major


I agree 100....

funny how bonza created this thread...
https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-seeds-would-you-like-to-see-available.899492/


----------



## akhiymjames (May 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> I agree 100....
> 
> funny how bonza created this thread...
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-seeds-would-you-like-to-see-available.899492/


Fuck Bonza in the ass. If I see anyone talking about buying seeds from them I will do everything in my power to presuade them not too. That place has no business here and hopefully they will see that and stop coming back. That's two instances where they've shown they can't be trusted with their gear. I wonder who got the OB Ripper seeds. I wish I could've bought them just to grow them and shit on Bonza. What a joke and don't see how this company is making money. I'm sure those aren't the only times this has happened. I know many have said they have received seeds that wouldn't germ anyways so in my book they straight frauds


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 12, 2016)

Beemo said:


> I agree 100....
> 
> funny how bonza created this thread...
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-seeds-would-you-like-to-see-available.899492/


Had to chime in on that thread... Couldn't resist


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 12, 2016)

Me as well. 



GrowJahsGift said:


> Yeah just curious how Sin hasn't restocked SinMints in about a year and it was their hottest strain. But a magic treasure trove appears somehow...lol


----------



## ShyGuru (May 12, 2016)

I have two "Tangerine Power" seeds I got from Bonza in veg now so we will see if there is a repeat of the recent shenanigans. The thing that gets me is that I grew out 2 FMS C-99 and 2 Pyramid Seeds Tutankhamon and they resembled the strains they were supposed to. Both C-99 were sweet and finished fast and both Tut's had a very similar smell. It's seems to me the seeds I received each came from their own respective batches, but I have no way to verify that. In that same order I also received 3 Tangerine Power (one of which didn't sprout) and 10 FMS Red Purps. I have one Red Purps in veg (1 out of four sprouted) now which appears to be begining to autoflower after three months as it's starting to shoot out pistils everywhere. Considering all the bs going on with them, and the fact that there are better options now in the states, i can say with a certainty i will NOT be ordering from them again.


----------



## since1991 (May 12, 2016)

I know one thing. ..blue petrol in coco loves cal mag. No doubt about that. I quit using Ionic on those and bought some Canna a&b....just for Petrol and a couple others. And i bump the tap (110ppm) to about 180 with calmag plus before adding about 10 ml each of a&b. Cleared it rite up


----------



## since1991 (May 12, 2016)

High humidity slows down calcium moving around but i like a humid veg room...so its a catch 22.


----------



## testiclees (May 12, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I would say you need to raise your light a little if you can, but not much(or dim it if you can). Looks like the very top is torched, while the upper mid to bottom is still green, so you're right at the edge of the danger zone. Sometimes the plant will adjust in early flower, but you're well along here. Deficiencies usually start at the bottom, and spread from there. First pic looks like healthier growth in the shaded areas.


Agree on the light height man. This plant grew like a maniac. My light is as high as possible. There is no dimming on these drivers.

I'm not sure that its a deficiency but a dose of Ca Mg might be worth trying.

Its sbout 1250ppfd in there and highly reflective. Best canopy clearance is arond 18-24. I think tbese tops are <12".

Thanks bro


----------



## testiclees (May 12, 2016)

@thebonzaseedbank

David,

Any response to this barrage of accusations and complaints?

A lot of time,energy snd resources were dedicated to cultivating this plant. I feel as if i was cheated and disrespected.

Im interested in hearing your reaction before i take every opportunity to tell others about the apparent lying and thievery by Bonza.

I was just over on Sin City Forum:

Ok, Boss man says that if Bonza lists SinMint, Blue Lime Pie, or Platinum Delights for sale... they are fake.

Especially if they didnt come in the official packaging.


*CBliss420*




Super Moderator





Originally Posted by *testiclees* 
Thanks again bro. By "boss man" you mean sin city official person?

This bean would have been purchased in feb or march 16.
Yes SinCitySeeds himself


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 12, 2016)

its one seed. you rocked whatever it is. move on . years from now he wont be around anymore. it will take care of itself.


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Fellas my alleged SMC is growing up. She has developed a fantastic aroma.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679491 View attachment 3679492 View attachment 3679494 View attachment 3679496


that looks great, but I don't like plants that is a long ways from one bud to the other bud,i like plants to be buds touching buds and you get lots moor weight with strains like that..ky


----------



## since1991 (May 12, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I always thought that since calcium is a semi mobile nutrient it shows up in the middle to top of your plant. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong. I see the brown spots on some of the newest growth, which to me is a Cal def. Some strains are CalMag whores especially at week 4-5. And if your running in something like pro-mix with a long veg time, you can deplete the ph buffering capabilities of the added lime. Ph can fluctuate sometimes locking other nutrients out as well. Just my 2 but I think without the light bleaching, it's most likely calcium.


Chasing a nute mineral problem (i dont like calling it a deficiency) can be a daunting task. Deficiencies and excesses look all the same to me for the most part. Like chasing your tail. Sucks. Alot of times its a pH problem in your medium. And to be honest...that one leaf in your photo looks spot on pH problem. In Rosenthals book Marijuana Garden Saver there is a photo of a pH imbalance and it looks exactly like that one big spotted loght green leaf in your photo.


----------



## greencropper (May 12, 2016)

its all been said before of bonza https://www.rollitup.org/t/sincity-seeds-info-thread.870586/page-34#post-12076021


----------



## testiclees (May 12, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Chasing a nute mineral problem (i dont like calling it a deficiency) can be a daunting task. Deficiencies and excesses look all the same to me for the most part. Like chasing your tail. Sucks. Alot of times its a pH problem in your medium. And to be honest...that one leaf in your photo looks spot on pH problem. In Rosenthals book Marijuana Garden Saver there is a photo of a pH imbalance and it looks exactly like that one big spotted loght green leaf in your photo.


Ya it's super tricky to make a correct diagnosis. I'm doubtful it's a pH problem. I have never pH'd soil or runoff. This is a 15 gal pouch. It is rocking with biology and the soil is tested and (was) balanced by IAL. The pot has a larger [population of feisty squirmers as well.

I attribute it to irradiance because most every broad leaved plant that gets a lil too tall under that lamp get a similar looking funk. On the other hand I grew a 'Destroyer' that grew into the lights went 13 weeks and leaves were very decent considering.


----------



## dlftmyers (May 12, 2016)

Here's my Blue Power almost finished


----------



## since1991 (May 12, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> Here's my Blue Power almost finished View attachment 3680166


Anyway you can do a scale to see how big that juicy fuker is?


----------



## since1991 (May 12, 2016)

Looks just like Blue Petrol.


----------



## martyg (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Fuck Bonza in the ass. If I see anyone talking about buying seeds from them I will do everything in my power to presuade them not too. That place has no business here and hopefully they will see that and stop coming back. That's two instances where they've shown they can't be trusted with their gear. I wonder who got the OB Ripper seeds. I wish I could've bought them just to grow them and shit on Bonza. What a joke and don't see how this company is making money. I'm sure those aren't the only times this has happened. I know many have said they have received seeds that wouldn't germ anyways so in my book they straight frauds


Hey bud. U start that medical glue?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

martyg said:


> Hey bud. U start that medical glue?


Oh yea bro been did that. Those are regs and testers so I usually always immediately pop testers and grow. They doing great could be much better I haven't transplant them yet. Been super busy and need fresh base soil so getting some today so I can. How's those Platinum Dekughts coming for you?


----------



## martyg (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yea bro been did that. Those are regs and testers so I usually always immediately pop testers and grow. They doing great could be much better I haven't transplant them yet. Been super busy and need fresh base soil so getting some today so I can. How's those Platinum Dekughts coming for you?


They're doing great. Seemed to really take off since I transplanted.


----------



## martyg (May 13, 2016)

I got my sins skunk the other day can't wait to pop those


----------



## dlftmyers (May 13, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Anyway you can do a scale to see how big that juicy fuker is?


I'll try to get some pics later tonight if i remember....


----------



## martyg (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yea bro been did that. Those are regs and testers so I usually always immediately pop testers and grow. They doing great could be much better I haven't transplant them yet. Been super busy and need fresh base soil so getting some today so I can. How's those Platinum Dekughts coming for you?


 Plat d's are the small ones. They should be bigger but I had a rough few weeks!!


----------



## Traxx187 (May 13, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> I'll try to get some pics later tonight if i remember....


Dont forget them pics!


----------



## dlftmyers (May 13, 2016)

@since1991 Best i could do.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> @since1991 Best i could do. View attachment 3681035 View attachment 3681036 View attachment 3681038 View attachment 3681039


She got that sour kushy smell of the more berry side?


----------



## dlftmyers (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> She got that sour kushy smell of the more berry side?


That's a good question..I would have say to she has more of the berry smell and everyone loves the way she taste...


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 14, 2016)

Here's the Triple Cherry Diesel testers around 49-51 days.
 
Will begin Flushing all but 1 Pheno that will get 1 more feed at half strength as the pistils haven't even began to turn lol. Guessing I found a Jack Dom pheno With the spears and terps. Most others have a cherry Dubble bubble smell and 2 that are more of an OG smell. Both of those have different growth structures as well.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 14, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Here's the Triple Cherry Diesel testers around 49-51 days.
> View attachment 3681206 View attachment 3681207
> Will begin Flushing all but 1 Pheno that will get 1 more feed at half strength as the pistils haven't even began to turn lol. Guessing I found a Jack Dom pheno.


Yeah baby!! Top work man, they are some massive buds...and dank


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah baby!! Top work man, they are some massive buds...and dank


I'd recommend grabbing a pack! No way Sin won't release these. I've been grabbing pics and realllly need to update over at HOTD. Pain in the ass as I can't update there on my phone


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 14, 2016)

How much longer are you going to go @GrowJahsGift ?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 14, 2016)

I have one plant that may finish just over 60, 6/8 most likely 65-70 and 1 plant that's going to do 70+ easily lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 14, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I have one plant that may finish just over 60, 6/8 most likely 65-70 and 1 plant that's going to do 70+ easily lol.


Wow, massive difference in the pheno's. Jack will do that though as it has 5 very distinct phenos in it, some more haze dom and some more indi dom. Great work though mate, they are looking stellar!!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow, massive difference in the pheno's. Jack will do that though as it has 5 very distinct phenos in it, some more haze dom and some more indi dom. Great work though mate, they are looking stellar!!


Then add in the mix of a lbl Sour D and def will see phenos that are 70+ days. I wish Karma would come back out with that SourJack great cross right there


----------



## since1991 (May 14, 2016)

I f they could up the yield on Sins og...blue power and blue petrol without compromising quality it would be a perfect world. If you want a higher yielding Power cross...try Raskal Berries. The right pheno will give up nice yields of great smoke. If i get Tangerine Power at the Cup this year do any Sin City heads know what phenos i should watch out for? How is the herm situation with it? One reason i ditched all that Jillybean and Agent Orange gear was the herman situation. And just what is Subcools Tangie cut? I see alot of companys use her in thier own crosses.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2016)

since1991 said:


> I f they could up the yield on Sins og...blue power and blue petrol without compromising quality it would be a perfect world. If you want a higher yielding Power cross...try Raskal Berries. The right pheno will give up nice yields of great smoke. If i get Tangerine Power at the Cup this year do any Sin City heads know what phenos i should watch out for? How is the herm situation with it? One reason i ditched all that Jillybean and Agent Orange gear was the herman situation. And just what is Subcools Tangie cut? I see alot of companys use her in thier own crosses.


Herm situation is there some still cus of the Agent Orange but Blue Power helps tame it. Check in this thread in the beginning somewhere I posted pics of a tester Tangerine Power phenos. I think you want the Blue Power dom pheno with the orange terps and flavor. I'll find what page it's on if I have to but it's in this thread. Use the search and search my posts in he thread only about Tangerine Power should pull up


----------



## Chronikool (May 14, 2016)

martyg said:


> Anyone grow out the petroleum nightmare?


Yo...ive been trying to find some grows of this aswell...no go...

Got a 2 week old seedling of petroleum nightmare...hoping itz a girl...but if itz a male..the pollen will be kept

Current grow in sig...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 14, 2016)

since1991 said:


> I f they could up the yield on Sins og...blue power and blue petrol without compromising quality it would be a perfect world. If you want a higher yielding Power cross...try Raskal Berries. The right pheno will give up nice yields of great smoke. If i get Tangerine Power at the Cup this year do any Sin City heads know what phenos i should watch out for? How is the herm situation with it? One reason i ditched all that Jillybean and Agent Orange gear was the herman situation. And just what is Subcools Tangie cut? I see alot of companys use her in thier own crosses.



i have a friend I taught how to grow, that consistently yields 6-7-8 ounces a plant off of tangerine power and plat delights. he does something similiar to lucas formula. he uses fert water every time up until flush. synthetics obviously. he trains and vegges them out for a lil whil longer than me but has me wanting to change my game. I only yield 2-3 per plant in my style. I am crowded and starved for light compared to him.

mine tastes better than his but he grows grenades. Rem puts out for him too.


----------



## sky rocket (May 14, 2016)

Whst


Velvet Elvis said:


> i have a friend I taught how to grow, that consistently yields 6-7-8 ounces a plant off of tangerine power and plat delights. he does something similiar to lucas formula. he uses fert water every time up until flush. synthetics obviously. he trains and vegges them out for a lil whil longer than me but has me wanting to change my game. I only yield 2-3 per plant in my style. I am crowded and starved for light compared to him.
> 
> mine tastes better than his but he grows grenades. Rem puts out for him too.


 What type of light and medium do you and your friend use?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Then add in the mix of a lbl Sour D and def will see phenos that are 70+ days. I wish Karma would come back out with that SourJack great cross right there


Can't wait for chop time. Got cuts of all these diff phenos. They're packing triches like crazy!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 14, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Whst
> 
> What type of light and medium do you and your friend use?


he uses just 1 1000 watt light above 4-5 plants at a time. promix. he never ph's water either. straight tap mixed with cutting edge solutions 3 part.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 14, 2016)

And this Blue Lime Slyme from CB @9 days is pretty trichy as well  actually fuckin slathered in them for this age in my experience lol. Can't wait. These 2 BLS are getting that full spec led. Will see how that works.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 14, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3681814 And this Blue Lime Slyme from CB @9 days is pretty trichy as well  actually fuckin slathered in them for this age in my experience lol. Can't wait. These 2 BLS are getting that full spec led. Will see how that works.


9 days???!!!! holy shit. looking like flowering triggered good too!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 14, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> 9 days???!!!! holy shit. looking like flowering triggered good too!


Being an HID grower makes me reluctant to say it's the LED but after seeing the spectrum graph for this light...it may just be worth buying a few more. If this Pheno yields I may have to run a full set under my 1K Ushio and see what's up then too. But if this is a Slymer Dom Pheno I'll be happy as shit! Been after it since I read about it years ago lol.


----------



## Chronikool (May 14, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Being an HID grower makes me reluctant to say it's the LED but after seeing the spectrum graph for this light...it may just be worth buying a few more. If this Pheno yields I may have to run a full set under my 1K Ushio and see what's up then too. But if this is a Slymer Dom Pheno I'll be happy as shit! Been after it since I read about it years ago lol.


Sorry @GrowJahsGift ....which LED are you running?

That lookz like a keeper pheno already


----------



## since1991 (May 14, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i have a friend I taught how to grow, that consistently yields 6-7-8 ounces a plant off of tangerine power and plat delights. he does something similiar to lucas formula. he uses fert water every time up until flush. synthetics obviously. he trains and vegges them out for a lil whil longer than me but has me wanting to change my game. I only yield 2-3 per plant in my style. I am crowded and starved for light compared to him.
> 
> mine tastes better than his but he grows grenades. Rem puts out for him too.


All about topping training and big pots for a healthy root ball. Long veg and lots of light in veg and bloom. Its not the nutes. Those just do what they do.


----------



## since1991 (May 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Herm situation is there some still cus of the Agent Orange but Blue Power helps tame it. Check in this thread in the beginning somewhere I posted pics of a tester Tangerine Power phenos. I think you want the Blue Power dom pheno with the orange terps and flavor. I'll find what page it's on if I have to but it's in this thread. Use the search and search my posts in he thread only about Tangerine Power should pull up


Gotcha. Thanks


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 14, 2016)

he tops once and trains for 4 tops. 4 gallon pots. compared to me, and my organic style, he hits the girls hard with nutes. his main factors over me is light penetration, hitting hard with nutes and not overcrowding.


----------



## since1991 (May 14, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> he tops once and trains for 4 tops. 4 gallon pots. compared to me, and my organic style, he hits the girls hard with nutes. his main factors over me is light penetration, hitting hard with nutes and not overcrowding.


That will do it. Over crowding and lack of canopy management killed my yields in my tester tent last run. Never again. Plus it was some new stuff i had no experience with.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 14, 2016)

since1991 said:


> That will do it. Over crowding and lack of canopy management killed my yields in my tester tent last run. Never again. Plus it was some new stuff i had no experience with.


i have too many keepers that I refuse to get rid of. I lost some in past and it burns my chaps. i trade yield for keeping diff flavors.


----------



## since1991 (May 14, 2016)

Me too. Keep saying iam getting rid of my ols standby cut of sour og but i just cant do it. Shes been so good to me. My weight strain. Got so much new stuff. Patients love it all. But my yields take a hit growing all that different gear. More work too. They all like things a little different. One strain monocrop gets yield numbers everytime.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 14, 2016)

11 days in ThunderStruck

#3


#2


#1


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 14, 2016)

looks like 2 weeks

you get roots on clones in 4 days too huh?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 14, 2016)

Chronikool said:


> Sorry @GrowJahsGift ....which LED are you running?
> 
> That lookz like a keeper pheno already


600W equiv XP400 from Summit Grow Labs.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 14, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> looks like 2 weeks
> 
> you get roots on clones in 4 days too huh?


Me?? Lol nah shit haha i uploaded the wrong pics lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 15, 2016)

I'm so impressed with Sins strains....these girls are really showing their true colours!! These are at around day 49 of flower. 

Sinmints
 

Plat D
 

BLP


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'm so impressed with Sins strains....these girls are really showing their true colours!! These are at around day 49 of flower.
> 
> Sinmints
> View attachment 3682155
> ...


Straight killing bro!!!! Man you have those ladies dialed in well showing their true beauty. Awesome stuff bro and I love the quality of Sins beans. Lots of keepers in them keep killing bro. My next run will have all three of those cultivars in it too


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Straight killing bro!!!! Man you have those ladies dialed in well showing their true beauty. Awesome stuff bro and I love the quality of Sins beans. Lots of keepers in them keep killing bro. My next run will have all three of those cultivars in it too


Cheers bro, I'm loving these girls a lot, such quality genetics!! Best part is that they are the mothers of the beans I made  this LED is helping a fair bit too though lol
I'm looking forward to seeing your next round too man, love seeing your dank


----------



## Beemo (May 15, 2016)

more bird seeds... i hope the birds like them


----------



## since1991 (May 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Straight killing bro!!!! Man you have those ladies dialed in well showing their true beauty. Awesome stuff bro and I love the quality of Sins beans. Lots of keepers in them keep killing bro. My next run will have all three of those cultivars in it too


I bought seeds in the past from different companys....Cali Connection being a notorious one where only when when bought and unstapled the pack did you find the health and viability of the seeds. Hit or miss. Ive literally got soft still green seeds with no chance of germination....from alot of breeders. Not so with SCS gear. Not once did i get seeds that werent brown...stripped and visually healthy as can be. And the best germination rates ive had in a long time. Almost always 100%.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'm so impressed with Sins strains....these girls are really showing their true colours!! These are at around day 49 of flower.
> 
> Sinmints
> View attachment 3682155
> ...


Lookin fire easty.. Make some f2s of all 3 and send em my way


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Then add in the mix of a lbl Sour D and def will see phenos that are 70+ days. I wish Karma would come back out with that SourJack great cross right there


Karma stopped making the sour jack? That's unfortunate. I thought I saw it floating around here and there.,maybe old stock.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Karma stopped making the sour jack? That's unfortunate. I thought I saw it floating around here and there.,maybe old stock.


Yea I think he said he would come back to it but for now no more. Yea would love to have it. Great breeding stock and fire inside. 



since1991 said:


> I bought seeds in the past from different companys....Cali Connection being a notorious one where only when when bought and unstapled the pack did you find the health and viability of the seeds. Hit or miss. Ive literally got soft still green seeds with no chance of germination....from alot of breeders. Not so with SCS gear. Not once did i get seeds that werent brown...stripped and visually healthy as can be. And the best germination rates ive had in a long time. Almost always 100%.


Yea Sin beans always fat and healthy. I told him the same he said he not trying to be apart of the pale green seeds team lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 15, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Lookin fire easty.. Make some f2s of all 3 and send em my way


First part has already been done


----------



## greencropper (May 15, 2016)

since1991 said:


> I bought seeds in the past from different companys....Cali Connection being a notorious one where only when when bought and unstapled the pack did you find the health and viability of the seeds. Hit or miss. Ive literally got soft still green seeds with no chance of germination....from alot of breeders. Not so with SCS gear. Not once did i get seeds that werent brown...stripped and visually healthy as can be. And the best germination rates ive had in a long time. Almost always 100%.


gotta agree about the quality of seeds from some banks being doubtful, banks that seal up non viable beans are pure greed & dont care at all about the customers situation


----------



## since1991 (May 15, 2016)

Lack of quality control. Be surprised at just how rinky dink and fly by night some of these "companies" and "breeding facilities" actually are.


----------



## Chronikool (May 16, 2016)

My pretty Tangerine Power Male...

Just dropping pollen now...


----------



## Traxx187 (May 16, 2016)

Chronikool said:


> My pretty Tangerine Power Male...
> 
> Just dropping pollen now...
> 
> View attachment 3683163


What a nice pic!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2016)

you getting any orange off him? hes def a looker...


----------



## since1991 (May 16, 2016)

Yeah he looks like hes ready to knock up some bitches for sure


----------



## Chronikool (May 16, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> you getting any orange off him? hes def a looker...


Nah....no orange showing yet....im surprised itz ballz are this big after 2 weekz



since1991 said:


> Yeah he looks like hes ready to knock up some bitches for sure


Robust and a quick developer....breeding material for sure...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 16, 2016)

traits for a good male are trich production short noding and late onset of balls. first ones to show balls should be culled.

if no smell yet I would toss. no trichs eaither


----------



## since1991 (May 16, 2016)

Not much of a breeder by any stretch but ive heard this to be true also. Dont ever choose the males that first show. Good general rule.


----------



## Chronikool (May 16, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> traits for a good male are trich production short noding and late onset of balls. first ones to show balls should be culled.
> 
> if no smell yet I would toss. no trichs eaither


Oh really...? got short noding and nice smell going...not much trich in 14 daze...

Actually would the fact that i put it in 12/12 to sex as a seed then pulled it out (when i saw him developing ballz) then took a clone of him...veged him some...then put him in the breeding box...mean he get ballz early?

Short of a reveg for a male..?

Hope that makes sense... haha



since1991 said:


> Not much of a breeder by any stretch but ive heard this to be true also. Dont ever choose the males that first show. Good general rule.


Sweet...ill keep this in mind...i think his seed is already dropping anywayz..haha


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 16, 2016)

That all makes sense.

but some ales can be real frosty. and super stinky.


----------



## since1991 (May 16, 2016)

Males....especially sativa males like your Hazes and what not tend to dominate the cross. Best to choose the males that are shorter...dont show thier balls as soon as the others and the stinkiest frostiest ones. Big lots of males to choose from if you can help it.


----------



## Chronikool (May 16, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Males....especially sativa males like your Hazes and what not tend to dominate the cross. Best to choose the males that are shorter...dont show thier balls as soon as the others and the stinkiest frostiest ones. Big lots of males to choose from if you can help it.


Yeah....thatz also my problem...i dont have that selection of males...not the most ideal scenario at all. 

Itz all good...learning as i go. Thankz for the advice all. And the seedz are all bonus in my PC breeding box. This is actually the 1st 'natural' male i have bred...Prior..i have done a couple of roundz of colloidal silver with good sucess.


----------



## since1991 (May 16, 2016)

Looks good to me. Even with the limited resources. Truth be known....we all have that problem. Whether breeding or not. Just buds in general. Lol.


----------



## Chronikool (May 16, 2016)

Haha for sure...might have to buy a small tent for a future party cup male hunt...12/12 from seed the best way to go about this you think..?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 16, 2016)

you can find a good one that way but best to replicate normal life.

naturally they will be taller side, but you want to see how they progress. all same soil, same container size. same light.

pick the shortest, frostiest, stinkiest latest to develop male.

1-late onset
2-trich coverage
3- smell
4- branching and height


----------



## since1991 (May 16, 2016)

Chronikool said:


> Haha for sure...might have to buy a small tent for a future party cup male hunt...12/12 from seed the best way to go about this you think..?


I have a 3x3 tester tent. I run EVERYTHING new i get in there at least once before it g9es in my perpetual rotati9n rooms.


----------



## since1991 (May 16, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> you can find a good one that way but best to replicate normal life.
> 
> naturally they will be taller side, but you want to see how they progress. all same soil, same container size. same light.
> 
> ...


This^^^^


----------



## Chronikool (May 16, 2016)

since1991 said:


> I have a 3x3 tester tent. I run EVERYTHING new i get in there at least once before it g9es in my perpetual rotati9n rooms.


Oh yip...so photoperiod....

Veg for how long...?????
Cull some before flower..???
Then flower out..????


----------



## since1991 (May 16, 2016)

Chronikool said:


> Oh yip...so photoperiod....
> 
> Veg for how long...?????
> Cull some before flower..???
> Then flower out..????


Shit homie...i dont make many seeds. I do though. ..on occasion. If its for crossing i will take a pack...and just run it raw it the tester tent and then take it from there. Usually i get cuts from others and run them in tje tent to see if i like it....and if i do they go on to tje big leagues. I run a 6.5 x 6.5 x 6.5 veg tent packed with t5's and 400 halides in there for veg and my bloom rooms iam running 8 Gavita 6/750 flex lamps in one and another 4000 watter hps air cooleds. Something is always getting chopped...cloned..replaced...you g3t the point. I got very demanding patients. And i like to keep only winners in my lineup. Needless to say...75% of new tester tent gear doesnt make it onto the major leagues.


----------



## Chronikool (May 16, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Shit homie...i dont make many seeds. I do though. ..on occasion. If its for crossing i will take a pack...and just run it raw it the tester tent and then take it from there. Usually i get cuts from others and run them in tje tent to see if i like it....and if i do they go on to tje big leagues. I run a 6.5 x 6.5 x 6.5 veg tent packed with t5's and 400 halides in there for veg and my bloom rooms iam running 8 Gavita 6/750 flex lamps in one and another 4000 watter hps air cooleds. Something is always getting chopped...cloned..replaced...you g3t the point. I got very demanding patients. And i like to keep only winners in my lineup. Needless to say...75% of new tester tent gear doesnt make it onto the major leagues.



Hahaha...yip..you are in another league then me....different sport even...different side of the world...different hemisphere even. Medical..? Patientz..? Whatz that..?! Hahaha....lookz like a long way off in my piece of paradise..


----------



## since1991 (May 16, 2016)

Its all paradise skillet...if yer smokin close to free smoke. Lol


----------



## Chronikool (May 16, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Its all paradise skillet...if yer smokin close to free smoke. Lol


For sure...im still doing what im doing...making my own little bit of control.. and there are still opportunities to be owned here..


----------



## since1991 (May 16, 2016)

We could almost bust up a rap tune if we dissect these words. I dunno. Since is drunk again..ajd stoned. Lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 16, 2016)

Stop, drop, male shots!! 
Blue Lime Slyme (Slymer Dom) male #1 
little over 11 days here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3683759 View attachment 3683760 Stop, drop, male shots!!
> Blue Lime Slyme (Slymer Dom) male #1
> little over 11 days here.


handsome stud there if his flowers are an indicator


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 16, 2016)

Stankin hard like lime so far! going to dust this greasy bitch 
12 days flower BLS#5 also looking Slymer dominant


----------



## since1991 (May 16, 2016)

Stanky greasy fat back like fried chichornes. Back alley grease. Like a jimi hendrix solo. Gypsy caravan wetness


----------



## since1991 (May 16, 2016)

Cracklin'....fried cracklin'...lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 16, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Stanky greasy fat back like fried chichornes. Back alley grease. Like a jimi hendrix solo. Gypsy caravan wetness


Lmao!! Yeah just like that!


----------



## testiclees (May 16, 2016)

Guys I sure wish my Bonza SMC was legit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Guys I sure wish my Bonza SMC was legit. View attachment 3683787


Whatever its name is, sure looks legit to me....Nice fat buds man


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Guys I sure wish my Bonza SMC was legit. View attachment 3683787


What is it smelling like? Just curious those nugs are way to swollen to be it. Sorry bro times and resources was spent on it


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

SinMint Cookies #1


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

SinMint Cookies male


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> What is it smelling like? Just curious those nugs are way to swollen to be it. Sorry bro times and resources was spent on it


It has a fantastic smell. Woodsy soapy smell like Oil of guaiac, maybe a little violet and galbanum.

Im really curious to see if it packs any punch. It almost certainly will be an excellent yielder.

Off topic...are those white nightmare fem f2s worthwhile?


----------



## Beemo (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Guys I sure wish my Bonza SMC was legit. View attachment 3683787


here some more sin mints to compare too... 
3 different sin mint phenos....


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

Lovely dude...how do they smell?


----------



## Beemo (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> SinMint Cookies male
> 
> View attachment 3683834


LUVIN sin mints....
thinkin tha same thing... next sin mint male, might have to save it....


----------



## Beemo (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Lovely dude...how do they smell?


all of them have a doughy smell,,,
one smells like fruity pebbles with milk, one is mainly doughy with a hint of vanilla, last one is just dough...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

Beemo said:


> here some more sin mints to compare too...
> 3 different sin mint phenos....
> View attachment 3683835


That #1 pheno I posted looks like the one you have in front. That's def a mixed pheno for sure no lankiness there and the big fat fans is give away. But the Blue Power stud lets mom shine through so color is there



Beemo said:


> LUVIN sin mints....
> thinkin tha same thing... next sin mint male, might have to save it....





Beemo said:


> all of them have a doughy smell,,,
> one smells like fruity pebbles with milk, one is mainly doughy with a hint of vanilla, last one is just dough...


Bro I love the SinMints too wish I was able to keep my phenos from last time. One was straight doughy sweet smell other was very similar to my Plat D pheno is smelling very sour lime kush. Great cultivar truly and why I'm gonna work the line for me since I like cookies a lot lol. F2s and bunch of f1 crosses to play with


----------



## testiclees (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> What is it smelling like? Just curious those nugs are way to swollen to be it. Sorry bro times and resources was spent on it


Bro is it characteristic of certain strains or specific genetics to grow big ass flowers like that? Ive grown out a few strains but never saw buds that size before. Plus i bet they have 4 weeks to go .


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro is it characteristic of certain strains or specific genetics to grow big ass flowers like that? Ive grown out a few strains but never saw buds that size before. Plus i bet they have 4 weeks to go .


Oh yea bro some cultivars and phenos get huge. I don't know what you got but it looks good def still has some time tho for sure but hopefully with the swelling still pumping it keeps producing. Not super frosty on leaves but calyxs are def frosty. Finish her on out and see what it be like 

If you want any of these f2s of SinMints I will make soon your more than welcome. Gotta take cuts off my #1 female and male now for the seed tent. I'll dust some lowers on the next run of plants with SinMint pollen too. Will have plenty of SinMint crosses to see what's up.


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 17, 2016)

Any word on a sinmint drop? Didnt see any on 4/20.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Any word on a sinmint drop? Didnt see any on 4/20.


Last I hear Sin said there was some baking in the oven that was a few weeks ago but never gave an official date or month when they'll drop. Hopefully before end of summer for sure. I'll post it here when I find out if overs don't beat me to it. I know lots are waiting on these beans and I mean lots including me even tho I'm growing my last 3 now


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 17, 2016)

I missed the dank team 2 pack drop by minutes back in february i think. I was f5 for a half hour and stepped out for a smoke and got distracted(you know how that goes)


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> I missed the dank team 2 pack drop by minutes back in february i think. I was f5 for a half hour and stepped out for a smoke and got distracted(you know how that goes)


That really wasn't even a drop it was a couple packs Sin had stashed and let go. 

Yea I know what you mean bro it's seems like I always miss out or things don't go my way lol


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That really wasn't even a drop it was a couple packs Sin had stashed and let go.
> 
> Yea I know what you mean bro it's seems like I always miss out or things don't go my way lol


Ended up.picking up the REM i believe it was called. Wasnt my first pick but wanted to try his gear.

Still got a ton of Archive gear I need to run. Wonder what happened. No one talks about doctas gear anymore. Think he has a bigger following on icmag.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Ended up.picking up the REM i believe it was called. Wasnt my first pick but wanted to try his gear.
> 
> Still got a ton of Archive gear I need to run. Wonder what happened. No one talks about doctas gear anymore. Think he has a bigger following on icmag.


I have a few of The Rem myself from Sin City mixed pack that was sold last year. Haven't ran them no need really have the Blue Dream cut but heard mixed reviews on it and that was the main factor of not popping them yet. 

Yea Thadocta has a big following on ICmag they love his gear over there and there are a few here who grow it too. Buddy of mines supposed to be gifting me some Archive gear so I can try. Hear mixed reviews on his gear too but more good than bad tho


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I have a few of The Rem myself from Sin City mixed pack that was sold last year. Haven't ran them no need really have the Blue Dream cut but heard mixed reviews on it and that was the main factor of not popping them yet.
> 
> Yea Thadocta has a big following on ICmag they love his gear over there and there are a few here who grow it too. Buddy of mines supposed to be gifting me some Archive gear so I can try. Hear mixed reviews on his gear too but more good than bad tho


My only issue is the repeated use of faceoff og bx2 male in nearly all of his strains.

Ive only ran Stinkbomb freebies I got. Was decent. Wasnt the most forgiving plant. It had the potential to be great had I some experience with it.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> My only issue is the repeated use of faceoff og bx2 male in nearly all of his strains.
> 
> Ive only ran Stinkbomb freebies I got. Was decent. Wasnt the most forgiving plant. It had the potential to be great had I some experience with it.


Same here bro main reason why I didn't jump on his gear everything is an OG cross and lots were OG x his OG male. I stay away from OG crosses for the reason most don't come out OG like you would like. I held off till I got a real cut to play with. Stink Bomb is one of the ones I supposed to be getting. Hopefully something good comes up since you have had experience with it


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Same here bro main reason why I didn't jump on his gear everything is an OG cross and lots were OG x his OG male. I stay away from OG crosses for the reason most don't come out OG like you would like. I held off till I got a real cut to play with. Stink Bomb is one of the ones I supposed to be getting. Hopefully something good comes up since you have had experience with it


To me it had a cheese taste to it. Which is odd since its NorCal Cat Piss x FoOGbx2.

I got full packs of their Grimace OG and Pieface that look dope.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> To me it had a cheese taste to it. Which is odd since its NorCal Cat Piss x FoOGbx2.
> 
> I got full packs of their Grimace OG and Pieface that look dope.


That's surprising those terps came out of that. Would've thought it would be pure funk lol. 

PieFace is one that's loved. Should find something good in them but have heard mixed reviews on it too


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 17, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> .
> 
> Still got a ton of Archive gear I need to run. Wonder what happened. No one talks about doctas gear anymore. Think he has a bigger following on icmag.


I'm about to pick up his fire og x face off or paris og x face off.. Hopefully I'll get it in time to throw it in with my current run..

Nice avy btw, I'm currently in Season 4 of breaking bad..so good


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's surprising those terps came out of that. Would've thought it would be pure funk lol.
> 
> PieFace is one that's loved. Should find something good in them but have heard mixed reviews on it too


Yes PieFace is a fan favorite. Looking forward to running it. Got 11 seeds in my 10 pack. Reaping the benefits of someones disability at counting. Oh yah!


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 17, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I'm about to pick up his fire og x face off or paris og x face off.. Hopefully I'll get it in time to throw it in with my current run..
> 
> Nice avy btw, I'm currently in Season 4 of breaking bad..so good


Im going back to Archive after im done with my 303 adventures (Dank #5, PGSC x Yeti OG Tester, Pipedream F1s). So many good breeders out there, just not enough space or lights, lol.

Breaking Bad is excellent! I like Better Call Saul as well. Watch it after your done with BB.


----------



## blackforest (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I have a few of The Rem myself from Sin City mixed pack that was sold last year. Haven't ran them no need really have the Blue Dream cut but heard mixed reviews on it and that was the main factor of not popping them yet.
> 
> Yea Thadocta has a big following on ICmag they love his gear over there and there are a few here who grow it too. Buddy of mines supposed to be gifting me some Archive gear so I can try. Hear mixed reviews on his gear too but more good than bad tho


@firsttimeARE & @akhiymjames I ran The Rem along with Incredible Power and Blue Power awhile back. You guys know about my blue power runs, but I never did post much about The Rem or Inc Power. To be honest, I did not care for The Rem. I had 3 females and there were 3 different phenos. They grew big and nice, but I did not care for the smoke much at all. One pheno was blue dream dom, not bad, but not potent imo. The other one was gassy, and just wasn't all there. Inc power was a great cbd producer and there were 2 phenos in that batch, a purple pheno and a green one. They both looked amazing in flower, but they tasted like dirt and the high, well, there wasn't much of one. Granted it was my second grow, they did well, but I would not run them again.

Old Pic of The Rem


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 18, 2016)

blackforest said:


> @firsttimeARE & @akhiymjames I ran The Rem along with Incredible Power and Blue Power awhile back. You guys know about my blue power runs, but I never did post much about The Rem or Inc Power. To be honest, I did not care for The Rem. I had 3 females and there were 3 different phenos. They grew big and nice, but I did not care for the smoke much at all. One pheno was blue dream dom, not bad, but not potent imo. The other one was gassy, and just wasn't all there. Inc power was a great cbd producer and there were 2 phenos in that batch, a purple pheno and a green one. They both looked amazing in flower, but they tasted like dirt and the high, well, there wasn't much of one. Granted it was my second grow, they did well, but I would not run them again.
> 
> Old Pic of The Rem
> 
> ...


Have to agree. Doesnt look that special. Looked great in the stock photos!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 19, 2016)

Blue Lime Slyme (Slymer Dom) 16 days. I'm loving these gals!!


----------



## sky rocket (May 20, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Blue Lime Slyme (Slymer Dom) 16 days. I'm loving these gals!!
> View attachment 3686169


Are you running LEDs?


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 20, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Blue Lime Slyme (Slymer Dom) 16 days. I'm loving these gals!!
> View attachment 3686169


Looks straight fire already


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 20, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Are you running LEDs?


Yessir an XP400 full spec from @SummitGrowLabs  600W equiv. 



firsttimeARE said:


> Looks straight fire already


Looking at mr. CannaBliss420's pics of his Slymer cut he used in this project. It's def a cpl Slymer Dom mamas and I have s couple males to f2


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 20, 2016)

The spectrum graph for this panel if it's legit...absolutely destroys pretty much any HPS/MH pattern I've seen. Not sure about the CMH, etc. tho. Their in a 2.5'x4'x7' tent. I'll be filling the tent with a combo of these and some Rhubarb Pie next run to see how far I can push this light, as well as get a handle on what it'll yield roughly each run.


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 20, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> The spectrum graph for this panel if it's legit...absolutely destroys pretty much any HPS/MH pattern I've seen. Not sure about the CMH, etc. tho. Their in a 2.5'x4'x7' tent. I'll be filling the tent with a combo of these and some Rhubarb Pie next run to see how far I can push this light, as well as get a handle on what it'll yield roughly each run.


Whats the gpw on it? Is that COB?

Im doing my first run on the CMH. Blows HPS and MH out of the water.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 20, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Whats the gpw on it? Is that COB?
> 
> Im doing my first run on the CMH. Blows HPS and MH out of the water.


Lol my first run with it. And it's
2 Cree CXA 2540 COB
-126 5W diodes (18 uv diodes)

I know the Slymer Pheno is a lower yielder so I'm going to try and run this Pheno that's under this panel under my 1K Ushio HPS


----------



## Vato_504 (May 20, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Blue Lime Slyme (Slymer Dom) 16 days. I'm loving these gals!!
> View attachment 3686169


Nice looking girl you have there fam.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice looking girl you have there fam.


You gotta get some Sin City bro lol


----------



## Vato_504 (May 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You gotta get some Sin City bro lol


I have some a few strains but I want some exclusives from them...


----------



## Vato_504 (May 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You gotta get some Sin City bro lol


I have the Rem, White Nightmare, and Blue Power


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I have the Rem, White Nightmare, and Blue Power


Blue Power is the shit bro. Yea the Cookies is where it's at the Key Lime Pie crosses and GG4 crosses too. Also want a Wifi cross from them Tangerine Power and Blue Petrol


----------



## Vato_504 (May 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Blue Power is the shit bro. Yea the Cookies is where it's at the Key Lime Pie crosses and GG4 crosses too. Also want a Wifi cross from them Tangerine Power and Blue Petrol


Yea that key lime pie is a must have. Anybody have beans of those pm me.


----------



## Chronikool (May 20, 2016)

Petroleum Nightmare seedling...

Should i pinch this out yet..? Thoughtz..?

Looking a little droopz because of foliar...


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 20, 2016)

Chronikool said:


> Petroleum Nightmare seedling...
> 
> Should i pinch this out yet..? Thoughtz..?
> 
> ...


Probably your call on the topping, looks just old enough. 

Are you feeding the plant through foliar or just misting the leaves? I've never found foliar necessary for growing nice plants but I understand a lot of growers do so it's interesting to hear the reasoning for it. 

Nice strain choice. One that seems under-documented around the interwebs so keep us updated.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 20, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea that key lime pie is a must have. Anybody have beans of those pm me.


Hit CB up on IG or HOTD he still has some of the crosses he made with a male BLP that most resembled the KLP mom.


----------



## Chronikool (May 20, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Probably your call on the topping, looks just old enough.
> 
> Are you feeding the plant through foliar or just misting the leaves? I've never found foliar necessary for growing nice plants but I understand a lot of growers do so it's interesting to hear the reasoning for it.
> 
> Nice strain choice. One that seems under-documented around the interwebs so keep us updated.


Thanks...might give her/him a bit longer..

Well..i say foliar...more of a pest preventative on this occasion....

I use aloe to foliar and thatz it...as it is more easily absorbed in the leaves and also helps protect.

I just topdress and water for all other deliveries of nutrients.

Yeah...heres hoping this Petroleum Nightmare is a lady...The 'petrol' line from Sincity is harder to find anything on ive found


----------



## Vato_504 (May 20, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Hit CB up on IG or HOTD he still has some of the crosses he made with a male BLP that most resembled the KLP mom.


What CB stand for? And HOTD thanks


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 20, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What CB stand for? And HOTD thanks


cannabliss420 is the breeder/grower who made the BLS and RHUPie I'm running he's the main moderator at honeofthedank.com if your looking for KLP in seed form may be a good place to look.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 20, 2016)

He's Sins right hand man


----------



## skunkwreck (May 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> SinMint Cookies male
> 
> View attachment 3683834


I wanna hit my Platy D with that stud lol


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I wanna hit my Platy D with that stud lol


That marriage has already been arraigned bro lol. She will cheat on SinMints with a Grateful Breath stud too.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That marriage has already been arraigned bro lol. She will cheat on SinMints with a Grateful Breath stud too.


There's something to be said about a good whore lol both of those sound like winning crosses...would love to try them if I could ever find more space... got 3 lights just can't fire them all plus accessories in that one room , keeps kicking shit off even if it's just the 400 and 600 together it's to much...I wanna run all 1600 watt's at once but can't .


----------



## sky rocket (May 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> There's something to be said about a good whore lol both of those sound like winning crosses...would love to try them if I could ever find more space... got 3 lights just can't fire them all plus accessories in that one room , keeps kicking shit off even if it's just the 400 and 600 together it's to much...I wanna run all 1600 watt's at once but can't .


Can you run the lights separately? Run one or two at night and the other one during the day?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> There's something to be said about a good whore lol both of those sound like winning crosses...would love to try them if I could ever find more space... got 3 lights just can't fire them all plus accessories in that one room , keeps kicking shit off even if it's just the 400 and 600 together it's to much...I wanna run all 1600 watt's at once but can't .


Any more room to add breakers in your panel? Just wire up a seperate 15amp for each light.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 21, 2016)

Or a 20 amp breaker and go with the 220v for less amps which is even better.


----------



## since1991 (May 21, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Guys I sure wish my Bonza SMC was legit. View attachment 3683787


Whatever you got. ....looks like a giant. No Sin mints. Way to big. That fuker looks like a big fat affie. Nice plant bro. Damn


----------



## since1991 (May 21, 2016)

testiclees said:


> It has a fantastic smell. Woodsy soapy smell like Oil of guaiac, maybe a little violet and galbanum.
> 
> Im really curious to see if it packs any punch. It almost certainly will be an excellent yielder.
> 
> Off topic...are those white nightmare fem f2s worthwhile?


White Nightmare regs i can testify are definitely worth it. Yields like a sum bitch and gets you higher than a Georgia Pine tree. It does awesome. Inside and out doors....wow..Just all around solid variety on all fronts. Iam very suprised its not as popular with growers. Really missing out i suppose. Ive grown out hundreds and hundreds of strains over the years. In alot.of conditions. And White Nightmare is easily in the top 10. Maybe even top 5. Shes staying around indefinitely i think. Very vigorous. Frosty as fuck. Massive yielder. Done in 60 to 65 if you pick the rite pheno. I dont know about the fems but Sin City regular White Nightmare is the real deal..


----------



## since1991 (May 21, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> To me it had a cheese taste to it. Which is odd since its NorCal Cat Piss x FoOGbx2.
> 
> I got full packs of their Grimace OG and Pieface that look dope.


I grew out TGA/Subcools Kaboom years ago. Got one pheno that was straight up diesel fuel. Iam talking Reeked of diesel fuel too. Everything else ive ran was typical fruit rotten cherries and what not fro Subs gear. I wish i wouod of saved that one. One of the most diesel fuel plants ibe ever grown..Very strange. Iam talking strains that claimed to be fuelly didnt compare. Jist goes to show...life is like a bowl of chocolates Forrest. Lol


----------



## since1991 (May 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> There's something to be said about a good whore lol both of those sound like winning crosses...would love to try them if I could ever find more space... got 3 lights just can't fire them all plus accessories in that one room , keeps kicking shit off even if it's just the 400 and 600 together it's to much...I wanna run all 1600 watt's at once but can't .


Got to rewire up from your fuse box. Most spots i used to run a fuse box upgrade was mandatory. Lots of stoner electricians around my area.


----------



## since1991 (May 21, 2016)

blackforest said:


> @firsttimeARE & @akhiymjames I ran The Rem along with Incredible Power and Blue Power awhile back. You guys know about my blue power runs, but I never did post much about The Rem or Inc Power. To be honest, I did not care for The Rem. I had 3 females and there were 3 different phenos. They grew big and nice, but I did not care for the smoke much at all. One pheno was blue dream dom, not bad, but not potent imo. The other one was gassy, and just wasn't all there. Inc power was a great cbd producer and there were 2 phenos in that batch, a purple pheno and a green one. They both looked amazing in flower, but they tasted like dirt and the high, well, there wasn't much of one. Granted it was my second grow, they did well, but I would not run them again.
> 
> Old Pic of The Rem
> 
> ...


Ive heard the REM was hit or miss myself. I passed on it. I chose W. Nightmare instead. Glad i did.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 21, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Can you run the lights separately? Run one or two at night and the other one during the day?


Hard to make them flower like that bro loll but I feel what ya saying .


----------



## skunkwreck (May 21, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Got to rewire up from your fuse box. Most spots i used to run a fuse box upgrade was mandatory. Lots of stoner electricians around my area.


It'd have to be done by someone.,,.id burn the damn house done lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 21, 2016)

M


skunkwreck said:


> It'd have to be done by someone.,,.id burn the damn house done lol


easy to do man just shut the main breaker down. Add the new breaker to your fuse panel. Knock th cutout plate out of the front. Run your 14/2 ga wire in for a 15 amp or 12/2 ga for 20 amp. Some googling will help you. But if your main is shutoff you should be good but I'd still check with an ammeter.


----------



## since1991 (May 21, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> M
> 
> easy to do man just shut the main breaker down. Add the new breaker to your fuse panel. Knock th cutout plate out of the front. Run your 14/2 ga wire in for a 15 amp or 12/2 ga for 20 amp. Some googling will help you. But if your main is shutoff you should be good but I'd still check with an ammeter.


Lots of boxes are full. No empty slots. Last house i ran i called an electrician that left his card at the grow shop. Upgraded to a 200 amp box. Plenty of spaces. Put in a new meter outside too. Was pricey though. Like 500$ or some shit. But i was good to go until I moved. I really need it done in this new spot iam at now. I can get it cheaper i think. Last one was kinda over kill. But iam running 8 600 watt Gavitas and 4 1000 watt singles now too. Split up in 2 rooms...chopping one room about every 5 weeks. Bunch of t5's in a big ass veg tent and a 400 watt in a 3x3 tent for all new gear test and quarantine runs. He said his business picked up double since med mj took place in Michigan. Said one house he wired up just before mine the guy broke up the basement floor and laid fresh compost and soil down. And roto tills up between crops. Just like a real garden. Pretty extreme.Lol. With little walk ways and paths to get to the plants. Wow.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 21, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Lots of boxes are full. No empty slots. Last house i ran i called an electrician that left his card at the grow shop. Upgraded to a 200 amp box. Plenty of spaces. Put in a new meter outside too. Was pricey though. Like 500$ or some shit. But i was good to go until I moved. I really need it done in this new spot iam at now. I can get it cheaper i think. Last one was kinda over kill. But iam running 8 600 watt Gavitas and 4 1000 watt singles now too. Split up in 2 rooms...chopping one room about every 5 weeks. Bunch of t5's in a big ass veg tent and a 400 watt in a 3x3 tent for all new gear test and quarantine runs. He said his business picked up double since med mj took place in Michigan. Said one house he wired up just before mine the guy broke up the basement floor and laid fresh compost and soil down. And roto tills up between crops. Just like a real garden. Pretty extreme.Lol. With little walk ways and paths to get to the plants. Wow.


You get a break on your house insurance up here if you Goto 200 amp. I guess I'm just used to it and almost forget a lot of ppl run on 100 still lol. I could probably hook up another 10 breakers in my panel lol.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 21, 2016)

And if you have balls or your stupid you can wire it up while the box is hot, using two hands.....straight gangster. That's how I watched my old man do it lol. Then I actually learned how to do it proper smh.


----------



## since1991 (May 21, 2016)

I dont mess with a box upgrade. Once the sparky is finished and leaves my spot i come in and do my thing. Wiring up relays and devoted circuits to my rooms is easy. But box rewire....nope. I will pay to have that done.


----------



## sky rocket (May 21, 2016)

since1991 said:


> White Nightmare regs i can testify are definitely worth it. Yields like a sum bitch and gets you higher than a Georgia Pine tree. It does awesome. Inside and out doors....wow..Just all around solid variety on all fronts. Iam very suprised its not as popular with growers. Really missing out i suppose. Ive grown out hundreds and hundreds of strains over the years. In alot.of conditions. And White Nightmare is easily in the top 10. Maybe even top 5. Shes staying around indefinitely i think. Very vigorous. Frosty as fuck. Massive yielder. Done in 60 to 65 if you pick the rite pheno. I dont know about the fems but Sin City regular White Nightmare is the real deal..


Nice! Did you go through one pack of regs to find your keeper?


----------



## sky rocket (May 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Hard to make them flower like that bro loll but I feel what ya saying .


My bad I meant if you had two separate flowering rooms to do so


----------



## skunkwreck (May 21, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> My bad I meant if you had two separate flowering rooms to do so


Only working with one room at the moment my man but really need 3 or 2 rooms and a small closet lol


----------



## since1991 (May 21, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice! Did you go through one pack of regs to find your keeper?


On that strain....yes i actually did. I think i got 8 females. They were all pretty similar. Especially in yield. The smells and frost were the only variation. And those were in the ball park similar. Finish times were from 60 to 70 days. But structure wise....very similar. Try a pack. Its like an improved Blue Dream. Taste high and finish is better i think. With those massive chunky colas that Dream is known for. That white moonshine in her just brings the A game. Iam suprised shes nor as popular as she should be. Its connoisseur and a commercial variety if you want it to be.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Only working with one room at the moment my man but really need 3 or 2 rooms and a small closet lol


 I feel that, I think I need about 100 more rooms for what I'd _like _to do...lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 21, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I feel that, I think I need about 100 more rooms for what I'd _like _to do...lol


Football fields and greenhouses


----------



## since1991 (May 21, 2016)

Id take a one acre field of the best pheno of Sin Mint or Blue petrol. Thank u


----------



## since1991 (May 21, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I feel that, I think I need about 100 more rooms for what I'd _like _to do...lol


3 rooms...all u need to stay knee deep in buds. One for all 18-6 to run clones...moms...preflowering bushes. The other two rooms are 12 -12 flower production rooms. Spread 4 and a half to 5 weeks apart so your not swamped with a big harvest all at once.
A dedicated drying tent helps. Nothing big. But something climate controllable to get the best product. Anyways...this is the most efficient way to grow cannabis indoors. Timing has to be perfect. No slouch strains in the rotation either. And if you get mold or a pest invasion your fukt. But once running and kept clean. ....buds buds and more buds. Constantly churning out sticky buds.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 21, 2016)

since1991 said:


> 3 rooms...all u need to stay knee deep in buds. One for all 18-6 to run clones...moms...preflowering bushes. The other two rooms are 12 -12 flower production rooms. Spread 4 and a half to 5 weeks apart so your not swamped with a big harvest all at once.
> A dedicated drying tent helps. Nothing big. But something climate controllable to get the best product. Anyways...this is the most efficient way to grow cannabis indoors. Timing has to be perfect. No slouch strains in the rotation either. And if you get mold or a pest invasion your fukt. But once running and kept clean. ....buds buds and more buds. Constantly churning out sticky buds.


not as many lights or rooms but similiar here. like 20 strains multiple phenos,. In U.P.

perpetual harvest though. a few come out every week.

wait for amber trichs? I aint got time for that. patients have me sold out.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 21, 2016)

since1991 said:


> 3 rooms...all u need to stay knee deep in buds. One for all 18-6 to run clones...moms...preflowering bushes. The other two rooms are 12 -12 flower production rooms. Spread 4 and a half to 5 weeks apart so your not swamped with a big harvest all at once.
> A dedicated drying tent helps. Nothing big. But something climate controllable to get the best product. Anyways...this is the most efficient way to grow cannabis indoors. Timing has to be perfect. No slouch strains in the rotation either. And if you get mold or a pest invasion your fukt. But once running and kept clean. ....buds buds and more buds. Constantly churning out sticky buds.


For sure. I ran primarily perpetual SOGs up until recently, harvesting plants every 2-3 weeks if I was on my shit and kept up with it. My favorite way of growing. Allows me to try more beans. Been too lazy/busy to keep up the perp. lately tho...


----------



## since1991 (May 21, 2016)

Yep. Perpetual....especially high plqnt count sog is not for the slacker. Thats why i went to short multi topped bushes. Like a sog without huge numbers. 6 to 9 per light. Got top and keep em low in the veg room. Low and wide. Ive completely changed my whole method about 8 months ago. Ran sog and semi sog for years. Alot of work. Its all the same in the end if you have constant flower room and dedicated veg
5 or 6 crops a year each room if you do it rite. Still its a bitch of a job. Especially running a bunch of strains. If i could get away with one or 2 strains...be ALOT easier. But this shit is competitive. Its not going to last and iam trying trying to squeeze the last bit out of it. No room for small time once it goes nationwide. And if your questioning the definition of small time.....its you.


----------



## gabechihua (May 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Blue Power is the shit bro. Yea the Cookies is where it's at the Key Lime Pie crosses and GG4 crosses too. Also want a Wifi cross from them Tangerine Power and Blue Petrol


I've got some Power Nap freebies sitting in my stash, have you grown her and have any info? Tangerine Power is on my wishlist, and I've got some Dream Beaver x Cherry Fuel freebies from a mystery breeder sitting in my stash as well.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 22, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> I've got some Power Nap freebies sitting in my stash, have you grown her and have any info? Tangerine Power is on my wishlist, and I've got some Dream Beaver x Cherry Fuel freebies from a mystery breeder sitting in my stash as well.


I haven't grown that one before but it's a fav amongst many. @eastcoastmo has grown it tho and can be of more service. Tangerine Power is def on my list too I need some sour orange terps and flavor with banging high so def one for me too and I bet that Bodhi x Sin City cross is gonna be fire. I'll be doing some crosses with those breeders too soon.


----------



## sky rocket (May 22, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Yep. Perpetual....especially high plqnt count sog is not for the slacker. Thats why i went to short multi topped bushes. Like a sog without huge numbers. 6 to 9 per light. Got top and keep em low in the veg room. Low and wide. Ive completely changed my whole method about 8 months ago. Ran sog and semi sog for years. Alot of work. Its all the same in the end if you have constant flower room and dedicated veg
> 5 or 6 crops a year each room if you do it rite. Still its a bitch of a job. Especially running a bunch of strains. If i could get away with one or 2 strains...be ALOT easier. But this shit is competitive. Its not going to last and iam trying trying to squeeze the last bit out of it. No room for small time once it goes nationwide. And if your questioning the definition of small time.....its you.


Funny I finally found a style that works for me and my situation. I now grow 10-12 topped, lolly popped or super cropped under each light. But if I had the mothers (and space to keep a couple of moms )to do a true sog I would go that route. But didn't your sea of green kick ass?


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I haven't grown that one before but it's a fav amongst many. @eastcoastmo has grown it tho and can be of more service. Tangerine Power is def on my list too I need some sour orange terps and flavor with banging high so def one for me too and I bet that Bodhi x Sin City cross is gonna be fire. I'll be doing some crosses with those breeders too soon.


The powernap I grew was very short and squat and had extreme frost. It had a berry smell and tasted like a mix of berries and sort of cocoa-ish. It didn't get to it's full potential due to heat issues but it still gave a very indica, couchlock hit


----------



## since1991 (May 22, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Funny I finally found a style that works for me and my situation. I now grow 10-12 topped, lolly popped or super cropped under each light. But if I had the mothers (and space to keep a couple of moms )to do a true sog I would go that route. But didn't your sea of green kick ass?


Yeah...but sea of green....true sea of green requires a shitload of plants. Up to 4 per sq ft in 6" pots. Imagine how manh 6"sq pots or 1 gallon grow bags can jam in on a 4x4 or 3x 6 or 4x8 table. Now imagine you got 4 or 5 or 8 tables. It just became too much fukin work man. And if you have dedicated flower and veg rooms....it largely throws out tue advantages of "flip them soon after they root" grows. Multi topped 18 to 22" bushes in 2 or 3 gallon pots of coco coir. 9 per 1000 watt. Screen trellis or cane stakes....whichever to.get it done. I can yield 2+ pounds with a decwnt yielder. 1.5 with small og based strains. Good enough for me. With double ended 600 watt Gavitas i can hit single ended 1000 hps weights. On the 750 setting.


----------



## since1991 (May 22, 2016)

What it boils down to is this.....for MAYBE the slight increase in weight....its just not worth triple the work load running hundreds of small clones. Where real sogs really shine is putting a shitload of freshly rooted cuts in one big room on tables....vegging for 5 to 12 days and flipping to flower. Especially if you got a nursery nearby you can just run down to and grab about 10 flats of fresh ready to go rooted cuts.


----------



## dlftmyers (May 22, 2016)

Here's a small bud off my Blue Power...not the best pic


----------



## skunkwreck (May 22, 2016)

Platy D starting to show her girly parts


----------



## Corso312 (May 23, 2016)

Can't find the Sins OG in stock in any of these American banks.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Can't find the Sins OG in stock in any of these American banks.


True dat....I feel like there hasn't been many substantial restocks as of late...just a few packs here and there


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Can't find the Sins OG in stock in any of these American banks.


It's in Euro banks no American right now.


----------



## since1991 (May 23, 2016)

Whatever sins gear you got....if you can keep the males thriving and kicking...even if you got to clone them just to keep it rolling....would be smart. Wish i would of saved more B Petrol pollen. Lol. Sins City gear getting hard to get.


----------



## Corso312 (May 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's in Euro banks no American right now.





Just heard nothing but great things bout this strain for 12 months straight...


----------



## since1991 (May 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Just heard nothing but great things bout this strain for 12 months straight...


Low yeilder. ..but all the good ones seem to be. Got to pick the pheno that has the power frost with the kosher taste. A balance. Some lean more to one side. But it is by far some of the most tastey and potent og types ive ever smoked. Inna 15 pack of regs there is not one dud in there. But there are phenos that edge out others depending on preference. Imho...sfv og kush has been improved upon by many varieties and for some time now. This is one of them.


----------



## Corso312 (May 23, 2016)

I don't even look at yield anymore..I've learned that given enough veg time and training that a low yielder = pretty decent yielder...it cones down to - do I want 3lbs of innies of this in 16 weeks or 4 lbs of innies of this in 14 weeks?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 23, 2016)

Quality over quantity any day of the week


----------



## since1991 (May 23, 2016)

I want both. And strive with every strain i run to.get it


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 23, 2016)

White nightmare and nightmare og are solid yielders...definitely higher than the BP crosses from what I'm seeing!


----------



## since1991 (May 23, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> White nightmare and nightmare og are solid yielders...definitely higher than the BP crosses from what I'm seeing!


Most anything with Blue Dream in it is going to pick up that chunky yield. Blue Power and the variations of it is in a totally diffenent end of the cannabis spectrum. Light years apart. No comparison in my opinion.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

Anything crossed with White Nightmare is gonna give you yield. Nightmare Cookie, Frozen Tangerines, Oscar Goodman, Sequoia Strawberry. Blue Power and White Nightmare share same papa so similarities there but not the yield side. What makes Blue Power special is the mom Power(SourDubb x Master Kush). The SourDubb in it gives it that spear nugs shape same as what GG#4 has and it has SourDubb in it too. Still hoping to get that cut but I got some legit SDubb s1 seeds so can't wait to run them. Blue Power, Tangerine Power and SinMints is on my list to get when next drop. Sin OG is next Sin City I will pop.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2016)

Day 58 for my Sin City girls...looks like they may go another 2 weeks...I never thought I'd be able to tell the smell of the sinmints but it does smell like raw cookie dough with a slight menthol hint to it..stoked! 

Sinmints
 
BLP
 

Plat D


----------



## greencropper (May 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Day 58 for my Sin City girls...looks like they may go another 2 weeks...I never thought I'd be able to tell the smell of the sinmints but it does smell like raw cookie dough with a slight menthol hint to it..stoked!
> 
> Sinmints
> View attachment 3689506
> ...


'sweet dreams are made of this!'


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Day 58 for my Sin City girls...looks like they may go another 2 weeks...I never thought I'd be able to tell the smell of the sinmints but it does smell like raw cookie dough with a slight menthol hint to it..stoked!
> 
> Sinmints
> View attachment 3689506
> ...


hell fkn yeah. they all look delicious bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> 'sweet dreams are made of this!'


Lol ha ha they sure are! 



Vnsmkr said:


> hell fkn yeah. they all look delicious bro


Thanks bro!! I just want them to finish already so I can smoke it! 
Best part is...they are the mums in the F2's etc so they are going to be straight up DANK!!


----------



## since1991 (May 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Day 58 for my Sin City girls...looks like they may go another 2 weeks...I never thought I'd be able to tell the smell of the sinmints but it does smell like raw cookie dough with a slight menthol hint to it..stoked!
> 
> Sinmints
> View attachment 3689506
> ...


Damn. Wow those look really nice. So frosty


----------



## Corso312 (May 24, 2016)

That sins mint looks gorgeous.. Very nice


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Damn. Wow those look really nice. So frosty


Thanks bud, she is one very frosty lady!! 



Corso312 said:


> That sins mint looks gorgeous.. Very nice


Thanks mate, appreciate the kind words!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Day 58 for my Sin City girls...looks like they may go another 2 weeks...I never thought I'd be able to tell the smell of the sinmints but it does smell like raw cookie dough with a slight menthol hint to it..stoked!
> 
> Sinmints
> View attachment 3689506
> ...


Nice bud porn as expected from you good sir.


----------



## Corso312 (May 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks bud, she is one very frosty lady!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, appreciate the kind words!!





I'm following u now, don't let me down !


----------



## Chronikool (May 24, 2016)

Anybody need any Tangerine Power pollen.. my ladies are carrying babies now..

Ill place him outside... so stick your ladies in a windy place and they should be pregnant in no time...


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Nice bud porn as expected from you good sir.


Thanks mate, it's nice to be able to show off the awesome genetics!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'm following u now, don't let me down !


Lol, no pressure ha ha.


----------



## sky rocket (May 24, 2016)

Sinmint cookies. Going to run her again shortly


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Sinmint cookies. Going to run her again shortlyView attachment 3690299


Sinmints is such a frost monster hey, Sin really needs to get more of these out to the masses. So much fire to be found in these beans!!


----------



## since1991 (May 24, 2016)

Its that Blue Power male they use iam convinced. Ive ran a large chunk of the whole Blue Power line up. That fuker is King Midas iam telling ya. Get one or two packs of Blue Power....dust every great cut you got with the best males....see what you come up with. The males in the Blue Power seed packs are the hidden secret.


----------



## sky rocket (May 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sinmints is such a frost monster hey, Sin really needs to get more of these out to the masses. So much fire to be found in these beans!!


She is man. I have two phenos that are cookie dom. I going to run 6 of each side by side and keep one of the mothers.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Day 58 for my Sin City girls...looks like they may go another 2 weeks...I never thought I'd be able to tell the smell of the sinmints but it does smell like raw cookie dough with a slight menthol hint to it..stoked!
> 
> Sinmints
> View attachment 3689506
> ...


That's just heart melting there my man.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Its that Blue Power male they use iam convinced. Ive ran a large chunk of the whole Blue Power line up. That fuker is King Midas iam telling ya. Get one or two packs of Blue Power....dust every great cut you got with the best males....see what you come up with. The males in the Blue Power seed packs are the hidden secret.


I agree mate, the BP definitely ups the frost factor in anything it touches.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> She is man. I have two phenos that are cookie dom. I going to run 6 of each side by side and keep one of the mothers.


Nice work, I really wish I took another clone of this sinmints, would love to run her outside and see how big she gets. 



skunkwreck said:


> That's just heart melting there my man.


Aww shucks, thanks man


----------



## ky man (May 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice work, I really wish I took another clone of this sinmints, would love to run her outside and see how big she gets.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww shucks, thanks man


Well if I had one I would run it out side for you.happy growing from ky,,


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2016)

ky man said:


> Well if I had one I would run it out side for you.happy growing from ky,,


Wish I still had some to give you mate! 
Cheers bud


----------



## ShyGuru (May 24, 2016)

@akhiymjames you seem to be close to the source, any idea when they're going to do another drop? They seem to be out of stock virtually everywhere.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 25, 2016)

nobody knows, not even sins right hand man cannabliss420

keep an eye on insta.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @akhiymjames you seem to be close to the source, any idea when they're going to do another drop? They seem to be out of stock virtually everywhere.


Haven't heard anything yet but last I checked they said SinMints was in the oven so that was 6-7 weeks ago. I would think there would be a drop sometime in the summer if not right after. I'm hoping some is at the cup lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Haven't heard anything yet but last I checked they said SinMints was in the oven so that was 6-7 weeks ago. I would think there would be a drop sometime in the summer if not right after. I'm hoping some is at the cup lol


If anyone finds SinMints in the next 6 months grab me a pack! I'm serious lol I'll wire the cash idgaf!!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 25, 2016)

Almost ready to flip these two platinum delights on the end. Im getting anxious


----------



## skunkwreck (May 25, 2016)

@akhiymjames how long did you let the Platy D go for ?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> @akhiymjames how long did you let the Platy D go for ?


I always usually take her at 9 weeks but I wanna try 10 just to see how the smoke is. She can be taken at 8 but 9 is much better.


----------



## since1991 (May 25, 2016)

Between 9 and 10 is the sweet spot with most of my Sins gear. Hell....most of my strains in general.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 25, 2016)

my platinum delights cut is done around 6 weeks, rock hard and all red hairs at week 7. no swelling or new growth after wwek 5-6. I chop around 7-8. could take her to 9 but she is already lights out couchlock as it is.

besides...


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 25, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Between 9 and 10 is the sweet spot with most of my Sins gear. Hell....most of my strains in general.


<8 wks = commercial grade
>8 wks = A grade meds
>8 wks with proper dry & cure + SCS strains = chronisseur grade flower


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 25, 2016)

Running hydro , coco you can chop a week off I'm not feeding a shit ton of patients either tho lol.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 25, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> my platinum delights cut is done around 6 weeks, rock hard and all red hairs at week 7. no swelling or new growth after wwek 5-6. I chop around 7-8. could take her to 9 but she is already lights out couchlock as it is.
> 
> besides...



I dunno about the whole week myth regarding quality. some of my best smoke ever was quick finishers. the yield wasnt there either. Indica dom or maple leaf indicas are my thang. always quick finishers for me.

plat d, querkle, plushberry, are all done around week 6 for me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 25, 2016)

different strokes for different folks


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> I dunno about the whole week myth regarding quality. some of my best smoke ever was quick finishers. the yield wasnt there either. Indica dom or maple leaf indicas are my thang. always quick finishers for me.
> 
> plat d, querkle, plushberry, are all done around week 6 for me.


Is that straight from flip or first flower. You must have a special pheno cus I never seen anything with cookies finish no less than 8. 9-10 is usually best


----------



## Chronikool (May 25, 2016)

Pretty unscientific and un 'sincity'...but my Jack Herer seemz to finish in 8 weekz under LEDs rather then 9 - 9 1/2 weekz as specified by breeder...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 25, 2016)

from flip. im starting to call it drakkar or eternity pheno. have not seen another plat d like it. most I see are still killer and dank smells but this one is like smoking dabs my friends say. im gonna keep posting the same pics til you tell me to stop.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2016)

Chronikool said:


> Pretty unscientific and un 'sincity'...but my Jack Herer seemz to finish in 8 weekz under LEDs rather then 9 - 9 1/2 weekz as specified by breeder...


Does it take longer with HPS? I think Blue Lime Pie is Sin City fastest finisher. Usually 7-8 weeks the Key Lime Pie mom is a fast one


----------



## forestbud (May 25, 2016)

Sin Mint is a fantastic strain! Solid genetics that will not crap out on you. Does good outdoors. Blue Power lineage shortens the flowering time and grows great outdoors. Forum GSC is among some of the most dense and prettiest flower out there. Not the best GSC cut probably cuz it is a bag seed genetics. Solid all around California medical grade seed.

Sin Mint impressed me. I'm running 2 of them again outdoors again this year. 

I can imagine Plat D finishing fast because of Blue Power. I have her, gotta run it sometime soon.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> from flip. im starting to call it drakkar or eternity pheno. have not seen another plat d like it. most I see are still killer and dank smells but this one is like smoking dabs my friends say.View attachment 3691082 im gonna keep posting the same pics til you tell me to stop.


Your pheno is fire def a mixed pheno but leans more to the papa. The way the buds are kinda spears like I think you have a real SourDubb dom pheno. My first run of mines looked very similar to yours but every rim since she has totally been cookies. I'll post some seed and clone run pics


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 25, 2016)

i think its a platinum cookies leaner. my pics are close up and just toppers. if you saw it in person it looks like cookies.


forestbud said:


> Sin Mint is a fantastic strain! Solid genetics that will not crap out on you. Does good outdoors. Blue Power lineage shortens the flowering time and grows great outdoors. Forum GSC is among some of the most dense and prettiest flower out there. Not the best GSC cut probably cuz it is a bag seed genetics. Solid all around California medical grade seed.
> 
> Sin Mint impressed me. I'm running 2 of them again outdoors again this year.
> 
> I can imagine Plat D finishing fast because of Blue Power. I have her, gotta run it sometime soon.


agree completely.


----------



## Chronikool (May 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Does it take longer with HPS? I think Blue Lime Pie is Sin City fastest finisher. Usually 7-8 weeks the Key Lime Pie mom is a fast one


Couldnt tell ya... 'LED HEAD' since i started 4 yearz ago..


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2016)

My Platinum Delights pheno Platinum GSC dom with sour Blue Power terps. Smells like sour lime kush cookies in flower drys and cures with that smell but a berry sugar cookie dough sweetness. One of my favorite cultivars I have in the garden. She's getting some SinMint Cookies and Grateful Breath pollen on her soon. Getting all clones ready for the chuck session now

Seed run






Clone run






Another clone run


----------



## skunkwreck (May 25, 2016)

I always go with a 60 to 63 day window from first site of pistils...I start eyeing them around day 55 and judge it from site till I harvest....worked so far lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 25, 2016)

l


akhiymjames said:


> My Platinum Delights pheno Platinum GSC dom with sour Blue Power terps. Smells like sour lime kush cookies in flower drys and cures with that smell but a berry sugar cookie dough sweetness. One of my favorite cultivars I have in the garden. She's getting some SinMint Cookies and Grateful Breath pollen on her soon. Getting all clones ready for the chuck session now
> 
> Seed run
> 
> ...


Looking good brah


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> My Platinum Delights pheno Platinum GSC dom with sour Blue Power terps. Smells like sour lime kush cookies in flower drys and cures with that smell but a berry sugar cookie dough sweetness. One of my favorite cultivars I have in the garden. She's getting some SinMint Cookies and Grateful Breath pollen on her soon. Getting all clones ready for the chuck session now
> 
> Seed run
> 
> ...


Such a fine specimen too bro!! Love it


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 25, 2016)

Triple Cherry Diesel @ 61 days
Fuck it Crowns n' Foxtails it is then!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 25, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3691167 View attachment 3691168 Triple Cherry Diesel @ 61 days
> Fuck it Crowns n' Foxtails it is then!


Fuck yeah man, looks sick!! Love the foxtails


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 25, 2016)

Here's a shitty pic of my Nightmare Cookies pheno I've had for the last year. I love her! Gets super frosty and makes baseball bat nugs. I need a better camera though...iPhones are slacking these days..


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 25, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> View attachment 3691210 Here's a shitty pic of my Nightmare Cookies pheno I've had for the last year. I love her! Gets super frosty and makes baseball bat nugs. I need a better camera though...iPhones are slacking these days..


Nice!! I had a nightmare cookies as well but the clone died on me...I seeded her up with some sinmints and blue lime pie though so should get some solid pheno's back


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice!! I had a nightmare cookies as well but the clone died on me...I seeded her up with some sinmints and blue lime pie though so should get some solid pheno's back


Hell yeah, should be fire as hell! I've crossed this to a GGG grateful puff male and those are being started by a friend now. Hoping the GP will add some of the crazy ass funk that comes off of it. One of those make ya gag, like someone's foul ass breath smells...yuck lol. I find the NC to be lacking in the terp department. Great smoke though, real hashy flavored!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 25, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Hell yeah, should be fire as hell! I've crossed this to a GGG grateful puff male and those are being started by a friend now. Hoping the GP will add some of the crazy ass funk that comes off of it. One of those make ya gag, like someone's foul ass breath smells...yuck lol. I find the NC to be lacking in the terp department. Great smoke though, real hashy flavored!


Sounds like it should be a great cross mate!! Yeah I did find there wasnt much in the terp dept with the NC but the whack more than made up for it!!


----------



## blackforest (May 25, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Sinmint cookies. Going to run her again shortlyView attachment 3690299


I need that smoke report! 6 in rdwc on the way!


----------



## blackforest (May 25, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Between 9 and 10 is the sweet spot with most of my Sins gear. Hell....most of my strains in general.


I just let my ihg cherry gorilla go 69 days. Huge distinct difference from the mom I cut at 60 days. Way more smell (terp production), more finished trics, etc. Mom had hay smell for 1 day during drying which is typical, it went away. No hay smell at all this batch. Has a licorice funk smell going on. Stoked.


----------



## martyg (May 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> My Platinum Delights pheno Platinum GSC dom with sour Blue Power terps. Smells like sour lime kush cookies in flower drys and cures with that smell but a berry sugar cookie dough sweetness. One of my favorite cultivars I have in the garden. She's getting some SinMint Cookies and Grateful Breath pollen on her soon. Getting all clones ready for the chuck session now
> 
> Seed run
> 
> ...


 Here's a few on my plat d phenos


----------



## since1991 (May 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3692430 Here's a few on my plat d phenos


Healthy plants. No purple stems or petioles at all. Textbook pic of a healthy indoor cannabis garden in the vegetative stage of growth. What is your medium they are growing in?


----------



## Traxx187 (May 26, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Healthy plants. No purple stems or petioles at all. Textbook pic of a healthy indoor cannabis garden in the vegetative stage of growth. What is your medium they are growing in?


When u have red stems that bad?


----------



## martyg (May 26, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Healthy plants. No purple stems or petioles at all. Textbook pic of a healthy indoor cannabis garden in the vegetative stage of growth. What is your medium they are growing in?


Pro mix and plenty of bennies. They're just starting to show sex. Vegging for another 4 wks. Will transplant into 10 gal pots soon


----------



## martyg (May 26, 2016)

Cannot wait to flower these. First time running sins gear. Have other packs of sins stuff that am starting this week


----------



## since1991 (May 26, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> When u have red stems that bad?


Iam not going there. Big dustup on another thread. Iam staying away from all that jazz. Lets just say my most successful crops were nicw and fully green like the photo above. Lol


----------



## since1991 (May 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> Cannot wait to flower these. First time running sins gear. Have other packs of sins stuff that am starting this week


Me too. I just dont have room and i gotta ditch my blackwater....chem4 og...knockoff blue dream (but its awesome) and my glue s1. Running 10 or more strains is ridiculous and hurts my weights. None of them peform exactly alike which is a good and bad thing for my operation. But onward through the fog i grow.


----------



## since1991 (May 26, 2016)

I get attached to my performers. And its a bad habit. Good growers throw shit out without thinking twice...its hard for me. I hate regrets.


----------



## martyg (May 26, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Me too. I just dont have room and i gotta ditch my blackwater....chem4 og...knockoff blue dream (but its awesome) and my glue s1. Running 10 or more strains is ridiculous and hurts my weights. None of them peform exactly alike which is a good and bad thing for my operation. But onward through the fog i grow.


I hear you. I'm running around 20 diff right now. But have had 40+ diff strains all going at the same time was very interesting for sure


----------



## Traxx187 (May 26, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Iam not going there. Big dustup on another thread. Iam staying away from all that jazz. Lets just say my most successful crops were nicw and fully green like the photo above. Lol


Haha insee thanks!


----------



## martyg (May 26, 2016)

I just pick what I would want to smoke in 9wks. And am always able have diff meds on hand. Usually put 7-10 diff strains in my flower rooms each month


----------



## since1991 (May 26, 2016)

I got patients and iam a caregiver. They can be demanding. One of them is an amputee and has to have specific kushy indicas. I finally said "oh yeah you picky crippled fuker" (not really - its a relative) and proceeded to dish out the Blue Power. ...Petrol. ...Sins Og. She has since gotten very quiet. Lol. Shut her ass right up and Sins gear is her nightly bedtime medicine. Got her off of Percocets actually. Iam glad. Opiates are the horns of satan


----------



## Traxx187 (May 27, 2016)

since1991 said:


> I got patients and iam a caregiver. They can be demanding. One of them is an amputee and has to have specific kushy indicas. I finally said "oh yeah you picky crippled fuker" (not really - its a relative) and proceeded to dish out the Blue Power. ...Petrol. ...Sins Og. She has since gotten very quiet. Lol. Shut her ass right up and Sins gear is her nightly bedtime medicine. Got her off of Percocets actually. Iam glad. Opiates are the horns of satan


My fiancé and i just found out she has another auto immune disease  and so far we know she has inflammatory one but we dont know what type... She sometimes gets into so much pain sje crys to sleep and she says it feels like her vains hurt :/ shes on percs and the doc is taking her off prednisone or some shit... Dangerous shit... Didnt help for shit.. Thats why im on a mission for cbd maybe that could help with her inflammation!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

Red stems can be bad or can be a trait of the cultivar of pheno. Lots of cookies, GG4, Blueberry have red stems just natural no matter how much you feed them. Just have to know the traits of what you grow


----------



## since1991 (May 27, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> My fiancé and i just found out she has another auto immune disease  and so far we know she has inflammatory one but we dont know what type... She sometimes gets into so much pain sje crys to sleep and she says it feels like her vains hurt :/ shes on percs and the doc is taking her off prednisone or some shit... Dangerous shit... Didnt help for shit.. Thats why im on a mission for cbd maybe that could help with her inflammation!


Try to get the best pheno of Herijuana you can bro. Theres shit ones out there but the best of that strain is an all natural pain narcotic. Iam not kidding. Its like a natural safe opiate without the withdrawl sickness. Serious.


----------



## ky man (May 27, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Try to get the best pheno of Herijuana you can bro. Theres shit ones out there but the best of that strain is an all natural pain narcotic. Iam not kidding. Its like a natural safe opiate without the withdrawl sickness. Serious.


where can I get beans like that for I need just 5 just for my sealf.if you don't mind you can pm me where to order them from long as its in the states.Also thanks for that great info for I never heard of that and I know your true and not a bs..ky


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 27, 2016)

ky man said:


> where can I get beans like that for I need just 5 just for my sealf.if you don't mind you can pm me where to order them from long as its in the states.Also thanks for that great info for I never heard of that and I know your true and not a bs..ky


Breeder is Sannies Seeds. Not sure who if anyone in US is vending his seeds


----------



## since1991 (May 27, 2016)

ky man said:


> where can I get beans like that for I need just 5 just for my sealf.if you don't mind you can pm me where to order them from long as its in the states.Also thanks for that great info for I never heard of that and I know your true and not a bs..ky


I have no clue broseph. Ive smoked it here in michigan...further west....and out in California. Seen several cuts. Seen several herijuana plants. Bit ive never ran it. It shouldnt be hard to search it out these days. Its a true indica. Outdoors it stays short. Never seen a full out mature Herijuana indoors.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Red stems can be bad or can be a trait of the cultivar of pheno. Lots of cookies, GG4, Blueberry have red stems just natural no matter how much you feed them. Just have to know the traits of what you grow


My cbd thunderstrucks are turning purple lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Red stems can be bad or can be a trait of the cultivar of pheno. Lots of cookies, GG4, Blueberry have red stems just natural no matter how much you feed them. Just have to know the traits of what you grow


Yeah buddy! RHUpie... I'm ok with purple


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 27, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Yeah buddy! RHUpie... I'm ok with purple
> View attachment 3692842 View attachment 3692843 View attachment 3692848


What was this again. Blue lime pie x cherry pie?


----------



## dlftmyers (May 27, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Yeah buddy! RHUpie... I'm ok with purple
> View attachment 3692842 View attachment 3692843 View attachment 3692848


Wow! Very nice


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 27, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> What was this again. Blue lime pie x cherry pie?


Yessir Blue Lime Pie X Platinum Cherry Pie (BHOmb fam cut)


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 27, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Yessir platinum Cherry Pie (BHOmb fam cut)


Looks epic! Nice work


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 27, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Looks epic! Nice work


Round 2 on these gals in about 2-3 weeks


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Yeah buddy! RHUpie... I'm ok with purple
> View attachment 3692842 View attachment 3692843 View attachment 3692848


Killer bro. You showing those phenos to their true beauty. My Cherry Pie gets purple/red stems too love it fire. Great work bro


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Killer bro. You showing those phenos to their true beauty. My Cherry Pie gets purple/red stems too love it fire. Great work bro


I'm a little more acquainted with them as well lol next run should be flame!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 28, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Yeah buddy! RHUpie... I'm ok with purple
> View attachment 3692842 View attachment 3692843 View attachment 3692848


Holy shit, how did I miss this! Wow mate, that is some straight FIRE!!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit, how did I miss this! Wow mate, that is some straight FIRE!!


CBliss did a really nice job with the those crosses. That BLP male he used is looking like a stud muffin!!! I still have 4 BLP to search through again.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> CBliss did a really nice job with the those crosses. That BLP male he used is looking like a stud muffin!!! I still have 4 BLP to search through again.


Dude, I'm in love with the BLP I'm running, full KLP dom and reeks of lime! CBliss has done a stellar job with the crosses hey, his garden is unbelievable!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 28, 2016)

Pretty sure CB picked the male that most resembled the KLP momma Sin used in the creation of BLP originally.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 28, 2016)

RHUpie = Rhubarb Pie (Blp X Plat. Cherry Pie)
BLS = Blue Lime Slyme (BLP X Chernobyl Slymer cut)
CB = CannaBliss420
KLP = Key Lime Pie
BLP = Blue Lime Pie
lol I like acronyms. Here's a legend  in case your unfamiliar


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 28, 2016)

Blue Lime Slyme mmmmmmmmmm hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 28, 2016)

BLS 24 days


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 28, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3693957 BLS 24 days


Looks fkn awesome. Bet that will be tasty


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 28, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3693957 BLS 24 days


FROSSSSSSTY!! Nice work man


----------



## martyg (May 29, 2016)

@james hey bro can u tell which pheno I got here. First fem so far. plat d


----------



## martyg (May 29, 2016)

Same girl diff view plat d


----------



## martyg (May 29, 2016)

Stud! Plat d


----------



## martyg (May 29, 2016)

Tonight I'm starting pit boss. Sinfully sour. And sins skunk!


----------



## sky rocket (May 29, 2016)

martyg said:


> Tonight I'm starting pit boss. Sinfully sour. And sins skunk!


All 15 beans of each?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3695014 Same girl diff view plat d





martyg said:


> @james hey bro can u tell which pheno I got here. First fem so far. View attachment 3695013plat d


Looks like a mixed pheno that leans to the Blue Power side a lil more but there is plenty Platinum GSC mixed in. Not like the normal pheno I see so looking forward to seeing how she produces for you. 



martyg said:


> View attachment 3695016 Stud! Plat d


Your stud is def cookies lol. He has those fan leaf mutations that cookies puts out. My Plat D pheno does this grows buds in the middle of fan leaf stems, middle where are fingers on leaves meet and in middle of main branches in between nodes.


----------



## martyg (May 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks like a mixed pheno that leans to the Blue Power side a lil more but there is plenty Platinum GSC mixed in. Not like the normal pheno I see so looking forward to seeing how she produces for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stud is def cookies lol. He has those fan leaf mutations that cookies puts out. My Plat D pheno does this grows buds in the middle of fan leaf stems, middle where are fingers on leaves meet and in middle of main branches in between nodes.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## Ray black (May 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks like a mixed pheno that leans to the Blue Power side a lil more but there is plenty Platinum GSC mixed in. Not like the normal pheno I see so looking forward to seeing how she produces for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stud is def cookies lol. He has those fan leaf mutations that cookies puts out. My Plat D pheno does this grows buds in the middle of fan leaf stems, middle where are fingers on leaves meet and in middle of main branches in between nodes.



Got two packs of blue power to run again, stuff is delicious

My platinum delights are almost done, will throw up some pics


----------



## martyg (May 30, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> All 15 beans of each?


I usually do start all the beans in my packs at the same time. But idk. Another bean order arrived today of bodhi gear. So will prob start some of everything. Shits gonna get very interesting that's forsure


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 30, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Got two packs of blue power to run again, stuff is delicious
> 
> My platinum delights are almost done, will throw up some pics


I popped 3 Blue Power regs (freebies) with my Harlequin on Moonshine testers. Hoping to find a good keeper and/or nice daddy. 

I ran those blue power BX recently but never the regular BP. Pretty excited.


----------



## sky rocket (May 30, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I popped 3 Blue Power regs (freebies) with my Harlequin on Moonshine testers. Hoping to find a good keeper and/or nice daddy.
> 
> I ran those blue power BX recently but never the regular BP. Pretty excited.


How did it go with the run of thr blue power bx?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2016)

Truepower OG


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2016)

SinMint Cookies #1


----------



## dlftmyers (May 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> SinMint Cookies #1
> 
> View attachment 3695699 View attachment 3695700


Looking good ...Nice and healthy..


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 30, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> How did it go with the run of thr blue power bx?


I didn't get to keep any cuttings but I had a great seed run at least. Tastes like shock tarts and is a nice bed time Indica.. Aesthetically pleasing for sure...


----------



## sky rocket (May 30, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I didn't get to keep any cuttings but I had a great seed run at least. Tastes like shock tarts and is a nice bed time Indica.. Aesthetically pleasing for sure...
> 
> View attachment 3695732
> View attachment 3695733


Nice! I still have 


akhiymjames said:


> Truepower OG
> 
> View attachment 3695696 View attachment 3695698


ak are they in veg or flower?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 30, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice! I still have


Ya I have a good chunk left I'll be selecting a keeper eventually. You will love em.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice! I still have
> 
> ak are they in veg or flower?


Veg bro I gotta another small SinMint female to transplant too I'll show her when she gets much better


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 30, 2016)

Looking for a lil info on pit boss.. Any help would be much apreciated..


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Looking for a lil info on pit boss.. Any help would be much apreciated..


Don't see this one too much but the mom of the cross is El Jefe clone only cross of p91 x SDHogs Breath. Big yielding cross of flavorful buds. I tested a cross with the same mom different dad but this cross should be better with the Blue Power dad. Blue Power is the shit sour berry kushy flavors and smells. Should be a great pairing.


----------



## Ray black (May 30, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I popped 3 Blue Power regs (freebies) with my Harlequin on Moonshine testers. Hoping to find a good keeper and/or nice daddy.
> 
> I ran those blue power BX recently but never the regular BP. Pretty excited.



Awesome

Sin City is great gear, I can't say enough about them

Just finished platinum delights, it was super dank
7 gals, 5 phenos

Promise will get pics up soon of them


----------



## Ray black (May 30, 2016)

Camera is always at the shop and I'm a really big pothead lol


----------



## dlftmyers (May 31, 2016)

@akhiymjames. I started another Blue Power fem and i was wanting to mainline her do you think she would do well or should i top her and veg her for a long time to get a better yield..I really haven't seen anyone mainline the Blue Power so that's why i was thinking of doing it
Or any other suggestions I would be grateful
Thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (May 31, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> @akhiymjames. I started another Blue Power fem and i was wanting to mainline her do you think she would do well or should i top her and veg her for a long time to get a better yield..I really haven't seen anyone mainline the Blue Power so that's why i was thinking of doing it
> Or any other suggestions would be grateful
> Thanks


I haven't grown it but I do know some phenos to not really like to be topped but I think it may do fine. But some strains don't like to be topped a lot so maybe a few and lst'd to make secondaries come up and be tops which is what I do


----------



## dlftmyers (May 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I haven't grown it but I do know some phenos to not really like to be topped but I think it may do fine. But some strains don't like to be topped a lot so maybe a few and lst'd to make secondaries come up and be tops which is what I do


I've ran her about 5 times now she doesn't to bad when topped. . I think I'll mainline her just to see how she does and try something different from the clones i get from her....Do you know how many phenoms the Blue Power has?
Thanks Again


----------



## akhiymjames (May 31, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> I've ran her about 5 times now she doesn't to bad when topped. . I think I'll mainline her just to see how she does and try something different from the clones i get from her....Do you know how many phenoms the Blue Power has?
> Thanks Again


Not sure on that what's being sold in banks are f2 so should have a lil diversity in the phenos I know of the lemon berry pheno more like dad and the sour kushy pheno more like more should be 50/50 and maybe some that show some recessive traits.


----------



## dlftmyers (May 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Not sure on that what's being sold in banks are f2 so should have a lil diversity in the phenos I know of the lemon berry pheno more like dad and the sour kushy pheno more like more should be 50/50 and maybe some that show some recessive traits.


Okay thanks....i got my fem Blue Power beans from ngr seeds when the first opened


----------



## akhiymjames (May 31, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> Okay thanks....i got my fem Blue Power beans from ngr seeds when the first opened


I had a pack of them and gave them away mostly lol. Had one seed left and grew it out but lost it. My cuzzo didn't even grow the beans so I may see if he still has them lol. I can def use some Blue Power in my life.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 1, 2016)

James...any word yet when the next sin drop is?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> James...any word yet when the next sin drop is?


Nothing bro haven't heard a word. It's Cup time so they will be doing the Cups and selling beans there so hopefully be a drop some in summer or right after but I'm clueless just like everyone else lol


----------



## greencropper (Jun 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Nothing bro haven't heard a word. It's Cup time so they will be doing the Cups and selling beans there so hopefully be a drop some in summer or right after but I'm clueless just like everyone else lol


thanks bro, its been a few yrs now since sinmints were available it seems, anyways theres plenty of projects to do till they come round again


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> James...any word yet when the next sin drop is?


Were just being told to keep an eye on Sins IG feed...Sin mentioned there was some SinMints in the oven a cpl months ago.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 1, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Were just being told to keep an eye on Sins IG feed...Sin mentioned there was some SinMints in the oven a cpl months ago.


thanks for the tip man


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thanks for the tip man


Np brotha! Here's the link to the Sins Seed Releases forum

http://www.homeofthedank.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?7-Seed-Releases


----------



## martyg (Jun 1, 2016)

More plat d girls
Just took pics today


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 1, 2016)

My little Blue Power that I'm thinking about mainling her


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 1, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> My little Blue Power that I'm thinking about mainling her


I say go for it, the BP BX I grew wasn't phased by any topping or training I did. She seems pretty sturdy.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 1, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I say go for it, the BP BX I grew wasn't phased by any topping or training I did. She seems pretty sturdy.


Thanks I'm definitely going to try it..I've only mainlined one plant before which is my Avatar (C.S.S.H) turned out great...so i think I'll give it another go
I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 1, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks I'm definitely going to try it..I've only mainlined one plant before which is my Avatar (C.S.S.H) turned out great...so i think I'll give it another go
> I'll keep you guys updated


Nice, yeah I just finished a CSSH. Huge golf ball buds, super unique smell, potency was to be desired though. I only planted one seed though. Seems like a good commercial strain. Yours looks like it yielded even more than mine.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 2, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks I'm definitely going to try it..I've only mainlined one plant before which is my Avatar (C.S.S.H) turned out great...so i think I'll give it another go
> I'll keep you guys updated


Mainlined??


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Mainlined??


building a manifold under the plant, 1 main stalk with multiple heads from the 1 main. In the organic section, subcool subsection there is a thread on it


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> building a manifold under the plant, 1 main stalk with multiple heads from the 1 main. In the organic section, subcool subsection there is a thread on it


Google Nugbuckets mainline  another good explanation


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 2, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Google Nugbuckets mainline  another good explanation


Thats the thread Im talking about . Nuggs started that thread. But yeah growweedeasy.com has the whole article there too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 2, 2016)

Here it is 
http://rollitup.org/t/the-main-lining-thread.542308/


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats the thread Im talking about . Nuggs started that thread. But yeah growweedeasy.com has the whole article there too


So that's where i saw it!! lol stoner moment...


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 2, 2016)

Platy D doing her thang


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 2, 2016)

These things won't stop packing triches....


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 2, 2016)

If I dust the Rhubarb Pie with the pollen from the 2 Slymer males I think I'll have something to start a breeding project.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 2, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3697809 These things won't stop packing triches....


Looks great...Is she under led's?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 2, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> Looks great...Is she under led's?


Yeah it's an Xp400 from Summit Grow Labs. They love the light but I'm working midnights and the wifey watered them Monday morning. Only prob is they drink about 1-1.5gal every 3 days and I'm guessing she used maybe .25 gal each lol. Kinda wasted the bottom 3 sets of branches and I hope it doesn't stunt them too hard. Shitty time for it to happen right before swell but. O well she learned to text me if she's unsure and I learned to bring her downstairs a lot more lol. They're pumping frost but I'm thinking yields going to suffer.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 2, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Yeah it's an Xp400 from Summit Grow Labs. They love the light but I'm working midnights and the wifey watered them Monday morning. Only prob is they drink about 1-1.5gal every 3 days and I'm guessing she used maybe .25 gal each lol. Kinda wasted the bottom 3 sets of branches and I hope it doesn't stunt them too hard. Shitty time for it to happen right before swell but. O well she learned to text me if she's unsure and I learned to bring her downstairs a lot more lol. They're pumping frost but I'm thinking yields going to suffer.


*looks over shoulder* Yeah man, never let a woman in the garden! *looks over shoulder again* 

I would have been in real trouble had she read that!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 2, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> *looks over shoulder* Yeah man, never let a woman in the garden! *looks over shoulder again*
> 
> I would have been in real trouble had she read that!


Need her trained up for when I'm old and decrepit lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 2, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3697809 These things won't stop packing triches....


Damnit man, looks fukn unreal!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damnit man, looks fukn unreal!


Hope it hits like it looks !!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 2, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Hope it hits like it looks !!


Man you are straight up killing it, I'm sure it will hit you hard!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man you are straight up killing it, I'm sure it will hit you hard!!


Thks Easty!


----------



## martyg (Jun 3, 2016)

Can't wait for these babies!


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 3, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3698631 Can't wait for these babies!


Is that how you germ you seeds with the spin cycle on? Lol j/k. How many bens in each zip lock bag?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 3, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Is that how you germ you seeds with the spin cycle on? Lol j/k. How many bens in each zip lock bag?


Spin cycle is the secret too all females


----------



## martyg (Jun 3, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Is that how you germ you seeds with the spin cycle on? Lol j/k. How many bens in each zip lock bag?


Lmao!! No bud. I do it in my laundry room just cause there's a sink close Then I move them out to my growage lol there's 6 beans in each. I started other as well. Bodhi


----------



## martyg (Jun 3, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Spin cycle is the secret too all females


Damn right!!


----------



## martyg (Jun 3, 2016)

I snap a pic of six wks in tonight. 10 Plat d's are going in, in another 3 wks. All in 10gal homes now


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 3, 2016)

Just saw Sin post that TCD will be released soon!


----------



## martyg (Jun 3, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Just saw Sin post that TCD will be released soon!


What's this?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 3, 2016)

martyg said:


> What's this?


Triple cherry Diesel (Buddhas triplets x sour jack)


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 3, 2016)

Looks like I'll be adding Platinum Delights to the current crop. Got an in stock notification from MWS and snatched the last of 2 packs. They q
were in stock for the last 4 days suprisingly.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Looks like I'll be adding Platinum Delights to the current crop. Got an in stock notification from MWS and snatched the last of 2 packs. They q
> were in stock for the last 4 days suprisingly.


saw that day before yesterday and thought to post it up, but I forgot


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> saw that day before yesterday and thought to post it up, but I forgot


Lol yeah I was selfishly keeping it on the down low.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Lol yeah I was selfishly keeping it on the down low.


Lol you lucky I'm restricted on buying beans or I would've got one jk lol. I used to bean shop all day everyday lol not so much now so could've been possible. Your like me I be knowing stuff and don't always say lol


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol you lucky I'm restricted on buying beans or I would've got one jk lol. I used to bean shop all day everyday lol not so much now so could've been possible. Your like me I be knowing stuff and don't always say lol


My girl keeps me in check but she wasn't stopping this purchase lol. I gotta be done for awhile til I catch up.


----------



## martyg (Jun 4, 2016)

Wk 6.5 soon will be the home to my plat d girls! So anxious to fill with sins gear!!!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 4, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Looks like I'll be adding Platinum Delights to the current crop. Got an in stock notification from MWS and snatched the last of 2 packs. They q
> were in stock for the last 4 days suprisingly.


You live in the area? Just had my shipment snatched from MWS coming through Chicago...


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 4, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3699422 View attachment 3699423 Wk 6.5 soon will be the home to my plat d girls! So anxious to fill with sins gear!!!


WOW! Look at the jungle. ...


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 4, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3699422 View attachment 3699423 Wk 6.5 soon will be the home to my plat d girls! So anxious to fill with sins gear!!!


How many lights are you running man?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 4, 2016)

Just curious bcuz I know your from ONT like me and my hydro bill is fucking out of control lol. Highest prices in the country


----------



## martyg (Jun 4, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Just curious bcuz I know your from ONT like me and my hydro bill is fucking out of control lol. Highest prices in the country


8k in flower


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 4, 2016)

There's a Gino and a half! Per month... Am I close?


----------



## martyg (Jun 4, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> There's a Gino and a half! Per month... Am I close?


Mines abit more. I run 8 on a flip.


----------



## martyg (Jun 4, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> There's a Gino and a half! Per month... Am I close?


Damn bro you still got the rhupie?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 4, 2016)

Clone run about to start under the 1k


----------



## martyg (Jun 4, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Clone run about to start under the 1k


Damn that ones beautiful let me know if you ever want to trade any strains lol


----------



## martyg (Jun 4, 2016)

So far my plat d has been a fast rooting when cloned. 5 days and roots.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 4, 2016)

martyg said:


> So far my plat d has been a fast rooting when cloned. 5 days and roots.


Hell yeah buddy if be down to trade. Just got my liscence back after a 2yr "break" lol now I just need to find someone to insure me again...


----------



## martyg (Jun 4, 2016)

Wicked count. Started 13 plat d beans and ended up with 10 fems 3 boys lol. I like those numbers


----------



## martyg (Jun 4, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Hell yeah buddy if be down to trade. Just got my liscence back after a 2yr "break" lol now I just need to find someone to insure me again...


I've mailed cuts to bc before and received as well, lol even greyhound once


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 4, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> You live in the area? Just had my shipment snatched from MWS coming through Chicago...


Yup "Chicagoland". Did you pay for stealth? I've yet to have a pack snagged, though I rarely use over seas banks anymore,,


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

Cant believe the fuckwits are still grabbing seeds. Tax dollars NOT at work


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 4, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yup "Chicagoland". Did you pay for stealth? I've yet to have a pack snagged, though I rarely use over seas banks anymore,,


Yup. Every other pack i ordered came through ny, except this one which got snagged


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 4, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Yup. Every other pack i ordered came through ny, except this one which got snagged


That's unfortunate to hear. Hopefully my luck continues. Might wanna let Lewis aka @Midweek Song on here know if you haven't, probably good to know which methods are getting snagged to keep tabs plus Lewis is a stand up gentleman and will help you out.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 5, 2016)

Some chop day bud porn for you all  

Sinmints
 
 
 

BLP
 
 

Platinum delights


----------



## martyg (Jun 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Some chop day bud porn for you all
> 
> Sinmints
> View attachment 3700233
> ...


Wow looking good!!


----------



## martyg (Jun 5, 2016)

Has any one ever seen this before?two tap roots have came out of one seed?? Sinfully sour


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 5, 2016)

martyg said:


> I've mailed cuts to bc before and received as well, lol even greyhound once


I've seen single clone mailers with a little led inside.... Might need to look into that.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 5, 2016)

martyg said:


> Has any one ever seen this before?View attachment 3700264two tap roots have came out of one seed?? Sinfully sour


Twins! You can plant them and kill the weaker of the two. They'll compete in the root zone if you don't


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 5, 2016)

martyg said:


> Has any one ever seen this before?View attachment 3700264two tap roots have came out of one seed?? Sinfully sour


One of those doesn't look like a tap...just looks like a white cotyledon...strange


----------



## martyg (Jun 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> One of those doesn't look like a tap...just looks like a white cotyledon...strange


Nope two taps. Right from crack look


----------



## martyg (Jun 5, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I've seen single clone mailers with a little led inside.... Might need to look into that.


Nah we aren't far from each other. I'll pm you my list of strains later in the day buddy. Sound good


----------



## martyg (Jun 5, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Twins! You can plant them and kill the weaker of the two. They'll compete in the root zone if you don't


Yes I've been reading up on That. First time that's happened for me


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 5, 2016)

martyg said:


> Has any one ever seen this before?View attachment 3700264two tap roots have came out of one seed?? Sinfully sour


Just had twins,, Dynasty's Oregon Huckleberry X Ms Universe..survival of the fittest.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 5, 2016)

martyg said:


> Wow looking good!!


Thanks man, they are definitely photogenic girls!!


----------



## blackforest (Jun 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Some chop day bud porn for you all
> 
> Sinmints
> View attachment 3700233
> ...


Yes Please! I've never ran SinMints before, but I'm a huge fan of blue power. Here are 6 SM's in my new rebuilt uc system. Changed to 8 gal buckets and put the control bucket on the outside of the tent. Just topped them all and the roots are starting to really come out of the netpots and hit the water. They are getting ready to go bananas. Thanks for the inspiring images!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 5, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Yes Please! I've never ran SinMints before, but I'm a huge fan of blue power. Here are 6 SM's in my new rebuilt uc system. Changed to 8 gal buckets and put the control bucket on the outside of the tent. Just topped them all and the roots are starting to really come out of the netpots and hit the water. They are getting ready to go bananas. Thanks for the inspiring images!
> View attachment 3700802


You'll love it mate, it is one of the most beautiful, resinous, delicious smelling strains I've seen yet, I'm hanging to smoke some of her!! 
That's a real nice system you got there, please keep us updated with some pics!! 
And no worries mate, the proof is in the genetics, Sin does a wonderful job of finding the breeders!!


----------



## blackforest (Jun 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> You'll love it mate, it is one of the most beautiful, resinous, delicious smelling strains I've seen yet, I'm hanging to smoke some of her!!
> That's a real nice system you got there, please keep us updated with some pics!!
> And no worries mate, the proof is in the genetics, Sin does a wonderful job of finding the breeders!!


I..........CAN'T..........WAIT


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Some chop day bud porn for you all
> 
> Sinmints
> View attachment 3700233
> ...


Wow Mo! Spectacular looking ladies....great job!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 6, 2016)

Wait till my SinMints come up. This pheno gonna be fire


----------



## Beemo (Jun 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Some chop day bud porn for you all
> Sinmints
> View attachment 3700233
> View attachment 3700234
> View attachment 3700235


great job!!! looking good...

everytime i see sin mints now... it reminds me of @testiclees BONZA sinmints...


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Some chop day bud porn for you all
> 
> Sinmints
> View attachment 3700233
> ...


Awesome bro


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 6, 2016)

martyg said:


> Nope two taps. Right from crack lookView attachment 3700317


Twins


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 6, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Awesome bro


Cheers bro!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 6, 2016)

Beemo said:


> great job!!! looking good...
> 
> everytime i see sin mints now... it reminds me of @testiclees BONZA sinmints...


Thanks man! 
Yeah poor dude got ripped pretty hard hey, not good!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 6, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Wow Mo! Spectacular looking ladies....great job!


Thanks Stow, that means a lot mate!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks man!
> Yeah poor dude got ripped pretty hard hey, not good!



Pure bullshit but whatever he had was a looker. How is the mystery girl @testiclees ???


----------



## Straw Man (Jun 6, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Pure bullshit but whatever he had was a looker. How is the mystery girl @testiclees ???


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 6, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Pure bullshit but whatever he had was a looker. How is the mystery girl @testiclees ???


Yeah it still looked decent, just wasn't anything close to a sinmints!!


----------



## Ray black (Jun 6, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> F1 is the original offspring from the cross between the two parents, f2 would be a second generation from those original offspring. Usually more variation in the f2 of any strain but if they selected traits they like from the original offspring you may have a higher chance of some really great phenos.
> 
> Usually f1 is preferred by growers as there's less variety in whar you get but personally I've had great plants from f1 and f2. F2 especially you can hunt down some phenos that no one will have as they can be really unique in their expressions.
> 
> ...


Just grabbed power purps

Vault is filling up with Sin City gear 

Blue Power 2 packs

Sin Valley OG 1 pack

Sin OG 1 pack

Power Purps 2 packs

Im in love with sin city, lol

Use finished plat delights and fuck, it smells something fierce

Mostly kush with a slight, but very tasty licorice taste 

One pheno was tall and skinny. Yielded like shit it rock hard bugs that stunk the block up


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 6, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Just grabbed power purps
> 
> Vault is filling up with Sin City gear
> 
> ...


Licorice...that was the smell I was trying to think of for my Plat D but couldn't put my finger on it!!


----------



## Ray black (Jun 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Licorice...that was the smell I was trying to think of for my Plat D but couldn't put my finger on it!!



Yeah bro but it's really faint, glad you found that too Mo!

And if i think of licorice it's usually not that great. This is great 

Found it in most of them aside from the citrus Kush taste

Wonder what King James will say....


Great tight buds too, yummy gear man


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 6, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Yeah bro but it's really faint, glad you found that too Mo!
> 
> And if i think of licorice it's usually not that great. This is great
> 
> ...


Yea that's the perfect way to describe the sweetness. I get a lil sugar cookie doughy type smell with it but it's full on sour kush more than anything. Like you said stink up the block loud as hell but with the sweetness earthy kushy on backend. Rock hard buds great stuff. My pheno yields like shit lol. I got one in flower now just about 2 weeks in and buds starting to form. Glad you love that Plat D I surely do and I forgot about the cross I made with her so will Bx her soon


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 6, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Yeah bro but it's really faint, glad you found that too Mo!
> 
> And if i think of licorice it's usually not that great. This is great
> 
> ...


Yeah absolutely, it is only a hint but it's definitely there. I seem to have a grapey aroma coming through too!! 
And thanks mate, I'm in love with sin city gear now too ha ha.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 7, 2016)

#3 ThunderStruck transplanted this evening 

#2


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 9, 2016)

Triple Cherry Diesel 
71 day chop.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 9, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3703545 View attachment 3703546 View attachment 3703549 Triple Cherry Diesel
> 71 day chop.


That looks stunning mate, top work


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 9, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3703545 View attachment 3703546 View attachment 3703549 Triple Cherry Diesel
> 71 day chop.


Not that I'm a stalker fan boy or anything, but that's awful good work!


----------



## martyg (Jun 9, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3703545 View attachment 3703546 View attachment 3703549 Triple Cherry Diesel
> 71 day chop.


Yummy!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 9, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3703545 View attachment 3703546 View attachment 3703549 Triple Cherry Diesel
> 71 day chop.


That's a Sour D pheno right there. Awesome work bro I miss my Silverback Jack pheno like this. Great mix of GG4 and SourJack. Glad I have some more seeds.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 9, 2016)

Goddam baseball bats!! Lol. That was my keeper and the heaviest yielder of the bunch. Easy 2-2.5 lbs a light with a bunch of these gals. I've got pics of the other phenos. I'm just getting close to my data limit smh.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 9, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Goddam baseball bats!! Lol. That was my keeper and the heaviest yielder of the bunch. Easy 2-2.5 lbs a light with a bunch of these gals. I've got pics of the other phenos. I'm just getting close to my data limit smh.


I wouldn't cry about an easy 2.5 a light...what exactly are you running? That way I can start pheno hunting!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 9, 2016)

Another diesel leaner Cherry Dubble bubble Pheno


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 9, 2016)

@Phatlewtz Sin City Triple Cherry Diesel


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 9, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> @Phatlewtz Sin City Triple Cherry Diesel


I even knew that.....i just need to start saying no....total disconnect between here and IG sometimes (ok all the time)


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 9, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I even knew that.....i just need to start saying no....total disconnect between here and IG sometimes (ok all the time)


Lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 9, 2016)

I remember someone on this thread ordering from seed supreme and they were legit?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I remember someone on this thread ordering from seed supreme and they were legit?


Yeah @akhiymjames said they were legit, just not everything they say is in stock, is in fact in stock. Best to email and ask before making an order and getting the bait and switch


----------



## martyg (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes I ordered from them so true The website isn't that accurate at all
On their stock


----------



## martyg (Jun 9, 2016)

Almost time! Few plat d's!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm tempted to scoop some grape ape since I haven't seen it in stock anywhere for awhile... Hmmm


----------



## martyg (Jun 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm tempted to scoop some grape ape since I haven't seen it in stock anywhere for awhile... Hmmm


Well if it's from seed supreme I'd deff email first. I tried calling the number but wouldn't work


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm tempted to scoop some grape ape since I haven't seen it in stock anywhere for awhile... Hmmm


I thought grape ape is clone only strain.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 10, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I thought grape ape is clone only strain.


Apothecary has made grape ape seeds for years...how good it is..that is another question haha


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 10, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I thought grape ape is clone only strain.


The clone only your talking about is made my the same dude who runs Apothecary Brett so the seeds could be just as good but I doubt it. Don't hear people raving over his gear and only heard about Kaia Kush and Grape Ape


----------



## Beemo (Jun 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The clone only your talking about is made my the same dude who runs Apothecary Brett so the seeds could be just as good but I doubt it. Don't hear people raving over his gear and only heard about Kaia Kush and Grape Ape


im pretty sure that's apothecary version of grape ape... and not the famed oakland clone only grape ape...
just like his version of so many other "elite cuts" sfv, ghost og, platinum og, tahoe og, king lou, LOL he has them ALL.....
i seriously doubt anything apothecary has, is "authentic"
it might grow some decent crap...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The clone only your talking about is made my the same dude who runs Apothecary Brett so the seeds could be just as good but I doubt it. Don't hear people raving over his gear and only heard about Kaia Kush and Grape Ape


Agreed not much really said about it... There are some videos on the tube of some apothecary cookies OG and old school jams that look very tasty. I do wanna run some of that gear fsho


----------



## Beemo (Jun 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Agreed not much really said about it... There are some videos on the tube of some apothecary cookies OG and old school jams that look very tasty. I do wanna run some of that gear fsho


there's a reason why.. 
guess you dont really know about apothecary,,, cough, "snitch" cough, cough


hockeybry2 said:


> There are some videos on the tube of some apothecary cookies OG and old school jams that look very tasty. I do wanna run some of that gear fsho


lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 10, 2016)

Beemo said:


> there's a reason why..
> guess you dont really know about apothecary,,, cough, "snitch" cough, cough
> 
> lol


Lol I did hear of that folklore


----------



## Beemo (Jun 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Lol I did hear of that folklore


not folklore... I believe it....
go ahead,, ask other breeders'' 

good luck with those fortune cookies og... LOL


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 10, 2016)

Platinum D stuck in Chicago customs for last 4-5 days. Would be just my luck to have it snatched after waiting forever for it. Dude on the last page talking about getting packs snatched here in Chi got me sketchin!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 10, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Platinum D stuck in Chicago customs for last 4-5 days. Would be just my luck to have it snatched after waiting forever for it. Dude on the last page talking about getting packs snatched here in Chi got my sketchin!


Damn man that sucks yea they been snagging beans for last few years now. I remember there was a thread about this years ago lol they still on it. Hopefully you get them cus who knows when they come back in stock


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 10, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Platinum D stuck in Chicago customs for last 4-5 days. Would be just my luck to have it snatched after waiting forever for it. Dude on the last page talking about getting packs snatched here in Chi got my sketchin!


Mine just moved through chicago after 5 days...where'd ya get the plat D from?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 10, 2016)

Beemo said:


> not folklore... I believe it....
> go ahead,, ask other breeders''
> 
> good luck with those fortune cookies og... LOL


I heard the same......don't hear of many people running his gear, so i always assumed it was true.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 10, 2016)

Ssshhhh don't tell the wife just ordered Tangerine Power from Midweeksong  hopefully she won't notice lol yea right


----------



## Worcester (Jun 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ssshhhh don't tell the wife just ordered Tangerine Power from Midweeksong  hopefully she won't notice lol yea right


Good luck...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 10, 2016)

Worcester said:


> Good luck...


I need it lol BAD!!!!! Been wanting for too long and seen them there used code paid what I would pay at USA bank and I'm good  ready for those tangerine terps.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ssshhhh don't tell the wife just ordered Tangerine Power from Midweeksong  hopefully she won't notice lol yea right


Wife had it setup where the bank was calling her with every transaction. I fucking turned that shit right off!


----------



## Worcester (Jun 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I need it lol BAD!!!!! Been wanting for too long and seen them there used code paid what I would pay at USA bank and I'm good  ready for those tangerine terps.


Lewis bowling a strike!!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ssshhhh don't tell the wife just ordered Tangerine Power from Midweeksong  hopefully she won't notice lol yea right


Oh hailll naw!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ssshhhh don't tell the wife just ordered Tangerine Power from Midweeksong  hopefully she won't notice lol yea right


Ha ha seems a lot of us are in the same boat bro lol. 



Vnsmkr said:


> Wife had it setup where the bank was calling her with every transaction. I fucking turned that shit right off!


Definitely be turning that shit off bro lol. No way I'd be letting my mrs be taking calls about transactions ha ha.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ssshhhh don't tell the wife just ordered Tangerine Power from Midweeksong  hopefully she won't notice lol yea right


Thats why i use bitcoins


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Mine just moved through chicago after 5 days...where'd ya get the plat D from?


Midweek had two packs in stock so I snagged one. In stock emails for the win..hope mine arrives safe, if not I got some back up choices for re ship..



akhiymjames said:


> Damn man that sucks yea they been snagging beans for last few years now. I remember there was a thread about this years ago lol they still on it. Hopefully you get them cus who knows when they come back in stock


Yeah I've heard that but never had any bad luck. Guess I'm due at some point lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 11, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Midweek had two packs in stock so I snagged one. In stock emails for the win..hope mine arrives safe, if not I got some back up choices for re ship..
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've heard that but never had any bad luck. Guess I'm due at some point lol


I'm glad mines don't have to go through Chi Town lol NYC for the win lol so good I don't even pay for stealth no need. Man I'm getting excited for these Tangerine Powers. Potent citrus terps.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 11, 2016)

I've noticed a lot of sin gear getting sold out in the last week or two mostly the tangerine power, sins og, and the sin valley og....shit got hot!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm glad mines don't have to go through Chi Town lol NYC for the win lol so good I don't even pay for stealth no need. Man I'm getting excited for these Tangerine Powers. Potent citrus terps.


Yeah tang power was my choice if my packs snagged but since they're out I'm really liking the sound of sequoia strawberry..the fact they use it for their commercial grows tells me how much they like it. Think it may be underrated.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 12, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah tang power was my choice if my packs snagged but since they're out I'm really liking the sound of sequoia strawberry..the fact they use it for their commercial grows tells me how much they like it. Think it may be underrated.


They'll make it  ps I tossed some pics of my harlequin on moonshine testers on the sin city forum. I think you're right about the sequia strawberry, they look pretty danky


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 12, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> They'll make it  ps I tossed some pics of my harlequin on moonshine testers on the sin city forum. I think you're right about the sequia strawberry, they look pretty danky


Hell yeah I'll go check em out. I got promoted at my job so I've been working a shit ton and been slacking on my testing. Got a few days off coming up though gonna get my shit together and get it goin'..

One of my HOM's reeks already and it's only in veg. Hoping she's a winner.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 12, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Hell yeah I'll go check em out. I got promoted at my job so I've been working a shit ton and been slacking on my testing. Got a few days off coming up though gonna get my shit together and get it goin'..
> 
> One of my HOM's reeks already and it's only in veg. Hoping she's a winner.


Congrats buddy! The stems on mine are thick as hell and there's barely any side branching. Short and stout. I flipped them a little over a week ago. All female. I didn't veg mine for very long


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 12, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Congrats buddy! The stems on mine are thick as hell and there's barely any side branching. Short and stout


Yeah mine are still young cause I had to restart (cats ate 4 of 6 seedlings) but their node spacing is tight as all hell. Wasn't sure if it was cause I vegged w/ proper cfl instead of vegging with hps start to finish like I usually do or what. Let's hope for some short, bushy monsters.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 12, 2016)

My last bud of Blue Power 
Until my next Harvest


----------



## Worcester (Jun 12, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> My last bud of Blue Power
> Until my next Harvest View attachment 3706451


Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Chronikool (Jun 12, 2016)

Tangerine Power becomes a dad...! (x Ultimate Purple)


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2016)

Some dry bud shots  phone pics don't really do them justice but you get the idea!!

Sinmints
 

Platinum delights
 

Blue lime pie


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 12, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Some dry bud shots  phone pics don't really do them justice but you get the idea!!
> 
> Sinmints
> View attachment 3706604
> ...


If you was stuck on a island and you had to choose one of those buds which one would it be?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> If you was stuck on a island and you had to choose one of those buds which one would it be?


Oooh that's a hard choice but I'd have to say the platinum delights, she has a full knock out stone and tastes amazing!! The sinmints is a very close second though!


----------



## Chronikool (Jun 12, 2016)

If anybody is still interested.....lookz like my Petroleum Nightmare is a girl....taking clones next week.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2016)

Chronikool said:


> If anybody is still interested.....lookz like my Petroleum Nightmare is a girl....taking clones next week.
> 
> View attachment 3706662 View attachment 3706663


Wicked! This is one strain I'm keen to see


----------



## Chronikool (Jun 12, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wicked! This is one strain I'm keen to see


Same....this one lone seed has been sitting in my cupboard for over 2 yearz.... well overdue... !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 12, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oooh that's a hard choice but I'd have to say the platinum delights, she has a full knock out stone and tastes amazing!! The sinmints is a very close second though!


I look fwd to the 1's you sent. Sounds fukn awesome to say the least


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I look fwd to the 1's you sent. Sounds fukn awesome to say the least


Yeah man, they'll be fire for sure!!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 12, 2016)

Might be a little late remember couple people looking for tangerine power, just seen dank team had 6 in stock and flash sale for two days still


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 13, 2016)

http://dankteam.com/products/scs-tp-15-sticker-pack

There's the link to those beans guys. They aren't listed on the site. I picked up a pack of them yesterday.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 13, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> http://dankteam.com/products/scs-tp-15-sticker-pack
> 
> There's the link to those beans guys. They aren't listed on the site. I picked up a pack of them yesterday.


How was you able to order them if they are not listed on the site?


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 13, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> How was you able to order them if they are not listed on the site?



That link goes to the shopify side of the store. When you click on a strain that you are interested in you will see the cart in the upper right hand corner. Click on the cart and it will tell you that you cart is emptying and to continue browsing click here. Click on here and you are taken to the shopify side of the store.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 13, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> http://dankteam.com/products/scs-tp-15-sticker-pack
> 
> There's the link to those beans guys. They aren't listed on the site. I picked up a pack of them yesterday.


Thanks for clearing that up. Didnt even realize they weren't on site. I end up using the other way most of the time due to that being the most current stock .


----------



## Ray black (Jun 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bodhi bro. You won't be sorry



Nice, bodhi is decent


Sin skunk, about to pop some!!

James, sinfully sour or true power?

Your thoughts are appreciated


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 13, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Nice, bodhi is decent
> 
> 
> Sin skunk, about to pop some!!
> ...


The Sins Skunk is new looks like a great cross @bigworm6969 tested it. He could give you more info than me. Truepower OG I'm growing now. Got one lady to survive from my dog eating the other two lol but she looks great very OG dom with BP mixed in. Not reeking in veg but much stronger branching than OG and better stacking too

Truepower OG


----------



## Ray black (Jun 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The Sins Skunk is new looks like a great cross @bigworm6969 tested it. He could give you more info than me. Truepower OG I'm growing now. Got one lady to survive from my dog eating the other two lol but she looks great very OG dom with BP mixed in. Not reeking in veg but much stronger branching than OG and better stacking too
> 
> Truepower OG
> View attachment 3706935 View attachment 3706938 View attachment 3706940



Cool, will check in with him


Nice lookin lady bro

I have picked up A LOT of sin gear in the last couple months....

Kinda blown away and lovin them


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 13, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Cool, will check in with him
> 
> 
> Nice lookin lady bro
> ...


I love Sin City gear bro some of my favorite if not my favorite. I love what they are doing and their stud males are great. Anything Blue Power touches is flame!!! I just ordered Tangerine Power snd still have a few I will get too soon. I will be getting some more Sin City when Platinum a Delights and SinMints restock and will be getting some older out of stock gear I found


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 13, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> That link goes to the shopify side of the store. When you click on a strain that you are interested in you will see the cart in the upper right hand corner. Click on the cart and it will tell you that you cart is emptying and to continue browsing click here. Click on here and you are taken to the shopify side of the store.View attachment 3706864View attachment 3706867


Wish I knew about this earlier lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Wish I knew about this earlier lol


That's what I said I could got my beans cheaper and didn't have to worry about customs lol oh well I should be good never had problems with overseas coming to eat coast through NY. Just rather get them from right here in states and cheaper too lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's what I said I could got my beans cheaper and didn't have to worry about customs lol oh well I should be good never had problems with overseas coming to eat coast through NY. Just rather get them from right here in states and cheaper too lol


Luckily mine arrived safe and price wasn't too terrible. Single seed center has always done me right


----------



## Beemo (Jun 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's what I said I could got my beans cheaper and didn't have to worry about customs lol oh well I should be good never had problems with overseas coming to eat coast through NY. Just rather get them from right here in states and cheaper too lol


tangerine power for under 70? thats a steal


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 13, 2016)

Beemo said:


> tangerine power for under 70? thats a steal


You ain't lying bro I feel so salty now lol my order did ship today so should be here some time next week



hockeybry2 said:


> Luckily mine arrived safe and price wasn't too terrible. Single seed center has always done me right


Never had problems with overseas just hate the prices and I never get guaranteed shipping so if one was to get snagged my loss but oh we'll never had to so not gonna start now but that's why I prefer USA banks


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Wish I knew about this earlier lol


I was browsing to feed my addiction before the 25% was over an ran across this them. Wish I could of have heads up earlier


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You ain't lying bro I feel so salty now lol my order did ship today so should be here some time next week
> 
> 
> 
> Never had problems with overseas just hate the prices and I never get guaranteed shipping so if one was to get snagged my loss but oh we'll never had to so not gonna start now but that's why I prefer USA banks


Usa all day


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 13, 2016)

PD landed. Bes believe I'll be throwing these in soil tonight,,


----------



## Kalonji (Jun 13, 2016)

guys does this look like it could be a Sin City jawn?View attachment 3707156


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 13, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> PD landed. Bes believe I'll be throwing these in soil tonight,,
> View attachment 3707148


Heck yeah ...where'd you scoop those from? Regs?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 13, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> PD landed. Bes believe I'll be throwing these in soil tonight,,
> View attachment 3707148


Woo hoo!! Great news buddy


----------



## Ray black (Jun 13, 2016)

Hey James I got a killer cut of the PD

took a clipping from flower and she rooted and is taking off

seriously will put pics up tonight

my keeper looked kinda like yours man less the purple and not as cool..

crazy yummy fire though. and I do get the cookie dough smell with the one I kept. Think that Durban Poison that's in the PGSC comes through with that faint licorice I mentioned. This keeper is pure sweet sugary kush funk. the trichomes are tough and not greasy/runny so she will make some awesome concentrates too


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 13, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Hey James I got a killer cut of the PD
> 
> took a clipping from flower and she rooted and is taking off
> 
> ...


Throw up some pics bro would love to see. Platinum Delights is a good one may even be better than SinMints. So glad to have my lady back I missed her  @skunkwreck is killing it with her


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Heck yeah ...where'd you scoop those from? Regs?


Regs. Midweek had two packs and I waited all week to get paid and somehow it stayed in stock. Must have been meant to be. Surprised it wasn't one of you guys who got the other pack.


----------



## Ray black (Jun 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Throw up some pics bro would love to see. Platinum Delights is a good one may even be better than SinMints. So glad to have my lady back I missed her  @skunkwreck is killing it with her



This one I thought looked like your James

I got to keep her too

Kept a little buddling, she rooted, and is now taking off in a veg cycle again. It usually works so I will let you know if she gets back to a veg state alright.


----------



## Ray black (Jun 13, 2016)

This one Fucking stunk... low yield but LOUD


----------



## Ray black (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Ray black (Jun 13, 2016)

Last one was White Nightmare Hash, super clean and tasty


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 13, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> PD landed. Bes believe I'll be throwing these in soil tonight,,
> View attachment 3707148


Nice score my friend!


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jun 14, 2016)

Ah so this is where all the cool kids hang out. Hows it going all?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 14, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> Ah so this is where all the cool kids hang out. Hows it going all?


HAHAHAHA wassup bro


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 14, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> Ah so this is where all the cool kids hang out. Hows it going all?


 Yo! Welcome to RIU (aka the shit show),,,


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 14, 2016)

Welcome to the jungle, its all fun n games. Anyone know if there is some Blue Power in stock anywhere?


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jun 14, 2016)

Enjoying the day! I just picked up some Rosé and Pit Boss. Looking at picking up a few more strains today


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jun 14, 2016)

SinMint Cookies F3











I only popped a couple and flowered just this one, super dank kush smell almost a hint of cheese. Going to pop a few more after this summer is over.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 14, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Welcome to the jungle, its all fun n games. Anyone know if there is some Blue Power in stock anywhere?


Midweek song for sure. Thought I saw it elsewhere I'd have to look again..


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jun 14, 2016)

Has anyone ordered from sea of seeds? They have a couple of packs I would like to try. I am also thinking about hitting up TDT while they are still having a sale


----------



## Ray black (Jun 14, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Welcome to the jungle, its all fun n games. Anyone know if there is some Blue Power in stock anywhere?



Single seed centre 

BP f2's


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 14, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> Has anyone ordered from sea of seeds? They have a couple of packs I would like to try. I am also thinking about hitting up TDT while they are still having a sale


Haven't used SOS for years, since they lost their card facilities...pretty sure they are still legit though.


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jun 15, 2016)

I placed an order with them for Buddhas on Moonshine and nightmare OG. I will let everyone know how it goes. I picked up a lot of SCS yesterday from many different banks, I am excited.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 15, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> I placed an order with them for Buddhas on Moonshine and nightmare OG. I will let everyone know how it goes. I picked up a lot of SCS yesterday from many different banks, I am excited.


Let me know if it's legit had been eyeing those Buddahs on Moonshine for a while just was leery about the bank. You in USA right?


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jun 15, 2016)

Yeah I am in Oregon.


----------



## martyg (Jun 15, 2016)

How is the stretch on the plat d once induced into flower?


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jun 15, 2016)

Here is the list of what I ordered. Hopefully everything makes is.

Rosé
Pitt Boss
Sequoia Strawberry
Tangerine Power
Nightmare OG
Buddhas on Moonshine
White Nightmare
Blue Power
Petroleum Nightmare
Sin Valley OG
True Power OG
Sour Nightmare
Rappers Delight
Over the Moon Kush
Sin's Skunk
Lilac Jack
White Cranberries

I went a bit crazy adding to my collection but I am very happy to have a nice selection of genetics to work with. Does anyone have reccomendations on what I should start first? I am currently running Medical glue, Incredible Power and Aliens on Moonshine. I was thinking about running Rosé and Buddhas on moonshine next, Thoughts?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 15, 2016)

martyg said:


> How is the stretch on the plat d once induced into flower?


Like a mofo....I flipped mine at18" and it's now standing around 42" with a lil super cropping .


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jun 15, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> Has anyone ordered from sea of seeds? They have a couple of packs I would like to try. I am also thinking about hitting up TDT while they are still having a sale


I just ordered from TDT last Friday, supposed to be here tomorrow according to tracking. Got 25 percent off of ihg- white animal, Jordan of the islands- blue Hawaiian, and moxie- snake venom.


----------



## martyg (Jun 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Like a mofo....I flipped mine at18" and it's now standing around 42" with a lil super cropping .


Good to know thx. I'm trying for some plat d trees!!


----------



## martyg (Jun 15, 2016)

Flipping in 7 days cannot wait. This will be my first run of sin city gear.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 15, 2016)

martyg said:


> How is the stretch on the plat d once induced into flower?


The plat cookies pheno stretches pretty hard, the BP pheno stays short and squat


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 15, 2016)

martyg said:


> Good to know thx. I'm trying for some plat d trees!!


I think the Plat. D would be a perfect candidate for a vertical grow....top it once at the first node like the mainling method then let'em grow....I've noticed you need large plants or lots of super cropping to get a yield plus the SCing makes for stronger stems...with mine as it is I'm hoping to get 2 zips from her . Good luck and happy growing  BTW most of this is conjectural as this is my first grow with this awesome strain . So keep that in mind lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> The plat cookies pheno stretches pretty hard, the BP pheno stays short and squat


I got the cookie leaning pheno


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I got the cookie leaning pheno


Yeah I had one of each but the cookie pheno passed on before I got to grow her out under the LED. She was a stretcher!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I had one of each but the cookie pheno passed on before I got to grow her out under the LED. She was a stretcher!!


I'd like to see a BP dom Plat. D


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'd like to see a BP dom Plat. D


The pics I put up earlier in the thread of the Plat D was from the BP dom pheno. The buds went all the way down the stem, unlike the Sinmints which just had the typical solid nug on top


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 15, 2016)

To save you going back, here she is...


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 15, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> Here is the list of what I ordered. Hopefully everything makes is.
> 
> Rosé
> Pitt Boss
> ...


Where did you find Tangerine Power, Sequoia Strawberry. And White Nightmare in stock?


----------



## martyg (Jun 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I got the cookie leaning pheno


How's it look. I have multiple phenos. Some are growing slower than others


----------



## martyg (Jun 15, 2016)

Ht


eastcoastmo said:


> The plat cookies pheno stretches pretty hard, the BP pheno stays short and squat


I got 10 diff fems ranging from 17 to 42 inches in height from top of soil. All in 10 gal pots and am vegging for another 7 days. Pinched for the final time today


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> To save you going back, here she is...
> View attachment 3708614


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## martyg (Jun 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'd like to see a BP dom Plat. D


One sec


----------



## martyg (Jun 15, 2016)

Plat d bp Dom.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 15, 2016)

martyg said:


> How's it look. I have multiple phenos. Some are growing slower than others


Go to my thread " Skunkwrecks next misadventures" page 17 and you'll see her .


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jun 15, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Where did you find Tangerine Power, Sequoia Strawberry. And White Nightmare in stock?


SS and WN from Midweek Song
TP from TDT


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Go to my thread " Skunkwrecks next misadventures" page 17 and you'll see her .


Post her here too bro lol Sin City thread needs some love too  your killing it with her


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 15, 2016)

Blue Power dom plants will be shorter in height with thicker stronger stems and big fat fans. Also will have better more spacing too


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Post her here too bro lol Sin City thread needs some love too  your killing it with her


Low on data bro but I'll try lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 15, 2016)

Platinum Delights
(AK pheno)


----------



## ky man (Jun 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> To save you going back, here she is...
> View attachment 3708614


What is the name of this pretty plant,I wount some of that for it looks dam tasty..ky


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 15, 2016)

ky man said:


> What is the name of this pretty plant,I wount some of that for it looks dam tasty..ky


Platinum Delights....Blue Power dom


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Platinum DelightsView attachment 3708757


daaaaaammmmmnnnnnnn!!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 15, 2016)

How sensitive are the Plat. D's for those that have grown it? Every cookie cross I grow gets real finicky if the pH isn't in perfect range..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 15, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> How sensitive are the Plat. D's for those that have grown it? Every cookie cross I grow gets real finicky if the pH isn't in perfect range..


I didn't have any issues with mine mate, i used organic soil and was feeding with tap water that had a pH of 7.3. Only thing i did was let it sit for a few days to dechlorinate.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 15, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> How sensitive are the Plat. D's for those that have grown it? Every cookie cross I grow gets real finicky if the pH isn't in perfect range..


I don't even pH anymore but the pheno I have doesn't like a lot of nitrogen .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 15, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> daaaaaammmmmnnnnnnn!!!


You should see her in person....the pics don't do her justice .


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jun 15, 2016)

Sorry for the poor picture quality. Here is my tent full of SCS.


----------



## martyg (Jun 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You should see her in person....the pics don't do her justice .


They never do


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 15, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> Here is the list of what I ordered. Hopefully everything makes is.
> 
> Rosé
> Pitt Boss
> ...


Dam did you buy single seeds or the whole pack for each strain?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I don't even pH anymore but the pheno I have doesn't like a lot of nitrogen .


Actually she doesn't like a lot of N she will claw with N toxicity if hit with too much. She can be sensitive just like Thefarmer12 said but long as it's not pushed too hard should be good. I don't ph anything in soil no need use straight tap water. Only ph with hydro. 

I'm so giggly when I see you killing it with my baby man gonna keep saying it bro but you have her on point and then some.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 15, 2016)

Blue Lime Pie putting in work


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Actually she doesn't like a lot of N she will claw with N toxicity if hit with too much. She can be sensitive just like Thefarmer12 said but long as it's not pushed too hard should be good. I don't ph anything in soil no need use straight tap water. Only ph with hydro.
> 
> I'm so giggly when I see you killing it with my baby man gonna keep saying it bro but you have her on point and then some.


Thanks for the kind words bro like I said before it's good genetics doing what they do .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Blue Lime Pie putting in work
> 
> View attachment 3708911 View attachment 3708912


I bet she's gonna be funky .


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I bet she's gonna be funky .


Yea she has a great sour key lime candy smell once further alone. She's only 3 weeks in and putting out more than anything. Very fast finisher. If you want her bro you can get her too


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Actually she doesn't like a lot of N she will claw with N toxicity if hit with too much. She can be sensitive just like Thefarmer12 said but long as it's not pushed too hard should be good. I don't ph anything in soil no need use straight tap water. Only ph with hydro.
> 
> I'm so giggly when I see you killing it with my baby man gonna keep saying it bro but you have her on point and then some.


Yeah if you look at the pic close you can see a bit of nute burn on the tips of the leaves , had to back down a lil on the N .


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Yeah if you look at the pic close you can see a bit of nute burn on the tips of the leaves , had to back down a lil on the N .


Honestly I think you fine I pushed her harder than that but your right there and the pics shows it. Your fine keep killing bro but a lil back off won't hurt


----------



## Ray black (Jun 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> To save you going back, here she is...
> View attachment 3708614



Damn Moe........looking great


----------



## Ray black (Jun 16, 2016)

Here is the Plat Delight Keeper

She is lifting off and reverting back to veg. success!

This one is good stuff


----------



## Ray black (Jun 16, 2016)

Dream Beaver X White Nightmare


----------



## Ray black (Jun 16, 2016)

Skywalker OG Kush X White Nightmare


----------



## Ray black (Jun 16, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> How sensitive are the Plat. D's for those that have grown it? Every cookie cross I grow gets real finicky if the pH isn't in perfect range..



I tend to be a little rough on my girls so some don't survive me

PD did great, didn't lose one lady and no mutants. all were strong and vigorous and forgiving


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I didn't have any issues with mine mate, i used organic soil and was feeding with tap water that had a pH of 7.3. Only thing i did was let it sit for a few days to dechlorinate.





skunkwreck said:


> I don't even pH anymore but the pheno I have doesn't like a lot of nitrogen .





akhiymjames said:


> Actually she doesn't like a lot of N she will claw with N toxicity if hit with too much. She can be sensitive just like Thefarmer12 said but long as it's not pushed too hard should be good. I don't ph anything in soil no need use straight tap water. Only ph with hydro.
> 
> I'm so giggly when I see you killing it with my baby man gonna keep saying it bro but you have her on point and then some.





Ray black said:


> I tend to be a little rough on my girls so some don't survive me
> 
> PD did great, didn't lose one lady and no mutants. all were strong and vigorous and forgiving



Thanks all.

I prob don't need to pH but I still do. Both cookie x's I've had canoe'd on me in seedling stage and finally grew out of it when I pH. 

Dropped 4 pre sprouted beans last night,,


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2016)

Whooo love the east coast when buying overseas. Have never had to buy stealth. Seeds always make it through NY. Tangerine power should be here Saturday. Gonna be hard to convince myself to wait on popping a couple of these lol. I have no space literally lol and I'm still trying to squeeze stuff in. I wish I knew an electrician I would like to try and upgrade soon so I can have some real deal space. I need more veg space really.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 16, 2016)

Ready for game 6 tonight @akhiymjames ? Ain't got no horse in that race so I'll pull for your boy Lebron so we get one more game lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Ready for game 6 tonight @akhiymjames ? Ain't got no horse in that race so I'll pull for your boy Lebron so we get one more game lol


Man if they win tonight they make history. I hope so I love Curry but he isn't the best player in the world


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Whooo love the east coast when buying overseas. Have never had to buy stealth. Seeds always make it through NY. Tangerine power should be here Saturday. Gonna be hard to convince myself to wait on popping a couple of these lol. I have no space literally lol and I'm still trying to squeeze stuff in. I wish I knew an electrician I would like to try and upgrade soon so I can have some real deal space. I need more veg space really.


There's more than one way to do it. LED can help solve that issue. I build my own lights, and they kill just about anything you can buy. Plenty of kits on the market making it super easy(and safe) to build your own light. Plus there's a certain satisfaction pulling 700g off a light you built yourself that draws less than 400w.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 16, 2016)

As anyone ever used these before? I'm waiting on my friend to give me the ok so I can send these to him so he can get me some fire genetics from his local dispensary. 

Maybe some clone only blue dreams, do si dos, platinum Gsc, gorilla glue #4 etc.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 16, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> As anyone ever used these before? I'm waiting on my friend to give me the ok so I can send these to him so he can get me some fire genetics from his local dispensary. View attachment 3709877
> 
> Maybe some clone only blue dreams, do si dos, platinum Gsc, gorilla glue #4 etc.


Hopefully they work well.... Would be a game changer


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 16, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> There's more than one way to do it. LED can help solve that issue. I build my own lights, and they kill just about anything you can buy. Plenty of kits on the market making it super easy(and safe) to build your own light. Plus there's a certain satisfaction pulling 700g off a light you built yourself that draws less than 400w.


Hey man, can you please point me in the direction of some of these LED making kits? I'd love to have a dabble and make a cree light fixture  cheers man.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Hopefully they work well.... Would be a game changer


I'll keep ya posted because I should be using them real soon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, can you please point me in the direction of some of these LED making kits? I'd love to have a dabble and make a cree light fixture  cheers man.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/cutter-electronics-complete-diy-cob-kits.902453/


----------



## martyg (Jun 16, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> There's more than one way to do it. LED can help solve that issue. I build my own lights, and they kill just about anything you can buy. Plenty of kits on the market making it super easy(and safe) to build your own light. Plus there's a certain satisfaction pulling 700g off a light you built yourself that draws less than 400w.


Really that much weight. I don't know much about running LEDs that's why I ask


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/cutter-electronics-complete-diy-cob-kits.902453/


Thanks my man, will have a read tonight when the kidlets are in bed


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/cutter-electronics-complete-diy-cob-kits.902453/


Wow, they aren't cheap hey  might have to wait a while lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> As anyone ever used these before? I'm waiting on my friend to give me the ok so I can send these to him so he can get me some fire genetics from his local dispensary. View attachment 3709877
> 
> Maybe some clone only blue dreams, do si dos, platinum Gsc, gorilla glue #4 etc.


They work many people use them. You don't have to use hem tho if you know what you are doing. There are some ones a lil more expensive too with led lights in them. Reusable they're good I like them but don't use them


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 17, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> As anyone ever used these before? I'm waiting on my friend to give me the ok so I can send these to him so he can get me some fire genetics from his local dispensary. View attachment 3709877
> 
> Maybe some clone only blue dreams, do si dos, platinum Gsc, gorilla glue #4 etc.


These work i have used one before !


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, can you please point me in the direction of some of these LED making kits? I'd love to have a dabble and make a cree light fixture  cheers man.


pacific light concepts, northern grow lights, Timber grow lights, cutter electronics, are all companies who sell the parts and kits. Tons of knowledge and builds/idea in the LED section of this site. 





martyg said:


> Really that much weight. I don't know much about running LEDs that's why I ask


Yes, with a highly efficient light it is possible to do much better. It's 16 cxb3590's run at 23.5W each, as efficient as you can get and as expensive to build as you can get. Lots of better growers out there with much more impressive numbers with similar lights. I grow in coco, so my yields are going to be higher than soil(at least for i can do). Looks great on paper, but it was about a 4x5 area. People get 1200G plus with HID out of similar sized areas, so did i really do that good? I would never be able to manage my environment running a 1000w HID pulling that much bud mass out of a 4x5, so LED works for me. IMHO it's all about what works in your environment, the light is only 25% of the equation.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 17, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> pacific light concepts, northern grow lights, Timber grow lights, cutter electronics, are all companies who sell the parts and kits. Tons of knowledge and builds/idea in the LED section of this site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers man, have popped in to the LED section a few times but it's all a bit overwhelming...and the cobs are a bit out of my price range for the moment. I only have a small space (1.5 ft x 2.5 ft x 4ft high) so only want maybe 2 or 3 cree's in the fixture. Thanks for the info man, I'll look into them!


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> As anyone ever used these before? I'm waiting on my friend to give me the ok so I can send these to him so he can get me some fire genetics from his local dispensary. View attachment 3709877
> Maybe some clone only blue dreams, do si dos, platinum Gsc, gorilla glue #4 etc.


only thing i would be worried about, is the smell... they dont look sealed...
so i would prolly vacuum seal it.... 
i've heard usps going thru packages, if it smells.....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

Beemo said:


> only thing i would be worried about, is the smell... they dont look sealed...
> so i would prolly vacuum seal it....
> i've heard usps going thru packages, if it smells.....


Yea they will go through if it smells they have right to. Contraband in mail system gives them all right but I think smell isn't a problem with this. I'm sure it snaps shut pretty tight and the plastic isn't thin who should pretext against smell. If a water bottle can I think that can too


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea they will go through if it smells they have right to. Contraband in mail system gives them all right but I think smell isn't a problem with this. I'm sure it snaps shut pretty tight and the plastic isn't thin who should pretext against smell. If a water bottle can I think that can too


I've used/rec'd them before, never a problem....lil more expensive then a 2 liter bottle, newspaper and a cheap led flashlight tho


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea they will go through if it smells they have right to. Contraband in mail system gives them all right but I think smell isn't a problem with this. I'm sure it snaps shut pretty tight and the plastic isn't thin who should pretext against smell. If a water bottle can I think that can too


I'm using a different shipping company and it seals tight. I'm also using the fastest over night service for them to get here as well.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I'm using a different shipping company and it seals tight. I'm also using the fastest over night service for them to get here as well.


Depending on travel two day priority is just fine. Overnight raised shipping about $25 more than two day shipping


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Depending on travel two day priority is just fine. Overnight raised shipping about $25 more than two day shipping


Thanks but I rather go with the overnight. I'm worried about it not making it due to heat or being in a box for 2 days.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 17, 2016)

Well howdy guys. Kinda still new so go easy lol.. just thought I would jump into the mix of things and post up one of my 12 strains I have going, figured this is the area to do so thnx to @ akhiymjames  thanks again hommie good looking out. I have this Aliens Jack'd Up I wanted to share. Hadn't really ran much Sativa dom strains in a few years and this one's really got my attention. She's roughly 2 and half weeks into vegging and starting to bush up nicely. Just recently found out she has some Chem in her lineage along the way, that strain i know is killer, so hopefully this girl will be the same. I may even use her to make a cross or two. Who knows.. ps. Sorry about the lighting. I had just turned the big light off to do a foiler feed on them.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Well howdy guys. Kinda still new so go easy lol.. just thought I would jump into the mix of things and post up one of my 12 strains I have going, figured this is the area to do so thnx to @ akhiymjames  thanks again hommie good looking out. I have this Aliens Jack'd Up I wanted to share. Hadn't really ran much Sativa dom strains in a few years and this one's really got my attention. She's roughly 2 and half weeks into vegging and starting to bush up nicely. Just recently found out she has some Chem in her lineage along the way, that strain i know is killer, so hopefully this girl will be the same. I may even use her to make a cross or two. Who knows.. ps. Sorry about the lighting. I had just turned the big light off to do a foiler feed on them.


Meant to tell you over at other thread but I figured you would post here so I waited but no Chem in Aliens Jack'd Up(Sour Alien x SourJack). The mom is Cali Conn cross and dad is Karmas cross. 

QuadJacks is the Chem 4 x SourJack Chem cross


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 17, 2016)

Cool.. yeah I was going by this this http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Aliens_JackD_Up/Sin_City_Seeds/

Down past Original Diesel it has Chem dawg in its lineage.
In any case don't know to much about Sincity gear, so it'll be a treat to work with her. I had Cherry Fuel also but my dog screwed that up for me. Lol
Thnx for the info on her though. 


akhiymjames said:


> Meant to tell you over at other thread but I figured you would post here so I waited but no Chem in Aliens Jack'd Up(Sour Alien x SourJack). The mom is Cali Conn cross and dad is Karmas cross.
> 
> QuadJacks is the Chem 4 x SourJack Chem cross


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Cool.. yeah I was going by this this http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Aliens_JackD_Up/Sin_City_Seeds/
> 
> Down past Original Diesel it has Chem dawg in its lineage.
> In any case don't know to much about Sincity gear, so it'll be a treat to work with her. I had Cherry Fuel also but my dog screwed that up for me. Lol
> Thnx for the info on her though.


Aww your right I forget sometimes about the Diesel lineage with Chemdawg. I should've remembered this a ways from the Sour D research I have been doing. Sorry bro hope I didn't come of knowing it all lol but damn man I would've loved to see those Cherry Fuel. Bad dog  don't feel bad my dog got to 4 SinMint Cookies urghhh lol. I'm still feeling that one a lil just cus of how long it's taking SinMints to come out again


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 17, 2016)

No not at all. No worries here boss. I'm easy to get along with  yeah, always wanted some sort of strain that had "cherry" in it, or tasted like cherries you know. Lol. And that got to me a bit, damn she was looking good to.. been wanting to try the Sin mint also. I wonder why dogs like bud so much maybe it helps them like it does us.. I have some GSC beans and Chistmas Cookies, also so Animal Cookies I've been dying to pop just don't have the room... can't wait to give them a go though. Also looking forward to this Grimace OG where she is a polyploid. Branches out in 3's evertime she's topped and reaks to high heaven..


akhiymjames said:


> Aww your right I forget sometimes about the Diesel lineage with Chemdawg. I should've remembered this a ways from the Sour D research I have been doing. Sorry bro hope I didn't come of knowing it all lol but damn man I would've loved to see those Cherry Fuel. Bad dog  don't feel bad my dog got to 4 SinMint Cookies urghhh lol. I'm still feeling that one a lil just cus of how long it's taking SinMints to come out again


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea they will go through if it smells they have right to. Contraband in mail system gives them all right but I think smell isn't a problem with this. I'm sure it snaps shut pretty tight and the plastic isn't thin who should pretext against smell. If a water bottle can I think that can too


Throw a god dam ona gel thing in the oackage lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Throw a god dam ona gel thing in the oackage lol


I guess you could but I'm telling y'all all that ain't needed. A plastic bottle cut in half taped back up works perfect. Hell if the strain isn't too stinky in veg it's not gonna really smell at all.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I guess you could but I'm telling y'all all that ain't needed. A plastic bottle cut in half taped back up works perfect. Hell if the strain isn't too stinky in veg it's not gonna really smell at all.


I got do si dos but it died but it did stink... My package when i opened the 1 package ohh man!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I got do si dos but it died but it did stink... My package when i opened the 1 package ohh man!


Doesn't surprise me with the OG in that one. I was told the Sfv OG stuck when it was received by a buddy. The heat will do that tho but if it doesn't get too hot inside it should be fine. Was it rooted or snips?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 17, 2016)

Got 4 blue powers about to show sex. 3 that are similar, big fat leaves, and growing tall. One is way behind with thin sativa looking leaves, half the height of the others, and growing way slower....almost wondering if it's something else and i mixed it up, but i'm not that sloppy. Really digging the stem rub, louder than most, but still smells good.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow, they aren't cheap hey  might have to wait a while lol


Exactly why I haven't tried them yet...too much up front cost for me .


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 17, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Got 4 blue powers about to show sex. 3 that are similar, big fat leaves, and growing tall. One is way behind with thin sativa looking leaves, half the height of the others, and growing way slower....almost wondering if it's something else and i mixed it up, but i'm not that sloppy. Really digging the stem rub, louder than most, but still smells good.


Can't wait to see those !


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Exactly why I haven't tried them yet...too much up front cost for me .


They are very pricey agreed. But on a large scale they can equal or even beat hid watt for watt and if you're working with small spaces they may be the only option. I currently run 170 watts in a cab and easily maintain 80-85 temps whereas I was hitting 93-97 with equal wattage fluorescents. I wouldn't even try putting an hid in that space, it would cook anything inside. Currently working on an 8 cxb 300 watt light for the next cab lol


----------



## blackforest (Jun 18, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Got 4 blue powers about to show sex. 3 that are similar, big fat leaves, and growing tall. One is way behind with thin sativa looking leaves, half the height of the others, and growing way slower....almost wondering if it's something else and i mixed it up, but i'm not that sloppy. Really digging the stem rub, louder than most, but still smells good.


I had a blue power that was smaller than the rest, about 1/2 the height like yours. I thought it was a genetic thing until I cloned her and her clones were just as big as the clones from the taller plants. I had a pheno that was twice as frosty as all the others, super sour too. I gave her out a couple years ago to some grower friends and she is still around.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 18, 2016)

Plat Delight 11 days into flower. Hopefully the remaining Plat Delight will be a gem.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 18, 2016)

Another successful order from @Midweek Song appreciate the speedy delivery and getting them to me without having to spend extra for stealth. 

I so want to crack these but it'll be a while before I do. But they may burn a hole in the stash and get some cracked lol 

Tangerine Power


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Another successful order from @Midweek Song appreciate the speedy delivery and getting them to me without having to spend extra for stealth.
> 
> I so want to crack these but it'll be a while before I do. But they may burn a hole in the stash and get some cracked lol
> 
> ...


Oh hell ya


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jun 18, 2016)

First batch of beans arrived. I love ordering from TDT. They are quick, have great prices and threw in a nice load of freebies.


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jun 18, 2016)

Regular Medical Glue










Feminized Aliens on Moonshine





Feminized Incredible Power


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 18, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> Regular Medical Glue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauties man!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 18, 2016)

@SpeedDemon4 I was just admiring that medical glue the other day on the tester forum. She's gonna be a beauty.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 18, 2016)

Did anyone see the full page pic of tangerine power in the August issue of high times?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 18, 2016)

Did a 110u dry sift today ,, Blue Power Bx

First attempt. Waiting on an 85u screen to make cleaner stuff but it really did the trick. Nice heavy indica hash..


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 19, 2016)

Platinum Delights (AK pheno).... If this lady smokes as good as she looks , she'll be my bytch forever !!!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Platinum Delights.... If this lady smokes as good as she looks , she'll be my bytch forever !!!!!View attachment 3711705


Fuck yeah brother, that's what it's about...looking dank af


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fuck yeah brother, that's what it's about...looking dank af


Thanks brother , she is impressive


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Platinum Delights.... If this lady smokes as good as she looks , she'll be my bytch forever !!!!!View attachment 3711705


Look at those resin rails


----------



## blackforest (Jun 19, 2016)

Sin Mint coming along very well. I need to flip soon, they are growing a lot each day. I only topped them once, wondering how much they stretch. What kind of high is she? I love the high of blue power, never had forum cut by itself though.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 19, 2016)

@akhiymjames How about those Cavs?
I'm happy for the Cleveland fans. Fifty two years since a Cleveland team had won a championship of any kind and the first for the Cavs. They be partying in Cleveland tonight!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 19, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> @akhiymjames How about those Cavs?
> I'm happy for the Cleveland fans. Fifty two years since a Cleveland team had won a championship of any kind and the first for the Cavs. They be partying in Cleveland tonight!!


Hell yea bro what a comeback. Happy for the city and my man Lebron they deserve it!!!!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 19, 2016)

The remaining plat delight, fingers crossed!


----------



## martyg (Jun 20, 2016)

@/akhiymjames. You were right bro wish I never started any Cali conn. Damn things started going hermie. Pissed!!


----------



## martyg (Jun 20, 2016)

Stay away from Cali conn!!!


----------



## Ray black (Jun 20, 2016)

Blockhead from Bodhi - super pretty so I posted her here


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 20, 2016)

martyg said:


> @/akhiymjames. You were right bro wish I never started any Cali conn. Damn things started going hermie. Pissed!!





martyg said:


> View attachment 3712661 Stay away from Cali conn!!!


I've never ran the gear but always hear so much about herms. Sorry you have to deal with it but doesn't look too bad looks like you can pluck and keep going. I won't ever touch their gear


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 20, 2016)

martyg said:


> @/akhiymjames. You were right bro wish I never started any Cali conn. Damn things started going hermie. Pissed!!


Was it there Girl Scout cookies


----------



## martyg (Jun 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I've never ran the gear but always hear so much about herms. Sorry you have to deal with it but doesn't look too bad looks like you can pluck and keep going. I won't ever touch their gear


That girl got a new home in a garbage bag.


----------



## martyg (Jun 20, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Was it there Girl Scout cookies


No it was strawberry og


----------



## Ray black (Jun 20, 2016)

Never liked Cali Connect gear I tried

bet they have some good stuff but I am not interested either


----------



## Ray black (Jun 20, 2016)

I think Sin City is my favorite at the moment.

Lovin them, Home of the Dank!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 20, 2016)

Y'all know that Platinum Delights pheno I have that a few are growing well y'all wouldn't get to enjoy pics of her if I just tossed her cus of a few balls on her. But it was solely my error why she hermed but my point is if it's not fully herming few balls or nanners run it at least once from clone could be like my Plat D pheno I haven't seen a ball on her since the seed run. I'll pluck and keep going if I can but if it doesn't permit me then it's culled.


----------



## Ray black (Jun 20, 2016)

Word man

totally agree. Usually grower error.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jun 20, 2016)

K just received what I truly feel are THEE LAST 2 Femmed Tangerine Power seeds in existence. Anyways, I'm so stoked to try growing one out. Anyone have any input on this strain?


----------



## martyg (Jun 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Y'all know that Platinum Delights pheno I have that a few are growing well y'all wouldn't get to enjoy pics of her if I just tossed her cus of a few balls on her. But it was solely my error why she hermed but my point is if it's not fully herming few balls or nanners run it at least once from clone could be like my Plat D pheno I haven't seen a ball on her since the seed run. I'll pluck and keep going if I can but if it doesn't permit me then it's culled.


I have 3 strawberry og in flower. No nanners on the others. I can't let it go if one exploded I wouldn't be liking meds with seeds. Was right next to a fan would of blown everywhere lol


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jun 21, 2016)

Everyone liking my post but nobody Givin Me and input!!


----------



## greencropper (Jun 21, 2016)

belleislebeanbank.com has just stocked sincity, i notice they are 10 packs, not 15 as usual?


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 21, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Everyone liking my post but nobody Givin Me and input!!


I don't have any input for you brother, but if I can get one to look like this picture from IG, I will be a happy stoner.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 21, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I don't have any input for you brother, but if I can get one to look like this picture from IG, I will be a happy stoner.View attachment 3713354


holy fuck thats beautiful


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 21, 2016)

A couple more PD pics...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 21, 2016)

So much frost on one page lol. Wouldn't want it any other way


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> So much frost on one page lol. Wouldn't want it any other way


Brother they get any frostier and you won't be able to see any green lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Brother they get any frostier and you won't be able to see any green lol


Lol, my sinmints came out looking white now they are dry, can't say it's a bad thing ha ha lol


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jun 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> A couple more PD pics...View attachment 3713361 View attachment 3713362 View attachment 3713363


Looks like a very light yielder.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 21, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Looks like a very light yielder.


It is pheno dependant...this pheno is very cookie leaning .


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> A couple more PD pics...View attachment 3713361 View attachment 3713362 View attachment 3713363


I can almost smell that beauty right through my phone.


----------



## martyg (Jun 21, 2016)

It's such a great day for trimming. Lol. Finally


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 21, 2016)

martyg said:


> It's such a great day for trimming. Lol. Finally


Get them scissors sticky


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 21, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Looks like a very light yielder.


Yea she is very light yielder I think she would do better on yield in coco or hydro synthetics. If kept low from stretching and build nice even canopy I think she could do maybe average but that's what sucks about cookies not a big yielding variety. But can get yield if ran properly in setup.


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jun 21, 2016)

Well Sea of Seeds emailed me last night and said they are out of stock on the Buddhas on moonshine. They asked me to pick a replacement pack. I asked them to refund my money so we will se how it goes. Definitely a bit bummed out.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea she is very light yielder I think she would do better on yield in coco or hydro synthetics. If kept low from stretching and build nice even canopy I think she could do maybe average but that's what sucks about cookies not a big yielding variety. But can get yield if ran properly in setup.


There are definitely a few phenos that yield well but not huge unless you veg them for a long time first. I had one that yielded 10 oz in a 7 gal of coco. The nugs were rocked out from top to bottom.


----------



## martyg (Jun 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Get them scissors sticky


No scissors for me. Tired of that shit. ...... Shearline!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 21, 2016)

martyg said:


> No scissors for me. Tired of that shit. ...... Shearline!!!


Have you used a shearline before? Does it do a good job?

I've yet to see an automated trimmer that does a good job and doesn't beat the shit outta the buds.


----------



## martyg (Jun 21, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Have you used a shearline before? Does it do a good job?
> 
> I've yet to see an automated trimmer that does a good job and doesn't beat the shit outta the buds.


Yes I own the shearline 2.0. And I love it. Does a great job. Trichs stay on the buds. Best purchase ever I feel. If it ever broke id be devestated. I'll post pics later


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 21, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> As anyone ever used these before? I'm waiting on my friend to give me the ok so I can send these to him so he can get me some fire genetics from his local dispensary. View attachment 3709877
> 
> Maybe some clone only blue dreams, do si dos, platinum Gsc, gorilla glue #4 etc.


Just sent a bubba cut out this morning in it ask @akhiymjames how she looks when she gets there lol


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea she is very light yielder I think she would do better on yield in coco or hydro synthetics. If kept low from stretching and build nice even canopy I think she could do maybe average but that's what sucks about cookies not a big yielding variety. But can get yield if ran properly in setup.





Drew303fullsun said:


> There are definitely a few phenos that yield well but not huge unless you veg them for a long time first. I had one that yielded 10 oz in a 7 gal of coco. The nugs were rocked out from top to bottom.


Ugh I hate long veg times. I'll try my two sin mint phenos soon. I'll veg for 3 weeks only, topped any maybe super crop along with trimming the lower half of the girls. I'm going to grow 12 (6 of each ) in 2 gallon fabric pots under a 600. I'll do a journal if anyone is interested.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 21, 2016)

martyg said:


> Yes I own the shearline 2.0. And I love it. Does a great job. Trichs stay on the buds. Best purchase ever I feel. If it ever broke id be devestated. I'll post pics later


approx how many lbs can the shearline 2.0 trim in a 24hr period?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 21, 2016)

martyg said:


> Yes I own the shearline 2.0. And I love it. Does a great job. Trichs stay on the buds. Best purchase ever I feel. If it ever broke id be devestated. I'll post pics later


Cool. I was checking out their website earlier. Pretty expensive! How much did yours cost if you don't mind me asking?

Also, could you post some pics of what the bud looks like after its gone through the trimmer?

Thanks!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jun 21, 2016)

I was Sin City Seeds' test grower for their Alien Nightmare. 

I grew her all sorts of ways and was very rough with her... she likes defoliation, a ton.

Anyway, I was able to make some serious crosses with her and one, my favorite, we called I.D. 

Growing a couple outdoors as we speak...

I have a smoke report on it somewhere in here on RiU.


----------



## martyg (Jun 21, 2016)

greencropper said:


> approx how many lbs can the shearline 2.0 trim in a 24hr period?


20 units a day. Could be more if you have help.


----------



## martyg (Jun 21, 2016)

martyg said:


> 20 units a day. Could be more if you have help.


Like an 18 hour day one person


----------



## greencropper (Jun 21, 2016)

martyg said:


> 20 units a day. Could be more if you have help.


sounds good man, thanks


----------



## Ray black (Jun 21, 2016)

martyg said:


> Yes I own the shearline 2.0. And I love it. Does a great job. Trichs stay on the buds. Best purchase ever I feel. If it ever broke id be devestated. I'll post pics later



How much was it?


----------



## martyg (Jun 21, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cool. I was checking out their website earlier. Pretty expensive! How much did yours cost if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Also, could you post some pics of what the bud looks like after its gone through the trimmer?
> 
> Thanks!


After about 1 min through the shearline. I do not remove any fans either. Usually don't run longer than 2 min


----------



## martyg (Jun 21, 2016)

Ray black said:


> How much was it?


9600$ Canadian. Shipped! Not cheap! But wont get claw hand when I'm older. Can't put a price on my body.


----------



## martyg (Jun 21, 2016)

I'll snap a pic of the machine in abit


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jun 21, 2016)

Wet trimmer huh? I'm going to give dry trimming a shot this run. I feel my buds could be better.


----------



## martyg (Jun 21, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Wet trimmer huh? I'm going to give dry trimming a shot this run. I feel my buds could be better.


I wouldn't touch the dry trimmers. Myself. Once buds are dried the Trichs just fall off. Not with this trimmer


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jun 21, 2016)

martyg said:


> I wouldn't touch the dry trimmers. Myself. Once buds are dried the Trichs just fall off. Not with this trimmer


I'm going to cut each branch off to hang. Remove large fans and then dry. Then I'll come back through and remove the "candy wrapper" leaves.


----------



## martyg (Jun 21, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> I'm going to cut each branch off to hang. Remove large fans and then dry. Then I'll come back through and remove the "candy wrapper" leaves.


Oh misunderstood I thought u meant a dry trimmer lol


----------



## martyg (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Jun 21, 2016)

Yo fellas here's the result of that grow with the alleged Sin Mint Cookies from Bonza. Super solid fragrant nugs, nice punch, nice effect amazing yield.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 21, 2016)

martyg said:


> 9600$ Canadian. Shipped! Not cheap! But wont get claw hand when I'm older. Can't put a price on my body.


cant put a price of not having to go through the mental torture of trimming large piles of bud too, its worth it if your harvest is large enough to warrant it! is all thats attached to the trimmer included in the original purchase or added?


----------



## greencropper (Jun 21, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Yo fellas here's the result of that grow with the alleged Sin Mint Cookies from Bonza. Super solid fragrant nugs, nice punch, nice effect amazing yield. View attachment 3713781


wonder if anyone can identify what strain that really is?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 21, 2016)

greencropper said:


> wonder if anyone can identify what strain that really is?


I'd say "amazing yield" rules out Sin Mints, no?


----------



## greencropper (Jun 21, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'd say "amazing yield" rules out Sin Mints, no?


thats a 'yes'!, some people dont think its important to get the sealed breeders packs, but if im on a big pollen chuck thats going to keep me in beans for 5yrs theres gotta be solid proof im breeding with what ive chosen to cross...hence sealed breeders packs!


----------



## Ray black (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm not trimming enough yet to justify something like that

someday, one can dream....


greencropper said:


> wonder if anyone can identify what strain that really is?



Everybody runs their stuff different and that might also be an odd pheno....

I don't know that strain very well, and it looks a little master kushy


testiclees said:


> Yo fellas here's the result of that grow with the alleged Sin Mint Cookies from Bonza. Super solid fragrant nugs, nice punch, nice effect amazing yield. View attachment 3713781


Looks like Master Kush ...... ..... .....


----------



## Ray black (Jun 21, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Yo fellas here's the result of that grow with the alleged Sin Mint Cookies from Bonza. Super solid fragrant nugs, nice punch, nice effect amazing yield. View attachment 3713781



lookin nice either way


----------



## martyg (Jun 22, 2016)

greencropper said:


> cant put a price of not having to go through the mental torture of trimming large piles of bud too, its worth it if your harvest is large enough to warrant it! is all thats attached to the trimmer included in the original purchase or added?


All together. That's the whole machine and collection bag. Really built well. Not cheap parts


----------



## testiclees (Jun 22, 2016)

Ray black said:


> lookin nice either way


Thanks Bro,

It's very nice bud. I just dropped a bean labeled White Nightmare fem from Bonza to germ yesterday. Very curious if it's legit. Also popped a Serious Happiness promo bean. This bean was in a breeder bag!


----------



## kindnug (Jun 22, 2016)

Some1 needs to make breeder's packs for singles.
Then Bonza could request them to send them single breeder pack's, considering all they sell are singles.

They should name their site Switcharoo, wouldn't even have to change mascots or anything.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 22, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Some1 needs to make breeder's packs for singles.
> Then Bonza could request them to send them single breeder pack's, considering all they sell are singles.
> 
> They should name their site Switcharoo, wouldn't even have to change mascots or anything.


Lol good one bro but that's not a bad idea only if Bonza was getting the seeds from the breeders. One minute they say they do next minute the say they get from distributor but I think it would be too costly for them they already getting packs made for one whole pack now getting single packs made too and lots of them too I don't see that but good idea tho.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol good one bro but that's not a bad idea only if Bonza was getting the seeds from the breeders. One minute they say they do next minute the say they get from distributor but I think it would be too costly for them they already getting packs made for one whole pack now getting single packs made too and lots of them too I don't see that but good idea tho.


Yeah it would be a huge hassle, but there are a few sites that only sell singles now.
Couldn't really charge more for the hassle, but it would guarantee that the customer is getting what they pay for.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 22, 2016)

I only ever had one pack of beans that didn't come in a breeders pack and it came from GLG....ISP's Chem D BX3 .


----------



## testiclees (Jun 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I only ever had one pack of beans that didn't come in a breeders pack and it came from GLG....ISP's Chem D BX3 .


 I have chatted with plenty of gardeners who buy single seeds often and none of them have ever mentioned concern over being duped. Ive heard complaints about duds, hermies, etc but not fraud.

Im gonna buy a pack of SC gear as soon as OES restocks. If cookies or white nightmare fems are available Ill do another run and observe.


----------



## Ray black (Jun 22, 2016)

We will know if its White Nightmare..... trust that..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 22, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Thanks Bro,
> 
> It's very nice bud. I just dropped a bean labeled White Nightmare fem from Bonza to germ yesterday. Very curious if it's legit. Also popped a Serious Happiness promo bean. This bean was in a breeder bag!


Well done on the last grow man, some fire looking nugs none the less  
If this 'white nightmare' turns out to be anything but....you need to roast the fuck out of Bonza....we all should. We don't need shit like this happening!


----------



## Ray black (Jun 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well done on the last grow man, some fire looking nugs none the less
> If this 'white nightmare' turns out to be anything but....you need to roast the fuck out of Bonza....we all should. We don't need shit like this happening!



not cool if they burned you, agreed


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 23, 2016)

I have these to trade for some sin mint cookies, are almost impossible to find


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jun 23, 2016)

So much awesome in one picture. I would love to have a few of those.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 23, 2016)

Oh just for whoever was asking the clone shipper works great but you must make sure whatever the cut is rooted in can stand straight up and not lean over. Rapid rooters won't work cus the bottom is rounded and make the clone lean while brill held in place with the foam collar. If you have to use rapid rooters then flip them upside down and root them so the bottom is flat and level. Rockwool will work just fine but I think it would be best to wrap the rapid rooter or cube with stretch wrap or plastic wrap something so moisture stays in cube and once clone is placed in the shipper pack some paper towel or whatever in the bottom like so the rapid rooter or cube isn't moving around in the bottom. That should prevent any cuts getting broken. Experience is a great teacher


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 23, 2016)

I understand bro but I'm a pheno hunter so I love to pop seeds. Gimme a sec and I'll show ya the sins OG 


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 23, 2016)

Alittle crazy against the fishin line


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## Ray black (Jun 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh just for whoever was asking the clone shipper works great but you must make sure whatever the cut is rooted in can stand straight up and not lean over. Rapid rooters won't work cus the bottom is rounded and make the clone lean while brill held in place with the foam collar. If you have to use rapid rooters then flip them upside down and root them so the bottom is flat and level. Rockwool will work just fine but I think it would be best to wrap the rapid rooter or cube with stretch wrap or plastic wrap something so moisture stays in cube and once clone is placed in the shipper pack some paper towel or whatever in the bottom like so the rapid rooter or cube isn't moving around in the bottom. That should prevent any cuts getting broken. Experience is a great teacher



Sick..... My brother in law is going to be so happy lmao


----------



## Ray black (Jun 23, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Alittle crazy against the fishin line
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne



I got some of that sins OG

gonna pop it soon, whats the smell youre getting?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 23, 2016)

Please I want the sin mint cookies
I have to trade
Chaos
Darlins net
gG#4
Sins OG
And a bunch of seeds
When is this gonna be read? 


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 24, 2016)

Does anyone know when sins is gonna drop some more seeds. They are sold out everywhere 


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 24, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Does anyone know when sins is gonna drop some more seeds. They are sold out everywhere
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


Seems their drops have been few and far between


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 24, 2016)

Someone on this site knows


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 24, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Someone on this site knows
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


No bro nobody knows exact date when they will be out but Don aka Sin said they are being made so hopefully somtime by end of summer maybe. They are really busy with their dispensary stuff out LV so it's tough right now. Everyone and their momma wants SinMints believe me I do too. I'm making f2s of what I have left welcome to those but just have to be patient and wait. I'll let everyone know here when I know but they haven't let any of us testers know


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> No bro nobody knows exact date when they will be out but Don aka Sin said they are being made so hopefully somtime by end of summer maybe. They are really busy with their dispensary stuff out LV so it's tough right now. Everyone and their momma wants SinMints believe me I do too. I'm making f2s of what I have left welcome to those but just have to be patient and wait. I'll let everyone know here when I know but they haven't let any of us testers know


Seriously. None of these guys post on sites like riu?


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> No bro nobody knows exact date when they will be out but Don aka Sin said they are being made so hopefully somtime by end of summer maybe. They are really busy with their dispensary stuff out LV so it's tough right now. Everyone and their momma wants SinMints believe me I do too. I'm making f2s of what I have left welcome to those but just have to be patient and wait. I'll let everyone know here when I know but they haven't let any of us testers know


Seriously. None of these guys post on sites like riu?


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 24, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Does anyone know when sins is gonna drop some more seeds. They are sold out everywhere
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


Like james said they seem busy running BAM and whatever other businesses they got going on ATM. All about making that paper while you can and I don't fault them for it.

That said I do remember them saying they're "changing some things around" and will have a release soon or something like that. This was after everyone was bummed about the sins skunk/headband release when everyone expected originals to be dropped. Think they finally got the point that the demand for the originals is high right now.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 24, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Seriously. None of these guys post on sites like riu?
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


Sin City has its own forum called homeofthedank they post there and on IG but they haven't let anyone know anything so like I said when I find out or when any of us find out we will let everyone know here. Until then we just have to wait and be patient. They are doing big things like Thefarmer12 said and I agree I don't blame them but everyone is asking for originals so they will come. Be patient is all I can say


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 24, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Someone on this site knows
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


U looking for these ??


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 24, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> U looking for these ?? View attachment 3716476


Wut are ya waiting for grow those suckers out!


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 24, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> U looking for these ?? View attachment 3716476


PM me ASAP rocky 


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## Beemo (Jun 24, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> U looking for these ?? View attachment 3716476


that's cold mannn....


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 24, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> PM me ASAP rocky
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


Not sure trax would give up a nice pack like that too easy but who am I to say.

My suggestion? Find a pack of Bodhis Granola Funk or find someone with forum cut. Can't beat the real thing. I'm growing the granola out right now and from what I've seen they look fire. Plenty of sick cookie crosses if that's your desire..


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 25, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Not sure trax would give up a nice pack like that too easy but who am I to say.
> 
> My suggestion? Find a pack of Bodhis Granola Funk or find someone with forum cut. Can't beat the real thing. I'm growing the granola out right now and from what I've seen they look fire. Plenty of sick cookie crosses if that's your desire..


Depends what he has im kinda looking for a soul?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 25, 2016)

Plat D growing pretty fast..just popped these like 4 days ago.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 26, 2016)

Does anybody grow in coco?


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 26, 2016)

Platinum Delights (AK pheno)


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 26, 2016)

Couple blue powers just waiting for them to drop their drawers.


DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Does anybody grow in coco?
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


Yes, much more forgiving/less maintenance then hydro, and better yields than soil. Way cheaper and simpler than both if you mix your own using jacks. $100 for years worth of nutes!!


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 26, 2016)

Couple blue powers, just waiting for them to drop their drawers. 
third one looking a little more sativa, hard to see with everything else crammed in there. One last one not pictured that looks like the first two.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 27, 2016)

BLS coming down in a couple days these two fems were Slymer Dom and a mixed Pheno to go along with the BLP Dom Pheno from the first run. Now to run them side by side to make a final decision before f2ing....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 27, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3718416 View attachment 3718411 View attachment 3718413 View attachment 3718414 BLS coming down in a couple days these two fems were Slymer Dom and a mixed Pheno to go along with the BLP Dom Pheno from the first run. Now to run them side by side to make a final decision before f2ing....


Holy shit balls, they came out awesome!! Top work man, CBliss must be bloody stoked


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 27, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3718416 View attachment 3718411 View attachment 3718413 View attachment 3718414 BLS coming down in a couple days these two fems were Slymer Dom and a mixed Pheno to go along with the BLP Dom Pheno from the first run. Now to run them side by side to make a final decision before f2ing....


Looking fkn excellent. Bet those will taste nice


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit balls, they came out awesome!! Top work man, CBliss must be bloody stoked





Vnsmkr said:


> Looking fkn excellent. Bet those will taste nice


Thks guys the genetics are doing the work. These things went thru some tough times lol.


----------



## Chronikool (Jun 27, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Thks guys the genetics are doing the work. These things went thru some tough times lol.


Wanna share the genetix..?! Nice


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 27, 2016)

I would but I need to wait for my Amblyseius Cucemeris to get here and decimate these f'n thrips...


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 27, 2016)

Don't wanna spread the little bastards loll


----------



## Chronikool (Jun 27, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I would but I need to wait for my Amblyseius Cucemeris to get here and decimate these f'n thrips...


Ive read good thingz about this product

https://growth-e-tech.com/

I use a similar one built on the same principles...i had thrips forever... i hated seeimg those little markz on my leaves.

Sorted now. Spray every other day..


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 27, 2016)

Chronikool said:


> Ive read good thingz about this product
> 
> https://growth-e-tech.com/
> 
> ...


I'm going to try and go with these little mofos first and then I'm going to see what's sustainable in my room as far as keeping them alive for longer than that timeframe. Certain predators can thrive on certain pollen producing plants. And can establish colonies.


----------



## martyg (Jun 28, 2016)

10 plat d and ten others


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 29, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3719926 View attachment 3719927 10 plat d and ten others


Oh hell yeah, looking good man


----------



## martyg (Jun 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh hell yeah, looking good man


Thx. I can't wait now. Went in July 25.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 29, 2016)

^^ June 25


----------



## martyg (Jun 29, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> ^^ June 25





martyg said:


> Thx. I can't wait now. Went in July 25.


Oh shit. Yes I meant June yes . Hahaha


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 29, 2016)

Dammit was going to see if you had an extra flux capacitor.... I know my Caddy can hit 88mph. Lol


----------



## martyg (Jun 30, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Dammit was going to see if you had an extra flux capacitor.... I know my Caddy can hit 88mph. Lol


Lmao!!!! Nice!!! Obviously I had a little to much to smoke yesterday


----------



## martyg (Jun 30, 2016)

Frosty


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 30, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3721109 Frosty


Mmmmmm


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jun 30, 2016)

Triple Cherry Diesel BHO 
Cherry Candy terps that literally coat your mouth for 6+ hours. Best BHO I've ever made. Which doesn't say much but tasty nonetheless.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 1, 2016)

Harlequin x alien on moonshine


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3722128
> Harlequin x alien on moonshine


Damn bro I didn't know you were that far along. How many weeks in flower? Mine are still little but I got a late start. I will say mine are tied with sunshine daydream as the best looking and most vigorous plants of this round for me. I have pretty high expectations for them given the lineage,,


----------



## Ray black (Jul 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Platinum Delights (AK pheno) View attachment 3717802



Damn, that looks like the stinky one

if its like the one I'm thinking of, youre ripping the block up LMAO


----------



## Ray black (Jul 2, 2016)

My preferred Dream Beaver pheno I pollen chucked with my White Nightmare pheno

Have one of the 20 some seedlings going

will get back if its something special

These are the pics of the Dream Beaver


----------



## Ray black (Jul 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> U looking for these ?? View attachment 3716476



Oh Damn!


----------



## Ray black (Jul 2, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Triple Cherry Diesel BHO
> Cherry Candy terps that literally coat your mouth for 6+ hours. Best BHO I've ever made. Which doesn't say much but tasty nonetheless. View attachment 3721322View attachment 3721323View attachment 3721328View attachment 3721329




Drooling...


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 2, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Damn, that looks like the stinky one
> 
> if its like the one I'm thinking of, youre ripping the block up LMAO


Yeah she is and she's turning purple now too


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Damn bro I didn't know you were that far along. How many weeks in flower? Mine are still little but I got a late start. I will say mine are tied with sunshine daydream as the best looking and most vigorous plants of this round for me. I have pretty high expectations for them given the lineage,,


These ladies are about 5 weeks in.. stacking nicely, getting frosty, great aroma.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 2, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Damn, that looks like the stinky one
> 
> if its like the one I'm thinking of, youre ripping the block up LMAO


That's my lady bro lol yea she's a stinker but she changes over the course of flower but man she stinks like sour lime kush. Oh yea like skunk said she turns purple too very purple almost black in any temp too


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jul 2, 2016)

Blue Lime Slyme 
Chop tonight  8 weeks


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 2, 2016)

Lovely girls @skunkwreck and @Ray black they look fire!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 2, 2016)

Fucking hell man, that is some seriously greasy shit!!!! Awesome!


----------



## Ray black (Jul 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lovely girls @skunkwreck and @Ray black they look fire!!



Much Thanks man, super appreciated


----------



## Ray black (Jul 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's my lady bro lol yea she's a stinker but she changes over the course of flower but man she stinks like sour lime kush. Oh yea like skunk said she turns purple too very purple almost black in any temp too



goddamn, dank!

lucky

glad I am starting to get familiar with SSC gear

popped a crew of Blue Powers a couple weeks ago. I know there is some wild stuff in there!

Sick plant man...


----------



## Ray black (Jul 2, 2016)

SC gear..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lovely girls @skunkwreck and @Ray black they look fire!!


Yip I 2nd that. Fkn badass


----------



## martyg (Jul 3, 2016)

Ray black said:


> My preferred Dream Beaver pheno I pollen chucked with my White Nightmare pheno
> 
> Have one of the 20 some seedlings going
> 
> ...


Looking great bud. Pumped seeing that one. I got the beaver in flower now


----------



## martyg (Jul 3, 2016)

9 days in. Each pic is a side can't get all in one


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy 4th to my fellow American SCS buddies


----------



## Ray black (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy Fourth ! ! !


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 4, 2016)

Blue power in veg....I know boring, but i'm really liking what I see so far. Can't wait to get them in flower, but they are stubborn! Only one girl has dropped her panties, and it's the runt that is way different in structure, etc. than the other three. I'm seeing some frost in the newer growth, and hairy stems.....usually this is a sign of things to come, it's all in the subtle details. Maybe it's just wishful thinking, but these blue powers have me excited!


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 4, 2016)

I know this is boring for you guys, but I have two tangerine power seedlings that are 10 days old.I'm excited to finally run some of Sin's gear!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jul 5, 2016)

Here's just some pics before I chopped the Blue Lime Slyme 
This was a mid branch I broke carrying plants upstairs lol. The Blue Lime Pie and Chernobyl genetics are fierce!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jul 5, 2016)

Lol took the first one on my hydro bill apparently lol. Fucking scammers!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 5, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3724865 View attachment 3724866 View attachment 3724867 View attachment 3724868 Here's just some pics before I chopped the Blue Lime Slyme
> This was a mid branch I broke carrying plants upstairs lol. The Blue Lime Pie and Chernobyl genetics are fierce!!


Fuck man, that looks so dank hey! You did such a stellar job with the blue lime slyme


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jul 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fuck man, that looks so dank hey! You did such a stellar job with the blue lime slyme


Thx buddy it definitely has a keeper position in the garden so far!!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Y'all know that Platinum Delights pheno I have that a few are growing well y'all wouldn't get to enjoy pics of her if I just tossed her cus of a few balls on her. But it was solely my error why she hermed but my point is if it's not fully herming few balls or nanners run it at least once from clone could be like my Plat D pheno I haven't seen a ball on her since the seed run. I'll pluck and keep going if I can but if it doesn't permit me then it's culled.


Sucks to see this info. You wont grow cali conn because of herms, but Sin gets different treatment. I already have fire from Cali Conn that some hermed some didnt. Just like the Sin gear I am running now, one hermed one didnt. Pre 98 was solid from CC, their og's are herm prone just like any og I have ever bought in seed form. I post this because of the fact you dont have pre 98, you love it, and wont try cali conns. I have it and its it. I tried others, bubbas and ogs for days. CC's pre 98 and Og raskals og. Im from SoCal, born and raised just my opinion. Gl growers, will post updates on my Plat Del when its done.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Sucks to see this info. You wont grow cali conn because of herms, but Sin gets different treatment. I already have fire from Cali Conn that some hermed some didnt. Just like the Sin gear I am running now, one hermed one didnt. Pre 98 was solid from CC, their og's are herm prone just like any og I have ever bought in seed form. I post this because of the fact you dont have pre 98, you love it, and wont try cali conns. I have it and its it. I tried others, bubbas and ogs for days. CC's pre 98 and Og raskals og. Im from SoCal, born and raised just my opinion. Gl growers, will post updates on my Plat Del when its done.


Well it's wasn't a full blown herm and it was to my mistake why it did herm 95+ degrees in a 4x4 is asking for heat stress trouble. But she hasn't been super stable ever since but it could've been more of what I put her through of being topped flipped than put back into veg and it was root bound so all those factors contributed. 

I don't shit on Cali Conn by no means it's just way too much complaints and stuff with their gear which drove me away from ever trying any. I know all the gear doesn't herm or breeders wouldn't be using crosses in their crosses. Cookies is herm prone regardless of the breeder but I know Cali Conn has fire to be found and I believe your Pre 98 is fire cus I have heard several who has keepers from it. I'm not saying I won't try Cali Conn just saying I won't buy any gear to try them. A proven pheno I will take but you know my love for Bubba Kush so I'm just trying to get real deal lol as good as that may be I would like real deal first and if I can never get it I will gladly take Cali Conn substitute


----------



## martyg (Jul 6, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Sucks to see this info. You wont grow cali conn because of herms, but Sin gets different treatment. I already have fire from Cali Conn that some hermed some didnt. Just like the Sin gear I am running now, one hermed one didnt. Pre 98 was solid from CC, their og's are herm prone just like any og I have ever bought in seed form. I post this because of the fact you dont have pre 98, you love it, and wont try cali conns. I have it and its it. I tried others, bubbas and ogs for days. CC's pre 98 and Og raskals og. Im from SoCal, born and raised just my opinion. Gl growers, will post updates on my Plat Del when its done.


I still got my Cali conn going one hermed bad the other I pulled a few nanners off the other nothing and that was weeks ago so far so good now. Looks good too


----------



## martyg (Jul 7, 2016)

Wow wtf is with white American cops. They have a problems. I tell ya! why cant they get thrown in jail for murdering. I think it's sickening. I hate pigs!!!!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 7, 2016)

Live by the gun die by the gun.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 7, 2016)

martyg said:


> Wow wtf is with white American cops. They have a problems. I tell ya! why cant they get thrown in jail for murdering. I think it's sickening. I hate pigs!!!!


It's very sad bro. I'm not saying this to be joking around but when I say I'm scared of the police I'm dead serious. 24 hours after one man is killed by police another black man is killed with his 4 year old daughter in ther car. That could be me with my 5 year old but you can try to do so much to make sure your never in a position like this but it can still find you so I hope I don't offend anyone but this killing black men for no apparent reason by police must stop.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's very sad bro. I'm not saying this to be joking around but when I say I'm scared of the police I'm dead serious. 24 hours after one man is killed by police another black man is killed with his 4 year old daughter in ther car. That could be me with my 5 year old but you can try to do so much to make sure your never in a position like this but it can still find you so I hope I don't offend anyone but this killing black men for no apparent reason by police must stop.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 7, 2016)

R.I.P.
Trayvon Martin = No conviction
Sandra Bland = No conviction
Kathryn Johnston = No conviction
Sean Bell = No conviction
Eric Garner = No conviction
Rekia Boyd = No conviction
Amadou Diallo = No conviction
Mike Brown = No conviction
Kimani Gray = No conviction
Kenneth Chamberlain = No conviction
Travares McGill = No conviction
Tamir Rice = No conviction
Aiyana Stanley-Jones = No conviction
Freddie Gray = No conviction

Philando Castile = Most Likely No conviction
Alton Sterling = Most Likely No conviction


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 7, 2016)

I never thought I'd have to be protecting myself against the police.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I never thought I'd have to be protecting myself against the police.


That's just how it is these days it's unfortunate. Police in the US have been completely militarized and it's not just people of color who have to worry anymore (though they obviously are the primary targets). Cops are now literally above the law and are rarely held responsible. 

I see this shit constantly in Chicago with all the black kids getting killed by police on the South Side. It's become routine and it really is sickening..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

Man I dont give a sit how much it happens, it aint routine ^


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

People getting more and more desensitized obviously "Thats just how it is these days".....Thats bullshit man. Not trying to call you out, but that way of thinking is why we (the world) are in this situation now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 7, 2016)

What does this have to do with sin city seeds? Take this shit to the politics section


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> People getting more and more desensitized obviously "Thats just how it is these days".....Thats bullshit man. Not trying to call you out, but that way of thinking is why we (the world) are in this situation now!!!!!!!!!!!


I think you're misunderstanding. Im saying it is every day that black men are killed by police, hence the sickening part..


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 7, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> What does this have to do with sin city seeds? Take this shit to the politics section


This is where most of us hang out who are talking about it, and technically it's @akhiymjames thread I believe so he can put an end to it if need be.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 7, 2016)

Some guy did not come through on his part so im gonna drop 1 or 2 sinmints im dying to get start them


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2016)

Just got me some sin mint seeds...bout time.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jul 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> Just got me some sin mint seeds...bout time.


Damn where from?in breeder pack?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 7, 2016)

Beemo said:


> R.I.P.
> Trayvon Martin = No conviction
> Sandra Bland = No conviction
> Kathryn Johnston = No conviction
> ...



ALL LIVES MATTER!!!! FUCKING LIST IS SO ONE SIDED THERE, BUT THEN AGAIN THATS HOW THEY WANT IT GJ BEING BRAIN WASHED.


http://killedbypolice.net/


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 7, 2016)

they report that shit because they get the most RISE out of the Black Community.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> Just got me some sin mint seeds...bout time.


nice man dropping ?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> Just got me some sin mint seeds...bout time.


Source?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jul 7, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Live by the gun die by the gun.


If you're a gunfighter.
That guy was a peaceful, law abiding citizen. No excuse here.


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2016)

Trusted buddy. ..he always grabs extra packs when he can...he been sitting on them for a minute.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 7, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> That's just how it is these days it's unfortunate. Police in the US have been completely militarized and it's not just people of color who have to worry anymore (though they obviously are the primary targets). Cops are now literally above the law and are rarely held responsible.
> 
> I see this shit constantly in Chicago with all the black kids getting killed by police on the South Side. It's become routine and it really is sickening..


Yup. I don't see any outrage about the 50-60+ shootings here every weekend or the 72 blacks killed by black on black violence last month alone. Just another day here in the city...


----------



## Ray black (Jul 7, 2016)

I was talking with my wife today and she asked me what or who I'm scared of..

(I'm not small and trained fighter)

I said the police

That's an honest answer. I am not scared of my fellow man.


They work for us. Lets not forget that!!!!!!


----------



## Ray black (Jul 7, 2016)

And racism does exist here. Not cool

If it had been a white dude in MN, he would not have been shot and killed.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 8, 2016)

Ray black said:


> And racism does exist here. Not cool
> 
> If it had been a white dude in MN, he would not have been shot and killed.


Even though statistics prove more unarmed whites have been shot and killed by police in 2015 and 2016 yet they aren't marching or protesting


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2016)

The black on black killings is something the black community must do and uproar about. It's always talked about by many figures who speak on things in the black community but it's hard to get any of the generation where they grew up raising themselves because parents was strung out on drugs hard. It's a proven fact tho no matter color majority of crime is committed on people of the same race because a person gonna do something to someone they feel more comfortable with and know. This is something people of people in the black community are trying make aware tho and to educate people that they are only hurting each other by killing each other every day hours after hours. 

This what police are doing to innocent most of the time unarmed people is MURDER and the system isn't holding the people accountable for it. It's a shame it's this way but it is what it is. It's hard to deny what you see on camera but it's coming to the light so much now because of everyone having a smartphone with a camera on it. How many times has this happen lets just say 20 years before phones had video on them??? Too many plus start going back into times of segregation it's way too many so it's a shame but it must stop. 

I feel for any good policeman/woman because they are doing what the badge says to do protect and serve but the ones who are prejudging people before a situation even occurs are ones who shouldn't be police and that goes for any other race of police who don't do what their job is. It's just a sad situation and everyone could have an opinion and be right but this is wrong and the criminal justice system needs to be reformed from the bottom up. 

My heart goes out to Philandro killed him in front of his wife and daughter. I swear I feel that could've been me and my 5 year old daughter and wife. It's just so sad.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh and I don't care what anyone says up in any thread I start. Most people know that but all threads will never stay on complete topic it's good that people have humanity in them to talk about some of the things that goes on in this world. I don't want to turn this thread into a hate racial thing cus it's too much of that already on here plus his is a great thread where people come and chat a lil and show some great Sin City stuff. Long as everyone is cordial not attacking each other because of how a person may feel or what his beliefs anything can be said. Bodhi thread hell prolly half is not Bodhi info lol prolly best thread on here cus of the people who visit there mostly. Just be cool with everyone and it's ok to disagree and have opinions


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> Trusted buddy. ..he always grabs extra packs when he can...he been sitting on them for a minute.


Please tell me you are gonna start these soon? I been waiting for you to get some Sin City gear in your garden lol you gonna love those bro


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 8, 2016)

Anyone know a source for sin mint seeds? Pretty sure I got the last pack of medical glue on attitude


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The black on black killings is something the black community must do and uproar about. It's always talked about by many figures who speak on things in the black community but it's hard to get any of the generation where they grew up raising themselves because parents was strung out on drugs hard. It's a proven fact tho no matter color majority of crime is committed on people of the same race because a person gonna do something to someone they feel more comfortable with and know. This is something people of people in the black community are trying make aware tho and to educate people that they are only hurting each other by killing each other every day hours after hours.
> 
> This what police are doing to innocent most of the time unarmed people is MURDER and the system isn't holding the people accountable for it. It's a shame it's this way but it is what it is. It's hard to deny what you see on camera but it's coming to the light so much now because of everyone having a smartphone with a camera on it. How many times has this happen lets just say 20 years before phones had video on them??? Too many plus start going back into times of segregation it's way too many so it's a shame but it must stop.
> 
> ...


That shit wouldnt and doesnt happen where I live bro, sad state of affairs over there


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 8, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Anyone know a source for sin mint seeds? Pretty sure I got the last pack of medical glue on attitude


Oregon Elite Seed bank just restocked sin city.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Anyone know a source for sin mint seeds? Pretty sure I got the last pack of medical glue on attitude


There are none on the open market for sale by any bank. Have to know someone who has some until they restock more. Hopefully be before summer is over but they are super busy doing big things so idk when they will actually be available but they said they are being made tho


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Oregon Elite Seed bank just restocked sin city.


Not no Sin Mints tho lol hell thats all most people are looking for. Sin City originals is what most are wanting


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 8, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Oregon Elite Seed bank just restocked sin city.


just checked. most are sold out?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Not no Sin Mints tho lol hell thats all most people are looking for. Sin City originals is what most are wanting


i got lucky with the glue because it said sold out but when i clicked the single seeds were sold out but not the packs and i grabbed last one


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 8, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> just checked. most are sold out?


I just realized that,too.


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jul 8, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> i got lucky with the glue because it said sold out but when i clicked the single seeds were sold out but not the packs and i grabbed last one


You will enjoy growing them. They are monsters and grow quickly. I just flipped mine over to flower.


----------



## Ray black (Jul 8, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Even though statistics prove more unarmed whites have been shot and killed by police in 2015 and 2016 yet they aren't marching or protesting



Because there are more white people in America, that's why that statistic reads that way.


----------



## Ray black (Jul 8, 2016)

sour nightmare kush

anybody??


thinking about grabbing a pack


also, just popped The REM!!!


and my Platinum delights keeper pulled through and is in veg again


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 8, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Because there are more white people in America, that's why that statistic reads that way.


even though 6% of all killings of blacks is caused by police


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 8, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> even though 6% of all killings of blacks is caused by police


http://qz.com/726245/more-black-people-were-killed-by-us-police-in-2015-than-were-lynched-in-the-worst-year-of-jim-crow/


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 8, 2016)

Blue Power still in veg with her big fan leaves
Mainling this one


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jul 8, 2016)

Aliens on Moonshine. Absolutely love the way she is growing so far.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 8, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> Aliens on Moonshine. Absolutely love the way she is growing so far.


Nice pic bro. Nice to see aom to compare my harlequin x aom to


----------



## Ray black (Jul 8, 2016)

lookin good speed demon


----------



## greencropper (Jul 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Not no Sin Mints tho lol hell thats all most people are looking for. Sin City originals is what most are wanting


man how long has it been since a big drop of sinmints? sin could have bred 3 large batches to release if he wanted to in that time, i dont think its gonna happen again...wouldnt be surprised if the plat del's are next to be discontinued?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Nice pic bro. Nice to see aom to compare my harlequin x aom to


Mine look a lot like AOM. Super compact, I love it!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 8, 2016)

greencropper said:


> man how long has it been since a big drop of sinmints? sin could have bred 3 large batches to release if he wanted to in that time, i dont think its gonna happen again...wouldnt be surprised if the plat del's are next to be discontinued?


I keep getting that same feeling man. I really hope it's not the case though!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I keep getting that same feeling man. I really hope it's not the case though!!


Id buy plat d packs if i were u


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 9, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Id buy plat d packs if i were u


I've still got a few Plat D and sinmints in the stable, I'm more waiting to see any drop to pick up some more!


----------



## greencropper (Jul 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I keep getting that same feeling man. I really hope it's not the case though!!


im only guessing but maybe some breeders get a bit worried when they release something so good that then can be used for making great outcrosses, so they discontinue it?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> im only guessing but maybe some breeders get a bit worried when they release something so good that then can be used for making great outcrosses, so they discontinue it?


Yeah I dunno the politics of it hey, I just want dank weed ha ha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I dunno the politics of it hey, I just want dank weed ha ha.


Ha ha simple man simple pleasures, my motto is Keep It Simple Stupid


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

Your crosses are troopers @eastcoastmo . Fukn mix had turned to almost clay sort of in 2 of the little starter cups its been raining so much. I took them all the way out of that shit and put into fresh mix in 1 gallon pots and they both took to it straight away. I guess I have 5 of them, 2 different crosses and then also threw a sinfully sour in there too. Then theres a couple Bodhi, some Garlic Bud 98 x Vortex crosses and a Green Crack from Humboldt. Its a good combination of babies


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha ha simple man simple pleasures, my motto is Keep It Simple Stupid


KISS should be my middle name ha ha



Vnsmkr said:


> Your crosses are troopers @eastcoastmo . Fukn mix had turned to almost clay sort of in 2 of the little starter cups its been raining so much. I took them all the way out of that shit and put into fresh mix in 1 gallon pots and they both took to it straight away. I guess I have 5 of them, 2 different crosses and then also threw a sinfully sour in there too. Then theres a couple Bodhi, some Garlic Bud 98 x Vortex crosses and a Green Crack from Humboldt. Its a good combination of babies


Oh awesome man, they seem pretty vigorous too. Glad to hear they are growing well for you mate, I hope all the shit weather is done now!! You've got a nice mix of strains going there too


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Mine look a lot like AOM. Super compact, I love it!


I think mine are aom heavy too


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> man how long has it been since a big drop of sinmints? sin could have bred 3 large batches to release if he wanted to in that time, i dont think its gonna happen again...wouldnt be surprised if the plat del's are next to be discontinued?


I've been thinking for awhile they might have lost one of the parents or something but that's pure speculation.. They run a cut for their commercial line though so I have a feeling they'll f2 if necassary, which would be rad. Also seems like they just wanna do that new new lately.

I'm making f2s of platinum d for personal use so if they do discontinue I got your back bro !


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jul 9, 2016)

Just got an email from Oregon Elite Seeds. It appears they will be restocking SCS some time next week,.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 9, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I've been thinking for awhile they might have lost one of the parents or something but that's pure speculation.. They run a cut for their commercial line though so I have a feeling they'll f2 if necassary, which would be rad. Also seems like they just wanna do that new new lately.
> 
> I'm making f2s of platinum d for personal use so if they do discontinue I got your back bro !


thanks man, ive got a pack of plat d's & nightmare cookies in stock, but ive never had the sinmints, so im lucky to have got those 2 original types...but as far as the sinmints...maybe a footnote in history now?


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 9, 2016)

Just talked to OES and he has a huge restock an a drop on 4 new strains coming up sometime this week. Keep an eye out sounds good. I know one of the new strains being stocked is the tripple cherry diesel.
Didnt hear of any sin mints dropping so hopefully that happens sometime soon.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 10, 2016)

Platinum Delights (AK pheno )


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 10, 2016)

Another Platy shot (


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 11, 2016)

That is some seriously dank shit right there bro, well done


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That is some seriously dank shit right there bro, well done


Thanks brother


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 11, 2016)

that is pretty as hell. whats your setup like?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 11, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> that is pretty as hell. whats your setup like?


Pro-Mix HP , Fox Farms nute trio and a 600w HPS


----------



## martyg (Jul 11, 2016)

This plat d pheno won't stop stretching almost out of room!!!


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jul 11, 2016)

wow super leggy. Hope she stops soon


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 11, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3729949 This plat d pheno won't stop stretching almost out of room!!!


Super crop that shit! I super crop mid flower when necassary and they never miss a beat. Gotta abuse em sometimes.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 11, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Super crop that shit! I super crop mid flower when necassary and they never miss a beat. Gotta abuse em sometimes.


Yep, I did too. Treat em mean to keep em keen


----------



## blackforest (Jul 11, 2016)

BOOOORRRRIIIIIINNNNGGGG!

Sin Mint rdwc about 16 days into flower.... Sigh...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 12, 2016)

blackforest said:


> BOOOORRRRIIIIIINNNNGGGG!
> 
> Sin Mint rdwc about 16 days into flower.... Sigh...
> View attachment 3730179


Looking very nice man, I love some leaf porn too


----------



## martyg (Jul 12, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Super crop that shit! I super crop mid flower when necassary and they never miss a beat. Gotta abuse em sometimes.


Really eh maybe I'll try never done that during flower


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 12, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3729949 This plat d pheno won't stop stretching almost out of room!!!


Shyt mine grew straight to the light when I pulled her she was 6 to 7 inches from a open bulb (600w) never missed a beat...I love this skinny ass leggy chic


----------



## martyg (Jul 12, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Shyt mine grew straight to the light when I pulled her she was 6 to 7 inches from a open bulb (600w) never missed a beat...I love this skinny ass leggy chic


Lol good to hear


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 12, 2016)

blackforest said:


> BOOOORRRRIIIIIINNNNGGGG!
> 
> Sin Mint rdwc about 16 days into flower.... Sigh...
> View attachment 3730179


Nice . Are you still running your 2x600's? How long did you veg your sinmints? I have a 400 watter lying around so I decided to make use of it and do a sinmint grow journal tonight on RIU. After that I'll do a cherry pie (GDP X Durban poison) journal. Keeping my fingers crossed as I may get 4 cuttings of that soon.


----------



## blackforest (Jul 12, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice . Are you still running your 2x600's? How long did you veg your sinmints? I have a 400 watter lying around so I decided to make use of it and do a sinmint grow journal tonight on RIU. After that I'll do a cherry pie (GDP X Durban poison) journal. Keeping my fingers crossed as I may get 4 cuttings of that soon.


Yeah, just running the 2x 600w in that tent. They vegged for about 3 weeks. I upgraded the buckets to the square 8 gal so I could get a bigger root mass and put the control bucket on the outside of the tent. Makes everything a lot easier. Finally got a blue lab guardian also. Nice not having to check the ppm and ph manually all the time. I'm going to run some goji og in there next, mom who is in dirt is in the solo 4x4 by herself, coming along very nicely! Can't wait to see your grow, can't go wrong with those genetics!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 12, 2016)

Eagerly awaiting OES re-up...


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 13, 2016)

Any news on the re-up? I'm delaying an order until then...


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 13, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Any news on the re-up? I'm delaying an order until then...


Haven't heard anything. Tried to squeeze it out of OES but he wasn't quite budging.

If they do release the triple cherry diesel I highly recommend . Bold statement but it's for sure my favorite variety I've ever had. Sour Jack is present in that cross and with a vengeance! @GrowJahsGift have you tried any of yours yet?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 13, 2016)

Can anyone comment on the general stretch of Blue Power? I have a few ready to flower, and space is at a premium. I have an area for indica's, and Og's/sativas, don't want to waste a spot. Thanks in advance...just looking for a general idea, I know every plant is different.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 13, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Can anyone comment on the general stretch of Blue Power? I have a few ready to flower, and space is at a premium. I have an area for indica's, and Og's/sativas, don't want to waste a spot. Thanks in advance...just looking for a general idea, I know every plant is different.


General stretch for Blue Power is maybe 1x it's not bad. Very indica dom but you could get some phenos from the White Moonshine side that are a lil taller but you don't have to worry about these going through the roof lol


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 13, 2016)

Here's my 2 Tangerine Power 20 days from sprout. I'm going to flip them tomorrow and pray to the ganja gods that I get to finish them. I'm moving closer to my job and I'm going to have one hell of a grow show.

Now I just need to convince my gal that I need more lights.
.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 13, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Can anyone comment on the general stretch of Blue Power? I have a few ready to flower, and space is at a premium. I have an area for indica's, and Og's/sativas, don't want to waste a spot. Thanks in advance...just looking for a general idea, I know every plant is different.





akhiymjames said:


> General stretch for Blue Power is maybe 1x it's not bad. Very indica dom but you could get some phenos from the White Moonshine side that are a lil taller but you don't have to worry about these going through the roof lol


What he said...


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> General stretch for Blue Power is maybe 1x it's not bad. Very indica dom but you could get some phenos from the White Moonshine side that are a lil taller but you don't have to worry about these going through the roof lol


Just what I wanted to hear! Thanks for the info, I was hoping to keep them small/short for the first run. My schedule is off, I need to slow things down on the veg side.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jul 13, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Haven't heard anything. Tried to squeeze it out of OES but he wasn't quite budging.
> 
> If they do release the triple cherry diesel I highly recommend . Bold statement but it's for sure my favorite variety I've ever had. Sour Jack is present in that cross and with a vengeance! @GrowJahsGift have you tried any of yours yet?


Yeah it's definitely some flame! I need to run some of my clones to be sure. But I've had no complaints. Everyone has been telling me it's killing their aches and pains . That's enough for me to keep her. The wicked cherry gum Terps don't hurt either lol.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 13, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Haven't heard anything. Tried to squeeze it out of OES but he wasn't quite budging.
> 
> If they do release the triple cherry diesel I highly recommend . Bold statement but it's for sure my favorite variety I've ever had. Sour Jack is present in that cross and with a vengeance! @GrowJahsGift have you tried any of yours yet?


Im holding out for sin mints lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jul 13, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Im holding out for sin mints lol


Lol me too. I would like to hunt that strain some more but I keep buying other shit lol.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 13, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Im holding out for sin mints lol


This item is out of stock....see it in my dreams


----------



## greencropper (Jul 13, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Im holding out for sin mints lol


Spanky Ham just had a flyby too...


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 14, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Haven't heard anything. Tried to squeeze it out of OES but he wasn't quite budging.
> 
> If they do release the triple cherry diesel I highly recommend . Bold statement but it's for sure my favorite variety I've ever had. Sour Jack is present in that cross and with a vengeance! @GrowJahsGift have you tried any of yours yet?


I was told the list of sin restock on phone with him a few days ago and I can't remember all but there was a few new releases tripple cherry was one of them, and there was no mention on sin mint ( i was listening hard for that one) hope it comes soon. some cbd restocks as well


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jul 14, 2016)

im guessing this is a dispensary reload at BAMMed.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 14, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3731733im guessing this is a dispensary reload at BAMMed.


Right on! Most anticipated drop of the year, hope I can get my hands on a pack.


----------



## martyg (Jul 14, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Im holding out for sin mints lol


We'd all like sinmints. Doesn't look to promising lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 14, 2016)

Sinmints!? Where when who


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 14, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3731733im guessing this is a dispensary reload at BAMMed.


I saw that too, almost thought they meant seeds lol.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jul 15, 2016)

They're just being cruel...


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 16, 2016)

Fuy flaked on buying my sinmints so here goes! 2 going into water weird looking beans


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 16, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Fuy flaked on buying my sinmints so here goes! 2 going into water weird looking beansView attachment 3733757


What a poor move to flake on those


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What a poor move to flake on those


Yup so i went and dropped 4


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 16, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Yup so i went and dropped 4


Those regs? Were the last packs dropped at tdt fems?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 16, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Yup so i went and dropped 4


Yeah, but why get rid of them? If they aren't your thing maybe you should trade them.....unless you were made an offer you couldn't refuse.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Those regs? Were the last packs dropped at tdt fems?


Yea they regs


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 16, 2016)

I have been watching OES for the Sins drop all week and it sounds like they are going on vacation this coming week.


----------



## martyg (Jul 17, 2016)

Plat d now it's gonna get interesting


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 19, 2016)

Puerto Rican bud sourced from a local IG buddy while in San Juan on vacation. 

Nice Sativa with dark purple/black leaves. Speedy/somewhat trippy high...Seed or two would be great as this was sourced outside of the city in PR so it may contain atleast partial PR landrace strain(s) if the such thing exists anymore,,figured I'd share with you guys..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 20, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Puerto Rican bud sourced from a local IG buddy while in San Juan on vacation.
> 
> Nice Sativa with dark purple/black leaves. Speedy/somewhat trippy high...Seed or two would be great as this was sourced outside of the city in PR so it may contain atleast partial PR landrace strain(s) if the such thing exists anymore,,figured I'd share with you guys..
> 
> ...


That looks like it would tear you a new arsehole ha ha ha. Looks pretty dank hey!


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 20, 2016)

3/4 sin mint cookies are in soil fingers crossed need girls!


----------



## ReddEyez (Jul 20, 2016)

Hey whats up everybody? Hope all is good. I have been all over this thread, great info. Thank you very much. Could someone please give me some info about Bonza and SCS? I have seen some pics on here of some from Bonza, but i cant find any finished results from Sin City gear from Bonza. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jul 20, 2016)

Lol fuck bonza they'll sell you whatever they have in their junk drawer and label them for u @akhiymjames lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 20, 2016)

@GrowJahsGift you silly but I'm with you all the way. Fuck Bonza I wouldn't spend anybody's money there. 



ReddEyez said:


> Hey whats up everybody? Hope all is good. I have been all over this thread, great info. Thank you very much. Could someone please give me some info about Bonza and SCS? I have seen some pics on here of some from Bonza, but i cant find any finished results from Sin City gear from Bonza. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time.


Bro if you looking for legit Sin City gear just go to the places they list as verified sellers. I wouldn't waste time trying to figure out if anyone has run Sin City beans from Bonza cus most not gonna buy their beans from there.


----------



## ReddEyez (Jul 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @GrowJahsGift you silly but I'm with you all the way. Fuck Bonza I wouldn't spend anybody's money there.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro if you looking for legit Sin City gear just go to the places they list as verified sellers. I wouldn't waste time trying to figure out if anyone has run Sin City beans from Bonza cus most not gonna buy their beans from there.


Right on man, thanks for taking time to answer. I already went through Bonza and was needing to see some reference photos. I will continue looking. Got frustrated looking for something in stock and went with Bonza. Next time i will go through someone reputable. Thank again man, your shit always looks fire!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 20, 2016)

ReddEyez said:


> Right on man, thanks for taking time to answer. I already went through Bonza and was needing to see some reference photos. I will continue looking. Got frustrated looking for something in stock and went with Bonza. Next time i will go through someone reputable. Thank again man, your shit always looks fire!


Yea always do some research before spending your money. Lots of breeders have some type of list that shows verified sellers so you know who has legit beans. Some banks with legit gear won't be on there but that's all apart of the research and just like you did come ask here. Somebody will give you the info but hopefully you got something from them and it's really what it's supposed to be. 

Appreciate the love bro it's the genetics. My growing is very simple


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 20, 2016)

ReddEyez said:


> Right on man, thanks for taking time to answer. I already went through Bonza and was needing to see some reference photos. I will continue looking. Got frustrated looking for something in stock and went with Bonza. Next time i will go through someone reputable. Thank again man, your shit always looks fire!


Not to burst your bubble but these guys are right...Bonza has sold fake beans on more than one occasion it'd seem..I would wonder about the authenticity of the beans you acquired unless you get a sealed breeders pack..


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 21, 2016)

My 3 medical glue fems the most beautiful plants in my garden also very nice structure these guys know what they're doing gonna have to buy more from Sin city


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Jul 22, 2016)

Does anyone know what kind of stretch I can look foreward to on either sequoia strawberry or key lime cake? I've got a few of each at roughly 3-4 foot tall and curious as to how tall they could get.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 22, 2016)

Lol on that note how much on sinmints?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 23, 2016)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Does anyone know what kind of stretch I can look foreward to on either sequoia strawberry or key lime cake? I've got a few of each at roughly 3-4 foot tall and curious as to how tall they could get.


Sequoia Strawberry will stretch very good. 2-3x stretch because of the dad. He makes beasts lol but Key Lime Caka has normal stretch nothing to be worried about. The Key Lime Pie mom isn't a stretcher either it's a fast flower pheno and yields very well. If you get some White Nightmare dom phenos they will have more stretch but not like Sequoia Strawberry.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 23, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Lol on that note how much on sinmints?


SinMints it deals with pheno if it's cookies dom it will stretch 1-2x but not super crazy. Very lanky tho but Blue Power phenos won't stretch anymore than what the cookie dom phenos do. Very BP dom won't have too much stretch if you can get a super dom BP pheno cus of how Forum dominates crosses. BP phenos will also have thick branching compared to Forum phenos. My SinMint keeper I have right now is cookie dom all way but takes BP branching being thick and a lil slower cookie growth not lanky and growing tall. Look for growth like Forum


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> SinMints it deals with pheno if it's cookies dom it will stretch 1-2x but not super crazy. Very lanky tho but Blue Power phenos won't stretch anymore than what the cookie dom phenos do. Very BP dom won't have too much stretch if you can get a super dom BP pheno cus of how Forum dominates crosses. BP phenos will also have thick branching compared to Forum phenos. My SinMint keeper I have right now is cookie dom all way but takes BP branching being thick and a lil slower cookie growth not lanky and growing tall. Look for growth like Forum


Ok man ill keep this in mind thanks


----------



## martyg (Jul 24, 2016)

Plat d's mixed phenos 4wks


----------



## testiclees (Jul 24, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3740620 View attachment 3740621 View attachment 3740622 Plat d's mixed phenos 4wks


wow nice dude. What size pot is that in the thumb pic? How long was the veg?


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 24, 2016)

10 days since I flipped to 12/12 and both of my Tangerine Power girls are stretching. TP1 is the shorter of the two.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 24, 2016)

Nice needsoonebeans and martyg. While y'all out in flower mode I'm just only in clone mode. These are two sinmint phenos (cookie dom) at 11 days in my aero cloner.


----------



## martyg (Jul 24, 2016)

testiclees said:


> wow nice dude. What size pot is that in the thumb pic? How long was the veg?


10gal. And prob vegged close to two months idk cause I run perpetual and am always just grabbing the bigger ones out for flower. There's a mix of 10 plat d phenos a couple dream beavers. Sour diesel strawberry banana super kush and tangie in there


----------



## martyg (Jul 24, 2016)

Ill take some diff pics tomorrow. Wk9


----------



## martyg (Jul 25, 2016)

Take down day!!!!!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jul 25, 2016)

Whats up everyone. Any quick info on sin valley og? Phenos etc? Ran across a pack today on a site wide sale for $47! Couldnt pass that up!


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 26, 2016)

Oregon Elite Seeds drops there Sin Gear tonight they got a sick promo buy 2 packs of sin seeds get 3 free reg seeds of the very rare Buddas on Moonshine


----------



## martyg (Jul 26, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Oregon Elite Seeds drops there Sin Gear tonight they got a sick promo buy 2 packs of sin seeds get 3 free reg seeds of the very rare Buddas on Moonshine


Ahh it happens tonight


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> Ahh it happens tonight


Sin Drop just happened on OES


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jul 26, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Sin Drop just happened on OES


Nice. There is still one pack left of sin valley og on firestax ~$40 with the promo


----------



## testiclees (Jul 26, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Nice. There is still one pack left of sin valley og on firestax ~$40 with the promo


Any promo for scs on oes? Im jubilant on my 1000th visit i snagged grape nightmare fems.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 26, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Nice. There is still one pack left of sin valley og on firestax ~$40 with the promo


Lol I'll take my chances with a US bank. OES is legit and I'll bet my beans will be here before the week is out. Firestax probably xmas time.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 26, 2016)

Well wtf?! Where is the restock? They're already out of almost everything. Why bother sending so many emails announcing the drop if it's so small it sells out in 10 mins? Yeah I'm pissed. I refreshed the page for days and still missed out.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jul 26, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Lol I'll take my chances with a US bank. OES is legit and I'll bet my beans will be here before the week is out. Firestax probably xmas time.


I wasnt trying to pull anyone away from OES just throwing it out there in case somebody wanted to grab it.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 26, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Well wtf?! Where is the restock? They're already out of almost everything. Why bother sending so many emails announcing the drop if it's so small it sells out in 10 mins? Yeah I'm pissed. I refreshed the page for days and still missed out.


I feel ya
on my 1000th visit i snagged grape nightmare fems.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 26, 2016)

I think he only got like 12-15 packs of the new releases and a few of some old stock.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 26, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Well wtf?! Where is the restock? They're already out of almost everything. Why bother sending so many emails announcing the drop if it's so small it sells out in 10 mins? Yeah I'm pissed. I refreshed the page for days and still missed out.


They still have Las Vegas sour bubba and triple cherry diesel bro hurry up


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 26, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Well wtf?! Where is the restock? They're already out of almost everything. Why bother sending so many emails announcing the drop if it's so small it sells out in 10 mins? Yeah I'm pissed. I refreshed the page for days and still missed out.


They got CBD gear along with a couple packs of the limited line/new releases on his IG page he has a huge stack pictured


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 26, 2016)

If you want it you had better order quickly! As of about 5 mins ago there were only one or two packs left of anything left.


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 26, 2016)

Just emailed Toby asked what all dropped he said he added 70 packs of sin city gear


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 26, 2016)

Got the last triple cherry diesel


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 26, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Got the last triple cherry diesel


I wanted that one but went with the Bubba instead.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 26, 2016)

tdt getting new scs drop, with new limited scs promo soon


----------



## martyg (Jul 26, 2016)

I missed it was at the damn beach


----------



## greencropper (Jul 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> I missed it was at the damn beach


some of us are living the life!...tsk


----------



## martyg (Jul 26, 2016)

Wow these plat d's ever get frosty I'm loving even the big fans are getting some frost


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 26, 2016)

Just got off the phone with Toby at OES he said hes putting in another order with sin for nothing but the new gear


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 26, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Just got off the phone with Toby at OES he said hes putting in another order with sin for nothing but the new gear


Dudes want the old gear fam. Sin mints, Plat D, silverback jack etc.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 26, 2016)

nyone finish a Grape Nightmare grow? Thrilled to test out some scs straight form OES. But most interested in pointers from who's hip.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2016)

testiclees said:


> nyone finish a Grape Nightmare grow? Thrilled to test out some scs straight form OES. But most interested in pointers from who's hip.


Couple testers but that's it. It's a new release so not gonna be any info from masses. Check out the test journals over at homeofthedank. Was just telling a buddy about the cross. It's a fem White Nightmare cross. GDP growth rate is sped up being crossed to WN and yield is upped but I truly don't know how much yield the female they use adds but should bump it up. Great bag appeal and easy grower but I haven't checked the smoke reports for smell, taste and potency


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2016)

Matter fact @Velvet Elvis tested the Grape Nightmare. He can give better info than I can


----------



## testiclees (Jul 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Matter fact @Velvet Elvis tested the Grape Nightmare. He can give better info than I can


Lol, ya i found VE's thread right away but it ended abruptly just as it got going. He's not been on for a while.


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jul 26, 2016)

Bummer I really wanted to get a pack of power purps. Gone as quickly as they came. Been checking forever and didn't even know they went up


----------



## martyg (Jul 26, 2016)

Plat d's


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> Bummer I really wanted to get a pack of power purps. Gone as quickly as they came. Been checking forever and didn't even know they went up


Well you still have Euro banks if you really want them. It's the only time I deal with them tho when I can't get from USA banks


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for the reccomendation but I will wait and see what TDT gets. I have plenty of SCS I can run also. Did you pick up any packs?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 26, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Dudes want the old gear fam. Sin mints, Plat D, silverback jack etc.


Sins OG , sin valley ... Ya the old school stuff!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 26, 2016)

Had a terrible day today. Was ready to snag the perfect house in MI so I can get my biz running and someone snaked that shit. Then I miss the Sin drop! Oh well, I'm happy for y'all who got in on it. Much better drop than the last IMO.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jul 26, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Sins OG , sin valley ... Ya the old school stuff!


I got a pack of sin valley today couldnt pass on that


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 26, 2016)

Damn boys that Sins drop at OES lasted about as long as me making love. To hell with a bunch of work!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 26, 2016)

Gotta be a sniper on these sites. They was loading them 1 at a time about 2-3 minutes apart. Soon as I saw one I liked I added it to the cart the hit refresh.


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 26, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Had a terrible day today. Was ready to snag the perfect house in MI so I can get my biz running and someone snaked that shit. Then I miss the Sin drop! Oh well, I'm happy for y'all who got in on it. Much better drop than the last IMO.


Hes putting in for more of the new stuff


----------



## blackforest (Jul 26, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Gotta be a sniper on these sites. They was loading them 1 at a time about 2-3 minutes apart. Soon as I saw one I liked I added it to the cart the hit refresh.


Ok, what is the best way to be notified for these drops. I'm on the computer all day every day and still miss out!

Email list from the seed banks or breeders? 
Instagram?


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 26, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Ok, what is the best way to be notified for these drops. I'm on the computer all day every day and still miss out!
> 
> Email list from the seed banks or breeders?
> Instagram?


email list from the seed bank


----------



## since1991 (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah i want more stuff from the 2014 catalog. And more Blue Power offshoots and WNM offshoots. Oh well.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 26, 2016)

Few quick shots of harlequin x Aliens on Moonshine testers. Early flower,,

#1
 
#2


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 26, 2016)

And plat D I started late. They will remain pretty small. Might reveg if they're worth it. 

Had 2/3 female.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Ok, what is the best way to be notified for these drops. I'm on the computer all day every day and still miss out!
> 
> Email list from the seed banks or breeders?
> Instagram?


I just check the site every so often. Especially when they mention drop.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

This the strains TDT getting


----------



## martyg (Jul 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> This the strains TDT getting View attachment 3742678


Lol that drop already happened most of them sold out


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jul 27, 2016)

I ordered from TDT before had fast shipping and everything but i will not order on that site again until they fix it so i dont have to click every dam strain, let the new window open, and then scroll down to see if its sold out!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I just check the site every so often. Especially when they mention drop.


You scoop anything from the new drop?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 27, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I ordered from TDT before had fast shipping and everything but i will not order on that site again until they fix it so i dont have to click every dam strain, let the new window open, and then scroll down to see if its sold out!


Lol Ya that is super annoying and time consuming


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

martyg said:


> Lol that drop already happened most of them sold out


You must be looking at the exotic drop. Sin didn't have a


martyg said:


> Lol that drop already happened most of them sold out


nah the exotic drop did the sin drop didn't. Most likely Friday for the special.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 27, 2016)

Oregon elite was selling grape nightmare fems yet tdt has them listed as regs. Possible mix up or did they release the strain both ways as they did with tangerine power?


----------



## martyg (Jul 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> You must be looking at the exotic drop. Sin didn't have a
> 
> nah the exotic drop did the sin drop didn't. Most likely Friday for the special.


I emailed txt yesterday said it happened and it up on the site


----------



## martyg (Jul 27, 2016)

martyg said:


> I emailed txt yesterday said it happened and it up on the site


Maybe he just meant the the up coming is posted idk.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> This the strains TDT getting View attachment 3742678


Must have will power and resist...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

martyg said:


> I emailed txt yesterday said it happened and it





hockeybry2 said:


> Must have will power and resist...


must cop all the good gear..


----------



## martyg (Jul 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> must cop all the good gear..


I hope I can snag something


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jul 27, 2016)

Same here! A killer line up for sure


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> must cop all the good gear..


lol you're outta control!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> lol you're outta control!


Petal to the metal.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Petal to the metal.


Take the restrictor plates off... Give the red dragon a little more juice


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jul 27, 2016)

Gotta grow em all?


----------



## Beemo (Jul 27, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> Gotta grow em all?


no, like pokemon. gotta catch'em all


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> This the strains TDT getting View attachment 3742678


I didn't see a selection for blue lime pie. That's all I want along with sequoia strawberry and blue power bx,


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I didn't see a selection for blue lime pie. That's all I want along with sequoia strawberry and blue power bx,


That's why I said the release never happened, because even if something is sold out it'll still be on the site. So start your engines for Friday fellas


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jul 27, 2016)

Do you have Intel that it will be on Friday?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> Do you have Intel that it will be on Friday?


Since the new deal is Friday I take they'll release it around that time. Plus they giving away Sin gear with the promo.


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jul 27, 2016)

Ah very nice deductive reasoning. Can't wait for Friday!


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 27, 2016)

Sin Mint Cookies #1 #3 

#1


#3 
 
Popped 5 these were the ones that made it trying to make room to pop last 10


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> That's why I said the release never happened, because even if something is sold out it'll still be on the site. So start your engines for Friday fellas


Man don't get my hopes up high. Is it suppose to be Friday at 12:01 a.m?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Man don't get my hopes up high. Is it suppose to be Friday at 12:01 a.m?


Keep the phones, iPads, tablets, and computer on thedankteam.com

Ask @Traxx187 how to cook on TDT. He got the last sinmints when they released.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 27, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I didn't see a selection for blue lime pie. That's all I want along with sequoia strawberry and blue power bx,


I think attitude has the BX still if interested in ordering overseas.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 27, 2016)

Think I'll be shooting for the sour bubba or grape nightmare. Nightmare cookies would be third choice but I'm a lil cookie'd out after this round,, Only thing I've touched with the nightmare dad is gorillas in the night freebie but it exploded with dicks everywhere..

Wonder why BLP and NC have stars next to them?


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 27, 2016)

What yall think about the freebies


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 27, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I think attitude has the BX still if interested in ordering overseas.


Thanks but they are sold out. They was available but I hesitated. Well I still have my fems "aliens on moonshine." I haven't really seen anything on them yet. All I want is just BLP. Lol


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jul 27, 2016)

OES has 2 BX in stock


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 27, 2016)

I had the Las Vegas Sour Bubba I gave them to my bro @a senile fungus don't think he's ran them yet but a few people should have them already from New Years promo 2015 



Traxx187 said:


> What yall think about the freebies


Freebies are good too didn't realize the Las Vegas Sour Bubba was one of them. Good freebies all the way


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 27, 2016)

Scored the Blue Power BX and Raskel Berries


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 27, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> OES has 2 BX in stock


Thanks time to burn....im going to hold out to see if I can score on the blue lime pie....in the men while  a couple of more days and I'll flip these sinmint cookies to veg mode.....


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Scored the Blue Power BX and Raskel Berries


Keep us posted on your grow with those.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 27, 2016)

@akhiymjames you lost your hso blue dream now I'm trying to find mine. I know this is a sincity thread but figure I share this anyways......8 in veg and I popped 10 more. Hopefully I'll find that sativa Santa Cruz blue dream knock off....lol

P.s dungeon vault grandpas breath in the background of both pics....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 27, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> View attachment 3743353 View attachment 3743354 @akhiymjames you lost your hso blue dream now I'm trying to find mine. I know this is a sincity thread but figure I share this anyways......8 in veg and I popped 10 more. Hopefully I'll find that sativa Santa Cruz blue dream knock off....lol
> 
> P.s dungeon vault grandpas breath in the background of both pics....


Yea I miss that gal but I have the real deal Santa Cruz cut now so it doesn't hurt that I don't have her anymore. I think you will find something good those HSO s1 are good. 

I feel you on trying to get Blue Lime Pie. Never know when those will be made again so those are a must grab I feel for anyone who likes Sin City and doesn't have them. I have my keeper and 4 beans still and I still haven't ran my keeper proper but I have passed her to a good buddy and she grows well so I prolly will see her from her before I see from me lol I don't care tho I know she's fire for sure man I hated to cut her down she was on par with GG4 as far as when she started putting out frost after flip. I still have her tho


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey everyone.. Glad 2 be back after a misunderstanding, said something I thght plp would knw was a joke. Lol. Obviously not, so I got a time out in the bad seat.. anyways, good to be back..  ok, I have to ask. I see allot of talk about this dt (dankteam). Is it a good bank to deal with? If so what would you recommend I try out? I'm looking for something that is potent, that also will turn some colors 4 me? Any ideas will be mucho appreciated. I've been looking into a seed bank and don't knw to give it a go or not. It's nupetunes. Anyone ever used them before, if so what was your experience like?


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 28, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Hey everyone.. Glad 2 be back after a misunderstanding, said something I thght plp would knw was a joke. Lol. Obviously not, so I got a time out in the bad seat.. anyways, good to be back..  ok, I have to ask. I see allot of talk about this dt (dankteam). Is it a good bank to deal with? If so what would you recommend I try out? I'm looking for something that is potent, that also will turn some colors 4 me? Any ideas will be mucho appreciated. I've been looking into a seed bank and don't knw to give it a go or not. It's nupetunes. Anyone ever used them before, if so what was your experience like?


I recommend Oregon Elite Seeds


----------



## Beemo (Jul 28, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> I recommend Oregon Elite Seeds


do you work for OES?
looking at oes site. its pretty funny imo... 
home page states, "We are Oregon's Elite Seed Bank. Unlike other seed banks we know our seeds and we know our breeders on a personal level." 
what does that mean? doesnt other banks do the same?.. LOL
another quote, " We do not work with any back yard breeders or any seed houses that only produce first generation strains. We only work with breeders that have stabilized genetics and that produce results generation after generation." 
but im looking at the breeders shopping list and most of the breeders on the list only have first generation strains......


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 28, 2016)

Beemo said:


> do you work for OES?
> looking at oes site. its pretty funny imo...
> home page states, "We are Oregon's Elite Seed Bank. Unlike other seed banks we know our seeds and we know our breeders on a personal level."
> what does that mean? doesnt other banks do the same?.. LOL
> ...


So man they ship and i have bought from them with no problem


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks 4 tht bit of info on the OES. I just haven't seen anything I wld be interested in, and if they did have something tht caught the eye damn if it wasn't sold out.. That's why I had asked also about the Neptuneseedbank cause they are in stock the ones that I'm interested in, just hadn't heard anything about anyone using them. I guess I can place a small order just to bite the bullet, I will keep everyone posted on it though 4 sure...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 28, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Thanks 4 tht bit of info on the OES. I just haven't seen anything I wld be interested in, and if they did have something tht caught the eye damn if it wasn't sold out.. That's why I had asked also about the Neptuneseedbank cause they are in stock the ones that I'm interested in, just hadn't heard anything about anyone using them. I guess I can place a small order just to bite the bullet, I will keep everyone posted on it though 4 sure...


Dankteam got a release tonight. Neptune never dealt with them but they are 20-30% higher then any other bank. Or you can try seedsherenow. They ship fast from the guys that purchased from them on here says. Hope that helped.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> So man they ship and i have bought from them with no problem


i got no problem with them. chit i might use them one day. heard good things.
just does not sound good when you contradict your statements.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jul 28, 2016)

Yeah buddy it helped. Thnx. Just as long as they carry the strain I'm looking for.  just didn't want to mention it cause I was hoping it wouldn't sale out before I'm able to get some dough and place an order. Lol. The one that I'm looking to run is made by TwistyTreat and it's Starburst Bubba. Anyone ever run her before?


Vato_504 said:


> Dankteam got a release tonight. Neptune never dealt with them but they are 20-30% higher then any other bank. Or you can try seedsherenow. They ship fast from the guys that purchased from them on here says. Hope that helped.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 28, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Yeah buddy it helped. Thnx. Just as long as they carry the strain I'm looking for.  just didn't want to mention it cause I was hoping it wouldn't sale out before I'm able to get some dough and place an order. Lol. The one that I'm looking to run is made by TwistyTreat and it's Starburst Bubba. Anyone ever run her before?


Nah but you can buy direct from twisty. Think it's twistytreatseeds.com

But you'll be the first to run their gear that I've seen. I have a few of them myself..


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jul 28, 2016)

Hell yeah, thnx bro. I didn't know you could buy directly from them... cool beans.. I see a huge drop in price to, atleast by half on the strain i am looking to score.  can't beat that.


Vato_504 said:


> Nah but you can buy direct from twisty. Think it's twistytreatseeds.com
> 
> But you'll be the first to run their gear that I've seen. I have a few of them myself..


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's the ladies as of today. There working on week 2 of flowering with a 4 month veg time. The SC strain Aliens Jack'd Up is hid in the back somewhere's. Lol


----------



## martyg (Jul 28, 2016)

These plat d are still stretching hitting week 5 now


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 28, 2016)

There's for sure a restock? I see they released some Blue lime pie at TDT in July of 2015..


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 28, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> There's for sure a restock? I see they released some Blue lime pie at TDT in July of 2015..


No time for sure but supposedly tomorrow be it 12am or after..


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 28, 2016)

My Plat D pheno doesn't stretch like that at all. After buds start forming that's it but she stretches tho


----------



## martyg (Jul 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> My Plat D pheno doesn't stretch like that at all. After buds start forming that's it but she stretches tho


   Plat d 5 wks


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 28, 2016)

So i click on to purchase "blue lime pie" from the dank and this pops up.....wtf


----------



## martyg (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> So i click on to purchase "blue lime pie" from the dank and this pops up.....wtfView attachment 3744241


Out of stock?


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Out of stock?


But when I click on other strains that are out of stock "it says out of stock." Strange. Dam I waited over a year for these.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> But when I click on other strains that are out of stock "it says out of stock." Strange. Dam I waited over a year for these.


Phone em up


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 28, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> But when I click on other strains that are out of stock "it says out of stock." Strange. Dam I waited over a year for these.


Keep refreshing they not loaded yet
Thank me later


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 28, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> But when I click on other strains that are out of stock "it says out of stock." Strange. Dam I waited over a year for these.


The drop doesn't happen till 7/29


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 28, 2016)

Nightmare cookies loaded


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The drop doesn't happen till 7/29


When midnight?


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Phone em up


The only way to contact them is via email.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 28, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> When midnight?


Yea I think so. The Sin City promo code starts at midnight so I think everything will be loaded by then. As Vato said Nightmare Cookies is up


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jul 28, 2016)

I ordered a pack. No way I am missing out on them lol


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 28, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> I ordered a pack. No way I am missing out on them lol


What did you order?


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jul 28, 2016)

The Nightmare Cookies


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 28, 2016)

Blue lime pie. Last minute choice... Goodnight y'all!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 28, 2016)

Blp is live. I wanna get em but I am gonna hold off


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 28, 2016)

Got my nightmare cookies and grape nightmare


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 28, 2016)

I hope the rest sell out by the time I'm off work tomorrow or I may make a bad decision for a second pack...


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 28, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Blue lime pie. Last minute choice... Goodnight y'all!





hockeybry2 said:


> Blp is live. I wanna get em but I am gonna hold off


Boom! I gots my blue lime pie thanks @akhiymjames and thanks @Vato_504


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 28, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I hope the rest sell out by the time I'm off work tomorrow or I may make a bad decision for a second pack...


Triple cherry looking juicy. I picked last one up at OES for 110 but I see it for cheaper on tdt


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jul 28, 2016)

Same here thefarmer!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 28, 2016)

2 packs left...who's getting them and who wants to trade me some of theirs  haha


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hope everybody copped


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 28, 2016)

BLP is sold out!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 28, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> BLP is sold out!


Of course they wasn't gonna stay that long. Yo @akhiymjames whats better BLP or BLS in your opinion?


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jul 28, 2016)

Yep I had to grab the BLP and Grape nightmare. Should be set on beans for a while


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 28, 2016)

think I got the last BLP....moved so quick I forgot the damn promo lol


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 28, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> think I got the last BLP....moved so quick I forgot the damn promo lol


I think I did the same thing. I thought I typed in the promo but oh well....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Hope everybody copped


What'd you scoop. I know you weren't on the sidelines for this drop


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 28, 2016)

Never forget the promo. Seems like everybody slept on silverback jack. That's the one I wanted the most.


----------



## blackforest (Jul 28, 2016)

Grabbed some nightmare cookies. Missed the BLP. @sky rocket can you make some F2's for me? I'll do the same lol.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 28, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What'd you scoop. I know you weren't on the sidelines for this drop


Everything plus trap star and big smooth. I'm sick I know!! Like a crackhead for beans. Hopefully these beans will put the lil ones through college!!

Yo @hockeybry2 imagine these crosses
Big smooth x ninja fruit
Ninja fruit x silverback jack
Trap star x ninja fruit


----------



## martyg (Jul 28, 2016)

Blp and tcd over here


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Everything plus trap star and big smooth. I'm sick I know!! Like a crackhead for beans. Hopefully these beans will put the lil ones through college!!


No black mamba? I'm still waiting for my sizzurp to come in. Been like a week and a half. I'm s crack bean baby as well lol I was able to track down a pack of the cult classics enchanted cookies which I clearly had to have


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 28, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> No black mamba? I'm still waiting for my sizzurp to come in. Been like a week and a half. I'm s crack bean baby as well lol I was able to track down a pack of the cult classics enchanted cookies which I clearly had to have


Nah I fell in love with those 2. Hopefully I can create a rainbow looking bud or die trying. That taste like the lite blue bag of skittles.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 28, 2016)

Not to go off subject man did y'all see what karma is about to drop? Something called "Orange Sorbet" suppose to be a Terp machine.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah I fell in love with those 2. Hopefully I can create a rainbow looking bud or die trying. That taste like the lite blue bag of skittles.


Yummy ninja fruit and now orange sorbet.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 28, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Grabbed some nightmare cookies. Missed the BLP. @sky rocket can you make some F2's for me? I'll do the same lol.


Lol you wouldn't want me to make you some F2's for ya because my ass will be on you tube and Google on trying to figure out how.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 28, 2016)

I screwed right around and fell asleep. Missed out on the blue lime pie but I picked up a pack of nightmare cookies.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 28, 2016)

Almost two packs of Sins gear for less than $100. That's like a sore pecker, you just can't beat it.$3.59/bean that's a real bargain for a cheap bastard like me.


----------



## martyg (Jul 28, 2016)

Just added silverback jack. Grape nightmare and naked city kush


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jul 28, 2016)

The naked city kush links to Las Vegas bubba. I believe there is an error because they don't have the NCK on there product page.


----------



## martyg (Jul 28, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> The naked city kush links to Las Vegas bubba. I believe there is an error because they don't have the NCK on there product page.


Well I'm hoping on that one I emailed him to let him know and to also add it to my order


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Jul 29, 2016)

I also made the decision to get the silverback because I love how the Medical glue is growing. Such a hardy plant that will have a good yield


----------



## martyg (Jul 29, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> I also made the decision to get the silverback because I love how the Medical glue is growing. Such a hardy plant that will have a good yield


Nice to hear. I have med glue beans too


----------



## blackforest (Jul 29, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Lol you wouldn't want me to make you some F2's for ya because my ass will be on you tube and Google on trying to figure out how.


All you have to do is cross a male and female BLP to make seeds and whalah, F2's! (assuming they are F1's)


----------



## testiclees (Jul 29, 2016)

Grape nightmare

*Product & Tracking Information*
*Postal Product:*

First-Class Mail®
*Features:*


USPS Tracking®


July 29, 2016 , 9:14 am

Delivered, In/At Mailbox


Your item was delivered in or at the mailbox at 9:07 am on July 29


----------



## Southerner (Jul 29, 2016)

Got my first pack of SC gear last night, I went for the Grape Nightmare for my purple run this winter. Any of you other guys plan to run the gear you got relatively soon?


----------



## martyg (Jul 29, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Got my first pack of SC gear last night, I went for the Grape Nightmare for my purple run this winter. Any of you other guys plan to run the gear you got relatively soon?


Asap


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 29, 2016)

So, I've got this one blue power in flower that stunk the most in veg...also had the most frost....visible frost on the new growth in veg. After 2 weeks of 12/12 it finally shows itself(blows up would be more accurate) as a male.....I am not disappointed, I think this might be a good breeder. I will collect the pollen and keep him around just in case. First male that ever peaked my interests.....I mean i was hoping it was a girl, but i'm not disappointed at all!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 29, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> So, I've got this one blue power in flower that stunk the most in veg...also had the most frost....visible frost on the new growth in veg. After 2 weeks of 12/12 it finally shows itself(blows up would be more accurate) as a male.....I am not disappointed, I think this might be a good breeder. I will collect the pollen and keep him around just in case. First male that ever peaked my interests.....I mean i was hoping it was a girl, but i'm not disappointed at all!


Definitely sounds like a good male to breed with, especially with the good frost


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 29, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> So, I've got this one blue power in flower that stunk the most in veg...also had the most frost....visible frost on the new growth in veg. After 2 weeks of 12/12 it finally shows itself(blows up would be more accurate) as a male.....I am not disappointed, I think this might be a good breeder. I will collect the pollen and keep him around just in case. First male that ever peaked my interests.....I mean i was hoping it was a girl, but i'm not disappointed at all!


I gotta few girls that are begging for some Blue Power pollen


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Definitely sounds like a good male to breed with, especially with the good frost


Yeah, only problem i have is I don't have a separate grow area. He looked great in veg, but not sure what will happen in flower since he will now just get a little natural light through a window in spare room until he busts. I would really like to be able to grow a male out under the same conditions as my budding females, and see what is really there. The real magic/potential doesn't start happening until 5-6 weeks IMHO. Definitely some signs before then, but only one way to be sure!


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I gotta few girls that are begging for some Blue Power pollen


I'm not letting him go anytime soon, I'll have pollen for a minute....I will post pics when i get a chance....hopefully he frosts up, but hard to say with my limited light conditions.....if only smell could be sent through the computer!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 29, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I'm not letting him go anytime soon, I'll have pollen for a minute....I will post pics when i get a chance....hopefully he frosts up, but hard to say with my limited light conditions.....if only smell could be sent through the computer!!


Please keep him bro. I know that stench your talking about and I need that added on some new gals


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I'm not letting him go anytime soon, I'll have pollen for a minute....I will post pics when i get a chance....hopefully he frosts up, but hard to say with my limited light conditions.....if only smell could be sent through the computer!!


Sounds like you have a super stud fam. Reminds me when my Potnas use to find a good pit bull.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 29, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Yeah, only problem i have is I don't have a separate grow area. He looked great in veg, but not sure what will happen in flower since he will now just get a little natural light through a window in spare room until he busts. I would really like to be able to grow a male out under the same conditions as my budding females, and see what is really there. The real magic/potential doesn't start happening until 5-6 weeks IMHO. Definitely some signs before then, but only one way to be sure!


I don't have a separate grow area at the moment either. Actually left my current Sunshine Daydream male in with the girls until the first flowers begin to open. I usually have a couple day window where I can take it out and take some sacs off and collect pollen. Def risky though..

Sept 1 I will be moved into my new MI home luckily so I will have plenty of space for males finally to do their thing..


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Please keep him bro. I know that stench your talking about and I need that added on some new gals


No worries, he not going anywhere. You're one of the good guys, i know that...i got u covered, no pun intended lol


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 29, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I don't have a separate grow area at the moment either. Actually left my current Sunshine Daydream male in with the girls until the first flowers begin to open. I usually have a couple day window where I can take it out and take some sacs off and collect pollen. Def risky though..
> 
> Sept 1 I will be moved into my new MI home luckily so I will have plenty of space for males finally to do their thing..


I just get them close enough(risky) then move to another room with nat light. Easy in winter, more work i summer. Once they get close, there is no stopping them, so as long as the light cycle is right, you will get plenty of pollen.... there is no stopping their natural instinct.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 29, 2016)

Mate, even a cardboard box with a couple cfls will keep them alive long enough to see their potential. I keep mine in a small wooden box with some 45w cfls and it works extremely well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Exactly!


eastcoastmo said:


> Mate, even a cardboard box with a couple cfls will keep them alive long enough to see their potential. I keep mine in a small wooden box with some 45w cfls and it works extremely well


Exactly! ×2


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

I keep males in 1 gallon pots anymore. I can tell if its a badass male or not without getting it huge. I know in the first 1-1.5 months if I want it or not.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Newest round of seedlings are a bunch of @eastcoastmo 's sinmints and plati d crosses and a sinfully sour thrown in as I really liked the smell of the last 1. I have a few different breeders going (bodhi, tga, rare dankness) and some more from RIU members and my own chucks. Will post up as they get older


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Newest round of seedlings are a bunch of @eastcoastmo 's sinmints and plati d crosses and a sinfully sour thrown in as I really liked the smell of the last 1. I have a few different breeders going (bodhi, tga, rare dankness) and some more from RIU members and my own chucks. Will post up as they get older


Wicked bro, soooo looking forward to seeing how they turn out for you


----------



## martyg (Jul 29, 2016)

Anyone run dungeon vaults gear


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 29, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Got my first pack of SC gear last night, I went for the Grape Nightmare for my purple run this winter. Any of you other guys plan to run the gear you got relatively soon?


This fall/winter for me. I have to decide what to run first, aliens on moonshine (fems) or blue lime pie?


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 29, 2016)

martyg said:


> Anyone run dungeon vaults gear


Yes sir grandpas breath


----------



## martyg (Jul 29, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Yes sir grandpas breath


Their gear looks like it's pretty good


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 30, 2016)

martyg said:


> Their gear looks like it's pretty good


Yes sir. You'll see more of his gear grown on Instagram and here in the dvg thread.


----------



## Ray black (Jul 30, 2016)

got my Blue Powers up and healthy in veg

Get some pics up tonight, they look good. 

Got a pack of The REM going in veg too !

Was out of town, good to be back


----------



## Ray black (Jul 30, 2016)

My Skywalker X white nightmare is in flower and totally the most res covered. Smells very WN Dom, like blueberry candy skunk


----------



## martyg (Jul 30, 2016)

Ray black said:


> My Skywalker X white nightmare is in flower and totally the most res covered. Smells very WN Dom, like blueberry candy skunk


This my first run with sins gear so far and frosty let me tell ya. I got the plat d in flower right now. And very impressed. And in veg I got sinfully sour. Sins skunk. Pitboss


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

martyg said:


> This my first run with sins gear so far and frosty let me tell ya. I got the plat d in flower right now. And very impressed. And in veg I got sinfully sour. Sins skunk. Pitboss


You are in for a treat with all that dank.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 30, 2016)

blue power male...stinkier than the girls he was flowering with. @ 3 weeks or less, took almost 2 to show, then exploded!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 30, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> blue power male...stinkier than the girls he was flowering with. @ 3 weeks or less, took almost 2 to show, then exploded!View attachment 3745580View attachment 3745584


Imagine if that was a prized pit bull you could get 2-5k stud fee. So yea let him hit every girl you have.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Imagine if that was a prized pit bull you could get 2-5k stud fee. So yea let him hit every girl you have.


Just threw up some pics in the exotic thread of what he was flowering next to. He was all I could smell. I will collect pollen and hit a couple choice ladies, I also took a cut to keep him around for a minute. I also have 6 stardawg IX in veg, so this male might have some competition coming.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> blue power male...stinkier than the girls he was flowering with. @ 3 weeks or less, took almost 2 to show, then exploded!View attachment 3745580View attachment 3745584


Thats definitely a pollen donor wow!!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Imagine if that was a prized pit bull you could get 2-5k stud fee. So yea let him hit every girl you have.


My girl at 7 months


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 30, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Just threw up some pics in the exotic thread of what he was flowering next to. He was all I could smell. I will collect pollen and hit a couple choice ladies, I also took a cut to keep him around for a minute. I also have 6 stardawg IX in veg, so this male might have some competition coming.


Sign me up for the grease monkey X


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Sign me up for the grease monkey X


Haha, you read my mind, that girl is definitely getting hit...not till next cycle though, she is almost done. Her sister though(glue dom) is definitely getting hit this round. Just put her into flower.I would be honored to have a legit grower run one of my pollen chucks....I never seem to get to them, always running shit from real breeders.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 30, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> blue power male...stinkier than the girls he was flowering with. @ 3 weeks or less, took almost 2 to show, then exploded!View attachment 3745580View attachment 3745584


Shit yeah! That's a solid male for breeding alright!!


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 30, 2016)

Both of my Tangerine Power plants are confirmed girls. 
TP1
 

TP2


----------



## Ray black (Jul 31, 2016)

martyg said:


> This my first run with sins gear so far and frosty let me tell ya. I got the plat d in flower right now. And very impressed. And in veg I got sinfully sour. Sins skunk. Pitboss



Nice, wondering about sins skunk..


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 31, 2016)

Sin mint! Ones taller then the other maybe a male?just the bottom two are SMC Sometimes i have had tall ones be males well guess we wait lol


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 31, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> blue power male...stinkier than the girls he was flowering with. @ 3 weeks or less, took almost 2 to show, then exploded!View attachment 3745580View attachment 3745584


Nice looking male. Great flower structure. Gonna be some happy ladiessss.


----------



## martyg (Jul 31, 2016)

Sin and Bodhi. 50/50 just finished feeding. In my veg


----------



## martyg (Jul 31, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Nice, wondering about sins skunk..


 just starting to show sex now


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 31, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Sin mint! Ones taller then the other maybe a male?just the bottom two are SMC Sometimes i have had tall ones be males well guess we wait lolView attachment 3746010


Naw height won't tell u if it's male cus this is cookie genes. Tall phenos will be GSC dom shorter will be Blue Power but dad doesn't dominate so it creates nice mixed phenos but let's mom shine through.


----------



## martyg (Jul 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw height won't tell u if it's male cus this is cookie genes. Tall phenos will be GSC dom shorter will be Blue Power but dad doesn't dominate so it creates nice mixed phenos but let's mom shine through.


Lol I hear you man. I got these three plat d that just won't stop. The other phenos nice bushes


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw height won't tell u if it's male cus this is cookie genes. Tall phenos will be GSC dom shorter will be Blue Power but dad doesn't dominate so it creates nice mixed phenos but let's mom shine through.


Sweet okay man if it was not for the room id pop last 10...


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 31, 2016)

martyg said:


> Lol I hear you man. I got these three plat d that just won't stop. The other phenos nice bushes


The AK pheno stretches lika mother @akhiymjames


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 31, 2016)

Moms problem. I have a sinmint mom that's about to outgrow the tent. She's growing into the t5 lights. I pulled the lights up as far as I could. I even super cropped her to avoid any more leafs burning. My next solution was to cut all the clones that's near the light so I could saved them. My date to start these clones is August 8th so I'll just leave them in a cup of fresh water til then because my easy cloner is full with more sinmint cookies, raredarkness and grandpas breath


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw height won't tell u if it's male cus this is cookie genes. Tall phenos will be GSC dom shorter will be Blue Power but dad doesn't dominate so it creates nice mixed phenos but let's mom shine through.


Shit ya never even know with the BP. One of my two BP girls right now must be moonshine dom cause she's a tall hoss lol.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 1, 2016)

Well 1 out of two Plat Del didnt herm, heres a pic of the remaining PD. A little nugg from the bottom. 8 week tester.


----------



## martyg (Aug 1, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Well 1 out of two Plat Del didnt herm, heres a pic of the remaining PD. A little nugg from the bottom. 8 week tester.View attachment 3746823


What week did they show signs of hermies? I have 10 plat d and so far no hermies....phew


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 2, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/sincity-seeds-info-thread.870586/page-127#post-12700923

Its was real early.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 2, 2016)

martyg said:


> What week did they show signs of hermies? I have 10 plat d and so far no hermies....phew


I had two pheno's and neither hermed, so have others on here so I'd say it's a rarity, not saying it doesn't happen though.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 2, 2016)

It happens with alot of breeders. Ill get some pics up when its done, hopefully 10 weeks will do her.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I had two pheno's and neither hermed, so have others on here so I'd say it's a rarity, not saying it doesn't happen though.


Platinum Delights is a lil more stable than SinMints and other GSC cross from Sin City but still have to watch for them. Anything with cookies just cus it carries that herm trait 



BuzzD2Kill said:


> It happens with alot of breeders. Ill get some pics up when its done, hopefully 10 weeks will do her.


Yea cookies will do it no matter the breeder unless somebody breeds the herm trait out. 10 weeks should be perfect for her that's what I run my keeper too


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 2, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Well 1 out of two Plat Del didnt herm, heres a pic of the remaining PD. A little nugg from the bottom. 8 week tester.View attachment 3746823


Beautiful flower man


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 3, 2016)

Dam did anyone get there order(s) shipped out from the sin city sale last Friday at midnight because my order is still there according to usps? I ordered boveda packs from another company in same area as tdt like 3 days later around 11 p.m at night. The next morning they sent my shit out. Does he have turtles working for him?


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Aug 3, 2016)

Nope according to usps they have not shipped mine out either.


----------



## Southerner (Aug 3, 2016)

Nope, I got the e-mail saying it was shipped but the tracking shows that is hasn't been. I'm guessing hes got quite a few orders to process, they've never let me down before. This is probably my 8th order or so.


----------



## infinite313 (Aug 3, 2016)

I emailed him today and he said "got them today" so I'm assuming he's either shipping them today, or he was waiting for the Sin packs to arrive and they finally showed up. Hopefully today or tomorrow he'll actually go drop em off at the post office and get this show on the road. I was hoping to get those started this week.


----------



## martyg (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah my order says the same thing. I just grabbed some more gear and they said was shipping out today. I got the notice from usps saying shipping info was created


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 3, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Dam did anyone get there order(s) shipped out from the sin city sale last Friday at midnight because my order is still there according to usps? I ordered boveda packs from another company in same area as tdt like 3 days later around 11 p.m at night. The next morning they sent my shit out. Does he have turtles working for him?


It's only him. I think he only has a couple days he actually ships. I know it's sucks because they should go out the same day or next day but I think he's got his hands in too much. Grows too so I'm sure that takes up time but shouldn't be an excuse tho but you know you will get them


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 3, 2016)

My last order from TDT had same issue. Took two weeks, but got a bunch of extra freebies...I mean a bunch, and a handwritten note apologizing for the delay. Shit happens, and honestly the note meant more than the extra freebies, so they're good in my book.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 3, 2016)

I got me a blue power girl with almost identical structure to the male.....same slow flower onset as the male. 11 days and i finally made out a hair(not sure if this is a good trait for a girl, but at least they are consistent)....def gonna be some f3's(i think that's right since these are f2's?) They were my two favorites in veg for smell, vigor and structure. Have two left to sex.


----------



## martyg (Aug 3, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I got me a blue power girl with almost identical structure to the male.....same slow flower onset as the male. 11 days and i finally made out a hair(not sure if this is a good trait for a girl, but at least they are consistent)....def gonna be some f3's(i think that's right since these are f2's?) They were my two favorites in veg for smell, vigor and structure. Have two left to sex.


Yes I had the same thing with my plat d. Is this normal? Anyone?


----------



## martyg (Aug 3, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I got me a blue power girl with almost identical structure to the male.....same slow flower onset as the male. 11 days and i finally made out a hair(not sure if this is a good trait for a girl, but at least they are consistent)....def gonna be some f3's(i think that's right since these are f2's?) They were my two favorites in veg for smell, vigor and structure. Have two left to sex.


I've have grown other strains that pack on weight and size in the last 1-1.5wks


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 3, 2016)

Both my sinmints are being weird... Must just be the beans gonna give them 1 more week before i cull them..


----------



## martyg (Aug 3, 2016)

5.5 wks plat d


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 3, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3748844 View attachment 3748848 5.5 wks plat d


Bloody hell, they got big quick! Nice work man, they are looking great!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 3, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> View attachment 3748850
> Both my sinmints are being weird... Must just be the beans gonna give them 1 more week before i cull them..
> View attachment 3748851


Hmm they do look a bit odd hey. Hope they grow out of it for you!


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yea 


eastcoastmo said:


> Hmm they do look a bit odd hey. Hope they grow out of it for you!


its cool still 10 beans in the vault!


----------



## martyg (Aug 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bloody hell, they got big quick! Nice work man, they are looking great!!


Thanks


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> View attachment 3748850
> Both my sinmints are being weird... Must just be the beans gonna give them 1 more week before i cull them..
> View attachment 3748851


I would wait them out, might be worth it. Almost look like they don't like your mix for some reason.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> View attachment 3748850
> Both my sinmints are being weird... Must just be the beans gonna give them 1 more week before i cull them..
> View attachment 3748851


Remember GSC throws out mutants plus the Blue Power dad has Blueberry in it from the White Moonshine so mutant genes there too. Don't cull them bro hell I'll take them lol. From seed SinMints are kinda slow till they get past seedling stage.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Remember GSC throws out mutants plus the Blue Power dad has Blueberry in it from the White Moonshine so mutant genes there too. Don't cull them bro hell I'll take them lol. From seed SinMints are kinda slow till they get past seedling stage.


Shit man i didnt cull they still going lets see how they act buy next week haha


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2016)

Sin mints..
 
First sin city run..


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oregon Elite Seeds has a huge 20% off sale on all Sin City gear and others today only


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Sin mints..
> View attachment 3749174
> First sin city run..


How old bro? 5 weeks lol jk


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> How old bro? 5 weeks lol jk


I think so...I have only had her for a few days..but she is definitely around 5 weeks.
Now in a 7gal pot,full of organic goodness..see if she gets bigger.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> I think so...I have only had her for a few days..but she is definitely around 5 weeks.
> Now in a 7gal pot,full of organic goodness..see if she gets bigger.


Wow nice yea i just fed them some maxigro  to see if its my nutes... Or the soil too i use blackgold waterhold with coco


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Wow nice yea i just fed them some maxigro  to see if its my nutes... Or the soil too i use blackgold waterhold with coco


Yeah,both them seedlings just look like mutants...good & bad imo...
Its all in riding it out..


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Yeah,both them seedlings just look like mutants...good & bad imo...
> Its all in riding it out..


Thank goodness i can wait then


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Sin mints..
> View attachment 3749174
> First sin city run..


About damn time bro. Been egging for you to get some Sin City going in your garden. Hope this pheno is a good one def looks Blue Power dom with the big fat fans. I think you will like this and hopefully it gets some more Sin City in your garden. Gonna get my keeper going this week finally.


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 4, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Oregon Elite Seeds has a huge 20% off sale on all Sin City gear and others today only


Oregon Elite doesn't actually have any Sin City to put on sale for 20% off. That would be a lot more enticing offer if he actually had stock of things people wanted but this seems more like a "I'm going to discount the crap that hasn't been selling to get it off the shelf" sale. I must say I'm not very impressed with OES.


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Aug 4, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Oregon Elite doesn't actually have any Sin City to put on sale for 20% off. That would be a lot more enticing offer if he actually had stock of things people wanted but this seems more like a "I'm going to discount the crap that hasn't been selling to get it off the shelf" sale. I must say I'm not very impressed with OES.


Glad I am not the only one.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 4, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Oregon Elite doesn't actually have any Sin City to put on sale for 20% off. That would be a lot more enticing offer if he actually had stock of things people wanted but this seems more like a "I'm going to discount the crap that hasn't been selling to get it off the shelf" sale. I must say I'm not very impressed with OES.


It's not OES fault tho cus Sin City not restocking anyone with the beans that's most desirable.


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 4, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Oregon Elite doesn't actually have any Sin City to put on sale for 20% off. That would be a lot more enticing offer if he actually had stock of things people wanted but this seems more like a "I'm going to discount the crap that hasn't been selling to get it off the shelf" sale. I must say I'm not very impressed with OES.


This is a Restock OES just got so he got whats there


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's not OES fault tho cus Sin City not restocking anyone with the beans that's most desirable.


Idk that I necessarily agree because my complaint wasn't what they stocked but how much. People like DBJ from GLG stock 30-60 packs of each product, not 10 or less. When you spend weeks hyping a drop and most of your potential customers walk away empty handed that generally isn't good for business as it breeds feelings of resentment.


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 4, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> This is a Restock OES just got so he got whats there


Idk what you mean but I just searched thru the sin city section and everything is still sold out. If there was a restock it was as small as the first.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Sin mints..
> View attachment 3749174
> First sin city run..


Nice work Gen, looking forward to seeing how it comes out for you, she's looking awesome already


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 4, 2016)

Anyone's order ship from Dank Team yet from the sin city drop ? It's been awhile since I've ordered from there but it used to be quicker.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 4, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Idk that I necessarily agree because my complaint wasn't what they stocked but how much. People like DBJ from GLG stock 30-60 packs of each product, not 10 or less. When you spend weeks hyping a drop and most of your potential customers walk away empty handed that generally isn't good for business as it breeds feelings of resentment.


Aww ok I feel you but you can only get what available to get. I know OES buys all his packs of beans so it's not the same getting them on consignment like GLG does which is why they have 30-40 packs of a cross like Bodhi beans. Have you seen GLG Gage Green gear??? 2-4 packs of each cross so it really depends if they buy packs before or take them on consignment. I agree with you tho there def should be more packs but thedankteam didn't get anymore than OES did. If you wanna be mad be mad at Sin City for not making more packs available cus they like to sell lots of their gear at the festivals and cups more than online.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Anyone's order ship from Dank Team yet from the sin city drop ? It's been awhile since I've ordered from there but it used to be quicker.


I haven't gotten my order since the exotic drop 7/18. Dudes are slackin freal


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 4, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I haven't gotten my order since the exotic drop 7/18. Dudes are slackin freal


You ordered 7/18 and haven't gotten it? Have you contacted him? Might call this brother up. I ordered via phone this time and he seems alright just forgetful and a lil burnt out maybe. Site says it should ship out 2-3 days and it's been 6-7 for the sin drop.


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 4, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Oregon Elite doesn't actually have any Sin City to put on sale for 20% off. That would be a lot more enticing offer if he actually had stock of things people wanted but this seems more like a "I'm going to discount the crap that hasn't been selling to get it off the shelf" sale. I must say I'm not very impressed with OES.


I completely agree the 20 off should've started with the release send city and the sin promo should've been included Like the dank team does it that way you actually save money on things that you want not just by useless bullshit you'll never use to take advantage of a promo


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> You ordered 7/18 and haven't gotten it? Have you contacted him? Might call this brother up. I ordered via phone this time and he seems alright just forgetful and a lil burnt out maybe. Site says it should ship out 2-3 days and it's been 6-7 for the sin drop.


Hit him up twice ....first he said it would ship Monday....then hit him up again and said he shipped a bunch today. Def my least enjoyable order with them

Edit: shipped today finally!


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 4, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Idk what you mean but I just searched thru the sin city section and everything is still sold out. If there was a restock it was as small as the first.


Guess his 70 packs went fast


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 4, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Guess his 70 packs went fast


Just hit us up when the Double Bucks drop Toby...I mean @deeproots74. Happy dabber should have them soon .


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 4, 2016)

Just got my confirmation that my package from TDT departed the post office. Hopefully they will make it by Saturday.


----------



## martyg (Aug 4, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Anyone's order ship from Dank Team yet from the sin city drop ? It's been awhile since I've ordered from there but it used to be quicker.


Mine hasn't yet says the same thing shipping info sent


----------



## infinite313 (Aug 4, 2016)

martyg said:


> Mine hasn't yet says the same thing shipping info sent


Same with my order. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 4, 2016)

What's up with Thc bay I see power purps anyone ordered from them ??


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 4, 2016)

camaro630hp said:


> What's up with Thc bay I see power purps anyone ordered from them ??


I'd stay away. Awful, awful things heard.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 5, 2016)

camaro630hp said:


> What's up with Thc bay I see power purps anyone ordered from them ??





Thefarmer12 said:


> I'd stay away. Awful, awful things heard.


It's mixed reviews big time with them. Logic has been known to get over on people but they are listed as an official seed seller on Sin City site so I'm sure everything is legit.


----------



## martyg (Aug 5, 2016)

Damn my order still says the same. Man I got six packs coming plus freebies. Anxious!!!


----------



## Southerner (Aug 5, 2016)

It seems like with every order I've done with TDT, that it has taken a while longer than the last one. Annoying....


----------



## infinite313 (Aug 5, 2016)

martyg said:


> Damn my order still says the same. Man I got six packs coming plus freebies. Anxious!!!


I emailed him this morning and he said everything has shipped except the cannaventure gear. I emailed back saying my tracking number still says the same thing. Hopefully it's just taking the USPS system a while to update and they are on their way.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's mixed reviews big time with them. Logic has been known to get over on people but they are listed as an official seed seller on Sin City site so I'm sure everything is legit.


Yeah I hear money gets "lost" quite a bit. I more so avoid it because of how badly he polices over there. One negative review or accusation and it's deleted and you're banned. I prefer the freedom of RIU lol.


----------



## martyg (Aug 5, 2016)

infinite313 said:


> I emailed him this morning and he said everything has shipped except the cannaventure gear. I emailed back saying my tracking number still says the same thing. Hopefully it's just taking the USPS system a while to update and they are on their way.


Oh I hope so


----------



## infinite313 (Aug 5, 2016)

martyg said:


> Oh I hope so


Me too. Has your tracking number updated yet martyg? He said he shipped 2 crates today so I'm hoping it's just taking a while for processing like I said earlier.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 5, 2016)

infinite313 said:


> Me too. Has your tracking number updated yet martyg? He said he shipped 2 crates today so I'm hoping it's just taking a while for processing like I said earlier.


I remember USPS too for friggen ever to update the last time I ordered from tdt. Pretty sure the package arrived the day after it updated lol


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 5, 2016)

Has anybody ever ran Gorillas of the night from sin city


----------



## infinite313 (Aug 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I remember USPS too for friggen ever to update the last time I ordered from tdt. Pretty sure the package arrived the day after it updated lol


Yeah for sure. It's hit or miss on updates so hopefully it'll update later.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 5, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Has anybody ever ran Gorillas of the night from sin city


Pretty sure @Thefarmer12 ran them.....


----------



## martyg (Aug 5, 2016)

infinite313 said:


> Me too. Has your tracking number updated yet martyg? He said he shipped 2 crates today so I'm hoping it's just taking a while for processing like I said earlier.


No usps says system update


----------



## martyg (Aug 5, 2016)

martyg said:


> No usps says system update


Never mind it's for tomorrow lol.


----------



## infinite313 (Aug 5, 2016)

Mine finally updated and is on its way. Be here Monday which is pretty quick all the way to Maui. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 5, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Has anybody ever ran Gorillas of the night from sin city





eastcoastmo said:


> Pretty sure @Thefarmer12 ran them.....


I did. Super vigorous growth and the pheno I had was VERY glue dom, big stretch and floppy all around. Started flower with a bang and then all of a sudden...balls! 

I have seen at least one other grown on the SCS forum without intersex parts but just be aware it's a possibility. I have 2 more beans and will pop them eventually


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I did. Super vigorous growth and the pheno I had was VERY glue dom, big stretch and floppy all around. Started flower with a bang and then all of a sudden...balls!
> 
> I have seen at least one other grown on the SCS forum without intersex parts but just be aware it's a possibility. I have 2 more beans and will pop them eventually


Ty so much I got a few in the garden now. Very glue like in all phenos but one. I did AOM fem beans and they all had nuts on them


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a AoM fem that was just flipped to flower. I will keep an eye out for balls


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 5, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Ty so much I got a few in the garden now. Very glue like in all phenos but one. I did AOM fem beans and they all had nuts on them


Awww man you are scaring me. I still have my pack of Aom. 


SpeedDemon4 said:


> I have a AoM fem that was just flipped to flower. I will keep an eye out for balls


.....for sure please let us know if you have any sausages at your party.....lol


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 5, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> I have a AoM fem that was just flipped to flower. I will keep an eye out for balls


Went straight tranny in a few weeks into flower


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 5, 2016)

Well I haven't had much experience with herms I've been lucky but I always try to take cuttings and run them a second time. It's amazing how differently clone runs can be and as I hear a lot of times herms clear up in clone run.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 5, 2016)

They growing lol


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Well I haven't had much experience with herms I've been lucky but I always try to take cuttings and run them a second time. It's amazing how differently clone runs can be and as I hear a lot of times herms clear up in clone run.


That's food for thought thank you


----------



## martyg (Aug 5, 2016)

One of my orders updated is on the move now


----------



## martyg (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh and these plat d are the stickiest I've ever grew...wow


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Aug 6, 2016)

Medical Glue Tester


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 6, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Well I haven't had much experience with herms I've been lucky but I always try to take cuttings and run them a second time. It's amazing how differently clone runs can be and as I hear a lot of times herms clear up in clone run.


Clone runs are always better for me, i think since the plant is fully mature by the second flowering. Most climates allow a few months of veg/maturing time. I honestly think flowering a young plant is a stress factor most don't consider.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 6, 2016)

Boom!....,,,,,finally


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 6, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> Medical Glue Tester


Medical glue is looking good. Are you like 35-40 days in?


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Aug 6, 2016)

31 days since flip


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 6, 2016)

Goodie box was in the mailbox.


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Aug 6, 2016)

That sticker looks dope


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 6, 2016)

Good to see the orders on the move from TDT. Wish I could start my BLP but I'll have to wait til my move is completed. 



SpeedDemon4 said:


> Medical Glue Tester


Hell yeah buddy she looks good. Nice to start seeing all the testers come to fruition.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 6, 2016)

Some really nice freebies you guys got, bloody hell!!


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 6, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Good to see the orders on the move from TDT. Wish I could start my BLP but I'll have to wait til my move is completed.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah buddy she looks good. Nice to start seeing all the testers come to fruition.


I feel you on your move friend. We are going to be moving in a few weeks too. I will have a huge grow area and hope to start a perpetual grow and will have room to take clones and have a veg tent.


----------



## Southerner (Aug 6, 2016)

Looks like mine are on their way out. It seems like they've been giving away random Area 51 genetics and those Mota Dank Fruits for a while. Anyone ever grown ether one? I swear ive got like 5 freebie packs of the Dank Fruit alone. Oh well, free seeds, I shouldn't bitch.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 6, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I feel you on your move friend. We are going to be moving in a few weeks too. I will have a huge grow area and hope to start a perpetual grow and will have room to take clones and have a veg tent.


Congrats man! Yeah I feel bad I'm picking my woman up and moving her to the mitten to start a seed a co. but she knew what she was getting into when she got with me ! Onwards and upwards my friend.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 7, 2016)

martyg said:


> Oh and these plat d are the stickiest I've ever grew...wow


Haha wait till you trim them bro


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 7, 2016)

Is plat d available anywhere


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 7, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Is plat d available anywhere


I wish.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 7, 2016)

Smh


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 7, 2016)

Sin mint cookies #3


----------



## martyg (Aug 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Haha wait till you trim them bro


Can't wait 20days to go


----------



## blackforest (Aug 7, 2016)

NIghtmare Cookies arrived from TDT, along with freebies: SC power nap, bora bora, las vegas sour bubba & Area51 Pulp Fiction + Sureman Genetics Kryptonites x DOCS OG. 
Excited to say the least


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 7, 2016)

Never bought Sin City beans before. A few places have a few packs, but most of the hot shit everyone talks about is long gone. Any suggestions? Interested in the Harlesin for CBD, but not sure what else, maybe Frozen Tangerines? Any packs you folks think I should be looking at out there? I like both heavy kush and fruity creative sativas, a little old school skunk is always welcome...shit, I love weed, whatchya got?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 8, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Never bought Sin City beans before. A few places have a few packs, but most of the hot shit everyone talks about is long gone. Any suggestions? Interested in the Harlesin for CBD, but not sure what else, maybe Frozen Tangerines? Any packs you folks think I should be looking at out there? I like both heavy kush and fruity creative sativas, a little old school skunk is always welcome...shit, I love weed, whatchya got?


Midweek song has blue power and white nightmare, both flagship strains and good to start with. Also I think they have sins og which is a good looking OG though I haven't grown it.

If you wanna order US go with Triple Cherry Diesel. Great one and "limited release".


----------



## Southerner (Aug 8, 2016)

Did anyone else who ordered from TDT drop get feminized seeds when they purchased regulars? I wouldn't have gotten the fem ones as I have read herm reports in their tester forums on this strain and specifically checked to make sure I was ordering Regs. Do you guys think its worth bothering TDT with this?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 8, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Did anyone else who ordered from TDT drop get feminized seeds when they purchased regulars? I wouldn't have gotten the fem ones as I have read herm reports in their tester forums on this strain and specifically checked to make sure I was ordering Regs. Do you guys think its worth bothering TDT with this?


What'd you order


----------



## infinite313 (Aug 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What'd you order


I think he's referring to the grape nightmare which was listed as regs but were in fact fem.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 8, 2016)

Ahh I see. Yeah tdt has been known to fuck up stuff like that. I'd say if they were released, the herm reports were prolly low. Many of their lines with substantial herm reports don't make it to market


----------



## Southerner (Aug 8, 2016)

I guess I'll just run them and find out. You are probably right about their quality control, and sometimes a pack of guaranteed girls isn't such a bad thing to have around.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 8, 2016)

Southerner said:


> I guess I'll just run them and find out. You are probably right about their quality control, and sometimes a pack of guaranteed girls isn't such a bad thing to have around.


For sure man. Usually my first run or two of the season is all fems before I get time to pheno hunt a pack of regs


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 8, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Midweek song has blue power and white nightmare, both flagship strains and good to start with. Also I think they have sins og which is a good looking OG though I haven't grown it.
> 
> If you wanna order US go with Triple Cherry Diesel. Great one and "limited release".


Great tips, I was checking out the midweek song packs when I posted this. Tempted to order from tdt, hey seem a bit unprofessional to me. Totally legit, just a bit rough around the edges, business wise. The USA seed game is definitely in its infancy. I hope it grows up strong and big!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 8, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Great tips, I was checking out the midweek song packs when I posted this. Tempted to order from tdt, hey seem a bit unprofessional to me. Totally legit, just a bit rough around the edges, business wise. The USA seed game is definitely in its infancy. I hope it grows up strong and big!


I hear complaints about TDT but he always has gotten me my goods!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Great tips, I was checking out the midweek song packs when I posted this. Tempted to order from tdt, hey seem a bit unprofessional to me. Totally legit, just a bit rough around the edges, business wise. The USA seed game is definitely in its infancy. I hope it grows up strong and big!


MWS is legit. Sure TDT is as well but they dont ship inter.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 8, 2016)

I hear that... ive had the same issue here recently.. idk what was going on at first.. being it was the 1st time i had used ocean farm soil, I've found its lacking a tad in micro nutrients. So I had to add some additional micros into the mix, ever since I've seen a big difference.. 


eastcoastled said:


> I would wait them out, might be worth it. Almost look like they don't like your mix for some reason.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 8, 2016)

Awwww... there so fucking cute bro..  glad you didn't ring their necks.. lol


Traxx187 said:


> They growing lolView attachment 3750593


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 8, 2016)

Hell 2 the yes

Looking superior bro.. kepps up the good work.. Peace.


SpeedDemon4 said:


> Medical Glue Tester


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 8, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> I hear that... ive had the same issue here recently.. idk what was going on at first.. being it was the 1st time i had used ocean farm soil, I've found its lacking a tad in micro nutrients. So I had to add some additional micros into the mix, ever since I've seen a big difference..


I've mostly been a hydro guy but I switched to happy frog from OF recently when I do soil and I like it a lot better. I add my own local earthworm castings, humic acid, and lime as well and supplement feeding of botanic are with cal mag. I've yet to finish a grow on bag soil alone but happy frogs been my favorite.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey everyone.. Glad you guys are all doing good. Also glad to see the very healthy ladies 4 sure... that's always a +. 


Just wanted to let everyone know on my last visit I was looking to score a few new strains to work with and a few of you guys recommend a few bank's. Thanks again on that note. I ended up going with one I've never ordered from, nor at the time I don't believe anyone else had ordered from them either. It's Neptuneseedbank.com... I have to say I was really,really pleased with the service the guy provided. I ended up ordering 1 single pack of 10 Starburst Bubba's @ 56$ total order cost.... Dude threw in 3 x's extras making pckge x 13. Also, I mentioned to him it was my b-day, no bs is really was then and he also threw in 4 strains ech containing x10 beans.. as follows, Double Dutch Oven. Best Shit Even x Da Purps, 513 Kush, and last but definitely NOT least MOAC ( Mother Of All Cherries). Super excited to test out the MOAC....  just thought I would let everyone know there definitely legit... OH did I mention it only took 3 days from Seal Beach CA to arive here in northern east coast.. not bad if I say so myself..




I myself am as happy as a clown... haha


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 8, 2016)

I hear that bro.. yeah, I had some calmag issues, didn't/couldn't locate any lime at the time or I would've snagged some up 4 sure.. and wouldn't you know it that just so happens dude at the local hydro store was out of the HF so that was the main reason I went with the OF. I also purchased Soil Organics which I have to say I like alot better then the OF by far... Less issues with the Soil Organics..


Thefarmer12 said:


> I've mostly been a hydro guy but I switched to happy frog from OF recently when I do soil and I like it a lot better. I add my own local earthworm castings, humic acid, and lime as well and supplement feeding of botanic are with cal mag. I've yet to finish a grow on bag soil alone but happy frogs been my favorite.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 8, 2016)

Just wished the new bank I found Neptune's carried Redeyed Genetics... ): however I did speak to the owner to see if he may start carrying any in the future, have yet to hear back. Hopefully they'll start.. been seeing some killer looking strains coming from Redeyed. Anyone ever try any of his gear?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

Oregon Elite Seeds has his stuff I think. Not tried him


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 8, 2016)

Southerner said:


> I guess I'll just run them and find out. You are probably right about their quality control, and sometimes a pack of guaranteed girls isn't such a bad thing to have around.


That shit happened to me. I ordered some in house genetics beans from TDT and it said "fems," but I ended up with regs.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 8, 2016)

Cool thnx. Yeah that was one of the banks that someone else had mentioned b4 I decided to go with Nep. Another reason was cause the breeder tht carried the Starburst was cheaper at Nep aswell. Like said though hopefully dude will start carrying Reds genetics though .. umm maybe if enough of us ask he will... lol its worth a try... (;


Vnsmkr said:


> Oregon Elite Seeds has his stuff I think. Not tried him


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 8, 2016)

Never cool... Sorry to hear tht shit bud..


sky rocket said:


> That shit happened to me. I ordered some in house genetics beans from TDT and it said "fems," but I ended up with regs.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 8, 2016)

Platinum Delight week 9. It was in a cage here she is all sprawled out. 7 gallon pot with plants 5-6ft.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Platinum Delight week 9. It was in a cage here she is all sprawled out. 7 gallon pot with plants 5-6ft.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753048View attachment 3753049 View attachment 3753050


Fuck yes!!!! Nice @BuzzD2Kill


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 8, 2016)

Hell yeah, looking like some str8t fire bro... NICE. I wished I could locate some of the PD that was in stock somewheres.. lol been trying for awhile now with no luck.... I have the GSC, & SM,also Animal Cookies, Afghanimal too, just no PD.. dang gum it.. lol


BuzzD2Kill said:


> Platinum Delight week 9. It was in a cage here she is all sprawled out. 7 gallon pot with plants 5-6ft.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753048View attachment 3753049 View attachment 3753050


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Aug 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fuck yes!!!! Nice @BuzzD2Kill





Sassafras¥ said:


> Hell yeah, looking like some str8t fire bro... NICE. I wished I could locate some of the PD that was in stock somewheres.. lol been trying for awhile now with no luck.... I have the GSC, & SM,also Animal Cookies, Afghanimal too, just no PD.. dang gum it.. lol


Looks really good, week 8-9 really plumped up, but the smell is lacking. Just fresh nuggy, will update after the dry squeeze 
The week 8 tester nugg didnt have any stand out flaves. I will clean my pipe like always once this nugg gets a good cure. I say "cure" with caution, to me some dont need a cure, others take forever to get that pow. Thanks for the GGs.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 9, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Platinum Delight week 9. It was in a cage here she is all sprawled out. 7 gallon pot with plants 5-6ft.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753048View attachment 3753049 View attachment 3753050


Shit yeah! Full cookie dom too! Nice work man


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 9, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I've mostly been a hydro guy but I switched to happy frog from OF recently when I do soil and I like it a lot better. I add my own local earthworm castings, humic acid, and lime as well and supplement feeding of botanic are with cal mag. I've yet to finish a grow on bag soil alone but happy frogs been my favorite.


You gotta give roots organic original soil a shot. It's a game changer


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You gotta give roots organic original soil a shot. It's a game changer


That's what I use. Depending on strain and pheno can finish a plant of in just it after transplant and top dress


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's what I use. Depending on strain and pheno can finish a plant of in just it after transplant and top dress


Shit for real? I truly dont even use veg nutes.... It's the real bro! Stuff puts fox farm to shame


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Shit for real? I truly dont even use veg nutes.... It's the real bro! Stuff puts fox farm to shame


Yea bro been using Roots last few years. Make supersoil with it too but yea it's amended pretty good. Long as the pheno isn't a hog you can grow in Roots just plain water and that's it and it will be better than most on streets. I only use nutes when I grow hydro. I did use the Nectars For The Gods line before and it's semi organic and good line. I just don't have time to mix nutes for many different plants and phenos. Soil is much easier to dial different strains and pheno in. I would be mixing nutes for hours if it's all I used.

I would like to try the Canna line tho seeing great results from that but most who use it aren't in soil. Either coco or hydro. Use Cyco for hydro tho good stuff too. Hopefully I can get my one plant system going once the summer over with


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea bro been using Roots last few years. Make supersoil with it too but yea it's amended pretty good. Long as the pheno isn't a hog you can grow in Roots just plain water and that's it and it will be better than most on streets. I only use nutes when I grow hydro. I did use the Nectars For The Gods line before and it's semi organic and good line. I just don't have time to mix nutes for many different plants and phenos. Soil is much easier to dial different strains and pheno in. I would be mixing nutes for hours if it's all I used.
> 
> I would like to try the Canna line tho seeing great results from that but most who use it aren't in soil. Either coco or hydro. Use Cyco for hydro tho good stuff too. Hopefully I can get my one plant system going once the summer over with


I did a biocanna vs general organics experiment awhile back. Everyone I polled preferred the biocanna product. They yielded about the same


----------



## martyg (Aug 9, 2016)

My tdt order got fucked up. Didn't have the right address. All my beans are being sent back. Talk about a bummer!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2016)

martyg said:


> My txt order got fucked up. Didn't have the right address. All my beans are being sent back. Talk about a bummer!!


They'll resend them want they ?


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 9, 2016)

Seeing this on Instagram makes me want to get some............yummy


----------



## martyg (Aug 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> They'll resend them want they ?


Yeah they said they will just sucks when I should have them already


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 10, 2016)

SMC #3 lol these two are fucking weird yo.! 
 

SMC #1


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> SMC #3 lol these two are fucking weird yo.! View attachment 3753971
> View attachment 3753973
> 
> SMC #1
> ...


Wow, some crazy mutations going on there! You never know, they may turn out to be the dankest shit ever


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 10, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Seeing this on Instagram makes me want to get some............yummy View attachment 3753775


Would love to score some of those too.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 10, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow, some crazy mutations going on there! You never know, they may turn out to be the dankest shit ever


Yea weird shit man lol


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Would love to score some of those too.


Yeah those are sold out too


----------



## Dankeh_fever (Aug 10, 2016)

Any one pop Grape Nightmare fems from last OES drop? 0/2 here.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 10, 2016)

Harlequin x alien on moonshine


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> SMC #3 lol these two are fucking weird yo.! View attachment 3753971
> View attachment 3753973
> 
> SMC #1
> ...


Looks almost like a little light burn, stopping the stretch, and causing everything to grow tight together? You under LED's? Normally when i get this the growth slows down, but they look too healthy to be deficient.....weird.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3754321
> Harlequin x alien on moonshine


That's nice bro


----------



## Dankeh_fever (Aug 10, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Seeing this on Instagram makes me want to get some............yummy View attachment 3753775


Just snatched last two tangerine power fems from MWS...THANKS to poster who mentioned MWS


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 10, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Looks almost like a little light burn, stopping the stretch, and causing everything to grow tight together? You under LED's? Normally when i get this the growth slows down, but they look too healthy to be deficient.....weird.


T5 light


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 10, 2016)

We should start a petition for more more sin mints n Plat delight


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 10, 2016)

Dankeh_fever said:


> Just snatched last two tangerine power fems from MWS...THANKS to poster who mentioned MWS


Nice! I've used MWS too. They are pretty quick with getting there stuff out. Quicker than attitude/choice but even they stepped there shipping game up.,,,


----------



## PiercerNC (Aug 10, 2016)

Sin city nightmare og 17 days since 12/12. She's the taller one


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 10, 2016)

Dankeh_fever said:


> Just snatched last two tangerine power fems from MWS...THANKS to poster who mentioned MWS


You Fucker! I was going to buy those today, had them in my cart last night, but had to go to the bank today. 

Just kidding, I am not actually mad. Good grab!

I just ordered a pack of Medical Glue fems (supposedly/hopefully) and got a pack of Dynasty's Huckleberry DesTar too.  From the team of the danks.


----------



## majorbudz (Aug 11, 2016)

ok for those who know blue power or the blue power bx if you had to chose one.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2016)

majorbudz said:


> ok for those who know blue power or the blue power bx if you had to chose one.


I would choose Blue Power simply because you will have a better pool of phenos. The BX is good but the LVBK male makes it more kushy dominate very indica growth. I like the phenos the Power mom spits out in the Blue Power f2s but I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## martyg (Aug 11, 2016)

Plat d spears right when suns up lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 11, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3755197 Plat d spears right when suns up lol


Shit yeah!! Some massive colas in there man!!


----------



## martyg (Aug 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit yeah!! Some massive colas in there man!!


Thanks bud. Just coming up to week 7


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 11, 2016)

martyg said:


> Thanks bud. Just coming up to week 7


Nice! Still got some bulking to do then!!


----------



## martyg (Aug 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice! Still got some bulking to do then!!


I really hope so. I never grew plat d before so idk


----------



## Dankeh_fever (Aug 12, 2016)

OUCH
Hi Mr. Fever,

I have just refunded your order as I have no idea how the Tangerine Power have been put in stock on the website as we have not had them for the last couple of months at least and have no idea when they are due back.

Any other questions please let me know.

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2016)

Dankeh_fever said:


> OUCH
> Hi Mr. Fever,
> 
> I have just refunded your order as I have no idea how the Tangerine Power have been put in stock on the website as we have not had them for the last couple of months at least and have no idea when they are due back.
> ...


Damn! I'm sorry dude, that sucks immensely. He seems like a great guy, but that's an ugly mistake to make. Maybe it will prompt an audit of his in-stock items.

I hope my order with TDT goes smoothly. Tracking says it should be here tomorrow, w00t!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Aug 12, 2016)

@Dankeh_fever thedankteam has five packs tangerine power regs in stock. Promo code on specials page for 10% off make them under eighty a pack.


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 12, 2016)

Dankeh_fever said:


> OUCH
> Hi Mr. Fever,
> 
> I have just refunded your order as I have no idea how the Tangerine Power have been put in stock on the website as we have not had them for the last couple of months at least and have no idea when they are due back.
> ...


Here's the link to those TP because they aren't listed on the website 

http://dankteam.com/products/scs-tp-15-sticker-pack


----------



## Dankeh_fever (Aug 12, 2016)

Very much appreciated bro. I try to stick w fems because of space considerations. But ill give it some thought. On the bright side i did snag grape nightmare recently..


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 12, 2016)

anyone run sincity's Alien Nightmare ? I got a 7 pack of fem awhile back stoner 2am move
did I make a great stoner choice or was it a . _man I wish i 'd stop that AM buyn shit _


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 12, 2016)

Totally down 4 that... it's been way to damn long... lol. It certainly doesn't take that long to make stock.. going bonkers over here wanting some PD... 


bobdagrowah said:


> We should start a petition for more more sin mints n Plat delight


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Aug 12, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Here's the link to those TP because they aren't listed on the website
> 
> http://dankteam.com/products/scs-tp-15-sticker-pack


Thanks for putting that up. Any more if I browse tdt I browse from there, it shows everything.


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 12, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Thanks for putting that up. Any more if I browse tdt I browse from there, it shows everything.


I have been eyeing that lone pack of rappers delight for a minute, but I am saving my extra cash for my new grow show.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Aug 12, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I have been eyeing that lone pack of rappers delight for a minute, but I am saving my extra cash for my new grow show.


I know how that is I just dropped some decent money on mine an then got hit with the TDS drop. Couldn't say no had to go for two packs.


----------



## martyg (Aug 12, 2016)

So I decided awhile back not to start all my beans in each pack. Man I'll never do that again. Ended up with a ton of males some phenos 1 female another 0. Lol. Now I gotta start the rest haha!!

Ps stupid phone keeps auto correcting I have to go back and edit my post so they make sense lol


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone here run power nap,Las Vegas sour bubba or bora bora before? I got some each going right now don't know what expect but I know they'll be fire.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 12, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Anyone here run power nap,Las Vegas sour bubba or bora bora before? I got some each going right now don't know what expect but I know they'll be fire.


I grew power nap, stayed very short and squat, extremely frosty and near put me to sleep after a joint. Smelt like a mix of sweet skunk and berries!


----------



## infinite313 (Aug 12, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Anyone here run power nap,Las Vegas sour bubba or bora bora before? I got some each going right now don't know what expect but I know they'll be fire.


I just finished a power nap last month. Mine actually stretched like crazy, pretty frosty and at first it was making me fall asleep but now it's just really relaxing. Mine smells like lemony-bubble gum with a hint of berry. Very unique smell and taste!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hope you guys don't mind me bogging down the thread with pics.. As usual I have a lot of SCS going this current run...

Nevermind the cat hair..

Platinum Delights - I have two girls but didnt get a good photo of the other. Both knocked up on lowers with some ssdd pollen ( Sunny D/Sunny Delight ) I started these late 12/12 from seed. I will likely revel since I took no cuts.
 

Harlequin x Aliens on Moonshine (testers) - Pheno 1 - Harlequin leaning pheno. Skinnier leaves and a little more stretch than pheno 2. Better bud production.

 

Harlequin x Aliens on Moonshine Pheno 2 - Aliens on Moonshine pheno - Fatter leaves and short, bushy stature. 

 

Last but not least, Blue Power. I have two girls but again only one pheno pictured. Both have given me a lot of trouble and I'm not sure why. They both smell somewhat similar to the Blue Power BX I grew out last round. Very fruity and sour. These are older than the Plat. D but younger than the HOM testers so they've still got quite a bit of time. 
 

I was blessed with some beautiful plants this round, I also bombarded the Bodhi and Exotic thread if anyone wants some more bud porn...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 13, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Hope you guys don't mind me bogging down the thread with pics.. As usual I have a lot of SCS going this current run...
> 
> Nevermind the cat hair..
> 
> ...


Looking great champ! Some nice early frost


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 13, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Hope you guys don't mind me bogging down the thread with pics.. As usual I have a lot of SCS going this current run...
> 
> Nevermind the cat hair..
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike lol. I swear I wanted to hit my Plat D keeper with SSDD and call it just what your calling it lol. Hope it's a winner for you


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 13, 2016)

Fuck yes, got my Medical Glue! Got some In House Double Rainbow as freebies, and a couple others. I like this domestic seedbank thing, oh yeah!


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 13, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I like this domestic seedbank thing, oh yeah!


 less stress when ordering & then waiting to clear the border


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Great minds think alike lol. I swear I wanted to hit my Plat D keeper with SSDD and call it just what your calling it lol. Hope it's a winner for you


Ah man if you said that on here before I'd be more than welcome to change the name. Great minds do think alike I guess!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 13, 2016)

Upon further inspection I got 8 Medical Glue beans instead of 7. Aw shucks, I guess I have to grow more weed now.


----------



## martyg (Aug 15, 2016)

Plat d Starting to bulk up!lol


----------



## martyg (Aug 15, 2016)

I wish I could get them all in for yous in one shot. There's 5 plat d's in that pic. Started dropping temps and flushing two days ago


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 15, 2016)

I found 4 me it's much easier if I start a few of each strain to get my pheno hunt goin on, then just clone off each of the phenos I have instead of starting an entire pck of ech said strain. (; idk your conditions or anything on limits to growing, just thought I would throw tht out there. It also saves on beans. These ladies I have now 8 dif strains in all, took clones gave them to a close friend so he can keep um in veg, got the moms in flower, took more clones for my stock lastnight. Planning on spraying each x CS or GA once they root hoping to make a few hundred feminized beand of ech strain.. Then off to the testers they go..  PS... DAMN... just edited this post... NICE looking ladies bro... good work  




martyg said:


> So I decided awhile back not to start all my beans in each pack. Man I'll never do that again. Ended up with a ton of males some phenos 1 female another 0. Lol. Now I gotta start the rest haha!!
> 
> Ps stupid phone keeps auto correcting I have to go back and edit my post so they make sense lol


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 15, 2016)

Did you happen to self any of those PD'S plzzzz tell me you did? Lol Boy I knw I sure wouldve..


martyg said:


> View attachment 3758367 Plat d Starting to bulk up!lol


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 15, 2016)

Hell yeah... I have 2 say I rlly,rlly like your Harlequin x Aliens on Moonshine Pheno 1 - Harlequin leaning pheno. That's 1 bad looking bitch bro...  great work..


Thefarmer12 said:


> Hope you guys don't mind me bogging down the thread with pics.. As usual I have a lot of SCS going this current run...
> 
> Nevermind the cat hair..
> 
> ...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3758367 Plat d Starting to bulk up!lol


Damn straight they are, wow, looking very fat indeed!!


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 16, 2016)

Started me some SCS/ Blue Power this morn. Been craving something off the Cookie line to, so I selected 3 other new strains to start...  BCB/ Animal Cookies, BCB/ Girl Scout Cookies, and Sage's/ Black Budda. Can't wait to see how they look...


----------



## martyg (Aug 16, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> I found 4 me it's much easier if I start a few of each strain to get my pheno hunt goin on, then just clone off each of the phenos I have instead of starting an entire pck of ech said strain. (; idk your conditions or anything on limits to growing, just thought I would throw tht out there. It also saves on beans. These ladies I have now 8 dif strains in all, took clones gave them to a close friend so he can keep um in veg, got the moms in flower, took more clones for my stock lastnight. Planning on spraying each x CS or GA once they root hoping to make a few hundred feminized beand of ech strain.. Then off to the testers they go..  PS... DAMN... just edited this post... NICE looking ladies bro... good work


I usually always start all the beans in my packs just that time I had like over 70 beans. But I feel I should've started all. Because not one of my pit bosses were fem. started 6 and got six males lol start again


----------



## martyg (Aug 16, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> I found 4 me it's much easier if I start a few of each strain to get my pheno hunt goin on, then just clone off each of the phenos I have instead of starting an entire pck of ech said strain. (; idk your conditions or anything on limits to growing, just thought I would throw tht out there. It also saves on beans. These ladies I have now 8 dif strains in all, took clones gave them to a close friend so he can keep um in veg, got the moms in flower, took more clones for my stock lastnight. Planning on spraying each x CS or GA once they root hoping to make a few hundred feminized beand of ech strain.. Then off to the testers they go..  PS... DAMN... just edited this post... NICE looking ladies bro... good work


No I didn't self any. But the chance is still there. All these girls are from seed I have multiple cuts growing in veg from each plat d. More sin gear to come. Sinfully sour and sins skunk is next on line for the flower room


----------



## martyg (Aug 16, 2016)

What I am doing is my chum has my plat d males I got. And we r gonna hit my plat d fems with those males


----------



## martyg (Aug 16, 2016)

So yeah I got cookie leaning phenos and blue power leaning phenos that I'm gonna dust with male pollen soon


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 16, 2016)

SMC #3 toppin it once gave me 4 tops!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 16, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> SMC #3 toppin it once gave me 4 tops! View attachment 3758810
> View attachment 3758811


If you train those tops down and keep them that way the bottom branches will become tops too. I always only top once and train to let secondaries become tops. Never saw the need for soo much topping


----------



## martyg (Aug 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If you train those tops down and keep them that way the bottom branches will become tops too. I always only top once and train to let secondaries become tops. Never saw the need for soo much topping


Oh man I top like crazy. Long veg times and big pots pinch tips off all over every branch then stop a week before putting into flower. Some strains will give me anywhere from 50-200 colas. Try it. I start to pinch off the growing tips right out of the dome. Look at the pic in my avatar that one plant yielded over an elbow lol. If ya have the space why not.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If you train those tops down and keep them that way the bottom branches will become tops too. I always only top once and train to let secondaries become tops. Never saw the need for soo much topping


Thanks man if i had the room lol packed 4x8



martyg said:


> Oh man I top like crazy. Long veg times and big pots pinch tips off all over every branch then stop a week before putting into flower. Some strains will give me anywhere from 50-200 colas. Try it. I stay to pinch of the growing tips right out of the dome. Look at the pic in my avatar that one plant yielded over an elbow lol. If ya have the space why not.


Right. My elmers glue has like 20+tops haha


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 16, 2016)

I wish I had the patients to veg that long but I'll just veg shorter with one topping and lollypopping and maybe super cropping like James said so the secondaries become primaries. I'll do 12 sinmint cookies under each 600 light. I've just started the root porn making process. So basically 2x600 magnums xxxl hoods with 12 sinmints under each hood. Plenty of cookies by thanksgiving


----------



## martyg (Aug 16, 2016)

More shots of plat d


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3759022 View attachment 3759023 View attachment 3759024 View attachment 3759025 More shots of plat d


Dam platinum d's all over. How many lights in their and is the whole room full of platinum d's? Man I'm jealous


----------



## martyg (Aug 16, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Dam platinum d's all over. How many lights in their and is the whole room full of platinum d's? Man I'm jealous


I got 10 plat d's and 6 other strains. Jus killed 3 others that looked shitty. 8k lights. 4ton ac. Co2 enriched


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Did you happen to self any of those PD'S plzzzz tell me you did? Lol Boy I knw I sure wouldve..


I got some plat d f2s coming from my two girls and will keep cuts if they'd up to standard. If they ever discontinue plat d best believe they'll be shared!



Sassafras¥ said:


> Hell yeah... I have 2 say I rlly,rlly like your Harlequin x Aliens on Moonshine Pheno 1 - Harlequin leaning pheno. That's 1 bad looking bitch bro...  great work..


Thank you sir I'm hoping they smoke as well as they look and that they're both CBD rich so I can spread the righteous meds.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 16, 2016)

Hell yeah, it's always good 2 know that the posablity is still there.. I have tried a few Cherry Fuels in the past months each would sprout and then kill over not even quater inch out of the medium. Can't seem to get one goin for some odd reason. Tried like 4. Still have a few to try...


martyg said:


> No I didn't self any. But the chance is still there. All these girls are from seed I have multiple cuts growing in veg from each plat d. More sin gear to come. Sinfully sour and sins skunk is next on line for the flower room


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 16, 2016)

Heck yeah bro... thnx. I'd do the same if you happen to ever see anything I have you like. Just started Animal Cookies, Girl Scout Cookies, and quite a few other rlly good medical strains.


Thefarmer12 said:


> I got some plat d f2s coming from my two girls and will keep cuts if they'd up to standard. If they ever discontinue plat d best believe they'll be shared!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir I'm hoping they smoke as well as they look and that they're both CBD rich so I can spread the righteous meds.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 16, 2016)

Here is a Aliens Jacked Up in start of week 4 flowering.




I would say by the looks of her now, she should be loaded with trichs come harvest.. she is stinking super loud too...


----------



## Ray black (Aug 18, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3740620 View attachment 3740621 View attachment 3740622 Plat d's mixed phenos 4wks


Dope


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 18, 2016)

@martyg how long did you veg those girls with stalks like that? Good lord those are some massive stalks!!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 18, 2016)

Well the smell started coming out already idk how long they are but from seed! Here is #3 stem rub has a nice strong cookies smell  i hope its cookies leaning hehe i have never smoked or had blue power before so idk


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 18, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Well the smell started coming out already idk how long they are but from seed! Here is #3 stem rub has a nice strong cookies smell  i hope its cookies leaning hehe i have never smoked or had blue power before so idk
> View attachment 3760606 View attachment 3760607 View attachment 3760610


That's cookie looks like my pheno I have now. Here's the pic of it before I had to cull it  I have two clones of it tho still going now lol so all good but still hated to cut this beauty down

Some BP influence on branch strength but looks like cookies but terps and quality and potency is where BP will make its mark unless it's a BP dom pheno


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's cookie looks like my pheno I have now. Here's the pic of it before I had to cull it  I have two clones of it tho still going now lol so all good but still hated to cut this beauty down
> 
> Some BP influence on branch strength but looks like cookies but terps and quality and potency is where BP will make its mark unless it's a BP dom pheno
> 
> View attachment 3760650 View attachment 3760652 View attachment 3760653


Why you cull it?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 18, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Why you cull it?


I rent so when AC was leaking into bathroom it messed shit up so maintenance was out the owner restoration people insurance man wife made me shut it down. I agreed with owner of house around didn't want them finding anything. Just finished couple weeks ago but another issue is up so just trying to wait till everything is peachy. Plus it's too hot for my garage anyways smdh. I need a mini split in there it's terrible with no windows or anything but should be up soon very soon hopefully


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I rent so when AC was leaking into bathroom it messed shit up so maintenance was out the owner restoration people insurance man wife made me shut it down. I agreed with owner of house around didn't want them finding anything. Just finished couple weeks ago but another issue is up so just trying to wait till everything is peachy. Plus it's too hot for my garage anyways smdh. I need a mini split in there it's terrible with no windows or anything but should be up soon very soon hopefully


I hear that man. I live in a very uncool state but I've been blessed with a landlord that's cool and goes out of his way to avoid coming in the house. Still some close calls. I'm moving up to MI in a few weeks to get legal but I'm still gonna be covert as fuck since well be renting again.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 18, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I hear that man. I live in a very uncool state but I've been blessed with a landlord that's cool and goes out of his way to avoid coming in the house. Still some close calls. I'm moving up to MI in a few weeks to get legal but I'm still gonna be covert as fuck since well be renting again.


First time owners ever been around they older so I doubt I see them again. It was just major restoration that had to be done in bathroom and I think he used the insurance to take are of it which is why the insurance agent was out too looking at the house. Should be good vey soon and back to normal. Can't wait feel like a part of me is missing but one day I'll get to do the same. Good luck on everything bro


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 18, 2016)

@akhiymjames when you ran your sincity blue lime pie and sinmint cookies I'm assuming your BLP yielded better but which one of the two smoked better?


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 18, 2016)

Well now I can say my Blue Power is officially in her medium... along side of Animal Cookies, and Girl Scout Cookies.. hopefully they'll turn out to be some good phenos.. top left corner




got some purple going already this early... Hopefully she'll keep her color all the way through... check out her little pretty ass. 

Sour Best Shit Ever (SBSE) x Da Purps..




hope everyone is having a great night.. Peace & love..


----------



## martyg (Aug 18, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> @martyg how long did you veg those girls with stalks like that? Good lord those are some massive stalks!!!


I'm not sure lol maybe 2 months or so. Started in April I think. If you go back I posted when I started them. Then I Put them into flower June 25th. 10 more days now. I can snap a updated pic cause that was awhile ago stalk is even bigger lol like a mini tree trunk. Really impressed with sins gear


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 18, 2016)

Damn... that's definitely some serious growth just to be 2 months.. hell I vegged my ladies for damn near 3 and their stalks are no where close to that big... Seriously though how in the f*ck do u get um that big bro? Just reburrying them, or 


martyg said:


> I'm not sure lol maybe 2 months or so. Started in April I think. If you go back I posted when I started them. Then I Put them into flower June 25th. 10 more days now. I can snap a updated pic cause that was awhile ago stalk is even bigger lol like a mini tree trunk. Really impressed with sins gear


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 19, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Damn... that's definitely some serious growth just to be 2 months.. hell I vegged my ladies for damn near 3 and their stalks are no where close to that big... Seriously though how in the f*ck do u get um that big bro? Just reburrying them, or


Vegging with stronger lights and flowers with co2 so that's why you see the different growth rate. He kills it for sure I need me an 8k room lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 19, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> @akhiymjames when you ran your sincity blue lime pie and sinmint cookies I'm assuming your BLP yielded better but which one of the two smoked better?


My Blue Lime Pie pheno first run was shitty so that wasn't a good example of what the smoke should be like yield or smoke wise. I can't really compare it to the SinMints I've had till I get awesome.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> My Blue Lime Pie pheno first run was shitty so that wasn't a good example of what the smoke should be like yield or smoke wise. I can't really compare it to the SinMints I've had till I get awesome.


Man i aint running co2 but they get fresh air when i can haha


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> My Blue Lime Pie pheno first run was shitty so that wasn't a good example of what the smoke should be like yield or smoke wise. I can't really compare it to the SinMints I've had till I get awesome.


Thanks I asked because I'm debating if i should pop my blue lime pie first or fly out to Cali and pick up some "clone only clones" first.


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 19, 2016)

How do I go about contacting send city for an order that was never received by Dank team ? On the sin city promo 

Endless emails , phone calls paied in full 
Aug 2nd

I feel I've been ripped off and the dank team has treated me good in the past few orders just not now.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 19, 2016)

Blue power, i think at around 4 weeks.
  
Hopefully she takes off soon, these buds are about the size of my thumbnail. She looked killer from the structure, very similar to the male i posted. You can see the frost is there on the leaves, just slow going right now. Good news, I popped 4 seeds, got three ladies......starting to wonder if environment does play a role in sex as i have been killing it in the female-male ratio. It's at the point where I'm hoping for males in my upcoming sprouts....i don't have room for that many bitches!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 19, 2016)

camaro630hp said:


> How do I go about contacting send city for an order that was never received by Dank team ? On the sin city promo
> 
> Endless emails , phone calls paied in full
> Aug 2nd
> ...


[email protected]

Sorry to hear you going through that with thedankteam. Never had issues before but seems like he's getting slower and slower too. Hopefully everything gets straightened out


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 19, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Blue power, i think at around 4 weeks.
> View attachment 3761311 View attachment 3761312
> Hopefully she takes off soon, these buds are about the size of my thumbnail. She looked killer from the structure, very similar to the male i posted. You can see the frost is there on the leaves, just slow going right now. Good news, I popped 4 seeds, got three ladies......starting to wonder if environment does play a role in sex as i have been killing it in the female-male ratio. It's at the point where I'm hoping for males in my upcoming sprouts....i don't have room for that many bitches!!


Some BP phenos lean to the low yield so don't be surprised if she doesn't swell too much more. Pretty sure this is a trait of SourDubb as it sucks for yield but top quality smoke. Quality, terps and potency will be there tho. Looking good bro I gotta get BP again. Well maybe o can get my seeds of BP back from my cousin since he never grew them lol


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Some BP phenos lean to the low yield so don't be surprised if she doesn't swell too much more. Pretty sure this is a trait of SourDubb as it sucks for yield but top quality smoke. Quality, terps and potency will be there tho. Looking good bro I gotta get BP again. Well maybe o can get my seeds of BP back from my cousin since he never grew them lol


Yeah, i kinda figured it might be a trade....Im good with quality over quantity. she has a ways to go, so i'm not counting her out yet, plus i have two of her sisters backing her up around 1-2 weeks in flower. Terps are definitely there with this one, been there since veg.


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Sorry to hear you going through that with thedankteam. Never had issues before but seems like he's getting slower and slower too. Hopefully everything gets straightened out


Me too thanks for the response

Somethings going on with him right now I just don't feel I was speaking with him in the last few emails He was asking for information he already had

just doesn't make any sense now no response for days tracking information never updated order was canceled on the 17th he process my card through a hydroponic store on the 2nd just don't know which direction to start 

160.00 out in all these years

Oes and jb have my biz from here on out.


Update mail just ran and still nothing all I ever asked for was a refund or product that's not asking for much


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 19, 2016)

camaro630hp said:


> Me too thanks for the response
> 
> Somethings going on with him right now I just don't feel I was speaking with him in the last few emails He was asking for information he already had
> 
> ...


not good, sounds similar to the substrate story/experiences that were posted, especially the talking with someone else part. Kinda makes you wonder if there are other forces at work here.


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 19, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> not good, sounds similar to the substrate story/experiences that were posted, especially the talking with someone else part. Kinda makes you wonder if there are other forces at work here.


That's exactly what I was thinking so didn't really want to push the issue quite honestly but damn the $160 out kind of sucks I really was waiting on that drop bought it as soon as it went up on the site 29 July

when you have someone questioning you what you ordered When you have provided your order number in the subtitles as well throughout the email
Then says call him
Then says he had to change his number that's why he didn't answer it's just really crazy 

It's just really crazy shit I have it all in my emails my receipt my order number
order confirmation
everything just don't know how to remove my information off of it or I would post

It's kind of funny you say substrate I feel I was the last order that made it through Lol. Dodged a bullet on that one probably not this one though


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 19, 2016)

camaro630hp said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking so didn't really want to push the issue quite honestly but damn the $160 out kind of sucks I really was waiting on that drop bought it as soon as it went up on the site 29 July
> 
> It's kind of funny you say substrate I feel I was the last order that made it through Lol. Dodged a bullet on that one probably not this one though


I really have no doubt that tdt will make it right


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I really have no doubt that tdt will make it right


I do feel the same way I'm going to give it a few more days But I am not sending any more emails or 
calling anymore numbers to talk to anybody you shouldn't have to do that after you place your order and should just come through like all the other ones have the only reason I order from US banks because of the lightning fast shipping within our borders But lately I feel they just can't keep up with the demand


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 19, 2016)

My exotic order took 3 weeks and I sent a few emails just checking in to see what was up and they always responded via the contact us function through their website


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 19, 2016)

If any of you care to reach out and know him I can provide my order #1125x

I've Tried emailing and calling all numbers listed on these sister sites
Gardening supply store that charged my card 
Tdt designs
Tdt main site
Also a Chris and tony email not gonna post last names

So if any of you want to try to reach out to him for me it would be greatly appreciated I may be missing something


----------



## martyg (Aug 21, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Damn... that's definitely some serious growth just to be 2 months.. hell I vegged my ladies for damn near 3 and their stalks are no where close to that big... Seriously though how in the f*ck do u get um that big bro? Just reburrying them, or


James is right bud. I just have my rooms dialed right in lots of lights and co2 and properly cooled will do wonders. Usually are pencil sized to sharpie sized stalked when I put into flower


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 21, 2016)

I really don't have no room for them but after looking on intsagram and the sin city forum about blue lime pie I just had to pop them.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 21, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I really don't have no room for them but after looking on intsagram and the sin city forum about blue lime pie I just had to pop them. View attachment 3763000


Man subbed for this


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 21, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I really don't have no room for them but after looking on intsagram and the sin city forum about blue lime pie I just had to pop them. View attachment 3763000


You will be happy you did. I found that the smaller phenos put out the best flowers...dense and stinky. I have 2 more packs to get to soon.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 21, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Man subbed for this


Thanks but I started two grow journals. One for sinmint cookies and blue lime pie in th sin city forums. 


Drew303fullsun said:


> You will be happy you did. I found that the smaller phenos put out the best flowers...dense and stinky. I have 2 more packs to get to soon.


Dam drew you must have been sitting on two packs of blue lime pie for a while. Because they sold out quick at TDT recently and before them it's been like almost a year before they were available.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 21, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Thanks but I started two grow journals. One for sinmint cookies and blue lime pie in th sin city forums.
> 
> Dam drew you must have been sitting on two packs of blue lime pie for a while. Because they sold out quick at TDT recently and before them it's been like almost a year before they were available.


Ya it's probably been that long. I ran 7 or 8 sin city strains around a year in a half ago and I'm just checking out some other breeders at the moment but out of those 7 or 8 Blue lime pie and platinum Delights were amazing and I will be going through a few packs of each to find some nice males and females here soon.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 21, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I really don't have no room for them but after looking on intsagram and the sin city forum about blue lime pie I just had to pop them. View attachment 3763000


I know man I'm itching to pop my BLP too but I'm in the middle of moving and 2 ish weeks out from the end of my current flowering. This coming round for sure though I'll be popping them along with a proper Plat D and Tang power hunt. Can't wait to see some of the fire you get outta that pack.


----------



## martyg (Aug 21, 2016)

camaro630hp said:


> Me too thanks for the response
> 
> Somethings going on with him right now I just don't feel I was speaking with him in the last few emails He was asking for information he already had
> 
> ...


Wtf same shit happened to me with them been waiting forever they sent my orders to the wrong address. And they were sent back to them now in my emails they act like they no nothing. So what I'm pissed. My orders added up to 700us.


----------



## martyg (Aug 21, 2016)

On a happier note. Plat d 6 days to go. Can't wait!! A few other strains in there but mostly plat d 10 of them. Starting to change colours now


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 21, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3763261 View attachment 3763262 View attachment 3763263 View attachment 3763264 View attachment 3763265 View attachment 3763266 View attachment 3763267 On a happier note. Plat d 6 days to go. Can't wait!! A few other strains in there but mostly plat d 10 of them. Starting to change colours now


Beautiful sight. I always have to take a few moments throughout late flowering to stop and really take in the beauty of a sea of bud. 

Should take some close up shots of them plat d ladies. Would love to see the different phenos you ended up with.


----------



## martyg (Aug 21, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Beautiful sight. I always have to take a few moments throughout late flowering to stop and really take in the beauty of a sea of bud.
> 
> Should take some close up shots of them plat d ladies. Would love to see the different phenos you ended up with.


Ok I'll try for ya. I just have an iPhone if I had a nice camera would be better


----------



## martyg (Aug 21, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Beautiful sight. I always have to take a few moments throughout late flowering to stop and really take in the beauty of a sea of bud.
> 
> Should take some close up shots of them plat d ladies. Would love to see the different phenos you ended up with.


Ok here ya go 10 plat d. I got 2 that aren't fattening up but I like to run at least twice before I start throwing out.


----------



## martyg (Aug 22, 2016)

am I the only one that thinks tdt are a bunch of idiots. Man they fucked me royally now I'm pissed. First the send my beans to a non exist address. Now they don't know wtf is going on. Canceled my order on the 17th but not returned money. Like dudes like this shouldn't even sell products. Fuck tarts!!!!!!


----------



## martyg (Aug 22, 2016)

Almost like they're selling beans before they even get them. So you pay then have to wait


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 22, 2016)

martyg said:


> Almost like they're selling beans before they even get them. So you pay then have to wait


I think they did start doing this. I know on eir last exotic drop they didn't have the beans yet and took me 3 weeks to get em. I don't like that they didn't tell anyone that they were basically pre ordering seeds....


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2016)

martyg said:


> am I the o my one that thinks tdt are a bunch of idiots. Man they fucked me royally now I'm pissed. First the send my beans to a non exist an address. Now they don't know wtf is going on. Canceled my order on the 17th but not returned money. Like dudes like this shouldn't even sell products. Fuck tarts!!!!!!


Wow sad to hear your going through this. Seems like they are just getting worse and worse. I hope everything gets straightened out. I def don't like them selling beans they don't have its one thing when a person knows but to do it without them knowing is so wrong. As much as I've ordered from this bank unless it's something I truly want I'll have to stay away. Canceling orders and no refunds and taking forever is something I just don't want to go through


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Wow sad to hear your going through this. Seems like they are just getting worse and worse. I hope everything gets straightened out. I def don't like them selling beans they don't have its one thing when a person knows but to do it without them knowing is so wrong. As much as I've ordered from this bank unless it's something I truly want I'll have to stay away. Canceling orders and no refunds and taking forever is something I just don't want to go through


Yes it's sad to see them slipping...I hope they pull it together


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 22, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3763322 View attachment 3763323 View attachment 3763325 View attachment 3763327 View attachment 3763331 View attachment 3763333 View attachment 3763334 View attachment 3763335 View attachment 3763336 View attachment 3763337
> Ok here ya go 10 plat d. I got 2 that aren't fattening up but I like to run at least twice before I start throwing out.


Nice dude I see a few potential keepers in there. Nice job. 

It is sad to see TDT slipping. I still can't complain because I have about 25 total orders with them over the last couple years and they have yet to screw one up. This last sin city drop was the longest they've taken and it was only about 7-8 days. I like to believe he'll make it right by you guys. I have yet to hear one person who is missing money/product not eventually get it. 

TDT, Great Lakes, and James Bean are the top 3 in US IMO. I'm boycotting greedy line and OES has yet to impress me esp.with their prices but they seem legit. Plenty of places to shop tho if TDT does to downhill.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Wow sad to hear your going through this. Seems like they are just getting worse and worse. I hope everything gets straightened out. I def don't like them selling beans they don't have its one thing when a person knows but to do it without them knowing is so wrong. As much as I've ordered from this bank unless it's something I truly want I'll have to stay away. Canceling orders and no refunds and taking forever is something I just don't want to go through


I would say it was good while it lasted. There is a saying out there...... Do you want:
(1) the best product
(2) the best service
(3) the best price

you can only pick two..........

For me it's product and service...all the drama that comes with the price can be saved for the guys who don't have to worry about their front door getting kicked in. I would like to give them the benefit of the doubt, but the business is already too shady as it is.


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 22, 2016)

martyg said:


> am I the o my one that thinks tdt are a bunch of idiots. Man they fucked me royally now I'm pissed. First the send my beans to a non exist an address. Now they don't know wtf is going on. Canceled my order on the 17th but not returned money. Like dudes like this shouldn't even sell products. Fuck tarts!!!!!!


So I'm not the only one this same thing happened to me he wasn't responding said he got everything straightened out now I have tracking that has not been updated yet


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Aug 22, 2016)

Just put my first order thru on firestax hope it goes well lol cashed in some firestax points so I won't be out any cash...


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 22, 2016)

I started these plat d super late in my round... Basically 12/12 from seed so they are SO tiny. Looking dank tho. I didn't get cuts since they were straight to flower so I may reveg if I find something I like.

Pheno 1 - plat d


Pheno 2 plat d



Some other sin stuff goin on...

Blue Power - Yeilds are weaker as usual but that sour smell is remarkable and similar to the Blue Power Backcross I did awhile back.

Pheno 1 - stretchy with a super solid structure. Moonshine heavy it almost seems.



Pheno 2 - shorter, maybe a little more terp production. Equal in sour smell.


Finally testers,,,

Pheno 1 - Aliens on Moonshine dominate..



Pheno 2 - Harlequin dom, resin prod is through the roof!



All these gals were hit with my Sunshine D dad. Will be open to sharing the offspring with my SCS buddies for free as I'll only be using them to hunt through for parents and not using the actual X's for my breeding project. I'll post more details about that when they ripen I'll also have non sin chucks as well like kimbo x ssdd, forum x ssdd, gsc x ssdd, granola funk x ssdd, and ssdd f2s I will prob hold onto for a rainy day out of respect for the b man.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 22, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I started these plat d super late in my round... Basically 12/12 from seed so they are SO tiny. Looking dank tho. I didn't get cuts since they were straight to flower so I may reveg if I find something I like.
> 
> Pheno 1 - plat d
> View attachment 3764031
> ...


Looking good. But I'm confused because I have a pack of fems aliens on moonshine. Is Aom supposed to be a cbd strain?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 22, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Looking good. But I'm confused because I have a pack of fems aliens on moonshine. Is Aom supposed to be a cbd strain?


The testers are actually called "harlequin on Moonshine" and they're harlequin x aliens on moonshine. So you're good!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 23, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3763322 View attachment 3763323 View attachment 3763325 View attachment 3763327 View attachment 3763331 View attachment 3763333 View attachment 3763334 View attachment 3763335 View attachment 3763336 View attachment 3763337
> Ok here ya go 10 plat d. I got 2 that aren't fattening up but I like to run at least twice before I start throwing out.


Great stuff man, a good mix of pheno's in there, they look nice and dank! The fatter one is similar to the one I had, she was very good smoke. I mix some of her with the Nightmare og and it blows me away with the flavour and then smacks you fair in the forehead with the stone


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 23, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I started these plat d super late in my round... Basically 12/12 from seed so they are SO tiny. Looking dank tho. I didn't get cuts since they were straight to flower so I may reveg if I find something I like.
> 
> Pheno 1 - plat d
> View attachment 3764031
> ...


Sick work dude, they look dank af


----------



## uNF DC (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi! Anyone know who is currently carrying sinmint cookies? Everywhere I found it is sold out. Thanks!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 23, 2016)

uNF DC said:


> Hi! Anyone know who is currently carrying sinmint cookies? Everywhere I found it is sold out. Thanks!


Nowhere lol. Seriously tho there is nowhere on this planet where SinMint Cookies are in stock. Join the waiting club bro and hopefully we something before end of year


----------



## uNF DC (Aug 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Nowhere lol. Seriously tho there is nowhere on this planet where SinMint Cookies are in stock. Join the waiting club bro and hopefully we something before end of year


Thanks, figured. Consider me subbed and in line not so patiently!


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 23, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> The testers are actually called "harlequin on Moonshine" and they're harlequin x aliens on moonshine. So you're good!


Thanks man because I googled "aliens on moonshine" and two things popped up as a cbd strain. One being a you tube video and the other from a tester from some website. I was debating on which on to pop first AOM vs Blue lime pie. So I went with the pie first.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 23, 2016)

6 more weeks 2 go... man this is goin be 1 bad biatch. Serious trichomes coverage already. Can't wait to try this lady out. Aliens_JackD_Up. Shot 1




shot 2.




glad I took clones, and thankful they rooted


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 23, 2016)

I see. Hell yeah 8k is what's doing it, not to mention the co2. Those 2 combined will kick out some massive trees.


akhiymjames said:


> Vegging with stronger lights and flowers with co2 so that's why you see the different growth rate. He kills it for sure I need me an 8k room lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 23, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Thanks man because I googled "aliens on moonshine" and two things popped up as a cbd strain. One being a you tube video and the other from a tester from some website. I was debating on which on to pop first AOM vs Blue lime pie. So I went with the pie first.


AOM is know to throw out high CBD phenos which is why I believe Sin crossed it with Harlequin to create another high CBD cultivar. 

http://www.homeofthedank.com/forum/showthread.php?494-High-CBD-Aliens-On-Moonshine-Pheno


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 23, 2016)

uNF DC said:


> Thanks, figured. Consider me subbed and in line not so patiently!


Ask @Traxx187 he might part with a few beans.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 23, 2016)

uNF DC said:


> Thanks, figured. Consider me subbed and in line not so patiently!


Sup homie i got what tou need !


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Aug 23, 2016)

uNF DC said:


> Hi! Anyone know who is currently carrying sinmint cookies? Everywhere I found it is sold out. Thanks!


You have to find the ark of the covenant. Inside that is the holy chalice. Inside the chalice you'll find a pack of SinMints...


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 23, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> You have to find the ark of the covenant. Inside that is the holy chalice. Inside the chalice you'll find a pack of SinMints...


Lmao....so true though !


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Aug 23, 2016)

Unless u know traxx lol he's the keeper of the ark


----------



## martyg (Aug 23, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Sup homie i got what tou need !


I need some sinmint beans? Lmao


----------



## martyg (Aug 23, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> I see. Hell yeah 8k is what's doing it, not to mention the co2. Those 2 combined will kick out some massive trees.


Oh yeah buddy!


----------



## martyg (Aug 23, 2016)

Sour flame og. And sour cherry kush any one try these?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 23, 2016)

martyg said:


> I need some sinmint beans? Lmao


Don't we all lol. Soon as I get back right I will make those SinMint f2s



martyg said:


> Sour flame og. And sour cherry kush any one try these?


I would like to see something from both of these. Had chance last year to get the SF OG and passed and been regretting it


----------



## martyg (Aug 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't we all lol. Soon as I get back right I will make those SinMint f2s
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see something from both of these. Had chance last year to get the SF OG and passed and been regretting it


I'm reading rappers delight is more potent then sour flame. But less yield. Lol I like potent meds!


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 23, 2016)

Im so high right now ! 

Im packed.. ! after this run, all 10 gonna drop need to choose males and females soon!! 

Gotta get them F2 out too lol


----------



## martyg (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey what happened to the upload file option?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 23, 2016)

martyg said:


> Hey what happened to the upload file option?


It's broke atm


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 23, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Gotta get them F2 out too lol


I'm waiting


----------



## martyg (Aug 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> It's broke atm


Damn!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 23, 2016)

martyg said:


> Hey what happened to the upload file option?


Yeah I was trying to upload pics to another thread earlier and was unbelievably confused for a good 10 minutes. Hopefully the hardworking riu folks get it up soon.


----------



## martyg (Aug 24, 2016)

Couple of sinfully sour


----------



## martyg (Aug 24, 2016)

Sins skunk


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 25, 2016)

Tangerine Power frosting up and swelling up with seeds.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Tangerine Power frosting up and swelling up with seeds.View attachment 3765283


Damn that's frosty  what's the nose like ?


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Damn that's frosty  what's the nose like ?


Pure orange my friend. I can't wait to try her out.


----------



## martyg (Aug 25, 2016)

I love the colours!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 25, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3765608 View attachment 3765609 I love the colours!


Those ladies are chunky!!! Did you have some lockout or is that from flush?? I know you run co2 so I know you push them more than people who don't run co2. I wish I could lol I would love to see my Plat D cut make nugs like that lol


----------



## martyg (Aug 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Those ladies are chunky!!! Did you have some lockout or is that from flush?? I know you run co2 so I know you push them more than people who don't run co2. I wish I could lol I would love to see my Plat D cut make nugs like that lol


Nah. No lock out bro. I've been flushing 12 days now straight water. And I have a 4ton ac so I'm able to dial the temps in which makes a big diff near the end. Every few days I drop the temp down a few degrees, that's what's bringing the colours out I'm at 74f arm gonna go 72F tonight chop on Sunday Monday. gonna scope them tonight.i pushed em abit. I found they liked my nutrient mix coming in at 1000ppm. Went to 1200ppm they didn't care for it that much. Plus I can run my room in higher temps for the beginning of flower usually till about the last week. Plants absorb more co2 in higher temps. So you get max growth!!!


----------



## martyg (Aug 25, 2016)

Chunks ahoy!!!


----------



## martyg (Aug 25, 2016)

Wish I can post these on home of the dank maybe get chosen for some testers. But they don't allow phone pics bummer!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 25, 2016)

martyg said:


> Wish I can post these on home of the dank maybe get chosen for some testers. But they don't allow phone pics bummer!


I use my phone when I test. Long as you can get some clear shots is good. I use my iPhone 6s but I wanna get me a dslr. I will soon but get some good close up and top pics I wouldn't do too many full plant pics but colas and close ups should work


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 25, 2016)

martyg said:


> Wish I can post these on home of the dank maybe get chosen for some testers. But they don't allow phone pics bummer!


They don't allow phone pics funny i use my phone for my current journals their.


----------



## martyg (Aug 25, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> They don't allow phone pics funny i use my phone for my current journals their.


I read on the site no phone pics that's all and I can't even add them from my phone on their for some reason


----------



## martyg (Aug 25, 2016)

Official SinCity SeedsTester Pre-Qualifications and Applications 
Do You Have What It Takes To Become an Official SinCity Seeds Tester?

If you would like to become apart of the SinCity Seeds Team, testing new strains is a great way to start  
For a Limited Time We Are Looking For Legal, Skilled, And Responsible Growers With Good Computers And Good Camera's That Are Interested In Growing Our Newest Strains Which Are Not Available For Release Yet.
ABSOLUTELY NO IPHONE OR CELLPHONE PICS FOR OFFICAL WEEKLY UPDATES.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 25, 2016)

martyg said:


> Official SinCity SeedsTester Pre-Qualifications and Applications
> Do You Have What It Takes To Become an Official SinCity Seeds Tester?
> 
> If you would like to become apart of the SinCity Seeds Team, testing new strains is a great way to start
> ...


i guess that 'Responsible' requirement rules me out....


----------



## martyg (Aug 25, 2016)

I managed to get some alright close ups. Prob be better if I shut my fans of though


----------



## martyg (Aug 25, 2016)

Plat d's


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i guess that 'Responsible' requirement rules me out....


So you gotta have enough money to buy a high dollar camera to be a seed tester. I wont say anything else, but I also would never think of testing seeds here.


----------



## martyg (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So you gotta have enough money to buy a high dollar camera to be a seed tester. I wont say anything else, but I also would never think of testing seeds here.


Lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Aug 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So you gotta have enough money to buy a high dollar camera to be a seed tester. I wont say anything else, but I also would never think of testing seeds here.


Not much of a requirement to have the opportunity for free beans and the chance to grow something out before the masses. Helping Sin and other growers in the process...it doesn't say go buy a $3000 camera just no cellphone pics. Regardless the " no cellphone" thing was added a while ago when cell pics were absolute F'n garbage. They've definitely come a long way since then.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Not much of a requirement to have the opportunity for free beans and the chance to grow something out before the masses. Helping Sin and other growers in the process...it doesn't say go buy a $3000 camera just no cellphone pics. Regardless the " no cellphone" thing was added a while ago when cell pics were absolute F'n garbage. They've definitely come a long way since then.


Probably should take that shit down then. It doesnt speak well to have it put like that imo. Take it as you will


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So you gotta have enough money to buy a high dollar camera to be a seed tester. I wont say anything else, but I also would never think of testing seeds here.


I think they are just trying to weed out the people with pics looking like they were taken with a potato.

It def could have been put more eloquently. Otherwise, when I'm too lazy to break out the dlsr I just use my iPad which has a worse camera than the phone lol. They've let me test a second time so I assume there's no complaints.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

Laughing my ass off. Fair enough


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2016)

Y'all making more than it really is. They just want clear pics plain and simple. They know lots don't have the high end dslr cameras long as the pics come out clear and like Jah said cellphone pics have come a long way.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

I just read was written and in all caps @akhiymjames . If thats not what was meant then its easy to change the text. In my old day job I was also a technical writer so if something is not meant, then its not written, simple. Its been clarified now, but obviously I wasnt the only one questioning this....

"With Good Computers And Good Camera's That Are Interested In Growing Our Newest Strains Which Are Not Available For Release Yet.
ABSOLUTELY NO IPHONE OR CELLPHONE PICS FOR OFFICIAL WEEKLY UPDATES."


----------



## martyg (Aug 26, 2016)

@akhiymjames how does one go about posting pics on their forum. Has to be done differently correct? Not simple like this site with a upload file option. I'm not sure


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> @akhiymjames how does one go about posting pics on their forum. Has to be done differently correct? Not simple like this site with a upload file option. I'm not sure


You have to use the site on a computer to upload pics if your using iPhone like me you can still do it but you have to request the desktop site. If your gonna use the mobile site you have to use a photo sharing site like imgur.com. I upload pics at that site and then copy and paste the bb image code to post the pic in forums.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You have to use the site on a computer to upload pics if your using iPhone like me you can still do it but you have to request the desktop site. If your gonna use the mobile site you have to use a photo sharing site like imgur.com. I upload pics at that site and then copy and paste the bb image code to post the pic in forums.


Listen to you all technical savvy an shit lol that's my bro


----------



## martyg (Aug 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You have to use the site on a computer to upload pics if your using iPhone like me you can still do it but you have to request the desktop site. If your gonna use the mobile site you have to use a photo sharing site like imgur.com. I upload pics at that site and then copy and paste the bb image code to post the pic in forums.


I can't find the desktop site link anywhere lol I'm on iPhone too


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> I read on the site no phone pics that's all and I can't even add them from my phone on their for some reason


Yeah the web site format is different from your phone vs your computer. So I just takes pics from my iPhone and use my iPad to upload the pics via iCloud.


Vnsmkr said:


> So you gotta have enough money to buy a high dollar camera to be a seed tester. I wont say anything else, but I also would never think of testing seeds here.


im just going to use my phone and a olliclip. Hopefully after my two grow logs I can be considered a tester in the future.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> I can't find the desktop site link anywhere lol I'm on iPhone too


In Safari you have to click on the square with up arrow the share button and scroll over to the right at the bottom where it says add to bookmarks add to homepage etc and click on request desktop site. Should give you the desktop view to where you can upload your pics to the manager. Click on add attachment in advance options when posting


----------



## martyg (Aug 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> In Safari you have to click on the square with up arrow the share button and scroll over to the right at the bottom where it says add to bookmarks add to homepage etc and click on request desktop site. Should give you the desktop view to where you can upload your pics to the manager. Click on add attachment in advance options when posting
> 
> View attachment 3766128


I did this. And says I need Adobe from my device. I click that and Adobe says not supported by my device.


----------



## martyg (Aug 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> In Safari you have to click on the square with up arrow the share button and scroll over to the right at the bottom where it says add to bookmarks add to homepage etc and click on request desktop site. Should give you the desktop view to where you can upload your pics to the manager. Click on add attachment in advance options when posting
> 
> View attachment 3766128


Oh yeah thanks
I got it now. Just had to go to the forum section


----------



## martyg (Aug 26, 2016)

@akhiymjames how long you let your plat d's go for? First time flowering these girls. But by the looks of their Trichs they'll go about longer than 9wks


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> @akhiymjames how long you let your plat d's go for? First time flowering these girls. But by the looks of their Trichs they'll go about longer than 9wks


The can and will go longer then 9 weeks .


----------



## martyg (Aug 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> The can and will go longer then 9 weeks .


Nice that's what I thought package says 55-60 days but not looking like it


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> @akhiymjames how long you let your plat d's go for? First time flowering these girls. But by the looks of their Trichs they'll go about longer than 9wks


I take my Plat D pheno 9-10 weeks. No less than 9 for sure but there are some faster finishing phenos in Plat D from the BP side with SourDubb. I think seed runs usually take longer than clone runs. I wanna see her at 11 weeks to see if she packs on anymore weight or terps change or potency change. Next run with her I will let one go 11 weeks


----------



## martyg (Aug 26, 2016)

Rah man 


akhiymjames said:


> I take my Plat D pheno 9-10 weeks. No less than 9 for sure but there are some faster finishing phenos in Plat D from the BP side with SourDubb. I think seed runs usually take longer than clone runs. I wanna see her at 11 weeks to see if she packs on anymore weight or terps change or potency change. Next run with her I will let one go 11 weeks


I'm letting her go longer.


----------



## martyg (Aug 26, 2016)

Also my chum has the plat d boys I got the girls. We should have f2 beans in a few months.


----------



## martyg (Aug 26, 2016)

Man they look ready!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 26, 2016)

This Blue Power is growing slow but the reward will be worth it....


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 26, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> This Blue Power is growing slow but the reward will be worth it....View attachment 3766461 View attachment 3766463 View attachment 3766464


The trade off on the yield is worth it IMO. I grew the bx and now growing the original and its hands down the best fruity smelling strain there is. Frost is on point too. She's truly a breeders dream.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 26, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> This Blue Power is growing slow but the reward will be worth it....View attachment 3766461 View attachment 3766463 View attachment 3766464


looks just like mine!!


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> Man they look ready!!View attachment 3766454View attachment 3766456


I would like to know others thoughts on this b/c it's something i struggle with. Looking at those pics and seeing all the white hairs, i say no way.....then looking at the fade, i say maybe..... I have started taking better notes, b/c sometimes they get that second push and almost go backwards, making me wonder if i should have taken them when they looked ready the first time.....just not quite ready. Your pics almost look like they were ready and you hesitated, and they made that second push...which is something that happens to me often with a few of my keepers. Seems to happen more in the summer with warmer temps.....


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Aug 26, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I would like to know others thoughts on this b/c it's something i struggle with. Looking at those pics and seeing all the white hairs, i say no way.....then looking at the fade, i say maybe..... I have started taking better notes, b/c sometimes they get that second push and almost go backwards, making me wonder if i should have taken them when they looked ready the first time.....just not quite ready. Your pics almost look like they were ready and you hesitated, and they made that second push...which is something that happens to me often with a few of my keepers. Seems to happen more in the summer with warmer temps.....


It's very hard to get across to most ppl and it definitely comes with some experience but you can see the overall shade of the bud change from white to a more golden/yellow hue as the triches ripen. Without a scope I've always waited for 50% receding/dying pistils then flush and watch for the change in bud appearance. This is my personal method that works for me


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I would like to know others thoughts on this b/c it's something i struggle with. Looking at those pics and seeing all the white hairs, i say no way.....then looking at the fade, i say maybe..... I have started taking better notes, b/c sometimes they get that second push and almost go backwards, making me wonder if i should have taken them when they looked ready the first time.....just not quite ready. Your pics almost look like they were ready and you hesitated, and they made that second push...which is something that happens to me often with a few of my keepers. Seems to happen more in the summer with warmer temps.....


Don't know how many days he's in but I would say no from looks too plus he said the trichs aren't done either. I think the warmer environment will make it shoot new pistils and give it the foxtails. I know cookies usually goes 9-10 weeks but maybe they did get extended. I have to look back at my pics see how my keeper looks at chop


----------



## martyg (Aug 26, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I would like to know others thoughts on this b/c it's something i struggle with. Looking at those pics and seeing all the white hairs, i say no way.....then looking at the fade, i say maybe..... I have started taking better notes, b/c sometimes they get that second push and almost go backwards, making me wonder if i should have taken them when they looked ready the first time.....just not quite ready. Your pics almost look like they were ready and you hesitated, and they made that second push...which is something that happens to me often with a few of my keepers. Seems to happen more in the summer with warmer temps.....


100% milky Trichs and those ladies will be 9wks tomorrow. I don't go by pistils I got by my scope. I don't like too many Amber Trichs personal preference. They just started filling out at around week 8. I cutting them tomorrow. At 9eks been flushing for 14 days. My temps don't fluctuate constant 79F. Dedicated split ac system. slowly dropped tempts to 74 through the last 12 days. Brought out the fall colours. Will do it every time. It can be 100f outside and my rooms will still be 79f will all lights on and co2 burner running.


----------



## martyg (Aug 26, 2016)

Also having a co2 enriched environment shaves off about 4-7 days on harvest I find


----------



## martyg (Aug 26, 2016)

You guys made me nervous lol I went and re scoped everything better. Every plant multiple spots and they're at about 95/5 % milky to Amber. Good to go in my books lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 27, 2016)

martyg said:


> they're at about 95/5 % milky to Amber. Good to go in my books lol


Pull it .


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 27, 2016)

SMC #3


----------



## martyg (Aug 27, 2016)

Few racks of plat d


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 27, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3767259Few racks of plat d


Racks on racks on racks........rack goals.......man that is sweet. During veg did you top or lollipop? Did you finish trimming?


----------



## martyg (Aug 27, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Racks on racks on racks........rack goals.......man that is sweet. During veg did you top or lollipop? Did you finish trimming?


Yep finished trimming in just under 6 hrs with my shearline. And yes I pinched the tips off all the way through veg starting at the fourth node because these were from seed. Stopped pinching about a wk before putting into flower. 10 plat d and 6 diff others not pictured


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 27, 2016)

martyg said:


> Yep finished trimming in just under 6 hrs with my shearline. And yes I pinched the tips off all the way through veg starting at the fourth node because these were from seed. Stopped pinching about a wk before putting into flower. 10 plat d and 6 diff others not pictured


How many plat d phenos


----------



## martyg (Aug 27, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> How many plat d phenos


3 or 4 some looked fairly close to each other. Others were way diff from one another


----------



## martyg (Aug 27, 2016)

Now the shitty part cleaning up and refilling lol


----------



## greencropper (Aug 27, 2016)

martyg said:


> Yep finished trimming in just under 6 hrs with my shearline. And yes I pinched the tips off all the way through veg starting at the fourth node because these were from seed. Stopped pinching about a wk before putting into flower. 10 plat d and 6 diff others not pictured


have you tried using the shearline with dried buds? do you think it does as good a job with dry buds compared to wet? my situation makes it much easier to dry the buds before manicuring vs manicuring wet buds first...eg hanging the whole plant in a shed then cutting the dried buds off


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 27, 2016)

martyg said:


> Now the shitty part cleaning up and refilling lol


Please tell me you kept some cuttings off your plat d?


----------



## martyg (Aug 27, 2016)

greencropper said:


> have you tried using the shearline with dried buds? do you think it does as good a job with dry buds compared to wet? my situation makes it much easier to dry the buds before manicuring vs manicuring wet buds first...eg hanging the whole plant in a shed then cutting the dried buds off


I wouldn't use it. Dried buds turning doesn't usually work out good for the Trichs. I do it this way and the Trichs barely get touched. Just the weight of the bud spinning. When dry Trichs will come off way more


----------



## martyg (Aug 27, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Please tell me you kept some cuttings off your plat d?


Lol fuck yeah!!! She's not going any where


----------



## martyg (Aug 27, 2016)

See if dried and ran you'd get a bunch of kief in with your trim in that collection bag


----------



## greencropper (Aug 27, 2016)

martyg said:


> I wouldn't use it. Dried buds turning doesn't usually work out good for the Trichs. I do it this way and the Trichs barely get touched. Just the weight of the bud spinning. When dry Trichs will come off way more


ok thanks bro


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 27, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3767339 See if dried and ran you'd get a bunch of kief in with your trim in that collection bag


One of those cost a pretty penny huh Marty


----------



## martyg (Aug 27, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ok thanks bro


Np


----------



## martyg (Aug 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> One of those cost a pretty penny huh Marty


You got that right. Cuts the work down though. Like you wouldn't believe. That's why me and a chum went splits makes it not as bad.


----------



## martyg (Aug 27, 2016)

I got a mix of sins gear and Bodhi going in today


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 27, 2016)

martyg said:


> You got that right. Cuts the work down though. Like you wouldn't believe. That's why me and a chum went splits makes it not as bad.


I know it saves major time bud I don't like drying the buds trimmed. I like dry trimming just seems like smell and flavor is better IMHO


----------



## martyg (Aug 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I know it saves major time bud I don't like drying the buds trimmed. I like dry trimming just seems like smell and flavor is better IMHO


Would be a real pain in the ass dry trimming multiple units every month Lol would take a month to make it look nice. I have tried both ways and this way is easiest for me. Every one has there own pref.


----------



## martyg (Aug 27, 2016)

I'd have no where to hang these trees every month lol


----------



## greencropper (Aug 27, 2016)

martyg said:


> You got that right. Cuts the work down though. Like you wouldn't believe. That's why me and a chum went splits makes it not as bad.


the positives from that machine would far outweigh the cost, if your situation requires it....


----------



## martyg (Aug 27, 2016)

greencropper said:


> the positives from that machine would far outweigh the cost, if your situation requires it....


Exactly.... Like arthritis..... Claw hand!!!! Haha


----------



## greencropper (Aug 27, 2016)

martyg said:


> Exactly.... Like arthritis..... Claw hand!!!! Haha


man i find manicuring the most exquisite torture ever! aint too much i loathe more...glad ive got buds to manicure but hating every minute of the manicure...


----------



## martyg (Aug 27, 2016)

greencropper said:


> man i find manicuring the most exquisite torture ever! aint too much i loathe more...glad ive got buds to manicure but hating every minute of the manicure...


Totally agreed 100%


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 27, 2016)

Ha I'm lost so what's better (your preference) if you are on a smaller scale and you are hand trimming? To trim when it's wet or after drying? @akhiymjames and @martyg and @ others


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 27, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Ha I'm lost so what's better (your preference) if you are on a smaller scale and you are hand trimming? To trim when it's wet or after drying? @akhiymjames and @martyg and @ others


If I was n a scale as martyg I prolly would use a machine but me small time I dry trim cus it's much better to me with the smell and flavor. I wasn't knocking martyg in any way I just want the nugs to dry as slow as possible to retain smell and flavor. I noticed my nugs would dry faster when wet trim and not be as tasty or loud but that's me


----------



## martyg (Aug 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If I was n a scale as martyg I prolly would use a machine but me small time I dry trim cus it's much better to me with the smell and flavor. I wasn't knocking martyg in any way I just want the nugs to dry as slow as possible to retain smell and flavor. I noticed my nugs would dry faster when wet trim and not be as tasty or loud but that's me


No offence takin bro. None at all. Everyone has their reasons. I myself don't notice much. Still takes a bit of time to dry with full racks. My chum grew a same strain as me I wet trimmed, he hung. He noticed a diff I didn't.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 27, 2016)

greencropper said:


> man i find manicuring the most exquisite torture ever! aint too much i loathe more...glad ive got buds to manicure but hating every minute of the manicure...


Those scissors you squeeze with a spring gave me the worst pain in my elbow the next day ive ever had. I'll never use those again


----------



## martyg (Aug 27, 2016)

For anyone who's concerned just try and see. That's all, trial and error. What ever works best for one doesn't always for another.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If I was n a scale as martyg I prolly would use a machine but me small time I dry trim cus it's much better to me with the smell and flavor. I wasn't knocking martyg in any way I just want the nugs to dry as slow as possible to retain smell and flavor. I noticed my nugs would dry faster when wet trim and not be as tasty or loud but that's me


I was looking into this cause i notice the small popcorns i let dry without trimming were way louder. I think next time im gonna do at least half and see how it goes with the trimming and smell.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I know it saves major time bud I don't like drying the buds trimmed. I like dry trimming just seems like smell and flavor is better IMHO


I chop take all fan leaves off leave sugars and hang for 1 week!! Then i trim and jar them


----------



## blackforest (Aug 28, 2016)

Sinmint finishing up. Smells great, and super frosty. Not the biggest yielder though. She seems to be N sensitive, but not surprised because my blue power was like that too. I crossed a few branches with bodhi Goji Og and bodhi The Fuzz. Still lots of clear heads, so I'm going to let her go until she's done done.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 28, 2016)

Couple more pics of the Blue Power


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice bro  I sure hope my BP turns out this nice... she is still a baby though.. 


dlftmyers said:


> Couple more pics of the Blue PowerView attachment 3768054 View attachment 3768055


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 28, 2016)

Sin mints available anywhere


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 28, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Nice bro  I sure hope my BP turns out this nice... she is still a baby though..


I hope she does well for you ..Just watch out for nanners my last one had a couple


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 28, 2016)

Will do, thnx 4 the heads up.


dlftmyers said:


> I hope she does well for you ..Just watch out for nanners my last one had a couple


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 28, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Sin mints available anywhere


No and nobody knows when they will be in stock


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 28, 2016)

Blue lime pie with grandpas breath trying to photo bomb the pic to the right with his/her leaf....lol.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 28, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Sin mints available anywhere


Got 10 beans do i hear $1000?


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 28, 2016)

Fem or regs n for 1000 they better yield a pound n a half per plant under cfls lol


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Got 10 beans do i hear $1000?


I will buy you a high end hand job in the city of your choosing for those beans.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> No and nobody knows when they will be in stock


I asked on IG and they said they are working on it right now


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 28, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I asked on IG and they said they are working on it right now


They better i need to buy 5 packs or more i also take souls


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> They better i need to buy 5 packs or more i also take souls


How does that transaction work?


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 29, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> They better i need to buy 5 packs or more i also take souls





GardenGnome83 said:


> How does that transaction work?


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 29, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


>


Hha i love it


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 29, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Ha I'm lost so what's better (your preference) if you are on a smaller scale and you are hand trimming? To trim when it's wet or after drying? @akhiymjames and @martyg and @ others


I've done small and large scale harvests but lately more smaller. I dry mine "tobacco" style - chop at the base and hang the whole plant upside down , fans included for a nice, slow dry and then give them a nice cure as long as possible (which ain't long usually ) Then trim dry.

Before I came back to my shitty state I moonlighted a bit with some medium-large sized grows in the mitten with some caregivers. Used trimmers most the time (wet) but one of my buddy's up in Grand Rapids will only trim by hand and he was harvesting large amounts. Pain. In. The. Ass. So I guess even in larger scale commercial grows it's a matter of preference. I love trimming but when I get my larger op going here soon I'll def. be including a nice trimmer when I max out my credit card


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 29, 2016)

Lil plat D action. Think this is the pheno of the two I'll reveg since I didn't get cuts.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 30, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Lil plat D action. Think this is the pheno of the two I'll reveg since I didn't get cuts.
> 
> View attachment 3768916


Dam is that going to be a long reveg because I never reveg that late before?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Dam is that going to be a long reveg because I never reveg that late before?


It shouldn't be too long if it does reveg. Some cultivars/phenos won't reveg after flowering but the way I do it is transplant into fresh soil. Always straight out the bag and put it under 24hr light. Soon as I see reveg growth goes to normal get lighting but it's never too late to try and keep something


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 30, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Dam is that going to be a long reveg because I never reveg that late before?


I honestly have no idea but I think it'll take awhile. This is my first proper reveg. I'm gonna chop down to two tiny bud sites and then go from there. Think it'll def take a month at least before I can take cuttings off it. Anyone else with experience revegging can chime in.

If the high isn't great I won't bother. I have the other 12 in the pack to hunt through. She's a looker though, more cookie dom than the other I have and the nugs are rock hard.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It shouldn't be too long if it does reveg. Some cultivars/phenos won't reveg after flowering but the way I do it is transplant into fresh soil. Always straight out the bag and put it under 24hr light. Soon as I see reveg growth goes to normal get lighting but it's never too late to try and keep something


Sounds like a plan to me. If it doesn't work im sure ill find something better/comparable in the rest of the pack.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 30, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Dam is that going to be a long reveg because I never reveg that late before?


Inreveged at week 8-9 plants doing great sorry for blury pic did not take long either


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 30, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I honestly have no idea but I think it'll take awhile. This is my first proper reveg. I'm gonna chop down to two tiny bud sites and then go from there. Think it'll def take a month at least before I can take cuttings off it. Anyone else with experience revegging can chime in.


Yes it is going to take a while to reveg and it may start looking pretty haggard before it does. The important thing is to make sure to leave enough foliage to support life. Depending on the size of the bud sites and the amount of leaf in your lowers and the size of the rootmass two bud sites may not be enough. If you use chemical nutes you're going to want to cut back significantly. Don't be surprised if the revegged plant looks drastically different than the original with shoots popping out in the weirdest places. Once you start getting regrowth it ramps up quickly, it is a fully established rootmass after all. Hold off taking cuttings until it's had a bit of time to recharge so to speak. Good luck!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 30, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Yes it is going to take a while to reveg and it may start looking pretty haggard before it does. The important thing is to make sure to leave enough foliage to support life. Depending on the size of the bud sites and the amount of leaf in your lowers and the size of the rootmass two bud sites may not be enough. If you use chemical nutes you're going to want to cut back significantly. Don't be surprised if the revegged plant looks drastically different than the original with shoots popping out in the weirdest places. Once you start getting regrowth it ramps up quickly, it is a fully established rootmass after all. Hold off taking cuttings until it's had a bit of time to recharge so to speak. Good luck!!


Yeah I've seen a few pics of reveg's and they look pretty funky sometimes. I'm all organic at the moment so nothing to cut down but if I repot like James said ill probably use a real light mix. Trial and error I guess. Thanks for the tips my friend.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 30, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> Couple more pics of the Blue PowerView attachment 3768054 View attachment 3768055


What kinda smells you getting off them? I swear my two similar phenos smell just like a pink starburst....not at all what i was expecting, but i'm not disappointed!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 30, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> What kinda smells you getting off them? I swear my two similar phenos smell just like a pink starburst....not at all what i was expecting, but i'm not disappointed!


Mine have that sweet berry smell.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 30, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Ha I'm lost so what's better (your preference) if you are on a smaller scale and you are hand trimming? To trim when it's wet or after drying? @akhiymjames and @martyg and @ others


dry buds to trim seems to me to be best for hand trimming, wet all the debris just sticks together & is a major mess


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 30, 2016)

greencropper said:


> dry buds to trim seems to me to be best for hand trimming, wet all the debris just sticks together & is a major mess


If you wet trim, it has to be fresh, and it is easier than dry. Chop it, and get to it tomorrow....you're fucked with a sticky mess!! When it is straight off the plant, all the sugar leaves are standing out at attention, so it is super easy to get a nice close trim. Bag appeal is like no other. I wet trim fresh and dry in paper bags....that is easiest for the space i work with, hanging is simply not an option. It still takes my bud 5-7 days to dry in the paper bag, so i am still getting a slow dry....just need to know how much to put in the bag.... Wet trim, gets you superior bag appeal, crispy on the outside, soft and sticky on the inside....crack a bud and the funk comes out with a vengeance! Hang dry gets you a more scraggly/homegrown? look, but that sticky icky texture right away with a little more smell and flavor. Most smokers wouldn't know the flavor difference unless they had both(same strain) side by side. They would comment on the bag appeal before anything.......telling you the bag dried shit was better.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> If you wet trim, it has to be fresh, and it is easier than dry. Chop it, and get to it tomorrow....you're fucked with a sticky mess!! When it is straight off the plant, all the sugar leaves are standing out at attention, so it is super easy to get a nice close trim. Bag appeal is like no other. I wet trim fresh and dry in paper bags....that is easiest for the space i work with, hanging is simply not an option. It still takes my bud 5-7 days to dry in the paper bag, so i am still getting a slow dry....just need to know how much to put in the bag.... Wet trim, gets you superior bag appeal, crispy on the outside, soft and sticky on the inside....crack a bud and the funk comes out with a vengeance! Hang dry gets you a more scraggly/homegrown? look, but that sticky icky texture right away with a little more smell and flavor. Most smokers wouldn't know the flavor difference unless they had both(same strain) side by side. They would comment on the bag appeal before anything.......telling you the bag dried shit was better.


I definitely agree with wet trimming. I hate trimming dry though I cant get my hands on any paper bags here so cardboard boxes are going to have to do


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> If you wet trim, it has to be fresh, and it is easier than dry. Chop it, and get to it tomorrow....you're fucked with a sticky mess!! When it is straight off the plant, all the sugar leaves are standing out at attention, so it is super easy to get a nice close trim. Bag appeal is like no other. I wet trim fresh and dry in paper bags....that is easiest for the space i work with, hanging is simply not an option. It still takes my bud 5-7 days to dry in the paper bag, so i am still getting a slow dry....just need to know how much to put in the bag.... Wet trim, gets you superior bag appeal, crispy on the outside, soft and sticky on the inside....crack a bud and the funk comes out with a vengeance! Hang dry gets you a more scraggly/homegrown? look, but that sticky icky texture right away with a little more smell and flavor. Most smokers wouldn't know the flavor difference unless they had both(same strain) side by side. They would comment on the bag appeal before anything.......telling you the bag dried shit was better.


I dry trim and my bag appeal is just fine. I think I trim pretty good plus I like to leave a slight bit of leaf cus usually it's so frosty and certain nugs have a nice look with a tiny bit left on. I think it's all about where you have to dry and how much that comes into play plus preference. I used to wet trim all day till one time I was lazy as hell trimmed like 6-7 days later and then dry for couple more days then cure up. Don't look like homegrown at all but whatever works best for the person.

Here's some SinMint Cookie nugs from first run that was hung and dry trimmed. Man I miss this smoke can't wait to have some back around


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I dry trim and my bag appeal is just fine. I think I trim pretty good plus I like to leave a slight bit of leaf cus usually it's so frosty and certain nugs have a nice look with a tiny bit left on. I think it's all about where you have to dry and how much that comes into play plus preference. I used to wet trim all day till one time I was lazy as hell trimmed like 6-7 days later and then dry for couple more days then cure up. Don't look like homegrown at all but whatever works best for the person.
> 
> Here's some SinMint Cookie nugs from first run that was hung and dry trimmed. Man I miss this smoke can't wait to have some back around


Nah Bro, your shit looks as good as any. Maybe i should have put it once you wet trim, your dry trimmed bud will look like homegrown. I'm sure there's a technique, but it would take me 4 times as long to get those results vs. wet trim.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 31, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah I've seen a few pics of reveg's and they look pretty funky sometimes. I'm all organic at the moment so nothing to cut down but if I repot like James said ill probably use a real light mix. Trial and error I guess. Thanks for the tips my friend.


bro i did a heap of revegs last season, i dont know if its a good idea really?, i noticed a considerable drop in resin production & potency from the original buds produced as well as buds not forming as well either, personally i wont do it again


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I dry trim and my bag appeal is just fine. I think I trim pretty good plus I like to leave a slight bit of leaf cus usually it's so frosty and certain nugs have a nice look with a tiny bit left on. I think it's all about where you have to dry and how much that comes into play plus preference. I used to wet trim all day till one time I was lazy as hell trimmed like 6-7 days later and then dry for couple more days then cure up. Don't look like homegrown at all but whatever works best for the person.
> 
> Here's some SinMint Cookie nugs from first run that was hung and dry trimmed. Man I miss this smoke can't wait to have some back around


Shit looks on mufukn point brah. Yeah its different strokes for different folks. If they dont have too many leaves I will dry trim some too. Have done both, just mainly hit em wet now


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 31, 2016)

greencropper said:


> bro i did a heap of revegs last season, i dont know if its a good idea really?, i noticed a considerable drop in resin production & potency from the original buds produced as well as buds not forming as well either, personally i wont do it again


Interesting. Did you clone off the revegged plant and then run them? I would think if I take cuttings off the reveg it wouldn't effect quality.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 31, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Interesting. Did you clone off the revegged plant and then run them? I would think if I take cuttings off the reveg it wouldn't effect quality.


i didnt take clones, just extra light made the fully budded plants reveg, once they reveg they grew like triffids on steroids, but the end product was not as good as the original, definitely not worth going there again for me man, im no expert but i dont think i did anything wrong, they were in good health all the way, i read somewhere here on RIU last year that reveg plants lose something genetically? i dont know, just not a good outcome, if i had known i would have just culled them and grew new stuff from seed as always


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 31, 2016)

When I did a reveg, my plant looked all weird and mutated . Totally different structurally.. I steer clear from Now on haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 31, 2016)

I only know of people who reveg to cut clones they didnt get and grow those out. Never mess with it myself as faster for me just to bring another seed to life, hunt more


----------



## doniawon (Aug 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I dry trim and my bag appeal is just fine. I think I trim pretty good plus I like to leave a slight bit of leaf cus usually it's so frosty and certain nugs have a nice look with a tiny bit left on. I think it's all about where you have to dry and how much that comes into play plus preference. I used to wet trim all day till one time I was lazy as hell trimmed like 6-7 days later and then dry for couple more days then cure up. Don't look like homegrown at all but whatever works best for the person.
> 
> Here's some SinMint Cookie nugs from first run that was hung and dry trimmed. Man I miss this smoke can't wait to have some back around


Amen. Great advice


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2016)

Reveg plants will grow back normal after begging for awhile. I only reveg unless it's a pheno I'm really liking the way it grows, smell and looks then I will reveg to try and keep it around. I haven't noticed any effect in quality dropping off because I revegged. I think what happened to greencropper is his plant revegged deep in flower and then flowered again so I would think this would prolly affect quality but I think it has to fully reveg and grow out more before it starts flowering again. Once it reverts all the nodes put out branching like monster cropped clones so nugs won't grow the same but my Hashplant 3 keeper I had I revegged and didn't see a drop off of quality and I flowered the same seed run mom too. Was better than first seed run as nugs got pollinated by rogue pollen. 

That's just my experience but just think how many people have been able to keep something around they may have lost after not taking clones of clones dies and was able to take a branch and monstercrop clones or reveg whole plant. It's last resort to use tho if I want to keep something


----------



## martyg (Aug 31, 2016)

I've never had good luck re vegging. Never grew the same as original even after milultiple clone runs. It's always best to take cuts before putting into flower.


----------



## martyg (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh yeah these plat d's sure got some kick!!!! Especially for breakfast lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2016)

martyg said:


> Oh yeah these plat d's sure got some kick!!!! Especially for breakfast lol


You get any of phenos with the sour lime kush smell??? My pheno smells so great in flower but loses some of that smell in cure more sweet


----------



## martyg (Sep 1, 2016)

I've never had a sour lime kush smell. I had a what looked like two or three phenos. Most smell sweet to like cookie dough smell


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You get any of phenos with the sour lime kush smell??? My pheno smells so great in flower but loses some of that smell in cure more sweet


I loved that sour lime smell , I can't wait to see you hit it with the Sin mints


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm still holding my pack of sinmint cookies, might pop them this winter and look for a good male along with a good female.


----------



## martyg (Sep 2, 2016)

Damn tdt says they still didn't get my orders back. Has anyone experienced this. Where there was a wrong address put on and the package and was returned to sender. Man it's been forever


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 2, 2016)

martyg said:


> Damn tdt says they still didn't get my orders back. Has anyone experienced this. Where there was a wrong address put on and the package and was returned to sender. Man it's been forever


Somebody else growing your beans lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

martyg said:


> Damn tdt says they still didn't get my orders back. Has anyone experienced this. Where there was a wrong address put on and the package and was returned to sender. Man it's been forever


if you put the wrong address on the order in my opinion you are probably sol , if they put the wrong address I would think they would resend or refund?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 2, 2016)

martyg said:


> Damn tdt says they still didn't get my orders back. Has anyone experienced this. Where there was a wrong address put on and the package and was returned to sender. Man it's been forever


Never had an issue with thedankteam before. Crazy your going through this. Aren't you across the border? I could've swore they didn't ship over there anymore but hopefully they get it straight it not tell them to cough up that bread. It's taking too long


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 2, 2016)

martyg said:


> Damn tdt says they still didn't get my orders back. Has anyone experienced this. Where there was a wrong address put on and the package and was returned to sender. Man it's been forever


Never heard of this... Tdt is usually reliable


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm still holding my pack of sinmint cookies, might pop them this winter and look for a good male along with a good female.


Nice by then I will hopefully get the forum cut of Girl Scout cookies.


----------



## martyg (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> if you put the wrong address on the order in my opinion you are probably sol , if they put the wrong address I would think they would resend or refund?


Nope was their mistake I emailed txtd and even said on the phone my address. And they still screwed it up.


----------



## martyg (Sep 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Never had an issue with thedankteam before. Crazy your going through this. Aren't you across the border? I could've swore they didn't ship over there anymore but hopefully they get it straight it not tell them to cough up that bread. It's taking too long


Yes I'm in Canada shipping to Canada was 28$ they said. Then they sent my orders to my address but with Michigan not Canada in the address. So it didn't exist. And ups returned to sender. Today I emailed tdt again asking them they've received yet they said no. Last week I was upset told them either ship my beans asap or return my cash seeing as it wasn't my mistake. I told them I'd be responsible if they didn't get past the border. But the screw ups didn't even ship over the border. They're response to returner my cash was "no way we shipped the beans"" ya the goofs sent them to the wrong address even after 3 reminders thru txt phone and email. So now I'm out waiting over a month for a 700$ order. Bs


----------



## martyg (Sep 2, 2016)

One of these plat d's taste like a granola bars


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 2, 2016)

Blue power #4 at day 28 of 12/12
  Blue power #2 day 40....this branch broke and hit the floor, that's why she's got a little coco dust on her


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 2, 2016)

martyg said:


> Yes I'm in Canada shipping to Canada was 28$ they said. Then they sent my orders to my address but with Michigan not Canada in the address. So it didn't exist. And ups returned to sender. Today I emailed tdt again asking them they've received yet they said no. Last week I was upset told them either ship my beans asap or return my cash seeing as it wasn't my mistake. I told them I'd be responsible if they didn't get past the border. But the screw ups didn't even ship over the border. They're response to returner my cash was "no way we shipped the beans"" ya the goofs sent them to the wrong address even after 3 reminders thru txt phone and email. So now I'm out waiting over a month for a 700$ order. Bs


Probably has something to do with this. Gotta make sure a company will send to your country before giving them money. My guess, they'll just keep it. What could you do really? Live and learn.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 2, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Probably has something to do with this. Gotta make sure a company will send to your country before giving them money. My guess, they'll just keep it. What could you do really? Live and learn.


Naw they won't do that if they do I will never spend my money there again. That's just plain wrong but I asked him that cus I do remember them saying they stopped shipping internationally and that included Canada so that's why I was wondering. Yea their site still says USA only so my guess is he will get money back eventually


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw they won't do that if they do I will never spend my money there again. That's just plain wrong but I asked him that cus I do remember them saying they stopped shipping internationally and that included Canada so that's why I was wondering. Yea their site still says USA only so my guess is he will get money back eventually


They should, considering he said he told them the address on the phone, so it's not like they didn't know he was in Canada. Maybe they've turned to the selective scamming side.


----------



## Happygirl (Sep 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @Yodaweed heres some pics of SinMints so you know what to expect. These are not my pics. These pics are of Instagram shouts out to those people.
> 
> *SinMint Cookies*
> View attachment 3416812 View attachment 3416813 View attachment 3416814 View attachment 3416817 View attachment 3416818


Looks yummy nice looking indeed. I will check these out thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Happygirl (Sep 2, 2016)

larry bird 77 said:


> my rem a mountain of sugarView attachment 3417068


Just beautiful!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 2, 2016)

martyg said:


> Yes I'm in Canada shipping to Canada was 28$ they said. Then they sent my orders to my address but with Michigan not Canada in the address. So it didn't exist. And ups returned to sender. Today I emailed tdt again asking them they've received yet they said no. Last week I was upset told them either ship my beans asap or return my cash seeing as it wasn't my mistake. I told them I'd be responsible if they didn't get past the border. But the screw ups didn't even ship over the border. They're response to returner my cash was "no way we shipped the beans"" ya the goofs sent them to the wrong address even after 3 reminders thru txt phone and email. So now I'm out waiting over a month for a 700$ order. Bs


That is total BS man, sorry to hear it's still goin on


----------



## martyg (Sep 2, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Probably has something to do with this. Gotta make sure a company will send to your country before giving them money. My guess, they'll just keep it. What could you do really? Live and learn.


If all posts were read you'd see that I already confirmed with them for shipping to Canada. Via phone call txt and email. All three times they said yes. That's why it was 28$ shipping instead of free, I didn't just send them an extra 28$ hoping they shipped to my country. I already knew they would because they said so. And all I can do is open a dispute with PayPal. goods not delivered, not even sent to the right address isn't the consumers fault


----------



## martyg (Sep 2, 2016)

Tired of waiting ordered some beans just now. Sour lime pie hope she's good!


----------



## martyg (Sep 3, 2016)

This sins skunk has huge leaves. And I have a kushy plat d pheno.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

martyg said:


> This sins skunk has huge leaves. And I have a kushy plat d pheno.


Awesome! Sins skunk was one I really wanted but didn't have cash at the time. Would love to see her in full flower, I reckon she's gunna be dank AF!!


----------



## martyg (Sep 3, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Awesome! Sins skunk was one I really wanted but didn't have cash at the time. Would love to see her in full flower, I reckon she's gunna be dank AF!!


I have two girls ones in veg and ones in flower she's gonna be a beast by the looks oh her. Only a week in now. I'll deff post pics for ya.i hope it has the skunk smell. Also have two sinfully sours in there too


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I only know of people who reveg to cut clones they didnt get and grow those out. Never mess with it myself as faster for me just to bring another seed to life, hunt more


Yeah that's what I'm doing revegging and taking cuts I stupidly didn't take! I may just plant the rest of my pack tho as well for insurance .


----------



## martyg (Sep 3, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah that's what I'm doing revegging and taking cuts I stupidly didn't take! I may just plant the rest of my pack tho as well for insurance .


Hope it works for you it never for me. Even after multiple clone runs. Like I mean it grew still and produced. Just didn't produce like the original. Like instead of nice big colas. I'd get a bunch of popcorn. Was still potent just not the same in size. I ended up re buying the strain and pheno hunting for it again.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

martyg said:


> I have two girls ones in veg and ones in flower she's gonna be a beast by the looks oh her. Only a week in now. I'll deff post pics for ya.i hope it has the skunk smell. Also have two sinfully sours in there too


Awesome mate, look forward to seeing them in action!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 3, 2016)

martyg said:


> Hope it works for you it never for me. Even after multiple clone runs. Like I mean it grew still and produced. Just didn't produce like the original. Like instead of nice big colas. I'd get a bunch of popcorn. Was still potent just not the same in size. I ended up re buying the strain and pheno hunting for it again.


Strange but interesting. Someone else mentioned that before when I first brought it up. You would think the phenotypic traits would be engrained in the DNA and not be altered by reveg.


----------



## martyg (Sep 3, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Strange but interesting. Someone else mentioned that before when I first brought it up. You would think the phenotypic traits would be engrained in the DNA and not be altered by reveg.


Yes it's still grew the same tasted and smelled the same. Just Didn't produce the same.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 4, 2016)

Blue Power
This lady is incredible. Really all I can say.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 4, 2016)

Platinum Delights
This is my keeper cut, got an army of clones off her. Flower tonight


----------



## Ray black (Sep 4, 2016)

The REM
Got 8 of these ladies in flower. So far they look like the White Nightmares


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 4, 2016)

martyg said:


> Yes it's still grew the same tasted and smelled the same. Just Didn't produce the same.


Like in lower yields?


----------



## martyg (Sep 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Like in lower yields?


Yes. I went from having multiple 6-9" colas to having just popcorn. I thought it was me. But after 3 times trying.....no way! I rebought the seeds and have found the pheno and am back to getting big colas and nice yields with this strain. Now I always take clones before flowing or no later than 5 days into flower. If cuts taken in flower after 7 days in. They will grow funny for abit. Start shooting one point leaves for abit. Then back to normal. Doesn't do that if taken before 7 days in flower. In my experience that is.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 4, 2016)

martyg said:


> Yes. I went from having multiple 6-9" colas to having just popcorn. I thought it was me. But after 3 times trying.....no way! I rebought the seeds and have found the pheno and am back to getting big colas and nice yields with this strain. Now I always take clones before flowing or no later than 5 days into flower. If cuts taken in flower after 7 days in. They will grow funny for abit. Start shooting one point leaves for abit. Then back to normal. Doesn't do that if taken before 7 days in flower. In my experience that is.



I kept my plat D from a cut in flower. Same with my Blue Power.

The weird growth with the 1 leaf has always popped out from the tops of little buds that have formed


----------



## martyg (Sep 4, 2016)

Ray black said:


> I kept my plat D from a cut in flower. Same with my Blue Power.
> 
> The weird growth with the 1 leaf has always popped out from the tops of little buds that have formed


while vegging


----------



## testiclees (Sep 4, 2016)

Fellas, this girl is from the same, sketchy Bonza order where they magically had a Sin Mint Cookie seed. This was sold as a White Nightmare fem. Just wondering if that seems plausible. She had a lengthy veg, here she is at day 12 of 12/12.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 4, 2016)

My personal reveg experience has been good. But the reveg time can be plant specific. Some kick back normal in a week or two some take months. I've never experienced any change in quality or vigor in cut clones. I've always waited until the plant is throwing at least 5 finger fans again before take cuts tho....


----------



## martyg (Sep 4, 2016)

Anyone ever run any dark horse genetics gear?


----------



## martyg (Sep 4, 2016)

Plat d shat


----------



## martyg (Sep 4, 2016)

I just ordered the Bruce banner 2.0 by dark horse never ran their gear before though


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 4, 2016)

martyg said:


> I just ordered the Bruce banner 2.0 by dark horse never ran their gear before though


I picked up Banner #7 from twisty treat a lil while back. We should do a comparison grow lol


----------



## martyg (Sep 4, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I picked up Banner #7 from twisty treat a lil while back. We should do a comparison grow lol


I'm down!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 4, 2016)

martyg said:


> I'm down!


Give me a heads up brotha! Well put em down!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey everyone was talking to CannaBliss420 and he still has packs available of his blue lime pie crosses 

Jack Horner (Lilac Jack X Blue Lime Pie)
Blue Lime Slyme (Chernobyl Slymer cut X Blue Lime Pie)
Rhubarb Pie (Platinum Cherry Pie X Blue Lime Pie)
Shepherds Pie (LambsBread Skunk X Blue Lime Pie)
Blue Lime Pie f2's
Key Lime Pie Bx (Key Lime Pie X Blue Power X Key Lime Pie)
Cuvée X Blue Lime Pie
Along with these around Halloween
Hard Lime Og (Hardcore Og X Blue lime Pie)
Glue Lime Pie (GG#4 X Blue Lime Pie)

Hit @cannabliss420grow up for details and make sure you tell him @dstruktvbayc sent you!

Rhupie on top and blue lime Slyme on bottom


----------



## Ray black (Sep 4, 2016)

martyg said:


> while vegging


Yes


----------



## martyg (Sep 4, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Give me a heads up brotha! Well put em down!!


I'll have my beans by Thursday.


----------



## martyg (Sep 4, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Hey everyone was talking to CannaBliss420 and he still has packs available of his blue lime pie crosses
> 
> Jack Horner (Lilac Jack X Blue Lime Pie)
> Blue Lime Slyme (Chernobyl Slymer cut X Blue Lime Pie)
> ...


Is there any other way to contact him? Highly interested


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 4, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> My personal reveg experience has been good. But the reveg time can be plant specific. Some kick back normal in a week or two some take months. I've never experienced any change in quality or vigor in cut clones. I've always waited until the plant is throwing at least 5 finger fans again before take cuts tho....


Good to know , I am on my second reveg right now and have had mixed success. I find it's best to know how much you are giving the plant water during a reveg especially when you first cut it, it can drown easily , lost a reveg to that.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 4, 2016)

martyg said:


> Is there any other way to contact him? Highly interested


[email protected] 

Oh and he'll get them to you without fucking up the addy like TDT lmao.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 4, 2016)

martyg said:


> I'll have my beans by Thursday.


So soon lol....fuck it I'll put 5 down. Just popped 20 beans 2 weeks ago smh.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 4, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Good to know , I am on my second reveg right now and have had mixed success. I find it's best to know how much you are giving the plant water during a reveg especially when you first cut it, it can drown easily , lost a reveg to that.


I just lift the pots every few days but if your talking a flood table, then you'll want to drop flood time slightly. Just keep on eye on them if they're yellowing and getting droopy that's definitely why brotha!


----------



## martyg (Sep 4, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Oh and he'll get them to you without fucking up the addy like TDT lmao.


Sick man thank u very much. Gonna email him now.!!!! I love my beans


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 4, 2016)

Shiiiit yeah, I want some of his hard lime og and glue lime pie. Must email him now!! Cheers for the heads up @GrowJahsGift


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 4, 2016)

martyg said:


> Sick man thank u very much. Gonna email him now.!!!! I love my beans





eastcoastmo said:


> Shiiiit yeah, I want some of his hard lime og and glue lime pie. Must email him now!! Cheers for the heads up @GrowJahsGift


No problem fellas!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 4, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Hey everyone was talking to CannaBliss420 and he still has packs available of his blue lime pie crosses
> 
> Jack Horner (Lilac Jack X Blue Lime Pie)
> Blue Lime Slyme (Chernobyl Slymer cut X Blue Lime Pie)
> ...


Been meaning to grab a few of his packs but keep putting it off. Thanks for the kick in the ass think I'll pick a couple up Friday.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 4, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Been meaning to grab a few of his packs but keep putting it off. Thanks for the kick in the ass think I'll pick a couple up Friday.


Lol don't sleep everyone there's flame and some hard to get genetics in there!


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 4, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Oh and he'll get them to you without fucking up the addy like TDT lmao.


Any idea how much the packs are going for?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm hopefully going to load up on 1 of each! The more referrals I get the better lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 4, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I'm hopefully going to load up on 1 of each! The more referrals I get the better lol


ha ha ha how do I get in on the referral thing? Just jokes bro, all the power to ya


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 4, 2016)

Nothing in it lol. Just hoping he'll offer me a job lmao.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 4, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Nothing in it lol. Just hoping he'll offer me a job lmao.


Ha ha ha well you nailed the interview LOL. Those blue lime slyme and rhubarb pie were off the charts DANK!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 4, 2016)

thx buddy!


----------



## Hobos (Sep 5, 2016)

Anyone know where I can score some Sin City fem beans? The only ones I can find are the cbd dominant strains. I prefer to buy from the US


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2016)

Hobos said:


> Anyone know where I can score some Sin City fem beans? The only ones I can find are the cbd dominant strains


That's all you may be able to find right now. They aren't into making loads of fems but if you can't find anything on USA banks I would check Euro banks. There aren't too many crosses they put into fem besides the CBD strains


----------



## Hobos (Sep 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's all you may be able to find right now. They aren't into making loads of fems but if you can't find anything on USA banks I would check Euro banks


Gotcha. I've been lurking for a long time and you've always been a poster I make sure to read responses from. Got any suggestions on a high quality fem strain?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2016)

Hobos said:


> Gotcha. I've been lurking for a long time and you've always been a poster I make sure to read responses from. Got any suggestions on a high quality fem strain?


I appreciate the love bro and just try and pass the best info I can possible. If you are asking about fems from Sin City I would say Blue Power, Tangerine Power, Frozen Tangerines but there are a few breeders that make good fems. CSI Humboldt, Pices Genetics, DNA, HSO, Cannarado, Relentless are breeders I would get fem seeds from.


----------



## Hobos (Sep 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I appreciate the love bro and just try and pass the best info I can possible. If you are asking about fems from Sin City I would say Blue Power, Tangerine Power, Frozen Tangerines but there are a few breeders that make good fems. CSI Humboldt, Pices Genetics, DNA, HSO, Cannarado, Relentless are breeders I would get fem seeds from.


Good shit, thanks for the info my dude


----------



## Ray black (Sep 5, 2016)

An early finishing Blue Power
This is some amazing stuff. Sin City is by far my favorite gear to run

Tastes like Blueberry OG, This one is super blueberry sweet. Seems like the taller phenos are more fuely


----------



## Ray black (Sep 5, 2016)

White Nightmare X Skywalker OG

Quad topped them

Ran out one before I popped the other 8 seeds I had and it was WN dominate candy kush

Something good in here I hope


----------



## Ray black (Sep 5, 2016)

Left is White NIghtmare X Skywalker

Right is Skywalker

They look pretty close. Then WN cross is a lot more dense and tastes sweeter.



I kept pollen from a male WN and have used it a couple times successfully. Fun ..


----------



## martyg (Sep 5, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> So soon lol....fuck it I'll put 5 down. Just popped 20 beans 2 weeks ago smh.


These ones will come fast. I ordered from my side lol. I also have some dvg to start and gonna try to find a pit boss girl. Started 6 last time and got 6 boys. I emailed CB about rhubarb pit blue lime slyme and key lime pie. Hopefully I can snag those.


----------



## martyg (Sep 5, 2016)

There we go finished. Plat d patty. After a 24 hour purge!


----------



## martyg (Sep 5, 2016)

Plat d wk5


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 5, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Hey everyone was talking to CannaBliss420 and he still has packs available of his blue lime pie crosses
> 
> Jack Horner (Lilac Jack X Blue Lime Pie)
> Blue Lime Slyme (Chernobyl Slymer cut X Blue Lime Pie)
> ...


Just got a hold of him on Instagram. I told him to join and start his own thread in the seeds and strain review section that way everyone can Get a hold of him easier. Actually his Instagram name is cannabliss420grow......


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 5, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Just got a hold of him on Instagram. I told him to join and start his own thread in the seeds and strain review section that way everyone can Get a hold of him easier. Actually his Instagram name is cannabliss420grow......


Lol CB hates RIU... And I listed him as CB420grow in my original post. But if anyone needs it it's:
IG: @cannabliss420grow
HOTD: @CBliss420
Email: [email protected]


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 5, 2016)

He was thinking about having some packaging done up too! Be some rare little momentos lol. I keep all my empty packs


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 5, 2016)

martyg said:


> Tired of waiting ordered some beans just now. Sour lime pie hope she's good!


Where did you find those sour lime pie at my friend?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 5, 2016)

@martyg nice work man, those buds are looking great!!


----------



## martyg (Sep 5, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Just got a hold of him on Instagram. I told him to join and start his own thread in the seeds and strain review section that way everyone can Get a hold of him easier. Actually his Instagram name is cannabliss420grow......


Lol ask him to check his email I'm not on Instagram


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 5, 2016)

@GrowJahsGift did a gret job with Rhubarb Pie (Platinum Cherry Pie x Blue Lime Pie)..so I grabed a pack of those & got Blue Lime Slyme. Came with ten free beans..5 of Blue Lime Pie BX and Cuvee x Blue Lime Pie. Looking forward to em!! Was awhile ago just didnt post about it lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 5, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> @GrowJahsGift did a gret job with Rhubarb Pie (Platinum Cherry Pie x Blue Lime Pie)..so I grabed a pack of those & got Blue Lime Slyme. Came with ten free beans..5 of Blue Lime Pie BX and Cuvee x Blue Lime Pie. Looking forward to em!! Was awhile ago just didnt post about it lol


Sounds like some dank right there!


----------



## martyg (Sep 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> @martyg nice work man, those buds are looking great!!


Thx


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 5, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> @GrowJahsGift did a gret job with Rhubarb Pie (Platinum Cherry Pie x Blue Lime Pie)..so I grabed a pack of those & got Blue Lime Slyme. Came with ten free beans..5 of Blue Lime Pie BX and Cuvee x Blue Lime Pie. Looking forward to em!! Was awhile ago just didnt post about it lol


Thx buddy! I still have the Cuvée X BLP in the deep freeze for another day! Along with 5 more RhuPie  need to reload the rest lol.


----------



## martyg (Sep 5, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Where did you find those sour lime pie at my friend?


Seed supreme but be careful. I'm nervous I sent my payment. Last time I did that I had to re pick shit because their webpage wasn't up to date onstock


----------



## martyg (Sep 5, 2016)

martyg said:


> Seed supreme but be careful. I'm nervous I sent my payment. Last time I did that I had to re pick shit because their webpage wasn't up to date onstock


But that's also where I scored my plat d


----------



## martyg (Sep 5, 2016)

Sinfully sour 1st wk if flower sins skunk the tall one too the right is another pheno of sinfully sour


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 5, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3773899 View attachment 3773900 Sinfully sour 1st wk if flowerView attachment 3773901 sins skunk the tall one too the right is another pheno of sinfully sour


Nice! Are they all females?


----------



## martyg (Sep 5, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice! Are they all females?


Yes they're in their first week of flower. I sex all my plants during veg.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 5, 2016)

martyg said:


> Seed supreme but be careful. I'm nervous I sent my payment. Last time I did that I had to re pick shit because their webpage wasn't up to date onstock


I think you should be good. I think we pressed them enough about updating the site cus what's not in stock says not in stock


----------



## martyg (Sep 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I think you should be good. I think we pressed them enough about updating the site cus what's not in stock says not in stock


Lol yes I noticed that.


----------



## martyg (Sep 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I think you should be good. I think we pressed them enough about updating the site cus what's not in stock says not in stock


See guys this is what pisses me off fuck. Why the fuck was it listed as instock now they got my cash now I'm waiting again. I'm done with this shit.







*Simon* (SeedSupreme)

Sep 6, 12:08 BST

Hi

I'm afraid we've had problem with our supplier getting restocked with the *Sour Lime Pie* on your order. We expected to have been informed of a delivery date by now but are waiting still. I'm sorry for the delay this has caused your order, should you desire to cancel and refund then please let us know, if you'd prefer to wait a little while longer for the stock to come in then we will hold you order and inform you the moment it is good to go. Alternatively we'd be happy to swap out the product for something currently available if you'd rather get something sent now.
Kind Regards,

Simon - The SeedSupreme Team


----------



## martyg (Sep 6, 2016)

martyg said:


> See guys this is what pisses me off fuck. Why the fuck was it listed as instock now they got my cash now I'm waiting again. I'm done with this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assholes I tell Ya I love waking up to bullshit emails.


----------



## martyg (Sep 6, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Lol CB hates RIU... And I listed him as CB420grow in my original post. But if anyone needs it it's:
> IG: @cannabliss420grow
> HOTD: @CBliss420
> Email: [email protected]


Thanks a lot buddy!!!! I just paid CB. Packs on their way soon


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2016)

martyg said:


> See guys this is what pisses me off fuck. Why the fuck was it listed as instock now they got my cash now I'm waiting again. I'm done with this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I was starting to think this may be a bank I need to hit up especially for Sin City but man this is sad. I can't spend money where they are lying about said stock then to say they don't have it waiting on supplier but yet your taking money on it. Big ups to the real true people in the community cus this shady stuff is crazy


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 6, 2016)

TP #1

TP #2

Both are coming down this week. It's a little early but I'm moving in 2 weeks. I will have all kinds of TP x WCCS beans.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 6, 2016)

martyg said:


> See guys this is what pisses me off fuck. Why the fuck was it listed as instock now they got my cash now I'm waiting again. I'm done with this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the same garbage to me. I was able to get refunded... I guess good they were honest . But who knows if I hadn't requested the beans be left in their breeder packs. I won't be back to seed supreme


----------



## martyg (Sep 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Did the same garbage to me. I was able to get refunded... I guess good they were honest . But who knows if I hadn't requested the beans be left in their breeder packs. I won't be back to seed supreme


I requested the same thing. Prob shipping out fakes to people who don't request that


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 6, 2016)

shitty deal @martyg 

'alternative pack'

That was the plan all along...comon seed supreme..we all see right thru your bullshit.


----------



## martyg (Sep 6, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> shitty deal @martyg
> 
> 'alternative pack'
> 
> That was the plan all along...comon seed supreme..we all see right thru your bullshit.


I know man it sucks. I'm having shit luck with tdt. Still waiting for that order. Now this. i still got a bunch of new stuff that came though. Just getting dicked around with my sin gear orders.


----------



## martyg (Sep 6, 2016)

Anyone use myco grow soluable. Man this stuff is awesome!!


----------



## martyg (Sep 6, 2016)

OH FUCK YEAH!!! Just got an email from tdt. My orders made it back to them. Hahahahahhahahahh I can not wait for this fire!!!!!! I'm so stoked!!!! Woohoooo


----------



## martyg (Sep 6, 2016)

WAY TO GO TDT!!!!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 6, 2016)

martyg said:


> Anyone use myco grow soluable. Man this stuff is awesome!!


I am buddy. Here's my last ChemGod transplant. lil under 2 weeks from sprout.


----------



## martyg (Sep 6, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I am buddy. Here's my last ChemGod transplant. View attachment 3774568lil under 2 weeks from sprout.


I know eh. The stuff is amazing. That's awesome


----------



## martyg (Sep 6, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I am buddy. Here's my last ChemGod transplant. View attachment 3774568lil under 2 weeks from sprout.


My cannabliss order shipped already.


----------



## martyg (Sep 6, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I am buddy. Here's my last ChemGod transplant. View attachment 3774568lil under 2 weeks from sprout.


How much you using of it? Like as directed or..?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 6, 2016)

martyg said:


> My cannabliss order shipped already.


Told ya CB don't fuck about lol. 


martyg said:


> How much you using of it? Like as directed or..?


 I cut it in half If I'm brewing AACT's fairly regularly. Good shit indeed!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 6, 2016)

martyg said:


> My cannabliss order shipped already.


Sorry if you already said but what'd you grab off him? Nice to see him getting some orders he's well deserving. I feel bad I strung him along for the last few months but I think ill finally grab a couple packs and throw em in next round.. That hardcore og X sounds pretty sick..


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 6, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Sorry if you already said but what'd you grab off him? Nice to see him getting some orders he's well deserving. I feel bad I strung him along for the last few months but I think ill finally grab a couple packs and throw em in next round.. That hardcore og X sounds pretty sick..


I can't wait for the Hard Lime!!!


----------



## martyg (Sep 6, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Sorry if you already said but what'd you grab off him? Nice to see him getting some orders he's well deserving. I feel bad I strung him along for the last few months but I think ill finally grab a couple packs and throw em in next round.. That hardcore og X sounds pretty sick..


I grabbed rhubarb pie. Blue lime slyme and key lime pie. I can't wait.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 6, 2016)

Good choices man!  I need another run at the BLP f2's. Super thick shells that I wasn't ready for. 0/5 for me on those.


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 6, 2016)

martyg said:


> OH FUCK YEAH!!! Just got an email from tdt. My orders made it back to them. Hahahahahhahahahh I can not wait for this fire!!!!!! I'm so stoked!!!! Woohoooo


Glad to hear things are finally going your way!


----------



## greencropper (Sep 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Did the same garbage to me. I was able to get refunded... I guess good they were honest . But who knows if I hadn't requested the beans be left in their breeder packs. I won't be back to seed supreme


i clearly requested breeders packs from seedsupreme yet ended up with plain satchels with scribble on them...first & last order for me


----------



## martyg (Sep 7, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i clearly requested breeders packs from seedsupreme yet ended up with plain satchels with scribble on them...first & last order for me


Brutal.


----------



## martyg (Sep 7, 2016)

So I wake up this am to an email from a bank saying they have sins cookies. Cherry fuel. Blue petrol. And sour cherry kush. Lmao I do not know if that's true. But I'll see. When I find out I'll let y'all know


----------



## martyg (Sep 7, 2016)

Anyone running de lights?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

martyg said:


> Anyone running de lights?


Know a few people that are @CannabisNerd


----------



## martyg (Sep 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Know a few people that are @CannabisNerd


Yeah eh nice. I wonder how they like them. I know they're better than standard hps bulbs. Wonder if they're a lot better or a bit. Thinking of doing the switch. lol I always think about it. It's either switch to de or gonna run vert


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 7, 2016)

Choices have blue power, sour bubba and others back in stock


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

martyg said:


> So I wake up this am to an email from a bank saying they have sins cookies. Cherry fuel. Blue petrol. And sour cherry kush. Lmao I do not know if that's true. But I'll see. When I find out I'll let y'all know


What bank has those??? I wanna hop on the Blue Petrol or Cherry Fuel


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Anybody play fantasy football in here?? Me and my bro @Vato_504 trying to get a league started. Putting up any pack of beans for the prize at end season. Hit me up in pm if you wanna play


----------



## Schmarmpit (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for the note about new Sin gear dropping. I checked Attitude and they also had a decent mix of some new SinCity gear. Blue Power regs were back in stock, so that got me excited.

I just snagged a pack of Blue Power and Rascal Berries.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 7, 2016)

Never thought I'd get one of my pics on a Seedbank website...


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3775097 Never thought I'd get one of my pics on a Seedbank website...


I was supposed to get one of the cards for the Oscar Goodman I tested. They released it at Denver Cup 2014 and it has my pic on it. Still haven't seen it and don't even know what it looks like lol. I was just happy they used one of mines lol


----------



## martyg (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> What bank has those??? I wanna hop on the Blue Petrol or Cherry Fuel


You want me to say my top secret seed bank?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I was supposed to get one of the cards for the Oscar Goodman I tested. They released it at Denver Cup 2014 and it has my pic on it. Still haven't seen it and don't even know what it looks like lol. I was just happy they used one of mines lol


Yeah I was kinda floored lol. I remember drooling over that shit when I first started. Now the younguns can hopefully do the same lmao. Definitely honoured Sin chose to pass it along.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 7, 2016)

organic sin mints cured 3+months....


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Beemo said:


> organic sin mints cured 3+months....
> View attachment 3775245


You a bad man fareal I can never get buds to last that long lol I bet that tastes and smoke so good. Can't wait to have nugs of this

@genuity hows ya SinMints doing??


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You a bad man fareal I can never get buds to last that long lol I bet that tastes and smoke so good. Can't wait to have nugs of this
> 
> @genuity hows ya SinMints doing??


Short & fat...kind of slow in flowering, but looking good.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Anybody play fantasy football in here?? Me and my bro @Vato_504 trying to get a league started. Putting up any pack of beans for the prize at end season. Hit me up in pm if you wanna play


Damn, I'm in too many leagues as is, otherwise I'd be down for sure.


----------



## blackforest (Sep 7, 2016)

Chopping my sinmint today. I let them go 75 days. Was going to take them at 70, but left for a trip and now dreading the trim. Trics look great, finally started to get a couple ambers in there, they stayed clear for a long time. I'll follow up with some pics


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey guys/gals my Dimmable 1k Lumatek keeps popping the fuse on startup. If disconnecting it before reset doesn't solve the problem I'll be looking for a replacement... Any thoughts on which manufacturer would be best? I've run this luma for 7 years with no issues on 120v. I know that's a lot of amps for 120 so I'm guessing it finally pooched it lol.


----------



## martyg (Sep 7, 2016)

Lmao. I don't get tdt. Yesterday they email saying they got it back. Today I emailed asking which day he did his shipping in his reply was"Haven't even got your box this ain't Walmart be patient" lmao. Patient lol I bet everyone already got their beans from that drop. Bhahaha​


----------



## CannabisNerd (Sep 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Know a few people that are @CannabisNerd


Aeroknow rocks the de as well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

martyg said:


> Anyone running de lights?


@CannabisNerd @Aeroknow rock em @martyg


----------



## martyg (Sep 7, 2016)

Just starting my new build out then yes I'm gonna be rockin DE lighting


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 7, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Hey guys/gals my Dimmable 1k Lumatek keeps popping the fuse on startup. If disconnecting it before reset doesn't solve the problem I'll be looking for a replacement... Any thoughts on which manufacturer would be best? I've run this luma for 7 years with no issues on 120v. I know that's a lot of amps for 120 so I'm guessing it finally pooched it lol.


I still run lumateks but my last light purchase my store longer carried lumateks as they said they are out of business. I now run this one here. It smaller and compact and doesn't get as hot as the lumateks did. It also has a built in fan. They are called nanolux.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 7, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I still run lumateks but my last light purchase my store longer carried lumateks as they said they are out of business. I now run this one here. It smaller and compact and doesn't get as hot as the lumateks did. It also has a built in fan. They are called nanolux.View attachment 3775640


Thx buddy! My light fired up after a power outage just now on 600w, just turned upto 1K just waiting to see if it pops later on. My Lumatek didn't start getting hot until this year..7 years is ok by me on a mid range ballast if it is fucked. It's paid for itself 100X by now. Was eyeing the nanolux, solisteks and galaxy brands just trying to get real feedback from my peeps on here first.


----------



## martyg (Sep 8, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Thx buddy! My light fired up after a power outage just now on 600w, just turned upto 1K just waiting to see if it pops later on. My Lumatek didn't start getting hot until this year..7 years is ok by me on a mid range ballast if it is fucked. It's paid for itself 100X by now. Was eyeing the nanolux, solisteks and galaxy brands just trying to get real feedback from my peeps on here first.


Wanna know something funny. If you look closely at ballasts. The only thing special about them is the label. They're all made in China and Japan. Japan being the better ones. So then these companies. Lumitek. Nanolux. Solis-tek and others all made in same factories. These places buy them slap a label on and a fancy box. Then charge a lot extra. I didn't believe it at first till I seen for myself. Most all of them do it though


----------



## martyg (Sep 8, 2016)

Nanolux sokis-tek Apollo purple reign. There ya go look for yourself I didn't believe either


----------



## martyg (Sep 8, 2016)

They're all there every one pretty much. So I ask myself once why pay extra money for a sticker and a fancy box???


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 8, 2016)

I've been looking at the case design and yup! You can tell most are made in the same factories lol. On another note the Lumatek lives!!


----------



## martyg (Sep 8, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I've been looking at the case design and yup! You can tell most are made in the same factories lol. On another note the Lumatek lives!!


All ballast are all made in the same few factories. That's what grower house told me bud. With a little digging around you'll see they're right


----------



## martyg (Sep 8, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I've been looking at the case design and yup! You can tell most are made in the same factories lol. On another note the Lumatek lives!!


Lol it's like that with a lot of stuff. Check out rosin press. In an online shop then check in China. Same press for fraction of the price. Minus the fancy labl


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 8, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3775825 NanoluxView attachment 3775823 sokis-tekView attachment 3775824 Apollo purple reign. There ya go look for yourself I didn't believe either


Been using Apollo's since I came indoors. , never had a minutes problem from them yet and one of my Apollo's has been running for 3 yrs.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 8, 2016)

With electronics I find it's always luck of the draw I've found either it's a lemon or it'll get you all the way through lol.


----------



## martyg (Sep 8, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Been using Apollo's since I came indoors. , never had a minutes problem from them yet and one of my Apollo's has been running for 3 yrs.


 they're good came from China like all others. I just think it's funny when. When you see the same thing for a fraction of the price with out the label. Lol you can even have them put the labels on before they're ship em.


----------



## martyg (Sep 8, 2016)

Lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 8, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3775941 Lol


Maybe I'll slap my own name on it lol.


----------



## martyg (Sep 8, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Maybe I'll slap my own name on it lol.


Lmao


----------



## Beemo (Sep 8, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Hey guys/gals my Dimmable 1k Lumatek keeps popping the fuse on startup. If disconnecting it before reset doesn't solve the problem I'll be looking for a replacement... Any thoughts on which manufacturer would be best? I've run this luma for 7 years with no issues on 120v. I know that's a lot of amps for 120 so I'm guessing it finally pooched it lol.


had the same problem... your shit is about to go out soon....
great ballast... mine was good while it lasted...
when i opened it up... it was toasted inside... beyond repair...
almost got another lumatek, was impressed with the other one... but also heard out of business...
my buddy tried to push me hard on some nanolux, "he swears by them" but couldnt pull the trigger... worried "HEAVILY" about the RF interference...
just spend the extra $ and get a phantom... try gettin 240v... runs alot cooler....


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 8, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Maybe I'll slap my own name on it lol.


Just read your sig, now I know you on IG lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 8, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Just read your sig, now I know you on IG lol


Lol started following you a cpl days ago


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 8, 2016)

Beemo said:


> had the same problem... your shit is about to go out soon....
> great ballast... mine was good while it lasted...
> when i opened it up... it was toasted inside... beyond repair...
> almost got another lumatek, was impressed with the other one... but also heard out of business...
> ...


Thx for the info man. Was going to open it up and see what was melted had it not fired. Good to know it's only a matter of time ...been looking everywhere but I think @martyg has me covered.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 8, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Good to know it's only a matter of time ...


i'd say you got 2 weeks max since it first started from what i remember... i could be less or more for your situation...
hope you have a backup ready..


martyg said:


> Wanna know something funny. If you look closely at ballasts. The only thing special about them is the label. They're all made in China and Japan. Japan being the better ones. So then these companies. Lumitek. Nanolux. Solis-tek and others all made in same factories. These places buy them slap a label on and a fancy box. Then charge a lot extra. I didn't believe it at first till I seen for myself. Most all of them do it though


my next ballast.... hortilux platinum... made in japan...


martyg said:


> they're good came from China like all others. I just think it's funny when. When you see the same thing for a fraction of the price with out the label. Lol you can even have them put the labels on before they're ship em.


just like lcd/plasma tv... main components made in china... but the difference is in the brain.... there's a reason why sony tv look better and polaroid tv...


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 8, 2016)

I'll open it up tonight and see what's up.


----------



## martyg (Sep 8, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Thx for the info man. Was going to open it up and see what was melted had it not fired. Good to know it's only a matter of time ...been looking everywhere but I think @martyg has me covered.


You know it. I got you covered buddy!!


----------



## martyg (Sep 8, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i'd say you got 2 weeks max since it first started from what i remember... i could be less or more for your situation...
> hope you have a backup ready..
> 
> my next ballast.... hortilux platinum... made in japan...
> ...


Are they the gold or silver ones?


----------



## martyg (Sep 8, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I'll open it up tonight and see what's up.


Got my Bruce banner 2.0's today


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 8, 2016)

martyg said:


> Got my Bruce banner 2.0's today


Yeah buddy! Let me know and I'll throw some down!


----------



## martyg (Sep 8, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Yeah buddy! Let me know and I'll throw some down!


Lol I just put 39 down the other day. I might just have to start a few of these though I'll let you know Forsure


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 8, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3776096 View attachment 3776097
> Lol I just put 39 down the other day. I might just have to start a few of these though I'll let you know Forsure


At your leisure brotha! No rush!


----------



## martyg (Sep 8, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> At your leisure brotha! No rush!


You just put some down too didn't you?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 8, 2016)

martyg said:


> You just put some down too didn't you?


Yeah...20 but I'm flowering them out at 18" so I'll be dropping more soon  I've got clones of everything else so I can wait if need be.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 8, 2016)

martyg said:


> Are they the gold or silver ones?


silver. 
gold still made in china


----------



## martyg (Sep 8, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Yeah...20 but I'm flowering them out at 18" so I'll be dropping more soon  I've got clones of everything else so I can wait if need be.


Ok I prob won't wait too long then maybe the week end. I started all regs so I'll veg em out till they show sex


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 8, 2016)

Alright buddy 10 goin down. Sunday! Sunday!! Sunday!!!


----------



## martyg (Sep 8, 2016)

Sunday it is then. I'll have these ones in soil by then so perfect.


----------



## martyg (Sep 8, 2016)

Got 9 pit boss germing. I gotta get at least one girl.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 8, 2016)

Hmmm white wire that isn't white? Wonder where the problem lies lmao.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 8, 2016)

Couldn't get a great picture on my phone but my Moonshine Blue Power pheno is turning purp! I've always been surprised by how little blue power turns purple despite its genetics but apparently I got lucky. Can't wait to grow out the bp x sunshine daydream beans she's about to birth.


----------



## martyg (Sep 8, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3776271 Hmmm white wire that isn't white? Wonder where the problem lies lmao.


Looks like it melted into the base too. Top left


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 8, 2016)

martyg said:


> Looks like it melted into the base too. Top left


The black coating is brittle AF... it's gonna cook if hooked up again.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The Sins Skunk is new looks like a great cross @bigworm6969 tested it. He could give you more info than me. Truepower OG I'm growing now. Got one lady to survive from my dog eating the other two lol but she looks great very OG dom with BP mixed in. Not reeking in veg but much stronger branching than OG and better stacking too
> 
> Truepower OG
> View attachment 3706935 View attachment 3706938 View attachment 3706940


Hey man, how did this true power end up for you?

I got full packs of
Power purps
Sin valley og
Sins OG
True power og
Blue power
Sour nightmare kush

Popping the sour nightmare 

Currently running blue power and the REM.....

So, I want to run the true power because I know the rest is bonkers....figured it was the one with the least potential. IDK..


----------



## blackforest (Sep 8, 2016)

Sinmint harvest almost done, 1 plant left. Everything purped up pretty damn nice. Super frosty and smells sweet and funky. Can't wait to run the crosses I made with her. Going to run the fuzz next in the hydro system with nightmare cookies on deck after that.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 8, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Sinmint harvest almost done, 1 plant left. Everything purped up pretty damn nice. Super frosty and smells sweet and funky. Can't wait to run the crosses I made with her. Going to run the fuzz next in the hydro system with nightmare cookies on deck after that.
> 
> View attachment 3776463 View attachment 3776464 View attachment 3776465 View attachment 3776466View attachment 3776480
> 
> View attachment 3776457



Some Killer product man


I have been going back and forth on the fuzz for awhile.... More Cowbell looks like a promising Bodhi strain as well


Props on your run


----------



## Ray black (Sep 8, 2016)

Blue Power

She smells amazing. This is a plant that could go up against most others and win... Sour blueberry kush at its best


----------



## Ray black (Sep 8, 2016)

James is normally back with a response within a half hour or so.

The Fantasy is REAL already, lol


----------



## Ray black (Sep 8, 2016)

Dunked these in a couple days ago


----------



## blackforest (Sep 8, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Blue Power
> 
> She smells amazing. This is a plant that could go up against most others and win... Sour blueberry kush at its best
> View attachment 3776490


I love blue power. Smell, taste, high. It's all there if you ask me. I can see why sin city crosses everything with it. Winner winner!


----------



## Ray black (Sep 8, 2016)

This is the REM

Got 8 of them coming along nicely. Kept a cut off this one, she is very berry and frosty.

So far they seem to be identical to the White Nightmares.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 8, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I love blue power. Smell, taste, high. It's all there if you ask me. I can see why sin city crosses everything with it. Winner winner!



Yeah I agree man. Sin City has me for sure.


I have run NOTHING that comes close to these genetics.

Sin City is on point, not enough people know


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Blue Power
> 
> She smells amazing. This is a plant that could go up against most others and win... Sour blueberry kush at its best
> View attachment 3776490


That's the gal I want. Will be getting some Blue Power very soon. Straight killing it with her bro. I see the SourDubb in that pheno. I bet it smells so heavenly. Great work bro as always



Ray black said:


> James is normally back with a response within a half hour or so.
> 
> The Fantasy is REAL already, lol


Yea I was watching the game. Football is back so I'm glued to the tv  just wait till Sunday lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 9, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Sinmint harvest almost done, 1 plant left. Everything purped up pretty damn nice. Super frosty and smells sweet and funky. Can't wait to run the crosses I made with her. Going to run the fuzz next in the hydro system with nightmare cookies on deck after that.
> 
> View attachment 3776463 View attachment 3776464 View attachment 3776465 View attachment 3776466View attachment 3776480
> 
> View attachment 3776457


Great haul man, came out real nice


----------



## since1991 (Sep 9, 2016)

The ONLY thing any of the Sin City Originals lack in my opinion is easy yield. They will put out but you got to work a little harder to coax it out of them.


----------



## johny22 (Sep 9, 2016)

just got my sincity skunk cant wait to pop these got a few girls finishin up next few days then straight into sincity genetics, haventgrown any of there strains b4 but they all look like FIRE!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 9, 2016)

I see @Cannabliss420grow has come to the dark side.....let's welcome him in here


----------



## martyg (Sep 9, 2016)

johny22 said:


> just got my sincity skunk cant wait to pop these got a few girls finishin up next few days then straight into sincity genetics, haventgrown any of there strains b4 but they all look like FIRE!!


I got sins skunk in flower and veg atm. She should start pushing out some flowers soon!!!


----------



## johny22 (Sep 9, 2016)

Wats up matrg! How many do you have? Any pics or grow journal?


----------



## martyg (Sep 9, 2016)

There's pics a few pages back I started 5 got one girl. Have clones in veg and the moms in flower I can snap a pic tonight. Lights out for them atm. Also have sinfully sour in flower too. 3 of them. 1 is a diff pheno. Also pics of my last plat d run too in this thread


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2016)

martyg said:


> There's pics a few pages back I started 5 got one girl. Have clones in veg and the moms in flower I can snap a pic tonight. Lights out for them atm. Also have sinfully sour in flower too. 3 of them. 1 is a diff pheno. Also pics of my last plat d run too in this thread


Hey bro are you on IG?


----------



## johny22 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks martyg! Snap some pics ill be waiting


----------



## martyg (Sep 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Hey bro are you on IG?


No. I'm not


----------



## martyg (Sep 9, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Thanks martyg! Snap some pics ill be waiting


Will do!!


----------



## martyg (Sep 9, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Thanks martyg! Snap some pics ill be waiting


One sec bro. I found a nice one in my veg from seed lol so I got two fems lol


----------



## martyg (Sep 9, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Thanks martyg! Snap some pics ill be waiting


Sins skunk!


----------



## martyg (Sep 9, 2016)

About 85% plat d. Lol


----------



## johny22 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks heaps for that martyg! nice lookin girls cant wait to see them in flower


----------



## Ray black (Sep 9, 2016)

I thread bombed a little bit, gonna work on cleaning that up


Everybody should make sure they look back a page at Blackforests sin mints


Those nugs look SO dank man


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I see @Cannabliss420grow has come to the dark side.....let's welcome him in here


Welcome CB!!


----------



## since1991 (Sep 9, 2016)

Just a quick question....The popular and safe seed banks where Sin City gear is sold...we all know most are out of stock. But some strains are. Has anyone tried these? Why are they not sold out like B Petrol...Sin Mints..P Delights...amd the rest? Have people tried these and they arent good or hermies or what? Or is it that everyone wants the ones mentioned above and thats it? What are these ones thay are available like?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Just a quick question....The popular and safe seed banks where Sin City gear is sold...we all know most are out of stock. But some strains are. Has anyone tried these? Why are they not sold out like B Petrol...Sin Mints..P Delights...amd the rest? Have people tried these and they arent good or hermies or what? Or is it that everyone wants the ones mentioned above and thats it? What are these ones thay are available like?


It's all about preference for me and what interests me. I'm sure fire can be found in just about every cross from Sin City but I'm not too fond of the White Nightmare crosses even tho they put out fire but there is some slight herm issues in the line from what I've seen. The Oscar Goodman I tested did but it's was my error of having high temps but saw KeyLimeCake(KLP x White Nightmare R) herm which is why it didn't get released, Nightmare Cookies v1(Forum GSC mom), Frozen Tangerines(Agent Orange mom) and Sequioa Strawberry(White Strawberry mom) was very very minimal if any at all been a while since I looked at those tests but yea I just say preference is all.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's the gal I want. Will be getting some Blue Power very soon. Straight killing it with her bro. I see the SourDubb in that pheno. I bet it smells so heavenly. Great work bro as always
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I was watching the game. Football is back so I'm glued to the tv  just wait till Sunday lol



Thanks man!


----------



## Ray black (Sep 9, 2016)

Just dropped them in.... could only get 6.......

Got my Blue Power and Plat D clones

Just want one more for now and I hope she is in here


Sin City all DAY!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 9, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Just dropped them in.... could only get 6.......View attachment 3777011
> 
> Got my Blue Power and Plat D clones
> 
> ...


Got mine from single seed centre as well


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Just dropped them in.... could only get 6.......View attachment 3777011
> 
> Got my Blue Power and Plat D clones
> 
> ...


Got a full pack I will be getting too. I need these orange terps!!!

Oh forgot to reply to you about the Truepower Og. I didn't get to finish her bro and didn't get cuts and lost her during the shutdown smdh. Don't have anymore beans as they came in a mixed pack with 4 others Sin City crosses. I have Sins Og to try next too with many others. Love Sin City def my ace too


----------



## Ray black (Sep 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Got mine from single seed centre as well


HA!

smart man


----------



## Ray black (Sep 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Got a full pack I will be getting too. I need these orange terps!!!
> 
> Oh forgot to reply to you about the Truepower Og. I didn't get to finish her bro and didn't get cuts and lost her during the shutdown smdh. Don't have anymore beans as they came in a mixed pack with 4 others Sin City crosses. I have Sins Og to try next too with many others. Love Sin City def my ace too



Whoa, crazy bro. and shitty

I'm waiting on them for now. Got some work ahead of me as is.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Whoa, crazy bro. and shitty
> 
> I'm waiting on them for now. Got some work ahead of me as is.


I have veg pics of her in here somewhere. Very OG dom looking with a Blue Power flare. May grab a pack to hunt one day liked what I was seeing


----------



## since1991 (Sep 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Got a full pack I will be getting too. I need these orange terps!!!
> 
> Oh forgot to reply to you about the Truepower Og. I didn't get to finish her bro and didn't get cuts and lost her during the shutdown smdh. Don't have anymore beans as they came in a mixed pack with 4 others Sin City crosses. I have Sins Og to try next too with many others. Love Sin City def my ace too


Iam thinking about frozen tangerines myself. Big fan of w. Nightmare. Need that Dream yield with that total orange terp profile. I fukt with Agent from tga back in the day. Shes a herm prone bitch and it took me 4 five packs of the Agent to find the One. This was years ago....when tga was the shit here in Flint. Now...hardly anyones runs subbys gear. But an Agent x Dream type cross with orange smell and flavor with Sin gear potency is something my lineup amd stable needs


----------



## since1991 (Sep 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Got a full pack I will be getting too. I need these orange terps!!!
> 
> Oh forgot to reply to you about the Truepower Og. I didn't get to finish her bro and didn't get cuts and lost her during the shutdown smdh. Don't have anymore beans as they came in a mixed pack with 4 others Sin City crosses. I have Sins Og to try next too with many others. Love Sin City def my ace too


Noticed Sins Og back in at TDT. I got my keeper but thinking about that one again too. So fun cracking Sins gear. Its all fukin pure hell fire...just gotta choose the One. Lol. I got 5 B Petrol outside rite now. Just starting to frost up and pack on the goodness. A #5 (power dominant)...2 #3's that are in the middle spectrum but slightly Petrol dom...and 2 #ones that are classic short bushy Blue Power ass kickers. Cant wait till Halloween bros. Gonna be knee deep in Sin City croppage.


----------



## martyg (Sep 9, 2016)

Ray black said:


> HA!
> 
> smart man


I always wondered if they were legit


----------



## since1991 (Sep 9, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Iam thinking about frozen tangerines myself. Big fan of w. Nightmare. Need that Dream yield with that total orange terp profile. I fukt with Agent from tga back in the day. Shes a herm prone bitch and it took me 4 five packs of the Agent to find the One. This was years ago....when tga was the shit here in Flint. Now...hardly anyones runs subbys gear. But an Agent x Dream type cross with orange smell and flavor with Sin gear potency is something my lineup amd stable needs


Its worth it to sift through that tga jilly amd agent herm shit to find one thats solid. Its the most orangey tangerine sweet candy ive ever had. But potency is hit or miss...so...i figure Sin dont play in potency department. ...


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Iam thinking about frozen tangerines myself. Big fan of w. Nightmare. Need that Dream yield with that total orange terp profile. I fukt with Agent from tga back in the day. Shes a herm prone bitch and it took me 4 five packs of the Agent to find the One. This was years ago....when tga was the shit here in Flint. Now...hardly anyones runs subbys gear. But an Agent x Dream type cross with orange smell and flavor with Sin gear potency is something my lineup amd stable needs


Yea I wasn't downplaying the White Nightmare I like it too and the crosses it's just not my favorite stud. The Frozen Tangerine is a good one and expect vigor and major yield. Yea Agent Orange is a hermi prone cross so yea it's one to watch for with crosses but it wasn't herm city on the tests pretty sure it was nanners but I was gonna get that one if I couldn't get Tangerine Power. 



since1991 said:


> Noticed Sins Og back in at TDT. I got my keeper but thinking about that one again too. So fun cracking Sins gear. Its all fukin pure hell fire...just gotta choose the One. Lol. I got 5 B Petrol outside rite now. Just starting to frost up and pack on the goodness. A #5 (power dominant)...2 #3's that are in the middle spectrum but slightly Petrol dom...and 2 #ones that are classic short bushy Blue Power ass kickers. Cant wait till Halloween bros. Gonna be knee deep in Sin City croppage.


Lots of people lots of people love have a keeper of Sins OG too so I'm excited to see what I get from that one. I can just imagine the terps on it Kosher x Blue Power winner


----------



## since1991 (Sep 9, 2016)

I agree on the Nightmare...depends on pheno really. But overall..it doesnt quite have that "oommpphh" that them smaller Power...Sins og...and Cookie based 'brids have. But its a perfect compromise between quality and the yield that you can get. Outdoors...Nightmare is just silly. If any of you have ran it outside in good soil...you know what iam talking about.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 9, 2016)

Has anyone ran sins the rem or Buddha's dream


----------



## Ray black (Sep 9, 2016)

martyg said:


> I always wondered if they were legit



Seem to be, full packs are pretty solid but these blue powers came just like the tangerine powers

I have used them for years. They are solid


----------



## Ray black (Sep 9, 2016)

darkzero said:


> Has anyone ran sins the rem or Buddha's dream


Running REM now, look back a page or two to see a close up of the third week in flower


----------



## martyg (Sep 9, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Seem to be, full packs are pretty solid but these blue powers came just like the tangerine powers
> 
> I have used them for years. They are solid


Good to know thx


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 10, 2016)

Of the Sin City beans I've run, the Nightmare Og is still my favourite, she's super frosty and a real headfuck stone. The sinmints was good as well.


----------



## martyg (Sep 10, 2016)

@GrowJahsGift alright buddy I'm right on schedule all my Dvg and Bodhi and sins beans are going in soil today. So I'll be set to start my banners for Sunday!! Can't wait for my rhubarb pie I'll be starting those asap as well


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 10, 2016)

martyg said:


> @GrowJahsGift alright buddy I'm right on schedule all my Dvg and Bodhi beans are going in soil today. So I'll be set to start my banners for Sunday!! Can't wait for my rhubarb pie I'll be starting those adapter as well


I'll drop them in water tonight! And be exciting to see what phenos you pull out of the RhuPie


----------



## martyg (Sep 10, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I'll drop them in water tonight! And be exciting to see what phenos you pull out of the RhuPie


Oh man your pic got me really pumped for that one. Wanted it for awhile now. Also blue lime slyme and key lime pie. Has got my interest lol. Went on a big bean spree this last month can't wait to try em all.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 10, 2016)

martyg said:


> Oh man your pic got me really pumped for that one. Wanted it for awhile now. Also blue lime slyme and key lime pie. Has got my interest lol. Went on a big bean spree this last month can't wait to try em all.


Your pretty much guaranteed to find some real fire in the crosses! and CB chose his BLP stud that most resembled the Key Lime Pie mother Sin has. So the KLP BX would have an excellent chance of finding something most resembling her. The Hard Lime OG really has my attention though!!


----------



## Ray black (Sep 10, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Of the Sin City beans I've run, the Nightmare Og is still my favourite, she's super frosty and a real headfuck stone. The sinmints was good as well.



Totally wondered about this one

Have run both parents...lol

Does it retain any of the OG18 diesel funk?


----------



## martyg (Sep 10, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Your pretty much guaranteed to find some real fire in the crosses! and CB chose his BLP stud that most resembled the Key Lime Pie mother Sin has. So the KLP BX would have an excellent chance of finding something most resembling her. The Hard Lime OG really has my attention though!!


Ya man I'm waiting for the hard lime as well. Bring on the


----------



## since1991 (Sep 10, 2016)

martyg said:


> Ya man I'm waiting for the hard lime as well. Bring on the


THE FIYAHHH


----------



## martyg (Sep 10, 2016)

Pretty exited for this round. Apparently the people at shearline have been doing testing and are saying the shearline is better to run dry. Hmmm gonna try it out this round


----------



## darkzero (Sep 10, 2016)

Ray black said:


> This is the REM
> 
> Got 8 of them coming along nicely. Kept a cut off this one, she is very berry and frosty.
> 
> So far they seem to be identical to the White Nightmares.View attachment 3776494


that rem look so good was thinking bout getting that instead of the hso blue dream, hows growth on it heard it yields just as good


----------



## martyg (Sep 10, 2016)

darkzero said:


> that rem look so good was thinking bout getting that instead of the hso blue dream, hows growth on it heard it yields just as good


I bought the hso blue dream. The phenos I had lacked potency big time.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 10, 2016)

martyg said:


> I bought the hso blue dream. The phenos I had lacked potency big time.


I keep hearing that from everyone, some people say it is a knock off and isn't even from a clone of the real deal


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 10, 2016)

martyg said:


> I bought the hso blue dream. The phenos I had lacked potency big time.





darkzero said:


> I keep hearing that from everyone, some people say it is a knock off and isn't even from a clone of the real deal


Yea I've heard of bad reviews of it but most of them find the HSO Blue Dream to be pretty good for a s1. I had a keeper from it and loved it. Many people still ask me about it today. A few of my bros on here also have grown it and loved it. As big as HSO you really think they working with fake cuts?? Plus you be surprise how many breeders are very cool and share and sell cuts with each other. Blue Dream is whored out so shouldn't be too hard for people like them to get a cut. All in all IMHO I think they are good s1 beans can't expect them to come out looking like mom but I think the best Blue Dream crosses are White Nightmare and Bodhi Blueberry Hashplant


----------



## darkzero (Sep 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I've heard of bad reviews of it but most of them find the HSO Blue Dream to be pretty good for a s1. I had a keeper from it and loved it. Many people still ask me about it today. A few of my bros on here also have grown it and loved it. As big as HSO you really think they working with fake cuts?? Plus you be surprise how many breeders are very cool and share and sell cuts with each other. Blue Dream is whored out so shouldn't be too hard for people like them to get a cut. All in all IMHO I think they are good s1 beans can't expect them to come out looking like mom but I think the best Blue Dream crosses are White Nightmare and Bodhi Blueberry Hashplant


thx Bro thats what I was looking for an honest opinion on what would be the best cut of a blue dream be it a cross, clone, or hso's


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 10, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Totally wondered about this one
> 
> Have run both parents...lol
> 
> Does it retain any of the OG18 diesel funk?


The one I grew was all og diesel funk hey! I used her to cross my nightcap too and got a perfect nightmare og pheno...here's a pic of her...

 

And this was the original nightmare og..


----------



## martyg (Sep 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I've heard of bad reviews of it but most of them find the HSO Blue Dream to be pretty good for a s1. I had a keeper from it and loved it. Many people still ask me about it today. A few of my bros on here also have grown it and loved it. As big as HSO you really think they working with fake cuts?? Plus you be surprise how many breeders are very cool and share and sell cuts with each other. Blue Dream is whored out so shouldn't be too hard for people like them to get a cut. All in all IMHO I think they are good s1 beans can't expect them to come out looking like mom but I think the best Blue Dream crosses are White Nightmare and Bodhi Blueberry Hashplant


Very true. Just don't always find a keeper in packs purchased


----------



## Ray black (Sep 10, 2016)

darkzero said:


> that rem look so good was thinking bout getting that instead of the hso blue dream, hows growth on it heard it yields just as good



Not sure yet but White Nightmare was a nice yielder (parent to REM)


----------



## Ray black (Sep 10, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> The one I grew was all og diesel funk hey! I used her to cross my nightcap too and got a perfect nightmare og pheno...here's a pic of her...
> 
> View attachment 3777725
> 
> ...



Goddamn Mo, looks tasty

I know the density on that lady. Looks like an amazing cross

Huh, might get some


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 10, 2016)

I just noticed last night that my pack of sinmint cookies has 15 seeds in it, that's enough for 2 grows for me, kinda makes me want to pop all 15 for a real pheno hunt and good comparisons.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 10, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Goddamn Mo, looks tasty
> 
> I know the density on that lady. Looks like an amazing cross
> 
> Huh, might get some


Thanks man! They both came out real nice and the cross seems to have increased resin and potency which is the aim of crossing. Once my security issue goes away, I'll be looking to get another pack too!!


----------



## Ray black (Sep 10, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks man! They both came out real nice and the cross seems to have increased resin and potency which is the aim of crossing. Once my security issue goes away, I'll be looking to get another pack too!!



Hell yeah, I would too

I got back on to look at her again lol

You got me droolin


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I just noticed last night that my pack of sinmint cookies has 15 seeds in it, that's enough for 2 grows for me, kinda makes me want to pop all 15 for a real pheno hunt and good comparisons.


I think all Sin gear comes with 15 beans


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 10, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Hell yeah, I would too
> 
> I got back on to look at her again lol
> 
> You got me droolin


Ha ha awesome! My job here is done!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I just noticed last night that my pack of sinmint cookies has 15 seeds in it, that's enough for 2 grows for me, kinda makes me want to pop all 15 for a real pheno hunt and good comparisons.


Or enough to run half and sell the other half to me for an unreasonable price...


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 10, 2016)

darkzero said:


> I keep hearing that from everyone, some people say it is a knock off and isn't even from a clone of the real deal


I'm not sure about it being fake but I've heard mixed reviews.

IMO go with Bodhis Blueberry hash plant or his new Blue Dream cross. I haven't grown anything with his deadly g father but with the way he selects his studs the mom always shines through the crosses with some added potency/trich production from the dad. Plus you know Bodhis got the best of the best cut wise.


----------



## martyg (Sep 10, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I'm not sure about it being fake but I've heard mixed reviews.
> 
> IMO go with Bodhis Blueberry hash plant or his new Blue Dream cross. I haven't grown anything with his deadly g father but with the way he selects his studs the mom always shines through the crosses with some added potency/trich production from the dad. Plus you know Bodhis got the best of the best cut wise.


I'm just starting to get turned onto Bodhis gear. So far no complaints. I love all the fire


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I'm not sure about it being fake but I've heard mixed reviews.
> 
> IMO go with Bodhis Blueberry hash plant or his new Blue Dream cross. I haven't grown anything with his deadly g father but with the way he selects his studs the mom always shines through the crosses with some added potency/trich production from the dad. Plus you know Bodhis got the best of the best cut wise.


Just so you know the Blueberry Hashplant isn't the Deadly G dad. He scrapped that stud cus he was causing herms issues so that's just the 88g13/HP dad. My favorite stud from him too


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Just so you know the Blueberry Hashplant isn't the Deadly G dad. He scrapped that stud cus he was causing herms issues so that's just the 88g13/HP dad. My favorite stud from him too


Ah yeah I remember his statement on breedbay saying he was trashing it. That was the day I gained the utmost respect for the man. I always call the 88 he uses now deadly g I forgot about all that!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 11, 2016)

martyg said:


> I'm just starting to get turned onto Bodhis gear. So far no complaints. I love all the fire


It's amazing what that dude does with selections. Some of the most vigorous plants and you're always likely to find a few keepers in one pack. My SSDD was so vigorous it's taproot grew through multiple layers of paper towel and almost through the paper plate it was on when sprouting them. Lol. You can't go wrong with his gear.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 11, 2016)

martyg said:


> I'm just starting to get turned onto Bodhis gear. So far no complaints. I love all the fire



They have been good to me.

They have not been as exotic and tasty as Sin City though!


----------



## Ray black (Sep 11, 2016)

Ray black said:


> They have been good to me.
> 
> They have not been as exotic and tasty as Sin City though!



Well, maybe they nailed exotic.....Yeah Bodhi, is pretty alright. 

Anybody know anything about the Black Triangle?

Got some of those beans a few months ago


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 11, 2016)

Blue power looking almost done at 6 weeks. Smells like a yellow starburst....exactly like a yellow starburst.
My runt blue power looking decent at about 4 weeks. def a different pheno


----------



## Ray black (Sep 11, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Platinum Delight week 9. It was in a cage here she is all sprawled out. 7 gallon pot with plants 5-6ft.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753048View attachment 3753049 View attachment 3753050



Tasty lookin stuff man

is your cookie leaning or more GDP sweet?

I got one that is hard cookies, lovin it


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 11, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Tasty lookin stuff man
> 
> is your cookie leaning or more GDP sweet?
> 
> I got one that is hard cookies, lovin it



Taste wasnt to strong, kind of like a fruity og. Great bag appeal with a heavy eye lid high.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 12, 2016)

Blue Power still coming along


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I've heard of bad reviews of it but most of them find the HSO Blue Dream to be pretty good for a s1. I had a keeper from it and loved it. Many people still ask me about it today. A few of my bros on here also have grown it and loved it. As big as HSO you really think they working with fake cuts?? Plus you be surprise how many breeders are very cool and share and sell cuts with each other. Blue Dream is whored out so shouldn't be too hard for people like them to get a cut. All in all IMHO I think they are good s1 beans can't expect them to come out looking like mom but I think the best Blue Dream crosses are White Nightmare and Bodhi Blueberry Hashplant


dark heart nurserys blu dream was super bomb an way coated but to some people bd is played out especially in n cali so I called mine bluberry pie an they loved it


----------



## Ray black (Sep 13, 2016)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> dark heart nurserys blu dream was super bomb an way coated but to some people bd is played out especially in n cali so I called mine bluberry pie an they loved it



Got a REM I a renaming to Blue Nebula for this reason


----------



## martyg (Sep 14, 2016)

Oh yeah!!! My tdt order finally is on its way to me!!


----------



## martyg (Sep 14, 2016)

And my address is wrong on my box again!! Man what are the chances of this shit!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 14, 2016)

martyg said:


> And my address is wrong on my box again!! Man what are the chances of this shit!!


Wow thedankteam need their asses kicked for this. With a purchase as much as this they should be breaking their necks to make sure it's right. This is truly sad

I hope OES starts to get most of Sin City stuff as much success I have had from NGR aka thedankteam I don't like supporting a place that does business like this


----------



## martyg (Sep 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Wow thedankteam need their asses kicked for this. With a purchase as much as this they should be breaking their necks to make sure it's right. This is truly sad
> 
> I hope OES starts to get most of Sin City stuff as much success I have had from NGR aka thedankteam I don't like supporting a place that does business like this


Idk maybe it's just my luck. Then has the nerve to say he had to pay 26$ to ship it again. Well if they did it right the first time!!! Lol who's fault is that not mine I paid for shipping already.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 14, 2016)

martyg said:


> Idk maybe it's just my luck. Then has the nerve to say he had to pay 26$ to ship it again. Well if they did it right the first time!!! Lol who's fault is that not mine I paid for shipping already.


 That's what I'm saying do quality work and wouldn't have to go through this. It's sad man that's why banks like GLG, OES, and the few other good banks are killing the service is great and usually pretty prompt with mistakes or anything. They better get right or they won't get too much business like they used to.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's what I'm saying do quality work and wouldn't have to go through this. It's sad man that's why banks like GLG, OES, and the few other good banks are killing the service is great and usually pretty prompt with mistakes or anything. They better get right or they won't get too much business like they used to.


Yup the bad ones will eventually get weeded out when enough people wise up and stop throwing money around. Should be more banks like GLG.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 14, 2016)

martyg said:


> And my address is wrong on my box again!! Man what are the chances of this shit!!


How far are you from that address? If it's close go wait for it at that address


----------



## martyg (Sep 14, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yup the bad ones will eventually get weeded out when enough people wise up and stop throwing money around. Should be more banks like GLG.


I've used James bean. Had nothing but great experience with him. That's where I got my Bodhi gear


----------



## martyg (Sep 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> How far are you from that address? If it's close go wait for it at that address


Lmao. It was like written on box right. But the label they created for usps sticker wasn't he had to stop it and get it fixed. Box was already at usps lol


----------



## martyg (Sep 14, 2016)

I just want my damn beans. Lol.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 14, 2016)

martyg said:


> I just want my damn beans. Lol.


SSC is good

Who is GLG?


----------



## Ray black (Sep 14, 2016)

Great Lakes?


That's my neck of the woods, huh


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2016)

Ray black said:


> SSC is good
> 
> Who is GLG?


Greatlakesgenetics 
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com


----------



## darkzero (Sep 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Greatlakesgenetics
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com


Are they reliable considering some of us have to pass thru the dreaded chicago screening center


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 15, 2016)

darkzero said:


> Are they reliable considering some of us have to pass thru the dreaded chicago screening center


This one bank you don't have to worry about fam. Reliable as they come.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> This one bank you don't have to worry about fam. Reliable as they come.


alright thx they got some fire stuff order from them instead of herbies this time


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 15, 2016)

darkzero said:


> Are they reliable considering some of us have to pass thru the dreaded chicago screening center


If you're in US you don't have o worry its a us bank. Don't really screen much domestically. And I live in Chi area, never a single issue with any of the domestic banks.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 15, 2016)

Dam choices is sold out of the blue power.....but I prefer to grow from clones then seeds.....crossing my fingers this weekend for some cherry pie (gdpxdurban poison), gorrilla glue #4, forum cut Gsc, and sunset sherbert....


----------



## Ray black (Sep 17, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Hope you guys don't mind me bogging down the thread with pics.. As usual I have a lot of SCS going this current run...
> 
> Nevermind the cat hair..
> 
> ...



I can smell her now, looks tasty


----------



## Ray black (Sep 17, 2016)

Whats anybody know about treasure island?

reading 8 - 16 % cbd, that seems like a lot

this might be a nice strain to run for patients..


----------



## Ray black (Sep 17, 2016)

treasure island

or

aliens jacked up


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Sep 17, 2016)

Incredible Power


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 17, 2016)

@SpeedDemon4, that is one of the prettiest plants I have ever seen. Low temps at night, to is it just the genetics? either way, beautiful. Love the colors!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2016)

Agreed! @SpeedDemon4 she is stunning!


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 17, 2016)

Ray black said:


> treasure island
> 
> or
> 
> aliens jacked up


did Aliens Jacked up Ran 5 4 were good let room get a lil hot so the put off a nanner never seen it it sprayed now I have critical super siver haze x aliens jacked up was some super fire cotton candy purpish flavor still have 10 of em ta run but I have like 500 beans of the cross lol


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Sep 17, 2016)

I want to say its 90% genetics and 10% low temps. Here is the other Incredible Power in the same tent


----------



## Ray black (Sep 17, 2016)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> did Aliens Jacked up Ran 5 4 were good let room get a lil hot so the put off a nanner never seen it it sprayed now I have critical super siver haze x aliens jacked up was some super fire cotton candy purpish flavor still have 10 of em ta run but I have like 500 beans of the cross lol


I love the random nanners, keeps genetics around


----------



## Ray black (Sep 17, 2016)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> did Aliens Jacked up Ran 5 4 were good let room get a lil hot so the put off a nanner never seen it it sprayed now I have critical super siver haze x aliens jacked up was some super fire cotton candy purpish flavor still have 10 of em ta run but I have like 500 beans of the cross lol



Thanks man


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 17, 2016)

To determine sex of a vegging plant has anyone ever took a cutting off a vegging plant and put into 12/12 in a cup of water to determine sex?


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 17, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> To determine sex of a vegging plant has anyone ever took a cutting off a vegging plant and put into 12/12 in a cup of water to determine sex?


Curious about this as well. I've put un-rooted clones under 12/12 to determine sex but never in just a glass of water. Un-rooted clones will show sex, males generally quicker, and root but sexing takes a little longer than if the clone were fully rooted first.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 17, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Thanks man


no problem it had a lil purple color to it as well


ShyGuru said:


> Curious about this as well. I've put un-rooted clones under 12/12 to determine sex but never in just a glass of water. Un-rooted clones will show sex, males generally quicker, and root but sexing takes a little longer than if the clone were fully rooted first.


not sure if id trust that method but neva know anything is possible


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 17, 2016)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> no problem it had a lil purple color to it as well
> 
> not sure if id trust that method but neva know anything is possible


im thinking it will take 12-14 days for a unrooted cutting to determine sex. I have left cuttingsthat rooted in a cupof water (though I changed out the water every 2-3 days to stay fresh). I'll attempt one tomorrow and find out.....


----------



## Ray black (Sep 17, 2016)

Only got 6 gals out of 24 Blue Powers I popped. ( still have like 20 more beans for later )

But then I noticed I had a small light leak. some of the ones I discarded were showing both male and female so I know I hermied them due to the light.

Next time I will do a better job of determining the sex before I go through them. Easy to freak them out..


----------



## Ray black (Sep 17, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> Nice Trichs on that lady man


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 18, 2016)

I


sky rocket said:


> To determine sex of a vegging plant has anyone ever took a cutting off a vegging plant and put into 12/12 in a cup of water to determine sex?


Wouldn't see why not just gotta keep the water fresh you'll notice the level go down so the plants drinking heavily.

I use that method to finish flowering males in a window or under a cfl to keep then away from my girls. Wouldn't see why it couldn't last.

I also clone into straight perlite and put into window sill. My clones are flowering (accidentally) right now in the window sill so that's another idea other than water.. Just pop them bad bitches in some perlite in a dome and if you don't have the right season where you're at to use the window just use a cfl or two.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 18, 2016)

Sins OG week 5







Kush is My Cologne


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 18, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Sins OG week 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you like the terps on this more than the holy grail kush?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 18, 2016)

Really to be honest the grail is fuelier imo because I love the OG#18 fuel but the sins is bigger and denser and produces more and I'm sure not getting any complaints. Actually gonna give the seed poppin a break for awhile & go with all the current things I've acquired [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 18, 2016)

Ray black said:


> I can smell her now, looks tasty


Thanks buddy. I just harvested the 2 Blue Powers, 2 Harlequin Moonshine testers and 2 Plat D's in time for Fridays harvest moon. Hopefully that's good luck cause I seeded them all with an ssdd daddy looking for breeding stock and personal X's.

Might let some of the chucks go out to some of you SCS buds, ill post more info in a week or two..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 18, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Thanks buddy. I just harvested the 2 Blue Powers, 2 Harlequin Moonshine testers and 2 Plat D's in time for Fridays harvest moon. Hopefully that's good luck cause I seeded them all with an ssdd daddy looking for breeding stock and personal X's.
> 
> Might let some of the chucks go out to some of you SCS buds, ill post more info in a week or two..


How'd the harlequin aom pan out


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 18, 2016)

Medical Glue


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> How'd the harlequin aom pan out


Not bad i gotta see how they smoke once cured. Would like to have them tested for CBD levels. Depending on Cannabanoid content i think ill be keeping my AOM leaning cut. She is frosty, put on more weight than my harlequin leaner, smells sick and started purpling towards the end. Think I can pull that purp out in clone run. 

I'll be happy with high CBD, 1:1 or even just high THC tho.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 18, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Not bad i gotta see how they smoke once cured. Would like to have them tested for CBD levels. Depending on Cannabanoid content i think ill be keeping my AOM leaning cut. She is frosty, put on more weight than my harlequin leaner, smells sick and started purpling towards the end. Think I can pull that purp out in clone run.
> 
> I'll be happy with high CBD, 1:1 or even just high THC tho.


Medical glue is glue x Ac/dc 
Maybe not everyone's cup of tea


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 18, 2016)

And I found 2 purple phenos


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 18, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Medical glue is glue x Ac/dc
> Maybe not everyone's cup of tea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


You're testing it or running the regs they released already?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 18, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> You're testing it or running the regs they released already?


They released the fems. Regs is what being tested it's what I was testing till the shutdown


----------



## Ray black (Sep 18, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Thanks buddy. I just harvested the 2 Blue Powers, 2 Harlequin Moonshine testers and 2 Plat D's in time for Fridays harvest moon. Hopefully that's good luck cause I seeded them all with an ssdd daddy looking for breeding stock and personal X's.
> 
> Might let some of the chucks go out to some of you SCS buds, ill post more info in a week or two..



Nice man, everyone loves ssdd too. 

I got about 50 or so beans of white nightmare X dream beaver

That's going to be proper chuckage too, I hope

I'd trade anytime partner


----------



## Ray black (Sep 18, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Really to be honest the grail is fuelier imo because I love the OG#18 fuel but the sins is bigger and denser and produces more and I'm sure not getting any complaints. Actually gonna give the seed poppin a break for awhile & go with all the current things I've acquired [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne



Great to hear, I have 12 HG going kind of as filler

I ran og18 a couple times, it was decent


----------



## martyg (Sep 18, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> To determine sex of a vegging plant has anyone ever took a cutting off a vegging plant and put into 12/12 in a cup of water to determine sex?


Idk about a cup of water they should. I know if you put a in a pear pellet in a dome they show under 12/12. Also 3-4 weeks in veg from seed they'll show under 24 hr light. Prob sooner under 18/6


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 19, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Nice man, everyone loves ssdd too.
> 
> I got about 50 or so beans of white nightmare X dream beaver
> 
> ...


Man, that sounds wicked! Extreme frost on both sides and the berry would come through too!


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 19, 2016)

martyg said:


> Idk about a cup of water they should. I know if you put a in a pear pellet in a dome they show under 12/12. Also 3-4 weeks in veg from seed they'll show under 24 hr light. Prob sooner under 18/6


Yeah thanks because I'm vegging some dvg grandpas breath under 24 hours and I did notice some balls on one of my plants....


----------



## martyg (Sep 19, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Yeah thanks because I'm vegging some dvg grandpas breath under 24 hours and I did notice some balls on one of my plants....


Yeah man all it takes is time. I always veg my plans till they show sex. Then cull the males and I try to label the girls 1,2,3,etc. Take my clones before I put in flower. So I got fem 1,,2,3etc in flower and in my dome. It's then I'll make my selection of keeper fems


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 19, 2016)

martyg said:


> Yeah man all it takes is time. I always veg my plans till they show sex. Then cull the males and I try to label the girls 1,2,3,etc. Take my clones before I put in flower. So I got fem 1,,2,3etc in flower and in my dome. It's then I'll make my selection of keeper fems


Thanks for the tip....


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 19, 2016)

How much money would I have to donate to test genetics before they are passed on to the public?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## martyg (Sep 19, 2016)

Got my new de fixture today, wow is all I can say!!! Cannot wait for the rest to come and for my build to be finished


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They released the fems. Regs is what being tested it's what I was testing till the shutdown


Oops I thought I might have been ass backwards on that lol


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 19, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Nice man, everyone loves ssdd too.
> 
> I got about 50 or so beans of white nightmare X dream beaver
> 
> ...


Yeah you can't help but love that SSDD. I was a little late running her but if I had to give an example of a perfect specimen she is pretty damn close. Has it all.

White beaver? Lol. Hell yeah buddy!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 19, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah you can't help but love that SSDD. I was a little late running her but if I had to give an example of a perfect specimen she is pretty damn close. Has it all.
> 
> White beaver? Lol. Hell yeah buddy!


Or Nightmare Beaver....that's one scary beaver you got there....lol


----------



## Ray black (Sep 19, 2016)

martyg said:


> Yeah man all it takes is time. I always veg my plans till they show sex. Then cull the males and I try to label the girls 1,2,3,etc. Take my clones before I put in flower. So I got fem 1,,2,3etc in flower and in my dome. It's then I'll make my selection of keeper fems



Good methods

I like vegging for longer periods too


Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah you can't help but love that SSDD. I was a little late running her but if I had to give an example of a perfect specimen she is pretty damn close. Has it all.
> 
> White beaver? Lol. Hell yeah buddy!



The White Beaver

Hell yes, I love it


----------



## martyg (Sep 19, 2016)

Woohoo looks like my tdt order has made it thru customs. Should have them any day


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 19, 2016)

martyg said:


> Woohoo looks like my tdt order has made it thru customs. Should have them any day


FINALLY.! !!!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 20, 2016)

martyg said:


> Woohoo looks like my tdt order has made it thru customs. Should have them any day


I'm going to have to try TDT out. Definitely didn't know they shipped up here


----------



## martyg (Sep 20, 2016)

Plat d 7 days from harvest


----------



## martyg (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh yeah


----------



## martyg (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh nice there was a blp f2 stuck in the envelope as well


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 20, 2016)

martyg said:


> Oh nice there was a blp f2 stuck in the envelope as well


Yeah buddy! Give some of those beans a scuff or a poke with a scalpel. Some of them will have sunflower seed thickness almost. That big KLP BX fatty there is a great candidate lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 20, 2016)

Super healthy looking beans too!


----------



## martyg (Sep 20, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Super health looking beans too!


They're going down. Very soon


----------



## blackforest (Sep 20, 2016)

Nightmare Cookies looking good. One of them is already showing as a pre-flower female which is nice. That sinmint turned out pretty good, extremely frosty, but makes me a bit sleepy which I'm not a huge fan of. I've been thinking of what I want to grow next, and I really want to break out my original Blue Power sour dub pheno that made a couple selfies. I only have about an ounce left from a few runs ago and I can't keep my hand out of the jar! Since bp, I've ran cherry gorilla, pineapple express, goji og and sinmint. (The fuzz currently in flower, not much smell/trics to it yet) While they are all excellent strains, I can't stop thinking of the sourness and dankness of that bp. I had 2 phenos out of the pack I got from the cannabis cup in denver the first year it was there, and this pheno I enjoy so much is sour dubb like crazy. At the time I didn't know what I had. She is actually still around town and I can get a cut of her no problem, but I'm curious to give these selfie beans a shot. Hell, why not. I'll save some pollen from a male of these nc and see what happens. 

Nightmare Cookies vegging along nicely.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 20, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Nightmare Cookies looking good. One of them is already showing as a pre-flower female which is nice. That sinmint turned out pretty good, extremely frosty, but makes me a bit sleepy which I'm not a huge fan of. I've been thinking of what I want to grow next, and I really want to break out my original Blue Power sour dub pheno that made a couple selfies. I only have about an ounce left from a few runs ago and I can't keep my hand out of the jar! Since bp, I've ran cherry gorilla, pineapple express, goji og and sinmint. (The fuzz currently in flower, not much smell/trics to it yet) While they are all excellent strains, I can't stop thinking of the sourness and dankness of that bp. I had 2 phenos out of the pack I got from the cannabis cup in denver the first year it was there, and this pheno I enjoy so much is sour dubb like crazy. At the time I didn't know what I had. She is actually still around town and I can get a cut of her no problem, but I'm curious to give these selfie beans a shot. Hell, why not. I'll save some pollen from a male of these nc and see what happens.
> 
> Nightmare Cookies vegging along nicely.
> View attachment 3785704


Hopefully those turn out fire son!


----------



## martyg (Sep 20, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Super healthy looking beans too!


You know what shepards pies parents are?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 20, 2016)

martyg said:


> You know what shepards pies parents are?


Jamaican LambsBread Skunk X BLP


----------



## martyg (Sep 20, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Jamaican LambsBread Skunk X BLP


Yummy nice


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3785474 Oh yeah


Does Sin sell 10 packs now? Haven't checked in a while but it used to 15 a pack. Cheers


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 20, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Does Sin sell 10 packs now? Haven't checked in a while but it used to 15 a pack. Cheers


They're still 15 per pack .


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 21, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Does Sin sell 10 packs now? Haven't checked in a while but it used to 15 a pack. Cheers


I don't think that it is Sins gear, just some dank crosses.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 21, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I don't think that it is Sins gear, just some dank crosses.


Created with the same stock Sin uses by his breeding partner CannaBliss420. Some personal projects of his. Small batches.


----------



## martyg (Sep 21, 2016)

Tdt order came. Finally. What I don't understand is I also paid for naked city kush and exitic genetics. Big smooth. And they aren't in my box. Unbelievable!!! Emailed asking what about them they were already paid for. Wow


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 21, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3786377 Tdt order came. Finally. What I don't understand is I also paid for naked city kush and exitic genetics. Big smooth. And they aren't in my box. Unbelievable!!! Emailed asking what about them they were already paid for. Wow


You just can't win can you bro .


----------



## martyg (Sep 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You just can't win can you bro .


No fn kidding. Like wtf.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 21, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3786377 Tdt order came. Finally. What I don't understand is I also paid for naked city kush and exitic genetics. Big smooth. And they aren't in my box. Unbelievable!!! Emailed asking what about them they were already paid for. Wow


I didn't know they had Silverback Jack in stock that's a good one. Sucks you can't win for trying. Hopefully they give you what missing. They are dropping the hall big time


----------



## martyg (Sep 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I didn't know they had Silverback Jack in stock that's a good one. Sucks you can't win for trying. Hopefully they give you what missing. They are dropping the hall big time


Wild eh bud. I don't get it. They took my cash lol. I'd really like some exotic gear in my collection


----------



## martyg (Sep 21, 2016)

Idk if I'll ever order from there again. I emailed and he said he's moving and I have to wait a week or so for him to look up my pic. Because he takes pics of all orders before sent out. So yeah awesome another week to find out they weren't in my box and he prob doesn't have stock anymore. Totally blown away


----------



## martyg (Sep 21, 2016)

I'll deff order from CB again that guy's on the ball. Even sent the same day I paid. Like wow!


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 21, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3786377 Tdt order came. Finally. What I don't understand is I also paid for naked city kush and exitic genetics. Big smooth. And they aren't in my box. Unbelievable!!! Emailed asking what about them they were already paid for. Wow


I've been a big proponent of TDT, but for fuck sakes I am starting to think they couldn't shove their finger up their ass with a nuckles head start.


----------



## martyg (Sep 21, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I've been a big proponent of TDT, but for fuck sakes I am starting to think they couldn't shove their finger up their ass with a nuckles head start.


I truly don't get it at all I would have kept ordering from them. But this is my first time trying them and has been nothing but a horrible experience. To wait all that time And then to finally get it and am missing two packs sux! That's all I got to say. Oh well


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 21, 2016)

Is The Dank Team what was once NGR? Dude is moving again? Sounds like dude has a problem with legalities. That's a bummer.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 21, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Is The Dank Team what was once NGR? Dude is moving again? Sounds like dude has a problem with legalities. That's a bummer.


Yeah bro, same dude! He has had quite a few issues of late. He doesn't ship international any more either!


----------



## martyg (Sep 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah bro, same dude! He has had quite a few issues of late. He doesn't ship international any more either!


Well he did for me. Just couldn't get it right though lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 22, 2016)

martyg said:


> Well he did for me. Just couldn't get it right though lol.


Oh yeah sweet, I thought he'd stopped completely. It sucks when it takes so long, but when it's wrong as well, not cool!


----------



## martyg (Sep 22, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with sinfully sour?


----------



## martyg (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm coming up to week four and it's the only one without any flowers yet


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 22, 2016)

Tha


martyg said:


> I'm coming up to week four and it's the only one without any flowers yet


that seems unusually long...


----------



## Beemo (Sep 22, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3786377 Tdt order came. Finally. What I don't understand is I also paid for naked city kush and exitic genetics. Big smooth. And they aren't in my box. Unbelievable!!! Emailed asking what about them they were already paid for. Wow


nice score on blue lime pie.... 
everybodys asking for sin mints.... but they missed out on blue lime pie??? its pretty much the samething...
is it because they didnt name it Lime mints cookies?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 22, 2016)

Beemo said:


> nice score on blue lime pie....
> everybodys asking for sin mints.... but they missed out on blue lime pie??? its pretty much the samething...
> is it because they didnt name it Lime mints cookies?


BLP = yield + potency.  me likey lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 23, 2016)

Beemo said:


> nice score on blue lime pie....
> everybodys asking for sin mints.... but they missed out on blue lime pie??? its pretty much the samething...
> is it because they didnt name it Lime mints cookies?


I grew them both side by side and they are completely different, smoke wise and plant wise. I was actually a little disappointed with the BLP, it had great flavour and frost but not much of a hit. The sinmints though, it was some top shelf smoke and terps were off the chart!

Edit- sorry bro, totally didn't mean that to come off badly hey.


----------



## martyg (Sep 23, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Tha
> 
> that seems unusually long...


Yeah I know these are from seed. Plat d did the same thing with me from seed as well. Not the clone runs though


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 23, 2016)

Blue power, this one was the runt...only one i successfully cloned(out of 3 ladies), and only one that has some berry to the smell. Better pics next time, she's a little buried, and couldn't get the camera to focus on the right spot.


----------



## martyg (Sep 23, 2016)

Sinfully sour 3wks 6days wtf  plat d same age


----------



## Ray black (Sep 23, 2016)

martyg said:


> Sinfully sour 3wks 6days wtfView attachment 3788246 View attachment 3788250 plat d same age


I had some plants do that to me before, not the same lineage

I ended up scrapping them after a month and a half

Might be heat related, my issue was. The room was above 80


----------



## Ray black (Sep 23, 2016)

martyg said:


> Sinfully sour 3wks 6days wtfView attachment 3788246 View attachment 3788250 plat d same age



You know what you're doing though Marty, so idk man.... Weird stuff


----------



## martyg (Sep 23, 2016)

Ray black said:


> You know what you're doing though Marty, so idk man.... Weird stuff


Plat d did this when I ran from seed as well. Idk I'll let it go a bit. I have 3 sinfully sours and all are doing the same thing. Looks like they're gonna start pushing out flowers now though


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I grew them both side by side and they are completely different, smoke wise and plant wise. I was actually a little disappointed with the BLP, it had great flavour and frost but not much of a hit. The sinmints though, it was some top shelf smoke and terps were off the chart!
> 
> Edit- sorry bro, totally didn't mean that to come off badly hey.


Key lime pie in a nut shell. Great frost production and flavor but potency could be better. I'll be hunting some BLP this winter round and hopefully I'll find one with some potency injected from the BP daddy.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 24, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Key lime pie in a nut shell. Great frost production and flavor but potency could be better. I'll be hunting some BLP this winter round and hopefully I'll find one with some potency injected from the BP daddy.


I think you will find what you are looking for with the BP. Just sampled my least favorite of my 3 girls, and the power was there! Only thing missing are the yields, but that just means I keep it all lol.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 24, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I think you will find what you are looking for with the BP. Just sampled my least favorite of my 3 girls, and the power was there! Only thing missing are the yields, but that just means I keep it all lol.


 I actually have my second round of Blue Power hanging right now.. (technically 2nd since I grew the BX) . The blue power bx was one of the prettiest, frostiest plants with that signature blue power sour candy smell but it actually lacked kick a bit.

This time I have a moonshine pheno that purpled and sampled a few days ago with a nice hybrid high. Other pheno I got looks like standard bp but i haven't toked on it yet. Both exhibit that blue power smell. 

You're right tho the power is a spot on name these things are the total package aside from yeild. Honestly I've seen worse yield wise too.

If I can just get this stretchy moonshine pheno to reveg we will all be rich in f3s ...


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 24, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I actually have my second round of Blue Power hanging right now.. (technically 2nd since I grew the BX) . The blue power bx was one of the prettiest, frostiest plants with that signature blue power sour candy smell but it actually lacked kick a bit.
> 
> This time I have a moonshine pheno that purpled and sampled a few days ago with a nice hybrid high. Other pheno I got looks like standard bp but i haven't toked on it yet. Both exhibit that blue power smell.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm definitely no expert on them as it was my first run. The smoke test impressed me though as i run many different strains, and the effects were almost instant with the first hit, getting stronger with each additional. Pretty sure two were sour dub pheno's. Tight bushes with big fat leaves, and very thick stalks.....very hard to clone, none survived. Trying to reveg one now as the buds are some of the frostiest i have produced, even though the yield was probably the worst i have ever grown, smells like lemon head candies/yellow starburst. My last lady is still flowering posted a pic yesterday. That one is more sativa/hybrid with much larger buds....I'm hoping that one is on the moonshine side. Only one that cloned easy with no problems.


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Sep 24, 2016)

*AoM*




















*IP1*


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Sep 24, 2016)

*WN*






























*PN1*


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 25, 2016)

Looks like it snowed in your garden @SpeedDemon4 nice work man


----------



## Ray black (Sep 25, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I think you will find what you are looking for with the BP. Just sampled my least favorite of my 3 girls, and the power was there! Only thing missing are the yields, but that just means I keep it all lol.


How does your petroleum Nightmare taste vs you white nightmares?


Looking good buddy


Every one of my BP, 5 ladies, was a


SpeedDemon4 said:


> *WN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 25, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> *WN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job @SpeedDemon4 . Are these multiple phenos or two plants? I was thinking about picking up some petrol nightmare since they've been sitting around at a bank or two. You should let us know when you sample some. Would love to know if the petrol actually lives up to it's name in the taste/smell dept.

It's always nice to see pics of strains less documented than the sin mint and blue powers of the world. Haven't seen a lot on the petrol.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 25, 2016)

Ray black said:


> How does your petroleum Nightmare taste vs you white nightmares?
> 
> 
> Looking good buddy
> ...


I think you got me mixed up, Blue Power is the only thing i have ever ran from SinCity. I did a shitty job at that since i only was able to clone one of my ladies, so only one will get a true test/run from clone.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 25, 2016)

Damn @SpeedDemon4, wish I could like every pic!


----------



## Ray black (Sep 25, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I think you got me mixed up, Blue Power is the only thing i have ever ran from SinCity. I did a shitty job at that since i only was able to clone one of my ladies, so only one will get a true test/run from clone.



K thanks



My BP were sprouting roots quickly from clone

All of mine were pretty potent too


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 25, 2016)

Ray black said:


> K thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not sure what the problem was....probably me fucking up. The ones I had trouble with had much thicker stalks vs. the size of the buds.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Key lime pie in a nut shell. Great frost production and flavor but potency could be better. I'll be hunting some BLP this winter round and hopefully I'll find one with some potency injected from the BP daddy.


Yeah keep hunting I have a pheno of blp test at 30% got the key lime flavor but blue power potency to match.


----------



## ReddEyez (Sep 28, 2016)

Just read about a new Sin drop coming to OES. Seven new strains including Sin Mint. Heres the link. Sorry if someone already posted. https://www.rollitup.org/t/oregon-elite-seeds.903923/page-62


----------



## martyg (Sep 28, 2016)

ReddEyez said:


> Just read about a new Sin drop coming to OES. Seven new strains including Sin Mint. Heres the link. Sorry if someone already posted. https://www.rollitup.org/t/oregon-elite-seeds.903923/page-62


I'll be deff getting in on this drop


----------



## martyg (Sep 28, 2016)

Dec 1st sin mint crosses


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 28, 2016)

Tomorrow will be day one of sinmint cookies.....can't wait to see how they finish....I vegged for 21 days in solo cups (limited space that's why they stay in solo cups til it's time for flower then they go into 2 gallon smart pots). This will be my first true run of these two phenos. I haven't run these since back in April of this year. I discarded the sinmints that didn't develop any side branching.


----------



## martyg (Sep 28, 2016)

Big ole plat d. Week four she stretched to a little over 6ft


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 28, 2016)

ReddEyez said:


> Just read about a new Sin drop coming to OES. Seven new strains including Sin Mint. Heres the link. Sorry if someone already posted. https://www.rollitup.org/t/oregon-elite-seeds.903923/page-62


Nice. My only issue with OES is he buys like 2 packs of everything so its all sold out in seconds..


----------



## martyg (Sep 28, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Nice. My only issue with OES is he buys like 2 packs of everything so its all sold out in seconds..


Boooo!


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 28, 2016)

Weird I hadn't several sinmints in veg that grew straight up with no side branching. Don't know if It was because I took long cuttings of the mom and rooted her. I think it was a certain pheno I had becaues the other pheno most of them branched out. So I have no need for skinny Minnie's. Time to trash them.


----------



## martyg (Sep 29, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Weird I hadn't several sinmints in veg that grew straight up with no side branching. Don't know if It was because I took long cuttings of the mom and rooted her. I think it was a certain pheno I had becaues the other pheno most of them branched out. So I have no need for skinny Minnie's. Time to trash them. View attachment 3792477


Most of the time if you veg them in bigger pots instead of a solo cup and pinch off the growing tips early in veg will have no shoice but to branch out. I find the lanky plants like that are usually very good. Just got to train em a bit. That pic I posted a few posts up is actually a lanky skinny girl.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 29, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Nice. My only issue with OES is he buys like 2 packs of everything so its all sold out in seconds..


60 pax of DB's sold out in 5 mins last drop.


----------



## martyg (Sep 29, 2016)

Plat d wk9 these two were small when I put into flower and root mass wasn't as big as the one I posted yesterday in wk 4 big difference in size and weight


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 29, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> 60 pax of DB's sold out in 5 mins last drop.



No shit? Good for him then he seems to run his biz like banks should be run.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 1, 2016)

Blue power getting close. this was the runt of 3 ladies.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Oct 2, 2016)

Silverback Jack


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 2, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Blue power getting close. this was the runt of 3 ladies.
> View attachment 3794697 View attachment 3794698


Looking good bro you got a much better looking yield than I this round. All good tho cause I've been tokin on my two BP phenos last two days and they're straight fruity flame. You'll be a happy human.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 3, 2016)

Triple Cherry Diesel Outdoor. Almost ready to come down. Cherry Dubble Bubble pheno


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 5, 2016)

NOOOOO!!!! My order of Raskal Berries from Attitude was confiscated at JFK. Damn, it was the first time I ever had seeds ganked and I've been ordering for years. Was really looking forward to Raskal Berries and of course they sold out pretty quick. Didn't pay for any shipping guarantee so I supposed I'm SOL.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 5, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> NOOOOO!!!! My order of Raskal Berries from Attitude was confiscated at JFK. Damn, it was the first time I ever had seeds ganked and I've been ordering for years. Was really looking forward to Raskal Berries and of course they sold out pretty quick. Didn't pay for any shipping guarantee so I supposed I'm SOL.


Damn they must've sent them really shitty cus I don't think I've heard of anyone getting them snagged through there. I never get guaranteed shipping cus I never had to worry but looks like if I go Euro I need to so I won't be losing money. Sorry bro I know you was looking forward to them babies. This is why I try to go USA unless I really really must go Euro


----------



## Ray black (Oct 5, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> View attachment 3792215 View attachment 3792212 Tomorrow will be day one of sinmint cookies.....can't wait to see how they finish....I vegged for 21 days in solo cups (limited space that's why they stay in solo cups til it's time for flower then they go into 2 gallon smart pots). This will be my first true run of these two phenos. I haven't run these since back in April of this year. I discarded the sinmints that didn't develop any side branching.View attachment 3792209


I rock T5s and solo cups too sometimes


Into 2 gallons if they need to stretch in veg and finally 3 or 5 gallons in flower depending

Love solo cups though, just gotta punch holes in the bottoms of the cups. They are perfect


----------



## Ray black (Oct 5, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> NOOOOO!!!! My order of Raskal Berries from Attitude was confiscated at JFK. Damn, it was the first time I ever had seeds ganked and I've been ordering for years. Was really looking forward to Raskal Berries and of course they sold out pretty quick. Didn't pay for any shipping guarantee so I supposed I'm SOL.


No!! Fuckers


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn they must've sent them really shitty cus I don't think I've heard of anyone getting them snagged through there. I never get guaranteed shipping cus I never had to worry but looks like if I go Euro I need to so I won't be losing money. Sorry bro I know you was looking forward to them babies. This is why I try to go USA unless I really really must go Euro


What do you recommend for some good US banks? 

Attitude has been nice about it. Even though I didn't get guaranteed shipping, they said they would resend the original order when a new order is placed. But now I'm not so sure about buying overseas. Plus I know they are not going to have Raskal Berries anytime soon.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 6, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> What do you recommend for some good US banks?
> 
> Attitude has been nice about it. Even though I didn't get guaranteed shipping, they said they would resend the original order when a new order is placed. But now I'm not so sure about buying overseas. Plus I know they are not going to have Raskal Berries anytime soon.


I like oregoneliteseeds, thedankteam, greatlakesgenetics, jamesbeancompany, greenline, sourpatchseeds, seedsherenow, seedvaultofca. May be missing a few more but those are the ones most people but from

I would order something else just so you don't be assed out and just get the guarantee to make sure. Yea who knows when those will be back around so if they can send you anywhere I would jump on it and buy another pack I may want. I only order overseas when nobody in USA has them in stock and it's a must have for me


----------



## Ray black (Oct 6, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Blue power getting close. this was the runt of 3 ladies.
> View attachment 3794697 View attachment 3794698


looks tasty man!

is she sour, sweet, or diesel? 

they all end up tasting the same..... she looks like my sour keeper


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 7, 2016)

Ray black said:


> looks tasty man!
> 
> is she sour, sweet, or diesel?
> 
> they all end up tasting the same..... she looks like my sour keeper


This one hasn't come down yet, prob a couple more days. I had two others, one is more sweet, but sour citrus, like a lemon head or starburst. The other has citrus, but with more of a diesel background/finish. This one definitely seems more sour, but hard to tell. I'll know in a couple weeks!


----------



## Ray black (Oct 7, 2016)

Amazing strain... Truly 


I am keeping all my BP beans and most of the crosses I have with her, in the vault. She is special.

Got a sour and a diesel keeper from my runs, vegging them back up now. They will be around for a long time.

Best strain I have run into.


----------



## Ray black (Oct 7, 2016)

My Plat D keeper is bonkers guys, pics soon

I don't think there is any Blue Power in her........cooooookies


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 8, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Amazing strain... Truly
> 
> 
> I am keeping all my BP beans and most of the crosses I have with her, in the vault. She is special.
> ...


Sounds like you got a real winner man, that's gold!! Sin city has some straight fire for sure!



Ray black said:


> My Plat D keeper is bonkers guys, pics soon
> 
> I don't think there is any Blue Power in her........cooooookies


Ding ding ding. Wnner winner chicken dinner  can't wait to see it!!


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 8, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Amazing strain... Truly
> 
> 
> I am keeping all my BP beans and most of the crosses I have with her, in the vault. She is special.
> ...


Blue power is the only thing i have run from sin city, and it definitely impressed me. Definitely unique, still have 11 seeds left! I'll be paying attention next drop for those sin mints everyone keeps talking about!


----------



## testiclees (Oct 8, 2016)

C'mon man no one is growing a Grape Nightmare form the OES last drop? I moved on that shit like a bitch yo.
This plant has been outside at 40°N until this week. It's under 1230/1130 for 5 days. Stretched like crazy. Looks like i gave it N, I didnt.
Am considering putting it in a bigger pot. Because of space concerns it's in a 3 gal. I almost always go 7 gal min.


----------



## Ray black (Oct 8, 2016)

testiclees said:


> C'mon man no one is growing a Grape Nightmare form the OES last drop? I moved on that shit like a bitch yo.
> This plant has been outside at 40°N until this week. It's under 1230/1130 for 5 days. Stretched like crazy. Looks like i gave it N, I didnt.
> Am considering putting it in a bigger pot. Because of space concerns it's in a 3 gal. I almost always go 7 gal min.
> View attachment 3799786 View attachment 3799787




Can't wait to see this, WN is a solid ass parent plant

I love how the tops fans point to the lights like she's praying or celebrating.... Unmistakable WN trait, beauty


----------



## testiclees (Oct 8, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Can't wait to see this, WN is a solid ass parent plant
> 
> I love how the tops fans point to the lights like she's praying or celebrating.... Unmistakable WN trait, beauty


I have a super bright flower room. She didn't recoil at all. I expected a bit of a transition because in her outside location it was shady and few hours of direct light. But much of the stretch was under those outdoor conditions.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 9, 2016)

Sinmints coming along nicely. This one grew some balls towards the very bottom of the plant. I snipped them weeks ago and haven't seen anything since then. I've just started flowing its clone. Hopefully the herm trait was a fluke.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> Sinmints coming along nicely. This one grew some balls towards the very bottom of the plant. I snipped them weeks ago and haven't seen anything since then. I've just started flowing its clone. Hopefully the herm trait was a fluke. View attachment 3800541


It's cookies bro bound to happen but good thing it was low on the plant. Most likely not getting enough light but always lollipop cookies if you can should help with them low balls. Can't wait to see it finish it for you. I'm looking forward to having some bugs of this again


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 9, 2016)

@akhiymjames do you happen to know off hand the expected finish time for Tangerine Power? I know I've seen the info before but I can't out my finger in it so I figured I'd ask you since you seem to be a walking strain index lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @akhiymjames do you happen to know off hand the expected finish time for Tangerine Power? I know I've seen the info before but I can't out my finger in it so I figured I'd ask you since you seem to be a walking strain index lol


Def a 9-10 week cross being its a Agent Orange cross but if you find a real dom Blue Power pheno could be 8-9 weeks but most gonna be 9-10 with 10 weeks + being the best IMHO


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 9, 2016)

Ok so I got 2 or 3 weeks left to go, maybe a bit more. I'm assuming this same info applies to the fem version as well, guess I should have specified that lol. Thank you kindly good sir!


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's cookies bro bound to happen but good thing it was low on the plant. Most likely not getting enough light but always lollipop cookies if you can should help with them low balls. Can't wait to see it finish it for you. I'm looking forward to having some bugs of this again


Thanks for that info! Yes, the lower growth that hermed was definitely not getting enough light. I'll make sure to clean it up better on future grows of this clone. Waiting to see if the smoke is worth it still. It sure looks and smells like it will be worth keeping. I've been popping like 2 seeds at a time from a 15 pack I bought a long time ago since I heard everyone was having such a hard time finding them these days. Got to make it last and hopefully find a nice male. But maybe too risky breeding with this herm-prone strain.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 10, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> Got to make it last and hopefully find a nice male. But maybe too risky breeding with this herm-prone strain.


Take clones and run them. Clone runs eliminate herms a good portion of the time.

Sometimes with good genetics the reward outweighs the risk. No reason not to make the X you want and try.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 10, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> Thanks for that info! Yes, the lower growth that hermed was definitely not getting enough light. I'll make sure to clean it up better on future grows of this clone. Waiting to see if the smoke is worth it still. It sure looks and smells like it will be worth keeping. I've been popping like 2 seeds at a time from a 15 pack I bought a long time ago since I heard everyone was having such a hard time finding them these days. Got to make it last and hopefully find a nice male. But maybe too risky breeding with this herm-prone strain.


If really trying to create a stable strain with cookies it's gonna take some work and nice numbers to get that herm trait out of it. Cookies are good and it f right phenos are used can get away from that trait but it will always be there unless fully worked. I love this cross and will be doing some work with it I think it's worth it but I'm not trying to be a major breeder most stuff is for me and good friends I've made here.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If really trying to create a stable strain with cookies it's gonna take some work and nice numbers to get that herm trait out of it. Cookies are good and it f right phenos are used can get away from that trait but it will always be there unless fully worked. I love this cross and will be doing some work with it I think it's worth it but I'm not trying to be a major breeder most stuff is for me and good friends I've made here.


James speaks the truth.

An old man once told me... You can take the cookies out of the herm....but you can't take the herm out of the cookies... Or something like that...


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Oct 11, 2016)

My sequoias are starting to purple nicely. Can't get this whole plant in the picture, she's about 3.5 feet tall, and about 7-8 feet wide.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 11, 2016)

GranolaCornhola said:


> View attachment 3802126
> 
> My sequoias are starting to purple nicely. Can't get this whole plant in the picture, she's about 3.5 feet tall, and about 7-8 feet wide.


Nice! Lets see some close ups 

Been meaning to try that sequoia...one day.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Can't wait to see this, WN is a solid ass parent plant
> 
> I love how the tops fans point to the lights like she's praying or celebrating.... Unmistakable WN trait, beauty


The abrupt switch to bright light of flower room had no effect on the stretch. She's still going, moving on her like a bitch


----------



## blackforest (Oct 11, 2016)

Here are a couple nightmare cookies. Transplanted them to larger pots and am going to put them into flower in a few days. I was not thrilled with my Gogi OG, or sinmint runs. They just didn't have that kick for me. I have some seeds from a selfie'd blue power pheno I love and am almost out so I decided to pop some of those. Anyone have experience with nightmare cookies? Smells good so far. Also have 2 the fuzz's going now about 6 weeks into flower, they look pretty stellar.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 11, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Here are a couple nightmare cookies. Transplanted them to larger pots and am going to put them into flower in a few days. I was not thrilled with my Gogi OG, or sinmint runs. They just didn't have that kick for me. I have some seeds from a selfie'd blue power pheno I love and am almost out so I decided to pop some of those. Anyone have experience with nightmare cookies? Smells good so far. Also have 2 the fuzz's going now about 6 weeks into flower, they look pretty stellar.
> 
> View attachment 3802673


Look nice!


----------



## blackforest (Oct 11, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Look nice!


Thanks man. They have been in a crowded 2x4 tent. So far they smell really good. I have 3 confirmed females so far, I hope they bring the dank. Not sure what to run next, so much good stuff out there.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 11, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Thanks man. They have been in a crowded 2x4 tent. So far they smell really good. I have 3 confirmed females so far, I hope they bring the dank. Not sure what to run next, so much good stuff out there.


Hopefully you get one of the dark phenos I've seen from skord on ig. Pure fire. I do wanna drop some nightmare cookies this season


----------



## martyg (Oct 21, 2016)

Totally weird my sinfully sour isnin wk 8 and I moved it in my other room that's in wk 3 and they look to be about the same


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 21, 2016)

martyg said:


> Totally weird my sinfully sour isnin wk 8 and I moved it in my other room that's in wk 3 and they look to be about the same


Where you get them beans from? Something not right


----------



## martyg (Oct 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Where you get them beans from? Something not right


Attitude. They were sealed. Legit sims gear. Idk. My pd took forever to flower too but not this long. I was gonna trash it but decided to throw in my other room


----------



## johny22 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hey marty how did sins skunk turn out???


----------



## martyg (Oct 21, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Hey marty how did sins skunk turn out???


Idk if I have a good pheno. This one looks like hemp. I'll try more beans soon just in the middle of making new rooms


----------



## johny22 (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback martyg


----------



## martyg (Oct 21, 2016)

I seriously had problems with sins skunk and sinfully sour. It's depressing


----------



## martyg (Oct 21, 2016)

johny22 said:


> Thanks for the feedback martyg


I'm sure I got a good pheno hidden in these beans I have left. Don't always get good ones. Sometimes only one. Not giving up. I'm even gonna flower the clones to be sure.


----------



## Ray black (Oct 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's cookies bro bound to happen but good thing it was low on the plant. Most likely not getting enough light but always lollipop cookies if you can should help with them low balls. Can't wait to see it finish it for you. I'm looking forward to having some bugs of this again



Good advice

My PD hasn't hermied yet though, been lucky


----------



## Ray black (Oct 22, 2016)

martyg said:


> Attitude. They were sealed. Legit sims gear. Idk. My pd took forever to flower too but not this long. I was gonna trash it but decided to throw in my other room



What's your temp?

I know u know what you're doing....just asking.

Think I said this before, but, high heat and PH issues can do that


If youre having it with multiple strains, something is happening bro


----------



## martyg (Oct 22, 2016)

Ray black said:


> What's your temp?
> 
> I know u know what you're doing....just asking.
> 
> ...


Temps steady 78 co2 1250ppm. Using ph perfect connoisseur. Only happenin to sinfully sour. All 3 of them


----------



## martyg (Oct 22, 2016)

Sinfully sour 8wks something's fucked


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 22, 2016)

martyg said:


> Sinfully sour 8wks something's fuckedView attachment 3811539 View attachment 3811541


Whats your run off man..


----------



## martyg (Oct 22, 2016)

Ray black said:


> What's your temp?
> 
> I know u know what you're doing....just asking.
> 
> ...


 Here's what the rest of the room looks like. Wk 8 been flushing for 8 days now. So I don't believe its something I did idk. But everything else is on schedule.


----------



## martyg (Oct 22, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Whats your run off man..


Run off has been 1200ppm. Going in at 1000-1150ppm


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 22, 2016)

martyg said:


> Here's what the rest of the room looks like. Wk 8 been flushing for 8 days now. So I don't believe its something I did idk. But everything else is on schedule.
> View attachment 3811754 View attachment 3811756 View attachment 3811757View attachment 3811758


Fuckin wow mate, that is WILD


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 22, 2016)

@martyg Was gonna suggest light leak or timer issue throwing cycle off but you have other girls in there flowering ok?

Edit: Nevermind, I never pay attention lol you literally just posted the other girls. Well I think you said you're going to try flowering cuts out. I would start some cuts on a clean slate and just see what happens.


----------



## martyg (Oct 22, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> @martyg Was gonna suggest light leak or timer issue throwing cycle off but you have other girls in there flowering ok?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I never pay attention lol you literally just posted the other girls. Well I think you said you're going to try flowering cuts out. I would start some cuts on a clean slate and just see what happens.


Lol yessir I already have the clones transplanted. I don't give up that easy


----------



## Ray black (Oct 23, 2016)

martyg said:


> Here's what the rest of the room looks like. Wk 8 been flushing for 8 days now. So I don't believe its something I did idk. But everything else is on schedule.
> View attachment 3811754 View attachment 3811756 View attachment 3811757View attachment 3811758


Your stuff is on point as usual and looks fire.. iDK man..

I had the exact same looking issue though, I gave up on her too....



Everytime I see your room and those big bushses, u always admire the space and plants you got going.. you'll figure it out, probably shit plants


----------



## martyg (Oct 23, 2016)

Ray black said:


> Your stuff is on point as usual and looks fire.. iDK man..
> 
> I had the exact same looking issue though, I gave up on her too....
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot man I appreciate that. Haven't been posting in awhile been busy making my rooms bigger. I got all my DE fixtures now and should have them hung up by tomorrow. My other room I'm gonna run vertical.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 23, 2016)

martyg said:


> Here's what the rest of the room looks like. Wk 8 been flushing for 8 days now. So I don't believe its something I did idk. But everything else is on schedule.
> View attachment 3811754 View attachment 3811756 View attachment 3811757View attachment 3811758


Those faded beauties the plat delights?


----------



## martyg (Oct 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Those faded beauties the plat delights?


 Plat d. Love how they turn colour. Coming down soon.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 23, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3812597 View attachment 3812602Plat d. Love how they turn colour. Coming down soon.


Dam they look primo bro


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Oct 24, 2016)

Just chopped my key lime cake, don't know what type of cannabis voodoo magic sin city put in that white nightmare but the plant was about 5 foot tall and 8 feet wide. I'll have to post pics when i can find my cord to download them. Grew alot like sequoia strawberry, vigorously, and had lots of bud. Was pretty sensitive to the nutes though, unlike the strawberries. The only thing I don't like about them is that they smell like some yeasty skunky funk. No lime, no sweet tart candy smell, just funk. Maybe things will change after drying/curing, really hope so.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 24, 2016)

How was the sequoia strawberry smell?


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 24, 2016)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Just chopped my key lime cake, don't know what type of cannabis voodoo magic sin city put in that white nightmare but the plant was about 5 foot tall and 8 feet wide. I'll have to post pics when i can find my cord to download them. Grew alot like sequoia strawberry, vigorously, and had lots of bud. Was pretty sensitive to the nutes though, unlike the strawberries. The only thing I don't like about them is that they smell like some yeasty skunky funk. No lime, no sweet tart candy smell, just funk. Maybe things will change after drying/curing, really hope so.


Maybe just the pheno man?


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Oct 24, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> How was the sequoia strawberry smell?



I had four. While flowering two smelled funky/skunky, one smelled like some type of rubbery/fruity smell. One actually had a strawberry/fruity smell, of course this was my lightest yielder of the plants. I cloned her anyhow. Maybe things will change after drying and curing. I do seem to have the shittiest luck when it comes to phenos though. The plants themselves are awesome, high yielding, tolerant, take nutes well, purpled up in cold weather. You really need to cage them though, their branches seem to have difficulty holding the weight the last few weeks. 

I grew a lemon walker freebie, it was really frosty and vigorous, but smelled like a wet dog, well, like a wet dog that just rolled in a mud puddle, and sat on your couch for hours in 90 degree heat. Didn't smell at all like the "sweet lemon, kush concentrate" as advertised. I'm sure it will get me to where I need to be though.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 24, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3812597 View attachment 3812602Plat d. Love how they turn colour. Coming down soon.


You make any crosses with those plat d?


----------



## martyg (Oct 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You make any crosses with those plat d?


Those are in the process.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 24, 2016)

martyg said:


> Those are in the process.


Boo yah  what are Ya gonna knock her up with


----------



## martyg (Oct 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Boo yah  what are Ya gonna knock her up with


I have males of plat d as well going to make plat d f1s. Prob cross sinfully sour and sour secret and more. Also have sinfully sour males. My partner in breeding takes care of those. Prob have beans in the coming months. I have a big library of strains. The crosses can be endless lol


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 24, 2016)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Just chopped my key lime cake, don't know what type of cannabis voodoo magic sin city put in that white nightmare but the plant was about 5 foot tall and 8 feet wide. I'll have to post pics when i can find my cord to download them. Grew alot like sequoia strawberry, vigorously, and had lots of bud .


Blue Dream for sure is the culprit. Insane vigor and yield and it translates well into X's.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 24, 2016)

My sinmint cookies a couple weeks later. The balls have not reappeared, and they're not showing up on the clone in flower now.


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 25, 2016)

larry bird 77 said:


> my rem a mountain of sugarView attachment 3417068


got some REM going right now from some seeeds i got few year back.. that stuff looks like fire. great grow man!!


----------



## greencropper (Oct 25, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3812597 View attachment 3812602Plat d. Love how they turn colour. Coming down soon.


my Plat D's are getting some Mendobreath & Bright Moments pollen on them in a few mths, yours are inspiring man, great job!


----------



## R.Raider (Oct 25, 2016)

I just ordered a pack of White Nightmare. Hoping to use them as replacement for my Blue Dream(HSO). I love my Blue Dream but for some reason it's giving me issues in dwc veg lately and I can't seem to get it figured out.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 25, 2016)

R.Raider said:


> I just ordered a pack of White Nightmare. Hoping to use them as replacement for my Blue Dream(HSO). I love my Blue Dream but for some reason it's giving me issues in dwc veg lately and I can't seem to get it figured out.


The REM is a Blue Dream hybrid


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 25, 2016)

greencropper said:


> my Plat D's are getting some Mendobreath & Bright Moments pollen on them in a few mths, yours are inspiring man, great job!


Delightful breath lol that's awesome and would be a pretty cool combo.


----------



## R.Raider (Oct 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> The REM is a Blue Dream hybrid


Shit, maybe i should of ordered that instead? How is the White Nightmare in comparison to the hso blue dream?


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 25, 2016)

R.Raider said:


> Shit, maybe i should of ordered that instead? How is the White Nightmare in comparison to the hso blue dream?


I really don't know


----------



## R.Raider (Oct 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I really don't know


Alright, fair enough. I'll give the White Nightmares a shot first since I already ordered them.


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> The REM is a Blue Dream hybrid


I got some REM and some Whitenightmare going... Ill post pics later when i get around to taking them. im working with a samsung gallaxey 3 so.... with a cracked screen.. lol. i need a new phone dang..


----------



## martyg (Oct 25, 2016)

Plat d and dream beaver shat


----------



## martyg (Oct 30, 2016)

Plat d 9wks


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 30, 2016)

martyg said:


> Plat d 9wks View attachment 3818542


DANK!! Awesome work man!!


----------



## martyg (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh yeah I finally got a pit boss girl


----------



## jucee (Nov 1, 2016)

is it impossible to get sinmint cookies these days?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 1, 2016)

jucee said:


> is it impossible to get sinmint cookies these days?


Release coming soon it sounds like..been sold out a minute now.


----------



## martyg (Nov 2, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Release coming soon it sounds like..been sold out a minute now.


When lol


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 2, 2016)

martyg said:


> When lol


I think someone said December. Sin mint and sin mint f2 as well as sin mint crosses. 

They were supposed to test Moon Mint which is sin mint x aliens on moonshine (or vice versa can't remember) this round but never got to it I'm hoping they release it.


----------



## martyg (Nov 2, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I think someone said December. Sin mint and sin mint f2 as well as sin mint crosses.
> 
> They were supposed to test Moon Mint which is sin mint x aliens on moonshine (or vice versa can't remember) this round but never got to it I'm hoping they release it.


I'll be waiting for this drop!!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 2, 2016)

Sin mints are for nerds


----------



## Jdubb203 (Nov 3, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Sin mints are for nerds


I remember when sinmints seeds was everywhere they was collecting dust on shelf at my local dispensary. Now it's gone people want it bad lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 3, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Sin mints are for nerds


Gotta buy buy buy!!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 3, 2016)

The more I think about it the sin mint f2s sound really exciting. I bet some really awesome phenos pop up in the second generation. Cookie crosses are a dime a dozen these days but they somehow really hit the mark with the sin mint/bp combo. Can't wait to hunt through em.


----------



## martyg (Nov 6, 2016)

I take that back about the sins skunk. She just needed more time. Turned out nice. I'll let ya know how she smokes when dried


----------



## johny22 (Nov 18, 2016)

Just popped my sins skunk, i'll be keen for the smoke report Martyg


----------



## SpeedDemon4 (Nov 23, 2016)

Just popped a rose and over the moon kush here. Is there any info out on the cookies release?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 23, 2016)

SpeedDemon4 said:


> Just popped a rose and over the moon kush here. Is there any info out on the cookies release?


Sin said around xmas time for the cookies release


----------



## johny22 (Nov 28, 2016)

Finally found a pic of the this strain doesnt she look amazing!!! glad i got these beans now might even buy a few packs while there still in stock got a couple of these girls goin right nw, nice job to the grower u raised that lady well


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 29, 2016)

New list or partial list of sin drop according to OES. Figured id drop it here...

SinMint Cookies
Platinum DeLights
Nightmare Cookies
Blue Lime Pie

Forum Cut GSC BX
UFO Cookies 
SinMint Pie
Mint Lemonade 
Slyme Cookies
Strawberry Short Cookie


What do you guys think? UFO I assume is aliens on moonshine x sin mint? Slymer cross sounds sick too. 

Only 10 packs each at OES. Looks like ill be waiting for Dank team unless I got a quick enough finger lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 29, 2016)

I didn't see any testing going on for any of these strains via their forum. Kinda weird unless they didn't wanna give these strains to testers. Who knows


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 29, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> New list or partial list of sin drop according to OES. Figured id drop it here...
> 
> SinMint Cookies
> Platinum DeLights
> ...


Shit!! Sinmint pie, Mint Lemonade, slyme cookies and strawberry short cookie...they sound good!! I hope some testing did occur though, mainly due to the unpredictability of gsc!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 29, 2016)

@Thefarmer12 did OES say when the drop is likely to happen?


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> @Thefarmer12 did OES say when the drop is likely to happen?


Toby said mid December for the Sin City drop


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 29, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Toby said mid December for the Sin City drop


Awesome, thanks man


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Awesome, thanks man


Apparently there is a line forming so you'd better be quick on the trigger lol. Personally I'm sitting out this round as I have no interest in cookies crosses. I hear they can be finicky and my thumb isn't green enough yet for me to attempt it lol


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 29, 2016)

Does anyone know the crosses on the new ones?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 29, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Apparently there is a line forming so you'd better be quick on the trigger lol. Personally I'm sitting out this round as I have no interest in cookies crosses. I hear they can be finicky and my thumb isn't green enough yet for me to attempt it lol


Yeah all good man, I'm more intrigued with the new crosses than the sinmints. Can definitely be finicky for sure!


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 29, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Does anyone know the crosses on the new ones?





eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah all good man, I'm more intrigued with the new crosses than the sinmints. Can definitely be finicky for sure!


I heard most of the crosses are based off a sinmint male so most if not all would be cookie crosses. Though whether that's true or speculation remains to be seen


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 29, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> I heard most of the crosses are based off a sinmint male so most if not all would be cookie crosses. Though whether that's true or speculation remains to be seen


Yeah that's cool, I've still got half a pack of sinmint cookies, was more interested in the cookie crosses...whether I buy some though, will depend on my trigger finger ha ha


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 29, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Does anyone know the crosses on the new ones?


These are assumptions so take w/ a grain of salt...

UFO cookies = aliens on moonshine x sin mint
Sinmint pie = cherry pie (or maybe the platinum cherry cannabliss has been usimg??? X sin mint
Slyme cookies = Chernobyl slymer cut x sin mint
Strawberry short cookie = seqouia strawberry x sin mint
Mint Lemonade = ??? I'm lost on this one

Again just guesses. I'd also assume forum BX is forum x sin mint.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 29, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I didn't see any testing going on for any of these strains via their forum. Kinda weird unless they didn't wanna give these strains to testers. Who knows


Yeah they mentioned testing moon mint which I assume is now ufo cookies. Was bummed cause I wanted to try one of the new ones ahead of the drop  Hoping to hear about winter testers soon, not looking good tho. Cannabliss said there's "nothing to test".




eastcoastmo said:


> @Thefarmer12 did OES say when the drop is likely to happen?


As someone said December which is good cause I'll have time to accumulate bean savings lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 29, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah they mentioned testing moon mint which I assume is now ufo cookies. Was bummed cause I wanted to try one of the new ones ahead of the drop  Hoping to hear about winter testers soon, not looking good tho. Cannabliss said there's "nothing to test".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet as bro, cheers man


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah they mentioned testing moon mint which I assume is now ufo cookies. Was bummed cause I wanted to try one of the new ones ahead of the drop  Hoping to hear about winter testers soon, not looking good tho. Cannabliss said there's "nothing to test".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recall the moon mint being on the tester list but don't recall anybody actually receiving that one. No logs of it


----------



## martyg (Nov 30, 2016)

Been absent for awhile doing renos. But man can't wait for this drop to happen. Also will post some pics of my new set up, should be done within a week. I'll be running full DE fixtures in one room and in my other I'm going vertical. Should interesting to say the least. Also working on something new. For my cooling system. It takes up half my old flowering space. But anyways if it works I'll be running my ac 3/4 less during the year. I'll keep everyone posted


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 30, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> New list or partial list of sin drop according to OES. Figured id drop it here...
> 
> *Forum Cut GSC BX*
> 
> Only 10 packs each at OES. Looks like ill be waiting for Dank team unless I got a quick enough finger lol


Any info on this? I was going to try and get some SinMint, but those look interesting


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 30, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Any info on this? I was going to try and get some SinMint, but those look interesting


No idea as of right now. Guessing forum x sin mint if they're sticking with the sin mint dad for all the crosses. Forum is the mom of sin mint so that'd be a BX.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I recall the moon mint being on the tester list but don't recall anybody actually receiving that one. No logs of it


Someone just started a late log on hotd for the moon mint I believe


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 30, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Someone just started a late log on hotd for the moon mint I believe


Oh reallyyy. I'll have to scope it out. That was the one I wanted to test bad ha


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Oh reallyyy. I'll have to scope it out. That was the one I wanted to test bad ha


Under grow logs as moonshine mint


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 2, 2016)

Lil blue lime pie bud porn just hit 7 1/2 weeks blue power dominant pheno


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 2, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> Lil blue lime pie bud porn just hit 7 1/2 weeks blue power dominant pheno


Love those key lime trichs. Making me wana pop mine now..


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 2, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Love those key lime trichs. Making me wana pop mine now..


I've got a pack of these as well, dunno when I'll run em.
The freebies that came with them sound almost better, "power nap" & "LV sour bubba"


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 2, 2016)

Medical Glue fem, 7 weeks-ish. Looking forward to harvest, and I am running a couple clones from a different bean right behind this.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 2, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Love those key lime trichs. Making me wana pop mine now..


Your sitting on gold my friend been running whole rooms of it really is that good.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 2, 2016)

Had my pheno featured in march issue of culture mag.
http://ireadculture.com/blue-lime-pie-2/


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's cookies bro bound to happen but good thing it was low on the plant. Most likely not getting enough light but always lollipop cookies if you can should help with them low balls. Can't wait to see it finish it for you. I'm looking forward to having some bugs of this again


Did you ever make any seeds of that frutie pebbles yet the smells and tast like bebbles seral?I hope you can read my bad spelling.i would love to have some of them seeds,as I said befor a friend grew one fem seed of it and it smelled and tasted just like fruity pebbles ceral that you eat for breakfast in the morning.thanks.....ky..you can pm me if you like.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 7, 2016)

So I had to chop my Medical Glue at just over 8 weeks, she could have run longer, but I am not sad...


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 8, 2016)

So y'all see sin dropping a forum cut bx thoughts lol ???


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 8, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> So y'all see sin dropping a forum cut bx thoughts lol ???


I got chimeras cookies s1 im good


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 8, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> So y'all see sin dropping a forum cut bx thoughts lol ???


I'm shootin for the sin mints but its a good back up incase the sin mint sell out quick.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 8, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> So y'all see sin dropping a forum cut bx thoughts lol ???


They just posted that 4 hrs ago that seed is coming soon on IG


----------



## martyg (Dec 9, 2016)

Finally starting to throw down some beans. Now that renos are coming to an end. Here's what I started. Rhubarb pie
Blue lime slyme
Silverback jack 
Triple cherry diesel
Blue lime pie
Grape nightmare
Along with some exotic genetix gear.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 10, 2016)

martyg said:


> Finally starting to throw down some beans. Now that renos are coming to an end. Here's what I started. Rhubarb pie
> Blue lime slyme
> Silverback jack
> Triple cherry diesel
> ...


Nice line up you should be happy with all of those. I'll be growing the triple cherry and BLP alongside ya this round. Really wanna pop my rhubarb too.


----------



## blackforest (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm finishing up some Nightmare Cookies. 66 days in, going to chop on Thurs. Been sampling lowers and I'll tell you what. Winner winner. Super uplifting clear motivating high. Nice frost and very nice berry smell. Very impressed so far. I'll post some pics when I chop her. I'll be running her again for sure. I love uplifting strains and she takes the cake.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 14, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> Did you ever make any seeds of that frutie pebbles yet the smells and tast like bebbles seral?I hope you can read my bad spelling.i would love to have some of them seeds,as I said befor a friend grew one fem seed of it and it smelled and tasted just like fruity pebbles ceral that you eat for breakfast in the morning.thanks.....ky..you can pm me if you like.


AKHIYMJAMES..........Did you ever work that line and make beans yet of that frutie pebbles ceral,?I hope you can read my bad spelling we talked about this a few months ago?


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 14, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> AKHIYMJAMES..........Did you ever work that line and make beans yet of that frutie pebbles ceral,?I hope you can read my bad spelling we talked about this a few months ago?


I think he may have lost his cut , he had troubles with the mom room and lost a LOT of stock .


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 14, 2016)

Let the camping begin


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3853117 Let the camping begin


Keep that shiz on the dl broooo


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 14, 2016)

too late


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2016)

Medical Glue fem nugs shaping up: ratty like some acdc I have seen, but triched-out like gg4, smells a lot like the glue already, two days in jar. I trim like an asshole, it is 90% personal.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 14, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Medical Glue fem nugs shaping up: ratty like some acdc I have seen, but triched-out like gg4, smells a lot like the glue already, two days in jar. I trim like an asshole, it is 90% personal.


Lmao "trim like an asshole"


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3853117 Let the camping begin


Awesome for people that live in the US. I wonder if other banks will get the restock....I doubt it!


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Awesome for people that live in the US. I wonder if other banks will get the restock....I doubt it!


I don't know but I know TDT usually always get the restock first then the stranglers. But if you order don't expect fast shipping


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I don't know but I know TDT usually always get the restock first then the stranglers. But if you order don't expect fast shipping


Yeah that's true! Dunno if I'd trust TDT though after all the crazy shit that's happened recently. He doesnt ship.to Australia now anyway!


----------



## infinite313 (Dec 14, 2016)

It says that it's under new ownership and is now called Seeds and Clone Ranch so who knows what's going on there.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah that's true! Dunno if I'd trust TDT though after all the crazy shit that's happened recently. He doesnt ship.to Australia now anyway!


Sounds like I got my order just in time.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I think he may have lost his cut , he had troubles with the mom room and lost a LOT of stock .


I think he has seeds of that strain..ky


----------



## martyg (Dec 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah that's true! Dunno if I'd trust TDT though after all the crazy shit that's happened recently. He doesnt ship.to Australia now anyway!


Yeah screw that place


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 14, 2016)

I don't trust tdt at all. Nobody buy from them


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 15, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I don't trust tdt at all. Nobody but from them


Yeah me neither...no one should order sin mints from them.....  Ill test it out just to see if it goes ok and then you guys can try it out..

On the real though I've never had issues with TDT but this whole "new ownership" thing gives me the willies...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 15, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah me neither...no one should order sin mints from them.....  Ill test it out just to see if it goes ok and then you guys can try it out..
> 
> On the real though I've never had issues with TDT but this whole "new ownership" thing gives me the willies...


Yeah me too, I got two small orders from them this year with no problems, but I have been reading some sketchy shit lately. I honestly don't know where I am going to order from any more. All the uk banks are fucked, now, and OES needs to set up a security certificate...actually, almost none of these sites are encrypted, and they really should be. Maybe I should start a seedbank website myself. Fucking amateur hour out here. (hint hint rollitup, certs are free from letsencrypt.org)


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 15, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Yeah me too, I got two small orders from them this year with no problems, but I have been reading some sketchy shit lately. I honestly don't know where I am going to order from any more. All the uk banks are fucked, now, and OES needs to set up a security certificate...actually, almost none of these sites are encrypted, and they really should be. Maybe I should start a seedbank website myself. Fucking amateur hour out here. (hint hint rollitup, certs are free from letsencrypt.org)


Seriously. Should see a hhtps next to every damn site requesting personal info or especially delicate info like growers personal shit. Don't take much to get your info stolen these days. The free certs don't have the layers that the $ ones do but it beats being completely vulnerable.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 15, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Seriously. Should see a hhtps next to every damn site requesting personal info or especially delicate info like growers personal shit. Don't take much to get your info stolen these days. The free certs don't have the layers that the $ ones do but it beats being completely vulnerable.


The encryption is the same, it is more about the procedures for generating and storing keys, and how trustworthy the Certificate Authority is in that regard. You may know all this already but for anyone who wants to nerd out a bit:
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/18919/are-there-technical-disadvantages-in-using-free-ssl-certificates

I am sold on letsencrypt, their whole mission is to do just what you said, encrypt all sites that ask for sensitive information.
https://letsencrypt.org/about/

Now back to our topic...who has Sin's gear that can be trusted?


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 16, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> AKHIYMJAMES..........Did you ever work that line and make beans yet of that frutie pebbles ceral,?I hope you can read my bad spelling we talked about this a few months ago?





skunkwreck said:


> I think he may have lost his cut , he had troubles with the mom room and lost a LOT of stock .





David Boggs said:


> I think he has seeds of that strain..ky


Your right bro I still have seeds. It's in the work bro promise for sure but Jaw has them available through csbseeds


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Dec 16, 2016)

Guys... ughh. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated, I have a SCS Blue Power that is going now, we'll the funny thing is she's flowering under 24 hr period light cycle!!! Like wtf? I was under the impression she was a photo. Maybe I'm wrong but I don't think so....


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 16, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Guys... ughh. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated, I have a SCS Blue Power that is going now, we'll the funny thing is she's flowering under 24 hr period light cycle!!! Like wtf? I was under the impression she was a photo. Maybe I'm wrong but I don't think so....


I don't think Sin City even produces any autos...do they? Maybe someone at the seedbank pulled a switcheroo?

How much light? Are you 100% certain there is not a timer malfunction? Not trying to be an asshole by asking, just looking for possible causes, because...yeah, that's fucking weird.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 16, 2016)

Sometimes really mature ladies will kick out a few pistils


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 16, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Guys... ughh. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated, I have a SCS Blue Power that is going now, we'll the funny thing is she's flowering under 24 hr period light cycle!!! Like wtf? I was under the impression she was a photo. Maybe I'm wrong but I don't think so....


Is it full blown in flower or just showing pistils? Where you get the beans from Sin City def don't do auto but doesn't mean a pheno can't be an autoflower. Some phenos no matter how much light will flower but hopefully it's just a mature plant in veg


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 16, 2016)

I seen that , with my plants I take it as a good thing but why 24 hr ? Mine r 18


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 16, 2016)

Yeah how long you been vegging sassafras ? Some varieties get impatient and will start flowering if they're good and ready. Haven't heard of it with Blue Power and one of the runs I did with it I vegged for quite a bit. 

Also could have been a switcharoo was this from a single seed purchase or a sealed breeder pack? Not shoppin at Bonza by any chance? Lol


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Is it full blown in flower or just showing pistils? Where you get the beans from Sin City def don't do auto but doesn't mean a pheno can't be an autoflower. Some phenos no matter how much light will flower but hopefully it's just a mature plant in veg


True that James these are f2 so anything's possible lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Is it full blown in flower or just showing pistils? Where you get the beans from Sin City def don't do auto but doesn't mean a pheno can't be an autoflower. Some phenos no matter how much light will flower but hopefully it's just a mature plant in veg


It looks like it's almost done flowering hey, been fully flowering for a while now!


----------



## Schmarmpit (Dec 16, 2016)

I can tend to be a paranoid individual, but I'm having a really hard time telling if my SinMints have mold or are just frosty beyond anything I've seen before. When you crack open these freshly dried buds, it makes like a crystalline powder. You can just tap the buds and the sparkly powder will rain down. Almost like glass dust. It falls pretty quickly too, like it's kind of heavy. I was sure it was mold, but they smell delicious and otherwise have no other signs. I can wipe the powder up in a pile and they all stick together, like hash would. It will roll into a little jelly ball if you gather enough.

Pictured is a clone of this plant. I have already cured and smoked one prior. The first one definitely had fuzzy mold growing deep in the tight buds up top. It was easy to spot the bad spots and I threw the top colas away. But the rest of the plant had the "dust" and I've been smoking it for a while now and feel fine. This clone did not have any fuzzy mold anywhere, I was sure to get the humidity lowered this round. But it still has the dust and I fear spores from the original. None of the other strains I've grown with this have any symptoms. 

Has anyone seen this before with this strain? Hope these dull cell phone pics can help explain. May need a microscope.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 16, 2016)

Hate to say it but mold.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Dec 16, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Hate to say it but mold.


You think? The dust is sticky and will roll up like jelly when rubbed together. Would mold do that? I'll ask it somewhere else, prob shouldn't have asked here. Just thought someone else might have had a Sinmints that did this.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 16, 2016)

Pretty sure but dont count on me. Got a loop or a black light? You will know for sure then.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 16, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> I can tend to be a paranoid individual, but I'm having a really hard time telling if my SinMints have mold or are just frosty beyond anything I've seen before. When you crack open these freshly dried buds, it makes like a crystalline powder. You can just tap the buds and the sparkly powder will rain down. Almost like glass dust. It falls pretty quickly too, like it's kind of heavy. I was sure it was mold, but they smell delicious and otherwise have no other signs. I can wipe the powder up in a pile and they all stick together, like hash would. It will roll into a little jelly ball if you gather enough.
> 
> Pictured is a clone of this plant. I have already cured and smoked one prior. The first one definitely had fuzzy mold growing deep in the tight buds up top. It was easy to spot the bad spots and I threw the top colas away. But the rest of the plant had the "dust" and I've been smoking it for a while now and feel fine. This clone did not have any fuzzy mold anywhere, I was sure to get the humidity lowered this round. But it still has the dust and I fear spores from the original. None of the other strains I've grown with this have any symptoms.
> 
> Has anyone seen this before with this strain? Hope these dull cell phone pics can help explain. May need a microscope.


Looks to me like dank ass bud just dried out in the center from low humidity in flower.

From my experience when you break a bud with bud rot or mold it will go airborne instead of dropping.

The old timers say you can drop in a couple fresh orange peels in the jar and mix it it up every four or so hours for a coupke days and bring moisture back in.

Its not good that you had rot in the room though. With a good air flow its really hard to get rot. What was your air flow temps and rh in the last half of flower?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 16, 2016)

Second pic. Follow your finger straight out to that cloudy spot. Thats mold.

Im not trying to be a D%#& or anything, im just looking out for ya thats all.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Dec 17, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Second pic. Follow your finger straight out to that cloudy spot. Thats mold.
> 
> Im not trying to be a D%#& or anything, im just looking out for ya thats all.


No, I appreciate it. I thought the same thing, but realized it was a spot on my camera lens and the bud didn' t have that spot. After smoking it for weeks without issue and doing lots of tests on the dust, I'm thinking it's just uber-dank. But it's time for a microscope to be sure.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Dec 17, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Looks to me like dank ass bud just dried out in the center from low humidity in flower.
> 
> From my experience when you break a bud with bud rot or mold it will go airborne instead of dropping.
> 
> ...


Yeah, made a mistake to try and combat the cold by turning off the exhaust. RH soared for a week or two. One spot of noticeable mold deep in the top cola. But again, that was the first grow of this Sinmint clone. Second grow I corrected my heat and the RH was very low, like in the 20's entire time. Nothing in the top buds, but still has the dust effect from buds over the entire plant.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 17, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> Yeah, made a mistake to try and combat the cold by turning off the exhaust. RH soared for a week or two. One spot of noticeable mold deep in the top cola. But again, that was the first grow of this Sinmint clone. Second grow I corrected my heat and the RH was very low, like in the 20's entire time. Nothing in the top buds, but still has the dust effect from buds over the entire plant.


You're on the right track. 20% rh will turn the insides to dust. Ideally you want to be around 40-50% but thats hard in the winter without a humidifier. But, theres things you can do after harvest to re moisturize the middles just search for it.

The mold and rot will not spread under 40%rh but it will stay dormant and not die. It will spread again when summer comes and the rh rises.

After your next harvest i would highly recommend everything come down get hand washed with dawn and hot water that you can and put a cap of bleach in a spray bottle of water, spray everything and wipe it down. 

Never stop the airflow in flower you always want the plants dancing and you shouldnt see mold or rot after that.

Let me stop derailing sin citys thread though!


----------



## Schmarmpit (Dec 17, 2016)

It's all good, the thread is back on track. Just a testament to an amazing strain I suppose. I put the "dust" under a USB microscope and it revealed thousands of little tiny glass balls; broken trichome stalks and heads. Zooming in on the bud shows just globs of the glands. No mold in sight everywhere I've looked. The dust is a good dust! I've never seen anything like it. 

This clone was just so strong that I would get insanely high each time I smoked it, much more than others, and I smoke daily. So I would start to freak a bit and wonder if it was because of mold poisoning or something, even though I never felt bad. I can attest that the Sinmints is something special. Don't think I'd be able to see mold spores at this level magnification.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 17, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> It's all good, the thread is back on track. Just a testament to an amazing strain I suppose. I put the "dust" under a USB microscope and it revealed thousands of little tiny glass balls; broken trichome stalks and heads. Zooming in on the bud shows just globs of the glands. No mold in sight everywhere I've looked. The dust is a good dust! I've never seen anything like it.
> 
> This clone was just so strong that I would get insanely high each time I smoked it, much more than others, and I smoke daily. So I would start to freak a bit and wonder if it was because of mold poisoning or something, even though I never felt bad. I can attest that the Sinmints is something special. Don't think I'd be able to see mold spores at this level magnification.
> View attachment 3855702 View attachment 3855703 View attachment 3855704


Nice to see! They focus all their energy on trichome production in low humidity to try and prevent drying out but in the winter its a battle. I cant wait to get sinmint in my room!


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Dec 17, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah how long you been vegging sassafras ? Some varieties get impatient and will start flowering if they're good and ready. Haven't heard of it with Blue Power and one of the runs I did with it I vegged for quite a bit.
> 
> Also could have been a switcharoo was this from a single seed purchase or a sealed breeder pack? Not shoppin at Bonza by any chance? Lol


She's only been in veg 4 weeks which isn't that much at all. And yup that's exactly where she came from...


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Dec 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Is it full blown in flower or just showing pistils? Where you get the beans from Sin City def don't do auto but doesn't mean a pheno can't be an autoflower. Some phenos no matter how much light will flower but hopefully it's just a mature plant in veg


She's in full blown flower.... got that one from Bonza. So it very well could be something completely different then what that said it is. Just has me stumped....


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Dec 17, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I don't think Sin City even produces any autos...do they? Maybe someone at the seedbank pulled a switcheroo?
> 
> How much light? Are you 100% certain there is not a timer malfunction? Not trying to be an asshole by asking, just looking for possible causes, because...yeah, that's fucking weird.


24/hr. Don't even have a timer. I've always ran my vegging ladies under 24/24. Just easier on me. Not to my knowledge SCS doesn't kick out autos at all bro. So she's a weird one. Positive side I haven't seen any nannies as of yet though. Smells bomb as fuck though...


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 17, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> She's in full blown flower.... got that one from Bonza. So it very well could be something completely different then what that said it is. Just has me stumped....


You said Bonza, no reason to be stumped, you got something else. Seems they are notorious for having fake Sin City gear.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Dec 17, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> You said Bonza, no reason to be stumped, you got something else. Seems they are notorious for having fake Sin City gear.


I hear that. Yeah I didn't find that out until after I had placed a 500$ order with the fuckers. Positive note though whatever she is she sure is smelling up the entire room, smells damn good to.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 17, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> It's all good, the thread is back on track. Just a testament to an amazing strain I suppose. I put the "dust" under a USB microscope and it revealed thousands of little tiny glass balls; broken trichome stalks and heads. Zooming in on the bud shows just globs of the glands. No mold in sight everywhere I've looked. The dust is a good dust! I've never seen anything like it.
> 
> This clone was just so strong that I would get insanely high each time I smoked it, much more than others, and I smoke daily. So I would start to freak a bit and wonder if it was because of mold poisoning or something, even though I never felt bad. I can attest that the Sinmints is something special. Don't think I'd be able to see mold spores at this level magnification.
> View attachment 3855702 View attachment 3855703 View attachment 3855704


Good for you man! I figured that was just a cluster of trichs but its hard to tell with mold sometimes. Only way is to get a loupe. You should get that stuff tested if you are in a legal state! Not only will it tell you the cannabinoid levels but the mold levels as well if you're still a little worried. Send it to me in MI and i'll test it for you 

I use inline fans w/ speed controllers that are stronger than necessary for the space usually and never have had mold issues. More airflow the betta and buy a cheap thermometer with humidity!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 17, 2016)

Pretty messed up Bonza are such scammers. I've never seen a Blue Power plant look anything like that plant Sass. I could pick a BP out of a crowd of plants its pretty recognizable compared to some. didn't realize you actually got it from Bonza that is messed up. I'd complain for sure and try to get something out of them if not a refund.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 17, 2016)

@Sassafras¥ sorry you got the Bonza treatment, but it looks like it is decent smoke, at least.


----------



## blackforest (Dec 18, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I'm finishing up some Nightmare Cookies. 66 days in, going to chop on Thurs. Been sampling lowers and I'll tell you what. Winner winner. Super uplifting clear motivating high. Nice frost and very nice berry smell. Very impressed so far. I'll post some pics when I chop her. I'll be running her again for sure. I love uplifting strains and she takes the cake.


Just put these Nightmare Cookies in the jar to finish up. Great strain!


----------



## hayrolld (Dec 18, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Just put these Nightmare Cookies in the jar to finish up. Great strain!
> View attachment 3856392 View attachment 3856390 View attachment 3856391


@blackforest those nightmare cookies look fantastic! Did you do a journal of these? I missed them on the last drop, and they are the top of my list. I would like to see more of how they develop, it always makes the first run easier.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 19, 2016)

.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 19, 2016)

Silverback jack week 6 gg#4 dom looking just like mother some chocolate diesel undertones on this girl.


----------



## blackforest (Dec 19, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> @blackforest those nightmare cookies look fantastic! Did you do a journal of these? I missed them on the last drop, and they are the top of my list. I would like to see more of how they develop, it always makes the first run easier.


I didn't do a journal on these. I had 3 females and they all look the same. It smells like berries and has a nice taste as well. Nice uplifting strain. I'll run her again. I have a couple blue power's I'm running right now, just put them in the flower tent. I really like that strain as well. super frosty.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> It looks like it's almost done flowering hey, been fully flowering for a while now!


So save it for breeding. Maybe it's a freak natural auto or it turned to a long day plant, if that's even possible. But will it go back to veg when cloned? Do you have a pic of this mutant plant?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 19, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> So save it for breeding. Maybe it's a freak natural auto or it turned to a long day plant, if that's even possible. But will it go back to veg when cloned? Do you have a pic of this mutant plant?


Not my plant sorry amigo, it's in @Sassafras¥ grow journal 

Edit- pic is on this page above...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 19, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Just put these Nightmare Cookies in the jar to finish up. Great strain!
> View attachment 3856392 View attachment 3856390 View attachment 3856391


Dude! That is BOSS!! Awesome man


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 19, 2016)

Anyone know where I can score the sequoia strawberry. Only places I found it in stock was midweeksong but only singles and I don't do singles, and Herbies has whole packs left but they only take cash and I don't want to send in my cash just to have them tell me they sold out while they wait for my dough.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 19, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Anyone know where I can score the sequoia strawberry. Only places I found it in stock was midweeksong but only singles and I don't do singles, and Herbies has whole packs left but they only take cash and I don't want to send in my cash just to have them tell me they sold out while they wait for my dough.


Have you looked at Oregon Elite or The Dank Team?


----------



## greencropper (Dec 19, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Just put these Nightmare Cookies in the jar to finish up. Great strain!
> View attachment 3856392 View attachment 3856390 View attachment 3856391


great looking gear bro, glad you posted these pics cos very rare to see anyone growing out this strain!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 19, 2016)

Medical Glue Fem, turned out to be legit fire.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Have you looked at Oregon Elite or The Dank Team?


Yeah, they're sold out. I checked a few other American banks but not seed vault. Not a biggie because I really don't need to buy anymore seeds...But you know how that goes.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 19, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah, they're sold out. I checked a few other American banks but not seed vault. Not a biggie because I really don't need to buy anymore seeds...But you know how that goes.


Ha ha ha yeah man, I know exactly how it goes hey! !


----------



## johny22 (Dec 19, 2016)

Wats up peeps, seen those sin city skunk all sold out on a few seed banks got a small 1 goin in veg atm and i have to say it REEKS! Got high hopes for this 1, seen alot of people gettin hermies though...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 20, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> She's only been in veg 4 weeks which isn't that much at all. And yup that's exactly where she came from...


Oh Sass man, whyyyyyyy? Bonza are well known for the old switcheroo! I think you should jump in the Bonza thread and let the Bonza cocksuckers a lick of reality


----------



## darkzero (Dec 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh Sass man, whyyyyyyy? Bonza are well known for the old switcheroo! I think you should jump in the Bonza thread and let the Bonza cocksuckers a lick of reality


Glad u guys said something about Bonza was looking at Sin City gear on there now I can avoid that bank all together


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 20, 2016)

darkzero said:


> Glad u guys said something about Bonza was looking at Sin City gear on there now I can avoid that bank all together


Definitely best to stay the fuck away hey, you may get your beans but they arent what you pay for!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 20, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Anyone know where I can score the sequoia strawberry. Only places I found it in stock was midweeksong but only singles and I don't do singles, and Herbies has whole packs left but they only take cash and I don't want to send in my cash just to have them tell me they sold out while they wait for my dough.


I have ordered many legit beans from midweeksong. I would buy single from them or Tude or SSC any day for single seeds. Bonza can suck dick selling fake ass beans. Sad to see people keep getting burned on rare beans from them. 



Jdubb203 said:


> Silverback jack week 6 gg#4 dom looking just like mother some chocolate diesel undertones on this girl.


Looks just like the keeper I used to have. 11 weeker for me chunky buds of straight diesel gas with the chocolate undertones in flower. None in finished and cure all diesel gas. Looks good need to revisit again I liked the lemon candy diesel phenos too. Got some crosses with a male from it too I need to get into soon


----------



## Beemo (Dec 20, 2016)

sm dropping soon
hopefully i get a couple packs my damm self 
my last sm organic grow


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 20, 2016)

just got an order in at dank team for 2 packs of sinmint


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 20, 2016)

Sin mints sold out in about 5 min on tdt...I missed em


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 20, 2016)

oGeeFarms said:


> just got an order in at dank team for 2 packs of sinmint


Fuck you


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Fuck you


oregon elite dropping em later today.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 20, 2016)

I acted quick and had a pack in my cart but was trying add a pack of something else and it wasn't showing both packs in the same cart. Weird. I got slyme cookies and mint pie. And that concludes my bean purchases for the year


----------



## firsttimeARE (Dec 20, 2016)

How do people checkout that fast?

I added the second I saw them when it said 5 packs left and clicked check out right after and it said inventory issues.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I acted quick and had a pack in my cart but was trying add a pack of something else and it wasn't showing both packs in the same cart. Weird. I got slyme cookies and mint pie. And that concludes my bean purchases for the year


only showed 7 left when i was on at like 4:20:10. 
i was eyeing that slyme cookies, maybe we can trade a pack.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I acted quick and had a pack in my cart but was trying add a pack of something else and it wasn't showing both packs in the same cart. Weird. I got slyme cookies and mint pie. And that concludes my bean purchases for the year


In the sneaker world we call that cart jacked


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 20, 2016)

You gotta be fast would tell y'all the trick but then I'll have competition


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 20, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> You gotta be fast would tell y'all the trick but then I'll have competition


You get in?


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> You get in?


Cmon man you know how I roll. Passed on sinmints because all the crosses have it.

I think platinum delights is better than sinmints. Just my opinion.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 20, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Cmon man you know how I roll. Passed on sinmints because all the crosses have it.
> 
> I think platinum delights is better than sinmints. Just my opinion.


that's what I'd be chasing


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 20, 2016)

Sweet the PD sound good


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 20, 2016)

Got my pack of Sin Mints lol sorry to whoever I may have stole them from. My bro @Vato_504 was smart to leave them alone and get others. Plat D is fire and I grew that first before Sin Mints I would have to say I like Sin Mints just a lil more. I did have more phenos to experience with Sin Mints so I'll just say I like them both very very much  

Don't know what's going on with OES but I haven't seen anything over there yet and it was supposed to drop at 7


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Got my pack of Sin Mints lol sorry to whoever I may have stole them from. My bro @Vato_504 was smart to leave them alone and get others. Plat D is fire and I grew that first before Sin Mints I would have to say I like Sin Mints just a lil more. I did have more phenos to experience with Sin Mints so I'll just say I like them both very very much
> 
> Don't know what's going on with OES but I haven't seen anything over there yet and it was supposed to drop at 7


He never got the beans lol..

I had a screwed up day and missed the drop but I have a very nice person hook in me up with a sin mint pack. Reallllly wanted the sin pie tho!


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 20, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> He never got the beans lol..
> 
> I had a screwed up day and missed the drop but I have a very nice person hook in me up with a sin mint pack. Reallllly wanted the sin pie tho!


I just got done reading his thread lol I know people mad they didn't drop over there yet. Everything just about gone over thedankteam so hopefully OES drops and people can get the beans

Sorry on your bad luck bro been there many times. I hate it I have major bad luck with cars


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 20, 2016)

TDT is like home for Sincity everyone else get the leftovers that they have to share. Glad I sniped mine this afternoon. Then you gonna be fighting on that other site for 2 packs of this and that.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 20, 2016)

wondering what scraps will be left for the tude?


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 20, 2016)

greencropper said:


> wondering what scraps will be left for the tude?


Tdt have 1 mint lemonade and 2 ufo cookies left


----------



## greencropper (Dec 20, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Tdt have 1 mint lemonade and 2 ufo cookies left


too bad for us who are outcountry regarding TDT...gotta wait go see what turns up at the tude....and bugger messing around with OES


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Dec 20, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Pretty messed up Bonza are such scammers. I've never seen a Blue Power plant look anything like that plant Sass. I could pick a BP out of a crowd of plants its pretty recognizable compared to some. didn't realize you actually got it from Bonza that is messed up. I'd complain for sure and try to get something out of them if not a refund.


Well shit. All i can say is I am pretty sure their Bubblegum is spot on, and Grape Kush, and also their Lemon Kush and Buddha Tahoe OG. But yeah this Blue Power is definitely not like anyone I've seen either.. yeah it sucks cause I was really, really looking forward to them being the real deal, so that's a bummer. Hopefully the Girl Scout is ok. I may just use this Blue Power to make some weirs off the wall cross of sorts.
On some sort of refund it's been close to a year since I placed that 500$ order, so I'd say that's out. But yeah I can definitely complain and spread the word. 



Michael Huntherz said:


> @Sassafras¥ sorry you got the Bonza treatment, but it looks like it is decent smoke, at least.


 It's all good bro. I guess shit happens to each of us at times. Yeah whatever she is she sure does stink to high heaven. I will 4 sure keep everyone posted on her.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Dec 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh Sass man, whyyyyyyy? Bonza are well known for the old switcheroo! I think you should jump in the Bonza thread and let the Bonza cocksuckers a lick of reality


I may just have to do that bro... do you happen to have that thread link handy by chance?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 20, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Well shit. All i can say is I am pretty sure their Bubblegum is spot on, and Grape Kush, and also their Lemon Kush and Buddha Tahoe OG. But yeah this Blue Power is definitely not like anyone I've seen either.. yeah it sucks cause I was really, really looking forward to them being the real deal, so that's a bummer. Hopefully the Girl Scout is ok. I may just use this Blue Power to make some weirs off the wall cross of sorts.


I am very sad you got jacked on Blue Power, because my Medical Glue is the best shit I have ever grown, and BP is supposed to be one of their showcase strains. I am definitely sold on their work. Damn shame it isn't easier to score, combat shopping is not my hobby.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 20, 2016)

My pack of TP has been garbage. Finally got two of six beans to pop soil and they're now looking good but they have taken FOREVER. Not cool when you drop so much $$ on a pack and that happens. This is why I couldn't bring myself to spend any more $$ on the new drop, it was hard not to, but I didn't want another repeat of the TP.

Hope everyone scores what they want for the holidays


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Dec 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I have ordered many legit beans from midweeksong. I would buy single from them or Tude or SSC any day for single seeds. Bonza can suck dick selling fake ass beans. Sad to see people keep getting burned on rare beans from them.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks just like the keeper I used to have. 11 weeker for me chunky buds of straight diesel gas with the chocolate undertones in flower. None in finished and cure all diesel gas. Looks good need to revisit again I liked the lemon candy diesel phenos too. Got some crosses with a male from it too I need to get into soon


My main reasoning behind why I just didn't go with the tude was I do believe at that time they wasn't accepting cc orders. Hopefully this x around income tax they'll be good and I can place me my usual 2 x 500$ orders..  last year I was only able to afford one 500$ order, but I've been a good boy this year, so Mrs Claus said I could...


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Dec 20, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am very sad you got jacked on Blue Power, because my Medical Glue is the best shit I have ever grown, and BP is supposed to be one of their showcase strains. I am definitely sold on their work. Damn shame it isn't easier to score, combat shopping is not my hobby.


It's all good  I will be making some of each of my upcoming strains I have going now which consists of Kushage, Sour Tangie, Dr.Grinspoon, Double Dutch Oven, Prime Glue, Tight Dojo, Girl Scout Cookies, The Cure, Super Cheese, Starburst Bubba, and a few more.. my plans are to backcross the best out of that list, then maybe even cross a few to each other aswell.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> My pack of TP has been garbage. Finally got two of six beans to pop soil and they're now looking good but they have taken FOREVER. Not cool when you drop so much $$ on a pack and that happens. This is why I couldn't bring myself to spend any more $$ on the new drop, it was hard not to, but I didn't want another repeat of the TP.
> 
> Hope everyone scores what they want for the holidays


Where you get your beans from bro I'm just curious. I always have 90-100% germ rate from beans I buy and beans I've tested. I do understand your grip tho about the slowness of growing but it is a trait with Blue Power I'm sure lots don't even know about. Takes a while for some of the phenos to kick into gear but I assure it your beans are legit they will be fire. 

I'm actually going through the same exact thing with my Tangerine Power right now I have one that's uber slow and one that's much faster but not as fast as other seeds I popped same time. It's all good tho cus I know what Sin City produces and I rub them stems on these babies and they orange kush dankness lol. I saw your pics they look official I just think you got some Blue Power dom phenos those are the best IMHO in this cross


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> My pack of TP has been garbage. Finally got two of six beans to pop soil and they're now looking good but they have taken FOREVER. Not cool when you drop so much $$ on a pack and that happens. This is why I couldn't bring myself to spend any more $$ on the new drop, it was hard not to, but I didn't want another repeat of the TP.
> 
> Hope everyone scores what they want for the holidays


Sorry to have to ask, but I am drawing a blank; What is TP? I want to avoid that! Sorry for your bad draw man, that sucks ass, but I want to definitely know what strains to avoid.

Never mind, @akhiymjames answered that...


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Dec 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Got my pack of Sin Mints lol sorry to whoever I may have stole them from. My bro @Vato_504 was smart to leave them alone and get others. Plat D is fire and I grew that first before Sin Mints I would have to say I like Sin Mints just a lil more. I did have more phenos to experience with Sin Mints so I'll just say I like them both very very much
> 
> Don't know what's going on with OES but I haven't seen anything over there yet and it was supposed to drop at 7


Man..... ive been trying like hell to score that Platinum D like 4 ever!!! Damn, seriously are they EVER goin drop anymore beans like anywhere that you've heard of?? Hell it doesn't take that long to make sum beans... lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 20, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> My main reasoning behind why I just didn't go with the tude was I do believe at that time they wasn't accepting cc orders. Hopefully this x around income tax they'll be good and I can place me my usual 2 x 500$ orders..  last year I was only able to afford one 500$ order, but I've been a good boy this year, so Mrs Claus said I could...


Ahh ok yea don't fuck with Bonza on rare gear or Sin City. They have legit stuff of others but I haven't seen anyone grow a legit plant of Sin City from them yet and that's on beans that should show what it should be like your Blue Power. For euro banks I like midweeksong they fast and they have stuff sometimes no other place has and it's all been legit for me and many others. Tude is good I just haven't messed with them in years for their high ass prices lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 20, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Man..... ive been trying like hell to score that Platinum D like 4 ever!!! Damn, seriously are they EVER goin drop anymore beans like anywhere that you've heard of?? Hell it doesn't take that long to make sum beans... lol


Only other place I know officially is oregoneliteseeds is getting a drop. Was supposed to be at 7 today but he says he don't have the beans yet don't know if he does now but that's all I know. Usually Attitude would get a drop after OES and that's it usually they sell beans at the cups and stuff and some stores and dispensaries get some packs but that's all I know. It Tude don't get them nobody else will so if you want them beans do best you can at OES


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Dec 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Ahh ok yea don't fuck with Bonza on rare gear or Sin City. They have legit stuff of others but I haven't seen anyone grow a legit plant of Sin City from them yet and that's on beans that should show what it should be like your Blue Power. For euro banks I like midweeksong they fast and they have stuff sometimes no other place has and it's all been legit for me and many others. Tude is good I just haven't messed with them in years for their high ass prices lol


I hear that.. yeah their prices are up there... I found a damn good bank I do believe, have yet to hear of anyone ordering through them though... Seedsgeek ?? Anyone heard of them? Opinions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Where you get your beans from bro I'm just curious. I always have 90-100% germ rate from beans I buy and beans I've tested. I do understand your grip tho about the slowness of growing but it is a trait with Blue Power I'm sure lots don't even know about. Takes a while for some of the phenos to kick into gear but I assure it your beans are legit they will be fire.
> 
> I'm actually going through the same exact thing with my Tangerine Power right now I have one that's uber slow and one that's much faster but not as fast as other seeds I popped same time. It's all good tho cus I know what Sin City produces and I rub them stems on these babies and they orange kush dankness lol. I saw your pics they look official I just think you got some Blue Power dom phenos those are the best IMHO in this cross


I germed 6 beans like I always do, I have VERY high germ rate usually as well. Put them in soil after more than a week waiting only two beans pop and then they took forever to get going. Here's a pic of both of mine. They look good so far, but bro to have half a pack not even break dirt c'mon WTF is up with that lol. At least the buyers should be made known of this before hand. My big worm run that I started after the plants are bigger and didn't give me these issues. But when you're one of the newer guys everyone wants to blame YOU, the only trouble my garden has had this run was with the TP and the shitty GG beans from Elev8 seeds.

I got my TP from OES a while back when I made an order for my Big Worm Gear. 

Here's my (2) TP seedlings right now:


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Dec 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Only other place I know officially is oregoneliteseeds is getting a drop. Was supposed to be at 7 today but he says he don't have the beans yet don't know if he does now but that's all I know. Usually Attitude would get a drop after OES and that's it usually they sell beans at the cups and stuff and some stores and dispensaries get some packs but that's all I know. It Tude don't get them nobody else will so if you want them beans do best you can at OES


Ok cool thnx 4 the info bro.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 20, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> I hear that.. yeah their prices are up there... I found a damn good bank I do believe, have yet to hear of anyone ordering through them though... Seedsgeek ?? Anyone heard of them? Opinions greatly appreciated.


Check the seed banks review section in this forum section. Be careful bro with unfamiliar banks I haven't heard of them. I don't do much shopping around anymore but I have my select few I always check for stuff lol



Evil-Mobo said:


> I germed 6 beans like I always do, I have VERY high germ rate usually as well. Put them in soil after more than a week waiting only two beans pop and then they took forever to get going. Here's a pic of both of mine. They look good so far, but bro to have half a pack not even break dirt c'mon WTF is up with that lol. At least the buyers should be made known of this before hand. My big worm run that I started after the plants are bigger and didn't give me these issues. But when you're one of the newer guys everyone wants to blame YOU, the only trouble my garden has had this run was with the TP and the shitty GG beans from Elev8 seeds.
> 
> I got my TP from OES a while back when I made an order for my Big Worm Gear.
> 
> ...


No your good bro that's why I said something about the slow growth of the plants cus it can happen and I'm going through the same. I feel you on the geeking issue tho did you soak them or paper towel them before you put them in soil? Blue Power also makes offspring have very hard shells very hard to where beans need to be scuffed or sliced. I don't pop Sin City beans without doing either one. I've had some of their beans soak for several days never open slice or scuff soak and bam beans crack. 

Def not shitting on OES either but does anybody know how the beans are stored? I'm just telling you my first hand experience on beans I test and buy so it isn't a bias at all and usually germ rates are high. Oh yea you have Blue Power dom phenos for sure bro you will like the quality on them I bet money on it. Oh and some offspring don't like it real wet either. Email them bro they stand by their gear and I recommend their gear so don't let this grow of this one discourage you from their gear. I made this thread for a reason why have fire and I will be back showing all my findings. That Silverback Jack @Crippykeeper posted is smashing.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Check the seed banks review section in this forum section. Be careful bro with unfamiliar banks I haven't heard of them. I don't do much shopping around anymore but I have my select few I always check for stuff lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I soak until the root cracks then paper towel then my organic soil. With good and fresh beans I'm usually from water to popping soil in 3-4 days on average. I'm not trying to crap on anyone's parade here either and I have kept pretty quiet on this because I don't like to bitch so just more of sharing what's going on here you know. Now that a couple of the plants are actually growing lol. 

I have read about guys scuffing their beans but never done it before maybe will look into this some.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 20, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> I may just have to do that bro... do you happen to have that thread link handy by chance?


I see @Thefarmer12 sorted you bro, good shit


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 20, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> I hear that.. yeah their prices are up there... I found a damn good bank I do believe, have yet to hear of anyone ordering through them though... Seedsgeek ?? Anyone heard of them? Opinions greatly appreciated.


I tried using Seedsgeek and my payment wouldnt go through. Tried contacting on their site and through IG...nothing! If they cant answer an email, they get nothing from me!!
DVG reckons they're legit but fuck em if they can't reply to a simple query!


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Dec 20, 2016)

Well just made sure to let old Mr. Bonza bean man know what is going on with my so called BP. Hopefully something will be done about it, and also hopefully others will start to catch on that just bc they send the orders definitely doesn't mean that's what we are getting......


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Dec 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I see @Thefarmer12 sorted you bro, good shit


Oh yeah, totally had my back, which is greatly appreciated. If you happen to run into him b4 I do plz do let him know I said thanks bro


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Dec 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I tried using Seedsgeek and my payment wouldnt go through. Tried contacting on their site and through IG...nothing! If they cant answer an email, they get nothing from me!!
> DVG reckons they're legit but fuck em if they can't reply to a simple query!


Good 2 know... well scratch those guys then.. lol  thnx 4 the heads up bro.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 20, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Good 2 know... well scratch those guys then.. lol  thnx 4 the heads up bro.


Any time Sass


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 20, 2016)

Doc's tripurple rhino has really hard shells


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Dec 20, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Well just made sure to let old Mr. Bonza bean man know what is going on with my so called BP. Hopefully something will be done about it, and also hopefully others will start to catch on that just bc they send the orders definitely doesn't mean that's what we are getting......


Yeah I got some bp from there not the real deal


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 20, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Well just made sure to let old Mr. Bonza bean man know what is going on with my so called BP. Hopefully something will be done about it, and also hopefully others will start to catch on that just bc they send the orders definitely doesn't mean that's what we are getting......


I ordered a "sinmint" seed from them and as you can guess, it's not a sinmimt. It's ok because I am starting to dig her a little. She definitely leans towards the sativa side of the spectrum. Bozo's Mysterious Mint.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I have ordered many legit beans from midweeksong. I would buy single from them or Tude or SSC any day for single seeds. Bonza can suck dick selling fake ass beans. Sad to see people keep getting burned on rare beans from them.


Thanks man, that's good to hear. I was actually thinking of getting some single from MWS because they do have a good rep around here and if you're vouching then I have no worries. Cheers man


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I see @Thefarmer12 sorted you bro, good shit





Sassafras¥ said:


> Oh yeah, totally had my back, which is greatly appreciated. If you happen to run into him b4 I do plz do let him know I said thanks bro


Haha yeah just keepin' them honest! With the amount of honest banks around these days there's no reason for scumbags like those to not get called out and fade away.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 20, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Haha yeah just keepin' them honest! With the amount of honest banks around these days there's no reason for scumbags like those to not get called out and fade away.


Ha ha totally agree man


----------



## **Clouded** (Dec 21, 2016)

To the veteran sincity growers, I'm wondering what your top 3 picks would be that you've grown? I just picked up a pack of the nightmare cookies yesterday, excited as shit about those.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Dec 21, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Yeah I got some bp from there not the real deal


It's just a shame is all. It would be awesome to be able to trust a few of them. You'd think with a bank such as Bonza wouldn't be like that. Oh well.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Dec 21, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I ordered a "sinmint" seed from them and as you can guess, it's not a sinmimt. It's ok because I am starting to dig her a little. She definitely leans towards the sativa side of the spectrum. Bozo's Mysterious Mint.View attachment 3858251


Yeah she sure doesn't does she... however she still looks like she will turn out super good.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 21, 2016)

Anybody that placed a order with TDT yesterday just know it's the holidays so our orders will be delayed. Don't let people that missed the drop and now so salty that they're stroke bound discourage you.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I tried using Seedsgeek and my payment wouldnt go through. Tried contacting on their site and through IG...nothing! If they cant answer an email, they get nothing from me!!
> DVG reckons they're legit but fuck em if they can't reply to a simple query!


Yes! Some breeders are like this too. Ive dm'd a couple and emailed about phenos etc to no response. Thats ok, but guess what? i dont care how good it is ill never post it on IG or here or tell anyone about it!


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 21, 2016)

Haven't posted any pics in a while was gonna wait till I had some stuff in flower but here's the Tangerine Power I got going. Had 3 but killed one by mistake but two different phenos for sure. Both nice smells of orange on stem rubs one has the Blue Power kushy dankness I like lol. Lil slow one pheno for sure slow but will see what they turn into


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 21, 2016)

Here the Sin Mint keeper too looking much different than the seed mom. This is straight Forum dom with some Blue Power smells mixed in. Can't wait to get her in flower soon. Still gonna make Sin Mint f2s with the male I kept he's Forum dom too in every way makes purple nuts so should be a good male if not I'll find another in the new pack I snagged. 

Will transplant these two in a couple weeks or so. Cuts coming of them very soon. So glad to be back growing fully again and having some stuff from one of my favorite breeders. Tempting myself to pop something else from them. I think Sins OG or Sour Lime Pie may get a soak trying to decide what y'all think?


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 21, 2016)

The drop at oes went live few min ago!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Here the Sin Mint keeper too looking much different than the seed mom. This is straight Forum dom with some Blue Power smells mixed in. Can't wait to get her in flower soon. Still gonna make Sin Mint f2s with the male I kept he's Forum dom too in every way makes purple nuts so should be a good male if not I'll find another in the new pack I snagged.
> 
> Will transplant these two in a couple weeks or so. Cuts coming of them very soon. So glad to be back growing fully again and having some stuff from one of my favorite breeders. Tempting myself to pop something else from them. I think Sins OG or Sour Lime Pie may get a soak trying to decide what y'all think?
> 
> ...


Nice bruv! Great to see you back in action with the sinmints and Sin City gear, you rock that shit homie!! 
As for what to grow, I'd love to see some Sins Og


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice bruv! Great to see you back in action with the sinmints and Sin City gear, you rock that shit homie!!
> As for what to grow, I'd love to see some Sins Og


I think he's focused on those power diesel and tang power


----------



## cannakis (Dec 21, 2016)

Yeah snagged some Slyme Cookies I'm fuckin stoked! Every bit of their new and best flew off the shelves


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 22, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I think he's focused on those power diesel and tang power


Yea I need the Power Diesel  lol I think I'm gonna pop some of the crosses made from the Silverback Jack. Got some Plat D, Chernobyl, Hashplant 3 and Silverback Jack x Silverback Jack so a few if those shall go down


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 22, 2016)

Redrop at thedankteam on New Year's Eve so better get while you can who knows if they will be made ever again especially since they have a Sin Mint line now too


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 22, 2016)

Who's going to Las Vegas in 1st weekend in March HT Cup ?
They r legal now gonna be a big bash


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 22, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Who's going to Las Vegas in 1st weekend in March HT Cup ?
> They r legal now gonna be a big bash


Might have to fly in for that. I always said once its legal there Vegas will be like the Disneyland of weed. If not for the cup Ill be there next year when I go back to the frisco in the summer. Cali's legalization starts next year too right slappy?


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 22, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Who's going to Las Vegas in 1st weekend in March HT Cup ?
> They r legal now gonna be a big bash


Is everyone able to vend samples etc like the first one in colorado or nah?


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 22, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Might have to fly in for that. I always said once its legal there Vegas will be like the Disneyland of weed. If not for the cup Ill be there next year when I go back to the frisco in the summer. Cali's legalization starts next year too right slappy?


Yeah but if yer a 215 u got rights for 18 months ,then it changes but next month the dispensaries r open to everyone iirc


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 22, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Might have to fly in for that. I always said once its legal there Vegas will be like the Disneyland of weed. If not for the cup Ill be there next year when I go back to the frisco in the summer. Cali's legalization starts next year too right slappy?


Man, I am tempted to drive down for that.


----------



## cannakis (Dec 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Redrop at thedankteam on New Year's Eve so better get while you can who knows if they will be made ever again especially since they have a Sin Mint line now too


Which strains you talkin!?


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 22, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Which strains you talkin!?


All of the ones that just got restocked and dropped don't miss out. Prolly won't be Sin Mint fems but rest will be restocked.


----------



## bmgnoot (Dec 22, 2016)

i'm considering flying out for the weekend to do vegas cannabis cup..just wish it were a few weeks later than it is


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 22, 2016)

Thinking it's a go fls r cheap just stay sat\sun fly home Sunday


----------



## cannakis (Dec 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> All of the ones that just got restocked and dropped don't miss out. Prolly won't be Sin Mint fems but rest will be restocked.


Which ones were restocked? I don't want any fems... I wonder though if I Really should grab another pack like strawberry short cookies or something? Or forum cut bx? Are these "really not coming back" or just hype again!?


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 23, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Which ones were restocked? I don't want any fems... I wonder though if I Really should grab another pack like strawberry short cookies or something? Or forum cut bx? Are these "really not coming back" or just hype again!?


The restock is on 12/31 of the same things that just dropped at thedankteam. I'm speaking of Sin Mints, Platinum Delights, Nightmare Cookies and Blue Lime Pie who knows when or if you will see them they don't restock those often. The Sin Mint line is new so I expect that to be around for a while. Usually when a breeder starts a line off a fire cross like that you won't see the original cross around too much anymore so if you want them you better get them. It's not about hype or anything bro they don't make them like that it's been over a full year and a half since a full Sin Mints restock and it really hasn't been that many packs. It's the same way with Raskal and White Fire OG doesn't make them much anymore so demand is very high when they are. Thedankteam won't have fems they didn't have any on first drop.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 23, 2016)

I'll be at the cup they announced in Rhode Island September 9-10th. East Coast lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The restock is on 12/31 of the same things that just dropped at thedankteam. I'm speaking of Sin Mints, Platinum Delights, Nightmare Cookies and Blue Lime Pie who knows when or if you will see them they don't restock those often. The Sin Mint line is new so I expect that to be around for a while. Usually when a breeder starts a line off a fire cross like that you won't see the original cross around too much anymore so if you want them you better get them. It's not about hype or anything bro they don't make them like that it's been over a full year and a half since a full Sin Mints restock and it really hasn't been that many packs. It's the same way with Raskal and White Fire OG doesn't make them much anymore so demand is very high when they are. Thedankteam won't have fems they didn't have any on first drop.


I got my Medical Glue fems from TDT a few months back. I would really like to try just about every one of those crosses, but Blue Lime Pie keeps tempting me. 

I really want a good tangerine flavor in my mother tent, not sure where to turn for that.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 23, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I got my Medical Glue fems from TDT a few months back. I would really like to try just about every one of those crosses, but Blue Lime Pie keeps tempting me.
> 
> I really want a good tangerine flavor in my mother tent, not sure where to turn for that.


Tangerine power by sincity tangerine peel by farmhouse genetics


----------



## cannakis (Dec 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The restock is on 12/31 of the same things that just dropped at thedankteam. I'm speaking of Sin Mints, Platinum Delights, Nightmare Cookies and Blue Lime Pie who knows when or if you will see them they don't restock those often. The Sin Mint line is new so I expect that to be around for a while. Usually when a breeder starts a line off a fire cross like that you won't see the original cross around too much anymore so if you want them you better get them. It's not about hype or anything bro they don't make them like that it's been over a full year and a half since a full Sin Mints restock and it really hasn't been that many packs. It's the same way with Raskal and White Fire OG doesn't make them much anymore so demand is very high when they are. Thedankteam won't have fems they didn't have any on first drop.


Wait well then let me ask... what do you think is the best or I should get?!? I've got cancers nightmare, over the moon Kush, and slyme cookies... so I've got a cross of almost each kind... I was going to do Strawberry Short Cookies, but with all this talk I'm thinking maybe I should do Sin Mint!? Or Blue Lime Pie?! What do you think? Of Platinum Delights!?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 23, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Wait well then let me ask... what do you think is the best or I should get?!? I've got cancers nightmare, over the moon Kush, and slyme cookies... so I've got a cross of almost each kind... I was going to do Strawberry Short Cookies, but with all this talk I'm thinking maybe I should do Sin Mint!? Or Blue Lime Pie?! What do you think? Of Platinum Delights!?


i got sinmint and plat delights going to try for some blue lime pie next drop


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'll be at the cup they announced in Rhode Island September 9-10th. East Coast lol


Nice, first I'm hearing, but I'll be there too. I got family in Mass right outside of RI. I'll be schooling him whiles he's down for Christmas, and sending him back with all my left over equipment, and cuts to get started for the new year.


----------



## dankseeker (Dec 24, 2016)

oGeeFarms said:


> i got sinmint and plat delights going to try for some blue lime pie next drop


Got 2 packs of blue lime pie and one pack of the BX. Hoping to snag the sinmint and slyme cookies


----------



## cannakis (Dec 24, 2016)

dankseeker said:


> Got 2 packs of blue lime pie and one pack of the BX. Hoping to snag the sinmint and slyme cookies





oGeeFarms said:


> i got sinmint and plat delights going to try for some blue lime pie next drop


Are you both the same person or just work for the same Agency!?

All you fuckin lazy shits workin for the Feds just fuckin leave and get a Real Job, let alone a life. I know you all are excited for Sessions to be AG but you all better Beware of all that you are about to bring upon The United States of America. We won't go quiet into the night like all of our GOD BLESSED Native Americans, all except Geronimo who Knew THE TRUTH but out of Love Surrendered. Peace and Love you Weasels! MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 24, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Wait well then let me ask... what do you think is the best or I should get?!? I've got cancers nightmare, over the moon Kush, and slyme cookies... so I've got a cross of almost each kind... I was going to do Strawberry Short Cookies, but with all this talk I'm thinking maybe I should do Sin Mint!? Or Blue Lime Pie?! What do you think? Of Platinum Delights!?


I would say try to go for Sin Mints Platinum Delights or Blue Lime Pie as I said who knows when or if they will make them again. Sin Mint crosses prolly will be around since it's a line started with it. Love Platinum Delights I have a fire keeper of it. It's posted in this thread and mines many times


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry xmas sin city fam !!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 24, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Merry xmas sin city fam !!!


You too pal! I still gotta wait another hour for Santa tho :/


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You too pal! I still gotta wait another hour for Santa tho :/


Did you say you're in Utah your last message or was I imagining shit? Lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 24, 2016)

Lol my phone loves to autocorrect yeah to Utah . I'm just in sconsin


----------



## dankseeker (Dec 25, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Are you both the same person or just work for the same Agency!?
> 
> All you fuckin lazy shits workin for the Feds just fuckin leave and get a Real Job, let alone a life. I know you all are excited for Sessions to be AG but you all better Beware of all that you are about to bring upon The United States of America. We won't go quiet into the night like all of our GOD BLESSED Native Americans, all except Geronimo who Knew THE TRUTH but out of Love Surrendered. Peace and Love you Weasels! MERRY CHRISTMAS!


Can I get a translation? I'm not sure if I'm just really high or not fluent in what your preachin


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 25, 2016)

wonder when TDT will ship my mints


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 25, 2016)

oGeeFarms said:


> wonder when TDT will ship my mints


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 25, 2016)

dankseeker said:


> Can I get a translation? I'm not sure if I'm just really high or not fluent in what your preachin


Yeah I'm not sure what happened there.


----------



## martyg (Dec 26, 2016)

Wow I'm noticing this silver back jack to be a fast grower. Actually second glue cross I grew that was like this


----------



## Jdubb203 (Dec 26, 2016)

martyg said:


> Wow I'm noticing this silver back jack to be a fast grower. Actually second glue cross I grew that was like this


How many you growing I'm just finishing up three phenos of it one glue dom rest sour jack dom


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 27, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Are you both the same person or just work for the same Agency!?
> 
> All you fuckin lazy shits workin for the Feds just fuckin leave and get a Real Job, let alone a life. I know you all are excited for Sessions to be AG but you all better Beware of all that you are about to bring upon The United States of America. We won't go quiet into the night like all of our GOD BLESSED Native Americans, all except Geronimo who Knew THE TRUTH but out of Love Surrendered. Peace and Love you Weasels! MERRY CHRISTMAS!


I think you need to get off the gear, wtf are you on about?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 27, 2016)

martyg said:


> Wow I'm noticing this silver back jack to be a fast grower. Actually second glue cross I grew that was like this


Yeah sins gg4 cut is super vigorous. I haven't grown the clone only yet but his gg4 x whitenightmare was super vigorous and I know others have said it as well. GG traits seem to show up well in the crosses too with the floppyness and what not. Always nice to know its legit.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 27, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I think you need to get off the gear, wtf are you on about?


Cocaine's a hell of a drug. lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 27, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah sins gg4 cut is super vigorous. I haven't grown the clone only yet but his gg4 x whitenightmare was super vigorous and I know others have said it as well. GG traits seem to show up well in the crosses too with the floppyness and what not. Always nice to know its legit.


Unless you have a fake cut or dud everyone's GG4 is very vigorous. That's one of my fastest plants in the garden. Kept on pace with sativa Blue Dream. GG4 traits does pass on well good breeding plant for sure


----------



## martyg (Dec 27, 2016)

Jdubb203 said:


> How many you growing I'm just finishing up three phenos of it one glue dom rest sour jack dom


I think got 3 silverbacks going. Out of all the beans I started they're the fastest. My space monkey is like that as well


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Unless you have a fake cut or dud everyone's GG4 is very vigorous. That's one of my fastest plants in the garden. Kept on pace with sativa Blue Dream. GG4 traits does pass on well good breeding plant for sure


Ever notice any herm traits on the gg4? I was bummed my gorillas in the night hermed but figured it may be the white nightmare or something.. Might give her another shot.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3860981


MY MINTS


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 27, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Ever notice amy herm traits on the gg4? I was bummed my gorillas in the night hermed but figured it may be the white nightmare or something.. Might give her another shot.


I never had herms with the actually GG4 itself but it's more prevelant in crosses. Whatever White Nightmare pheno they use for fems I think it brings herms out cus they had herms with the Key Lime Pie x White Nightmare too


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 27, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Ever notice amy herm traits on the gg4? I was bummed my gorillas in the night hermed but figured it may be the white nightmare or something.. Might give her another shot.


supposedly gg4 is progeny of a herm accident, if that's the case (as with many other herm accident cuts) it might just be sensitive to stress, give her another shot in stellar conditions and see if it herms on ya.

BTW, full on balls like a bull herm, or throwing bananas herm?


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 27, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> supposedly gg4 is progeny of a herm accident, if that's the case (as with many other herm accident cuts) it might just be sensitive to stress, give her another shot in stellar conditions and see if it herms on ya.
> 
> BTW, full on balls like a bull herm, or throwing bananas herm?


It def is a product of herm but the GG4 itself I have never seen herm it's really stable for being a product of multiple herms but I know for a fact that White Nightmare pheno they use for fems produces herm offspring reason why they were freebies and not sold. I'm sure there are stable phenos but just have to watch


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It def is a product of herm but the GG4 itself I have never seen herm it's really stable for being a product of multiple herms but I know for a fact that White Nightmare pheno they use for fems produces herm offspring reason why they were freebies and not sold. I'm sure there are stable phenos but just have to watch


Put the LV sour bubba and the Power Nap freebies into water. I don't think they were fems but will definitely be watching close.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 27, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Put the LV sour bubba and the Power Nap freebies into water. I don't think they were fems but will definitely be watching close.


Should be no problems with those bro


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Should be no problems with those bro


Good to hear, I know you follow this stuff pretty close, you see much on the LVSB? I see next to zero on that one.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 27, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Good to hear, I know you follow this stuff pretty close, you see much on the LVSB? I see next to zero on that one.


Naw I haven't seen anything of that one. Was supposed to be tested back when Silverback Jack was made but never saw them I think they have a trusted tester run them later cus they released them. I got them as freebies couple years back on New Years promo at NGR before they released but I have them to my bro @a senile fungus did you grow these out bro?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 27, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Good to hear, I know you follow this stuff pretty close, you see much on the LVSB? I see next to zero on that one.


http://www.homeofthedank.com/forum/showthread.php?651-Las-Vegas-Sour-Bubba-late-flowering-pics&highlight=vegas+sour+bubba

Also I believe there's some pics on IG if you're on there. Just search the hashtag. Ill be throwin mine down one of these days. Looks like a solid cross. Sour Jack seems to dominate as usual with that dad.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 27, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> supposedly gg4 is progeny of a herm accident, if that's the case (as with many other herm accident cuts) it might just be sensitive to stress, give her another shot in stellar conditions and see if it herms on ya.
> 
> BTW, full on balls like a bull herm, or throwing bananas herm?


Conditions fully optimal I take my environment pretty seriously, she just went full blown herm on me unfortunately. Before that point she was vigorous and beautiful I was bummed. I have hope though cause one of the other sin testers has a GITN keeper that isn't hermie. Still got two beans to pop. I may grow both out and clone em before running them.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw I haven't seen anything of that one. Was supposed to be tested back when Silverback Jack was made but never saw them I think they have a trusted tester run them later cus they released them. I got them as freebies couple years back on New Years promo at NGR before they released but I have them to my bro @a senile fungus did you grow these out bro?


What does it stand for? Too many acronyms...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 28, 2016)

picked up some platinum delights and some ufo cookies. hells yeah


----------



## hayrolld (Dec 28, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> What does it stand for? Too many acronyms...


Gorillas in the Night


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 28, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> picked up some platinum delights and some ufo cookies. hells yeah


The ghost surfaces


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 28, 2016)

ship me my mints TDT


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 28, 2016)

be patient waiting for your sin mints. between xmas and new years and new ownership at tdt, we will have them real soon.

people slept on the ufo cookies. I could have had sin mints but chose the ufo.

alien rock candy x sin mints! sour dubb cookie sammich!


----------



## Odin* (Dec 28, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> ... new ownership at tdt...



Seriously?! When did this go down?


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 28, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Seriously?! When did this go down?


Hopefully it was after the guy got regs in a package of fem inhouse and tdt said they re packaged because it was torn or damaged or something like that.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 28, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> What does it stand for? Too many acronyms...


Las Vegas Sour Bubba lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Las Vegas Sour Bubba lol


I don't remember that one being around... It may have been a casualty of the Great Drought of '16 on Fungi Farms! 

Either that out I've still got it in my jar!


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 28, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Ever notice any herm traits on the gg4?


greengene just trashed a run 1/2 thru every gg4 herm'd on him ,he show'd pix on IG couple days ago


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 28, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> greengene just trashed a run 1/2 thru every gg4 herm'd on him ,he show'd pix on IG couple days ago


Whos gg4


----------



## churtmunk (Dec 29, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Whos gg4


I don't know, seems a bit odd to me. Greengenes said in the comments that he's ran gg4 4 times and 3 different cuts?? There aren't 3 different cuts, so not sure how much stock I'd put into his run. Odd because greengenes is normally really on point and seems to know his shit. Take it how you will

edit: also, kind of tough to tell with those pics but i'm seeing 0 of gg4s characteristic leaf crimp


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 29, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> I don't know, seems a bit odd to me. Greengenes said in the comments that he's ran gg4 4 times and 3 different cuts?? There aren't 3 different cuts, so not sure how much stock I'd put into his run. Odd because greengenes is normally really on point and seems to know his shit. Take it how you will
> 
> edit: also, kind of tough to tell with those pics but i'm seeing 0 of gg4s characteristic leaf crimp
> 
> View attachment 3863609


Churt your eyes don't deceive you. That right there is not GG4 lol no disrespect to him and like you said there isn't 3 different cuts most likely s1 but people want to ride the name and fame. Sad how many s1 and crosses are passed as the real deal.

I have ran the cut multiple times and never saw not a single sac, ball or nanner on it and they weren't my best runs either so was expecting it to herm but it's very stable when growing. Breeding different story tho


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 29, 2016)

jokes on you. there is no gg4, you're all just lemmings


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 29, 2016)

Lol 3 different cuts, that dude apparently doesn't get the concept of clone onlys.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 29, 2016)

Thedankteam shipped my Sin City beans. Did OES ship out yet?


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Thedankteam shipped my Sin City beans. Did OES ship out yet?
> 
> View attachment 3863799


Damn let me check my email.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn let me check my email.


Yea I'm in route as well.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea I'm in route as well.


same
haven't heard from OES yet tho


----------



## churtmunk (Dec 29, 2016)

oGeeFarms said:


> same
> haven't heard from OES yet tho


if you follow oes on IG it looks like he's all sorts of fucked up at happyplace right now. Guessing things will be a little delayed on his end
haha


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 29, 2016)

mine on way too.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2016)

Guess personal biz is before regular biz


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Thedankteam shipped my Sin City beans. Did OES ship out yet?
> 
> View attachment 3863799


Got dem mints


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Dec 29, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> if you follow oes on IG it looks like he's all sorts of fucked up at happyplace right now. Guessing things will be a little delayed on his end
> haha
> View attachment 3863813


Things are delayed just a few days. Orders are being processed. It's very important for you guys to check the upcoming events that I'll be at I process even while I'm gone


----------



## 420weedtech (Dec 29, 2016)

i love sinmint cookies
i grew it for a year and that was seeds i bought early early 2015
fuck i need a pack of sinmint cookies again.
I recon i had the 30%thc pheno
small frosty as fuck pheno , every single gnat stuck to it.
needed tweezers that run.
Even had a good male i made a heap of crosses from 
Fuck i need me some sinmint cookies goodness.
I even found the closest sinmint pheno in all my crosses and they were frostalicious
im looking for smc again oooh baby


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 29, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> be patient waiting for your sin mints. between xmas and new years and new ownership at tdt, we will have them real soon.
> 
> people slept on the ufo cookies. I could have had sin mints but chose the ufo.
> 
> alien rock candy x sin mints! sour dubb cookie sammich!


Ufo cookies I believe are the underrated strain this drop


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ufo cookies I believe are the underrated strain this drop


They stuck on those sinmints


----------



## Beemo (Dec 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Thedankteam shipped my Sin City beans. Did OES ship out yet?
> 
> View attachment 3863799


LOL. tdt fooled everybody. thats only preshipment info. atleast thats what mine says.
i doubt tdt sends them out tomorrow.... more like middle of next week is what im expecting 
but im in no hurry. they wont be popped for atleast a year or 2..
got plenty of other nice things to work on.....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 30, 2016)

Beemo said:


> LOL. tdt fooled everybody. thats only preshipment info. atleast thats what mine says.
> i doubt tdt sends them out tomorrow.... more like middle of next week is what im expecting
> but im in no hurry. they wont be popped for atleast a year or 2..
> got plenty of other nice things to work on.....


They've been pulling those pre shipment shenanigans for some time now. So annoying lol I've come to expect an actual ship date a week after their pre ship mumbo jumbo


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ufo cookies I believe are the underrated strain this drop


got 2x sinmint and 2x plat. was going to try and scoop one more pack of sinmints cause of all the hermie issues i've been reading about and i want to find a keeper.
but i might snag some UFO instead.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 30, 2016)

Postal was surprisingly fast around christmas with a scan on christmas eve and day. Had something deliver 2 days earlier than it was supposed to.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 30, 2016)

Here's my Sin Mint keeper. Don't ask me what day lol haven't been really keeping up lol


2nd one in veg


----------



## higher self (Dec 30, 2016)

Beemo said:


> LOL. tdt fooled everybody. thats only preshipment info. atleast thats what mine says.
> i doubt tdt sends them out tomorrow.... more like middle of next week is what im expecting
> but im in no hurry. they wont be popped for atleast a year or 2..
> got plenty of other nice things to work on.....


It's a process with TDT but my tracking says it was picked up today by USPS So we'll see if it moves tomorrow through monday. Shit i got my Sin Mint pack from OES stupid quick so think it's looking the same w/ TDT. I wonder what the freebies will be!


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't get why it takes most US banks more then 3 days to get you your gear. There's not one bank out there besides Shoe headiegardens and thinktank that gets you your gear in 3 days or less. When that one bank comes along and put the customers first a lot of these fly by night banks will be finished.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 30, 2016)

Curse has been lifted. SMC have finally failed to elude me.

Oh...and TDT sale is live..


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hmm.... only sin mint are available.. have a feeling this was a mistake they were listed. Nothing was advertised so I assumed it was happening in the day at some point. All I know is hope they honor my order even if it was a mistake...

Edit: they've now been taken down. oops... will be interesting to see if they honor my order...

Edit #2 : I just realized it was an hour early i thought it was already midnight lol. Just moved from central to eastern time zone so i'm all screwed up. I assume this means they'll be listed again in 20 minutes from now for those who see this quick enough...


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I don't get why it takes most US banks more then 3 days to get you your gear. There's not one bank out there besides Shoe headiegardens and thinktank that gets you your gear in 3 days or less. When that one bank comes along and put the customers first a lot of these fly by night banks will be finished.


SHN was two days for me


----------



## Beemo (Dec 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Here's my Sin Mint keeper. Don't ask me what day lol haven't been really keeping up lol


you dabbin too much... lol


----------



## dankseeker (Dec 30, 2016)

Don't really know about this "presale" they tend to take their time when it's sitting in front of em can't imagine how long if theyre waiting on em also


----------



## Ray black (Dec 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Haven't posted any pics in a while was gonna wait till I had some stuff in flower but here's the Tangerine Power I got going. Had 3 but killed one by mistake but two different phenos for sure. Both nice smells of orange on stem rubs one has the Blue Power kushy dankness I like lol. Lil slow one pheno for sure slow but will see what they turn into
> 
> View attachment 3858529


Ha, nice

You're gonna make me catch up on the thread man!

Got 1 TP girl and 1 male..

Get some shots up here pal


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 31, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I don't get why it takes most US banks more then 3 days to get you your gear. There's not one bank out there besides Shoe headiegardens and thinktank that gets you your gear in 3 days or less. When that one bank comes along and put the customers first a lot of these fly by night banks will be finished.



huh? what? are you complaining? just not too long ago, we had to overpay attitude and get shit snagged in customs, and it took weeks. and shortly before that we had to trust bc bud depot and fake seeds.

when I started there was one seed seller. Marc emery in canada, and it was scary as hell, thinking the man was watching everything.

It is amazing to get tracking number and seeds within a week or two. and dank team for me has been killer, many times getting seeds within 2-4 days. 

but I will say some of these fricking dudes need to stop with the bro talk, and separate business from smoking buddies. yes, be at the shows repping and giving out gear, but when an order comes in.... ALL BUSINESS.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 31, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> huh? what? are you complaining? just not too long ago, we had to overpay attitude and get shit snagged in customs, and it took weeks. and shortly before that we had to trust bc bud depot and fake seeds.
> 
> when I started there was one seed seller. Marc emery in canada, and it was scary as hell, thinking the man was watching everything.
> 
> ...


This isn't those days anymore more and long as I'm spending my own money and nobody else's I'll share my opinion. There's no excuse for any bank that accepts CC or PP to take a week or 2 in America to ship beans. I don't care what nobody says. If I order shoes on Nike today my shoes be here Tuesday. When banks like breeders boutique that's overseas ships faster then some US banks that's a problem. They have cash only banks like glg shipping faster then banks that takes cards. So yea shit isn't cool.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 31, 2016)

awe you tripped and fell into some feelings..

i will always be in the camp, that its amazing we can even buy beans online, and even more amazing that they dont get shut down. it still feels like christmas fucking mioracle when I get them in my mailbox.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 31, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> This isn't those days anymore more and long as I'm spending my own money and nobody else's I'll share my opinion. There's no excuse for any bank that accepts CC or PP to take a week or 2 in America to ship beans. I don't care what nobody says. If I order shoes on Nike today my shoes be here Tuesday. When banks like breeders boutique that's overseas ships faster then some US banks that's a problem. They have cash only banks like glg shipping faster then banks that takes cards. So yea shit isn't cool.


i agree. how hard can it be to get a stack of priorioty usps boxes, write some addresses and toss some packs in. i get maybe 2-3 days to ship, but 1 week+ is pretty unprofessional.


----------



## Beemo (Dec 31, 2016)

i dont get it. why do amazon and other professional businesses get the pass when they say it takes 7-14 days?


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 31, 2016)

you both make some great points


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 31, 2016)

Unprofessional? I received order confirmation, shipping confirmation, backed by paypal, tracking numbers and highly sought after product.

its all easy until you sell 50 plus packs during a drop. longest my seeds take is when it is a special drop, during regular business days, they are shipped right away. yall act like dank team has a shipping receiving dept.

its also says right on site it is a pre sale and orders will be shipped when received. this isnt amazon. shady seed business. if they said it took 6 months for sin mints to ship, we would still buy them.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 31, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> This isn't those days anymore more and long as I'm spending my own money and nobody else's I'll share my opinion. There's no excuse for any bank that accepts CC or PP to take a week or 2 in America to ship beans. I don't care what nobody says. If I order shoes on Nike today my shoes be here Tuesday. When banks like breeders boutique that's overseas ships faster then some US banks that's a problem. They have cash only banks like glg shipping faster then banks that takes cards. So yea shit isn't cool.


Dont worry man when it goes fully legal amazon will drop them on your front porch with a drone the same day lol


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 31, 2016)

really tho, get a stack of letters bound with green tape, then you can complain about "delays"


----------



## TimeToBurn (Dec 31, 2016)

Funny to see peoples expectations of a 1 man seed shop and multi billion dollar companies like Nike and Amazon are the same. Add to the fact its a holiday week, Christmas week which is the biggest holiday of all and people still expect their seeds in 3 days.


----------



## higher self (Dec 31, 2016)

dankseeker said:


> Don't really know about this "presale" they tend to take their time when it's sitting in front of em can't imagine how long if theyre waiting on em also


Nah their on it this time around my tracking is moving!


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Dec 31, 2016)

Ill be dropping more Sin City gear here in a hour or so I leave the show tomorrow and will be back on track on monday


----------



## dankseeker (Dec 31, 2016)

higher self said:


> Nah their on it this time around my tracking is moving!


Yeah mine is too I'm talkin about the drop last night, how they don't have the beans yet but you could preorder em. Who knows how long that could take.


----------



## higher self (Dec 31, 2016)

Well I'm not making another order so.......Get them from OES if your concerned


----------



## dankseeker (Dec 31, 2016)

Perhaps


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 31, 2016)

oes drop is live


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 31, 2016)

No strawberry or key lime


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 31, 2016)

i just bought all the sin mints. dont waste your time....


----------



## dankseeker (Dec 31, 2016)

Ouch


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 31, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i just bought all the sin mints. dont waste your time....



still available


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 31, 2016)

muahahahahaha


----------



## Schmarmpit (Dec 31, 2016)

Medical Glue coming along nicely. Just one fem been I tried. Growing under 3000K 315W LEC.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 31, 2016)

God damn, popped on OES randomly and blew my load when I saw the drop had happened. Grabbed a pack of fem sin mints and now watching all these regs sitting here knowing if I buy any my wife will fucking kill me.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 31, 2016)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> God damn, popped on OES randomly and blew my load when I saw the drop had happened. Grabbed a pack of fem sin mints and now watching all these regs sitting here knowing if I buy any my wife will fucking kill me.


Merry Christmas to me lol I debated pretty hard between the sin mint fems and regs


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 31, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Merry Christmas to me lol I debated pretty hard between the sin mint fems and regs


what'd you end up running with?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 31, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> what'd you end up running with?


I went with the regs so I can make f2 if need be


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 31, 2016)

Wow never seen sin gear last this long! Was able to get plat delights hours after drop. Not complaining though.
Edot:Couldn't contol my self went back for that last pack UFO.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 31, 2016)

People are busy doing shit today and there wasn't as much heads up. Good day for people to snag fire.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 31, 2016)

im holding out or sin mints for 33% off later


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 31, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> Medical Glue coming along nicely. Just one fem been I tried. Growing under 3000K 315W LEC.


Looks fire budddy nice job


----------



## higher self (Dec 31, 2016)

Cashing my bitcoins out for another pack  made a 25% gain from thinking I was going to make another Attitude order using bitcoin. Holding out for TDT but I'm an old man (not really) I dont know if I can stay up to 12 lol!


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 31, 2016)

Only one more pack of sin mint regs on oes


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 31, 2016)

higher self said:


> Cashing my bitcoins out for another pack  made a 25% gain from thinking I was going to make another Attitude order using bitcoin. Holding out for TDT but I'm an old man (not really) I dont know if I can stay up to 12 lol!


I think alot of people may be. There still 1 pack reg sin mint at OES. Un heard of. And plenty of the BX.


----------



## higher self (Dec 31, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> I think alot of people may be. There still 1 pack reg sin mint at OES. Un heard of. And plenty of the BX.


TDT coming with them deals & freebies! Sure I'll get what I want its in stock now just need that coupon code to go live!!!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 31, 2016)

higher self said:


> TDT coming with them deals & freebies! Sure I'll get what I want its in stock now just need that coupon code to go live!!!


I'll take my chances on OES, I'm sure there freebies will be fire. Good luck with your grab I'm sure it will be a frenzy at midnight.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 31, 2016)

I agree, I think some people gonna be bummed they didn't grab em when they could.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 31, 2016)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> I agree, I think some people gonna be bummed they didn't grab em when they could.


What is TDT restocking mints at midnight or something? Looked sold out to me


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 31, 2016)

Midnight... 2 hrs yet


----------



## higher self (Dec 31, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> I'll take my chances on OES, I'm sure there freebies will be fire. Good luck with your grab I'm sure it will be a frenzy at midnight.


I cant lose I'm doing the most right now already have Sin Mints, BX & Harlesin freebies 



Gonefishn7420 said:


> What is TDT restocking mints at midnight or something? Looked sold out to me


Restock the same as OES.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2016)

Lol the dank team went live an hour early. Knew they would 

Snagged some packs.


----------



## higher self (Dec 31, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol the dank team went live an hour early. Knew they would
> 
> Snagged some packs.


Nah dude just went live! Well at least the 33% discount did  still a few left of the Sinmint croses & 1 plat.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 31, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I went with the regs so I can make f2 if need be


Regs ftw. If ever a strain needs f2ing its these.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 31, 2016)

higher self said:


> Nah dude just went live! Well at least the 33% discount did  still a few left of the Sinmint croses & 1 plat.


got a blue lime pie


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2016)

higher self said:


> Nah dude just went live! Well at least the 33% discount did  still a few left of the Sinmint croses & 1 plat.


I know. But I wanted to check before. The ones i wanted were sold out by 12 EST. Had to pay a bit more but got the 3 I was after.


----------



## higher self (Dec 31, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I know. But I wanted to check before. The ones i wanted were sold out by 12 EST. Had to pay a bit more but got the 3 I was after.


Nice! I dont know why I was thinking those packs were left from the last drop. I was too busy trying to see if the code would work early  And now I can finally retire the seed game with this Sin City heat!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2016)

higher self said:


> Nice! I dont know why I was thinking those packs were left from the last drop. I was too busy trying to see if the code would work early  And now I can finally retire the seed game with this Sin City heat!


LOL.

I've said I'm retiring the seed game 100 times.

Then more fire drops. 

picked up nightmare cookies, sinmints and strawberry short cookies


----------



## higher self (Dec 31, 2016)

Well I'm done new year new me lmao!! It's time to put my funds into DIY lights for awhile anyways.


----------



## Ray black (Dec 31, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I don't get why it takes most US banks more then 3 days to get you your gear. There's not one bank out there besides Shoe headiegardens and thinktank that gets you your gear in 3 days or less. When that one bank comes along and put the customers first a lot of these fly by night banks will be finished.



Hey Vato, funny you bring this issue up.

Am working with a small team in my state to start a seed company.

In house genetics only from a couple growers (me included) workshop, beans, LLC, Licensing, and website are all up and running

The speed of delivery along with providing good prices on beans were talked about alot 

Will be sending out freebies to some friends on here if you're interested....

PM me, hope this isn't a violation. I didn't name drop


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jan 1, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> So I had to chop my Medical Glue at just over 8 weeks, she could have run longer, but I am not sad...


I harvested 6 phenos of medical glue. Funny thing is none of them had any noticeable cbd's. another guy had cancers nightmare tested with the same results[emoji854]


OG#18


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 1, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I harvested 6 phenos of medical glue. Funny thing is none of them had any noticeable cbd's. another guy had cancers nightmare tested with the same results[emoji854]
> 
> 
> OG#18


And I had two harlequin on moonshine phenos high in CBD. Luck of the draw with CBD seeds. Put in the time to hunt or don't.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jan 1, 2017)

Doesn't make sense, it's almost the same as saying your breeding for high thc strains and don't end up with any. Shm on these new age breeders 


OG#18


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jan 1, 2017)

I have harlequin also, looking forward to it 


OG#18


----------



## Ray black (Jan 1, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> And I had two harlequin on moonshine phenos high in CBD. Luck of the draw with CBD seeds. Put in the time to hunt or don't.



How are u guys measuring CBD quantities?

Just curious


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well if you're lucky enough to live in a med/rec state you just get it tested at a lab. Sample in the mail. There are home tests and diy home tests I'll try to find for you. Someone on the sin city forum in the CBD section posted about testing for CBD at home but it may have just been the presence of as opposed to the actual level...

And of course there's the smoke test. I could tell immediately my two phenos of HOM were high CBD. But if you want a slightly (that may even be reaching) more accurate reading get it tested. I frankly don't even trust these labs anymore tho. Everything's "30%" thc nowadays for the right price. All about $$$.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 1, 2017)

@Ray black Incase you're curious and don't have access to labs. I found this guys thread really interesting. 

http://www.homeofthedank.com/forum/showthread.php?707-More-at-home-CBD-testing-experiments

These are also interesting but I haven't read much into it. 

http://test4kits.com/shop/


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 1, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Doesn't make sense, it's almost the same as saying your breeding for high thc strains and don't end up with any. Shm on these new age breeders
> 
> 
> OG#18


That's just how it goes. I've posted this elsewhere but according to cannabliss...

Progeny in CBD crosses...
25 % high thc/low cbd
25% low thc/high cbd
50% somewhere in the middle


I've seen tons of sin's cbd stuff test high or even 1:1 (both have their benefits)

Do you have test results for your medical glue phenos? Not saying I don't believe you just curious as to what the cannabanoid profiles are. (just going by smoke test isn't a great way to test it - especially when making claims again about their cbd strains not being legit).


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ray black said:


> How are u guys measuring CBD quantities?
> 
> Just curious


Didn't get the flower tested cause I was hoping to use it in treatment oils







OG#18


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ray black said:


> How are u guys measuring CBD quantities?
> 
> Just curious


Didn't get the flower tested cause I was hoping to use it in treatment oils. Our club offers testing.







OG#18


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 1, 2017)

can't wait to drop the sinmints


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 1, 2017)

SinMint vs DarkHelmet (2017 battle of the new breeders)
forum crosses putting out fire on IG


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 1, 2017)

swashbuckler looks killer


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 1, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> SinMint vs DarkHelmet (2017 battle of the new breeders)
> forum crosses putting out fire on IG


Sinmints been out for awhile. Don't think that's a real battle. Sinmints by leaps and bounds so far.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 1, 2017)

I'll let you know after an extensive firsthand experience


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 1, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I harvested 6 phenos of medical glue. Funny thing is none of them had any noticeable cbd's. another guy had cancers nightmare tested with the same results[emoji854]
> 
> 
> OG#18


I don't even care, would love to have a hard glue leaner that yielded like crazy. Seed 2 was like that, seed 1 yields were shit, but I am an idiot and cloned #1 only...on the hunt for the one that got away, now.
Also, genetics and statistics easily explain the lack of cbd in your results. I see a lot of haters hatin' out in the wild when it comes to seed reviews, and most seeds I have bought were pretty true to the label on the tin. My natural state is paranoia, but y'all make me believe I am perfectly normal.
P.S. Most of my freebies have been garbage. In House Genetics' Double Rainbow was the exception so far.


----------



## martyg (Jan 1, 2017)

Just snagged sin mints and nightmare cookies


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> And I had





DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Didn't get the flower tested cause I was hoping to use it in treatment oils. Our club offers testing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious. How many phenos were tested? No matter who breeds it, doesnt matter if its s1'd or f2's you'll get a +thc, +cbd or thc/cbd mix. Only way to know is pop a high amount of seeds and test every pheno till you find what you want.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 1, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> SinMint vs DarkHelmet (2017 battle of the new breeders)
> forum crosses putting out fire on IG


Got dark helmet too. Should have a battle in my room


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Got dark helmet too. Should have a battle in my room


Battle royale


----------



## im4satori (Jan 1, 2017)

I didn't read all thru this since theres 211 pages
all I can say is
I tried 3 of there strains and was seriously disappointed by all 3
blue power or something
white nightmare
and one other I forget

maybe I was unlucky
who knows


----------



## martyg (Jan 1, 2017)

im4satori said:


> I didn't read all thru this since theres 211 pages
> all I can say is
> I tried 3 of there strains and was seriously disappointed by all 3
> blue power or something
> ...


Well they can't keep em In stock. This isn't because they're shitty lmao.


----------



## im4satori (Jan 1, 2017)

martyg said:


> Well they can't keep em In stock. This isn't because they're shitty lmao.


well I guess I was unlucky then


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jan 2, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Just curious. How many phenos were tested? No matter who breeds it, doesnt matter if its s1'd or f2's you'll get a +thc, +cbd or thc/cbd mix. Only way to know is pop a high amount of seeds and test every pheno till you find what you want.


I tested 6 phenos.
Look if your gonna cross a thc strain you'll get thc, right. Cbd is no different. You don't have to search for it if your crossing it. That's almost like saying you don't look anything like your parents when you weren't apart of the family anyway. 
What I really don't get these days are these new age breeders who can sell seeds but couldn't take care of a commercial grow. Some people give up and find the only way to make money are to dust genetics and say they are stable. Bullshit, keep popping these genetics and you find out the unstable trash that they are. Just search for it huh? Is that what you tell people. Nice scam
Sin city has more hermie strains than I've see in 10 yrs of growing medical pot. Maybe I'll just start a seed company. Maybe if I cross my harlequin with something maybe I'll get cbd 


OG#18


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 2, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I tested 6 phenos.
> Look if your gonna cross a thc strain you'll get thc, right. Cbd is no different. You don't have to search for it if your crossing it. That's almost like saying you don't look anything like your parents when you weren't apart of the family anyway.
> What I really don't get these days are these new age breeders who can sell seeds but couldn't take care of a commercial grow. Some people give up and find the only way to make money are to dust genetics and say they are stable. Bullshit, keep popping these genetics and you find out the unstable trash that they are. Just search for it huh? Is that what you tell people. Nice scam
> Sin city has more hermie strains than I've see in 10 yrs of growing medical pot. Maybe I'll just start a seed company. Maybe if I cross my harlequin with something maybe I'll get cbd
> ...


Do you have the other 5 results? Not callin you out I do believe you but you've been hating on sin city and ocean grown a lot which IMO are the two of the best breeders at the moment.

CBD is a different from thc. It just doesn't pop up in every pheno in an f1 cross. Well it does but not in the amounts we always want. Its a good thing though cause some may want a 1:1 ratio some may want high cbd. Some maybe just want a little to slightly counteract the thc. Maybe once the cross is taken to a further filial generation and stabilized for that trait it will be more consistent but obviously that takes a lot of time and effort.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Do you have the other 5 results? Not callin you out I do believe you but you've been hating on sin city and ocean grown a lot which IMO are the two of the best breeders at the moment.
> 
> CBD is a different from thc. It just doesn't pop up in every pheno in an f1 cross. Well it does but not in the amounts we always want. Its a good thing though cause some may want a 1:1 ratio some may want high cbd. Some maybe just want a little to slightly counteract the thc. Maybe once the cross is taken to a further filial generation and stabilized for that trait it will be more consistent but obviously that takes a lot of time and effort.


I'm not a hater I'm a truther I have grown thousands of strains from many breeders and am quite opinionated when appropriate. I have popped so many seeds from sins that were supposed to be female or regs that bananad & a very small amount that turned out to be stable





And these I'll give someone cause I'm scared to pop em or anymore of their gear. I don't believe they have ac/dc like they claim or it would show up somewhere in the cross. The lame excuse of having to search for cbd is a joke, almost as bad as saying I have to search for thc in a strain That has thc.


OG#18


----------



## churtmunk (Jan 2, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I'm not a hater I'm a truther I have grown thousands of strains from many breeders and am quite opinionated when appropriate. I have popped so many seeds from sins that were supposed to be female or regs that bananad & a very small amount that turned out to be stable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


send them biatches my way...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 2, 2017)

thousands of strains? nobody pops more seeds than me and im only in the hundreds. but I will admit i have had some duds and nanners from scs.

all breeders doing poly's. comes with the territory. everyone used to talk shit about subcool for doing poly's. now thats pretty much everybody.

and they call themselves breeders. to truly call yourself that, you have to cube a strain I think is minimum


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jan 2, 2017)

Velvet Elvis said:


> thousands of strains? nobody pops more seeds than me and im only in the hundreds. but I will admit i have had some duds and nanners from scs.
> 
> all breeders doing poly's. comes with the territory. everyone used to talk shit about subcool for doing poly's. now thats pretty much everybody.
> 
> and they call themselves breeders. to truly call yourself that, you have to cube a strain I think is minimum


Only hundreds at first in 2009 I was probably into the hundreds but until recently I've been seeing more herm to female ratio strains compared to the old school breeders. I think a lot of people lie about this whole I stabilized the strain for years garbage. I don't buy it. 


OG#18


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 2, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I'm not a hater I'm a truther I have grown thousands of strains from many breeders and am quite opinionated when appropriate. I have popped so many seeds from sins that were supposed to be female or regs that bananad & a very small amount that turned out to be stable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When it comes down to it you don't seem to understand what a recessive trait is. Some strains have beautiful purple recessive traits. Does that mean its going to be purple every seed? No you have to hunt. Thc I not a recessive trait therefore your anology is incorrect.

There are a plethora of lab results from sins CBD varieties on IG and their forum. Many including their ac/dc crosses. I can pull up a handful right now compared to your 1 test.

Sorry you had bad luck but fortunately many have had good results with their CBD gear. Many other breeders offer CBD if you need it so maybe you'll find luck there my friend.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> There are a plethora of lab results from sins CBD varieties on IG and their forum. Many including their ac/dc crosses. I can pull up a handful right now compared to your 1 test.
> 
> Sorry you had bad luck but fortunately many have had good results with their CBD gear. Many other breeders offer CBD if you need it so maybe you'll find luck there my friend.


I sure will


OG#18


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 2, 2017)

sinmint hybrids? let the dank flood...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 2, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I have grown thousands of strains from many breeders and am quite opinionated when appropriate. ... The lame excuse of having to search for cbd is a joke, almost as bad as saying I have to search for thc in a strain That has thc.


Two things here; I am not trying be a disrespectful douche-nozzle, just trying to keep it real.

A) you are exaggerating to make a point, and I get that. Maybe you have grown over a thousand strains from seed, I doubt that, but I don't believe you have grown more than two thousand different lines from seed. Not for one second. I think you may have amended that to mean "hundreds" in another post, which is believable. It is perfectly normal to exaggerate for emphasis, but it can backfire.

B) High-CBD is rarer in Cannabis than blue eyes or red hair is in Homo sapiens, and I don't believe it is passed by any as-yet identified simple recessive genetic trait. It is certainly a hell of a lot more rare than THC, so your comparison is a false dichotomy. It isn't as simple as you assert, and it is decidedly not a "lame excuse." 

I think you would feel differently if you considered the science of genetic inheritance a bit more completely.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I'm not a hater I'm a truther I have grown thousands of strains from many breeders and am quite opinionated when appropriate. I have popped so many seeds from sins that were supposed to be female or regs that bananad & a very small amount that turned out to be stable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since I'm the Sin City OG in here it's only right they go to me lol. I'll gladly take any Sin City beans nobody wants


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 2, 2017)

Word I'll take them raskal berries


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jan 2, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> And I had two harlequin on moonshine phenos high in CBD. Luck of the draw with CBD seeds. Put in the time to hunt or don't.


Rule of thumb is one out of four will test high for CD


----------



## Ray black (Jan 2, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I'm not a hater I'm a truther I have grown thousands of strains from many breeders and am quite opinionated when appropriate. I have popped so many seeds from sins that were supposed to be female or regs that bananad & a very small amount that turned out to be stable
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Just finished running a pack of the Sour Nightmare Kush

No Hermies

Shit is sparkling dankness that has a SLH twang to her in most the phenos




but anyway, no hernies


----------



## Ray black (Jan 2, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> Rule of thumb is one out of four will test high for CD



u think its true that CBD is more found in indicas?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 3, 2017)

Ray black said:


> u think its true that CBD is more found in indicas?


http://pureanalytics.net/blog/2011/03/20/finding-cbd-a-look-at-trends-in-indica-and-sativa-strains/

Interesting article. I'm even more fascinated that Indiana University did the study as I'm originally from Indiana and were the least MJ friendly state in the country IMO lol.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 3, 2017)

I think this was mentioned but anyone heading to the Las Vegas cup this year? My girl and I decided to fly in for the week/weekend from MI. Hopefully some of us can meet up and hopefully sin city will have a booth. Would love to try some goods from the man himself.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I think this was mentioned but anyone heading to the Las Vegas cup this year? My girl and I decided to fly in for the week/weekend from MI. Hopefully some of us can meet up and hopefully sin city will have a booth. Would love to try some goods from the man himself.


I still havent seen or heard if vendor samples are going to happen or not like the first cup in CO?

If not and its only bring your own i wont go. Im not super cheap but i have no interest in paying someone to smoke my own.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 3, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> http://pureanalytics.net/blog/2011/03/20/finding-cbd-a-look-at-trends-in-indica-and-sativa-strains/
> 
> Interesting article. I'm even more fascinated that Indiana University did the study as I'm originally from Indiana and were the least MJ friendly state in the country IMO lol.


Wow that was a great read, thank you so much for the link.

I want to go to the LV cup in March, but I am not committed to it yet.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jan 3, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Since I'm the Sin City OG in here it's only right they go to me lol. I'll gladly take any Sin City beans nobody wants


I'll send them to you James just cause your about the only one that makes half sense on issues. Everyone else just is in the business of defending each other's seed banks. And kind sir doubt all you want but in the end I'm the grower of these genetics and have the right to make analysis on the products outcome. Stop into the genesee county compassion club and ask a few members about me "Sonny" I have quite a name for myself from the community. Ask them how many strains I've popped. Don't just take my word for it. Do ask Greg and brad in the back corner of the club or ask Karen and Matt at table 3&4 or will and Michelle in the back or when you take a dab from Mohamed in the back ask him about sonny. Or Jan & dan that sits at table 11. I give truthful opinions on strains so other growers don't make the mistakes as myself in the past. This first turned into people helping others but quickly turned into a bunch of know it alls and arrogant people. The club is a good place to hang out and learn from others how to be the best not the cheapest. Pm me if you want those seeds 


OG#18


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 3, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I'll send them to you James just cause your about the only one that makes half sense on issues. Everyone else just is in the business of defending each other's seed banks. And kind sir doubt all you want but in the end I'm the grower of these genetics and have the right to make analysis on the products outcome. Stop into the genesee county compassion club and ask a few members about me "Sonny" I have quite a name for myself from the community. Ask them how many strains I've popped. Don't just take my word for it. Do ask Greg and brad in the back corner of the club or ask Karen and Matt at table 3&4 or will and Michelle in the back or when you take a dab from Mohamed in the back ask him about sonny. Or Jan & dan that sits at table 11. I give truthful opinions on strains so other growers don't make the mistakes as myself in the past. This first turned into people helping others but quickly turned into a bunch of know it alls and arrogant people. The club is a good place to hang out and learn from others how to be the best not the cheapest. Pm me if you want those seeds
> 
> 
> OG#18


I don't think anyone was attacking you. You just can't refute genetics. CBD is a recessive trait unlike THC its just a fact not an opinion. It womt appear as often as THC does. 

I'm the last person to start shit on the interwebs, I just think it should be noted if incorrect information is being spread. Healthy discussions are good for the cannabis community and especially with something as important as CBD. I wasn't being sarcastic when I said I hope you find luck with other breeders. Tons of good CBD work out there.

In fact you're in Michigan aren't you? I have personal CBD projects id be willing to send you if you want to try something else. Good luck on your search..


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 3, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I'll send them to you James just cause your about the only one that makes half sense on issues. Everyone else just is in the business of defending each other's seed banks. And kind sir doubt all you want but in the end I'm the grower of these genetics and have the right to make analysis on the products outcome. Stop into the genesee county compassion club and ask a few members about me "Sonny" I have quite a name for myself from the community. Ask them how many strains I've popped. Don't just take my word for it. Do ask Greg and brad in the back corner of the club or ask Karen and Matt at table 3&4 or will and Michelle in the back or when you take a dab from Mohamed in the back ask him about sonny. Or Jan & dan that sits at table 11. I give truthful opinions on strains so other growers don't make the mistakes as myself in the past. This first turned into people helping others but quickly turned into a bunch of know it alls and arrogant people. The club is a good place to hang out and learn from others how to be the best not the cheapest. Pm me if you want those seeds
> 
> 
> OG#18


I don't think anyone doubts you are a legit grower, though I appreciate the attempt at giving references. My argument that you should not be disappointed or suspicious is primarily based in genetics, I am not a brand whore for anyone:

Assuming the existence a simple recessive trait on a single locus for the high-cbd gene you were hunting for, like @OregonEliteSeeds indicated briefly; Given a first-generation cross between two plants carrying it heterzygously, then your chances would be about 1 in 4. Which *is not a guarantee*...

(All of which is speculation as far as I know. I think there may be at least two mutations on different loci, or they may be allelic, or the cbd traits could be a result of combining multiple genes? I do not know, if anyone does please share, I was unable to find the original research referenced in the article linked by @Thefarmer12 during a quick web search)

...and indicates your results still fall within reasonable statistical bounds. Your sample size is not large enough to give a meaningful *P-value*. You just had shitty luck. No hating on you at all.

Addendum: I used to breed reptiles, and corn snakes specifically. The genetics involved in corn snake mutations are somewhat involved, and probably a good way to learn the basics of the genetics game. There is a lot of information about breeding corn snakes on the interwebs that would benefit many cannabis breeders and growers, I think.

Oh shit, lookee here https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1462421/pdf/12586720.pdf
I will try to provide a quick summary of this, shortly.

Quickly...from scanning that study, much of which I do not understand, there is a co-dominant allelic relationship between thc and cbd, and while it seems to indicate we should be seeing more CBD expression than @DirtyEyeball696 saw, it is not that simple...and I have not puzzled out the CBG piece yet...maybe this is all old news to most of you, it was published in 2002, but I am having a blast. You could be right, @DirtyEyeball696 - CBD seeds; it could all be a dirty scam, if I am reading these graphs correctly. I doubt it, though, plenty of lab results out there to say otherwise.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 3, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I'll send them to you James just cause your about the only one that makes half sense on issues. Everyone else just is in the business of defending each other's seed banks. And kind sir doubt all you want but in the end I'm the grower of these genetics and have the right to make analysis on the products outcome. Stop into the genesee county compassion club and ask a few members about me "Sonny" I have quite a name for myself from the community. Ask them how many strains I've popped. Don't just take my word for it. Do ask Greg and brad in the back corner of the club or ask Karen and Matt at table 3&4 or will and Michelle in the back or when you take a dab from Mohamed in the back ask him about sonny. Or Jan & dan that sits at table 11. I give truthful opinions on strains so other growers don't make the mistakes as myself in the past. This first turned into people helping others but quickly turned into a bunch of know it alls and arrogant people. The club is a good place to hang out and learn from others how to be the best not the cheapest. Pm me if you want those seeds
> 
> 
> OG#18


Ayy bro believe I don't doubt you one bit cus I know how it goes when popping seeds. It's all a crap shoot I've had herms and nanners from Sin City gear but of all I've ran the quality has been very consistent. Regarding cbd that's a tough one but I feel where you coming from. All I will say is when you start crossing these polyhybrids and even tho you may be using a very high cbd parent recessive traits can come out so you really don't know what you will get. You would think you would get a high cbd offspring but that may not be the case. Numbers is what you have to run especially tying to find certain ratios of cbd to thc. Also every place that tests doesn't do things right way I'm sure cus numbers are all over the place for so many testing places but I hope you have better luck with seed popping and hunting. I think you just need to get a clone of a high cbd pheno already. That'll prolly be better since that's what your looking for and it's gonna be much more tough trying to find it in seeds.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 3, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I don't think anyone doubts you are a legit grower, though I appreciate the attempt at giving references. My argument that you should not be disappointed or suspicious is primarily based in genetics, I am not a brand whore for anyone:
> 
> Assuming the existence a simple recessive trait on a single locus for the high-cbd gene you were hunting for, like @OregonEliteSeeds indicated briefly; Given a first-generation cross between one plant expressing the gene and one plant not expressing the gene nor carrying it heterzygously, then your chances would be about 1 in 4. Which *is not a guarantee*...
> 
> ...


Okay the study does say that individual progeny varied widely in their specific expression of thc:cbd ratio, so, yeah, just shit luck bro.


----------



## Ray black (Jan 3, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I think this was mentioned but anyone heading to the Las Vegas cup this year? My girl and I decided to fly in for the week/weekend from MI. Hopefully some of us can meet up and hopefully sin city will have a booth. Would love to try some goods from the man himself.



I might go dude. Pretty sure I will.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 3, 2017)

Sin City just announced another restock at OES and Thedankteam so if any missed out some more opportunities to grab some fire cookie hybrids.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 3, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Sin City just announced another restock at OES and Thedankteam so if any missed out some more opportunities to grab some fire cookie hybrids.


My bank account is crying right now...ugh lol


----------



## higher self (Jan 3, 2017)

Damn I picked up Nighmare Cookies last but was torn between that & Blue Lime Pie. Choose the NC because I read it was a more uplifting strain but the flavor profile on the BLP sounds so fire!! Haaaaaaalp me, not trying to buy these damn seeds right now!






Thefarmer12 said:


> My bank account is crying right now...ugh lol


I hope the reup wont happen until next month lol!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 3, 2017)

Beans from TDT are suppose to be delivered today


----------



## higher self (Jan 3, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Beans from TDT are suppose to be delivered today


Nice! Just checked & it made it a day faster so I get mine today as well


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 3, 2017)

higher self said:


> Nice! Just checked & it made it a day faster so I get mine today as well


been waiting for the usps guy. i noticed they mark the tracking as delivered before they actually delivered.
my status changed to delivered, i checked my box and i see the usps guy like 10 houses down from me


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 3, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Beans from TDT are suppose to be delivered today


wonder if it's a restock or just the preorders coming in


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 3, 2017)

Gonna stare at my mailbox for the next 4 hours


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 3, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> My bank account is crying right now...ugh lol


same lol. i bought 8 packs and i want more
Didn't get any new crosses, maybe I can justify another order...


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 3, 2017)

Says new drop also


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 3, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> wonder if it's a restock or just the preorders coming in


These were the ones from the first drop. Slyme cookies and sinmint pie


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 3, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> These were the ones from the first drop. Slyme cookies and sinmint pie


I meant the insta announcement sincity made.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 3, 2017)

my cherry chem from SBFH came today too, very fast.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 3, 2017)

more going in the vault.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 3, 2017)

Mailboxes be blowin up all over!


----------



## higher self (Jan 3, 2017)

Got my BX pack & Harlesin fems. HSO Super Slyder (boooo fuck HSO ) freebies from TDT, kinda wanted more In House Genetics freebies but grateful none the less. I may start a Harlesin seed soon not sure yet.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 3, 2017)

From what I remember of science class the 1 of 4 rule only applies if BOTH parents carry the recessive trait. If only one parent carries the recessive you have 0% chance of having the trait manifest. And that's assuming that cbd is only linked to one trait. It gets way more complex the more traits are involved


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 3, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


>





higher self said:


> Got my BX pack & Harlesin fems. HSO Super Slyder (boooo fuck HSO ) freebies from TDT, kinda wanted more In House Genetics freebies but grateful none the less. I may start a Harlesin seed soon not sure yet.


i got harlesin, 
3x cosa farmas "girls gone wild" and 3x sureman genetics "magic bullet x gg4"
never heard of either one.


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 3, 2017)

Grew out some sureman freebies my last run think it was radioactive kush could be wrong smells of sour tire dankness


----------



## higher self (Jan 3, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> i got harlesin,
> 3x cosa farmas "girls gone wild" and 3x sureman genetics "magic bullet x gg4"
> never heard of either one.


Girls Gone Wild is Girl Scout Cookies x Dj Flash and peep this about the Magic Bullet. I got the GG4 cross as well from a past order



Personal Space said:


> Still scratching my head, too.
> 
> I found some info about Magic Bullet at Oregon Green Seed-- says it's The Wife (high CBD) x OTTO F2-- though I don't know if the mysterious Sureman is working with that strain or something else called Magic Bullet. Could be interesting to play around with if they are in fact high CBD strains.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 3, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> Grew out some sureman freebies my last run think it was radioactive kush could be wrong smells of sour tire dankness


It was decent though? I got a krptonite x docs og I wanna run..


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm process orders that have been paid for today. If your worried about your order please call me 5416065544 or text


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 3, 2017)

Yeah really surprised me nice stacking and dense buds. Smells like stank tires


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 3, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> It was decent though? I got a krptonite x docs og I wanna run..


only 1/3 of these came up for me from the summer promo from TDT


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> It was decent though? I got a krptonite x docs og I wanna run..


I think I gave those ones away haha i got sureman cherry wine x skywalker , house mix strobe light and the harlesin freebies. I'll prolly never run any of them haha


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 3, 2017)

Got a free pack of Motarebel pineapple orangepeel (c99xagent orange) with it


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 3, 2017)

forum bx sounds like a great investment. wonder howmany sinmint seeds the looked thru,anyone know?


----------



## higher self (Jan 3, 2017)

tobinates559 said:


> first person who does a legit GSC BX will get my money, i think bodhi is doing a girl scout cross soon? i would pick up some of those!!


Dude made this post in 2013 I hope you got some packs man!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 3, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> forum bx sounds like a great investment. wonder howmany sinmint seeds the looked thru,anyone know?


Don't know Ghost they were very secretive about the Sin Mint line. I always pressed them to do it but didn't know it was in the works. Hopefully the Sin Mint male is a stud like it's Blue Power dad. I'll be running some Strawberry Short Cookie soon as I get them in my hands


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 3, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I'll send them to you James just cause your about the only one that makes half sense on issues. Everyone else just is in the business of defending each other's seed banks. And kind sir doubt all you want but in the end I'm the grower of these genetics and have the right to make analysis on the products outcome. Stop into the genesee county compassion club and ask a few members about me "Sonny" I have quite a name for myself from the community. Ask them how many strains I've popped. Don't just take my word for it. Do ask Greg and brad in the back corner of the club or ask Karen and Matt at table 3&4 or will and Michelle in the back or when you take a dab from Mohamed in the back ask him about sonny. Or Jan & dan that sits at table 11. I give truthful opinions on strains so other growers don't make the mistakes as myself in the past. This first turned into people helping others but quickly turned into a bunch of know it alls and arrogant people. The club is a good place to hang out and learn from others how to be the best not the cheapest. Pm me if you want those seeds
> 
> 
> OG#18


And thanks for keeping it real with your experiences bro on the beans. That is what this place is all about to share info and experiences on beans cus it helps people whether it's good or bad. I know your not bashing Sin City either cus I know you liked the Sins OG too but since I know you love the GG4 you gotta see if you can snag a pheno of Gorilla Grip or Silverback Jack. You will love those I had a fire keeper of Silverback Jack but lost. Made some crosses with a male too and I have some Silverback Jack f2s


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 3, 2017)

ShyGuru said:


> From what I remember of science class the 1 of 4 rule only applies if BOTH parents carry the recessive trait. If only one parent carries the recessive you have 0% chance of having the trait manifest. And that's assuming that cbd is only linked to one trait. It gets way more complex the more traits are involved


Oh my god, you are right, I was drunk. Yes, in the morning. If both parents are heterozygous for the trait, 1 in 4. I am such an asshole, what a terrible, long, stupid post I made. Hahaha, that's life. Edited my post to be less stupid, but as it turns out, the whole thing is not applicable to CBD as we know it...so no harm done?

Stoked for the new drop, watching close!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 3, 2017)

Also you have to harvest cbd plants at the right window or you will miss the peak.

Got my Mints do you got your? Lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 3, 2017)

2017 is off to a good start


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 3, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3867495
> 2017 is off to a good start


I am really interested in seeing how the Slyme Cookies turn out.

@akhiymjames Silverback Jack was the first strain that got my attention from SCS, have never seen it in stock that I remember. I want it even more now that I have run the Medical Glue fems a couple times. I dropped a couple more of those yesterday, it sure would be cool to be able to lab test them, but we don't have labs out in eastern Mordor.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Two things here; I am not trying be a disrespectful douche-nozzle, just trying to keep it real.
> 
> A) you are exaggerating to make a point, and I get that. Maybe you have grown over a thousand strains from seed, I doubt that, but I don't believe you have grown more than two thousand different lines from seed. Not for one second. I think you may have amended that to mean "hundreds" in another post, which is believable. It is perfectly normal to exaggerate for emphasis, but it can backfire.
> 
> ...


Well worded response man, kudos!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 3, 2017)

Momma there goes that man again...


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 3, 2017)

Already dropped 5 of the blue lime pies!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 3, 2017)

Show and tell was my fav day


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 3, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Momma there goes that man again... View attachment 3867528


Ok ok... please please tell me where you scored the PD'S at bro??? I've been trying like hell to score some for atleast a yr or so now with absolutely no luck...


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 3, 2017)

Still never heard shit back frm Bonza bank on my supposed to be Blue Power auto flowering strain... you'd think if a strain you ordered wasn't behaving like what the banks pushing in description of said strain they would like to know about it, and atleast try and make it right... not 1 damn word from them... wow.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 3, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Ok ok... please please tell me where you scored the PD'S at bro??? I've been trying like hell to score some for atleast a yr or so now with absolutely no luck...


oregon elite still has packs of plat delights


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 3, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> oregon elite still has packs of plat delights


 Hell yeah, thanks 4 the heads up bro.


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 3, 2017)

Gotta get me some sinmints seem to be a day late and a dollar short every time


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 3, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Still never heard shit back frm Bonza bank on my supposed to be Blue Power auto flowering strain... you'd think if a strain you ordered wasn't behaving like what the banks pushing in description of said strain they would like to know about it, and atleast try and make it right... not 1 damn word from them... wow.


Holy shit, that's cold. 
Also, go get them PD at OES!


----------



## 806KING (Jan 3, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Momma there goes that man again... View attachment 3867528


Oh shit vato badass score bro!!!


----------



## **Clouded** (Jan 3, 2017)

Ready to get this nightmare started.  
 
Sinmints and slyme on their way from oes.


----------



## **Clouded** (Jan 3, 2017)

**Clouded** said:


> Ready to get this nightmare started.
> View attachment 3867665
> Sinmints and slyme on their way from oes.


Damn just realized i got ripped w/some knock offs. They sent me some damn nightmare "cooikes". Well played dank team. Lol


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 3, 2017)

**Clouded** said:


> Damn just realized i got ripped w/some knock offs. They sent me some damn nightmare "cooikes". Well played dank team. Lol


Damn that sucks.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 3, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Holy shit, that's cold.
> Also, go get them PD at OES!


Hell yeah it is. I put in like a 600$ order with them to. That's the shitty part. You'd think they'd like to keep a future customer and make it right. Any who I guess I should just chalk it up as lesson learned and switch to a different bank.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 3, 2017)

**Clouded** said:


> Damn just realized i got ripped w/some knock offs. They sent me some damn nightmare "cooikes". Well played dank team. Lol


Lol can't believe sin had that spelling error


----------



## 806KING (Jan 3, 2017)

**Clouded** said:


> Damn just realized i got ripped w/some knock offs. They sent me some damn nightmare "cooikes". Well played dank team. Lol


That fucking sucks ! I'm sorry bro but this had me rollin ! Now that's some mis spelled shit !


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 3, 2017)

Sin Mint _fems_ still at OES, any reason not to pick them up? I just ask in case they are riddled with hermies or something. A few nanners now and then won't kill me, but I don't want a room full of them.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 4, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Sin Mint _fems_ still at OES, any reason not to pick them up? I just ask in case they are riddled with hermies or something. A few nanners now and then won't kill me, but I don't want a room full of them.


The only herm issues sin seems to have is with fems but I have a feeling they haven't released these in awhile cause they were trying to correct the issue. I will say the herm issue with the fems seems to be across the board with all their feminized strains. Whatever technique they use to feminize should maybe be reconsidered in my opinion.

All I know is now that I got my sin mint regs and now I may grab a pack of the fems next round for the hell of it. I can deal with some nuts as long as its not full blown shemale.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 4, 2017)

**Clouded** said:


> Damn just realized i got ripped w/some knock offs. They sent me some damn nightmare "cooikes". Well played dank team. Lol


**I am not accusing anyone first off**

However, tdt has supposedly re packaged seeds before just saying.

Unless all the nightmares are spelled wrong i would be seeking some answers!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 4, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> **I am not accusing anyone first off**
> 
> However, tdt has supposedly re packaged seeds before just saying.
> 
> Unless all the nightmares are spelled wrong i would be seeking some answers!!


I'll check my pack of nightmare cookies I got last year, but I could have sworn that misspelling took place awhile ago. .sin might have just used old stock of cards. The tdt had done since repackaging of ihg seeds before the days of sealed tamper proof packs. I wouldn't be concerned unless the tamper proof seal has been broken.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 4, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'll check my pack of nightmare cookies I got last year, but I could have sworn that misspelling took place awhile ago. .sin might have just used old stock of cards. The tdt had done since repackaging of ihg seeds before the days of sealed tamper proof packs. I wouldn't be concerned unless the tamper proof seal has been broken.


Hope so. I got some from OES day before. I'll check those when i get them and i just sent him a dm asking about his drops spelling. Im guessing they should be from the same stock...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Mine from awhile ago is spelled wrong too lol nothing to worry about


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 4, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Mine from awhile ago is spelled wrong too lol nothing to worry about


Where did you get those? OES just told me his are NOT spelled wrong.


----------



## higher self (Jan 4, 2017)

Wasn't some other old suff misspelled I got a pack of NC coming in but not worried long as the roman seal isn't broken lol!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 4, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Where did you get those? OES just told me his are NOT spelled wrong.


Tdt on one side it's spelled correctly, but not on the other. I'm not concerned in the least


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 4, 2017)

I guess i have trust issues haha


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 4, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Tdt on one side it's spelled correctly, but not on the other. I'm not concerned in the least


All good oes is the same on that side


----------



## Beemo (Jan 4, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> **I am not accusing anyone first off**
> However, tdt has supposedly re packaged seeds before just saying.
> Unless all the nightmares are spelled wrong i would be seeking some answers!!


dont worry man... breeders make mistakes too.... no way tdt has access to scs tamperproof stickers...
if scs heard any bank selling fakes, they would be quickly off the list... they have been partners for along time...

i bought salvation (ggg) a couple yrs ago from tdt and that was mislabeled. 
m4k told me that they mislabeled salvation.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 4, 2017)

Beemo said:


> dont worry man... breeders make mistakes too.... no way tdt has access to scs tamperproof stickers...
> if scs heard any bank selling fakes, they would be quickly off the list... they have been partners for along time...
> 
> i bought salvation (ggg) a couple yrs ago from tdt and that was mislabeled.
> m4k told me that they mislabeled salvation.


Im with you. We have to stay on it though cause we are the only regulators of the business right now.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2017)

It's just a card misprint from Sin City it's happened before lol nothing to worry about bro long as that tamper proof seal isn't touched your good. As Beemo said they have been partners for years now they were basically their main USA supplier till OES. They damn sure wouldn't get beans if they were fucking with them. I've had to ordered from them about 15-20 times never had an issue with beans being fucked with or not what they supposed to be


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 4, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Im with you. We have to stay on it though cause we are the only regulators of the business right now.


That's a fair point, never really considered it in that way before. I thought dude was making a joke about the misspelling all along, didn't think it was serious for a second. Good job clarifying the situation for the record, y'all.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 4, 2017)

it was on their forum at the time if im not mistaken. cbliss and sin was surprised to see a typo considering how much they check thongs out before giving the go ahead.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 4, 2017)

"thongs" can slip through the cracks

the Ocean Grown crew first drop of Dark Helmet had it listed as Key Lime Pie x Jawa Pie and the description even goes into "locking down the key lime" but it was a jawa to the forum so go figure  ...unless they changed it after those first few drops? Nobody from that crew ever answered me when I brought it up.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2017)

Velvet Elvis said:


> it was on their forum at the time if im not mistaken. cbliss and sin was surprised to see a typo considering how much they check thongs out before giving the go ahead.


I think that's was a different error for these same packs. Nightmare Cookies had got released at the cup as v1 when it really was v2. Nightmare Cookies v1 was Forum GSC x White Nightmare and v2 is what's always been released. We all stoners as thorough as we can be sometime lil stuff like that can slip by us. Nothing to fear tho the beans are what they say they are so that's all that matters


----------



## fieldhand (Jan 4, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> The only herm issues sin seems to have is with fems but I have a feeling they haven't released these in awhile cause they were trying to correct the issue.
> 
> Where did you get this info about the sin mint FEMs having the hermie issues? I have a pack of their sm fems from attitude long time back and contacted sin city recently about the herm probs I heard about and sin city told me that the probs were with the sin mint regs and that the regs were the issues. Was told the fems are fire and should be run.
> 
> I'd like to know if you have this info verified? IMO people shy away from fems and that is why the sin city fems are still available and no other reason.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 5, 2017)

Partly from memory and partly from doing some research a few days back. I thought there was issues with both but mostly the feminized line.

May have assumed a bit too as there has been well documented issues with the other fem releases for whatever reason. 

I wouldn't worry too much though. As long as you're environment is on point and you're not stressing the plant out too much id think you would be ok. Just gotta be careful with cookie x's.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jan 5, 2017)

Well I have 1 good pheno of the Sins OG. Alittle denser than the Grail. A lot of my patients like it so I got it back and am gonna run some again 


OG#18


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 5, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Partly from memory and partly from doing some research a few days back. I thought there was issues with both but mostly the feminized line.
> 
> May have assumed a bit too as there has been well documented issues with the other fem releases for whatever reason.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much though. As long as you're environment is on point and you're not stressing the plant out too much id think you would be ok. Just gotta be careful with cookie x's.


I see some stuff in stock at OES, but cashflow is bad today...I am a sad piggy.


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 5, 2017)

Amen brotha


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 6, 2017)

Latest run of Platinum Delight

.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 6, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Latest run of Platinum Delight
> 
> .View attachment 3869650 View attachment 3869651


Plat d > sin mint....maybe..looks tasty


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 6, 2017)

^ got people feeling like "the soup that got away" 


still some Plat D at OES


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 6, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Plat d > sin mint....maybe..looks tasty


Those are grown very well im sure if he had/has sin mints would look just as good!


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 6, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> ^ got people feeling like "the soup that got away"
> 
> 
> still some Plat D at OES


get that D


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 6, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Plat d > sin mint....maybe..looks tasty


That's how I felt after runing both. Don't get me wrong both are straight fire but the platinum delights were more stable,produced more and were the same quality.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 6, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> get that D


I almost got them the other day but couldnt resist the last pack of nightmare cookies


----------



## higher self (Jan 6, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I almost got them the other day but couldnt resist the last pack of nightmare cookies


Same or the Blue Lime Pie if the NC was gone. That Plat looks killer made me think of some of the Grandpa's Breath I see on DVG instgram feed.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 6, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I almost got them the other day but couldnt resist the last pack of nightmare cookies


was between the nightmare and blue lime pie for a heavier yielding one. went with BLP.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 6, 2017)

plat d far better than grandpa breath

nightmare bigger yielder than BLP

but the BLP is killer lime skittles smell for me, but nanners here and there. and lanky. couple runs to slow her down.

Grandpa breath was no smell or taste, less buzz for sure. i wouldnt run again.


----------



## higher self (Jan 6, 2017)

Velvet Elvis said:


> plat d far better than grandpa breath
> 
> nightmare bigger yielder than BLP
> 
> ...


Well sure I'll fine something nice out of two packs unless the line is completely crap just noting the similarities in look but thanks for your feedback comparing the two.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 7, 2017)

Sinmints popping up. Plat d from OES out for delivery now


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 7, 2017)

Anyone have second drop order ship from TDT yet?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 7, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Anyone have second drop order ship from TDT yet?


negative


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 7, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Anyone have second drop order ship from TDT yet?


Nay sir


----------



## sauceulike (Jan 7, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Anyone have second drop order ship from TDT yet?


Still waiting here!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 7, 2017)

thats the drop where it clearly stated will ship once seeds are received. My guess is somewheres around notifications of shipment sent out early next week, with tracking not becoming active til around thurs- friday


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 7, 2017)

Yeah I was assuming beginning of next week. Just wanted to make sure thanks buddies.


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 7, 2017)

So far so good 3-3 nightmare cookies popped and 4-5 of bluelime pies popped. Couldn't help myself so I just dropped 5 of the Forum BX also, time to find some fire!!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 7, 2017)

anyone gotten their seeds from OES? What freebies you getting?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 7, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> So far so good 3-3 nightmare cookies popped and 4-5 of bluelime pies popped. Couldn't help myself so I just dropped 5 of the Forum BX also, time to find some fire!!


Document this and they'll follow


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jan 7, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Damn that sucks.


mine say the same at my bank


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jan 7, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Where did you get those? OES just told me his are NOT spelled wrong.


mine were spelled right on the front not on the back


----------



## infinite313 (Jan 7, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> anyone gotten their seeds from OES? What freebies you getting?


I got my sin Mint fems yesterday morning and my freebies were North Coast Genetix- Strawberry Tart.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 7, 2017)

infinite313 said:


> I got my sin Mint fems yesterday morning and my freebies were North Coast Genetix- Strawberry Tart.


well that is exactly what i ordered so we shall see


----------



## martyg (Jan 7, 2017)

Whole lotta fire in this bunchTriple cherry diesel
Grape nightmare 
Silverback jack
Blue lime pie 
Blue lime slyme
Rhubarb pie 
And a few extotic genterix


----------



## martyg (Jan 7, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> well that is exactly what i ordered so we shall see


Me too along with nightmare cookies.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 7, 2017)

martyg said:


> Whole lotta fire in this bunchView attachment 3870855Triple cherry diesel
> Grape nightmare
> Silverback jack
> Blue lime pie
> ...


So jelly right now, in so many ways. Nice lineup, Marty


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 7, 2017)

martyg said:


> Whole lotta fire in this bunchView attachment 3870855Triple cherry diesel
> Grape nightmare
> Silverback jack
> Blue lime pie
> ...


That's beautiful man, any info on the blue lime pies? Swooped up 2 packs and looking for some firsthand knowledge


----------



## martyg (Jan 7, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> That's beautiful man, any info on the blue lime pies? Swooped up 2 packs and looking for some firsthand knowledge


I couldn't help ya with any info. First run for me


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 7, 2017)

It's all good best of luck to you hope you find that special lady


----------



## martyg (Jan 8, 2017)

Plat d


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 8, 2017)

BEST STRAIN FROM SEED banks I have come across, in nearly 20 years of seed hoarding!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 8, 2017)

martyg said:


> Plat dView attachment 3871122


Clone run this time?


----------



## martyg (Jan 8, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Clone run this time?


Yes


----------



## martyg (Jan 8, 2017)

Pitbossplat d


----------



## hayrolld (Jan 8, 2017)

Velvet Elvis said:


> BEST STRAIN FROM SEED banks I have come across, in nearly 20 years of seed hoarding!
> 
> View attachment 3871161


Yes that looks like fire  And the winner is. . .???


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 8, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> Yes that looks like fire  And the winner is. . .???


That's exactly what I was wondering ..


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 8, 2017)

That's gotta be platinum Delights.


----------



## BudMan'10 (Jan 8, 2017)

Just flipped to flower last night:

Quad Jacks
Aliens Jack'd Up
Dream n Sour
Sin City Diesel

Will keep you posted...

Peace
BM


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 8, 2017)

ill never get sick of posting the same pics of her, I hope yall dont... My peeps say ts like smoking dabs in bud form


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 8, 2017)

^ only if you keep withholding the name, and even then, probably not


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 8, 2017)

Go Pack Go!!!!

platinum deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez nuts


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 9, 2017)

Heavilyconnected has some of the newer crosses in stock of anyone missed out.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jan 9, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> Heavilyconnected has some of the newer crosses in stock of anyone missed out.


Never heard of them. Have you used them previously, or heard any good reviews of this bank?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 9, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> Never heard of them. Have you used them previously, or heard any good reviews of this bank?


i have not used them. i saw them on instagram @Organix420 
they seem legit.


----------



## cg51360 (Jan 9, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Anyone have second drop order ship from TDT yet?


Just got a email that Pre-Shipment Info Sent and my order of SinMints on the way


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 9, 2017)

cg51360 said:


> Just got a email that Pre-Shipment Info Sent and my order of SinMints on the way


got it too
2 more sinmints and 2 blue lime pies coming my way


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 9, 2017)

Got mine too. Looks like sin mints may make it in my current run after all..


----------



## higher self (Jan 9, 2017)

Still waiting on tracking from TDT. Did anyone use the 33% off discount, hope their not sending those out last lol!


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 9, 2017)

higher self said:


> Still waiting on tracking from TDT. Did anyone use the 37% off discount, hope their not sending those out last lol!


i did 2 orders. second one w/ the 33% off.
got one tracking for both orders


----------



## bubbahaze (Jan 9, 2017)

higher self said:


> Still waiting on tracking from TDT. Did anyone use the 37% off discount, hope their not sending those out last lol!


I did cut almost a 100$ off the bill


----------



## LSD-25 (Jan 9, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Right on Akhiym. You do a great job as a tester. I'm gonna be soaking some Sour Cherry Kush here in a couple weeks. I'll pop in and update when things get rolling...
> 
> I've been eyeballing that Power Nap for a minute too. NGR always seems to be out of stock so I may have to go through Hemp Depot.


Power nap is the bomb!!!!!! so so so dank.. sticky and fruity dankness with some earthy smells too.. you will LOVE it.. it is smooth smooth smooth.......... very enjoyable to grow, with lots of vigor and yield too.. Its got good yield and great quality.. get it now!!!


----------



## LSD-25 (Jan 9, 2017)

BudMan'10 said:


> Just flipped to flower last night:
> 
> Quad Jacks
> Aliens Jack'd Up
> ...


fuck yeah homie!!!! should be some straight "fuel" in your future. I used to grow ecsd and straight diesel years ago.. these are the picks I would choose If I had a choice right now. I am going to try and hit Sin City Seeds up at the Cannabis Cup in Vegas. Im hoping to get some diesel fuel of some sort there.


----------



## higher self (Jan 9, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> i did 2 orders. second one w/ the 33% off.
> got one tracking for both orders





bubbahaze said:


> I did cut almost a 100$ off the bill


That's what's up glad yall got in on the deal as well. Guess the tracking is trickling in they seem to be working faster with the new management.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 9, 2017)

wish i had room for the sin gear now!


----------



## higher self (Jan 9, 2017)

Damn I want those Strawberry Tart freebies!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 9, 2017)

higher self said:


> Damn I want those Strawberry Tart freebies!


The csi pack was a freebie too will get into both for sure

If i get them again with the nightmare cookies ill hit the dm


----------



## higher self (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks @GreenLegend420 though I'd want Toby to mix it up for you. I was looking at the strawberry milkshake already or one of the OG's but that cross sounds really good. CSI has good freebies I have the fire og/chem d x bubba.


----------



## LSD-25 (Jan 9, 2017)

Anybody got any info for Boss's Sister? I got some in week 4 right now .. I am wondering if anybody has had it lab tested?i got 4 strains from Sin City going right now. Power nap, boss's sister, nightfire OG, and REM... plus 5 others... caramel headband (apothecary seeds) aka Brett Bouge, Twizzler (big worm version), gorilla spirit (big worm seeds) and Buckeye Purple from (melvanetics). I didn't clone the gorilla spirit, so I cant keep that one. what's fucked up is that EVERY STRAIN in my grow right now is dank as hell!!! I don't know what to keep and what to give away.. Fire problems hahahahaha..


----------



## **Clouded** (Jan 10, 2017)

All my nightmare cookies germed and are breaking soil...and just got these yesterday. Kinda bummed I didnt get those strawberry tart freebies. Some colombian fire sounds dope too tho. gonna be a good year ladies and gents.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 10, 2017)

LSD-25 said:


> Power nap is the bomb!!!!!! so so so dank.. sticky and fruity dankness with some earthy smells too.. you will LOVE it.. it is smooth smooth smooth.......... very enjoyable to grow, with lots of vigor and yield too.. Its got good yield and great quality.. get it now!!!


Good to hear. My rooms dedicated to seed right now but I'm throwing a few plants down for strictly weight to make some extra bones. Think ill throw some power nap regs down since its a producer. Hopefully the regs are without herm issues..


----------



## higher self (Jan 10, 2017)

Got tracking today  they must be working late because I got the email at almost 2am lol!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 10, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Good to hear. My rooms dedicated to seed right now but I'm throwing a few plants down for strictly weight to make some extra bones. Think ill throw some power nap regs down since its a producer. Hopefully the regs are without herm issues..


Hope you're right, threw 3 down from last summer's promo, all 3 are up, same with the LVSB 3/3.


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 10, 2017)

Just harvested my pnap and lvsb from the same promo. Both pretty good smoke that pnap stretched like crazy tho! Had to snap some necks to prevent from touching the lights


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 10, 2017)

higher self said:


> Damn I want those Strawberry Tart freebies!


have 2 packs ill probably never pop


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 10, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> Just harvested my pnap and lvsb from the same promo. Both pretty good smoke that pnap stretched like crazy tho! Had to snap some necks to prevent from touching the lights


Post some pics would love to see em! Need some more bud shots in this biatch.


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Anyone have second drop order ship from TDT yet?


smoke me a kipper I'll be back for breakfast


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 10, 2017)

There were 2 different phenos I think this was leaning towards the white nightmare


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 10, 2017)

smoke me a kipper I'll be back for breakfast


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 10, 2017)

Of the 3 two of em were identical to this one


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 11, 2017)

**Clouded** said:


> All my nightmare cookies germed and are breaking soil...and just got these yesterday. Kinda bummed I didnt get those strawberry tart freebies. Some colombian fire sounds dope too tho. gonna be a good year ladies and gents.
> 
> View attachment 3872628


From the reports I've seen you will want to scuff the Colombian Fire seeds a bit before germination, which is to say the germ rate has not been great.


----------



## LSD-25 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Think ill throw some power nap regs down since its a producer. Hopefully the regs are without herm issues..


Yeah man throw down like 6 to 10 beans, and you should find a keeper.. I threw about 8 down and had 2 females.. But they are strong females. vigorous grower, easy to clone, and I can't ask for better quality.. well.. as far as something with blue in it anyway. i'm running a plant of REM right beside it and I personally like the Power Nap better.. And mine were all regs.. no hermies. just lots of males.. but thats just luck of the draw, usually a pack of regs doesn't have THAT many males.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jan 11, 2017)

Medical Glue from fem seed promo, couple weeks left. Damn thing started shooting bananas on some of the top buds. Few enough that I could pick them out, but I'm sure I'll miss a couple. Probably won't be running the other few seeds I have of this, but sure looks like I'll get some good smoke out of this one anyway.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> Medical Glue from fem seed promo, couple weeks left. Damn thing started shooting bananas on some of the top buds. Few enough that I could pick them out, but I'm sure I'll miss a couple. Probably won't be running the other few seeds I have of this, but sure looks like I'll get some good smoke out of this one anyway.
> View attachment 3874262


Why not run the other ones? Any marijuana plant nowadays has a chance of herming out. With all the crosses made from hermied plants, ie gg4, there is always a chance for hermie. I personally wouldn't assume the rest of your seeds are going to be herms because of some late flower bananas. But you know, you do you player. cheers and the pic looks dope so hope it does you well.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 11, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> Medical Glue from fem seed promo, couple weeks left. Damn thing started shooting bananas on some of the top buds. Few enough that I could pick them out, but I'm sure I'll miss a couple. Probably won't be running the other few seeds I have of this, but sure looks like I'll get some good smoke out of this one anyway.
> View attachment 3874262


I would recommend running them all, there's gold in there.
This plant had almost no veg time, got almost 3 zips from four bigass colas, no popcorn to speak of and the shit is fire. Did I clone her? Nope, because I am an idiot


----------



## LakeEffect (Jan 11, 2017)

To others that have experience running the Sinmint Cookies, I know it's not a stable line, but have you come across any strange phenos? I was hunting for the thin mint pheno (of course) and I ended up with three females. One smelled faintly of bubblegum, one yielded huge buds with nearly no density, and the last turned out to be all purple from the inside out and super sour taste, similar to Sour Diesel. No cookie traits whatsoever. It makes me wonder if I, in fact, did get Sinmint Cookies sent to me.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 12, 2017)

LakeEffect said:


> To others that have experience running the Sinmint Cookies, I know it's not a stable line, but have you come across any strange phenos? I was hunting for the thin mint pheno (of course) and I ended up with three females. One smelled faintly of bubblegum, one yielded huge buds with nearly no density, and the last turned out to be all purple from the inside out and super sour taste, similar to Sour Diesel. No cookie traits whatsoever. It makes me wonder if I, in fact, did get Sinmint Cookies sent to me.View attachment 3874292 View attachment 3874293


Well, this was my sinmint female, my male was almost identical in structure and smell.


----------



## LakeEffect (Jan 12, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well, this was my sinmint female, my male was almost identical in structure and smell.
> View attachment 3874375


Yes, that looks great and is what I would expect as far as structure from a cookie pheno. My cookies and cream looks similar. I suppose I could have gotten all Blue Power dominant phenos.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 12, 2017)

LakeEffect said:


> Yes, that looks great and is what I would expect as far as structure from a cookie pheno. My cookies and cream looks similar. I suppose I could have gotten all Blue Power dominant phenos.


It is definitely possible you got BP dom plants, for sure. Did you get your seeds in breeders packs? And where abouts did you get them from mate? Cheers, Easty


----------



## LakeEffect (Jan 12, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> It is definitely possible you got BP dom plants, for sure. Did you get your seeds in breeders packs? And where abouts did you get them from mate? Cheers, Easty


They weren't in the original breeder pack because of stealth shipping and I think they were from Herbies. After doing some research into Blue Power, the color (from blue moonshine?), sour taste and bubblegum smells (Sour Dubble) would all be a possibility from that parent. I have a few more seeds left so I suppose I'll have to try again for a cookie pheno. I'd like to make a sinmint/cookies and cream cross.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 12, 2017)

LakeEffect said:


> To others that have experience running the Sinmint Cookies, I know it's not a stable line, but have you come across any strange phenos? I was hunting for the thin mint pheno (of course) and I ended up with three females. One smelled faintly of bubblegum, one yielded huge buds with nearly no density, and the last turned out to be all purple from the inside out and super sour taste, similar to Sour Diesel. No cookie traits whatsoever. It makes me wonder if I, in fact, did get Sinmint Cookies sent to me.View attachment 3874292 View attachment 3874293


Def not trying to hate or anything bro but those nugs don't even look like any Sin Mint Cookies I've seen. Blue Power doesn't put out offspring that have those red hairs like that. Never heard of bubblegum coming from the dad either but I can see it happening from the Blue Moonshine side as it does make berry phenos but still never heard bubblegum but doesn't mean it can't happening and doesn't mean you don't have Sin Mints could be a rare pheno but from what I see it doesn't look like it


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 12, 2017)

Here is some Sin Mint nugs from my last run of it


----------



## LakeEffect (Jan 12, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Def not trying to hate or anything bro but those nugs don't even look like any Sin Mint Cookies I've seen. Blue Power doesn't put out offspring that have those red hairs like that. Never heard of bubblegum coming from the dad either but I can see it happening from the Blue Moonshine side as it does make berry phenos but still never heard bubblegum but doesn't mean it can't happening and doesn't mean you don't have Sin Mints could be a rare pheno but from what I see it doesn't look like it


I agree, none of the phenos I got were similar to any phenotype of sinmint I've seen either. The sour dubble in Power is BOG's Sour Bubble x Sour Diesel so I assumed the bubblegum smell could come from that. It's a killer plant regardless, so no complaints here but I suppose I'll have to try to grab another pack, if they restock, to get a minty pheno. Thanks for the info.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 12, 2017)

LakeEffect said:


> I agree, none of the phenos I got were similar to any phenotype of sinmint I've seen either. The sour dubble in Power is BOG's Sour Bubble x Sour Diesel so I assumed the bubblegum smell could come from that. It's a killer plant regardless, so no complaints here but I suppose I'll have to try to grab another pack, if they restock, to get a minty pheno. Thanks for the info.


Yea that Power is a good one BOG doesn't even know what Sour D he used lol but Power also has Master Kush too so would def be a rare recessive trait pheno coming out if it was it. Still looks good tho and I think a restock should be coming soon again so he on lookout


----------



## higher self (Jan 12, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> have 2 packs ill probably never pop


Hold on to um if you don't mind, may take those off your hands If you don't want them. I seriously have no space to pop anything new even my Sin gear  but if & when the time comes I'll shoot you a PM @bmgnoot


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 12, 2017)

LakeEffect said:


> To others that have experience running the Sinmint Cookies, I know it's not a stable line, but have you come across any strange phenos? I was hunting for the thin mint pheno (of course) and I ended up with three females. One smelled faintly of bubblegum, one yielded huge buds with nearly no density, and the last turned out to be all purple from the inside out and super sour taste, similar to Sour Diesel. No cookie traits whatsoever. It makes me wonder if I, in fact, did get Sinmint Cookies sent to me.View attachment 3874292 View attachment 3874293


Blue power has a very distinct fruity smell. Unlike any other fruity strain. I'd say it's a possibility its that BP stank. Nice looking nonetheless.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 12, 2017)

will run these through and save the top 2 phenos of both male & female then pop another pack + plat delights probably


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm really hoping these new releases of sin mint and plat. D have the same fire as the old ones


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 12, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm really hoping these new releases of sin mint and plat. D have the same fire as the old ones


Is Sin known for changing parent stock, or choosing new males for seed runs?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 12, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Is Sin known for changing parent stock, or choosing new males for seed runs?


Not that I'm aware of, I hope not. I'm curious why these beans are "pre release"....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 12, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Not that I'm aware of, I hope not. I'm curious why these beans are "pre release"....


I'm also curious as to why it's taken so long to release more of their top strain lol


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 13, 2017)

They'll prob never admit cause they're pretty secret squirrel about things but I assumed they reworked the mints since they had such a large amount of hermaphrodite issues. That or they didn't wanna keep getting complaints but finally gave in.

Their keeper sin mint from their BAM business is effing amazing looking so I wouldn't be terribly mad if they used it for new breeding stock..

Might be the nicest plant I've ever seen. Its like a lot of the good sin mint phenotypes I see but with a very decent yield.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 13, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> They'll prob never admit cause they're pretty secret squirrel about things but I assumed they reworked the mints since they had such a large amount of hermaphrodite issues. That or they didn't wanna keep getting complaints but finally gave in.
> 
> Their keeper sin mint from their BAM business is effing amazing looking so I wouldn't be terribly mad if they used it for new breeding stock..
> 
> Might be the nicest plant I've ever seen. Its like a lot of the good sin mint phenotypes I see but with a very decent yield.


Yeah that could be true hey, I wouldn't mind either if there was a chance of getting a pheno like that pic, wow!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 13, 2017)

I have not heard anything about parents being switched up. All crosses should be the exact same moms a same Blue Power stud used but I can try to find out. That Blue Power stud is the truth and I don't see them using another unless it's really better but people keep forgetting herms is gonna be there with Cookies period. Unless you find phenos stress test them for everything and inbreed your gonna have to deal with herms from cookies.

I know Sin has been very busy with what they got going on in Vegas so that's most likely why it took a while to restock on Sin Mints and Plat D plus they put out new crosses to give some new flavors. Plus you gotta keep the hype up how many people been going crazy over Sin Mints not being in stock and just like that bam sold out everywhere. If you keep them in stock always bring the value of the cross down. Really interested to see how the Sin Mint crosses do. Wonder what that male is like


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 13, 2017)

Gimme all the herms if it means finding that one diamond.

#16 "Use absence to increase respect and honor"
-Robert Greene
48laws of power


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 13, 2017)

Wish my dankteam tracking would update


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 13, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> Wish my dankteam tracking would update


Should be soon mine is enroute. Did you check the tracking number on usps? Cause they don't send an email when it actually moves.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 13, 2017)

had 3 of my sinmints die off from damping


Thefarmer12 said:


> Should be soon mine is enroute. Did you check the tracking number on usps? Cause they don't send an email when it actually moves.


oh i guess they gave me a new tracking.
i got the second email update and kept tracking the old number they gave me.
should be here tomorrow 
looking to crack into those BLP right away


----------



## higher self (Jan 13, 2017)

Got those Nightmare cooks coming in tomorrow. I always wonder what TDT freebies I will get lol!


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 13, 2017)

higher self said:


> Got those Nightmare cooks coming in tomorrow. I always wonder what TDT freebies I will get lol!


mine says tomorrow as well.
wishing i got 1x nightmare and 1x BLP instead of 2x BLP


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 13, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> mine says tomorrow as well.
> wishing i got 1x nightmare and 1x BLP instead of 2x BLP


Lol thats tempting i really want the BLP but i got the nightmare


----------



## higher self (Jan 13, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> mine says tomorrow as well.
> wishing i got 1x nightmare and 1x BLP instead of 2x BLP


Man that's always a tough decision! More of the same strain for pheno hunts or single packs of this & that for variety. The thing's I have more than one pack of I'd like to grow them all at once if I can but i'm stuck in perpetual flower mode & veg tent is full smh!



GreenLegend420 said:


> Lol thats tempting i really want the BLP but i got the nightmare


If there is another drop I think I'll end up picking up that BLP but I want another deal at TDT lol!!


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 13, 2017)

higher self said:


> Man that's always a tough decision! More of the same strain for pheno hunts or single packs of this & that for variety. The thing's I have more than one pack of I'd like to grow them all at once if I can but i'm stuck in perpetual flower mode & veg tent is full smh!
> 
> 
> 
> If there is another drop I think I'll end up picking up that BLP but I want another deal at TDT lol!!


i wasn't panning on the BLPs but i couldn't pass on the 33%.
i grabbed doubles of the sincity stuff cause i heard of a lot of herms and want to find some keepers.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 13, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> i wasn't panning on the BLPs but i couldn't pass on the 33%.
> i grabbed doubles of the sincity stuff cause i heard of a lot of herms and want to find some keepers.


Blue Lime Pie is stable I haven't hear people getting herms from that. Don't think the people who tested it had herms either but it's the cookies you have to worry about and some of the fems. You should be fine with those BLP tho. Tip for those they don't like to be real wet in the seedling stage. After about 3-4 weeks they should be ok


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 13, 2017)

1 for 1 popped on my sin mints and they've yet to be opened..


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 13, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> 1 for 1 popped on my sin mints and they've yet to be opened..
> View attachment 3875611


Damn, that sucks. I always wonder if i should open the sealed foil packs of seeds before i store them to make sure they are dry. Obviously that was packed in a moist or humid environment. Or maybe not dry enough before packaging? I know seeds need a little dry/cure time to make sure they have dried out before packaging.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 13, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> 1 for 1 popped on my sin mints and they've yet to be opened..
> View attachment 3875611


at least you know which one is the most vigorous!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 13, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> at least you know which one is the most vigorous!


yea she's swimming now, but I think she might have dried out already (one time the cold might have saved a plant from drying out)

Funny enough I harvested my d99 #3 full of IX beans ((chem D x c99) x (chem D x c99)) and I had about 9 or 10 seeds that had 1/8 tap roots shooting out still while in the calyx live on the plant. Anything can happen I suppose.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 13, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> yea she's swimming now, but I think she might have dried out already (one time the cold might have saved a plant from drying out)
> 
> Funny enough I harvested my d99 #3 full of IX beans ((chem D x c99) x (chem D x c99)) and I had about 9 or 10 seeds that had 1/8 tap roots shooting out still while in the calyx live on the plant. Anything can happen I suppose.


yeah, now that you mention it, i have heard of them sprouting on the plant. Plus if they use one of the seed counters, i can easily see how that one slipped through.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 13, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> 1 for 1 popped on my sin mints and they've yet to be opened..
> View attachment 3875611


Lol that's nuts... Viable genetics right there.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 13, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Lol that's nuts... Viable genetics right there.


Dude, just took a peek at the swimming false starter... tap root already longer relative to the photo I took above, already growing, I think she'll make it


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 13, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> 1 for 1 popped on my sin mints and they've yet to be opened..
> View attachment 3875611


What the heck...Never seen that. But happy seems like it's gonna make it


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 13, 2017)

Crazy never seen that before. Maybe somebody was drinking a cold one when they were packing those lol


----------



## higher self (Jan 14, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Dude, just took a peek at the swimming false starter... tap root already longer relative to the photo I took above, already growing, I think she'll make it


We're rooting for her @CannaBruh !!

When I get some space going to start some Nightmare Cooks. Holding off on the Harlesin to do them all at once, got 4 seeds in my freebie pack so have 7 total.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 14, 2017)

higher self said:


> We're rooting for her @CannaBruh !!
> 
> When I get some space going to start some Nightmare Cooks. Holding off on the Harlesin to do them all at once, got 4 seeds in my freebie pack so have 7 total.


yea i ended up with 9 harlesins probably end up doing them in the winter. sometime
dropped 6 BLPs today


----------



## Ray black (Jan 14, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> I have not heard anything about parents being switched up. All crosses should be the exact same moms a same Blue Power stud used but I can try to find out. That Blue Power stud is the truth and I don't see them using another unless it's really better but people keep forgetting herms is gonna be there with Cookies period. Unless you find phenos stress test them for everything and inbreed your gonna have to deal with herms from cookies.
> 
> I know Sin has been very busy with what they got going on in Vegas so that's most likely why it took a while to restock on Sin Mints and Plat D plus they put out new crosses to give some new flavors. Plus you gotta keep the hype up how many people been going crazy over Sin Mints not being in stock and just like that bam sold out everywhere. If you keep them in stock always bring the value of the cross down. Really interested to see how the Sin Mint crosses do. Wonder what that male is like



Bro I'm gonna gety Blue Power #6 up here tonight

It's ridiculous

Also got my Tangerine Powers about to go in

But bro, that BP.....Bro!


----------



## Ray black (Jan 14, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Def not trying to hate or anything bro but those nugs don't even look like any Sin Mint Cookies I've seen. Blue Power doesn't put out offspring that have those red hairs like that. Never heard of bubblegum coming from the dad either but I can see it happening from the Blue Moonshine side as it does make berry phenos but still never heard bubblegum but doesn't mean it can't happening and doesn't mean you don't have Sin Mints could be a rare pheno but from what I see it doesn't look like it



Have to agree


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sin mints arrived. Anyone else get those biscotti freebies from "depth charge seeds" ?? I'm really interested in the lineage but ofcourse TDT doesn't know how to respond...

Also noticed TDT has ditched the "seeds and clone ranch" name change...lol. Must have thought twice about shipping clones and the name was awful anyway so i'm content with that.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 15, 2017)

Ray black said:


> Bro I'm gonna gety Blue Power #6 up here tonight
> 
> It's ridiculous
> 
> ...


Damn, i have to get back into my blue power seeds. I lost all three of my girls, one wasn't that good, so i didn't care, the best one wouldn't/ didn't clone. I even tried to reveg, and it started coming back, took a clone, and it didn't live. Then the reveg died. This plant was had everything but yield, but was good enough that that didn't matter one bit. The third one cloned fine, but always struggled then mysteriously died....shortly after i realized i had root aphids, mystery solved. Can't wait to see #6 bro, i need some inspiration to get into these again!


----------



## Beemo (Jan 15, 2017)

organic sin mints....


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 15, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Sin mints arrived. Anyone else get those biscotti freebies from "depth charge seeds" ?? I'm really interested in the lineage but ofcourse TDT doesn't know how to respond...
> 
> Also noticed TDT has ditched the "seeds and clone ranch" name change...lol. Must have thought twice about shipping clones and the name was awful anyway so i'm content with that.


i got those freebies too. couldnt find anything on it. 
theres some account on instagram with the name but like 8 followers and no posts.

seeds and clone ranch such a stupid name lol


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Sin mints arrived. Anyone else get those biscotti freebies from "depth charge seeds" ?? I'm really interested in the lineage but ofcourse TDT doesn't know how to respond...
> 
> Also noticed TDT has ditched the "seeds and clone ranch" name change...lol. Must have thought twice about shipping clones and the name was awful anyway so i'm content with that.


Right i thought a ranch was where cowboys chase cows around anyways lol


----------



## Ray black (Jan 15, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Damn, i have to get back into my blue power seeds. I lost all three of my girls, one wasn't that good, so i didn't care, the best one wouldn't/ didn't clone. I even tried to reveg, and it started coming back, took a clone, and it didn't live. Then the reveg died. This plant was had everything but yield, but was good enough that that didn't matter one bit. The third one cloned fine, but always struggled then mysteriously died....shortly after i realized i had root aphids, mystery solved. Can't wait to see #6 bro, i need some inspiration to get into these again!



That sucks....

You're right man, the right pheno of the BP is incredible. I would pass yield for this quality, hands down. This might be the very best stuff I have come across......whoa

Hey thanks for being interested, makes me happy

Pics coming very soon


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 15, 2017)

a lot of my sin and plats damped off


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 15, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> a lot of my sin and plats damped off


Damn that sucks bro. Do you use a dome when popping?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 15, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> a lot of my sin and plats damped off


That blows man! I had to order 30 more plat delights in hopes for a male this time.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 16, 2017)

@akhiymjames look what I found lol

 

Also, don't know if this is the right thread but those sugartown express f2 all had a hell of a time germing and getting established.

 

I tossed them because they were so mutated and very far behind the others in that batch of seeds. Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 16, 2017)

Give mutants a good amount of time to spit out a nice shoot (they often do), sometimes it can take up to a year though and you're right sometimes we don't have the time or space for that shit. I've let mutants go nearly a year before seeing a proper shoot, those above look like they might have only needed a few weeks to spit something proper.

Is that the Las Vegas Sour Bubba? 3/3 on mine and they're nice and vigorous, no mutants


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 16, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> @akhiymjames look what I found lol
> 
> View attachment 3877561
> 
> ...


I habe time give them time lol


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 16, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn that sucks bro. Do you use a dome when popping?


nah


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 16, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Give mutants a good amount of time to spit out a nice shoot (they often do), sometimes it can take up to a year though and you're right sometimes we don't have the time or space for that shit. I've let mutants go nearly a year before seeing a proper shoot, those above look like they might have only needed a few weeks to spit something proper.
> 
> Is that the Las Vegas Sour Bubba? 3/3 on mine and they're nice and vigorous, no mutants


When you're just not sure about life...time heals all wounds. Or something.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 16, 2017)

Related note, 14/15 sin mints are popping dirt. One shell not cracked though it could be my own fault due to consuming an excess of gin as I am so often want to do. Womp


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 16, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Give mutants a good amount of time to spit out a nice shoot (they often do), sometimes it can take up to a year though and you're right sometimes we don't have the time or space for that shit. I've let mutants go nearly a year before seeing a proper shoot, those above look like they might have only needed a few weeks to spit something proper.
> 
> Is that the Las Vegas Sour Bubba? 3/3 on mine and they're nice and vigorous, no mutants


It's been a month since being sown and you see the progress they've made... All of the other seeds i sowed on the same day, Dec 20th, are already working on their 4th and 5th leaf sets! I thought that maybe they're dank in waiting, I could wait it out, but come on though they're SOOO SLOOWWW. I do have the space though...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 16, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> @akhiymjames look what I found lol
> 
> View attachment 3877561
> 
> ...


Ayy that's the Las Vegas Sour Bubba should be a nice one. Sorry those Sugartown Express f2s gave you trouble. I got some other stuff if needed


----------



## Ray black (Jan 16, 2017)

Blue Power pheno 17

this is my favorite Blue Power pheno

sour blue coffee kush candy lemon DANK - funk to the max


----------



## Ray black (Jan 16, 2017)

Plat D

this lady is always just SO healthy

love the medicinal attributes to her too. feel the presence of CBD for sure


----------



## Ray black (Jan 16, 2017)

The REM

best Blueberry pheno and think I did alright 

When curing the fan leaves turn this crazy blue color

she smells like blueberries SO hard even the stalks

Blueberry and musky haze


----------



## Ray black (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you Sin City!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 17, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> F
> 
> Ayy that's the Las Vegas Sour Bubba should be a nice one. Sorry those Sugartown Express f2s gave you trouble. I got some other stuff if needed



Two of the STEf2 made it 

 

I'll get into that LVSB sooner than later. Now that I know there's a thread for.them I'll try to post updates once they're running.

Thanks for everything broski, stay well


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 17, 2017)

Anyone grown thunderstruck?


----------



## green217 (Jan 17, 2017)

Ray black said:


> That sucks....
> 
> You're right man, the right pheno of the BP is incredible. I would pass yield for this quality, hands down. This might be the very best stuff I have come across......whoa
> 
> ...


I've been watching sin city for a while, but when I started hearing about the hermies I didn't pull the trigger. But Blue Power was going to be on my order for sure. Watching you guys buy out all the stock is making me reconsider putting some sin city gear in my garden. Looking forward to seeing this BP you keep referring to!


----------



## Ray black (Jan 17, 2017)

green217 said:


> I've been watching sin city for a while, but when I started hearing about the hermies I didn't pull the trigger. But Blue Power was going to be on my order for sure. Watching you guys buy out all the stock is making me reconsider putting some sin city gear in my garden. Looking forward to seeing this BP you keep referring to!



Posted some pics of her

Look up on the page dude



King James is the guy to ask here

Don't be scared of Sin City, they have some killer dank man


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jan 18, 2017)

just did a fresh drop of sin gear it will go fast


----------



## martyg (Jan 18, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> just did a fresh drop of sin gear it will go fast


Damn missed that one!!


----------



## martyg (Jan 18, 2017)

@akhiymjames i got two phenos of pit boss so far. You familiar with this strain. 
Pit boss 1pit boss 2


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jan 18, 2017)

I got a pack of pit boss if someone wants to make a offer


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 19, 2017)

martyg said:


> @akhiymjames i got two phenos of pit boss so far. You familiar with this strain.
> Pit boss 1View attachment 3879574pit boss 2View attachment 3879575


I've ran another cross with the same mom El Jefe but I haven't ran the Pit Boss. Gonna be a nice big yielding one I'm sure the moms does that lol. It's p91 x San Diego Hogsbreath


----------



## Ray black (Jan 19, 2017)

martyg said:


> @akhiymjames i got two phenos of pit boss so far. You familiar with this strain.
> Pit boss 1View attachment 3879574pit boss 2View attachment 3879575



I love your room Marty


----------



## martyg (Jan 19, 2017)

Ray black said:


> I love your room Marty


Lol thx. I'll post more pics later. Renos are done now. Running full de fixtures in one room. Very impressed with them


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ray black said:


> Plat D
> 
> this lady is always just SO healthy
> 
> love the medicinal attributes to her too. feel the presence of CBD for sure View attachment 3878093


God I love the plat d. Anyone else notice its very distinct calyxes? The hairs are very white and fluffy it may be hard to see in pictures but I noticed this on all my phenotypes and in many of the pics I've seen. Mine looked like damn cotton balls in early flower. Never seen em like that on anything else I wonder if its a platinum gsc trait or just the right combo of genes I know I haven't seen it on my bps.


----------



## Ray black (Jan 19, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> God I love the plat d. Anyone else notice its very distinct calyxes? The hairs are very white and fluffy it may be hard to see in pictures but I noticed this on all my phenotypes and in many of the pics I've seen. Mine looked like damn cotton balls in early flower. Never seen em like that on anything else I wonder if its a platinum gsc trait or just the right combo of genes I know I haven't seen it on my bps.



Most definitely

They are also rock hard buds

I taste way more of the PGSC in my pheno but the blue power is there in the background

Super healthy and pretty and STOUT


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 19, 2017)

Would anybody care to speculate on the cannabinoid content of Bora Bora? Will any show any THC or is this going to be CBD dominant through and through?


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 19, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Would anybody care to speculate on the cannabinoid content of Bora Bora? Will any show any THC or is this going to be CBD dominant through and through?


I think all cbd strain phenos will be a mix of ^thc, ^cbd, thc/cbd.


----------



## martyg (Jan 20, 2017)

Here's a shot of my veg. The big ones are going into flower today. Lots of sins gear. Exotic.dvg ant others


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> View attachment 3880628
> Make a little trade with @GreenLegend420
> Thanks bud


No mentioning of trades bro don't wanna see you get banned. Nice snag tho


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 20, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> No mentioning of trades bro don't wanna see you get banned. Nice snag tho


ty


----------



## martyg (Jan 20, 2017)

Plat d bho on its way to the purger to become shatter!!


----------



## martyg (Jan 22, 2017)

24 hrs later. Finished!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 22, 2017)

http://analytical360.com/m/flowers/558707
Sin Mint Cookies testing over 30% at analytical360! Very nice.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 22, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> http://analytical360.com/m/flowers/558707
> Sin Mint Cookies testing over 30% at analytical360! Very nice.


Very impressive, but the terp % is not.... some bland stoney weed?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 22, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Very impressive, but the terp % is not.... some bland stoney weed?


Makes me wonder, because I have had tasty smoke with minimal terps and stony weed that had comparativey low thc, so I have no real idea. I was just looking at the last 60 days at that lab sorted by thc content and was happy to see Sin City making a showing.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 22, 2017)

alpha-Pinene & Humulene dominate that terp spectrum, anyone care to comment on the flavor of some sin mints? Does it have any or is it just an icy photogenic bitch?

I've got two seedling but too small to do a stem rub or get any idea of a profile this early. Give me a week or two and I'll have an idea of what it will smell like.


**edit

found this one http://analytical360.com/m/flowers/502679

same two terps heavy, but this one over 2%


----------



## DustyNugs (Jan 22, 2017)

I believe this is my first post in here, but had to drop some pictures of my SinCity plants...

I've been growing SinMint for 3 years now. I had two phenos that were both ridiculously good. My buddy had the last clone of my #1 and he accidentally killed it... Lesson learned, I should have gotten that one back from him months ago. Anyway, I was so convinced by my SinMint that I picked up a pack of Blue Power and Sinfully Sour at the Cannabis Cup a couple years ago. Still haven't started the Sinfully Sour, but I may be doing that this evening.

I had a friend grab a pack of Blue Power as well and he also got Tangerine Power. These were the best two phenos from those packs in my opinion. I probably won't let these go until I find something worthy of replacing them.

Tangerine Power #2 - Super citrusy, smells like a bag of freshly peeled tangerines seriously. It stays squat and doesn't stretch much like Blue Power in flower. These buds are getting super fat and trichy at the start of week 6, only growing in a 1 gal pot... 

 

 

Blue Power #3 - I've got this one in a 3 gallon smart pot. Smells of berries and kush, such a pleasant terp profile. Stays short and the buds are really getting thick and trichy. It turns a light blue/lavender late in flower like my SinMint #3.

 

 

And last but not least, my SinMint #3 still going strong. Super vigorous veg growth, the clones usually root faster and more full than almost anything else I've grown. She starts turning dark purple after week 6 and has a berry/garlic terpene profile ( not sure which actual terpenes but I can find out ). It yields super dense, rock hard nugs of pure goodness. It's been tested for potency a couple of times and those results were 23% and 26% THCA. It's a great plant, so glad I still have 12 more seeds in my pack to dig through!


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 22, 2017)

Got 9 blue lime pies, 3 Nightmare cookies and 5 Forum BX seedlings going hopefully get some keepers. Last run of Powernap and LVBK provided good smoke but nothing worth keeping in the stable


----------



## Ray black (Jan 22, 2017)

Looking forward to this run


----------



## Ray black (Jan 22, 2017)

Hey James, did you have a low female to male ratio in the Tangerine Powers you popped?


I found 1 girl in maybe 10 beans. had the same thing happen with my Blue Powers

considering the quality I found in all the phenos of the BP, and the amazing smell on this TP's stalk, I am sure the TP girl I found will be decent



I have vegged her for months man. took 10 clones and am putting the clones into flower soon. will get up some shots of the TP mom I have. she has like 16 tops now


how are your TP coming along?


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 22, 2017)

Ray black said:


> Looking forward to this runView attachment 3882552


Sooooooooooo mad I didn't grab some of these when TDT had their sales keep us posted man!


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 22, 2017)

Trying not to buy more beans as I'll be at the Vegas cup and the San Bernardino cup in cali so trying to conserve my funds till then but it's so hard!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 22, 2017)

Ray black said:


> Hey James, did you have a low female to male ratio in the Tangerine Powers you popped?
> 
> 
> I found 1 girl in maybe 10 beans. had the same thing happen with my Blue Powers
> ...


I don't know if it is mumbo jumbo but I've read about and sometimes use "techniques" to induce higher female to male ratios. I've had some success using them too.
Supposedly in the first two weeks or so you want:
14 hours on/ 10 hours off for lights
blue spectrum
higher nitrogen
cooler temperatures in root zone
and lastly I believe is moist soil, if soil is dry then the seed predicts it is drought so doesn't want to waste energy to become a female.

I originally read this in Jorge's or Ed's books. I know some people say seed is predetermined but I think it is more environmentally determined to help survival rates in the wild. If it is going to a hot dry season the females will struggle to find enough water to have successful seed crops so more males will develop in order to spread enough pollen to find the few females that could survive the drought. Or so the thinking goes. Could be way off but it worked for me for the most part.

With said techniques I have gotten 7/10 or better once or twice but usually always right around 50/50. Cheers


----------



## Ray black (Jan 22, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I don't know if it is mumbo jumbo but I've read about and sometimes use "techniques" to induce higher female to male ratios. I've had some success using them too.
> Supposedly in the first two weeks or so you want:
> 14 hours on/ 10 hours off for lights
> blue spectrum
> ...



Hey thanks for all the input. Great stuff all of it

Never heard that about the 14/10 or the wet soil theories


I find it hard to dry them out as seedlings because they don't drink much but if a fan is on its possible

U ever have any of your veg flower from that 14/10 light cycle?


----------



## Ray black (Jan 22, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I don't know if it is mumbo jumbo but I've read about and sometimes use "techniques" to induce higher female to male ratios. I've had some success using them too.
> Supposedly in the first two weeks or so you want:
> 14 hours on/ 10 hours off for lights
> blue spectrum
> ...



I normally do alright with the ratios 

Could just be bad luck too...


----------



## martyg (Jan 23, 2017)

Ray black said:


> Looking forward to this runView attachment 3882552


I just finished sexing mine.


----------



## Ray black (Jan 23, 2017)

martyg said:


> I just finished sexing mine.



Nice man

How do the stalks smell and how have they setup? Lots of side branching?

Looking forward to a good yield too


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 23, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> Sooooooooooo mad I didn't grab some of these when TDT had their sales keep us posted man!


I'm making F2's of the triple cherry either end of this round or next one. I'll be hunting for a papa. I also have quite a bit of the originals leftover... wink wink. I don't think they're going to make them anymore so i'll be in preserve mode.

@Ray black You're gonna love those man. Not sure if you're on IG but @GrowJahsGift 's IG is like a damn database for TCD phenos lol. I only grew two in testing and he grew like 10 or something. You're gonna love it though. Sour Jack seems to heavily dominate it's crosses but I don't even care. It's a delight to grow and the high is straight euphoria. A nice change when all everyone grows anymore is the same purple cookie crosses. lol.

I'm guilty too but I'm really gonna start moving away from growing cookie related stuff after this round. So bored of it. TCD is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 23, 2017)

Ray black said:


> Hey James, did you have a low female to male ratio in the Tangerine Powers you popped?
> 
> 
> I found 1 girl in maybe 10 beans. had the same thing happen with my Blue Powers
> ...


I only popped 3 and got two to sprout both were males so I'll be digging into some more soon. Could be higher male ratio in them I never paid attention if people posted that info but hopefully get a nice female when I crack some more soon


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 23, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I'm making F2's of the triple cherry either end of this round or next one. I'll be hunting for a papa. I also have quite a bit of the originals leftover... wink wink. I don't think they're going to make them anymore so i'll be in preserve mode.
> 
> @Ray black You're gonna love those man. Not sure if you're on IG but @GrowJahsGift 's IG is like a damn database for TCD phenos lol. I only grew two in testing and he grew like 10 or something. You're gonna love it though. Sour Jack seems to heavily dominate it's crosses but I don't even care. It's a delight to grow and the high is straight euphoria. A nice change when all everyone grows anymore is the same purple cookie crosses. lol.
> 
> I'm guilty too but I'm really gonna start moving away from growing cookie related stuff after this round. So bored of it. TCD is a breath of fresh air.


@Ray black youll find something to like in there man! Mid to heavy yielders. Some a bit leafy. Terps range from Jack to cherry dubble bubble gum. Best bho I've made was from tcd trim. Like a sweet taste that coated your mouth for hours.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 23, 2017)

Ray black said:


> Hey thanks for all the input. Great stuff all of it
> 
> Never heard that about the 14/10 or the wet soil theories
> 
> ...


No. I only use the 14/10 as soon as they pop out of soil until two weeks is up then back to 18/6 for veg. Plants aren't sexually mature in that time frame so no flowering sets in. Cheers


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 23, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> I only popped 3 and got two to sprout both were males so I'll be digging into some more soon. Could be higher male ratio in them I never paid attention if people posted that info but hopefully get a nice female when I crack some more soon


Get a good male?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 23, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> I only popped 3 and got two to sprout both were males so I'll be digging into some more soon. Could be higher male ratio in them I never paid attention if people posted that info but hopefully get a nice female when I crack some more soon


I see you ending up getting you some tangerine powers. I didn't know if you remember but I bought a couple packs a couple years ago and we discussed the strain. I haven't popped any yet but hopefully will before end of this year I'll get to them all. Cheers man


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 23, 2017)

I snatched up a pack of UFO Cookies. No idea why...


----------



## martyg (Jan 24, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> I snatched up a pack of UFO Cookies. No idea why...


That's one that id like


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 24, 2017)

martyg said:


> That's one that is like


Liked? Is it?


----------



## martyg (Jan 24, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Liked? Is it?


Lmao I meant. That's one I'd like in my collection. Got off nights shift idk what happened there


----------



## martyg (Jan 24, 2017)

Ray black said:


> Nice man
> 
> How do the stalks smell and how have they setup? Lots of side branching?
> 
> Looking forward to a good yield too


Still pretty small. But am interested as well


----------



## martyg (Jan 24, 2017)

Plat d loving things atm


----------



## Ray black (Jan 24, 2017)

martyg said:


> Still pretty small. But am interested as wellView attachment 3884101






Nice!


----------



## martyg (Jan 26, 2017)

Got my beans today. Was wondering they got a hemp seed sticker now. Is that new or a border thing


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 26, 2017)

martyg said:


> Got my beans today. Was wondering they got a hemp seed sticker now. Is that new or a border thingView attachment 3885650


none of my packs had that hemp seed sticker


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 26, 2017)

Mine didn't, where'd you order from???


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jan 26, 2017)

martyg said:


> Got my beans today. Was wondering they got a hemp seed sticker now. Is that new or a border thingView attachment 3885650


Mine did as Well assuming these from OES? It was on one of my freebie packs


----------



## martyg (Jan 26, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> Mine didn't, where'd you order from???





Gonefishn7420 said:


> Mine did as Well assuming these from OES? It was on one of my freebie packs


I got mine from OES


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 26, 2017)

So ??? Its so they wont take them


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jan 26, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> So ??? Its so they wont take them


It's gotta be a trying to cover their ass type of deal.


----------



## dankseeker (Jan 26, 2017)

Just grabbed 2 packs of sinmints on TDT!! Finally got em!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 26, 2017)

Putting hemp seeds on it won't do a damn thing, these people aren't stupid.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 26, 2017)

Sin Mint, Slyme Cookies & Blue Lime Pie are still in stock. I can get one pack, what do?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 26, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Sin Mint, Slyme Cookies & Blue Lime Pie are still in stock. I can get one pack, what do?


i'm thinking of grabbin that mint lemonade.


----------



## martyg (Jan 26, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> So ??? Its so they wont take them


I just wasn't sure that's all I ordered from US banks before and never had that. No issue


----------



## martyg (Jan 26, 2017)

Started 5 silver back jacks. And got 5 males lol. Same thing happened with my pit boss. Damn I hate that


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 26, 2017)

I realized I wanted those beans mostly so I can be cool like you guys, I have more great strains here than I have time or space to grow. I am holding off until another time, as much as I want them. I am going to buy a little RO machine instead.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 26, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I realized I wanted those beans mostly so I can be cool like you guys, I have more great strains here than I have time or space to grow. I am holding off until another time, as much as I want them. I am going to buy a little RO machine instead.


BLP though....

I'm with you. I'm kinda 50/50 on grabbing another sin mint but I may roll with something else this time there's a lot I've been wanting. 

Good call on the R/O too, that's my next investment for my new breeding spaces.. I'm using distilled right now and it's a PAIN.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 27, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> BLP though....
> 
> I'm with you. I'm kinda 50/50 on grabbing another sin mint but I may roll with something else this time there's a lot I've been wanting.
> 
> Good call on the R/O too, that's my next investment for my new breeding spaces.. I'm using distilled right now and it's a PAIN.


Get an RO unit!! Turned my shit around in a hurry


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 27, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> BLP though....
> 
> I'm with you. I'm kinda 50/50 on grabbing another sin mint but I may roll with something else this time there's a lot I've been wanting.
> 
> Good call on the R/O too, that's my next investment for my new breeding spaces.. I'm using distilled right now and it's a PAIN.


still debating...
that 25% so tempting


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 27, 2017)

Yep. Them slyme cookies... blue lime pie...tempting.

Btw, are they not putting out fems anymore?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 28, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Yep. Them slyme cookies... blue lime pie...tempting.
> 
> Btw, are they not putting out fems anymore?


I think they are, just not dropping them recently. I am happy with my Medical Glue fems so far, very much so.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah I def should have waited and could have scooped almost everything I wanted at 25% off. Effin a


----------



## martyg (Jan 28, 2017)

Ugh dealing with salt build up issues sucks. Just devastated. Running in 10gal pots takes a shitload of water to correct!! boo!


----------



## Ray black (Jan 29, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Yeah I def should have waited and could have scooped almost everything I wanted at 25% off. Effin a


The dank team has 1 pack of Tripple Cherry Diesel up again

Posting an update soon


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 29, 2017)

martyg said:


> Ugh dealing with salt build up issues sucks. Just devastated. Running in 10gal pots takes a shitload of water to correct!! boo!


Run organic soil and you will never have to worry about that. Water and tea only give your more time with your ladies than so much work too dealing with ph and all that


----------



## martyg (Jan 29, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Run organic soil and you will never have to worry about that. Water and tea only give your more time with your ladies than so much work too dealing with ph and all that


Yeah crossed my mind just would be pricey to fill 10 gal pots with it. I'm using ph perfect and promix.I used to run smaller pots never had this prob. But with the bigger ones it takes a lot of water for it to come out the bottom. I'm pretty sure I got things under control now. I'm pretty sure my prob is the pro mix. And not enough run off.


----------



## martyg (Jan 29, 2017)

I think I fixed em. Caught it in time before the damage was done. Here's a shot of my new roomthe ones in the very back are almost ready to come down. There in flush mode.


----------



## cannakis (Jan 29, 2017)

martyg said:


> Started 5 silver back jacks. And got 5 males lol. Same thing happened with my pit boss. Damn I hate that


Yeah that sucks! And it's like not worth breeding them because then you'd just have more boys


----------



## cannakis (Jan 29, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Yep. Them slyme cookies... blue lime pie...tempting.
> 
> Btw, are they not putting out fems anymore?


Yeah they are... my sin mint last time are fems... kind of sucks but I'll just run those with my regs and hopefully breed a nice heavy Female to Malle ratio


----------



## cannakis (Jan 29, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Run organic soil and you will never have to worry about that. Water and tea only give your more time with your ladies than so much work too dealing with ph and all that


I'm all about "organic" and amending soil and composting, but I Still have to stick with Bottles for my girls... they just do so much better, and are pushed to fullest limit. I still compost males and fan leaves, and add amendments, but instead of doing "teas" I use BioBizz. They really do have their shit down, just like Nectar of the gods, these people created these things for a reason. Nectar of the gods is supposed to be Salt Free.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 31, 2017)

cannakis said:


> Yeah that sucks! And it's like not worth breeding them because then you'd just have more boys


That trait wouldn't necessarily carry over in F1 but it would be more likely to show up again in a further filial generation if it does rear its ugly head. Nothing I hate more than popping 10 seeds only to get 10 males lol. Luckily I've had good fortune and am looking for dudes.


----------



## higher self (Jan 31, 2017)

Thinking about popping some GSC BX maybe the whole pack. I'm just concerned about my spring & summer runs as last year got hit with mold pretty bad. Kind of just want to stick to sativa's since the buds don't get as dense but I really want to pop some Sin gear!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 31, 2017)

higher self said:


> Thinking about popping some GSC BX maybe the whole pack. I'm just concerned about my spring & summer runs as last year got hit with mold pretty bad. Kind of just want to stick to sativa's since the buds don't get as dense but I really want to pop some Sin gear!!


Well it is a cookie cross... Shouldn't worry too much about fat buds!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 31, 2017)

Was a drop on heavily connected earlier sinmint still there


----------



## higher self (Jan 31, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Well it is a cookie cross... Shouldn't worry too much about fat buds!


Ok cool I'm setting up things to keep temps in check, really I need a dehumidifier. Yeah your right about the buds, from pics I've seen I think I'll be ok.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 31, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Was a drop on heavily connected earlier sinmint still there


oh man i woudl've scooped that tangerine power or even the BP f2


----------



## Ray black (Jan 31, 2017)

My Tangerine Power momma

Have 7 clones in flower right now


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jan 31, 2017)

Scooped up platinum delights and sin mints hopefully there's fire there


----------



## Ray black (Jan 31, 2017)

This is my favorite Blue Power pheno, denser buds and has a more diesel flavor vs the sour

both are very close in taste but I like the stature and flavor a little more on this one


----------



## Ray black (Jan 31, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> Scooped up platinum delights and sin mints hopefully there's fire there




hopefully? lol

yes, there will be


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 31, 2017)

Ray black said:


> My Tangerine Power momma
> 
> Have 7 clones in flower right now
> View attachment 3890370


These gals orangey?


----------



## Ray black (Jan 31, 2017)

Triple Cherry Diesel


15 for 15 - with no mutants 

all sprouted almost completely uniform

and

all peeled their seed casings off without problem


----------



## Ray black (Jan 31, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> These gals orangey?



Havent seen the finished product yet but will let you know man


if the smell of the stalks are any indication, hell yeah man

the stalks are straight ORANGE PEEL GAS

will def post on her though when I know


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 31, 2017)

Posted in the cannabliss seed thread but just in case. Here's Blue Lime Slyme day 58-60 or some shit.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 1, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Was a drop on heavily connected earlier sinmint still there


https://heavilyconnected.com/product-category/sin-city-seeds/
This seedbank site doesn't completely suck! I hope they get more lines soon, I like what they have started. Nice to see more https security showing up out there.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Feb 1, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> oh man i woudl've scooped that tangerine power or even the BP f2


Yea i missed those too saw the drop about a hour after


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Feb 1, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> https://heavilyconnected.com/product-category/sin-city-seeds/
> This seedbank site doesn't completely suck! I hope they get more lines soon, I like what they have started. Nice to see more https security showing up out there.


Looks good i havent used them yet be great to hear back the shipping times freebies etc if anybody gets something.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 3, 2017)

I ordered from them on wed nothing yet I'll let y'all know about heavily connected


----------



## **Clouded** (Feb 4, 2017)

This is the story of the little nightmare cookie that could.


No not that one, this one..

It was one of those twin double taproot things. So i did a little surgery...
 oh definitely, a smidge or two of some homemade worm castings couldnt hurt...

and tossed her next to her twin sister under the metal halide..

And she grew up to be a dank ass ganja bush that everybody loved.


_"The little nightmare cookie that could"

The end. 



But in all seriousness, i expect it to be dead in a couple hours. Lol _


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 4, 2017)

Best of luck, I've had twins make it after surgery.

I had a sinmint germinate within the sealed breeder pack and was able to bring her to the first true set, but the radicle had been severed so badly in transit that it didn't allow for it to shoot out any roots and died within a week.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Feb 4, 2017)

few sinmints and plat D i transplanted up from solos a few days ago.


----------



## martyg (Feb 9, 2017)

Anyone ever use or is using medi one?


----------



## martyg (Feb 12, 2017)

Lol where'd everyone go??


----------



## dankseeker (Feb 12, 2017)

Maybe the lack of budporn has something to do with it


----------



## martyg (Feb 12, 2017)

Didn't know the pics were working. All the previous pics are gone


----------



## martyg (Feb 12, 2017)

I got some plat ds hitting week 7 I can snap some shots of tonight


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 12, 2017)

martyg said:


> I got some plat ds hitting week 7 I can snap some shots of tonight


Problem is you can't upload them to the site right now.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 12, 2017)

I got 6 sin mints down hoping mostly females


----------



## greencropper (Feb 13, 2017)

attitudeseedbank has just stocked sinmint cookies/platinum delights/nightmare cookies


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 13, 2017)

Oregon Elite Seeds has some up as well


----------



## bmgnoot (Feb 13, 2017)

have 14 sin mints going now, looking great..just topped for first time. might put a couple shots up on IG...have a few that ive got my eye on for favorites. only 1 half runt that i may cull.. dont technically have room for all 14.. but hate to get rid of anything without giving it a chance.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice to see everyone popping their sin mints. Gonna be lots of fire round here in the next couple months..

Wish we could upload pictures. Only had room for 2 sin mints this round but they're both very vigorous growers. Started them next to two ogkb 2.1 and the growth comparison is laughable as expected. If I get two females of each ill be making breath mint fems (ogkb 2.1 x sin mint) hopefully that name isn't taken lol..

Also have my only two surviving platinum delight x sunshine daydream babies (sunny d). Hoping to get a nice keeper out of that chuck. 

Finally once I get my veggers flowering ill be popping a handful of triple cherry diesel. Going to try to find a nice breeding candidate that carries over its lovely high. My girl is growing the triple cherry as her first ever plants. Should be interesting... Will have lots of sin city fire to show off soon enough, its been a minute...

I'm a little behind on the initial release of Celestial Seeds but I can't wait to share these crossee with you guys.. Some of my sin buddies here will be getting the first pick of free packs for sure if interested..


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 14, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> breath mint fems (ogkb 2.1 x sin mint) hopefully that name isn't taken lol..


I'm not claiming any exclusive privilege over names but I did use that already for the Hell Breath x Hell Mint cross I did this last fall. I called it Breathmints or Dawg's Breath Mints

Feel free to use it though, only be aware it's already out there.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 14, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm not claiming any exclusive privilege over names but I did use that already for the Hell Breath x Hell Mint cross I did this last fall. I called it Breathmints or Dawg's Breath Mints
> 
> Feel free to use it though, only be aware it's already out there.


Mint breath it is LOL.. No problem homie thanks for the heads up. Just an idea at this point.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Feb 14, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Nice to see everyone popping their sin mints. Gonna be lots of fire round here in the next couple months..
> 
> Wish we could upload pictures. Only had room for 2 sin mints this round but they're both very vigorous growers. Started them next to two ogkb 2.1 and the growth comparison is laughable as expected. If I get two females of each ill be making breath mint fems (ogkb 2.1 x sin mint) hopefully that name isn't taken lol..
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see and grow the flame you create buddy!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Feb 14, 2017)

There is a sunny d out there too might be yours though? I dont know how you guys keep track as many strains that come out these days


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 14, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> There is a sunny d out there too might be yours though? I dont know how you guys keep track as many strains that come out these days


Its been discussed here and on my instagram but I wouldn't be surprised lol


----------



## johny22 (Feb 25, 2017)

Yo my sincity skunk is a beast man she reeks smells dank as fuck keeper for sure, i read alot of people got hermies my girl went through 3 heatwaves and got transplanted halfway through flower (rootbound badly) and still goin strong


----------



## Jdubb203 (Feb 27, 2017)

Blue lime pie coming downweek 8


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 27, 2017)

Jdubb203 said:


> View attachment 3895930 Blue lime pie coming downweek 8


Damn now that's some color


----------



## Jdubb203 (Feb 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn now that's some color


50's at night lol


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Feb 27, 2017)

guys you think this gal looks done? Frozen Tangerines 69 days


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Feb 28, 2017)

I broke a stem on that FT yesterday as i was house keeping in the flower room. Both these pics came from same bud. Anyone who has grown this strain have thoughts on done-ness? Yesterday was 10 weeks but I think she might go one more week.


. 



Also I just grabbed a pack of sin mint cookies from Attitude. Are these just as fantastic as earlier offerings of this strain?

Thanks folks


----------



## dlftmyers (Feb 28, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> guys you think this gal looks done? Frozen Tangerines 69 days
> 
> View attachment 3896108


I would chop her down any day now
She looks great


----------



## diamonddav (Mar 1, 2017)

finally scored some sin mint from the dank team! super exicited for these. been running alien nightmare from cin city for awhile now with great success, hopefully I have as much luck with these.. also they are feminized seeds


----------



## greencropper (Mar 1, 2017)

diamonddav said:


> finally scored some sin mint from the dank team! super exicited for these. been running alien nightmare from cin city for awhile now with great success, hopefully I have as much luck with these.. also they are feminized seeds


waited for about 2yrs for the sinmints to come back to the tude...made sure they were scored as soon as dropped, imo sincity made a real blunder waiting so long to restock sinmints when every man & his dog wanted them


----------



## ShyGuru (Mar 1, 2017)

Being a skeptical person by nature I'm waiting to see if this new batch of sinmints resembles the old and how closely


----------



## greencropper (Mar 1, 2017)

ShyGuru said:


> Being a skeptical person by nature I'm waiting to see if this new batch of sinmints resembles the old and how closely


indeed some remakes are not like the original, i will be watching...if they are good in 2018 mine will be pollen chucked


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 1, 2017)

greencropper said:


> indeed some remakes are not like the original, i will be watching...if they are good in 2018 mine will be pollen chucked


They never mentioned changing parents but it will for sure be interesting to see if that's the case. Either way I trust it'll be fire..


----------



## Monster Man (Mar 2, 2017)

Grabbed a fem pack of sinmint and a regular pack of nightmare cookies. The nightmare og was pretty awesome and pretty damn potent. Man I wish I had kept her going. Still have one seed left but hoping nightmare cookies might be even better.


----------



## diamonddav (Mar 2, 2017)

the dank team still has some sin mint regular seeds if anyone is interested! that's the only place ive ever bought seeds from, im sure others have some also, but just giving you a heads up for anyone looking for some


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 5, 2017)

My Sin Mint Cookies keeper is killing and stacking. Very Forum dom but very strong branching. No herm issue at all and smell is very sweet strawberry sour cookie like didn't smell like this on seed run. Could be tripping but I'm getting a strawberry in there lol. Can't wait to finish her out here she is 

25 days in
 
32 days in


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 5, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> My Sin Mint Cookies keeper is killing and stacking. Very Forum dom but very strong branching. No herm issue at all and smell is very sweet strawberry sour cookie like didn't smell like this on seed run. Could be tripping but I'm getting a strawberry in there lol. Can't wait to finish her out here she is
> 
> 25 days in
> View attachment 3900061
> ...


Looks good bro! Looks like she's unleashing the frost..


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 5, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> They never mentioned changing parents but it will for sure be interesting to see if that's the case. Either way I trust it'll be fire..


feel it would be unethical to release new parents and not specify


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 5, 2017)

ColoradoFresh said:


> I know this is a Sin City thread, and I am very pleased with their product. If you are interested there is a breeder (or chucker) in CO that has made a bunch of crosses and F2's. The prices are pretty low at $5 a bean. Figure its worth a try to see Sins fire crossed.
> They are called  I wish i could link their website, but this is a new account. is what it is
> thought this may be of interest.


$5 a bean is not anywhere near a good price for f2ing a legit breeders beans. You should be ashamed to come in here and try to hock your pollen chucks of someone else's work. You would be lucky to have a good grower on here grow them out for free, let alone have them pay for your chucks. I know, I know, it really isn't your company you just happened to stumble upon this new breeder, have first hand knowledge about this up and coming website. As you swayed in your hammock enjoying the rainforests of colorado, you felt obligated to join this forum and make your first post about this great new breeder that you just happened to stumble upon.....man after taking that into account i feel like such an asshole for posting this!


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Mar 5, 2017)

I gave that single Frozen Tangerines the chop today, day 76. It was still popping some very fresh looking white pistils, in the middle to bottom, on most stems. It has been fed nothing but r/o water and a little Mammothp for at least three weeks. This makes me think that another week would have been worthwhile. I'll post up some tri pics and a smoke report. It is a very sticky girl with a lively fresh scent.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Mar 5, 2017)

Here's pics taken along a single stem. Another week would be good. Agree?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 5, 2017)

ColoradoFresh said:


> I know this is a Sin City thread, and I am very pleased with their product. If you are interested there is a breeder (or chucker) in CO that has made a bunch of crosses and F2's. The prices are pretty low at $5 a bean. Figure its worth a try to see Sins fire crossed.
> They are calledI wish i could link their website, but this is a new account. is what it is
> thought this may be of interest.



They're selling f2s of Sins gear and even using sin city's pictures? That is completely pathetic.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 6, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> They're selling f2s of Sins gear and even using sin city's pictures? That is completely pathetic.


for sure. they even copy paste sins description. i actually thought they had old stock of the Sins OG the way they word it.
fucking scum


----------



## ColoradoFresh (Mar 6, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> They're selling f2s of Sins gear and even using sin city's pictures? That is completely pathetic.


I agree completely with you. I did email Sin a while back saying they are using their logo to sell F2's, never heard back. I was looking for seeds here in CO and I came across these guys. I'm just trying to help out. GYO seedbank does have the sinmint cookies available, so I am eyeing those up.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 6, 2017)

How come real deal scs seeds are always sold out at the banks? Only place that has the line is the actual scs booth at the cups and events. And trading scs cuts is virtually unheard of.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 6, 2017)

since1991 said:


> How come real deal scs seeds are always sold out at the banks? Only place that has the line is the actual scs booth at the cups and events. And trading scs cuts is virtually unheard of.


i think they didn't restock lines for ~2 years. a bunch of banks still have packs from the recent restock around new years.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 6, 2017)

since1991 said:


> How come real deal scs seeds are always sold out at the banks? Only place that has the line is the actual scs booth at the cups and events. And trading scs cuts is virtually unheard of.


I know the dank team has sin mint regs and some others available as of a day ago or so. I believe attitude has stock of the new drop and possibly OES though I haven't checked. It sells out fast.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 6, 2017)

since1991 said:


> How come real deal scs seeds are always sold out at the banks? Only place that has the line is the actual scs booth at the cups and events. And trading scs cuts is virtually unheard of.


its like any much sought after type...if you aint onto the drop as soon as it happens you will miss out!, gotta watch threads which carries the types you want for alerts when the drop is happening, IG too is good to get early news of when a drop will happen


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 6, 2017)

OES has reg sinmint in stock


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2017)

Give me like six months and I'll be dropping my new line of f2 tangerine power. If you've seen sin's ads then you already know what my ads will look like. Shit is super easy. That's why Missy Elliot had to remind mofos, "copy written so don't copy me"


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 6, 2017)

see if i can find some sincity winners in here
mostly sinmints plat d's and a few BLPs.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 6, 2017)

I got some keepers of sins og..blue power. ..and white nightmare. I let the blue petrol and raskal berries go. Love to get them back in cut form. And tangerine power is on my wish list. An SCS only traders and collectors club is needed badly. Thier gear is worthy of it. Bodhi is good...mota is good...a few others...ive tried quite alot of the seed companies and scs has them hands down. My opinion of course.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 7, 2017)

since1991 said:


> I got some keepers of sins og..blue power. ..and white nightmare. I let the blue petrol and raskal berries go. Love to get them back in cut form. And tangerine power is on my wish list. An SCS only traders and collectors club is needed badly. Thier gear is worthy of it. Bodhi is good...mota is good...a few others...ive tried quite alot of the seed companies and scs has them hands down. My opinion of course.


Are you in Michigan? For some reason I thought you were... There's a place that carries a tangerine power cut I've been thinking about checking out I can't attest to how good they are but it seems ok... http://furthergenetics.com/new-products/


----------



## since1991 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Are you in Michigan? For some reason I thought you were... There's a place that carries a tangerine power cut I've been thinking about checking out I can't attest to how good they are but it seems ok... http://furthergenetics.com/new-products/


Yes. Flint Michigan to be exact. Just outside in Clio actually. Alot of growers in this area. Just checked out yer link. I bought cuts from them before. They are legit.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 7, 2017)

gonna pop 5 of my blp from the 1st release & 5 klp bx1 from cb420 and do a side by side soon


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 7, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Yes. Flint Michigan to be exact. Just outside in Clio actually. Alot of growers in this area. Just checked out yer link. I bought cuts from them before. They are legit.


Good to know they're for real. I'm way south but I finally went up to genotype this weekend. Little pricey but nice to know they're legit cuts. Maybe ill give these guys a try just wish there wasn't a 6 cut minimum lol.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah. 6 cut min. 120 to 125 for 6. They can meet you too if you have a card. Not a bad deal for 6 cuts you can keep indefinitely. I got some og crosses from them awhile ago and they were ass kickers. Its rooted cuts...all the selection time and work has been done. No one clones poop phenos.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 7, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Yeah. 6 cut min. 120 to 125 for 6. They can meet you too if you have a card. Not a bad deal for 6 cuts you can keep indefinitely. I got some og crosses from them awhile ago and they were ass kickers. Its rooted cuts...all the selection time and work has been done. No one clones poop phenos.


Not bad considering I just paid almost 100 for sherbert and mango puff lol. Might hit em up..


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 7, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Good to know they're for real. I'm way south but I finally went up to genotype this weekend. Little pricey but nice to know they're legit cuts. Maybe ill give these guys a try just wish there wasn't a 6 cut minimum lol.


lucky you have stores to even buy clones. have rec and medical here and it's so behind.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 7, 2017)

ColoradoFresh said:


> I agree completely with you. I did email Sin a while back saying they are using their logo to sell F2's, never heard back. I was looking for seeds here in CO and I came across these guys. I'm just trying to help out. GYO seedbank does have the sinmint cookies available, so I am eyeing those up.


Is this the aficionados of cannabis? Seen these shits a year or two ago... laughed and moved on.


----------



## higher self (Mar 8, 2017)

Got 5 GSC bx vegging looking pretty good although one is a runt I could cull. Don't know when I'm going to flower them as i'm in the process of shutting down my perpetual flowing tent to do some major upgrades. When it's go time I'll have clones ready & I'm looking for males so will flower some out to a certain point to see what they look like.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2017)

since1991 said:


> I got some keepers of sins og..blue power. ..and white nightmare. I let the blue petrol and raskal berries go. Love to get them back in cut form. And tangerine power is on my wish list. An SCS only traders and collectors club is needed badly. Thier gear is worthy of it. Bodhi is good...mota is good...a few others...ive tried quite alot of the seed companies and scs has them hands down. My opinion of course.


Just cracked a few Raskal Berries if I find anything special your welcome to it

I'm glad I passed a couple of keepers I found in Platinum Delights and Blue Lime Pie. I have since lost these phenos but people thought enough of them to keep them so I'm grateful they did. I will have them both back to me today and I can't wait. I think in due time more Sin City will be on the market for sale and trade of Sin City cultivars


----------



## Odin* (Mar 8, 2017)

Got some Sinmints on the way. Want to see how they stack up against my girls.


----------



## martyg (Mar 10, 2017)

Here's my pitboss keeper7wks today


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Mar 11, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Just cracked a few Raskal Berries if I find anything special your welcome to it
> 
> I'm glad I passed a couple of keepers I found in Platinum Delights and Blue Lime Pie. I have since lost these phenos but people thought enough of them to keep them so I'm grateful they did. I will have them both back to me today and I can't wait. I think in due time more Sin City will be on the market for sale and trade of Sin City cultivars


Post some pics of those Raskal Berries[emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Mar 11, 2017)

Plant i chopped last Sunday has sweet "optics"


----------



## Schmarmpit (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm also really interested in the Raskal Berries! I put in an order for Attitude's recent promo and bought a pack of White Cranberries (White Strawberry X Sour Jack). I was really hoping for the Raskal Berries but they sold out right before the promo went live. I'm mostly after that good strawberry so hopefully I'll find a strawberry leaner in the White Cranberries.

I'm a SinCity subscriber you could say. I've been growing mostly just their gear for a while now because everything has been so excellent. You can't seem to go wrong with any of their seeds.

Here's a pic of my Blue Power BX. Still has a couple weeks left. Extremely slow veg, not much stretch in flower, and does not seem like it will be a huge producer. But is sure smells DELICIOUS. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 11, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Got some Sinmints on the way. Want to see how they stack up against my girls.



Added "Slyme Cookies" and "UFO Cookies" to that.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 11, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> I'm also really interested in the Raskal Berries! I put in an order for Attitude's recent promo and bought a pack of White Cranberries (White Strawberry X Sour Jack). I was really hoping for the Raskal Berries but they sold out right before the promo went live. I'm mostly after that good strawberry so hopefully I'll find a strawberry leaner in the White Cranberries.
> 
> I'm a SinCity subscriber you could say. I've been growing mostly just their gear for a while now because everything has been so excellent. You can't seem to go wrong with any of their seeds.
> 
> ...


Looks great. I loved the BP BX it had a wonderful sour/fruity taste and the flowers were a beautiful blue green color. Slow veg is prob that bubba.


----------



## dlftmyers (Mar 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Added "Slyme Cookies" and "UFO Cookies" to that.


Nice!! I have 3 Slyme Cookies soaking right now..can't wait to see how they turn out


----------



## dankseeker (Mar 12, 2017)

Got some Blue lime pie, Forum BX and Nightmare Cookies a week in flowering. Nightmare cookies is looking like it's going to be a yielder!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 15, 2017)

Long time no see, friends. I am running a couple Medical Glue fems again, it is staying true to throwing 50/50 between 1) awesome trichy gluey stanky love that grows easy and yields heavy, and 2) this weird OG-like Nitrogen-sensitive golf ball producing plant. Both very trichy, and dank, but the latter pheno has the claw hard, even though I have been giving it half the nitrogen of the others since it started clawing down and it doesn't yield well. Pheno 1 is fucking stellar in every way, afaik.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 15, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Long time no see, friends. I am running a couple Medical Glue fems again, it is staying true to throwing 50/50 between 1) awesome trichy gluey stanky love that grows easy and yields heavy, and 2) this weird OG-like Nitrogen-sensitive golf ball producing plant. Both very trichy, and dank, but the latter pheno has the claw hard, even though I have been giving it half the nitrogen of the others since it started clawing down and it doesn't yield well. Pheno 1 is fucking stellar in every way, afaik.


New beans or a clone run of last girls? 

I run hempy in 100% perlite so I'm technically hydro but I seem to have clawing issues with certain cookie crosses and other sensitive strains and a nice flush of plain water always gets them out of it followed by lowering and monitoring nitrogen intake. Not sure if that would work if you're in soil though but worth a try especially if you're using bottled nutes as opposed to organic soil. Sometimes my pH is the issue too but that especially shouldn't be of issue if you're in soil..

Seems like sometimes its just genetic though and the canoeing may not even slow her down..


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 15, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> New beans or a clone run of last girls?
> 
> I run hempy in 100% perlite so I'm technically hydro but I seem to have clawing issues with certain cookie crosses and other sensitive strains and a nice flush of plain water always gets them out of it followed by lowering and monitoring nitrogen intake. Not sure if that would work if you're in soil though but worth a try especially if you're using bottled nutes as opposed to organic soil. Sometimes my pH is the issue too but that especially shouldn't be of issue if you're in soil..
> 
> Seems like sometimes its just genetic though and the canoeing may not even slow her down..


Running four beans is all, two here and two at a buddy's grow. Will get some pics up soon. I am running coco and I have flushed mine mildly, ran plain water three times in a row then fed at half normal, but really no improvement be seen. I will give her a more serious rinse. The first bean I ran was the same way. I made hash with the whole plant first time, and it is dank as a Florida basement.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 16, 2017)

Warning to the sincity growers
Caught 3 hermies so far.
2 sinmints out of 2 packs 
1 platinum delights out of 1 pack 
Day 12 flower


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> Warning to the sincity growers
> Caught 3 hermies so far.
> 2 sinmints out of 2 packs
> 1 platinum delights out of 1 pack
> Day 12 flower


Nothing new really cookies will have some herms in them it's just the way the cookie crumbles lol had to throw that in but fareal tho it's what's to be expected. You just gotta find your stable phenos but I'll say this was is really low to the bottom? Maybe not getting enough light cus cookies herms that way too but if they ain't going full duck mode on you I would pluck and keep going see what happens. Few people around here have my Plat D pheno and she hermed on me first seed run but was totally my fault tho and now she's is kept by a few no herms not a single one since so don't give up on them babies just yet


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 17, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Nothing new really cookies will have some herms in them it's just the way the cookie crumbles lol had to throw that in but fareal tho it's what's to be expected. You just gotta find your stable phenos but I'll say this was is really low to the bottom? Maybe not getting enough light cus cookies herms that way too but if they ain't going full duck mode on you I would pluck and keep going see what happens. Few people around here have my Plat D pheno and she hermed on me first seed run but was totally my fault tho and now she's is kept by a few no herms not a single one since so don't give up on them babies just yet


ya i was expecting them, got a bunch of packs to try and hunt through for a stable pheno. 
glad i caught it early though. they were on the mid-lower parts, but not like the very very bottoms. 
Plants are only in 3 gals and maybe 14-16 inches under 1k hps. kept em small knowing i'd have to cull a few so the bottoms are getting some light. 
thought about plucking but just chopped em. last run i had a few nanners and dont want to deal with random seeds again.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> ya i was expecting them, got a bunch of packs to try and hunt through for a stable pheno.
> glad i caught it early though. they were on the mid-lower parts, but not like the very very bottoms.
> Plants are only in 3 gals and maybe 14-16 inches under 1k hps. kept em small knowing i'd have to cull a few so the bottoms are getting some light.
> thought about plucking but just chopped em. last run i had a few nanners and dont want to deal with random seeds again.


Did you take clones of them? I'm sure you will find something stable I def found me a stable keeper in both Platinum Delights and Sin Mint Cookies. Best of luck in your hunt bro


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 17, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Did you take clones of them? I'm sure you will find something stable I def found me a stable keeper in both Platinum Delights and Sin Mint Cookies. Best of luck in your hunt bro


ya i kept cuts of each of my females. still got like 6 or 7 sinmints and 3-4 platinums hoping only 1 or 2 more herm and the rest make it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> ya i kept cuts of each of my females. still got like 6 or 7 sinmints and 3-4 platinums hoping only 1 or 2 more herm and the rest make it.


Let me know hiwmthe clone runs do I think some will show more stabililty from clone. You will find something too much fire in those beans not to


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2017)

Here's my Sin Mint Cookies keeper from my first pack two years ago lol. Can't believe I've had this girl lil over a year now and my Plat D is two years old. So glad I kept this lady and other growers kept my others Sin City def kills but not gonna rant too much about this gal. Will let pics speak for her. Here she is 6 weeks in killing the game


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 17, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Here's my Sin Mint Cookies keeper from my first pack two years ago lol. Can't believe I've had this girl lil over a year now and my Plat D is two years old. So glad I kept this lady and other growers kept my others Sin City def kills but not gonna rant too much about this gal. Will let pics speak for her. Here she is 6 weeks in killing the game
> 
> View attachment 3907814 View attachment 3907815 View attachment 3907816


lookin frosty AF


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 17, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Let me know hiwmthe clone runs do I think some will show more stabililty from clone. You will find something too much fire in those beans not to


i pulled the hermie clones out of the tray/dome but aren't killed yet. you think worth a shot running em from clone?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> i pulled the hermie clones out of the tray/dome but aren't killed yet. you think worth a shot running em from clone?


Yea bro give them a chance from clone. Lollipop and I think you will be good to go. Most don't realize what can make a plant herm and it's so many things you wouldn't expect like aggressive training and stuff like that you really wouldn't expect to cause that but it does. That's why I pluck and try to finish out on seed run to see if the come back after being plucked. If they come back most likely will happen on clone run too. But if you pluck and they don't it's a high chance it may not even show herms at all. Only way and trashing it is if it's full blown herm or I'm plucking nuts off daily. Run them clones bro get them big enough to clone take one and flip. 

Appreciate the love too she def is might frosty. That slight strawberry I was getting in early flower is gone. Shit is straight dank kush cookies smells like myrcene terps hard with the master kush on the end.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 17, 2017)

6 sin mint pies just cracked soil.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 17, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea bro give them a chance from clone. Lollipop and I think you will be good to go. Most don't realize what can make a plant herm and it's so many things you wouldn't expect like aggressive training and stuff like that you really wouldn't expect to cause that but it does. That's why I pluck and try to finish out on seed run to see if the come back after being plucked. If they come back most likely will happen on clone run too. But if you pluck and they don't it's a high chance it may not even show herms at all. Only way and trashing it is if it's full blown herm or I'm plucking nuts off daily. Run them clones bro get them big enough to clone take one and flip.
> 
> Appreciate the love too she def is might frosty. That slight strawberry I was getting in early flower is gone. Shit is straight dank kush cookies smells like myrcene terps hard with the master kush on the end.


yea hoping to find a winner like that. 
didn't stress my plants much, didn't top most of them. just a little cropping. temps and humidity on point. 
not the best pic but u can see the little balls forming.

good call on running the clones. might as well give em a shot next run since i took em already just keep an extra eye on em.
you know if BLP or nightmare cookies has any herm issues or just the cookie crosses?


----------



## Southerner (Mar 17, 2017)

@martyg 

How are those Grape Nightmares you planted turning out? Were those from the Fem or Reg stock?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> yea hoping to find a winner like that.
> didn't stress my plants much, didn't top most of them. just a little cropping. temps and humidity on point.
> not the best pic but u can see the little balls forming.
> 
> ...


I have a keeper of BLP and I didn't have any issues with herms. I haven't really seen many herm issues if any at all with BLP most I could remember was they didn't like a real wet root zone when first starting them but after seedling stage they fine to be real wet. Those are fire too my keeper is like sour lime skittles with a cookie backend. You will love those bro


----------



## higher self (Mar 17, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> i pulled the hermie clones out of the tray/dome but aren't killed yet. you think worth a shot running em from clone?


Like @akhiymjames said defiantly run the clones. Had my OGKB x SSH that was from seed herm on me, I picked all the nanners off & they didn't come back. Threw a clone in flower & no herm at all. 

The 5 GSC BX I started, see what the runt does finally starting to grow.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 17, 2017)

found 3 more herms 
garden is slowly thinning out
i'm pretty sure i got 4 for 4 females on the blps i popped unfortunately didn't keep clones on those though of course.


----------



## martyg (Mar 17, 2017)

Southerner said:


> @martyg
> 
> How are those Grape Nightmares you planted turning out? Were those from the Fem or Reg stock?


Pretty nice. They were fems. I got two phenos in flower ATM.


----------



## martyg (Mar 17, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> I have a keeper of BLP and I didn't have any issues with herms. I haven't really seen many herm issues if any at all with BLP most I could remember was they didn't like a real wet root zone when first starting them but after seedling stage they fine to be real wet. Those are fire too my keeper is like sour lime skittles with a cookie backend. You will love those bro


Damn I had the worst of luck with my blp every one was a runt or wouldn't grow or die off. Got a few more left to try.


----------



## martyg (Mar 18, 2017)

Southerner said:


> @martyg
> 
> How are those Grape Nightmares you planted turning out? Were those from the Fem or Reg stock?


Grape nightmare 
Pheno1pheno 2


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 18, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> found 3 more herms
> garden is slowly thinning out
> i'm pretty sure i got 4 for 4 females on the blps i popped unfortunately didn't keep clones on those though of course.


As has been said run from clone. I basically never run from seed. Clone runs show the true genetics. 

Speaking of I have a nice Sin Mint female. Was 1:1 on my two seeds I popped. Wish I had the space for more... She looks promising though.


----------



## bmgnoot (Mar 18, 2017)

This ones been my favorite in veg right from the start. Think I got 8 or 10 females and a real frosty stud going to flip soon. Sin mint cookies


----------



## dlftmyers (Mar 19, 2017)

All 3 of my Slyme Cookies popped up


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 20, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> I have a keeper of BLP and I didn't have any issues with herms. I haven't really seen many herm issues if any at all with BLP most I could remember was they didn't like a real wet root zone when first starting them but after seedling stage they fine to be real wet. Those are fire too my keeper is like sour lime skittles with a cookie backend. You will love those bro


I didn't have any issues with the BLP's I ran too bro


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 20, 2017)

Had to get these going. Sinmints, bluelime pie, and forum cut bx.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 21, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> found 3 more herms
> garden is slowly thinning out
> i'm pretty sure i got 4 for 4 females on the blps i popped unfortunately didn't keep clones on those though of course.


I meant to ask if these were regs or fems? Seems like on previous releases they had more issues with the regs surprisingly.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 21, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I meant to ask if these were regs or fems? Seems like on previous releases they had more issues with the regs surprisingly.


Regular sinmints
Plat ds 
Blue lime pie 
Everyone of them Hermed on me. 
Don't think it's my room no light leaks temp humidity fine and I have a whole light of archive stuff that Is fine.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 21, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> Regular sinmints
> Plat ds
> Blue lime pie
> Everyone of them Hermed on me.
> Don't think it's my room no light leaks temp humidity fine and I have a whole light of archive stuff that Is fine.


That's a bummer man. Ill have to keep an eye on my female. How far along was she? I've grown the plat d without issue but I've heard they pop up unsurprisingly. Tough luck I guess. Get em next round homie!


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 21, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> That's a bummer man. Ill have to keep an eye on my female. How far along was she? I've grown the plat d without issue but I've heard they pop up unsurprisingly. Tough luck I guess. Get em next round homie!


bout 10-14 days in i noticed the balls. almost all on the lower flowers i didn't have any on the top.
had maybe 5 plats and 8 sinmints and 3 BLPs. all but 1 sinmint showed herm.
i'll try and run em from clone next time. going to be a pain. spending like 1 hour just checking each bud site for new balls everynight. 
pretty certain it's not stress/my room. 
i have 2 phenos of PB breath, 3 south fork seeds and 9 archive plants going all strong and healthy no herms.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 21, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> This ones been my favorite in veg right from the start. Think I got 8 or 10 females and a real frosty stud going to flip soon. Sin mint cookiesView attachment 3908838 View attachment 3908833 View attachment 3908836


She just can't wait to turn full on purple on ya! She's gonna be pretty.


----------



## Southerner (Mar 21, 2017)

martyg said:


> Grape nightmare
> Pheno1View attachment 3908710pheno 2View attachment 3908711


Nice, look like some big girls. Hopefully we get a better idea of whats in those beans in a month or so with your plants.


----------



## Imbald (Mar 22, 2017)

Never grew SCS before, but I have a pack of reg. Plat Delights on the way now. Always heard and read good things on them. But now you guys are scaring me a little with all this hermie talk.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 22, 2017)

Imbald said:


> Never grew SCS before, but I have a pack of reg. Plat Delights on the way now. Always heard and read good things on them. But now you guys are scaring me a little with all this hermie talk.


I wouldn't worry. I grew two girls last year without issue and I was getting things ready to move out ofmy house so the grow space was less than ideal. Light leaks and all...

However it can't be stated enough to run cookie crosses from clone. Your odds of intersex drop tenfold and the product is always better than seed run anyway..


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 22, 2017)

Imbald said:


> Never grew SCS before, but I have a pack of reg. Plat Delights on the way now. Always heard and read good things on them. But now you guys are scaring me a little with all this hermie talk.


i will say that my sinmint/plat clones rooted faster and stronger than anything. and the branching and overall structure is nice. hopefully i'll have more luck on the clone run.


----------



## Imbald (Mar 22, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I wouldn't worry. I grew two girls last year without issue and I was getting things ready to move out ofmy house so the grow space was less than ideal. Light leaks and all...
> 
> However it can't be stated enough to run cookie crosses from clone. Your odds of intersex drop tenfold and the product is always better than seed run anyway..


That's good info to have. Did not know odds of intersex dropped like that when you cloned. I'll sprout them, take the best, and run clones from them. Thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2017)

Imbald said:


> That's good info to have. Did not know odds of intersex dropped like that when you cloned. I'll sprout them, take the best, and run clones from them. Thanks


Only if you are seeing a few nanners or a few sacs. If you are seeing clusters of nuts clone run won't do shit for you lol but it's plants with a few on the lowers. Cookies must be watched for herms regardless who you get them from. I haven't seen a cookie cross that was 100% stable far as herms since people use stable too much and not implying what's stable


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 22, 2017)

Sin Mint Cookies at 7 weeks yesterday. No herms at all on this pheno I've had for a year. No herms on seed run either


----------



## higher self (Mar 24, 2017)

One male so far from the gsc bx (not shown). There all looking pretty good even the slow grower & only been top dressing with alfalfa meal so far. Going to transplant, give them more of the same & get um ready to be cloned.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 24, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Sin Mint Cookies at 7 weeks yesterday. No herms at all on this pheno I've had for a year. No herms on seed run either
> 
> View attachment 3911256 View attachment 3911259 View attachment 3911261 View attachment 3911263


These were from regs right ? Looks like a keeper. How long you plan on taking her??


----------



## higher self (Mar 26, 2017)

higher self said:


> One male so far from the gsc bx (not shown). There all looking pretty good even the slow grower & only been top dressing with alfalfa meal so far. Going to transplant, give them more of the same & get um ready to be cloned.
> 
> View attachment 3912314 View attachment 3912315


Good news the best of the gsc bx the two on the right are both females. Other two on the left still no signs but I wouldn't be surprised if there females at this point. The plants that showed sex were hella quick to do so, my fem plants haven't even showed pistils yet lol. Usually I'm taking unsexed clones just to get ahead of the game so this is great!


----------



## dankseeker (Mar 26, 2017)

Blue lime pie week 3 from flip, think she's gonna be a beauty


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 26, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> Blue lime pie week 3 from flip, think she's gonna be a beautyView attachment 3913908


Damn that girls poppin right there! I love the frost the KLP brings to the table!


----------



## Imbald (Mar 27, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> Blue lime pie week 3 from flip, think she's gonna be a beautyView attachment 3913908


That has to be the most frost I have seen on leaves, 3 weeks in! Killer looking!


----------



## dankseeker (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks man, also have some forum bx


Thefarmer12 said:


> Damn that girls poppin right there! I love the frost the KLP brings to the table!





Imbald said:


> That has to be the most frost I have seen on leaves, 3 weeks in! Killer looking!


Thanks, hoping the cuts I took pull through. She's putting on weight every couple hours it seems crazy fast


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 27, 2017)

how long do you guys normally run the sinmints?


----------



## dankseeker (Mar 27, 2017)

9 weeks


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 28, 2017)

Petroleum Nightmare getting ready to into the bloom room with a few other mother plants. I've kept this around for a yr or so. Might do a couple more runs. Its slooow to veg but once in bloom it takes off and actually finishes quick. (maybe 58-62 days at the most)


It really packs on the frost. This one I would guess is about 45 days in flower. I rarely count days. I just slap a label on the with flip date and watch my trichs.

I have some pics of Frozen Tang. Tangerine Power and Aliens JackD Up somewhere on this camera. I'll throw those up too when I find em.

I'm going to have to lurk around this thread. I've been wanting to try that Blue Lime Pie and Sin Mint Pie. Trying to decide but you guys make it difficult to choose. So many great pics and reports!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 28, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> These were from regs right ? Looks like a keeper. How long you plan on taking her??


Yea brother she was from regs. No fems were in stock when I got these couple years back. She def is a keeper the stud added branch strength and the terps are insane. Very greasy but I plan on taking at least 10 weeks. I think cookies do best at least 10-11 weeks they put out lil more


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 29, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea brother she was from regs. No fems were in stock when I got these couple years back. She def is a keeper the stud added branch strength and the terps are insane. Very greasy but I plan on taking at least 10 weeks. I think cookies do best at least 10-11 weeks they put out lil more


Yeah I got a little ancy and pulled some cookie crosses at a little shy of 9 weeks last round and regretted it. I've got a reg sin mint girl that is one of the frostiest veggers I've ever seen and is already turning a little purple. Hope to get one like yours.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 30, 2017)

Looking good in here yall. James still killin it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Looking good in here yall. James still killin it.


You know it bro. Glad to see you around man wondered what happened to ya


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 6, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> View attachment 3919932


I was just about to post this lol. No archive for me sincity it is..


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2017)

Any pics


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 6, 2017)

genuity said:


> Any pics


All I found was this


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 6, 2017)

think ima grab gorilla snacks and dosi mints


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 6, 2017)

Do it and post the grow review in archives thread...that would be highly entertaining to a lot of us lol.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 6, 2017)

Weird they didn't do testing these last two drops. Would have loved to test some of those out... Yall can have the dosi I'm all over that purple punch and gg4 x's


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 6, 2017)

No one buy the gg4 cross. Everyone knows gg and cookies dont get along.

Ill reluctantly get some so they wont go to waste



Seriously tho,
Ive had the thought of gg and cookies together for awhile. This the first time the two have been crossed?


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Apr 6, 2017)

Ill have these and another 1 or 2 strains not up there like a Golden Pineapple x Dosido and another I think


----------



## higher self (Apr 6, 2017)

Damn TDT come with them deals!!

Though I really am all cookied out at the moment lol!! Got the GSC bx going now & will grow the Nightmare Cookie & Sinmints when I can. Plus the other 6-7 other cookie strains from different breeders. Only smoked & grown one cookie strain & it's pretty dern good smoke but I dont need everything cookie especially if I gotta be on guard for herms.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Apr 6, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> Ill have these and another 1 or 2 strains not up there like a Golden Pineapple x Dosido and another I think


I think its golden pineapple x sinmints and sinmints f2 could be wrong though


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2017)

higher self said:


> Damn TDT come with them deals!!
> 
> Though I really am all cookied out at the moment lol!! Got the GSC bx going now & will grow the Nightmare Cookie & Sinmints when I can. Plus the other 6-7 other cookie strains from different breeders. Only smoked & grown one cookie strain & it's pretty dern good smoke but I dont need everything cookie especially if I gotta be on guard for herms.


Man everything's going to be cookies soon....getting old fast


----------



## Odin* (Apr 7, 2017)

genuity said:


> Man everything's going to be cookies soon....getting old fast


Everything Cookies, nah, just a bunch of 'em. Getting old, way too soon for that. Look at the OG's, Chem's, Sour's, Haze's, Kush's, etc, all those older elites that are still prominent today. Cookies will be around for a few. Question is, how far removed does a strain have to be before it isn't considered "Cookies", "OG", "Diesel", "Chem", etc., anymore and it comes into it's own? Not that "far", I'm guessing. Isn't Cookies an OG cross? (Or is the jury still out on that?)

Anyhow, "good" is good. If it's that "good", it will still be around and just as popular in 20/30/40 years. Better hold on to those "original" Cookies, they'll be "legacy/legendary" in a few.


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 7, 2017)

Dream n Sour (11 weeks) ready to come down in another day or two. On straight water for the past two weeks. Smells deliciously sour and fruity...hopefully it'll carry over to the taste! Also have Aliens Jack'd Up, Quad Jacks, Sin City Diesel ready to chop in the next few days, will post as I get to them.

Peace
BM


----------



## higher self (Apr 7, 2017)

genuity said:


> Man everything's going to be cookies soon....getting old fast



I'm defiantly late AF on the cookie wave but it is getting out of hand. Cant really get excited about another cookie cross, same with the OG's really. I have some Ghost & Irene that are awesome so i'm pretty much uninterested in other OG's now besides the regular Tahoe's I just got & the Triangle packs I have. Have OGKB x SSH that I like & if the GSC bx is good too I'll leave the cookie's alone & explore something else like GG4.



Odin* said:


> Everything Cookies, nah, just a bunch of 'em. Getting old, way too soon for that. Look at the OG's, Chem's, Sour's, Haze's, Kush's, etc, all those older elites that are still prominent today. Cookies will be around for a few. Question is, how far removed does a strain have to be before it isn't considered "Cookies", "OG", "Diesel", "Chem", etc., anymore and it comes into it's own? Not that "far", I'm guessing. Isn't Cookies an OG cross? (Or is the jury still out on that?)
> 
> Anyhow, "good" is good. If it's that "good", it will still be around and just as popular in 20/30/40 years. Better hold on to those "original" Cookies, they'll be "legacy/legendary" in a few.


Good points! Though at what point does someone make the next big thing? Seem's like the cookie breeder's/chucker's may be getting a lil complacent but hey if that's what the people want.......


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 8, 2017)

higher self said:


> I'm defiantly late AF on the cookie wave but it is getting out of hand. Cant really get excited about another cookie cross, same with the OG's really. I have some Ghost & Irene that are awesome so i'm pretty much uninterested in other OG's now besides the regular Tahoe's I just got & the Triangle packs I have. Have OGKB x SSH that I like & if the GSC bx is good too I'll leave the cookie's alone & explore something else like GG4.
> 
> 
> 
> Good points! Though at what point does someone make the next big thing? Seem's like the cookie breeder's/chucker's may be getting a lil complacent but hey if that's what the people want.......


Some of my midwest USA buddies are just getting on to that Cookie hype. It's not going away anytime soon. It's still spreading. All the reggie heads are starting to find out about it now, not just the chronicseurs.


----------



## higher self (Apr 8, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Some of my midwest USA buddies are just getting on to that Cookie hype. It's not going away anytime soon. It's still spreading. All the reggie heads are starting to find out about it now, not just the chronicseurs.


It's like seeing all the Spanish breeders use critical imo. I remember seeing Sin City & Archive gear with the cookies on Attitude seed bank but I was to interested in growing sativas & passed them up. Also I'm late to American breeders gear & it's some of the best I've grown. Still gotta get good sativa seeds from overseas IMO.

So out of the 5 Gsc bx I have 3 females, one male and one still unconfirmed tho it looks female. 3 pheno's with the short compact branch structure & 2 with the long node OG growth one of those being the male. Got a few cuts off each plant to clone.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 8, 2017)

my BLP's are smelling crazy like skittles.
wish i took some cuts but wasn't planning on flowering them and they were a little too small to grab a cut.
still got a few beans in the pack.


----------



## hantastic1 (Apr 8, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> Blue lime pie week 3 from flip, think she's gonna be a beautyView attachment 3913908


y is your plant all wet?


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 8, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> my BLP's are smelling crazy like skittles.
> wish i took some cuts but wasn't planning on flowering them and they were a little too small to grab a cut.
> still got a few beans in the pack.


Power nap is doing the skittles thing too, maybe that's the BP male dominating. I have some long fingers on fans that do the Dj curl down thing on the power nap, nice flowers, a bit leggy between nodes but iced out. No cuts but she got hit with a 2006 Double Dutch, if it's looking super fire towards the end will try to revert.


nvm I see the power nap is a blue power mama


----------



## higher self (Apr 8, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> my BLP's are smelling crazy like skittles.
> wish i took some cuts but wasn't planning on flowering them and they were a little too small to grab a cut.
> still got a few beans in the pack.


How small you talking, I take clones as little as 3 inches & keep bonsai mothers. Even some of the males I keep on the back burner stay in solo cups. 

Every time yall mention BLP makes me salty I didn't pick up a pack maybe instead of the BX. Skittles & kush just sounds too good!


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 8, 2017)

Aliens Jack'd Up (11 weeks)...dank!

Peace
BM


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 8, 2017)

Quad Jacks (11 weeks)...double dank!

Peace
BM


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Apr 8, 2017)

Heres the 5 forum cut bx i popped all doing good so far.


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 9, 2017)

Sin City Diesel 1 (11 weeks), strongest reek of diesel I've ever encountered...should be fire, and should be a keeper!

Peace
BM


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 9, 2017)

Sin City Diesel 2 (11 weeks). Huge calyxes, but a tad leafier than #1; smells great also, a little more sour and hashy smelling.

Peace
BM


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 9, 2017)

BudMan'10 said:


> Sin City Diesel 2 (11 weeks). A tad leafier than #1 but smells great also, a little more sour and hashy smelling.
> 
> Peace
> BM


This Power Diesel correct


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 9, 2017)

higher self said:


> How small you talking, I take clones as little as 3 inches & keep bonsai mothers. Even some of the males I keep on the back burner stay in solo cups.
> 
> Every time yall mention BLP makes me salty I didn't pick up a pack maybe instead of the BX. Skittles & kush just sounds too good!


the plant itself was small, only like 5 branches. probably only yield a zip or less on it.
i was oign to take clones at the stretch ~2 weeks flowring but i always have bad luck taking flowering clones.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 9, 2017)

For the cuttings from flowering plants with buds on them, I just put them in a cup of water and under 5W of LED (the cheap ones at walmart)
Used to use a cfl "daylight" but the LEDs are less power and work well.

Bubble the water if you want, but it'll root under 24hr light in a cup of water. Just change the cup of water out often.

I use tap water and half a ml of superthrive per gallon for cuts.

They take a bit longer in straight water, but guaranteed they wont dry before they have a chance to root, if they will they will.

Have been having a lot of success with the Oxy Cloner, I love the thing, but I still will baby anything detrimental in a straight up cup of water. It's like the safety net when it comes to "ok, this has to root or it's gone" situations.

If the cup of water fails, the revert/reveg is the last chance to keep something around. Set it n forget it in 24 hours of light, feed it veg food and in a month+ it might start shooting new growth.


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> This Power Diesel correct


Hey brutha! Nope, Sin City Diesel.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/SinCityDiesel/Sin_City_Seeds/

Peace
BM


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 9, 2017)

BudMan'10 said:


> Hey brutha! Nope, Sin City Diesel.
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/SinCityDiesel/Sin_City_Seeds/
> 
> ...


Damn so they made 2 diesels. Looking good brother I'm growing power diesel now.


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn so they made 2 diesels. Looking good brother I'm growing power diesel now.


Thanks! Apparently so, wasn't aware of the Power Diesel. How far along are you? Have you run it before? This is my third run with the SC Diesel, all have been great so far...

Cheers
Peace
BM


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 9, 2017)

BudMan'10 said:


> Thanks! Apparently so, wasn't aware of the Power Diesel. How far along are you? Have you run it before? This is my third run with the SC Diesel, all have been great so far...
> 
> Cheers
> Peace
> BM


First time running have 4 small plants in veg. I'll keep them in one gallons until they sex. I'll keep you updated and if I find a keep like you we can make something happen...


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> First time running have 4 small plants in veg. I'll keep them in one gallons until they sex. I'll keep you updated and if I find a keep like you we can make something happen...


Absolutely! Really interested to see how yours turn out. Good luck brutha!

Peace
BM


----------



## Ray black (Apr 10, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> You know it bro. Glad to see you around man wondered what happened to ya



Hey man, how did your Tangerine Power turn out?

My keeper is taking over 90 days to finish in flower. When is straight orange peel gas. Not what I expected but very happy with end product. 

Just wondering how yours did?

Been gone for a minute. Didn't trust this site and kind of lost hope for life and people after elections. Plus single seed centre shut down and I cried a little..

Lol need to catch up


----------



## Ray black (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey everybody btw


Got some triple cherry diesels in flower and they are looking nice!!

Current keepers:
Tangerine Power
Plat D
Blue Power sour pheno
And a couple sin valley og's that haven't been decided on yet


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 11, 2017)

If anybody have a unopened pack of sequoia strawberry hit me up I have a present for you...


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 11, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> If anybody have a unopened pack of sequoia strawberry hit me up I have a present for you...


Not an unopened pack but MWS has a few single seeds left and they're reliable.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 11, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Not an unopened pack but MWS has a few single seeds left and they're reliable.


Yea I don't like ordering from overseas. Plus they don't take CC. Thanks though


----------



## Blazin Purps (Apr 12, 2017)

SinMint Cookies F2 day 50
#2 Pheno





#3 Pheno


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 12, 2017)

Blazin Purps said:


> SinMint Cookies day 50
> #2 Pheno
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! New or old stock?


----------



## Blazin Purps (Apr 12, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Nice! New or old stock?


They are F2's I made from the original release sorry I should have put that in the post. Nothing but fire to be found in the SinMints such a nice strain with extreme potency


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 12, 2017)

More Aliens Jack'd Up...trichs are still pretty clear, going to give her another few days...smells amazing and sticky as begeezus!

Peace
BM


----------



## higher self (Apr 12, 2017)

GSC bx 4 females out of 5. All of them have the same compact structure save for the bottom left as you can see the spaced apart nodes. Got the shorter 3 in the cloner still gotta take cuts from the tall one.


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 13, 2017)

More SC Diesel (pheno 1)...the missus says "that stinks of furnace or diesel oil and raw meat"! lol

Peace
BM


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 14, 2017)

More SC Diesel (pheno 2)...

Peace
BM


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 14, 2017)

BudMan'10 said:


> More SC Diesel (pheno 2)...
> 
> Peace
> BM


What kind of camera you use? I'm looking for a nice camera for the bud pornz and been asking around. DSLR?


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> What kind of camera you use? I'm looking for a nice camera for the bud pornz and been asking around. DSLR?


I use a Canon EOS 20D DSLR, great all around camera.

Peace
BM


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 14, 2017)

BudMan'10 said:


> More SC Diesel (pheno 2)...
> 
> Peace
> BM


How many weeks do you take them brother


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey brutha! These are all just rolling past 11 1/2 weeks, still lots of clear trichs, so I'll probably let them go another week...the last run of them (different beans) they were pretty much done by 10 weeks.

Peace
BM


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2017)

Sin Mint Cookies original release pheno. Smells like black licorice and kush myrcene terps too. Taken to 74 days super dense nuggets top to bottom will make some f2 and crosses with her


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2017)

Raskal Berries seedlings looking good has been topped since these pics were taken. Looking like they may be dom to the White Strawberry mom don't see any Blue Power


----------



## dankseeker (Apr 15, 2017)

Here's the forum BX, she's a frosty girl but not much in the yield department.


----------



## higher self (Apr 15, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> Here's the forum BX, she's a frosty girl but not much in the yield department.


Looking dank, dank! How many weeks?


----------



## dankseeker (Apr 15, 2017)

higher self said:


> Looking dank, dank! How many weeks?


She's about 6 or 7 weeks I've got so many going it's hard to keep track. Also have BLP, Nightmare Cookies, Thugpug peanut butter breath, Motarebel Ghost Ridge OG and Exotics chocolate oranges. Searching for new keepers


----------



## higher self (Apr 15, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> She's about 6 or 7 weeks I've got so many going it's hard to keep track. Also have BLP, Nightmare Cookies, Thugpug peanut butter breath, Motarebel Ghost Ridge OG and Exotics chocolate oranges. Searching for new keepers


You got it going on over there! Going to end up with too many keeper's haha!!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 16, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Raskal Berries seedlings looking good has been topped since these pics were taken. Looking like they may be dom to the White Strawberry mom don't see any Blue Power
> 
> View attachment 3925436 View attachment 3925437


I popped 8 ended with 2 females 6 males need to pop the others. Most leaned to the white strawberry side.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 16, 2017)

My bad thought you were talking about the white strawberry cookies.


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 16, 2017)

Although it's Easter, it smells more like Christmas around here this morning! Quad Jacks just chopped (11 1/2 weeks), one of the most intoxicating aromas I've ever smelled.

Peace
BM


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 16, 2017)

Aliens Jack'd Up (11 1/2 weeks)...down she comes...sweet Geezus is all I can say!

Peace
BM


----------



## dankseeker (Apr 16, 2017)

higher self said:


> You got it going on over there! Going to end up with too many keeper's haha!!


Haha yeah it's going to take at least one clone run to figure out who I'm keeping, went a little crazy poppin beans!


----------



## higher self (Apr 16, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> Haha yeah it's going to take at least one clone run to figure out who I'm keeping, went a little crazy poppin beans!


I feel you, I always clone before flower sometimes even before the plants are sexed lol. I'm in the same boat though I keep them small which makes it even more tempting to pop a lot of seeds  Taking clones & keeping the from seed plant around until clones flower is the most annoying & space consuming thing to deal with imo. I'd be too worried to rely on a reveg but I have done it a few times.


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 17, 2017)

More SC Diesel (pheno 1)...she certainly 'reeks' of diesel, should be a great smoke. Will be chopped tonight. 

Peace
BM


----------



## dankseeker (Apr 20, 2017)

Just grabbed some Do Si Do mints and Gorilla Snacks from TDT!


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 20, 2017)

dankseeker said:


> Just grabbed some Do Si Do mints and Gorilla Snacks from TDT!


i just bought one dosi mint pack too.
wanted the gorillas but honestly just have too many packs right now trying to be reasonable lol.
a lot of my shit hermed from them but also got some definite fire so im willign to go through some more


----------



## dankseeker (Apr 20, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> i just bought one dosi mint pack too.
> wanted the gorillas but honestly just have too many packs right now trying to be reasonable lol.
> a lot of my shit hermed from them but also got some definite fire so im willign to go through some more


lol I feel you on the too many packs i almost felt guilty about getting both but I got paid today and couldn't resist  I've heard people say that but I've never had any real issues, I had the Powernap drop a couple balls on the lowers early in flower but I plucked em and never saw them again. I just make sure to trim the undercarriage and all is well in dank town


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 21, 2017)

SC Diesel (Pheno 2)...just chopped...smell is incredible, very reminiscent of Afghani Surfboard hash from the 70's (I smoked gads of it) with a twist of sour.

Peace
BM


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 21, 2017)

BudMan'10 said:


> SC Diesel (Pheno 2)...just chopped...smell is incredible, very reminiscent of Afghani Surfboard hash from the 70's with a twist of sour.
> 
> Peace
> BM


Looks fire bro you did a damn good job.


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks brutha! Very much liked their diesel first time around (a couple of years back), hoping these two will measure up...I think they will.

Peace
BM


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 21, 2017)

BudMan'10 said:


> Thanks brutha! Very much liked their diesel first time around (a couple of years back), hoping these two will measure up...I think they will.
> 
> Peace
> BM


How's the potency on it


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 21, 2017)

Top notch, hard hitter...no trouble to deliver the whities to lightweights! 
It was my favourite from my first run.

Peace
BM


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 21, 2017)

Anyone grown out or have word on the Toucan Sam? Trying to find info but coming up empty


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 21, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Anyone grown out or have word on the Toucan Sam? Trying to find info but coming up empty


i couldn't find any info on any of the new ones


----------



## Odin* (Apr 22, 2017)

Honestly, I feel like people were "sleeping" on the UFO & Slyme Cookies. Keep your eyes peeled, going to be some exceptional examples popping up here and IG real soon.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 22, 2017)

Power nap has my attention at 35 days in... sativa leaner, frost on another magnitude, kinda smells like a sweet blue dream

She got hit with the Double Dutch, but I might have to reveg as I didn't take cuts (freebies)


----------



## higher self (Apr 22, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Honestly, I feel like people were "sleeping" on the UFO & Slyme Cookies. Keep your eyes peeled, going to be some exceptional examples popping up here and IG real soon.


What's your IG name?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 22, 2017)

Dankteam listed one pack of alien nightmare fem. Snagged that sucker...it was one of the old line I had been wanting. Looking forward to hunting through it.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 22, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Honestly, I feel like people were "sleeping" on the UFO & Slyme Cookies. Keep your eyes peeled, going to be some exceptional examples popping up here and IG real soon.


Both should be super dank especially that slymer. Hopefully they release the aliens on moonshine x slymer they tested out last round it was phenomenal looking.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 22, 2017)

I picked up Toucan Sam, UFO Cookies, Pineapple Cookies, Do Si Do Mints and Sin Mint Pie. 

I said I was done and all "cookied out" but well...ya know how that goes.

I caved


----------



## diamonddav (Apr 22, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Dankteam listed one pack of alien nightmare fem. Snagged that sucker...it was one of the old line I had been wanting. Looking forward to hunting through it.


dude ive been running alien nightmare for 2 years now, its fire too! gotta watch it for herming on you, a few sacks here and there ,I just pluck em off and eat em!!I had a couple plants on the first run throw a bunch of seeds in the buds ,so I got plenty of alien nightmare seeds! next batch should be done in 2 months


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Apr 23, 2017)

Has anyone completed a run with the latest Sin Mint Cookie fems? I'm gonna pop a single bean today. Most interested in any thoughts contrasting it with the original SMC release.

Thanks fellas.


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 23, 2017)

diamonddav said:


> dude ive been running alien nightmare for 2 years now, its fire too! gotta watch it for herming on you, a few sacks here and there ,I just pluck em off and eat em!!I had a couple plants on the first run throw a bunch of seeds in the buds ,so I got plenty of alien nightmare seeds! next batch should be done in 2 months


Better send me those beans DD I don't want to see you gorge yourself on those pollen sacks.


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Beat me to the punch...was going to say they're 'extremely' fattening, best get rid of them! 

Peace
BM


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 24, 2017)

diamonddav said:


> dude ive been running alien nightmare for 2 years now, its fire too! gotta watch it for herming on you, a few sacks here and there ,I just pluck em off and eat em!!I had a couple plants on the first run throw a bunch of seeds in the buds ,so I got plenty of alien nightmare seeds! next batch should be done in 2 months


Good to know thanks. Ill be hunting/hoping for a more stable pheno.

I also just picked up an old pack of buddahs on moonshine so it looks like ill be doing a tour of some sin city "oldies" ,,


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 24, 2017)

...and my doctor told me to "try to put on a little weight"! 

Peace
BM


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 24, 2017)

Pulled a few bananas off one of 3 Sinmint Pies that r showing sex and r recently confirmed females. White hairs with some some sacs, hope thats the last i see.

A lil more vigor and quicker growing than I was expecting from a cookie x.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 24, 2017)

Running an old pack of sinmint cookies from their original release. Popped 10 of 20 lost 4 no taproot. Other 6 looking good one month veg I flipped the ones who showed female parts and left others in veg. Very thick stems and stinky even in veg. Hoping to find some fire in there. Might even make f2 s with a male when I find one. Anyone have any pointers to what phenos there are and what to look for?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2017)

Getgrowingson said:


> Running an old pack of sinmint cookies from their original release. Popped 10 of 20 lost 4 no taproot. Other 6 looking good one month veg I flipped the ones who showed female parts and left others in veg. Very thick stems and stinky even in veg. Hoping to find some fire in there. Might even make f2 s with a male when I find one. Anyone have any pointers to what phenos there are and what to look for?


Lots of phenos in the cross but most of them are pretty good. It all depends on what your looking for out the cross cookie dom or Blue Power dom or mixed phenos. I have experienced all 3 kinds and they are all good but the Blue Power dom pheno was the best of the 3 but the mixed keeper I have now is no slouch either just a different spectrum in terps leans more to the cookie side. The Blue Power was a sour pheno coming from the Dubb in the dad. 

Cookies will be more viney and stretchy not really thin blade leaves but not fat the ones with the thick stronger stems are Blue Power they will have the real fat indica leaves but I'm telling whatever you find won't be garbage. I got pics in here of the one I just ran she's drying now. Just super caked in resin don't even wanna trim it lol


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 26, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Raskal Berries seedlings looking good has been topped since these pics were taken. Looking like they may be dom to the White Strawberry mom don't see any Blue Power
> 
> View attachment 3925436 View attachment 3925437


That looks great bro
Nice and healthy looking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## GroDank101 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey, I'm interested in cbd strains and I might order Medical Glue. does anyone have any opinions on this strain compared to pure GG4? Thanks very much.


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 29, 2017)

Aliens Jack'd Up (clone from previous plant) at 6 1/2 weeks...quite a sour funk to this one! 

Peace
BM


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 30, 2017)

Quad Jacks (clone from previous plant) at 'nearly' 7 weeks. Some of the nicest smelling pot I've ever come across, hard to describe, but certainly is intoxicating! 

Peace
BM


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 30, 2017)

BudMan'10 said:


> Aliens Jack'd Up (clone from previous plant) at 6 1/2 weeks...quite a sour funk to this one!
> 
> Peace
> BM


looking good.
i hate anything with jack in it though.
jack was the only thing to come down from cananda to the east coast for years. can't stand that smell lol


----------



## Southerner (Apr 30, 2017)

martyg said:


> Grape nightmare
> Pheno1View attachment 3908710pheno 2View attachment 3908711


How did those Grape N's end up doing in flower? Hopeful that you found some dank in there.


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 30, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> looking good.
> i hate anything with jack in it though.
> jack was the only thing to come down from cananda to the east coast for years. can't stand that smell lol


Know what you mean, my buddy hates it...me however, is a different story!! 

Peace
BM


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 30, 2017)

Odin* said:


>


yo I'm not gonna lie that shit lit as fuck.

I didn't click for a while cause he looks like a weirdo, thought maybe he had Downs lol. Now I'm all faded and dude this shit bangs lol.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 30, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> yo I'm not gonna lie that shit lit as fuck.
> 
> I didn't click for a while cause he looks like a weirdo, thought maybe he had Downs lol. Now I'm all faded and dude this shit bangs lol.



I know, right?! Little chino, pink shirt, "fanny pack", does not look like he would sound as he does. That chigga's hard!


----------



## oGeeFarms (May 1, 2017)

got my dosi mints.

4x triple cherry diesel
2x Irie "cookies & cream x Arise"
3x Depth Charge "Orange Sunshine x Banana kush"

for freebies.


----------



## rocknratm (May 1, 2017)

I grew the triple cherry diesel. Nothing cherry or diesel about it pretty lame imho


----------



## BudMan'10 (May 2, 2017)

Dream n Sour (mini clone from previous plant in 1 gallon pot) at 7 weeks...started flushing a couple of days ago, unfortunately I'm going to have to take this one a bit early (knew that going in, but rather than chucking it)...nothing wrong with a little racy sativa from time to time I guess. Smells deliciously fruity (sour pineapple'ish)...tastes just the same.


Peace
BM


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 2, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> I grew the triple cherry diesel. Nothing cherry or diesel about it pretty lame imho


Agreed on no cherry and they may not look pretty but otherwise maybe you got a bad pheno depending on how many you grew out. Most are super Sour Jack dominate which provides one of the best highs IMO. Nice Sativa high. Yeild is on point too.


----------



## Odin* (May 2, 2017)

I've had the worst luck/weirdest shit happen while ordering lately. First was the "Out of Stock" item that mysteriously ended up in my cart (wasn't trying to order it, hadn't even viewed the item) that prevented me from checking out and could not be removed from the cart (SHN), which f'd up that drop. More weird crap, I was trying to get the last two Dosimints from TDT, but I couldn't log into my Paypal. Went through the motions of changing the password and one of the two Dosimints had sold, but I still couldn't log into Paypal. Changed the password several times, but still couldn't log in (not even on Pp's site). I went through eBay, where I was finally able to log in, then able to on the Pp site, and finally TDT "checkout", but the fuckin' last Dosimints were gone by then. 

Hit up mike on IG and he came through with the Dosimints and some Peanut Butter Breath (Thug Pug).


Anyhow, what a load of crap.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (May 2, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Has anyone completed a run with the latest Sin Mint Cookie fems? I'm gonna pop a single bean today. Most interested in any thoughts contrasting it with the original SMC release.
> 
> Thanks fellas.


I'll update with my progress. Anyone else have the newer SMC fem going on?
*
Broke soil 5 days ago.*


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 2, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> I'll update with my progress. Anyone else have the newer SMC going on?
> *
> Broke soil 5 days ago.*
> 
> View attachment 3935161


Got a female about to enter first week of flower. From new reg stock though... Keep us posted on the fems though I'd still like to snag a pack if one pops up.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 2, 2017)

have one(regs) at 46 days in, not as frosty as power nap or dark helmet, smells come off like vic's vapo rub minty cookie crumble. Terps aren't the loudest but unique and pleasant.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 3, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> have one(regs) at 46 days in, not as frosty as power nap or dark helmet, smells come off like vic's vapo rub minty cookie crumble. Terps aren't the loudest but unique and pleasant.


Post some pics if ya can homie!


----------



## BudMan'10 (May 3, 2017)

SC Diesel (pheno 2 clone in one gallon pot) at 7 weeks. She's been exposed to a few cool/cold nights...gorgeous colours and reeks to high heavens.

Peace
BM


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 3, 2017)

I got my order from TDT a couple days ago. Dropped 5 Toucan Sam in water this morning. 

Haven't seen a lot of pics/info for this one so I'll throw up some pics as things progress.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 3, 2017)

BudMan'10 said:


> SC Diesel (pheno 2 clone in one gallon pot) at 7 weeks. She's been exposed to a few cool/cold nights...gorgeous colours and reeks to high heavens.
> 
> Peace
> BM


Killing it dude nice job


----------



## BudMan'10 (May 3, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Killing it dude nice job


Thanks brutha!

Peace
BM


----------



## GrowJahsGift (May 4, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> I grew the triple cherry diesel. Nothing cherry or diesel about it pretty lame imho


Should probably run more than a pack before writing off an entire strain. I pulled at least 3 plants with a cherry dubble bubble smell with 2/3 translating into the taste. Ran the trim from those 2 thru a tube with no purge and got some bho with a mouth coating cherry candy taste. Maybe I'm just lucky considering it was a single pack....


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 4, 2017)

Just had to toss out a Herm Sin Mint Cookie (Fem) pretty early on in flower. First hermie i've personally seen.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 4, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Just had to toss out a Herm Sin Mint Cookie (Fem) pretty early on in flower. First hermie i've personally seen.


 gotta correct this statement. this thing is straight up male. no herm. feminized pack tho.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 4, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> gotta correct this statement. this thing is straight up male. no herm. feminized pack tho.


I'd be trying to collect that pollen and trying to cross it back to the best looking non-herming one from the pack.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 4, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> I'd be trying to collect that pollen and trying to cross it back to the best looking non-herming one from the pack.


if i weren't having to shut down after this grow a bit for a long term vacation i'd be all over it.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 5, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Just had to toss out a Herm Sin Mint Cookie (Fem) pretty early on in flower. First hermie i've personally seen.


Running from seed ? If anymore pop nanners and you're gonna toss it you should try cloning it and running again to see if it clears the intersex up.


----------



## rocknratm (May 5, 2017)

thunderstruck- hermied bad on me this time for no good reason except maybe not enough light at first before my new fixture came.
probably wont run it again cant trust it after this- about 12-15 nanners I picked off, tucked under the buds at the bottom. A couple right on top of the buds. Definitely seeded some girls around it at least alittle.
It sucks because the smell and taste are spot on.


----------



## oGeeFarms (May 5, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Just had to toss out a Herm Sin Mint Cookie (Fem) pretty early on in flower. First hermie i've personally seen.


everything i had from them hermed first 2 weeks, plucked the lower nanners.
just had one sinmint regs toss nanners week 9. sneaky fucker burried in a lower nug.


----------



## bmgnoot (May 7, 2017)

A bunch of different sin mints right around 2 weeks..no nanners so far


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 8, 2017)

Petroleum Nightmare. These nugs are rock hard, super dense. This is the lower half. I didn't top this one and it snapped over from the weight. Never had this happen indoor. I've had them bend and flop over from little to no support but never had one actually snap unless it was due to heavy wind and rain outside.
Still fire 
I've kept this one around for about a yr


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 8, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> View attachment 3938224 View attachment 3938225 View attachment 3938226 View attachment 3938227 View attachment 3938228 View attachment 3938229 A bunch of different sin mints right around 2 weeks..no nanners so far


These from fems or regs?


----------



## bmgnoot (May 8, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> These from fems or regs?


regs..also just did a thorough inspection last night on all phenos for nanners on the lowers. still all clear.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 8, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> regs..also just did a thorough inspection last night on all phenos for nanners on the lowers. still all clear.


Makes me excited for my regs


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 8, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> regs..also just did a thorough inspection last night on all phenos for nanners on the lowers. still all clear.


Great news. I'm still only running mine from clone but ill use the seed plant as a mom for now. Hope it turns out some dank. Was yours pretty frosty in veg too?


----------



## CannaBruh (May 8, 2017)

Probably not gonna run sinmint again, but I will try to reveg the power nap, she has the same kinda frost as @Tangerine_ petrolium nightmare, smells like a lemon starburst/skittles with some kinda bluedreamy hashy, very vigorous


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 8, 2017)

Mail box hoppin' today. Been waiting for a pack of these


----------



## Vato_504 (May 8, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Mail box hoppin' today. Been waiting for a pack of these


Nice snag. What bank had these


----------



## CannaBruh (May 8, 2017)

Ya, HellBreath is everybit as cookie as the SinMints, and a way better yielder. Both have a nice effect.

The sinmint has a cooling mouth effect that the hellbreath doesn't (could be volatile terps from non-cure sample)

I don't like that gassy terp lung throat cooling, it's offensive to me. It's a very nice cultivar tho, the sinmint. Super frosty and sticky, good luck rolling something.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 8, 2017)

Popped 6 BLP f1's from original release..cant wait to see the fire that comes from those.


----------



## bmgnoot (May 8, 2017)

ya i had some pretty decent frost on several in veg. one male especially that i still have kicking around but havent done anything with yet.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 8, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice snag. What bank had these


Now that I have them I can let the secret go lol. TDT has had like 6 packs for awhile now but has never realized they aren't listed on the site. If you click on a product, click cart on top right and it will say cart is empty click here to continue shopping or something. You can browse through products there and find the tangerine powers. Don't know how many are left but prob 5.


----------



## oGeeFarms (May 9, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Now that I have them I can let the secret go lol. TDT has had like 6 packs for awhile now but has never realized they aren't listed on the site. If you click on a product, click cart on top right and it will say cart is empty click here to continue shopping or something. You can browse through products there and find the tangerine powers. Don't know how many are left but prob 5.


damn doing that in depth shopping lol. 
2 packs left. i want one but i just have too much and i just bought some rosin plates and press so i'm going to relax for a bit on burning money.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 9, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Now that I have them I can let the secret go lol. TDT has had like 6 packs for awhile now but has never realized they aren't listed on the site. If you click on a product, click cart on top right and it will say cart is empty click here to continue shopping or something. You can browse through products there and find the tangerine powers. Don't know how many are left but prob 5.


Can you really pay with cc or pay pal on there ?


----------



## oGeeFarms (May 9, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Can you really pay with cc or pay pal on there ?


yes, i've played 4-5 orders through them and have had no issues. they arrive relatively fast w/ tracking.


----------



## Odin* (May 9, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Ya, HellBreath is everybit as cookie as the SinMints, and a way better yielder. Both have a nice effect.
> 
> The sinmint has a cooling mouth effect that the hellbreath doesn't (could be volatile terps from non-cure sample)
> 
> I don't like that gassy terp lung throat cooling, it's offensive to me. It's a very nice cultivar tho, the sinmint. Super frosty and sticky, good luck rolling something.



I have both, haven't popped either. Wonder if I get the same. Maybe I'll run them side by side for a comparo.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 9, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Can you really pay with cc or pay pal on there ?


You can use cc and I think it is through PayPal. I don't believe you have to go through the process of actually sending it through paypals site tho its just a usual form like any other site.


----------



## Schmarmpit (May 10, 2017)

Just nabbed the last pack of TP, thanks man!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 10, 2017)

Snapped and finally snagged a pack of Platinum Delights off OES. Threw in some IHG too to get 15% off.

Running 3 Sin Mint fems at the moment.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2017)

5/5 Toucan Sams have broken ground and opened up. It was iffy for awhile. These are typical big hard shells that can often need help or coaxing (scuffing) but I resisted the urge to eff with em and they did fine. I didn't think they'd ever lose their shells. First to go in the dirt but last to finally lose helmets...so just a "heads" up for anyone else running these or similar genetics. haha


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 13, 2017)

Scooped Candied Gojis and Spiked Punch


----------



## oGeeFarms (May 13, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Snapped and finally snagged a pack of Platinum Delights off OES. Threw in some IHG too to get 15% off.
> 
> Running 3 Sin Mint fems at the moment.


i like all my plat delights more than my sinmints.
my BLPs are my favorites


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I have both, haven't popped either. Wonder if I get the same. Maybe I'll run them side by side for a comparo.


I have both too but have only ran Sin Mint. It's hard to compare the two cus they are different cookie crosses. 2.0 yields way more than Forum but they both make exceptional crosses. I think I would favor Forum crosses just a lil bit more cus of terps but my sample is small but Chemodo Breath and Sin Mints was the best I grew last round.


----------



## higher self (May 19, 2017)

Having a strain battle in cookie tent, Sin Forum bx vs Surebred Gelato 33 bx. Three of the Forum look relatively the same, short & compact & the last looks like a OG. One of the shorter ones smells like a lime life saver thin mint listerine mouth wash just from the stem rub. The OG one smells sweet like my OGKB hybrid. 

While the Forum bx looks solid the Gelato bx is beasting!! Has that OG node structure but solid stems, smells like @Odin* describe a bit the dip stick from a pack of fun dip plus a lil kush bottom. A bit early but these underdog Surebred seeds are looking like winners. 

Only a few days into flower, I'll update when things start really rocking.


----------



## oGeeFarms (May 20, 2017)

one of my sinmint phenos
took it to 70 days


----------



## LSD-25 (May 20, 2017)

I'm just now running some boss's sister from beans I had from 2012.. she is a lanky, girl with lots of branches.. I have to top her in veg just about every week to keep her from getting out of control.. and when I put her in flower this time i will have to top right before I flip to 12, and then pinch the shit out of her for the first 2 and a half weeks, then it will be time to de-leaf them, throw a net on and cruise for about another 8 weeks, so 70 days of flowering.. the smell of the fresh bud is amazing and very unique. I can smell the cherry for sure. and I dont mind tall stretchy strains, I know how to tame those bitches.. anybody else mess with "The Boss's Sister".??? shes got fire crotch.. lol


----------



## higher self (May 28, 2017)

Forum bx at 12 days. The small one was last to clone so had to throw it in flower box with little veg time. #9 is the stretcher & branches as you can see, smells sweet n creamy from stem rubs. No herms in cookie tent so far & I do have light leaks but they should be ok.


----------



## dlftmyers (May 29, 2017)

All 3 slyme cookies that i droped are females. (reg seeds) one is in flower other two or still in veg
Hope there will be some fire in one of them...still have a lot more seeds if not


----------



## dlftmyers (May 30, 2017)

The one Slyme Cookies i have in flower
2 weeks from flip


----------



## oGeeFarms (May 30, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Snapped and finally snagged a pack of Platinum Delights off OES. Threw in some IHG too to get 15% off.
> 
> Running 3 Sin Mint fems at the moment.


my fav out of the sincity i ran was one pheno of platinum delights


----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 31, 2017)

One of my forum cut bx 7 days in looking to sew his oats lol


----------



## higher self (May 31, 2017)

Damn! I did have one cookie plant herm on me like that but it wasn't the Forum bx but the Gelato 33. It was from clone but I going to send another one through just to be sure.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 31, 2017)

higher self said:


> Damn! I did have one cookie plant herm on me like that but it wasn't the Forum bx but the Gelato 33. It was from clone but I going to send another one through just to be sure.


Thats a male 7 days in 12/12. He's down now though


----------



## higher self (May 31, 2017)

Oh right that is a male, I was looking on a smaller screen my bad haha. How the gal looking? I had to throw the stretchy one in my sativa tent where the lights are raised higher, it's the 2nd tallest out the whole lot! I hope she stacks hard the node are spaced apart a good bit.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 31, 2017)

higher self said:


> Oh right that is a male, I was looking on a smaller screen my bad haha. How the gal looking? I had to throw the stretchy one in my sativa tent where the lights are raised higher, it's the 2nd tallest out the whole lot! I hope she stacks hard the node are spaced apart a good bit.


I put three in the two females are stout plants with fatter leaves. That male had more hybrid leaves maybe a little sativa leaning. I'll try to get a pic of one of the females for sure.

I have a sin mint cookies that is stretching like crazy its my tallest right now.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 1, 2017)

got 3 sins going at the moment @ day 31. Only got one shot of them today though. slacking..


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jun 2, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> got 3 sins going at the moment @ day 31. Only got one shot of them today though. slacking..
> 
> View attachment 3953182


Nice!

Everyone who has sinmint keepers are they short? Stretchy? Bushy? Fat leaves? Sativa leaning? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 2, 2017)

My keepers are stretchy. More sativa leaning. Nice compact tight buds that are all over the place.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jun 2, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I put three in the two females are stout plants with fatter leaves. That male had more hybrid leaves maybe a little sativa leaning. I'll try to get a pic of one of the females for sure.
> 
> I have a sin mint cookies that is stretching like crazy its my tallest right now.


most of my sinmints were pretty short with minimal stretch. fat leaves.
i had one that was way taller and lankier than the rest, 2x size in veg of the other sinmints. came out less cookie'sh than the others. very frosty. i was expecting it to hit the lights but it surprisingly didn't stretch that much.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Jun 3, 2017)

Sin mint pie, no issues with her and quick to finish.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Jun 3, 2017)

2nd sin mint pie needs a week.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 3, 2017)

Guys who have Sin Mint Cookies, how many days you normally take em? Mine look like they will be done pretty early.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jun 3, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Guys who have Sin Mint Cookies, how many days you normally take em? Mine look like they will be done pretty early.


How long are you vegging SMC BRO?


----------



## Mcgician (Jun 3, 2017)

I just got a pack of their Strawberry short cookies. Anyone have any info or pics of that one? The package says Pre-release.


----------



## higher self (Jun 4, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I put three in the two females are stout plants with fatter leaves. That male had more hybrid leaves maybe a little sativa leaning. I'll try to get a pic of one of the females for sure.
> 
> I have a sin mint cookies that is stretching like crazy its my tallest right now.


This is the stretchy one I have. Got a few light burns on her had to give her some more space. Its about 3ft tall.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jun 6, 2017)

Here is one of my fourm cut bx fems that im liking the structure on. Big thick main stem and pretty good spacing and hasnt stretched much at all.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jun 6, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> View attachment 3954035 I just got a pack of their Strawberry short cookies. Anyone have any info or pics of that one? The package says Pre-release.


Unless you can find something in the tester forum on their website i doubt you'll find anything. But you can share here i would like to see how she does!


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jun 6, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> How long are you vegging SMC BRO?


This is the single fem SMC i popped about 6 weeks ago. The bean was from the SCS release around January 2017. I moved if from the one gal to the 7 gal today. I'm gonna leave her outside another 7-10 days to stretch her roots a lil bit. then flip her to a 13.5 / 10.5 schedule inside. I topped this plant about 10 days ago.


----------



## higher self (Jun 6, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Here is one of my fourm cut bx fems that im liking the structure on. Big thick main stem and pretty good spacing and hasnt stretched much at all.
> 
> View attachment 3955980


Looking good! The other 3 I have look similar but a bit tighter on the nodes but not much. Damn I'm anxious to see how the terps will be not getting much now but it's only 3 wks. I kinda favor this taller pheno because it can hang w/ the sativas, it looks like an 11wk finisher. The shorter ones look like their going to stack very nicely starting this week.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 6, 2017)

Slyme cookies 3 weeks...she smells minty?


----------



## higher self (Jun 8, 2017)

Day 23 Forum bx starting to stack, plants are easy to please just gave them last top dressing today.

#7



*



#9 I love this one because its stretchy which for me equals less veg time. Im a tent sativa grower so I dont like long veg times. Have to see how she yields though.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 8, 2017)

higher self said:


> Day 23 Forum bx starting to stack, plants are easy to please just gave them last top dressing today.
> 
> #7
> 
> ...


Man looks nice . I slept on the bx


----------



## higher self (Jun 9, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Man looks nice . I slept on the bx


Thanks. One of the reasons I wanted to run these soon as I got them. So me & others could see how the turn out, still a few packs out there as well. I'm waiting on the terps to develop but the plants are going to be quite frosty especially the one in the middle picture.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jun 9, 2017)

higher self said:


> Thanks. One of the reasons I wanted to run these soon as I got them. So me & others could see how the turn out, still a few packs out there as well. I'm waiting on the terps to develop but the plants are going to be quite frosty especially the one in the middle picture.


I was just thinking about that earlier. No certain flavor jumping out yet.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 9, 2017)

Anyone else scoop Candied Goji's or Spiked Punch? Want someone to run one so I can see if they jump Platinum Delights in the pecking order.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jun 10, 2017)

Here is some Mint Lemonade (Lemon G X SinMint) coming along nicely. I know this wasn't as popular in the sale because the packs hung around for a while longer than anything else. Figured I'd throw in some info. 

It seems to have very similar bud structure and relative growth of the SinMint, and certainly has the frost quality as well. Very dense tight buds. This is the only girl I got out of germing 3 seeds. Was a very quick and lanky grower. When you rub the stem it smells just like lemons. So strong and delicious. The lemon doesn't seem as present on a bud squeeze. I'm hoping the buds have some lemon scent in them because that stem rub is just so good. Haven't had a good lemon in a while. 

Yield should be fairly decent. Nothing crazy obviously, but much better then how they look in the pictures. Rock hard density. I'll give them a couple more weeks. A nice purple fade is coming on the top buds even with night time temps in the 70's (F). Looks like it could spread to the whole plant.


----------



## johny22 (Jun 11, 2017)

Anyone run sins og?


----------



## higher self (Jun 11, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I was just thinking about that earlier. No certain flavor jumping out yet.


My only gripe with this strain so far but it's still doing its thing. Just never seen plants get this frosty & not throw out some kind of scent.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 11, 2017)

higher self said:


> My only gripe with this strain so far but it's still doing its thing. Just never seen plants get this frosty & not throw out some kind of scent.


welcome to cookies


----------



## higher self (Jun 11, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> welcome to cookies


Yeah I was gonna ask is that a cookie thing, only my 2nd time at them. After this run with Forum & Gelato bx's I'm cookied out. Going to get into my OG's & Chem's I need dat gas!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jun 14, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Anyone else scoop Candied Goji's or Spiked Punch? Want someone to run one so I can see if they jump Platinum Delights in the pecking order.


I grabbed the spiked punch but it will probably be months before i get to them.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 16, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Anyone run sins og?


Hell yes. Ran the hell outta Sins. Matter of fact I put a 2 foot bush of my Sins Og # 3 out back in a 150 gallon fabric pot about 3 weeks ago. Its gonna be a great October. Lol


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 16, 2017)

My buddy has a sin in a 100 gal I gave him that he vegged indoors for 3 months and just moved outside


----------



## johny22 (Jun 16, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Hell yes. Ran the hell outta Sins. Matter of fact I put a 2 foot bush of my Sins Og # 3 out back in a 150 gallon fabric pot about 3 weeks ago. Its gonna be a great October. Lol


Did u find the kosher to be more dominant? Or did u get a good mix of phenos?I'm running sins skunk and the change in smell through flowering is interesting it starts off with this very soapy Cologne sort of smell then a nice skunk smell will start to come through then the soapy smell will turn to a strong kush gas that dominates the flavour/smell with a little skunk funk on the end, I was just wondering if this is the kosher coming through? I know that blue power got that sweetness in her and this ain't sweet


----------



## since1991 (Jun 17, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Did u find the kosher to be more dominant? Or did u get a good mix of phenos?I'm running sins skunk and the change in smell through flowering is interesting it starts off with this very soapy Cologne sort of smell then a nice skunk smell will start to come through then the soapy smell will turn to a strong kush gas that dominates the flavour/smell with a little skunk funk on the end, I was just wondering if this is the kosher coming through? I know that blue power got that sweetness in her and this ain't sweet


I was looking for Kosher dominant phenotypes with one and a half packs of Sins Og for over a year now..ran 8 seeds out a 15 pack...then ran 7...then ran 8 out the the second pack and to be honest...i got mostly Blue Power phenos on all the females i kept. That Blue Power male SCS uses imparts some strong studly pollen to whatever he touches. I got 7 left iam prolly gonna crack this fall or winter indoors to try and shoot for a really Kosher heavy hybrid but with B.Power taste. In truth...and ive ran quite a bit of Sin City Originals with the B.Power male in everything...has been just straight up with out question tops shelf grade connoisseur grade cannabis. I seriously have not gotten a shit phenotype yet. And ive ran B.Power..Raskal Berries...B.Petrol...Sins Og...and a couple others. Got one full pack of B. Power and Whitenightmare left. Just so many clone and seed strains i got. Space is limited. Need a bigger tester tent really.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 17, 2017)

I let B. Petrol go after last years outdoor run (i know...dumbass) because the yield was low but i kick myself in the ass to this day not taking a final cut round off of all 5 phenos. 2 of my patients claim its the best weed they ever smoked. Lol. Thats a bold claim for sure but if i could score someones cut of B. Petrol (a great pheno already selected) they could have anything i got or can get..which is quite alot. B
Petrol is near impossible to get as are the rest of the original SCS seedlines except Blue Power - thier flagship strain. No vendor has them in stock and I believe SCS is onto newer more fresh crosses last couple years. Nothing is available from that original catalog and thier website. They need to update it if they arent making them anymore.


----------



## higher self (Jun 17, 2017)

Church mouse forum cookies  looking tasty at 32 days. My sativas are crushing cookies in the smells department. I see the cooks is great for the frost & potency though.

The greasy pheno




Getting a faint kushy baby wipe smell but not sure.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 17, 2017)

higher self said:


> Church mouse forum cookies  looking tasty at 32 days. My sativas are crushing cookies in the smells department. I see the cooks is great for the frost & potency though.
> 
> The greasy pheno
> 
> ...


What sativas arw you running along sidw the cookies?


----------



## higher self (Jun 17, 2017)

since1991 said:


> What sativas arw you running along sidw the cookies?


Ciskei
Jack Durban
Killamanjaro
Purple Orange CBD
Zamaldelica x Durban Punch

Check out the Kilamanjaro from World of Shit seeds haha not too shabby for 46 days the other pheno I have looks & smells even better. Got a fruity smell with a nail polish sharpness to it imo.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 17, 2017)

higher self said:


> Church mouse forum cookies  looking tasty at 32 days. My sativas are crushing cookies in the smells department. I see the cooks is great for the frost & potency though.
> 
> The greasy pheno
> 
> ...


sometimes it takes a plant until very late in flower before the terpines really rock, recent Trichome Jungle Ginger Bread grow didnt smell up until the last few wks in flower? maybe that Sinmint will kick on in this later stage of its life for you, personally im hoping this latest release of Sinmints is up to the standard it had in the past, was thinking of using it in a pollen chuck soon...but if i hear other reports of pissweakedness i may pass on its stud duties


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 18, 2017)

since1991 said:


> In truth...and ive ran quite a bit of Sin City Originals with the B.Power male in everything...has been just straight up with out question tops shelf grade connoisseur grade cannabis. I seriously have not gotten a shit phenotype yet. And ive ran B.Power..Raskal Berries...B.Petrol...Sins Og...and a couple others. .


Completely agree on the Blue Power. Blue Power is probably one of my favorite males of any breeder I've encountered so far along with maybe B's Snow Lotus.

He leaves his mark on crosses big time but I feel like in most cases it lets the structure and palatable traits come through. No mistaking the BP smell which sometimes translates in crosses and is unique compared to other fruity type terpenes. 

Funnily enough the more I think about it as much as I love the BP male's offspring I have started to shift my views on the females I've grown of straight up Blue Power or the backcross I also grew out. All had the signature smell and taste but the potency always seemed slightly lacking and some phenos were a bit too "leafy indica" for me.

I really think that speaks for how much the BP stud contributes the frost and terps but let's the potency and structure shine from the mom in crosses.

I've grown a ton of BP stuff and despite growing a lot of SCS I've not touched the white nightmare dad a whole lot. Been planning to run the White Nightmare f2's, Seqouia Strawberry and a few other WN ones next round to see how it compares to all their BP stuff.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 18, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Completely agree on the Blue Power. Blue Power is probably one of my favorite males of any breeder I've encountered so far along with maybe B's Snow Lotus.
> 
> He leaves his mark on crosses big time but I feel like in most cases it lets the structure and palatable traits come through. No mistaking the BP smell which sometimes translates in crosses and is unique compared to other fruity type terpenes.
> 
> ...


To me...Whitenightmare is a better more tasty and potent Blue Dream (Santa Cruz). At least the pheno i kept. Huge yields like Dream. Same big plant. Same chunky buds. Leaves arent as sativa looking. But structure wise..similar. But the smell...taste...and high has Dream but that something else quality to it. I much rather grow...smoke..smell and taste WNM than Dream. Dream is good. Stellar actually. But WNM....BETTER.


----------



## higher self (Jun 18, 2017)

greencropper said:


> sometimes it takes a plant until very late in flower before the terpines really rock, recent Trichome Jungle Ginger Bread grow didnt smell up until the last few wks in flower? maybe that Sinmint will kick on in this later stage of its life for you, personally im hoping this latest release of Sinmints is up to the standard it had in the past, was thinking of using it in a pollen chuck soon...but if i hear other reports of pissweakedness i may pass on its stud duties


Im hoping that's the case. Not really any stickiness to them yet so when they do the terps will come. I think another week & they will pick up.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 18, 2017)

higher self said:


> Im hoping that's the case. Not really any stickiness to them yet so when they do the terps will come. I think another week & they will pick up.


How many days in with no sticky?


----------



## higher self (Jun 18, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> How many days in with no sticky?


33


----------



## danky supreme (Jun 18, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Anyone run sins og?


I ran the whole pack recently and honestly except for one plant I was kinda disappointed. The one I kept is some dank ass og with alittle blueberry mixed in tho. I ran Tangerine Power and Sequoia Strawberry as well and kinda had the same results, one stellar plant from a pack but a lot of bullshit mixed in as well...I believe this is why Sin City does 15 packs because at least in my experience many of the plants are duds.

Now that being said my Tangerine Power is the most bomb citrus weed ive ever had, and I am also very happy with my keeper Sequoia Strawberry


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 18, 2017)

danky supreme said:


> I ran the whole pack recently and honestly except for one plant I was kinda disappointed....a lot of bullshit mixed in as well...I believe this is why Sin City does 15 packs because at least in my experience many of the plants are duds.


Lol wut.. yeah they do 15 a pack because they are known duds and the customers know this and continue to buy. ? Jesus.


----------



## danky supreme (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't understand the confusion. Quote the whole post... what I said was my keepers are the shit but what wasn't a keeper wasn't very good. I continue to buy them as well cause the beauty of cloning is I can keep my keepers around...Jesus


----------



## danky supreme (Jun 18, 2017)

If you have 15 seeds in a pack your more likely to find a keeper than a 10 pack and thus be more happy with your purchase. This isn't difficult bro, stop being a keyboard warrior and contribute something useful


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 18, 2017)

No you said you believe they provided 15 a pack because of so many duds. Ridiculous.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 18, 2017)

higher self said:


> Im hoping that's the case. Not really any stickiness to them yet so when they do the terps will come. I think another week & they will pick up.


hmmmm i hope so, watching closely cos i had planned the sinmints in a major pollen chucking role...if yours are subpar then i may reconsider that strains role in future programs


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 18, 2017)

higher self said:


> 33


Is it greasy? Are there many trichomes?


----------



## danky supreme (Jun 18, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> No you said you believe they provided 15 a pack because of so many duds. Ridiculous.



Yeah because if each one was a gold mine they wouldn't need 15 per pack...its called pheno hunting man its the name of the game but other breeders give me a higher number of potential keepers with less seeds...that is my point.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 18, 2017)

danky supreme said:


> Yeah because if each one was a gold mine they wouldn't need 15 per pack...its called pheno hunting man its the name of the game but other breeders give me a higher number of potential keepers with less seeds...that is my point.


Ive had similar experience back a few years ago with TGA/Subcool gear. A couple fivers or a 10 pack and i would get phenos all over the place. Radically different too. With only one maybe that stood out...that i felt was what was advertised. The only other breeder i ran multiple times of different strains for a good couple years from the same company (they were easy to get here in Flint). I really focused my whole op with TGA Genetics back then. My experience from SCS has been the complete opposite. Unique flavors (like TGA) but with more keepers in a pack and buds that actually get me and my patients high. If you like flavor...Subby and TGA is it no doubt. But I like higher potency and more predictable plants so i focused on SCS last few years and have not been disappointed. Chicks love TGA stuff though. My gal and her friends loved that fruity mid potency gear from Subcool back then. Made em horny too. Lol.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 18, 2017)

danky supreme said:


> I ran the whole pack recently and honestly except for one plant I was kinda disappointed. The one I kept is some dank ass og with alittle blueberry mixed in tho. I ran Tangerine Power and Sequoia Strawberry as well and kinda had the same results, one stellar plant from a pack but a lot of bullshit mixed in as well...I believe this is why Sin City does 15 packs because at least in my experience many of the plants are duds.
> 
> Now that being said my Tangerine Power is the most bomb citrus weed ive ever had, and I am also very happy with my keeper Sequoia Strawberry


Is that Sequoia a chunky gal?


----------



## johny22 (Jun 18, 2017)

danky supreme said:


> I ran the whole pack recently and honestly except for one plant I was kinda disappointed. The one I kept is some dank ass og with alittle blueberry mixed in tho. I ran Tangerine Power and Sequoia Strawberry as well and kinda had the same results, one stellar plant from a pack but a lot of bullshit mixed in as well...I believe this is why Sin City does 15 packs because at least in my experience many of the plants are duds.
> 
> Now that being said my Tangerine Power is the most bomb citrus weed ive ever had, and I am also very happy with my keeper Sequoia Strawberry


 Any pics of your sin og keeper? Maybe I got lucky and got a good pheno, very strong flavored kushy herb, I've left buds outs for 4 months now in the laundry just sitting on the bench and there still stinky STRONG and tacky as fuck, had to cure for a long time coz herb was so strong, now it's smooth and full flavored


----------



## higher self (Jun 18, 2017)

greencropper said:


> hmmmm i hope so, watching closely cos i had planned the sinmints in a major pollen chucking role...if yours are subpar then i may reconsider that strains role in future programs


These are the Forum Bx not Sinmints just so we're on same page but I'll keep the updates coming.



CannaBruh said:


> Is it greasy? Are there many trichomes?


Look on the last page, I have a pheno that is pretty greasy & tric'ed out but no terps. Got a Chem 91 hybrid in same tent that gives me finger hash from touching leaves & smells good. Even my Gelato Bx is staring to but out kush terps.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 18, 2017)

higher self said:


> These are the Forum Bx not Sinmints just so we're on same page but I'll keep the updates coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Look on the last page, I have a pheno that is pretty greasy & tric'ed out but no terps. Got a Chem 91 hybrid in same tent that gives me finger hash from touching leaves & smells good. Even my Gelato Bx is staring to but out kush terps.


wow thanks man, i missed that point...onward Cannabis soldiers in the pollen chucking quest!


----------



## higher self (Jun 18, 2017)

greencropper said:


> wow thanks man, i missed that point...onward Cannabis soldiers in the pollen chucking quest!




Haha yep and the quest keeps chucking on!


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jun 18, 2017)

SinMint Lemonade (and pube?) Had a sample smoke today and just as hoped, the lemon scent stays pretty strong in the smoke, but with more complexity than LemonG. And the high is far superior to Lemon G. I guess it's time to pop a bunch more and do some hunting.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 18, 2017)

Welp, sin mint fems can go fuck themselves. This makes now out of 7 I have popped. 1 male, 3 herms, 1 that never sprouted, and one that seems like it won't throw nanners at lleast. This last sneaky herm may have seeded up my tent. Thanks! Anyone want my last seed that I never popped lol.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 18, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Welp, sin mint fems can go fuck themselves. This makes now out of 7 I have popped. 1 male, 3 herms, 1 that never sprouted, and one that seems like it won't throw nanners at lleast. This last sneaky herm may have seeded up my tent. Thanks! Anyone want my last seed that I never popped lol.


Dont buy fems bro. Nothing wrong with fems...but no one does them the right way anymore. Just asking for it with todays feminized seeds. Fems done right you should vet very uniform homogenous plants and all females if your skills and room is good. And if the seed breeder knows how to make fems correctly. Problem is...breeders dont get fems right now. Growers need more skills..and growrooms arent dialed in as much as they could be. Trust me bro. I been growing since before fems (or autos) were even thought of.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 18, 2017)

I agree. Becoming too much a pain in the ass to hunt for nanners or throw a plant out 4-7 weeks in.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 18, 2017)

Lol it's crazy because I've ran 3 strains from IHG fems and all 3 either hermied or threw nanners so far


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 18, 2017)

Yup my OGKB v2.1 hermed on me this run too from them lol. I'm done with fems.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jun 19, 2017)

Thats why i run mainly regs. They grow healthier, look better, less mutations etc. 

I get herms on a few of everybodies fem seeds it just something you have to expect so why not just run regs and weed out the males and have some real healthy females to work with


----------



## since1991 (Jun 19, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Thats why i run mainly regs. They grow healthier, look better, less mutations etc.
> 
> I get herms on a few of everybodies fem seeds it just something you have to expect so why not just run regs and weed out the males and have some real healthy females to work with


THIS^^^^


----------



## since1991 (Jun 19, 2017)

If you grow them right in a well dialed veg room...99% of regular seed plants will show pre flowers at the nodes. About the time branching starts getting less symmetrical and alternating. The phylotaxy is the correct term. This is when you can start culling or separating males and flower females if you choose.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 19, 2017)

since1991 said:


> If you grow them right in a well dialed veg room...99% of regular seed plants will show pre flowers at the nodes. About the time branching starts getting less symmetrical and alternating. The phylotaxy is the correct term. This is when you can start culling or separating males and flower females if you choose.


Mine happen when they're in flower like all of a sudden I spot a nanner or a ball


----------



## since1991 (Jun 19, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Mine happen when they're in flower like all of a sudden I spot a nanner or a ball


What iam saying is regular seed plants (not spotting hermies mid to late in flower - whole different dealy) will show thier preflower sex in 18-6. Veg lighting almost always if you let them do what they do. You can sort them before you even think about 12-12 flowering photoperiod. Usually happens IN VEG when branches start alternating. Now if you sort them by what they show in preflower..throw what you think is a female in flower (the 2 little white hairs you all call them are actually preflowering pistils) and later in flower they throw male stamens...well then thats a whole other dealy.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 19, 2017)

since1991 said:


> What iam saying is regular seed plants (not spotting hermies mid to late in flower - whole different dealy) will show thier preflower sex in 18-6. Veg lighting almost always if you let them do what they do. You can sort them before you even think about 12-12 flowering photoperiod. Usually happens IN VEG when branches start alternating. Now if you sort them by what they show in preflower..throw what you think is a female in flower (the 2 little white hairs you all call them are actually preflowering pistils) and later in flower they throw male stamens...well then thats a whole other dealy.


Only on the stubborn ones will a cut be sent to flower by force, nearly every time sex is determined in veg. Just takes time.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 19, 2017)

I've only sent one to flower unknown I veg for two months so I better see pteflowers.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 19, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Only on the stubborn ones will a cut be sent to flower by force, nearly every time sex is determined in veg. Just takes time.


Huh?


----------



## danky supreme (Jun 19, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Ive had similar experience back a few years ago with TGA/Subcool gear. A couple fivers or a 10 pack and i would get phenos all over the place. Radically different too. With only one maybe that stood out...that i felt was what was advertised. The only other breeder i ran multiple times of different strains for a good couple years from the same company (they were easy to get here in Flint). I really focused my whole op with TGA Genetics back then. My experience from SCS has been the complete opposite. Unique flavors (like TGA) but with more keepers in a pack and buds that actually get me and my patients high. If you like flavor...Subby and TGA is it no doubt. But I like higher potency and more predictable plants so i focused on SCS last few years and have not been disappointed. Chicks love TGA stuff though. My gal and her friends loved that fruity mid potency gear from Subcool back then. Made em horny too. Lol.


I very much agree with that statement...My breakdown is TGA for flavor, Bodhi for potency, and Sin City for the best combo of both


----------



## danky supreme (Jun 19, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Is that Sequoia a chunky gal?


Yeah its a cash croppers dream. It smells just like blue dream with the addition of a very prevalent strawberry scent. I really do not like the blue dream high but Sequoia Strawberry is really good...not too potent but makes you feel good


----------



## danky supreme (Jun 19, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Any pics of your sin og keeper? Maybe I got lucky and got a good pheno, very strong flavored kushy herb, I've left buds outs for 4 months now in the laundry just sitting on the bench and there still stinky STRONG and tacky as fuck, had to cure for a long time coz herb was so strong, now it's smooth and full flavored


Ill post some within the next few days. As good as it is my Tangerine Power dusts the shit out of it in the looks and smell department at least. My Sins does have a very good OG high to it though which seems to be difficult to find in OG seeds.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 19, 2017)

danky supreme said:


> Ill post some within the next few days. As good as it is my Tangerine Power dusts the shit out of it in the looks and smell department at least. My Sins does have a very good OG high to it though which seems to be difficult to find in OG seeds.


Yes it does. I agree. What you get in real older school OG clone onlys can be hard to replicate in what breeders put out in seed form. Sometimes you have to go through multiple packs of to find something even close to taste smell and high of a true clone only og type. For instance...ive never smoked or even seen the so called real "Jew Gold" cut that DNA got a hold of...put in seed form and renamed Kosher Kush. But friends out West have and said even the best pheno hunt find of DNA Kosher is still subpar to real deal Jew Gold. And it makes me mouth salivate over that one and other similar dealys. Because i have had AWESOME Kosher Kush as well as Sins Og and I can only wonder how stellar Jew Gold is. That shit must be dabs like in flower form cuz Kosher and offshoots get me buckled. Sumbitch.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 19, 2017)

danky supreme said:


> Yeah its a cash croppers dream. It smells just like blue dream with the addition of a very prevalent strawberry scent. I really do not like the blue dream high but Sequoia Strawberry is really good...not too potent but makes you feel good


I know what u mean there too. I run the Santa Cruz Dream. Its very sativa compared to most of my stable. And with my patients ive noticed a pattern. I have 3 patients that are over 40 years plus years old and they LOVE that spacey hazey high that Dream can do. And i have a couple of younger cats in there late 20's and heavy smokers and sativas like Dream just dont do it for them. They like the devastating stoney indys for sure. And its not just the patients i have now. Ive went through a few over the years and its the same recurring pattern. Older heads love sativa...younger heads love couchlock Indys. Do you all notice or feel yourselves the same? Me personally....i like em all.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 19, 2017)

Platinum Delights or Candied Goji's. Which to run next?


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 20, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Platinum Delights or Candied Goji's. Which to run next?


Both


----------



## since1991 (Jun 20, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Both


No shit. Both packs...all of em. Let it ride. And no regrets.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 20, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Both


Would If I could but one side of my tent is reserved for a Bodhi strain.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jun 20, 2017)

My only female outta 8 popped on the old sinmint stock that came out a couple years ago. Just popped half the pack a few months ago. Small producer but frosty. Not super stanky in flower but finished at 8 weeks and after a week cure from a tester it's definitely one of the best in my rooms. Makes me want to run more sin city stuff. Kushy yet perfume type dank smell on her.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jun 21, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> I'll update with my progress. Anyone else have the newer SMC fem going on?
> *
> Broke soil 5 days ago.*
> 
> View attachment 3935161



*She'll be a woman soon*


----------



## danky supreme (Jun 21, 2017)

since1991 said:


> I know what u mean there too. I run the Santa Cruz Dream. Its very sativa compared to most of my stable. And with my patients ive noticed a pattern. I have 3 patients that are over 40 years plus years old and they LOVE that spacey hazey high that Dream can do. And i have a couple of younger cats in there late 20's and heavy smokers and sativas like Dream just dont do it for them. They like the devastating stoney indys for sure. And its not just the patients i have now. Ive went through a few over the years and its the same recurring pattern. Older heads love sativa...younger heads love couchlock Indys. Do you all notice or feel yourselves the same? Me personally....i like em all.


Yeah the younger patients at our dispensary tend to lean towards the stoney og's and such where older people seem to gravitate toward sativas. I personally prefer sativas but my favorite are sativa hybrids that get you lifted and your head ringing too.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 21, 2017)

Slyme cookies....Looks like she'll be a fast finisher


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jun 23, 2017)

i really like the end product of the sincity gear but god damn i'm tired of plucking nanners and balls.
my clone run on 2 different platinum delights and 3 sinmints resulted in no balls but everything i've popped from seed has balls/nanners first run from seed.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 23, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> i really like the end product of the sincity gear but god damn i'm tired of plucking nanners and balls.
> my clone run on 2 different platinum delights and 3 sinmints resulted in no balls but everything i've popped from seed has balls/nanners first run from seed.


Thus is why I might take a cookie break.


----------



## cookie master (Jun 23, 2017)

never saw a nanner on exotics cookies and cream or mint chocolate chip. I have thin mint bx so we will see?


----------



## higher self (Jun 23, 2017)

Getgrowingson said:


> My only female outta 8 popped on the old sinmint stock that came out a couple years ago. Just popped half the pack a few months ago. Small producer but frosty. Not super stanky in flower but finished at 8 weeks and after a week cure from a tester it's definitely one of the best in my rooms. Makes me want to run more sin city stuff. Kushy yet perfume type dank smell on her.


I think thats how my Forum bx is going to turn out. Been waiting on some terps to drop & I'm finally getting that kushy smell. It's more sour'ish baby wipe kush more so the the perfume kush. This is 40 days im thinking I push it to 9 weeks.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jun 24, 2017)

higher self said:


> I think thats how my Forum bx is going to turn out. Been waiting on some terps to drop & I'm finally getting that kushy smell. It's more sour'ish baby wipe kush more so the the perfume kush. This is 40 days im thinking I push it to 9 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 3966093


Looks good bro.just my observation but maybe back off the n a little she's looking super dark. Other then that looks likenore of a yielder then mine. Mines just little thumbnail buds all over the place. Looks like yours will be bigger. Mine also finished in 8 weeks.


----------



## higher self (Jun 24, 2017)

Getgrowingson said:


> Looks good bro.just my observation but maybe back off the n a little she's looking super dark. Other then that looks likenore of a yielder then mine. Mines just little thumbnail buds all over the place. Looks like yours will be bigger. Mine also finished in 8 weeks.


Thanks. Gave them a top dressing about 2 weeks ago so they have just been getting water. If they dont fade on their own I know a way to fade them in 3-4 days.

I've got a taller pheno that has the thumbnail buds .you describe. Unless she smokes the best she will get culled. This pheno I just showed is looking like the winner. Ive got my OGKB x SSH keeper in early flower now so we'll see how they compare. Haha I only need one cookie strain in the garden.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 24, 2017)

I've been sexing Toucan Sam the last few days and talk about piss poor luck. All males! I've got one more TBD but its not looking good.

Oh well, still got a few beans left to throw down and I'll add some Pineapple Cookies and the last 5 Blue Petrol I have to the line up. 

Here's to hoping for some dank ladies


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 25, 2017)

hope all is well with @akhiymjames. Probably moved to the ig side to avoid all the forum drama. I miss his weed nerd knowledge.


----------



## danky supreme (Jun 26, 2017)

Here is my Tangerine Power I have been raving about. Everything else in the pack was ok but I cant imagine a plant having a more intense, intoxicating, and complex smell than this one.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 26, 2017)

Where did you guys get white nightmare from. Is this old stock that someone has been growing?


----------



## bigdiezel602 (Jun 26, 2017)

Any one grown chimp-mints?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 27, 2017)

bigdiezel602 said:


> Any one grown chimp-mints?


Probably not yet. Take a look on IG for tester images maybe?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Where did you guys get white nightmare from. Is this old stock that someone has been growing?


Midweeksong


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 27, 2017)

Just popped a few Triple Cherry Diesel I had left from testing a couple rounds ago. Both phenos I previously had were the best highs I've had for a very good while. Gonna find a keeper like that this time with the super giggly Sour Jack high..

Also have one of the frostiest Sin Mint girls begging to be flowered from new sin mint stock... I put the mom through literal hell and it didn't pop a single nanner. Even accidentally started flowering her and then revegged. Good sign for the new sin mint regs regarding stability.. Her clones will be flowered shortly. If she turns out how I think she will she will be receiving pollen.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Midweeksong


You running white nightmare? I think I got a few of those in the stock and blue power


----------



## higher self (Jun 27, 2017)

Less frosty & slightly less yielding Forum bx pheno but its starting to purple up. There is most definitely no cool temps causing this to happen, its been hot and I run no AC yet.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 28, 2017)

That's really good to hear. I received a few of those TCDs with a recent order and wanted to start them with some older stuff I have. 

@higher self - that plant is coming along great too. They look beautiful


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 28, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Midweeksong


I ordered some petroleum nightnare from them only a week ago


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 28, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> You running white nightmare? I think I got a few of those in the stock and blue power


I'd like to eventually prob next round with some seqouia and tang power.. We shall see though I'm always changing my mind lol




Tangerine_ said:


> That's really good to hear. I received a few of those TCDs with a recent order and wanted to start them with some older stuff I have.
> 
> @higher self - that plant is coming along great too. They look beautiful


Triple Cherry is def not cookies in the bag appeal department..one of the uglier plants I've grown. However the high is unmatched IMO and seemed pretty consistent among phenos. Yield is superb as well with nice bud to leaf ratio like other sours.



eastcoastmo said:


> I ordered some petroleum nightnare from them only a week ago


Yeah I've been eyeing those petroleum nightmares for like 6 months lol. Bet they're dank as hell.


----------



## bigdiezel602 (Jun 28, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Probably not yet. Take a look on IG for tester images maybe?


Thank you sir. Too new? it does say pre release lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 28, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I'd like to eventually prob next round with some seqouia and tang power.. We shall see though I'm always changing my mind lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha lol, I thought no one else knew it was there, been sold out everywhere else for ages hey!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 28, 2017)

I've had Petroleum Nightmare going for a yr or so now. Solid rock hard crystal covered nugs. A bit fruity and slow to veg but catches right up once in flower. 
There's some pics of it back a ways in this thread if anyones interested.


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 28, 2017)

My tcd were no good. 2 phenos both earthy dirt smell. Thats my least fave smell... But it could have just been bad luck. No high makes up for crap taste imo.
But i look forward to seeing what you guys get!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 28, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> My tcd were no good. 2 phenos both earthy dirt smell. Thats my least fave smell... But it could have just been bad luck. No high makes up for crap taste imo.
> But i look forward to seeing what you guys get!


Yeah I remember you saying that before I was surprised. Another brother here tested them as well and had good results. Wonder if they changed something after testing?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 28, 2017)

Has anyone grown white blue power.. Those where testers back in the day... 


That was from Jan 2012.
anyone from riu that was on the CC back in those days or even grown it let me know.


----------



## higher self (Jun 28, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> @higher self - that plant is coming along great too. They look beautiful


Thanks! Still have the super stretcher to show. I want to run the shorter pheno's again just because I know how they stretch now & I can aim for bigger yields. 

At some point I'm want to hit these to this male OGKB hybrid I have, I'm going to grow unseeded bud while I stress test him a bit. The male along with the female has an almond extract baked dessert smell that's the best I can describe it. No thin mint or kush to it at all so I think melding the those two profiles (almond extract x sour kush) will have nice results.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 28, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Has anyone grown white blue power.. Those where testers back in the day...
> 
> View attachment 3968593
> That was from Jan 2012.
> anyone from riu that was on the CC back in those days or even grown it let me know.


Is that white nightmare x blue power? If so called Powernap and yep I grew it out. Super frosty, squat plants. Really nice stone too!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 28, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Is that white nightmare x blue power? If so called Powernap and yep I grew it out. Super frosty, squat plants. Really nice stone too!!


I'll second a nod for powernap, mine had skinny sativa leaves and stacked golf balls of frost, crazy frosty even more than the sinmints side by side. Tasted like a lemon starburst/bluedream/skittle/hash, not overly loud but a nice sweet flavor, very sticky.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 28, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I'll second a nod for powernap, mine had skinny sativa leaves and stacked golf balls of frost, crazy frosty even more than the sinmints side by side. Tasted like a lemon starburst/bluedream/skittle/hash, not overly loud but a nice sweet flavor, very sticky.


Actually, that's a pretty damn good description! Mine was the same!!


----------



## funnyoldsmoke (Jun 29, 2017)

Any pics of power nap I have Seeds but never got round to starting them yet as I also bought some kimbo kush from exotic and it's the frostiest plat I have ever saw


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 29, 2017)

funnyoldsmoke said:


> Any pics of power nap I have Seeds but never got round to starting them yet as I also bought some kimbo kush from exotic and it's the frostiest plat I have ever saw


I didn't take any sorry


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 29, 2017)

funnyoldsmoke said:


> Any pics of power nap I have Seeds but never got round to starting them yet as I also bought some kimbo kush from exotic and it's the frostiest plat I have ever saw


I think there may have been one or two in my journal on here but you'd have to search for them, sorry!


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 1, 2017)

Slyme cookies is fading fast and she almost ready


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 1, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> Slyme cookies is fading fast and she almost readyView attachment 3970730 View attachment 3970735 View attachment 3970736


She's a photogenic specimen my friend. Looks like !


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 1, 2017)

Ths


needsomebeans said:


> She's a photogenic specimen my friend. Looks like !


Thanks man...I hope she'll be some fire


----------



## Cbd1981 (Jul 4, 2017)

This one also thunderstruck. As you can tell 2 different phenos. This one was never topped and also was put out June.7 2017.  Here is thunderstruck from sincity. She was vegged indoors for 6 weeks and put out may. 12, 2017. 
I've 6 thunderstrucks going. Happy growing to all from up here in maine.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 4, 2017)

Cbd1981 said:


> View attachment 3972179 View attachment 3972182This one also thunderstruck. As you can tell 2 different phenos. This one was never topped and also was put out June.7 2017. View attachment 3972179 Here is thunderstruck from sincity. She was vegged indoors for 6 weeks and put out may. 12, 2017.
> I've 6 thunderstrucks going. Happy growing to all from up here in maine.


They look great. Nice thick stems. 
Happy growing to you too. Hopefully our heavy sept rains wont be too hard on us


----------



## Cbd1981 (Jul 4, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> They look great. Nice thick stems.
> Happy growing to you too. Hopefully our heavy sept rains wont be too hard on us


I'm crossing my fingers with the sept. Rain situation. Yeah real thick stems on the bushy pheno I've got another pheno that I think might be like its parents Acdc. The only thing all the phenos do have in common are the paper thin leaves.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 5, 2017)

Slyme Cookies coming down


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 5, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> Slyme Cookies coming downView attachment 3972974 View attachment 3972975 View attachment 3972977


Looking pretty Good.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 13, 2017)

Damn no one has posted in here in like 10 days... Here is a shot of a sin mint cookie going in the cure jar.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 13, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> I have both too but have only ran Sin Mint. It's hard to compare the two cus they are different cookie crosses. 2.0 yields way more than Forum but they both make exceptional crosses. I think I would favor Forum crosses just a lil bit more cus of terps but my sample is small but Chemodo Breath and Sin Mints was the best I grew last round.


Where the fuck are you man?!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 13, 2017)

Peek into my curing jar of Sin mint.


----------



## since1991 (Jul 13, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> View attachment 3977462
> Peek into my curing jar of Sin mint.


Looks fire to me. Nice job.


----------



## higher self (Jul 13, 2017)

Putting out heat @cuddlesthesheep


----------



## Southerner (Jul 13, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Where the fuck are you man?!


It seems like a whole era of rollitup posters has gone at this point, mostly people fighting over nothing. Not sure where James went, he has a wealth of information.


----------



## since1991 (Jul 13, 2017)

Prolly out twisting fatties and tending his crops.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 13, 2017)

Just trimmed up some of my other pheno. This one doesn't have such swollen calyx's but damn is it sticky and has the most distinct sweet bubblegum smell, but with a chem funk.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 13, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> View attachment 3977596
> Just trimmed up some of my other pheno. This one doesn't have such swollen calyx's but damn is it sticky and has the most distinct sweet bubblegum smell, but with a chem funk.


How long till it got purple mine didn't go purple


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 13, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> How long till it got purple mine didn't go purple


I wanna say I chopped around day 70. But I had pretty cool temps as well.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Southerner said:


> It seems like a whole era of rollitup posters has gone at this point, mostly people fighting over nothing. Not sure where James went, he has a wealth of information.


James seems like he always takes a break here and there. He'll be back.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 15, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> View attachment 3977462
> Peek into my curing jar of Sin mint.


Nice


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jul 15, 2017)

-Forum cut bx

Popped just five out of the pack so far - two males and three females the one im hanging onto for now below...


----------



## higher self (Jul 16, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> -Forum cut bx
> 
> Popped just five out of the pack so far - two males and three females the one im hanging onto for now below...
> 
> ...


Looking great! Mine turned out pretty good as well, one ended up having some real funk to it. Chopped the less terpy one but it had a lot of purple, still running this stinker at 63 days could go another week I want it to have some amber in the trics


----------



## greencropper (Jul 16, 2017)

higher self said:


> Looking great! Mine turned out pretty good as well, one ended up having some real funk to it. Chopped the less terpy one but it had a lot of purple, still running this stinker at 63 days could go another week I want it to have some amber in the trics
> 
> View attachment 3979169


great pics from both growers of the Forum BX, do you think she stacks up well against the Sinmint or possibly not as good?


----------



## higher self (Jul 16, 2017)

greencropper said:


> great pics from both growers of the Forum BX, do you think she stacks up well against the Sinmint or possibly not as good?


Thanks! Haven't ran the sinmint yet so can't say but I have no complaints about this plant, just gotta see how she smokes. It's got the frost, a kushy cookie funk, rock hard nugs & she doesn't stretch to much. This is the kinda cookie cross that will keep you wanting to grow more cookies  I want to grow the nitemare cookies from sin now but I can't.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jul 16, 2017)

greencropper said:


> great pics from both growers of the Forum BX, do you think she stacks up well against the Sinmint or possibly not as good?


Ive only ran five of each but i can pretty much tell already from seeing higherselfs and mine the forum cut bx will be a short single cola style and fast finishing. The one i posted was day 56.

The sinmints are tall and branchy. The one below i took 70 days.

As far which is best dunno yet they both look good!


----------



## greencropper (Jul 16, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Ive only ran five of each but i can pretty much tell already from seeing higherselfs and mine the forum cut bx will be a short single cola style and fast finishing. The one i posted was day 56.
> 
> The sinmints are tall and branchy. The one below i took 70 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## since1991 (Jul 17, 2017)

Anyone ever get some real chunkers from any cookie based gear? God the yield is so damn small. When i ran cookies stuff I had to do some wild stuff in veg just to get a mediocre yield. I gave up on that stuff. Too much work to get lunkers with cookies gear. Fuk that. Top shelf...but i can get top shelf from stuff that yield triple or more that cookies yields. And less work doing it.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 17, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Anyone ever get some real chunkers from any cookie based gear? God the yield is so damn small. When i ran cookies stuff I had to do some wild stuff in veg just to get a mediocre yield. I gave up on that stuff. Too much work to get lunkers with cookies gear. Fuk that. Top shelf...but i can get top shelf from stuff that yield triple or more that cookies yields. And less work doing it.


If you can get your hands on triangle mints you won't be disappointed in smoke or yield department. But nightmare cookies suppose to be potent and yield


----------



## since1991 (Jul 17, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> If you can get your hands on triangle mints you won't be disappointed in smoke or yield department. But nightmare cookies suppose to be potent and yield


Anything Nightmare or straight Blue Dream for that matter is gonna give up some pop can or bigger colas. Cookies stuff is like half a hot dog size. And thats before chop. Great smoke. Paltry yield.


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 22, 2017)

grape nightmare on left power nap on right


----------



## cookie master (Jul 22, 2017)

mint chocolate chip can yield well, its gone though. Maybe ill cross gsc bx with the mcc.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jul 23, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> How long are you vegging SMC BRO?


SMC growing great!


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jul 23, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> SMC growing great!


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 25, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> View attachment 3984224


Looking great fam.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 25, 2017)

Any of you fellas have seeds from the cherry line Sin did?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 26, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


No offense I didn't really watch the whole video but is there anything sin city related in here?

All I see is a dude kinda acting like a douche cause he doesn't like a dispos flowers. Could always send the dispo a polite email with his comments but a flaming YouTube video does the trick too I suppose. I'm only 27 but maybe this is a "young person" thing since youngin's live on social media now and broadcast everything. I've always been respectful whether I like a business' product or not though but that's just me. Nothing wrong with constructive criticism. 

I'm blessed to live in a medical state and if I don't like the dispensary's stuff I send them an IG message or email and move onto the next place. Beauty of a med state is numerous options to try that may suit your fancy.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 26, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> No offense I didn't really watch the whole video but is there anything sin city related in here?
> 
> All I see is a dude kinda acting like a douche cause he doesn't like a dispos flowers. Could always send the dispo a polite email with his comments but a flaming YouTube video does the trick too I suppose. I'm only 27 but maybe this is a "young person" thing since youngin's live on social media now and broadcast everything. I've always been respectful whether I like a business' product or not though but that's just me. Nothing wrong with constructive criticism.
> 
> I'm blessed to live in a medical state and if I don't like the dispensary's stuff I send them an IG message or email and move onto the next place. Beauty of a med state is numerous options to try that may suit your fancy.


Douche bags are all thhe age right now.
Notice HIs shaved head. Unless You don't want to.

Do You dab or do You rather smoke herb ?
How do You smoke YOUR herb ? Joints? Blunts ? Preroll? Dabs? Pipe? Bong? Bubbler ?


----------



## higher self (Jul 26, 2017)

So smoking a lil bit of the dried pieces of this Forum BX the pheno the funk. It's pretty decent a bit of a creeper but just doesn't have the high that I'm looking for. Think I've found my cookie keeper already on 1st try so no more cookies, I'm moving on to OG crosses.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> No offense I didn't really watch the whole video but is there anything sin city related in here?
> 
> All I see is a dude kinda acting like a douche cause he doesn't like a dispos flowers. Could always send the dispo a polite email with his comments but a flaming YouTube video does the trick too I suppose. I'm only 27 but maybe this is a "young person" thing since youngin's live on social media now and broadcast everything. I've always been respectful whether I like a business' product or not though but that's just me. Nothing wrong with constructive criticism.
> 
> I'm blessed to live in a medical state and if I don't like the dispensary's stuff I send them an IG message or email and move onto the next place. Beauty of a med state is numerous options to try that may suit your fancy.


I vowed I'd never become one of those crotchety old fucks waving a cane swearing at kids, but you are right. There is a huge generational gap. When I was in HS we had to actually interact with people face to face. If we wanted to socialize with peers with had leave the house. Social media appears to have produced an entire generation of socially inept douchebags that never have to "own" their words. 
*steps off soapbox and puts down cane*


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Now for some Sin City Toucan Sam



The one in the background is Toucan Sam as well. They were put into bloom about a wk apart.

And some lowers from the one in the back


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> View attachment 3984269 View attachment 3984224


O-M-G
What an incredible job you're doing with those!
Well done


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jul 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> O-M-G
> What an incredible job you're doing with those!
> Well done


Thanks man. Right after that pic I moved her to a 13.5/10.5 schedule. Ill try and post a new pic Monday.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jul 31, 2017)

One week later the change i notice most is the damage done to the tops on Saturday when i spaced out on the UVB timer . I intended just 15 mins but they got about 3-4 hours. It didnt fry anything but it colored up many of the top pistils and gave a little of shrivel to the tops. A blunder on my part. (agromax t5 bulb -- it was within 10 inches of many the tops)

Lower buds look fantastic and i think they are doing well in response to the increased lights on schedule (13.5).


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 31, 2017)

I need someone to pop some damn candied gojis and spiked punch


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 2, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> I need someone to pop some damn candied gojis and spiked punch


I'll be doing both in a couple months. You go first haha


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 2, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I'll be doing both in a couple months. You go first haha


Lol I'm not popping mine till either December or Feb


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 2, 2017)

Those spiked punch were gone so fast


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 3, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Lol I'm not popping mine till either December or Feb


Should pop by nov but we'll see


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 7, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> View attachment 3987711 One week later the change i notice most is the damage done to the tops on Saturday when i spaced out on the UVB timer . I intended just 15 mins but they got about 3-4 hours. It didnt fry anything but it colored up many of the top pistils and gave a little of shrivel to the tops. A blunder on my part. (agromax t5 bulb -- it was within 10 inches of many the tops)
> 
> Lower buds look fantastic and i think they are doing well in response to the increased lights on schedule (13.5).


Looks like this SMC will certainly been done by 10 weeks. I think the accidental UVB over-exposure screwed up development of the tops.


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 11, 2017)

P good (sin mint cookies if its not obvious)


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 13, 2017)

Another Slyme Cookies almost the same as the last one a ran except this one will yield more


----------



## higher self (Aug 13, 2017)

This Forum BX is really loud. People take notice when its being handled even behind closed doors & the buds are rocks. Has a good taste on the exhale im not sure what clearly its the cookie but not thin mint. The high hits like a baby OG lol its decent enough but could have more body buzz or head high & I havent been smoking it much. Can smoke some Chem or OG daily & it hit harder.

I do have a clone that took a month to root alive & thriving so I will give her 2nd run side by side with Morning Breath. The MB is heady & has me culling some of my sativas.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 15, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Looks like this SMC will certainly been done by 10 weeks. I think the accidental UVB over-exposure screwed up development of the tops.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991418
> ...



*Chopped yesterday at just 56 days. Loads of chunky nugs and a few moldy bits in the largest tops. *

*I have a healthy cut of this girl I'm gonna run again in autumn when it's easier to control the environment. *


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 16, 2017)

I popped 14 of 15 Triple Cherry Diesel seeds no prob last week. Put them in rapid rooters and a majority are now dying out. First pack of Sin I've ran...


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2017)

Couple more pics of the Slyme Cookies


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 17, 2017)

*Blue Lime Pie*

from the original release. Got 3 running this chunky funky lady is my fav. Smells pretty identical to the name..one other has my eye..not as good of a yielder and another that I'd called fugly.

 

on the flush getting the chop very soon


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 17, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I popped 14 of 15 Triple Cherry Diesel seeds no prob last week. Put them in rapid rooters and a majority are now dying out. First pack of Sin I've ran...


Rapid rooters are garbage. If you're growing in soil, you should be planting the seeds directly in the dirt after they've popped.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 17, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Rapid rooters are garbage. If you're growing in soil, you should be planting the seeds directly in the dirt after they've popped.


I grow in rockwool


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 17, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Rapid rooters are garbage. If you're growing in soil, you should be planting the seeds directly in the dirt after they've popped.


Never used them for beans but had my first 100% success clone effort recently using rapid rooters & kln on Moonshine haze cuts. Was a bit of a breakthrough for me.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm havingv the hardest time cloning sin mints I got gel and powder


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 19, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> I'm havingv the hardest time cloning sin mints I got gel and powder


im getting good roots 10-14 days with her in an aero cloner i made


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 19, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> I'm havingv the hardest time cloning sin mints I got gel and powder


Doing 24 hour light?


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 20, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> I'll update with my progress. Anyone else have the newer SMC fem going on?
> *
> Broke soil 5 days ago.*
> 
> View attachment 3935161



*These nugs are totally resinous, gives the nicest high. Irreproachable quality fem genetics from SCS*


*Cut last week and given a lil shape up, final trim tomorrow.*


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 20, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Doing 24 hour light?


Yup


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 22, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> *Chopped yesterday at just 56 days. Loads of chunky nugs and a few moldy bits in the largest tops. *
> 
> *I have a healthy cut of this girl I'm gonna run again in autumn when it's easier to control the environment. *
> View attachment 3995304


*Gonna get started on final trimming *


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 22, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> Yup


Got a couple to start rooting I guess I wasn't beingv patient enough


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Aug 25, 2017)

anyone point me to ufo cookies posts? I picked up some and some more platinum d.


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 25, 2017)

My nightmare smart pot.... grape nightmare on the left and powernap on the right... both feminized


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 26, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> I'm havingv the hardest time cloning sin mints I got gel and powder


Ditch the powder and gel. 100% perlite, humidity dome and heat mat. 7-10 days.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 26, 2017)

Oxycloner, best roots I've ever seen. Using bleach with either no nutes or full strength with ph @ 6-6.3 and they blow out THICK white


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 29, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> I'll update with my progress. Anyone else have the newer SMC fem going on?
> *
> Broke soil 5 days ago.*
> 
> View attachment 3935161


I had to veg this girly into near spinster-hood But at 21 days she's as pretty as a picture. The other MSH was a male. The SMC, as reported, was finito at 56 days. Now curing, holding @ 58%rh.




*I got cuts from both MSH and SMC*.



Ive got a 7 gal pot cooking outside. In two weeks time I'm gonna pot up and leave her outside to mesh with the day length here at 40°N until autumn is set in. Then finish inside where it's dry, cool and bright.


----------



## Cbd1981 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thunderstruck in full bloom big bushy one is about 2 weeks and the other is 3 weeks in and full of trics!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 30, 2017)

Cbd1981 said:


> View attachment 4002602 View attachment 4002602 View attachment 4002598 View attachment 4002600 View attachment 4002601 Thunderstruck in full bloom big bushy one is about 2 weeks and the other is 3 weeks in and full of trics!


Keep us updated if you can. Not enough reports for Sin's CBD lines..


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 31, 2017)

sinmints day 46 fems. original release,
6/7 females....1 did go bruce jenner.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 31, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> sinmints day 46 fems. original release,
> 6/7 females....1 did go bruce jenner.
> View attachment 4003014
> View attachment 4003015
> ...



Not bad. I had a straight male and 2 herms. One really bad.


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 31, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Not bad. I had a straight male and 2 herms. One really bad.


i kept close eyes on em for sure,..


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 1, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Keep us updated if you can. Not enough reports for Sin's CBD lines..


I ran 2 phenos of acdc. Both sativa dominant. One had an amazing candy like smell and one was a hay nasty smell

Naturally kept the better tasting. But i dont think it has much cbd at all. At least not noticable in the effects
Just my guess. I have 4 new phenos in flower now. 1 indica. One mix. And 2 sativa dom.


----------



## Cbd1981 (Sep 1, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> I ran 2 phenos of acdc. Both sativa dominant. One had an amazing candy like smell and one was a hay nasty smell
> 
> Naturally kept the better tasting. But i dont think it has much cbd at all. At least not noticable in the effects
> Just my guess. I have 4 new phenos in flower now. 1 indica. One mix. And 2 sativa dom.


 Here is a Acdc cut I received. Took a cutting from it earlier and forced flowered it and wow very good meds. Shes about 4ft and in full bloom.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 1, 2017)

looking like akhiymjames really has left the building...see him flitting around ig sometimes, loss to RIU as he was a great contributor


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 2, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Keep us updated if you can. Not enough reports for Sin's CBD lines..


I took down a thunderstruck plant. Looks, smells, tastes gorgeous BUT it definitely has thc. Lol. I think it has high cbd as well though.

Deeeeep body stone, almost buzzing body high. But I'm stoned too.

I can post pics when I trim it. Just quick dried samples so far.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 3, 2017)

james will be back. let him rest

anyone see any reports of ufo cookies anywhere?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 15, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I took down a thunderstruck plant. Looks, smells, tastes gorgeous BUT it definitely has thc. Lol. I think it has high cbd as well though.
> 
> Deeeeep body stone, almost buzzing body high. But I'm stoned too.
> 
> I can post pics when I trim it. Just quick dried samples so far.


Yeah I think one of my CBD testers from Sin was high thc/high CBD like that.. really deep almost weird body stone. One of the strangest,dreamiest highs I've ever had.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello Sin City fam, hope you are well. Nice to see so many _"faces"_ I recognize, and some quality shit from the ones I don't.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 26, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hello Sin City fam, hope you are well. Nice to see so many _"faces"_ I recognize, and some quality shit from the ones I don't.


Need to get this thread popping again. Seems like everyone's just on IG now. Sick of all the drama and egos on there tho...

Got some Sin City stuff flowering I'll be positing up next couple weeks


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 26, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Need to get this thread popping again. Seems like everyone's just on IG now. Sick of all the drama and egos on there tho...
> 
> Got some Sin City stuff flowering I'll be positing up next couple weeks


I tried to enjoy myself over on grass city, and for all the dumb shit that goes on here, I just like it here better. Met some good cats over there, never went to IG yet. I don't know, just not down with the immature children actin' like they are all that and a bag of chips. Plenty of that here, but I feel like there's less tolerance of it somehow? I don't know.

I sure wish RIU would get a goddamn SSL Certificate and encrypt the traffic. It is literally free and technically trivial. (protip: letsencrypt.org) It would really protect people from being targeted by hostile entities, and prevent petty vendettas from spiraling into stalking and real world revenge. I could sniff every packet in and out of this site (passwords, everything) with a relatively small amount of effort, it's all plaintext.


----------



## Highsince76 (Sep 30, 2017)

Platinum Delight @ day 70 from flip.
4 COB @ 211 W actual
FFOF soil
Images are just shot from phone camera. Sorry.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 30, 2017)

Highsince76 said:


> Platinum Delight @ day 70 from flip.
> 4 COB @ 211 W actual
> FFOF soil
> Images are just shot from phone camera. Sorry.View attachment 4019198 View attachment 4019200 View attachment 4019202


Real nice! Love the plat d.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 30, 2017)

Damn, I've been away for a bit enjoying summer and came back to no akhiymjames. What's the word, is dude cool or what?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 1, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn, I've been away for a bit enjoying summer and came back to no akhiymjames. What's the word, is dude cool or what?


hes around @akhiymjames


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 1, 2017)

he probably got sick of all the retarded people and their stupid fucking comments all the damn time


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 1, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> he probably got sick of all the retarded people and their stupid fucking comments all the damn time


Nah he good talk to him daily. But you’re right he fell back because of all the clowns on here with they dumb shit. I’m sure you follow him on the Gram.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't care for instagram so I never check it out. I need more than just pictures, lol.


----------



## Cbd1981 (Oct 7, 2017)

Here is sincity thunderstruck she finished at about 11ft.the one pic of me with a lower branch. I had a buddy who smokes high thc strains try a sample of it. Taste is great smell is great and it will knock you on your ass. I found out of the 6 seeds I popped of thunderstruck I have 2 that I can smoke with my tolerance to thc is very low.


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 9, 2017)

Power nap feminized.... been trying to grow this for like 4 years and something always happened to it....no Hermies.... insects deer hail.... ya know outdoor shit.... sin city power nap and Bodhi blueberry hashplant seem to be what blue dream wishes it could be...flashlight pics sorry


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 18, 2017)

I finally ran some Tangerine power. The smell is just out of this world orange. Plant was slow to veg and won't be big yielder, but I promise it's worth it. Been sneaking early cuts and loving them fresh dried, always a good sign. Definitely going to run a bunch more and look for a keeper.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 19, 2017)

Cbd1981 said:


> Here is sincity thunderstruck she finished at about 11ft.the one pic of me with a lower branch. I had a buddy who smokes high thc strains try a sample of it. Taste is great smell is great and it will knock you on your ass. I found out of the 6 seeds I popped of thunderstruck I have 2 that I can smoke with my tolerance to thc is very low. View attachment 4023041 View attachment 4023042


Any chances of getting the phenos tested or you in non med state? Looks good tho..


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 19, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> he probably got sick of all the retarded people and their stupid fucking comments all the damn time


I've taken a little break from RIU myself but imo IG is even worse with all the dick measuring contests. A lot more sense of community here at least and happy to see this thread specifically still going strong. Most of the people I talk to were met through sin city related stuff so this is the place I always find myself returning to. Good peoples...


----------



## greencropper (Oct 19, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> I finally ran some Tangerine power. The smell is just out of this world orange. Plant was slow to veg and won't be big yielder, but I promise it's worth it. Been sneaking early cuts and loving them fresh dried, always a good sign. Definitely going to run a bunch more and look for a keeper.
> View attachment 4028966 View attachment 4028967


nice buds there man... but hey your fooling no one with your avatar...thats no armpit but an open legged chinese gal...only asian birds have fanny hair that grows straight out like that!


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 19, 2017)

greencropper said:


> nice buds there man... but hey your fooling no one with your avatar...thats no armpit but an open legged chinese gal...only asian birds have fanny hair that grows straight out like that!


Wise man once said, if no distinction can be made between the shooshoo and the armpit, therein lies the schmarmpit. 

Back on topic: I also got a few SinMint Lemondae ready for chop, run them a couple times now. The buds are massive like Lemon G but dense as hell like SinMint. Great lemon smell on most of them with a much better high than Lemon G. Well worth trying if you're into that kind of schmarm.


----------



## Cbd1981 (Oct 20, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Any chances of getting the phenos tested or you in non med state? Looks good tho..


 I can get it tested just got to find a place to do it and a little extra cash.


----------



## BloomFielder (Oct 20, 2017)

not sure, grower error maybe??, anyone else run across a sinmint pheno tasting straight like orange/clementine/apricot cookies?? got 2.
feel as agent orange might of pollinated (in same room) as forum or accidentally got hit by tangerine power???. either or feel blessed. this
flower is far more potent and tastier then my local jungle boyz orange cookies.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 20, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> not sure, grower error maybe??, anyone else run across a sinmint pheno tasting straight like orange/clementine/apricot cookies?? got 2.
> feel as agent orange might of pollinated (in same room) as forum or accidentally got hit by tangerine power???. either or feel blessed. this
> flower is far more potent and tastier then my local jungle boyz orange cookies.


Got pics? Blue Power puts out some tooty frooty, though never encountered a citrusy pheno.


----------



## BloomFielder (Oct 20, 2017)

i know man, description is as is for my other four: (choco mint moonpie spicy cream), Grew one outdoor same chocopie.
should see friends reaction when i let em know its some sinmints????...
3 years outdoor 1st year indoor. just want to stop here and thank sin city for making my first indoor grow so successful of some top shelf A Grade.
also every Og member in here for their input and formative information.. been stalking you foos.
hate every other social media outlet ie instagram, facebook and lil whateva! so just glad to be here on RIU, lurkin wisdom, Growing my own Dank meds.

will post pics soon as i get off work, @thcfarmer12.


----------



## BloomFielder (Oct 20, 2017)

orange mint cookie


----------



## BloomFielder (Oct 20, 2017)

this ones cocoa for sure
.


----------



## BloomFielder (Oct 20, 2017)

& another orange pheno


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 22, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> orange mint cookie


Whatever it is those are some dense looking nuggys. Nice job !


----------



## BloomFielder (Oct 22, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Whatever it is those are some dense looking nuggys. Nice job !


haha, thanks dude. all around same size nuggies too.. really enjoyed, sinmints,
???....


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 9, 2017)

Great news Sin City peeps... Sin is restocking Blue Power and White Nightmare original lines next year 

Can finally get that Seqouia Strawberry I've been wanting among others.. happy camper.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 9, 2017)

Great news ^


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 9, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> I finally ran some Tangerine power. The smell is just out of this world orange. Plant was slow to veg and won't be big yielder, but I promise it's worth it. Been sneaking early cuts and loving them fresh dried, always a good sign. Definitely going to run a bunch more and look for a keeper.
> View attachment 4028966 View attachment 4028967


grew two TP's outdoors last year and theye were around 6ft by 6ft. They had the most INCREDIBLE scent of FRESH ORANGES.I would close my eyes and just breathe in and enjoy. Well worth running.


----------



## jillxjilly (Nov 9, 2017)

Any verified domestic sources w feminized sincity seeds?


----------



## Odin* (Nov 10, 2017)

jillxjilly said:


> Any verified domestic sources w feminized sincity seeds?


Got mine from Dank Team and heavilyconnectedseeds (IG). Sinmints, Dosimints, UFO Cookies, Slyme Cookies, Sin Kush


----------



## diamonddav (Nov 25, 2017)

just put 14 sin mint cookies seeds in a glass last night to soak, and about 12 of them were already popped with the taproot out of them already this morning!!! damn these babies are ready to grow! these are feminized seeds, anybody ran any of these with any tips


----------



## oGeeFarms (Nov 25, 2017)

anywhere got tangerine power?


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 26, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Got mine from Dank Team and heavilyconnectedseeds (IG). Sinmints, Dosimints, UFO Cookies, Slyme Cookies, Sin Kush


I thought dank team went under. For awhile their site said everything was out of stock


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 26, 2017)

diamonddav said:


> just put 14 sin mint cookies seeds in a glass last night to soak, and about 12 of them were already popped with the taproot out of them already this morning!!! damn these babies are ready to grow! these are feminized seeds, anybody ran any of these with any tips


Did they sink straight to the bottom??..I ask because the sinmints(fems)were the only seeds that I ever popped that sank as if they were held onto anchors and showed white belly roots in under 16 hrs.


----------



## diamonddav (Nov 26, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Did they sink straight to the bottom??..I ask because the sinmints(fems)were the only seeds that I ever popped that sank as if they were held onto anchors and showed white belly roots in under 16 hrs.


yea I think they all did! how did those turn out for you?i also popped all the freebies in water also and none of those sank


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 26, 2017)

diamonddav said:


> yea I think they all did! how did those turn out for you?i also popped all the freebies in water also and none of those sank


Super dope; was so stoked never had seen that happen. Theres some pics 2 previous pages down, but yeah a breeze to grow and some just delightful smoke.
Just as previous growers have mentioned keep an eye out for some male patterns, i had one or two balls pop out but luckily were sterile, weight it out with patience n it turned out great. 0 seeds whatsoever. Ill try to post picks of what i mean but if you dont know how these nuts looks it could be tricky, but i still believe is better wait it out then throw a perfectly good possibly great female on these. Same happened to a friend of mines running the mints (fems) forced em to wait it out from my experience and all was well.
try to post pics of those nuts later.

Heres some pics of what i believe start of week 7.


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 26, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> I thought dank team went under. For awhile their site said everything was out of stock


Nah they still up, probably just needed to restock


----------



## diamonddav (Nov 27, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Super dope; was so stoked never had seen that happen. Theres some pics 2 previous pages down, but yeah a breeze to grow and some just delightful smoke.
> Just as previous growers have mentioned keep an eye out for some male patterns, i had one or two balls pop out but luckily were sterile, weight it out with patience n it turned out great. 0 seeds whatsoever. Ill try to post picks of what i mean but if you dont know how these nuts looks it could be tricky, but i still believe is better wait it out then throw a perfectly good possibly great female on these. Same happened to a friend of mines running the mints (fems) forced em to wait it out from my experience and all was well.
> try to post pics of those nuts later.
> 
> ...


funny I liked that post back in august!!lol I keep up on this thread cause I have been running sin city gear for awhile! ran the fuck out of alien nightmare for 3 grows and now I burnt myself out on that! so sin mints it is! but yea im very aware of the feminized seeds wanting to herm on you, alien nightmare did it on me lighty the first run, so I used the seeds for the next 2 runs and was worse everytime, but it played out ok.. I just don't have the time or space to run reg seeds cause I only grow in the winter indoors... so ill keep you guys updated on the progress! I used to post a lot of pics thru photobucket, but those fukers fukt all that shit up!! all my pics are gone off of multiple threads! so how does anyone post pics now?


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 2, 2017)

hey fellas, months ago somebody was asking about spiked punch and candied gojis but i cant remeber who it was. Wondering if anybody has anything on either before i pop mine?


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 2, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> hey fellas, months ago somebody was asking about spiked punch and candied gojis but i cant remeber who it was. Wondering if anybody has anything on either before i pop mine?


They have a few pics of spiked punch floating around IG


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 6, 2017)

So awesome to see this thread still alive and kicking. Miss everyone over here will be posting more for sure. Stay tuned lots of good stuff coming up. 

Lots going on but I did get my Platinum Delights keeper back  I do have a Sin Mint Cookie lady from 2 seeds popped didn’t keep the male. Here’s a pic of her before she got transplanted to a 1gal last week


----------



## hayrolld (Dec 6, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Nah they still up, probably just needed to restock


The Dank Team is still going, I got an order from them a couple weeks ago. Not sure if it is the same owner though.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 6, 2017)

so I popped 4 more thunderstruck not long ago. These all had cbd qualities, some having no psychoactivity at all! Perfect. Average terps tho. 
Before that I popped 2 seeds. one seemed legit the other I think was a mixup and some other strain. Not cbd at all, platinum if I had to guess. 
Long story short, go for it if you want cbd.
no pics, plant werent pretty at all...


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 8, 2017)

Sin Mint Cookies after transplant. Looking much better and getting healthier. Hope this one has the sour terps from the Blue Power. 

 

My Blue Lime Pie keeper I found few years ago. So glad a good friend kept her around. Awesome like skittles type terps can’t wait to see this gal in flower. No pm either just some spots where water dropped on and dried


----------



## higher self (Dec 8, 2017)

I think the BLP was one of the Sin Pack im mad I missed out on the most. Will be great seeing you grow it out though!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 8, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Sin Mint Cookies after transplant. Looking much better and getting healthier. Hope this one has the sour terps from the Blue Power.
> 
> My Blue Lime Pie keeper I found few years ago. So glad a good friend kept her around. Awesome like skittles type terps can’t wait to see this gal in flower. No pm either just some spots where water dropped on and dried


That's awesome that your friend actually kept your gifts around. Twice I gifted really nice cuts to a couple buddies, a dutch passions blueberry circa 2003 we called bluezcluz and a wonderful cut of pure power plant by nirvana, but sadly both friends lost the cuts almost immediately, lol. Sweet that you got reliable connects.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 8, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's awesome that your friend actually kept your gifts around. Twice I gifted really nice cuts to a couple buddies, a dutch passions blueberry circa 2003 we called bluezcluz and a wonderful cut of pure power plant by nirvana, but sadly both friends lost the cuts almost immediately, lol. Sweet that you got reliable connects.


Kept the BLP and Platinum Delights phenos I found. They liked them so they kept. I am forever in their debt. Wish I would’ve passed one or both of my Sin Mint keepers  but it’s all good. I’ll find more keepers never not found winners in Sins gear.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 8, 2017)

higher self said:


> I think the BLP was one of the Sin Pack im mad I missed out on the most. Will be great seeing you grow it out though!


i lost mine too but im hoping its part of the next re stock. she had a nice skittles smell too almost like skittles with whip cream on top


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 8, 2017)

I got a couple spiked punches going in early veg. A friend is running a couple candied gojis and sin mint cookies seeds I gave him. We shall see. 

Loved the sin mints I grew a few runs ago. Smoking on a bowl right now. A very chemmy bubblegum smelling pheno that is very resinous. Kinda an off putting smell to be honest and I would think it weren't flushed if I hadnt grown it personally. Still love the high tho.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 9, 2017)

Blue dream x WhiteNightmare


----------



## blackforest (Dec 9, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Sin Mint Cookies after transplant. Looking much better and getting healthier. Hope this one has the sour terps from the Blue Power.
> 
> View attachment 4055073
> 
> ...


I havn't been here for quite some time, but saw your post and had to login. I found my original blue power #3 which is a straight sour dub pheno,or I should really say it found me. I started it back in 2012, thought it was lost and gone forever. Never seen anything like it since. Low and behold, she's back. Should be done on the 30th. She's amazing. Will post some pics. She's the same one in my signature (below) from 2015.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 10, 2017)

blackforest said:


> I havn't been here for quite some time, but saw your post and had to login. I found my original blue power #3 which is a straight sour dub pheno,or I should really say it found me. I started it back in 2012, thought it was lost and gone forever. Never seen anything like it since. Low and behold, she's back. Should be done on the 30th. She's amazing. Will post some pics. She's the same one in my signature (below) from 2015.


That terp profile is the reason why I love Sin City so much. Love the Blue Power crosses the potency and terps it brings is amazing. Glad your keeper found its way back to ya. Special like that are the ones that need to be kept around. That’s one I need to grow Blue Power had fems it gave away need to get the back lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 10, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> That terp profile is the reason why I love Sin City so much. Love the Blue Power crosses the potency and terps it brings is amazing. Glad your keeper found its way back to ya. Special like that are the ones that need to be kept around. That’s one I need to grow Blue Power had fems it gave away need to get the back lol


Did the person keep the strain?


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 10, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Did the person keep the strain?


My cousin still has the beans never grew them lol. That’s why I said need to get it back lol I’m gonna hit him up tomorrow


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 10, 2017)

@akhiymjames Glad to see you back man..I've got a keeper slyme cookies that does really well for me..I'll try to post some pics when she fills out


----------



## johny22 (Dec 11, 2017)

Sins Skunk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 11, 2017)

Anyone see over the moon kush on the HT strains of 2017? Haven't really heard anything about that one


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 12, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Anyone see over the moon kush on the HT strains of 2017? Haven't really heard anything about that one


I’ve seen pics it’s def fire. I slept on that and I wasn’t buying beans when it was out but man Headband x Blue Power I know is killer. That stud that have is awesome wish I would’ve grabbed those beans when I had the chance


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 12, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> I’ve seen pics it’s def fire. I slept on that and I wasn’t buying beans when it was out but man Headband x Blue Power I know is killer. That stud that have is awesome wish I would’ve grabbed those beans when I had the chance


I slept on em too. Too busy trying to grab their sin mint crosses at the time I believe


----------



## Odin* (Dec 12, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Anyone see over the moon kush on the HT strains of 2017? Haven't really heard anything about that one


I think I have some of these, tossed in as freebies, or added to an order as part of a deal. Not sure, but sounds familiar, I’m going to go check the bean stash.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I think I have some of these, tossed in as freebies, or added to an order as part of a deal. Not sure, but sounds familiar, I’m going to go check the bean stash.


Those are fire if you do. They was a limited drop collab with the Over The Moon clothing company who holds that Headband cut they used. Pop them if you do


----------



## Odin* (Dec 12, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Those are fire if you do. They was a limited drop collab with the Over The Moon clothing company who holds that Headband cut they used. Pop them if you do


& @hockeybry2 I was right, did get them. Found ‘Em.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> & @hockeybry2 I was right, did get them. Found ‘Em.
> 
> View attachment 4057143
> 
> View attachment 4057144


That gas right there...I’ll take a cut of the keeper once you find it


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> & @hockeybry2 I was right, did get them. Found ‘Em.
> 
> View attachment 4057143
> 
> View attachment 4057144


Boom! Pop em if Ya got em!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> & @hockeybry2 I was right, did get them. Found ‘Em.
> 
> View attachment 4057143
> 
> View attachment 4057144


YUS! Such fire. We gonna have a forum cut floating around of a keeper soon?


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> & @hockeybry2 I was right, did get them. Found ‘Em.
> 
> View attachment 4057143
> 
> View attachment 4057144


Yo O you have pieface


----------



## Odin* (Dec 12, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> That gas right there...I’ll take a cut of the keeper once you find it





hockeybry2 said:


> Boom! Pop em if Ya got em!





cuddlesthesheep said:


> YUS! Such fire. We gonna have a forum cut floating around of a keeper soon?



You guys decided my next pop. 

“OtMK Forum Cut”, you got it. I’ll drop these next month.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo O you have pieface


No Pie Face (Archive?). I’ve got some insane Scooby phenos, and unpopped “King’s Stash”, “Dosi#22”, and “Dosi#23” freebies.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> No Pie Face (Archive?). I’ve got some insane Scooby phenos, and unpopped “King’s Stash”, “Dosi#22”, and “Dosi#23” freebies.


Are you interested in a pack of never opened pieface


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 12, 2017)

Here's what I'm flowering now, my cross I call Miyagi. It's Sin city's buddha dream x critical sensi star. The buddha's dream was from their original Cherry line but I haven't ran into any cherry with my cross or the original 15 BD seeds. However Miyagi does put out an orangeish flavor and other fruity flavors and they all have good resin production with average to heavy yields.
 This one is an orangeish kush smell at about week 3 or so of flower.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 13, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Are you interested in a pack of never opened pieface



Sure, what’s good? (Pretty sure I’m “full pack poppin’ “ these OtMK’s in the next few weeks)


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 15, 2017)

Chimp mint and sin mint f2 live at Dank Team...

If I didn't have the gg cut going and sin mint ready to flower I'd probably snag one or both. Gotta change it up though. Good luck y'all only 2 packs of SMC f2...


----------



## higher self (Dec 15, 2017)

For the same price as the F1’s I rather make my own F2’s & have way more than a 15 pack lol! Bring the Blue Lime Pie back!


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 20, 2017)

higher self said:


> For the same price as the F1’s I rather make my own F2’s & have way more than a 15 pack lol! Bring the Blue Lime Pie back!


You ain’t lying there bro. I def want them to bring a few Blue Power crosses back. I need to make some Blue Lime Pie f2s


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm still sittin on some blue powers, white nightmare, sin valley og, tang power, and sins OG. Def need to put some in the ground soon. Should be some fire in them


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 20, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Chimp mint and sin mint f2 live at Dank Team...
> 
> If I didn't have the gg cut going and sin mint ready to flower I'd probably snag one or both. Gotta change it up though. Good luck y'all only 2 packs of SMC f2...


I just want to say its your fault i relapsed


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 20, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> I just want to say its your fault i relapsed


Relapses happen from time to time


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 21, 2017)

Went to go to sincity site today and kaspersky blocked a trojan horse download? Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 21, 2017)

Blue dream x whitenightmare.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 23, 2017)

"DJ's Sports Memorabilia/Printing

sorry we r out of sinmint can i get u anything else tryed to get some be few weeks"

Thanks Dank Team. 

At least TDT gave me a sorry but no punctuation or spell check...

The same thing happened to me with gorilla snacks from OES awhile back. Of course Toby did not take any blame or apologize as he thinks he is infallible. 

Also got a DOA light from tasty last week. IDK where all this bad weed karma is coming from


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 1, 2018)

i dont see it posted yet but heres the new lineup! the garlic mints name was changed to modified mints


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 1, 2018)

Star Mints and Garlic Mints and Breath Mints plz. Ty.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 1, 2018)

GreenLegend420 said:


> i dont see it posted yet but heres the new lineup! the garlic mints name was changed to modified mints
> 
> View attachment 4066432


Just a heads up - @OregonEliteSeeds got the pre order with a free 3 pack of lemon skunk x sinmint


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 1, 2018)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Just a heads up - @OregonEliteSeeds got the pre order with a free 3 pack of lemon skunk x sinmint


There are 4 sinmint crosses that are tempting. All seem to have potential! Well done sincity


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 1, 2018)

Berry wine cut of Miyagi, sweet berry hazy scent and is budding out nicely.


My Oregon Oranges cut of Miyagi, the most pungent sweet orange smelling plant I've ever grown, she has fluffier nugs but still not bad, bright orange hairs.
 

The father Buddha's Dream is a stud I wish I would have saved pollen from but I do still have a couple hundred or more seeds of Miyagi. Out of the 5 I have flowering all of them have nice fruity/citrus smells so I have to give Sin city a big shout out for the work.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 2, 2018)

GreenLegend420 said:


> i dont see it posted yet but heres the new lineup! the garlic mints name was changed to modified mints
> 
> View attachment 4066432


Its like seed Junkies took away from them with wedding cake. 

Tk x animanl mints x sinmint

So good luck with the luxor.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 2, 2018)

here’s a little shot on the forum cut bx day 29 ill share some photos soon i just need to remember to get in the room before lights on


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 10, 2018)

Some small buds on this slyme cookies..I didn't veg her very long


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 10, 2018)

BlueDream x WhiteNightmare. 

Day 62... The frost keeps coming on..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 11, 2018)

I started 6 Pineapple Cookies about 3 wks ago. I'm very interested to see what comes out of these. I'll throw up some pics when they go into bloom.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 15, 2018)

Michael Jackson’s moonwalk


----------



## Bean Busy (Jan 15, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Michael Jackson’s moonwalk View attachment 4073486


heeheehee, sha-mone-na


----------



## Bean Busy (Jan 15, 2018)

GreenLegend420 said:


> here’s a little shot on the forum cut bx day 29 ill share some photos soon i just need to remember to get in the room before lights on
> 
> View attachment 4066950


From beans or a clone


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 15, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> From beans or a clone


From beans but this is the first clone run (from the beans) - i popped 5 out of the pack on the first run and i like both the females. I have one that has very uniform up and down stalks with bigger buds on top. As of now it has the cookie smell but still with a nice noticeable mint. The other is more of a bush with smaller buds than the other but it has just a straight up blue power mint smell really strong. Its hard to explain right now but its strong i love it! I'll post pics of both soon for sure just waiting for them to get a little further along still have about 30 days to go on both.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 15, 2018)

in case some missed it or didnt see it at all Sin said on IG they have a huge project in the works with bluepower


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 15, 2018)

I wish they'd just release more blue power. I've got a pretty decent keeper, but I'd love to run through another pack or two.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 15, 2018)

Couple more pics of the Slyme Cookies finishing up


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2018)

My miyagi wine cut showing off her mother's blue dream genes big time. She has monster flowers and is frosted out like the best of them with a smell familiar to anyone who has smoke blue dream but she ain't no blue dream. Whatever cut of blue dream Sin used in Buddha's dream and their many other blue dream crosses is legit as fuck.
  

Since this girl flowers out so big I'm planning on popping a few tangerine power seeds. That way if the tang power doesn't flower well no big lost. I really want to cross a male tangerine power with my miyagi oregon orange cut I have right now. She is very orange in her smell but could use some snow dusted on her from those tang power. And hopefully the orange flavor is dominant in their offspring.
Oregon Orange


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 19, 2018)

website is down...

whats up with sin city? are they not selling enough seeds?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 19, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> website is down...
> 
> whats up with sin city? are they not selling enough seeds?


Selling plenty beans lol I just think they doing away with it


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 21, 2018)

I got three tangerine powers in 16oz cups with two poking above ground.I'm hoping to get a male or two so I can pollinate my Orange cut of miyagi for a more frosty product than the Miyagi. Right now my orange cut is yielding out super nice with large dense colas but she is not the frostiest. I'm hoping the tangerine power will add frost and the miyagi will add size. 

I also have a goji bean from a buddies outdoor plants that I believe self, due to him only finding 9 beans in over a QP of bud. I'm hoping it's a s1 so I can hit it with TP pollen too. I love the random variety of chucking. Cheers and I'll post with updates on the TP


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got three tangerine powers in 16oz cups with two poking above ground.I'm hoping to get a male or two so I can pollinate my Orange cut of miyagi for a more frosty product than the Miyagi. Right now my orange cut is yielding out super nice with large dense colas but she is not the frostiest. I'm hoping the tangerine power will add frost and the miyagi will add size.
> 
> I also have a goji bean from a buddies outdoor plants that I believe self, due to him only finding 9 beans in over a QP of bud. I'm hoping it's a s1 so I can hit it with TP pollen too. I love the random variety of chucking. Cheers and I'll post with updates on the TP


What’s Miyagi fam? I have 4 tangerine powers in solos. Wishing I get me a nice male to hit some keepers I have.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 21, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> What’s Miyagi fam? I have 4 tangerine powers in solos. Wishing I get me a nice male to hit some keepers I have.


It's just the name I gave to a cross I made of sincity's buddha's dream x delicious seed's critical sensi star. The seeds were from 3 female c.sensi stars and 1 male of buddha's dream but all the seeds I've popped have had nice fruity/citrus nugs that yield well. I've got a journal going on them and and a journal from the first round a couple years ago. Cheers

Edit, it's the strain pictured above.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 22, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> website is down...
> 
> whats up with sin city? are they not selling enough seeds?


its 2018 Instagram and Amazon taking over the world


----------



## newguy123 (Jan 22, 2018)

Whats going on with sin city seesds?

I read that their white nightmare strain was a good catch. I want to look into it but their website is down and disappeared.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 22, 2018)

newguy123 said:


> Whats going on with sin city seesds?
> 
> I read that their white nightmare strain was a good catch. I want to look into it but their website is down and disappeared.


Yeah they just removed the site because they're on IG but they still have beans like normal. There are a few good vendors stateside for sin's gear.


----------



## newguy123 (Jan 23, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah they just removed the site because they're on IG but they still have beans like normal. There are a few good vendors stateside for sin's gear.


Ah okay cool, I though they were going out of business.

What strain do you guys recommend from sin city seeds? I need high potency high yielding. Is white nightmare the #1 for that?


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 23, 2018)

newguy123 said:


> Whats going on with sin city seesds?
> 
> I read that their white nightmare strain was a good catch. I want to look into it but their website is down and disappeared.


just grab anything you can find from them. ever since akhiyymjames recommended them to me they are about all i run now. everything has some fire in it


----------



## Odin* (Jan 23, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Michael Jackson’s moonwalk View attachment 4073486



Nice! Where did you find those?

I’m getting them wet in the next couple weeks, just trying to figure out where I want them to go.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 23, 2018)

Odin* said:


> Nice! Where did you find those?
> 
> I’m getting them wet in the next couple weeks, just trying to figure out where I want them to go.


One of my potnas traded me


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 23, 2018)

newguy123 said:


> Ah okay cool, I though they were going out of business.
> 
> What strain do you guys recommend from sin city seeds? I need high potency high yielding. Is white nightmare the #1 for that?


If you want a big yield of dank find something they have crossed with blue dream. The blue dream leaning phenos I had of their buddh'a dream yielded large. I had one pheno that had a huge ass top cola. Plus I crossed a buddhas dream to some critical sensi star and the offspring mostly are large yields too. And they're dank, dank

I have journals of both buddhas dream and my cross I called it critical dreamstar the first run but I have since started calling it Miyagi because much like Miyagi of the karate kid movies, she'll whoop that ass, lol.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 23, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you want a big yield of dank find something they have crossed with blue dream. The blue dream leaning phenos I had of their buddh'a dream yielded large. I had one pheno that had a huge ass top cola. Plus I crossed a buddhas dream to some critical sensi star and the offspring mostly are large yields too. And they're dank, dank
> 
> I have journals of both buddhas dream and my cross I called it critical dreamstar the first run but I have since started calling it Miyagi because much like Miyagi of the karate kid movies, she'll whoop that ass, lol.


Do you have any old Sincity gear fam


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 23, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Do you have any old Sincity gear fam


Just a pack and 12 seeds left of tangerine power. I don't buy a whole lot of beans, just every now and then I see something and buy it on a whim.

I do however have a shit load of Miyagi beans though, lol.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm looking for cherryfuel and blue petrol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 23, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm looking for cherryfuel and blue petrol


The buddhas dream was part of that cherry line but I should have scoop up that cherryfuel as well. Slept on it too long


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 23, 2018)

I grew out some cherry fuel a few years back. all three females were identical, there was no difference at all. It was okay, it grew really nice but lacked potency and after a long cure I didn't really like the smell or flavor. The powernap and of couse bluepower were much nicer to smoke. But that's just my experience with it.


----------



## BMWEATER (Jan 29, 2018)

I just finished jarring up my Tangerine Power I ran...wow so amazing! Reeks of Tangerine Altoid Candy! She was super easy to grow, chopped her at day 60 here are some photos below. I also have a little video review of it if you guys and girls want to see some of the final video footage:


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 29, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> I just finished jarring up my Tangerine Power I ran...wow so amazing! Reeks of Tangerine Altoid Candy! She was super easy to grow, chopped her at day 60 here are some photos below. I also have a little video review of it if you guys and girls want to see some of the final video footage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn nice job fam. I can’t wait for mine to get big. Looks like a nice yield too


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 29, 2018)

dude. platinum delights is in stock at dank team. it is ur lucky day. serious fire. better than gelato and all the designer shit. i have some pics way back in this thread that will blow ur freaking mind. king james will concur

https://www.rollitup.org/t/sin-ciy-seeds-platinum-delights-ala-dankwhisperer.884629/


----------



## BMWEATER (Jan 29, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn nice job fam. I can’t wait for mine to get big. Looks like a nice yield too



Thank you! She yeild very very well, 2nd only to my Sour Diesel and Gorilla Glue. I’m about to make some Fresh Frozen Ice Hash our out of here this weekend so I’ll have few photos of that soon too


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 29, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> Thank you! She yeild very very well, 2nd only to my Sour Diesel and Gorilla Glue. I’m about to make some Fresh Frozen Ice Hash our out of here this weekend so I’ll have few photos of that soon too


How does she smoke? Do you taste the tangerine?


----------



## BMWEATER (Jan 29, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> How does she smoke? Do you taste the tangerine?


She smokes so smooth!! All I taste is tangerines! When you open the jar it’s such a citrus blast it’s something you have to experience


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 29, 2018)

nice pheno of tp. mist of mine were tall as hell, but aso had a smooth blueberry/citrus smell. strong tangerine smell with a smoothness of the blue. yours looks to be blue power leaning


----------



## BMWEATER (Jan 29, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> nice pheno of tp. mist of mine were tall as hell, but aso had a smooth blueberry/citrus smell. strong tangerine smell with a smoothness of the blue. yours looks to be blue power leaning



Yeah I think your right about the blue power, towards the end it turned a little purple. She was a decent stretcher too, and responded very well to topping. 
Side note, the smoke itself doesn’t really carry the tangerine taste. But if you smack your palate as you exhale all you taste is sweet tangerine candy, it’s awesome. 
Did you keep any of your phenos?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 30, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> dude. platinum delights is in stock at dank team. it is ur lucky day. serious fire. better than gelato and all the designer shit. i have some pics way back in this thread that will blow ur freaking mind. king james will concur
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/sin-ciy-seeds-platinum-delights-ala-dankwhisperer.884629/


Def can concur about Platinum Delights being fire smoke. Kept my first and only pheno I found. So happy to have her back here she is about 5-6 weeks in. Got stunted from the arctic blast the couple weeks but will be much better next round


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jan 31, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Def can concur about Platinum Delights being fire smoke. Kept my first and only pheno I found. So happy to have her back here she is about 5-6 weeks in. Got stunted from the arctic blast the couple weeks but will be much better next round
> 
> View attachment 4082072 View attachment 4082073


lookn good like always, she is frosty but how the yield herd it isn't so good.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 31, 2018)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> lookn good like always, she is frosty but how the yield herd it isn't so good.


Pheno dependent there is some nice yiekders for a cookie dom cultivar those usually lean to the Blue Power side. Look for the phenos with strong thick stalks but it’s nothing like Wedding Cake yield but it’s a quality cookie cultivar


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 31, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Def can concur about Platinum Delights being fire smoke. Kept my first and only pheno I found. So happy to have her back here she is about 5-6 weeks in. Got stunted from the arctic blast the couple weeks but will be much better next round
> 
> View attachment 4082072 View attachment 4082073


Looks good. Wanna revisit the Plat d one of these days.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 31, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> She smokes so smooth!! All I taste is tangerines! When you open the jar it’s such a citrus blast it’s something you have to experience


Nice shit man! People kept telling me tangerine power didn't yield well but they always had small little plants, that's why I held off on popping them till lately but I like what you got there.


----------



## BMWEATER (Feb 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nice shit man! People kept telling me tangerine power didn't yield well but they always had small little plants, that's why I held off on popping them till lately but I like what you got there.



I’m so happy!! Post those when you pop them I’d love to see how your goes. 

Once you get them popped you’ll see she’s an amazing vegger, grows fast, great lateral growth when you top her. Super easy to feed, doesn’t like heavy feeding. I have one in week 2 Flower right now that’s just pumping. The cut I have is done in 59-61 days, which is pretty fast


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 1, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> I’m so happy!! Post those when you pop them I’d love to see how your goes.
> 
> Once you get them popped you’ll see she’s an amazing vegger, grows fast, great lateral growth when you top her. Super easy to feed, doesn’t like heavy feeding. I have one in week 2 Flower right now that’s just pumping. The cut I have is done in 59-61 days, which is pretty fast


The bottom right is a goji bean and the other three are Tang power, about a week or so and pic was a few days ago.


----------



## BMWEATER (Feb 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The bottom right is a goji bean and the other three are Tang power, about a week or so and pic was a few days ago.



Looking great!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 2, 2018)

Incredible Power 72 days flower.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 2, 2018)

Thunderstruck day 72 flower.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 2, 2018)

Useful said:


> Incredible Power 72 days flower.View attachment 4083312 View attachment 4083313





Useful said:


> Thunderstruck day 72 flower.View attachment 4083314 View attachment 4083315


Sexy asf bro for cbd cultivars. The Cannatonic cut I’m running is starting to fade like that Thunderstruck which is a AC/DC s1 which is a Cannatonic pheno. Hopefully it’s high in cbd I know lots of people have complained about these but people don’t realize high cbd phenos aren’t plentiful even from a high cbd parent


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 2, 2018)

The Incredible Power was my favorite of the two. It for sure had some CBD in her. Nice mellowish head buzz but with a warm, soothing body relaxation.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Feb 3, 2018)

forum cut bx


----------



## BMWEATER (Feb 4, 2018)

GreenLegend420 said:


> forum cut bx
> 
> View attachment 4083808
> View attachment 4083801
> View attachment 4083803



Those colors are beautiful!!


----------



## CabinetNinja (Feb 4, 2018)

I have a pack of the Forum Cut BX and was wondering how theyd turn out. They look dope! How many phenos and what were the males like?


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Feb 5, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> Those colors are beautiful!!


thank you!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Feb 5, 2018)

CabinetNinja said:


> I have a pack of the Forum Cut BX and was wondering how theyd turn out. They look dope! How many phenos and what were the males like?


i popped 5 out of the pack. i got two f and three m. i tossed the males but i like both the females so far. The one in the pic is more of a totem pole style and the other is more bush. Both have the minty smell right now the bush much more mint/blue less cookie. ill have more pics soon some bud shots etc they come down next week.


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 5, 2018)

GreenLegend420 said:


> forum cut bx
> 
> View attachment 4083808
> View attachment 4083801
> View attachment 4083803


Very nice #1 plant in all of kazakastan


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Feb 5, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> Very nice #1 plant in all of kazakastan


thank you!


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 5, 2018)

GreenLegend420 said:


> thank you!



LOL, just to clarify it was a borat pun.

Awsome fade on that girl though


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 5, 2018)

Transplanted the tangpow into 1 gallon pots and they seem to be chugging along. Tangpow are three to the left, goji is far right.


----------



## Howard Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

The REM


----------



## johny22 (Feb 7, 2018)

Lilac jack anyone grown her? cant find any grows on her anywhere


----------



## BMWEATER (Feb 7, 2018)

johny22 said:


> Lilac jack anyone grown her? cant find any grows on her anywhere


Ive been trying to search for some data on that cross and I haven't been able to find any...that cross has been sitting at Oregon Seed for over 6-7 months...but since I couldn't find anything didn't jump on it. If you find anything please post


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 7, 2018)

johny22 said:


> Lilac jack anyone grown her? cant find any grows on her anywhere


Have some I'd like to pop eventually but yeah there isn't much info anywhere. I liked their triple cherry which has the same father and it dominated the cross but it was an amazing high similar to what I've read the father sour jack has.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 7, 2018)

johny22 said:


> Lilac jack anyone grown her? cant find any grows on her anywhere





BMWEATER said:


> Ive been trying to search for some data on that cross and I haven't been able to find any...that cross has been sitting at Oregon Seed for over 6-7 months...but since I couldn't find anything didn't jump on it. If you find anything please post


----------



## BMWEATER (Feb 7, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> View attachment 4085878




Thank you!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 9, 2018)

Triple Cherry Diesel and Pineapple Cookies went into the bloom room today. So far I have one confirmed female of PC. 

Found a pic from my run of Toucan Sam from last summer/fall.
No cuts were taken due to unforeseen circumstances. I still have a few beans left though.
 



Harvested a couple Petroleum Nightmare this morning. 

 

I'll throw up some pics of the TCD and the PCs soon.
Have a safe and happy weekend everyone


----------



## Jdubb203 (Feb 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Triple Cherry Diesel and Pineapple Cookies went into the bloom room today. So far I have one confirmed female of PC.
> 
> Found a pic from my run of Toucan Sam from last summer/fall.
> No cuts were taken due to unforeseen circumstances. I still have a few beans left though.
> ...


What kinda smell/taste you get off the toucan sams? Got those and some sinmint pie have not cracked yet.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 12, 2018)

Sin told me on IG the site manager he had for the forum went MIA and the site expired. Said he gonna try and get it back up but may be lost forever. I hope not there’s a lot of info on that site...would’ve pulled that Lilac Jack info instantly. I’ll try and answer anyone’s genetics questions on Sin City gear as much as possible


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 13, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Sin told me on IG the site manager he had for the forum went MIA and the site expired. Said he gonna try and get it back up but may be lost forever. I hope not there’s a lot of info on that site...would’ve pulled that Lilac Jack info instantly. I’ll try and answer anyone’s genetics questions on Sin City gear as much as possible


That's a huge bummer. Lots of good info indeed but it was kind of dead around there. Hopefully they can atleast get an archive of all the old threads like I thought they did with the old overgrow.


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 13, 2018)

Read the whole thread lots of sexy plants in here. Just located a pack of tangerine power myself. Anyone know if you can still pick up any beans from cannabliss420?


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 14, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Read the whole thread lots of sexy plants in here. Just located a pack of tangerine power myself. Anyone know if you can still pick up any beans from cannabliss420?


Hit him on IG he may still have some stuff


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 14, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Hit him on IG he may still have some stuff


I sent him an email. Somebody mentioned his email way back in the thread. I don’t use Instagram but I will if I don’t hear back from him.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Feb 14, 2018)

Few Sinmint Cookies shots!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 14, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Read the whole thread lots of sexy plants in here. Just located a pack of tangerine power myself. Anyone know if you can still pick up any beans from cannabliss420?


Think he's still slangin beans. Have two of the rhubarb pie going right now.


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 14, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Think he's still slangin beans. Have two of the rhubarb pie going right now.


Well I emailed and hit him up on ig. Hopefully I get a response would love to try his stuff


----------



## johny22 (Feb 16, 2018)

Sin city Skunk x Kimbo Kush


----------



## johny22 (Feb 16, 2018)

Every pheno has been fire


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Feb 16, 2018)

here is one of the sample buds that came off of a broken lower branch on one of the forum cut bx at week 9


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 16, 2018)

One of my tangerine powers has a duck foot leaf thing going on. I'm guessing this one is a male because it is a little taller less bushy and it appears lighter green than the other two seedlings. It may be male or t may just be a different pheno.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 16, 2018)

it means nothing. grow it and smoke it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 16, 2018)

Yeah, I'm already hip to leaf mutations. I was just sharing with the crowd.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 17, 2018)

johny22 said:


> Sin city Skunk x Kimbo KushView attachment 4090714


Can't believe you found a male, the Kimbo puts out like 90% girls from F1 atleast. Have grown a few phenos now and all are dank so I bet he's a looker.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Feb 18, 2018)

little forum cut bx nug 

for sure a relaxing smoke cant even think about what you were thinking about if you over do it with this lol


----------



## cottee (Feb 19, 2018)

What’s going on with Sincity? There website has been removed and attitude hasn’t restocked them for months.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2018)

cottee said:


> What’s going on with Sincity? There website has been removed and attitude hasn’t restocked them for months.


Supposedly they're running more through IG but I've been hearing and seeing less of them lately. Don't see them at new american seedbanks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2018)

These two tangerine powers are giving off a good orange lemon starburst type smell when I rub the stems. They have both shown preflowers, 1 female 1 male, so I'm stoked for the f2 they'll create and stoked on the male. He is short stout and has tight node spacing and is vigorous.

Male on right, female left


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> View attachment 4092794 These two tangerine powers are giving off a good orange lemon starburst type smell when I rub the stems. They have both shown preflowers, 1 female 1 male, so I'm stoked for the f2 they'll create and stoked on the male. He is short stout and has tight node spacing and is vigorous.
> 
> Male on right, female left


THEY LOOK NICE.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 19, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> Thank you!!


THERE ALIENS JACKED UP was bomd in there Sour line.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> View attachment 4092794 These two tangerine powers are giving off a good orange lemon starburst type smell when I rub the stems. They have both shown preflowers, 1 female 1 male, so I'm stoked for the f2 they'll create and stoked on the male. He is short stout and has tight node spacing and is vigorous.
> 
> Male on right, female left


I think thatll be some nice pollen


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2018)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> I think thatll be some nice pollen


I'll be over here like these guys collecting nut


----------



## cottee (Feb 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Supposedly they're running more through IG but I've been hearing and seeing less of them lately. Don't see them at new american seedbanks.


Yea I see them with a couple of strains I haven’t seen before on Oregon elite but theirs not much on there. On attitude there slowly all going out of stock. Think they only have 4 strains on there left and by the looks of it, it doesn’t look like they’ll be restocking. Strange! Il give them a follow on IG thanks for the heads up man.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Supposedly they're running more through IG but I've been hearing and seeing less of them lately. Don't see them at new american seedbanks.


Heavily connected got the new drop recently. There's a few of the new ones in stock. Dank team is supposed to be getting the new drop and I assume oregon elite seeds but haven't checked.


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 20, 2018)

Heard back from cannabliss on ig picking up some blue lime slyme and glue lime pie.


----------



## GoodGoodCannabis (Feb 20, 2018)

Hey guys, new to this thread. Wondering if anybody has any info on growing the DosiMints regs. Curious about possible phenotypes and if anybody has found any keepers. Going to be popping like 8-10 seeds soon so I've gotta do some pheno hunting. Any help or tips are appreciated. Much love guys!


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 21, 2018)

cottee said:


> What’s going on with Sincity? There website has been removed and attitude hasn’t restocked them for months.


I think I posted this a few pages back but there’s nothing going on with them they are still making beans and putting out heat. The site is down because the site manager bailed on Sin and the site expired he said he’s trying to get it back but it may be lost. As for restocking of beans the USA banks gets most of the gear now Attitude gets drops and rrstcks but when they do usually goes fast. They have a new Sin Mint drop coming soon so stay tuned bro


----------



## cottee (Feb 21, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> I think I posted this a few pages back but there’s nothing going on with them they are still making beans and putting out heat. The site is down because the site manager bailed on Sin and the site expired he said he’s trying to get it back but it may be lost. As for restocking of beans the USA banks gets most of the gear now Attitude gets drops and rrstcks but when they do usually goes fast. They have a new Sin Mint drop coming soon so stay tuned bro


Ok mate nice one thought it would be on here somewhere just didn’t fancy going through the whole 260 pages to find it lol. Shame they aren’t coming to the UK seed banks anymore makes it hard for us to get them over here now. The US is the place to be for seeds now! Thanks man il keep my eye out much appreciated.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Feb 21, 2018)

anybody have stretch info on the spiked punch? just put some in the flower room and my favorite pick she went in at 48” i hoping she only has the 10” stretch my forum bx has


----------



## johny22 (Feb 21, 2018)

Sincity Skunk x Kimbo Kush couple of weeks old all carry this trait as soon as they crack im pretty damn happy about it


----------



## kona gold (Feb 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> View attachment 4092794 These two tangerine powers are giving off a good orange lemon starburst type smell when I rub the stems. They have both shown preflowers, 1 female 1 male, so I'm stoked for the f2 they'll create and stoked on the male. He is short stout and has tight node spacing and is vigorous.
> 
> Male on right, female left


That's my favorite starburst flavors!
Hope they carry the flavorin the bud!?!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2018)

kona gold said:


> That's my favorite starburst flavors!
> Hope they carry the flavorin the bud!?!


Thanks for the good vibes. I'd love for the girl to taste even remotely close to an orange starburst. So far they're looking good so fingers crossed.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thanks for the good vibes. I'd love for the girl to taste even remotely close to an orange starburst. So far they're looking good so fingers crossed.


Looking very nice!!
If she tastes like that, how could you stop smoking it!?!


----------



## hayrolld (Feb 21, 2018)

I just got my second order in from theseedstashcali on IG. They have quite a bit of SinCity and other breeders. Really fast responses and good communication, quick turn around time, and generous freebies. I would definitely recommend them if you are like me and couldn't grab everything you wanted before the last drops sold out at bigger seedbanks. I finally got Blue Lime Pie


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Feb 22, 2018)

here is one of my two phenos of forum cut bx about to go in the jars


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Feb 25, 2018)

hayrolld said:


> I just got my second order in from theseedstashcali on IG. They have quite a bit of SinCity and other breeders. Really fast responses and good communication, quick turn around time, and generous freebies. I would definitely recommend them if you are like me and couldn't grab everything you wanted before the last drops sold out at bigger seedbanks. I finally got Blue Lime Pie


the flavor on the BLP is one of my favorites. big yielder too nice big chunky buds


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> I finally ran some Tangerine power. The smell is just out of this world orange. Plant was slow to veg and won't be big yielder, but I promise it's worth it. Been sneaking early cuts and loving them fresh dried, always a good sign. Definitely going to run a bunch more and look for a keeper.
> View attachment 4028966 View attachment 4028967


I'm vegging 3 tangerine powers and the smallest slowest growing one, very indica looking, has a wonderful orange smell after rubbing her stem, she's showing pistils. I'm guessing she'll be a treat but at a cost of long veg. 
 
Meanwhile this is the more vigorous tangerine power #3 is blowing away the other 2 tang pows and goji I have going with them. No orange smell but I'm sure she'll be nice, she is showing a calyx just waiting to see a pistil before I'm sure if female.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm vegging 3 tangerine powers and the smallest slowest growing one, very indica looking, has a wonderful orange smell after rubbing her stem, she's showing pistils. I'm guessing she'll be a treat but at a cost of long veg.
> View attachment 4096438
> Meanwhile this is the more vigorous tangerine power #3 is blowing away the other 2 tang pows and goji I have going with them. No orange smell but I'm sure she'll be nice, she is showing a calyx just waiting to see a pistil before I'm sure if female.
> View attachment 4096439


Looking Nice


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 26, 2018)

Thoughts on blueberry sinmints anyone


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm vegging 3 tangerine powers and the smallest slowest growing one, very indica looking, has a wonderful orange smell after rubbing her stem, she's showing pistils. I'm guessing she'll be a treat but at a cost of long veg.
> View attachment 4096438
> Meanwhile this is the more vigorous tangerine power #3 is blowing away the other 2 tang pows and goji I have going with them. No orange smell but I'm sure she'll be nice, she is showing a calyx just waiting to see a pistil before I'm sure if female.
> View attachment 4096439


Sounds and looks like you got a pheno dominate to the dad on growth and mom on smell that should be a good one. Yield may be low usually the phenos that lean to dad suffer in yield but resin and potency is added and good terps too. Can’t wait to see this for you gonna be fire. Need to dig into mines again


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Sounds and looks like you got a pheno dominate to the dad on growth and mom on smell that should be a good one. Yield may be low usually the phenos that lean to dad suffer in yield but resin and potency is added and good terps too. Can’t wait to see this for you gonna be fire. Need to dig into mines again


That's what I was thinking, that the smaller one is gonna be blue power frosted. I'm hoping that the taller more vigorous one has some tangerine qualities to her.


----------



## BMWEATER (Feb 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm vegging 3 tangerine powers and the smallest slowest growing one, very indica looking, has a wonderful orange smell after rubbing her stem, she's showing pistils. I'm guessing she'll be a treat but at a cost of long veg.
> View attachment 4096438
> Meanwhile this is the more vigorous tangerine power #3 is blowing away the other 2 tang pows and goji I have going with them. No orange smell but I'm sure she'll be nice, she is showing a calyx just waiting to see a pistil before I'm sure if female.
> View attachment 4096439




Looking really good! If you get a male you should Keep then pollen for a cross, it could turn out epic!

Love the tangerine power so much I threw another one into my flower tent. She’s on week 4 and already shinning!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> Looking really good! If you get a male you should Keep then pollen for a cross, it could turn out epic!
> 
> Love the tangerine power so much I threw another one into my flower tent. She’s on week 4 and already shinning!


For sure, I plan on chucking with the male I have. He has the same orange smell when I rub the stalk, not as strong but it's there, so I'm excited to see what he does.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 1, 2018)

what do you guys look for in males? ive never collected pollen or anything soon as i see balls they get culled.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Mar 1, 2018)

GreenLegend420 said:


> what do you guys look for in males? ive never collected pollen or anything soon as i see balls they get culled.


Vigor, Node space , basic things you look for in keeper female but with male smell crystals


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 1, 2018)

What would you pick 7 fem sin mint cookies ( original release ) or 15 reg sin mint cookies F2 ( released now ).

Why is the F2 title being added did the blue power father die and they selected another or........anyone feel free to chime in


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 1, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> What would you pick 7 fem sin mint cookies ( original release ) or 15 reg sin mint cookies F2 ( released now ).
> 
> Why is the F2 title being added did the blue power father die and they selected another or........anyone feel free to chime in


Get regs fam. People had problems with the fems. I think he F2’ed them himself with a male mint he found. @akhiymjames would know more


----------



## Cannabliss420grow (Mar 1, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Get regs fam. People had problems with the fems. I think he F2’ed them himself with a male mint he found. @akhiymjames would know more


This is correct. He used his SinMint male that's being used in the newer crosses


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 1, 2018)

f2 regs for sure . in males look for smell, early crystals, shoreter stature and most importantly latest to have male parts showing.

early flower males are no bueno. stench and onset of male parts is most important


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 1, 2018)

So he hit a gsc forum cut with the new sin mint dad or a sin mint with the new sin mint dad


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 1, 2018)

1 pack of sin mint F2's left at the dank team


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 1, 2018)

Threw my two tangerine powers in flower earlier than I wanted mainly because the current group in flower (4 x grapes 13 and my 2 miyagi cuts) are doing poorly due to a shitty batch of tupur. 

They suffered the whole time and I racked my brain trying everything and it wasn't till they were flowering that I had a stoner moment and like a light bul it hit me, "the fucking mix." Threw away the bad shit and got a new bag and bam, I'm back in business for the tang pow and goji and the picture tells the tell. Only my berry wine cut will produce more than an ounce and that blows, lol.

Bottom row from the right TangPow #3, tangpow #1, goji and also 2 grapes13 clones #1 and #3 in there in smaller pots.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 2, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> So he hit a gsc forum cut with the new sin mint dad or a sin mint with the new sin mint dad


both

forum cut x new sin mint dad is the forum cut bx
the sin mint x new sin mint dad is the sinmint f2

i have both the forum cut bx and the sinmint f1 regs. So far i like my sinmint better but i havent looked through the whole pack of forum bx yet. both are some fire though.


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 2, 2018)

GreenLegend420 said:


> both
> 
> forum cut x new sin mint dad is the forum cut bx
> the sin mint x new sin mint dad is the sinmint f2
> ...


Nice, do you know if the sin mint mom in the F2 is a stunner pheno of the mint , bag appeal, smell, thc production. Do you think the mom is more blue power or cookies dom or a 50/50


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 2, 2018)

I hope the mom looked like one of these fine ladies



These are all screenshots off instagram of sin mint cookies


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 2, 2018)

GreenLegend420 said:


> i have both the forum cut bx and the sinmint f1 regs.


What other sin city beans you got


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 2, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> What other sin city beans you got


those two, spiked punch, and candied gojis right now


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 3, 2018)

GreenLegend420 said:


> those two, spiked punch, and candied gojis right now


Did you get a few packs of the sin mint F1's


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 3, 2018)

I got a 7 pack 


Bean Busy said:


> Did you get a few packs of the sin mint F1's


I got a 7 pack of the f1 females. Is there a good chance to find a keeper, what traits should I look for?


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 3, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> Did you get a few packs of the sin mint F1's


nah just one they sold out super fast


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 3, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> What would you pick 7 fem sin mint cookies ( original release ) or 15 reg sin mint cookies F2 ( released now ).
> 
> Why is the F2 title being added did the blue power father die and they selected another or........anyone feel free to chime in


Naw the Blue Power father isn’t dead but to keep the cross in demand and rare they stopped making the f1 and release f2. Lots of breeders do this on crosses that are super fire. DNA makes fems after no more regs lol


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 3, 2018)

GreenLegend420 said:


> nah just one they sold out super fast


When and where did you pick yours up


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 3, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw the Blue Power father isn’t dead but to keep the cross in demand and rare they stopped making the f1 and release f2. Lots of breeders do this on crosses that are super fire. DNA makes fems after no more regs lol


You think they'll release the F1 mints again in low amounts or thats it


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 3, 2018)

@akhiymjames would you say the F2 is better or worse than the F1, also regs or fem sin mints what would you pick


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 3, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> @akhiymjames would you say the F2 is better or worse than the F1 also regs or fem sin mints what you you pick


f2 are going to be less stable and open to much more genetic variations but you'll find really nice phenos. You'll just have to search through more plants to find what you're looking for.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 5, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> @akhiymjames would you say the F2 is better or worse than the F1, also regs or fem sin mints what would you pick


F2 is where the party gets started with crazy ass variations. F1 is usually plants leaning to one parent or 50/50. Can't really say one is worse than the other. You're more likely to find a unique specimen in f2. F1 better if you want predictability.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Mar 5, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Threw my two tangerine powers in flower earlier than I wanted mainly because the current group in flower (4 x grapes 13 and my 2 miyagi cuts) are doing poorly due to a shitty batch of tupur.
> 
> They suffered the whole time and I racked my brain trying everything and it wasn't till they were flowering that I had a stoner moment and like a light bul it hit me, "the fucking mix." Threw away the bad shit and got a new bag and bam, I'm back in business for the tang pow and goji and the picture tells the tell. Only my berry wine cut will produce more than an ounce and that blows, lol.
> 
> ...



EVERYTIME I use Tupur shit ends poorly. Still a fan of Kings Mix by Royal Gold and use it for seedlings in Solo cups. But I've gone back to ProMix HP for the most part and don't regret it at all.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 5, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> EVERYTIME I use Tupur shit ends poorly. Still a fan of Kings Mix by Royal Gold and use it for seedlings in Solo cups. But I've gone back to ProMix HP for the most part and don't regret it at all.


Not me man. I've only had great results from tupur until that batch. The batch I got now is kicking ass too. I'll continue to use it unless I get another bad bag, then I'll consider some alternatives.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> When and where did you pick yours up


from OES i think it was around the end of 2016


----------



## BMWEATER (Mar 6, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Threw my two tangerine powers in flower earlier than I wanted mainly because the current group in flower (4 x grapes 13 and my 2 miyagi cuts) are doing poorly due to a shitty batch of tupur.
> 
> They suffered the whole time and I racked my brain trying everything and it wasn't till they were flowering that I had a stoner moment and like a light bul it hit me, "the fucking mix." Threw away the bad shit and got a new bag and bam, I'm back in business for the tang pow and goji and the picture tells the tell. Only my berry wine cut will produce more than an ounce and that blows, lol.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about the ailing plants...good news is you threw your Tangerine Power into flower! She’s such an amazing girl, makes me smile just to think about her smell and be high! I had to throw another one into flower right after my last harvest....I’m at Week 4 halfway there!


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Mar 6, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not me man. I've only had great results from tupur until that batch. The batch I got now is kicking ass too. I'll continue to use it unless I get another bad bag, then I'll consider some alternatives.


Canna Pure Coco gotta love Da CoCa lmao an its 100% organic


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 6, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> You think they'll release the F1 mints again in low amounts or thats it





Bean Busy said:


> @akhiymjames would you say the F2 is better or worse than the F1, also regs or fem sin mints what would you pick


Naw usually when the breeder moves on to f2 and makes a line with it they are done making f1. Like others have said f2 opens up the genetic pool like crazy so you could find some rare stuff in there that may be loved but I personally would like f1 over f2 but if I couldn’t get f1 I would get f2. The fems are basically f1 I really do t know what they reversed to make them I would say Blue Power but I’ve never known.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> Sorry to hear about the ailing plants...good news is you threw your Tangerine Power into flower! She’s such an amazing girl, makes me smile just to think about her smell and be high! I had to throw another one into flower right after my last harvest....I’m at Week 4 halfway there!


It sucks but the clones are healthy as can be and I'll be able to at least get some idea of what the grapes 13 will do, and I'm telling you so far she's a sleeper.

I don't want to jinx myself but my two keeper phenos of grapes 13 are bomb smelling, 1 is sour grapes aka sour tarts candy or grape soda and the best 1 smells like blue raspberry dumdum suckers. Best smelling plant I've have in a while, maybe ever honestly. 

So hopefully these tangerine powers rock on through electric avenue.


----------



## BMWEATER (Mar 6, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It sucks but the clones are healthy as can be and I'll be able to at least get some idea of what the grapes 13 will do, and I'm telling you so far she's a sleeper.
> 
> I don't want to jinx myself but my two keeper phenos of grapes 13 are bomb smelling, 1 is sour grapes aka sour tarts candy or grape soda and the best 1 smells like blue raspberry dumdum suckers. Best smelling plant I've have in a while, maybe ever honestly.
> 
> So hopefully these tangerine powers rock on through electric avenue.



You have me drooling for the Grapes 13


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 7, 2018)

@akhiymjames so with blueberry sinmints there is a chance to find a blue power dom stud. And then breed with a cookie dom mom from a forum cut bx to recreate the original f1 sin mints.......thoughts


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 7, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> @akhiymjames so with blueberry sinmints there is a chance to find a blue power dom stud. And then breed with a cookie dom mom from a forum cut bx to recreate the original f1 sin mints.......thoughts


It’s possible but that’s a f1 cross there adding more genes to a multi polyhybrid already it’s possible you can find a Blue Power stud but you might have to run a lot but the pairing g to Blueberry should bring out the blue power more but if you wanting a blue power stud be best to get those beans than crosses


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 7, 2018)

True


----------



## mrrager420 (Mar 7, 2018)

So glad i grabbed a pack of F1 Sinmints a while back now that i know they're not making anymore. Especially sense i missed the Sins OG and Blue Petrol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 7, 2018)

mrrager420 said:


> So glad i grabbed a pack of F1 Sinmints a while back now that i know they're not making anymore. Especially sense i missed the Sins OG and Blue Petrol.


I want that blue petrol bad lol def one I wish they would restock


----------



## mrrager420 (Mar 8, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> I want that blue petrol bad lol def one I wish they would restock


Do you think they will? Wish they'd restock more of the originals. Or at least the blue petrol lol


----------



## bmgnoot (Mar 8, 2018)

loved almost every female pheno of my sinmint f1 pack. found a stud male thats making killer F2 plants. kind of retarded to post just this without pics but ill put some up later! (theyre on IG if you dig that)


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Mar 8, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> I want that blue petrol bad lol def one I wish they would restock


have you seen any Grows on Luxor they did a drop on DankTeam I scooped last pack they only had like 3 lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2018)

I got my male tangerine power in flower right now, about 4-5 days now, and will use his pollen in the coming weeks to cross my 2 tangerine powers, a goji, 2 grapes 13 cuts and my berry wine cut of miyagi. I'm going to keep a clone of this male because it had good node spacing and a great orange smell even in first 2-3 weeks of veg.

I plan on using the tang pow male clone to also cross my two keeper cuts of grapes 13 that are vegging and will not be pollinated from the first round of tangerine power pollen. I can wait to grow out seeds from tang pow and my two keeper cuts of grp13. Hopefully genetics play nice.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Mar 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got my male tangerine power in flower right now, about 4-5 days now, and will use his pollen in the coming weeks to cross my 2 tangerine powers, a goji, 2 grapes 13 cuts and my berry wine cut of miyagi. I'm going to keep a clone of this male because it had good node spacing and a great orange smell even in first 2-3 weeks of veg.
> 
> I plan on using the tang pow male clone to also cross my two keeper cuts of grapes 13 that are vegging and will not be pollinated from the first round of tangerine power pollen. I can wait to grow out seeds from tang pow and my two keeper cuts of grp13. Hopefully genetics play nice.


I think there gonna be Some Eso Mimosa Delights coated in Resin Bro'


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 9, 2018)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> I think there gonna be Some Eso Mimosa Delights coated in Resin Bro'


You'll have to find a male in those tang pows I gave you, or a cut of my clone, to hit those luxors. Orange cookie triangle, lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 9, 2018)

Blue power smelling so good. Hope it’s a male so I can hit some stuff.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Mar 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You'll have to find a male in those tang pows I gave you, or a cut of my clone, to hit those luxors. Orange cookie triangle, lol


glad I got the luxor they only had 2-5 packs on TDT an if he wouldn't have messaged I would have missed out.We gonna have An All Star Line Up Of Top Shelf Resinous Strains bro. I'm excited an IndoExpo next month


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 10, 2018)

Anyone ever run silverback jack. I got a pack like 2 years ago and only cracked one seed from it and got a beast pheno. Basically identical to GG4. I kept it short like two feet in height and two feet wide, topped multiple times, got fourteen tops all bigger than the small redbull cans and smaller than a can of coke width wise after drying. and length wise like a can and a half long. I lollipopped the lower a little bit, but not much. There was no larf nugs the smallest nug was about the size of a pingpong ball dried. It was a good OG density, not cookie dense, but not fluffy shit either.

Anyone with a similar experience, also I've never seen them released anywhere since


----------



## HKG (Mar 10, 2018)

A few weeks ago had some Tangerine Power, now i want a pack. Been looking and can't find. Is TP even available anymore? I have a pack of Blue Power thats a couple years old, thinkin about getting Agent Orange and trying my luck. I would rather find a bank with a pack if at all possible. Anyone know?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 10, 2018)

HKG said:


> A few weeks ago had some Tangerine Power, now i want a pack. Been looking and can't find. Is TP even available anymore? I have a pack of Blue Power thats a couple years old, thinkin about getting Agent Orange and trying my luck. I would rather find a bank with a pack if at all possible. Anyone know?


I believe tangerine power is sold out and I'm not sure if sin will release anymore. I bought 2 packs in 2015 from seedsman. I would not recommend seedsman anymore, they're crooks. 

My bro ordered grandpa larry by Ken but seedsman sent him grand daddy purp instead. They said they "sent" him the right pack but without a tracking number, month and a week later it's a no show. They keep acting like it was his fault they had to reship in the first place, they asked him to send the grand dad pack etc... Long story short they lost some business. 

If you send a customer the wrong shit you ship out the right shit with shipping and with a gift so it will be stealth too, not pretend that you sent them they're beans and ask them to wait the month hoping they'll go away.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2018)

mrrager420 said:


> Do you think they will? Wish they'd restock more of the originals. Or at least the blue petrol lol


I don’t know I’ll ask Sin and see what I can find out. I def am a big fan of the originals. That Blue Power stud is the truth 



Bean Busy said:


> Anyone ever run silverback jack. I got a pack like 2 years ago and only cracked one seed from it and got a beast pheno. Basically identical to GG4. I kept it short like two feet in height and two feet wide, topped multiple times, got fourteen tops all bigger than the small redbull cans and smaller than a can of coke width wise after drying. and length wise like a can and a half long. I lollipopped the lower a little bit, but not much. There was no larf nugs the smallest nug was about the size of a pingpong ball dried. It was a good OG density, not cookie dense, but not fluffy shit either.
> 
> Anyone with a similar experience, also I've never seen them released anywhere since


I did the test on Silverback Jack and had a very similar pheno that wound up being my keeper. Def was very glue dom and leaned heavy to the diesel side with it being in both parents. Awesome yield just like you said and smelled like straight diesel with hints of coco and lemon. Man I miss that pheno. Also had some very candy lemon jack diesel phenos too it’s a very good cross but your right hasn’t been restocked since. Have me some f1 and f2 on deck too pop them you will love them wish I would find that pheno again


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 10, 2018)

HKG said:


> A few weeks ago had some Tangerine Power, now i want a pack. Been looking and can't find. Is TP even available anymore? I have a pack of Blue Power thats a couple years old, thinkin about getting Agent Orange and trying my luck. I would rather find a bank with a pack if at all possible. Anyone know?


I grabbed mine a few weeks ago from the thcfarmer seed store. Looks like they have atleast 1 in stock right now. I had smooth dealings with them and they take debit too.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I believe tangerine power is sold out and I'm not sure if sin will release anymore. I bought 2 packs in 2015 from seedsman. I would not recommend seedsman anymore, they're crooks.
> 
> My bro ordered grandpa larry by Ken but seedsman sent him grand daddy purp instead. They said they "sent" him the right pack but without a tracking number, month and a week later it's a no show. They keep acting like it was his fault they had to reship in the first place, they asked him to send the grand dad pack etc... Long story short they lost some business.
> 
> If you send a customer the wrong shit you ship out the right shit with shipping and with a gift so it will be stealth too, not pretend that you sent them they're beans and ask them to wait the month hoping they'll go away.


Tangerine power in stock at thc farmer.


----------



## bmgnoot (Mar 10, 2018)

One of the sin mint f2
 ya


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Mar 10, 2018)

just got them 5 Tang Pows wet bro, along with a whole pack plus 2 extra  of WeddingCake x Gelato33 woulda popped my TK x Sin Mints they still n Transit will be soon enough


----------



## HKG (Mar 10, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> I grabbed mine a few weeks ago from the thcfarmer seed store. Looks like they have atleast 1 in stock right now. I had smooth dealings with them and they take debit too.


Thats whats up thanks!!! Spent couple hours looking this afternoon. Didn't think to check thcfarmer due to some unfavorable reviews, but I'm gonna do what i gotta.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 10, 2018)

HKG said:


> Thats whats up thanks!!! Spent couple hours looking this afternoon. Didn't think to check thcfarmer due to some unfavorable reviews, but I'm gonna do what i gotta.


I had no issue with them despite the reports I heard. They were the only ones who had any in stock and they did come in sealed breeder pack.


----------



## hayrolld (Mar 11, 2018)

I got a pack of tangerine power and several others I had missed from theseedstashcali on ig. I have ordered twice, and he is a reliable.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 11, 2018)

Any recent grows with medical glue? Anyone?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 11, 2018)

HKG said:


> A few weeks ago had some Tangerine Power, now i want a pack. Been looking and can't find. Is TP even available anymore? I have a pack of Blue Power thats a couple years old, thinkin about getting Agent Orange and trying my luck. I would rather find a bank with a pack if at all possible. Anyone know?


Sin says originals are being restocked this year or next. Assuming that means blue power and white nightmare lines. TP is a popular one I'd say it'll be back. He told me sequoia strawberry is included in restock so I'd assume a more popular one as tang power would be.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> I grabbed mine a few weeks ago from the thcfarmer seed store. Looks like they have atleast 1 in stock right now. I had smooth dealings with them and they take debit too.


Yea they are legit for Sin gear. Good snag those are fire need to get into mines again


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 11, 2018)

I just picked 2 preballs off this girl but I'm going to keep running her and hope it was just a fluke for now. She's just starting to start flower, 12/12 for about 2wks 
tangerine power #3, agent orange leaner in growth, no orange smells so far but that's normal for most plants this early in flower, been solid except for the ball scare


tangerine power #1, blue power leaner, slower veg, weak side branch but this girl and the male both have orange smells when you touch or rub stem even at 2wks veg from seed, I'm guessing she'll be nice since she grows 2x as slow as #3, lol. It'll take a month or 2 of veg to get her big enough to do some damage I'm guessing but we'll see.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 11, 2018)

Cant recall if I already posted this but....

100% germ on 5 Pineapple Cookies and 4 Triple Cherry Diesel.
All 5 Pineapple Cookies were female and 3/4 F for Triple Cherry Diesel. 
I wasn't expecting such a high female ratio.
I took cuttings from everything this time and I can already tell its going to be difficult to select what to keep for future runs. 
The PC gave me two taller, light green phenos with good branching and 2 shorter phenos with darker wider leaves with little branching, and one that falls somewhere in between the middle. The TCDs are all quite uniform. 
I'll post some pics tomorrow when the lights come on.

I have 2 lonely beans of Tangerine Power I've been saving but after seeing everyones pics I may have to find some room to germ them with a couple more Toucan Sams


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just picked 2 preballs off this girl but I'm going to keep running her and hope it was just a fluke for now. She's just starting to start flower, 12/12 for about 2wks
> tangerine power #3, agent orange leaner in growth, no orange smells so far but that's normal for most plants this early in flower, been solid except for the ball scare
> View attachment 4104137
> 
> ...


These from seed? The clone run may be faster on the shorter pheno but that one should be nice those Blue Power phenos are the ones imho. One of the males I had last looked just like that pheno you have. Look forward to seeing yours


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2018)

Back at it again with some  testers from Sin City. These should be very good love the Sin Mints and finally will grow a Sin Mint cross. No name on cross but it’s Cacao Cookies(Forum GSC x Mendobreath f2) x Sin Mint Cookies(Forum x Blue Power) this should be a real treat right up my alley. Got a fire Oilers shirt too def wasn’t expecting that but will keep updated on these


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 12, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Back at it again with some  testers from Sin City. These should be very good love the Sin Mints and finally will grow a Sin Mint cross. No name on cross but it’s Cacao Cookies(Forum GSC x Mendobreath f2) x Sin Mint Cookies(Forum x Blue Power) this should be a real treat right up my alley. Got a fire Oilers shirt too def wasn’t expecting that but will keep updated on these
> 
> View attachment 4104331 View attachment 4104332


How to can I become a tester for sin city gear akhiymjames


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 12, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Back at it again with some  testers from Sin City. These should be very good love the Sin Mints and finally will grow a Sin Mint cross. No name on cross but it’s Cacao Cookies(Forum GSC x Mendobreath f2) x Sin Mint Cookies(Forum x Blue Power) this should be a real treat right up my alley. Got a fire Oilers shirt too def wasn’t expecting that but will keep updated on these
> 
> View attachment 4104331 View attachment 4104332


Hell yeah bro those are gonna insane! I've got some testers on the way now that'd be cool to get the same ones but I'm not picky. I did CBD last time so hoping for non CBD.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 12, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> How to can I become a tester for sin city gear akhiymjames


Seems like he's mostly rolling with people who have tested in the past cause he mentioned people being flakes. Hit em up on IG though he said there's lots of stuff to test.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 12, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Hell yeah bro those are gonna insane! I've got some testers on the way now that'd be cool to get the same ones but I'm not picky. I did CBD last time so hoping for non CBD.


Glad to see you back on the roster for testers. Yea these def should be nice can’t wait to see wassup. Yea I did the cbd too even tho I didn’t get to finish I’m glad I’m not doing that lol 





Bean Busy said:


> How to can I become a tester for sin city gear akhiymjames


Just like @Thefarmer12 said they are rolling with proven testers but they might give some to some new people. Just hit them up on IG see what they’re saying but I been testing for them for 4 years so that’s how I got these


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 12, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> These from seed? The clone run may be faster on the shorter pheno but that one should be nice those Blue Power phenos are the ones imho. One of the males I had last looked just like that pheno you have. Look forward to seeing yours


Yeah from seed. My male looks like my smaller female but is larger and has much better node spacing so I'm going to keep a clone of male until I see what his offspring look like. If they're good offspring I'll keep him as a stud because he has great qualities so far.


----------



## johny22 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sincity Skunk x Kimbo Kush. Day 24 of flower this pheno smells like sour strawberrys and blueberry lollies like walking through candy store.


----------



## main cola (Mar 14, 2018)

johny22 said:


> Sincity Skunk x Kimbo Kush. Day 24 of flower this pheno smells like sour strawberrys and blueberry lollies like walking through candy store.View attachment 4105253


She looks awesome..


----------



## since1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Anyone got any Sin City strain ideas that are really kushy types? In smell? Iam talking extreme mega kush and fuel smells and tastes with knockout potency. No fruits...no sweets...no flowery smelling buds. Iam about to start hunting for phenotypes of the above mentioned qualities as Iam letting an old time cut go that Ive ran for years. Shes got to go out to pasture. Gonna run her one last time and its gonna be outdoor this coming season. Old gal served my patients and I well over the years. But its time for a change and I have a spot open for something mega kushy and fuelly type that knocks yer dick in the dirt. A high tolerance indica smokers smoke. Frosty..tastey. It doesnt have to be a naturally mega yielder. Let me handle that. But I'd prefer something not forum cut small. Ive had great plants from SCS in the past and thought I would start here. I have a test room and its time to fire it up. And I asked some patients today what they might like on the menu in the near future and this was the consensus. Something mega kushy/fuelly. Hashy. Indica definitely. Super potent/frosty. None of that sweet candy fruit sativa that Ive grown the hell out of. Any of you rollituppers have any SCS based ideas???


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 15, 2018)

since1991 said:


> Anyone got any Sin City strain ideas that are really kushy types? In smell? Iam talking extreme mega kush and fuel smells and tastes with knockout potency. No fruits...no sweets...no flowery smelling buds. Iam about to start hunting for phenotypes of the above mentioned qualities as Iam letting an old time cut go that Ive ran for years. Shes got to go out to pasture. Gonna run her one last time and its gonna be outdoor this coming season. Old gal served my patients and I well over the years. But its time for a change and I have a spot open for something mega kushy and fuelly type that knocks yer dick in the dirt. A high tolerance indica smokers smoke. Frosty..tastey. It doesnt have to be a naturally mega yielder. Let me handle that. But I'd prefer something not forum cut small. Ive had great plants from SCS in the past and thought I would start here. I have a test room and its time to fire it up. And I asked some patients today what they might like on the menu in the near future and this was the consensus. Something mega kushy/fuelly. Hashy. Indica definitely. Super potent/frosty. None of that sweet candy fruit sativa that Ive grown the hell out of. Any of you rollituppers have any SCS based ideas???


Blue power and over the moon kush


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 16, 2018)

Welp, dropped 3 feminized medical glue into root riot plugs and it took 7 days for 2/3 to break ground. One is still trying and the other two are mutated. One had the taproot pop up along side the head, had to carefully tuck the taproot back in, the other is mutated with a glassy looking bulb with no signs of having cotyledon’s.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 16, 2018)

Anyone wanna break me off some new scs strain knowledge? Ive grown several of the old Blue Power crosses but that was almost 2 years ago. I know...should of kept Blue Petrol & Sins Og (i did run the hell out of them). But they are long gone and I see Home of the Dank is shut down and SCS has a ton of new gear. Help a fella out? I see a site that has like one or 2 packs of something called Do Si Mints. Whats the story on that ? Anyone ran that one? And that Over the Moon Kush is a Headband x Blue Power cross? Did the SCS crew use 818 for the Headband?


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 16, 2018)

since1991 said:


> Anyone wanna break me off some new scs strain knowledge? Ive grown several of the old Blue Power crosses but that was almost 2 years ago. I know...should of kept Blue Petrol & Sins Og (i did run the hell out of them). But they are long gone and I see Home of the Dank is shut down and SCS has a ton of new gear. Help a fella out? I see a site that has like one or 2 packs of something called Do Si Mints. Whats the story on that ? Anyone ran that one? And that Over the Moon Kush is a Headband x Blue Power cross? Did the SCS crew use 818 for the Headband?


Yo @akhiymjames help the brother out. How was Blue petrol fam? I have some beans of sins og and just found a female blue power. Running OTMK right now too. They’re still in solo cups so I’ll keel you posted on what I find!!


----------



## since1991 (Mar 16, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @akhiymjames help the brother out. How was Blue petrol fam? I have some beans of sins og and just found a female blue power. Running OTMK right now too. They’re still in solo cups so I’ll keel you posted on what I find!!


Blue Petrol was some of the best I ever ran. Especailly outdoors. So fuelly and kushy. Indoors its yield was the only drawback but thats usually the trade off with such hjgh quality genetics. And I ran it 2 seasons outside..wow is all I can say. Yielded much better (of course) but still that terpy fuel frost and taste. Potency was off the hook. One of my patients whose been with me since 2009 said it was the best strain hes ever smoked and that says alot. The keeper I should of never of let go. Near impossible to find SCS seed packs of Blue Petrol now. Seems SCS will release something and before too long they are quickly onto something else. The only keepers they keep releasing are the flagship strains like Blue Power..White Nightmare..and the Sin Mints. They dont focus on the past thats for sure.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 16, 2018)

The strain Iam looking to fill the hole has got be ultra kushy pine solly or ultra jet fuel/kerosene/diesel fuelly. Super taste and a very loud kushy terp profile that makes your eyes water when trimming. I know its out there. Nust thought id start with scs first. See whats in thier new line up. Again..no sativa type sweets..fruits..or flowery smelling candy sweet stuff. Not saying that's not good..its just my patients (the majority of them) want that LOUD indica kush and personally I need to gett away from the sativa fruity sweet candy gear for awhile. Ran them types aplenty.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 16, 2018)

since1991 said:


> The strain Iam looking to fill the hole has got be ultra kushy pine solly or ultra jet fuel/kerosene/diesel fuelly. Super taste and a very loud kushy terp profile that makes your eyes water when trimming. I know its out there. Nust thought id start with scs first. See whats in thier new line up. Again..no sativa type sweets..fruits..or flowery smelling candy sweet stuff. Not saying that's not good..its just my patients (the majority of them) want that LOUD indica kush and personally I need to gett away from the sativa fruity sweet candy gear for awhile. Ran them types aplenty.


Damn man I wish I could’ve gotten my hands in that petrol. But if I find a keeper in the OTMK I gotcha fam. But I have a female Blue power I’m starting to thing she’s leaning to the Kush side!!


----------



## Odin* (Mar 16, 2018)

since1991 said:


> Did the SCS crew use 818 for the Headband?


It’s a collab between Sin and a clothing company (Over the Moon) with a killer headband cut.

Strain Story: WRITTEN BY DARREN MCCARTY 
AKA- DMAC

I should warn you, be prepared for a trip of a lifetime! Step right up and take a ride on the "OTMK Express". We're headed to the dank side of the moon on a journey to find the strain responsible for the "Big Bang, Over the Moon Kush". As you blaze through the galaxy, all of a sudden your spacecraft will become controlled by a new energy...and "Zoom!!!" You're in a alternative dimension. Subtle chills run up and down your spine. Poof, there you are smelling akin to the Extreme Gas." Appearing in all of glory and sparkling like the stars above, she is surely a sight to behold. Her lemony taste is as strong as the rocket fuel which thrusted Major Tom into space. It's no surprise that herbage like this has the power to control the tides. So sit right back, spark one up and let the "Over the Moon Kush" clouds fly high!

Breeder: Sin City Seeds 
Genetics: Headband x Blue Power 
Taste: Lemon Moonshine 
Smell: Extreme Gas 
Blend: Indica-dominant 
Results: THC 30.1% 
Effect: Big Bang 


I have a pack that I need to get started on, going to fit well with a “project” I have in the works.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 16, 2018)

Odin* said:


> It’s a collab between Sin and a clothing company (Over the Moon) with a killer headband cut.
> 
> Strain Story: WRITTEN BY DARREN MCCARTY
> AKA- DMAC
> ...


Holy Sshheeiitt!!! What a description. Now I gotta try that one. Damn. Amd thank you. Wow. Space Travel buds. Iam down fer that.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 16, 2018)

Just


since1991 said:


> Holy Sshheeiitt!!! What a description. Now I gotta try that one. Damn. Amd thank you. Wow. Space Travel buds. Iam down fer that.


Just checked Over the Moon’s Insta and it looks like this is being re-released. Going to have them at the THC Expo, Detroit, this weekend.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Mar 16, 2018)

Where's everybody buying their SCS gear these days in the US? Seems everyone is sold out. 

Threw down some 5 year old seeds of The REM and vegging them now. Only had 2/3 pop, hoping for a lady. Last time I grew them they were fantastic, big producers too. Also got tangerine power, sins skunk, blue power bx, and white cranberries from several years ago .


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Mar 16, 2018)

Spiked Punch getting it's flush started.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 16, 2018)

Odin* said:


> Just
> 
> 
> Just checked Over the Moon’s Insta and it looks like this is being re-released. Going to have them at the THC Expo, Detroit, this weekend.


I dont do Instagram just yet. But Iam in Flint. I could prolly make this Detroit thing if there is a SCS booth. What exactly is it? Best SCS seed deals I ever got was the Clio Speedway Cannabis Cups. First year 2014 they had 3 packs for a hundo. I jumped on that.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2018)

since1991 said:


> I dont do Instagram just yet. But Iam in Flint. I could prolly make this Detroit thing if there is a SCS booth. What exactly is it? Best SCS seed deals I ever got was the Clio Speedway Cannabis Cups. First year 2014 they had 3 packs for a hundo. I jumped on that.


Just hit them on IG and they said they will be there I asked if they will have the beans they said come see us lol. Didn’t say price so I think they will have them will be worth checking out. Wish I was back home I def would go just for these beans I want them bad


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @akhiymjames help the brother out. How was Blue petrol fam? I have some beans of sins og and just found a female blue power. Running OTMK right now too. They’re still in solo cups so I’ll keel you posted on what I find!!


I never had the Blue Petrol but from all the grows and people who have it def was fire. One I hope they release again cus I would love to have. Sins OG is flame too. Aficionado made f2 from a big pheno hunt of it I had 3 beans from a mixed pack but only one hermed and sprouted got a male. You will find fire in all of that bro


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 17, 2018)

since1991 said:


> The strain Iam looking to fill the hole has got be ultra kushy pine solly or ultra jet fuel/kerosene/diesel fuelly. Super taste and a very loud kushy terp profile that makes your eyes water when trimming. I know its out there. Nust thought id start with scs first. See whats in thier new line up. Again..no sativa type sweets..fruits..or flowery smelling candy sweet stuff. Not saying that's not good..its just my patients (the majority of them) want that LOUD indica kush and personally I need to gett away from the sativa fruity sweet candy gear for awhile. Ran them types aplenty.


I know it's a sin thread but maybe check out hazeman. His gear is solid and he offers a few og fuely crosses and if you order from [email protected] for like $40 a pack. Worth checking.

I got 4 of his grapes 13 flowering and all four have grapey smells and 2 are fantastic grape smells. Haven't smoked them yet but they look nice.


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 17, 2018)

since1991 said:


> The strain Iam looking to fill the hole has got be ultra kushy pine solly or ultra jet fuel/kerosene/diesel fuelly. Super taste and a very loud kushy terp profile that makes your eyes water when trimming. I know its out there. Nust thought id start with scs first. See whats in thier new line up. Again..no sativa type sweets..fruits..or flowery smelling candy sweet stuff. Not saying that's not good..its just my patients (the majority of them) want that LOUD indica kush and personally I need to gett away from the sativa fruity sweet candy gear for awhile. Ran them types aplenty.


What would you suggest sweet candy sativa wise?


----------



## since1991 (Mar 17, 2018)

rocknratm said:


> What would you suggest sweet candy sativa wise?


Blue Dream. A mystery sour og cut I ran the hell out of. Almost all the tga gear (space queen) from back in the day I ran was sweet candy fruits. A Strawberry Cough x Cherry pheno Ak47 I ran the piss put of. Theres a bunch. Half my people (the older heads) love that sweet fruit candy stuff. The other half says it dont get them high. At least not the clobber kush stone they like. The sweet sativas tend to me a more enjoy the day happy creeper high. But mind you..my kush indica people have extremely high tolerance. They also haven't smoked a real deal jungle peppery satty like a Congolese or Swazi. I smoked them jungle Africans back in the day and the shit gave me a full blown panic attack. Lkme a bad acid trip. Never again. Iam serious too. I dont fuk with real deal jungle sattys anymore. Besides..they are a bitch to grow indoors.


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 17, 2018)

since1991 said:


> Blue Dream. A mystery sour og cut I ran the hell out of. Almost all the tga gear (space queen) from back in the day I ran was sweet candy fruits. A Strawberry Cough x Cherry pheno Ak47 I ran the piss put of. Theres a bunch. Half my people (the older heads) love that sweet fruit candy stuff. The other half says it dont get them high. At least not the clobber kush stone they like. The sweet sativas tend to me a more enjoy the day happy creeper high. But mind you..my kush indica people have extremely high tolerance. They also haven't smoked a real deal jungle peppery satty like a Congolese or Swazi. I smoked them jungle Africans back in the day and the shit gave me a full blown panic attack. Lkme a bad acid trip. Never again. Iam serious too. I dont fuk with real deal jungle sattys anymore. Besides..they are a bitch to grow indoors.


Thanks bro. Have you considered chems?
I ran afew dif chem crosses. All have strong flavor and effect. So far
Never had a cut through high strain until chems.
Sunshine 4- bodhi
Chem desire- mota rebel
Those are both done
Sunshine stronger taste and amoke but i really like the desire for its slight sweetness

Gas leak- south fork
Dynamite d and copper- greenpoint
Sister city- top dawg
Gas leak has an amazing strong smell. Week or two yet

On second thought i was thinking chems smoke like sativas but i also have taken a ton of cbd capsules lately. Messing with my judgement on such things


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 18, 2018)

Pineapple Cookies. A couple of different phenos 
 
 
 
 
Blue Petrol. Been running this and Petro Nightmare for a while now.
 
Triple Cherry Diesel


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Pineapple Cookies. A couple of different phenos
> View attachment 4107984
> View attachment 4107985
> View attachment 4107987
> ...


How’s that Blue petrol fam


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2018)

The keeper cut I had would put a mule down. And tasted phenomenal. Straight up indica kick your ass.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> How’s that Blue petrol fam


I really like it. This is what I reach for when I cant sleep.

Its potent and very easy to grow.
Mine has a sour gum earthy kush smell at chop but after a month in the jars its all sour gum. Kinda like old packs of Fruitstripe gum but with a bit of gas on the end. (I'm terrible at describing smells/terps) 
I started with 2 females and kept this one. 

I wish Sin still had this and Blue Power available. I feel like these gems got left in the dust for Sinmints. I have a few beans of Incredible Power so I could possibly find something worthwhile in those. Just don't have the room to pop them yet. If I find a male I plan to make F2s and hit my Blue Petrol. 
When I do, it will be in the Chucker thread but I'll post here too for anyone interested.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I really like it. This is what I reach for when I cant sleep.
> 
> Its potent and very easy to grow.
> Mine has a sour gum earthy kush smell at chop but after a month in the jars its all sour gum. Kinda like old packs of Fruitstripe gum but with a bit of gas on the end. (I'm terrible at describing smells/terps)
> ...


Do you still have Seeds of Blue petrol?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Do you still have Seeds of Blue petrol?


Unfortunately no.
If I did, I'd be F2ing the shit out of them.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Unfortunately no.
> If I did, I'd be F2ing the shit out of them.


Pm me


----------



## bubbahaze (Mar 19, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Pm me


This is why I dont automatically toss males


----------



## since1991 (Mar 19, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> This is why I dont automatically toss males


If growers (most) through the years (especially in the 80's & 90's) didnt think males and male pollen was the devil...there would 100x as much variety as there is now.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 20, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> View attachment 4106890
> Spiked Punch getting it's flush started.


nice bro i have some of these in flower now just finishing week three. any info on the different phenos etc?

one of my two favorites so far has almost exact structure as my blue lime pie had. it has almost double the stretch as all the others but it has strong stalks with big golf ball size buds coming and it clones and vegs really well.


----------



## bubbahaze (Mar 21, 2018)

since1991 said:


> If growers (most) through the years (especially in the 80's & 90's) didnt think males and male pollen was the devil...there would 100x as much variety as there is now.


I thankfully kept the seeds from the best green I smoked during my teenage years, almost threw them out several times


----------



## bubbahaze (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 21, 2018)

since1991 said:


> If growers (most) through the years (especially in the 80's & 90's) didnt think males and male pollen was the devil...there would 100x as much variety as there is now.


Truth. And if those who were breeding didn't breed out traits like Chem/skunk/other unique terp profiles in favor of the fruity/purple hype craze of the 2000's the gene pool would be much better off.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 21, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> I thankfully kept the seeds from the best green I smoked during my teenage years, almost threw them out several times


What you waiting for? Germ rates degrading by the day pop those suckers and send some my way I love old beans


----------



## bubbahaze (Mar 21, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> What you waiting for? Germ rates degrading by the day pop those suckers and send some my way I love old beans


To busy playing around with this new stuff, now that the land of Lincoln voted to legalize the plant I'll be doing alot more popping


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 21, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> To busy playing around with this new stuff, now that the land of Lincoln voted to legalize the plant I'll be doing alot more popping


Um, have you lived in Illinois long? lol I lived in Illinois up till 2015 and I can tell you, No, Illinois did not vote to make weed legal and they almost certainly will not do it in Nov when it actually goes to the ballot.

With Rauner as Gov marijuana will stay illegal. Hell Illinois barely has medical available for people without AIDS or cancer. 

But you did make me think maybe I missed the news but google popped that balloon. 
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/politics/ct-met-illinois-legislature-marijuana-20180301-story.html


----------



## bubbahaze (Mar 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Um, have you lived in Illinois long? lol I lived in Illinois up till 2015 and I can tell you, No, Illinois did not vote to make weed legal and they almost certainly will not do it in Nov when it actually goes to the ballot.
> 
> With Rauner as Gov marijuana will stay illegal. Hell Illinois barely has medical available for people without AIDS or cancer.
> 
> ...


Born and raised in the Windy City, Cook co voted for legalization


----------



## bubbahaze (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> View attachment 4110072


Naw that says they voted to put it on the ballot. That means you guys will vote on it in Nov, as will the whole state, but even if voters vote yes it is just a preliminary measue and it does not mean it will become law. That is why I said have you been in Illinois long. That's why I left Illinois, they're still stuck in the 1950's when it comes to weed. I know it was a little more lax when I'd go visit homies in Chicago but in the shitty Rockbottom town I left, 90 miles Northwest of Chicago and 2nd in crime to only Chicago, weed was still treated like heroin as far as cops went.

Not trying to rain on the parade just saying heads up on the thinking laws are going to change. But then again Illinois is broke as fuck so they might need the money enough to let it pass in Nov.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2018)

A tale of two sisters.

My two tangerine power females. Both showing very different phenos. The smaller indica pheno is the show girl she is looking like she is going to be super frosty with a strong orange smell to her. 

The bigger sativa pheno looks like she'll be frosty too but she stretches like crazy, she has a lemony smell at the moment, she has the potential to be a heavy yield if you top the shit out of her.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 23, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> A tale of two sisters.
> 
> My two tangerine power females. Both showing very different phenos. The smaller indica pheno is the show girl she is looking like she is going to be super frosty with a strong orange smell to her.
> 
> ...


That shorty is straight blue power dom you can see the big fat fans and just like you said the slower veg. Your sativa dom pheno looks like it has some blue power to it to so that may be the one but the shorty will be top quality for sure. If you can find one sativa with the orange kushy nose from the papa that would be the keeper IMHO


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> That shorty is straight blue power dom you can see the big fat fans and just like you said the slower veg. Your sativa dom pheno looks like it has some blue power to it to so that may be the one but the shorty will be top quality for sure. If you can find one sativa with the orange kushy nose from the papa that would be the keeper IMHO


I'm making some f2s with a male that has the orange smell from stem rub and I'm hoping to find something more vigorous than the little gal but my sativa leaner does have a citrus smell and its early so we'll see.

But the smaller indica is going to be frosted to the max I believe because it is very early but the resin looks to be covering a broader area than the other girls.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 28, 2018)

I think I'm going to have to go into the rest of my 22 tangerine power beans because these two I have aren't going to be keeper material. 

They're frosted out but the tall sativa has the same exact weird citrus lime smell that my miyagi cross and the buddha's dream had and I'm tired of that flavor. 

The small one has a orange smell but it's not a pleasant orange smell, more like a orange cleaning product. I doubt it will past the taste test plus it's way too slow in veg.

My two grapes 13 keeper have much more appealing qualities so I'm gonna let the TP cuts go. 

Next up are 4 c99s, 1 louis og and two cookie n chem.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 28, 2018)

Big ole tang pow, man I wish she had a different smell to her because she is gonna yield. 

The clones would yield better but I don't think I'll run her again honestly, unless the taste surprises me. The other cut is nice but it will yield like crap and it's orange but not the sweet orange I'm looking for.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 31, 2018)

Pineapple Cookies.
I haven't seen much on this cross here or IG. Most are finishing up and closing in on chop day. These 3 are looking like the ones I'll be keeping for a couple more runs. They all have a sweet citrus minty smell.
#1


#2

#4


Triple Cherry Diesel.
This is #2 and the only one I'll be running again (maybe) even though it threw a few nanners at the end. I left them in the pic for reference and plucked them immediately after. I found a total of 5 and none had opened that I could see. So far it smells like cherries and black licorice/anise. Not picking up any diesel/gas at all.
I'm hoping some of the cherry smell develops a bit more with a good cure.
The other two didn't throw nanners but were also very indica leaning and lacked smell and trichs.​


And lastly Petroleum Nightmare. This is such an easy solid fool proof strain of rock hard sweet kushy/berry nugs


Oh, and pay no attention to the time stamp. I still haven't reset the date on my camera. Its off by about 7 days.


----------



## blackboi (Apr 3, 2018)

Maybe the last pack in existence


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 3, 2018)

blackboi said:


> Maybe the last pack in existence


Nice. You have a full pack of them


----------



## blackboi (Apr 3, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice. You have a full pack of them


A full unopened pack took me about 3 years to hunt this down I had a pack from the original drop and lost it been searching every since


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Pineapple Cookies.
> I haven't seen much on this cross here or IG. Most are finishing up and closing in on chop day. These 3 are looking like the ones I'll be keeping for a couple more runs. They all have a sweet citrus minty smell.
> #1
> View attachment 4114803
> ...


I plan on make a similar cross. I got seedlings going of (4) c99 from peak seeds and (2) cookiesnchem by gps and I'll most likely be using a c99 male to cross to the cookiesnchem and anything else that will be in the flower at the same time which will probably be my slow veg orange pheno of tangerine power and my berrywine cut of miyagi.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 5, 2018)

Well I was on the fence with the tangerine power but my smaller indica leaner went from a weird orange smell to a real nice sour sweet orange starburst kind of smell so I'm digging it. I thought it was gonna be a miss but looks like it might be at least a base hit.
 

I have a clone of her in a gallon pot, maybe a couple wks old. She is slow but might be worth it if it taste as good as it smells. What's nice is the male I'm keeping has the same orange smell from stem rubs, even when they were 2 week old seedlings. I'm hoping the male passes on the orange.


My huge pheno of tang pow, kind of a limey skittles citrus smell, no orange but interesting. I'll have to wait for a smoking, be nice if it taste good because it likes to throw a lot of tight golf ball nugs and grow fast as hell.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 5, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well I was on the fence with the tangerine power but my smaller indica leaner went from a weird orange smell to a real nice sour sweet orange starburst kind of smell so I'm digging it. I thought it was gonna be a miss but looks like it might be at least a base hit.
> View attachment 4117482
> 
> I have a clone of her in a gallon pot, maybe a couple wks old. She is slow but might be worth it if it taste as good as it smells. What's nice is the male I'm keeping has the same orange smell from stem rubs, even when they were 2 week old seedlings. I'm hoping the male passes on the orange.
> ...


I think those are going to turn out beautifully. And, I'm really digging its structure. It looks very similar to the Petro Nightmare I run. Must be the Blue Power coming through?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 6, 2018)

One of my Spiked Punch nugs I threw into the jar to cure. Never have i smelled such a "grapey punch" scent from a bud. But it also has a nice stinky cheese smell as well.

This is one of the top 3 plants ive ever grown so far without a smoke report. Extremely dense, greasy, sticky, and stanky. Good job Sin City.


----------



## Sir72 (Apr 6, 2018)

Pooped a couple power nap regs, how good are these?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 6, 2018)

Sir72 said:


> Pooped a couple power nap regs, how good are these?


From what I've heard they're great. I have a few sitting in fridge seem like the kinda beans you don't think much of then throw a few down one day and get blown away unexpectedly. Sin has a nice cut that looks super fire I've seen around somewhere.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Apr 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Pineapple Cookies.
> I haven't seen much on this cross here or IG. Most are finishing up and closing in on chop day. These 3 are looking like the ones I'll be keeping for a couple more runs. They all have a sweet citrus minty smell.
> #1
> View attachment 4114803
> ...


Looking good how those pineapple cookies smelling? I got pack on ice great things to come I see lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 7, 2018)

Tang pow #1 is beginning to shine! Anyone that got a bunk go at tangerine power, sorry folks. 

This girl is starting to amaze me with the sour orange starburst or bubblicious's paradise punch gum but more orangy. Very addicting smell. Yield won't be the biggest but more than a pure bubba or gsc. Frosty AF too
 
Tang pow #3, huge! she is a perfect cut for production or cash cropping, will only need minimum veg with correct topping, smell is all over the place, started off strong lime/citrus now is lemony/lime/orangy but no where near as loud as earlier lime/citrus. Not sure how she'll turn out but I'll have plenty of her. 3x the size of #1


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 9, 2018)

hayrolld said:


> I got a pack of tangerine power and several others I had missed from theseedstashcali on ig. I have ordered twice, and he is a reliable.


Still dealing with this vendor? They have some stuff I'm looking for. Think I'll take a shot.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Apr 9, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Still dealing with this vendor? They have some stuff I'm looking for. Think I'll take a shot.


They mmj only?

Scoop me a pack of dvg jersey mike please


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 10, 2018)

ThaMagnificent said:


> They mmj only?
> 
> Scoop me a pack of dvg jersey mike please


Should be hittin em up tonight I'll shoot ya a DM if they're in stock


----------



## johny22 (Apr 11, 2018)

Testing some pre-samples


----------



## Bean Busy (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenLegend420 said:


> from OES i think it was around the end of 2016


If its not to much to ask roughly what number is on the tamper evident seal ( sinmint f1's last release timeframe ) and what pic of sin mints is on the info card in the pack..... the one off attitude seedbanks website or the same pic of the fem and f2 sinmint packs


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 13, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> If its not to much to ask roughly what number is on the tamper evident seal ( sinmint f1's last release timeframe ) and what pic of sin mints is on the info card in the pack..... the one off attitude seedbanks website or the same pic of the fem and f2 sinmint packs


that reminds me! dank team owes me a pack of sin mint bx or something along those lines. I should email them lol
They said you want a replacement, I said nope send me that when its back in. Only reason I made the order.... gonna go look through my old emails! Not 100% sure it was dank team...


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 13, 2018)

If I find out they have been listing seeds they dont have as a bait and switch ill be pissed and put them on blast hard. It was TDT btw.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 13, 2018)

Anyone know what happen to Sin City Diesel? Was the mom lost or something? I would love to be able to get hold of their diesel seeds.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 14, 2018)

Jdubb203 said:


> Looking good how those pineapple cookies smelling? I got pack on ice great things to come I see lol.


They still have that same minty sour dough smell.
I harvested #1 and its been in the jar for about a week. I'll do a full smoke report on all of them soon.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 14, 2018)

Triple Cherry Diesel
I wish I had a better report to give for these. The terps are very bland on most. #2 is giving off a faint cherry cough syrup and black licorice/anise smell. 
Grown in ROLS water only. 

#1 
 

#2 


#3
 
To be fair I'm going to run a single clone of #2 once more and give the others away or toss em. I'm sure there are gems to be found with the TCD but I guess luck just wasn't on my side with this one. But, I know the smoke tells the true tale so I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2018)

Not a lot of traffic on the old sin thread. 

Here's an update with my tangerine powers. #1 is a slow growing indica, very similar to a bubba cut, but she is frosted out and has one of the nicest smells I've had the pleasure of smelling. A nice blend of sour orange candy and tropical punch juice. If she taste like she smells then she'll be in steady rotation. She will only be 1/3 the total weight of #3 but she'll be worth her weight in gold if flavor is like smell. Her f2 are really where I want to dive next since the male has same orange smell in veg but better vigor and better node spacing. Fingers cross
 

#3, huge, fast growth yield will be great but smell is not doing it for me, a weird lime citrus wd-40-ish smell


----------



## main cola (Apr 14, 2018)

Love this Slyme Cookies
Little popcorn buds


----------



## Schmarmpit (Apr 14, 2018)

Where is everyone buy their Sin seeds from? Seems most places are low on options.


----------



## Bean Busy (Apr 15, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> Where is everyone buy their Sin seeds from? Seems most places are low on options.


OREGON ELITE SEEDS, THE DANK TEAM, ATTITUDE SEEDBANK


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Triple Cherry Diesel
> I wish I had a better report to give for these. The terps are very bland on most. #2 is giving off a faint cherry cough syrup and black licorice/anise smell.
> Grown in ROLS water only.
> 
> ...


TCD is one of the least pretty plants but the high makes up for it. If harvested in the right window the high is a great energetic and giggle fest type. Look for Sour Jack dominate phenos (probably 75 percent of offspring - the jack is heavily dominate pappy).

I just picked two phenos a few months back and I think I harvested too early cause the high was not nearly as good as my tester run with these. Still gonna search for that holy grail high.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 15, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> Where is everyone buy their Sin seeds from? Seems most places are low on options.


Heavily connected is another one as well as the ones bean mentioned above.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 15, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> TCD is one of the least pretty plants but the high makes up for it. If harvested in the right window the high is a great energetic and giggle fest type.


That gives me some hope. 
And I definitely don't have these dialed in so a second run is only fair. In veg they thrive vigorously and start to go "ugly" towards the end of flower. They cloned very easily too.


----------



## hayrolld (Apr 15, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Still dealing with this vendor? They have some stuff I'm looking for. Think I'll take a shot.


Yes, he's pretty easy to deal with. You are texting instead of dming but he answers really fast. Nice freebies too. My bad on the slow reply, I missed this somehow.


----------



## hayrolld (Apr 15, 2018)

ThaMagnificent said:


> They mmj only?
> 
> Scoop me a pack of dvg jersey mike please


They ship anywhere US as far as I know. I am a looooong way from a legal/mmj state and they were cool with it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 22, 2018)

Couple shots of Pineapple Cookies. I have 5 very similar females. So far I've only tested one. The others have been harvested, hung and are ready to go in jars. 

The one I have sampled has mild terps and the smoke was smooth and nice but unfortunately not very memorable. However, there are two others (#2 and #3) that terps from both start off with a strong sweet citrusy mint and a lingering skunky sour dough end. 
As of right now, those are the two getting a second run.

#2
 
#3
 
I'm gonna let them cure for at least a week before testing but I'll post something when I do.

The rest of my pack of Toucan Sam is up next.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 23, 2018)

I've probably tried 15 different breeders and the most consistent dank beans I've popped have been Sins.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2018)

I posted these on my grow journal but figured I'd post them here too, my tang pow ripening up. Both phenos are nice and frosty and both bud out well, just one a lot better than the other.

#1 is the chosen girl, her smell is intoxicating to say the least. She reeks of orange tropical punch. she is slow veg but workable and buds out nicely with tons of resin. She will need a week or 2 longer to flower than her big sister
  
#3, big girl with big dense buds, a lime citrus smell that sometimes smells good but other times smells like cleaning product, I lost her clone so she is a 1 run and done, she also is almost done flowering as a seedling at 56 day. I could chop this wkend but want to give the seeds a little bit longer. And don't be fooled by photos the buds on this girl are 2x as big as #1's.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2018)

Watering the veg tent this morning and low and behold I found me a tangerine power girl!! Stem rub got that citrus nose on her...


----------



## main cola (Apr 28, 2018)

Slyme Cookies finishing up  She's a fast finisher 53 days or so


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 28, 2018)

Bowl of Pineapple Cookies

The two I plan to run again have put off nice terps of minty sharp citrus and dough. The dough is at the very end and almost smells a bit like yeast. ​I sampled this earlier today and its very narcotic. Would work well to treat insomnia and stimulate appetite. Definitely not a daytime smoke.
Grown in ROLS, water only with occasional teas and some foliar feeds in veg (aloe/kelp)
Slow to veg but take off once in flower.
All 5 finished in under 63 days

Toucan Sam up next

Hope everyone's having a good weekend
.


----------



## hayrolld (Apr 28, 2018)

@akhiymjames or any of my other Sin City fam who has received testers or seen a list of what is available - can you tell us if they are working anything besides the sinmint line?


----------



## maxamus1 (Apr 28, 2018)

So wheres the best place to pick up their gear?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> So wheres the best place to pick up their gear?


Now probably thinktank on IG


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2018)

My slow orange tropical punch pheno of tang pow sure does make a beautiful plant in veg. I can't wait to see her flower out. 
 
What's strange or funny is the larger more sativa looking pheno is already almost finished at 61 days of 12/12 on this seed run but the smaller more indica looking tang pow is atleast another week maybe 2 from being done.

Tang pow #3, the big girl, almost all red hairs and white with swollen resin


tang pow #1, smaller more indica dom leaner, needs at least another week maybe 2 still a lot of white hairs


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My slow orange tropical punch pheno of tang pow sure does make a beautiful plant in veg. I can't wait to see her flower out.
> View attachment 4129728
> What's strange or funny is the larger more sativa looking pheno is already almost finished at 61 days of 12/12 on this seed run but the smaller more indica looking tang pow is atleast another week maybe 2 from being done.
> 
> ...


Wow mate, both those girls look fire hey! Weird about the indica vs sativa pheno finishing times, one of the funny things of hybridisation hey


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 1, 2018)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow mate, both those girls look fire hey! Weird about the indica vs sativa pheno finishing times, one of the funny things of hybridisation hey


Oh yeah! I for sure thought the smaller indica leaner would finish first but just shows you can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh yeah! I for sure thought the smaller indica leaner would finish first but just shows you can't judge a book by its cover.


Yeah that's one thing about this plant, it surprises me all the time! Love it!


----------



## Vato_504 (May 1, 2018)

Just found me another tang power female. Popped 3 seeds got 2 females so far. Hopefully the third is a male so he can do the nasty with the girls!!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 10, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> If its not to much to ask roughly what number is on the tamper evident seal ( sinmint f1's last release timeframe ) and what pic of sin mints is on the info card in the pack..... the one off attitude seedbanks website or the same pic of the fem and f2 sinmint packs


no idea now i didnt save the packaging. i may have a pic somewhere ill check


----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 10, 2018)

the new new! what do you guys like?


----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 10, 2018)

Here is a few Spiked Punch phenos!


----------



## Vato_504 (May 10, 2018)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Here is a few Spiked Punch phenos!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4133819 View attachment 4133820
> ...


Looking good fam which one you like the most? I like the top with that dark color


----------



## CannaBruh (May 10, 2018)

Beautiful finish on those girls @GreenLegend420 

Others might note the almost lack of pistils as they've been swallowed by the swelling calyx upon finish. 

Great work great shots great ladies!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 10, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Looking good fam which one you like the most? I like the top with that dark color


i do like that one. It was my favorite coming out of veg just based on structure. She was topped and had two main totem pole colas with big thick stalks. i havent smoked any of them yet but cant wait!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 10, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Beautiful finish on those girls @GreenLegend420
> 
> Others might note the almost lack of pistils as they've been swallowed by the swelling calyx upon finish.
> 
> Great work great shots great ladies!


thank you sir!


----------



## Vato_504 (May 11, 2018)

Have a blue power I’m thinking is a male that’s smelling like under arm musk. Strong musk. He will be used to make F3’s and hit a few more plants around here


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 11, 2018)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Here is a few Spiked Punch phenos!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4133819 View attachment 4133820
> ...


First one looks like the one I grew out. Was bomb as shit. Super grape punch smells..


----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 12, 2018)

here is a shot of that one showing the structure and earlier in flower around day 42 if i remember correctly for anyone that wants to see


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 12, 2018)

Pretty damn spot on. Mine purpled / red haired out like a mother fucker at the end. Leaves went straight black purple.


----------



## Getgrowingson (May 12, 2018)

Original sinmint release one of my keepers from the pack. Blue power dom pheno smells like straight up fuel with a little cookie on the exhale. Super potent and devastating smoke. All organic water only. Not a great yielder but worth it for the headstash and also great squished with 20%+ returns on rosin . I have a few phenos I kept around this one is definitely more kushy then the others which vary from 50-50 cookies blue power to more cookies dom. Straight up fire . I still have an original release pack of platinum delights I have been eyeing up lately but recently went on a seed popping binge so might have to wait in the fridge a little longer.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 12, 2018)

I can't post new pics at the moment but I just took a toke off my orange tropical punch smelling tang pow and its a wonderful sour apple orange like flavor. With a cure I expect the sour orange to come out more. But the flavor I'm getting now is great and it's packing a punch. This is gonna pair excellently with the goji s1 I hit with her brother tang pow male.

My bigger tangerine power has little to no flavor and is just stock potent bud but the f2s will be better I'm hoping because the male has orange smells on stem rub.

Well I tried to just copy paste a pic from last page but it wouldn't show so you'll have to check last page for pics.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 28, 2018)

Well after a couple weeks in the jar even the larger #3 sativa leaner tangerine power has a slight orange flavor. Not very strong but very nice smoke and great high, I'll be hunting through her f2s to try and find one with a little more orange flavor.

Here is a bud of #3
 
Here is the keeper cut #1, she is awesome, great orange smell and a unique orange flavor that gets better every day in the jar, straight knock your ass out indica. A keeper for sure. Such a good high to relax and sleep with. I'll end up getting her tested eventually I'm sure. I'm thinking she has some descent cad numbers and she would make and awesome extract plant. Terps are on point for sure and her clone in flower now is even sweeter smelling than the seed run.
 
Here is her clone that I vegged out nicely for the flip, well nicely for my little 3x3 tent.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well after a couple weeks in the jar even the larger #3 sativa leaner tangerine power has a slight orange flavor. Not very strong but very nice smoke and great high, I'll be hunting through her f2s to try and find one with a little more orange flavor.
> 
> Here is a bud of #3
> View attachment 4142815
> ...


Looks sexy. But my OCD is going crazy over that "trim".


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 28, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Looks sexy. But my OCD is going crazy over that "trim".


I leave the bigger leaves on till I'm ready to puff it so less resin glands break off. I actually trimmed it up a bit before the photo cuz I had the bigger fan leaves on still.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 29, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Looks sexy. But my OCD is going crazy over that "trim".


I do the same “bad” trim for my personal smoke, and for the same reasons. 

My personal neuroses went straight to the dirty keyboard. No judgment, Eso. Those Apple keyboards are touchy to clean. I disconnect it, clean with a damp cloth or a baby wipe. Then let it dry for a while before reconnecting it. I have fried three of those expensive-ass keyboards with small amounts of moisture. Maybe not cleaning it is smarter.

I wish Sin City gear was easier to get my hands on. Grew a pack of Medical Glue fems, the glue leaners were amazing. Haven’t scored anything else, sadface.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 29, 2018)

Quick review since I never have given one on these guys. Blue Power is awesome. Sinmints and blue lime pie are great varieties and will be a staple in my garden for years to come. I wish I had more room in my garden as I am sure there are lots more from this company that are quality.

However, don't order from these people:

Ripped off by Green Line Organics seed bank (GLO).

https://www.rollitup.org/t/green-line-organics-seed-bank.889234/page-46

$800 in cash just wanted to spread the word. Seems they like to target out of state people. I would never post anything like this or hurt anyone's rep or business, but it has been months, they have done nothing to rectify the situation, quit answering emails as soon as I provided proof of delivery of money. This is a last resort. Full details in link.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 29, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Quick review since I never have given one on these guys. Blue Power is awesome. Sinmints and blue lime pie are great varieties and will be a staple in my garden for years to come. I wish I had more room in my garden as I am sure there are lots more from this company that are quality.
> 
> However, don't order from these people:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't buy anything from greenline since I seen how dude acted on IG. What a dick.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I do the same “bad” trim for my personal smoke, and for the same reasons.
> 
> My personal neuroses went straight to the dirty keyboard. No judgment, Eso. Those Apple keyboards are touchy to clean. I disconnect it, clean with a damp cloth or a baby wipe. Then let it dry for a while before reconnecting it. I have fried three of those expensive-ass keyboards with small amounts of moisture. Maybe not cleaning it is smarter.
> 
> I wish Sin City gear was easier to get my hands on. Grew a pack of Medical Glue fems, the glue leaners were amazing. Haven’t scored anything else, sadface.


I'm not the offended type, lol. My ex stepdad was an abusive asshole with OCD for a "clean house" so every since I've been on my own I kind of actively resist certain aspects of house keeping. But now that you put the shame on me, I'll clean it, lol.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm not the offended type, lol. My ex stepdad was an abusive asshole with OCD for a "clean house" so every since I've been on my own I kind of actively resist certain aspects of house keeping. But now that you put the shame on me, I'll clean it, lol.


My mom was kind of a slob, so I grew up to have the opposite problem. I don’t mind junky messes but I get a little weird about sanitizing the kitchen and the bathroom and keyboards and stuff that everyone touches with hands. I wash my own hands 30-50 times a day... I don’t think that’s a problem, I dunno.

Didn’t mean to bring the shame down, but I was a little drunk at the time and I couldn’t help it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 30, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> My mom was kind of a slob, so I grew up to have the opposite problem. I don’t mind junky messes but I get a little weird about sanitizing the kitchen and the bathroom and keyboards and stuff that everyone touches with hands. I wash my own hands 30-50 times a day... I don’t think that’s a problem, I dunno.
> 
> Didn’t mean to bring the shame down, but I was a little drunk at the time and I couldn’t help it.


You jinx me, lol!

I cleaned that key board using a paper towel and a very lite amount of rubbing alcohol, I mean just enough to moisten the towel but that was enough to fry the keyboard apparently. 

I unplugged it, cleaned it making sure to not get it wet and I thought I manage to not get liquid pass the top of the board but when I plugged it back in a few hours later she was dead. I had the old style keyboard before that one and always cleaned it the same way but this thin Apple keyboard wasn't having it. 

So I just bought a shitty $20 keyboard to replace. 

Honestly though I was gonna get a wireless keyboard here soon anyways.

Cheers


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You jinx me, lol!
> 
> I cleaned that key board using a paper towel and a very lite amount of rubbing alcohol, I mean just enough to moisten the towel but that was enough to fry the keyboard apparently.
> 
> ...


You can’t make this shit up...damn dude, sorry.
I want to get a Das Keyboard soon, using a cheap kbrd now myself. 

On topic: I found one seed of Medical Glue was left and popped it.


----------



## main cola (Jul 9, 2018)

This thread slowed way down
Slyme Cookies early flower


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 10, 2018)

Definitely slowed down without Akhiymjames around. 

Here's my keeper tangerine power, love her orange tropical punch smell.
 

This isn't straight sin city but it was made using their buddha's dream 
My cross Miyagi, grown by Geedad000
 
And from the same batch of beans 
my keeper of Miyagi
I also have seedlings from a tangerine power male I have as well so I'll get up pics of those as they come along.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jul 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Definitely slowed down without Akhiymjames around.
> 
> Here's my keeper tangerine power, love her orange tropical punch smell.
> View attachment 4163228
> ...


Tang power Hermed on me


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 10, 2018)

Airwalker16 said:


> Tang power Hermed on me


Both of mine were strong and zero nanners. I've heard a few people talk about tang pow herming but I think it is more a shit happens thing. 

Sorry to hear it didn't go well for you.


----------



## A casual grower (Jul 10, 2018)

Thought I'd share some photos from the gear ive grown of theirs through the years 
Starting off with the sinfully sour. 
Extremly high yielding and vigerous across all phenos. 
Pheno#1 was dubbed the lemon kerosine pheno, only pheno really worthy of the name sour. Absolutly different then the rest. Euphoric couch lock high off this one
Pheno#2 looked great but was sort of bland. Kind of reminds me of the white with a slight hint of lemon 
#3 was a citrus candy pheno. Smelt satisfying but nothing more then mids. High yielding, made great extracts, but lacked in potency
#4 was a weird spicey thing going on. Kind of like a lemon meet a Indian spice cabinet =/. Great yield aswell but unlock the last oheno this was potent with a very unsatisfying smell. 
#5 was one i threw outside as they blew up in during pre flower and some gained almost 2× their size. I really enjoyed this one, smelt like #3 but more sour. Made bomb as fuck full melt. 
I rate 6.8/10 In terms of getting what i expected


----------



## A casual grower (Jul 10, 2018)

My next is bluepower f2's
Definatly one of my favorites of all time
Pheno #1 straight "power" off her. Absolutly amazing sour, earthy kush going on. Reminded be of a OG except less gas and more sour. 

Pheno #2 was more white moonshine
Blueberry, floral/moonshine, Pin tree with a subliminal hint of the earthy kush that only came in random whiffs after breaking into a nug

   
These other 2 being outdoor phenos
1st being a another fire pheno. 
Blueberry muffins, rubbery fresh bubble hash kind of smell. 

Next was weird but good. 
Smelt JUST LIKE sour strawberry razzmataz belts. 
Overall not potent but its weird seeing somthing like that in the cross


----------



## A casual grower (Jul 10, 2018)

These next ones being SinsOG's. This strain was a 9/10 for me
I popped 9 seeds, had 2 females do only ran 2 =/. but, i ended up catching rouge pollin on the keeper. Bonus pic of her at the end, 
First pic is a popcorn nug shot on the keeper

1st. Pheno. Taken on a shitty replacement phone so the qaulity of the shot sucks, couldnt save my older ones. 
But this one was definatly more kosher dominant. Sharp fuel right to the nose. 

The second is the keeper and omfg was she good, luckily my sister took a shot of her and sent it to me mid flower. 
Smelt like grape and lemon skittles, with a overwhelming flora/moonshine kush that pierced the nose. Dried it calmed down on the sugery smell and lost the lemon for a grape/raspberry like floral/moonshine fuel. 
For outdoors, she blew expectations out the water and into orbit. Potent as fuck, made amazing bubble hash, good yield, amazing terps, beautiful colors, amazing vigor with its only downside being massive foxtail production. 

The last is the keeper of the seeds, dissapointment in terps but kept everything elsr the mother had. 
Sadly, she kicked away that that moonshine for a strong spicy smell. A pretty funky mix of spices and skittles ×_×. Even more potent then the original though


----------



## A casual grower (Jul 10, 2018)

Next is some outdoor grown sinmint cookies. 
Turned out good, had some form of nuerological damage recently last year so I didn't get to smoke any of this, may never smoke again. But i love growing and still love the smell of it so I'm gunna keep on rocking the boat. 
Popped 12-got 4 females =/
1st pheno. Gunna show 2 pics because she was a beutiful girl
Lemon cookie pheno
As the name describes it, smelt like lemons and cookies. A very awkward combo. You either loved it or hated it. 
From what I hear she smacked you right in the face, most of my family thought it was indoor grown on the blind taste tests i gave them. Amazing s tructor and supposedly very potent with a racey euphoric high, terrible for people with anxiety. 

2nd. Earthy kush. Didn't remind me of GDP nor bluepower. Far from a keeper but a huge yielder

3rd. Grapefruit cookie pheno. The names obvious for terps. Heard it wasn't as potent but definatly everyones favorite on the nose. I'm posting 2 of her aswell. 1 dried because it is asthetic

4th. 
Cookie dom pheno. Made very small buds with only a few respectable spears. Smelt like them cookies and was pretty potent. Made into a bunch of hash as its buds where just a head ache to look at because they where just so damn small. 
Overall, i felt a little dissapointed in her as i was expecting more from their most hyped strain. I thought the sinsOG was better


----------



## A casual grower (Jul 11, 2018)

Got some dosimints and a sins OG running this years outdoor season.
All are into early flowering? Not sure why. But, it seems a little fuckin early to say the least...
Day 9 of flowering on them
First is #1. Smells kind of skunky, standing at about 6'6 at day 9 she seems to be the quickest produces, starting to kick off some trichomes but its too early to really show of properly. next one is similar to #1 in terms of stem rub/general aroma. But much louder and has better growth imho#3 is one of my favorites, very gassy and funky. Mutant leaves everywhere and smaller then the rest. Always seems very happy #4. Is definatly more cookie dom. Large/spare internode spacing and very petite. Smells very minty and funky. She is easily over 7 feet tall in her 20gal smart pot. She is a little bit bigger then i want it to be. Latest producer as it barely shows signs of flowering other then its stretch it just underwent#5 of the dosimints weird me the fuck out. Similar build to #1 but it has this straight cheese and gas funk??? Idk where the hell that came from? Neither sinmints nor dosido seem like they produce cheese, at all. I fucking hate cheese but I'll wait where this goes, hoping it makes a 180° during heavy flowering  the sins OG. Probably around 5'8 In its pot being generous. She had a shit tone of problems starting out. Old seeds so only this 1/3 germed as i didn't scuff them. Ended up having to break the casting of the seed open as it was to tough for the seedling to open. Turned out white and half dead looking but i didn't give up on it.early growth showed leaf mutations, clawing, and had insect damage from earwigs who where munching the shit out of her.
And here it is now, easily the smelliest in the garden smells like lemons and pinsol on the stem rub, hell, she starts reeking at a gust of wind. Small and awkward build but she seems to not be hinderd by her early life. Cheers, I'll show some off once go hard into flowering. I have a good felling about this run


----------



## higher self (Aug 8, 2018)

Started a few HarleSin freebies from the dank team, anyone ran these before? Will be my 2nd cbd strain, I need some medicine for the occasional times when I need pain relief without getting sleepy.


----------



## main cola (Aug 8, 2018)

Slyme Cookies about to get the chop


----------



## Odin* (Aug 8, 2018)

main cola said:


> Slyme Cookies about to get the chopView attachment 4177933


 

Nice, makes me eager to pop that pack.


----------



## main cola (Aug 8, 2018)

Odin* said:


> View attachment 4178081
> 
> Nice, makes me eager to pop that pack.


Very nice..I don't think you'll be disappointed
Keep us updated and good luck


----------



## A casual grower (Aug 13, 2018)

higher self said:


> Started a few HarleSin freebies from the dank team, anyone ran these before? Will be my 2nd cbd strain, I need some medicine for the occasional times when I need pain relief without getting sleepy.


I have some too, but, havent decided if im going to pop them, i hear good things about their CBD line up so I'm pretty sure it shouldn't be too bad


----------



## A casual grower (Aug 13, 2018)

Gunna share my outdoor grown Dosimints pheno 1, 2, 3, and 5 as of now. The #4 and Scog are a bit behind as of now in flowering. 
For the most part, its all looking good
#1, has a funky gas, heavy but not sugery blueberry, sharp floral aroma. It seems like the Sinmint stud used carries traits if the bluepower in her


#2
Smells like berries and cookies. A bit of that gnarly, quite and subtle spiciness and garlic mix that the forum cut is known for. Suprisingly good combo. 

#3 
Smells fire, sharp jet fuel. Stings the nose. Same day of flowering as the others but she seems to be all around smaller on the bud production. Overall, i think she is the keeper. #2 comes to a close second with #1 in third. 

#5. Overall, not to impressed. Smells very mild, lacks in trich production, heavy yield and chunky buds all around being only in week 3 of bud production. Has a earthy, floral smell that could give bluedream a run for its money in generic mids. Far from the keeper


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 14, 2018)

Odin* said:


> View attachment 4178081
> 
> Nice, makes me eager to pop that pack.


I felt just like Smurfette when I saw that pic.


----------



## beterthanjeff (Aug 25, 2018)

dlftmyers said:


> Some small buds on this slyme cookies..I didn't veg her very longView attachment 4071025 View attachment 4071026 View attachment 4071027 View attachment 4071028


This bud looks like it would be tasty


----------



## main cola (Aug 26, 2018)

beterthanjeff said:


> This bud looks like it would be tasty


Yes it's pretty tasty
Don't you have one going?


----------



## A casual grower (Sep 8, 2018)

An update to my sins og and dosimint outdoor project
Starting off with the sinsOG in the sun. Has the super zesty sour, floral, earthy/coffee kush aroma After rubbing one of the lower buds. She is a beauty for sure

Next up is the dosimint #1, just cropped her 3 days ago on the racks, a little early for me rypically but she appeard pretty cloudy. Smells like nothing but a pleasing skunk smell. Like a old school skunk? Havent had this smell in years. Originally smelt like grape skittles and gas before i put her on the racks. Worth keeping on too my 2 cuts after a potency test.

Dosimint #2. Easily the keeper in terms of being a all around beast. Pulling some serious weight on chunky spears, amazing purple leafs on green buds, smells like gas and a earthy almost cookie like aroma but without the spicey smell that we all love or hate about the cookies. I have 20 of her to maybe do some work with

Dosimint #3. Ogkb dominant pheno. Smells like a fucking gas tank with a small background scent of what is extremly similar to a chocolate tootsie roll. Sharp on the nose but funky on the eyes. She looks awkward. Is small yield, odd leaf deformities, awkward bud stacking, retarded foxtailing, etc. Her real saving grace is the insane smell. Definatly the loudest outdoor plant to date. Im probably gunna keep a few cuts but not sure. I have a buddy crazy over them.

Next up is the cookie dom pheno/#4. Smells like nothing but cookies, ill be the devils advocate here, i hate the smell of cookies. I think the smell of mildly spicy, garlic funk compliments each other, its just not for me. Overall, i like her, but, i really dont like her height. Sure she stacks like crazy for a cookie dominate plant, but, she also stretches like a motherfucker. Im not a man who asks for alot, but maybe dont give me a 9foot tall plant i can see as clear as day over my fence . A plant at that i tried to cut the growth back on with no luck. I like them up to my face. Not having to grab a ladder everytime a black widow wants to make a fucking nest on the top bud... take that how you will but she is a 4/10 with the buds of a 7.8/10.

Up next is my #5. Smells like mids, looks like mids, the boof black sheep of the garden. Not worth my time, i already canned all the cuts of her. 
The pics got tossed up at random By the looks of things, sorry for the clusterfuck


----------



## elephantSea (Oct 8, 2018)

anybody grown out sinmint sorbet? have any info?


----------



## elephantSea (Oct 20, 2018)

meh, well I just popped a few anyways. I always forget sin packs comes with 15 beans. So worth it.


----------



## BMWEATER (Oct 20, 2018)

A casual grower said:


> Gunna share my outdoor grown Dosimints pheno 1, 2, 3, and 5 as of now. The #4 and Scog are a bit behind as of now in flowering.
> For the most part, its all looking good
> #1, has a funky gas, heavy but not sugery blueberry, sharp floral aroma. It seems like the Sinmint stud used carries traits if the bluepower in her
> 
> ...



Love your write ups so detailed


----------



## A casual grower (Oct 24, 2018)

Gunna finish my review of my outdoor crop

1st up is the sinsOG. 
I gutta say she was pretty good, smelling very pleasent, a sour, earthy, musky kush, not quite at all Overall did very well, but i think she may have concluded my theory that the tobacco moth either hates cookies of stricly enjoys the more fruity/zesty/citrus traights overall. They completly ignored the dosimints in favor of the sinsOG, my sinmints last year never got touched, and the year before that they ignored my cookies and cream to specifically attack my bluepower and sinsOG crops =/. 
The buds on the sins ehere incredibly dense which was kind of a double edged sword. Because the buds where so dense a bud Worm can slip on in and completly thrash the buds inside out, only leaving damage visible when it was too late to stop. Which led to ALOT of bud loss.


----------



## A casual grower (Oct 24, 2018)

Next up is the dosimints 
Starting off with the #1.
Smells pretty good. On the surface its not too loud but really shines when making extracts and chopping into the bud itself. 
Carries a sugery lime and hash kind of smell. Got a bit of a early crop but it was day 65, oddly enough it seemed like it was a 11 week finisher. 


Next up is the #2. (Untrimmed bud shot cause i thought it looked good)
 
Overall somthing i would keep around for being a money cropper. 
Makes alot of flower rosin, bubble, and sift
Huge yield, easily 2 lbs
Very vigorous low maintenance high reward pheno. 
Only downside is that its not too terpy. 
Has a very smooth sweet doughy, creamy, subtle amd light kush smell. Almost reminds me of a more around the board vanilla pheno of cookies and cream but not quite as creamy. Best way i can describe it. 
Has a very nice energetic buzz that hits you behind the eyes, supposedly great morning bud and works well for people with anxiety i hear. 

Next up is the #3. the keeper for sure. 
 
Has that OGKB gas. Small yield and awkward buds sadly though. 
Very strong eughoric, munchy inducing high. For outdoors, it really is a banger

My next is the #4

Cookie dominant phenotype. 
 
Smells just like cookies but alot more on the spicey side, not a big fan of the terps but alot of my friends enjoy it. 
Is a posterboy for a hybrid high. Eughoric and energetic. Makes you want to lay down and think for hours. Really good bud best smoked by yourself withgood music. Not bad at all on that end. 
But it does have small airybuds for the most part

The #5
 
Easily the worst. Smelt lile black licorice on the finish XP. 
Dried it, chopped it up, and wighed it all out. Got 10oz's, ran that 10 oz's in 6.5 cups of butter. It was awkward to make it and required alot of pushing down but i made it work. 
Decarbed the bud at 250°f for 35mins, melted the butter in a crockpot, added the cannabis in, brought the temps too 220, turned to low and kept the lid on for 4 hours, took the lid off and waited for it too setlle down, the strained ith through a strainer and a mesh screen. 
 
Made some gold/lime green butter. Smells like death =)
Gave some to my sister in law who rarely injests cannabis but wanted to try it, 1 cookie sent her into orbit lmao. So, atleast i got some use out of it.


----------



## main cola (Nov 16, 2018)

Another Slyme Cookies doing her thing


----------



## main cola (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 27, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> View attachment 4106890
> Spiked Punch getting it's flush started.


holy fuck. your spiked punch looks killer. So does the pineapple cookies from above. I have UFO cookies waiting for their day in the sun.

I was one of the original testers for Sin and I agree. I am a beanhoarder and over the years I have seen that Sin City is one of the best for sure. Maybe its their tamper proof packs? haha


----------



## Airwalker16 (Nov 27, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> holy fuck. your spiked punch looks killer. So does the pineapple cookies from above. I have UFO cookies waiting for their day in the sun.
> 
> I was one of the original testers for Sin and I agree. I am a beanhoarder and over the years I have seen that Sin City is one of the best for sure. Maybe its their tamper proof packs? haha


Although it Hermed, Tangerine Power was one of the most gorgeous end product producers I've seen. Such tight nugs. Not hard like PGRs but just STACKED. Also had such a wonderful smell. Hopefully I can one day run something else from them that blows me away and doesn't seed a whole run.


----------



## BMWEATER (Nov 28, 2018)

Airwalker16 said:


> Although it Hermed, Tangerine Power was one of the most gorgeous end product producers I've seen. Such tight nugs. Not hard like PGRs but just STACKED. Also had such a wonderful smell. Hopefully I can one day run something else from them that blows me away and doesn't seed a whole run.



I would have to agree, I have a killer cut of Tangerine Power, which I have posted in this thread and I still cannot find a better representation of the tangerine/orange taste...its incredible!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2018)

Petroleum Nightmare still going strong in the garden



 
I have a few Toucan Sam just going into bloom as well. If anyone has any finished pics of this one I'd love to see em


----------



## BMWEATER (Dec 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Petroleum Nightmare still going strong in the garden
> View attachment 4254078
> 
> 
> ...



Looking amazing! What kind of nose you getting off them?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 24, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> Looking amazing! What kind of nose you getting off them?


Thanks. The terps are on the fruity, sweet, candy, kush side but only after a month or so cure. During bloom they're not super loud but you can still detect some fruitiness especially as the harvest window approaches.
I've had this and Blue Petrol going for about 4yrs now. Easy to grow (slow in veg) and works wonders for stress and mild/moderate pain relief. 
Happy Holidays


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 24, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> holy fuck. your spiked punch looks killer. So does the pineapple cookies from above. I have UFO cookies waiting for their day in the sun.
> 
> I was one of the original testers for Sin and I agree. I am a beanhoarder and over the years I have seen that Sin City is one of the best for sure. Maybe its their tamper proof packs? haha


I got one or two ufo cookies and thinkin bout crossin to some Star cookies f2's, cookie crazy, lol. I like nightmare og better than white nightmare, but he has a bunch that a guy might like to try, imho


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 16, 2019)

Airwalker16 said:


> Although it Hermed, Tangerine Power was one of the most gorgeous end product producers I've seen. Such tight nugs. Not hard like PGRs but just STACKED. Also had such a wonderful smell. Hopefully I can one day run something else from them that blows me away and doesn't seed a whole run.


I was given 2 packs from the owner for this mishap. Cool guy over there at Sincity Seeds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2019)

Airwalker16 said:


> I was given 2 packs from the owner for this mishap. Cool guy over there at Sincity Seeds.


I still have 22 beans of tang pow left that Im wanting to get to but so little space at the moment. Probably bust some out in next few months.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 16, 2019)

I'll be sending the Bora Bora off to flower in the not so distant future, 2 very similar short with long fingers, one with fans similar to short ones but much more vigorous and tall, another with structure like the tall one but weakly node spacing if ya know what I mean. They'll all get cloned and sent off to see what's up.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 16, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I still have 22 beans of tang pow left that Im wanting to get to but so little space at the moment. Probably bust some out in next few months.


It's not tang power that he sent. He sent the top shelf. Sinmint cookies and a surprise he said. I'm guessing spiked punch cause I mentioned how awesome it looked


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2019)

Airwalker16 said:


> It's not tang power that he sent. He sent the top shelf. Sinmint cookies and a surprise he said. I'm guessing spiked punch cause I mentioned how awesome it looked


Nice man. My brother is growing the Luxor and he really likes them. The sin mints is very popular and the spiked punch sounds jamming. You should be happy with either of those! Cheers man


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 16, 2019)

them tang power sin mints sound good. when i ran tang power from first release, they were lanky bitches but damn that flavor was special. I was a tester for sin and I have loved just about everything. platinum delights is my #2 all time best weed I have ever seen/grown.

it was dabs in flower form. jAbsolute dank. I probably shared this photo on this thread 10 times already but i dont care, get ya some platinum delights. blueberry/drakkar/cookiedough mans weed. smells like mens air fresheners with blueberry hint rock hard nugs no co2


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 16, 2019)

That's the most prominent thing I noticed with sin city compared to other gear. Rock solid Ass buds.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm still running a Platinum delight from 5 years ago that I got as a tester from Sin. It looks very similar to the one above, but this pheno turns completely purple at week 8 no matter the weather. 

I'm also still running my own cross(made with Sin's blessing) between a special C99 female and a nice Sinmint Cookie male. I'm about to pop more of those seeds to see what new phenos might be hiding still.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 17, 2019)

I received goat cookies and sinmintz


----------



## greencropper (Jan 27, 2019)

Platinum Delights, older stock so germ rate ok with 9 out of 15 seeds germinating, these will be outcrossed with Archive Face Off OG BX2 + others


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 28, 2019)

Tried to grow out their feminized sin mint cookies. Hermies straight away. No unusual conditions, she/he looked beautiful... I know their forum cut has a tendency to hermie. Are there any tips on how to lower your chances of this happening. Really want to try and run this again. Thanks


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 28, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Tried to grow out their feminized sin mint cookies. Hermies straight away. No unusual conditions, she/he looked beautiful... I know their forum cut has a tendency to hermie. Are there any tips on how to lower your chances of this happening. Really want to try and run this again. Thanks


Same with tangerine power fem. Glad regs were sent.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Feb 28, 2019)

anywhere to still get blue power?


----------



## main cola (Feb 28, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> anywhere to still get blue power?


There’s a guy on Strainly that has Blue Power F3s https://www.strainly.io/en/listings/382788-bluepowerf3


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 28, 2019)

main cola said:


> There’s a guy on Strainly that has Blue Power F3s https://www.strainly.io/en/listings/382788-bluepowerf3


$60 for 6 seeds, tell him he's dreaming


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2019)

Why does everyone think $10 a seed is so crazy? Ive seen it on other threads recently. That's always been fairly common pricing. It's when they start getting over that that things get silly.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 28, 2019)

eastcoastmo said:


> $60 for 6 seeds, tell him he's dreaming


I'm not a very big fan of Strainly so far. Lots of really money hungry people. There may be some legit folks too, I don't know.

Blue Power is a great hybrid, but $10 a seed is just money gouging.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 28, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Why does everyone think $10 a seed is so crazy? Ive seen it on other threads recently. That's always been fairly common pricing. It's when they start getting over that that things get silly.


$10 a seed is the max I would pay for a strain unless it was something incredibly rare, or is something really special. In the case of those Blue Power F3s, $10 is too much. Who's to say the guy who made them didn't just grow one Blue Power F2 male, and one Blue Power F2 female? There's no information being disclosed at all about how those F3 were created, or what they were selected for. They are untested as far as I know.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> $10 a seed is the max I would pay for a strain unless it was something incredibly rare, or is something really special. In the case of those Blue Power F3s, $10 is too much. Who's to say the guy who made them didn't just grow one Blue Power F2 male, and one Blue Power F2 female? There's no information being disclosed at all about how those F3 were created, or what they were selected for. They are untested as far as I know.


I get it in the case of a random dude making crosses sure. But I've always expected to pay $8-10 a seed from most any seed bank for any "name brand" seeds. I haven't ran genetics from any of the little pop up breeders.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2019)

Sin city is doing, or at least was doing, a vault drop were they had a few packs of blue power f2's. They only released 10 packs of blue power f1s so no one has those anymore, and the f2 is what they released to the public.

Side note, I got two tangerine powers in flower and another about 2.5 weeks old that will be flowered here in pretty sure as well. So far one is looking like a male but not sure on the other yet.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 28, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sin city is doing, or at least was doing, a vault drop were they had a few packs of blue power f2's. They only released 10 packs of blue power f1s so no one has those anymore, and the f2 is what they released to the public.
> 
> Side note, I got two tangerine powers in flower and another about 2.5 weeks old that will be flowered here in pretty sure as well. So far one is looking like a male but not sure on the other yet.


well hasn't this thread died in the ass since 'James' went AWOL! regardless ive got a few Platinum Delights coming along slowly after some setbacks, will post them here later when they get moving


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 1, 2019)

greencropper said:


> well hasn't this thread died in the ass since 'James' went AWOL! regardless ive got a few Platinum Delights coming along slowly after some setbacks, will post them here later when they get moving


I know! I hope where ever James is he is doing well. Super cool dude.

Cant wait to see how those plat delight s do, cheers


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I know! I hope where ever James is he is doing well. Super cool dude.
> 
> Cant wait to see how those plat delight s do, cheers


I'll shoot him an email and see if he'll stop in and give us an update


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

I haven't talk to dude in a couple years, not sure how often he checks his email. 

Last we talked he said he was on instagram more, I wasn't thinking and didn't ask him what his insta was.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I haven't talk to dude in a couple years, not sure how often he checks his email.
> 
> Last we talked he said he was on instagram more, I wasn't thinking and didn't ask him what his insta was.


It's darealkingjames420 from memory mate


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sin city is doing, or at least was doing, a vault drop were they had a few packs of blue power f2's. They only released 10 packs of blue power f1s so no one has those anymore, and the f2 is what they released to the public.
> 
> Side note, I got two tangerine powers in flower and another about 2.5 weeks old that will be flowered here in pretty sure as well. So far one is looking like a male but not sure on the other yet.


i saw that. the seed connection got some but i missed it before it sold out.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2019)

eastcoastmo said:


> It's darealkingjames420 from memory mate


Looks like that's him but he hasn't posted there since April 2018 either  

Hope everything is alright with the dude.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 2, 2019)

I have a few blue power f2’s about to hit hit flower soon, so, I’ll have something to show. Love those 15 seed packs! Still have 5 left in the vault.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 2, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> $10 a seed is the max I would pay for a strain unless it was something incredibly rare, or is something really special. In the case of those Blue Power F3s, $10 is too much. Who's to say the guy who made them didn't just grow one Blue Power F2 male, and one Blue Power F2 female? There's no information being disclosed at all about how those F3 were created, or what they were selected for. They are untested as far as I know.


I believe that “we” could be looking at this from the “wrong angle”. “We” can view it as “a small time grower should put in years of work in order to make proper selections from numerous rounds of breeding-to-flower to find what they would perceive to be the best showing of a given strain in order to sell a few seeds on Strainly”. That, or maybe we can see it as “a small time grower put in the effort to preserve a limited release and has gone so far as to offer it to the community at large and only asking to be appropriately compensated for what could have been burnable flower”.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 2, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Looks like that's him but he hasn't posted there since April 2018 either
> 
> Hope everything is alright with the dude.


He’s still on IG. He doesn’t post much, but he’s still around.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2019)

I'll take a look through my collection I might have a few random single seeds left I could pop to get some more Sincity gear going. I do love the genetics.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 2, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Looks like that's him but he hasn't posted there since April 2018 either
> 
> Hope everything is alright with the dude.


Yeah I noticed that too! Hope he is ok, he's a ripper dude!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 2, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I'll take a look through my collection I might have a few random single seeds left I could pop to get some more Sincity gear going. I do love the genetics.


I'll be popping some Nightmare og and Petroleum Nightmare in the near future too so will keep peeps updated.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2019)

Here are 2 of my tangerine powers, have 1 more in veg that will be flowered soon.

The one at the bottom of the pic is a male so I'll toss some of his pollen on the black dogs and lvtk in flower. Still waiting for the other to show.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2019)

I've had my eye on sinmint cookies for years, never pulled the trigger. The one pack of Sin City gear I ordered years ago got snagged by customs lol. Las Vegas Bubba Kush? I think it was anyways, it had insane frost on attitude's promo pic.

I gotta get this new light and a pack of those Sinmints finally and make it happen. I know James found some nice stuff in there.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I've had my eye on sinmint cookies for years, never pulled the trigger. The one pack of Sin City gear I ordered years ago got snagged by customs lol. Las Vegas Bubba Kush? I think it was anyways, it had insane frost on attitude's promo pic.
> 
> I gotta get this new light and a pack of those Sinmints finally and make it happen. I know James found some nice stuff in there.


The LV bubba kush was notoriously small in the yield and a lot of super slow growers. Mad Hamish grew it back in 2013 and had a bunch of slow plants that yielded poorly. That was the only grow I've seen of it though. 

That sin mints is always solid it seems. It is the cornerstone of sin's work nowadays.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The LV bubba kush was notoriously small in the yield and a lot of super slow growers. Mad Hamish grew it back in 2013 and had a bunch of slow plants that yielded poorly. That was the only grow I've seen of it though.
> 
> That sin mints is always solid it seems. It is the cornerstone of sin's work nowadays.


Right, I remember him telling me that now that you mention it.

That woulda been a shit first experience


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Right, I remember him telling me that now that you mention it.
> 
> That woulda been a shit first experience


That blue dream x blue power previously unreleased sounded tempting though. I grew their buddha's dream and it had huge dank phenos in that pack and the cross I made with the male puts out heavy yield phenos too. 

That bd x bp would be dank but I've got enough stuff already.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2019)

I had mixed results with Sinmints. My pack was an early release so that might have effected it. But I got a couple decent girls, a few males, and a few hermies. I used one of the males to make my own C99 cross I've been running ever since. The females weren't worth keeping moms though. I already had a badass platinum delight at that point though, so my standards for keeping a mom were pretty high.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 2, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I had mixed results with Sinmints. My pack was an early release so that might have effected it. But I got a couple decent girls, a few males, and a few hermies. I used one of the males to make my own C99 cross I've been running ever since. The females weren't worth keeping moms though. I already had a badass platinum delight at that point though, so my standards for keeping a mom were pretty high.


I personally think the platinum delights has way better pheno's than the sinmints, I found sinmints a bit bland but the PD was dank on both pheno's I had!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2019)

I had 4-5 different platinum phenos and they all had something special about them. One was crazy purple but had tiny buds crusted in resin. A couple were dank and green, but my keeper turns all purple like clockwork at about 7.5 weeks. The nugs aren't huge, but they are dank and dense. Looks very similar to the picture they use for the strain description.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 3, 2019)

Blue power just flipped yesterday. 
 
Her brother is a bit further ahead.


----------



## main cola (Mar 3, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Blue power just flipped yesterday.
> View attachment 4293180
> Her brother is a bit further ahead.
> View attachment 4293179


Very nice. I grew out the Blue Power once. I wished I kept a cut of it


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 3, 2019)

main cola said:


> Very nice. I grew out the Blue Power once. I wished I kept a cut of it View attachment 4293207View attachment 4293208


Beautiful. I had a ready nice short indica pheno that tasted like lime candy that I lost in my first round with these seeds. Also had a frigging beast of a male....I’m more sorry about letting that pollen go bad. This round I won’t make those same mistakes. I have two more in veg that I believe are ladies, and one smells delicious!


----------



## main cola (Mar 3, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Beautiful. I had a ready nice short indica pheno that tasted like lime candy that I lost in my first round with these seeds. Also had a frigging beast of a male....I’m more sorry about letting that pollen go bad. This round I won’t make those same mistakes. I have two more in veg that I believe are ladies, and one smells delicious!


Awesome ,,I hope you update this thread with the progress of your grow. I would love to run the Blue Power again. Edit I found a couple more pics of her


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 3, 2019)

I miss my bluepower too


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sin city is doing, or at least was doing, a vault drop were they had a few packs of blue power f2's. They only released 10 packs of blue power f1s so no one has those anymore, and the f2 is what they released to the public.
> I got two tangerine powers in flower and another about 2.5 weeks old that will be flowered here in pretty sure as well. So far one is looking like a male but not sure on the other yet.


I miss my Tangerine Power I grew outdoors a few years back. Both bushes smelled of the freshest tangerine/orange scent. It was a blessing to smoke a joint eyes closed sitting amongst them. I am looking to run the Tangerine Power Sinmint crosses hopefully this year.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Mar 3, 2019)

Odin* said:


> I believe that “we” could be looking at this from the “wrong angle”. “We” can view it as “a small time grower should put in years of work in order to make proper selections from numerous rounds of breeding-to-flower to find what they would perceive to be the best showing of a given strain in order to sell a few seeds on Strainly”. That, or maybe we can see it as “a small time grower put in the effort to preserve a limited release and has gone so far as to offer it to the community at large and only asking to be appropriately compensated for what could have been burnable flower”.


What you have said is true. It all depends on one's own perspective. Being in posession of 15 Blue Power F3 myself that were gifted by a friend, I don't have the desire to pay $10 a seed for those like someone else might.

My point though is that the seller could have at least included some info as to how they were made, or any other info that would be of interest to a potential grower.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 6, 2019)

bluepower cjt Sin uses is the bomb. if the f3's are anything like it, the seeds are worth a fortune if you ask me. 

Plat D is the shiznit son.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2019)

My bigger tangerine power is a male and the smaller is a female. The male has a nice orange-ish smell on stem rub. I'm debating collecting pollen from him but not sure yet. 

I have 1 more tangerine power I just put into the flower tent a day or two.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Mar 7, 2019)

I've been switched over to Bodhi genetics for years now, but am just getting back to some old Sin City stock I've got lying around. Those 15 packs can really be stretched. 

Currently running Mint Lemonade Pre-Release (Lemon G x Sinmint). Ran them once before and was very pleased. All the great structure and dense crystaline buds of Sinmint with lemon pledge scent. Super loud and strong smoke. Everybody loved it. Makes the best concentrates. 

I've got original release Sinmint regs, Tangerine Power, Blue Power BX, Sin's Skunk, Dream N Sour, and White Cranberries. Ran them all at least once before and trying to decide which to do again. Thinking I'm going to pop the Blue Power BX and look for a BP dominant plant. I just hate the super slow veg that the Bubba plays in lots of those crosses. Might just go for Sinmints again because they were knockout. Just have to be on pollen patrol cause they like to herm. I had two females of Sin's Skunk. The high was good but the stench was just too much for most people. Left an almost rancid taste on the palate. Definitely was not like an all day kind of smoke for me because I got sick of the taste. But there's probably gold in lots of those packs.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 7, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> I've been switched over to Bodhi genetics for years now, but am just getting back to some old Sin City stock I've got lying around. Those 15 packs can really be stretched.
> 
> Currently running Mint Lemonade Pre-Release (Lemon G x Sinmint). Ran them once before and was very pleased. All the great structure and dense crystaline buds of Sinmint with lemon pledge scent. Super loud and strong smoke. Everybody loved it. Makes the best concentrates.
> 
> I've got original release Sinmint regs, Tangerine Power, Blue Power BX, Sin's Skunk, Dream N Sour, and White Cranberries. Ran them all at least once before and trying to decide which to do again. Thinking I'm going to pop the Blue Power BX and look for a BP dominant plant. I just hate the super slow veg that the Bubba plays in lots of those crosses. Might just go for Sinmints again because they were knockout. Just have to be on pollen patrol cause they like to herm. I had two females of Sin's Skunk. The high was good but the stench was just too much for most people. Left an almost rancid taste on the palate. Definitely was not like an all day kind of smoke for me because I got sick of the taste. But there's probably gold in lots of those packs.


I'm never seen the Mint Lemonade! I've been wanting a proper Lemon G cross for years.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 15, 2019)

So pickup up some Forum bx
And Tucan Sam!
Hope they are as good as i have heard?


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 16, 2019)

Blue power f2 #5 at about 2 weeks.


----------



## BubbaGum (Mar 20, 2019)

Hate to look for a shortcut through actual research but can anyone tell me where sin city seeds can actually be found that ships around the us? I looked years ago and it seemed to always be bid style sites and it was barely a fraction of their genetics. I've had to giveup my dream of finding blue petroleum or aliens on moonshine (first actual visibly bright blue I've ever seen in a strain) but I know their cookies seem to be pretty good. Any info would be appreciated. Been away a couple years so I'm out of the loop on current sites. Attitude ever get over so much of their stuff getting seized? Lol.


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 20, 2019)

BubbaGum said:


> Hate to look for a shortcut through actual research but can anyone tell me where sin city seeds can actually be found that ships around the us? I looked years ago and it seemed to always be bid style sites and it was barely a fraction of their genetics. I've had to giveup my dream of finding blue petroleum or aliens on moonshine (first actual visibly bright blue I've ever seen in a strain) but I know their cookies seem to be pretty good. Any info would be appreciated. Been away a couple years so I'm out of the loop on current sites. Attitude ever get over so much of their stuff getting seized? Lol.


Oregon elite seeds had a recent drop of sin city. Don’t know what’s left though.


----------



## youwinsomeloosesome (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi 

It seems that Sincity have different straight OG/kush crosses. Has anyone compared them? Or tried these? I have read through some of the thread, but couldn't see much mention...although..it is a long thread..

BTY mints - BTY OG x SinMint
ceo cookies - Boss OG x SinMint
Ghouls n ghost - Ghost OG x SinMint
Moon mints - Other the moon kush x SinMint

Does anyone have a perference from these 4? 
I would be very interested in any opinions. I have looked into each other the strains..however, not tried any of them.
Thanks


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 20, 2019)

BubbaGum said:


> Hate to look for a shortcut through actual research but can anyone tell me where sin city seeds can actually be found that ships around the us? I looked years ago and it seemed to always be bid style sites and it was barely a fraction of their genetics. I've had to giveup my dream of finding blue petroleum or aliens on moonshine (first actual visibly bright blue I've ever seen in a strain) but I know their cookies seem to be pretty good. Any info would be appreciated. Been away a couple years so I'm out of the loop on current sites. Attitude ever get over so much of their stuff getting seized? Lol.


Horror Seeds has some Sin City.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 20, 2019)

BubbaGum said:


> Hate to look for a shortcut through actual research but can anyone tell me where sin city seeds can actually be found that ships around the us? I looked years ago and it seemed to always be bid style sites and it was barely a fraction of their genetics. I've had to giveup my dream of finding blue petroleum or aliens on moonshine (first actual visibly bright blue I've ever seen in a strain) but I know their cookies seem to be pretty good. Any info would be appreciated. Been away a couple years so I'm out of the loop on current sites. Attitude ever get over so much of their stuff getting seized? Lol.


theseedconnection, hella dank seed co, therealcanadaseeds, oregon elite, heavily connected, the seed stash, horror seeds. doubt you will find those though.


----------



## BubbaGum (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks for the replies fellas. Yeah I couldn't find those two years ago while watching the vendorlist over a course of a couple years so I think that ship has sailed . Sin city seeds used to have a website with a vendorlist but doesnt seem to anymore. Is there a place where they usually release seeds regularly or first? Drove me bonkers how they'd release like 5 packs of bluepower or something on an auction style site then nothing more.

Last question, have any of you guys ever come across another plant that was actually blue? I had veganic aliens on moonshine at buds and roses once and it honestly changed my life, both because of the color and the refreshing blueberry/koolaide taste. It was awesome. Left the same amount of trichomes in the grinder that blackberry kush seemed to and the smoke didn't dry you out, it was actually super refreshing. I'd probably sell my firstborn for a chance at that again LOL.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 21, 2019)

BubbaGum said:


> Thanks for the replies fellas. Yeah I couldn't find those two years ago while watching the vendorlist over a course of a couple years so I think that ship has sailed . Sin city seeds used to have a website with a vendorlist but doesnt seem to anymore. Is there a place where they usually release seeds regularly or first? Drove me bonkers how they'd release like 5 packs of bluepower or something on an auction style site then nothing more..


Do you use Instagram? They have an account there where they post pretty regularly and engage with folks in the comments. There is also contact info there, where you could get the scoop on the vendors. https://www.instagram.com/sincityseeds/


----------



## BubbaGum (Mar 21, 2019)

Spondylo grow you're the true hero of the people. Thanks pal, and to everyone else for the responses.

Last question and I'll stop annoying you guys, what would you say is there most stable/consistently producing plant? I'll be starting up with limited space and if anyone has experienced one type that was particularly stable as far as phenotypes are concerned that'd be great to hear your input. Thanks again guys


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 21, 2019)

BubbaGum said:


> Hate to look for a shortcut through actual research but can anyone tell me where sin city seeds can actually be found that ships around the us? I looked years ago and it seemed to always be bid style sites and it was barely a fraction of their genetics. I've had to giveup my dream of finding blue petroleum or aliens on moonshine (first actual visibly bright blue I've ever seen in a strain) but I know their cookies seem to be pretty good. Any info would be appreciated. Been away a couple years so I'm out of the loop on current sites. Attitude ever get over so much of their stuff getting seized? Lol.


Horror seeds sells sin city seeds as well.

Edit: I guess I should have read ahead, lol. Duhh


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 22, 2019)

kona gold said:


> So pickup up some Forum bx
> And Tucan Sam!
> Hope they are as good as i have heard?


I grew out Toucan Sam. First round over a yr ago and the second round just recently. 
The girls I grew out from both rounds were nice. One in particular had a sweet-fruit cereal-dirty feet funk going on. 

Good luck with yours. Look forward to your report


----------



## kona gold (Mar 22, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I grew out Toucan Sam. First round over a yr ago and the second round just recently.
> The girls I grew out from both rounds were nice. One in particular had a sweet-fruit cereal-dirty feet funk going on.
> 
> Good luck with yours. Look forward to your report


Thanks @Tangerine_ .
Just sprouted. Not running forum yet. But the Fruit Loops look nice for just sprouting.
Some purple and cookie traits showing.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Mar 23, 2019)

Still loving my keepers of original release sinmint Cookies. Will forever be in my garden until something has that flavour and potency. Also still have a full pack of their original release of platinum delights that is always at the top of the list but for some reason it’s always put back because of all the damn cookie crosses . Guess I’m Cookied out for now lol


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 23, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> Still loving my keepers of original release sinmint Cookies. Will forever be in my garden until something has that flavour and potency. Also still have a full pack of their original release of platinum delights that is always at the top of the list but for some reason it’s always put back because of all the damn cookie crosses . Guess I’m Cookied out for now lol


My platinum delight out performed any of the sinmints I ran, it might be worth popping some to see what you get .


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 23, 2019)

Seeing two structures within the Bora Bora.

One is a short squat indica type with huge jurassic indica type fan leaves, very slow growth though.

The other is very tall, some more branchy (nice vigor) with another more bean pole but also tall, just didn't branch out.

The shorter ones don't have a lot of smell.
The tall not-branchy one smells like fruit punch, very loud.
The tall branchy one is more cbd grassy type smells, both tall plants are very frosty.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 23, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> My platinum delight out performed any of the sinmints I ran, it might be worth popping some to see what you get .


i've noticed a few ppl mention that the plat D > sinmint. i'd say on average my plat D > sinmint but my keeper sinmint was better than my keeper plat.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 23, 2019)

I made a tough call and threw my Blue Petro and Petroleum Nightmare "moms" into flower and didn't take cuts. 
Reading the thread makes me a little sad to let them go but I've had these going for a few yrs and I had a good run with em.​
Some older pics


Might as well throw this one up too.
Pineapple Cookies


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 23, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> i've noticed a few ppl mention that the plat D > sinmint. i'd say on average my plat D > sinmint but my keeper sinmint was better than my keeper plat.


I'm glad you got a good Sinmints! I new to run another batch of them and do another hunt. I got several males in my batch, one of which got used in my own cross. I also got a few hermies which was a bummer. The Sinmints and the tangerine power both did that to me at seperation times.

I do think my platinum pheno is special for sure. It was from a prerelease tester batch . 

I only recently found out about the mint lemonade and that went straight to the top of my list. I have a major soft spot for anything lemon g (as long as the flavor comes through). I tried runningTHSeeds electric lemon g a few years ago but only had one seed and it wasn't anything special. I've been trying for years to get a cut of the Real lemon g.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 23, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I'm glad you got a good Sinmints! I new to run another batch of them and do another hunt. I got several males in my batch, one of which got used in my own cross. I also got a few hermies which was a bummer. The Sinmints and the tangerine power both did that to me at seperation times.
> 
> I do think my platinum pheno is special for sure. It was from a prerelease tester batch .
> 
> I only recently found out about the mint lemonade and that went straight to the top of my list. I have a major soft spot for anything lemon g (as long as the flavor comes through). I tried runningTHSeeds electric lemon g a few years ago but only had one seed and it wasn't anything special. I've been trying for years to get a cut of the Real lemon g.


whats up with the mint lemonade?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 23, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> whats up with the mint lemonade?


Lemon g x Sinmints supposed to have mad lemon terps and lots of frost. I've only seen pictures online so that's all I know. Seedfinder had the info on it. Now I gotta get some money and find some for sale .


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 23, 2019)

buddy got scammed by @kastnergeneticz7o2 on instagram. careful out there. hes on strainly too (Dragon Samurai seed co) listing sincity packs.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 23, 2019)

Blue power at 3 weeks


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 23, 2019)

Buddy has 7 power naps going out of a pack i gave him. Nice pheno variety has a couple sativa doms. Anyone run modified mints or that purple punch cross?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2019)

2 tangerine power girls the smaller one one the right has a great sweet orange peel smell on stem rub.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> 2 tangerine power girls the smaller one one the right has a great sweet orange peel smell on stem rub.
> View attachment 4305760View attachment 4305763


Looking good!
How you likin those rockwool cubes? I've been thinking about running another DTW table.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 25, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> View attachment 4305481 Blue power at 3 weeks
> View attachment 4305480


BP is such a solid cross. They look great.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Looking good!
> How you likin those rockwool cubes? I've been thinking about running another DTW table.


I like them fine. One of the down sides is they like to tip over when they get tall. I tried flowering these all out small to keep them short but some of the plants had other plans. I think the 6" and 8" blocks work great for tables though. Keeps them from tipping over and a 6" cube will grow a descent size plant.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 27, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> BP is such a solid cross. They look great.


Thanks, put another lady in flower Sunday with another going in the weekend. Looking forward to see what I get, so far these seem to be way different than my first round years ago. These are more my style with normal stretch. The first ones were all squat and bushy.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 29, 2019)

Blue power f2...about 4 weeks


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I like them fine. One of the down sides is they like to tip over when they get tall. I tried flowering these all out small to keep them short but some of the plants had other plans. I think the 6" and 8" blocks work great for tables though. Keeps them from tipping over and a 6" cube will grow a descent size plant.


Are them rock woll things good to use to start clons in?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2019)

They do for me but not everyone likes them. It is all I use to clone and then I usually put into coco but this round I went all rock wool.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 9, 2019)

Fruit Loops x Sinmints


----------



## greencropper (Apr 19, 2019)

had 3 Platinum Delights females(only 3 going) herm hard, culled, had a good looking male, culled too, were going to use him in stud duties, don't need to pass on herm traits, numerous others from Archive, Rare Dankness, Bodhi & Dynasty going at same time, same grow method, no others hermed cept SinCity, not impressed with first time grow of this banks wares


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 27, 2019)

Blue power f2 just about done
 
This one didn’t make the cut
 
Not sure what happened... I had issues with my timer during daylight savings, and ended up with 24hrs of light in the flower room for a couple days. Everything else ended up ok in the end, other strains that were much farther along just started shooting white hairs and took longer to finish. I will run the clone and see what happens, this one was a stinker! Definitely the worst case of mistaken identity i’ve Ever seen in my garden, but I did have a male herm as well, so it may be the genetics. Luckily I had one stable male I collected pollen from so I will be able to pollinate this girl next run.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2019)

greencropper said:


> had 3 Platinum Delights females(only 3 going) herm hard, culled, had a good looking male, culled too, were going to use him in stud duties, don't need to pass on herm traits, numerous others from Archive, Rare Dankness, Bodhi & Dynasty going at same time, same grow method, no others hermed cept SinCity, not impressed with first time grow of this banks wares


That's a bummer man. Plat must be a picky strain. I haven't had any issues with any of the buddha's dream or tangerine powers I've ran. All the ones I have ran have bean regulars, not sure if the delights were fems or not. 

Here is the latest tangerine power I have going closing in on 50 days 12/12 seed run.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 28, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's a bummer man. Plat must be a picky strain. I haven't had any issues with any of the buddha's dream or tangerine powers I've ran. All the ones I have ran have bean regulars, not sure if the delights were fems or not.
> 
> Here is the latest tangerine power I have going closing in on 50 days 12/12 seed run.
> View attachment 4324237


i think it must have been just a dud batch, they were regs, ive still got SinMints, Wedding Mints & Nightmare Cookies in the larder, will run them at a later date, ive seen too many good reports of Sin gear to be putoff by 1 batch of no goes


----------



## Bean Busy (May 3, 2019)

greencropper said:


> had 3 Platinum Delights females(only 3 going) herm hard, culled, had a good looking male, culled too, were going to use him in stud duties, don't need to pass on herm traits, numerous others from Archive, Rare Dankness, Bodhi & Dynasty going at same time, same grow method, no others hermed cept SinCity, not impressed with first time grow of this banks wares


You still got the rest of your pack, what number is on your foil seal, so I can see if it's close to my packs number, I could have the same batch which would be a bummer if it is a bad batch


----------



## greencropper (May 3, 2019)

Bean Busy said:


> You still got the rest of your pack, what number is on your foil seal, so I can see if it's close to my packs number, I could have the same batch which would be a bummer if it is a bad batch


i had 15 in the pack, all germed though hot weather killed all but 4, which left 3 girls and 1 male, i bought that pack 2015, chances are remote yours will be from same batch as mine


----------



## Bean Busy (May 3, 2019)

greencropper said:


> i had 15 in the pack, all germed though hot weather killed all but 4, which left 3 girls and 1 male, i bought that pack 2015, chances are remote yours will be from same batch as mine


I'm guessing you through out your pack because the only info missing from your reply was the foil seal number on the pack. And what year you bought them in doesn't really matter because beans can sit on the shelf for a while before being sold. or the retailer gets the new batch in and swaps there older personal pack or packs for one of the newer packs from this release/batch. Anyway cheers for the reply


----------



## eastcoastled (May 26, 2019)

Blue power f2 pheno #2 about finished.


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Blue power f2 pheno #2 about finished.
> View attachment 4339956 View attachment 4339957


Thats gorgeous!!


----------



## kona gold (May 27, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Blue power f2 pheno #2 about finished.
> View attachment 4339956 View attachment 4339957


Beautiful.
How you like that strain?
I have their forum bx.
Which has part of that strain.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 27, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Beautiful.
> How you like that strain?
> I have their forum bx.
> Which has part of that strain.


Haven’t tried this pheno yet, but I liked the other ones I got so far. Easy to find nice plants in a pack, that’s for sure!


----------



## kona gold (May 27, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Haven’t tried this pheno yet, but I liked the other ones I got so far. Easy to find nice plants in a pack, that’s for sure!


Good to know!
Much mahalo.


----------



## Space_Lord (May 31, 2019)

Gorilla grip from seed gonna try to reveg her when she’s done. Had a few seeds left from a pack I got around 2015? Halloween promo or New Years but found this beauty few years later


----------



## Space_Lord (Jun 7, 2019)

Gorilla Grip Day 49


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jun 9, 2019)

Popped a full pack of sin mint cookies (fem) one germ’d and at about week 2 of flower she nannered out. The rest did not sprout. These were bought in around 17’ pack was sealed and the lot # was 27202. Just FYI


----------



## Space_Lord (Jun 9, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Popped a full pack of sin mint cookies (fem) one germ’d and at about week 2 of flower she nannered out. The rest did not sprout. These were bought in around 17’ pack was sealed and the lot # was 27202. Just FYI


On seed runs I’m not to worried about nanners / getting some seeds unless it’s a obvious full blown herm. If it does it on clone runs then it’s gone. I’m hoping I can get her to reveg it’ll be my first attempt. I popped most of this pack back when I bought it in 2015 and none of the phenos were like this one. They were all GG4 dom long Spears of sweet pine and average smoke but this one is nothing like those. It has OG golf ball nugs down the stem and has that blue power kick to it smell wise. Hopefully the smoke is as good as the plant. 


I appreciate the look out though.. just curious did you run clones of her?


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jun 10, 2019)

Space_Lord said:


> On seed runs I’m not to worried about nanners / getting some seeds unless it’s a obvious full blown herm. If it does it on clone runs then it’s gone. I’m hoping I can get her to reveg it’ll be my first attempt. I popped most of this pack back when I bought it in 2015 and none of the phenos were like this one. They were all GG4 dom long Spears of sweet pine and average smoke but this one is nothing like those. It has OG golf ball nugs down the stem and has that blue power kick to it smell wise. Hopefully the smoke is as good as the plant.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the look out though.. just curious did you run clones of her?


No after all the others failed to germ and when the nanners showed I decided to chop and move on


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jun 14, 2019)

Space_Lord said:


> Gorilla Grip Day 49
> View attachment 4346343 View attachment 4346342


daaaaaaaamn. me and a few fellas from sin city forums renamed that strain to gorilla grip. thems were the days. king james was one of them


----------



## A casual grower (Jun 19, 2019)

BubbaGum said:


> Thanks for the replies fellas. Yeah I couldn't find those two years ago while watching the vendorlist over a course of a couple years so I think that ship has sailed . Sin city seeds used to have a website with a vendorlist but doesnt seem to anymore. Is there a place where they usually release seeds regularly or first? Drove me bonkers how they'd release like 5 packs of bluepower or something on an auction style site then nothing more.
> 
> Last question, have any of you guys ever come across another plant that was actually blue? I had veganic aliens on moonshine at buds and roses once and it honestly changed my life, both because of the color and the refreshing blueberry/koolaide taste. It was awesome. Left the same amount of trichomes in the grinder that blackberry kush seemed to and the smoke didn't dry you out, it was actually super refreshing. I'd probably sell my firstborn for a chance at that again LOL.


The problem is from what I’ve seen is they never do consistent drops where it’s almost a seasonal drop every drop. So you have to grab them where you can. On IG thinktankseedbanks gets regular drops but they only deal from DM’s and do money orders. The dank teams closed for good as their sites been down for awhile. I used to buy from them but their stock would sell it within a hour or so every damn drop :/. 
On the bright side I’d hold on purchasing as their next drop looks hype as fuck. Bluepower f3, BX and f2 crosses are currently in the works so that should be a bunch of bangers coming down the pipeline


----------



## A casual grower (Jun 19, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Blue power f2 pheno #2 about finished.
> View attachment 4339956 View attachment 4339957


That looks killer


----------



## Apalchen (Jun 19, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Buddy has 7 power naps going out of a pack i gave him. Nice pheno variety has a couple sativa doms. Anyone run modified mints or that purple punch cross?


I've run the modified mints I don't have any pictures on this device but if you search my posts on here you might be able to find one I'll try to remember to post a pic later. Also I sent a picture to sin City and they posted it on ig. I had two phenos from two females (didnt pop whole pack) I had a taller pheno that threw some bananas but not bad and didn't pollinate anything. But the shorter pheno is hands down best smoke I've ever seen or smoked. Purple mixed with green covered in frost. A very unique smell that's hard to describe but is def funky and sweet smelling. Buzz is one of my faves, I kept mother's of both as I did want a taller plant. I took cuts from the short one tho and I'm running them now and they seem to stretch out to pretty good size from clone. I'll lost some pics when they get more interesting very early flower right now. There is another guy on ig that runs modified mints frosty genetics I think is his name anyways sin City shared his also and he even has lab reports on it posted. 

I've only run it once from seed so far but hopefully they do just as good in full size plants under de hps (last run was tester tent under 315 cmh in small pots)


----------



## Anonomo_McChronico (Jun 19, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Tried to grow out their feminized sin mint cookies. Hermies straight away. No unusual conditions, she/he looked beautiful... I know their forum cut has a tendency to hermie. Are there any tips on how to lower your chances of this happening. Really want to try and run this again. Thanks


What is your temp/humidity and what type of light and how far away is it from canopy?


----------



## Apalchen (Jun 20, 2019)

Pretty sure that any breeders putting out 10-15+ crosses every few months will have herms in the pack. At least that has been my experience if you happen to find one that doesn't let us know. I will only run seeds in a test tent now since they have become so unpredictable. It sucks that no one will take the time to work and test strains before release but I think part of that is on the consumers as they want the newest hottest strain x the newest hottest strain and if the breeder waits to test gear and stablize a strain before release they won't sell as many because there are other new strains people want by then.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 20, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> Pretty sure that any breeders putting out 10-15+ crosses every few months will have herms in the pack. At least that has been my experience if you happen to find one that doesn't let us know. I will only run seeds in a test tent now since they have become so unpredictable. It sucks that no one will take the time to work and test strains before release but I think part of that is on the consumers as they want the newest hottest strain x the newest hottest strain and if the breeder waits to test gear and stablize a strain before release they won't sell as many because there are other new strains people want by then.


It is 100% the consumers fault for the shit show that is US marijuana seed making.

I mean if you go on IG you'd think by the comments that only the famous elite strains will get you high or if it ain't Cookies (trademarked, lol) it ain't shit.

I would bet money that anyone that has successfully popped over 500 beans and finished those plants in their years of growing have ran across an elite quality cultivar, especially with all the polyhybrids out there.

That hype then has other seed makers doing what the hype train is doing because they're afraid of losing sales, and rightfully so in certain respects. I've seen people turn down bud from certain strains when told over the phone, then when we pull up to them with that same bud but we'd just call it something else suddenly they'd love the buds that they instantly turned down over the phone without seeing it. Instead of blue dream it was blueberry muffins and then it's all "oh man that shit looks fire..." then they come back like 2 more times in that same night, lmao.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jun 20, 2019)

Anonomo_McChronico said:


> What is your temp/humidity and what type of light and how far away is it from canopy?


Temps were low 70s, humidity was in the 40-50% range. Amare Led grow lights (p400) they were about 18” away from light. All organic grow using biotabs


----------



## Anonomo_McChronico (Jun 27, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Temps were low 70s, humidity was in the 40-50% range. Amare Led grow lights (p400) they were about 18” away from light. All organic grow using biotabs


That all checks out. No temperature spikes at any point in the grow either?

If the answer is no.. you probably are just looking at plants that genetically lean towards hermaphrodism in an effort to self preserve. If a female plant has been let to over ripen it will produce male flowers.. can make a few seeds etc. Those male flowers can pollinate other strains for crossing and the seeds can be sprouted and in theory should be all female. 

From my experience some plants can carry the hermaphroditic traits onto next generation. IMHO it's plants that have been stressed via heat or other conditions and put out male flowers that seems to do this. I've been successful making fully female seeds via self pollination.

Good luck on no male bananas with your next run.. that is if you're not growing for seed


----------



## Anonomo_McChronico (Jun 27, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Temps were low 70s, humidity was in the 40-50% range. Amare Led grow lights (p400) they were about 18” away from light. All organic grow using biotabs


Another thought.. over fertilization can also stress plants and induce male flowers. Regardless of organic or inorganic feed. 

Where your plants burning from over feeding at any point in the grow? IE yellowing/dying of leaves.. I can provide picture example if you're not familiar with what nutrient burn looks like.


----------



## Anonomo_McChronico (Jun 27, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> Pretty sure that any breeders putting out 10-15+ crosses every few months will have herms in the pack. At least that has been my experience if you happen to find one that doesn't let us know. I will only run seeds in a test tent now since they have become so unpredictable. It sucks that no one will take the time to work and test strains before release but I think part of that is on the consumers as they want the newest hottest strain x the newest hottest strain and if the breeder waits to test gear and stablize a strain before release they won't sell as many because there are other new strains people want by then.


Quantity of crosses being released doesn't necessarily mean hermaphroditic traits will go up, bad selection in breeding programs can contribute to this factor as hermaphrodism can be present in genetic pool.

The issue is that stabilizing a strain can take 5-10 years. Stabilizing meaning going through a proper breeding process such as "cubing" which will result in a homogenized line of plants if properly executed. I.E. same height, potency, flavor/smell on average with every seed produced in this method. Generally won't see hermaphroditic traits in this case unless stress or chemically induced.

You could blame consumers, you could blame breeders, you could blame the market, you could even blame the longevity of the process of stabilizing a varietal of any plant. At the end of the day typically "old school" breeders (1960-Pre Cookie Fam..) would often stabilize a strain before releasing it into the wild or for sale. 

Legalization of Cannabis has probably had the biggest effect on this as the market has expanded and the types of people who have entered it have changed so has the standard for quality. Demand has gone up as more people become comfortable with the idea of Cannabis use but quality has not necessarily followed as many legal states have given legal production to the few not the many production sites have gotten larger and quality control has suffered. Less stringent quality control has affected not just the flower, extract, edible etc.. market but also has affected the quality control of the seed/breeding market. 

Many of the labs used for testing determine their own standards and independent research shows many labs fake results to appease growers who keep them in business the research is overwhelming as to how many commercial growers alter test results with lab assistance. There might be a process in place for quality control but it's largely manipulated as it stands. 

Anyways long story short the same ethic once ingrained into grower communities has largely dissapated or been watered down as corporate cannabis and all of the new comers that it's brought have come into the game. The number of breeders has gone up exponentially in the last 5-10 years. Very few are hunting landrace strains and even if they are even fewer are generating their own unique strains then stabilizing them via traditional horticultural process. There's too many factors influencing the influx of amateur/F1 one time cross breeders to say it's just one thing. If you where to pinpoint it I'd say maybe legalization but that word connotates a very large array of changing conditions. 

My overall thoughts.. as someone who prefers stable traditionally bred strains.. I still like that the market has created boutique pop up over night one time cross strains. It introduces variance in genetic pool for anyone who wants to do their own breeding/hybridizing without gathering landrace genetics. I used to hate it but it's just the nature of anything change is natural, I'd rather embrace it then hate it.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jun 27, 2019)

Anonomo_McChronico said:


> Another thought.. over fertilization can also stress plants and induce male flowers. Regardless of organic or inorganic feed.
> 
> Where your plants burning from over feeding at any point in the grow? IE yellowing/dying of leaves.. I can provide picture example if you're not familiar with what nutrient burn looks like.


No, that is what was so disappointing, they were looking beautiful too!


----------



## Anonomo_McChronico (Jun 28, 2019)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Ditch the powder and gel. 100% perlite, humidity dome and heat mat. 7-10 days.


You just use perlite moisture cuttings with spray then humidity dome and heat mat and get roots in 7-10 days? Never heard of this method. Do you do anything else?


----------



## Anonomo_McChronico (Jun 28, 2019)

akhiymjames said:


> Back at it again with some  testers from Sin City. These should be very good love the Sin Mints and finally will grow a Sin Mint cross. No name on cross but it’s Cacao Cookies(Forum GSC x Mendobreath f2) x Sin Mint Cookies(Forum x Blue Power) this should be a real treat right up my alley. Got a fire Oilers shirt too def wasn’t expecting that but will keep updated on these
> 
> View attachment 4104331 View attachment 4104332


How did you get the testers?


----------



## Anonomo_McChronico (Jun 28, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> No, that is what was so disappointing, they were looking beautiful too!


What a bummer. If this is any consolation I saw a few posts in this thread suggesting clones taken from a hermied sin City plant faired better then their predecessor. IE they said the clones produced no male bananas.


----------



## elephantSea (Jun 29, 2019)

Anonomo_McChronico said:


> Another thought.. over fertilization can also stress plants and induce male flowers. Regardless of organic or inorganic feed.


yup. I did this recently with some insect frass. it's great, but gotta be careful with that stuff like that. took me a few plants to realize what was causing it. now things are back to normal and seeds from the same packs have no issues.


----------



## Anonomo_McChronico (Jun 29, 2019)

elephantSea said:


> yup. I did this recently with some insect frass. it's great, but gotta be careful with that stuff like that. took me a few plants to realize what was causing it. now things are back to normal and seeds from the same packs have no issues.


Insect frass is actually very potent. In my experience organic dry goods when not activated properly with time heat moisture and/or beneficial bacteria have a much higher potential to burn plants quickly then chemical salts. 

When properly cooked/amended into soil mixes it doesn't tend to burn in proper ratios, but without it you can get nasty burns from guano amongst others.

Love organics but definitely never assume it's light or weak just because it is naturally derivated. I also noticed Frass to be particularly hot I'd used up a bag that I received as a free sample from one of these organic distributors


----------



## Anonomo_McChronico (Jun 29, 2019)

elephantSea said:


> yup. I did this recently with some insect frass. it's great, but gotta be careful with that stuff like that. took me a few plants to realize what was causing it. now things are back to normal and seeds from the same packs have no issues.


That's great you pinpointed the issue, unresolved issues like that can be a nightmarish headache..


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 1, 2019)

Anonomo_McChronico said:


> You just use perlite moisture cuttings with spray then humidity dome and heat mat and get roots in 7-10 days? Never heard of this method. Do you do anything else?


I used to use that method back when I posted that but have since switched over to rooting plugs unless I have a difficult plant that doesn't want to clone and then I find sometimes it roots better in the perlite. I was growing in 100% perlite at the time but now grow in soil so i find the plugs to be easiest and best at the moment.

Otherwise yes fill some trays with perlite and it works perfect.


----------



## Anonomo_McChronico (Jul 1, 2019)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I used to use that method back when I posted that but have since switched over to rooting plugs unless I have a difficult plant that doesn't want to clone and then I find sometimes it roots better in the perlite. I was growing in 100% perlite at the time but now grow in soil so i find the plugs to be easiest and best at the moment.
> 
> Otherwise yes fill some trays with perlite and it works perfect.


Definitely satisfied with plugs personally and getting 100% success rate aside from when I'll try to root a very awkward branch with limited foliage. 

Was curious about the perlite method not having done this or heard of that in particular. My only thought transplant might be a little bit more of a delicate process in perlite. Interesting method definitely like the simplicity of it. 

My favorite low tech method.. no till living soil beds put cutting directly in. Healthy bed/soil culture gets 90-95% or more success rate. All you need to do is keep bed watered.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 2, 2019)

Anyone got info on an up coming drop? I seen sin city say on ig two weeks ago they harvested blue petrol f2s and a line using blue petrol male. Keeping my eye out for that.


----------



## Djackaell (Jul 21, 2019)

GYO Seedbank - Ordered products from them 26 Apr. 2019 ($299.96). It's now 22 July 2019, and no product. Sent support tickets, just back and forth stalling. Came to a point of asking for a refund. No response. DO NOT DEAL WITH THIS COMPANY!!!!


----------



## Paradoximity (Oct 3, 2019)

akhiymjames said:


> @Yodaweed heres some pics of SinMints so you know what to expect. These are not my pics. These pics are of Instagram shouts out to those people.
> 
> *SinMint Cookies*
> View attachment 3416812 View attachment 3416813 View attachment 3416814 View attachment 3416817 View attachment 3416818


I realize this threads years old, but 'akhiymajames' how many different phenotypes do you recall having and from how many total beans of SinCity SinMint Cookies starting off with; same with differences in terpene profiles, structure, etc? 
Any info would be appreciated, though I know it's been a quick minute since then. Pretty good looking plants though, I assume they're flowered at least in relatively smaller pots/containers/rock wool blocks/ DWC substrate just due to development, just an educated guess: quality is quality regardless, nice pictures and no pun intended bud. 
Any thoughts on SinCity's top list of genetics and/or those beans no one should pass up on trying and buying? What about those that aren't that great but more hype and to stay away from for all our sakes? 
SinCity's gears pretty solid and they have a solid reputation cause if it, but unfortunately so does E***** G******* and wow do 8/10 of their packs have primarily herm-tendencies which is a damn shame given the lineage of their parentals of course, but then to ask for $100's+/pack is, well, a lot of things and sorry to say none of them in a positive demeanor.
Any of your insight, notes, pics during stages etc would indeed be greatly appreciated. Also, if you have any info on any newer strains with the above formentioned that would be not only very intuitive but helpful to others as well.
Not used to these forums so much, so freakin' DRACONIAN around these parts it hasn't been worth the chance for me but what the hell.
Thanks for your time, lmao circa(2016),
P.S. 
How would you rate regular GirlScoutCookies (( S. Florida OG Kush x F1 Durban)) whether FORUM or KEY LIME PIE cuts to SinMintCookies (( GirlScoutCookies x Blue Power)) in overall quality, vigor, terp profile, trichome production, etc.?
Again thanks for your time and patience bud!
Paradoximity


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 3, 2019)

Blue power f2 second run of pheno #5


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 3, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Blue power f2 second run of pheno #5
> View attachment 4415994


Looks fantastic! I would love to get my hands on blue power f2s. I never seem to ever hear about new sin city drops, and I'm always too late when I do. Doesn't look like anyone has them in stock anymore.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 4, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> Looks fantastic! I would love to get my hands on blue power f2s. I never seem to ever hear about new sin city drops, and I'm always too late when I do. Doesn't look like anyone has them in stock anymore.


Thanks, I don’t think they are making them anymore. I grabbed these years ago, and this is my second go with popping them. First round was nice, but I lost all the cuts. This time was actually better, and i’m letting the two ladies I found go until I pop the last few seeds.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 5, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> Looks fantastic! I would love to get my hands on blue power f2s. I never seem to ever hear about new sin city drops, and I'm always too late when I do. Doesn't look like anyone has them in stock anymore.


Supposedly they're remaking some of the original lines but they've been saying that for the last 5 years so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 5, 2019)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Supposedly they're remaking some of the original lines but they've been saying that for the last 5 years so take that with a grain of salt.


I was out of the seed market for much of the last 4-5 years. Before that I had tested for Sin City. I gotta say when I got back to the market and saw they had unloaded 25 different sinmints crosses but seemed to have stopped releasing the other genetics I was bummed.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 5, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I was out of the seed market for much of the last 4-5 years. Before that I had tested for Sin City. I gotta say when I got back to the market and saw they had unloaded 25 different sinmints crosses but seemed to have stopped releasing the other genetics I was bummed.


I'm in the same exact position. I've got a decent collection from about 5 years ago. Bummed to see everything now is a Sinmint cross. I've got a full pack of Blue Power BX so I may have to start digging through those. I also got some White Nightmare crosses, and those have been some of my favorites to date.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 5, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I was out of the seed market for much of the last 4-5 years. Before that I had tested for Sin City. I gotta say when I got back to the market and saw they had unloaded 25 different sinmints crosses but seemed to have stopped releasing the other genetics I was bummed.


Same here. Miss testing and the sin city forum days! Not a fan of the sin mint crosses...didn’t buy a single pack. Blue Power and White Nightmare lines were legendary stuff though and some of their earlier crosses were solid too.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 6, 2019)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Same here. Miss testing and the sin city forum days! Not a fan of the sin mint crosses...didn’t buy a single pack. Blue Power and White Nightmare lines were legendary stuff though and some of their earlier crosses were solid too.


I loved the platinum delights , and I am not even opposed to trying some other sinmints crosses, but they flipped them out to fast. It doesn’t seem like they could be fully tested.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 6, 2019)

Sin City Wedding Mints; 12 of 12 popped. Looking fat and angry. Excited for to see the winners (lmao)

Sin City is one of the greatest seed producers, in my book. Throwing fire like Exotic or Capulator does, but not making a big deal of it. Silently ruling most others, The Sin abides.


----------



## danielbae (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi guys, did anyone have a change to grow any of those? SinMIntz, Tangerine Smint, Wedding mints, American Kush, Blueberry Sinmint, Buddhas Dream, Gorilla Snacks, Do Si Mints, Gorilla Grip, sinmint sorbet, blue power, blue power BX, forbidden mints, Blue Lime Pie.
If so, what are your thoughts? Any recommendations?


----------



## unfiltered (Nov 7, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I loved the platinum delights , and I am not even opposed to trying some other sinmints crosses, but they flipped them out to fast. It doesn’t seem like they could be fully tested.


About to put a SinMint Cookie in the flowering tent. Do you think it's worth it to try Plantinum Delights too? Common sense says, the differences between Forum Cut and Platinum are probably not that much.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 7, 2019)

danielbae said:


> Hi guys, did anyone have a change to grow any of those? SinMIntz, Tangerine Smint, Wedding mints, American Kush, Blueberry Sinmint, Buddhas Dream, Gorilla Snacks, Do Si Mints, Gorilla Grip, sinmint sorbet, blue power, blue power BX, forbidden mints, Blue Lime Pie.
> If so, what are your thoughts? Any recommendations?


Lots of good ones. Blue Power and Blue Power BX are two of my favorites. Yield sucks in most pheno but some of the best berry/candy terps I’ve come across. Good for extracts.


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 7, 2019)

Im sitting on a pack of Platinum Delights & Powernap. Has anyone run Powernap?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 7, 2019)

My brother grew luxor, tk x gsc and he loved it, super potent.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 7, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> Im sitting on a pack of Platinum Delights & Powernap. Has anyone run Powernap?


Yep I ran some powernap. Got some lemonade candy flavors. Didn’t yield much in my set up but was tasty and frosty as hell.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 8, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Yep I ran some powernap. Got some lemonade candy flavors. Didn’t yield much in my set up but was tasty and frosty as hell.


Powernap was one of my favorite SinCity strains I've ever run. I had 3 girls that all yielded quite well. Super frosty, delicious candy flavors. It got me into the White Nightmare line just from that strain.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 8, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> Powernap was one of my favorite SinCity strains I've ever run. I had 3 girls that all yielded quite well. Super frosty, delicious candy flavors. It got me into the White Nightmare line just from that strain.


I ran it for a while I loved the flavor. It yielded well for extraction and always made awesome head stash.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2019)

Man I clicked on King James's avatar and says he was last seen on Tues! Sneaky James, be nice to hear how he is doing lately.


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 11, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B4vtAIkjVr1/


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 12, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B4vtAIkjVr1/


Just saw that, and they posted blue petrol will be restocked with this as well. Also blue power coming back in December!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 12, 2019)

Looks like a cool drop.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 12, 2019)

Seen a couple of those looked good, real good


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Wish they’d do Blue Petrol F2. Still lots of nice offerings in the new line though.


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 12, 2019)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Wish they’d do Blue Petrol F2. Still lots of nice offerings in the new line though.


Pretty sure I seen them say f2 is dropping as well as blue power. Supposed to be first week of December I think.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 13, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Pretty sure I seen them say f2 is dropping as well as blue power. Supposed to be first week of December I think.


I'm talking about Blue Petrol not Blue Power. Will definitley be picking up some of the blue power F2s though. Ran them couple years back and were great.


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 13, 2019)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I'm talking about Blue Petrol not Blue Power. Will definitley be picking up some of the blue power F2s though. Ran them couple years back and were great.


They said blue petrol f2 will be restocked in the comments on the ig post.


----------



## MtRainDog (Nov 26, 2019)

Just ordered a pack of SinMintz because I’m a huge fan of a legit Candyland, and the SinMintz sounded similar. Plus it sounds like any Candyland in seed form is garbage these days.

Kinda sucks that I’m reading mixed opinions on the SinMintz here. Is it that bad, or were the Platinum Delights just that good?


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 26, 2019)

MtRainDog said:


> Just ordered a pack of SinMintz because I’m a huge fan of a legit Candyland, and the SinMintz sounded similar. Plus it sounds like any Candyland in seed form is garbage these days.
> 
> Kinda sucks that I’m reading mixed opinions on the SinMintz here. Is it that bad, or were the Platinum Delights just that good?


I've got more seeds to run still, but the sinmint I ran was great weed it just got some late flower male parts. It easily could have been my grow at the time, I don't hold it against them. I'm gonna run the rest of what I have left when I get set up again.


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hey guys when will their new drop hit and where will be the best place to scoop em up be.


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 27, 2019)

The seed connection only place I seen with the drop posted so far. They don’t take card though


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 27, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> Hey guys when will their new drop hit and where will be the best place to scoop em up be.


ThinkTankseedbank2 on IG has them on sale for $75 a pack.


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 29, 2019)

Just picked up z28(zkittlez x blue petrol) and neon gas (blue power x blue petrol) from thinktank. Nice not to have to send cash in the mail. He had the z28 for 75$ on sale where every other bank had it listed for 150$. That was the only cross listed at 150$ a pack not 100$ like all the others. Wonder how they came to the conclusion to charge more for the zkittlez cross. I’ve smoked the real deal in the past even found a selfed bean in a nug and my friend found a decent plant from it. Zkittlez is good terpy smoke and blue petrol hopefully raising the potency.


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 29, 2019)

I finally got some sincity, picked up neon gas from thinktank as well. Been waiting for him to make some of his older crosses again.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 7, 2019)

Z28 and neon gas showed up from thinktank. Now I seen power nap and other blue power crosses restocked today. I think I have a problem. I’m surprised this thread is dead with all these drops going on.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 7, 2019)

Put these in water just last week

2010-2012 era sincity by alphachronic


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 11, 2019)

Still holding onto a pack of limited edition Rose .. who else got some rare packs


----------



## Schmarmpit (Dec 11, 2019)

Just snagged some of the new Blue Power over at The Seed Connection! https://tscnovelties.com/product/blue-power-2/
This is a strain I've wanted to search through for years!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 11, 2019)

Looks like some dank crosses in there!


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 29, 2020)

Glad to see this thread still moving along. Been a lil dead recently but gonna have plenty Sin City to post. Gonna crack some Strawberry Short Cookies(White Strawberry x Sin Mints). I grew Raskal Berries and it def have strawberry terps and flavor. I’ll pop these in a few weeks once I get some other seeds out my seedling closet. Anybody hear Sin City giving away 100 strains 1500 seeds? Crazy give away check they IG for details I def entered lol would be crazy to win. I would keep every pack and not sell none lol they have some exclusives, old stuff and new so check them out for an awesome giveaway


----------



## main cola (Feb 29, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Glad to see this thread still moving along. Been a lil dead recently but gonna have plenty Sin City to post. Gonna crack some Strawberry Short Cookies(White Strawberry x Sin Mints). I grew Raskal Berries and it def have strawberry terps and flavor. I’ll pop these in a few weeks once I get some other seeds out my seedling closet. Anybody hear Sin City giving away 100 strains 1500 seeds? Crazy give away check they IG for details I def entered lol would be crazy to win. I would keep every pack and not sell none lol they have some exclusives, old stuff and new so check them out for an awesome giveaway


Dang man ..Missed you my friend welcome back


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 29, 2020)

main cola said:


> Dang man ..Missed you my friend welcome back


Appreciate the love bro. Always love posting here and can’t really document like I want on IG so bad to come back to my home lol

Also copped a pack of Blue Petrol and Blue Power. Had to get them so glad they restocked the original Blue Power crosses


----------



## main cola (Feb 29, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Appreciate the love bro. Always love posting here and can’t really document like I want on IG so bad to come back to my home lol
> 
> Also copped a pack of Blue Petrol and Blue Power. Had to get them so glad they restocked the original Blue Power crosses


I loved my Blue power but sadly lost her also had a real nice Slyme Cookies as well


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 29, 2020)

SinMintz was one of the most fruity dank strains ive come across


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 29, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> SinMintz was one of the most fruity dank strains ive come across


I wanted that one bad. The Zkittlez intrigues me hoping to see wassup with her soon


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 29, 2020)

Just got some Blue Petrol beanz and I’m itching to pop them ASAP when I have more room!


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 29, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Just got some Blue Petrol beanz and I’m itching to pop them ASAP when I have more room!


I already know bro lol I got some on the way too been waiting for these for years. Soon as I get room they going down


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 29, 2020)

One single bean of Blue Power, got as a freebie we'll hope is a girl!!


----------



## Airwalker16 (Mar 1, 2020)

Anyone here had any experience with Blue Power?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Mar 1, 2020)

Schmarmpit said:


> Just snagged some of the new Blue Power over at The Seed Connection! https://tscnovelties.com/product/blue-power-2/
> This is a strain I've wanted to search through for years!


So should I be like super careful and horde this one single Blue Power Reg Bean I got?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Mar 1, 2020)

Tangerine Power I had once Hermed. Only issue I've had.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> So should I be like super careful and horde this one single Blue Power Reg Bean I got?


Naw bro run it man Blue Power is one of the best crosses. It’s what really put them on the map as they are the best crosses from them IMHO but I just got me a pack. I had the fem version also but gave them to my cousin so never got to experience them but if you get a female from that bean I think it will be something good.



Airwalker16 said:


> Tangerine Power I had once Hermed. Only issue I've had.


Yea that Agent Orange has the ability to have herms but lots of times run the seed plant from clone. Tends to be more stable don’t truly know why this happens but it’s def something to try on a pheno that might show a few nanners or balls but otherwise a good plant. Def better to see none at all but can use to try and see if plants give you better run from clone than seed. And I only advise on plants that show minor or very few herm traits not plants that are full blown herms


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 1, 2020)

Guess who just put 5 Blue Petrols in the sauna?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 1, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Appreciate the love bro. Always love posting here and can’t really document like I want on IG so bad to come back to my home lol
> 
> Also copped a pack of Blue Petrol and Blue Power. Had to get them so glad they restocked the original Blue Power crosses


Didn't realize they released the Blue Power yet. Where'd you snag those? Probably sold out by now since i'm late to the party 

Edit: nevermind found em


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2020)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Didn't realize they released the Blue Power yet. Where'd you snag those? Probably sold out by now since i'm late to the party
> 
> Edit: nevermind found em


Yea I was gonna say you should be able to find them they dropped at several banks. I don’t think people are on them like that it’s not apart of the cookie wave lol I’mso glad to restocked them tho. Can’t go wrong with these classics IMHO


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Guess who just put 5 Blue Petrols in the sauna?


I’ll be watching bro for sure. Won’t be too much longer maybe a couple months and I’ll be popping mines too lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 1, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw bro run it man Blue Power is one of the best crosses. It’s what really put them on the map as they are the best crosses from them IMHO but I just got me a pack. I had the fem version also but gave them to my cousin so never got to experience them but if you get a female from that bean I think it will be something good.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea that Agent Orange has the ability to have herms but lots of times run the seed plant from clone. Tends to be more stable don’t truly know why this happens but it’s def something to try on a pheno that might show a few nanners or balls but otherwise a good plant. Def better to see none at all but can use to try and see if plants give you better run from clone than seed. And I only advise on plants that show minor or very few herm traits not plants that are full blown herms


The tangerine power regular have been solid. Great smells but always an orange creamsicle type flavor that was alright but not the orange fruit I wanted. 

Used a tangerine power male that had an orange scent in veg to hit my lvtk with other cuts a while back and found a super nice orange pheno in the lvtk cross. 

So the tangerine power males cross out well if you find a good one. No intersex on any TP or the crosses. I heard the feminized TP had problems though.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The tangerine power regular have been solid. Great smells but always an orange creamsicle type flavor that was alright but not the orange fruit I wanted.
> 
> Used a tangerine power male that had an orange scent in veg to hit my lvtk with other cuts a while back and found a super nice orange pheno in the lvtk cross.
> 
> So the tangerine power males cross out well if you find a good one. No intersex on any TP or the crosses. I heard the feminized TP had problems though.


Yea that’s a great assessment because @Useful Seeds used a TP male for his Bag of Oranges cross and got the orange terps to come out too. Still have yet to grow out my Tangering Power but gonna get to grow the Bag of Oranges soon


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 1, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea that’s a great assessment because @Useful Seeds used a TP male for his Bag of Oranges cross and got the orange terps to come out too. Still have yet to grow out my Tangering Power but gonna get to grow the Bag of Oranges soon


Oh snap, I forgot it was a TP male in BOO as well! In company. I like it.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Mar 1, 2020)

Won't lie, my Tangerine Powers were fem seeds...


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 1, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> Won't lie, my Tangerine Powers were fem seeds...


Its in the Agent Orange mom bro fem didn’t make it more prone to herm it’s the genetics but it happens that’s why we hunt and rerun them because it could be just a one time occurrence


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 2, 2020)

I seen sin say on ig they are bringing back the white nightmare lineup next.


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 3, 2020)

5/5 Blue Petrols popped and in cups now.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 3, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> 5/5 Blue Petrols popped and in cups now.


Can’t wait to see what you get. Hoping I can get to mines sooner then later def gonna be burning the vault to get them wet when I get them lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 4, 2020)

Had these in mailbox today lol


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 5, 2020)

Here’s our Blue Petrol babies.  Do these need a long veg time? I read that the Blue Power needs a long veg, if I remember right.


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 9, 2020)

eh I picked up some blue petrol. I would have bought some blue power, but I've been growing it since about 2013 and the petrol just sounds too good to pass on. There doesn't seem to be much on sins instagram regarding any of these new strains though which kinda sucks. Though I don't think I ever had non-keeper in a pack of sin beans.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2020)

elephantSea said:


> eh I picked up some blue petrol. I would have bought some blue power, but I've been growing it since about 2013 and the petrol just sounds too good to pass on. There doesn't seem to be much on sins instagram regarding any of these new strains though which kinda sucks. Though I don't think I ever had non-keeper in a pack of sin beans.


Yea they don’t let out much of what their doing anymore but I used to test for them so I can bet money for sure they are tested. Miss their forum def would’ve had info over there but what cross were you trying to find out about?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 9, 2020)

Sin city is a weird company to follow. I was on board when they first dropped the cherry line. They came out with 15 bean packs and heat to back it up. The the sinmints blew up. Now you dont hear much at all. Hope all is well with their crew etc...

Ran the buddhas dream and those were nice but the male ended up producing some of the best blueberry terps I've came across since 2002 dj era blueberry. 

I currently have a blueberry leaner keeper from a cross of a cross from that buddhas dream male. That plant is not the strongest high but I'll put her terps up there anything out right now.


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 9, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea they don’t let out much of what their doing anymore but I used to test for them so I can bet money for sure they are tested. Miss their forum def would’ve had info over there but what cross were you trying to find out about?


nothing in particular, It's just helpful to get some visuals along with the descriptions and/or genetics.

would love to see some near finished blue petrol plants, opposed to all these seedling pics people post and abandon, then show up in my searches. lol


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 9, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sin city is a weird company to follow. I was on board when they first dropped the cherry line. They came out with 15 bean packs and heat to back it up. The the sinmints blew up. Now you dont hear much at all. Hope all is well with their crew etc...
> 
> Ran the buddhas dream and those were nice but the male ended up producing some of the best blueberry terps I've came across since 2002 dj era blueberry.
> 
> I currently have a blueberry leaner keeper from a cross of a cross from that buddhas dream male. That plant is not the strongest high but I'll put her terps up there anything out right now.


I found some really nice blueberry terps too, in the blue lime pie. (Key Lime x Blue Power)


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 9, 2020)

that last one looks so tasty!

here's two dried phenos of sinmint sorbet. The one on the left leaning heavy sinmint


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 9, 2020)

Above is from clone. Below I dug up a shot from the seed run for your viewing pleasure. This is 7 weeks from flip. Smelling like blue powerade and nag champa.


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 9, 2020)

a different pheno of the sinmint sorbet. upside down. dryin.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2020)

elephantSea said:


> nothing in particular, It's just helpful to get some visuals along with the descriptions and/or genetics.
> 
> would love to see some near finished blue petrol plants, opposed to all these seedling pics people post and abandon, then show up in my searches. lol


Check IG there is a few good pics under the Blue Petrol hashtag. Just have to search a lil but there are some nice close to finish pics


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 23, 2020)

Here’s my 5 Blue Petrols. These are from this year’s drop. I’ll update along the way.


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 23, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Here’s my 5 Blue Petrols. These are from this year’s drop. I’ll update along the way.


did you get any sin freebies? pop any?
i got some alienOG x sinmint with my blue petrols. have 3 bp, and 2 aliens in the dirt right now along with the sinmint sorbet i've been running through


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 23, 2020)

elephantSea said:


> did you get any sin freebies? pop any?
> i got some alienOG x sinmint with my blue petrols. have 3 bp, and 2 aliens in the dirt right now along with the sinmint sorbet i've been running through


I got Solo Cookies x Sinmint freebies, that I haven’t popped. I’ll probably save those for a while bc I also popped a lot of other seeds from other breeders. I’m still a noob grower so I’m still trying to see what I like and find some keepers.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 29, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> SinMintz was one of the most fruity dank strains ive come across


I wet a bean today. just one remains, from 2018, i think.


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 29, 2020)

swallow it.

grow a pot plant in your belly


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2020)

Anybody have any old Sin City gear like Sequoia strawberry?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 29, 2020)

elephantSea said:


> swallow it.
> 
> grow a pot plant in your belly


You sound like a swallower. Around here we use to call those troopers.


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 29, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> You sound like a swallower. Around here we use to call those troopers.


that's so funny. omg. troopers.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 29, 2020)

elephantSea said:


> that's so funny. omg.
> swallow it.
> 
> grow a pot plant in your belly


This hilarious word turd omg 
swallow it.

grow a pot plant in your belly 


It was funny in the 80s. Were you swallowing, trying to grow in your belly way back then?


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 29, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> It was funny in the 80s. Were you swallowing, trying to grow in your belly way back then?


leave the homophobic shit out of it, man.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 29, 2020)

elephantSea said:


> leave the homophobic shit out of it, man.


1- stooge, keep your shit scented advice stuffed up your thought hole
2- your personal identity issues, comprehension deficits etc dont confer authority or relevance to your misguided interpretations


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 29, 2020)

you read 'swallow' and your first thought was cum. enough with the projecting, and over correction. nobody cares.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 29, 2020)

elephantSea said:


> you read 'swallow' and your first thought was cum. enough with the projecting, and over correction. nobody cares.


Joking on "swallow" isnt homophobic. You posted an idiotic, nonsensical turd..
I responded to you flaccid wit and imbecile post. Scram jackass.


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 29, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> I responded to you flaccid wit and imbecile post. Scram jackass


allright bud. you down now? was it funny, did you get me? was I burned?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 29, 2020)

elephantSea said:


> allright bud. you down now? was it funny, did you get me? was I burned?


Your questions as dim witted as your humor.
Go away idiot.


This is a thread about Sin City.


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 29, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Your questions as dim witted as your humor.
> Go away idiot.
> 
> 
> This is a thread about Sin City.


you're fun, I like you. been growing sin for about 10 years now. Thanks love.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 29, 2020)

elephantSea said:


> you're fun, I like you. been growing sin for about 10 years now. Thanks love.


Ya, OK. Go away now

Save this pic and you'll have a friend to talk with, share your dreams and "humor"


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 29, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Ya, OK. Go away now


are you winning yet? did you win?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 29, 2020)

I sense that you may be in crisis. Step away from the device and spark up.


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 29, 2020)

lol. that honestly looks like shit.

give me a bit until my lights turns on, old man.


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 29, 2020)

here's one of my sinmint sorbet phenos I snapped a pic of in complete dark with the flash.

you were doing a lot better before you started posting photos.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 29, 2020)

No bro, that bud was A/A+

If you grow as poorly as you post please dont embarrass yourself. Youve already experienced a meltdown.

You need to turn your lights on to attach a flower pic? GTFOH clown child


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## elephantSea (Mar 29, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> No bro, that bud was A/A+
> 
> If you grow as poorly as you post please dont embarrass yourself. Youve already experienced a meltdown.
> 
> You need to turn your lights on to attach a flower pic? GTFOH clown child


lol.


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 29, 2020)

other sinmint sorbet pheno


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 29, 2020)

your photography is a fucking horror
your plants look lilliputian, in trump's hands they would look acceptable.

Bro we are done, you're pitiably out of your league. You're a shit choked, unskilled braggart


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 29, 2020)

I dont remember what this was, but it was okay.


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 29, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> your photography is a fucking horror
> your plants look lilliputian, in trump's hands they would look acceptable.
> 
> Bro we are done, you're pitiably out of your league. You're a shit choked, unskilled braggart


yeah, okay dude.


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 29, 2020)

i'll admit, that purple spear pheno got a bit burnt. but it was fire. your one photo has no frost. looks like you grow in the midwest.


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 29, 2020)

you got anything else?


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 29, 2020)

What a shit show.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 29, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> What a shit show.


dont just talk about it, wipe your ass son


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 29, 2020)

No tp!


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 29, 2020)

anyways, I'm finishing up these sin sorbet then putting some blue petrol and alien mints in flower. really excited for the blue petrol. I have no idea about the alien mints

btw, @radiant Rudy, going back and editing your posts wont make you seem like any less of a homophob or any better of a grower. sorry bud.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 29, 2020)

i snapped this pic of you guys thought you'd appreciate. Not intended as "homophob"


----------



## elephantSea (Mar 29, 2020)

@radiant Rudy you growing any sin gear, love?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Mar 29, 2020)

Guys come on....


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 1, 2020)

4 Blue Petrols  One has male preflowers (not pictured) so it was moved outside for possible breeding. I’m thinking that all of these 4 are females, but they don’t have pistols yet.


----------



## elephantSea (Apr 4, 2020)

7 weeks on the sinmint sorbet. the tops stay relatively small on this pheno, but everything fills out nice. Lots of thick golfballs with hardly any leaf.


----------



## elephantSea (Apr 4, 2020)

Here's another pheno. Every plant i've run of sinmint sorbet has had these frost rails. Not a bad/ugly plant yet


----------



## elephantSea (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 4, 2020)

I’m gonna get some Sin gear going here soon. Prolly will be Raskal Berries and Strawberry Short Cookies. Wanna make something real strawberry and they both have the same White Strawberry mom. I grew Raskal Berries and def was strawberry terps


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 5, 2020)

Ohh Strawberry Cookies i like Strawberries ! I like Cuts of said strawberries even more keep me on that short list if you find a Keeper !


----------



## elephantSea (Apr 5, 2020)

everything I've grown of Sins has been solid. almost every plant is a winner, it's so consistently good. @ $100 for 15, it's difficult to buy anything else.

I've learned to only pop like 3-4 beans at a time, otherwise I have to much to choose from.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 6, 2020)

Looking like I’m only getting one female out of my five Blue Petrols. Still have ten beans in the pack.


----------



## elephantSea (Apr 6, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Looking like I’m only getting one female out of my five Blue Petrols. Still have ten beans in the pack.


ooof. pop some more! 

I have 3 that are just getting ready to show. They are all so short, with those big fat, dark sun leaves reminiscent of the Blue Power.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 6, 2020)

elephantSea said:


> ooof. pop some more!
> 
> I have 3 that are just getting ready to show. They are all so short, with those big fat, dark sun leaves reminiscent of the Blue Power.


I’m popping more. Your plants are really similar to mine, short and sticky and dark leaves. I’m really hoping to get some blueberry flavor. Never grown Sin City before.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 8, 2020)

Well all five of my Blue Petrols are males. I haven’t chopped any yet, just moved them outside...might get some pollen. But I did pop 8 more seeds (2 left in that pack). And I ordered some Blue Power too for my early 420 gift to myself. Hope everyone is doing and growing good!


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 11, 2020)

Blue power f2 around 4 weeks.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 11, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Blue power f2 around 4 weeks.
> View attachment 4530295View attachment 4530296


Prob too early but how’s the smell? My only complaint on Blue Power is the leafiness on some phenos but the smell can not be beat. Straight berry candy on some girls.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 11, 2020)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Prob too early but how’s the smell? My only complaint on Blue Power is the leafiness on some phenos but the smell can not be beat. Straight berry candy on some girls.


Kushy and a little skunky. I had one like you described, but I fucked up and mislabeled the clone. Posted pictures a while back, it was the best one out of the pack. I still have a couple seeds left to pop, so I might find another. This is my third run with this pheno, it’s one of the fastest growing plants I have ever found. These were f2’s from a few years ago. Quality of the plants both male and female are above and beyond any other pack of seeds I have grown.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 11, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Kushy and a little skunky. I had one like you described, but I fucked up and mislabeled the clone. Posted pictures a while back, it was the best one out of the pack. I still have a couple seeds left to pop, so I might find another. This is my third run with this pheno, it’s one of the fastest growing plants I have ever found. These were f2’s from a few years ago. Quality of the plants both male and female are above and beyond any other pack of seeds I have grown.


Yeah I wish I had saved some f2s from back in the day. I still have half pack of Blue Power BX which I want to dip into soon. You should make some f3s if the males are still around!


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 12, 2020)

Outdoor Slyme Cookies from 2018. It was harvested on October 8th. Planted 4 seeds, 1 male, 1 weird mutant, and 2 females. Only the female whose growth characteristics I really liked got the big pot. Had to unfortunately cull the other one. They were really floppy girls, definitely from the Trainwreck genetics.












http://imgur.com/328oe9U







Some dried pics:




















Difficult to capture the color but I think these are pretty close to its true nature.

And just for fun, the mutant Slyme Cookies:





This thing grew one cotyledon and stopped growing completely lol. I gave it a month before It died or I culled it; can't remember.


----------



## SugarUB (Apr 12, 2020)

DoSiMints up next. I actually planted 4 of these in 2018; got 4 males haha. No big deal, I figure I'll get 4 females next time. Did 3 more in 2019 and sure enough got all females. Gave one away to a friend to start their outdoor. I put one of the others in a big put, and the last in a 35 gallon.

Outdoor DoSiMints #1, the one that big pot. Harvested October 4th:











Outdoor DoSiMints #2, this one probably should have been in the big pot haha. Harvest October 20th:





Sorry about the blur, these were mid harvest and taking pictures with sticky gloves is hard ha


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 14, 2020)

Some simintz cookie dom at 7 and a bit weeks, poor camera quality (sorry)Third run with these and it’s hard to narrow it down. The zkittles dom aren’t as pretty but the terps are out of control, and they all have a wicked Stoney indica high to them.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Some simintz cookie dom at 7 and a bit weeks, poor camera quality (sorry)View attachment 4533996View attachment 4533998View attachment 4533996View attachment 4533998View attachment 4534002View attachment 4534004Third run with these and it’s hard to narrow it down. The zkittles dom aren’t as pretty but the terps are out of control, and they all have a wicked Stoney indica high to them.


I wanted these bad. Looking fire bro prolly will make something a lil similar with different cookie cross. Popping some sin tonight lol it’s itching me too hard to not have any going


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 15, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> I wanted these bad. Looking fire bro prolly will make something a lil similar with different cookie cross. Popping some sin tonight lol it’s itching me too hard to not have any going


 Good call! I f2ed these and crossed the male to a sin city endangered cookies as well. Hit me up if you have any trouble getting your hands on some


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 15, 2020)

Some harlesin super dank for A cbd strain, haven’t actually had it tested but I’d guess it’d be around 2:1 cbd:thc half of them have nice lemony terps the others are a more spicy/skunky. I grew it out to help my Cane Corso with his elbow displacia. It seems to be working great but I’m worried to decarb it until I know how much thc it actually has.


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 15, 2020)

Some endangered cookies. Got these as a freebie and they are killing it. The frostier of the two girls I ended up with has small popcorn buds and it stretches a bit but nothing too crazy. Just straight cookie terps.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Some harlesin View attachment 4534722View attachment 4534723super dank for A cbd strain, haven’t actually had it tested but I’d guess it’d be around 2:1 cbd:thc half of them have nice lemony terps the others are a more spicy/skunky. I grew it out to help my Cane Corso with his elbow displacia. It seems to be working great but I’m worried to decarb it until I know how much thc it actually has.


Yeah thatd be a wicked ride for the pup if it has decent thc once decarb!


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 15, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah thatd be a wicked ride for the pup if it has decent thc once decarb!


Haha ya I’d feel bad if I got the poor guy too baked. Just tossing a couple nugs in his food every day seems to have fixed him up pretty well. He Just devours any fallen leaves before they make it to the garbage pale, so he knows it’s the good stuff.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Haha ya I’d feel bad if I got the poor guy too baked. Just tossing a couple nugs in his food every day seems to have fixed him up pretty well. He Just devours any fallen leaves before they make it to the garbage pale, so he knows it’s the good stuff.


My dog is the same. I stop letting her be in the garden because she wants to pick the the veg plants lol...they def know it’s good stuff


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2020)

My buddy's German shepherd loves a good hit blown in the face but he knows his limit, lol. He'll come up when you get ready to hit the bud and put his nose in your face. Only for a hit maybe two but usually 1 gets him good!

Big buddies! The cbd definitely helps them though from all the dogs I've seen treated with it.


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 15, 2020)

Haha ya my guys is the same. If there’s no wind he’ll just walk into a cloud and hang out until it disappears.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 1, 2020)

Blue power in starvation mode. Prob chop her down in 4 days or so.


----------



## cannapotimus (May 6, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> I’m gonna get some Sin gear going here soon. Prolly will be Raskal Berries and Strawberry Short Cookies. Wanna make something real strawberry and they both have the same White Strawberry mom. I grew Raskal Berries and def was strawberry terps


Did you end up getting any of the strawberry short cookies going? I’ve got some coming in the mail along with some blue lime pie, love to hear how yours are going.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Did you end up getting any of the strawberry short cookies going? I’ve got some coming in the mail along with some blue lime pie, love to hear how yours are going.


Not yet got it planned for this Sunday to drop them. Been so busy with with these cuts just haven’t had time but they def going down.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 15, 2020)

This is what happens when I give them veg time in hydro. Two of Sin’s Wedding Mints on the left, Orange Blossom Special back right and a small Purple Punch in front right. The 3 big girls are fully six foot four inches. Right now all my LEDs are at another location doing good work, this is my only remaining (ancient) 600w HID.
Also hunting through a Sin City freebie pack from OES, Grapefruit Romulan x SMC...some crazy-ass smells on them even before they are sexable.


...less than four weeks later

Breaking a lot of necks to keep them off the light fixture. Oopsie, I grew trees.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 15, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My buddy's German shepherd loves a good hit blown in the face but he knows his limit, lol. He'll come up when you get ready to hit the bud and put his nose in your face. Only for a hit maybe two but usually 1 gets him good!
> 
> Big buddies! The cbd definitely helps them though from all the dogs I've seen treated with it.


My old Dane Mastiff who lived past 12 years loved a single hit in just the same way. She really preferred bubble hash though.


----------



## Omkarananda (May 15, 2020)

Hope everyone’s doing good! Just checking in let you know that we have 3 Blue Petrol females over here that just went into 12/12 within the week. Still 2 more that haven’t shown sex yet...and I’m predicting they’re girls too. So expect some pics and descriptions in a couple months!


----------



## cannapotimus (May 16, 2020)

Just got some SSC and BLP in the mail with some alien OG x sin mint freebies. Can’t find much info on the alien og besides Cali connection carrying it. I assume it’s a Cali clone only sin city used?


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 10, 2020)

Blue Petrol- I have five total females, all short, dense, stocky plants like I posted before about the males I got. The structure has really short internodes, the buds look nice and frosty, the smell is sour fruity I would say.


----------



## F_Dupp (Jun 11, 2020)

Modified Mints


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 12, 2020)

Zummy bearz.... any info on this one guys?


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 13, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> Modified MintsView attachment 4592690


hows it smell ?


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 16, 2020)

Dude these guys got sooo much fire but no one talking hahahhah. Must be so good people are too gone to type


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 16, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> Dude these guys got sooo much fire but no one talking hahahhah. Must be so good people are too gone to type


Had to pull my Wedding Mints earlier than I would have liked, but it is still total fire. Hard to miss with Sin.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 16, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> Dude these guys got sooo much fire but no one talking hahahhah. Must be so good people are too gone to type


They ain't got that ig hype game so no one really is hip to them. They're good though for sure.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> They ain't got that ig hype game so no one really is hip to them. They're good though for sure.





710slickxx said:


> Dude these guys got sooo much fire but no one talking hahahhah. Must be so good people are too gone to type


You don't last as long they have with 0 bad rep and not be good. I have never grown a damn thing from these guys, but I have followed for many many years now and but for a few herm incidents these guys product is original, creative, and top shelf. In fact one of my most coveted strains I wanted to buy recently but had to pass on was their Key Lime Pie x X Gushers by cannarado. I don't think rado is using trash in his lines. Key Lime Pie was just one of many awesome releases from them. I don't have to have grown their product imo to see so few complaints and so much praise for years on end and know these cats got a quality product. I love Dewalt tools...but I know Milwaukee is awesome too.


----------



## TrixTa2G (Jun 18, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> I figured one of these would be up already but after searching through didn't find one. Did find a few thats asking for reccomendations and a couple about some issues with certain strains. Since there is no true info thread I figured I would start one. So go ahead everybody. Any and all info good or bad on SinCity strains is welcomed.
> 
> PS just want to get this out the way immediately. Yes I do test for them and I will in no way be offended at anyone results from the plants they got good or bad. Everything is not gonna be perfect but I have experienced good things from them so I will continue to test and grow their strains.





akhiymjames said:


> I figured one of these would be up already but after searching through didn't find one. Did find a few thats asking for reccomendations and a couple about some issues with certain strains. Since there is no true info thread I figured I would start one. So go ahead everybody. Any and all info good or bad on SinCity strains is welcomed.
> 
> PS just want to get this out the way immediately. Yes I do test for them and I will in no way be offended at anyone results from the plants they got good or bad. Everything is not gonna be perfect but I have experienced good things from them so I will continue to test and grow their strains.


I remember when i had 3,500 weed freinds on facebook 5+ yrs ago and there was the pre-legalization movement i got to know the owner of sincity seeds’ well he lived real close by to me too.. he had gottin stuck on the strain headband for 2 years.. even changed his license plate to headband” i was all stuck on the strain then too’ i was like what did you do? he said he moved on to other shyt lol.. i dunnu seemed like a cool family guy growin at his house rasien his kids in the game lol, he was into car audio to like me, think he had moved to Toronto from Detroit for a bit too.. never tried his strains though..


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 18, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Key Lime Pie was by Burning Bush Nurseries. It was a clone going around that was apparently Cookies related, but it smelled and looked nothing like it. Nice shiny, dark green leaves, does really well outside. Doesn't really smell much like lime though. It has a very creamy somewhat sweet and spicy aroma. Reminds me a lot of the Gelato 33, but with light green nugs instead of purple. Sin City made Blue Lime Pie with that cut, and it's easy to select for the KLP, just look for the shiny leaf plants.


Ohhh thank you for clearing that up. I definitely boggled the names. I am glad I chose to hold off on buying now because I would thought sin gear and never ran it when I found out.


----------



## cannapotimus (Jun 21, 2020)

Just cracked open the jar of endangered cookies that’s had a couple month cure on it, really nice smoke. Classic cookie taste with some really nice chololate undertones. 6 or 7 for potency but taste is a 10 for sure.


----------



## Deach (Jun 21, 2020)

I took a chance on Cancer's nightmare a few years ago, because I wanted to try CBD, and lucked out. I haven't a clue if there is any CBD in them, but I love the high and the taste (dirt/citrus). I've purchased many CN seeds since, and somehow got a pack where only a few sprouted, curled up and did nothing. Sincity confirmed my pack to be legit, offered to help out and changed their minds I guess. No word anymore, pretty frustrating, I'm not made of money, I don't sell I just consume it. That being said, CN is a keeper for me.

Tried Power Nap last year 2 fems out of 4, both of those hermied. Nice flavor, same citrus as the CN, kind of like orange crush. I'm guessing that comes from the White Nightmare. Good high, but I'll have to explore it more someday.

1 of 4 of my Platinum delights turned out to be female last year. Really nice purple and the plant had one of the most beautiful forms I have seen. Very dense nugs, I like it for sleep. Looking forward to popping the rest someday.

Tried Blue lime pie, kept trying to pop them last year and only one out of about 8 germinated, which turned out to be female thank god. Still, it didn't get very big because it sprouted around mid July. Seemed pretty good but didn't get enough of a sample to know for sure. This year 3 more popped, the leaves were a tad mutated to begin with but looking better now. I have high hopes on this one, have read great things about it. 

Putting off Tangerine power another year, trying some DNA genetics Citrus strains instead.

I'm an outdoor grower BTW. Looks like I've had super bad luck at times with some of these seeds or I just suck at germinating. But as my Sincity seeds failed, I had no problem with the other breeders I have used, at all. The difference being, I believe, is that I must have older seeds, and that my Sincity seeds couldn't stand the test of time. I want more CN and will probably gamble on them, but now I have a fear to purchase, and as I found out, they don't stand behind them


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 21, 2020)

Deach said:


> I took a chance on Cancer's nightmare a few years ago, because I wanted to try CBD, and lucked out. I haven't a clue if there is any CBD in them, but I love the high and the taste (dirt/citrus). I've purchased many CN seeds since, and somehow got a pack where only a few sprouted, curled up and did nothing. Sincity confirmed my pack to be legit, offered to help out and changed their minds I guess. No word anymore, pretty frustrating, I'm not made of money, I don't sell I just consume it. That being said, CN is a keeper for me.
> 
> Tried Power Nap last year 2 fems out of 4, both of those hermied. Nice flavor, same citrus as the CN, kind of like orange crush. I'm guessing that comes from the White Nightmare. Good high, but I'll have to explore it more someday.
> 
> ...


Sin city seeds like that tangerine power and cancer's nightmare are from 2014-2015. I've ran a pack of the tang pow and it's a good cross with great orange/fruit punch smells. But flavor was more orange creamsicle which I didn't prefer, others liked it a bit though.

I like the orange fruit terps/flavor. Which when I used a tang pow male I did find in some of the offspring of some of those crosses.


----------



## cannapotimus (Jun 21, 2020)

Deach said:


> I took a chance on Cancer's nightmare a few years ago, because I wanted to try CBD, and lucked out. I haven't a clue if there is any CBD in them, but I love the high and the taste (dirt/citrus). I've purchased many CN seeds since, and somehow got a pack where only a few sprouted, curled up and did nothing. Sincity confirmed my pack to be legit, offered to help out and changed their minds I guess. No word anymore, pretty frustrating, I'm not made of money, I don't sell I just consume it. That being said, CN is a keeper for me.
> 
> Tried Power Nap last year 2 fems out of 4, both of those hermied. Nice flavor, same citrus as the CN, kind of like orange crush. I'm guessing that comes from the White Nightmare. Good high, but I'll have to explore it more someday.
> 
> ...


To be honest I’d look into how you’re germinating them. I just popped 5 blue lime pie and 5 strawberry short cookies(2017 release). One of the strawberry short cookies didn’t break ground and one petered out but that was my fault. All 5 of the blue lime pie were above ground in 36 hours though. That one was the only one of around 40 seeds from them that wouldn’t go. Not a knock on you just maybe something to look into. Could just be bad luck though.


----------



## Deach (Jun 21, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> To be honest I’d look into how you’re germinating them. I just popped 5 blue lime pie and 5 strawberry short cookies(2017 release). One of the strawberry short cookies didn’t break ground and one petered out but that was my fault. All 5 of the blue lime pie were above ground in 36 hours though. That one was the only one of around 40 seeds from them that wouldn’t go. Not a knock on you just maybe something to look into. Could just be bad luck though.


I agree cannapotimus, I would think the same thing as yourself. I've been growing for 30 years now, and alongside the Sincity gear, all of my Mr Nice, ThSeeds, DNA genetics and Hazeman and CBD Crew seeds sprouted and are doing well. I try around 10-15 new strains every season. From my experience, Sincity seeds are the biggest healthiest and fastest sprouting seeds I have used, except in these cases. I wish breeders would put release dates on their packs


----------



## cannapotimus (Jun 21, 2020)

I agree, I didn’t expect 100% from the 2017 release but I didn’t really go the extra mile either. I just pop them in a cup full of soil when the byodynamic calendar says so, mist them and 95%+ come up.


----------



## Deach (Jun 21, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> I agree, I didn’t expect 100% from the 2017 release but I didn’t really go the extra mile either. I just pop them in a cup full of soil when the byodynamic calendar says so, mist them and 95%+ come up.


What really bothers me is I was told they would take care of it then nothing. It sounded sincere, maybe one of them felt that way and someone else over there didn't. In the end, I wind up with no CN this year. I still love the genetics though and don't mind admitting it


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 22, 2020)

Blue Petrol
Mine smell sour, lemony, and have really tight structure. Chopping 3 today
I’m really excited to smoke these!


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 22, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> They ain't got that ig hype game so no one really is hip to them. They're good though for sure.



Welp, take it from me.... that zummy bearz is short and fat in veg. Looking amazing.


----------



## cannapotimus (Jun 23, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> Welp, take it from me.... that zummy bearz is short and fat in veg. Looking amazing.


How many are you running? I ordered a pack the other day that should be arriving this week. Really hopeful for some watermelon terps.


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 24, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> How many are you running? I ordered a pack the other day that should be arriving this week. Really hopeful for some watermelon terps.


Just one. Im looking to do pollen chucks with it. I am looking for candidates to mix with TDS uptown brown


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 24, 2020)

I do know that i have seen dying breed using watermelon zumzum in something. Hopefully thats a good signal.


----------



## cannapotimus (Jun 24, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> I do know that i have seen dying breed using watermelon zumzum in something. Hopefully thats a good signal.


Do you know who the original breeder is of watermelon zum zum is? I was thinking it was dying breed for some reason


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 25, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Do you know who the original breeder is of watermelon zum zum is? I was thinking it was dying breed for some reason



i wish. i cant even get a lil sneak peak pic of the shit. imma just die from suspense


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 25, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> They ain't got that ig hype game so no one really is hip to them. They're good though for sure.


They were hyped like 5 yrs ago and kinda fell off.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi everyone! Been smoking on my Blue Petrols. I’ve tried three so far and I have two left that went into flower later. Mine are tasting like a lemon cookie or lemon pound cake. They have some skunky smell on top of that. The high is more indica, but it doesn’t make me too sleepy during the day. I’m happy with this strain. Happy growing! Love to you!


----------



## coppershot (Jul 3, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> They were hyped like 5 yrs ago and kinda fell off.


It is interesting though, cause I don't recollect (I may stand corrected) them having any issues, fights with other breeders, herms and so on. 

I wonder why they kinda fall off, lack of promotion or social media presence?

I want the blue lime pie from them.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 3, 2020)

They released some collectors boxes. 100 packs/strains, some in bulk packs, in a custom pelican case with a custom glass bong. $10k and it’s yours. Honestly it’s not that bad of a deal, some rare packs in there that could probably fetch $500 to $1k on their own.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 3, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> They released some collectors boxes. 100 packs/strains, some in bulk packs, in a custom pelican case with a custom glass bong. $10k and it’s yours. Honestly it’s not that bad of a deal, some rare packs in there that could probably fetch $500 to $1k on their own.


It's a great way to clear out inventory.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 4, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It's a great way to clear out inventory.


most of the packs are not available so definitely not that, some are 8 or 9 yrs old. Thought it was interesting to see a breeder offer up everything they ever made in one shot. We’ll Have to see how many people cough up the 10k


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 4, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> most of the packs are not available so definitely not that, some are 8 or 9 yrs old. Thought it was interesting to see a breeder offer up everything they ever made in one shot. We’ll Have to see how many people cough up the 10k


I meant their personal inventory, not like a clearance sale type deal. 

If you got the dough it should be worth it.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 5, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I meant their personal inventory, not like a clearance sale type deal.
> 
> If you got the dough it should be worth it.


How many beans per..like he mentions bulk packs but is there a grand total beans per box guaranteed? Like id hate to spend 10k and find out 5pks are bulk and rest are 12 per pack


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 5, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> How many beans per..like he mentions bulk packs but is there a grand total beans per box guaranteed? Like id hate to spend 10k and find out 5pks are bulk and rest are 12 per pack


They have different bulk packs in each box. I think there’s like 5 bulk packs. Over 2100 seeds total.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 5, 2020)

coppershot said:


> It is interesting though, cause I don't recollect (I may stand corrected) them having any issues, fights with other breeders, herms and so on.
> 
> I wonder why they kinda fall off, lack of promotion or social media presence?
> 
> I want the blue lime pie from them.


They started BAM which was a group of dispensaries. Sounds like they had a falling out with their business partners with that venture and started focusing on making seeds again.


----------



## coppershot (Jul 5, 2020)

Thefarmer12 said:


> They started BAM which was a group of dispensaries. Sounds like they had a falling out with their business partners with that venture and started focusing on making seeds again.


That's too bad, but it seems that fallout often occurs in this business. Nevertheless, they should spend more time and energy on seeds and the promotion of their brand, so it's good to hear that is their focus. I would say that they are one of the more underrated companies out there.


----------



## elephantSea (Jul 7, 2020)

this one. I'm gonna keep this one. Blue Petrol, ~2 more weeks.


----------



## Ganjihad (Jul 7, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody have any old Sin City gear like Sequoia strawberry?


I do have some of those still, completely forgot about them. I grew a few of them out, heavy fielders like alot of the strawberry strains, low maintenance strain.

Their key lime cake was one of the best plants I've grown. I'll have to see if I have any more of those also.

Damnit, I was trying not to pop any more seeds.


----------



## elephantSea (Jul 12, 2020)

blue petrol. first seed I popped in the pack.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm popping a pack of blue mintz soon...will post some pics back here when I'm up and running


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> They ain't got that ig hype game so no one really is hip to them. They're good though for sure.


That might be a good thing keep it on the DL


----------



## GODWORK (Jul 15, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> i wish. i cant even get a lil sneak peak pic of the shit. imma just die from suspense


Yo. You still got access to the uptown haze seeds?? If so PM ME.


----------



## Apalchen (Jul 18, 2020)

Romulan x sin mints

Romulan x sin mints 

Alien OG x sin mints

Wedding mints


I have more of each strain but way too much to trim to get pictures of em all and try to keep em straight name wise to post right now. These are on day 66 and even tho the random plant could use a few more days they are getting the chop so I can stay on schedule. They have been flushing for 14 days now. I have already trimmed up what I thought was a small wedding mints and even though she was small she was over my per plant goal. Weighed as much as some of my bigger plants trimmed so far. Denser nugs. 

I will say that gas pump was a total disappointment out of 5 females I had 3 Herm early on so they got tossed out. 2 made it to finish but by appearance don't look to be anything special. One could be fire but I don't care for the bud structure, small thin spears. The other is less dense than most and that for me means it's not a keeper.

I love sin city seeds though. My whole room next run is gonna be modified mints clones from my mother Ive had for a couple years now. Still my hands down favorite smoke I've ever found. I gotta sort through this last run for more mothers but won't know til the smoke test and seeing how they weigh out what I'm keeping. I had 44 plants at the end of the run that went full term, all from seed. So lots of smoking and testing to see what's gonna stay around as new mom's. 

This wasn't my best run I was in a new spot and didn't have AC for half the run. I also had to over veg a bit to correct health issues due to my new well water. I haven't even made a dent in cutting and trimming yet but considering the circumstances and being all from seed I'm rather pleased with what I'm seeing quality and weight wise.


----------



## cannapotimus (Aug 2, 2020)

Some blue lime pie getting some nice colours at 8 weeks. Only got one female of 8 this run so it’s not much to go off, but I’m definitely pleased. Can’t really pick up on any lime but it has some nice berry Kush scent to it. I won’t be checking Trich’s for at least another week but all in all another good sin city offering for sure.


----------



## 710slickxx (Aug 3, 2020)

GODWORK said:


> Yo. You still got access to the uptown haze seeds?? If so PM ME.


Ooo i do.


----------



## GODWORK (Aug 4, 2020)

Nice. Let me know whats up...


----------



## 710slickxx (Aug 5, 2020)

GODWORK said:


> Nice. Let me know whats up...


U got it!


I got pollen chuck plans coming so if you got a strain you want done lmk


----------



## GODWORK (Aug 5, 2020)

Cool...

Ill add you to my follow list to keep up with the updates.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 6, 2020)

How is the blue power? Seen some good reviews, wanted to see if there is anyone around that has ran it lately. I have a pack of sinmintz x blue power, I am probably going to run a full pack soon.


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> How is the blue power? Seen some good reviews, wanted to see if there is anyone around that has ran it lately. I have a pack of sinmintz x blue power, I am probably going to run a full pack soon.


I just popped a couple Blue Power...literally two lol. I just grew some Blue Petrols too and mine turned out really good. They have a lemon filled donut kinda flavor with some skunkiness and mine are really potent and make you sleepy. I’m bad about popping little twosies instead of whole packs.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 6, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> I just popped a couple Blue Power...literally two lol. I just grew some Blue Petrols too and mine turned out really good. They have a lemon filled donut kinda flavor with some skunkiness and mine are really potent and make you sleepy. I’m bad about popping little twosies instead of whole packs.


Lemon filled-donut- kinda flavors sounds good to me, lol. Key thing is you said flavors, you seed a lot of people all over this board talk about the smell of the bud which sometimes doesn't correlate to the taste and flavor of bud. That's good news if you only popped 2 beans and had good phenos as well.


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Lemon filled-donut- kinda flavors sounds good to me, lol. Key thing is you said flavors, you seed a lot of people all over this board talk about the smell of the bud which sometimes doesn't correlate to the taste and flavor of bud. That's good news if you only popped 2 beans and had good phenos as well.


Well the Blue Petrols I popped like four the first time and got all males. Then popped like 6 and got 3 females out of that. Got 2 beans left and 2 cuts. And yes they taste. They actually smell in the tent more like skittles candy. We’re going to run both again and pick our keeper and probably breed her. I see why Sin City used a BP male. If I could make one improvement on the BP it would be the bud size. The structure is really tight and it’s fast in flower. I’m hoping for some blueberry flavors in the Blue Power...and I think it might be a low yielder too from what I’ve read. I popped a couple seeds of a couple other strains from other breeders too on a berry mission I’ll update here when there’s more going on with them. Hope you find a good keeper in your pack!


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 6, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Well the Blue Petrols I popped like four the first time and got all males. Then popped like 6 and got 3 females out of that. Got 2 beans left and 2 cuts. And yes they taste. They actually smell in the tent more like skittles candy. We’re going to run both again and pick our keeper and probably breed her. I see why Sin City used a BP male. If I could make one improvement on the BP it would be the bud size. The structure is really tight and it’s fast in flower. I’m hoping for some blueberry flavors in the Blue Power...and I think it might be a low yielder too from what I’ve read. I popped a couple seeds of a couple other strains from other breeders too on a berry mission I’ll update here when there’s more going on with them. Hope you find a good keeper in your pack!


Thanks dude, you as well. I'll post in here once I get them going.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 9, 2020)

subbing.


----------



## 710slickxx (Aug 15, 2020)

ok guys im back. Those zummy bearz are fucking insane. Its like the gas is there but the fruit is overwhelming. HEAVY MELON AND BLUEBERRY with that intoxicating gas smell as a reminder to whats really going on


----------



## cannapotimus (Aug 16, 2020)

Blue lime pie harvested at 70 days.All cloudy trichs maybe 3-5% Amber. Probably could’ve gone a couple more days.


----------



## cannapotimus (Aug 16, 2020)

Same plant but I finally got a cheap macro lense for a little better picture quality. (dead leaf tips in second photo not bananas)


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 20, 2020)

Here’s some Blue Petrol bud shots, with flash and without. Got a clone that is almost ready for chop and I’ll take a pic of that when I take it out. Also still have a couple of Blue Power seedlings and some Soco Cookies seedlings so maybe we’ll get some females. The Blue Petrol is really nice. The pheno that I’m going to keep (at least for a now) has a little of the lemon and more of the gas and it is good and potent. Not a super sleepy. I know I’ve already posted about the petrol but can’t remember if I took pics. The plants grow compact and don’t have much stretch after flower starts. You want to grow these out really big for a good yield bc the buds themselves are small.


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 23, 2020)

Blue Petrol day 62 of 12/12 this one tastes like lemon filled donuts with skunk. The one I’m keeping has that flavor a little more of the skunk fumes. Both good


----------



## Snowback (Aug 25, 2020)

That's a nice, clean green color to her.


----------



## DGCloud (Oct 22, 2020)

I bought some seeds from GLO of there sin mint cookies fem and a pack of modified cookies. Sin mint cookies came fine and all seeds seemed to be fine! The modified cookies however came with a sprouted dry seed In it, root poping out and sprouted!!!! Makes me question how there seeds were stored. I Emailed GLO seedbank and he told me to contact sin city about it. Reached out to sincity on instagram and they got back. I told them about the seeds and wondered if the pack was stored correctly? I don't want a pack of duds. I even asked if I can send this pack back and get a better one. They told me they cannot because I did not purchase directly from them. They did however said they would replace that ONE seed. I said it's better than nothing! They didn't even send me that one bean!!! I hit them up and asked if they ever sent that bean and they never got back!!!! I feel that whoever I spoke with is just a greedy punk. Honestly not gonna be buying from there seedbank just because there is no customer satisfaction. They will take your money but if the beans don't sprout they are gonna dodge you! I'm not a hater I'm just putting my experience with them out there!!!! Hope this helps some1.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 22, 2020)

I've heard enough shady shit about GLO over the past couple of years to know to avoid them.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 22, 2020)

DGCloud said:


> I bought some seeds from GLO of there sin mint cookies fem and a pack of modified cookies. Sin mint cookies came fine and all seeds seemed to be fine! The modified cookies however came with a sprouted dry seed In it, root poping out and sprouted!!!! Makes me question how there seeds were stored. I Emailed GLO seedbank and he told me to contact sin city about it. Reached out to sincity on instagram and they got back. I told them about the seeds and wondered if the pack was stored correctly? I don't want a pack of duds. I even asked if I can send this pack back and get a better one. They told me they cannot because I did not purchase directly from them. They did however said they would replace that ONE seed. I said it's better than nothing! They didn't even send me that one bean!!! I hit them up and asked if they ever sent that bean and they never got back!!!! I feel that whoever I spoke with is just a greedy punk. Honestly not gonna be buying from there seedbank just because there is no customer satisfaction. They will take your money but if the beans don't sprout they are gonna dodge you! I'm not a hater I'm just putting my experience with them out there!!!! Hope this helps some1.


I wouldn't be crying over 1 seed. I would be crying if 50% more of the pack didn't germinate. Most breeders, give 10 seeds and +(2) extra to for a total of 12 seeds. 

So germinate the pack and see what happens. 



Tripping With Rocks said:


> I've heard enough shady shit about GLO over the past couple of years to know to avoid them.


Lol dude said he heard... Green line Organics has good bogo deals. He is slow to send out orders, I will say that as I posted that not to long ago.


----------



## DGCloud (Oct 22, 2020)

I wanted a different pack for sure but they said they wouldn't replace it. Idk what's up with GLO but he said he was gonna reach out to sincity about it. If sin doesn't replace it I hope GLO does! I don't make a lot of money so when I buy something I hope it's worth it. Maybe the other seeds are good maybe not, but I would like all my seeds to be good. Not one missing and pack not stored correctly. Anyways just my experience. There strains look awesome that's why i bought from them but there customer service not helpful at all. So prob the first and my last time buying from them cause of that.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 22, 2020)

DGCloud said:


> I wanted a different pack for sure but they said they wouldn't replace it. Idk what's up with GLO but he said he was gonna reach out to sincity about it. If sin doesn't replace it I hope GLO does! I don't make a lot of money so when I buy something I hope it's worth it. Maybe the other seeds are good maybe not, but I would like all my seeds to be good. Not one missing and pack not stored correctly. Anyways just my experience. There strains look awesome that's why i bought from them but there customer service not helpful at all. So prob the first and my last time buying from them cause of that.


The other seeds are most likely fine, even that split bean may still germinate. 

I've had fresh beans right off the plant that are split like that one you showed so I tried to germinate them and to my surprise it still germinated and grew fine.

The other beans should be totally fine.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 22, 2020)

DGCloud said:


> I wanted a different pack for sure but they said they wouldn't replace it. Idk what's up with GLO but he said he was gonna reach out to sincity about it. If sin doesn't replace it I hope GLO does! I don't make a lot of money so when I buy something I hope it's worth it. Maybe the other seeds are good maybe not, but I would like all my seeds to be good. Not one missing and pack not stored correctly. Anyways just my experience. There strains look awesome that's why i bought from them but there customer service not helpful at all. So prob the first and my last time buying from them cause of that.


From experience you sound like a newer grower.. If you are ready to grow out the seeds, I'd drop them or the one by itself in a shot glass I'm water, and some h202.


----------



## DGCloud (Oct 22, 2020)

I can't grow right now because the landlord said I can't grow at the place I'm renting I've signed a 1 year lease so waiting till I'm done with the lease to move to a another place! Not gonna deny that I'm a beginner because we all have room to learn. I just hope the beans do germinate when the time comes. I'm not knocking there hear I'm just telling my experience With there company. They got good gear I can't deny that, that's why I bought there stuff. Again I'm just putting in piece about my experience with there company.


----------



## DGCloud (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks @thenotsoesoteric i hope they do germinate if not it'll just be my loss. That's all im trying to say not here to cause any problems. This is a forum for sincity so I'm just putting my piece out there. Wish everyone good luck with there gear as well. Stay blessed RIU.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 22, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I wouldn't be crying over 1 seed.


That's what I was thinking. Most of those seeds look ok and healthy. If you bitch about 1 seed there most likely just going to ignore you man, not shitting on you or anything but 1 seed is not a big deal, everything I've got from sin city is always top notch and they're one of the most reasonably prices seed companies around that have absolute fire strains.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 22, 2020)

Speaking of which- what from sincity should I pop next out of these packs?

Luxor
Nightmare cookies
Bluemintz
Sin Valley OG


----------



## cannapotimus (Oct 22, 2020)

They are the only breeders I’ve ordered from that has 15 seeds instead of 10-12


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 22, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Speaking of which- what from sincity should I pop next out of these packs?
> 
> Luxor
> Nightmare cookies
> ...


Bluemintz


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 22, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Bluemintz


Ok, ok, I was leaning towards the luxor and nightmare but maybe will go for the bluemintz, its a somewhat newer strain as well


----------



## DGCloud (Oct 22, 2020)

Has anyone grown out the modified cookies, or sinmint cookies? Would love some feed back!


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 22, 2020)

DGCloud said:


> Has anyone grown out the modified cookies, or sinmint cookies? Would love some feed back!


Sinmint cookies is awesome flower. There's a reason that's been sincitys flagship strains for years. You can't go wrong with any of their cookies strain, sinmint cookies is one of the best crosses of the original girl scout cookies.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 23, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Lol dude said he heard... Green line Organics has good bogo deals. He is slow to send out orders, I will say that as I posted that not to long ago.


Cool. I'll just stick to banks that I know are going to send me the seeds I ordered, and in a timely fashion.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 25, 2020)

If anyone's is looking to buy beans(I'm taking some time off) the new sincity strains papaya power(papayax blue power) and bluntz( runtz x blue power) look great, you could find some keepers in those packs.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 25, 2020)

Phenohut dropped a bunch of sinmint crosses that are older with the newer stuff but I was thinking of getting either the breath mints or wedding mints idk a lot of options not sure what to get lol.


----------



## Deach (Oct 26, 2020)

Three sisters! Cancers Nightmare, my alltime favorite for the last 4 years or so. I almost didn't get any at all this year, so they are my miracle plants. the yellow one on the far right, came from an unopened pack, was the only one that sprouted, and still, it actually did nothing for a month, sat there as a sprout for a whole month. I was desperate for something to happen and it finally did. I kept it ina fabric pot in case it turned out to be a male (that's what I was hoping for, so I could make more seeds). Meanwhile the only Cancers Nightmare I could find at the time were singles from Discreet Seedbank, I bought 2 fems and they worked as well, despite being late in the season. I grow on the east coast of Canada, this strain does very well in the cold and seems to be mould proof


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 26, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Phenohut dropped a bunch of sinmint crosses that are older with the newer stuff but I was thinking of getting either the breath mints or wedding mints idk a lot of options not sure what to get lol.


Ya I saw they got decent of fems they released


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I saw they got decent of fems they released


Yea I was looking at the vanilla gelato or the face on fire...but the platinum delight or breath mints for regs can only get 1 gonna have to flip a coin or something.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 26, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Yea I was looking at the vanilla gelato or the face on fire...but the platinum delight or breath mints for regs can only get 1 gonna have to flip a coin or something.


I personally go with regs most of the time, but I was looking for some quality fem packs to pop in my main flower room so as not to decrease my yields with phenohunting and having to cull males. I have another space for just hunting reg packs now. I have some clearwater fem packs and thinking about snagging some wyeast fems, or now even some sincity, wanted to get sincity sinmint cookie fems but they sold out on glo pretty quickly.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 26, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Yea I was looking at the vanilla gelato or the face on fire...but the platinum delight or breath mints for regs can only get 1 gonna have to flip a coin or something.


I like all those you mentioned, I can't buy anymore seeds for awhile, I've spent way to much past year. I get on a tear breezing the seedbanks sometimes, lol. Wedding mints and dosi mints look great. Hinestly just flip a coin you can't go wrong with sincity.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I personally go with regs most of the time, but I was looking for some quality fem packs to pop in my main flower room so as not to decrease my yields with phenohunting and having to cull males. I have another space for just hunting reg packs now. I have some clearwater fem packs and thinking about snagging some wyeast fems, or now even some sincity, wanted to get sincity sinmint cookie fems but they sold out on glo pretty quickly.


Yea I really just want some of the sinmint crosses But like you said just regs.. solfire has some crazy good fems brother I got my pics in that thread.. think I’m going to stick with the breath mints or maybe the blueberry mints lol I hate having 100 options.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 30, 2020)

Well I went with the wedding mints should be here sometime next week. Probably pop 6 in a couple weeks.


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 8, 2020)

Anybody ran these about to purchase I think?

Sound a match made by the gods 
Gelato 33 X Blue Power

Are sincity good for fems? Any help would be appreciate and pictures of course


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Nov 8, 2020)

Grabbed two packs of the blue power x sin mint cookies. I germinated two seeds along with a bunch of other gear. Ended up with two females one really vigorous stanky female, and a second super slow growing pheno... wider leaves, no lateral growth i am assuming its cookie dom and thats not what I'm after and needed to kill off a few plants. So I have the one blue power leaner vegging now should be a stunner in flower. Will take clones even tho I have plenty more seeds to look thru. These are impressive plants both showed crystals on the leaves at young age. Grab the blue power crosses while they are available


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Nov 8, 2020)

And for anyone who gasps at me killing a cookie leaning plant, I bought these cause they are (blue power x gsc) x blue power
I was hoping for blue power type plants with some added traits of cookies like thrichome abundance


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm dissapointed to say blue petrol was probably my least favorite of any sin city strain i've run. But the alien sinmint freebies I got with them definitely made them worth it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2020)

My bro has a couple dosimint seedlings going and they're beast. He did 1 outdoor and buds were super chunky. Ill get pics up once they get flowering.


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My bro has a couple dosimint seedlings going and they're beast. He did 1 outdoor and buds were super chunky. Ill get pics up once they get flowering.


I bet. these alien sinmint's chunked out real well. almost no stretch, but they were falling over at 4 weeks in. really happy with the yield. not sure on the nose yet, but it's very medicinal and blue. we'll see how she finishes out.


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 9, 2020)

elephantSea said:


> I'm dissapointed to say blue petrol was probably my least favorite of any sin city strain i've run. But the alien sinmint freebies I got with them definitely made them worth it.
> 
> View attachment 4737224


Same my Blue Petrols aren’t really keepers bc of yield. Small flowers but it is potent and it has a good flavor


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 9, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Same my Blue Petrols aren’t really keepers bc of yield. Small flowers but it is potent and it has a good flavor


I dont have a problem with yield being low, just as long as I want to smoke it. but there's nothing about the blue petrol I like. they all have a really dusty, musky, attic, smell to them that comes through in the smoke. It has lemon underneath, but it's just not something I like, its not pleasant imo. I would much rather grow blue power, some tahoe, or sfv


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 10, 2020)

Mine do taste great, with the lemon and some other flavor that idk what to call, but not a musty old attic smell at all. They’re just so leafy. I got some Blue Power too lol! I think I have a B Power in flower right now, but the label got lost a while back but I kept the plant. So I just call it the “Mystery” plant now.


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 10, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Mine do taste great, with the lemon and some other flavor that idk what to call, but not a musty old attic smell at all. They’re just so leafy. I got some Blue Power too lol! I think I have a B Power in flower right now, but the label got lost a while back but I kept the plant. So I just call it the “Mystery” plant now.


nice! I'm a big blue power fan. keep that around for a while if you can!


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 12, 2020)

Advice guys, basically I ordered the vanilla gelato authorised uk seed vendor!

You are given a option for a shipping address! Due to my own personal life I have stuff to a different place never once has a company sent the items to billing address!

I have evidence of the sales of the shipping and billing address is on the invoice!

he said due to fraud he couldn’t sent them to that address but it weren’t an online transaction so I found out that’s untrue!

basically he sent the seeds to wrong address, and wants to either stomach it or pay him again! Even though he a chance to email me the day before when I had emailed him?

so one how do I contact sincity?

And 2 can’t be right can it! Specially when I got 3 emails clearly saying my shipping address? And i paid by transfer

very angry and upset because money is tight someone had them on my funds and there nothing I could of done about it


----------



## Deach (Nov 12, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> Advice guys, basically I ordered the vanilla gelato authorised uk seed vendor!
> 
> You are given a option for a shipping address! Due to my own personal life I have stuff to a different place never once has a company sent the items to billing address!
> 
> ...


Best way to contact SinCity is through instagram. I haven't had much luck with them helping me out with duds for seeds, maybe you'll have better luck


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> Advice guys, basically I ordered the vanilla gelato authorised uk seed vendor!
> 
> You are given a option for a shipping address! Due to my own personal life I have stuff to a different place never once has a company sent the items to billing address!
> 
> ...


Why would you contact sin city though? You said you bought them from an authorized dealer so you should handle the matter through them. Reaching out to the breeder seems unfair to the breeders. They're not at fault.


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 12, 2020)

Deach said:


> Best way to contact SinCity is through instagram. I haven't had much luck with them helping me out with duds for seeds, maybe you'll have better luck


sent an email see what they say


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why would you contact sin city though? You said you bought them from an authorized dealer so you should handle the matter through them. Reaching out to the breeder seems unfair to the breeders. They're not at fault.





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why would you contact sin city though? You said you bought them from an authorized dealer so you should handle the matter through them. Reaching out to the breeder seems unfair to the breeders. They're not at fault.


I agree it’s not sins fault!

but how about it happening to others! 100 may not be a lot to most but it is to some, and it’s not a guy down the road with sins gear!

why if this happens to me should it happen to others lol! Got some one selling items for you and upsetting customers you have a right to know!

why should I? Or anybody else lose there money and have shit sent to wrong places And then have to purchase again?

200 for 7 fems seeds! Maybe sin might care about his customers and will want to ensure they are getting what they pay for! What good is a vendor that can’t ensure they can put the right a label on one parcel!


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 12, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> I agree it’s not sins fault!
> 
> but how about it happening to others! 100 may not be a lot to most but it is to some, and it’s not a guy down the road with sins gear!
> 
> ...


Why dont you tell us who the seller is. There are a bunch of us vendors still waiting for some of these drops, so an overseas vendor have them?


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 12, 2020)

Like I said it’s the only uk authorised vender and tbf I will wait for a response from sincity on it as it was from the limited drop! And if it’s not sorted I will be putting the name up because it’s not on, people shouldn’t have to buy things twice because of vendors in no industry it’s makes sense or happens people just say well... I did my part perfect... 

Just complete lazy lack of care, but quick to want to money and take it joke


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2020)

I still don't get how its on sin city...


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I still don't get how its on sin city...


I don’t get how stupid one person can be,
An already there on it tbf!

It’s not sin fault you! It’s there product there reputation that get fucked over when this shit happens!

I had compound seeds lost in the post from the USA.. showed compound I have 3 packs of caramel apple gelato instead of 1 from compound themselves!

Weren’t there fault, an in truth one pack of seeds or my money back would of been fine!

But back in the day there this thing called good will and giving a fuck about the community! And ensuring everyone looked after!

Sin don’t owe me shit, but would be nice and no harm in going to the vender who is and will be selling there product and try and help to resolve it as without sin no seeds, so that has some authority, and from sin point view they want happy customers! Your kinda how this sin fault misses the whole point and the reason why the game like it is today man!

We have an duty to look out for each other, we all know how vendors can be, so when you email call first then get lies and poor service, you try and go to the top of ladder, specially with proof and chain of evidence! I am sure don’t want people dealing with the issues I had buying seeds in good faith! Not like they where 20 quid mate! I played by the vendors rules now outta pocket how that even an outcome! So what can’t I ask for a bit of help before dishing out another 100! Lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> I don’t get how stupid one person can be,
> An already there on it tbf!
> 
> It’s not sin fault you! It’s there product there reputation that get fucked over when this shit happens!
> ...


Tldr

I lost $180 for a pack of serious seed's ak47 because gypsy nirvana stole my cash. Never once did I try contacting serious seeds about the loss. And that was 2008 so that $180 would be more like 2 bills nowadays.


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Tldr
> 
> I lost $180 for a pack of serious seed's ak47 because gypsy nirvana stole my cash. Never once did I try contacting serious seeds about the loss. And that was 2008 so that $180 would be more like 2 bills nowadays.


Yea but that’s it mate that’s what you did!

but like I say real recognise real, and should get sorted now regards your opinion!

People work hard in this industry as growers and breeders! Only the true passionate skilled ones are going to survive going forward!

but that comes in how you set your standards with genetics and again making sure people look after your reputation! Plenty of people selling beans so like anything you want people to come back! Sin won’t or need people causing shit selling there product or they just sell them direct themselves!


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 12, 2020)

I don’t see how posting about it on the seed and strain reviews on a forum is going to help you. They sold the seeds to a seedbank, who owns the seeds at that point If the seedbank mails them to the wrong address or stores them improperly then that’s on the seedbank. The breeder can’t be expected to take care of another business’ problems. You need to take it up with the seedbank. And maybe also stop to think about how business works. When I order addidas shoes from Bob’s Shoe Shack and they get lost in the mail, I don’t call adidas about it, I call Bob’s Shoe Shack because that’s who I bought them from and who shipped them.


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 12, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> I don’t see how posting about it on the seed and strain reviews on a forum is going to help you. They sold the seeds to a seedbank, who owns the seeds at that point If the seedbank mails them to the wrong address or stores them improperly then that’s on the seedbank. The breeder can’t be expected to take care of another business’ problems. You need to take it up with the seedbank. And maybe also stop to think about how business works. When I order addidas shoes from Bob’s Shoe Shack and they get lost in the mail, I don’t call adidas about it, I call Bob’s Shoe Shack because that’s who I bought them from and who shipped them.


I work at Mercedes selling cars if I fuck up then Merc fucks me. I am third party I don’t work for merc but for a company who sell it!

I buy phone off 02 but from Carphone warehouse 3rd party vendor which I done before I had problems o2 stepped and helped sort it!

It’s comes down to this smart arses sorry for yaming up the thread! With things that could happened to others, if sin sort it for me what did I lose nothing more, what I have gained maybe my seeds back or my money!
At worst I highlight the vendor so others don’t have the same problems!

but less of the it ain’t sins fault because I never said it was! But as stated before with all this shit that’s goes on, this shouldn’t be happing and if it we should as community help each other!

your more than welcome to disagree with that! And I by posting I was inbox an email address which has already helpful! Why thought Forum was here for?

Not like it’s bursting journal snippets and reviews atm so what’s your point!

maybe at some point when resolved I can get posting my plants as I do on forums on with plants I am growing!


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 12, 2020)

I’ll be popping mine soon ...got these last week. Was going to get that vanilla gelato but went with these instead. Might pick up a pack of breath mints or the vanilla gelato in a week or so.


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 12, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> I don’t see how posting about it on the seed and strain reviews on a forum is going to help you. They sold the seeds to a seedbank, who owns the seeds at that point If the seedbank mails them to the wrong address or stores them improperly then that’s on the seedbank. The breeder can’t be expected to take care of another business’ problems. You need to take it up with the seedbank. And maybe also stop to think about how business works. When I order addidas shoes from Bob’s Shoe Shack and they get lost in the mail, I don’t call adidas about it, I call Bob’s Shoe Shack because that’s who I bought them from and who shipped them.





MInewgrow said:


> I’ll be popping mine soon ...got these last week. Was going to get that vanilla gelato but went with these instead. Might pick up a pack of breath mints or the vanilla gelato in a week or so.
> View attachment 4740899
> View attachment 4740900


either way I will be growing them gelato 33 x blue powers but the breathe mints where in my mind to bro nice pick


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 12, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> either way I will be growing them gelato 33 x blue powers but the breathe mints where in my mind to bro nice pick


Thanks brother hope everything works out for you and the seeds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> I don’t see how posting about it on the seed and strain reviews on a forum is going to help you. They sold the seeds to a seedbank, who owns the seeds at that point If the seedbank mails them to the wrong address or stores them improperly then that’s on the seedbank. The breeder can’t be expected to take care of another business’ problems. You need to take it up with the seedbank. And maybe also stop to think about how business works. When I order addidas shoes from Bob’s Shoe Shack and they get lost in the mail, I don’t call adidas about it, I call Bob’s Shoe Shack because that’s who I bought them from and who shipped them.


100%


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2020)

Should've bought seeds through Amazon. Get that prime guarantee. But naw sin city should come out of pocket so you don't lose out?!


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Should've bought seeds through Amazon. Get that prime guarantee. But naw sin city should come out of pocket so you don't lose out?!


 damm I thought creggs eBay where legit! I got so much to learn


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 12, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> damm I thought creggs eBay where legit! I got so much to learn



And again your lack of taking information failed you man! Who said I asked sin for more seeds or you again trying to be smart wid it well naw.... big hugs.. and I ain’t out pocket from now  so any more clever comments keep um coming hahaha Amazon not so bad after all


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 12, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Thanks brother hope everything works out for you and the seeds.


Yes man funny send a email showing it all! I got tracking number for a pack! I weren’t being a prick about it 200 for 7 beans I found harsh I look forward to adding to the stable if I find nice pheno! I hope you find one to bro happy growing


----------



## Snowback (Nov 12, 2020)

I wish you luck but I have had nothing but problems the few times I have ordered from UK banks, to the point that I would probably not order from them again. They are miles behind North American banks when it comes to customer service. 

If you are corresponding with the vendors or Sin City themselves, be mindful of how you write your messages because to be honest man, it's difficult to read your writing style and some lazy *ssholes at a bank website might just close the message instead of taking the time to try to decode it.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 13, 2020)

I get where he's coming from. Even though it's not Sin City's fault, if the bank he purchased the seeds from is an authorized re-seller of SC seeds, it's a good idea to let them know that he's had an issue so that SC can determine whether or not to continue to do business with this bank.


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 14, 2020)

It’s all good as I got a tracking number! Sin sorted for me tbf! And I am getting the seeds! That’s all I asked! Spot on happy again


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 14, 2020)

you have a billing address that you cant get the mail from? did you get in a fight with your parents and run away?

I have a separate billing and mailing address too. but It's no big deal if someone ships to my billing address. It's the billing address, where do your bills get mailed to? where does your bank send statements to? do you think you're avoiding credit or identity theft by using different addresses? lol

certainly sounds fraudulent to me.


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 14, 2020)

elephantSea said:


> you have a billing address that you cant get the mail from? did you get in a fight with your parents and run away?
> 
> I have a separate billing and mailing address too. but It's no big deal if someone ships to my billing address. It's the billing address, where do your bills get mailed to? where does your bank send statements to? do you think you're avoiding credit or identity theft by using different addresses? lol
> 
> ...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 14, 2020)

Lmao


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 14, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lmao


Lmao oooh you got robbed didn’t you 

2008 and did fuck all 


So now your butt hurt


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 14, 2020)

I repeat, lmao


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 14, 2020)

what's your address? shipping and billing please. also will need to know the name of the street you grew up on, your first pets name, and childhood hero. thanks!


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 14, 2020)

One more pack 
To come  

Thing is all the people who chatted shit to me I don’t see them posting shit lol


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 14, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I repeat, lmao


Lmao your ain’t got shit bro 


Don’t see you posting shit! Taking I ain’t run any of the gear to people! Your on gear bro 

No plants no seeds! Your chat about seedsman bro lmao and about seeds you had nicked in 2008 wen you last had cash


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 14, 2020)

elephantSea said:


> what's your address? shipping and billing please. also will need to know the name of the street you grew up on, your first pets name, and childhood hero. thanks!



Been a nightmare man, shows the America Seedbanks are the best! Insane platinum deeply rooted etc! Uk seeds banks there always a problem to the wrong seeds etc! It will be last times I just insane again bang on first time no issues! 3 times I bought here 3 problems!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 14, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> Lmao your ain’t got shit bro
> 
> 
> Don’t see you posting shit! Taking I ain’t run any of the gear to people! Your on gear bro
> ...


Put down the alcohol bro.


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 14, 2020)

This is the problem with having a great product and being well known...you get the hype customers. I weep for the customer service at some of these places. I can only imagine the messages they get.


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 15, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> One more pack
> To come
> 
> Thing is all the people who chatted shit to me I don’t see them posting shit lol


nobody really cares tbh. People are just messing around with you cause you post with so much emotion. They're just seeds - life goes on.


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 16, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Put down the alcohol bro.


Buy some seeds bro

Rather than talk about back in 2008 

I had my heart broke 


Hype customers lol you guys a one packs when American was great suck my dick lol

I got more plants in veg then half you growing right now lol I am out emotion 


Listen to your selves hype an shit thinking your better none of you buying shit and growing shit! So I will just enjoy my shit lol
Why you lot talk about the packs of old

Sorry for not being mugged off like bitch like you lot! I am bitch and emotional 

But I got more seeds thens then all people chatting shit together hahahahaha

Dreamers club


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 16, 2020)

An my post are no different to none of all yours all jus talk on this thread! About the past 

And further more I seen some of you posting shit and it ain’t even sincity gear 

Blue Lime pie.. I have had sin cookies.. 
Blue power...

You think the seeds I bought are my only dealing of sin city lol oooh because he ain’t all on here it didn’t happen!

Like honestly hate me but don’t hate that I don’t sit back and get spunked on like you gimps 

I got my seeds back! And people I clearly upset lol it’s fucking amazing tbf fellow growers!

But when you ain’t had seeds since 2008 guess you and bump boys wanted my address an that as a plan to find you some new new lol

Fucking dick sucking muppets! You chat shit all you want! You ain’t got shit but so keep it coming, let’s see some of your plants?


Less talk more plants maybe a pack of seeds? But none of that seedsman shit your chatting


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 16, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> This is the problem with having a great product and being well known...you get the hype customers. I weep for the customer service at some of these places. I can only imagine the messages they get.


You chatting shit too! A man fucked up i went to source the! The source put it write I had the evidence!


Why have a great product let people run your name through the mud he got it straight away!

Why be chatting shit any ways not like you had to replace them lol


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 16, 2020)

I’m gonna guess.... 25 years old. Has 3 or 4 successful grows. Started growing when he moved out of the parents house recently. Starting to expand and thinks he is the shit but isn’t quite as subtle and smart as he thinks he is. Good luck!


----------



## Deach (Nov 16, 2020)

As far as I know, Sin City will guarantee their seeds as long as they are sold by one of their authorized dealers. I'm glad things worked out for you H420Baby, looks like you were right . I would certainly want to know if an arse was selling my product.


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 16, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> I’m gonna guess.... 25 years old. Has 3 or 4 successful grows. Started growing when he moved out of the parents house recently. Starting to expand and thinks he is the shit but isn’t quite as subtle and smart as he thinks he is. Good luck!


Yo lol I am small time
Tbf 7x8 and x2 2.4 rooms

But i do ok I am able to buy seeds monthly and!

Right this minute I am into a 40
Seed pheno hunt nothing major.. solfire Clearwater and grandiflora!

Found a couple things but this the game, 3 grows... my dad back in yard taught me so 10 years on I am still learning! No sin but here is little flava where i am what I am on atm  

Like I say I know you guys are on bigger and better 4-5 grows on then me hahah

Hahahahaahha keep chatting shit because we all know who the dreamers are smile and wave boyssssss


Ooh organic of course.. with tea’s once a week nothing fancy


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 16, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> I’m gonna guess.... 25 years old. Has 3 or 4 successful grows. Started growing when he moved out of the parents house recently. Starting to expand and thinks he is the shit but isn’t quite as subtle and smart as he thinks he is. Good luck!


And at 25 your mum was eating my love rocket! Enjoying my mids, she said i wish you could hook my boy up! But I only grow bitches not know bitches ya dig hahaha you spunk puppet


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 16, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> I’m gonna guess.... 25 years old. Has 3 or 4 successful grows. Started growing when he moved out of the parents house recently. Starting to expand and thinks he is the shit but isn’t quite as subtle and smart as he thinks he is. Good luck!


I bet you have a tent! With a cheap home depo light! 1.5x1.5 use advanced nutrients or foxfarm, big bud basher.. told your mrs it’s just one plant! ... kinda mother fucker who got a pair of gardening gloves with your name on an a Apron made from biodegradable fabric wearing crocks! Go suck on some home made bonbons infused with your last failed grow holmes!  honestly all act bad, then try talk about mans grammar, just a joke.. what’s funny the ones with the smart lips no pics funnny that! Ha


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 16, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> I’m gonna guess.... 25 years old. Has 3 or 4 successful grows. Started growing when he moved out of the parents house recently. Starting to expand and thinks he is the shit but isn’t quite as subtle and smart as he thinks he is. Good luck!



Colcat this a hobby and a way to get smoke you want to smoke mate, can I have some of that arrogant salt ur passing out, I got chips  I have a job that pays the bills like most adults over the age of 30 lol! And business location like most in Europe! If this was guess who and assumptions won prizes! Then here it is 


Wait for it.....



Better luck next time hahahaha

I will take the age thing as a compliment by 19 I had put both my parents in the ground! Mate, so I been making my own bed cleaning behind my own ears! An making my own Alphabet spaghetti! What’s your excuse?


----------



## Railage (Nov 16, 2020)

What in the fuck ^

I just got a quick question though about the Sinmint Cookies, I’m just wondering which ones lean forum cut and which ones lean Blue Power.

I got one squatty bushy female I’m about to throw into flower, not super fat leaves.


----------



## elephantSea (Nov 16, 2020)

Railage said:


> What in the fuck ^
> 
> I just got a quick question though about the Sinmint Cookies, I’m just wondering which ones lean forum cut and which ones lean Blue Power.
> 
> I got one squatty bushy female I’m about to throw into flower, not super fat leaves.


more branching is leaning more forum cut, and fat stem single cola fat leaves is more bp. But I honestly see a good mix of everything in the stuff i've run


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 17, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> One more pack
> To come
> 
> Thing is all the people who chatted shit to me I don’t see them posting shit lol


You know compound pretty much sold out. Jeff was the brains and breeder @ compound and he left or was pushed out of compound , so he started wyeast farms. I'd go with wyeast over compound any day, every day now. Compound seems like its just a corporate money grab on the compound genetics name/or whats left of it. Who knows what quality you'll get with those and the rest of compounds newer packs now. Their jet fuel gelato was fire a few years ago though, you can still find some packs here and there of the jfg crosses.


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 17, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You know compound pretty much sold out. Jeff was the brains and breeder @ compound and he left or was pushed out of compound , so he started wyeast farms. I'd go with wyeast over compound any day, every day now. Compound seems like its just a corporate money grab on the compound genetics name/or whats left of it. Who knows what quality you'll get with those and the rest of compounds newer packs now. Their jet fuel gelato was fire a few years ago though, you can still find some packs here and there of the jfg crosses.


The wyeast stuff looks super impressive and the reports I have seen are good (but not too many of them really) I have been going back and forth for a while on what I want to grab. I have too much to pop as it is ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 17, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> The wyeast stuff looks super impressive and the reports I have seen are good (but not too many of them really) I have been going back and forth for a while on what I want to grab. I have too much to pop as it is ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


What else makes me Laugh these guys talk shit! Just talk shit!

Then there’s me playing up to it! Cuz that tray clones is what I am about! Free lol

People on here sent clones to free lol! Because a lot people cannot afford to buy there own seeds! Like some of you chatting shit to me! But then you look some of you up chatting the shit

Compound gear legit, well the jet fuel crosses, but the stuff I have seen of wyeast in person well next level very good quality, I herd that the one dude came in between him an tiger trees who Jeff was friends with for years! Do agree compound have gone corporate but that’s because they got a mainstream buzz an hype now on the burner buss


----------



## Deach (Nov 17, 2020)

H420Baby said:


> What else makes me Laugh these guys talk shit! Just talk shit!
> 
> Then there’s me playing up to it! Cuz that tray clones is what I am about! Free lol
> 
> ...


Hey brother, we hear you. But the thread is about Sin City info, time to get back on track


----------



## Deach (Nov 17, 2020)

BTW, as of today, Attitude SB has restocked SinCity's gear , It's been too long


----------



## Rolling_one (Dec 9, 2020)

Good morning fellas! 

What's YOUR favorite GSC SinCity cross ?? 
Looking for some fire that produces big


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 11, 2020)

Rolling_one said:


> Good morning fellas!
> 
> What's YOUR favorite GSC SinCity cross ??
> Looking for some fire that produces big


My bro just did a few dosimints outdoor and they yield very well. Good dank buds


----------



## el_patron (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi all, how are you doing?
From what I've read, their strains are very recommendable. Can anyone advise which strains for Outdoor with flowering ending in late September, early October?


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 14, 2020)

Put 4 wedding mints seeds in water today got 11 left. Can only do a few at a time with my space.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2020)

I ran Wedding Mints, I got strong Sin Mint Cookies phenos only, and I have Romulan Grapefruit x Sin Mint that is more interesting to me, so I let them go. I might run those soon, Sin is the shizz, they throw as much fire as anyone.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 14, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I ran Wedding Mints, I got strong Sin Mint Cookies phenos only, and I have Romulan Grapefruit x Sin Mint that is more interesting to me, so I let them go. I might run those soon, Sin is the shizz, they throw as much fire as anyone.


Yea I’m good either way it leans just give me the fire . Also put 5 blue berry ice cream from red eye down.. going to have some cake and ice cream, or that’s the idea lol.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 15, 2020)

After about 20 hours in water all had tails,into red solos they go.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 16, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Yea I’m good either way it leans just give me the fire . Also put 5 blue berry ice cream from red eye down.. going to have some cake and ice cream, or that’s the idea lol.


 Sin is almost always fire.
WM made some fire rosin too, pic is the first flower press with my homemade 6-ton press. (Milled and drilled my own plates and everything, $200.)


I ordered a pack of SCS' new drop "Bluntz" from OESC, pretty excited for that.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 16, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Sin is almost always fire.
> WM made some fire rosin too, pic is the first flower press with my homemade 6-ton press. (Milled and drilled my own plates and everything, $200.)
> View attachment 4769941
> 
> I ordered a pack of SCS' new drop "Bluntz" from OESC, pretty excited for that.


Looks nice, I’ve never smoked anything but flower I don’t really have much of a interest in other things, I’m probably missing out but growing up all I new was just regular bud so all this other stuff just seems weird to me lol. But I’m pretty excited to see how these turn out, kinda cold in my veg tent so we will see if I have any issues.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 16, 2020)

And I was looking at the bluntz to but I have hood candyz from solfire that has runtz in it so I was trying to find some older gear from sin try and diversify my seed collection.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 20, 2020)

Well new life emerges. Kinda cold in my area for them, I expect a few may not make it. They are giving it their best effort.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 20, 2020)

You wanna heat things up a little? Add in some screw in halogen bulbs, either 35 or 50 watt. Put them about a foot (35w) to 18 inches (50w) above the canopy. They are little IR factories. They will heat your leaf surfaces and soil quite nicely, plus provide some nice red/far red spectrum (roots love it). I use them often with white LEDs in order to ease transplant shock but they work well at all stages.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 20, 2020)

Snowback said:


> You wanna heat things up a little? Add in some screw in halogen bulbs, either 35 or 50 watt. Put them about a foot (35w) to 18 inches (50w) above the canopy. They are little IR factories. They will heat your leaf surfaces and soil quite nicely, plus provide some nice red/far red spectrum (roots love it). I use them often with white LEDs in order to ease transplant shock but they work well at all stages.


Thanks for the suggestion, I’ll look into it.


----------



## Railage (Jan 3, 2021)

Here’s a day 40 super bushy Sin Mint Cookies, probably the F2s I bought them in 2019. I don’t like this one, like no terps and too short and bushy for me... Maybe if it was terpy.

I have 28 more seeds and I’m itching to see them, I have a seed pop run in like 30 days maybe they’ll make it, kinda want to get another X2 Sin City packs of something.


----------



## Railage (Jan 3, 2021)

Sin City on Instagram said the the Sin Mint Cookies F2 were marked on their packs so I guess I have the SMC F1s can anyone with the F2s confirm?


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 7, 2021)

Wedding mints. See what happens in a few months.


----------



## Railage (Jan 13, 2021)

Popped em


----------



## Balockaye (Jan 13, 2021)

Railage said:


> Sin City on Instagram said the the Sin Mint Cookies F2 were marked on their packs so I guess I have the SMC F1s can anyone with the F2s confirm?
> 
> View attachment 4785808


Just checked mine and it looks like you have the F1’s. Here is a pic my F2’s


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 13, 2021)

About to up pot my wedding mints


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jan 13, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> About to up pot my wedding mints
> View attachment 4795076


I wanna grab a pack of these and blue lime petrol, how do they smell so far?


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 13, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I wanna grab a pack of these and blue lime petrol, how do they smell so far?


Haven’t really tried to smell them lol, I usually try to be easy on them at this stage.


----------



## Railage (Jan 14, 2021)

@Balockaye thanks for confirming that.

Snagged two White Nightmare BX packs.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jan 16, 2021)

I've picked up a bunch of Sin City packs lately.

2 Vanilla Gelato (fem)
2 Sin Mint Cookies f1
2 Breath Mints
1 Blue Lime Pie
1 Ice Cream Banana
1 Ghouls and Ghosts 
1 Wedding Mints
1 Treasure Island (freebie)

I popped 5 of the Vanilla Gelatos so far from 1 pack and they're in veg - they have heavenly stem rub scents, smells like sweet ice cream and gelato gas. Can't wait to see how they flower out.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 16, 2021)

Wedding mints up potted. Just going to let them do their thing until they show sex.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jan 19, 2021)

Just grabbed a couple packs of Strawberry Short Cookies too! Only way to get OG Raskal genetics anymore it seems lol.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 20, 2021)

Is there a list anywhere with the crosses in the white nightmare release?


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 27, 2021)

Wedding mints. Have 3 more all look similar.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jan 27, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Is there a list anywhere with the crosses in the white nightmare release?


Sincity has a video post on Instagram that should show all of them!


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jan 28, 2021)

If anyone comes across a Pineapple Cookies by Sin somewhere for sale let me know, can't find one anywhere, checked all 17+ of his verified banks too.


----------



## A casual grower (Jan 28, 2021)

Not by sincityseeds 
Bluepowerf2 x Ksmorz a buddy gifted 





grown outdoor full term
- 
Neon gas (Bluepower x Bluepetrol) 

has a s1 issue early on butit was most definitely my fault. Gutta try again,
And what I have to dip into later


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 5, 2021)

Wedding mints coming along nicely, all 3 looking like females not sure about the last one. Cloning and flowering soon. Got some de on the fans, hate using that shit gets everywhere.


----------



## Railage (Feb 6, 2021)

1 finished out Sin Mint Cookie pheno

Meh, was kind of a boring and bushy plant with almost no terps it’s entire life, but I’ll smoke on it before I hate on it.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 6, 2021)

Railage said:


> 1 finished out Sin Mint Cookie pheno
> 
> Meh, was kind of a boring and bushy plant with almost no terps it’s entire life, but I’ll smoke on it before I hate on it.
> View attachment 4818274View attachment 4818275View attachment 4818276View attachment 4818278View attachment 4818279


looks very cookie like


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 6, 2021)

i am hoping to scoop a pack of either modified mints, chimp mints or alpine goji next week


----------



## Misterpfffff (Feb 6, 2021)

Railage said:


> 1 finished out Sin Mint Cookie pheno
> 
> Meh, was kind of a boring and bushy plant with almost no terps it’s entire life, but I’ll smoke on it before I hate on it.
> View attachment 4818274View attachment 4818275View attachment 4818276View attachment 4818278View attachment 4818279


what's the purple one with the crazy foxtails on the top left area of the 1st picture?
I love that top xD


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 6, 2021)

I ran the platinum delight for 4-5 years after testing it for Sin City. Found a crazy terpy cookie leaning pheno. Potent and delicious, yielded just ok but good enough to keep it. I was sad to loose it when I moved.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 7, 2021)

I have choices to make for popping some sincity seeds, trying to go thru some my collection of packs by summer..For sin city I have-
Luxor (triangle kush x sinmint cookies)
Bluemintz (sinmintz x blue power)
Nightmare cookies
Sin Valley OG ( sfv og x blue power)
Leaning towards popping 2 packs- the luxor and bluemintz. Feel like the sinmintz gets overlooked with alot...sin mint cookies x zkittlez must make for a very terpy, tasty strain, o ya and the blue power in there.


----------



## Railage (Feb 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I have choices to make for popping some sincity seeds, trying to starting going thru some my collection of packs by summer..For sin city I have-
> Luxor (triangle kush x sinmint cookies)
> Bluemintz (sinmintz x blue power)
> Nightmare cookies
> ...


I’d do those same packs you picked.

@Misterpfffff

That’s a Melon Cake (Lit Farms) cut freebie from Pink Box Clones.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 7, 2021)

Railage said:


> I’d do those same packs you picked.
> 
> @Misterpfffff
> 
> That’s a Melon Cake (Lit Farms) cut freebie from Pink Box Clones.


Ya for sure just saw you started a pack of sinmint cookies, nice man can't go wrong with that strain. I'm thinking of grabbing a few of those as well. I saw they released them in fems a while back. Sincity seeds is definitely top notch genetics. Can't wait to start running some.


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I have choices to make for popping some sincity seeds, trying to go thru some my collection of packs by summer..For sin city I have-
> Luxor (triangle kush x sinmint cookies)
> Bluemintz (sinmintz x blue power)
> Nightmare cookies
> ...


Sin valley og


----------



## cannapotimus (Feb 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I have choices to make for popping some sincity seeds, trying to go thru some my collection of packs by summer..For sin city I have-
> Luxor (triangle kush x sinmint cookies)
> Bluemintz (sinmintz x blue power)
> Nightmare cookies
> ...


Sinmintz is definitely an exceptionally terpy strain. I had one girl with really nice bag appeal but tasted like cardboard that didn’t make the cut but it was hard to chose a front runner between the rest. The zkittlez dominant plants weren’t bad yeilders either.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I have choices to make for popping some sincity seeds, trying to go thru some my collection of packs by summer..For sin city I have-
> Luxor (triangle kush x sinmint cookies)
> Bluemintz (sinmintz x blue power)
> Nightmare cookies
> ...


My bro really like the luxor. He ran them last year outdoor in cali. Gassy cookies for sure


----------



## Misterpfffff (Feb 8, 2021)

Here's a shot and cross list of my Sin City collection  
So much heat for such fair prices... I'm surprised I don't see more people growing these out. 
Vanilla Gelatos are smelling great so far in veg.



White Nightmare crosses:
2x Nightmare Kushmints --- (Rh Kushmints x WN)
2x Cloudberry --- (Raskalberries x WN)
2x Sparkling Lime --- (Lime Skunk x WN)
2x Acai Daiquiri --- (Acai'Z x WN)
1x Cartwheels --- (Florida Sunrise x WN)
1x Hard Cider --- (Apple Margy x WN)

Sin Mint Cookie crosses:
2x Strawberry Short Cookies --- (White Strawberries x SMC)
2x Breath Mints --- (Mendobreath x SMC)
1x Ghouls and Ghosts --- (Ghost OG x SMC)
1x Wedding Mints --- (Wedding Cake x SMC)

Blue Power crosses:
2x Sin Mint Cookies --- (Forum GSC x BP)
2x Vanilla Gelato --- (Gelato #33 x BP)
1x Blue Lime Pie --- (Key Lime Pie x BP)
1x Ice Cream Banana --- (Banana OG x BP)
1x Lemon P --- (Lemon G x BP)

CBD crosses:
1x Treasure Island --- (Swiss Gold x ACDC)


----------



## Snowback (Feb 8, 2021)

Nice collection. My eyes were lazy and at first the pic for "Strawberry short cookies" looked like exposed brains.


----------



## J232 (Feb 8, 2021)

I joined the club, I’m about a week in on these, see how it goes.


----------



## Railage (Feb 8, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Here's a shot and cross list of my Sin City collection
> So much heat for such fair prices... I'm surprised I don't see more people growing these out.
> Vanilla Gelatos are smelling great so far in veg.
> 
> ...


I had 19 out of 30 germ on my Sin Mint Cookies.

I want that Vanilla Gelato, I got the White Nightmare BX.


----------



## shwamp (Feb 8, 2021)

I seen somewhere that he plans to release white nightmare fems. Anybody know anything about when?


----------



## shwamp (Feb 8, 2021)

shwamp said:


> I seen somewhere that he plans to release white nightmare fems. Anybody know anything about when?


Nevermind. Just seen a bank say they're dropping it Februrary 19. I think other banks might even be sooner.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 9, 2021)

19 out of 30? That's only a little over 60% germ. Hopefully that's not common with their seeds. At least they put in 15 per pack or whatever it is.


----------



## Railage (Feb 16, 2021)

My Sin Mint Cookie babies


----------



## Railage (Feb 16, 2021)

Snowback said:


> 19 out of 30? That's only a little over 60% germ. Hopefully that's not common with their seeds. At least they put in 15 per pack or whatever it is.


Yo I don’t know old they were but they weren’t new you know, I ain’t trippin.


----------



## shwamp (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm undecided between white nightmare x kush mints and white nightmare x runtz. Anyone want to share their opinion?


----------



## Zilman (Feb 19, 2021)

What is your opinion on White Nightmare BX FEM {Nightmare Cookies x White Nightmare}?


----------



## Rolling_one (Feb 19, 2021)

Who has come Sinmints in stock?


----------



## alexcarter (Feb 20, 2021)

What should I pop first?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2021)

I wanna do another run with the Sin Valley OG. I ran it as a tester back in 2013-2014ish, and got one of the most “OG” flavored plants I’ve ever smoked. Admittedly my exposure to OG varietals has been limited, but that plant was LOUD. It didn’t yield great but I’d love to find another representation of it in the future.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 20, 2021)

alexcarter said:


> What should I pop first?


Good lord the choices. It comes with never released packs right? I'd go with one of those


----------



## Snowback (Feb 20, 2021)

Lol, yeah, I have no idea how he might choose from such a huge number of choices.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 24, 2021)

Got my sincity gear today very excited 
Modified mints: GMO x sinmint 
Ice cream banana: banana OG x blue power
Alpine goji: goji OG x white nightmare 
Freebie was luxor triangle kush x sinmints
No idea what one I wanna pop first, I can't find any info on the alpine goji but I don't think its from the recent white nightmare drop?


----------



## bleepboop (Feb 25, 2021)

Railage said:


> Yo I don’t know old they were but they weren’t new you know, I ain’t trippin.


re: sinmint cookies
For sure, I had 100% rate on em when they came out but it's easy 5 years or so. I proper buzzed off that season with sinmint cookies and blue power side by side. Delicious and proper black fade on the BP. 

I still have some F2 seeds made of the Blue Lime Pie BX to Key lime pie.

Might be time to do a healthy repopulation of them before they're useless but so much else in't queue.


----------



## bleepboop (Feb 28, 2021)

Looked it up and aforementioned sinmint cookies season for me was back in 2013! Time sure does fly.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 28, 2021)

Your cat avatar reminds me a little of Cyriak. Are you familiar with his work?

Welcome to Kitty City - YouTube


----------



## bleepboop (Mar 1, 2021)

Aha cheers. It's definitely been there nearly as long as the first forum cut x blue power releases but reverse image search tells me Casey Weldon of Seattle is the artist. 
Cyriak looks like fun.


----------



## Apalchen (Mar 1, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Got my sincity gear today very excited
> Modified mints: GMO x sinmint
> Ice cream banana: banana OG x blue power
> Alpine goji: goji OG x white nightmare
> ...


I’ve been running modified mints for a while now (couple years), I bought when first came out on a presale. It is hands down my fav strain ever. My most potent and highest yielding strain. 63 days of flower, middle and lower nugs just as big as the tops. Checks all my boxes which is hard to do. 

I got a new phone so no good pictures atm, but if you search my posts you can see pictures I’ve posted.


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Mar 5, 2021)

Deep Pockets day 56 12/12.


----------



## Foxseeds (Mar 6, 2021)

Breath mints pheno 4 and 7 going to run them again. They smell really good very minty.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 6, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> I’ve been running modified mints for a while now (couple years), I bought when first came out on a presale. It is hands down my fav strain ever. My most potent and highest yielding strain. 63 days of flower, middle and lower nugs just as big as the tops. Checks all my boxes which is hard to do.
> 
> I got a new phone so no good pictures atm, but if you search my posts you can see pictures I’ve posted.


What kind of smell and taste does your keeper have?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 6, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Breath mints pheno 4 and 7 going to run them again. They smell really good very minty. View attachment 4845709View attachment 4845713View attachment 4845715View attachment 4845716View attachment 4845717View attachment 4845719


Holy shit these look great, i really wanted a pack cause of the mendobreath but i settled for the modified mints cause could not find any anywhere


----------



## Railage (Mar 6, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Holy shit these look great, i really wanted a pack cause of the mendobreath but i settled for the modified mints cause could not find any anywhere


I wish you woulda said something Breath Mints is in stock on multiple sites.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 6, 2021)

Railage said:


> I wish you woulda said something Breath Mints is in stock on multiple sites.


I do live in canada so you may have more options available if elsewhere, if a guy on here got a good enough of a pheno to keep for years though gives me hope


----------



## Snowback (Mar 7, 2021)

Most US seed banks these days ship to Canada. Some of the UK banks do as well. If you are looking for Sin City from a Canadian source and have not already heard of this site, try this link. He has a good selection and I can vouch for him because I picked up two packs from him last summer. It currently shows over 90 Sin City selections.

Sincity Seeds - (canadaseedz.ca)


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 8, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Most US seed banks these days ship to Canada. Some of the UK banks do as well. If you are looking for Sin City from a Canadian source and have not already heard of this site, try this link. He has a good selection and I can vouch for him because I picked up two packs from him last summer. It currently shows over 90 Sin City selections.
> 
> Sincity Seeds - (canadaseedz.ca)


That's where my 3 packs came from haha he is the best 4 Canada


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 9, 2021)

Anyone have grow info on Blue Lime Pie??


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 9, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Anyone have grow info on Blue Lime Pie??


interesting subject.. id like to here about blue lime pie and blue lime petrol! just got some cherry kerosene!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 10, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> interesting subject.. id like to here about blue lime pie and blue lime petrol! just got some cherry kerosene!


Mainly curious about Blueberry Lime Margy since that's (Blue Lime Pie x Frozen Margy) x Blue Power. Seems like Sin City works with Cannarado often and vice versa. Has anyone grown out Key Lime Pie also? I'm looking for a really tart salted lime type smell and I wanna know if I should look somewhere else (chernobyl/black lime reserve?)


----------



## Brenwright007 (Mar 10, 2021)

Ahhh i just grabbed gorillas in the night private reserve


----------



## Brenwright007 (Mar 10, 2021)

Good? Or nah


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 10, 2021)

Brenwright007 said:


> Good? Or nah


Nice pick up bro, keep us posted. Definitely a great pick


----------



## Brenwright007 (Mar 10, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Nice pick up bro, keep us posted. Definitely a great pick


Thanks man! Jus wanted to verify i got a good one lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 18, 2021)

Has anyone run the luxor recently? Sounds delicious


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Has anyone run the luxor recently? Sounds delicious


came as my freebie but have not popped one yet


----------



## Apalchen (Mar 19, 2021)

Anyone flowered any Bluntz out yet? I got some in veg that will be going into flower room in a few weeks.
About to harvest half a room of modified mints, if you guys have those pop em, I’ve been running this one for a couple years now and she checks every box.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 20, 2021)

Brenwright007 said:


> Good? Or nah


nice swag lol! i just ordered cherry kerosene, and s.h.n didnt send me anything!!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

I really want to see the luxor....have a feeling that the hidden gem in sin city's arsenal of top tier genetics


----------



## myscreenname (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi there. Does anyone know anything about a sincity strain called naked city cookies? It was received as a freebie, labeled as (larry og x sage n sour) x sinmint cookies. I cant find anything about this strain anywhere online. I am aware of their strain naked city kush, never heard of this naked city cookies tho. Is this maybe just a simple typo/mislabeling, or might these be unreleased test beans?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 29, 2021)

myscreenname said:


> Hi there. Does anyone know anything about a sincity strain called naked city cookies? It was received as a freebie, labeled as (larry og x sage n sour) x sinmint cookies. I cant find anything about this strain anywhere online. I am aware of their strain naked city kush, never heard of this naked city cookies tho. Is this maybe just a simple typo/mislabeling, or might these be unreleased test beans?


No but pop them they sound fire anything crosses with sinmint cookies is fire, especially Larry.


----------



## superdank330 (Mar 29, 2021)

I have a Vanilla Gelato and a Ice Cream Banana going right now week 5 of flower. never had any banana terps before , The Ice Cream Banana is bringing some sweet banana terps out. im excited to smoke.. the Vanilla Gelato has a LOUD Gelato 33 * Larry Bird * terp going and Im so excited to smoke that


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 29, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> I have a Vanilla Gelato and a Ice Cream Banana going right now week 5 of flower. never had any banana terps before , The Ice Cream Banana is bringing some sweet banana terps out. im excited to smoke.. the Vanilla Gelato has a LOUD Gelato 33 * Larry Bird * terp going and Im so excited to smoke that


You have ice cream ban fems or regs?


----------



## superdank330 (Mar 29, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> You have ice cream ban fems or regs?


The recent Fem drop


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Has anyone run the luxor recently? Sounds delicious


My bro did it outdoor in 2019. He loved it. Straight gas dank. Can't go wrong


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 29, 2021)

Anybody got pics of this in flower or any experience


----------



## scottelaxe (Mar 30, 2021)

Greeting all, have a Nightmare cookies clone a week into flowering using blumats and ANs under a SP2000. 5 plants though and it's only in a 1 gallon the entire flowering stage. Happy growing.


----------



## myscreenname (Apr 8, 2021)

Thanks dividedsky. Yeah i just wanted to know for sure what this strain was. Whatever it is im sure will be pretty decent, seems sin city has a pretty solid rep. Ill pop them sooner or later, right now im just waiting on some old af mr nice black widow to germ, still nothing and approaching 2 weeks now. If nothing happens with the bw seeds im on to other old beans i have collected(most are 10-15 years old) before i pop any of the new(under 1 year old) stuff i have. Thanks for the reply buds


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 8, 2021)

Ice Cream Banana, Day 45 Smells incredible heavy on the artificial banana smell with a little gas behind ( first time having banana terps)


----------



## Railage (Apr 8, 2021)

myscreenname said:


> Thanks dividedsky. Yeah i just wanted to know for sure what this strain was. Whatever it is im sure will be pretty decent, seems sin city has a pretty solid rep. Ill pop them sooner or later, right now im just waiting on some old af mr nice black widow to germ, still nothing and approaching 2 weeks now. If nothing happens with the bw seeds im on to other old beans i have collected(most are 10-15 years old) before i pop any of the new(under 1 year old) stuff i have. Thanks for the reply buds


I think you should pop that sin mint freebie before anything else, they’ll probably crush.

I got a bunch of Sin Mint Cookies going into flower in about 3 weeks, so we’ll see how they do.

I had two packs and they didn’t germ super great so pop em while you can


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 8, 2021)

I just put 2 wedding mints into flower a few days ago, should have some pics in a few weeks.


----------



## elephantSea (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm thinking about germinating some seeds, and growing them soon in the next few weeks.


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 10, 2021)

I thought I had heard that Seed Junky got their mintz lineup from SinCity? Is this true? 

Also, what seedbank do you guys recommend to buy some of these?


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 10, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> I thought I had heard that Seed Junky got their mintz lineup from SinCity? Is this true?
> 
> Also, what seedbank do you guys recommend to buy some of these?


Animal mints is animal cookies clone x sinmint cookies(forum gsc x blue power) so not directly from them but uses one of their strains in the lineage yes. You won’t find seedjunky gear for reasonable prices these days.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 10, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Animal mints is animal cookies clone x sinmint cookies(forum gsc x blue power) so not directly from them but uses one of their strains in the lineage yes. You won’t find seedjunky gear for reasonable prices these days.


I have never seen an animal mints pack 4 sale sadly


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 10, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Animal mints is animal cookies clone x sinmint cookies(forum gsc x blue power) so not directly from them but uses one of their strains in the lineage yes. You won’t find seedjunky gear for reasonable prices these days.



Gotcha. I meant sin city seeds. I want to try SJG but I’ve been told it’s cheaper to get their clones.


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 10, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I have never seen an animal mints pack 4 sale sadly


By anyone??


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 10, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Gotcha. I meant sin city seeds. I want to try SJG but I’ve been told it’s cheaper to get their clones.


Yep if your in California clones are readily available. I’ve ran ice cream cake for awhile major fire and currently run wedding cake. Paid $20 for each cut I think. From phinest cannabis tissue culture.


----------



## Railage (Apr 10, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I have never seen an animal mints pack 4 sale sadly





dgarcad said:


> By anyone??


There’s a pack of Animal Mints BX1 on Supreme Seedbank right now, same ones I got in flower right now.

You could probably get Wedding Mints from Sin City, it would prob be close enough and be $470ish cheaper.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 10, 2021)

Railage said:


> There’s a pack of Animal Mints BX1 on Supreme Seedbank right now, same ones I got in flower right now.
> 
> You could probably get Wedding Mints from Sin City, it would prob be close enough and be $470ish cheaper.


I do have wedding mints available to me on the Canadian site i frequent, i really need to pop some of the sincity stuff i have acquired already if my topdawg seeds in veg right now end up being male i might pop a couple ice cream banana or luxor to go with the couple fems i'll have going this run cause the dood talking about the banana terps is making me excited lmao.


----------



## Railage (Apr 10, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I do have wedding mints available to me on the Canadian site i frequent, i really need to pop some of the sincity stuff i have acquired already if my topdawg seeds in veg right now end up being male i might pop a couple ice cream banana or luxor to go with the couple fems i'll have going this run cause the dood talking about the banana terps is making me excited lmao.


I pulled a banana terp pheno from Banana Mac and it is so delicious, artificial banana with a sour back end.

do it


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 10, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Yep if your in California clones are readily available. I’ve ran ice cream cake for awhile major fire and currently run wedding cake. Paid $20 for each cut I think. From phinest cannabis tissue culture.


Man.. that’s fucking awesome. Do you keep any cuttings? 

Is it these folks here?


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 11, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Man.. that’s fucking awesome. Do you keep any cuttings?
> 
> Is it these folks here?


Yes that’s them. I keep wedding cake currently I like the way she grows over ice cream cake. If you got any further questions send a dm so we don’t clog up the sin city thread.


----------



## elephantSea (Apr 11, 2021)

kinda surprised that there is almost no photos of the white nightmare lineup, even though there are at least 10 fem strains to choose from. Could they not take pictures of the selfed plant? this is terrible marketing, they don't even have strain descriptions. I've been growing sin for almost a decade now, never seen so little effort done for a release.


----------



## slipdef (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello there
first time with sin city i got my hands on starmints and goat cook
starmints just have been switched to 12/12
You're right @elephantSea it's terrible i'm still trying to know about which StarD clone was used in the cross, anyone? ^^


----------



## elephantSea (Apr 11, 2021)

they should have hit the white nightmare to the power clone again and made a blue power remix or something


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 11, 2021)

elephantSea said:


> they should have hit the white nightmare to the power clone again and made a blue power remix or something


They have BPbx, blue leaning sinmint cookies x BP


----------



## elephantSea (Apr 11, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> They have BPbx, blue leaning sinmint cookies x BP


yeah I like alot of the sinmint crosses. wasn't so happy with blue petrol stuff. who know's about the white nightmare stuff. doesn't seem like anyone has grown any of it yet


----------



## higher self (Apr 11, 2021)

scottelaxe said:


> Greeting all, have a Nightmare cookies clone a week into flowering using blumats and ANs under a SP2000. 5 plants though and it's only in a 1 gallon the entire flowering stage. Happy growing.
> 
> View attachment 4866467


Any updates, I always think about running these. I ran the Fourm BX instead


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 11, 2021)

Blue lime pie


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 12, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> Ice Cream Banana, Day 45 Smells incredible heavy on the artificial banana smell with a little gas behind ( first time having banana terps)
> View attachment 4873785


Is it really "fruity banana candy"? I grown banana runtz from solfire and it was more straight OG most of pheno or zkittle..


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 13, 2021)

cannapotimus said:


> Blue lime pieView attachment 4876706View attachment 4876707View attachment 4876708View attachment 4876709


nice! describe please!!


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 13, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> nice! describe please!!


I have two girls finishing up right now. One has a sweet limey kush smell and the shorter one has a super strong sour lime kush smell. The last BLP plant I grew out of these was some of my all time favourite smoke, so I’m really excited to try these out. These could’ve turned out better as well, I over fed them in the beginning of flower and stunted one of them


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 14, 2021)

Matix35 said:


> Is it really "fruity banana candy"? I grown banana runtz from solfire and it was more straight OG most of pheno or zkittle..


Its Fruity Banana Candy for sure.. i didnt take a cut because it had fucked up leafs thought it was tobacco virus or some shit.


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 15, 2021)

Also got a Vanilla Gelato going aswell. Smells amazing of that Gelato 33 funk with a lil more gas


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 18, 2021)

Vanilla Gelato Day 55


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 18, 2021)

That place also was stunted during week 1 of Flower, PH pen broke or I overfed but it bounced back enough to produce some nice gelato 33 gassy smelling buds


----------



## elephantSea (Apr 19, 2021)

all but 1 of my fem frosted biscotti's are male. not even a herm, just straight male. these are suppose to be fem.

wonderful. how is that even possible, unless they arent really fem seeds?

no wonder they have almost no pictures of these new strains


----------



## Foxseeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Here’s a lower branch off my breath mints # 4


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 20, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Here’s a lower branch off my breath mints # 4View attachment 4883073


hows it smell?


----------



## Foxseeds (Apr 20, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> hows it smell?


Smoke tastes like Blueberry mixed with some type of fruity cherry. Wish it smoked more minty like how it smelled before curing.


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 23, 2021)

Day 59 Ice Cream Banana ( Banana OG X Blue Power ) every nug is dense OG style nugs with frosted banana candy terps with hit of OG gas at the back end. Hope the cure preserves that


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 26, 2021)

Chop day on the Ice Cream Banana


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 26, 2021)

Vanilla Gelato.. Stunted it week 1. it finished better then i expected


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 27, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> Chop day on the Ice Cream Banana
> View attachment 4888353


Awesome job they look beautifullllll!


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 27, 2021)

i had high hopes for the 7 cherry kerosene i popped. so far nothing but males and herms. im holding out on the last short one to show female. i should have done all 15 but didnt have the room.


----------



## elephantSea (May 3, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> Its Fruity Banana Candy for sure.. i didnt take a cut because it had fucked up leafs thought it was tobacco virus or some shit.


if it's not exposed to tobacco smoke, then it probably didnt have tobacco mosaic virus. And actually, the very original blue power showed the same leaf deformation (looks like tobacco mosaic, but isn't) You should have kept it.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 4, 2021)

wedding mints.


----------



## superdank330 (May 6, 2021)

elephantSea said:


> if it's not exposed to tobacco smoke, then it probably didnt have tobacco mosaic virus. And actually, the very original blue power showed the same leaf deformation (looks like tobacco mosaic, but isn't) You should have kept it.


Damn! I still have some more seeds to crack of it. Hope i find a more banana terpy one! but this some seemed perfect tbh


----------



## Foxseeds (May 25, 2021)

Breath mints pheno #4, her buds are fatter this time, such a vigorous plant. Going to put some clones out side.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> wedding mints.
> View attachment 4894074
> View attachment 4894075





Foxseeds said:


> Breath mints pheno #4, her buds are fatter this time, such a vigorous plant. Going to put some clones out side. View attachment 4908856


Nice guys!!!! Good to see some peeps running some dank sin city gear, feel they don't get the recognition they deserve...where you all think kush mints and animal mints came from??? Sin City baby!!!


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice guys!!!! Good to see some peeps running some dank sin city gear, feel they don't get the recognition they deserve...where you all think kush mints and animal mints came from??? Sin City baby!!!


I feel like everyone just thinks those are seedjunky creations 4 whatever reason, I wanna see someone grow some of the BP x kush mints fems they dropped the other month


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I feel like everyone just thinks those are seedjunky creations 4 whatever reason, I wanna see someone grow some of the BP x kush mints fems they dropped the other month


I know dude it's crazy, I mention the sj's kushmints lineage has sincity in it and some people have no idea- animal cookies x sinmints cookies=animal mints... then> buba kush x animal mints= kush mints.. Whatever, I guess.

I have the pack of sin's luxor I've been wanting to pop for a while...soon. I've always loved puffing on some sin mint cookies...I've found it more enjoyable of smoke over regular ole thin mint and forum gsc.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I know dude it's crazy, I mention the sj's kushmints lineage has sincity in it and some people have no idea- animal cookies x sinmints cookies=animal mints... then> buba kush x animal mints= kush mints.. Whatever, I guess.
> 
> I have the pack of sin's luxor I've been wanting to pop for a while...soon. I've always loved puffing on some sin mint cookies...I've found it more enjoyable of smoke over regular ole thin mint and forum gsc.


Their dosi mints is legit too. Big chunky buds of dank.


----------



## slipdef (May 29, 2021)

starmints day50


----------



## PeanutbutterNchocolate (May 30, 2021)

Anybody had SoCo cookies


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 3, 2021)

1 Pheno of wedding mints, another 1 still going. Has a nice creamy cake with some cookie nose in there also.


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Jun 3, 2021)

Deep Pockets at 66 12/12.


----------



## Rolling_one (Jun 3, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Yes that’s them. I keep wedding cake currently I like the way she grows over ice cream cake. If you got any further questions send a dm so we don’t clog up the sin city thread.


Dm sent


----------



## Railage (Jun 4, 2021)

Some day 33 Sin Mint Cookie F1s


----------



## flipwon (Jun 4, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> 1 Pheno of wedding mints, another 1 still going. Has a nice creamy cake with some cookie nose in there also.
> View attachment 4915762


How was the yield?


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 4, 2021)

flipwon said:


> How was the yield?


I grew her in a 3 gallon pot, so about 2-3 ounces I don’t do a lot of training just some topping.


----------



## flipwon (Jun 4, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> I grew her in a 3 gallon pot, so about 2-3 ounces I don’t do a lot of training just some topping.


Soil? I'm probably going to try to get my hands on it, though I'll be running coco

Looks amazing


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 4, 2021)

flipwon said:


> Soil? I'm probably going to try to get my hands on it, though I'll be running coco
> 
> Looks amazing


Yeah soil. Thanks brother. I would definitely say if you can buy a pack do it, you will find something nice. If I didn’t have so many seeds to get thru I would have kept a clone for sure.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 8, 2021)

Other pheno of wedding mints.


----------



## Matix35 (Jun 8, 2021)

Whats your recommandations for your best yielding and tasting sin city's strains?thanks in advance !right now iam currently growing her nightmare line i love sativa and blueberry flavor


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 8, 2021)

Matix35 said:


> Whats your recommandations for your best yielding and tasting sin city's strains?thanks in advance !right now iam currently growing her nightmare line i love sativa and blueberry flavor


I’ve only grown out a couple of the wedding mints so not sure how much I can help but this thread is massive and a lot of the stuff from earlier in the thread can still be found. Yield is such a subjective thing also, people growing in other methods are definitely out yielding my 3-5 gallon soil grows.


----------



## higher self (Jun 8, 2021)

Railage said:


> Some day 33 Sin Mint Cookie F1s
> 
> View attachment 4916070View attachment 4916072View attachment 4916074


Looks similar to the Forum BX I ran. I'm hyped bc I still have some seeds left & a pack of Sinmints. Wanted to run Sinmints 1st but decided to save the best for last, glad I did.


----------



## Railage (Jun 8, 2021)

higher self said:


> Looks similar to the Forum BX I ran. I'm hyped bc I still have some seeds left & a pack of Sinmints. Wanted to run Sinmints 1st but decided to save the best for last, glad I did.


Better do it sooner than later, I had to search this thread for my germ rates and I’ve had better..

19/30


----------



## higher self (Jun 8, 2021)

Railage said:


> Better do it sooner than later, I had to search this thread for my germ rates and I’ve had better..
> 
> 19/30


I hear you! Definitely been popping some of my older packs, you got me wanting to run my Animal Mints Bx finally lol


----------



## Matix35 (Jun 8, 2021)

Thank you very much you are all true


----------



## Railage (Jun 8, 2021)

higher self said:


> I hear you! Definitely been popping some of my older packs, you got me wanting to run my Animal Mints Bx finally lol


Be a lot cooler is you did, but seriously though, they were badass, multiple beautiful ass big yielders.


----------



## K81.UK (Jun 11, 2021)

Anyone tried nightmare runtz?


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Jun 11, 2021)

Anyone ran the zummy bearz or have any info on the watermelon zum zum used in the cross?


----------



## Railage (Jun 11, 2021)

K81.UK said:


> Anyone tried nightmare runtz?


We got an employee that has 3 Nightmare Runtz in flower right now, I’ll post them up if they finish nice.


----------



## dat_guy (Jun 14, 2021)

https://www.canadaseedz.ca Has a lot bad reviews on IG. The selection is awesome, The customer service is garbage. You can't buy seeds from another bank or he will block you from his site and IG, You can't repost anything from other seeds banks because he will block you, He hardly ever sends freebies even thought the seed breeders say they gave him freebies to give away, and he goes around reporting other Canadian Seeds banks. He has paid people to report accounts until they have been banned on IG. and FYI If you have ever ordered from https://www.canadaseedz.ca your personal info was sold is and is now online (Your name address email and payment mention)


Snowback said:


> Most US seed banks these days ship to Canada. Some of the UK banks do as well. If you are looking for Sin City from a Canadian source and have not already heard of this site, try this link. He has a good selection and I can vouch for him because I picked up two packs from him last summer. It currently shows over 90 Sin City selections.
> 
> Sincity Seeds - (canadaseedz.ca)


----------



## cannapotimus (Jun 15, 2021)

dat_guy said:


> https://www.canadaseedz.ca Has a lot bad reviews on IG. The selection is awesome, The customer service is garbage. You can't buy seeds from another bank or he will block you from his site and IG, You can't repost anything from other seeds banks because he will block you, He hardly ever sends freebies even thought the seed breeders say they gave him freebies to give away, and he goes around reporting other Canadian Seeds banks. He has paid people to report accounts until they have been banned on IG. and FYI If you have ever ordered from https://www.canadaseedz.ca your personal info was sold is and is now online (Your name address email and payment mention)


Where did you hear that people’s personal info was sold? I’ve seen him crying about people using other banks but that’s the first I’ve heard of selling peoples info


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 15, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> 1 Pheno of wedding mints, another 1 still going. Has a nice creamy cake with some cookie nose in there also.
> View attachment 4915762


Nice! How many days/weeks in flower did she finish?


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 15, 2021)

sky rocket said:


> Nice! How many days/weeks in flower did she finish?


She went about 60 days the other Pheno went about 66 days.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 15, 2021)

dat_guy said:


> https://www.canadaseedz.ca Has a lot bad reviews on IG. The selection is awesome, The customer service is garbage. You can't buy seeds from another bank or he will block you from his site and IG, You can't repost anything from other seeds banks because he will block you, He hardly ever sends freebies even thought the seed breeders say they gave him freebies to give away, and he goes around reporting other Canadian Seeds banks. He has paid people to report accounts until they have been banned on IG. and FYI If you have ever ordered from https://www.canadaseedz.ca your personal info was sold is and is now online (Your name address email and payment mention)


Where have you seen he doesnt want people ordering from other banks? I dont have IG so might be missing some of the story but ive placed like 5 orders with the dude and had no issues myself. He hooked me up with a dub bub archive freebie and a luxor sin mint freebie when i grabbed a couple other packs of each strain and i got 10 mystery sin city seeds with that order also maybe just lucky. He 4 sure has an issue with the guy who made his previous website was all kinds of beef I think thats who keeps reporting his IG posts


----------



## cannapotimus (Jun 15, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Where have you seen he doesnt want people ordering from other banks? I dont have IG so might be missing some of the story but ive placed like 5 orders with the dude and had no issues myself. He hooked me up with a dub bub archive freebie and a luxor sin mint freebie when i grabbed a couple other packs of each strain and i got 10 mystery sin city seeds with that order also maybe just lucky. He 4 sure has an issue with the guy who made his previous website was all kinds of beef I think thats who keeps reporting his IG posts


I’ve seen him post something on Instagram along the lines of “if you support my enemy, you are my enemy” a while back but didn’t put it together until recently. Lately he’s been posting stuff about shed from rmhca. I agree though he’s got great service. My orders shipped within a couple days of paying and I have gotten freebies 5 out of 5 times from him. Rmhca and Canada seeds both carry different breeders and both have great genetics, so there’s really no need for any of it. It just seems like a bunch of teenage girl drama.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 15, 2021)

cannapotimus said:


> I’ve seen him post something on Instagram along the lines of “if you support my enemy, you are my enemy” a while back but didn’t put it together until recently. Lately he’s been posting stuff about shed from rmhca. I agree though he’s got great service. My orders shipped within a couple days of paying and I have gotten freebies 5 out of 5 times from him. Rmhca and Canada seeds both carry different breeders and both have great genetics, so there’s really no need for any of it. It just seems like a bunch of teenage girl drama.


I THINK the issue with he and RMH is canadaseedz used to get in houses canadian drops but he hasnt restocked any of that stuff in like a year and said he wont be again, meanwhile RMH seems to have all the new inhouse gear and restocks so maybe he feels a bit of business has been stolen or something. You are right though as of now it seems these 2 sites are the go to for us folks up here although elite 613 seems to be getting the rado drops and cultclassic stuff the other two dont have. EVERYONE SHOULD BE FREINDS


----------



## cannapotimus (Jun 15, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I THINK the issue with he and RMH is canadaseedz used to get in houses canadian drops but he hasnt restocked any of that stuff in like a year and said he wont be again, meanwhile RMH seems to have all the new inhouse gear and restocks so maybe he feels a bit of business has been stolen or something. You are right though as of now it seems these 2 sites are the go to for us folks up here although elite 613 seems to be getting the rado drops and cultclassic stuff the other two dont have. EVERYONE SHOULD BE FREINDS


Ya that could be it. Canada seeds still has more sin city than anyone in North America from what I can see. And they have archive and top dawg and skunk house. They all have really solid lineups. 613 is a great bank too. Seems like there’s room for everyone.


----------



## cannapotimus (Jun 15, 2021)

dat_guy said:


> https://www.canadaseedz.ca Has a lot bad reviews on IG. The selection is awesome, The customer service is garbage. You can't buy seeds from another bank or he will block you from his site and IG, You can't repost anything from other seeds banks because he will block you, He hardly ever sends freebies even thought the seed breeders say they gave him freebies to give away, and he goes around reporting other Canadian Seeds banks. He has paid people to report accounts until they have been banned on IG. and FYI If you have ever ordered from https://www.canadaseedz.ca your personal info was sold is and is now online (Your name address email and payment mention)


Also 4 out of your total 5 posts are all bashing Canada seeds with 3 of them being this warning copied and pasted in different threads. Do you have anyone who can verify this or any proof? Not saying it’s not possible but it’s a pretty bold accusation


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 18, 2021)

Other Pheno of wedding mints. This one is all cookie but with a kick ur ass high.


----------



## higher self (Jun 18, 2021)

Platinum seedbank 25% off Sin gear. Might pick up some fems


----------



## higher self (Jun 18, 2021)

Picked up the Vanilla Gelato (Gelato 33 x Blue Power) for around $77 shipped.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 20, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Breath mints pheno 4 and 7 going to run them again. They smell really good very minty. View attachment 4845709View attachment 4845713View attachment 4845715View attachment 4845716View attachment 4845717View attachment 4845719


How many packs did you go through to find this keeper? Looking good


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 20, 2021)

higher self said:


> Picked up the Vanilla Gelato (Gelato 33 x Blue Power) for around $77 shipped.


You will like it a lot. Amazing Flavor and High on the one I had , I'm running it again right now. Will update in a few months it's a seedling right now


----------



## higher self (Jun 20, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> You will like it a lot. Amazing Flavor and High on the one I had , I'm running it again right now. Will update in a few months it's a seedling right now


That one really stood out to me out of the decent bit of fems, glad to know it's recommended. Sounds tasty AF!


----------



## Foxseeds (Jun 21, 2021)

sky rocket said:


> How many packs did you go through to find this keeper? Looking good


Half a pack got 2 nice phenos, going to pop the rest one day. #4 clones are doing really great outside very vigorous growth.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 22, 2021)

dat_guy said:


> https://www.canadaseedz.ca Has a lot bad reviews on IG. The selection is awesome, The customer service is garbage. You can't buy seeds from another bank or he will block you from his site and IG, You can't repost anything from other seeds banks because he will block you, He hardly ever sends freebies even thought the seed breeders say they gave him freebies to give away, and he goes around reporting other Canadian Seeds banks. He has paid people to report accounts until they have been banned on IG. and FYI If you have ever ordered from https://www.canadaseedz.ca your personal info was sold is and is now online (Your name address email and payment mention)


That wasn't my experience. I received the appropriate freebies and not great but acceptable customer service over the course of four different orders if I remember correctly. As for email and personal info, thanks for letting me know, but I am protected for reasons that I don't need to get into here. Do you have experience with them yourself? When you order from him, he gives you his own address for payment and not a PO box or other post office account and I have looked up the house, which is a detached house on a residential street. So it would be pretty easy to cause trouble for him or for one of his buddies if he pulled those sorts of shenanigans. 

Personal anecdote: He used to allow the buyer to choose their own freebies. He sent the wrong freebies to me once and I complained, with respectful language. He sent me the freebies that I wanted and paid for shipping out of his own pocket, let me keep the originals, and sent an entire additional pack of Ethos Genetics (on an order that was originally for In House Genetics), so basically triple freebies. It's been a while since I ordered from him so maybe he is different now, but he never stiffed me on freebies.

It's strange that those other people all had such bad experiences. I must be special, or perhaps there are some BS reviews out there from haters? And who allegedly has my "personal info" been sold to? What evidence did those reviewers supply for such a serious accusation?


----------



## Snowback (Jun 22, 2021)

cannapotimus said:


> Also 4 out of your total 5 posts are all bashing Canada seeds with 3 of them being this warning copied and pasted in different threads. Do you have anyone who can verify this or any proof? Not saying it’s not possible but it’s a pretty bold accusation


ahhh , yeah, I was getting that vibe from the wording of his post. Drive by shooting.


----------



## mofoo (Jun 22, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Yes that’s them. I keep wedding cake currently I like the way she grows over ice cream cake. If you got any further questions send a dm so we don’t clog up the sin city thread.


How’d ICC do for you


----------



## bigbongloads (Jun 23, 2021)

mofoo said:


> How’d ICC do for you


Icc was a super fire cut awesome bag appeal stone and smell in the air after being burned. Kind of an annoying plant to grow though doesn’t like to branch out even with training. Wedding cake has all those qualities and branches naturally on her own.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jun 23, 2021)

Has anyone ran night wedding, banana ice cream, or the cart wheels freebies?


----------



## Matix35 (Jun 26, 2021)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Anyone ran the zummy bearz or have any info on the watermelon zum zum used in the cross?


I grown watermelon zkittle by PGS and that was a nice big zkittle and purple plant but more light taste like a watermelon  but i know Sin city have the legit fire so its gonna be good!


----------



## Foxseeds (Jun 27, 2021)

Breath Mints #7 shes way fatter and more frosty this time…. so much vigour out of #4 and #7


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 4, 2021)

My Deep Pockets (MAC x blue power) doing her thing in the garden. Incredible genetics to work with. She's around 5.5 ft so far. Grow baby grow.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 4, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Breath Mints #7 shes way fatter and more frosty this time…. so much vigour out of #4 and #7View attachment 4931678View attachment 4931673View attachment 4931674View attachment 4931676View attachment 4931677View attachment 4931681


I can't stop looking at these and going DAMN those are STUNNING


----------



## Snowback (Jul 4, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> My Deep Pockets (MAC x blue power) doing her thing in the garden. Incredible genetics to work with. She's around 5.5 ft so far. Grow baby grow.
> View attachment 4936437


That's one healthy-looking plant. I almost want to say that it looks vegetatively perfect.


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Jul 5, 2021)

First time buyer of Sin City seeds, bought Ice Cream Banana and Iced Papaya. Hopefully I will find some keepers in those packs!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jul 7, 2021)

The night weeding and the cart wheels freebies are looking nice. The banana ice cream has a lot of variation couple of them looking nice though. Here’s a cart wheels just past two weeks old


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Jul 8, 2021)

PhishPhood16 said:


> First time buyer of Sin City seeds, bought Ice Cream Banana and Iced Papaya. Hopefully I will find some keepers in those packs!


Neptune order came in today! I received Deer in Headlights ((chem91 x animal mints) x white nightmare) and cartwheels (Florida sunrise x white nightmare) as freebies.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 8, 2021)

PhishPhood16 said:


> Neptune order came in today! I received Deer in Headlights ((chem91 x animal mints) x white nightmare) and cartwheels (Florida sunrise x white nightmare) as freebies.


You get some chem91 x animal mints leaning phenos out of that deer in headlights i bet they would be amazing


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Jul 8, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> You get some chem91 x animal mints leaning phenos out of that deer in headlights i bet they would be amazing


That's what I am hoping for!


----------



## Railage (Jul 8, 2021)

My Sin Mint Cookies were not large…


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 8, 2021)

Railage said:


> My Sin Mint Cookies were not large…
> 
> View attachment 4939711


How does that one smell? looks straight cookie leaning


----------



## Snowback (Jul 9, 2021)

What's your camera Railage? I always really like your pictures.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 9, 2021)

Railage said:


> My Sin Mint Cookies were not large…
> 
> View attachment 4939711


How many seed did you pop of the sin mint cookies? Don't think you can even get packs of it anymore.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 10, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> Chop day on the Ice Cream Banana
> View attachment 4888353


Is the nugget style structure with large internodal spacing because of the Banana OG?


----------



## Railage (Jul 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> How many seed did you pop of the sin mint cookies? Don't think you can even get packs of it anymore.


Two packs buddy, I’ll see one here and there pop up every so often.

Im gonna rerun 3 of them, if I recall correctly I had like 9 or 10 females.


----------



## Railage (Jul 10, 2021)

Snowback said:


> What's your camera Railage? I always really like your pictures.


Yo straight up until these pics I just uploaded it was an IPhone 6! I just bought a cheap IPhone XR from my cousin.


----------



## Foxseeds (Jul 10, 2021)

Breath Mints #4 its clones are doing great outdoors


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 10, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Breath Mints #4 its clones are doing great outdoors View attachment 4940549View attachment 4940550View attachment 4940551 View attachment 4940553


Dude your breathmints are gorgeous, not only are they absolute fire but they look like they are throwing some serious yields


----------



## higher self (Jul 10, 2021)

So I saw some Blue Power regs & bought 2 packs but they shipped me Kushmints x Blue Power fems lol was it too good to be true? Looking at the price for these Fems I got a free pack for what I paid for the regs. Should I send them back or run them!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 10, 2021)

higher self said:


> So I saw some Blue Power regs & bought 2 packs but they shipped me Kushmints x Blue Power fems lol was it too good to be true? Looking at the price for these Fems I got a free pack for what I paid for the regs. Should I send them back or run them!
> 
> View attachment 4940692


I'd run those dude, bluepower crossed with kushmints will be some heat. Everything I've seen crossed with kushmints is fire. You could find something special in there, blue power by itself doesn't interest me much. 100% keep those and run them, no question.


----------



## higher self (Jul 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'd run those dude, bluepower crossed with kushmints will be some heat. Everything I've seen crossed with kushmints is fire. You could find something special in there, blue power by itself doesn't interest me much. 100% keep those and run them, no question.


I jumped on the Blue Power bc I know it makes good crosses, I have Sinmints & Vanilla Gelato so I was thinking about backcrossing. Think I will keep these packs but still emailed them to see if it was just a mistake but kinda already know the respond. On the KM x BP pack it says "Gas / Pungent classic Kush" also 50-60 days sounds good to me!

I'll have to fit in some of my Sin gear soon & lay off the Rado & CSI seeds for awhile, some of them aren't making the cut


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 10, 2021)

higher self said:


> I jumped on the Blue Power bc I know it makes good crosses, I have Sinmints & Vanilla Gelato so I was thinking about backcrossing. Think I will keep these packs but still emailed them to see if it was just a mistake but kinda already know the respond. On the KM x BP pack it says "Gas / Pungent Gas" also 50-60 days sounds good to me!
> 
> I'll have to fit in some of my Sin gear soon & lay off the Rado & CSI seeds for awhile, some of them aren't making the cut


Nice and easy they're fems as well- sin doesn't make a lot of fems. You are right Blue power and obviously regs would be needed and a better choice for making a good cross. I have to get going on running some of sin city packs this year, this is what I have-
Luxor
Sinmint cookies
Sin Valley OG
Blue Mintz
Nightmare Cookies
Freebie pack of neon gas x blue power
Luxor and sinmint cookies interest me the most. I love me some tk.


----------



## higher self (Jul 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice and easy they're fems as well- sin doesn't make a lot of fems. You are right Blue power and obviously regs would be needed and a better choice for making a good cross. I have to get going on running some of sin city packs this year, this is what I have-
> Luxor
> Sinmint cookies
> Sin Valley OG
> ...


Yeah those 1st two I'd run 1st as well. I ran the Forum Bx & it looked like Railage's Sinmint Cookies including low yield. I might pop rest of pack & keep my Sinmint Cookies sealed


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 10, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yeah those 1st two I'd run 1st as well. I ran the Forum Bx & it looked like Railage's Sinmint Cookies including low yield. I might pop rest of pack & keep my Sinmint Cookies sealed


A Sinmint cookies male would be a great building blick for some fire cookie/ gelato type crosses. A lot of good breeders have worked the sinmint cookies in their lines.


----------



## higher self (Jul 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> A Sinmint cookies male would be a great building blick for some fire cookie/ gelato type crosses. A lot of good breeders have worked the sinmint cookies in their lines.


I wonder how many they ran to find the males they used. Only have one pack so I'll use whatever I get if its decent but I'm always curious about male selection counts.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 10, 2021)

higher self said:


> I wonder how many they ran to find the males they used. Only have one pack so I'll use whatever I get if its decent but I'm always curious about male selection counts.


I think about that as well, I feel like some breeders inflate numbers, it's east to say you ran 1000+ beans to find the perfect male or female plant. I have had contender running 1 or 2 packs that could be considered a good male plant. I almost always find a killer keeper female plant when running just 1 pack of seeds(regs or fems)


----------



## Snowback (Jul 10, 2021)

Railage said:


> Yo straight up until these pics I just uploaded it was an IPhone 6! I just bought a cheap IPhone XR from my cousin.


You are a lot better with your phone than I am, that's fer shur.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 10, 2021)

higher self said:


> So I saw some Blue Power regs & bought 2 packs but they shipped me Kushmints x Blue Power fems lol was it too good to be true? Looking at the price for these Fems I got a free pack for what I paid for the regs. Should I send them back or run them!
> 
> View attachment 4940692


If you do regular business with the seed bank, notify them. They will most likely say "keep 'em". If it's just a random bank that you don't really care about, start them without a second thought.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 11, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Half a pack got 2 nice phenos, going to pop the rest one day. #4 clones are doing really great outside very vigorous growth.


Thanks! I have a about 15 in veg. All of them I can take clones from to hopefully find a keeper


----------



## higher self (Jul 11, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I think about that as well, I feel like some breeders inflate numbers, it's east to say you ran 1000+ beans to find the perfect male or female plant. I have had contender running 1 or 2 packs that could be considered a good male plant. I almost always find a killer keeper female plant when running just 1 pack of seeds(regs or fems)


Right! Not saying it's as easy as finding a female keeper but I'd say the difficulty is in testing not necessarily running high numbers. 



Snowback said:


> If you do regular business with the seed bank, notify them. They will most likely say "keep 'em". If it's just a random bank that you don't really care about, start them without a second thought.


Sent an email tho I'm going to keep them regardless. Just don't want them listing packs they don't have, I'm not mad but still not cool.


----------



## higher self (Jul 12, 2021)

They said they shipped the wrong packs & asked if I wanted to keep them which I will. The packs were sold for $150 but I paid $145 & got 2 packs, I rather take the deal on the Fem packs. I got enough throwback packs of regs I want to find males with so it worked out.

Really want to try a Kushmints cross & this Spearmint Style (Kushmints x Creamsicle) from Clearwater I have in veg is growing super slow that I might cull it. So I popped 4 of these Kushmints x Blue Power, think I'll call it MintBlue since there isn't a name for the cross from what I can tell.

Blue Power should go really well with Kushmints, both from my research are kushy with BP having berry undertones. Think some have said KM isn't really terpy so the BP should fill in the gaps while keeping similar profile to Kushmints.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 12, 2021)

That might have been me a few days ago. It's my experience that my KushMints crosses were not very terpy, although incredibly nice-looking. But there are terps to be found. It just takes a bit of searching. The Blue Power might be a really nice cross. GL.


----------



## higher self (Jul 12, 2021)

Snowback said:


> That might have been me a few days ago. It's my experience that my KushMints crosses were not very terpy, although incredibly nice-looking. But there are terps to be found. It just takes a bit of searching. The Blue Power might be a really nice cross. GL.


Ok, thought I had read about that recently. Thanks, really hope it's some gas!


----------



## Snowback (Jul 17, 2021)

higher self said:


> I jumped on the Blue Power bc I know it makes good crosses, I have Sinmints & Vanilla Gelato so I was thinking about backcrossing. Think I will keep these packs but still emailed them to see if it was just a mistake but kinda already know the respond. On the KM x BP pack it says "Gas / Pungent classic Kush" also 50-60 days sounds good to me!
> 
> I'll have to fit in some of my Sin gear soon & lay off the Rado & CSI seeds for awhile, some of them aren't making the cut


Just ordered Vanilla Gelato. If/when you start yours, please post here if they are worthy.


----------



## higher self (Jul 17, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Just ordered Vanilla Gelato. If/when you start yours, please post here if they are worthy.


For sure! I'm going to pop some in next wk or two when I cull some plants.


----------



## Railage (Jul 17, 2021)

Popped two packs of White Nightmare BX regs, 30/30 very fast poppers.


----------



## higher self (Jul 19, 2021)

MintBlue, I’m guessing this is a Kush Mints pheno bc the Kush Mints x Creamsicle I popped looked the same. Just hope it doesn’t grow as slow. All 4 seeds popped, one is a runt but it’s hanging in there.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jul 20, 2021)

A little update…. The night weddings and cart wheels are doing good. I have 2 ice cream bananas in the mix as well. Also in here archive seed rose gold as well as 3 clones vegging. Slurty3, Marshmallow og #9, and Animal mints bx


----------



## CloneQuest (Jul 21, 2021)

I’ve ran their Papaya Power (Fems) & Modified Mints (Reg) both bulk packs. Found a few worthy keepers and the germination rate was great. Lost about 10 beans from the 150 I germed. They were user error as I put them on the back burner during veg. I would run them again thinking of getting their Bluntz or BTY Mints bulk packs.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 22, 2021)

CloneQuest said:


> I’ve ran their Papaya Power (Fems) & Modified Mints (Reg) both bulk packs. Found a few worthy keepers and the germination rate was great. Lost about 10 beans from the 150 I germed. They were user error as I put them on the back burner during veg. I would run them again thinking of getting their Bluntz or BTY Mints bulk packs.


What were the keeper modified mints like? I have a pack im waiting to dig into


----------



## BoatyMcBoatface (Jul 24, 2021)

Bluntz day 58, calyxs went purple.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 28, 2021)

I flowered 2 Vanilla Gelato, and they are pretty much opposites...
I pollenated the both since I was doing a seed run anyways and figured, why not. 

The pictured pheno (end of 5 weeks here) is the nice one. She smells about 30% 'blue' and 70% Gelato gas terps.
She stacked very well and is the chunkiest gal in the test, only downside is she doesn't branch out super well. It's basically just a big dong.
I'll run her again for sure, and her offspring.





The other pheno, not pictured, had great structure branching out evenly and perfectly, very vigorous gal, but terrible yield and is clearly a longer flowering time.
Though her terps were slightly more enticing, having an orange twist, evenly mixed with blue and gelato terps. But much too big a gal for such small yield, axing her not testing those beans.


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 29, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> I flowered 2 Vanilla Gelato, and they are pretty much opposites...
> I pollenated the both since I was doing a seed run anyways and figured, why not.
> 
> The pictured pheno (end of 5 weeks here) is the nice one. She smells about 30% 'blue' and 70% Gelato gas terps.
> ...


What will you do with them, want to trade some beans??


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 29, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> What will you do with them, want to trade some beans??


Quick testing phase and lettin em release on IG (same name there) 
Got a bunch of different ones comin down the line, take a peek over there if interested!


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 29, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Quick testing phase and lettin em release on IG (same name there)
> Got a bunch of different ones comin down the line, take a peek over there if interested!


I have got the vanilla gelato’s, running some Cannarado’s then there next up, but your cross sound interesting I am running a cross I made atm I have about 100 fems seeds from it


----------



## Observe & Report (Jul 29, 2021)

only cracked one Blue Power BX2 so far and it was very vigorous and easy growing in veg but I'm pretty disappointed to find balls all over as it starts flowering


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 30, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> only cracked one Blue Power BX2 so far and it was very vigorous and easy growing in veg but I'm pretty disappointed to find balls all over as it starts flowering


That's interesting.... any stresses at all that may have triggered or is that straight genetics?

Well - I guess either way, that's too early and not a good sign.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jul 30, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> That's interesting.... any stresses at all that may have triggered or is that straight genetics?
> 
> Well - I guess either way, that's too early and not a good sign.


Yeah it's jammed into my stealth cab but I've never had a plant throw so many balls. Found a couple on a Slurricane IX and one on a Mothers Milk but otherwise I never get anything but a sterile nanner at the end.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jul 30, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> Yeah it's jammed into my stealth cab but I've never had a plant throw so many balls. Found a couple on a Slurricane IX and one on a Mothers Milk but otherwise I never get anything but a sterile nanner at the end.


I'm into week 8 with the Vanilla Gelatos now and I haven't noticed any bananas anywhere, thank goodness.


----------



## Matix35 (Jul 31, 2021)

Rainbow at night look finish in only 50 Days!?crazy for a sativa!some smell LEGIT zkittle,some blueberry and some have i recomend!


----------



## higher self (Jul 31, 2021)

Matix35 said:


> Rainbow at night look finish in only 50 Days!?crazy for a sativa!some smell LEGIT zkittle,some blueberry and some have i recomend!


I snagged a pack last nite for $73 shipped! Are all your phenos looking done at 50 days? Terps sound great just what I like, fruity sativas!


----------



## Matix35 (Jul 31, 2021)

higher self said:


> I snagged a pack last nite for $73 shipped! Are all your phenos looking done at 50 days? Terps sound great just what I like, fruity sativas!


Yeah most all pheno is already ready you got a Nice price !i always search for s zkittle tasting daytime high i think i find it


----------



## higher self (Jul 31, 2021)

Matix35 said:


> Yeah most all pheno is already ready you got a Nice price !i always search for s zkittle tasting daytime high i think i find it


Glad you found it! I'm running some Trinity x Zkittlez from CSI that's a nice daytime high but I cut it at 60 days. It doesn't have an overly fruity Zkittles smell but it's still there. Was looking for another Zkittles cross & this one looked really good. A few banks having sales on Sin City lately, it's an easy buy for me over new breeders gear.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 2, 2021)

Day 13 seed hunt. Vegged 30 days from seed. Super cropping pretty much every day at this point. Night wedding and Cart wheels. Banana ice cream didnt make it in this round. The pack was half runts and other half vegging really slow. They seem to be growing faster from clone however i wouldn’t recommend this strain to anyone right now.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 7, 2021)

That's great to see some nice Vanilla Gelato. I have those beans.

A question for anybody who may know:

Have any of you heard of or tried "Orange Mojito" (Orange Cookies x Sinmint Cookies)? Those were my freebies and they sound enticing.


----------



## higher self (Aug 7, 2021)

Got my Rainbows At Nignt with Cart Wheels as freebie. Glad your running those Cart Wheels @GreenLegend420 . Is the Florida Sunrise in this cross an auto flower? I've never heard of it before this

MintBlue's are coming along, finally have my veg area straight again so they should really take off now after I transplant out of solo cups. 1 of the 4 has a faint kush berry smell, seems to be Blue Power pheno, 2 others have fat leaves like I've noticed in other Kush Mint crosses & one slow growing runt

Soon as I get more space going to pop Rainbows At Night & Vanilla Gelato. Sin gear is taking up my Rado & CSI slots


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 12, 2021)

30% off sincity at thinktankseedbank on ig in case that piques anyone’s interest.


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 13, 2021)

Anyone run these before any pictures wedding mints? I am dipping 3-4 on water straight away sinmint cookies has always be a sweet strain with gas and as for blue power can’t beat some proper blue,


----------



## higher self (Aug 13, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> Anyone run these before any pictures wedding mints? I am dipping 3-4 on water straight away sinmint cookies has always be a sweet strain with gas and as for blue power can’t beat some proper blue,


Search this thread, MInewgrow has ran Wedding Mints recently


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 13, 2021)

higher self said:


> Search this thread, MInewgrow has ran Wedding Mints recently


Yeah, I have some pics a few pages back. Couple nice females one I shoulda kept around but didn’t have space at the time. All of it was good smoke.


----------



## higher self (Aug 13, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Yeah, I have some pics a few pages back. Couple nice females one I shoulda kept around but didn’t have space at the time. All of it was good smoke.


It looked dank AF! I need another WC cross to try was thinking about Wedding Mints after seeing you run it, or Night Wedding. Been getting nothing but Sin fems need to pick up some regs & a 15 pack for $70 is a deal!


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 13, 2021)

higher self said:


> It looked dank AF! I need another WC cross to try was thinking about Wedding Mints after seeing you run it, or Night Wedding. Been getting nothing but Sin fems need to pick up some regs & a 15 pack for $70 is a deal!


mine where a gift from the sin city team as I had two packs lifted from a vendor! I appreciate these as it weren’t there fault! Can’t wait I got 5 soaked now


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 13, 2021)

higher self said:


> It looked dank AF! I need another WC cross to try was thinking about Wedding Mints after seeing you run it, or Night Wedding. Been getting nothing but Sin fems need to pick up some regs & a 15 pack for $70 is a deal!


Thanks brother, I was looking at Luxor and goat cookies intrigued me, they have a lot of crosses I wouldn’t mind trying.


----------



## higher self (Aug 13, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> mine where a gift from the sin city team as I had two packs lifted from a vendor! I appreciate these as it weren’t there fault! Can’t wait I got 5 soaked now


Glad they got you back right. The WC cross I tried from Greenpoint is fire but I ended up with an OGKB type of plant. I don't know I blame it on the Purple Punch seems like it is hit or miss with that strain. 



MInewgrow said:


> Thanks brother, I was looking at Luxor and goat cookies intrigued me, they have a lot of crosses I wouldn’t mind trying.


Definitely a good few on my list as well, I still want Platinum Delights.


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 14, 2021)

higher self said:


> Glad they got you back right. The WC cross I tried from Greenpoint is fire but I ended up with an OGKB type of plant. I don't know I blame it on the Purple Punch seems like it is hit or miss with that strain.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a good few on my list as well, I still want Platinum Delights.


Yea I big up sin city I have grew blue power it was impressive big gassy blueberry like plant, I have seen some beautiful plants coming out of there packs, I am excited for these wedding mints people always mention green point so I am going to have grab a pack find out what’s up I am trying to collect as many packs pop a couple of beans this year make some crosses for myself


----------



## slipdef (Sep 12, 2021)

Hey there, 
i'm going to pop wedding mints & goat cookies 
i'll let u inform how it turn


----------



## Matix35 (Sep 12, 2021)

Cloud Berry only day 50 super fast tasty fruity sativa buds


----------



## Matix35 (Sep 12, 2021)

Rainbow at night zkittle dominant pheno with a touch of sativa again fast finisher


----------



## stale (Sep 14, 2021)

Medical Glue is in the dry tent now... buds are dense and gorgeous


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 27, 2021)

Breath mints #4 minty fruity terps energizing smoke great for mornings. Cut day 63

it’s doing great out doors too no mold in Canada and it’s finishing next week very vigorous growth.


----------



## Zilman (Sep 27, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> Breath mints #4 such a great plant, minty fruity terps great energizing smoke great for mornings. Cut day 63
> View attachment 4996552View attachment 4996557View attachment 4996554View attachment 4996553View attachment 4996555
> it’s doing great out doors too no mold in Canada and it’s finishing next week very vigorous growth.


Fem or regular seeds?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 17, 2021)

I grew a beautiful Deep pockets outdoors and was fortunate enough to get some nice weather to allow her some extra time. She was a solid 7x5 bush and a nice dark purple on the fade.. Will run the rest of the beans indoors and look for a solid momma.


----------



## JojoThug (Oct 17, 2021)

Matix35 said:


> Rainbow at night zkittle dominant pheno with a touch of sativa again fast finisher


Did you run the fems or regs? Looks kill


----------



## Deach (Oct 23, 2021)

stale said:


> Medical Glue is in the dry tent now... buds are dense and gorgeous


How are they? I've been growing Cancers Nightmare for years, I just love it


----------



## Deach (Oct 24, 2021)

cannapotimus said:


> Also 4 out of your total 5 posts are all bashing Canada seeds with 3 of them being this warning copied and pasted in different threads. Do you have anyone who can verify this or any proof? Not saying it’s not possible but it’s a pretty bold accusation


FYI, I've purchased twice from Canada seeds no problems and got my freebies


----------



## ManofTREE (Oct 27, 2021)

What's everyone's favorite sin city strain or cross?


----------



## Snowback (Oct 28, 2021)

I've only done one and it's only a few weeks in. Vanilla Gelato. I hope to be able to write nice things about it here in the future. 

Many people seem to like the Sin Mints crosses.


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Oct 28, 2021)

ManofTREE said:


> What's everyone's favorite sin city strain or cross?


Only grown out a few packs of Sin City but I have really liked what I have found in each pack, the Wedding Mints being the favorite at the moment.
Deep Pockets

Wedding Mints

and a couple of freebie Platinum Delights x Sin Valley og currently flowering in week 9


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 28, 2021)

ManofTREE said:


> What's everyone's favorite sin city strain or cross?


I have grown Tangerine power and Deep pockets. Tangerine power was from a clone from around the Tacoma area. Deep pockets was from seed. Both very enjoyable but Tangerine power had the most INSANE terps. I would close my eyes and it would smell like fresh citrus bliss. Both turned purple with Deep pockets almost black.


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Oct 28, 2021)

ManofTREE said:


> What's everyone's favorite sin city strain or cross?


I Haven’t grown Sin City beans in years, but when I did grow a few packs out, the blue power F2 was stellar to say the least, straight blueberry muffins to the nose with some kushy undertones was the terp combo on my favorite pheno from seed and it made some rather amazing bubble hash as well..


----------



## ManofTREE (Oct 29, 2021)

Thanks for the responses everyone - the buds look great ph3notyp3
Sounds like most of his gear kicks ass. I have a couple packs of blue power x sin mint... trying to get thru this move so I can set back up to grow. I also had a stellar experience with some blue power in the past, great terp combo


----------



## Foxseeds (Oct 30, 2021)

Breath Mints #4 tastes like minty berries


----------



## ManofTREE (Oct 30, 2021)

Looks like some tasty smoke! You in soil and hid or led?


----------



## Foxseeds (Nov 1, 2021)

Breath Mints # 4 in real soil outdoors in Canada. Way more fruity terps not minty. Cut October 10.

The ones on the mountain did great no mildew or budrot. Better air flow and less wet.
Unfortunately had to trash most in the hard patch near the forest, koko koffee in the same spot came out pretty good. This year was brutal in Canada so much rain.


----------



## Eastsidesmoke (Nov 7, 2021)

Has anyone ran the gorilla grip (blue power x gg4) yet I started 4 regs off got one girl was short and stout low yield smelling really good drying at the moment but looking sugared up too. Has anyone got opinions of their runs please


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 7, 2021)

Just put 5 dosimints in paper towel. Looking for some dosi action.


----------



## Learning1234 (Nov 8, 2021)

Eyeballing these Ocean Water (Face on Fire #9 x Blue Power) fems. Anyone have any info/insight on this cross? Love their Blue Power.


----------



## higher self (Nov 12, 2021)

Kushmints x Blue Power clone at 25 days. Seems a lil slow flowering compared to other plants I'm running but should start to stack it on soon.

Got another pheno a few days in & stem rub smells like blueberry lemonade & kush. Lol not exactly that but that’s what comes to mind describing the smell. This one should definitely be a banger! 2 other pheno's getting vegged for a few more wks & they smell good too.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 13, 2021)

Does anyone know if sincity plans on releasing sinmints fem crosses, that would be great if they did.


----------



## Zilman (Nov 13, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Does anyone know if sincity plans on releasing sinmints fem crosses, that would be great if they did.


Yes, in spring


----------



## Zilman (Nov 13, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Does anyone know if sincity plans on releasing sinmints fem crosses, that would be great if they did.


There is large selection of sinmint crosses in Golden ticket seed bank and Breeders direct


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 13, 2021)

Zilman said:


> There is large selection of sinmint crosses in Golden ticket seed bank and Breeders direct


I have a pack of the luxor and sin mint cookies, also a few others. I have a lot of cuts and mothers so veg space is tight even with 3 veg rooms so would love to run some sin fems. I have been checking out the white nightmare and blue power fems but can't make up my mind- would love to run something like. Luxor or modified mints fems.


----------



## Zilman (Nov 13, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I have a pack of the luxor and sin mint cookies, also a few others. I have a lot of cuts and mothers so veg space is tight even with 3 veg rooms so would love to run some sin fems. I have been checking out the white nightmare and blue power fems but can't make up my mind- would love to run something like. Luxor or modified mints fems.


I'm not smoking weed right now, I'm just growing, so I won't say anything about the high. Last cultivation of Papaya x White Nightmare grew very beautifully and smells wonderful. Now I'm growing White Nightmare BX (Nightmare cookies x White nightmare) - a very strong plant in vegetative growth, flowering is coming soon and I hope to see crystals. In general, everything that I grow from Sin City is strong and fast in vegetative growth and rapid flowering, their breeder clearly knows the phrase "hybrid power", which cannot be said about some pollen chuckers. I also re-grow Kushmint x White Nightmare and Papaya x White Nightmare.


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Nov 13, 2021)

Anyone got any experience with their Nightmare cookies? My dude said he got to sample some and it was some of the downright frostiest, tastiest smoke he's ever experienced.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 13, 2021)

higher self said:


> Kushmints x Blue Power clone at 25 days. Seems a lil slow flowering compared to other plants I'm running but should start to stack it on soon.
> 
> Got another pheno a few days in & stem rub smells like blueberry lemonade & kush. Lol not exactly that but that’s what comes to mind describing the smell. This one should definitely be a banger! 2 other pheno's getting vegged for a few more wks & they smell good too.
> 
> View attachment 5027565


If it's of any value to know, I am testing some gelato 33 x Blue Power currently and they were much the same way. Took forever to really get going but starting to catch up later in time...
Btw, I am really interested in that cross that you are testing. I almost picked some up. If you remember, please post about how they turned out when the time comes.


----------



## higher self (Nov 14, 2021)

Snowback said:


> If it's of any value to know, I am testing some gelato 33 x Blue Power currently and they were much the same way. Took forever to really get going but starting to catch up later in time...
> Btw, I am really interested in that cross that you are testing. I almost picked some up. If you remember, please post about how they turned out when the time comes.


That's good to know about slow budding, wasn't too worried but I've had my fair share of weirdo plants in recent months lol. For sure, I'll post some more updates & pics for this cross. Probably not a lot of info on them so it's only right I drop some pics & such


----------



## cannapotimus (Nov 15, 2021)

last nugget of blue lime pie


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Nov 15, 2021)

cannapotimus said:


> last nugget of blue lime pie
> View attachment 5029536View attachment 5029537


absolutely beautiful


----------



## PeatPhreak (Nov 16, 2021)

I did a search but there is no mention of Bogeyman. Anyone run it? If so, how long did you flower? I have one going now. Taking forever to finish, but looking to be worth the wait.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 16, 2021)

PeatPhreak said:


> I did a search but there is no mention of Bogeyman. Anyone run it? If so, how long did you flower? I have one going now. Taking forever to finish, but looking to be worth the wait.


Hopefully they ain't calling albino boogieman, lmao.

I released twinkle tartz about 2 yrs ago then like 6 months later sin releases blueberry tarts. The Albino Boogieman i did around same times as tartz and now sin has a bogeyman strain. 

Im sure its coincidence but it is flattering.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Nov 16, 2021)

Bogeyman is different from Boogieman, boss. 

Bogeyman is White Nightmare x MAC. It grew like a monster. Smells like Boo Berry cereal dank. Yield is gonna be big. I think I'm on week 12 of bloom. Could chop it now, but I think it needs more time. 

Now why they called Bogeyman is unknown. I'm guessing Capulator is bogey golfer and the name is a bit of an inside zinger. How did I do?


----------



## PeatPhreak (Nov 16, 2021)

Bogeyman went to 11. Reddit thinks this is kind of a big deal. But that's Reddit so...yeah.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 16, 2021)

PeatPhreak said:


> Bogeyman is different from Boogieman, boss.
> 
> Bogeyman is White Nightmare x MAC. It grew like a monster. Smells like Boo Berry cereal dank. Yield is gonna be big. I think I'm on week 12 of bloom. Could chop it now, but I think it needs more time.
> 
> Now why they called Bogeyman is unknown. I'm guessing Capulator is bogey golfer and the name is a bit of an inside zinger. How did I do?


I was assuming they just spelled it wrong. The golf reference eluded me. Lol


----------



## PeatPhreak (Nov 19, 2021)

Bogeyman


----------



## PeatPhreak (Nov 19, 2021)

Bogeyman


----------



## PeatPhreak (Nov 20, 2021)

Last pic of Bogeyman that I forgot to add. The close up money shot. 

 

One plant will yield close to one pound. Likely 12-14oz. Maybe more.


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 22, 2021)

Blue power bx2


----------



## PeatPhreak (Nov 23, 2021)

That one Bogeyman plant yielded 16.3oz dry. 464g. Wahooo!


----------



## PeatPhreak (Nov 23, 2021)

Smoke report for Bogeyman. Aroma is still dank Boo Berry cereal. Taste is sour dark berry with some sweetness. Smoked from a bong. Tastes great! Hits smooth without being fully cured. Buzz is very potent for this daily toker. Easily 9/10. High test stuff.


----------



## higher self (Nov 23, 2021)

Day 37 Kushmint x Blue Power. Terp are coming through a little, just kushy so far nothing extraordinary yet.

Got a full blown herm on the other Kushmint x Blue Power clone that I threw in flower last. Shame was only about 2 wk in & it was looking like a nice plant. Got 2 other pheno's to flip when they get bigger, this cross doesn't stretch much.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 23, 2021)

Those little tiny purple tips are classic Kushmints. Sadly, so is the tendency to herm. The memes about Seed Junky exist for a reason


----------



## higher self (Nov 23, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Those little tiny purple tips are classic Kushmints. Sadly, so is the tendency to herm. The memes about Seed Junky exist for a reason


Lol I gotta find some of those memes, sure I'll get a good laugh. I was thinking the little purple was from colder temps but the underside of alot of the sugar fan leaves are purple as well. The veins are red & purple yet still green on top, cool looking plant close up. Just wish it grew a tad bit faster lol


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 24, 2021)

ain’t really seen them grown out anywhere but I wanted something fruity, papaya power next


----------



## Northeastbudz (Dec 4, 2021)

I have a pack of wedding mints growing they seem to be slow vegging with lots of mutants


----------



## higher self (Dec 4, 2021)

Mint Blue at 47 days. Sticky as hell but not really loud, the terps are kushy. Yield looks like it will be low, which is disappointing. Hopefully the other pheno can put out a bit more. I also put the mother plant of the clone that hermed into flower to see if it was just a grower error.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Dec 5, 2021)

Snowback said:


> That's great to see some nice Vanilla Gelato. I have those beans.
> 
> A question for anybody who may know:
> 
> Have any of you heard of or tried "Orange Mojito" (Orange Cookies x Sinmint Cookies)? Those were my freebies and they sound enticing.


Did you grow them out? I got one in late flower right now looking dank and two more in early flower


----------



## oldtymemusic (Dec 7, 2021)

has anyone tried choke cherry? i just did all but 4 seeds of cherry kerosene with only one decent female so far.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 9, 2021)

Ice Cream Banana # 2
Banana OG X Blue Power 

Day 65F of bloom, sickeningly sweet. This pheno grew slowly and did not branch well, would benefit greatly from topping.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 10, 2021)

ganjaman87 said:


> Did you grow them out? I got one in late flower right now looking dank and two more in early flower


You mean the "orange mojito" freebies or the Vanilla Gelato? I have not done the freebies yet (would have taken us over our plant count) but the Vanilla Gelato are doing great. I totally love them so far. There will definitely be some pics coming of those. If they smoke as good as they smell, I will become an instant Sin City fan boi after only one pack!

If you are doing the Orange Mojito please do a pic at chop if possible.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Dec 11, 2021)

Snowback said:


> You mean the "orange mojito" freebies or the Vanilla Gelato? I have not done the freebies yet (would have taken us over our plant count) but the Vanilla Gelato are doing great. I totally love them so far. There will definitely be some pics coming of those. If they smoke as good as they smell, I will become an instant Sin City fan boi after only one pack!
> 
> If you are doing the Orange Mojito please do a pic at chop if possible.


Yeah I meant the orange mojito. I’ll take some pics tonight


----------



## ganjaman87 (Dec 12, 2021)

Here’s the orange mimosa at about 53 days 12/12 growing in super soil. Smells like orange and musty arm pits. @Snowback


----------



## Snowback (Dec 12, 2021)

looking nice.

Is it Orange Mimosa or Orange Mojito?


----------



## ganjaman87 (Dec 12, 2021)

Snowback said:


> looking nice.
> 
> Is it Orange Mimosa or Orange Mojito?


It’s definitely mojito I keep saying mimosa for some reason


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 14, 2021)

Ice Cream Banana day 70F, super sweet


----------



## Northeastbudz (Dec 14, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Ice Cream Banana day 70F, super sweet View attachment 5046593View attachment 5046594View attachment 5046595View attachment 5046596


This is incredible great job


----------



## higher self (Dec 15, 2021)

Mint Blue at 59 days. Absolute shit yields but it smells really dank & kushy, no mint tho. Got a few other phenos I just put into flower earlier this wk, praying for better yields. Still have a few seeds left to pop & whole unopened pack not sure if I will pop um though. Probably just use it for trades or flip it on Strainly if need be lol. Rather run the Gelato x BP like Snowback is running or Nightmare Cookies next.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 16, 2021)

higher self said:


> Mint Blue at 59 days. Absolute shit yields but it smells really dank & kushy, no mint tho. Got a few other phenos I just put into flower earlier this wk, praying for better yields. Still have a few seeds left to pop & whole unopened pack not sure if I will pop um though. Probably just use it for trades or flip it on Strainly if need be lol. Rather run the Gelato x BP like Snowback is running or Nightmare Cookies next.


Pics are coming soon of a few of the Gelato x BP. Yield is definitely not going to be a concern. Every one is above average, with one of them going completely crazy. I want to hold off on recommending them to others until I smoke test, but I would already be willing to order more of the beans for myself based solely on how they look and smell while still living. I'm pretty sure that I will order at least another pack.


----------



## higher self (Dec 17, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Pics are coming soon of a few of the Gelato x BP. Yield is definitely not going to be a concern. Every one is above average, with one of them going completely crazy. I want to hold off on recommending them to others until I smoke test, but I would already be willing to order more of the beans for myself based solely on how they look and smell while still living. I'm pretty sure that I will order at least another pack.


Sounds like one will be a keeper for sure. I just recently finished a Sherb cross but I had to pluck ball early & got nanners late in flower so culled that one. The Gelato x BP would be my 2nd Gelato cross & only pack I have with Gelato as direct mother cut, so def want to run those. If I catch a good sale might snag that Face on Fire joint


----------



## higher self (Dec 18, 2021)

So I chopped that Mint Blue plant a few days ago. It totally busted the filter in my drying tent, had the whole up stairs smelling like rotten eggs. Thought it was a dead rodent in my attic lol!! Going to run this again in 100% coco to see if it yields better. I have my suspicions that it might be this peat mix that is hampering my yields & not just this plant either. Gotta get her cloned up again though. Smoke reports after the 1st of Jan since I've been on a tolerance break all this December. Can't wait to partake again & get ripped, caffeine ain't my cup of tea to get through the day lol!


----------



## cannapotimus (Dec 26, 2021)

strawberry short cookies at 10 weeks


----------



## cannapotimus (Dec 26, 2021)

some sinmintZ f2


----------



## resinhead (Jan 3, 2022)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Ice Cream Banana day 70F, super sweet View attachment 5046593View attachment 5046594View attachment 5046595View attachment 5046596


Dude! The leaves on that thing! And the frost! WOW


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 4, 2022)

cannapotimus said:


> strawberry short cookies at 10 weeks
> View attachment 5054434View attachment 5054435View attachment 5054436


Damn 10 weeks on her, How she smell? I have a pack of these I'm excited to run!


----------



## cannapotimus (Jan 4, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Damn 10 weeks on her, How she smell? I have a pack of these I'm excited to run!


The smell was all cookies when she was on the vine, but I’m getting a little bit of sweetness/possible strawberry now when I burp the jars. They were 2017 release so I was only getting about 60 germ rate though. I crossed a big sturdy male to a bloom guava pie, then pollinated this female with the most strawberry smelling male out of 10 of those seeds in hopes of getting more consistent pronounced strawberry terps. Really looking forward to working the line further.


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 4, 2022)

cannapotimus said:


> The smell was all cookies when she was on the vine, but I’m getting a little bit of sweetness/possible strawberry now when I burp the jars. They were 2017 release so I was only getting about 60 germ rate though. I crossed a big sturdy male to a bloom guava pie, then pollinated this female with the most strawberry smelling male out of 10 of those seeds in hopes of getting more consistent pronounced strawberry terps. Really looking forward to working the line further.


Yeah I know theyre a old pack I'ma soak mine in some URB hope that'll help all the seeds look mint though, more strawberry sounds good! Excited to see more of the line later


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 4, 2022)

dr.panda said:


> Blue power bx2 View attachment 5033317


How did this turn out? Got a couple BP phenos in flower now. One is lemon starburst smelling and the other is berry.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jan 4, 2022)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Ice Cream Banana day 70F, super sweet View attachment 5046593View attachment 5046594View attachment 5046595View attachment 5046596


This made me decide im popping my pack of these or the goji OG x white nightmare pack this week


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 4, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> How did this turn out? Got a couple BP phenos in flower now. One is lemon starburst smelling and the other is berry.


Ill snag some pictures here soon, they are binned up current after their dry. One has a sweet and sour type profile, while the other one is berry cough syrup profile.


----------



## Shastafarian (Jan 5, 2022)

Cannacal04 said:


> I wanna grab a pack of these and blue lime petrol, how do they smell so far?


I got them Blue lime petrol growing now, Snagged Blue petrol back in the day and it was unreal wish Id had a spot to save the keeper so I should've snagged both blue lime pie and blue lime petrol but my silly butt just snagged Blue Lime petrol any who Im happy I did that because Ive popped about 8 strains with no male keepers and Im letting them show themselves not me say Im using one of these because I love the cross but I found a male in Bel Lime Petrol that so damn loud and so damn stout and so damn dank It needs a carbon filter in veg frfr and I honestly really dont have space to do any males but Ill say I cant not use him and the 3 females out of 6 are very stout single stalk colas even though I topped them early and they have 4-6 main colas no lateral branches which is hard to get clones and the one thats got the most bottoms are very tiny stretchy shoots but has alot of gas. Just put the females in flower last week they all have huge top fan leaves covers their stacked bottoms so Im constantly defoliating to get that light down but putting them on the side is helpful to get lateral light so they can fill in. They seem more stout then Blue Petrol was I had more open but staking small buds on most Bp but 1 keeper was heavy yield stack monster I lost lol. Id love to find something in that realm with KLP influence & ill be set.


----------



## Shastafarian (Jan 5, 2022)

alexcarter said:


> What should I pop first?


I see u won the seeds for life box... Very nice flex. id be popping Blue Lime Pie asap


----------



## Shastafarian (Jan 5, 2022)

cannapotimus said:


> Blue lime pieView attachment 4876706View attachment 4876707View attachment 4876708View attachment 4876709


 My man finally somebody that came through with some flower pics of BLPie. She looks stellar how many did you pop and how many did u get for females and how many were keepers what was the terps difference in keepers and what was the smoke report? Thanks for sharing


----------



## cannapotimus (Jan 5, 2022)

I think I’ve popped 7 or 8 with 3 females. One had straight line terps, another had all blue power terps(master kushy with a sweetness) and one was right in the middle. The smoke was some of best I’ve ever had on all three. I’d highly recommend it to anyone. The limey one had very little stretch and the other two were longer node spacing.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2022)

cannapotimus said:


> I think I’ve popped 7 or 8 with 3 females. One had straight line terps, another had all blue power terps(master kushy with a sweetness) and one was right in the middle. The smoke was some of best I’ve ever had on all three. I’d highly recommend it to anyone. The limey one had very little stretch and the other two were longer node spacing.


It's interesting you say this. I grew out a pack of BLP alongside some sinmints and platinum delights a few years back (after the first drop of BLP) and the BLP's I found to be pretty average compared to the sinmints and Plat D. Maybe Sin remade them with different parents. 

Here's some pics of the girls. I had 4 female BLPs out of the pack. 
BLP


Play D


Sinmints


----------



## cannapotimus (Jan 6, 2022)

eastcoastmo said:


> It's interesting you say this. I grew out a pack of BLP alongside some sinmints and platinum delights a few years back (after the first drop of BLP) and the BLP's I found to be pretty average compared to the sinmints and Plat D. Maybe Sin remade them with different parents.
> 
> Here's some pics of the girls. I had 4 female BLPs out of the pack.
> BLP
> ...


That’s odd for sure. Possibly different parents. I usually go for terps first and they definitely weren’t lacking. I’m going to pop the rest of the pack in a month and maybe a couple f2s, I’ll post up some better pictures.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 6, 2022)

cannapotimus said:


> That’s odd for sure. Possibly different parents. I usually go for terps first and they definitely weren’t lacking. I’m going to pop the rest of the pack in a month and maybe a couple f2s, I’ll post up some better pictures.


Hopefully he did switch up the parents, he's obviously done well with the ones you got! Hope the rest give you some dank girls as well hey


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Jan 8, 2022)

Wedding Mints at around 8 weeks of flowering.


----------



## adgas (Jan 14, 2022)

Anyone grown out the "BOLO" strain from sincity? got them free from attitude and growing one now and also a breathmints.


----------



## H420Baby (Jan 21, 2022)

adgas said:


> Anyone grown out the "BOLO" strain from sincity? got them free from attitude and growing one now and also a breathmints.


I believe it to be chocolope x butterscotch (ROLO) then crossed to blue power


----------



## casperd (Jan 22, 2022)

anyone grown the forum cookies bx if so was it any good ?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 12, 2022)

Couple of baby ice cream bananas, will keep yall updated


----------



## Kalkwerk (Feb 12, 2022)

Got a pack of nightmare runtz that I want to pop this year. Anyone grew them already?


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 13, 2022)

Smoking this blue power. Its like an old lemon starburst from a cleaning closet floor that has dirt stuck to it. Real good body buzz and happy relaxing effect. Good grower and good yielder. Running both my phenos again to pick if I want to keep one


----------



## higher self (Feb 17, 2022)

Still running the MintBlue. The best pheno out the 4 I had was the runt pheno. Not a runt anymore but was the slower grower out the lot. Terps from the start of flower now in late flower smelling like raw funk, fuel, kushy, tennis ball & a little lemon berry. I'll get some pics up before I chop soon.

Funny I have a Georgia Pie x Horchata that looks & smells similar to the MintBlue. Definitely the Kushmints coming through! I was put off by Kushmints genetics due to slow growth & a few that lacked terps but find the right pheno & this stuff is bomb! Definitely going to use my MintBlue in my next breeding project with Animal Mints BX


----------



## adgas (Feb 18, 2022)

Breath mints start of flower here in Australia.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 18, 2022)

adgas said:


> View attachment 5087613Breath mints start of flower here in Australia.


That is one healthy plant mate! Nice work!!


----------



## Snowback (Feb 22, 2022)

Nice bush.


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 6, 2022)

Blue Power round 2


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 6, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> Blue Power round 2 View attachment 5097289


She looks amazing mate


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 7, 2022)

eastcoastmo said:


> She looks amazing mate


Thank you!


----------



## adgas (Mar 14, 2022)

Breath mints coming along nicely outside here in Australia. Not going to yeild much but the buds are up there with the most dense ive grown and shes smelling very strong with a hard to describe smell. Glad the neighbours are chill.


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 22, 2022)

Blue Power- "Dirty lemon starburst" pheno day 44


----------



## adgas (Apr 1, 2022)

Just some photos on my outdoor breath mints getting the chop soon. Not the best photos.


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 14, 2022)

Rainbow at night zkittlez x white nightmare


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 14, 2022)

any new sin city stuff coming out??


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 14, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> any new sin city stuff coming out??


Raskal Berries (White Strawberry x Blue Power) drop on 4/20.


----------



## Burnt Offerings (Apr 21, 2022)

Mint Lemonaid. It's a small leafy runt BUT it smells like lemon candy. Going to give it at least another week and will dig deeper in that pack for sure.


----------



## Shastafarian (Apr 26, 2022)

Matix35 said:


> Rainbow at night zkittlez x white nightmare


Thats a nice rainbows at night pheno hows she smoke is the main thing..As a true grower/breeder long time seed popper Its all about the smoke report vs the bag appeal. 4 outa 5 boxes have to be checked to show off really but I hear those White Nightmare crosses are legit. I just popped a small freebee 5pk of Apple Margy x White Nightmare. This is my keeper of the first 8 seeds got several females but I was bad about no stem rub no flower time but Ive found thats not always the case Ive found several keepers that rear their heads late in the last 4wks and blow your mind with terps so Ive got to be more patient. I was trying to fast track pheno hunts since I've got a boat load of seeds I been sitting on for years and I find alot aren't germinating so Im just growing everything now not buying nothing unless its a cut and even then I just trade so Ive got so many things going on its alot sometimes lol. This was the keeper 1st round and she is very nice but O found another one alot smaller yeild that nannered mid flower so I chopped her down smoked her and she had all the terps I was looking for and then some. She had a strong Pie with Blueberry Lemonade back talk about a good smoke bit small yeild vs this #4 which smokes excellent but isn't quite the flavor the small one was. Don't get me wrong she has good flavor more of a Blue Power Key Lime Pie on the back end which is still amazing and super good buzz feels alot like Durban P. I luv it alot she's gonna see some more time in the future.


----------



## Shastafarian (Apr 26, 2022)

adgas said:


> View attachment 5087613Breath mints start of flower here in Australia.


Thats awesome Mate We really appreciate your sharing from down under. My bro lives there and I been seeing more guys from that area growing what area are u abouts? Looks like it got pretty cool, and I guess the show Netflix helped me see Byron Bay Lmao that's a show there now....still I bet it would enjoy some good danks. So yall don't have medical or anything? That Breath Mints doesn't quite look like your keeper but looks are deceiving. How many did you pop to score her? I'm finding out Its just not worth only doing 3 or 4 of a pack especially regs and folks alot of time say space was the issue but on thr first part of the hunt I don't ever grow them big, kinda like alot of Breeders that test their own gear if u made a 4x4 raised bed u can just sow them even space apart and have a wonderful hunt but taking clones is so key I hate hearing all these guys that have to reveg smdh  don't get me wrong Ive had to do it too but not often. Clones and moms don't have to be huge hell Ive held moms in .5 gal pots that do excellent for smaller personal growers. Anyways Thanks for sharing mate whats in store for next round?


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 26, 2022)

Shastafarian said:


> Thats a nice rainbows at night pheno hows she smoke is the main thing..As a true grower/breeder long time seed popper Its all about the smoke report vs the bag appeal. 4 outa 5 boxes have to be checked to show off really but I hear those White Nightmare crosses are legit. I just popped a small freebee 5pk of Apple Margy x White Nightmare. This is my keeper of the first 8 seeds got several females but I was bad about no stem rub no flower time but Ive found thats not always the case Ive found several keepers that rear their heads late in the last 4wks and blow your mind with terps so Ive got to be more patient. I was trying to fast track pheno hunts since I've got a boat load of seeds I been sitting on for years and I find alot aren't germinating so Im just growing everything now not buying nothing unless its a cut and even then I just trade so Ive got so many things going on its alot sometimes lol. This was the keeper 1st round and she is very nice but O found another one alot smaller yeild that nannered mid flower so I chopped her down smoked her and she had all the terps I was looking for and then some. She had a strong Pie with Blueberry Lemonade back talk about a good smoke bit small yeild vs this #4 which smokes excellent but isn't quite the flavor the small one was. Don't get me wrong she has good flavor more of a Blue Power Key Lime Pie on the back end which is still amazing and super good buzz feels alot like Durban P. I luv it alot she's gonna see some more time in the future.


I totally agree with you !for me its all about flavor if the smell translate well to the taste and taste good until the end of a joint thats a keeper for me!the rainbow at night did taste reaaly good but very sweet refreshing i found and with the z terps aded that was good !and your plants look awesome she scream quality and legit buds good job !


----------



## BMWEATER (Apr 28, 2022)

I just picked up some Frozen Papaya regular seeds, has anyone run them?


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 29, 2022)

BMWEATER said:


> I just picked up some Frozen Papaya regular seeds, has anyone run them?


I didnt grew it but i do white nightmare cross and its very good smoke easy to grow good yield not too stretchy i found so that must be good grab for sure


----------



## BMWEATER (Apr 29, 2022)

Matix35 said:


> I didnt grew it but i do white nightmare cross and its very good smoke easy to grow good yield not too stretchy i found so that must be good grab for sure


I keep seeing and hearing good things about the White Nightmare crosses so I am hoping I find a good pheno. I just popped the Acai'z x White Nightmare-- going to be posting some photos soon


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 30, 2022)

BMWEATER said:


> I keep seeing and hearing good things about the White Nightmare crosses so I am hoping I find a good pheno. I just popped the Acai'z x White Nightmare-- going to be posting some photos soon


Keep us update about your acai z! i have seeds too and im very curious about this limited freebie release that must be very purple i grew a acai cross from compound and was purple AF


----------



## BMWEATER (Apr 30, 2022)

Matix35 said:


> Keep us update about your acai z! i have seeds too and im very curious about this limited freebie release that must be very purple i grew a acai cross from compound and was purple AF


I can't wait! I will have some pictures in about 2 weeks


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 30, 2022)

are rascal berries selections available or is it box set only??


----------



## BMWEATER (Apr 30, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> are rascal berries selections available or is it box set only??


I saw some crosses on OES site when I ordered my Nightmare cross


----------



## Matix35 (May 1, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> are rascal berries selections available or is it box set only??


I think i seen on instagram they will release single pack in mid may or something like this for now i think its only box


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 1, 2022)

Has anyone tried Raskal Berries? Looks interesting and I’ve been eyeing the Cloudberry from them ( Raskal Berries x White Nightmare)


----------



## Shastafarian (May 3, 2022)

Has anyone tried any of the Blue Petrol Crosses or the Blue Lime Pie? I've grown the Blue Petrol on its own and I've grown alot of original elites in Norcal and Southern Oregon to say I've grownnthe real cherry pie Animal Cookies SFV ghost SourD Tahoe Og , LSD , Kosher K. Birthday Cake, Blackberry K. ,Super Lemon Haze, Watermelon Zkittlez, and the list goes on but there is a couple cuts in Oregon of Djs original Blueberry that Id say the Blue Petrol give me hints of but with the Petrol Og it becomes like a Cherry Pie status with lots of exotic Pie terps is what I'd call them they remind me most of Cherry Pie and Birthday Cake and Key Lime Pie imho Im blown away when I smoke the Key Lime Pie x Blue Petrol. Flavor on this is Lime Pie with a Blueberry Zing just more to it then I can describe but something alot gravitate too. I found several good males in my recent hunt of the Blue Lime Petrol but 1 really stood out for stem Funk and all around vigor made it past several Cullings. I had a couple Rainbow Belts Males and Los Celos by Umami and other more expensive Males I tossed becasue they didn't have the raw funk and sticky leafs he had. So I felt good enough with him recently pollinated everything I've hunted and obtained like Ghost Og , 2 phenos Gastro Pops by Compound Genetics Apple banana Dom & Grape Gas blended one. I also used him on 2 Rainbow Belts 2.0 keepers by Archive both Zkittlez Dom one more fizzy moonbow crazy exotic terps one more Z Dom so those are really special too. Im super excited to have these grown out by someone with skill other then myself lol I pop so many beans I will get to them when my space opens back up. Top pic is the Blue Lime Petrol Male I used. Bottom pics are the Gastro Pops I pollinated. This is a exquisite Compound Genetics x Sincity Seeds throw down of some baller genetics. I got a feeling that these seeds are gonna be something to brag about.


----------



## BMWEATER (May 3, 2022)

Shastafarian said:


> Has anyone tried any of the Blue Petrol Crosses or the Blue Lime Pie? I've had the Blue Petrol on its own and I've grown alot in Norcal and Southern Oregon to say I know what an elite is an understatement but there is a couple cuts in Oregon of the original Blueberry that Id say give me hints of it but with the Petrol Og it becomes like a Cherry Pie status imho but I know the super terpy ones all are tiny yeild so thats kinda shitty but Im blown away when I smoke the Key Lime Pie x Blue Petrol. I found a super special one that had so much Pie but with Exquisite. Lime Pie with a Blueberry Zing just beyond words and something I gravitate too. So I found several good males in my recent hunt of the Blue Lime Petrol but 1 stood out and made it past several Cullings. I had a couple Rainbow Belts Males and Los Celos by Umami and other more expensive Males I tossed but I felt good enough with used him recently on everything like Gastro Pops by Compound Genetics Apple banana Dom and the Grape Gas blended one Id say both are keepers and I used him on 2 Rainbow 2.0 Belts keepers out of 4 I was flowering by Archive both Zkittlez Dom one more fizzy moonbow crazy exotic terps one more Z Dom so those are really gonna be special too. Im super excited to have these grown out & Can't wait to see & share. Top pic is the Blue Lime Petrol Male I used. Bottom pics are the Gastro Pops I pollinated. Who's in the mood to give a few a try? This is a Compound Genetics x Sincity Seeds throw down of some baller genetics. I got a feeling that these seeds are gonna be something to brag about.



Looks amazing!!! I bet those seeds are going to yield some fire


----------



## Shastafarian (Jun 2, 2022)

BMWEATER said:


> Looks amazing!!! I bet those seeds are going to yield some fire


Broskees I be on the hunt hard. Found some Rainbow Belts Keepers I hit with his spunky Mctwist and a Gummiez that kills in flavor got Sprayed with Zest. The Gastro Pops 1 is a Hashmonster rosin heads dream same with this Key Lime Pie Blue Petrol #5 keeper she dumps sandy trichomes with a luvly Lime Berry pie flavor cant wait to do a run just been smoking flowers of her just finished my 2nd round with her last week. I have the new hunt of the last half pack of 3 Blue Lime Petrol females and kept 1 of 4 males. Got 3 even split 1 hard Blue Petrol 1 5050 and 1 Key Lime Pie dom. Cant believe how good these Rainbow Belts Smoke Holy Lime Candy Heaven....got 1 prob Moonbow75 dom so special but small yeild then a nice yeilding one prob closest to the #20 Breeder cut and 1 that I thought Zkittlez dom but turned out Captain Crunch Berries is what 2 of my buddies called it without saying nothing to them or them talking to each other and I feel the same so Its prob gonna stay that name and its medium yeild but Heavy Narcotic High with euphoria for dayzzzz. Shits epic so before I even popped the last 6 Rainbow Belts Or anything else I had to pop 10 Moonbow75 dom KeyLime Blue Petrol and 5 Capt.Crunchberry germinated out of 10 and they were the lowest producer of seeds so I figured the germs would be low. These are just 2 small sample pics of Key Lime Pie Blue Petrol #5 Keeper 1st round KLP dom keeper.


----------



## Shastafarian (Jun 2, 2022)

cannapotimus said:


> last nugget of blue lime pie
> View attachment 5029536View attachment 5029537


this looks nice good job !
Did u keep any cuts?


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## cannapotimus (Jun 2, 2022)

Shastafarian said:


> this looks nice good job !
> Did u keep any cuts?


No I wish I had room at the time, but I made some f2s with it. I have 4 of them 3 weeks into flower now, and kept cuts this time.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 12, 2022)

Top plant under the cord and smaller on left are dosimints. Both female, did farmer freeman dna test.


----------



## Shastafarian (Jun 15, 2022)

Shastafarian said:


> this looks nice good job !
> Did u keep any cuts?


Of course mates and Im all about equal trades or some kinda deal. Cherry Lime Soda by Umami OMG talk about Blow my mind terps....Im so damn happy I went with Umami on this Cherry Lime Soda cross I took my Epic flavor hound #5 to my Blue Lime Petrol male also and all 10 germinated perfectly. Also all the Zwish seeds Ive popped have had 100% germ rates.

1st and 2nd pics are of a stud Cherry pie Biscotti Froyo from a 5pk by Umami this Dude reeeeeeeks in veg & has structure as u can see hes got some guns to bring to the fight. Hes no slouch and actually pushed out a really studly male I was holding onto for 3months this new guy was territorial and they couldnt get along in the same room for breeding with the Laideeeeez....lol


----------



## elephantSea (Jun 18, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> Blue Power round 2 View attachment 5097289


i miss this strain so much.


----------



## higher self (Jun 23, 2022)

Just ordered some Blue Power x ACDC looking for some even THC:CBD ratios. Still running & have Kushmints x Blue Power in early to mid flower now, should be a proper run since I have better lights & automated watering. Also have 2 Gelato 33 x Blue Power's in veg.


----------



## Shastafarian (Jun 25, 2022)

higher self said:


> Just ordered some Blue Power x ACDC looking for some even THC:CBD ratios. Still running & have Kushmints x Blue Power in early to mid flower now, should be a proper run since I have better lights & automated watering. Also have 2 Gelato 33 x Blue Power's in veg.


Angus Youngs? I have thems also been kinda hoarding them in the freezer lol but your absolutely right thats gonna be some sweet sweet cheba....Im praying for your blessing amigo


----------



## Shastafarian (Jun 25, 2022)

Shastafarian said:


> this looks nice good job !
> Did u keep any cuts?


I did keep this Female for 2 rounds but after deep discussions and smoke reports I had to give her the boot for flavors sake was the only thing she lacked. Now if I didnt have epic keepers I allready hunted with 5x the flavor and buzz and was making new seeds and hunting them with limited space Id kept it but I also have the last 2 females in flower now testing but there was a late Male showed sex very late but ended up being very similar in structure to my KLP dom #5 I just set him outside so he had to switch his lite cycle from night to day but It only slowed ot sort of a few days now it seems back ontrack to give me pollen but I have 2 males in flower now thank God ones 3wks behind the other but its getting tricky to say the least with a small space lol.


----------



## higher self (Jun 25, 2022)

Shastafarian said:


> Angus Youngs? I have thems also been kinda hoarding them in the freezer lol but your absolutely right thats gonna be some sweet sweet cheba....Im praying for your blessing amigo


Yep the Angus Young, haven't bought seeds in a few months so wanted something a little different. I read the GG4 x ACDC cross Sincity did was a 1:1 so figured this cross would probably do the same. If not then a high cbd or Blue Power leaner is cool with me! I'll pop them ASAP so we can both see what the genetics do!


----------



## elephantSea (Jun 29, 2022)

the kush mints x bluepower beans seem kinda weak to me. no stripes, weird shape, slow to germ compared to the pie hoe x bluepower. hopefully they're worth it. first one died after sprouting. it's a hype-brid


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jun 30, 2022)

elephantSea said:


> the kush mints x bluepower beans seem kinda weak to me. no stripes, weird shape, slow to germ compared to the pie hoe x bluepower. hopefully they're worth it. first one died after sprouting. it's a hype-brid


how is the show girls? or pie hoe x blue power


----------



## elephantSea (Jun 30, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> how is the show girls? or pie hoe x blue power


i'm not too sure yet. I only just popped the first two of them. seem like healthy beans though, normal vigor etc


----------



## elephantSea (Jul 3, 2022)

anyone know what the 'apple' is in the Hard Cider cross (apple margy x white nightmare) ?

I assume it's sour apple or maybe apple fritter but can't find any info about it.


----------



## Shastafarian (Jul 5, 2022)

higher self said:


> Yep the Angus Young, haven't bought seeds in a few months so wanted something a little different. I read the GG4 x ACDC cross Sincity did was a 1:1 so figured this cross would probably do the same. If not then a high cbd or Blue Power leaner is cool with me! I'll pop them ASAP so we can both see what the genetics do!


Im raelly curious as well, the smoke report is what matters having flavor still but bringing some much needed CBD healing. I have a feeling this would be good breeding stock later to start hitting to some of these more Hyped up strains to see if they compliment eachother. 
Just hit my Key Lime Pie x Blue Petrol Blue Petrol Dom with Cherry Pie Biscotti Froyo pollen on some select lowers and then came back this morning and hit the other side with the new KLP x BP Male that had all the structure I wanted so I was told even though Terps and crystalls are key for the male donor the next best option is structure vigor with stem funk. Fingers Crossed also hit 1 of my Rainbow Belts ladies with Both donors...but Ive also found out by flowering an identical structured female pheno that was a twin of the original Male I used first round KLP x BP pollination. This female is Blue Petrol dom and I only know that because Ive grown a full pk of Blue Petrol so I know those terps very well and for some reason the KLP has brought a negative terp expression I can only call Curry Celery with some Butter Popcorn in that which Is so weird I dont enjoy smoking them but this Blue Petrol dom one is wk 4 of flower so terps have started building and its got more Blueberry Limeaide like I remember. So Im excited as I choose that same male so he was 90% Blue Petrol dom with no structure tbh its very stiff close branches that need heavy training to gain any decent harvest but as I said she has terps that would pair so well with Rainbow Belts and that was my goal all along....God Blessed this cross and further crosses from this line allready have 25 in testing from that original cross so Lets pray the gods smile down on thee.


----------



## Shastafarian (Jul 5, 2022)

elephantSea said:


> anyone know what the 'apple' is in the Hard Cider cross (apple margy x white nightmare) ?
> 
> I assume it's sour apple or maybe apple fritter but can't find any info about it.


Apple Margy is what it is for sure no Fritter. I popped them and then killed them because Im a dick sometimes if they arent performing next to slow veg Z dom crosses then I just dont have that kind of space but I wish I did because it more then likely was my fault but if I dont smell stem rub by wk 2-3 of new sprout I cull them immediately because Im looking for 10s or better and this has proven to work for my personal goals. Terps are everything.


----------



## higher self (Jul 5, 2022)

Shastafarian said:


> Im raelly curious as well, the smoke report is what matters having flavor still but bringing some much needed CBD healing. I have a feeling this would be good breeding stock later to start hitting to some of these more Hyped up strains to see if they compliment eachother.
> Just hit my Key Lime Pie x Blue Petrol Blue Petrol Dom with Cherry Pie Biscotti Froyo pollen on some select lowers and then came back this morning and hit the other side with the new KLP x BP Male that had all the structure I wanted so I was told even though Terps and crystalls are key for the male donor the next best option is structure vigor with stem funk. Fingers Crossed also hit 1 of my Rainbow Belts ladies with Both donors...but Ive also found out by flowering an identical structured female pheno that was a twin of the original Male I used first round KLP x BP pollination. This female is Blue Petrol dom and I only know that because Ive grown a full pk of Blue Petrol so I know those terps very well and for some reason the KLP has brought a negative terp expression I can only call Curry Celery with some Butter Popcorn in that which Is so weird I dont enjoy smoking them but this Blue Petrol dom one is wk 4 of flower so terps have started building and its got more Blueberry Limeaide like I remember. So Im excited as I choose that same male so he was 90% Blue Petrol dom with no structure tbh its very stiff close branches that need heavy training to gain any decent harvest but as I said she has terps that would pair so well with Rainbow Belts and that was my goal all along....God Blessed this cross and further crosses from this line allready have 25 in testing from that original cross so Lets pray the gods smile down on thee.


Tried popping a few seeds but none came up so far while others germed fine & are above surface already. I don't know but I'll try a few more. If this doesn't work out I will get all cbd plants & cross them with thc plants myself. Already have one cross I did years back with a sativa that was decent.

Your crosses you're making sound good. I'm running a few chucks myself. You will definitely have some fire in your seeds!


----------



## elephantSea (Jul 5, 2022)

Shastafarian said:


> Apple Margy is what it is for sure no Fritter.


lol, what are the genetics of the 'Apple Margy'?


----------



## Shastafarian (Jul 7, 2022)

QUOTE="elephantSea, post: 16996514, member: 917073"]
lol, what are the genetics of the 'Apple Margy'?
[/QUOTE]
Apple Margy is Canarados work its Apple Juice x Gelato Margy then Sincity took the Apple Margy x White Nightmare and some others I think. Ive heard good feedback about Gelato Margy. Gotta grow em to find out because sometimes the parents barely even show up and the phenos are all new expressions.


----------



## higher self (Jul 15, 2022)

Kushmints x Blue Power. Spear shaped colas that smell like sour gas, OG kush spice & a touch blueberry.


----------



## elephantSea (Jul 16, 2022)

higher self said:


> Kushmints x Blue Power. Spear shaped colas that smell like sour gas, OG kush spice & a touch blueberry.
> 
> View attachment 5164104View attachment 5164103


looking good. I've got two going that sprouted several weeks ago. They both have that bluepower big leaf, thick single main trunk with little side branching. What do these ones look like? same?


----------



## higher self (Jul 16, 2022)

elephantSea said:


> looking good. I've got two going that sprouted several weeks ago. They both have that bluepower big leaf, thick single main trunk with little side branching. What do these ones look like? same?


The pheno I have was a runt but grew out of it, has slimmer leaves & decent side branch growth. Had two others that did have big leafs one hermed & the other was low yielding. I do have some Vanilla Gelato that looks Blue Power dominant with big leaves


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 16, 2022)

Dosimints, 2 phenos, 1 topped cuz it was getting tall the other left untopped 

The untopped one looks pretty good so far


The other ain't bad either


----------



## Snowback (Jul 17, 2022)

higher self said:


> The pheno I have was a runt but grew out of it, has slimmer leaves & decent side branch growth. Had two others that did have big leafs one hermed & the other was low yielding. I do have some Vanilla Gelato that looks Blue Power dominant with big leaves


Watch for hermies on the VG. I had a couple. Other than that I was generally happy with them.


----------



## higher self (Jul 17, 2022)

Snowback said:


> Watch for hermies on the VG. I had a couple. Other than that I was generally happy with them.


Yeah I was going to be eyeing the VG's like a hawk in flower & strip the lowers pretty good. I do think these fem Blue Power crosses are a bit sensitive, even had my keeper cut throw balls. I was going to trash it but ran again with better conditions & its herm free.


----------



## elephantSea (Jul 17, 2022)

higher self said:


> Yeah I was going to be eyeing the VG's like a hawk in flower & strip the lowers pretty good. I do think these fem Blue Power crosses are a bit sensitive, even had my keeper cut throw balls. I was going to trash it but ran again with better conditions & its herm free.


I had a pack of blue power f2's several years ago that did the same thing. They would have a few balls on lower branches early in flower. I just plucked them off and never had issues. Kind of pain making sure you get them all though. The bluepower f2's I got back in like 2014 never had ball issues though. They had a lot more vigor too.


----------



## higher self (Jul 17, 2022)

elephantSea said:


> I had a pack of blue power f2's several years ago that did the same thing. They would have a few balls on lower branches early in flower. I just plucked them off and never had issues. Kind of pain making sure you get them all though. The bluepower f2's I got back in like 2014 never had ball issues though. They had a lot more vigor too.


I figured it was more the BP side doing that, shame tho. It is annoying plucking in general & I don't keep anything around for long if I have to pluck every time. I tend to defoliate in early flower anyways so it's easy to check sometimes as im chopping whole branches down vs getting up & under each plant especially in a tent grow.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 29, 2022)

Dosimint


----------



## Matix35 (Jul 29, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dosimint
> View attachment 5171561


Beautifull work look very fire


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 29, 2022)

Matix35 said:


> Beautifull work look very fire


Thank you. My brother grew some dosimints outdoors 2020 and it was bomb so I figured can't go wrong.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 3, 2022)

Some Vanilla Gelato (6500k backlighting).


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 3, 2022)

Snowback said:


> Some Vanilla Gelato (6500k backlighting).
> 
> View attachment 5174244View attachment 5174245


Bro I just came to show off my Blue Lime Petrol but wowzers your Vanilla Gelato looks exceptionally Dank. Sheesh thats a looker, hope them terps come across in smoke. Im not quite as stoked on all my final smoke reports as much as the terps in flower smell. How many others did you pop or hunt. Those gloves look like you harvested a nice bit
Heres my Blue Petrol dominant from Key Lime Pie x BluePetrol. She has the classic electric blueberry lemonade but not enough terps IMHO. Shes a washer for sure the sandy heads dont produce as much gassy but theres some sweet tantilazing terps still.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 9, 2022)

Dosimints


----------



## Snowback (Aug 9, 2022)

Shastafarian said:


> Bro I just came to show off my Blue Lime Petrol but wowzers your Vanilla Gelato looks exceptionally Dank. Sheesh thats a looker, hope them terps come across in smoke. Im not quite as stoked on all my final smoke reports as much as the terps in flower smell. How many others did you pop or hunt. Those gloves look like you harvested a nice bit
> Heres my Blue Petrol dominant from Key Lime Pie x BluePetrol. She has the classic electric blueberry lemonade but not enough terps IMHO. Shes a washer for sure the sandy heads dont produce as much gassy but theres some sweet tantilazing terps still.


Your Blue Lime Petrol looks nice!
In answer to your question, I have a few more of them. I will post some pics some time in the future. Nice terps, good flavor, but some burn issues on this one. Tends to go out a little. There is another one that burns perfectly. I have a couple strains that I really love right now so I can afford to be picky and this one will not be a keeper. Was fun though and would recommend VG for hunting.

I'd definitely be happy to start some Blue Lime Petrol at some point. Sin City is affordable and fun to hunt.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 9, 2022)

7 Herms out of my 49 juicy Runtz fems so far 16 days into flower … the rest of the plants looks really good


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 9, 2022)

Btw… SinCity is sending me a replacement pack for the issue… really appreciate the top notch customer service… I wasn’t even tripping on the Herms … comes with the territory hunting S1’s especially with Runtz in the lineage …


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 9, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> 7 Herms out of my 49 juicy Runtz fems so far 16 days into flower … the rest of the plants looks really good


my first two showgirls and one of two kushmints x bluepowers started showing male parts in the second week


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 10, 2022)

Shastafarian said:


> Bro I just came to show off my Blue Lime Petrol but wowzers your Vanilla Gelato looks exceptionally Dank. Sheesh thats a looker, hope them terps come across in smoke. Im not quite as stoked on all my final smoke reports as much as the terps in flower smell. How many others did you pop or hunt. Those gloves look like you harvested a nice bit
> Heres my Blue Petrol dominant from Key Lime Pie x BluePetrol. She has the classic electric blueberry lemonade but not enough terps IMHO. Shes a washer for sure the sandy heads dont produce as much gassy but theres some sweet tantilazing terps still.


Ok Ok Here it is Boys and Gals The Truth is finally hear The Final Results for Key Lime Pie Blue Petrol I have found 2 true keepers that dont stress nanner or shit the bed over sillyness. These 2 gals are polar opposites of parental distinction but I been telling folks about that Blue Petrol for years if you had the pleasure of hunting the originals they are a tru Exotic in every shape of the word. The teprs are Beyond that new new with a Blueberry Candy Limeade cottoncandy terp that cuts through even my rainbow Belts in the Blue Petrol Dom pheno. The Key Lime Pie dom one has more of the Fiji lime Tropical terps like suntan lotion and cashews. Shes got a nutty back end I love but the one thats steals the show is the 90% Blue Petrol dom pheno Im so excited to announce is Spot on to the terps I recall back in 2014 super special and the buzz hits so perfectly special its the gift that keeps on giving. I was smart enough to see some potential before the smoke report and pollenated both with a Key Lime Pie Dom Male I found that reeked and had spread eagle structure he will bring true breeding structure you cant find in many things to allow air flow and sun depth. Heres some final flower shots with the Blue Lime Petrol F2 seeds but I also hit some bottoms to Cherry Pie Biscotti Froyo pollen by Umami seeds I hunted that stud also have him backed up for safe keeps with Blue Lime Petrol stud. parden my dirty fingernails I was just hand breaking up a jay first pics are of the Blue Petrol Dominant Keeper Im most happy with and the F2 seeds of him.2nd pics are of the KLP dom but still some Blue Petrol in her. Last and final pics are of the KLP dom Dad I used in this final Chuck Ill be hunting these but I also hit my best Rainbow Belts with his spunky Mc twist and I found the original Stud Blue Lime Petrol Male that now I know was Blue Petrol Dom and used him on Rainbow Belts and a banger Cherry Lime Soda from Umami that Im half way tested on those offspring and they are very very promising. God Bless Us All.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 10, 2022)

Bro have you ever smoked the Sour Dubb or SoCal Master Kush before?


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 11, 2022)

juicy Runtz …. Check out how many more Herms I got


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 11, 2022)

17 of 49 … man… this shit is a mental drain sometimes


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 11, 2022)

Damn man thats bogus.


----------



## Matix35 (Aug 12, 2022)

Anybody know if sin mint is made with" thin mint"? Or forum cut? I think its forum but i was curious.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2022)

Matix35 said:


> Anybody know if sin mint is made with" thin mint"? Or forum cut? I think its forum but i was curious.


I thought forum cut was the thin mints pheno?


----------



## Matix35 (Aug 12, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I thought forum cut was the thin mints pheno?


Yeah its in the same family !from what i understand, the forum is coming from bagseed of GSC?*i supose thin mint* but i do believe sometimes, seed can be very similar to clone only im sure. I grown only forum and i was curious sorry for the confusion its probably the same yeah


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 15, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> 17 of 49 … man… this shit is a mental drain sometimes View attachment 5179402View attachment 5179403View attachment 5179404View attachment 5179405


Exotics are notoriously fickle for herms but alot of times you can grow them a couple times and they acclimate to your spot and never drop nuts again. Its happened a few times but u have to also strip all the lowers and when u got alot of plants thats just a nighmare but worth it on all the exotics.


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 15, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Bro have you ever smoked the Sour Dubb or SoCal Master Kush before?


Bro I been really wanting to smoke a good grown Sour Dubb I think I got some mediocre batches that didnt impress me but I hear shes quite exotic in her own right and kinda Irene Og style somone told me. Ive got Southern Bell from Archive Im getting ready to hunt next but Ive had Socal Master a few times and shes a nice Ghani style Og. My buddy is in LA area has some buddies with her Im trying to track her back down for us all. Im also trying to get that original GDP cut rounded back up. I got the Purple Urkle and some Cherry Pie cuts and even a Cherry Pie Kush, Gushers I keep hearing good things about and I have her so I gotta try some more heavy weights. I do have a buddy with some old ass Rascals White Master Kush with the old Stapled package but hes trying $250 and Im scared Ill only get 2 to germinate. If I had more $ and space Id have done it but Im kind of winding down on all my dream chases lol Once youve found a handfull of killer keepers U kinda are satisfied and Ive alwasy been that guy that couldnt be satisfied.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 18, 2022)

Dosimints getting close


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 18, 2022)

SinCity customer service is top notch … sent me these as a my bad for the Juicy Runtz herms… I appreciate them trying to make things right


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 18, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> SinCity customer service is top notch … sent me these as a my bad for the Juicy Runtz herms… I appreciate them trying to make things right View attachment 5183170View attachment 5183171


Those should be nice. Gmo makes for good crosses.


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 19, 2022)

just had kushmints x bluepower throw those signature blue power balls on the lowers during 2-3rd week. I plucked them off and let her live. we'll see how it goes. maybe a clone run will be different


----------



## Matix35 (Aug 21, 2022)

Strain alert! CHOKE CHERRY IS BOMB!!NO CURING NEED FOR THIS ONE XD i grown only two seed and they are pretty identical very bubba loud kush dominant with a touch of something else lot of Terpenes ! Fruit loop is supose to be( bubba kush x cherry pie x blue power) i was expecting cherry terps or blue power but i was verry happy with this killing bubba kush terp i recomend the fruit loop cross


----------



## Matix35 (Aug 21, 2022)

That kind of L.a con / bubba look type of budz very loud i repeat lol it became one of my favorite!i think im gonna grow the cherry kérosène and after tucan Sam


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Sep 3, 2022)

Sparkling Lime- Whitenightmare x Lime skunk ? Very sativa leaning, would not have ran it if I had realized but it's a bushy 4 foot long ass branches with loaded nodes........Day 42 so she will be putting weight on for a while yet. It's gotta be 65 day plant if I had to guess.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Sep 3, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Sparkling Lime- Whitenightmare x Lime skunk ? Very sativa leaning, would not have ran it if I had realized but it's a bushy 4 foot long ass branches with loaded nodes........Day 42 so she will be putting weight on for a while yet. It's gotta be 65 day plant if I had to guess.



I'm growing this same cross still in veg though about to transplant from solos. Have a feeling they're gonna be some stinkers


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Sep 5, 2022)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> I'm growing this same cross still in veg though about to transplant from solos. Have a feeling they're gonna be some stinkers


Not much stink rolling off more limey but heavy sativa fosho! Flowers have taken some time trying to fill in and the pistils were different than anything else I have worked with, first 2 weeks they looked like a fluffy yarn but smaller than of course. From veg it was by far the fastest growing and most stretch kinda like blueberry muffins but the stems are more sturdy has no problem holding it's weight and if you try to been back it's gonna fight against you really needs to be tied or really worked over. Big thin spears hoping for a little more swell here at the end. I could use a sativa in my jars so I hope for it to either be good or cure really nice because I poped 8 or 10 beans this morning try and have them ready for veg around harvest and keep enough around between without buying any. Cutoff these dipshits that are providing nothing in return but hands stretched out for more because they know how meticulous I am with the gals. Next I'm doing 3 slurricane#7, zskittles x Afgani cross, vanilla frosting high tic and wide terp variety HSC said it's their highest rated, th seeds bubblegum, oh and archives face off bx2. Was gonna just throw some fem 45 day plants in and turn it around fast but the sparkling lime is yielding really well so I'm gonna run some 60 to 70 day stuff that I really like because I have some really special genetics coming up but they are regs so I have to sort through the females.


----------



## Shastafarian (Sep 6, 2022)

Anyone getting Runtz or Gelato or Anything Exotic expect to have herms and sometimes u have to cut all the lowers then the second or 3rd round of growing her they can magically never appear again so that's always good but mainly u have to be understanding regardless the price tag. I've got them and its not necessarily the breeders fault or the growers its apart of the super exotic pheno selections.


----------



## elephantSea (Sep 6, 2022)

Shastafarian said:


> Anyone getting Runtz or Gelato or Anything Exotic expect to have herms and sometimes u have to cut all the lowers then the second or 3rd round of growing her they can magically never appear again so that's always good but mainly u have to be understanding regardless the price tag. I've got them and its not necessarily the breeders fault or the growers its apart of the super exotic pheno selections.


i kinda thought it was something from the blue power fem crosses, i get the same thing sometimes. its always good flower and I dont think too much of it, as long as its just the lowers. maybe its from shade i dunno, but I havent run things enough times to see it go away. always check new phenos regardless of breeder, and dont let a few low hanging balls cock block you from growing more of it

the kushmints bluepower pheno i have going right now did the same thing. i pulled a few off a headbanger pheno too. not trippin'


----------



## yell.fire (Sep 17, 2022)

Anybody grown or seen pics of the white chocolate raz? I know its not a recent strain, but i'm on a chocolope hunt right now and this cross with blue power seems the most interesting so far. Thx


----------



## RSTXVIII (Sep 25, 2022)

Freebie Scenic Route ( Pineapple Burst x Raskal Berries ) day 28.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Sep 25, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Not much stink rolling off more limey but heavy sativa fosho! Flowers have taken some time trying to fill in and the pistils were different than anything else I have worked with, first 2 weeks they looked like a fluffy yarn but smaller than of course. From veg it was by far the fastest growing and most stretch kinda like blueberry muffins but the stems are more sturdy has no problem holding it's weight and if you try to been back it's gonna fight against you really needs to be tied or really worked over. Big thin spears hoping for a little more swell here at the end. I could use a sativa in my jars so I hope for it to either be good or cure really nice because I poped 8 or 10 beans this morning try and have them ready for veg around harvest and keep enough around between without buying any. Cutoff these dipshits that are providing nothing in return but hands stretched out for more because they know how meticulous I am with the gals. Next I'm doing 3 slurricane#7, zskittles x Afgani cross, vanilla frosting high tic and wide terp variety HSC said it's their highest rated, th seeds bubblegum, oh and archives face off bx2. Was gonna just throw some fem 45 day plants in and turn it around fast but the sparkling lime is yielding really well so I'm gonna run some 60 to 70 day stuff that I really like because I have some really special genetics coming up but they are regs so I have to sort through the females.



How are those sparkling limes coming along? Finally got around to uppotting mine lol


----------



## yell.fire (Sep 25, 2022)

RSTXVIII said:


> Freebie Scenic Route ( Pineapple Burst x Raskal Berries ) day 28.
> View attachment 5202960


looks nice, but I dunno, there is just something really unappealing to me about pineapple strains ahah. hows the nose?


----------



## RSTXVIII (Sep 25, 2022)

yell.fire said:


> looks nice, but I dunno, there is just something really unappealing to me about pineapple strains ahah. hows the nose?


Thanks, pungent acid Candy for the moment.


----------



## Shastafarian (Sep 28, 2022)

yell.fire said:


> Anybody grown or seen pics of the white chocolate raz? I know its not a recent strain, but i'm on a chocolope hunt right now and this cross with blue power seems the most interesting so far. Thx


Chocolope was made by DNA you should go look at their work they have the original Chocolope and the Cannalope Haze. Oregon has the cut u seek I was out there and grew that Stuff many times its a head knocker evening buzz for me not my style but it's got sativa influences that hit like a Indica.


----------



## yell.fire (Sep 28, 2022)

Shastafarian said:


> Chocolope was made by DNA you should go look at their work they have the original Chocolope and the Cannalope Haze. Oregon has the cut u seek I was out there and grew that Stuff many times its a head knocker evening buzz for me not my style but it's got sativa influences that hit like a Indica.


dna discontinued chocolope. I was growing d-line over a decade ago


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 28, 2022)

yell.fire said:


> dna discontinued chocolope. I was growing d-line over a decade ago


I got afew of there old discontinued lines. Chocolate kush , chocolate fondue, la chocolat, chocolope etc. Not the old old packs..but around 2013-14ish.

I had 2 packs of chocolope but popped one and lost an amazing pheno that smelled like trix cereal!

One day i will venture into those beans and do my own crosses and reversals to bring it back. Fuck dna , sellouts.


----------



## yell.fire (Sep 28, 2022)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I got afew of there old discontinued lines. Chocolate kush , chocolate fondue, la chocolat, chocolope etc. Not the old old packs..but around 2013-14ish.
> 
> I had 2 packs of chocolope but popped one and lost an amazing pheno that smelled like trix cereal!
> 
> One day i will venture into those beans and do my own crosses and reversals to bring it back. Fuck dna , sellouts.


almost 10 yr old seeds, how do you have them stored? 

tbh, chocolope, white nightmare and bluepower sound pretty good together. maybe a better version of a 'chocolope kush'

also been eyeing chaka khan, but its equally diluted

and then blimburn has chocolopez, and growers choice seems to have chocolope fems but i dont trust them at all. I know there will be fire in the white chocolate raz. I just dont know if ill find the chocolope leaner im after


----------



## oldtymemusic (Oct 2, 2022)

has anyone run choke cherry?? what kind of luck are you guys having with sin fems vs regs (any sin strain)?


----------



## yell.fire (Oct 2, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> has anyone run choke cherry?? what kind of luck are you guys having with sin fems vs regs (any sin strain)?


ive been eyeing that too. I hope the bubba comes out from it. I have really good luck with sin gear. But you do have to watch new plants closely. doesnt always happen but I sometimes see a male preflower early flower but i flower early as possible (maybe too early), but i've learned to stay patient and not cull them immediately. just pluck them off and keep on the lookout for balls. sometimes I see them on the lowers during 2-3 wk flower. again I just pluck them off, and they've never reappeared. theyre always nice plants and im always happy with the smoke. its tough to pick keeprs, so i dont pop them all at once anymore.

tscnovelties has a promo right now for 50% off: *flash50 *
they sell sin gear


----------



## oldtymemusic (Oct 2, 2022)

yell.fire said:


> ive been eyeing that too. I hope the bubba comes out from it. I have really good luck with sin gear. But you do have to watch new plants closely. doesnt always happen but I sometimes see a male preflower early flower but i flower early as possible (maybe too early), but i've learned to stay patient and not cull them immediately. just pluck them off and keep on the lookout for balls. sometimes I see them on the lowers during 2-3 wk flower. again I just pluck them off, and they've never reappeared. theyre always nice plants and im always happy with the smoke. its tough to pick keeprs, so i dont pop them all at once anymore.
> 
> tscnovelties has a promo right now for 50% off: *flash50 *
> they sell sin gear


i just ran some cherry kerosene, got a nice cherry flavored keeper but lost it...


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Oct 2, 2022)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> How are those sparkling limes coming along? Finally got around to uppotting mine lol



Resin, resin, and more resin! Stick everything hands, walls, plates the tan resin is literally on everything it touches. When I rolled up a p paper not a 1/4 way burned and the tip was gooey with black tar. Pretty sure it would wash well




oldtymemusic said:


> i just ran some cherry kerosene, got a nice cherry flavored keeper but lost it...


----------



## Matix35 (Oct 6, 2022)

BubbaGum said:


> Hate to look for a shortcut through actual research but can anyone tell me where sin city seeds can actually be found that ships around the us? I looked years ago and it seemed to always be bid style sites and it was barely a fraction of their genetics. I've had to giveup my dream of finding blue petroleum or aliens on moonshine (first actual visibly bright blue I've ever seen in a strain) but I know their cookies seem to be pretty good. Any info would be appreciated. Been away a couple years so I'm out of the loop on current sites. Attitude ever get over so much of their stuff getting seized? Lol.


How was your alien on moonshine taste and grow style?


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Oct 28, 2022)

Anyone peep the upcoming sinmint fem drop? Sin city is one of my favorite breeders but I was a little disappointed to see the usual runtz, biscotti, fritter and blah blah blah on the list of crosses. I think I'm gonna pass on this drop and grab some more raskalberries and white nightmare hybrids


----------



## yell.fire (Oct 29, 2022)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Anyone peep the upcoming sinmint fem drop? Sin city is one of my favorite breeders but I was a little disappointed to see the usual runtz, biscotti, fritter and blah blah blah on the list of crosses. I think I'm gonna pass on this drop and grab some more raskalberries and white nightmare hybrids


yeah, its almost the exact same moms as all the other breeder drops recently. not impressed at all. and why sin mints again? i was waiting for something new. there are plenty of old sinmint crosses still available from like 4 years ago


----------



## Learning1234 (Oct 29, 2022)

Those SinMint crosses should be heaters. I’m glad they went back to SinMints. It’s one of the best things they’ve put out and it’s killer. The White Truffle, Jealousy, and ICC crosses would be nice to run.


----------



## yell.fire (Oct 29, 2022)

im sure theyll be fine. I just have most these genetics already in some form or another, and am already sitting on like 8 different pks of sin city. I still have a full pk of luxor, wedding mints, and breathmints to run. I really just want some plain blue power regs again tbh. no cross, just bluepower.


----------



## higher self (Oct 29, 2022)

yell.fire said:


> im sure theyll be fine. I just have most these genetics already in some form or another, and am already sitting on like 8 different pks of sin city. I still have a full pk of luxor, wedding mints, and breathmints to run. I really just want some plain blue power regs again tbh. no cross, just bluepower.


Same, sitting on a good few of their packs Sinmint included. The fem Blue Power crosses seem herm prone & I'd love to have a BP Male so bringing that back would be awesome! The cookie crosses don't seem interesting even if it is Sin City, everyone just hits their males & fem pollen to the usual clone only stuff.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Oct 29, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Those SinMint crosses should be heaters. I’m glad they went back to SinMints. It’s one of the best things they’ve put out and it’s killer. The White Truffle, Jealousy, and ICC crosses would be nice to run.


Sinmints is dank but come on pretty much anyone in the know can source all those moms with the exception of the pearl cut. Reverse your own selection of sinmints and bam recreate this drop. Even the bonus packs are lame. Just comes off as a bit lazy and kind of a moneygrab before the holidays imo. If they would've hit the sinmints to some of their own keepers I'd be all over it but I doubt you're gonna find anything in these crosses that'll make you stand out from the crowd.


----------



## yell.fire (Oct 30, 2022)

im still gonna buy a pack, but whatever i dont care. lol


----------



## BeansfromtheGods (Oct 31, 2022)

what are the most unique sinmint crosses you guys n gals have grown out? ive only run a couple chemovars, blueberry sinmint and another oldie I cant recall atm.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 2, 2022)

higher self said:


> The fem Blue Power crosses seem herm prone...


My experience as well, although not really bad. But enough to be worth mentioning.


----------



## Matix35 (Nov 2, 2022)

Snowback said:


> My experience as well, although not really bad. But enough to be worth mentioning.


I grew 2x blue power cross =choke cherry and ice cream banana and got zéro herm for me


----------



## higher self (Nov 2, 2022)

Snowback said:


> My experience as well, although not really bad. But enough to be worth mentioning.


Yeah just a few balls to pluck nothing major, I just don't make keepers out of those plants. I want to pop Zkittlez x White Nightmare next


----------



## yell.fire (Nov 3, 2022)

higher self said:


> Yeah just a few balls to pluck nothing major, I just don't make keepers out of those plants. I want to pop Zkittlez x White Nightmare next


yeah same for me with the bp fems, but I get this same thing with other gear too. just gotta watch ALL new pheno's closely. I've just chalked it up to not letting the plant fully mature before flowering. so pluck a few off the lowers, and I've never had any more show up later. I'll still keep it, I don't care. I plucked a few off a blueberry tartz earlier tonight.

two of the beleaf white truffle s1's that I popped recently were just straight up males. not even herms. not a female flower in sight lol.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Nov 9, 2022)

Scenic route ( Pineapple Burst x Raskal Berries ) cut at week 9. Pungeant acid Candy, and strong high really couchlocking. Great hash maker, my trim bin was covered with trichomes. No herm, good stability, i'm sad the clone IS dead.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Nov 17, 2022)

Their lemon P is the fucking nuts, top notch!!!


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 17, 2022)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Their lemon P is the fucking nuts, top notch!!!


Can you describe your experience? Did you run a whole pack? I enjoy lemon flavors and am looking to pick up something to run


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Nov 17, 2022)

bigbongloads said:


> Can you describe your experience? Did you run a whole pack? I enjoy lemon flavors and am looking to pick up something to run


It’s dead on lemon peels with a lemon frosting/icing zing to it on top.
Honestly the most lemony lemon I’ve ever had!
It has amazing oily resin, the vegging plant smells near identical to the finished buds and grows with ease and plenty of vigour. 
She has a permanent spot in the stable.

I didn’t run the pack myself, a good friend did and said there was some other very nice plants in there but this was the clear winner.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Nov 22, 2022)

Scenic Route freebie ( Pineapple Burst x Raskal Berries) 2 weeks in cure. Nugs are hard, and covered with kief. Good sour tropical pungent smell.


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 28, 2022)

I picked up two packs of lemon p and a pack of sacred grape on Black Friday deals. Anyone running sacred grape?


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Nov 30, 2022)

bigbongloads said:


> I picked up two packs of lemon p and a pack of sacred grape on Black Friday deals. Anyone running sacred grape?


Nice score I've seen several nice phenos of lemon p on IG. I was about to pull the trigger on sacred grapes myself but I ended up going with cloudberry, chubby melon, and a couple packs of the raskalberries f2s to hunt through. All the raskal berries work I've seen has looked straight fire so I think you can do no wrong whichever cross you pick


----------



## mindriot (Nov 30, 2022)

Picked up a pack of Grinch Mints (jealousy x sinmint cookies) first time running their gear.. JBC just started carrying them


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 30, 2022)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Nice score I've seen several nice phenos of lemon p on IG. I was about to pull the trigger on sacred grapes myself but I ended up going with cloudberry, chubby melon, and a couple packs of the raskalberries f2s to hunt through. All the raskal berries work I've seen has looked straight fire so I think you can do no wrong whichever cross you pick


Yeah pearl pharma on ig has the lemon p. Looks great and sounds tasty I enjoy a good lemon flavor. Lemon tree is one of the tastiest strains I’ve smoked. Smoked lemon g in crosses and enjoyed it so I’m looking forward to them.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Dec 4, 2022)

Shastafarian said:


> Chocolope was made by DNA you should go look at their work they have the original Chocolope and the Cannalope Haze. Oregon has the cut u seek I was out there and grew that Stuff many times its a head knocker evening buzz for me not my style but it's got sativa influences that hit like a Indica.


Connoisseur genetics has done a chocolope F2 and some other crosses from an old original pack if anyone is after some.
Just thought I’d add to the chocolope chatter.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 20, 2022)

ive been running from clone for to long! Ready to pop something new real soon!


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 26, 2022)

Got a few bolo seedlings going anyone run this one? I know plenty about the blue power dad but not too much about Cannarados rolo (chocolope x butterscotch) mom used in this cross.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Dec 26, 2022)

Anyone else here have some original Blue Power seeds? I was going through my seed vault and discovered some from over 10 years ago. Just curious how common Blue Power seeds are in people's hands today.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 27, 2022)

Those beans could be gold.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Dec 27, 2022)

Deep Pockets (Mac x Blue Power) day 40


----------



## oldtymemusic (Dec 27, 2022)

running my second pack of cherry kerosene. 5 males 1 herm out of the 1st 7 i popped. and 1 dud. just like the first pack.


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 27, 2022)

all Sin City gear is straight pollen chucked … shit should be $10 a pack


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 27, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Anyone else here have some original Blue Power seeds? I was going through my seed vault and discovered some from over 10 years ago. Just curious how common Blue Power seeds are in people's hands today.


I got a few and some sins og , tangering power, white nightmare, and sin valley og. Got em from herbies back in the day


----------

